# Gennaro Gattuso, allenatore del Milan.



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Giugno 2017)

Gennaro Gattuso, detto "Ringhio", è una leggenda rossonera. Con il Milan ha vinto praticamente tutto ed ha sollevato anche la coppa del mondo con l'Italia. Dopo aver appeso gli scarpini al chiodo nel 2012, inizia a prodigarsi nella carriera da allenatore con il Sion, il Palermo, OFI Creta e Pisa. 
Nel 2017, quindi, decide di tornare a casa accettando l'incarico propostogli dalla nuova proprietà: allenatore della primavera rossonera. L'incarico però dura soltanto pochi mesi in quanto successivamente, a fine novembre, prende il posto dell'esonerato Montella e si mette alla guida tecnica della prima squadra.

Bentornato Rino!


----------



## tonilovin93 (14 Giugno 2017)

Al concerto di Imola dei Guns n roses ho conosciuto una coppia di Pisa.. ne abbiamo parlato e lo ricordano con molto affetto. Grande uomo e grande cuore, per un periodo pagava lui gli stipendi ai lavoratori del Pisa


----------



## Mika (14 Giugno 2017)

Bentornato Ringhio!


----------



## __king george__ (14 Giugno 2017)

bentornato anche a te!


----------



## InsideTheFire (14 Giugno 2017)

Maestro di vita....per sti ragazzini che pretendono le milionate una volta arrivati in prima....


----------



## Black (15 Giugno 2017)

Rino pensaci tu..... c'è un ragazzino che ti aspetta! prima che se ne vada da Milanello, lasciagli un ricordino


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Novembre 2017)

Ragazzi, patti chiari e amicizia lunga: non pretendete che Gattuso ci porti in Champions. L'esonero di Montella è arrivato perché la situazione, a livello *umano* prima ancora che tecnico, era diventata insostenibile. 
Adesso, quindi, massimo sostegno a Ringhio, affinché riporti serenità e voglia nello spogliatoio, ma non dobbiamo chiedergli assolutamente risultati. 
Gattuso, ora, ha soltanto il compito di traghettarci fino a giugno, sacrificandosi ancora una volta per noi ave; dopodiché, in estate, tanti cari saluti e si ricomincerà con una tecnico top!


----------



## Black (27 Novembre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, patti chiari e amicizia lunga: non pretendete che Gattuso ci porti in Champions. L'esonero di Montella è arrivato perché la situazione, a livello *umano* prima ancora che tecnico, era diventata insostenibile.
> Adesso, quindi, massimo sostegno a Ringhio, affinché riporti serenità e voglia nello spogliatoio, ma non dobbiamo chiedergli assolutamente risultati.
> Gattuso, ora, ha soltanto il compito di traghettarci fino a giugno, sacrificandosi ancora una volta per noi ave; dopodiché, in estate, tanti cari saluti e si ricomincerà con una tecnico top!



concordo. Rino però non deve far l'errore più grosso che fece Pippo Inzaghi, ovvero quello di non ammettere che la squadra faceva schifo. Ovviamente spero vada tutto bene, ma nel caso ci vuole chiarezza e non bisogna nascondersi.


----------



## vanbasten (27 Novembre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, patti chiari e amicizia lunga: non pretendete che Gattuso ci porti in Champions. L'esonero di Montella è arrivato perché la situazione, a livello *umano* prima ancora che tecnico, era diventata insostenibile.
> Adesso, quindi, massimo sostegno a Ringhio, affinché riporti serenità e voglia nello spogliatoio, ma non dobbiamo chiedergli assolutamente risultati.
> Gattuso, ora, ha soltanto il compito di traghettarci fino a giugno, sacrificandosi ancora una volta per noi ave; dopodiché, in estate, tanti cari saluti e si ricomincerà con una tecnico top!



Ma se fa il miracolo ovviamente rimane!


----------



## Albijol (27 Novembre 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Gennaro Gattuso, detto "Ringhio", è una leggenda rossonera. Con il Milan ha vinto praticamente tutto ed ha sollevato anche la coppa del mondo con l'Italia. Dopo aver appeso gli scarpini al chiodo nel 2012, inizia a prodigarsi nella carriera da allenatore con il Sion, il Palermo, OFI Creta e Pisa.
> Nel 2017, quindi, decide di tornare a casa accettando l'incarico propostogli dalla nuova proprietà: allenatore della primavera rossonera. I giovani diavoli, quindi, hanno una nuova guida.
> 
> Bentornato Rino!



Qualcuno che segue la Primavera ci può spiegare come gioca?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Novembre 2017)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Qualcuno che segue la Primavera ci può spiegare come gioca?


Lascia perdere; magari un giorno diventerà un bravo tecnico, ma per ora non ci siamo proprio. Non aspettatevi nulla da un punto di vista tecnico.


----------



## Albijol (27 Novembre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Lascia perdere; magari un giorno diventerà un bravo tecnico, ma per ora non ci siamo proprio. Non aspettatevi nulla da un punto di vista tecnico.



Ahia, ovviamente non ho seguito mezza partita, ma in giro per i forum si diceva che abbiamo una squadra molto più giovane delle altre e senza grosse potenzialità. Per questo motivo Ringhio stava facendo un mezzo miracolo.


----------



## Anguus (27 Novembre 2017)

Si torna alla difesa a 4 a questo punto?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Novembre 2017)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ahia, ovviamente non ho seguito mezza partita, ma in giro per i forum si diceva che abbiamo una squadra molto più giovane delle altre e senza grosse potenzialità. Per questo motivo Ringhio stava facendo un mezzo miracolo.


È corretto, ma parliamo pur sempre di Primavera. Parliamoci chiaro, andare in Champions è un'impresa disperata e per vincere l'EL ci vuole grande esperienza internazionale; Gattuso non ha le qualità per fare nessuna delle due cose. 
Il cambio, però, resta importante, perché con lui mi aspetto di vedere più tranquillità a livello ambientale, meno scempi tattici e meno umiliazioni contro quelle più su in classifica.


----------



## krull (27 Novembre 2017)

In bocca al lupo. Sappi che anche tu sei carne da macello.


----------



## smallball (27 Novembre 2017)

in bocca al lupo,compito difficilissimo


----------



## Mika (27 Novembre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, patti chiari e amicizia lunga: non pretendete che Gattuso ci porti in Champions. L'esonero di Montella è arrivato perché la situazione, a livello *umano* prima ancora che tecnico, era diventata insostenibile.
> Adesso, quindi, massimo sostegno a Ringhio, affinché riporti serenità e voglia nello spogliatoio, ma non dobbiamo chiedergli assolutamente risultati.
> Gattuso, ora, ha soltanto il compito di traghettarci fino a giugno, sacrificandosi ancora una volta per noi ave; dopodiché, in estate, tanti cari saluti e si ricomincerà con una tecnico top!



*

Però potrebbe tornare nella primavera, stava facendo bene e magari riportarlo la dopo questi sei mesi sarebbe cosa giusta secondo me.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Novembre 2017)

Mika ha scritto:


> *
> 
> Però potrebbe tornare nella primavera, stava facendo bene e magari riportarlo la dopo questi sei mesi sarebbe cosa giusta secondo me.


Infatti mi aspetto che ritornerà in primavera a giugno.


----------



## de sica (27 Novembre 2017)

Daje Rino!! È ora di appendere al muro chi non s’impegna e sputa sangue


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Novembre 2017)

Forza Ringhiooooo!!


----------



## Corpsegrinder (27 Novembre 2017)

Che sciocchezza strappare alla Primavera un allenatore che stava facendo benissimo, sapendo che tanto siccome è una bandiera non lo insulteremo mai e poi mai.

Mossa veramente paracula. Andava preso un traghettatore e lasciato Rino coi ragazzi. Non bastava smembrare la categoria degli Allievi con la cacciata di Bianchessi, ora vanno pure a distruggere la Primavera.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Novembre 2017)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Che sciocchezza strappare alla Primavera un allenatore che stava facendo benissimo, sapendo che tanto siccome è una bandiera non lo insulteremo mai e poi mai.
> 
> Mossa veramente paracula. Andava preso un traghettatore e lasciato Rino coi ragazzi. Non bastava smembrare la categoria degli Allievi con la cacciata di Bianchessi, ora vanno pure a distruggere la Primavera.


In giro non solo non ci sono allenatori bravi, ma mancano anche i traghettatori.


----------



## GP7 (27 Novembre 2017)

In bocca al lupo Gennarino!


----------



## Albijol (27 Novembre 2017)

Caro RInghio, io ti chiedo "solo" di recuperare Kessie e di far sbocciare André Silva.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (27 Novembre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> In giro non solo non ci sono allenatori bravi, ma mancano anche i traghettatori.




Anche un Edy Reja.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Novembre 2017)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Anche un Edy Reja.


Può darsi, ma questo lo sanno soltanto Fassone e Mirabelli.


----------



## Tahva (27 Novembre 2017)

Buon lavoro ringhio, non mi aspetto gioco spumeggiante ma IMPEGNO. Già quello farebbe tanto.


----------



## nuff_said (27 Novembre 2017)

Finalmente un colpo ai denigratori quelli che la proprietà non esiste e non si fanno sentire. Questi ci sono eccome ed il segnale forte l’ hanno dato eccome. Avanti un altro e sono convinto che dall’ oriente hanno pronta una seconda tranche di investimenti per gennaio dopo che l’ uomo sorridente e gli ex prescritti facessero dilaniare un patrimonio per cessi inguardabili e non deambulanti. Il prossimo a saltare prima del mercato di gennaio sarà proprio mirabelli ed il suo posto verrà preso (speriamo) non da un traghettatore bensì da quello che insieme al prossimo allenatore (conte) lavoreranno al progetto a medio termine.
A gennaio io mi aspetto almeno un colpo per reparto provado a piazzare qualcuno dei cessi che sono stati portati da mister sorriso. Via Kalinix, Cala e Biglia, dentro Auby, Rabiot e Pastore. Ringhio la difesa la sistemerà visto che gli uomini li li ha e li avrà, puntelliamo il centrocampo e mettiamo una prima punta come si deve non quella roba immonda di kalinic che non vede la porta manco fosse stewie wonder. Io al 3-4 posto ci credo eccome, la lazio avrà un calo fisiologico e sono molto corti, una tra la roma ed i prescritti crolelrà, una avrà le coppe e bisogna vedere come saranno messi economicamente secondo me inizieranno a svaccare verso primavera visto che dovranno cedere 2-3 elementi top per rientrare con il bilancio, poi i prescritti sono il grande bluff di questo campionato hanno un buon allenatore ma kulovic non può assisterli per sempre e la storia degli ultimi campionati insegna. Io proverei ancora per il terzo posto e vedrei la juve se regge ed il napoli che sto vedendo non bene ultimamente
Benvenuto Genny, ora finalmente facci evdere del calcio ma soprattutto grinta e tre punti. Voglio almeno 13 punti da qui a fine del girone di andata per girare a 33 e per provare a farne 45 in quello di ritorno così secondo me la CL la portiamoa casa


----------



## Sand (27 Novembre 2017)

non condivido assolutamente questa scelta


----------



## Aalpacaaa (27 Novembre 2017)

nuff_said ha scritto:


> Finalmente un colpo ai denigratori quelli che la proprietà non esiste e non si fanno sentire.


Perdonami,ma hanno preso solo l'allenatore della primavera.


----------



## Sand (27 Novembre 2017)

Aalpacaaa ha scritto:


> Perdonami,ma hanno preso solo l'allenatore della primavera.


la stagione ormai è andata
mi dispiacerebbe solo sporcare il bel ricordo di ringhio calciatore


----------



## Giangy (27 Novembre 2017)

Benissimo come traghettatore per questa stagione. Impossibile ora prendere nomi forti... però a Giugno 2018 pretendo Antonio Conte.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (27 Novembre 2017)

Da lui non pretendo niente, continuerei ad osannarlo anche se arrivasse sedicesimo. Non è lui il responsabile di questo scempio.


----------



## Sand (27 Novembre 2017)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Da lui non pretendo niente, continuerei ad osannarlo anche se arrivasse sedicesimo. Non è lui il responsabile di questo scempio.


dicevamo lo stesso con Inzaghi
e poi ho letto insulti vergognosi


----------



## Basileuon (27 Novembre 2017)

Sand ha scritto:


> dicevamo lo stesso con Inzaghi
> e poi ho letto insulti vergognosi



Ma ora siamo tornati tutti a volergli bene.


Comunque Rino >>>>>>>>>> Inzaghi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Novembre 2017)

Sand ha scritto:


> dicevamo lo stesso con Inzaghi
> e poi ho letto insulti vergognosi


Ogni utente parla per sé e, in ogni caso, la situazione di Inzaghi era diversa, visto che lo si era presentato come il tecnico su cui puntare, mentre Ringhio viene ad allenarci apertamente da traghettatore.


----------



## Sand (27 Novembre 2017)

io mi auguro che nessuno dimentichi cosa ha dato alla nostra maglia


----------



## Corpsegrinder (27 Novembre 2017)

Sand ha scritto:


> dicevamo lo stesso con Inzaghi
> e poi ho letto insulti vergognosi





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ogni utente parla per sé e, in ogni caso, la situazione di Inzaghi era diversa, visto che lo si era presentato come il tecnico su cui puntare, mentre Ringhio viene ad allenarci apertamente da traghettatore.




Esatto, sono due storie completamente diverse.


----------



## de sica (27 Novembre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ogni utente parla per sé e, in ogni caso, la situazione di Inzaghi era diversa, visto che lo si era presentato come il tecnico su cui puntare, mentre Ringhio viene ad allenarci apertamente da traghettatore.



E oltretutto c'è da dire che inzaghi venne insultato perché ogni pre e post partita era veramente un colpo al fegato, al pari di perdella


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Novembre 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> E oltretutto c'è da dire che inzaghi venne insultato perché ogni pre e post partita era veramente un colpo al fegato, al pari di perdella


Non dimentichiamo mai il "Non puoi pensare di dominare l'Empoli a San Siro". Non è detto che Ringhio non ci stramazzerà il fegato con uscite simili, ma da lui ci si aspetta per lo meno un po' di trasparenza, alla Mihajlovic, per il quale non abbiamo mai avuto nulla da dire riguardo alle dichiarazioni.


----------



## alcyppa (27 Novembre 2017)

Sand ha scritto:


> dicevamo lo stesso con Inzaghi
> e poi ho letto insulti vergognosi



Inzaghi è arrivato in maniera viscida facendo le scarpe a Seedorf arrivando nel bagagliaio della macchina.
Senza contare le dichiarazioni surreali a fine partita.

Io queste schifezze non le dimentico.


Gattuso potrà fallire come allenatore (speriamo di no!) ma almeno ha sempre avuto l'aria di una persona verace e che non si nasconde dietro ridicoli giri di parole.
Una persona che non mi prende in giro ma che eventualmente ammette le sue colpe non potrò odiarla.
Certamente criticarla, ma senza la cattiveria che trovo giusto riservare agli infami.


----------



## ilCapitan6 (27 Novembre 2017)

Donnarumma
Borini/Conti, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Rodriguez
Kessie, Locatelli, Biglia/Bonaventura
Suso, A. Silva, Bonaventura/Borini

Donnarumma
Zapata, Bonucci, Romagnoli
Borini, Montolivo, Locatelli, Biglia, Rodriguez
Cutrone, A. Silva

A me intriga molto

Donnarumma
Zapata, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Rodriguez
Biglia, Locatelli
Suso, Kessie, A. Silva/Bonaventura/Borini
Cutrone


----------



## Djerry (27 Novembre 2017)

Purtroppo passiamo da un allenatore del tutto fuori controllo ad uno che il controllo non l'ha letteralmente mai avuto, nel peggiore dei momenti possibili.

Gattuso racchiude in un colpo solo le due disgrazie più grandi a livello di allenatori del Milan recente, Mihajlovic ed Inzaghi: ovvero il sergente di ferro che urla ed insulta tutti e non concede alibi ai giocatori perché ha visto le bombe sopra la testa o l'infanzia povera in Calabria, ed il grande ex con cuore rossonero e storia di grandi successi con la maglia che sarà sicuramente amato dai tifosi.

Risultato? Due fallimenti tecnico-tattici micidiali e due figure odiate come raramente.

Pensare che il solo fatto che si presenti come traghettatore consenta a Gattuso di lavorare tranquillo e senza pressione dei risultati è utopia, anzi ancora non si è reso conto del fatto che se dovesse arrivare anche solo un pareggio in una delle prossime tre gare bruciandosi pure l'effetto della novità ed il filotto necessario, il clima sarà funesto attorno a lui ed alla squadra.

Non escludo che verso primavera sentiremo o leggeremo la frase "a questo punto era meglio andare avanti con Montella, tanto cambiava poco". E ciò pure se Gattuso avrà fatto bene, perché il binario di questa stagione è comunque morto e non dà speranza a Rino stesso per il prossimo anno.

Sono curioso di vedere se si permetterà di trattare i professionisti come stava facendo coi ragazzi della primavera, insultandoli ed urlando dietro loro per 90 minuti in modo a dir poco volgare tra una bestemmia ed una parolaccia, in una sorta di trance che per altro ha portato molti genitori e parenti a non assistere più alle partite in tribuna per il fastidio che quel comportamento procurava loro.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Novembre 2017)

In bocca al lupo.

Probabilmente come per Pippo, ti odierò per un anno, ma tornerò in me quando sarà finita.

Gli auguro il meglio, anche se le previsioni sono davvero nere.


----------



## The Ripper (27 Novembre 2017)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> In bocca al lupo.
> 
> Probabilmente come per Pippo, ti odierò per un anno, ma tornerò in me quando sarà finita.
> 
> Gli auguro il meglio, anche se le previsioni sono davvero nere.



quoto

in ogni caso, bentornata difesa a 4!


----------



## Djerry (27 Novembre 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> quoto
> 
> in ogni caso, bentornata difesa a 4!



Occhio che Gattuso ha trovato la quadra in primavera giocando a 3, e pure a Pisa ha adottato a lungo la difesa dispari.

Allo stato attuale delle cose è molto più probabile che la difesa sia a 3, anzi non escludo che sia stato uno dei parametri fondamentali nei dialoghi con Mirabelli.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (27 Novembre 2017)

Io voglio credere in lui, le prossime 5 sono da vincere. Forza Gattuso, forza Milan!


----------



## The Ripper (27 Novembre 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Occhio che Gattuso ha trovato la quadra in primavera giocando a 3, e pure a Pisa ha adottato a lungo la difesa dispari.
> 
> Allo stato attuale delle cose è molto più probabile che la difesa sia a 3, anzi non escludo che sia stato uno dei parametri fondamentali nei dialoghi con Mirabelli.



che disastro sarebbe...

in ogni caso non mi aspetto nulla. al massimo toglierci qualche soddisfazione (centrare la qualificazione all'Europa League, vincere il derby e/o contro la Juve, provare a vincere la Coppa Italia, andare il più avanti possibile in EL).


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Novembre 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Occhio che Gattuso ha trovato la quadra in primavera giocando a 3, e pure a Pisa ha adottato a lungo la difesa dispari.
> 
> Allo stato attuale delle cose è molto più probabile che la difesa sia a 3, anzi non escludo che sia stato uno dei parametri fondamentali nei dialoghi con Mirabelli.



Ma per molto tempo ha gicoato a 4.

Io penso (è una mia supposizione) che si sia adeguato al cambio in prima squadra.


----------



## IDRIVE (27 Novembre 2017)

Sand ha scritto:


> dicevamo lo stesso con Inzaghi
> e poi ho letto insulti vergognosi





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ogni utente parla per sé e, in ogni caso, la situazione di Inzaghi era diversa, visto che lo si era presentato come il tecnico su cui puntare, mentre Ringhio viene ad allenarci apertamente da traghettatore.


Parlo per me, ma penso di interpretare il pensiero di molti: gli insulti a Pippo non erano tanto per i risultati, quanto per le dichiarazioni post-partita dove raccontava cose che, onestamente, vedeva soltanto lui. Infatti una volta conclusa l'infelice parentesi sulla nostra panchina, Inzaghi è tornato ad essere per tutti solo e soltanto il nostro leggendario bomber dei record. State certi che se il Milan (Dio non voglia) dovesse giocare male con Ringhio in panca, quest'ultimo sarebbe il primo ad autoflagellarsi davanti a taccuini e microfoni.


----------



## Milanista (27 Novembre 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Purtroppo passiamo da un allenatore del tutto fuori controllo ad uno che il controllo non l'ha letteralmente mai avuto, nel peggiore dei momenti possibili.
> 
> Gattuso racchiude in un colpo solo le due disgrazie più grandi a livello di allenatori del Milan recente, Mihajlovic ed Inzaghi: ovvero il sergente di ferro che urla ed insulta tutti e non concede alibi ai giocatori perché ha visto le bombe sopra la testa o l'infanzia povera in Calabria, ed il grande ex con cuore rossonero e storia di grandi successi con la maglia che sarà sicuramente amato dai tifosi.
> 
> ...



We, guarda che è pallone, mica barbie-gira-la-moda. Dare belle sferzate è proprio quello che serve; se poi qualcuno si dovesse mettere a piangere, potrà sempre andare a farsi consolare da Guendalina.


----------



## Jaqen (27 Novembre 2017)

Penso che abbia giocato con la difesa a 3 in primavera per via del gioco imposto dalla prima squadra, funziona così nelle società di alto livello, la prima squadra da le direttive per le squadre giovanili


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Novembre 2017)

MIO PARERE:
Ringhio servirebbe per dare il carattere a questa squadra senza attributi... magari riesce a far rendere bene pure Kalinic e Chalanoglu.
Ma Gattuso stava facendo benissimo con la primavera e stava creando un gruppo solido e forte pertanto sarebbe dovuto rimanere ad allenare quei ragazzi che saranno il nostro futuro. Unico dilemma è il modulo perché Gattuso usa solitamente il 433 e noi non abbiamo riserve sulle mezzeali ed esterni per farlo. Spero si passi al 442.
Detto questo potremmo pure retrocedere, ma io sosterrò sempre Gattuso.
RINGHIO UNO DI NOI!


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Novembre 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Penso che abbia giocato con la difesa a 3 in primavera per via del gioco imposto dalla prima squadra, funziona così nelle società di alto livello, la prima squadra da le direttive per le squadre giovanili



Sbagli, semper difesa a 4 e 433/4312


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Novembre 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Occhio che Gattuso ha trovato la quadra in primavera giocando a 3, e pure a Pisa ha adottato a lungo la difesa dispari.
> 
> Allo stato attuale delle cose è molto più probabile che la difesa sia a 3, anzi non escludo che sia stato uno dei parametri fondamentali nei dialoghi con Mirabelli.



In primavera ha sempre e solo giocato con 433 e 4312


----------



## Djerry (27 Novembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> In primavera ha sempre e solo giocato con 433 e 4312



No, dopo il tragico derby alla seconda giornata si è schierato sempre con la difesa a 3 fissa e sono arrivati i risultati.

Sostanzialmente un 343 con El Hilali riadattato centrale con compiti di impostazione (sì, alla Bonucci), Bellodi sul centro destra e Campeol (talvolta Paletta) sul centro sinistra, Bellanova e Llamas (o Campeol se il centrale era un altro) a fare gli esterni.


----------



## The Ripper (27 Novembre 2017)

Sand ha scritto:


> dicevamo lo stesso con Inzaghi
> e poi ho letto insulti vergognosi



inzaghi è stato chiamato per costruire qualcosa
la squadra era oscena e lui faceva dichiarazioni ridicole (non è possibile pensare di dominare l'Empoli a San Siro).
gattuso è stato chiamato per limitare i danni e cercare di riportare armonia
e stai sicuro che dichiarazioni del genere non ne farà


----------



## Pivellino (27 Novembre 2017)

Tiferò Gattuso ma non credo cambierà un fico secco.


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Novembre 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma per molto tempo ha gicoato a 4.
> 
> Io penso (è una mia supposizione) che si sia adeguato al cambio in prima squadra.



E' così, fin da quest'estate si è detto che la Primavera avrebbe riproposto il modulo utilizzato dalla prima squadra.


----------



## Serginho (27 Novembre 2017)

In bocca al lupo Ringhio


----------



## Dany20 (27 Novembre 2017)

Non so se cambierà qualcosa ma cambiare allenatore era la prima cosa da fare. Forza Ringhio, dai la carica a questi ragazzi!


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Novembre 2017)

Mi hanno detto che molti giocatori in privato si sono lamentati dei non allenamenti di Montella... vedremo


----------



## Edric (27 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mi hanno detto che molti giocatori in privato si sono lamentati dei non allenamenti di Montella... vedremo



Le dichiarazioni di Bertolacci, il numero elevato di giorni di riposo e il continuo calo a partita iniziata di certo non testimoniano a favore di allenamenti "intensi".


----------



## Pitermilanista (27 Novembre 2017)

Edric ha scritto:


> Le dichiarazioni di Bertolacci, il numero elevato di giorni di riposo e il continuo calo a partita iniziata di certo non testimoniano a favore di allenamenti "intensi".



In realtà sarebbe bastato studiare la statistica dei chilometri percorsi (individualmente e di squadra), per comprendere il lassismo, la pigrizia e la mancanza di aggressività connaturati ai sistemi di allenamento e di didattica di Pulcinella.
Tutti gli squadroni europei comandano la statistica dei chilometri percorsi, perché percorrere più distanza significa pressare in alto e con continuità in fase di non possesso, e muoversi senza pallone in fase di possesso. Molto semplice. 
Da Ringhio mi aspetto almeno che li faccia trottare per bene, non chiedo di più.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (27 Novembre 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Purtroppo passiamo da un allenatore del tutto fuori controllo ad uno che il controllo non l'ha letteralmente mai avuto, nel peggiore dei momenti possibili.
> 
> Gattuso racchiude in un colpo solo le due disgrazie più grandi a livello di allenatori del Milan recente, Mihajlovic ed Inzaghi: ovvero il sergente di ferro che urla ed insulta tutti e non concede alibi ai giocatori perché ha visto le bombe sopra la testa o l'infanzia povera in Calabria, ed il grande ex con cuore rossonero e storia di grandi successi con la maglia che sarà sicuramente amato dai tifosi.
> 
> ...





Terrà un comportamento più normale, tra adulti, immagino.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (27 Novembre 2017)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Tiferò Gattuso ma non credo cambierà un fico secco.


Mi aggrego
Gattuso per quello che ha dato al Milan avrà sempre il mio massimo rispetto...
Ma non credo riuscirà a raddrizzare questa situazione...al massimo potrà migliorarla...ma non di molto... 
Montella era sola la punta dell'iceberg dei problemi che affliggono il Milan...i veri problemi sono rimasti al loro posto...


----------



## ralf (27 Novembre 2017)

Già me lo immagino quando Mosciolivo sbaglierà un passaggio .
In bocca al lupo Ringhio.


----------



## Milanlove (27 Novembre 2017)

La cosa buona di Gattuso è che non ci metterà più di 4 secondi a dire a tutti quale è il vero valore di questa rosa. 

Con l'esonero di Montella, il malefico duo si è tirato la zappa sui piedi. Il prafulmine se ne è andato, Gattuso il parafulmine non lo farà mai e i veri colpevoli dello scempio che è l'attuale Milan verranno svelati a tutti.


----------



## Milanlove (27 Novembre 2017)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Mi aggrego
> Gattuso per quello che ha dato al Milan avrà sempre il mio massimo rispetto...
> Ma non credo riuscirà a raddrizzare questa situazione...al massimo potrà migliorarla...ma non di molto...
> Montella era sola la punta dell'iceberg dei problemi che affliggono il Milan...i veri problemi sono rimasti al loro posto...



concordo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Novembre 2017)

Temo che sia stato catapultato in una situazione più grande di lui.
Comunque forza Rino!


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Novembre 2017)

Se non perde la testa può fare bene.


----------



## Pampu7 (27 Novembre 2017)

Spero non guardi in faccia a nessuno


----------



## sette (27 Novembre 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Se non perde la testa può fare bene.



come tutti


----------



## Corpsegrinder (28 Novembre 2017)

Io comunque da lui non mi aspetto veramente nulla. Alla fine nella sua carriera da allenatore ha fatto bene solo tre mesi nella Primavera del Milan. Per il resto boh, mi sembra che abbia fallito ovunque sia andato, e che si sia messo in gioco solo in realtà disastrate dove alla fine faceva bella figura perché pagava gli stipendi o robe del genere.

Non so che cosa possa offrire al Milan, apparte bestemmie dalla panchina, catenaccio, contropiede, urla, imprecazioni contro gli arbitri, altre bestemmie, retorica sull'infanzia da indigente in Calabria e sui padri di famiglia che guadagnano mille euro al mese mentre i calciatori sono dei privilegiati e devono sudare la maglia.

Però gli voglio bene lo stesso <3


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Novembre 2017)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Io comunque da lui non mi aspetto veramente nulla. Alla fine nella sua carriera da allenatore ha fatto bene solo tre mesi nella Primavera del Milan. Per il resto boh, mi sembra che abbia fallito ovunque sia andato, e che si sia messo in gioco solo in realtà disastrate dove alla fine faceva bella figura perché pagava gli stipendi o robe del genere.
> 
> Non so che cosa possa offrire al Milan, apparte bestemmie dalla panchina, catenaccio, contropiede, urla, imprecazioni contro gli arbitri, altre bestemmie, retorica sull'infanzia da indigente in Calabria e sui padri di famiglia che guadagnano mille euro al mese mentre i calciatori sono dei privilegiati e devono sudare la maglia.
> 
> Però gli voglio bene lo stesso <3



Si si si anche come giocatore era solo grinta, bestemmie, imprecazioni contro gli arbitri e retorica sull'infanzia da indigente, quindi era solo una bestia...



cosa può offrire a questo Milan?

Mentalità
Serietà
Coraggio
Spiritu
Carattere
Fiducia
Umiltà
Onestà
Rispetto
Unità
Appartenenza
Passione
Semplicità
Equilibrio
E dopo tutto questo GIOCO

Riparliamo dopo 2-3 mesi.


----------



## Casnop (28 Novembre 2017)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Io comunque da lui non mi aspetto veramente nulla. Alla fine nella sua carriera da allenatore ha fatto bene solo tre mesi nella Primavera del Milan. Per il resto boh, mi sembra che abbia fallito ovunque sia andato, e che si sia messo in gioco solo in realtà disastrate dove alla fine faceva bella figura perché pagava gli stipendi o robe del genere.
> 
> Non so che cosa possa offrire al Milan, apparte bestemmie dalla panchina, catenaccio, contropiede, urla, imprecazioni contro gli arbitri, altre bestemmie, retorica sull'infanzia da indigente in Calabria e sui padri di famiglia che guadagnano mille euro al mese mentre i calciatori sono dei privilegiati e devono sudare la maglia.
> 
> Però gli voglio bene lo stesso <3


Dici nulla. Altri direbbero qualcosa, magari tanto, forse tutto. Il calcio è un mistero agonistico, diceva Gianni Brera, non è una scienza esatta sol perché, una sera di maggio, con una palla rotonda, la pioggia battente, la terra bagnata, l'alito degli spettatori che scende giù come nebbia dagli anelli di San Siro, il sangue che pulsa a mille, il cuore che arroventa favole per l'inferno, Gattuso mi pare un dio, il mondo si rovescia, e gli dei del calcio stringono in un nastro di seta una nuova poesia da leggere, e da ricordare. È il calcio, e ricorda tutti, anche chi è imperfetto, persino chi perde. Noi, in fondo, siamo e scriviamo qui perché crediamo ancora a questo.


----------



## Freddy Manson (28 Novembre 2017)

Non so cosa potrà dare Rino, ma perlomeno sono sicuro che, alla prossima partita che perderemo o pareggeremo, si presenterà davanti le telecamere bestemmiando, non ridendo.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Novembre 2017)

Lo sosterrò fino alla fine, seppur criticandolo senza foga qualora ci fossero dei problemi tattici. 
Montella è stato esonerato con 11 mesi di ritardo visto che fa pena da gennaio, quindi a Gattuso va dato tutto il tempo per provare a ricostruire dalle macerie lasciate da ridolini


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Novembre 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Dici nulla. Altri direbbero qualcosa, magari tanto, forse tutto. Il calcio è un mistero agonistico, diceva Gianni Brera, non è una scienza esatta sol perché, una sera di maggio, con una palla rotonda, la pioggia battente, la terra bagnata, l'alito degli spettatori che scende giù come nebbia dagli anelli di San Siro, il sangue che pulsa a mille, il cuore che arroventa favole per l'inferno, Gattuso mi pare un dio, il mondo si rovescia, e gli dei del calcio stringono in un nastro di seta una nuova poesia da leggere, e da ricordare. È il calcio, e ricorda tutti, anche chi è imperfetto, persino chi perde. Noi, in fondo, siamo e scriviamo qui perché crediamo ancora a questo.



Post straordinario.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Novembre 2017)

[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION]

E alla fine tutto andò come previsto quando ufficializzarono Gattuso come allenatore della primavera.


----------



## admin (28 Novembre 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION]
> 
> E' alla fine tutto andò come previsto quando ufficializzarono Gattuso come allenatore della primavera.



Eh già!!


----------



## emamilan99 (28 Novembre 2017)

Qualsiasi cosa farai Rino avrai *sempre *il mio sostegno.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (29 Novembre 2017)

Vai Rino, bistecche e schiaffoni !


----------



## wfiesso (29 Novembre 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION]
> 
> E alla fine tutto andò come previsto quando ufficializzarono Gattuso come allenatore della primavera.



Lo avevate predetto da tempo è vero, in caso Montella fosse andato male sarebbe subentrato proprio Ringhio


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Novembre 2017)

Durata all'allenamento di oggi: 2 ore e mezza


Sergente di ferro


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (29 Novembre 2017)

Troppo entusiasmo attorno a Rino. Per l'amor si dio son felice dell'esonero di Montella e Gattuso mi gasa tanto, ma chi si aspetta una cura miracolosa, sarà deluso, visto che ha pochissima esperienza il nostro caro ringhio.


----------



## vanbasten (29 Novembre 2017)




----------



## rossonero71 (29 Novembre 2017)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Troppo entusiasmo attorno a Rino. Per l'amor si dio son felice dell'esonero di Montella e Gattuso mi gasa tanto, ma chi si aspetta una cura miracolosa, sarà deluso, visto che ha pochissima esperienza il nostro caro ringhio.



L'esperienza e relativo fidati..


----------



## dottor Totem (30 Novembre 2017)

Fare meglio di Montella dovrebbe essere semplice, peccato che mettere un allenatore ancora meno esperto dell'esoneraro ha poca logica.

Inutile prendersela con gli allenatori, ormai i responsabili sono i dirigenti e le loro scelte.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (30 Novembre 2017)

Dopo un anno e mezzo di stage/master/specializzazione in palleggio, possesso palla, leggerezza&filosofia, ora c'è il master in aggressività intensità e dinamismo. 
In quest'ottica la direzione tecnica Gattuso è complementare a quella Montella. Se i giocatori faranno meglio, com'è prevedibile, sarà anche per aver imparato intelligentemente qualcosa dalla gestione precedente, anche dalle sue palesi lacune.


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Novembre 2017)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Troppo entusiasmo attorno a Rino. Per l'amor si dio son felice dell'esonero di Montella e Gattuso mi gasa tanto, ma chi si aspetta una cura miracolosa, sarà deluso, visto che ha pochissima esperienza il nostro caro ringhio.



Più che una questione di esperienza, è proprio cambiare allenatore in corsa il problema. Nella storia del calcio nemmeno un caso su 100 ha avuto successo, e arrotondato verso l'alto come media 

Solitamente c'è un impatto positivo immediato, dovuto principalmente a certe gerarchie consolidate che saltano e a una concorrenza interna che aumenta tra i giocatori... una cosa naturale. Il problema è che questo effetto dura poco e poi puntualmente i nodi tornano al pettine. Spesso e volentieri (anzi nella maggioranza dei casi) i sostituti fanno peggio dei predecessori, perchè hanno anche poco tempo per lavorare e lo fanno su un gruppo costruito da altri.

Più che altro bisogna essere coscienti di questo. Ovviamente speriamo tutti che Gattuso sia l'eccezione alla regola e che da domenica cominciamo a volare. Bisogna essere ottimisti


----------



## __king george__ (30 Novembre 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Più che una questione di esperienza, è proprio cambiare allenatore in corsa il problema. Nella storia del calcio nemmeno un caso su 100 ha avuto successo, e arrotondato verso l'alto come media
> 
> Solitamente c'è un impatto positivo immediato, dovuto principalmente a certe gerarchie consolidate che saltano e a una concorrenza interna che aumenta tra i giocatori... una cosa naturale. Il problema è che questo effetto dura poco e poi puntualmente i nodi tornano al pettine. Spesso e volentieri (anzi nella maggioranza dei casi) i sostituti fanno peggio dei predecessori, perchè hanno anche poco tempo per lavorare e lo fanno su un gruppo costruito da altri.
> 
> Più che altro bisogna essere coscienti di questo. Ovviamente speriamo tutti che Gattuso sia l'eccezione alla regola e che da domenica cominciamo a volare. Bisogna essere ottimisti



condivido il tuo pensiero


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Novembre 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Durata all'allenamento di oggi: 2 ore e mezza
> 
> 
> Sergente di ferro



Quanto duravano con montella?


----------



## Gas (30 Novembre 2017)

Boh... continuo a dire che Gattuso stesso ha dichiarato che l'intensità degli allenamenti è la stessa di prima, che ci sono dei parametri da rispettare. Ma a quanto pare a tutti piace pensare che li stia facendo schiattare.


----------



## Jino (30 Novembre 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Boh... continuo a dire che Gattuso stesso ha dichiarato che l'intensità degli allenamenti è la stessa di prima, che ci sono dei parametri da rispettare. Ma a quanto pare a tutti piace pensare che li stia facendo schiattare.



Ma è normale, non puoi pensare di stravolgere dall'oggi al domani gli allenamenti, rischi davvero un tracollo fisico, anche se c'è da dire che peggio di cosi è dura.

Scherzi a parte, il cambiamento deve per forza essere graduale, le stagioni si preparano dall'estate, entrare in corsa non ti permette di fare ciò che vuoi, questa è una delle tante difficoltà per quelli che subentrano.


----------



## Serginho (1 Dicembre 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Boh... continuo a dire che Gattuso stesso ha dichiarato che l'intensità degli allenamenti è la stessa di prima, che ci sono dei parametri da rispettare. Ma a quanto pare a tutti piace pensare che li stia facendo schiattare.



Sono le classiche sciocchezze che si scrivono per fomentare (o demoralizzare) il tifoso


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Dicembre 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Durata all'allenamento di oggi: 2 ore e mezza
> 
> 
> Sergente di ferro



veramente ?


----------



## Djici (1 Dicembre 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Boh... continuo a dire che Gattuso stesso ha dichiarato che l'intensità degli allenamenti è la stessa di prima, che ci sono dei parametri da rispettare. Ma a quanto pare a tutti piace pensare che li stia facendo schiattare.



.


----------



## Clarenzio (1 Dicembre 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Boh... continuo a dire che Gattuso stesso ha dichiarato che l'intensità degli allenamenti è la stessa di prima, che ci sono dei parametri da rispettare. Ma a quanto pare a tutti piace pensare che li stia facendo schiattare.



Si è vero, ma questo non vuol dire che sia impensabile allenarsi con maggior concentrazione..


----------



## vanbasten (1 Dicembre 2017)

è in contatto con Carletto Ancellotti, tra un po passerà al 4231 o 433 o 4312.


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Dicembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> è in contatto con Carletto Ancellotti, tra un po passerà al 4231 o 433 o 4312.



No, non ha il permesso di farlo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Dicembre 2017)

Pessima gestione gara. Invece di provare di controllare la partita si é rassegnato a difendere e basta col terzo cambio. Un cambio a dir poco osceno. Non c'era piu nessuna in grado di far rifiattare la squadra. Kalinic non sa tenere palla.
Ci voleva o Silva per aiutare la squadra a salire o Locatelli per riempire il centrocampo e provare di migliorare il giropalla.

Invece Gattuso ha fatto una scelta da allenatore del Pisa: Via un centrocampista offensivo e dentro un difensore centrale. Contro il Benevento. Il Milan ha smesso di giocare sperando di salvare il risultato con la sola difesa e lanci disperati verso la meta campo del Benevento. Sono contento del gol subito perche squadre con questa mentalita non meritano di vincere. 

Un gioco d'azzardo inconcepibile. Una vera e propria vergogna. Mi dispiace, ma meglio che Gattuso capisca che ora e allenatore del Milan e queste mosse non ci stanno. Gia Mihajlovic ha perso qualche punto per questa mentalita vergognosa, ora mi tocca di rivedere questo robe? No, basta!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Dicembre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, patti chiari e amicizia lunga: non pretendete che Gattuso ci porti in Champions. L'esonero di Montella è arrivato perché la situazione, a livello *umano* prima ancora che tecnico, era diventata insostenibile.
> Adesso, quindi, massimo sostegno a Ringhio, affinché riporti serenità e voglia nello spogliatoio, ma non dobbiamo chiedergli assolutamente risultati.
> Gattuso, ora, ha soltanto il compito di traghettarci fino a giugno, sacrificandosi ancora una volta per noi ave; dopodiché, in estate, tanti cari saluti e si ricomincerà con una tecnico top!


Mi quoto, non si sa mai


----------



## Aron (3 Dicembre 2017)

Rino, per favore

Non ti meriti di cadere nel baratro. Dimettiti già ora, manda a quel paese proprietà e dirigenza e torna al Milan in futuro, quando sarai veramente pronto per allenare questa squadra e con una organizzazione societaria seria e affidabile a sostenerti nel tuo lavoro. 

Hai fatto degli errori contro il Benevento, ma sono figli di errori che appartengono ad altri. Non ti far coinvolgere in tutto questo un minuto di più. Per amore del Milan, di te stesso e di chi ti ha apprezzato come giocatore. E per amore di una possibile futura carriera da allenatore al Milan. 
Ora non è il momento di allenare il Milan.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Dicembre 2017)

La sua carriera è finita ancor prima di cominciare. Purtroppo oggi doveva vincere in qualunque modo, ora sarà impossibile trasmettere qualcosa alla squadra. Le paure rimaranno le stesse.

Si è giocato tutto con quel cambio zapata suso. Allucinante. Non comprenderò mai sti cambi del cavolo.

Un po' gli sta bene, capisco che non si può rivoluzionare tutto, però ripartire anche con gli stessi uomini, ancora Kalinic titolare... Speravo di vedere sia cutrone che silva oggi. Giocavamo contro il Benevento, dio mio.

Ho ancora speranze per l'Europa League, spero possa servigli da monito per il futuro


----------



## The Ripper (3 Dicembre 2017)

le sue colpe sono direttamente proporzionali al tempo che ha avuto a disposizione per rimettere in sesto questa squadra
ergo, oggi era una partita che i ragazzi avrebber dovuto vincere anche senza allenatore
è evidente che c'è qualcosa che non va
questo milan, con chiunque in panchina, non sarebbe uno schiacciasassi nemmeno in Serie B.


----------



## Albijol (3 Dicembre 2017)

Ma neanche un ubriaco avrebbe fatto i cambi che ha fatto lui. mah. Sveglia Ringhio.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Dicembre 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> le sue colpe sono direttamente proporzionali al tempo che ha avuto a disposizione per rimettere in sesto questa squadra
> ergo, oggi era una partita che i ragazzi avrebber dovuto vincere anche senza allenatore
> è evidente che c'è qualcosa che non va
> questo milan, con chiunque in panchina, non sarebbe uno schiacciasassi nemmeno in Serie B.



Quoto, lo si può incolpare del cambio Suso/Zapata, ma la colpa più grande ce l'ha chi ha veramente causato il cambio, un Suso vergognoso, senza palle, svogliato, lamentoso, egoista 

La prima mezz'ora del primo tempo mi è piaciuta come atteggiamento, lì c'è la mano di Gattuso: uno stile di gioco e un'aggressività totalmente diversi. È chiaro che fisicamente e mentalmente la squadra non tiene. Ci sarebbe bisogno di 3 mesi lontano dai campi.


----------



## Aron (3 Dicembre 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> le sue colpe sono direttamente proporzionali al tempo che ha avuto a disposizione per rimettere in sesto questa squadra
> ergo, oggi era una partita che i ragazzi avrebber dovuto vincere anche senza allenatore
> è evidente che c'è qualcosa che non va
> questo milan, con chiunque in panchina, non sarebbe uno schiacciasassi nemmeno in Serie B.



A me dispiace moltissimo che Gattuso sia stato messo in questo impiccio proprio contro il Benevento. Si poteva esonerare Montella dopo questa partita a prescindere dal risultato, oppure farlo prima. 
Proprio contro il Benevento è stato fatto questo cambio, mettendo tutta la squadra e l'allenatore nella pressione obbligatoria di vincere.

E questa pressione, per una squadra che non sa reggere le pressioni, è stata decisiva. 

In aggiunta, i titoloni dei giornali pomposi su Gattuso non hanno minimamente aiutato, sortendo l'effetto contrario


----------



## Jino (3 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> A me dispiace moltissimo che Gattuso sia stato messo in questo impiccio proprio contro il Benevento. Si poteva esonerare Montella dopo questa partita a prescindere dal risultato, oppure farlo prima.
> Proprio contro il Benevento è stato fatto questo cambio, mettendo tutta la squadra e l'allenatore nella pressione obbligatoria di vincere.
> 
> E questa pressione, per una squadra che non sa reggere le pressioni, è stata decisiva.
> ...



I tempi dell'esonero di Montella sono stati sbagliati, concordo.

Andava esonerato prima, nella sosta dei primi di novembre, altrimenti tanto valeva cacciarlo a fine dicembre.


----------



## Lambro (3 Dicembre 2017)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Pessima gestione gara. Invece di provare di controllare la partita si é rassegnato a difendere e basta col terzo cambio. Un cambio a dir poco osceno. Non c'era piu nessuna in grado di far rifiattare la squadra. Kalinic non sa tenere palla.
> Ci voleva o Silva per aiutare la squadra a salire o Locatelli per riempire il centrocampo e provare di migliorare il giropalla.
> 
> Invece Gattuso ha fatto una scelta da allenatore del Pisa: Via un centrocampista offensivo e dentro un difensore centrale. Contro il Benevento. Il Milan ha smesso di giocare sperando di salvare il risultato con la sola difesa e lanci disperati verso la meta campo del Benevento. Sono contento del gol subito perche squadre con questa mentalita non meritano di vincere.
> ...



quoto pienamente.


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Dicembre 2017)

Oggi non ha sbagliato nulla.
Si paga la preparazione indecente della capra e del suo amico mangiabietola che pascolavano a Milanello fino a settimana scorsa.
I cambi erano tutti logici.
L'arbitraggio poi ha fatto il resto, non considerarlo determinante oggi è scorretto nei confronti di Rino.


----------



## de sica (3 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> A me dispiace moltissimo che Gattuso sia stato messo in questo impiccio proprio contro il Benevento. Si poteva esonerare Montella dopo questa partita a prescindere dal risultato, oppure farlo prima.
> Proprio contro il Benevento è stato fatto questo cambio, mettendo tutta la squadra e l'allenatore nella pressione obbligatoria di vincere.
> 
> E questa pressione, per una squadra che non sa reggere le pressioni, è stata decisiva.
> ...



Quello che ho dett anch’io giorni fa. Questa era la partita peggiore che potesse capitare a Gattuso.


----------



## Lambro (3 Dicembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Oggi non ha sbagliato nulla.
> Si paga la preparazione indecente della capra e del suo amico mangiabietola che pascolavano a Milanello fino a settimana scorsa.
> I cambi erano tutti logici.
> L'arbitraggio poi ha fatto il resto, non considerarlo determinante oggi è scorretto nei confronti di Rino.



Cambio logico Zapata per Suso?
ma forse nel calcio di qualche decennio fa, nel calcio attuale una roba del genere non fa' che prestare il fianco all'avversario.
il milan non è il campobasso, il milan deve sempre imporsi anche tatticamente, questo è stato un cambio da pisa contro il real madrid, ed è l'ottica da coverciano antico che gattuso ha.
nel calcio moderno il milan doveva tenere la palla alta il piu' possibile e cercare di fare il terzo gol, sostituendo kalinic con cutrone, l'uomo con piu' killer istinct in zona gol a mio avviso.
è stato un errore che ci è costato tantissimo.


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Dicembre 2017)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Cambio logico Zapata per Suso?
> ma forse nel calcio di qualche decennio fa, nel calcio attuale una roba del genere non fa' che prestare il fianco all'avversario.
> il milan non è il campobasso, il milan deve sempre imporsi anche tatticamente, questo è stato un cambio da pisa contro il real madrid, ed è l'ottica da coverciano antico che gattuso ha.
> nel calcio moderno il milan doveva tenere la palla alta il piu' possibile e cercare di fare il terzo gol, sostituendo kalinic con cutrone, l'uomo con piu' killer istinct in zona gol a mio avviso.
> è stato un errore che ci è costato tantissimo.



Lambro eravamo in 10 per una magia arbitrale e soffrivamo tantissimo le palle alte, Zapata doveva entrare e non potevamo permetterci in inferiorità numerica il cambio più logico, ovvero Musacchio-Zapata.
Fossi stato in Rino avrei sostituito Kalinic con il colombiano, tanto in avanti il croato era incapace di tenere qualsiasi palla e Suso poteva risultare utile, insieme a Kessie, nelle ripartenze.

Comunque la squadra negli ultimi 20 minuti era sulle gambe, il 90% delle colpe nel pareggio di oggi è di Montella e la sua allegra fattoria di mangiabietole. Il 10% restante per me è dell'arbitro fazioso.


----------



## Lambro (3 Dicembre 2017)

dai tatticamente è stato un obrobrio, una sostituzione trapattoniana, un qualcosa che fai al bernabeu al camp nou al sanpaolo ,non al vigorito di benevento sant'iddio.


----------



## impero rossonero (3 Dicembre 2017)

a me viene solo da ridere ...siamo diventati una barzelletta... non si puo' fare un matrimonio con i fichi secchi... ci vogliono i campioni e un signor allenatore (conte non ancelotti ) ... poi sono almeno contento per il benevento ... citta' di mio padre...


----------



## pazzomania (3 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> A me dispiace moltissimo che Gattuso sia stato messo in questo impiccio proprio contro il Benevento. Si poteva esonerare Montella dopo questa partita a prescindere dal risultato, oppure farlo prima.
> Proprio contro il Benevento è stato fatto questo cambio, mettendo tutta la squadra e l'allenatore nella pressione obbligatoria di vincere.
> 
> E questa pressione, per una squadra che non sa reggere le pressioni, è stata decisiva.
> ...





Jino ha scritto:


> I tempi dell'esonero di Montella sono stati sbagliati, concordo.
> 
> Andava esonerato prima, nella sosta dei primi di novembre, altrimenti tanto valeva cacciarlo a fine dicembre.



Dai ragazzi, basta con le pippe psicologiche.

Bisognava vincere e stop, purtoppo siamo nel mezzo di in un dramma sportivo.

Io lo dicevo di stare attenti a dare TUTTA la colpa a Montella, ora la colpa è delle tempistiche.

La colpa è DEI GIOCATORI NON ALL' ALTEZZA in primis, pochi mazzi.


----------



## emamilan99 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Se non ci fosse stat l'espulsione si Romagnoli non avrebeb fatto quei cambi quindi le chiacchiere stanno a 0.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Non gli do tante colpe, era chiaro che con lui in panchina (che da allenatore ha fallito dovunque anche in serie B) non avremmo fatto alcun salto di qualità. Poi vabbè, è la prima partita, ma non mi aspetto proprio nulla da qui in avanti. Ma sono sicuro che, a fine stagione, avrà l'umiltà di farsi da parte per dare spazio ad un allenatore serio, dirigenza permettendo.


----------



## mandraghe (3 Dicembre 2017)

Spiace che in questa colossale figura di M., ci vada di mezzo di lui che alla fine è quello che ha meno colpe.


----------



## Aron (3 Dicembre 2017)

L'ho visto a pezzi in conferenza

Sembrava come provenire da una serie di otto sconfitte di fila, in piena depressione e senza sapere cosa fare, in attesa che qualcuno lo cacci.

E' stato quasi angosciante vederlo così


----------



## Jino (3 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> L'ho visto a pezzi in conferenza
> 
> Sembrava come provenire da una serie di otto sconfitte di fila, in piena depressione e senza sapere cosa fare, in attesa che qualcuno lo cacci.
> 
> E' stato quasi angosciante vederlo così



Questa non è solo una sconfitta. Questa è una barzelletta, una di quelle che per sette giorni ti massacra.


----------



## impero rossonero (3 Dicembre 2017)

domenica milan bologna: donadoni non vede l'ORA DI BATTERCI ...ANCHE PER DIMOSTRARE CHE SAREBBE STATO MEGLIO PUNTARE SU DI LUI... SE PERDIAMO ... RITORNA MONTELLA ...


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Ingiudicabile. Allenare non è una baggianata, ci vuole molto tempo per dare un imprinting.
Forza Gattuso, non puoi essere tu il colpevole. Sotto con le prossime partite.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Dicembre 2017)

impero rossonero ha scritto:


> domenica milan bologna: donadoni non vede l'ORA DI BATTERCI ...ANCHE PER DIMOSTRARE CHE SAREBBE STATO MEGLIO PUNTARE SU DI LUI... SE PERDIAMO ... RITORNA MONTELLA ...



È una settimana che continui con sta storia del ritorno di Montella , ma da dove ti arriva ?


----------



## impero rossonero (3 Dicembre 2017)

super_lollo ha scritto:


> è una settimana che continui con sta storia del ritorno di montella , ma da dove ti arriva ?



la mossa di togliere suso per zapata e' indice di paura (del benevento) che e' stata trasmessa anche alla squadra tutta ; io voglio un gran bene a gattuso ma converrai anche tu non puo' allenare il milan ... Ci vogliono fior di campioni e un signor allenatore per tornare a vincere ...


----------



## elpacoderoma (3 Dicembre 2017)

impero rossonero ha scritto:


> domenica milan bologna: donadoni non vede l'ORA DI BATTERCI ...ANCHE PER DIMOSTRARE CHE SAREBBE STATO MEGLIO PUNTARE SU DI LUI... SE PERDIAMO ... RITORNA MONTELLA ...





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> È una settimana che continui con sta storia del ritorno di Montella , ma da dove ti arriva ?



Secondo me invece ha ragione, magari non subito ma se finisce il girone d' andata tra pareggi e sconfitte e l' unica soluzione.


----------



## Pivellino (4 Dicembre 2017)

impero rossonero ha scritto:


> domenica milan bologna: donadoni non vede l'ORA DI BATTERCI ...ANCHE PER DIMOSTRARE CHE SAREBBE STATO MEGLIO PUNTARE SU DI LUI... SE PERDIAMO ... RITORNA MONTELLA ...



Donadoni è una brava persona e vorrà semplicemente vincere come è giusto che sia, si chiama sport.
Lui è un'altro degli "osteggiati" qua dentro, ma insegna calcio, è misurato, sa creare gruppi, è preparato.
Onore a lui e vinca il migliore.

ps. e comunque io la vedo molto male domenica, molto molto male.


----------



## Black (4 Dicembre 2017)

dai ragazzi, non attacchiamo Gattuso. Che colpe ne ha lui? vabbè il cambio Suso-Zapata, ma sappiamo che è un "difensivista", casomai la colpa è della società che non ha trovato un sostituto a Montella (ammesso che ce ne fossero disponibili).
Ormai la stagione è questa e mi sa che al massimo possiamo ambire all'EL. Cerchiamo di non rovinare un altra bandiera.


----------



## Zenos (5 Dicembre 2017)

Ad ogni intervista fatta in questi 3 giorni ha sempre rimarcato lo stesso concetto: l errore del cambio Suso Zapata,e ad ogni intervista aggiungeva poi che se avesse messo un attaccante e avrebbe preso gol lo stesso la gente magari si sarebbe comunque lamentata. Questa cosa un po mi lascia perplesso,un allenatore non deve preoccuparsi di quello che pensa la gente,fa quello che meglio crede e se ne assume le responsabilità. Speriamo bene.


----------



## Aron (5 Dicembre 2017)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ad ogni intervista fatta in questi 3 giorni ha sempre rimarcato lo stesso concetto: l errore del cambio D'uso Zapata,dicendo loi che se avesse messo un attaccante e avrebbe preso gol la gente magari si sarebbe comunque lamentata del gol. Questa cosa un po mi lascia perplessi,un allenatore non deve preoccuparsi di quello che pensa la gente,fa quello che meglio crede e se me assume le responsabilità. Speriamo bene.



L'hanno messo in mezzo a un uragano, nel peggior momento della storia del Milan dai tempi della Serie B, e senza aver mai avuto esperienza in Serie A.

Poco da sorprendersi che Gattuso si lasci andare a qualche dichiarazione discutibile. Fortunatamente è uno che si sa comunque prendere le sue responsabilità.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Dicembre 2017)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ad ogni intervista fatta in questi 3 giorni ha sempre rimarcato lo stesso concetto: l errore del cambio Suso Zapata,e ad ogni intervista aggiungeva poi che se avesse messo un attaccante e avrebbe preso gol lo stesso la gente magari si sarebbe comunque lamentata. Questa cosa un po mi lascia perplesso,un allenatore non deve preoccuparsi di quello che pensa la gente,fa quello che meglio crede e se ne assume le responsabilità. Speriamo bene.



credo intendesse dire che i media e la gente decidono quale parere dare in base al riultato, se avessimo vinto contro il benevento la stampa e la gente avrebbero detto "bravo gattuso che ha inserito un difensore per difendere il risultato", se avesse inserito un attaccante e avesse pareggiato la gente avrebbe cmq criticato e avrebbe preteso l'inserimento del difensore


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Dicembre 2017)

Carissimo Gennarino per amore di Dio TORNA ALLA DIFESA A 4.


----------



## Aron (7 Dicembre 2017)

Rino, per favore, non farti coinvolgere da questo marasma.
Tu sei incolpevole. Abbandona questo club finché sei in tempo, prima che inevitabilmente ti vengano addebitate colpe che diventerebbero non solo degli altri ma anche tue.

Fallo per il bel ricordo che hanno i tifosi di te. Già ci hanno sporcato il ricordo di Inzaghi e Seedorf. Almeno te fatti ricordare solo come giocatore. Poi in futuro ci si potrà sempre rivedere al Milan, dopo che avrai fatto un po' di esperienza in Serie A e quando al Milan ci saranno una proprietà affidabile e una dirigenza seria.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (7 Dicembre 2017)

Era inevitabile, i nostri dirigenti pensavano di risolvere tutto con il coach alla Bud Spencer nel film "Lo chiamavano Bulldozer". Non bastano il cuore grande, qualche urla e due ceffoni per diventare un buon allenatore.

Comunque lui non ha nessuna colpa.


----------



## Aalpacaaa (7 Dicembre 2017)

Mi dispiace tanto per Rino, ci ha fatto godere infinitamente da calciatore e a 40 anni non meritava di finire in questa situazione.


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Dicembre 2017)

Eh ma lui tira le bordate a Montella

Poi fa più schifo di lui, però fa niente


----------



## Garrincha (8 Dicembre 2017)

In due partite è entrato nella storia di tre club, pensavo che durasse due mesi ma Verona potrebbe diventare fatale di nuovo.

In compenso l'allenatore non ride più ma rilascia dichiarazioni melodrammatiche


----------



## admin (10 Dicembre 2017)

La squadra fa sempre schifo, ma si vede che ci mette cuore e palle. E non era facile cambiare questo aspetto in pochi giorni.


----------



## de sica (10 Dicembre 2017)

Lo amo. Anche se abbiamo sempre delle lacune in mezzo al campo (non per colpa sua)


----------



## vanbasten (10 Dicembre 2017)

Siamo a 11 punti dal 4 posto e sono sicuro che lotteremo fino allulttima giornata con Gattuso


----------



## Serginho (10 Dicembre 2017)

Rino siamo con te


----------



## Corpsegrinder (10 Dicembre 2017)

Un 4-3-3 semplice che nel momento del bisogno diventa un 4-4-2 scolastico, con tutti i giocatori al posto giusto. 

Mi sono emozionato.


----------



## rossonero71 (10 Dicembre 2017)

Gattuso..diventerà il nostro conte.. anzi meglio


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Dicembre 2017)

Alla fine una confusione incredibile, ma data dall'ansia da prestazione.

La formazione era giusta e l'atteggiamento di quasi tutti pure.

Anche atleticamente hanno tenuto meglio il colpo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Dicembre 2017)

Proseguire col 4-3-3, per piacere.


----------



## koti (11 Dicembre 2017)

Cambi azzeccatissimi questa volta.


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Dicembre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Proseguire col 4-3-3, per piacere.



. Ottimi i cambi. Bravo Rino!!! Cuore rossonero.


----------



## Mr. Canà (11 Dicembre 2017)

Poco a poco imporrà il suo credo, la sua voglia, riuscirà a trasmettere attaccamento alla maglia e farà capire a quei beduini di giocatori che cosa vuol dire giocare nel Milan. Chi lo seguirà e darà l'anima, scenderà in campo. Qualcuno ha già capito l'antifona, altri spero la capiranno presto. 

Secondo me tra un mese poi correranno come diavoli e allora forse inizieremo a vederne delle belle. 

Io sto con Rino!


----------



## Zenos (11 Dicembre 2017)

Rispetta Vincenzo Montella che è un grande amico,ma lo s****a ad ogni intervista.Grande Ringhio.


----------



## Gas (11 Dicembre 2017)

Si porta dietro l'etichetta di grande motivatore ma pessimo tattico. A ogni intervista ci tiene a specificare che non è solo un motivatore ma ritiene di essere anche preparato tecnicamente.

Io dal poco che ho visto finora sto maturando un'ottima opinione di lui come allenatore. Appena è arrivato alla prima intervista ha dichiarato che voleva velocizzare la manovra in fase di attacco per arrivare più rapidamente alla conclusione e con imprevedibilità, ovvero quella che a mio avviso era la lacuna principale di Montella.
Alla seconda partita ha capito che con la difesa a 3 facevamo schifo ed è passato a quattro.
Ora mette i giocatori al posto giusto.

Sicuri che non sia preparato ?


----------



## The Ripper (11 Dicembre 2017)

avanti col 4-3-3 e con questo cuore.
togliamoci qualche soddisfazione...
3 mesi BUTTATI NEL CESSO a causa, PRINCIPALMENTE, della difesa a 3 che sia stramaledetta.


----------



## Mr. Canà (11 Dicembre 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Si porta dietro l'etichetta di grande motivatore ma pessimo tattico. A ogni intervista ci tiene a specificare che non è solo un motivatore ma ritiene di essere anche preparato tecnicamente.
> 
> Io dal poco che ho visto finora sto maturando un'ottima opinione di lui come allenatore. Appena è arrivato alla prima intervista ha dichiarato che voleva velocizzare la manovra in fase di attacco per arrivare più rapidamente alla conclusione e con imprevedibilità, ovvero quella che a mio avviso era la lacuna principale di Montella.
> Alla seconda partita ha capito che con la difesa a 3 facevamo schifo ed è passato a quattro.
> ...



Ho avuto la stessa sensazione. Spesso era piccato con i giornalisti quando gli parlavano solo di grinta e lui, giustamente, rimarcava il fatto che il patentino non glielo avessero regalato e che si è fatto la sua gavetta.

C'è anche da dire che fino ad ora ha potuto allenare solo squadre di pippe e in condizioni societarie a volte drammatiche. Il Milan di oggi non sarà quello di Ancelotti, ma resta una signara squadra rispetto alle rose che ha avuto Rino a disposizione fino ad ora. 

Per me farà ricredere molti. Non è un Brocchi o un Inzaghi.


----------



## admin (13 Dicembre 2017)

A bordo campo sembra un invasato alla Conte 

Speriamo continui così.

Forza Rino


----------



## emamilan99 (13 Dicembre 2017)

Rino uno di noi.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Dicembre 2017)

Solo Rino può risollevare questa stagione.


----------



## Clarenzio (13 Dicembre 2017)

Coesione di gruppo ed intensità


----------



## LukeLike (13 Dicembre 2017)

Stasera ho visto il Milan giocare a calcio. E' una cosa che non accadeva da tanto tempo.


----------



## Lambro (13 Dicembre 2017)

Bene molto bene così, crescita che deve essere ancora molto elevata ma bene così, dopo le genialate di montella avere un allenatore che fa le cose giuste mi sembra un miracolo


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Dicembre 2017)

Deve recuperare Silva a tutti i costi, il testo della sua sembra seguirlo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Dicembre 2017)

Continuo a non aspettarmi chissà cosa da un punto di vista tattico, ma il fatto che ci abbia messo due partite per tornare alla difesa a 4 la dice lunga sulle competenze tattiche di Montella.


----------



## rossonero71 (13 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> A bordo campo sembra un invasato alla Conte
> 
> Speriamo continui così.
> 
> Forza Rino


 questo e meglio di conte..


----------



## Lambro (13 Dicembre 2017)

Le cose che ho notato fin 'ora fatte da Rino:
1) difesa a 4
2) niente più possesso ossessivo da dietro, quando la palla arriva a donnarumma 9 volte su 10 la spazza, anche i difensori in difficoltà la buttano in fallo laterale piuttosto che dargliela, e questa cosa la adoro. Una rimessa é mille volte meno pericolosa e non fa salire la schiuma alla bocca del pressing avversario. 
3) Suso cazziato torna in difesa, e se non lo fa viene ricazziato come successo stasera nel secondo tempo
4)Jack é tornato ad essere la mezzala da dieci gol all'anno, ora é sempre in area e non più a fare tic e toc come voleva ridolini a metà campo
5)la squadra corre di più, si vede, ci sta provando ad essere coesa, ancora manca molto ma la strada é quella giusta
6) un allenatore umile che intervistato dice sempre cose giuste, anche ammettendo i propri errori facendo nomi e cognomi


----------



## de sica (13 Dicembre 2017)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Le cose che ho notato fin 'ora fatte da Rino:
> 1) difesa a 4
> 2) niente più possesso ossessivo da dietro, quando la palla arriva a donnarumma 9 volte su 10 la spazza, anche i difensori in difficoltà la buttano in fallo laterale piuttosto che dargliela, e questa cosa la adoro. Una rimessa é mille volte meno pericolosa e non fa salire la schiuma alla bocca del pressing avversario.
> 3) Suso cazziato torna in difesa, e se non lo fa viene ricazziato come successo stasera nel secondo tempo
> ...



amen


----------



## emamilan99 (13 Dicembre 2017)

ora lavorare dal punto di vista fisico visto che avremo 4 partite in 13 giorni di cui 3 complesse..


----------



## emamilan99 (13 Dicembre 2017)

rino si merita 60000 spettatori .


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Dicembre 2017)

Idee chiare, senza fronzoli, e effetto tsunami sui giocatori dal punto di vista umano. E' il Gattuso che mi aspettavo, quello intravisto a Pisa. Allenatore in stile Simeone e anche il Milan assomiglia all'Atletico per i concetti di gioco.
Io ho grande fiducia in lui. La strada è lunghissima ma abbiamo iniziato col passo giusto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Dicembre 2017)

Oggi sul 3-0 kessie che non torna e Rino che quasi entra in campo per sgridarlo


----------



## Smarx10 (13 Dicembre 2017)

Ogni partita mi convince sempre di più. Dal punto di vista motivazionale e psicologico non avevo dubbi, ma dal punto di vista tattico ogni volta sempre meglio. Ha capito subito i problemi e sta facendo il possibile per sistemare. Grande Rino!


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (13 Dicembre 2017)

Meglio di Conte.


----------



## DrHouse (13 Dicembre 2017)

Conte è arrivato al Milan con 7 mesi di anticipo!

Ed è pure più simpatico!

Grande Mister!
Con te ovunque!


----------



## Cataldinho (14 Dicembre 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Si porta dietro l'etichetta di grande motivatore ma pessimo tattico. A ogni intervista ci tiene a specificare che non è solo un motivatore ma ritiene di essere anche preparato tecnicamente.
> 
> Io dal poco che ho visto finora sto maturando un'ottima opinione di lui come allenatore. Appena è arrivato alla prima intervista ha dichiarato che voleva velocizzare la manovra in fase di attacco per arrivare più rapidamente alla conclusione e con imprevedibilità, ovvero quella che a mio avviso era la lacuna principale di Montella.
> Alla seconda partita ha capito che con la difesa a 3 facevamo schifo ed è passato a quattro.
> ...



E' ancora presto per valutare, ma per ora, a me, è sembrato decisamente preparato.


----------



## admin (14 Dicembre 2017)

Nel calcio cambia tutto molto velocemente, ma per ora mi ha fatto tornare la voglia di guardare le partite. E lo ringrazio infinitamente.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Dicembre 2017)

Come dice lui ci sono tante cose da sistemare (alla faccia di quelli che eh la squadra sta crescendoooooh)... ma a parte il caso Donnarumma lo vedo carico


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Dicembre 2017)

Spero tanto possa davvero essere la rivelazione inaspettata. Non tanto per i risultati in se, quanto per vedere una persona che tiene tanto al Milan allenarci. Sarebbe davvero bello avere un allenatore così, vero, pieno di entusiasmo e amore per il Milan. Speriamo nel miracolo, forza rino 

Una delle cose che più ho apprezzato in queste poche partite è vedere i cambi al 60/70 esimo. Robe che ormai non fa più nessuno. Ancelotti, Allegri, Montella, tutti i cambi a 10 minuti dalla fine massimo. Finalmente uno che cambia quando la partita è ancora viva. L'ha fatto sempre fin ora.


----------



## Chrissonero (14 Dicembre 2017)

Gli occhi della tigre Rino..


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Dicembre 2017)

Con Rino sempre, comunque vada. Mi auguro possa fare bene e rimanere per tanto tempo.


----------



## Dapone (14 Dicembre 2017)

ancora non sono del tutto convinto sulla futuribilità del progetto Gattuso. ma come al suo solito parte sempre da outsider e da outsider ha vinto tutto. speriamo lo faccia ancora.
daje ringhio.


----------



## Sotiris (14 Dicembre 2017)

E poi qualcuno dice ancora che l'allenatore non conta....


----------



## Pitermilanista (14 Dicembre 2017)

Il 27 dicembre, Rino. Ti giochi la conferma quella sera, non ci deludere.


----------



## Black (14 Dicembre 2017)

fin'ora, dopo il pessimo inizio, Rino promosso! Già per il fatto di aver capito in 2 settimane che insistere con il 3-5-2 era assurdo ha meritato di stare dov'è.
Ora continuiamo così e cerchiamo di recuperare in campionato


----------



## wfiesso (14 Dicembre 2017)

Sbaglio se dico che nei ragazzi comincio a vedere lo spirito di Ringhio?


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Dicembre 2017)

Ad oggi la dote migliore che ha portato Rino è la semplicità:

niente idee guardiolane di gioco
schemi ovvi
gente al proprio ruolo
Calcio essenziale
grinta

Il calcio è uno sport faciel


----------



## fra29 (14 Dicembre 2017)

Cosa darei perché fosse lui il nostro Conte senza dover vendere l'anima al diavolo.
Purtroppo Conte non è solo corsa e spirito ma tatticamente è autistico, maniacale.. 
La differenza si gioca là.. Chissà Rino di che pasta è..


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Dicembre 2017)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Sbaglio se dico che nei ragazzi comincio a vedere lo spirito di Ringhio?



l'ho detto anche ieri io , speriamo.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (14 Dicembre 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Cosa darei perché fosse lui il nostro Conte senza dover vendere l'anima al diavolo.
> Purtroppo Conte non è solo corsa e spirito ma tatticamente è autistico, maniacale..
> La differenza si gioca là.. Chissà Rino di che pasta è..



Non saranno mai uguali ma ci son molte somiglianze, simile ruolo da giocatore, simile carriera (Conte arrivò alla Juve avendo allenato per poco e solo squadre minori). Gennaro lo supera in grinta (un episodio come quello contro Jordan non lo ricordo da parte di Conte...) ma probabilmente non sarà altrettanto bravo tatticamente. Ma oggi uno è all'apice della carriera, il nostro ha appena iniziato.


----------



## wfiesso (14 Dicembre 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Cosa darei perché fosse lui il nostro Conte senza dover vendere l'anima al diavolo.
> Purtroppo Conte non è solo corsa e spirito ma tatticamente è autistico, maniacale..
> La differenza si gioca là.. Chissà Rino di che pasta è..



Il carattere è quello, tatticamente però ad oggi non c'è confronto tra i 2. Con il tempo si vedrà di che pasta è fatto, ci metterà l'anima per migliorare sulle proprie mancanze quindi può benissimo diventare un vincente


----------



## rossonero71 (14 Dicembre 2017)

E bastato sentire "se non fate quello che vi dico vi distruggo in allenamento"..


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (17 Dicembre 2017)

Purtroppo come immaginavo, tanta grinta, tanto cuore, ma è inadeguato. Anche solo accostarlo a Conte è una bestemmia calcistica.


----------



## Pivellino (17 Dicembre 2017)

Sbagliato criticarlo, un giovane allenatore alla prima esperienza ha diritto di sbagliare.
Siamo noi che non abbiamo tempo e pazienza.

Mettere lui ennesimo sbaglio tecnico del tanto acclamato Mirabelli, spero che i suoi tifosi si sveglino (ma dubito).
Andasse a fare il DS in eccellenza.


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Dicembre 2017)

Inutile dargli colpe, l'80 dei demeriti oggi è dei giocatori, da Dollarumma a Montolivo, da Romagnoli all'innominabile pulcino bagnato che gioca in attacco.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Dicembre 2017)

Mi dispiace un casino.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Dicembre 2017)

Avesse schierato la stessa formazione di coppa italia dall'inizio non me la sentirei di dirgli niente, così però non ha fatto. Ancora cesso kalinic titolare, Borini terzino al posto di rodriguez poi è stata una mossa imbarazzante. Mi spiace un sacco, per qualche giorno mi ero illuso che Gattuso potesse essere una rivelazione, sarebbe stato bello avere in panchina una persona con certi valori e allo stesso tempo preparata, ma così non è purtroppo.


Se non arriva Conte l'anno prossimo non c'è verso di svoltare e anche con lui inizio ad avere dei dubbi sul futuro


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Dicembre 2017)

formazione sbagliata... sarei ripartito dagli 11 di mercoledì, anche se si sapeva che il Verona non sarebbe stato lo stesso


----------



## Chrissonero (17 Dicembre 2017)

"Se non fate quello che vi dico vi distruggo in allenamento... "


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Dicembre 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> formazione sbagliata... sarei ripartito dagli 11 di mercoledì, anche se si sapeva che il Verona non sarebbe stato lo stesso



Nel secondo tempo ha giocato la formazione di mercoledi e abbiamo preso due pere. Non è una questione di formazione, nè di allenatore...


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Dicembre 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Nel secondo tempo ha giocato la formazione di mercoledi e abbiamo preso due pere. Non è una questione di formazione, nè di allenatore...



kalinic è uscito sul 2-0 
borini terzino evitabile, anche se RR non era spumeggiante


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Dicembre 2017)

Povero Gattuso... abbiamo ancora il sapore del sangue di Montella in bocca, il prossimo a essere sbranato sarà il povero Rino.
Come l'Inter di Moratti cambieremo un allenatore ogni tre mesi.

Mi dispiace, perchè lui è un idolo vero.


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Dicembre 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> kalinic è uscito sul 2-0
> borini terzino evitabile, anche se RR non era spumeggiante



Borini terzino non l'ho capita nemmeno io, ma bisogna vedere se Rodriguez non avesse un problema fisico.


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Dicembre 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Nel secondo tempo ha giocato la formazione di mercoledi e abbiamo preso due pere. Non è una questione di formazione, nè di allenatore...



Perdi tempo a spiegarglielo. Abbiamo perso=Rino incompetente.


----------



## fra29 (17 Dicembre 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Cosa darei perché fosse lui il nostro Conte senza dover vendere l'anima al diavolo.
> Purtroppo Conte non è solo corsa e spirito ma tatticamente è autistico, maniacale..
> La differenza si gioca là.. Chissà Rino di che pasta è..



Ecco appunto, altro che nuovo Conte.
Firmerei anche solo per non odiarlo come fatto con Pippo.
Anche se 6 mesi così saranno durissimi..


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Dicembre 2017)

Tira le bordate a Montella e non ride dopo le sconfitte!

Esultiamoh


----------



## dottor Totem (18 Dicembre 2017)

Ieri la partita l'ha condizionata con scelte molto discutibili ma è innegabile che a tratti, soprattutto nella prima mezz'ora, la squadra ha evidenziato una compattezza mai vista. 

La squadra è andata in difficoltà al primo errore e una mancanza di personalità ha fatto il resto.

Gennaro non è ancora pronto per il Milan e lo si sapeva, ci vuole pazienza ma col passare del tempo ho il dubbio che la società imponga alcune decisioni (Kalinic e Borini titolari).


----------



## Albijol (18 Dicembre 2017)

Leggo che molti già vogliono la sua testa...ma siamo matti? Poi anche con la primavera le prime partite prese le goleade. L'unica cosa che deve capire Gattuso è che il suo unico scopo fino a maggio è quello di recuperare due investimenti giovani e importanti: Silva e Kessie. Quindi fuori Kalinic per sempre e Cutrone insieme a Silva ogni partita.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Dicembre 2017)

Questa è una stagione maledetta..spero Rino s salvi in corner e non venga crocefisso come stanno già iniziando a fare...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Dicembre 2017)

Mi dispiace se alla fine questa avventura possa pregiudicare il suo futuro da allenatore. In questa confusione credo nessuno riuscirebbe a lavorare bene.


----------



## Aron (18 Dicembre 2017)

Per me Gattuso oggi voleva dimettersi. 
Già stasera a mio parere potrebbe uscire qualche notizia in proposito in tv o sui siti.


----------



## vanbasten (18 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Per me Gattuso oggi voleva dimettersi.
> Già stasera a mio parere potrebbe uscire qualche notizia in proposito in tv o sui siti.



Dimostri di non conoscere gattuso


----------



## Aron (18 Dicembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Dimostri di non conoscere gattuso



Se lo dici tu


----------



## vanbasten (18 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Se lo dici tu



Te lo dico io non molla mai.


----------



## fra29 (18 Dicembre 2017)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace se alla fine questa avventura possa pregiudicare il suo futuro da allenatore. In questa confusione credo nessuno riuscirebbe a lavorare bene.



Appunto.. maledetti, hanno voluto lo scudo umano ma sto giro la testa che deve saltare è quella del capo osservatore promosso super
DS e direttore dell’area tecnica... perché era troppo facile addolcire il tifoso con Rino, anima di un Milan che non esiste più. Chissenefrega se lo mandiamo al massacro.
Esempio:un Oddo, tecnico si giovane ma con esperienza in B e A, a noi faceva schifo come traghettatore?
Era proprio necessario il sacrificio di Rino nostro?


----------



## Chrissonero (18 Dicembre 2017)

Carissimo Rino siamo una squadra totalmente sbilanciata, prova a lavorare con questo 4 5 1..

Donnarumma
Musacchio Bonucci Romagnoli Rodriguez
Suso Kessiè Biglia Locatelli Bonaventura
Cutrone​


----------



## Clarenzio (19 Dicembre 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Carissimo Rino siamo una squadra totalmente sbilanciata, prova a lavorare con questo 4 5 1..
> 
> Donnarumma
> Musacchio Bonucci Romagnoli Rodriguez
> ...



A parte Musacchio terzino, la mia formazione ideale in questo momento storico


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Dicembre 2017)

In confronto Montella è Sacchi 

Ridiamo per non piangere


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Dicembre 2017)

Ero convinto potesse dare la mentalità giusta a questa squadra, quanto meno per vincere le partite con le squadre minori. Peccato davvero. Non so quanto sia colpa sua però, o dell'aria negativa che si è creata nell'ambiente ormai.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Dicembre 2017)

dopo il ritiro c'è solo l'esonero
è finita


----------



## Milanista (23 Dicembre 2017)

Perdesse anche questa, spererei che si dimettesse. La situazione disastrosa non può essere imputata a lui se non marginalmente, farebbe bene ad uscirne prima di diventarne il capro espriatorio.


----------



## fra29 (23 Dicembre 2017)

Deve dimettersi.
Non è assolutamente pronto.
Lo stanno prendendo in giro tutti i mister di A.
Non se lo merita. Richiamate davvero Ridolini tanto questa stagione sarà da gastrite In ogni caso..


----------



## Aron (23 Dicembre 2017)

Per me si dimette


----------



## alcyppa (23 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Per me si dimette



Anche per me, magari non oggi ma dopo il derby (che perderemo, ovviamente)


----------



## fra29 (23 Dicembre 2017)

Rino abbandona sto schifo..
Non te lo meriti..


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Dicembre 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Anche per me, magari non oggi ma dopo il derby (che perderemo, ovviamente)



Impossibile. Fino al 6 si sta fermi così, poi si vede se cambiare.


----------



## DrHouse (23 Dicembre 2017)

Stasera si dimette.

Credo sia palese che gli remano contro, quasi rimpiangono il fannullone di prima


----------



## Mr. Canà (23 Dicembre 2017)

In questo preciso istante odio profondamente la società, che ha messo Rino in questa situazione. Per me lui è il meno colpevole, anche se (ahimé) inadeguato a risollevare questa armata Brancaleone.


----------



## LukeLike (23 Dicembre 2017)

Dimettiti, per favore.


----------



## Hellscream (23 Dicembre 2017)

Non avrebbe mai dovuto accettare...


----------



## Moffus98 (23 Dicembre 2017)

Ma richiamassero Montella per favore.


----------



## Mr. Canà (23 Dicembre 2017)

L'Inzaghi allenatore fece male ma nemmeno riuscì a farsi voler bene da un punto di vista extra-sportivo. Rino ha ancora intatta tutta la mia stima, odio che l'abbiano messo in questa situazione. Non so se dimettersi sia la scelta giusta, però sicuramente è stata la scelta sbagliata fargli fare da parafulmine. 

Fassone e Mirabelli abbiano l'umiltà di ammettere di avere commesso diversi errori dalla seconda fase di mercato in poi. Scelte tecniche, sportive e di comunicazione sbagliate che si sono susseguite l'una all'altra.


----------



## Albijol (24 Dicembre 2017)

Faccio mea culpa. Pensavo fosse adatto, già solo per dare una strigliata all'ambiente. Uno che il 23 dicembre si presenta con Kalinic in attacco non ha capito il motivo per cui è stato messo in panchina a stagione compromessa.


----------



## emamilan99 (24 Dicembre 2017)

Rino rimarrà il mio idolo in ogni caso. non sarà un mese schifoso a farmi cambiare idea su di lui.


----------



## Cizzu (25 Dicembre 2017)

Tatticamente si sapeva che fosse ampiamente impreparato. 
La milanistità richiamata recentemente da Capello non vale un tubo.
Certi grandi ex calciatori sono inadeguati come tecnici. Qui c'è da dare una serie di pedate a Mira e Fas.


----------



## Pivellino (25 Dicembre 2017)

Gattuso è vittima della situazione.
Mi dispiace per lui ma un 2/3 anni di primavera e poi una squadra di B sarebbe stata la cosa giusta per lui.
Mi dispiace.


----------



## Aron (25 Dicembre 2017)

Cizzu ha scritto:


> Tatticamente si sapeva che fosse ampiamente impreparato.
> La milanistità richiamata recentemente da Capello non vale un tubo.
> Certi grandi ex calciatori sono inadeguati come tecnici. Qui c'è da dare una serie di pedate a Mira e Fas.



Capello invoca la milanistità per il senso di appartenenza e di amore verso il Milan. 

Gattuso è impreparato senza dubbio, ma quelli che servono sono altri: Maldini, Albertini, Boban...Gente di questo tipo.
Eventualmente anche un allenatore milanista che abbia un po' d'esperienza come Donadoni, che di sicuro godrebbe della fiducia e della protezione della società, ingrediente *fondamentale* per far capire ai giocatori che ci sia compattezza e visione d'insieme tra proprietà, società e allenatore.

In una fase di crisi di Sacchi al suo primo anno, Berlusconi indicò Arrigo e disse ai giocatori nello spogliatoio: "Guardate che lui resta qui anche l'anno prossimo. Voi non lo so."


----------



## Zenos (25 Dicembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Capello invoca la milanistità per il senso di appartenenza e di amore verso il Milan.
> 
> Gattuso è impreparato senza dubbio, ma quelli che servono sono altri: Maldini, Albertini, Boban...Gente di questo tipo.
> Eventualmente anche un allenatore milanista che abbia un po' d'esperienza come Donadoni, che di sicuro godrebbe della fiducia e della protezione della società, ingrediente *fondamentale* per far capire ai giocatori che ci sia compattezza e visione d'insieme tra proprietà, società e allenatore.
> ...



Cosa ci trovate in Donadoni no l ho mai capito... allenatore giusto per una provinciale,ed anche in squadre di basso calibro ha fatto certe figuracce.
Non basta essere milanisti nel DNA, altrimenti Pippo e Gennaro avrebbero vinto già una CL.


----------



## LukeLike (30 Dicembre 2017)

Da uno che sa cos'è il Milan non posso accettare che sul risultato di 1-1 chieda al proprio portiere di perdere tempo...


----------



## Clarenzio (30 Dicembre 2017)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Da uno che sa cos'è il Milan non posso accettare che sul risultato di 1-1 chieda al proprio portiere di perdere tempo...



Erano sfiniti, dai. Hai visto come è uscito Kessie dal campo? Non l'avevo mai visto così cotto prima d'ora.
1 punto a Firenze dopo 120 minuti di Derby infrasettimanale è un punto guadagnato, non 2 persi.


----------



## Zenos (30 Dicembre 2017)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Da uno che sa cos'è il Milan non posso accettare che sul risultato di 1-1 chieda al proprio portiere di perdere tempo...



.


----------



## Albijol (30 Dicembre 2017)

Puntiamo sulle coppe che è meglio


----------



## Pivellino (30 Dicembre 2017)

Caro Gennaro, per adesso pure te mi sembri in cerca di punti fermi, che ci hai capito ben poco.
Magari fra due o tre partite la scusa della stanchezza e della preparazione sbagliata finisce...


----------



## Aron (6 Gennaio 2018)

Bene così, Rino! Contento per te!


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Gennaio 2018)

Bravo Rino , hai dato semplicità e normalità ad una squadra devastata da Montella e dal vegano.


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Bravo Rino , hai dato semplicità e normalità ad una squadra devastata da Montella e dal vedano.



.


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Gennaio 2018)

Bene, soprattutto fisicamente abbiamo svoltato se Dio vuole

Oh però Rino se vuoi recuperare Silva magari non farlo scaldare 45' a vuoto e Kessie levalo prima che esali l'ultimo respiro, grazie.


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Gennaio 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Bene, soprattutto fisicamente abbiamo svoltato se Dio vuole
> 
> Oh però Rino se vuoi recuperare Silva magari non farlo scaldare 45' a vuoto e Kessie levalo prima che esali l'ultimo respiro, grazie.



Al 65' eravamo spaccati. Ci deve lavorare durante la pausa.


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Gennaio 2018)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Al 65' eravamo spaccati. Ci deve lavorare durante la pausa.



Arriva nel momento giusto, speriamo bene


----------



## Gas (28 Gennaio 2018)

Per me Gennaro sta facendo benissimo, non bene, benissimo.
Io vedo un'altra squadra rispetto alla gestione precedente.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Gennaio 2018)

Grazie Rino per averci restituito la dignità


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Gennaio 2018)

Ci ha dato due cose che il genio del possesso non ha mai calcolato: corsa e semplicità


----------



## Mr. Canà (28 Gennaio 2018)

Impossibile non amarlo.


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Gennaio 2018)

Avanti con Rino, ci ha restituito il nostro Milan


----------



## DrHouse (28 Gennaio 2018)

Vediamo le prossime 3.
Spero davvero nel bottino pieno.
Udinese e Spal da mangiare. Anche la Samp deve essere superata, poche storie.
Se ci riporta in alto, Rino promosso.
Ha cambiato il Milan


----------



## rot-schwarz (28 Gennaio 2018)

ha dato grinta, il milan combatte ogni contrasto, tutti si aiutano a vicenda, cosi' mi piace, non siamo perfetti non siamo forse grandi, ma con questo atteggiamento possiamo arrivare un po piu' in alto


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Gennaio 2018)

Grazie ringhio, prima di tutto pur aver dimostrato che bastava poco per far girare almeno decentemente questa squadra

Ora avanti!!


----------



## 7vinte (28 Gennaio 2018)

se quest'uomo ci fa arrivare in champions,con il campionato o con l' EL, gli faccio una statua con le mie mani


----------



## BossKilla7 (28 Gennaio 2018)

Un abisso tra lui e il rammollito


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Gennaio 2018)

Forza Rino!!!


----------



## Milanista (28 Gennaio 2018)

La differenza tra un uomo e un'ameba.


----------



## admin (28 Gennaio 2018)




----------



## Tifo'o (28 Gennaio 2018)

Lo hanno messo troppo tardi, andava cacciato quell'altro asino dopo la Lazio dell'andata o comunque nelle pausa di ottobre. Adesso, secondo me, avremmo avuto qualche chance di vedere il quarto posto.

Purtroppo è andata cosi quest'anno.


----------



## 7vinte (28 Gennaio 2018)

qui sul forum invocavamo l'esonero di montella da diverse giornate prima dell'avvento di esso. Ci avessero ascoltato ora sarebbe tutto diverso...


----------



## admin (28 Gennaio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Lo hanno messo troppo tardi, andava cacciato quell'altro asino dopo la Lazio dell'andata o comunque nelle pausa di ottobre. Adesso, secondo me, avremmo avuto qualche chance di vedere il quarto posto.
> 
> Purtroppo è andata cosi quest'anno.



.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Gennaio 2018)

L'ultima mezz'ora non mi è piaciuta per nulla; abbiamo gestito male alcune fasi di gioco importanti: pasticcioni una volta recuperata palla, con conseguenti sanguinose cessioni del possesso e, a volte, imprecisi nel portare il pressing, prestando il fianco alla Lazio. 
Sui minuti finali ho poco da rimproverare, perché c'era da soffrire con la Lazio sotto e abbiamo sofferto bene.
Nei primi sessanta minuti, invece, il miglior Milan della stagione e per questo non possiamo non dare il merito a Gattuso. 
Insomma, nonostante i limiti della squadra, va ringraziato il mister perché ha riportato gamba, un minimo di ordine tattico e voglia in una squadra letteralmente devastata, da un punto di vista mentale, dalla sciagurata gestione Montella. 
Il massimo che riusciremo a fare, probabilmente, sarà un ottavo di EL e la qualificazione in EL in campionato, ma Gattuso avrà avuto il merito di aver portato coesione in questa rosa; il che servirà moltissimo per il prossimo tecnico.


----------



## VonVittel (28 Gennaio 2018)

Ha appena guadagnato al 100% la riconferma con la sua risposta alla D'Amico: lei ovviamente parla del gol di Cutrone, lui risponde e poi prima le domanda se ha fatto il regalo di compleanno a Buffon, poi le chiede di dargli un bacio con la lingua da parte sua. 
Eroe


----------



## Ermenegildo (28 Gennaio 2018)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Ha appena guadagnato al 100% la riconferma con la sua risposta alla D'Amico: lei ovviamente parla del gol di Cutrone, lui risponde e poi prima le domanda se ha fatto il regalo di compleanno a Buffon, poi le chiede di dargli un bacio con la lingua da parte sua.
> Eroe



Mi ha fatto morire. un contropiede straordinario. La buona donna, esaltatissima per il mani di Cutrone nominato almeno venti volte nei precedenti cinque minuti di trasmissione, si è zittita e non sapeva più come gestirla. Rino for president. Ps: la “cupp’ cu li recchie”chi se la ricorda?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Gennaio 2018)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Ha appena guadagnato al 100% la riconferma con la sua risposta alla D'Amico: lei ovviamente parla del gol di Cutrone, lui risponde e poi prima le domanda se ha fatto il regalo di compleanno a Buffon, poi le chiede di dargli un bacio con la lingua da parte sua.
> Eroe



Dovete trovare il video appena esce


----------



## Mr. Canà (28 Gennaio 2018)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Ha appena guadagnato al 100% la riconferma con la sua risposta alla D'Amico: lei ovviamente parla del gol di Cutrone, lui risponde e poi prima le domanda se ha fatto il regalo di compleanno a Buffon, poi le chiede di dargli un bacio con la lingua da parte sua.
> Eroe



Esatto, è stato fantastico. Ora ci penseranno due volte a provare a metterlo alle strette nelle interviste. Sta togliendosi sassolini dalle scarpe, grazie anche ai risultati che stanno arrivando. Per dire che meriti la conferma forse è ancora presto, però senza dubbio non ha nulla da spartire con gli altri ex che si sono seduti sulla nostra panchina.


----------



## Aron (28 Gennaio 2018)

Sono molto contento per Gattuso, che è entrato in un momento delicatissimo e ha vissuto un esordio tremendo per qualsiasi allenatore. 

Non so quanti l'abbiano segnalato o rimarcato, ma ci tengo a dire che Gattuso è entrato nello spogliatoio in modo totalmente diverso da come hanno fatto Seedorf, Inzaghi, Mihajlovic, Brocchi e Montella, i quali sono arrivati in prima squadra nelle modalità di chi aveva tra le mani "l'occasione d'oro" da sfruttare a tutti i costi.

A Gattuso dell'occasione d'oro non gliene frega niente. 
Non ha pensato neanche per un secondo di porre sé stesso davanti alla squadra o di ergersi su un piedistallo.
Lui è arrivato in prima squadra unicamente con l'obiettivo di riportare unità, senso di appartenza e spirito milanista nello spogliatoio. Nulla di più, nulla di meno.


----------



## Black (29 Gennaio 2018)

se il Milan si sta risollevando, la maggior parte del merito va all'allenatore. Siamo tutti felici che stiamo risalendo la classifica. Ma quando penso che in panchina c'è un grande uomo e grande ex-rossonero come Rino sono ancora più super-stra-felicissimo!
Grande Rino, continua così!


----------



## Corpsegrinder (1 Febbraio 2018)

Oggi è stato sfortunatissimo, stava facendo il delitto perfetto.


----------



## emamilan99 (1 Febbraio 2018)

Rino renditi conto che suso e kessie sono morti.
Abbiamo 7 partite in 24 giorni.
Non abbiamo sostituti di questi giocatorui ed è impensabile far giocare loro tutte le partite a meno che non si voglia perdere..

Unica soluzione il cambio di modulo come puo essere un 442 con Chalanoglu e Bonaventura larghi e a centrocampo 2 tra Biglia,Loca e Monto


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Febbraio 2018)

Inspiegabile e ingiustificabile la scelta Kalinic.


----------



## Clarenzio (4 Febbraio 2018)

La scelta di Borini per Calha ci ha condannato.
Secondo grave errore dovuto alla paura dopo Benevento.
Con l'ingresso di Borini abbiamo perso peso a centrocampo e pericolosità in avanti, decisione senza senso.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (4 Febbraio 2018)

Partita preparata benissimo, nel primo tempo gli avversari la palla non l'hanno vista. Poi non è colpa sua se hanno comprato Andrè Silvagram e Kalinic quando con quei soldi si poteva comprare Aubameyang.


----------



## Zenos (4 Febbraio 2018)

Un allenatore che difende un pareggio non può allenare il Milan. A Giugno un grosso abbraccio a Ringhio ma serve un top.


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Febbraio 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> La scelta di Borini per Calha ci ha condannato.
> Secondo grave errore dovuto alla paura dopo Benevento.
> Con l'ingresso di Borini abbiamo perso peso a centrocampo e pericolosità in avanti, decisione senza senso.



Ormai la partita era andata, non ci credevano più. Va bene il pareggio.



Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Partita preparata benissimo, nel primo tempo gli avversari la palla non l'hanno vista. Poi non è colpa sua se hanno comprato Andrè Silvagram e Kalinic quando con quei soldi si poteva comprare Aubameyang.



Però devi mettere comunque il migliore dei tre (cioè Cutrone). Non possiamo buttare la stagione per provare Silva.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Febbraio 2018)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ormai la partita era andata, non ci credevano più. Va bene il pareggio.
> 
> 
> 
> Però devi mettere comunque il migliore dei tre (cioè Cutrone). Non possiamo buttare la stagione per provare Silva.


Addirittura buttare la stagione per Silva... Con silva in campo si stava vincendo, bastava mettere Cutrone in vece del cessazzo croato ed eravamo a posto. 
Con Kalinic sul terreno di gioco non riusciamo mai a vincerne una ormai. O si perde o si pareggia.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (4 Febbraio 2018)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ormai la partita era andata, non ci credevano più. Va bene il pareggio.
> 
> 
> 
> Però devi mettere comunque il migliore dei tre (cioè Cutrone). Non possiamo buttare la stagione per provare Silva.



Anch'io avrei messo Cutrone, però ripeto, qui sento dire: e Kalinic non doveva entrare, e l'ingresso di Borini è senza senso, e Andrè Silva non doveva giocare...in attacco questi sono.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Febbraio 2018)

A me non è dispiaciuta la gestione della partita, dopo l'espulsione c'era aria di 3-1 e invece abbiamo portata a casa il punto cercando anche di attaccare ogni tanto.

Cutrone doveva entrare, questo sì.


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Febbraio 2018)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Anch'io avrei messo Cutrone, però ripeto, qui sento dire: e Kalinic non doveva entrare, e l'ingresso di Borini è senza senso, e Andrè Silva non doveva giocare...in attacco questi sono.



Ma infatti le critiche a Gattuso sono ingenerose, la partita era difficile e tutto sommato anche in 10 non ci hanno messo sotto.

Però da adesso a Maggio deve giocare Cutrone e gli altri entrano dopo.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (4 Febbraio 2018)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti le critiche a Gattuso sono ingenerose, la partita era difficile e tutto sommato anche in 10 non ci hanno messo sotto.
> 
> Però da adesso a Maggio deve giocare Cutrone e gli altri entrano dopo.



Assolutamente, anche per me Cutrone dovrebbe essere il titolare fisso.


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Febbraio 2018)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Assolutamente, anche per me Cutrone dovrebbe essere il titolare fisso.



E a me Kalinic piace, però è fuori fase al momento.


----------



## Love (4 Febbraio 2018)

pareggiare a udine è cosa buona certo però rallenta la nostra rincorsa,questo si....il lavoro di rino al momento è ottimo...ha rimesso in piedi alcuni giocatori che con montella erano fantasmi...


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Febbraio 2018)

Malissimo rinunciare a Cutrone e buttare dentro Kalinic
Ero sicuro che non avremmo mai vinto quando ho visto quel cambio 

Su Calabria invece non lo reputo errore suo. Se si dovessero sostituire sempre e solo i giocatori ammoniti ci sarebbero solamente cambi obbligati e tutti troppo presto e fatti solo per paura. Inoltre con le assenze di Conti e RR non abbiamo praticamente più terzini, eccetto Antonelli fuori condizione che ci aveva fatto subire gol contro la Lazio


----------



## Jaqen (5 Febbraio 2018)

Ci stava Andre Silva titolare. Eravamo in vantaggio. E' il continuo utilizzo di Kalinic che non ha senso a livello proprio di calcio. In qualche modo la società spera che la metti dentro per poter giustificare il suo folle acquisto ma proprio non ce la fa. A meno di un regalo dalla Cina (perché per meno di 25 milioni non lo venderemo mai), Kalinic starà al Milan quasi fino alla fine del contratto.


----------



## Arsozzenal (5 Febbraio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Malissimo rinunciare a Cutrone e buttare dentro Kalinic
> Ero sicuro che non avremmo mai vinto quando ho visto quel cambio
> 
> Su Calabria invece non lo reputo errore suo. Se si dovessero sostituire sempre e solo i giocatori ammoniti ci sarebbero solamente cambi obbligati e tutti troppo presto e fatti solo per paura. Inoltre con le assenze di Conti e RR non abbiamo praticamente più terzini, eccetto Antonelli fuori condizione che ci aveva fatto subire gol contro la Lazio



Con cutrone al posto di kalinic pensi avremmo avuto più possibilitá di vincerla?
Di perderla sicuramente


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Febbraio 2018)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Con cutrone al posto di kalinic pensi avremmo avuto più possibilitá di vincerla?
> Di perderla sicuramente



hai scritto una cosa senza senso, ma l'importante è che lo abbia per te


----------



## Arsozzenal (5 Febbraio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> hai scritto una cosa senza senso, ma l'importante è che lo abbia per te



Hai detto che vedendo l’ingresso di kalinic hai capito che non avremmo vinto.
Sull’1 a 1, in inferiorità numerica e in netta difficoltà dovuta anche alle fatiche di coppa, secondo te avrebbe avuto più senso inserire cutrone al posto di kalinic?
Con che fine?pensi che cutrone avrebbe potuto girare la partita a nostro favore?


----------



## Ruuddil23 (5 Febbraio 2018)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Hai detto che vedendo l’ingresso di kalinic hai capito che non avremmo vinto.
> Sull’1 a 1, in inferiorità numerica e in netta difficoltà dovuta anche alle fatiche di coppa, secondo te avrebbe avuto più senso inserire cutrone al posto di kalinic?
> Con che fine?pensi che cutrone avrebbe potuto girare la partita a nostro favore?



In realtà Kalinic è entrato sullo 0-1 in inferiorità numerica, quindi aveva ancora meno senso mettere Cutrone per attaccare. E' talmente evidente che Kalinic non c'entra nulla col pareggio di ieri che non ha nemmeno senso discuterne


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Febbraio 2018)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Hai detto che vedendo l’ingresso di kalinic hai capito che non avremmo vinto.
> Sull’1 a 1, in inferiorità numerica e in netta difficoltà dovuta anche alle fatiche di coppa, secondo te avrebbe avuto più senso inserire cutrone al posto di kalinic?
> Con che fine?pensi che cutrone avrebbe potuto girare la partita a nostro favore?



se non sai nemmeno che Kalinic è entrato quando stavamo ancora vincendo...


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Febbraio 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> In realtà Kalinic è entrato sullo 0-1 in inferiorità numerica, quindi aveva ancora meno senso mettere Cutrone per attaccare. E' talmente evidente che Kalinic non c'entra nulla col pareggio di ieri che non ha nemmeno senso discuterne



Kalinic c'entra sempre. Se non si vince è colpa sua. 
E di Mirabelli ovviamente.

Che poi a dirla tutta ieri Kalinic si è anche procurato una bella occasione di testa per niente facile proprio all'ultimo minuto...


----------



## Pivellino (5 Febbraio 2018)

Bravo Rino hai messo in campo la tua grinta e l'hai trasmessa ai giocatori, sistemato anche la fase difensiva.
Tuttavia resta il problema sterilità in attacco ma credo sia un problema anche di interpreti.


----------



## Arsozzenal (5 Febbraio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> se non sai nemmeno che Kalinic è entrato quando stavamo ancora vincendo...



Pardon ero convinto fosse entrato dopo il pareggio.

Non capisco comunque dove sia l’errore di Gattuso.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Febbraio 2018)

Voglio bene a Gattuso e sta dimostrando, nonostante l'handicap iniziale, di fare molto bene. Probabilmente se avessero cacciato il babbeo di Siviglia molto prima, Gattuso ora sarebbe più in alto.

Tuttavia rimane una promessa ed onestamente non possiamo rischiare di buttare anche la prossima stagione. E' un rischio troppo elevato. Se Gattuso riuscisse nel miracolo di centrare almeno la finale di EL, allora solo in quel caso, meriterebbe di rimanere. 

Ma se il Milan vuole dare un taglio e smettere con le stagioni mediocri, deve puntare da un allenatore importante. Ed l'unico secondo me adatto a ricostruire è Antonio Conte.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (15 Febbraio 2018)

Complimenti per non aver sottovalutato l'avversario. 

Giocavamo comunque contro una squadra che gioca tutti gli anni in Europa, e un anno fa aveva fatto la Champions. Se sottovaluti squadre del genere finisce male.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Febbraio 2018)

Squadra davvero molto organizzata e psicologicamente sul pezzo. Qui c'è inevitabilmente la mano dell'allenatore. Bravo, di certo non è un dilettante come si poteva pensare.

E lo dico prima di qualche scivolone che sicuramente prima o poi arriverà.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (16 Febbraio 2018)

Ha avuto ragione nel mettere tutti i titolari perché voleva chiuderla già all'andata per fare turn over al ritorno, quando il calendario in campionato sarà più difficile. Era sbagliato far ruotare gli uomini già adesso, bravo.


----------



## Jaqen (16 Febbraio 2018)

Bravo, con questa partita ha guadagnato un "turno di riposo". Bravo


----------



## Heaven (18 Febbraio 2018)

Sta in trance agonistica più dei giocatori


----------



## 7vinte (18 Febbraio 2018)

Grandeeee


----------



## Marilson (18 Febbraio 2018)

lavoro di una qualita' incredibile, ha ribaltato una squadra


----------



## BossKilla7 (18 Febbraio 2018)

lo prevedo incazzatissimo per il risultato


----------



## alcyppa (18 Febbraio 2018)

Quando ha aizzato il pubblico stavo quasi per urlare anche io 

Grande, mi ha ridato la cara vecchia voglia spasmodica di guardare il Milan.
Di quelle che appena finisce una partita parte subito la conta dei giorni per quella successiva.


----------



## 7vinte (18 Febbraio 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Quando ha aizzato il pubblico stavo quasi per urlare anche io
> 
> Grande, mi ha ridato la cara vecchia voglia spasmodica di guardare il Milan.



Io ho urlato


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Febbraio 2018)




----------



## IDRIVE (18 Febbraio 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Quando ha aizzato il pubblico stavo quasi per urlare anche io
> 
> Grande, mi ha ridato la cara vecchia voglia spasmodica di guardare il Milan.
> Di quelle che appena finisce una partita parte subito la conta dei giorni per quella successiva.


Idem per me.
Mi raccomando, a tutti gli scienziati, tifosi milanisti compresi... continuiamo ad accostare nomi alla panchina del Milan fino al termine della stagione, eh... anche dopo una partita così (su un gruppo di Facebook c'era un sondaggio sul successore di Rino e tra questi c'era anche Giampaolo... senza parole)


----------



## Mr. Canà (18 Febbraio 2018)

Gennaro Gattuso, allenatore del Milan. Spero per molto tempo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Febbraio 2018)

Ci voleva poco a dare un gioco dignitoso a questa squadra, grande Rino


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Febbraio 2018)

Chapeau.


----------



## admin (18 Febbraio 2018)

Che grande Rino.

Ma non avevo dubbi...


----------



## sballotello (18 Febbraio 2018)

Prendiamogli un paio di top player per il prossimo anno piuttosto


----------



## 7vinte (18 Febbraio 2018)

Non è miracolo di Rino. È stato un disastro di Montella


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Febbraio 2018)

Partita perfetta, giù il cappello, non ne vedevo una preparata così bene dagli scontri con la Juve della scorsa stagione

Unico minuscolo appunto: bisogna fare qualcosa per chiuderle


----------



## fra29 (18 Febbraio 2018)

Mi sta mettendo in seria difficoltà.. come empatia e carico emotiva può essere il nostro cholo.. speriamo cresca anche tatticamente per non incappare più in errori tattici come Udine e Benevento.. ma magari con uno staff di livello si può ovviare anche a questo.. Quanti dubbi per il futuro.. ma per ora grande Rino..


----------



## Pitermilanista (18 Febbraio 2018)

Destinato a entrare nella storia del club sulla scia dei Viani, Rocco, Liedholm, Sacchi, Capello e Ancelotti, se supportato decentemente dalla dirigenza e sperabilmente da una proprietà più solida di questa. Ne ha le stimmate, poco da fare.
Deve diventare il nostro baluardo, la nostra àncora, il nostro caposaldo, come Simeone lo è da anni nell'Atletico. 

Chi sogna altro (gobbi squalificati, magari), si faccia curare, perché di calcio capisce poco o nulla.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Febbraio 2018)

Oggi la perfezione. Atletica, mentale e tattica. Con un attaccante top là davanti sarebbe finita 4-0, come molte altre delle recenti partite.

Quando vedi tutto l'ingranaggio girare così perfettamente, in tutti i reparti, non si può parlare di caso fortuito o situazione temporanea: c'è veramente qualcosa di concreto offerto dall'allenatore.


----------



## SmokingBianco (19 Febbraio 2018)

Troppa euforia, siamo contati. Vediamo quando le cose non gireranno a dovere come girerà la squadra e di conseguenza l'allenatore


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Febbraio 2018)

Rino uno di noi!!!!


----------



## Djici (19 Febbraio 2018)

Non ci avrei mai creduto (sia perche non ero convinto da lui che dai giocatori offensivi) ma sta facendo un lavoro incredibile.
Ho sicuramente sbagliato su entrambi. 
La condizione fisica e proprio anni luce rispetto a quella di settembre dove i giocatori non si reggevano in piedi


----------



## Black (19 Febbraio 2018)

grande Rino. Continua a stupire. Sono felicissimo che sia stato lui a risollevarci dalla melma


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non ci avrei mai creduto (sia perche non ero convinto da lui che dai giocatori offensivi) ma sta facendo un lavoro incredibile.
> Ho sicuramente sbagliato su entrambi.
> La condizione fisica e proprio anni luce rispetto a quella di settembre dove i giocatori non si reggevano in piedi


 visto che ha non erano cosi lenti e statici


----------



## Pivellino (19 Febbraio 2018)

Caro Rino, ho avuto il terrore che tu naufragassi e pure il sospetto.
Hai un carattere pazzesco e ieri ho visto anche le idee, e mi sono piaciute.
Grazie.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Avanti a testa bassa Rino, ma adesso siamo tutti uniti..finalmente si vede una squadra!


----------



## Milo (19 Febbraio 2018)

Devo ricredermi anch'io e ammettere che avevo sul suo conto, al di là di come finirà la stagione, ha ricreato il DNA del Milan, ieri ero allo stadio, dopo un paio di anni, ho visto una squadra consapevole delle proprie capacità e la volontà di dominare la partita, cosa riuscita all'80/90% della partita, pure Giampaolo si è arreso dicendo che siamo stati nettamente superiori.

Ha recuperato in pieno giocatori come Biglia, Chala, ha lanciato alla grande Cutrone e Bonucci non fà più disastri, se mi recupera anche Silva che tra l'altro ieri mi è piaciuto moltissimo, per me è da confermare.

Unica cosa, lascia stare il Croato, fai giocare a turni quei due ragazzi a turni che si stanno adattando alla grande.

Bravo, Bravo, Bravo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Febbraio 2018)

In questo momento ha una media di 1.5 punti a partita, che, spalmata su 38 giornate, equivarrebbe a 76 punti finali.


----------



## PM3 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> In questo momento ha una media di 1.5 punti a partita, che, spalmata su 38 giornate, equivarrebbe a 76 punti finali.



Scusa, ma sono 11 partite con 6 vittorie, 3 pareggi e 2 sconfitte... Come fa a venire 1,5? 
Il giusto risultato è 1,91 punti a partita.
SE consideriamo anche le partite di coppa e Uefa il bilancio migliora se pur di poco...


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Milo ha scritto:


> Devo ricredermi anch'io e ammettere che avevo sul suo conto, al di là di come finirà la stagione, ha ricreato il DNA del Milan, *ieri ero allo stadio, dopo un paio di anni, ho visto una squadra consapevole delle proprie capacità e la volontà di dominare la partita, cosa riuscita all'80/90% della partita*, pure Giampaolo si è arreso dicendo che siamo stati nettamente superiori.
> 
> Ha recuperato in pieno giocatori come Biglia, Chala, ha lanciato alla grande Cutrone e Bonucci non fà più disastri, se mi recupera anche Silva che tra l'altro ieri mi è piaciuto moltissimo, per me è da confermare.
> 
> ...



La consapevolezza può noascere solo dalla sicurezza della propria forza..e questa non è da tutti saperla trasmettere..e soprattutto viene quando fai le cose e ti riescono..

Inutile dire che Montella quest'anno invece ha fatto di tutto per minare ogni certezza del gruppo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Febbraio 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Scusa, ma sono 11 partite con 6 vittorie, 3 pareggi e 2 sconfitte... Come fa a venire 1,5?
> Il giusto risultato è 1,91 punti a partita.
> SE consideriamo anche le partite di coppa e Uefa il bilancio migliora se pur di poco...


Su 33 punti disponibili (11 partite giocate) ne ha ottenuti 21 (6 vittorie e 3 pareggi), con una media quindi di 1.57, per la precisione. 
Ho voluto fare la media soltanto del campionato, per giocare ad immaginare dove sarebbe potuto arrivare un Milan guidato da Gattuso sin dalla prima giornata di campionato.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (19 Febbraio 2018)

Cerchiamo di continuare su questa strada, Gattuso ha toccato i tasti giusti e la squadra ha avuto una presa di coscienza sorprendente. Gattuso è un guerriero, ma riuscire a trasmettere il senso di appartenenza e la sua determinazione non era affatto scontato!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (19 Febbraio 2018)

Oggi, riguardando su Sportmediaset le immagini della partita di ieri sera mi sono venuti i brividi! è un grande!! Mi sta gasando ed emozionando come solo i grandi campioni sanno fare!!


----------



## tonilovin93 (19 Febbraio 2018)

E se fosse il nostro Cholo?


----------



## Smarx10 (19 Febbraio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Su 33 punti disponibili (11 partite giocate) ne ha ottenuti 21 (6 vittorie e 3 pareggi), con una media quindi di 1.57, per la precisione.
> Ho voluto fare la media soltanto del campionato, per giocare ad immaginare dove sarebbe potuto arrivare un Milan guidato da Gattuso sin dalla prima giornata di campionato.



Scusa ma 21 diviso 11 fa 1,90. Avessimo tenuto questa media per tutta la stagione saremmo a 48 punti circa.. In piena zona champions


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Febbraio 2018)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Scusa ma 21 diviso 11 fa 1,90. Avessimo tenuto questa media per tutta la stagione saremmo a 48 punti circa.. In piena zona champions


Sì, errore mio


----------



## PM3 (19 Febbraio 2018)

.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Febbraio 2018)

Un altro pregio di Gattuso è quello di essere un eroe nazionale calcisticamente parlando. Avete notato come anche l'atteggiamento dei media sia cambiato nei nostri confronti da quando c'è lui sulla nostra panchina? Gattuso non lo puoi insultare, perché è l'eroe di Berlino 2006 e perché, col club, ha vinto due Champions League, roba che fior fior di club non hanno vinto in tutta la loro storia.


----------



## admin (25 Febbraio 2018)

Rino


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Febbraio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Rino



Lo sapevo che sarebbe diventato allenatore del Milan.. a questo punto credo proprio che rimarrà anche il prossimo anno


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Febbraio 2018)

Sto male.


----------



## Mr. Canà (25 Febbraio 2018)

Rino!


----------



## Mr. Canà (25 Febbraio 2018)

Cos'altro deve fare quest'uomo per convincere i più scettici qui sul forum?


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Febbraio 2018)

Tanta roba, più che altro oggi tante prestazioni individuali così così ma squadra messa giù bene, vittoria di Gattuso 

Giù il cappello, non ci avrei scommesso 2 cent (con quelli ho pagato i sakkettih)


----------



## bmb (25 Febbraio 2018)

Ti amo


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Febbraio 2018)

Cosa vuoi dirgli ? COSA COSA ???

Ti amo Rino


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (25 Febbraio 2018)

Vero Cuore Rossonero


----------



## Jaqen (25 Febbraio 2018)

Penso che Gigio oggi non abbia mai rischiato..


----------



## Serginho (25 Febbraio 2018)

Fenomeno Rino, sempre con te


----------



## Mille e una notte (25 Febbraio 2018)

Battute sia la Lazio che la Roma. E l Inter in coppa Italia, e pareggiato con la Lazio in coppa Italia. Ottavi di Europa league portati a casa. Un mini-trionfo.


----------



## Pitermilanista (25 Febbraio 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Cos'altro deve fare quest'uomo per convincere i più scettici qui sul forum?



Semplicemente mettersi una parrucca sul capoccione, riempirsi di doping, vendere partite, combattere il Milan e i Milanisti per due decadi. Ecco, poi potrà diventare l'oggetto del desiderio dei milanisti new age.


----------



## patriots88 (25 Febbraio 2018)

Rinnovategli il contratto.
stà facendo un lavoro enorme e il gruppo è totalmente con lui.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Febbraio 2018)

Si però ora ci sono altre partite di vitale importanza, quindi sempre concentratissimi ragà.


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Febbraio 2018)

Sta facendo un lavoro *pazzesco*.


----------



## walter 22 (25 Febbraio 2018)

Gattuso ti voglio bene


----------



## __king george__ (25 Febbraio 2018)

alzo le mani...avevo detto prima della samp che le prossime 3 avrebbero detto molto e molto hanno detto (quantomeno le prime 2)...a questo punto inizio a credere davvero che Gattuso possa essere l'allenatore giusto per noi

i giudizi finali si fanno a maggio ma di certo la strada è quella giusta (per noi e per lui)


----------



## Hellscream (25 Febbraio 2018)




----------



## alcyppa (25 Febbraio 2018)

Vediamo tra 15 giorni quale sarà il borsino di uno dei periodi più tosti della stagione ma a questo punto difficile pensare di non confermarlo.

È comunque una grossa scommessa ed io il prossimo anno avrei evitato ma si sta meritando fiducia sul campo, quindi diamogliela.

Ma diamogli anche una squadra coi contromaroni però, completa, con giocatori di spessore in tutti i reparti ed una panchina degna (e con alternative tattiche).


----------



## Black (25 Febbraio 2018)

non ho più parole.... grande Rino!! siamo passati dall'essere una squadra che soffriva con chiunque ad una che va all'Olimpico e vince in scioltezza


----------



## jacky (25 Febbraio 2018)

Ma certa gente che invoca rinnovi a suoi di milioni paga di tasca propria?

Aspettiamo e vediamo... le premesse sono ottime ma la Roma stasera era imbarazzante e per un tempo abbiamo fatto pietà.

Poi al primo tiro palla dentro, è un periodo che ci va bene.

Il rinnovo può arrivare anche a giugno, Gattuso dà priorità a noi, quindi farlo adesso non ha senso.

Questa è una squadra forte, ha Suso, quarto giocatore per media voto dell'anno scorso, il leader difensivo della Juventus, il miglior regista dell'ultimo campionato Biglia. Quindi i risultati devono essere ottimi e continui. Aspettiamo fine anno.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (25 Febbraio 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


>



 è lui.... Ci somiglia pure... Da lontano... Ma ci somiglia.

Rino prende 120 mila euro di stipendio. Ho detto tutto.


----------



## de sica (25 Febbraio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Ma certa gente che invoca rinnovi a suoi di milioni paga di tasca propria?
> 
> Aspettiamo e vediamo... le premesse sono ottime ma la Roma stasera era imbarazzante e per un tempo abbiamo fatto pietà.
> 
> ...



Ma che partita hai visto? Oggi non si può dire nulla ai ragazzi.


----------



## patriots88 (25 Febbraio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Ma certa gente che invoca rinnovi a suoi di milioni paga di tasca propria?
> 
> Aspettiamo e vediamo... le premesse sono ottime ma la Roma stasera era imbarazzante e per un tempo abbiamo fatto pietà.
> 
> Poi al primo tiro palla dentro, è un periodo che ci va bene.


datti al curling dio santo


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Febbraio 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Cos'altro deve fare quest'uomo per convincere i più scettici qui sul forum?



Un bel 5-0 nel derby non guasterebbe


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Febbraio 2018)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ma che partita hai visto? Oggi non si può dire nulla ai ragazzi.



Non rispondete ai troll. Non ne vale la pena in serate così...


----------



## jacky (25 Febbraio 2018)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ma che partita hai visto? Oggi non si può dire nulla ai ragazzi.



Vista la stessa partita di Gattuso.

Lo ha appena detto in conferenza di essere molto arrabbiato per il primo tempo.

Se siamo qui per parlare solo del risultato è un altro discorso. La partita è durata 96' non solo i 2' dei gol.


----------



## jacky (25 Febbraio 2018)

Io oggettivamente ho visto una gara tecnicamente povera, molto simile a quella dell'andata con risultato invertito.

E appena la squadra in difficoltà è andata sotto, ha perso la brocca. Pari pari allo 0-2 del Meazza.

Primo tempo brutto, secondo vinto dalla squadra maggiormente in fiducia.


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Febbraio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Io oggettivamente ho visto una gara tecnicamente povera, molto simile a quella dell'andata con risultato invertito.
> 
> E appena la squadra in difficoltà è andata sotto, ha perso la brocca. *Pari pari allo 0-2 del Meazza.
> 
> Primo tempo brutto, secondo vinto dalla squadra maggiormente in fiducia.*




Davero, davero?


----------



## Cataldinho (25 Febbraio 2018)

Gattusto sta riportando il Milan al Milan


----------



## de sica (25 Febbraio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Io oggettivamente ho visto una gara tecnicamente povera, molto simile a quella dell'andata con risultato invertito.
> 
> E appena la squadra in difficoltà è andata sotto, ha perso la brocca. Pari pari allo 0-2 del Meazza.
> 
> Primo tempo brutto, secondo vinto dalla squadra maggiormente in fiducia.



Non gli abbiamo concesso quasi nulla in 90 minuti, nel primo tempo abbiamo spesso tenuto il pallino del gioco con calha che poteva anche segnare. Nel secondo potevamo anche dilagare, considerato l’errore di borini. Gattuso è normale che non si mostri mai del tutto soddisfatto, perché deve tenerli sulla corda i ragazzi, ma da come hai parlato tu pare che abbiamo vinto sculando su errori altrui


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Febbraio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Ma certa gente che invoca rinnovi a suoi di milioni paga di tasca propria?
> 
> Aspettiamo e vediamo... le premesse sono ottime ma la Roma stasera era imbarazzante e per un tempo abbiamo fatto pietà.
> 
> ...



E niente, non va bene neanche oggi che vinci a Roma dopo 10 anni a prendere sberle da chiunque .


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Febbraio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Io oggettivamente ho visto una gara tecnicamente povera, molto simile a quella dell'andata con risultato invertito.
> 
> E appena la squadra in difficoltà è andata sotto, ha perso la brocca. Pari pari allo 0-2 del Meazza.
> 
> Primo tempo brutto, secondo vinto dalla squadra maggiormente in fiducia.



Va beh dai trolli .


----------



## Djerry (25 Febbraio 2018)

Ma al di là delle singole partite, è il quadro generale che Ringhio ed il suo staff hanno rivoluzionato, perché parla il campo prima ancora dei risultati.

Compattezza ritrovata, spaziature corrette, fase difendente come prioritaria, un pizzico di verticalità, corsa non solo in quantità ma anche in qualità, ed ovviamente poi se i ragazzi sposano il progetto vengono dietro anche la testa, le palle, il cuore e le gambe.

Non sta facendo nulla di rivoluzionario, perché paradossalmente questa rosa presenta sempre dei limiti che non permettono di giocare certi tipi di calcio o di rendere senza il massimo della collaborazione di tutti, tanto più nel 433 che è sempre una coperta corta.
Ma sta facendo in realtà qualcosa di straordinario proprio nel massimizzare le possibilità di ogni singolo in funzione degli altri, trovando quello che il suo predecessore non aveva nemmeno sfiorato: il concetto di squadra, nella massima chimica possibile con questo roster.


----------



## Heaven (25 Febbraio 2018)

Giudicando il lavoro fatto fino al 25/02/18: non so se Conte avrebbe fatto meglio di lui.


----------



## Aron (26 Febbraio 2018)

Sono contentissimo per lui


----------



## alcyppa (26 Febbraio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Lo sapevo che sarebbe diventato allenatore del Milan.. a questo punto credo proprio che rimarrà anche il prossimo anno



Volendo forzatamente dare credito alla società è possibile che lo abbiano scelto per la primavera proprio come cuscinetto nel caso Ridolini si fosse rivelato un inetto (e sappiamo com'è andata...).

Ma in questo caso perchè cambiare tutto e tutti tranne lui e metterci così tanto tempo per decidersi a calciorotarlo fuori da Milanello?
Perchè, maledizione?


----------



## Ruuddil23 (26 Febbraio 2018)

Anche con la Roma ha azzeccato tutto, dalla formazione ai cambi, compresa l'impostazione della partita ovviamente. Chapeau! Dai Rino che se continui così potrei togliere la parte sui risultati dalla mia firma


----------



## Corpsegrinder (26 Febbraio 2018)

Per adesso ha fatto un lavoro strepitoso. 

Complimenti ai difensori di Montella, che dicevano che "tanto l'allenatore non cambia nulla, il Real Madrid ha vinto tutto con Zidane, contano i giocatori, alla fine un allenatore vale un altro".


Kessié con Montella stava diventando il fratellino scemo di Muntari, un pasticcione tutto corsa e ignoranza che non disdegnava di regalare un gol agli avversari. Oggi ha messo le sue palle sudate in testa a Nainggolan.

Romagnoli fino a novembre stava diventando l'erede di Ranocchia, adesso è un signor difensore.

Bonucci prima aveva la media di una vaccata a partita, adesso non sbaglia nulla dalla partita contro la Fiorentina

Cutrone era stato fatto fuori da Montella dopo la sconfitta contro la Lazio, mentre grazie a Gattuso ha fatto 7 gol

Suso spedito in panchina per cinque partite o dirottato come seconda punta da Montella, adesso è tornato ad essere un giocatore fenomenale

Bonaventura rigenerato

Calabria prima era più scarso di De Sciglio, adesso è diventato forte forte in fase offensiva

Ci manca solo che raddrizzi Andrè Silva, e poi possono dare il suo nome al nuovo stadio.


----------



## Sotiris (26 Febbraio 2018)

L'allenatore non conta, il mercato è sbagliato, ....


----------



## pazzomania (26 Febbraio 2018)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Per adesso ha fatto un lavoro strepitoso.
> 
> Complimenti ai difensori di Montella, che dicevano che "tanto l'allenatore non cambia nulla, il Real Madrid ha vinto tutto con Zidane, contano i giocatori, alla fine un allenatore vale un altro".





Sotiris ha scritto:


> L'allenatore non conta, il mercato è sbagliato, ....



Alt... quando si attacca bisogna essere precisi.

Ovviamente non credo attaccassi me personalmente, ma ero uno di quelli.

E lo ribadisco, la penso e sono certo sia ancora cosi.

Ma non ho mai detto che l'allenatore non conti nulla: ho detto che *non deve far danni*. Montella ne ha evidentemente fatti.

Come dico sempre, ho visto decine di giocatori far vincere gli allenatori, ma non ho mai visto un allenatore far vincere i giocatori.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Febbraio 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Alt... quando si attacca bisogna essere precisi.
> 
> Ovviamente non credo attaccassi me personalmente, ma ero uno di quelli.
> 
> ...



Se mi dici che il contributo di 11 é superiore al contributo di uno sono d’accordo.
Se mi dici che un giocatore conta piú dellkallenatore no.

Sono rarissimi i giocatori che da soli ti fanno vincere (Maradona e altri 4-5).

Quando si dice che l’allenatore conta al massimo il 20% dico... perché qualche giocatore sui 25 da solo ne vale di più?

L’allenatore é il ruolo piú importante nell’area tecnica di jna squadra.

Se poi bogliamo dire che avere un allenatore bravo od un altro altrettanto bravo i risultati arrivano comunque...

Se passi da Sacchi a Capello va bene lo sesso, altrettanto peró se passi da Savicevic a Kaká.

Insomma. L’allenatore fa la differenza come pochi giocatori la fanno.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Febbraio 2018)

Io, naturalmente, non so cosa dica ai giocatori di settimana in settimana, ma sono convinto che i suoi trascorsi da calciatore stiano giocando una parte importantissima. 
Quando arriva uno come Gattuso, due volte campione d'Europa col Milan di Ancelotti e campione del mondo con la nazionale italiana, che vuoi dirgli? Devi stare ad ascoltarlo per forza e scommetto che non si sia risparmiato nemmeno nel racconto di aneddoti sulle partite importanti giocate o sugli allenamenti fatti con campioni come Seedorf, Totti, Nesta, Del Piero, Shevchenko o con tecnici di livello come Lippi e Ancelotti; discorsi che su giocatori giovani e di talento come i vari Calhanoglu, Kessiè, Suso, Calabria, Cutrone ecc. devono aver avuto, per forza di cose, il loro effetto.
Si aggiunga, poi, l'innata grinta e professionalità che abbiamo sempre visto da calciatore e la coesione a livello umano, prima ancora che tecnico, può essere parzialmente spiegata. 
Io continuo a credere che Montella non sia un cattivo tecnico tatticamente parlando, ma il lato umano ed esperienziale dev'essere stato evidentemente insufficiente: davvero troppo molle e flemmatico per imprimere grinta ad un gruppo e forse neanche troppo autorevole sul rettangolo di gioco, visti i suoi trascorsi da calciatore buoni ma non eccellenti.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Febbraio 2018)

Ecco il mio stato d'animo di ieri a fine partita sapendo che avevamo questo mister parcheggiato in primavera mentre avevamo affidato la panchina della prima squadra all'alchimista....


----------



## LukeLike (26 Febbraio 2018)

Vada come vada, hai ridato un senso ad una stagione che pensavo finita ad Ottobre. Hai ridato la voglia di guardare le partite, di soffrire e gioire per questa squadra. Hai ridato la speranza e la legittimità di sognare. Per me tanto basta per vederti sulla nostra panchina anche anno prossimo.


----------



## Sotiris (26 Febbraio 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Alt... quando si attacca bisogna essere precisi.
> 
> Ovviamente non credo attaccassi me personalmente, ma ero uno di quelli.
> 
> ...



Non ce l'ho con te, con rispettando parlando non so neanche chi tu sia, altrettanto sono certo tu non sappia chi sono io.

Per me l'allenatore conta il 90% dei risultati. Anche Messi o Cristiano Ronaldo nel Milan di Montella avrebbero fatto fatica e saremmo stati a 4-5 punti dalla retrocessione.
Sono opinioni, il calcio poi, tra le materie, è la più opinabile del pianeta, credo.
un saluto.


----------



## Pivellino (26 Febbraio 2018)

Gennaro, ieri mi hai fatto essere nuovamente orgoglioso di essere milanista. Ed ero molto scettico su di te.
Perdonami.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Febbraio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io, naturalmente, non so cosa dica ai giocatori di settimana in settimana, ma sono convinto che i suoi trascorsi da calciatore stiano giocando una parte importantissima.
> Quando arriva uno come Gattuso, due volte campione d'Europa col Milan di Ancelotti e campione del mondo con la nazionale italiana, che vuoi dirgli? Devi stare ad ascoltarlo per forza e scommetto che non si sia risparmiato nemmeno nel racconto di aneddoti sulle partite importanti giocate o sugli allenamenti fatti con campioni come Seedorf, Totti, Nesta, Del Piero, Shevchenko o con tecnici di livello come Lippi e Ancelotti; discorsi che su giocatori giovani e di talento come i vari Calhanoglu, Kessiè, Suso, Calabria, Cutrone ecc. devono aver avuto, per forza di cose, il loro effetto.
> Si aggiunga, poi, l'innata grinta e professionalità che abbiamo sempre visto da calciatore e la coesione a livello umano, prima ancora che tecnico, può essere parzialmente spiegata.
> Io continuo a credere che Montella non sia un cattivo tecnico tatticamente parlando, ma il lato umano ed esperienziale dev'essere stato evidentemente insufficiente: davvero troppo molle e flemmatico per imprimere grinta ad un gruppo e forse neanche troppo autorevole sul rettangolo di gioco, visti i suoi trascorsi da calciatore buoni ma non eccellenti.



Gattuso è fuori categoria come persona, un alieno nel mondo del calcio.

Io lo ricordo anche ai tempi di Pisa in B e le sue conferenze erano incredibili, ne ricordo una dopo la partita col Frosinone che descrive bene di che pasta di persona parliamo.

E' un leader vero.


----------



## DrHouse (26 Febbraio 2018)

alcune considerazioni sparse:

- tatticamente è irreprensibile ad oggi. parla sempre di movimenti di squadra, di marcature, di reparti. 
- finalmente un allenatore che, seppure dovendo fare accorgimenti in base all'avversario, ha deciso che il Milan deve giocare per vincere e comandare. Anche contro Arsenal e Juve, vedrete.
- la preparazione atletica rifatta a dicembre, ci ha fatto perdere punti sanguinosi a fine girone d'andata (almeno 8 tra Benevento, Verona, Atalanta e Fiorentina). Quindi anche facendo un ritorno strabiliante, a livello di punti saremmo stati lì. però, garantisco, questo lavoro ci sarà importante per l'Europa League. Certo, bisogna buttar fuori i Gunners.
- secondo me rivitalizzerà ancora Rodriguez, Silva e anche Locatelli (non appena lo avrà trasformato da play a centrocampista completo).


----------



## Corpsegrinder (26 Febbraio 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Alt... quando si attacca bisogna essere precisi.
> 
> Ovviamente non credo attaccassi me personalmente, ma ero uno di quelli.
> 
> ...



Onestamente non ricordo il nome dell'utente, ricordo solo il riferimento al Real di Zidane, che a me onestamente sembrava e continua a sembrare assolutamente insensato.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Febbraio 2018)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Onestamente non ricordo il nome dell'utente, ricordo solo il riferimento al Real di Zidane, che a me onestamente sembrava e continua a sembrare assolutamente insensato.



Ero io  avevo detto che magari Gattuso facesse la fine di Zidane. beh sappiamo cosa intendo. Poi chiaro uno ha vinto 2 Cl ed una liga. L'altro ancora nulla.

Ma ad oggi Gattuso sta facendo un lavoro pazzesco. Speriamo che non faccia la fine di Stramaccioni


----------



## Mr. Canà (28 Febbraio 2018)

Ad ogni partita sta prendendo a pesci in faccia chi lo tacciava di essere solo grinta. Sta invece stupendo un po' tutti con la sua preparazione tattica. 

Manca ancora qualche cosa lì davanti, ma un po' il materiale è quello che è, un po' è sempre stato il limite delle sue squadre. Comunque sono fiducioso, con qualche ritocco e alternativa tattica sugli esterni e lì davanti (dove se non la mette il nostro ex primavera, non la mette nessuno), possiamo davvero dire la nostra.


----------



## Andrea89 (28 Febbraio 2018)

Grande Ringhio.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Marzo 2018)

Sta facendo cose impensabili visto come ha raccolto la squadra e visto il suo passato in squadre di terza fascia.

Complimenti davvero, spero rimanga. Di sicuro sono influenzato dal bene che gli vogio, ma ero arrivato al punto di pensare di non guardare più tutte le partite da quanto era una sofferenza fine a se stessa. Ora è tornata la voglia di lottare


----------



## Aron (1 Marzo 2018)

Meno male che era solo un motivatore


----------



## Kayl (1 Marzo 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Meno male che era solo un motivatore



Speriamo che gli avversari continuino a ritenerlo solo tale.


----------



## admin (1 Marzo 2018)

È molto molto preparato anche a livello tattico. 
Pure ieri l'ha preparata perfettamente. Ma sono sicuro che continuerà a studiare senza sedersi sugli allori. È un tipo sveglio e intelligente


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Marzo 2018)

.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (1 Marzo 2018)

La Forza è potente in quest’uomo. (Dart Fener)


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Marzo 2018)

La sa lunga Rino e il suo staff. 

La partita di ieri tatticamente è stata perfetta, altro che novellino .. questo porta a spasso allenatori con 10 anni di esperienza.


----------



## __king george__ (1 Marzo 2018)

mi sta facendo cambiare idea a suon di risultati...il mio giudizio è molto cambiato nei suoi confronti (ovviamente)....tuttavia c'è ancora qualcosa che non mi rende convinto al 100% che sia l'allenatore giusto per la prox stagione.....ma forse è solo "paura" di trovarsi nella melma anche la prox stagione....


----------



## Tobi (1 Marzo 2018)

Grande Gennaro, ero molto molto scettico, invece a suon di risultati e prestazioni importanti contro allenatori con molta piu esperienza di lui mi sta facendo ricredere sempre di piu. Ha dato una compatezza ed una condizione fisica assurde a questa squadra. Segnarci è diventato veramente difficile e quando ripartiamo siamo spaventosi. Chissà se ci fosse stato lui dall'inizio come ci troveremmo a questo punto della stagione. Sono curioso di vedere fino a quando reggeremo questi ritmi, giocano ogni 3 giorni gli stessi ma corrono come dannati


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Marzo 2018)

molti qui vogliono Conte 
ma qui nonostante una grandissima squadra come il City 
con una Rosa come il Chelsea (non male)
e riuscito nel finire la partita con 0 tiri in porta.

preparandola con SOLO contropiedi in stile Juve 

bravo Guardiola 
pessimo Conte

p.s. x me quest'anno è l'anno buono del City 
la Champions la vincono loro


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Marzo 2018)

Tanto ha fatto bene fisicamente alla squadra fin'ora, tanto ha riposto questa settimana, erano morti, il motivo principale della sconfitta è stato questo, perché se Biglia non corre non ci stupiamo, ma ieri giocava il cugino di Kessie.

Poco male, oltre che la squadra anche Rino imparerà dai suoi errori, dobbiamo assolutamente rifarci domenica.


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Marzo 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Tanto ha fatto bene fisicamente alla squadra fin'ora, tanto ha riposto questa settimana, erano morti, il motivo principale della sconfitta è stato questo, perché se Biglia non corre non ci stupiamo, ma ieri giocava il cugino di Kessie.
> 
> Poco male, oltre che la squadra anche Rino imparerà dai suoi errori, dobbiamo assolutamente rifarci domenica.



Bah più che morti poco lucidi. Abbiamo finito la partita in crescendo.

Sinceramente non ho visto nessuno in affanno, arrivavamo secondo sul pallone ma per le distanza sbagliate dei reparti e perchè non abbiamo giocato compatti come fatto di solito di recente.


----------



## egidiopersempre (9 Marzo 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Bah più che morti poco lucidi. Abbiamo finito la partita in crescendo.
> 
> Sinceramente non ho visto nessuno in affanno, arrivavamo secondo sul pallone ma per le distanza sbagliate dei reparti e perchè non abbiamo giocato compatti come fatto di solito di recente.



abbiamo giocato poco compatti... è vero ... siamo partiti con troppa veemenza .... dovevamo essere più calmi e lucidi. La carenza di lucidità è anch'essa sintomo di stanchezza... che abbiano fatto allenamenti pesanti in settimana l'ha detto lo stesso Gattuso. La cosa mi aveva sinceramente stupito.... e forse i miei dubbi erano fondati... a meno che per lui e per la dirigenza la EL fosse obbiettivo secondario rispetto a campionato e CI.


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Marzo 2018)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> abbiamo giocato poco compatti... è vero ... siamo partiti con troppa veemenza .... dovevamo essere più calmi e lucidi. La carenza di lucidità è anch'essa sintomo di stanchezza... che abbiano fatto allenamenti pesanti in settimana l'ha detto lo stesso Gattuso. La cosa mi aveva sinceramente stupito.... e forse i miei dubbi erano fondati... a meno che per lui e per la dirigenza la EL fosse obbiettivo secondario rispetto a campionato e CI.



Può darsi che sia stato un problema atletico, anche se la squadra mi è parsa in crescita nel secondo tempo.
In tal caso la preparazione alla partita sarebbe stata sbagliata decisamente.


----------



## Jino (9 Marzo 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Bah più che morti poco lucidi. Abbiamo finito la partita in crescendo.
> 
> Sinceramente non ho visto nessuno in affanno, arrivavamo secondo sul pallone ma per le distanza sbagliate dei reparti e perchè non abbiamo giocato compatti come fatto di solito di recente.



Abbiamo finito in crescendo o l'Arsenal in calando?

Purtroppo ho visto un primo tempo con le gambe che tremavano, molto confusionario e poco lucido, non abbiamo giocato con la testa e se il primo tempo ne avevamo presi quattro non c'era niente da dire.

Le gare vanno giocate su 180 minuti, noi ci siamo compromessi tutto nei primi 45, manco dovessimo recuperare una finale di coppa del mondo nell'ultimo quarto d'ora.


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Marzo 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Abbiamo finito in crescendo o l'Arsenal in calando?
> 
> Purtroppo ho visto un primo tempo con le gambe che tremavano, molto confusionario e poco lucido, non abbiamo giocato con la testa e se il primo tempo ne avevamo presi quattro non c'era niente da dire.
> 
> Le gare vanno giocate su 180 minuti, noi ci siamo compromessi tutto nei primi 45, manco dovessimo recuperare una finale di coppa del mondo nell'ultimo quarto d'ora.



Kessie si trascinava per il campo, distrutto


----------



## patriots88 (10 Marzo 2018)

Avanti Rino!!!


----------



## patriots88 (10 Marzo 2018)

Purtroppo ci stà che a molti siano tremate le gambe.
siamo una squadra vergine a livello europeo a parte biglia e bonucci.
tutta esperienza.


----------



## Jino (10 Marzo 2018)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo ci stà che a molti siano tremate le gambe.
> siamo una squadra vergine a livello europeo a parte biglia e bonucci.
> tutta esperienza.



Secondo me è inevitabile passare anche attraverso questi scotti.


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Marzo 2018)

Come dico sempre chi vince è un bravo ragazzo

Amico mio però Borini terzino dal lato di Laxalt crimine contro l'umanità.
Cambi giusti invece.


----------



## impero rossonero (11 Marzo 2018)

rino d'ora in poi fai giocare davanti silva e cutrone ....


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (12 Marzo 2018)

Rivedendo il tour de force che abbiamo passato, in cui anzi siamo ancora dentro, è impressionante.
E dopo la super partita contro la Lazio, con 120' sulle gambe, perchè non si è riposato? Dato che c'era solo una settimana, 7 giorni, per rifiatare.

31 Gennaio: Milan - Lazio C.I.
4 Feb: Udi - Milan
10 Feb: Spal - Milan
15 Feb: Ludocoso - Milan
18 Feb: Milan - Samb
22 Feb: Milan - Ludocoso
25 Feb: Roma - Milan
28 Feb: Lazio - Milan C.I. (120' + rigori)
4 Marzo: ... Richiamo di Preparazione (?)
8 Marzo: Milan - Arsenal
11 Marzo: Genoa - Milan
15 Marzo: Arsenal - Milan

Tra l'altro quasi tutte con gli stessi 11 (e con A.Silva sempre in panca...).


----------



## Corpsegrinder (18 Marzo 2018)

Mi stanno sorprendendo le sue dichiarazioni. Non è mai banale, però non fa il personaggio. Niente gag per fare la parte del sergente di ferro, niente pose da guru, dopo il torto arbitrale clamoroso contro l'Arsenal nessuna sceneggiata napoletana alla Simone Inzaghi, e ha rimproverato pubblicamente Kalinic senza scendere nel patetico, mica come Mihajlovic che quando riprendeva pubblicamente un allenatore si crogiolava nella retorica patetica sui "padri di famiglia che devono arrivare alla fine del mese".

E in panchina mi sembra molto più equilibrato rispetto a quando allenava la primavera, dato che all'epoca c'erano delle partite in cui si limitava a urlare random contro i ragazzini.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Marzo 2018)

Fantastico nessuno avrebbe potuto mai pronosticare questa rimonta in un periodo in cui abbiamo giocato ogni 3 giorni


----------



## bmb (18 Marzo 2018)

Solo applausi.


----------



## Love (18 Marzo 2018)

Che animale...che grinta che trasmette senza mai però oltrepassare il limite (come fa ad esempio mihaijlovic)...tatticamente molto preparato...spero che la società l'anno prossimo gli metta a disposizione acquisti importanti...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Marzo 2018)

Oggi ha cambiato la squadra in corso per due volte, dimostrando di saper leggere benissimo la partita. Anche tatticamente ha poco da invidiare ad altri allenatori stra pompati dai media.


----------



## neversayconte (18 Marzo 2018)

dopo un avvio difficoltoso, la squadra ora si butterebbe nel fuoco per lui.


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Marzo 2018)

Complimenti, bravissimo oggi.

Ma soprattutto in conferenza è un fenomeno, unisce l'acqua sul fuoco alla Ancelotti alla grinta e senso di appartenenza del Cholo.


----------



## tonilovin93 (18 Marzo 2018)

Continuerò a ripeterlo fin quando i fatti non mi smentiranno: non ha nulla da invidiare da calciatore a simeone e conte, quindi perché non può essere lui il nostro condottiero in panchina?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (18 Marzo 2018)

non vedo nessuno che potrebbe far meglio


----------



## pazzomania (19 Marzo 2018)

Love ha scritto:


> Che animale...che grinta che trasmette senza mai però oltrepassare il limite (come fa ad esempio mihaijlovic)...tatticamente molto preparato...spero che la società l'anno prossimo gli metta a disposizione acquisti importanti...



Grande Rino: l'unico appunto è il suo lessico limitato, inizio a non sopportare più parole tipo: veemenza, quello che andiamo a proporre, concetti ... ebbasta!!


----------



## nybreath (19 Marzo 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Grande Rino: l'unico appunto è il suo lessico limitato, inizio a non sopportare più parole tipo: veemenza, quello che andiamo a proporre, concetti ... ebbasta!!



Alziamo l'asticella è un cult oramai, anche quando scopa secondo me..."ziiip, e ora alziamo l'asticella!"

Rino, una bestia, si sta dimostrando un valore aggiunto alla squadra in un modo che non avrei mai sperato, ieri siamo andati sotto per due deviazioni che hanno messo in porta il chievo, poi vabbeh Inglese fa il gol della sua vita contro di noi, ma subito la partita è cambiata, dopo l 1-2, immediatamente abbiamo reagito per 60 minuti ad attaccare, io personalmente ogni partita che vedo sento che la squadra può fare bene e vincere, anche con l'arsenal, la squadra fino alla papera, era viva, contro una squadra che era nettamente di un livello superiore.
Ma oggi dopo 5 minuti dall 1-2 ho subito pensato, questa la vinciamo 3-2, la squadra ora reagisce ed è una cosa che si deve a Gattuso, veramente sta facendo rendere questi giocatori.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Marzo 2018)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Alziamo l'asticella è un cult oramai, anche quando scopa secondo me..."ziiip, e ora alziamo l'asticella!"
> 
> Rino, una bestia, si sta dimostrando un valore aggiunto alla squadra in un modo che non avrei mai sperato, ieri siamo andati sotto per due deviazioni che hanno messo in porta il chievo, poi vabbeh Inglese fa il gol della sua vita contro di noi, ma subito la partita è cambiata, dopo l 1-2, immediatamente abbiamo reagito per 60 minuti ad attaccare, io personalmente ogni partita che vedo sento che la squadra può fare bene e vincere, anche con l'arsenal, la squadra fino alla papera, era viva, contro una squadra che era nettamente di un livello superiore.
> Ma oggi dopo 5 minuti dall 1-2 ho subito pensato, questa la vinciamo 3-2, la squadra ora reagisce ed è una cosa che si deve a Gattuso, veramente sta facendo rendere questi giocatori.



Io avevo detto 4-2, non tanto per merito nostro, ma perchè in 20 anni che seguo le partite mai visto una squadra più scarsa del chievo ieri credo.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (19 Marzo 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Grande Rino: l'unico appunto è il suo lessico limitato, inizio a non sopportare più parole tipo: veemenza, quello che andiamo a proporre, concetti ... ebbasta!!



Infatti quasi mai lo sento dal vivo, preferisco leggere l'intervista dopo, snerva di meno


----------



## tonilovin93 (19 Marzo 2018)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Alziamo l'asticella è un cult oramai, anche quando scopa secondo me..."ziiip, e ora alziamo l'asticella!"
> 
> Rino, una bestia, si sta dimostrando un valore aggiunto alla squadra in un modo che non avrei mai sperato, ieri siamo andati sotto per due deviazioni che hanno messo in porta il chievo, poi vabbeh Inglese fa il gol della sua vita contro di noi, ma subito la partita è cambiata, dopo l 1-2, immediatamente abbiamo reagito per 60 minuti ad attaccare, io personalmente ogni partita che vedo sento che la squadra può fare bene e vincere, anche con l'arsenal, la squadra fino alla papera, era viva, contro una squadra che era nettamente di un livello superiore.
> Ma oggi dopo 5 minuti dall 1-2 ho subito pensato, questa la vinciamo 3-2, la squadra ora reagisce ed è una cosa che si deve a Gattuso, veramente sta facendo rendere questi giocatori.



Anche io ero convinto di vincerla ieri ed erano convinti di vincerla pure gli 11 in campo. Il dono più bello di Gattuso alla squadra è appunto la convinzione che si possa vincere sempre ed ovunque


----------



## James45 (19 Marzo 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Grande Rino: l'unico appunto è il suo lessico limitato, inizio a non sopportare più parole tipo: veemenza, quello che andiamo a proporre, concetti ... ebbasta!!



Rino non è mai stato un oratore.

Potremmo mandarlo al CEPU, con Buffon hanno fatto miracoli


----------



## Marilson (19 Marzo 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Grande Rino: l'unico appunto è il suo lessico limitato, inizio a non sopportare più parole tipo: veemenza, quello che andiamo a proporre, concetti ... ebbasta!!



non abbiamo bisogno di un professore di letteratura italiana in panchina


----------



## Black (19 Marzo 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Grande Rino: l'unico appunto è il suo lessico limitato, inizio a non sopportare più parole tipo: veemenza, quello che andiamo a proporre, concetti ... ebbasta!!



ma che te frega!! importante è vincere ed è ancora meglio farlo con un mito rossonero in panchina come lui. Per quanto mi riguarda, dover godere delle vittorie portate da un ex-bianconero come Conte, non sarebbe stata la stessa cosa


----------



## 7vinte (19 Marzo 2018)

E ma di tecinica non capisce nulla,noi vogliamo Conte! Ma muti,Rino è molto meglio del dopato ladro


----------



## smallball (20 Marzo 2018)

Marilson ha scritto:


> non abbiamo bisogno di un professore di letteratura italiana in panchina



ahahahahah mi hai fatto morire dal ridere!!


----------



## admin (31 Marzo 2018)

L'ha preparata benissimo.

Ma poi, come già capitato, vuole fare un pò troppo il fenomeno. Kalinic è una causa persa. Perseverare è diabolico.


----------



## BossKilla7 (31 Marzo 2018)

Colpa sua. Ora col rinnovo si monta la testa


----------



## bmb (31 Marzo 2018)

L'abbiamo persa per colpa di Kalinic. Quindi anche per colpa sua che lo ha fatto entrare.


----------



## alcyppa (31 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'ha preparata benissimo.
> 
> Ma poi, come già capitato, vuole fare un pò troppo il fenomeno. Kalinic è una causa persa. *Perseverare è diabolico*.



Totalmente d'accordo.

C'è da dire però che guardando la panchina viene da piangere (anche se c'era Cutrone...)


----------



## Aron (31 Marzo 2018)

Mi sa che Cutrone non lo volesse mettere per motivi disciplinari (ogni tanto Cutrone si monta la testa). Però a quel punto tanto valeva farlo entrare subito dopo Andrè Silva se aveva già in mente di inserirlo comunque in caso di estrema necessità.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Marzo 2018)

Fa rabbia perchè aveva preparato la partita PERFETTA.


----------



## __king george__ (31 Marzo 2018)

ma non aveva silurato Kalinic per motivi disciplinari? ora l'ha perdonato e leggo di problemi con Cutrone? mah


----------



## Jino (1 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'ha preparata benissimo.
> 
> Ma poi, come già capitato, vuole fare un pò troppo il fenomeno. Kalinic è una causa persa. Perseverare è diabolico.



In condizioni normali, cioè senza l'andata imbarazzante di Montella, stasera avrebbe portato a casa volentieri il punto, ce l'avrebbe tranquillamente fatta. Però come lui stesso ha detto, per recuperare terreno dobbiamo rischiare, il pari non ci serve a niente.


----------



## Jino (1 Aprile 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Mi sa che Cutrone non lo volesse mettere per motivi disciplinari (ogni tanto Cutrone si monta la testa). Però a quel punto tanto valeva farlo entrare subito dopo Andrè Silva se aveva già in mente di inserirlo comunque in caso di estrema necessità.



E' stato fatto capire che si voleva tenere con i piedi per terra Cutrone, l'esordio in nazionale inconsciamente lo poteva portare ad un approcio sbagliato.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (1 Aprile 2018)

Per me è del tutto incomprensibile il fatto che secondo alcuni tifosi la partita l'ha persa lui. Oggi ha sbagliato solo a far entrare Kalinic, per il resto è stato perfetto sia in panchina che davanti ai microfoni (finalmente un allenatore che la pianta con le dichiarazioni patetiche del tipo "a testa alta, che soddisfazione giocarcela fino alla fine").


----------



## Boomer (1 Aprile 2018)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Per me è del tutto incomprensibile il fatto che secondo alcuni tifosi la partita l'ha persa lui. Oggi ha sbagliato solo a far entrare Kalinic, per il resto è stato perfetto sia in panchina che davanti ai microfoni (finalmente un allenatore che la pianta con le dichiarazioni patetiche del tipo "a testa alta, che soddisfazione giocarcela fino alla fine").



L'hanno persa Dollarumma e Malaventura la partita e l'hanno vinta Dybale e Khedira che al posto di quelle due pippe fanno la differenza.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (1 Aprile 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> L'hanno persa Dollarumma e Malaventura la partita e l'hanno vinta Dybale e Khedira che al posto di quelle due pippe fanno la differenza.



Diciamo che oggi qualche cavolata l'hanno fatta un po' tutti. Andrè Silva poteva fare meglio sul colpo di testa, sul primo gol sbaglia Donnarumma e anche un po' Biglia che poteva fare più attenzione a Dybala, nel secondo i due terzini hanno fatto una figura barbina e Calhanoglu ha perso l'uomo. A questo si aggiunge Bonaventura che ha fatto pena e la maledetta traversa di Calhanoglu. Inoltre non è neanche facile giocare sapendo che il pareggio è inutile perché DEVI assolutamente vincere.


----------



## Boomer (1 Aprile 2018)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Diciamo che oggi qualche cavolata l'hanno fatta un po' tutti. Andrè Silva poteva fare meglio sul colpo di testa, sul primo gol sbaglia Donnarumma e anche un po' Biglia che poteva fare più attenzione a Dybala, nel secondo i due terzini hanno fatto una figura barbina e Calhanoglu ha perso l'uomo. A questo si aggiunge Bonaventura che ha fatto pena e la maledetta traversa di Calhanoglu. Inoltre non è neanche facile giocare sapendo che il pareggio è inutile perché DEVI assolutamente vincere.



Sul primo gol ha sbagliato Bonaventura. E lui che doveva chiudere quella linea di passaggio. Cosi come sul secondo gol dove camminava e Hakan si è dovuto fare 70 metri di campo arrivando stanco e in ritardo. Silva ha sbagliato un gol clamoroso ma effettivamente inutile visto che Bucci ha pareggiato.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (1 Aprile 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Sul primo gol ha sbagliato Bonaventura. E lui che doveva chiudere quella linea di passaggio. Cosi come sul secondo gol dove camminava e Hakan si è dovuto fare 70 metri di campo arrivando stanco e in ritardo. *Silva ha sbagliato un gol clamoroso ma effettivamente inutile visto che Bucci ha pareggiato.*



In effetti non avevo considerato che il pareggio è nato dal calcio d'angolo successivo a quell'occasione.

Comunque, per dire, capitolo Bonaventura: oggi ha fatto pena, però che poteva fare Gattuso? Mettere Montolivo dal primo minuto? Far entrare Locatelli?


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Aprile 2018)

Perso per colpa sua. Non puoi insistere con Kalinic. BASTA


----------



## Aron (4 Aprile 2018)

Rino, so che sei imbestialito in questi giorni e che ti senti un uomo solo, ma per favore resisti. In questo momento sei tutto il Milan

Sono e resto dalla tua parte


----------



## Zenos (4 Aprile 2018)

Per quel che mi riguarda dopo stasera può tornare ad allenare il Pisa.


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Aprile 2018)

L'effetto Gattuso è praticamente finito. Bisognava aspettare per vedere se può essere un grande allenatore oppure un fuoco di paglia. Secondo me è la seconda. Per il rinnovo bisogna assolutamente aspettare e Fassone in questo caso fa bene.

Occhio che Conte rischia di rimaere senza panchina


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Aprile 2018)

Oggi Gattuso ha sbagliato tutto.
Impostazione (noi troppo passivi, pessima la gestione palla con la partenza in stile Montelliano da Donnarumma)
Cambi (KALINIC, e ho detto tutto).


Era una partita da vincere ma noi abbiamo giocato senza alcun furore, anche nei ultimi minuti i suoi cambi hanno detto chiaramente che un 0-0 ci va bene.

Oggi l'unico motivo che non abbiamo perso si chiama Mauro Icardi.


Caro Rino, cosi non va. Il fetticcio Kalinic ci rovina, il minifetticcio Borini non é da meno. Non é un caso che Borini era finito ai limiti del progetto nei ultimi mesi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Aprile 2018)

Fuori dalle palle pure lui. Non è da Milan. Le partiti cruciali le ha toppate con cambi allucinanti. Oggi poi il massimo proprio. Dovevamo vincere per forza e manco prova a tenere le due punte. Delusione a mille, ci credevo tanto in lui, spero non rimanga


Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'effetto Gattuso è praticamente finito. Bisognava aspettare per vedere se può essere un grande allenatore oppure un fuoco di paglia. Secondo me è la seconda. Per il rinnovo bisogna assolutamente aspettare e Fassone in questo caso fa bene.
> 
> Occhio che Conte rischia di rimaere senza panchina



Sono d'accordo, dritti su Conte


----------



## alcyppa (4 Aprile 2018)

Mi dispiace perchè a Rino voglio bene, ma che se ne riparli in caso tra qualche anno dopo che avrà fatto della seria esperienza.


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Aprile 2018)

Io non sono per nietne d'accordo, lui sta facendo il massimo. Purtroppo ha tutto il mondo contro.


----------



## hiei87 (4 Aprile 2018)

Non capisco. Sa bene cosa sia il Milan, e lo dimostra sempre, sia a parole, sia a gesti. Poi in partite del genere gli manca il coraggio e si accontenta del pareggio, schierando i funzionali Kalinic e Borini e giocando tutti i 90° a una punta.
Bisogna fare tutto il possibile per arrivare a Conte o a un grande allenatore. In caso contrario, ok il rinnovo, ma prudenza nelle cifre e nelle modalità.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (4 Aprile 2018)

Comunque aveva la faccia da funerale quando ha fatto entrare Kalinic


----------



## The Ripper (4 Aprile 2018)

sta facendo il massimo. la squadra è quella che è. non abbiamo giocatori in grado di cambiare la partita.
molti giocatori sono anche stanchi


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Aprile 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> sta facendo il massimo. la squadra è quella che è. non abbiamo giocatori in grado di cambiare la partita.
> molti giocatori sono anche stanchi



Sono d'accordo.

Ma poi che avrebbe sbagliato ? Era giusto togliere Bonaventura, c'era solo Borini come alternativa.


----------



## DrHouse (4 Aprile 2018)

Per la seconda consecutiva cambi senza senso.

Niente, siamo tornati quelli di Ridolini


----------



## rot-schwarz (4 Aprile 2018)

L'allenatore ha le colpe oggi ma simao una squadra non da champions e oggi si e' visto, non abbiamo giocatori che fanno la differenza, e la panchina e' da retrocessione..ioho adesso 45 anni quando rivedro' il milan d'una volta..20 anni stupenti dal 87 al 2007 adesso credo vedremo 20 anni bui, allora aspettiamo altri 10 anni, ma con i cinesi non si andra' da nessuna parte


----------



## cobalto59 (4 Aprile 2018)

Una partita sbagliata dopo tre mesi a mille, e già gli si chiede di andare ad allenare il Pisa. No comment.


----------



## 13-33 (4 Aprile 2018)

Oggi male, squadra passiva longuissima, intensita al livello minimo. 
Abbiamo sempre voluto giocare da diettro perdendo quasi sempre la palla. 
Dispiace vedere questo dopo la partita di sabato.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Aprile 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Per la seconda consecutiva cambi senza senso.
> 
> Niente, siamo tornati quelli di Ridolini



Ha toppato nelle partite più importanti poi


----------



## alcyppa (4 Aprile 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> sta facendo il massimo. la squadra è quella che è. non abbiamo giocatori in grado di cambiare la partita.
> molti giocatori sono anche stanchi



Certo, infatti Mirabelli è il primo colpevole.

Ma anche solo l'impuntarsi con l'utilizzo di Kalinic che ha SEMPRE distrutto completamente la manovra offensiva (già triste di suo...) e fatto arretrare il baricentro di una ventina di metri è un pessimo segnale.


----------



## 1972 (4 Aprile 2018)

non perdere oggi significa tenere ancora in vita un barlume di speranza......


----------



## dottor Totem (4 Aprile 2018)

Oggi ha valuto proteggere il pareggio e devo dire che non posso dargli torto. 

Con Suso e Bonaventura non in partita (jack ha sbagliato tutto) un Montolivo che gioca da fermo e Kessie che non vede la porta non vedo come potesse sperare di cambiare le sorti della gara. 

Forse poteva tentare le 2 punte con l'uscita appunto di Bonaventura ma credo che oggi la partita sia stata condizionata più dal rendimento dei giocatori.


----------



## Aron (4 Aprile 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Certo, infatti Mirabelli è il primo colpevole.
> 
> Ma anche solo l'impuntarsi con l'utilizzo di Kalinic che ha SEMPRE distrutto completamente la manovra offensiva (già triste di suo...) e fatto arretrare il baricentro di una ventina di metri è un pessimo segnale.



Mi metto nei panni di Gattuso che su tre prime punte:

-uno è un giovanissimo proveniente dalla primavera che fino alla fine di agosto poteva andare in prestito
-uno era un pupillo di Montella voluto solo da...Montella
-uno è acerbissimo

Su tre prime punte non abbiamo un attaccante completo, e per di più quello che più spesso ci ha tolto le castagne dal fuoco è quello della primavera.

Uno al suo posto cosa deve fare?


----------



## mil77 (4 Aprile 2018)

seconda partita consecutiva che mi delude pesantemente. non prova a far nulla x vincere e si accontenta del pareggio (con la Juve poi ha perso)


----------



## de sica (4 Aprile 2018)

Io l'avevo detto di andarci coi piedi di piombo. Conte lo prenderei anche domani


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Aprile 2018)

Io continuo ad appoggiarlo e a credere in lui, ma con i cambi spesso ci capisce poco come il suo predecessore.


----------



## Milanista (4 Aprile 2018)

Si è fissato, chissà xke, con sto croato immondo, ma se abbiamo recuperato punti su punti e ricominciato, dopo anni, a divertirci e a credere in qualcosa, il merito è in gran parte suo. Sta squadra è costruita col culo, di più che vuoi fare.

Non è poi scontato, come parrebbe a qualcuno, che cacciare Gattuso significhi automaticamente ingaggio di Conte. Il rischio reale è gente come Mancini, o peggio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Aprile 2018)

Milanista ha scritto:


> Non è poi scontato, come parrebbe a qualcuno, che cacciare Gattuso significhi automaticamente ingaggio di Conte. Il rischio reale è gente come Mancini, o peggio.



Esatto, occhio che Fassone punta sul ciuffo.


----------



## Milanlove (4 Aprile 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io continuo ad appoggiarlo e a credere in lui, ma con i cambi spesso ci capisce poco come il suo predecessore.



ma oggi quello che c'è stato di sbagliato non sono stati i cambi (in panchina non è che avevamo Bale, Asensio o Kovacic), ma è stato l'atteggiamento. Tu non puoi giocarti un derby così da inferiore. Noi eravamo e siamo quelli che dovevano recuperare punti, non quelli che dovevano mantenere l'ampio distacco. Abbiamo giocato per non prenderle e siamo stati clamorosamente graziati da uno che di solito certi palloni li butta in porta anche quando dorme. Non abbiamo perso per un puro caso, l'aggravante è che non abbiamo neanche provato a giocarcela. Siamo scesi in campo esattamente per fare cosa oggi?


----------



## Gito (4 Aprile 2018)

La nostra rosa ha i suoi limiti, arrivare in champions sarebbe un miracolo considerando anche come eravamo messi quando è arrivato Rino. L'unico suo errore è continuare a far entrare Kalinic che è impresentabile... Se rimane l'anno prossimo Gattuso son contento la colpa non è sua.
Il problema è che non abbiamo un attacco serio da troppi anni


----------



## fra29 (4 Aprile 2018)

Resto ancora dubbioso su Rino.
Ha il dna rossonero, grinta da vendere e tatticament e non sempre a sprovveduto.
Ma non è un caso che le partite che contano, quelle da non sbagliare siano stati dei flop anche solo come approccio, oggi davvero si è scesi in campo per il pari e solo la sorte non ci ha regalato un’altra onta del derby perso..


----------



## admin (4 Aprile 2018)

E' una enorme incognita. Nessuno può sapere cosa potrà fare Gattuso guidando questo Milan da inizio stagione.

Bisogna vedere dopo finisce l'entusiasmo e dove inizia la reale bravura.


----------



## patriots88 (4 Aprile 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Resto ancora dubbioso su Rino.
> Ha il dna rossonero, grinta da vendere e tatticament e non sempre a sprovveduto.
> Ma non è un caso che le partite che contano, quelle da non sbagliare siano stati dei flop anche solo come approccio, oggi davvero si è scesi in campo per il pari e solo la sorte non ci ha regalato un’altra onta del derby perso..



suvvia la combo juve-inter in 3 giorni è devastante.
sopratutto dopo un girone dove stiamo andando a mille.
prima o poi la paghi.
con arsenal e juve sono usciti i limiti della rosa, che non è in grado di giocasela ancora alla pari.
oggi verso la fine i nostri erano morti.


----------



## jacky (4 Aprile 2018)

Quello che ha più da perderci a rimanere al Milan è Gattuso stesso.
Fare la fine di Pippo Inzaghi e ritrovarsi in C nel giro di 2 anni.

Per me nè per il Milan nè per Gattuso è giusto andare avanti.
Gattuso deve fare gavetta, il Milan deve vivere di certezze con Conte o Sarri.

Poi tra qualche anno lo riabbracceremo. Non è questa la soluzione migliore?
O torniamo al solito discorso... ovvero che non c'è un euro???


----------



## fra29 (4 Aprile 2018)

Al netto dei problemi finanziari il dubbio è sempre lo,stesso: Rino è un nuovo Simeone o un nuovo Stramaccioni che dopo i primi sei mesi sembrava l’astro nascente della panchina?


----------



## Boomer (4 Aprile 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Al netto dei problemi finanziari il dubbio è sempre lo,stesso: Rino è un nuovo Simeone o un nuovo Stramaccioni che dopo i primi sei mesi sembrava l’astro nascente della panchina?



Non ce la fate ad avere un po' di equilibrio vero? Magari non è nessuno dei due? Magari è solo bravo? Magari non si può giudicare un allenatore dopo 3 mesi? Abbiamo fatto meglio del Napoli nel girone di ritorno fino ad ora. Era impossibile vincerle tutte.

Se fosse stato solo entusiasmo avremo vinto le prime 3-4 partite e poi perso tutte quelle dopo. Invece il Milan di Ringhio ha sofferto tantissimo all'inizio perdendo da Atalanta e Verona e pareggiando col Benevento. Poi è partita una fila di risultati fatti di grinta , tattica , tecnica corsa. Normale avere un piccolo calo specie contro due squadre comunque di vertice una dopo l'altra. E' stato bello credere nella CL e questo è solo merito di Rino.


----------



## jacky (4 Aprile 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Non ce la fate ad avere un po' di equilibrio vero? Magari non è nessuno dei due? Magari è solo bravo? Magari non si può giudicare un allenatore dopo 3 mesi? Abbiamo fatto meglio del Napoli nel girone di ritorno fino ad ora. Era impossibile vincerle tutte.



Facile giocare senza pressione.
Appena è tornata siamo usciti fuori con l'Arsenal in 45 minuti e abbiamo fatto 1 punto tra Torino e derby.

Oggi Gattuso ha chiaramente perso la brocca, anche le dichiarazioni in cui dice di essere contento di non aver preso gol... Ma non ha visto i palloni che l'Inter non ha appoggiato in porta a porta vuota?
Vabbè contento lui, ma non serve mascherare la realtà.


----------



## Boomer (4 Aprile 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Facile giocare senza pressione.
> Appena è tornata siamo usciti fuori con l'Arsenal in 45 minuti e abbiamo fatto 1 punto tra Torino e derby.



Senza pressione? Gattuso si sta giocando la carriera.


----------



## 7vinte (4 Aprile 2018)

L'importante è evitare Mancini. O lui o Conte,che,sicuramente,ti fa fare un gran mercato


----------



## patriots88 (4 Aprile 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Quello che ha più da perderci a rimanere al Milan è Gattuso stesso.
> Fare la fine di Pippo Inzaghi e ritrovarsi in C nel giro di 2 anni.
> 
> Per me nè per il Milan nè per Gattuso è giusto andare avanti.
> ...



Perchè Gattuso non ha fatto gavetta adesso.
dio caro ha allenato il Pisa in C e in B

almeno connettere prima di scrivere boiate sarebbe gradito.


----------



## patriots88 (4 Aprile 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Facile giocare senza pressione.
> Appena è tornata siamo usciti fuori con l'Arsenal in 45 minuti e abbiamo fatto 1 punto tra Torino e derby.
> 
> Oggi Gattuso ha chiaramente perso la brocca, anche le dichiarazioni in cui dice di essere contento di non aver preso gol... Ma non ha visto i palloni che l'Inter non ha appoggiato in porta a porta vuota?
> Vabbè contento lui, ma non serve mascherare la realtà.



ma hai letto solo il risultato finale o hai visto le partite?
con arsenal e juve ce la siamo giocata a viso aperto non meritando assolutamente il risultato finale in entrambi i casi.
purtroppo son due partite finite male perchè si sono palesati i limiti della rosa che non è ancora in grado gi giocarsela ad armi pari con squadre di quel livello.

per cui basta con la boiate.


----------



## Boomer (4 Aprile 2018)

Basta vedere come finisce la stagione per giudicare pseudo decentemente Rino. Poi se non dovesse rinnovare e arrivasse Sarri o Conte non mi strapperei di certo i capelli, anzi sono due allenatori ( seppur antipatici ) che amo tatticamente.

Per il resto ricordatevi che stava giocando in 9 vs 11 visto che c'erano Montolivo e Bonaventura in campo. Nel primo tempo 8 vs 11 considerando che Suso non si è visto ma almeno è tornato nel secondo tempo. Per il resto abbiamo ancora limiti dal pdv fisico ( come già sottolineato più volte ) e anche a livello tattico quando ci avviciniamo all'area. Coinvolgiamo troppo poco la punta e difficilmente riusciamo a fare combinazioni veloci per liberare un uomo. Li c'è tanto da fare.


----------



## cobalto59 (4 Aprile 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Quello che ha più da perderci a rimanere al Milan è Gattuso stesso.
> Fare la fine di Pippo Inzaghi e ritrovarsi in C nel giro di 2 anni.
> 
> Per me nè per il Milan nè per Gattuso è giusto andare avanti.
> ...



La mirabolante “certezza Sarri”, che vanta una grande bacheca.


----------



## jacky (4 Aprile 2018)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> ma hai letto solo il risultato finale o hai visto le partite?
> con arsenal e juve ce la siamo giocata a viso aperto non meritando assolutamente il risultato finale in entrambi i casi.
> purtroppo son due partite finite male perchè si sono palesati i limiti della rosa che non è ancora in grado gi giocarsela ad armi pari con squadre di quel livello.
> 
> per cui basta con la boiate.



Con l'Arsenal tra andata e ritorno abbiamo meritato di uscire. Se a San Siro fosse finita 0-3 non ci sarebbe stato nulla da dire.

Tra Juventus e Inter abbiamo meritato 1 punto, e forse con risultati invertiti avrebbe fatto molto più male.

Quindi smettila tu di raccontare storielle, abbiamo quello che ci meritiamo.

Se poi vuoi far passare la storiella che meritavamo di passare il turno e fare 4 punti tra Juventus e Inter... beh inutile continuare a confrontarci.

Limiti della rosa? Forse. Ma allora chi ha sbagliato perché non paga? Ricordiamoci che siamo al Milan, qui devi essere perfetto.


----------



## jacky (4 Aprile 2018)

cobalto59 ha scritto:


> La mirabolante “certezza Sarri”, che vanta una grande bacheca.



Non ha mai allenato squadre per avere bacheche, ma mi risulta che abbia fatto entrare 180 milioni di euro nelle casse del Napoli in tre anni. Per quello che prende e per il materiale con cui lavora è più che sufficiente penso.
Poi magari è uno scemo perché non vince contro la squadra a cui han ceduto la sua migliore punta rimpiazzandola con il plurirotto Milik.
Il calcio è bello perché ognuno dice la sua, ma certe frasi fatte non si possono sentire.


----------



## Teddy (4 Aprile 2018)

E' già sulla graticola? Forte.


----------



## Devil man (4 Aprile 2018)

Dai su oggi era una partita cruciale ma ha pareggiato senza Silva e senza Biglia... Siamo stati fortunati di aver pareggio..


----------



## Boomer (4 Aprile 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Con l'Arsenal tra andata e ritorno abbiamo meritato di uscire. Se a San Siro fosse finita 0-3 non ci sarebbe stato nulla da dire.
> 
> Tra Juventus e Inter abbiamo meritato 1 punto, e forse con risultati invertiti avrebbe fatto molto più male.
> 
> ...



Concordo sul prestigio del Milan ma dubito che si tornerà mai ai livelli di 10 15 anni fa. Il Gap accumulato in questi anni è troppo grande sia dal punto di vista economico che del prestigio. Questa sembra la "cruda" realtà attuale.


----------



## Serginho (5 Aprile 2018)

Avanti con Rino


----------



## Gito (5 Aprile 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Con l'Arsenal tra andata e ritorno abbiamo meritato di uscire. Se a San Siro fosse finita 0-3 non ci sarebbe stato nulla da dire.
> 
> Tra Juventus e Inter abbiamo meritato 1 punto, e forse con risultati invertiti avrebbe fatto molto più male.
> 
> ...



Io quando leggo ste cose impazzisco. A parte il fatto che patriots non ha detto che meritavamo di vincere ma ha detto che ce la siamo giocata bene ma siamo piu scarsi ed abbiamo perso per quello.

"Limiti della rosa? Forse. Ma allora chi ha sbagliato perché non paga?" Ok parliamone...
Ma tu credi veramente che sia possibile in una sessione di mercato colmare il gap con le big italiane????????
Credi che 200 milioni al giorno d'oggi nel calcio siano sufficienti a fare uno squadrone?
Non è che i nuovi proprietari ed i dirigenti hanno la bacchetta magica che prendono una squadra imbarazzante fuori dalle coppe, schioccano le dita e magicamente torniamo ad alzare le champions eh
Certo se quando son arrivati i cinesi eravamo una squadra come il Napoli, già forte ed in champions allora con 200 milioni ti prendevi 3 top player e si tornava subito al top.
Ma bisogna rendersi conto che eravamo un malato terminale in mano a berlusconi. Parte commerciale ridicola, scouting inesistente, in perdita costante ed una rosa del livello del Genoa ma con il monte ingaggi della Juve.


----------



## patriots88 (5 Aprile 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Con l'Arsenal tra andata e ritorno abbiamo meritato di uscire. Se a San Siro fosse finita 0-3 non ci sarebbe stato nulla da dire.
> 
> Tra Juventus e Inter abbiamo meritato 1 punto, e forse con risultati invertiti avrebbe fatto molto più male.
> 
> ...



si ma leggi quello che scrivo e no? 
è italiano.

io non ho detto che meritavamo di passare.
ma che ce la siamo giocata sia con l'arsenal che con la juve e che i 2 gol di differenza al ritorno contro l'arsenal e contro la juve sono assolutamente non veritieri per come abbiamo giocato.
il problema è che questa rosa può giocare e battagliare contro chiunque ma ha limiti, grossi, che la portano comunque a non poter essere competitivi a livelli top.
e in questo gattuso può farci niente.
fino ad ora Rino ha fatto un grande lavoro e non riconoscerlo significa essere in pura malafede oppure non avere bene il contatto con la realtà.

Quest'anno di è posta la base, spero e mi auguro che in estate si migliori ulteriormente.
non si può passare in un anno da qualificarsi per il rotto della cuffia all'europa league ad essere ai livelli della Juve.


----------



## Gunnar67 (5 Aprile 2018)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Oggi Gattuso ha sbagliato tutto.
> Impostazione (noi troppo passivi, pessima la gestione palla con la partenza in stile Montelliano da Donnarumma)
> Cambi (KALINIC, e ho detto tutto).
> 
> ...



Concordo su tutto (soprattutto sulla gestione della palla a partire da Donnarumma etc...) e sull'ingresso di Kazzinic al posto di Cutrone (che stava benissimo), ma la faticaccia di Torino è stata la mazzata finale. Questa squadra di giocatori mediamente scarsi è semplicemente scoppiata dopo tre mesi tirati al massimo. Gattuso ha dimostrato di sapere caricare a molla un ambiente voglioso di riscatto, ma è incapace di gestire il gruppo a lungo termine.


----------



## Gunnar67 (5 Aprile 2018)

E chi se no? Non hanno i soldi per uno più esperto, né per i giocatori che uno più esperto vorrebbe comprare...


----------



## smallball (5 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' una enorme incognita. Nessuno può sapere cosa potrà fare Gattuso guidando questo Milan da inizio stagione.
> 
> Bisogna vedere dopo finisce l'entusiasmo e dove inizia la reale bravura.



esattamente...


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Aprile 2018)

Vediamo se si riprende dalla prossima.

Io credo che non siamo ancora assolutamente pronti per queste partite. 
Intanto siamo arrivati a battere la Lazietta, la Rometta, la Samp... e magari faremmo una grandissima (inutile) partita a San Siro contro il Napoli...

ma le partite che i tifosi sentono di più sono queste: Inter - Juve ... e le grandi sfide europee come l'Arsenal 

queste sono le partite da vincere anche quando non hai obiettivi come la champions (al quale non ho mai creduto eh, troppi punti buttati grazie al genio di Siviglia)

la squadra deve alzare l'asticella e deve alzarla anche Gattuso

Mirabelli mantenga almeno una promessa: di rimandare "là" quel giocatore preso per fare almeno qualche goal
almeno non c'è più il rischio che Rino lo faccia entrare 

ma Kalinic a parte, io lo dicevo che "*non siamo dei robot*" e la benzina prima o poi doveva finire


----------



## pazzomania (5 Aprile 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ma Kalinic a parte, io lo dicevo che "*non siamo dei robot*" e la benzina prima o poi doveva finire



Io tentavo timidamente di dirlo all' inziio dei risultati di Gattuso, ma non potevo alzare troppo la voce.

Ma sembrava che Gattuso fosse sbarcato nel mondo degli allenatori inventando l' allenarsi duro.

Non ci vuole la bacchetta magica per farlo, bastasse solo quello lo farebbero tutti. 

Presentarsi all' allenamento e farli correre, il gioco sarebbe fatto.

Putroppo non funziona cosi, e infatti dopo due mesi, siamo bolliti.

Detto questo, è stato giusto provarci... mi i risultati sono: siamo sesti. Abbiamo guadgnato quanto... 3/4 posizioni?


----------



## patriots88 (5 Aprile 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io tentavo timidamente di dirlo all' inziio dei risultati di Gattuso, ma non potevo alzare troppo la voce.
> 
> Ma sembrava che Gattuso fosse sbarcato nel mondo degli allenatori inventando l' allenarsi duro.
> 
> ...



Perché infatti siamo la stessa squadra del girone di andata con Montella.
Come no,uguale.
Che poi dopo 3 mesi dove siamo andati letteralmente a mille e’ normale avere un calo fisico visto che non ci sono ricambi all altezza.
Sopratutto se in 3 giorni si gioca contro Juve e inter.

Nel girone d andata abbiamo fatto manco 30 punti a momenti, nel ritorno siamo una delle migliori squadre del campionato per punti fatti.
Ma stiamo a fare le pulci a Gattuso.
Se non si va in champions e’ perché abbiamo giocato mezza stagione.


----------



## Gito (5 Aprile 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Vediamo se si riprende dalla prossima.
> 
> Io credo che non siamo ancora assolutamente pronti per queste partite.
> Intanto siamo arrivati a battere la Lazietta, la Rometta, la Samp... e magari faremmo una grandissima (inutile) partita a San Siro contro il Napoli...
> ...



Ok ma non è che non hanno fatto niente da inizio campionato, il fatto che correvano 5Km in meno a partita non significa che non si stancavano ma che si stancavano prima 
E' normale che se prendi in mano una squadra che fisicamente regge 70 minuti li carichi di lavoro per farli entrare in forma il prima possibile.
Cosa avresti fatto tu?
Anche a me piacerebbe avere Conte, Guardiola, Mourinho in panchina ma non sono cosi sicuro che aldilà di quello che vogliamo noi tifosi sia davvero fattibile puntare cosi in alto in questo momento...
Prendono uno sproposito e vogliono una campagna acquisti molto consistente.
Noi avremo delle limitazioni e sinceramente in questo momento se devo scegliere se dare 10-15M ad un allenatore o ad un signor attaccante li do all'attaccante.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Aprile 2018)

Gito ha scritto:


> Ok ma non è che non hanno fatto niente da inizio campionato, il fatto che correvano 5Km in meno a partita non significa che non si stancavano ma che si stancavano prima
> E' normale che se prendi in mano una squadra che fisicamente regge 70 minuti li carichi di lavoro per farli entrare in forma il prima possibile.
> Cosa avresti fatto tu?



No aspetta non era una critica a Gattuso e non avrei fatto diversamente
Semplicemente mi aspettavo il calo ed è giusto così... 

Adesso ci resta solo una cosa: gestire lo stato di forma dei titolari in modo da arrivare a giocare la finale di Coppa Italia alla pari fisicamente come piace a Rino. Posto che abbiamo comunque lo 0,01% di vincere.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (5 Aprile 2018)

Nessuno è perfetto, Rino ha sta fissa per Kalinic. Se Ibra porterebbe Gattuso in guerra, Gattuso porterebbe Kalinic.


----------



## patriots88 (5 Aprile 2018)

Girone d'andata
Juve 0 punti
Lazio 0 punti
Roma 0 punti
Inter 0 punti
Sampdoria 0 punti
Napoli 0 punti

Totale: 0/18 punti

Ritorno:
Juve 0 punti
Lazio 3 punti
Inter 1 punto
Roma 3 punti
Sampdoria 3 punti
Napoli?

Totale:10/15 punti (una partita in meno)

Classifica girone di ritorno
Juventus 31
Napoli 26
Milan 26
Roma 20
Atalanta 20
Fiorentina 20
Inter 18
Lazio 17
Torino 17
Genoa 16
Sampdoria 16
le altre....


Male, malissimo Rino.


----------



## Mika (5 Aprile 2018)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> Girone d'andata
> Juve 0 punti
> Lazio 0 punti
> Roma 0 punti
> ...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Aprile 2018)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> Girone d'andata
> Juve 0 punti
> Lazio 0 punti
> Roma 0 punti
> ...



Ma con Conte nel ritorno avremmo fatto 34 punti (uno di bonus perchè lui è magico) e con il suo enorme pedegree nelle coppe avremmo fatto un solo boccone dell'Arsenal.


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Aprile 2018)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> Girone d'andata
> Juve 0 punti
> Lazio 0 punti
> Roma 0 punti
> ...



Chi parla male o dubita di Gattuso lo fa a prescindere, per partito preso.

Vedremo come concluderà la stagione ma finora è stato straordinario, anche perchè oltra ai risultati ha portato una mentalità e un approccio nel gruppo come non si vedeva da tanti troppi anni.


----------



## cobalto59 (6 Aprile 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Non ha mai allenato squadre per avere bacheche, ma mi risulta che abbia fatto entrare 180 milioni di euro nelle casse del Napoli in tre anni. Per quello che prende e per il materiale con cui lavora è più che sufficiente penso.
> Poi magari è uno scemo perché non vince contro la squadra a cui han ceduto la sua migliore punta rimpiazzandola con il plurirotto Milik.
> Il calcio è bello perché ognuno dice la sua, ma certe frasi fatte non si possono sentire.



Ma è una certezza in cosa Sarri? Uno degli allenatori, a certi livelli, più provinciali di sempre, sia a livello mediatico sia a livello tattico, uno che se avesse Messi a disposizione gli chiederebbe i ripiegamenti che chiede a Callejon e Insigne. Al Milan, se dovesse tornare grande, serve gente che sa gestire: gli Allegri, i Zidane, gli Ancelotti, non Sarri.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Aprile 2018)

E anche oggi malissimo a livello tattico. La partita la avvevamo in mano, serviva Silva in 4-4-2 per continuare in quel modo e segnare. Invece Gattuso ha tolto Abate optando per la difesa a 3 che ci ha rovinato mezza stagione con Montella. Subito dopo il cambio siamo usciti dalla parita e abbiamo perso totalmente il controllo.

Una scelta oscena e inspiegabile, non capisco proprio come sia stato in grado di optare per questa maledetta difesa a 3.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Aprile 2018)

Mi pareva da ingrato aver dubbi e incazzatture su gattuso visto le ultime partite, ma alla fine la realtà come sempre è pure più crudele. Rinnovo sbaglio atroce


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Aprile 2018)

Credo voglia fare il fenomeno ora insistendo con Kalinic e Bonaventura.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Aprile 2018)

.


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Aprile 2018)

Fuoco di paglia


----------



## Clarenzio (8 Aprile 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Mi pareva da ingrato aver dubbi e incazzatture su gattuso visto le ultime partite, ma alla fine la realtà come sempre è pure più crudele. Rinnovo sbaglio atroce



Le montagne russe sono meno emozionanti dei cambiamenti repentini di giudizio di molti tifosi.


----------



## The Ripper (8 Aprile 2018)

la squadra gioca e ci ha provato
non può trasformare suso n dybala, calhanoglu in insigne e le punte in aubameyang


----------



## Djici (8 Aprile 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> la squadra gioca e ci ha provato
> non può trasformare suso n dybala, calhanoglu in insigne e le punte in aubameyang



Su questo hai ragione al 100%... ed ero (anzi sono) contento per il rinnovo, tanto si e capito che soldi non ce ne sono... ma i cambi di Gattuso in queste ultime partite sono stati incredibili.
Di certo non aveva Bale in panchina... ma proprio a livello tattico la cosa mi lascia perplesso...


----------



## __king george__ (8 Aprile 2018)

stavo iniziando a ricredermi....adesso mi ricredo di essermi quasi ricreduto...


----------



## DrHouse (8 Aprile 2018)

È ritornato Montella.

Oggi zero differenze con quello schifo.

E il Sassuolo non si reggeva in piedi.

Come per il Bonucci di inizio stagione, basta fare l’eroe e voler recuperare tutti.


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Aprile 2018)

Oggi unico responsabile, senza questioni.

Cambio da allenatore del campetto.


----------



## Aron (8 Aprile 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> la squadra gioca e ci ha provato
> non può trasformare suso n dybala, calhanoglu in insigne e le punte in aubameyang



Concordo

A mio parere un po' tutti (compreso Gattuso) hanno perso le ali dell'entusiasmo dopo il doppio confronto con l'Arsenal.
Siamo tornati come da pronostico di fine mercato estivo, una squadra da quinto/sesto posto e che può arrivare quarta solo giocando al massimo dell'intensità fisica e mentale.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Aprile 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Le montagne russe sono meno emozionanti dei cambiamenti repentini di giudizio di molti tifosi.



Credo che il Milan montelliano ci abbia un po' traviato alla fine. Vedere un giocatore adorato da tutti, col milan nel sangue allenare la nostra squadra, quel cambiamento del Milan in quel mese e mezzo di grazia dove parevamo un'ira di Dio ecc... Insomma scatta qualcosa, poi però piano piano iniziano a uscire le magagne e errori gravi dopo i grandi sogni iniziali. Alla fine forse è stata una cosa fisiologica come detto da altri prima. Bastava aspettare fine stagione per decidere e vedere tutto con calma. Ora subentra la paura di aver fatto un'altra scelta sbagliata che rischiamo di pagare caro l'anno prossimo


----------



## Schism75 (8 Aprile 2018)

Iniziamo con la modalità fenomeno. La firma è stata azzardata, si doveva finire almeno la stagione. Perchè al di là del senso di appartenenza e del milanisto, Mi chiedo se dovessimo arrivare 7imi che cosa ci facciamo. E il quarto posto era ancora li. Bastava intervenire a Gennaio con un paio di innesti giusti. Ma il fenomeno ha fatto l'aziendalista e ora la scusa è che siamo stanchi. Colpa tua ad aver valutato male.


----------



## cobalto59 (8 Aprile 2018)

Quel 3-3-4 da suicidi ci ha mandato allo sbaraglio. Sempre sostenuto, ma oggi è il maggior responsabile di questo pareggio.


----------



## __king george__ (8 Aprile 2018)

dov'è il veleno di cui tanto parlava Gattuso? doveva compensare la non esperienza ed eventuale capacità tattica con la mentalità ma questa squadra ai primi intoppi (arsenal) si è sciolta...


----------



## Clarenzio (8 Aprile 2018)

Gattuso resta il miglior acquisto di Mirabelli.


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (8 Aprile 2018)

.


----------



## Love (8 Aprile 2018)

Prima cosa voglio capire la questione Romagnoli...la fasciatura fa pensare che il problema già ci fosse...quindi perchè ca.zzo rischiarlo...e poi ca.zzo è adesso sto 334..fai il 442...treno champions perso ormai non ci pensiamo più...e a questo punto spero che ci sfugga anche l'europa league che è una competizione massacrante soprattutto se parti da mille preliminari...


----------



## malos (8 Aprile 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Gattuso resta il miglior acquisto di Mirabelli.



Oddio ha preso l'allenatore della primavera perchè non c'erano alternative.


----------



## Aron (8 Aprile 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> dov'è il veleno di cui tanto parlava Gattuso? doveva compensare la non esperienza ed eventuale capacità tattica con la mentalità ma questa squadra ai primi intoppi (arsenal) si è sciolta...



Come Seedorf non poteva rendere dei fenomeni di tecnica i vari Poli, Honda e De Jong, allo stesso modo Gattuso non può rendere dei fenomeni di mentalità i giocatori che si ritrova.

Conte faceva andare a mille i giocatori della Juventus, ma quelli che faceva andare a mille erano Vidal, Pogba, Pirlo e Tevez. 


Siamo sempre lì, ci vogliono i campioni veri, e in questa Serie A ce ne sarebbero bastati un paio per vedere un Milan qualificarsi in Champions.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Aprile 2018)

E' un fuoco di paglia. Come lo sono stati Stramaccioni, Ferrara, Poli ed una miriade di allenatori che prendono le squadre in corsa.


----------



## Mr. Canà (8 Aprile 2018)

Adesso tutti a dare contro a Rino. Per dire, il tanto osannato Conte, pur alla guida di una squadra ricca di campioni, viaggia a 10 punti dal quarto posto e a 27 punti dal Manchester City.

Rino poi è uomo vero e rossonero autentico, sono sicuro che se dovesse far male sarà lui stesso a farsi da parte. Ama i nostri colori e non sarà l'ennesimo allenatore attaccato a una buonuscita o che creerà problemi di questo tipo. 

Lasciamolo lavorare e concediamogli almeno una sessione di mercato. A volte ci si dimentica che guida una squadra costruita da altri.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Aprile 2018)

Rino... è finita dai. 
Peccato perché poteva essere un inizio e invece...


----------



## Teddy (8 Aprile 2018)

Ha le sue colpe, anche oggi, ma la squadra ha evidenti limiti, specie nei cambi. Diamogli fiducia, su.


----------



## jacky (8 Aprile 2018)

Tre cose:
1) Se a Giugno 2017 ci avessero detto che l'anno successivo ci saremmo trovati con un triennale a Gattuso, Strinic e Reina tutti avremmo pensato ad un MILAN FALLITO. Grazie Mirabelli, grazie Fassone, grazie Li.

2) Avevamo 3 gare per conquistare la Champions, Juventus-Inter e Sassuolo. 2 punti su 9. La Champions sarebbe stata possibile anche con 5 punti, ma questa squadra ha fallito. 

3) Gattuso ha fatto benissimo all'inizio, male ultimamente. Appena le gare hanno iniziato a pesare abbiamo sbrodolato. E parecchio. È un grosso limite pensare di poter giocare sempre al 100%. Gattuso ha toppato su quello che dovrebbe essere l'ABC di un allenatore: la gestione della stagione, atletica e tecnica. All'inzio non ha dovuto gestire niente, adesso non ci sta capendo più nulla.

Ultima considerazione: i posti per la Champions vanno considerati 5, almeno fino a quando la Lazio è in EL. Davanti non stanno facendo un punto eppure noi ci siamo piantati sul -7 -8 e non ci schiodiamo.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (8 Aprile 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Adesso tutti a dare contro a Rino. Per dire, il tanto osannato Conte, pur alla guida di una squadra ricca di campioni, viaggia a 10 punti dal quarto posto e a 27 punti dal Manchester City.
> 
> Rino poi è uomo vero e rossonero autentico, sono sicuro che se dovesse far male sarà lui stesso a farsi da parte. Ama i nostri colori e non sarà l'ennesimo allenatore attaccato a una buonuscita o che creerà problemi di questo tipo.
> 
> Lasciamolo lavorare e concediamogli almeno una sessione di mercato. A volte ci si dimentica che guida una squadra costruita da altri.



Su Rino concordo con te, però Conte lasciamolo stare che è diverse spanne sopra, anche se ha i suoi difetti ed è incappato in un'annata no.


----------



## Mr. Canà (8 Aprile 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Su Rino concordo con te, però Conte lasciamolo stare che è diverse spanne sopra, anche se ha i suoi difetti ed è incappato in un'annata no.



Forse, ma c'è anche da dire che Conte allena da 10 anni. Non sono un fan-boy di Gattuso, sia chiaro, però penso che a volte ci si lasci trasportare un po' troppo. In questo Milan penso ad esempio che Gattuso sia l'ultimo dei problemi, e incuso la dirigenza alla rosa dei giocatori.


----------



## jacky (8 Aprile 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Su Rino concordo con te, però Conte lasciamolo stare che è diverse spanne sopra, anche se ha i suoi difetti ed è incappato in un'annata no.



Conte era da prendere e portare a casa, ma veramente facciamo.
Molti difenderanno la scelta fatta, ma ci rendiamo conto di che pezzo da 90 abbiamo buttato via per ripartire?
Ci rendiamo conto che avevano 300 milioni da spendere e non hanno preso UN ALLENATORE.
No comment dai, in bocca al lupo a Gattuso... ma che dilettantismo.
E, caro Mirabelli, senza di te il Rende si gioca la serie B quest'anno. Ai playoff.


----------



## jacky (9 Aprile 2018)

Tutti tifosi avevano chiesto di aspettare giugno per il rinnovo.
E ma c'era fretta!!! Un altro po' firmavano un indeterminato.
Ma i manager da Milan, dove sono?
Vuoi per invecchiamento-rincoglionimento (Berlusconi-Galliani), vuoi per inadeguatezza (Fassone-Mirabelli), ma non ce ne va una giusta?
Siamo l'unica big di A che ha l'allenatore già piazzato, altri che corrono per Champions e scudetto se lo sudano... da noi si fanno regali perché Mirabelli riesce a lavorare bene con Ringhio. Poveri noi.

Niente contro Gattuso, sia chiaro! Ma come al solito hanno agito male.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (9 Aprile 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Forse, ma c'è anche da dire che Conte allena da 10 anni. Non sono un fan-boy di Gattuso, sia chiaro, però penso che a volte ci si lasci trasportare un po' troppo. *In questo Milan penso ad esempio che Gattuso sia l'ultimo dei problemi*, e incuso la dirigenza alla rosa dei giocatori.



Ah su questo con me sfondi una porta aperta, ti appoggio al 100%, anzi senza Gattuso non staremmo manco a giocarci il sesto posto, ne sono certo. 



jacky ha scritto:


> Conte era da prendere e portare a casa, ma veramente facciamo.
> Molti difenderanno la scelta fatta, ma ci rendiamo conto di che pezzo da 90 abbiamo buttato via per ripartire?
> Ci rendiamo conto che avevano 300 milioni da spendere e non hanno preso UN ALLENATORE.
> No comment dai, in bocca al lupo a Gattuso... ma che dilettantismo.
> E, caro Mirabelli, senza di te il Rende si gioca la serie B quest'anno. Ai playoff.



Guarda, anche in questo caso porta aperta per quel che mi riguarda. Oggi, dopo l'ennesimo flop del Chelsea, mi è venuto il magone pensando all'imminente esonero di Conte, che sarà di nuovo sulla piazza...e Dio non voglia che qualcosa vada storto fra Spalletti e l'Inter, altrimenti... Conte ha il grande difetto di non saper gestire a volte le stagioni con la Champions, ma ad avercelo uno così, soprattutto in Italia! Dovevamo essere più prudenti nel rinnovo, per quanto Rino abbia fatto un buon lavoro e abbia almeno raddrizzato la barca. Però, come detto, adesso lui è l'ultimo dei nostri problemi e preghiamo che Conte non vada all'Inter.


----------



## __king george__ (9 Aprile 2018)

la prossima stagione ci vuole una allenatore di livello,una certezza...orami di questa stagione me ne frego ma la prox non si puo ricominciare con Gattuso...chissenefrega del rinnovo..lo pagheranno finche non troverà un altra squadra...

Guardiola non viene di sicuro ma su Sarri ci possiamo lavorare secondo me...su Conte tentar non nuoce ma la vedo quasi impossibile...


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Aprile 2018)

Il 3-3-4 finale non l'ho capito.
Ho capito solo che si fida talmente poco di abate che ha preferito toglierlo in un momento in cui ci servivano ampiezza e cross.
A fine stagione si abbia il coraggio di farle certe valutazione e certi giocatori che stanno lì per numero vengano mandati a casa una volta per tutte.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Aprile 2018)

Ovviamente ragazzi io credo che Gattuso sia 100 volte meglio di Montella e se non altro siamo passati dal prendere sberle ovunque a giocarcela alla pari praticamente con tutti (tranne a San Siro con l'Arsenal) però ovviamente ha molto da imparare e se non altro all'inizio anche lui ne era consapevole, adesso con sta cosa di Kalinic si sta incaponendo fino al rischiare di rovinare quanto fatto di buono... dovrebbe semplicemente ammettere che siamo senza benzina (a causa del mercato sbagliato e mancanza di alternative) e riorganizzare la squadra puntando sui pochi elementi che possono ancora crescere invece dei paracarri croati... 

Lo sa benissimo anche lui che il quarto posto era impossibile specie senza cambi davanti
Ha preferito tacere in cambio di un rinnovo di 3 anni


----------



## vannu994 (9 Aprile 2018)

La Società è stata troppo affrettata, non ho capito il senso di voler far firmare per forza il rinnovo a Gattuso ora, quando sue testuali parole "aspetto il milan fino ad Agosto"... E' stata una scelta senza senso, non è che voglio male a Gattuso ma così facendo ti precludi la possibilità di arrivare a profili migliori in estate, e non ditemi che Gattuso è meglio di Sarri perchè ancora non ha fatto niente di niente! Comunque va bè, speriamo bene e speriamo che ci sia una clausola che in caso di mancato raggiungimento dell'EL permette la risoluzione del contratto.


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Aprile 2018)

Gattuso ieri ha le sue colpe come ha ammesso lui stesso, il cambio Abate-Silva è stato azzardato e ci è costato caro.

Però va anche detto che questa squadra ha un problema cronico che è l'INCONCLUDENZA. Abbiamo molti giocatori innamorati della palla che cincischiano e impiegano secondi su secondi per decidere cosa fare, finendo poi per fare scelte forzate e imprecise.
Di conseguenza ci vanno di mezzo sempre gli attaccanti che non segnano, ma va detto che i palloni arrivano sistematicamente in ritardo e pasticciati.

Su un limite del genere l'allenatore deve cercare di incidere, fermo restando che certe caratteristiche (alias cattiveria) le devi avere nel DNA.


----------



## patriots88 (9 Aprile 2018)

Ricordo a chi evidentemente ha la memoria corta che quando fu preso Gattuso gli si chiedeva di concludere la stagione con dignità e di far rendere la rosa alle sue possibilità. Oltre che cercare di recuperare e far inserire il più possibile i nuovi.

Se siamo arrivati anche solo a parlare di champions significa che il suo lavoro lo ha fatto.
Per il resto aspettiamo l anno prossimo


----------



## varvez (9 Aprile 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> la prossima stagione ci vuole una allenatore di livello,una certezza...orami di questa stagione me ne frego ma la prox non si puo ricominciare con Gattuso...chissenefrega del rinnovo..lo pagheranno finche non troverà un altra squadra...
> 
> Guardiola non viene di sicuro ma su Sarri ci possiamo lavorare secondo me...su Conte tentar non nuoce ma la vedo quasi impossibile...



Sono d'accordo sull'obbligo di cercare un allenatore da Milan, King George. Ma temo che la società abbia già sondato possibili alternative e abbia ricevuto risposte negative, ho la sensazione che volessero Mancini ma l'accordo (probabile) con la Federazione per la Nazionale ha rovinato i piani.

In ogni caso, ho la sensazione che l'esperienza con Montella non abbia insegnato niente a Mirabelli, il rischio di un fallimento è bello grosso. Se adesso buchiamo le prossime gare facciamo lo stesso percorso dello scorso anno con Vincenzo.


----------



## Mika (9 Aprile 2018)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> Ricordo a chi evidentemente ha la memoria corta che quando fu preso Gattuso gli si chiedeva di concludere la stagione con dignità e di far rendere la rosa alle sue possibilità. Oltre che cercare di recuperare e far inserire il più possibile i nuovi.
> 
> Se siamo arrivati anche solo a parlare di champions significa che il suo lavoro lo ha fatto.
> Per il resto aspettiamo l anno prossimo



Eh, si ha la memoria corta si. Purtroppo si è abituati a vincere quindi appena si fanno cose oltre le aspettative ci si abitua bene e si pretendono cose impossibili.


----------



## koti (9 Aprile 2018)

Immaginate se arrivassimo ottavi (cosa tutt'altro che impossibile). Dovremmo comunque riconfermarlo per via di quel triennale che rasenta la follia, buttando nel cesso un'altra stagione. Ma attendere almeno la fine della stagione prima di rinnovare era troppo?


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Aprile 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Immaginate se arrivassimo ottavi (cosa tutt'altro che impossibile). Dovremmo comunque riconfermarlo per via di quel triennale che rasenta la follia, buttando nel cesso un'altra stagione. Ma attendere almeno la fine della stagione prima di rinnovare era troppo?



Si era troppo.
Società e spogliatoio hanno fatto una scelta ben precisa e Rino sarà la guida presente e futura, perchè il nuovo gruppo post-denti gialli lo ha scelto.
Questo dovrebbe proteggere il tecnico ed i giocatori dalle continue illazioni di una stampa faziosa e scorretta, incarognita come l'ultima delle amanti abbandonate.
E' così difficile da capire?


----------



## DrHouse (9 Aprile 2018)

non ho mai messo in discussione Gattuso, e la sua conferma.
ma concedetemi nei voti post partite e nel commentare le sue parole a volte discordanze.
non mi è piaciuto il derby, e non mi è piaciuto il cambio modulo di ieri.
così come non mi è piaciuto l'ennesimo sciorinamento di numeri da quando le partite sono diventate più brutte.

però continuo a credere possa migliorare, perchè è giovane, è affamato, ed è umile.
al contrario di Sapientino Montella, e di quell'ameba di Brocchi.
quindi credo possa imparare dai suoi errori.

voglio vederlo dal prestagione.
però un dubbio sugli allenamenti lo ho: se sono di nuovo scoppiati, due domande me le farei.
e il dubbio mi viene dalla gestione del piano di allenamento cambiato per il rinvio del derby, quando ha fatto fare allenamenti ad intensità ancora maggiore rispetto al solito (che già alto è).
è palese (e lo vediamo) che la maggiore intensità che mette Gattuso in settimana porta la squadra ad avere una condizione fisica migliore.
ma deve imparare i limiti: l'equazione "più alta è l'intensità più alto è il rendimento" non è sempre valida. a volte serve recuperare, e recuperare bene.

spero che con una intera stagione dove organizzare i carichi, e non la schifezza che si è trovato a gestire ora, possa far vedere che ha ragione.


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Aprile 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> non ho mai messo in discussione Gattuso, e la sua conferma.
> ma concedetemi nei voti post partite e nel commentare le sue parole a volte discordanze.
> non mi è piaciuto il derby, e non mi è piaciuto il cambio modulo di ieri.
> così come non mi è piaciuto l'ennesimo sciorinamento di numeri da quando le partite sono diventate più brutte.
> ...



Interessante quello che dici. Aggiungerei anche il fatto che sia fondamentale non dover fare di nuovo i preliminari che hanno inciso e incidono inevitabilmente nella pianificazione della preparazione atletica (e non solo) di una squadra.

Per cui è fondamentale arrivare almeno sesti.


----------



## jacky (9 Aprile 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> non ho mai messo in discussione Gattuso, e la sua conferma.
> ma concedetemi nei voti post partite e nel commentare le sue parole a volte discordanze.
> non mi è piaciuto il derby, e non mi è piaciuto il cambio modulo di ieri.
> così come non mi è piaciuto l'ennesimo sciorinamento di numeri da quando le partite sono diventate più brutte.
> ...



Il calcio è uno specchio: vincere dipende da come giochi tu ma anche da cosa fa l'avversario.
Se giochi da 4 ma l'avversario fa peggio di te, vinci. Se giochi da 8 e l'avversario fa ugualmente un partitone, non vinci.

La prima Juventus di Conte giocava splendidamente, ma a fine girone di andata aveva il 50% di pareggi.
Conte, che è intelligente, capì che forse sarebbe bastato giocare in modo diverso (meno foga, più sprazzi e qualità) per incamerare più punti. 
E da lì vinse in carrozza 3 scudetti GIOCANDO PEGGIO. Quasi male l'ultimo anno juventino.

La strada da prendere è chiara, abbiamo molta più qualità di Chievo, Genoa e Sassuolo... ma fatichiamo tremendamente a vincere bene.
E Gattuso è responsabile, e più aumenta i carichi più aumentano le sue colpe.
Spesso ci esaltiamo, ma si esaltano anche i nostri avversari...

Gattuso deve smetterla di fare il fenomeno, di voler spaccare il mondo.
Lui e la squadra avevano tutte le qualità per giocarsi meglio l'EL e la qualificazione Champions. 
Visto il livello pietoso degli avversari, Inter e Roma avranno vinto il 30% delle ultime 15 gare.
Peccato.


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Aprile 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Il calcio è uno specchio: vincere dipende da come giochi tu ma anche da cosa fa l'avversario.
> Se giochi da 4 ma l'avversario fa peggio di te, vinci. Se giochi da 8 e l'avversario fa ugualmente un partitone, non vinci.
> 
> La prima Juventus di Conte giocava splendidamente, ma a fine girone di andata aveva il 50% di pareggi.
> ...



Illeggibile.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Aprile 2018)

Dal rinnovo non ha vinto manco mezza partita.. maledetto Mirabelli ed i suoi tempismi


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Aprile 2018)

Allora? Pareggiato e giocato alla pari con "IL MIGLIOR CALCIO D'EUROPA/GLOBO TERRACQUEO"

Senza i centrali titolari, grande Rino


----------



## __king george__ (15 Aprile 2018)

mi date solo un buon motivo per il quale si è dovuto rinnovare subito invece di aspettare la fine del campionato? (o quasi)


----------



## patriots88 (15 Aprile 2018)

1 sola sconfitta con le big a fronte di un girone d andata dove le abbiamo perse tutte.

Grazie Rino per aver formato una squadra


----------



## koti (15 Aprile 2018)

La fase difensiva funziona benissimo, nulla da dire. Quella offensiva male male.


----------



## Teddy (15 Aprile 2018)

Alla fine siamo al sesto posto con una rosa da sesto posto e un attacco da decimo posto, non posso lamentarmi dell'operato di Gattuso.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Aprile 2018)

Visto che non segnamo mai mi piacerebbe che provasse qualcosa di diverso al di là della rotazione inutile degli attaccanti.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (15 Aprile 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> mi date solo un buon motivo per il quale si è dovuto rinnovare subito invece di aspettare la fine del campionato? (o quasi)


Non so se è una buona ragione ma le alternative a mio parere erano tre...
1- Rinnovare il contratto a Gattuso
2- Non rinnovarlo ed affidarsi all'ennesima scommessa
3- Credere che i Conte o i Guardiola ritengono il Milan attuale una ''appetibile'' alternativa a squadre competitive e stanno tutto il giorno con il cellulare in mano sperando che suoni e dall'altra parte ci sia Fassone 

Io sinceramente avrei scelto la numero uno...
La questione meriterebbe una più lunga disamina ma siccome preferisco essere sintetico dico solo questo...Gattuso sta tirando fuori il massimo da questa squadra...ottenere di più sarebbe molto difficile con tutti i deficit che ci portiamo dietro...basti pensare al parco attaccanti che abbiamo a disposizione...


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Aprile 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> mi date solo un buon motivo per il quale si è dovuto rinnovare subito invece di aspettare la fine del campionato? (o quasi)



Perchè lo ha scelto lo spogliatoio, non solo la dirigenza, è stato scritto 200mila volte.


----------



## patriots88 (15 Aprile 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> mi date solo un buon motivo per il quale si è dovuto rinnovare subito invece di aspettare la fine del campionato? (o quasi)



basta confrontare l'andamento della squadra col girone d'andata.
Con le big avevamo sempre perso, ora ne abbiamo persa solo una (non demeritando nemmeno con la Juve)

Ha creato una squadra vera dalle macerie.
Si è meritato il rinnovo.


----------



## bmb (15 Aprile 2018)

Siamo una squadra. Distanze tra i reparti, non abbiamo praticamente mai sofferto il Napoli senza i centrali titolari. Senza considerare che c'è gente sulle ginocchia e che ci mancano 3 titolari di cui uno con la sola necessità di buttarla dentro, sempre. Grazie Rino.


----------



## Chrissonero (15 Aprile 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> mi date solo un buon motivo per il quale si è dovuto rinnovare subito invece di aspettare la fine del campionato? (o quasi)



Prima di tutto perché lo merita i numeri sono li, con una mezza squadra da quando c'è lui siamo la terza forza del campionato e secondo per la importanza di programmare la prossima stagione.


----------



## __king george__ (15 Aprile 2018)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Prima di tutto perché lo merita i numeri sono li, con una mezza squadra da quando c'è lui siamo la terza forza del campionato e secondo per la importanza di programmare la prossima stagione.


rispondo a te ma vale anche ai commenti precedenti al mio post

la mia domanda non era perché è stato rinnovato a Gattuso ma perché è stato SUBITO rinnovato a Gattuso..senza aspettare..

in ogni caso i numeri parlano che c'è un miglioramento relativo rispetto a montella...adesso non ho voglia di fare la media punti ma saremo poco sopra 

e in ogni caso dobbiamo contare le non sconfitte contro le big ma anche le non vittorie contro udinese Benevento sassuolo verona e spero di non scordarmi altro

nelle ultime 4 partite abbiamo fatto 3 punti su 12...

al momento non riesco ad esaltarmi per Gattuso ma spero le cose cambino in futuro


----------



## Chrissonero (15 Aprile 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> rispondo a te ma vale anche ai commenti precedenti al mio post
> 
> la mia domanda non era perché è stato rinnovato a Gattuso ma perché è stato SUBITO rinnovato a Gattuso..senza aspettare..
> 
> ...



Da quando c'è lui anche senza quelli punti di Benevento, Verona, Atalanta, Udinese e Sassuolo siamo sopra Roma, Lazio, in**r e Fiorentina.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (15 Aprile 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> rispondo a te ma vale anche ai commenti precedenti al mio post
> 
> la mia domanda non era perché è stato rinnovato a Gattuso ma *perché è stato SUBITO rinnovato a Gattuso..senza aspettare..*
> 
> ...


Perchè siamo ad Aprile ed è già tempo di programmare la nuova stagione ovviamente iniziando dall'allenatore...
Aspettare la fine della stagione per poi...?????
Ammettiamo che non si voglia confermare Gattuso...quali sarebbero le alternative?
Una nuova scommessa?....a sto punto tanto vale puntare su Rino...
Un top allenatore?....Ragazzi....ma siete così sicuri che ad esempio un Conte ci prenderebbe in considerazione?...io francamente no...anche perchè Conte oramai è entrato in una dimensione che prevede grandi investimenti e grandi giocatori...non è più l'allenatore di inizio carriera che prende il materiale che gli si mette a disposizione e lo ''lavora'' al meglio...ora si è fatto un nome spendibile per grandi club e grandi ambizioni...
Noi attualmente siamo in grado di accontentarlo?...personalmente non credo...
Credo sia più realistico puntare su Gattuso sperando di aver trovato il nostro ''parruccone'' fatto in casa...


----------



## Jino (15 Aprile 2018)

Voglio vedere il prossimo anno il Milan di Gattuso con una preparazione atletica adatta alla sua idea di calcio e nei ruoli chiave qualche alternativa in più, esterni d'attacco e mezz'ali.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (16 Aprile 2018)

Ha avuto il merito di consolidare la squadra presentando costantemente lo stesso 11 titolare. Ma ultimamente è diventato un difetto: perchè ancora Kalinic titolare? Perchè ancora Bonaventura mezzala? Non si poteva provare Calhanoglu mezzala o Locatelli che quando è entrato ha fatto molto meglio di Jack?


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Aprile 2018)

Sta facendo un grandissimo lavoro, abbiamo preso punti con tutte le big eccetto i gobbi, siamo una squadra, anche se mancano i titolari adesso esiste un'organizzazione e tutti sanno cosa devono fare..

Poi è evidente che non può fare miracoli, non può trasformare kalinic e silva in Suareze e Cavani, non può inventarsi alternative dove non ci sono (tutti a dire di lasciare fuori Jack, ma senza di lui chi gioca??? anche perché lui può fare anche gol, e visto che le punte ne fanno pochi...)

Poi sta storia dei moduli..ma dai siamo seri...433 / 442 / 4231 mettili come vuoi sempre quelli sono gli uomini che abbiamo..

Grande Rino


----------



## patriots88 (16 Aprile 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> nelle ultime 4 partite abbiamo fatto 3 punti su 12...
> 
> al momento non riesco ad esaltarmi per Gattuso ma spero le cose cambino in futuro



Abbiamo giocato contro Juve, Inter e Napoli dio mio.


----------



## Clarenzio (16 Aprile 2018)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo giocato contro Juve, Inter e Napoli dio mio.



Qualcuno bramava da tempo un calo della squadra per rispolverare il feticcio Conte che anche quest'estate non arriverà.


----------



## __king george__ (16 Aprile 2018)

se è come dite voi che hanno provato con altri allenatori e non c'è verso di averli allora mi metterò il cuore in pace che devo fare....però dovrebbero essere chiari e dire "poiché non si riescono a prendere grandi mister e ci abbiamo provato...ci restano solo le mezzeseghe...e mezzasega per mezzasega tanto vale tenere quella che già abbiamo"...

solo che non lo diranno mai..e sapete perché? perché sennò dovrebbero dire il motivo per il quale non vengono i big....ossia che non ci sono soldi per l'ingaggio e soprattutto per il mercato...ma non lo ammetteranno mai...(anche a ragione probabilmente)...


----------



## admin (18 Aprile 2018)

Bah.

Che Dio ce la mandi buona per la prossima stagione...


----------



## VonVittel (18 Aprile 2018)

Tempistica perfetta per il rinnovo


----------



## Zenos (18 Aprile 2018)

Il nuovo Montella...per mezza stagione buona c'è lo portiamo sul groppone per tre anni. Ancora un grazie al Ds incompetente che abbiamo.


----------



## bmb (18 Aprile 2018)

Non so se vi rendete conto di che razza di giocatori siamo costretti a schierare appena si fa un minimo di turnover. Già i titolari sono scarsi di loro... Poi se deve entrare Abate, Locatelli, Borini. Suso non salta l'uomo da 3 mesi, Kalinic non ha mai protetto una palla, Cutrone e Silva sono 2 scarpari. Cosa deve fare Rino?


----------



## DrHouse (18 Aprile 2018)

Come Montella, dopo qualche mese è impazzito.

Deve esserci qualche virus a Milanello.

Dalla batosta con l’Arsenal non ne ha azzeccata una


----------



## fabri47 (18 Aprile 2018)

Spero solo che pressi Mirabelli a prendergli dei giocatori decenti e che ti facciano fare veramente il salto di qualità.


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Aprile 2018)

Da quando si è impuntato si kalinic abbiamo smesso di vincere, ora basta con questa follia


----------



## Schism75 (18 Aprile 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> Non so se vi rendete conto di che razza di giocatori siamo costretti a schierare appena si fa un minimo di turnover. Già i titolari sono scarsi di loro... Poi se deve entrare Abate, Locatelli, Borini. Suso non salta l'uomo da 3 mesi, Kalinic non ha mai protetto una palla, Cutrone e Silva sono 2 scarpari. Cosa deve fare Rino?


Chiedere un minimo movimento offensivo, oltre a palla a Suso che rientra e crossa a giro dalla trequarti (e già fa ridere così) dopo 6 mesi dici che è tanto?


----------



## __king george__ (18 Aprile 2018)

molti non gradiranno ma lo dico lo stesso:

rinnovare è stato un errore...possiamo parzialmente rimediare cambiandolo prima della prox stagione altrimenti gli errori diventeranno 2...

con il rischio poi di esonerarlo magari a novembre della prox stagione...e si ricomincia....sembra un incubo boh.....


----------



## __king george__ (18 Aprile 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Spero solo che pressi Mirabelli a prendergli dei giocatori decenti e che ti facciano fare veramente il salto di qualità.


a parte che poi bisognerebbe vedere se ci capisce di giocatori anche nel caso lo accontentassero ma in ogni caso credo che sia una delle persone meno adatte per fare la voce grossa con la società...come detto da molti (e io condivido) purtroppo è uno parecchio aziendalista...


----------



## koti (18 Aprile 2018)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Da quando si è impuntato si kalinic abbiamo smesso di vincere, ora basta con questa follia


Fosse solo Kalinic il problema. È la fase offensiva che è un totale disastro. Belotti in questa squadra che farebbe?


----------



## 7vinte (18 Aprile 2018)

Gli voglio bene,vediamo cosa combina fino a fine stagione. Ma io una telefonata a Conte la farei..


----------



## Aron (18 Aprile 2018)

Juventus, Napoli e Roma cambiano allenatori da anni (chi più, chi meno), ma i risultati che ottengono sono sempre gli stessi.

Noi nelle ultime cinque stagioni siamo arrivati ad avere sette allenatori (incluso Brocchi), e i risultati che otteniamo sono sempre gli stessi.


Conclusione: tanto più una squadra è forte, tanto meno l'allenatore fa la differenza.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Aprile 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Gli voglio bene,vediamo cosa combina fino a fine stagione. Ma io una telefonata a Conte la farei..


Infatti io l'avrei "declassato" a secondo al massimo, ma il rinnovo è stato un grosso rischio. Sono bastate 5 vittorie di fila per confermarlo, cioè...


----------



## The Ripper (18 Aprile 2018)

non si può affrontare una stagione con 11 giocatori
ma questi abbiamo...e non sono nemmeno forti
Per me non sta sbagliando nulla, se non Kalinic. Ma in panchina non abbiamo nulla.
Gli altri Brozovic, noi Montolivo.

Non c'è storia. La squadra è stracotta. Non può inventarsi nulla.

Raga ma vedete le altre quanti gol segnano? I gol che ha fatto stasera la Lazio noi li facciamo in 7 partite... rendiamoci conto...


----------



## Anguus (18 Aprile 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> non si può affrontare una stagione con 11 giocatori
> ma questi abbiamo...e non sono nemmeno forti
> Per me non sta sbagliando nulla, se non Kalinic. Ma in panchina non abbiamo nulla.
> Gli altri Brozovic, noi Montolivo.
> ...



Ma non puoi pensare di far giocare la tua squadra tutta in avanti solo quando ti pareggiano le partite. giochiamo con un 4 5 1 . Costantemente 11 giocatori dietro la linea della palla. Diamo sempre l'impressione di giocare per non prendere gol, e non può essere solo colpa della stanchezza o della panchina corta.


----------



## 11Leoni (18 Aprile 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> Non so se vi rendete conto di che razza di giocatori siamo costretti a schierare appena si fa un minimo di turnover. Già i titolari sono scarsi di loro... Poi se deve entrare Abate, Locatelli, Borini. Suso non salta l'uomo da 3 mesi, Kalinic non ha mai protetto una palla, Cutrone e Silva sono 2 scarpari. Cosa deve fare Rino?



Ma infatti, come se le colpe fossero esclusivamente sue. "eh si ma se c'era Conte le cose sarebbero andate diversamente", mi vien da ridere. A parte che con i se e i ma non si va da nessuna parte , sicuramente gattuso non ha l'esperienza di molti altri allenatori blasonati e lo si vede. Dicono "il nuovo montella" , intanto contro le prime 6 vincenzo le aveva perse tutte, noi solo con la juve , e immeritatamente. Nel girone di ritorno, un po di dati, 14 giornate 1 sconfitta (juve). Ha messo a posto una difesa imbarazzante che prendeva gol da tutte le parti facendo dire ai più che bonucci era uno scarsone, ha preso in mano una squadra al quale doveva dare una identità, compattezza e un sistema di gioco di riferimento, che non deve per forza essere anche quello del prossimo anno ma è chiaro come l'acqua che è in base ai giocatori che ha a disposizione, senza contare che non ha praticamente la panchina di livello e attaccanti che possano fare reparto da soli ( quindi pochi gol). Certo, ne ha pareggiate troppe ultimamente ( ci eravamo gia troppo abituati al filotto di 8 vittorie eh) ma rischiando di più o cambiando ancora modo di giocare alla squadra secondo me saremmo andati in confusione e molte le avremmo perse. Ripeto, ha fatto e continuerà a fare i suoi errori ma, troppe, troppe critiche.


----------



## Zenos (18 Aprile 2018)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Ma non puoi pensare di far giocare la tua squadra tutta in avanti solo quando ti pareggiano le partite. giochiamo con un 4 5 1 . Costantemente 11 giocatori dietro la linea della palla. Diamo sempre l'impressione di giocare per non prendere gol, e non può essere solo colpa della stanchezza o della panchina corta.




Quoto anche i punti. Eh ma non segniamo,fase offensiva inesistente,attaccanti ridicoli...forse è sto 451 che non porta da nessuna parte?


----------



## Corpsegrinder (18 Aprile 2018)

Va bene tutto, ma cosa può inventarsi? Rendetevi conto che Kalinic è scarsissimo. Scarsissimo. Ogni volta che riesce a prendere una palla di testa è un difensore aggiunto. Borini è un tappabuchi, può andar bene solo nei gironi di Europa League. Suso è cotto perché non salta una partita da novembre, e NON ha riserve. Bonaventura è cotto e la sua riserva è Locatelli (che dopo il gol contro la Juve è sparito). Kessié è cotto e noi abbiamo intelligentemente venduto Kucka. Andrè Silva è ancora acerbo, Cutrone idem.
Non possiamo giocare in contropiede perché non abbiamo neanche un'ala veloce. Anche il Torino ha un Edera che quando è entrato ha spaccato la partita. Noi come "ala veloce" abbiamo Borini. LOL.

Ditemi voi cosa dovrebbe fare. È stato chiamato per far correre la squadra, aggiustare la fase difensiva e mettere un po' di ordine, e lo ha fatto benissimo.


----------



## Jaqen (18 Aprile 2018)

Mi sembra sempre più palese che Kalinic sia imposto da Mirabelli


----------



## cremone (18 Aprile 2018)

Deve migliorare nella fase offensiva altrimenti si fara dura


----------



## The Ripper (18 Aprile 2018)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Ma non puoi pensare di far giocare la tua squadra tutta in avanti solo quando ti pareggiano le partite. giochiamo con un 4 5 1 . Costantemente 11 giocatori dietro la linea della palla. Diamo sempre l'impressione di giocare per non prendere gol, e non può essere solo colpa della stanchezza o della panchina corta.



colpa d Gattuso o di caratteristiche? 
Quali giocatori abbiamo capaci di portare palla o dare profondità o tagliare? Giochiamo con SUSO sulla linea laterale e CALHANOGLU o BORINI attaccanti esterni, ATTACCANTI esterni. Eddai su... 
Non abbiamo proprio le caratteristiche per giocare in un certo modo
Leggo delle due punte? Ma chi sarebbero? André Pippa che non sa mai cosa fare col pallone tra i piedi + Cutrone? Non abbiamo il classico attaccante di raccordo o seconda punta che salta l'uomo , crea superiorità...
Là davanti siamo indecenti per CARATTERISTICHE.

Con Gattuso abbiamo visto calcio giocato bene. Ma quando ti servono le alternative e non ce l'hai, c'è poco da fare.
Suso è un Faragò più tecnico.


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Aprile 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> Non so se vi rendete conto di che razza di giocatori siamo costretti a schierare appena si fa un minimo di turnover. Già i titolari sono scarsi di loro... Poi se deve entrare Abate, Locatelli, Borini. Suso non salta l'uomo da 3 mesi, Kalinic non ha mai protetto una palla, Cutrone e Silva sono 2 scarpari. Cosa deve fare Rino?



il Benevento gioca con Diabatè,Brignola,Parigini e compagnia, e hanno un gioco migliore del nostro, e guarda che non scherzo.
L'Atalanta gioca con Petagna(Pignatone per gli estimatori), Papu, e Cristante e hanno un gioco migliore del nostro.
I giocatori forti li devi avere per vincere i trofei e le partite importanti, ma questo non giustifica il non avere un gioco.


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Aprile 2018)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Va bene tutto, ma cosa può inventarsi? Rendetevi conto che Kalinic è scarsissimo. Scarsissimo. Ogni volta che riesce a prendere una palla di testa è un difensore aggiunto. Borini è un tappabuchi, può andar bene solo nei gironi di Europa League. Suso è cotto perché non salta una partita da novembre, e NON ha riserve. Bonaventura è cotto e la sua riserva è Locatelli (che dopo il gol contro la Juve è sparito). Kessié è cotto e noi abbiamo intelligentemente venduto Kucka. Andrè Silva è ancora acerbo, Cutrone idem.
> Non possiamo giocare in contropiede perché non abbiamo neanche un'ala veloce. Anche il Torino ha un Edera che quando è entrato ha spaccato la partita. Noi come "ala veloce" abbiamo Borini. LOL.
> 
> Ditemi voi cosa dovrebbe fare. È stato chiamato per far correre la squadra, aggiustare la fase difensiva e mettere un po' di ordine, e lo ha fatto benissimo.



Sono abbastanza d'accordo. La suqdra sta accusando adesso gli sforzi atletici quando è arrivato Gattuso. Anche psicologicamente stare sempre a rincorrere ti distrugge. E' la stessa cosa successa l'anno scorso con l'Inter.

La squadra però non è da buttare. Così come ha rivitalizzato la difesa e Biglia, con più tempo può lavorare sugli altri.


----------



## jacky (18 Aprile 2018)

Gattuso non ha fatto niente, non ha colpe.
È semplicemente stato chiamato per 4-5 mesi e si ritrova con il contratto fino al 2021.
Contratto che gli hanno fatto firmare 2 folli che andrebbero allontanati domattina.

Ci siamo fatti mettere sotto da un'Inter che ha vinto 4 gare negli ultimi 4 mesi, abbiamo concesso 3 gol alla Juventus che fatica con Spal e Crotone creando zero, abbiamo pareggiato con Torino, Sassuolo e Napoli.

Io vedo una squadra discretamente solida e poco più, che poteva tranquillamente perdere anche a Genova, con il Sassuolo (pari all'86'), con il Napoli e stasera.

Gattuso ha fatto 1 girone intero, 34 punti... benino e stop, non da giustificare un triennale a certe cifre. Bisognava guardare oltre, ma questo è ormai l'ACM.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (18 Aprile 2018)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sono abbastanza d'accordo. La suqdra sta accusando adesso gli sforzi atletici quando è arrivato Gattuso. Anche psicologicamente stare sempre a rincorrere ti distrugge. E' la stessa cosa successa l'anno scorso con l'Inter.
> 
> La squadra però non è da buttare. Così come ha rivitalizzato la difesa e Biglia, con più tempo può lavorare sugli altri.



Certamente non è tutto da buttare (la coppia di centrali per esempio è tanta roba), però c'è tantissimo lavoro da fare, soprattutto in attacco.

Se pensano che per tornare quarti sia necessario e sufficiente avere Gattuso allenatore dalla prima giornata più "tre o quattro innesti mirati" (tra cui Reina, Strinic e Ki) sono fuori di testa.


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Aprile 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> non si può affrontare una stagione con 11 giocatori
> ma questi abbiamo...e non sono nemmeno forti
> Per me non sta sbagliando nulla, se non Kalinic. Ma in panchina non abbiamo nulla.
> Gli altri Brozovic, noi Montolivo.
> ...



Sbronzovic lo ha recuperato Spalletti spostandolo in un ruolo nuovo, e trovandogli la giusta collocazione. Ha praticamente svoltato mettendolo centrale. Gli allenatori servono anche a questo. Fino a due mesi fa Brozovic non poteva girare a Milano se no prendeva pomodori in faccia per quanto ha fatto schifo.

La Lazio ha fatto esplodere Luis Alberto,Milinkovic Savic, attraverso il gioco. Adesso sono giocatori che danno una marcia in più e fanno la differenza. Ma rendiamoci pure conto che Immobile nella Lazio grazie al loro gioco, fa 27 gol, in Nazionale non ne becca una.


----------



## The Ripper (18 Aprile 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> il Benevento gioca con Diabatè,Brignola,Parigini e compagnia, e hanno un gioco migliore del nostro, e guarda che non scherzo.
> L'Atalanta gioca con Petagna(Pignatone per gli estimatori), Papu, e Cristante e hanno un gioco migliore del nostro.
> I giocatori forti li devi avere per vincere i trofei e le partite importanti, ma questo non giustifica il non avere un gioco.



fino a 3 partite fa parlavamo di un bel Milan ti vorrei far notare.
Ricordiamoci dove eravamo un girone fa e soprattutto in che condizioni eravamo.
Nel girone di ritorno abbiamo perso (immeritatamente) solo contro la Juve. E se c'è una cosa che ci manca adesso, è quel bomber che tanto volevo in estate... salvo sentirmi dire dall'80% del forum "il bomber non serve".
Ecco qua.
Le partite le vinci anche con la giocata. Anche erché la giocata che ti porta in vantaggio costringe l'avversario a rischiare, a scoprirsi. Noi non abbiamo nulla. Se non una cosa, che proprio Gattuso ci ha dato: solidità.


----------



## 11Leoni (18 Aprile 2018)

Eh certo, nel girone di ritorno siamo terzi dietro a juve e napoli che sono di un altra categoria e rodate e consolidate da anni, lui con una squadra tutta nuova , senza preparazione nelle gambe dei giocatori e presa in un momento disastroso è arrivato a fare 8 vittorie di file e ne ha persa solo 1 con i gobbi "Eh ma il gioco, eh ma i cambi,eh ma troppo difensivista, eh ma kalinic", già, e pensate, nonostante tutto questo e senza la panchina, saremmo lì davanti.


----------



## cremone (18 Aprile 2018)

Deve migliorare nella fase offensiva altrimenti siamo sterili


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Aprile 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> fino a 3 partite fa parlavamo di un bel Milan ti vorrei far notare.
> Ricordiamoci dove eravamo un girone fa e soprattutto in che condizioni eravamo.
> Nel girone di ritorno abbiamo perso (immeritatamente) solo contro la Juve. E se c'è una cosa che ci manca adesso, è quel bomber che tanto volevo in estate... salvo sentirmi dire dall'80% del forum "il bomber non serve".
> Ecco qua.
> Le partite le vinci anche con la giocata. Anche erché la giocata che ti porta in vantaggio costringe l'avversario a rischiare, a scoprirsi. Noi non abbiamo nulla. Se non una cosa, che proprio Gattuso ci ha dato: solidità.



Bel Milan per grinta, corsa, tenacia, solidità difensiva, compattezza di squadra senza dubbio ma per le trame di gioco mai visto un bel Milan, salvo rarissimi casi. Nella fase difensiva Gattuso ha fatto molto molto bene, ma in quella offensiva è carente, è evidente, inutile nasconderci.
Ora o gli dai dei campioni lì davanti, e ti puoi permettere un non gioco, oppure non vai da nessuna parte senza un'idea offensiva. L'atalanta gioca petagna, papu cristante e compagnia, dai, eppure sono maledettamente più belli di noi per come giocano.
Possibile che non siamo capaci?


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (18 Aprile 2018)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Mi sembra sempre più palese che Kalinic sia imposto da Mirabelli



Questo è anche il motivo del rinnovo. E' chiaro che Mirabelli-Fassone vogliono un allenatore che obbedisca, che accetti qualsiasi scelta. La stessa cosa valse per Montella, infatti volevano tenerlo per quello.


----------



## The Ripper (18 Aprile 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Sbronzovic lo ha recuperato Spalletti spostandolo in un ruolo nuovo, e trovandogli la giusta collocazione. Ha praticamente svoltato mettendolo centrale. Gli allenatori servono anche a questo. Fino a due mesi fa Brozovic non poteva girare a Milano se no prendeva pomodori in faccia per quanto ha fatto schifo.
> 
> La Lazio ha fatto esplodere Luis Alberto,Milinkovic Savic, attraverso il gioco. Adesso sono giocatori che danno una marcia in più e fanno la differenza. Ma rendiamoci pure conto che Immobile nella Lazio grazie al loro gioco, fa 27 gol, in Nazionale non ne becca una.



Non puoi fare il gioco della Lazio perché non hai uno come Milinkovic e nemmeno come Luis Alberto. Immobile non la struscia in Nazionale ma nei campionati ha sempre segnato e non l'ha scoperto Inzaghi. 
Su Brozovic ci lavori su, ma ce l'hai dall'inizio disponibile nelle turnazioni. Il più simile da noi è Calhanoglu che se lo togli da lì hai il vuoto.
Tutte squadre che ti sono davanti ma la Lazio l'abbiamo schiantata. Guarda caso stanno davanti grazie al maestro del gioco offensivo Montella.


----------



## The Ripper (18 Aprile 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Bel Milan per grinta, corsa, tenacia, solidità difensiva, compattezza di squadra senza dubbio ma per le trame di gioco mai visto un bel Milan, salvo rarissimi casi. Nella fase difensiva Gattuso ha fatto molto molto bene, ma in quella offensiva è carente, è evidente, inutile nasconderci.
> *Ora o gli dai dei campioni lì davanti, e ti puoi permettere un non gioco, oppure non vai da nessuna parte senza un'idea offensiva. L'atalanta gioca petagna, papu cristante e compagnia, dai, eppure sono maledettamente più belli di noi per come giocano.*
> Possibile che non siamo capaci?


gente che se poi si mette la maglia del Milan se la fa sotto.
33 anni di calcio e sento sempre le stesse cose.

Poi... Gattuso carente nella fase offensiva. Ok.......................................................................................


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Aprile 2018)

Per me faremo lo stesso percorso avuto con Montella con Gattuso. Prima fiducia e speranza sulla base di qualche partita. Poi i primi scricchioli con vari alibi e finiremo con l'odiarlo e volerne l'esonero...


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Aprile 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> fino a 3 partite fa parlavamo di un bel Milan ti vorrei far notare.
> Ricordiamoci dove eravamo un girone fa e soprattutto in che condizioni eravamo.
> Nel girone di ritorno abbiamo perso (immeritatamente) solo contro la Juve. E se c'è una cosa che ci manca adesso, è quel bomber che tanto volevo in estate... salvo sentirmi dire dall'80% del forum "il bomber non serve".
> Ecco qua.
> Le partite le vinci anche con la giocata. Anche erché la giocata che ti porta in vantaggio costringe l'avversario a rischiare, a scoprirsi. Noi non abbiamo nulla. Se non una cosa, che proprio Gattuso ci ha dato: solidità.



Le vinci con le giocate ma anche con l'atteggiamento. Siamo molto prudenti, è normale che subiamo poco ma facciamo anche poco (soprattutto senza giocatori che ribaltino il campo palla al piede).

Magari dall'anno prossimo aggiusta questa cosa, così non va proprio bene.


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Aprile 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Non puoi fare il gioco della Lazio perché non hai uno come Milinkovic e nemmeno come Luis Alberto. Immobile non la struscia in Nazionale ma nei campionati ha sempre segnato e non l'ha scoperto Inzaghi.
> Su Brozovic ci lavori su, ma ce l'hai dall'inizio disponibile nelle turnazioni. Il più simile da noi è Calhanoglu che se lo togli da lì hai il vuoto.
> Tutte squadre che ti sono davanti ma la Lazio l'abbiamo schiantata. Guarda caso stanno davanti grazie al maestro del gioco offensivo Montella.



Ripeto Savic e Luis Alberto sono cresciuti esponenzialmente grazie al gioco della Lazio, non il contrario, sia chiaro. Non erano dei Campioni prima.


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Aprile 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> gente che se poi si mette la maglia del Milan se la fa sotto.
> 33 anni di calcio e sento sempre le stesse cose.
> 
> Poi... Gattuso carente nella fase offensiva. Ok.......................................................................................



ma infatti forse non hai capito, nono dico che dobbiamo prendere questi giocatori, ma che l'atalanta gioca molto meglio di noi pur avendo giocatori che sulla carta sono nettamente inferiori dei nostri. 

Gattuso carente nella fase offensiva lo dicono i numeri, basta leggerli.


----------



## __king george__ (18 Aprile 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Bel Milan per grinta, corsa, tenacia, solidità difensiva, compattezza di squadra senza dubbio ma per le trame di gioco mai visto un bel Milan, salvo rarissimi casi. Nella fase difensiva Gattuso ha fatto molto molto bene, ma in quella offensiva è carente, è evidente, inutile nasconderci.
> Ora o gli dai dei campioni lì davanti, e ti puoi permettere un non gioco, oppure non vai da nessuna parte senza un'idea offensiva. L'atalanta gioca petagna, papu cristante e compagnia, dai, eppure sono maledettamente più belli di noi per come giocano.
> Possibile che non siamo capaci?


il fatto è che le 2 fasi devono essere collegate per poter essere giudicate obiettivamente....avrebbe fatto molto molto bene in difesa se a livello offensivo fossimo almeno decenti...ma in questo caso non rischiando mai nulla è chiaro che risalta la difesa...

è un po' come quelle stagioni in cui Zeman era super come attacco ma un buco dietro...per forza giocava senza criterio...


----------



## 11Leoni (18 Aprile 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma infatti forse non hai capito, nono dico che dobbiamo prendere questi giocatori, ma che l'atalanta gioca molto meglio di noi pur avendo giocatori che sulla carta sono nettamente inferiori dei nostri.
> 
> Gattuso carente nella fase offensiva lo dicono i numeri, basta leggerli.



Però allora se prendi i numeri come oro colato allora devi prenderli anche per i punti che ci ha portato gattuso. Il discorso è che sicuramente c'è stato un "effetto gattuso" per le 8 vittorie di fila, però dobbiamo anche dargli veramente qualche alibi per quelle pareggiate e per certe mancanze offensive. Le squadre di ringhio , come lui sempre ha sottolineato, prendono pochi gol e ne fanno pochi, è vero. Però bisogna ammettere che con una punta che ti fa almeno 15 gol in campionato magari qualche punto in più l'avremmo anche portato a casa, che dici?. Diamogli almeno un altra stagione, io penso che se la meriti anche per dimostrare qualcosa di diverso, con una squadra dall'inizio del campionato, con una preparazione fatta bene e con dei giocatori che già conosce quasi alla perfezione.


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Aprile 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> il fatto è che le 2 fasi devono essere collegate per poter essere giudicate obiettivamente....avrebbe fatto molto molto bene in difesa se a livello offensivo fossimo almeno decenti...ma in questo caso non rischiando mai nulla è chiaro che risalta la difesa...
> 
> è un po' come quelle stagioni in cui Zeman era super come attacco ma un buco dietro...per forza giocava senza criterio...



ma infatti noi siamo molto solidi perché giochiamo per non prenderle, è stato chiaro anche Gattuso nel dirlo. Il problema è che questa mentalità non ti porta da nessuna parte.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Aprile 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma infatti noi siamo molto solidi perché giochiamo per non prenderle, è stato chiaro anche Gattuso nel dirlo. Il problema è che questa mentalità non ti porta da nessuna parte.



E' palese proprio. Mi chiedo dove vogliamo andare con questa mentalità. Un allenatore che si caca sotto a giocare con 2 punte. Se poi non arriviamo neanche in EL voglio vedere


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Aprile 2018)

11Leoni ha scritto:


> Però allora se prendi i numeri come oro colato allora devi prenderli anche per i punti che ci ha portato gattuso. Il discorso è che sicuramente c'è stato un "effetto gattuso" per le 8 vittorie di fila, però dobbiamo anche dargli veramente qualche alibi per quelle pareggiate e per certe mancanze offensive. Le squadre di ringhio , come lui sempre ha sottolineato, prendono pochi gol e ne fanno pochi, è vero. Però bisogna ammettere che con una punta che ti fa almeno 15 gol in campionato magari qualche punto in più l'avremmo anche portato a casa, che dici?. Diamogli almeno un altra stagione, io penso che se la meriti anche per dimostrare qualcosa di diverso, con una squadra dall'inizio del campionato, con una preparazione fatta bene e con dei giocatori che già conosce quasi alla perfezione.



Probabilmente mi sono spiegato male, preciso, io non ce l'ho con Rino, sarò sempre grato a lui, e non lo considero un allenatore scarso ma uno che ancora deve migliorare e tanto. Fatta questa premessa, per me, il Milan dovrebbe ripartire da una certezza perché non possiamo permetterci un allenatore che deve crescere così come deve crescere la squadra, altrimenti rischi seriamente di non arrivare in champions nemmeno l'anno prossimo. Se la Lazio va in champions, vendendo anche Savic, per 100 mln almeno, non pensi che si rinforzerà a dovere? Inter idem, roma pure. E noi dovremo crescere sia come parco di giocatori che come allenatore. Lo vogliono confermare? bene, allora prendessero campioni o giocatore di qualità superiore, altrimenti il buon Rino rischia seriamente di bruciarsi.


----------



## The Ripper (18 Aprile 2018)

[MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION] siamo prudenti perché se ci sbilanciamo prendiamo gol come è successo diverse volte (Juve, Sassuolo, Arsenal, abbiamo rischiato col Napoli e Inter...). Sta squadra non può sostenere le 2 punte. Non con questa forma fisica. [MENTION=1906]corvorossonero[/MENTION] e fammeli vedere sti numeri! Ce li ho davanti e mi risulta che siamo tra le prime 4 del campionato dietro Juve, Napoli e Lazio per occasioni create.
Tu parli di Milinkvoci e Alberto, io potrei dirti Cutrone e Calabria.
*Giochiamo con 4 under 21*. Romagnoli ha 23 anni, Suso e Calhanoglu 24 (7 titolari sotto i 24 anni!), Silva 22, Locatelli 20. Teniamole in considerazione ste cose...


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Aprile 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> [MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION] siamo prudenti perché se ci sbilanciamo prendiamo gol come è successo diverse volte (Juve, Sassuolo, Arsenal, abbiamo rischiato col Napoli e Inter...). Sta squadra non può sostenere le 2 punte. Non con questa forma fisica. [MENTION=1906]corvorossonero[/MENTION] e fammeli vedere sti numeri! Ce li ho davanti e mi risulta che siamo tra le prime 4 del campionato dietro Juve, Napoli e Lazio per occasioni create.
> Tu parli di Milinkvoci e Alberto, io potrei dirti Cutrone e Calabria.
> *Giochiamo con 4 under 21*. Romagnoli ha 23 anni, Suso e Calhanoglu 24 (7 titolari sotto i 24 anni!), Silva 22, Locatelli 20. Teniamole in considerazione ste cose...



esempio, oggi quante occasioni abbiamo creato? vedi le statistiche fai il raffronto con la partita che suppongo tu abbia visto. 
Se vogliamo vedere un dato, guardiamo i gol. Poi scusami ma è lo stesso Gattuso che dice (anche stasera) che giochiamo per non prenderle, e che manca la fase offensiva. A pisa era lo stesso, giocava per non perdere. E' la sua caratteristica.


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Aprile 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> [MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION] siamo prudenti perché se ci sbilanciamo prendiamo gol come è successo diverse volte (Juve, Sassuolo, Arsenal, abbiamo rischiato col Napoli e Inter...). Sta squadra non può sostenere le 2 punte. Non con questa forma fisica. [MENTION=1906]corvorossonero[/MENTION] e fammeli vedere sti numeri! Ce li ho davanti e mi risulta che siamo tra le prime 4 del campionato dietro Juve, Napoli e Lazio per occasioni create.
> Tu parli di Milinkvoci e Alberto, io potrei dirti Cutrone e Calabria.
> *Giochiamo con 4 under 21*. Romagnoli ha 23 anni, Suso e Calhanoglu 24 (7 titolari sotto i 24 anni!), Silva 22, Locatelli 20. Teniamole in considerazione ste cose...



Chiaro, infatti dicevo dalla prossima stagione, con tutta un'estate di lavoro.

Ogni tanto bisogna fare un po' di pressing offensivo.


----------



## 11Leoni (19 Aprile 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Probabilmente mi sono spiegato male, preciso, io non ce l'ho con Rino, sarò sempre grato a lui, e non lo considero un allenatore scarso ma uno che ancora deve migliorare e tanto. Fatta questa premessa, per me, il Milan dovrebbe ripartire da una certezza perché non possiamo permetterci un allenatore che deve crescere così come deve crescere la squadra, altrimenti rischi seriamente di non arrivare in champions nemmeno l'anno prossimo. Se la Lazio va in champions, vendendo anche Savic, per 100 mln almeno, non pensi che si rinforzerà a dovere? Inter idem, roma pure. E noi dovremo crescere sia come parco di giocatori che come allenatore. Lo vogliono confermare? bene, allora prendessero campioni o giocatore di qualità superiore, altrimenti il buon Rino rischia seriamente di bruciarsi.



Esatto, ci vogliono giocatori di qualità superiore! Nel senso, con questa squadra, con conte o mancini (per l'amor di dio) nel girone di ritorno, con la squadra presa nelle condizioni che l'ha presa lui, a numeri non credo saremmo andati molto diversamente. Poi, se devo parlare di gusti personali, ovvio che anche a me piace la manovra offensiva della lazio e il pressing alto del napoli che non ti fa respirare, però cerco di vedere le cose anche con un punto di vista generale tenendo conto del momento attuale, dei giocatori a disposizione , della mancanza della panchina di livello e della condizione fisica.


----------



## The Ripper (19 Aprile 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> esempio, oggi quante occasioni abbiamo creato? vedi le statistiche fai il raffronto con la partita che suppongo tu abbia visto.
> Se vogliamo vedere un dato, guardiamo i gol. Poi scusami ma *è lo stesso Gattuso che dice (anche stasera) che giochiamo per non prenderle*, e che manca la fase offensiva.* A pisa era lo stesso*, giocava per non perdere. E' la sua caratteristica.



ma cosa c'entra?????????
a pisa doveva salvarsi e faceva quello che le squadre che devono salvarsi fanno (v. la SPAL)
al Milan lo sta facendo perché atleticamente siamo a pezzi e se ci affacciamo con 4 uomini in attacco prendiamo matematicamente gol.
contro la roma potevi vincere 4-0, col genoa hanno fatto catenaccio e 0 tiri, col chievo la dimostrazione che sta squadra stava iniziando a venir meno, contro la juve, sull'1-1, hai provato a vincerla ma ti hanno bucato in ripartenza (anche nel post-partita tutti gli addetti ai lavori hanno detto che l'errore del Milan è stato proprio quello di provare a vincerla), col Sassuolo hai sbagliato gol fatti e super Consigli, col Napoli potevamo vincere, *ma all'ultimo anche perdere* (guarda caso, ANCHE QUESTE, parole di Gattuso). Le uniche 2 partite sottotono a livello di gioco offensivo e occasioni sono state il derby e questa di stasera.
Sapevo della memoria corta del tifoso, ma di quella cortissima no!

MA che ne vogliamo capire noi di gioco? Abbiamo il patentino da allenatore? L'unico qui che ha allenato forse sono io e nemmeno ci capisco una mazza a questi livelli. Ma una cosa la vedo: il Milan non ha le caratteristiche TECNICHE per fare gioco offensivo, né in questo momento quelle atletiche per fare gioco verticale.


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Aprile 2018)

11Leoni ha scritto:


> Esatto, ci vogliono giocatori di qualità superiore! Nel senso, con questa squadra, con conte o mancini (per l'amor di dio) nel girone di ritorno, con la squadra presa nelle condizioni che l'ha presa lui, a numeri non credo saremmo andati molto diversamente. Poi, se devo parlare di gusti personali, ovvio che anche a me piace la manovra offensiva della lazio e il pressing alto del napoli che non ti fa respirare, però cerco di vedere le cose anche con un punto di vista generale tenendo conto del momento attuale, dei giocatori a disposizione , della mancanza della panchina di livello e della condizione fisica.



Per me Gattuso per caratteristiche ricorda molto Allegri. Il problema è che come quest'ultimo se non gli dai una squadra fatta di campioni, non riesce a sopperire attraverso il gioco.


----------



## Garrincha (19 Aprile 2018)

Senza un Falcao, un Ronaldo, un Ibrahimovic con Gattuso la fase offensiva sarà sempre uno stillicidio, serve un reparto d'attacco in grado di crearsi i gol da solo perché da schemi in attacco ne arriveranno pochi


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Aprile 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ma cosa c'entra?????????
> a pisa doveva salvarsi e faceva quello che le squadre che devono salvarsi fanno (v. la SPAL)
> al Milan lo sta facendo perché atleticamente siamo a pezzi e se ci affacciamo con 4 uomini in attacco prendiamo matematicamente gol.
> contro la roma potevi vincere 4-0, col genoa hanno fatto catenaccio e 0 tiri, col chievo la dimostrazione che sta squadra stava iniziando a venir meno, contro la juve, sull'1-1, hai provato a vincerla ma ti hanno bucato in ripartenza (anche nel post-partita tutti gli addetti ai lavori hanno detto che l'errore del Milan è stato proprio quello di provare a vincerla), col Sassuolo hai sbagliato gol fatti e super Consigli, col Napoli potevamo vincere, *ma all'ultimo anche perdere* (guarda caso, ANCHE QUESTE, parole di Gattuso). Le uniche 2 partite sottotono a livello di gioco offensivo e occasioni sono state il derby e questa di stasera.
> ...



Anche contro la Roma abbiamo giocato di rimessa. Il primo tempo ci avevano messo sotto, poi siamo usciti nella ripresa, avendo molta più gamba. La verità è che fin quando correvamo più dell'avversario, riuscivamo a vincere le partite, venuta meno questa, non riusciamo più a ripartire ed essere realmente pericolosi. Le partite migliori nostre sono sempre state quando giocavamo di rimessa, in contropiede e mai quando dovevamo proporci noi o comandare il gioco. Tu dici che dipende dalle caratteristiche dei giocatori in rosa? in parte sono d'accordo(grazie miramax), ma l'allenatore deve poi trovare una soluzione allora, se vuoi cercare di vincerle, altrimenti se vuoi non perdere come ha detto Rino, giochi in questo modo con 4 5 1. Ripeto, l'Atalanta per te è più forte dei nostri? eppure esprime un calcio migliore. Gasperini ha reinventato in un modo tutto suo la difesa a 3, dato che parli di allenatori e dici di saperne qualcosa, vai a vedere come gioca l'atalanta e in che modo interpretano la difesa a 3. Non difensiva ma offensiva. Se non hai i giocatori forti, provi a supplire con le idee.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (19 Aprile 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Per me Gattuso per caratteristiche ricorda molto Allegri*. Il problema è che come quest'ultimo se non gli dai una squadra fatta di campioni, non riesce a sopperire attraverso il gioco.



Stessa cosa che ho pensato qualche tempo fa, prima di affrontare la Juve, vallo a dire a quei fenomeni che in lui rivedono le idee di Ancelotti 

Per il resto, anch'io ho la sensazione che una volta finito l'effetto del richiamo atletico, siamo la solita squadra molto povera di idee offensive, compassati per caratteristiche naturali di quasi tutti gli interpreti, Kessié escluso, e quasi priva di movimenti senza palla. Questo l'ho notato già dalla trasferta di Genova, il calo è iniziato là. Gattuso non è affatto responsabile di una squadra costruita con i piedi da ds e vecchio mister, ma è anche vero che finora ha portato organizzazione difensiva, cementato il gruppo ma idee offensive pochissime. Ha fatto di sicuro un buon lavoro, tatticamente non è sprovveduto, ma deve ancora crescere tanto.


----------



## arcanum (19 Aprile 2018)

Ingiudicabile.

Abbiamo squadre sotto di noi in classifica con reparti offensivi decisamente più forti.
Oggi giocavamo con Suso (stanco morto), Kalinic e Borini. La somma dei loro gol quest'anno è la stessa o inferiore a quella di LASAGNA.
Di che stiamo parlando?


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Aprile 2018)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Ingiudicabile.
> 
> Abbiamo squadre sotto di noi in classifica con reparti offensivi decisamente più forti.
> Oggi giocavamo con Suso (stanco morto), Kalinic e Borini. La somma dei loro gol quest'anno è la stessa o inferiore a quella di LASAGNA.
> Di che stiamo parlando?



Quindi Lasagna meglio di Kalinic,Suso e co? 
Diabatè ha fatto 6 gol in 3 partite. Sarà che è un fenomeno oppure ha fatto quei gol grazie alla manovra offensiva del Benevento?


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Juventus, Napoli e Roma cambiano allenatori da anni (chi più, chi meno), ma i risultati che ottengono sono sempre gli stessi.
> 
> Noi nelle ultime cinque stagioni siamo arrivati ad avere sette allenatori (incluso Brocchi), e i risultati che otteniamo sono sempre gli stessi.
> 
> ...



Piano piano... ci arrivano tutti 

Mi fa estremamente piacere....

Resterà sempre chi parla più di allenatori che di calciatori, ma sempre più utenti inziano a capire.


----------



## PM3 (19 Aprile 2018)

Io non capisco come si possa mettere in discussione Gattuso, un allenatore che, nel girone di ritorno, ha subito una sola sconfitta (contro la Juve). 
Certo è che deve migliorare. 
Capisco che in questo momento abbiamo un attacco ridicolo, tra condizione fisica e pochezza tecnica (Borini), ma anche squadre di basso livello riescono ad avere una manovra offensiva efficace. Gattuso deve inventari qualcosa, una diversa disposizione tattica, degli schemi, mettendo a tacere i suoi detrattori.


----------



## Gas (19 Aprile 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Io non capisco come si possa mettere in discussione Gattuso, un allenatore che, nel girone di ritorno, ha subito una sola sconfitta (contro la Juve).



Concordo, faccio fatica a comprendere come si possa mettere Gattuso sotto accusa.
Io quando guardavo le partite nella gestione Montella avevo sempre la sensazione che potevamo perdere contro chiunque, e vincere mi pareva quasi un'utopia. Nella gestione Gattuso le sensazioni si sono quasi invertite e sento che batterci è difficile per tutti e che tutti potrebbero perdere contro di noi.
Dalla partita con la Fiorentina il *30 Dicembre*, abbiamo giocato 15 partite in Serie A e ne abbiamo persa solo una con la Juventus (La squadra con 6 scudetto consecutivi, quella che va a Madrid e fa 3 goal al Real...) e pure quella ce la siamo giocata. Tutte le altre partite pareggiate o vinte.

Se si critica il lavoro di Gattuso in fase offensiva per me è perchè si sottovaluta troppo quanto sia scarso il nostro reparto offensivo. In campo alla fine ci vanno 11 giocatori, se i 3 davanti sono scarsi, male assortiti, ecc... non riesco a vedere che miracoli potrebbe fare Gattuso. Secondo me la stessa identica squadra con un esterno sinistro esplosivo e con il goal facile e con una punta di razza farebbe sfracelli già ora.


----------



## The Ripper (19 Aprile 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Quindi Lasagna meglio di Kalinic,Suso e co?
> Diabatè ha fatto 6 gol in 3 partite. Sarà che è un fenomeno oppure ha fatto quei gol grazie alla manovra offensiva del Benevento?



Ma non c'entra. Una cosa è fare la punta nell'Udinese, una cosa è farla nel Milan. Poi è ovvio che anche lì beccano i giocatori forti (vedi Sanchez), ma nelle piccole c'è e ci sarà sempre il giocatore che fa tanti gol. Borriello, Hubner, Di Michele, Suazo, Bojinov, Chevanton, Tavano, Amauri, Miccoli... Le piccole giocano sempre con entusiasmo, spesso con spregiudicatezza, non c'è il peso della maglia, se sbagli una partita ti rifai alla prossima, la pressione è minima. Il 70% delle piccole gioca in modo che viene definito "spensierato", almeno fino ad un certo punto della stagione. La SPAL, secondo me, fa invece un calcio intelligente che avrebbe dovuto fare dall'inizio.
L'Atalanta gioca bene, ma Gasp in una grande ha fallito. Il Benevento gioca spensierato, per onorare il campionato. 
Non sono paragoni che si possono fare.

Quello che vediamo, però, sono attaccanti che non segnano perché non inquadrano la porta, esterni offensivi che non tirano mai nello specchio (perché NON SONO attaccanti esterni), e un gran lavoro del centrocampo per cercare di creare superiorità numerica.
Siamo una squadra inadatta a giocare a certi livelli perché non abbiamo giocatori capaci di giocare la palla in verticale. STOP.

Non a caso Gattuso dice di Calhanoglu (ora ATTACCANTE) che lo vedrebbe alla Pirlo in futuro. Da attaccante a regista. E' come dire "Mettiamo Robben (perché il ruolo è quello) a fare il Kroos". Dai su... Siamo PALESEMENTE costruiti male, e lo diciamo da agosto. Solo che ora molti, come te, cascano dal pero perché il sogno Champions si è infranto e bisogna dare la colpa a qualcuno. Diamola a Gattuso, chissenefrega. Intanto se sabato vinciamo, Gattuso avrà raccolto 37 punti in un girone, partendo dalle macerie montelliane. *37 e 37 fa 74*, è zona Champions... non vorrei dire...nonostante Benevento e Verona...

Gattuso si è dimostrato allenatore saggio e competente, puntando proprio su quelli che erano i nostri punti forti. Adesso dovrebbe aiutarlo la squadra, ma non abbiamo giocatori decisivi, e chi dovrebbe fare la differenza non la fa.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Aprile 2018)

Per gattuso solo infinita stima però quello che non sta proponendo davanti mi fa paura.
Perchè se fa male uno è un conto ma se a fare male sono tutti quelli che giocano davanti allora vuol dire la manovra è scadente.
In fase offensiva abbiamo numeri horror.
Non riusciamo a far due gol in una partita.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (19 Aprile 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> fino a 3 partite fa parlavamo di un bel Milan ti vorrei far notare.
> Ricordiamoci dove eravamo un girone fa e soprattutto in che condizioni eravamo.
> Nel girone di ritorno abbiamo perso (immeritatamente) solo contro la Juve. E se c'è una cosa che ci manca adesso, è quel bomber che tanto volevo in estate... salvo sentirmi dire dall'80% del forum "il bomber non serve".
> Ecco qua.
> Le partite le vinci anche con la giocata. Anche erché la giocata che ti porta in vantaggio costringe l'avversario a rischiare, a scoprirsi. Noi non abbiamo nulla. Se non una cosa, che proprio Gattuso ci ha dato: solidità.



Tu quest'estate volevi Belotti se non sbaglio. Pensi che nel girone d'andata con Montella (e ti cito il girone d'andata perche' ci troviamo sesti proprio per il disastroso cammino che abbiamo fatto nella prima parte di stagione, visto che in quello di ritorno abbiamo invece perso solo con la Juve e mantenuto un ritmo che ci avrebbe portato a lottare per la CL), e quindi con tutto cio' che ne consegue ( preparazione atletica sbagliata etc), il Gallo avrebbe fatto meglio degli altri attaccanti? Secondo me con queste ali che abbiamo, avrebbe sofferto tantissimo anche Andrea, e il massimo che avrebbe potuto fare sarebbe stato fare gol di tanto in tanto con qualche palla tagliata di Suso (vedi Cutrone). Con il problema che avremmo speso 60/70 milioni per lui e a quest'ora Mirabelli l'80 % del forum lo avrebbe messo al rogo.

Non c'e' niente da fare, a noi serve un attaccante di livello assoluto, che s'inventi anche i gol di tanto in tanto.


----------



## mabadi (19 Aprile 2018)

ma prendiamo COnte


----------



## The Ripper (19 Aprile 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Tu quest'estate volevi Belotti se non sbaglio. Pensi che nel girone d'andata con Montella (e ti cito il girone d'andata perche' ci troviamo sesti proprio per il disastroso cammino che abbiamo fatto nella prima parte di stagione, visto che in quello di ritorno abbiamo invece perso solo con la Juve e mantenuto un ritmo che ci avrebbe portato a lottare per la CL), e quindi con tutto cio' che ne consegue ( preparazione atletica sbagliata etc), il Gallo avrebbe fatto meglio degli altri attaccanti? Secondo me con queste ali che abbiamo, avrebbe sofferto tantissimo anche Andrea, e il massimo che avrebbe potuto fare sarebbe stato fare gol di tanto in tanto con qualche palla tagliata di Suso (vedi Cutrone). Con il problema che avremmo speso 60/70 milioni per lui e a quest'ora Mirabelli l'80 % del forum lo avrebbe messo al rogo.
> 
> Non c'e' niente da fare, a noi serve un attaccante di livello assoluto, che s'inventi anche i gol di tanto in tanto.



Avrebbe fatto meglio perché fa esattamente il lavoro che si richiede ad un attaccante moderno.
Nessuno dei nostri riesce a falro. Silva ci prova ma è una ciofeca.
Per me con Belotti in e Kalinic out staremmo parlando di un'altra stagione. Sentiremmo, comunque, la mancanza di un attaccante esterno/seconda punta che sappia andare in porta.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (19 Aprile 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Avrebbe fatto meglio perché fa esattamente il lavoro che si richiede ad un attaccante moderno.
> Nessuno dei nostri riesce a falro. Silva ci prova ma è una ciofeca.
> Per me con Belotti in e Kalinic out staremmo parlando di un'altra stagione.* Sentiremmo, comunque, la mancanza di un attaccante esterno/seconda punta che sappia andare in porta.*



Il problema sta tutto qui. Non si puo' giocare con il 433 senza questo tipo di giocatore in attacco, a meno che non hai una punta dal livello assoluto che ti garantisca gol con o senza il supporto delle ali. 

L'anno prossimo infatti spero per prima cosa che a Rino gli comprino questa ala di livello (se vogliamo continuare con questo modulo ovviamente) e si sposti Calhanoglu a centrocampo


----------



## The Ripper (19 Aprile 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Il problema sta tutto qui. Non si puo' giocare con il 433 senza questo tipo di giocatore in attacco, a meno che non hai una punta dal livello assoluto che ti garantisca gol con o senza il supporto delle ali.
> 
> L'anno prossimo infatti spero per prima cosa che a Rino gli comprino questa ala di livello (se vogliamo continuare con questo modulo ovviamente) e si sposti Calhanoglu a centrocampo


Belotti comunque è uno che il gol se lo cerca anche da solo eh...
Dobbiamo uscire dallo schema mentale dell'attaccante che raccoglie i cross degli esterni e li trasforma in gol. Non funziona in maniera così semplice.


----------



## Aron (19 Aprile 2018)

Sono scettico sul passaggio a un modulo a due punte nelle partite che rimangono da giocare.

Anziché avere una punta che segna poco, ne avremmo due che segnano sempre poco. 

Se ne riparla per la prossima stagione


----------



## malos (19 Aprile 2018)

Ha fatto degli errori anche grossi ma rimane il meno peggio di tutta la baracca.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Aprile 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Avrebbe fatto meglio perché fa esattamente il lavoro che si richiede ad un attaccante moderno.
> Nessuno dei nostri riesce a falro. Silva ci prova ma è una ciofeca.
> Per me con Belotti in e Kalinic out staremmo parlando di un'altra stagione. Sentiremmo, comunque, la mancanza di un attaccante esterno/seconda punta che sappia andare in porta.



Gusto. Il reparto d'attacco andrebbe ridisegnato nel complesso, tutti e tre i ruoli sono da mettere in discussione se intendiamo insistere su questo modulo.
Vedremo questa estate cosa accadrà.

Tra Belotti e Kalinic c'è un abisso, in ogni caso.


----------



## The Ripper (19 Aprile 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Gusto. Il reparto d'attacco andrebbe ridisegnato nel complesso, tutti e tre i ruoli sono da mettere in discussione se intendiamo insistere su questo modulo.
> Vedremo questa estate cosa accadrà.
> 
> Tra Belotti e Kalinic c'è un abisso, in ogni caso.


la pensiamo allo stesso modo.
Sto solo rispondendo alla domanda: "con Belotti avremmo fatto una stagione diversa?" Per me la risposta è sì. 
Questo non cambia, anzi avvalora, il fatto che l'attacco sia da cambiare IN TOTO.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Aprile 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> la pensiamo allo stesso modo.
> Sto solo rispondendo alla domanda: "con Belotti avremmo fatto una stagione diversa?" Per me la risposta è sì.
> Questo non cambia, anzi avvalora, il fatto che l'attacco sia da cambiare IN TOTO.



Si si infatti, sono d'accordo con te.
Non sarà facile, bisognerà vedere chi sarà sul mercato e a che costo.


----------



## PM3 (19 Aprile 2018)

Gas ha scritto:


> Se si critica il lavoro di Gattuso in fase offensiva per me è perchè si sottovaluta troppo quanto sia scarso il nostro reparto offensivo. In campo alla fine ci vanno 11 giocatori, se i 3 davanti sono scarsi, male assortiti, ecc... non riesco a vedere che miracoli potrebbe fare Gattuso. Secondo me la stessa identica squadra con un esterno sinistro esplosivo e con il goal facile e con una punta di razza farebbe sfracelli già ora.





diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Per gattuso solo infinita stima però quello che non sta proponendo davanti mi fa paura.
> Perchè se fa male uno è un conto ma se a fare male sono tutti quelli che giocano davanti allora vuol dire la manovra è scadente.
> In fase offensiva abbiamo numeri horror.
> Non riusciamo a far due gol in una partita.



Secondo me la verità sta nel mezzo dei vostri due commenti. C'è una responsabilità nell'impostazione tattica di Gattuso, ma anche la scarsa vena offensiva dei nostri attaccanti che raramente cercano di duettare, o la profondità.


----------



## koti (19 Aprile 2018)

Indipendentemente che la scommessa Gattuso riesca o meno (chiaramente mi auguro di si) il rinnovo a 8 giornate dalla fine (contratto TRIENNALE), dopo soli 3 mesi buoni, è stata una delle scelte più stupide che abbia mai visto fare ad un DS.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Aprile 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Indipendentemente che la scommessa Gattuso riesca o meno (chiaramente mi auguro di si) il rinnovo a 8 giornate dalla fine (contratto TRIENNALE), dopo soli 3 mesi buoni, è stata una delle scelte più stupide che abbia mai visto fare ad un DS.



cmq vi faccio notare che esclusa la Juventus allo Stadium (dove imho non abbiamo demeritato), il Milan non perde dal 23 Dicembre contro l'Atalanta, e intanto siamo passati per Roma,Lazio,Inter,Napoli e Sampdoria. Il Milan è diventata una squadra solida e difficile da battere per tutti, e il merito è anche di Rino. Per la fase offensiva c'è una mancanza di organico evidentissima e l'allenatore subentrato ha poche colpe di questo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Aprile 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Per gattuso solo infinita stima però quello che non sta proponendo davanti mi fa paura.
> Perchè se fa male uno è un conto ma se a fare male sono tutti quelli che giocano davanti allora vuol dire la manovra è scadente.
> In fase offensiva abbiamo numeri horror.
> Non riusciamo a far due gol in una partita.


Però è anche vero che ci mancano gli uomini, perché se in mezzo nessuno degli attaccanti incide e sull'esterno c'è Calhanoglu, è tosta dare vita ad una manovra offensiva pericolosa.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Aprile 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Però è anche vero che ci mancano gli uomini, perché se in mezzo nessuno degli attaccanti incide e sull'esterno c'è Calhanoglu, è tosta dare vita ad una manovra offensiva pericolosa.



Però il turn - over scriteriato tra i tre attaccanti ( anche se a me più che turn over pare il gratta e vinci ) lo ha deciso il mister, come ha deciso che se gioca uno non deve giocare un altro e sempre il mister ha messo calha in fascia.
Io voglio bene a gattuso e riconosco il lavoro pazzesco che ha fatto però la manovra offensiva non mi piace nemmeno un pò ed ora che la difesa è sistemate ( era il primo e doveroso step ) credo sia umano pretendere qualcosa in più perchè essere incapaci a realizzare due gol in 90' implica che se la difesa fa il suo porti a casa i 3 punti ma se becchi gol come ieri vai a casa con un punto.
E francamente questo non è il milan di capello che fatto il gol la partita è bella e finita.
Quando critico il mister lo faccio solo ed esclusivamente in questa ottica.
Qualcuno mi ha frainteso ma non volevo rinnegare la bontà del lavoro del mister , come non volevo sopravvalutare il materiale (misero ) che abbiamo.
A volte però nel calcio basta un'idea, un guizzo, un cambio di uomini e/o di sistema per svoltare.
Forse perderemmo qualcosa in solidità e in palleggio ma sarebbe comunque un passo da compiere.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Aprile 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Però il turn - over scriteriato tra i tre attaccanti ( anche se a me più che turn over pare il gratta e vinci ) lo ha deciso il mister, come ha deciso che se gioca uno non deve giocare un altro e sempre il mister ha messo calha in fascia.
> Io voglio bene a gattuso e riconosco il lavoro pazzesco che ha fatto però la manovra offensiva non mi piace nemmeno un pò ed ora che la difesa è sistemate ( era il primo e doveroso step ) credo sia umano pretendere qualcosa in più perchè essere incapaci a realizzare due gol in 90' implica che se la difesa fa il suo porti a casa i 3 punti ma se becchi gol come ieri vai a casa con un punto.
> E francamente questo non è il milan di capello che fatto il gol la partita è bella e finita.
> Quando critico il mister lo faccio solo ed esclusivamente in questa ottica.
> ...



Sinceramente credo che anche Gattuso la pensi come te, infatti qualche esperimento tattico lo ha fatto nelle ultime partite.

Ma la coperta è dannatamente corta e la squadra non sembra troppo solida quando ci muoviamo dal consolidato 451 visto finora.

Nelle prossime tre partite si vedranno dei cambiamenti comunque, ne sono abbastanza certo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Aprile 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Però il turn - over scriteriato tra i tre attaccanti ( anche se a me più che turn over pare il gratta e vinci ) lo ha deciso il mister, come ha deciso che se gioca uno non deve giocare un altro e sempre il mister ha messo calha in fascia.
> Io voglio bene a gattuso e riconosco il lavoro pazzesco che ha fatto però la manovra offensiva non mi piace nemmeno un pò ed ora che la difesa è sistemate ( era il primo e doveroso step ) credo sia umano pretendere qualcosa in più perchè essere incapaci a realizzare due gol in 90' implica che se la difesa fa il suo porti a casa i 3 punti ma se becchi gol come ieri vai a casa con un punto.
> E francamente questo non è il milan di capello che fatto il gol la partita è bella e finita.
> Quando critico il mister lo faccio solo ed esclusivamente in questa ottica.
> ...


Sulla turnazione degli attaccanti sono d'accordo: Silva sarebbe dovuto essere il titolare sin da subito, con Cutrone e Kalinic a battagliare per il posto di ricambio. Calhanoglu in fascia, però, ci deve andare per forza, perché, obiettivamente, chi metti? Silva o Cutrone, come abbiamo ipotizzato? Ma sarebbero esperimenti; un attaccante esterno vero ci manca.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Aprile 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Sinceramente credo che anche Gattuso la pensi come te, infatti qualche esperimento tattico lo ha fatto nelle ultime partite.
> 
> Ma la coperta è dannatamente corta e la squadra non sembra troppo solida quando ci muoviamo dal consolidato 451 visto finora.
> 
> Nelle prossime tre partite si vedranno dei cambiamenti comunque, ne sono abbastanza certo.



Lineker, la mia è solo una dannatissima paura che mi assilla da un pò di partite.
La condivido con voi perchè siete ormai una sorta di amici ma non vorrei per questo essere bersagliato..... ma ho il timore che il gattuso mister in quanto a schemi offensivi sia arido perchè non vedo movimenti e giocate fatti col fine di creare spazi. Non vedo soprattutto 'tempi' giusti, perchè nel calcio i tempi vanno di pari passo allo spazio.
Ma magari con cavani e keita davanti cambia la musica e mi passano pure i brutti pensieri.
E' tutto da vedere se suso non attacca il palo perchè è più pigro di un bradipo oppure è il mister che non si fa capire, come da vedere e da capire sono tante altre cose tattiche e tecniche.


----------



## koti (19 Aprile 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> cmq vi faccio notare che esclusa la Juventus allo Stadium (dove imho non abbiamo demeritato), il Milan non perde dal 23 Dicembre contro l'Atalanta, e intanto siamo passati per Roma,Lazio,Inter,Napoli e Sampdoria. Il Milan è diventata una squadra solida e difficile da battere per tutti, e il merito è anche di Rino. Per la fase offensiva c'è una mancanza di organico evidentissima e l'allenatore subentrato ha poche colpe di questo.


Concordo che i giocatori sono quello che sono, ma da qui a non riuscire (quasi) mai a segnare più di 1 gol in una partita ce ne passa. Manco girassimo con Bogdani - Calaiò. Abbiamo segnato 6 gol in meno dell'Atalanta e 7 in meno della Samp.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Aprile 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Lineker, la mia è solo una dannatissima paura che mi assilla da un pò di partite.
> La condivido con voi perchè siete ormai una sorta di amici ma non vorrei per questo essere bersagliato..... ma ho il timore che il gattuso mister in quanto a schemi offensivi sia arido perchè non vedo movimenti e giocate fatti col fine di creare spazi. Non vedo soprattutto 'tempi' giusti, perchè nel calcio i tempi vanno di pari passo allo spazio.
> Ma magari con cavani e keita davanti cambia la musica e mi passano pure i brutti pensieri.
> E' tutto da vedere se suso non attacca il palo perchè è più pigro di un bradipo oppure è il mister che non si fa capire, come da vedere e da capire sono tante altre cose tattiche e tecniche.



Dubbio legittimo secondo me. Migliorare la fase offensiva è il grande banco di prova di Gattuso.

Sulle sue capacità di organizzare la fase di copertura e recupero palla personalmente non avevo dubbi fin dal principio, ma anche io come te lo aspetto al varco per vedere se e come cresceremo anche in attacco.

Per ora l'alibi della coperta corta e del reparto d'attacco abbastanza scarso reggono, ma non possono valere all'infinito. Diciamo che per quanto mi riguarda aspetto di vedere il gioco di Gattuso se e quando avremo giocatori che mi convincono. Io ero tra quelli che riteneva impossibile segnare i 70 goal minimi per una "facile champions" fin dal giorno che abbiamo chiuso per Kalinic.

Suso Hakan e Kalinic sono quanto di più lontano per caratteristiche ai giocatori che servirebbero in attacco a questa squadra.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Aprile 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Dubbio legittimo secondo me. Migliorare la fase offensiva è il grande banco di prova di Gattuso.
> 
> Sulle sue capacità di organizzare la fase di copertura e recupero palla personalmente non avevo dubbi fin dal principio, ma anche io come te lo aspetto al varco per vedere se e come cresceremo anche in attacco.
> 
> ...



Sai perchè ho questa paura?
Perchè laddove molti ,per non dire tutti , vedono in suso e calha mosse tattiche qualitative e offensive io invece vedo mosse prettamente difensiviste.
Indubbiamente in uscita con loro due abbiamo tanta qualità ma negli ultimi 20 metri?
Per non parlare poi di un aspetto che in pochi citano ma io trovo fondamentale e discriminante : ma nessuno si accorge di quanto corrono questi due e della mole di lavoro che fanno senza palla?
Ok ieri abbiamo annullato Ljajić e falque ma grazie al cavolo, suso e borini ripiegavano fino alla nostra area.
La grande squadra costringe gli avversari a rincorrere ma non spreme i suoi uomini migliori in corse all'indietro.
Suso non ha mai lavorato tanto senza palla come ora con gattuso, è un giocatore più completo ma le energie perse non le consideriamo???
Apriamo bene gli occhi sull'attenzione maniacale che il mister riserva alla fase di non possesso con tutto ciò che questo implica.
Il talento di suso andrebbe preservato perchè ogni rincorsa all'indietro è un dribbling in meno in attacco.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Aprile 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Concordo che i giocatori sono quello che sono, ma da qui a non riuscire (quasi) mai a segnare più di 1 gol in una partita ce ne passa. Manco girassimo con Bogdani - Calaiò. Abbiamo segnato 6 gol in meno dell'Atalanta e 7 in meno della Samp.



Si ma nel conteggio dei goal bisogna considerare la partenza con handicap. Se consideriamo il campionato dopo la sconfitta con l'Atalanta siamo terzi con 30 punti fatti, dietro a Napoli 36 punti e Juventus 41 punti. Abbiamo 21 goal fatti, l'Atalanta 22 e la Samp 19 ma dobbiamo ancora giocare con le ultime della classe. Inoltre abbiamo subito 11 goal , il Napoli 10 eh. 

Inoltre la Roma nello stesso periodo ne ha segnati 24, l'Inter 20 e la Fiorentina 20.

Quindi siamo nelle medie delle altre squadre, quindi il problema evidentemente c'è, ma non è così grave come vogliono farlo passare. Nel conteggio generale conta molto la partenza scandalosa di Montella.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Aprile 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sai perchè ho questa paura?
> Perchè laddove molti ,per non dire tutti , vedono in suso e calha mosse tattiche qualitative e offensive io invece vedo mosse prettamente difensiviste.
> Indubbiamente in uscita con loro due abbiamo tanta qualità ma negli ultimi 20 metri?
> Per non parlare poi di un aspetto che in pochi citano ma io trovo fondamentale e discriminante : ma nessuno si accorge di quanto corrono questi due e della mole di lavoro che fanno senza palla?
> ...



Bravo, condivido la stessa paura in fondo.

Infatti io parlo del nostro 451 non 433 

Sono molto d'accordo con quello che scrivi. Giochiamo troppo da provinciale per la squadra che abbiamo e ci costerà scegliere: se intendiamo abbracciare le idee di Gattuso serviranno esterni veloci e atletici che asfaltino la fascia, come Costa e Cuadrado per intenderci (Chiesa resta il mio pallino ma credo anche il tuo ) perchè è assurdo chiedere stabilmente a Suso e Hakan di fare questo gioco.

E il centravanti dovrà giocoforza essere una forza della natura dal punto di vista atletico.

Il tridente Suso Hakan Kalinic è anni luce dal tridente adatto al nostro gioco.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (19 Aprile 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Si ma nel conteggio dei goal bisogna considerare la partenza con handicap. Se consideriamo il campionato dopo la sconfitta con l'Atalanta siamo terzi con 30 punti fatti, dietro a Napoli 36 punti e Juventus 41 punti. Abbiamo 21 goal fatti, l'Atalanta 22 e la Samp 19 ma dobbiamo ancora giocare con le ultime della classe. Inoltre abbiamo subito 11 goal , il Napoli 10 eh.
> 
> Inoltre la Roma nello stesso periodo ne ha segnati 24, l'Inter 20 e la Fiorentina 20.
> 
> Quindi siamo nelle medie delle altre squadre, quindi il problema evidentemente c'è, ma non è così grave come vogliono farlo passare. Nel conteggio generale conta molto la partenza scandalosa di Montella.



Infatti...tutto va sempre contestualizzato


----------



## The Ripper (19 Aprile 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Si ma nel conteggio dei goal bisogna considerare la partenza con handicap. Se consideriamo il campionato dopo la sconfitta con l'Atalanta siamo terzi con 30 punti fatti, dietro a Napoli 36 punti e Juventus 41 punti. Abbiamo 21 goal fatti, l'Atalanta 22 e la Samp 19 ma dobbiamo ancora giocare con le ultime della classe. Inoltre abbiamo subito 11 goal , il Napoli 10 eh.
> 
> Inoltre la Roma nello stesso periodo ne ha segnati 24, l'Inter 20 e la Fiorentina 20.
> 
> Quindi siamo nelle medie delle altre squadre, quindi il problema evidentemente c'è, ma non è così grave come vogliono farlo passare. Nel conteggio generale conta molto la partenza scandalosa di Montella.



Da Crotone a Torino con Montella 19 gol fatti e 18 subiti
Da Crotone a Torino con Gattuso 19 gol fatti e 10 subiti periodo in cui la Roma ne ha fatti 22 e subiti 14.
Mi sembra che siamo in linea. La cosa che dà fastidio è che non abbiamo concretizzato quanto creato.
Alla faccia del "_Gattuso che non sa impostare la fase offensiva_".


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Aprile 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ma non c'entra. Una cosa è fare la punta nell'Udinese, una cosa è farla nel Milan. Poi è ovvio che anche lì beccano i giocatori forti (vedi Sanchez), ma nelle piccole c'è e ci sarà sempre il giocatore che fa tanti gol. Borriello, Hubner, Di Michele, Suazo, Bojinov, Chevanton, Tavano, Amauri, Miccoli... Le piccole giocano sempre con entusiasmo, spesso con spregiudicatezza, non c'è il peso della maglia, se sbagli una partita ti rifai alla prossima, la pressione è minima. Il 70% delle piccole gioca in modo che viene definito "spensierato", almeno fino ad un certo punto della stagione. La SPAL, secondo me, fa invece un calcio intelligente che avrebbe dovuto fare dall'inizio.
> L'Atalanta gioca bene, ma Gasp in una grande ha fallito. Il Benevento gioca spensierato, per onorare il campionato.
> Non sono paragoni che si possono fare.
> 
> ...



Vado punto per punto, cercando di risponderti.
1)Partiamo dal presupposto che io non ho MAI creduto alla champions, e lo dicevo da mesi, proprio nel periodo in cui tutti o quasi ci credevano. Non a caso mi sono beccato critiche aspre da parte di molti utenti, dal pessimista al non tifoso vero del Milan.
Ho sempre detto che saremmo arrivati a 5/6 punti circa dalla zona champions, e mi sembra che siamo più o meno in linea con quanto avevo scritto. Abbiamo avuto un range di distanza dal 4 posto tra i 10 e 7 punti, quindi siamo più o meno in linea con le mie aspettative, adesso teoricamente abbasseremo un pò la distanza ma alla fine saremo 5/6 punti dal 4 posto, a mio avviso. 
Con questo non voglio detto bravo, semplicemente però, se devi avvalorare ciò che dici, cerca quanto meno di non attribuire pensieri o parole agli altri che non sono mai state scritte. Hai sbagliato persona, perché non ho mai criticato Gattuso perchè credevo alla champions, anzi riconosco il buon lavoro fatto da Rino, ma come tutti ho una mia opinione sull'allenatore, e ci sta che possa avere anche qualche critica. 

2)Non critico Gattuso perchè scarso, anzi se vai a leggere qualche post prima dove rispondo ad un altro utente, ho scritto che per me è pure bravo e competente, ho però il timore che rischia di bruciarsi se non gli si fa un mercato adatto alle sue caratteristiche, perché a mio avviso, non è un allenatore da bel gioco offensivo, ma molto più pragmatico, non a caso ho fatto un parallelismo con Allegri (con le dovute proporzioni). Per questo sono sempre stato contrario ad un rinnovo così prematuro, ma avrei aspettato la fine della stagione per capire anche se ci fosse qualche "occasione" di allenatori da poter cogliere al volo (Conte ad esempio).

3)Sulla manovra offensiva della nostra squadra sono d'accordo che sia anche un problema di caratteristiche di giocatori, probabilmente ti sei perso le mie numerose critiche alla società per il mercato osceno a mio avviso fatto, soprattutto nel reparto offensivo. 

4)Il paragone con l'Atalanta certo che ci può stare, ti ricordo che negli ultimi anni hanno fatto meglio di noi, l'anno scorso ci sono arrivati davanti, e quest'anno ci sono buone possibilità che riaccada, essendo a soli due punti di distacco.
Il paragone non va più fatto purtroppo con la juve, real ecc ecc. Al momento siamo una squadra provinciale, sia nel gioco che come società e rosa. Il punto comunque era incentrato sul discorso del gioco, tu dici che con gli uomini che abbiamo non possiamo esprimere un certo tipo di gioco, io sono d'accordo ma fino ad un certo punto. Ecco perché ho parlato dell'atalanta, che esprime un gran calcio con gente come Petagna, Cornelius,Papu,Ilicic,De Roon,Freuler e Cristante. Ora senza offesa, ma se noi avessimo avuto questi uomini, non ci sarebbe stato uno ma dico uno, che avrebbe preteso qualcosa da questi, sia come gioco che come risultati. E' vero che è più facile giocare in certi ambienti, ma è anche vero, che se l'atalnta gioca bene, il merito è soprattutto di Gasperini, che nonostante abbia dei giocatori mediocri riesce ad esprimere un bel calcio, offensivo, e con tanti gol.
Ora non dico che noi dovevamo fare una caterva di reti, ma addirittura siamo la decima squadra per numero di gol. Raramente facciamo più di un gol a partita, qualcosa vorrà dire o no? forse Gattuso trascura un pò la parte offensiva per concentrarsi molto su quella difensiva, nel senso che chiede maggior sacrificio ai giocatori e preferisce impostare la squadra per non prendere gol ed essere molto compatta. Ok ha funzionato fino a quando avevamo gamba più dell'avversario, ma adesso? appena siamo calati fisicamente abbiamo preso 3 gol dalla juve, con l'inter solo Icardi ci ha graziato, 1 gol abbiamo preso con il Sassuolo e uno ne abbiamo fatto (ok abbiamo creato diverse occasioni anche se non proprio così tante come volete far credere, ma ti ricordo che ancora con Montella abbiamo pareggiato partite come contro il Torino o Genoa pur avendo tante occasioni), pareggio con il torino. Forse è un caso, o forse no. Ma se dovesse essere così, ovvero che calando di condizione, viene meno la nostra pericolosità offensiva, non è una bella cosa. 

5) Non possiamo sapere se avremmo mantenuto sempre questa media comunque, non puoi dire che siccome abbiamo fatto 37 punti ne avremmo fatti altrettanti nel girone di andata. Non ha senso mi spiace, perché non puoi avere la controprova. E comunque sono 34 non 37. Ergo teoricamente arriveremmo a 68. Quindi fuori zona champions sicuro.

Questo discorso che faccio non è perché voglio la testa di Gattuso o non sono riconoscente, lo ribadisco per la 300esima volta, ma solo perché temo che se non gli comprano giocatori forti, ma veramente forti, più di così non possiamo fare, e non vorrei rivedere nuovamente il Milan fuori dalla champions anche l'anno prossimo.


----------



## Djici (19 Aprile 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Apriamo bene gli occhi sull'attenzione maniacale che il mister riserva alla fase di non possesso con tutto ciò che questo implica.
> Il talento di suso andrebbe preservato perchè ogni rincorsa all'indietro è un dribbling in meno in attacco.



A questa squadra direi pure al centravanti di sbattersi e fare pressing ma l'unico che dovrebbe essere risparmiato dovrebbe proprio essere lui... Sopratutto che a destra ha Kessie che corre gia per 2.

E hai ragionissima quando parli di corsa e di un Gattuso che pensa quasi esclusivamente a quello : ogni volta che non abbiamo vinto ha detto che dovevamo correre di piu...

Zero schemi offensivi da quando e arrivato. Cosi non si va lontano.
Ovviamente ha un materiale umano proprio scadente... che sia a livello tecnico o atletico. E lo ripeto da agosto. Ma non vedere proprio la mano di un allenatore nelle azioni offensive dopo cosi tanto tempo e una cosa piu unica che rara... anzi, e una cosa che si puo vedere ogni tanto quando arriva il traghettatore che prova a finire la stagione dignitosamente.
Ma questa volta il "traghetatore" si e preso un bel triennale con 3 anni di contratto...

Speriamo che sia solo la paura di non entrare in un loop negativo come con Montella unita alla pochezza del nostro attaco.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Aprile 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Vado punto per punto, cercando di risponderti.
> 1)Partiamo dal presupposto che io non ho MAI creduto alla champions, e lo dicevo da mesi, proprio nel periodo in cui tutti o quasi ci credevano. Non a caso mi sono beccato critiche aspre da parte di molti utenti, dal pessimista al non tifoso vero del Milan.
> Ho sempre detto che saremmo arrivati a 5/6 punti circa dalla zona champions, e mi sembra che siamo più o meno in linea con quanto avevo scritto. Abbiamo avuto un range di distanza dal 4 posto tra i 10 e 7 punti, quindi siamo più o meno in linea con le mie aspettative, adesso teoricamente abbasseremo un pò la distanza ma alla fine saremo 5/6 punti dal 4 posto, a mio avviso.
> Con questo non voglio detto bravo, semplicemente però, se devi avvalorare ciò che dici, cerca quanto meno di non attribuire pensieri o parole agli altri che non sono mai state scritte. Hai sbagliato persona, perché non ho mai criticato Gattuso perchè credevo alla champions, anzi riconosco il buon lavoro fatto da Rino, ma come tutti ho una mia opinione sull'allenatore, e ci sta che possa avere anche qualche critica.
> ...



Tanti spunti interessanti nel tuo commento (ma sono d'accordo anche con [MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION] a dire il vero) 

Qualche commento:
- Tra allenare Milan e Atalanta c'è un abisso ovviamente. In provincia puoi prenderti molti più rischi e i giocatori giocano con molte meno pressioni, al Milan ogni partita è una finale e l'avversario gioca la partita della vita, senza considerare la pressione enorme del pubblico di San Siro. Detto questo Gasperini è bravissimo e (non solo) Gattuso ha molto da imparare da lui.
- La squadra è un po' monca, lo sappiamo fin dal principio, e costruita per/da un allenatore completamente diverso da Gattuso (direi agli antipodi), ma ci sta dopo appena un anno no? vediamo (speriamo) l'estate prossima cosa succede.
- Più che comprargli giocatori forti (che ovviamente ci vogliono a prescindere per migliorare) secondo me bisognerà prenderli congeniali al suo gioco, ovvero elementi di gamba e aggressività, che reggano il ritmo che Gattuso richiede. I tre davanti soprattutto sono cruciali, le ultime partite hanno convinto anche me, e andrebbero cambiati tutti e tre. Sugli esterni ci vogliono due motorini che asfaltano la fascia e ripartano come forsennati. Paradossalmente Hakan andrebbe considerato come mezzala non come attaccante.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Aprile 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> A questa squadra direi pure al centravanti di sbattersi e fare pressing ma l'unico che dovrebbe essere risparmiato dovrebbe proprio essere lui... Sopratutto che a destra ha Kessie che corre gia per 2.
> 
> E hai ragionissima quando parli di corsa e di un Gattuso che pensa quasi esclusivamente a quello : ogni volta che non abbiamo vinto ha detto che dovevamo correre di piu...
> 
> ...



Ah , meno male.
Credevo di essere l'unico visionario qua in mezzo.
Dire che gattuso ha fatto benissimo è doveroso, dire che ci ha salvato la stagione è altrettanto onesto , ribadire che la nostra rosa è costruita male è inevitabile ma non mi si venga a dire che negli ultimi 20 metri si è preparato qualcosa perchè io non vedo nulla di nulla.
Non vedo un dai e vai, non vedo un'imbucata, non vedo una ricerca del terzo uomo, non vedo un attacco al primo palo o al secondo palo.. nulla. A volte sbagliamo perfino i tempi sulle transizioni , perdendo tempi di giocata banali.
Le uniche azioni degne di nota sono i tagli di kessie sull'asse calabria-suso e poi per il resto palla a suso e a calha e vediamo se inventano qualcosa.
Che poi si analizzano solo i gol fatti e i gol subiti , paragonandoli coi numeri horror sotto la gestione montella mi pare approssimativa come analisi.
Io nell'ultimo periodo noto che a stento facciamo un gol in 90' e quando uno non basta perchè segnano anche gli avversari ,come ieri, la vittoria non arriva.
La nostra fase offensiva è piatta , senza fattore imprevedibilità, senza gioco verticale, senza inserimenti.
Colpa degli interpreti?
Bene, allora si cerchi e si provi altro perchè cosi non va proprio.
Proviamo a giocare più in ampiezza per poi crossare in area.
Ma ieri gattuso nel post gara ha detto che giocando con due punte ha concesso troppo campo. Ecco, appunto.
Avevo la vaga sensazione che il pensiero numero uno fosse non prenderle.


----------



## admin (21 Aprile 2018)

Rino, per il bene di tutti: straccia quel contratto e vai a fare esperienza in provincia. E poi ci rivediamo tra qualche anno, se è il caso.


----------



## Anguus (21 Aprile 2018)

Dovrebbe avere la dignità di dimettersi stasera stessa.


----------



## admin (21 Aprile 2018)

Che guaio che hanno combinato. Che guaio.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Rino, per il bene di tutti: straccia quel contratto e vai a fare esperienza in provincia. E poi ci rivediamo tra qualche anno, se è il caso.



E regalare i soldi? Ma figurati maledetti i due maledetti i due interisti ed il giorno che Mirabelli venne ufficializzato alle spese di Maldini.


----------



## alcyppa (21 Aprile 2018)

1 punto tra andata e ritorno col Benevento sono da ritiro del patentino da allenatore.


Spero si dimostri davvero Milanista e che alla fine della stagione si dimetta.
Ma figuriamoci.


----------



## BossKilla7 (21 Aprile 2018)

Si sapeva che aspettare la fine della stagione sarebbe stata la cosa migliore. Purtroppo tutti i casi umani spettano a noi


----------



## Schism75 (21 Aprile 2018)

Se davvero è milanista, rassegna le dimissioni a fine campionato.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Aprile 2018)

Comunque è incredibile anche la sorte. Dal rinnovo zero vittorie mi pare. Il nulla. Come proprio a voler sottolineare in maniera macroscopica la stupidità del nostro DS e dell'AD per questa scelta ridicola


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Aprile 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Comunque è incredibile anche la sorte. Dal rinnovo zero vittorie mi pare. Il nulla. Come proprio a voler sottolineare in maniera macroscopica la stupidità del nostro DS e dell'AD per questa scelta ridicola



Ecco il motivo per il quale NON SI RINNOVA ora.. ehehehe ma deve sapere cosa fare lui..ma sapere cosa dove volete che scappi Gattuso al Real? Società di interisti incompenti


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Aprile 2018)

Mi spiace molto, lo dico con il cuore che piange, ma dopo una pagina storica e vergognosa come questa sarebbe un grande gesto d'onore se Rino rimettesse il mandato in mano alla società. Che poi possono riconfermarlo, ma sarebbe un gesto d'onore.


----------



## __king george__ (21 Aprile 2018)

esonerare Gattuso e spendere tutto il budget in un allenatore se necessario


----------



## Anguus (21 Aprile 2018)

Non hanno fatto una dico una sola SCELTA giusta da quando hanno preso in mano il Milan. Confermare Montella, Il mercato, Gattuso. Non hanno azzeccato una sola cosa.


----------



## cremone (21 Aprile 2018)

La squadra si e' involuta parecchio nell'ultimo mese e forse il rinnovo e' stato un po' affrettato....


----------



## Milanista (21 Aprile 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> esonerare Gattuso e spendere tutto il budget in un allenatore se necessario



E dove lo trovi uno bravo che abbia voglia di rovinarsi la reputazione per venire ad allenare ste pippe?


----------



## Aron (21 Aprile 2018)

Penso non sia mai capitato nella storia della Serie A che un allenatore arrivato in corso di stagione abbia rinnovato per un triennale e per finire esonerato o dimissionario entro fine stagione.

Potremmo battere anche questo record negativo.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (21 Aprile 2018)

Milanista ha scritto:


> E dove lo trovi uno bravo che abbia voglia di rovinarsi la reputazione per venire ad allenare ste pippe?



Non hai tutti i torti.
Se contatti Conte e gli parli di "mercato low cost, fuori tre dentro tre, arrivano Reina e Strinic per puntellare la rosa" come minimo ti mette le mani addosso.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Aprile 2018)

Gattuso non è un grande allenatore ma dubito che anche uno bravo possa fare di più con gente così scarsa. Borini, Kalinic, Silva, Rodriguez, Calabria, Biglia (per dirne alcuni) non sono da squadra che vuole ritornare a vincere. [MENTION=1987]Sotiris[/MENTION] sarà d'accordo?


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Aprile 2018)

Per carità, tanta stima per come ha risollevato almeno in parte la stagione, ma è chiaro che non è lui l'allenatore da cui ripartire


----------



## Willy Wonka (21 Aprile 2018)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Gattuso non è un grande allenatore ma dubito che anche uno bravo possa fare di più con gente così scarsa. Borini, Kalinic, Silva, Rodriguez, Calabria, Biglia (per dirne alcuni) non sono da squadra che vuole ritornare a vincere.



Un minimo di più penso sia ammissibile chiederlo. Abbiamo visto un girone di solo corsa. Corsa e basta. Nessuno schema. Venuta meno la corsa la squadra è andata nel pallone non sapendo cosa fare. Non a caso abbiamo fatto discrete partite quando devi giocare in ripartenza e figuracce contro squadre chiuse con cui devi costruire. La materia prima non sarà eccelsa ma nemmeno da perdere in casa col Benevento dai.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Aprile 2018)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Gattuso non è un grande allenatore ma dubito che anche uno bravo possa fare di più con gente così scarsa. Borini, Kalinic, Silva, Rodriguez, Calabria, Biglia (per dirne alcuni) non sono da squadra che vuole ritornare a vincere.



Fare 9 punti invece di uno, ripeto UNO, tra benevento e verona è impresa titanica e serve cristiano ronaldo.

Tra l'altro abbiamo beccato ben 5 gol (per ora) tra benevento e verona.

Aspettiamo poi il ritorno col verona per vedere la statistica peggiorata ancora


----------



## 7vinte (21 Aprile 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Fare 9 punti invece di uno, ripeto UNO, tra benevento e verona è impresa titanica e serve cristiano ronaldo.
> 
> Tra la'ltro abbiamo beccato ben 5 gol (per ora) tra benevento e verona.
> 
> Aspetto il ritorno col verona per vedere la statistica peggiorata ancora



6 gil


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Aprile 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> 6 gil



Hai ragione, non ci credo 6 GOL. Con le probabilità che la statistica peggiori in maniera assurda tra poco


----------



## Blu71 (21 Aprile 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Fare 9 punti invece di uno, ripeto UNO, tra benevento e verona è impresa titanica e serve cristiano ronaldo.
> 
> Tra l'altro abbiamo beccato ben 5 gol (per ora) tra benevento e verona.
> 
> Aspettiamo poi il ritorno col verona per vedere la statistica peggiorata ancora



Nel girone di ritorno abbiamo fatto buoni punti con chi ci precede ma non siamo più forti di Roma e Lazio come non siamo più scarsi di Benevento e Verona. La squadra questa è. Togli pure qualche titolare (Romagnoli) e aggiungi un po' di sfortuna.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Aprile 2018)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Nel girone di ritorno abbiamo fatto buoni punti con chi ci precede ma non siamo più forti di Roma e Lazio come non siamo più scarsi di Benevento e Verona. La squadra questa è. Togli pure qualche titolare (Romagnoli) e aggiungi un po' di sfortuna.



Li abbiamo fatti grazie a una condizione fisica migliore mentre gli altri rifiatavano. Tutto li. A parità di condizione atletica ci asfaltano praticamente tutti come niente


----------



## Sotiris (21 Aprile 2018)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Gattuso non è un grande allenatore ma dubito che anche uno bravo possa fare di più con gente così scarsa. Borini, Kalinic, Silva, Rodriguez, Calabria, Biglia (per dirne alcuni) non sono da squadra che vuole ritornare a vincere. [MENTION=1987]Sotiris[/MENTION] sarà d'accordo?



è un onore essere menzionato da te.
caro [MENTION=51]Blu71[/MENTION] io sono parziale su Gattuso, lo posso ammettere, però vedere gettare m.... su di lui e su Mirabelli allo stesso tempo è imbarazzante. o Mirabelli ha fatto una squadra di scarsi e Gattuso ha fatto miracoli in questo girone virtuale oppure Mirabelli ha fatto una squadra di fenomeni e Gattuso è un incapace.
io penso che il mercato sia stato molto buono, non lotti con la Juve ad armi pari nella partita secca o batti la Roma e la Lazio e l'Inter se così non fosse. la squadra se la poteva giocare con Lazio, Inter e Roma per me.
abbiamo sbagliato Montella (e Montella la preparazione e la gestione dei primi risultati negativi).
abbiamo sbagliato l'attacco e questo è sicuramente ancora più grave, se possibile.
Borini lo bocciai, Kalinic idem, Silva no, Rodriguez no Biglia no.
Certamente anche i Silva e Rodriguez e Biglia non sono da scudetto ma da lotta con Lazio e Inter, almeno, certamente sì.

Gattuso non è un grande allenatore, posso senz'altro concordare allo stato.
Però anche un Conte, per dirne uno, non credo avrebbe potuto portare questa rosa oltre il terzo posto, nel migliore dei casi.


----------



## alcyppa (21 Aprile 2018)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> è un onore essere menzionato da te.
> caro [MENTION=51]Blu71[/MENTION] io sono parziale su Gattuso, lo posso ammettere, però vedere gettare m.... su di lui e su Mirabelli allo stesso tempo è imbarazzante. o Mirabelli ha fatto una squadra di scarsi e Gattuso ha fatto miracoli in questo girone virtuale oppure Mirabelli ha fatto una squadra di fenomeni e Gattuso è un incapace.
> io penso che il mercato sia stato molto buono, non lotti con la Juve ad armi pari nella partita secca o batti la Roma e la Lazio e l'Inter se così non fosse. la squadra se la poteva giocare con Lazio, Inter e Roma per me.
> abbiamo sbagliato Montella (e Montella la preparazione e la gestione dei primi risultati negativi).
> ...



E dici poco?

In ogni caso, QUALUNQUE sia la rosa, non si può fare 1 punto in due partite col Benevento. Non si può.


Per quanto mi riguarda Fassone e Mirabelli sarebbero da cacciare a pedate, Rino da mettere alla porta con un po' più di gentilezza e riconoscenza.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Aprile 2018)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> è un onore essere menzionato da te.
> caro [MENTION=51]Blu71[/MENTION] io sono parziale su Gattuso, lo posso ammettere, però vedere gettare m.... su di lui e su Mirabelli allo stesso tempo è imbarazzante. o Mirabelli ha fatto una squadra di scarsi e Gattuso ha fatto miracoli in questo girone virtuale oppure Mirabelli ha fatto una squadra di fenomeni e Gattuso è un incapace.
> io penso che il mercato sia stato molto buono, non lotti con la Juve ad armi pari nella partita secca o batti la Roma e la Lazio e l'Inter se così non fosse. la squadra se la poteva giocare con Lazio, Inter e Roma per me.
> abbiamo sbagliato Montella (e Montella la preparazione e la gestione dei primi risultati negativi).
> ...


 [MENTION=1987]Sotiris[/MENTION] per me nessun vero milanista dovrebbe gettare m... su Gattuso per tutto quello che rappresenta. La verità, come sempre, sta nel mezzo: Mirabelli, per me, ha costruito male la squadra e davvero non capisco ancora oggi che ci fa Kalinic al Milan.
Gattuso ci mette tutto se stesso e di questo va ringraziato, altro che insultato, però non gli avrei rinnovato il contratto subito per tre anni.
Quanto alla lotta con Lazio ed Inter, personalmente, l'ho sempre ritenuta fuori dalla nostra portata come quella con Juve, Roma e Napoli.


----------



## Teddy (21 Aprile 2018)

Non riesco proprio ad avercela con lui, anzi, mi dispiace si sia ritrovato in questa situazione. Ha a disposizione una mezza squadra fatta di poche certezze, tante scommesse (più perse che altro), mezzi giocatori e un attacco che a confronto il trio "suso-bacca-deulofeu" era il Ka-Pa-Ro. Povero Rino.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Rino, per il bene di tutti: straccia quel contratto e vai a fare esperienza in provincia. E poi ci rivediamo tra qualche anno, se è il caso.



a me dispiace tantissimo per Rino, non se lo merita. Per colpa di mirabelli e fessone, Rino rischia di bruciarsi e di venir criticato aspramente dai tifosi che lo adorano. Maledetti.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Aprile 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ecco il motivo per il quale NON SI RINNOVA ora.. ehehehe ma deve sapere cosa fare lui..ma sapere cosa dove volete che scappi Gattuso al Real? Società di interisti incompenti



Mamma mia, ricordo perfettamente il topic del rinnovo,dove scrivevo che sarebbe stato un errore clamoroso e che l'ultima volta che avevamo fatto una cosa simile, fu con allegri e da quel momento ci andò male in campionato finendo per perderlo. 
Taac.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Aprile 2018)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> è un onore essere menzionato da te.
> caro [MENTION=51]Blu71[/MENTION] io sono parziale su Gattuso, lo posso ammettere, però vedere gettare m.... su di lui e su Mirabelli allo stesso tempo è imbarazzante. o Mirabelli ha fatto una squadra di scarsi e Gattuso ha fatto miracoli in questo girone virtuale oppure Mirabelli ha fatto una squadra di fenomeni e Gattuso è un incapace.
> io penso che il mercato sia stato molto buono, non lotti con la Juve ad armi pari nella partita secca o batti la Roma e la Lazio e l'Inter se così non fosse. la squadra se la poteva giocare con Lazio, Inter e Roma per me.
> abbiamo sbagliato Montella (e Montella la preparazione e la gestione dei primi risultati negativi).
> ...



Il discorso è che la colpa è da distribuire su più livelli:
1)Società che fa un all-in praticamente questa estate senza prima ragionare sull'eventuale mercato di Gennaio e post.

2)DS che ha fatto un mercato a mio parere osceno, senza un'idea logica, comprando giocatori prima per un modulo e poi a caso solo in base alle occasioni(Bonucci), mettendo in crisi Montella che non ci ha poi capito più nulla, complice di questo disastro.

3)Rinnovare ad un allenatore che non stimavi (Montella).

4)Esonerarlo troppo tardi

5)Rinnovare un allenatore della primavera, per due mesi fatti bene. Per carità, è stato bravissimo in quei due mesi Rino, ma bisognava assolutamente aspettare per capire come si finiva e che occasioni si presentavano come allenatori liberi. Errore da dilettanti allo sbaraglio.

6) Gattuso ha il merito di tante cose, dalla solidità difensiva (Oddio adesso un pò meno ma ci può stare un calo),dalla compattezza,condizione fisica,dal aver dato un minimo di senso a questa stagione (finale di coppa italia). Però è indubbio che questa squadra non giochi a calcio, ma solo di difesa e contropiede, e soprattutto non si vede un gioco, una manovra offensiva degna di nota. E questo lo fai anche con i nostri giocatori che non saranno campioni ma sicuramente migliori del Benevento lo sono. Eppure oggi se c'era una squadra che giocava a calcio, era quella campana e non noi. Questo è inaccettabile. Gattuso ha margini importanti, potrà sicuramente diventare un grande allenatore, ma deve ancora crescere, e non è giusto bruciarlo con la nostra panchina, e bruciare anche la prossima stagione. Non possiamo permettercelo. Serve un allenatore pronto,esperto e di livello.


----------



## Aron (22 Aprile 2018)

A me dispiace per lui, ma dopo questa figuraccia non vedo come si possa continuare.

Lo ritengo l'uomo giusto nel posto sbagliato nel momento sbagliato.

Oltretutto, da come ne parla nelle interviste e come riportano i media, si è fissato con Belotti.
Come può pensare di investire 50-60 milioni per un'incertezza come Belotti dopo essersi scottato con Kalinic, Silva e un acerbo Cutrone?


----------



## admin (22 Aprile 2018)

Chiedetevi perchè tanti media che ci odiano, chiedevano a gran voce la conferma di Gattuso. Dopo Montella, Kalinic, e compagnia cantante.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Aprile 2018)

Mister ma un gol come quello che ci ha segnato il benevento perchè noi non lo vediamo mai???
Attacco alla linea della punta e assist fatto coi tempi giusti.
Tempi, spazio, intesa. L'essenza di una manovra offensiva.


----------



## jacky (22 Aprile 2018)

.


----------



## Jino (22 Aprile 2018)

Purtroppo per mesi non ha fatto turnover, non per scelta ma per obbligo, mezz'ali ed ali alternative non ne abbiamo, ed ora stiamo pagando lo scotto...i nostri giocatori di inventiva (Suso, Hakan, Jack) non sono più pervenuti, la squadra è diventata lenta, sterile e prevedibile. 

Io sto con il mister, gli servono 5-6 giocatori nei ruoli chiave, una preparazione atletica completa.

Ma evitiamo come la peste il settimo posto, basta preliminari dei preliminari, con il mondiale di mezzo non si può cominciare la stagione a metà luglio, se non si arriva sesti voglio andar fuori da tutto.


----------



## jacky (22 Aprile 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Purtroppo per mesi non ha fatto turnover, non per scelta ma per obbligo, mezz'ali ed ali alternative non ne abbiamo, ed ora stiamo pagando lo scotto...i nostri giocatori di inventiva (Suso, Hakan, Jack) non sono più pervenuti, la squadra è diventata lenta, sterile e prevedibile.
> 
> Io sto con il mister, gli servono 5-6 giocatori nei ruoli chiave, una preparazione atletica completa.
> 
> Ma evitiamo come la peste il settimo posto, basta preliminari dei preliminari, con il mondiale di mezzo non si può cominciare la stagione a metà luglio, se non si arriva sesti voglio andar fuori da tutto.



Invito a rileggere a tutti i tifosi il tuo post più volte.
Ci sono 3-4 cose agghiaccianti che hai scritto, mi dispiace dirtelo.
Questo fa capire che squadra siamo diventati.
Stiamo parlando del Milan eh, del Milan.

Sei uno di quei tanti tifosi che si è dimenticato degli ultimi 10 anni e che l'anno prossimo sarebbe disposto a scrivere cose simili se non uguali. Sono 10 anni che sento dire sempre le stesse cose, e i risultati sono sempre peggiori. Chissà come mai...

Mettiti in testa una cosa: se vuoi fare il salto di qualità devi affidarti a dei professionisti, ai migliori. Dove pensi di andare con Li, Fassone, Mirabelli e Gattuso? Dove? Ma li hai visti in faccia, li senti parlare?


----------



## de sica (22 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Chiedetevi perchè tanti media che ci odiano, chiedevano a gran voce la conferma di Gattuso. Dopo Montella, Kalinic, e compagnia cantante.



Beh però adesso non esageriamo. Da quando avevamo perso con l'atalanta, prima di ieri, l'unica sconfitta era quella di torino. Le prestazioni ci sono state, e spesso con l'11 tipo abbiamo dato dimostrazione di giocarcela con chiunque. Lo avete esaltato anche voi, adesso è troppo facile gridare allo scandalo.
La colpe di gattuso arrivano fino a un certo punto, poi subentrano le lacune in rosa, dove mancano riserve quantomeno all'altezza dei titolari.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Chiedetevi perchè tanti media che ci odiano, chiedevano a gran voce la conferma di Gattuso. Dopo Montella, Kalinic, e compagnia cantante.



Gli stessi media che stanno tirando la volata a Belotti per il nostro attacco l'anno prossimo


----------



## ibracadabra9 (22 Aprile 2018)

I giocatori sono morti e svanito il miracolo champions hanno pure mollato.

A me spiace per Rino. Spero che il 9 maggio succede un miracolo più che altro per lui.


----------



## Aron (22 Aprile 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Mettiti in testa una cosa: se vuoi fare il salto di qualità devi affidarti a dei professionisti, ai migliori. Dove pensi di andare con Li, Fassone, Mirabelli e Gattuso? Dove? Ma li hai visti in faccia, li senti parlare?




E' questo il punto sostanziale.

*Siamo il Milan*. Non c'è posto per esperimenti, prove, dubbi e incertezze. Il Milan è storicamente il traguardo dei traguardi come pochissimi altri club. 
Chi non è all'altezza ne viene travolto, e non può essere altrimenti.

Cosa si pensava di fare con:

-un AD che mai prima d'ora aveva fatto l'AD
-un DS che mai prima d'ora aveva fatto il DS
-un allenatore come Montella che mai aveva allenato una big e mai aveva partecipato alla Champions
-un allenatore come Gattuso che mai aveva allenato in Serie A
-una squadra con NESSUN giocatore che ha mai vinto una Champions 
-una rosa in cui l'unico ad aver vinto uno/più campionati importanti è solo Bonucci
-un organico dove non esiste alcun giocatore che sia mai arrivato a 20 goal in campionato

Davvero troppe troppe troppe incertezze, dubbi, esordienti e inesperti. 
Va bene se a gente esperta e adatta al Milan ci siano anche altri elementi da testare e integrare, ma così com'è stato tutto quanto allestito è una combinazione di "se e forse" che ha prodotto ciò che stiamo vedendo.


----------



## Aron (22 Aprile 2018)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> I giocatori sono morti e svanito il miracolo champions hanno pure mollato.
> 
> A me spiace per Rino. Spero che il 9 maggio succede un miracolo più che altro per lui.



Magari sono severo, ma la vittoria della Coppa Italia per me non cambia nulla.

La Coppa Italia non ha mai contato molto neanche quando c'era la Coppa delle Coppe e aveva un pizzico di prestigio in più. 
Colpa anche dell'UEFA che si ostina a impedire di assegnare uno slot Champions a chi vince le coppe nazionali.


----------



## 1972 (22 Aprile 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> E' questo il punto sostanziale.
> 
> *Siamo il Milan*. Non c'è posto per esperimenti, prove, dubbi e incertezze. Il Milan è storicamente il traguardo dei traguardi come pochissimi altri club.
> Chi non è all'altezza ne viene travolto, e non può essere altrimenti.
> ...



concordo- ma sfinter e lazio stanno messi + o - come noi e una delle due partecipera' alla prox cl.


----------



## Garrincha (22 Aprile 2018)

A me fa anche pena, era in lacrime durante le interviste post partita ma ha le sue responsabilità non avendo giudicato correttamente le sue capacità, è un allenatore da Azerbaijan o Thailandia, la sua dimensione è quella


----------



## jacky (22 Aprile 2018)

1972 ha scritto:


> concordo- ma sfinter e lazio stanno messi + o - come noi e una delle due partecipera' alla prox cl.



Ah, un Tare che fa incassare a Lotito 80 milioni e porta 3 campioncini a zero lo confronti con Mirabelli?
Cioè chi guadagna 80 e forse entra in Champions e chi spende 230 e forse non arriva neanche in EL sarebbero uguali?

Se poi non riusciamo a confrontare la professionalità e il curriculum di Sabatini e Spalletti con quello dei nostri... stiamo messi male.

Al Milan ci sono dei pluriraccomandati che non avrebbe preso nessuno sul mercato, penso che Li sia obbligato a tenerli un po' come Berlusconi con Galliani... Ma sarà difficile uscirne con certi parassiti perdenti.


----------



## Djici (22 Aprile 2018)

de sica ha scritto:


> Beh però adesso non esageriamo. Da quando avevamo perso con l'atalanta, prima di ieri, l'unica sconfitta era quella di torino. Le prestazioni ci sono state, e spesso con l'11 tipo abbiamo dato dimostrazione di giocarcela con chiunque. Lo avete esaltato anche voi, adesso è troppo facile gridare allo scandalo.
> La colpe di gattuso arrivano fino a un certo punto, poi subentrano le lacune in rosa, dove mancano riserve quantomeno all'altezza dei titolari.



Gattuso non può traformare Calha in Neymar, Suso in Messi e Kalinic in Lewa.
Così come non lo poteva fare Montella.

Eppure a parte in 2 o 3 tutti li altri dicevano che Montella era uno scandalo che non arrivasse minimo terzo con lo squadrone fatto da Mirabelli.

Quindi non dico che Gattuso sia scarso. Ha scuse (come le aveva quello prima di lui). Ma è anche vero che a livello offensivo e tutto lasciato al caso... poi magari lui passa 25 ore al giorno a lavorare sui schemi offensivi... io a Milanello non co sto tutta la giornata per guardarlo... ma guardando le partite non vedo nulla di nulla.


----------



## 1972 (22 Aprile 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Ah, un Tare che fa incassare a Lotito 80 milioni e porta 3 campioncini a zero lo confronti con Mirabelli?
> Cioè chi guadagna 80 e forse entra in Champions e chi spende 230 e forse non arriva neanche in EL sarebbero uguali?
> 
> Se poi non riusciamo a confrontare la professionalità e il curriculum di Sabatini e Spalletti con quello dei nostri... stiamo messi male.
> ...



hai frainteso fratello. volevo significare che nella mediocrita' del campionato italiano basta poco per andare in cl. a noi e' mancato quel poco che invece hanno sfinter e lazie ! nel sondaggio ho votato tare tanto per intenderci......


----------



## Milanlove (22 Aprile 2018)

Ok, colpa di montella che non sa far rendere i giocatori al 100% dopo che però l'anno scorso con le "macerie" del milan ha fatto meglio del brillante nuovo milan di quest'anno.
Ok, ora colpa di Gattuso se Kalinic e Silva in due messi assieme oltre a fare quasi 70 milioni (più chissà quante mazzette date da Mirabelli ai loro procuratori), non riescono a fare la metà della metà della metà dei gol del nostro attaccante delle primavera.

Avanti il prossimo a questo punto. Insomma, ci sarà pure un mago che trasformi Kalinic e Andrè Silva in due giocatori forti, in due goleador.

Sarà mica che questi giocatori sono scarsi??? No, dai. Nella sua pluriennale esperienza da DS, Mirabelli ha sempre dimostrato di essere un grande DS, non può aver buttato via 250 milioni uno come lui... no, no.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (22 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Chiedetevi perchè tanti media che ci odiano, chiedevano a gran voce la conferma di Gattuso. Dopo Montella, Kalinic, e compagnia cantante.



E TS che da un mesetto ha iniziato a fare un tifo sfrenato per Yonghong...


----------



## Aron (22 Aprile 2018)

1972 ha scritto:


> concordo- ma sfinter e lazio stanno messi + o - come noi e una delle due partecipera' alla prox cl.



L'Inter infatti andrebbe in Champions unicamente grazie a Icardi (e in parte anche a Perisic, ma soprattutto l'argentino).
Senza Icardi sarebbero messi come noi, nella migliore delle ipotesi.


----------



## Milanlove (22 Aprile 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> E' questo il punto sostanziale.
> 
> *Siamo il Milan*. Non c'è posto per esperimenti, prove, dubbi e incertezze. Il Milan è storicamente il traguardo dei traguardi come pochissimi altri club.
> Chi non è all'altezza ne viene travolto, e non può essere altrimenti.
> ...



perfetto. Concordo in tutto.
E amaramente aggiungo che la traversata del deserto inizierà solo la prossima stagione. Qui molti non hanno ancora capito in che situazione ci ritroviamo, non hanno ancora capito le difficoltà a cui andremo incontro i prossimi anni con il ffp. Questa estate chiarirà molte cose, già Fassone sta comunque mettendo le mani avanti.

Chi nega che questo Milan sia allo sbando (forse quasi peggio di prima...), chi minimizza i nostri problemi societari, dirigenziali e sportivi non fa altro che il male del Milan. E' complice dei nostri dirigenti dilettanti allo sbaraglio e del nostro proprietario fantasma.
Quando tutti i tifosi rossoneri saranno uniti nel condannare l'operato di questa gente, sarà sempre troppo tardi.

Ora è tutta colpa di Gattuso, l'unico in tutto il nostro marasma di Milanello e Casa Milan che nella sua vita qualcosa di buono per il Milan l'ha fatto. L'unico.


----------



## Aron (23 Aprile 2018)

Sensazione personale: Gattuso è in rotta contro alcuni giocatori (ultima dimostrazione l'annullamento del giorno di riposo e lo sfogo nello spogliatoio), e chiederà alla società tutta una serie di cessioni che rivoluzionerebbero almeno un terzo della rosa. 

Qualora non lo soddisfassero, si dimetterà (a mio parere dovrebbe dimettersi a prescindere)


----------



## __king george__ (23 Aprile 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Sensazione personale: Gattuso è in rotta contro alcuni giocatori (ultima dimostrazione l'annullamento del giorno di riposo e lo sfogo nello spogliatoio), e chiederà alla società tutta una serie di cessioni che rivoluzionerebbero almeno un terzo della rosa.
> 
> Qualora non lo soddisfassero, si dimetterà (a mio parere dovrebbe dimettersi a prescindere)


e meno male che erano i giocatori ad aver chiesto a gran voce il rinnovo.......


----------



## Willy Wonka (23 Aprile 2018)

Ma non erano andati tutti a cena a festeggiare il rinnovo? Lol


----------



## Aron (23 Aprile 2018)

Dopo Seedorf e Inzaghi sono riusciti a rovinarci pure Gattuso

Ma si sapeva che andava a finire così, questi sono i danni di scimmiottamento di "guardiolismo" e "contismo" a cui andiamo dietro da anni (e a cui abbiamo aggiunto il "marottismo-paraticismo")


----------



## vannu994 (25 Aprile 2018)

Ragazzi mi è preso un dubbio, quando è stato firmato il contratto di Gattuso, Fassone da qualche parte non disse che doveva essere integrato? Possibile che la società abbia inserito delle clausole in cui si riserva la possibilità di rescindere il contratto nel casu in cui non dovesse arrivare l'EL senza preliminari?


----------



## MaschioAlfa (25 Aprile 2018)

Ma sono l unico a voler dare un po' di tempo a mister, DS e società ? Che so,.... Un altra stagione prima di dare dei giudizi o chiedere la testa di qualcuno su vassoio d argento ?


----------



## Schism75 (25 Aprile 2018)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> perfetto. Concordo in tutto.
> E amaramente aggiungo che la traversata del deserto inizierà solo la prossima stagione. Qui molti non hanno ancora capito in che situazione ci ritroviamo, non hanno ancora capito le difficoltà a cui andremo incontro i prossimi anni con il ffp. Questa estate chiarirà molte cose, già Fassone sta comunque mettendo le mani avanti.
> 
> Chi nega che questo Milan sia allo sbando (forse quasi peggio di prima...), chi minimizza i nostri problemi societari, dirigenziali e sportivi non fa altro che il male del Milan. E' complice dei nostri dirigenti dilettanti allo sbaraglio e del nostro proprietario fantasma.
> ...



Si ma Gattuso non è che un ostaggio, o non ha libero arbitrio. Se la situazione era troppo grande per lui poteva non accettare, o non rinnovare e ritornare il prossimo anno ad allenare la Primavera, o chiedere innesti nuovi a Gennaio. Non lo ha fatto, ne paghi le conseguenze in caso di errori e di obiettivi mancati.
Sicuramente non è tutta colpa sua se stiamo in queste condizioni, ma una bella fetta se la sta ritagliando anche lui. Non è possibile che siamo l'unica squadra al mondo che fa solo 2 mesi di livello decente e poi scoppia (perchè arranchiamo già da Milan Arsenal). 
A mettere apposto la difesa ci aveva pensato tra dicembre e gennaio. Poi serviva ben altro. E ci riuscirà nei 2 mesi estivi a metterlo in piedi?, quando non si sa nemmeno quali giocatori avrà e quando saranno disponibili? Non l'ha fatto in 6 mesi, che è già un periodo lungo per non vedere minimamente un minimo movimento offensivo. O meglio, se vado io o te ad allenare può essere accettabile. Non da professionisti. E storicamente è una cosa non ha mai avuto fino a questo momento per sua stessa ammissione. 5 anni di carriera e non avere un'idea di stralcio di gioco offensivo mi perplime.


----------



## Schism75 (25 Aprile 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Ma sono l unico a voler dare un po' di tempo a mister, DS e società ? Che so,.... Un altra stagione prima di dare dei giudizi o chiedere la testa di qualcuno su vassoio d argento ?



Il problema è che noi abbiamo tempi strettissimi. Un anno senza CL era sopportabile dal progetto economico. 2 no. Parole di Fassone dello scorso anno. Ed erano parole con ancora la quasi certezza che il VA ce lo avrebbero dato. Se falliamo anche il prossimo anno, davvero non si sa che futuro potremo avere. La situazione in cui siamo non è ottimale, e con il SA all'orizzonte c'è poco da attendere. Tra l'altro a parole il DS e l'Allenatore pensano che servano solo 2-3 innesti e siamo competitivi, anche se non si è capito per cosa: 4rto posto o anche per il campionato? E in ogni caso è un pensiero folle, sia perchè tecnicamente non è vero, sia perchè ti esponi nuovamente a possibili fallimenti in caso di ulteriori flop o infortuni degli acquisti.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Aprile 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> E' questo il punto sostanziale.
> 
> *Siamo il Milan*. Non c'è posto per esperimenti, prove, dubbi e incertezze. Il Milan è storicamente il traguardo dei traguardi come pochissimi altri club.
> Chi non è all'altezza ne viene travolto, e non può essere altrimenti.
> ...



La storia del Siamo il Milan è diventata un po' stucchevole perchè siamo rimasti solo noi tifosi a pensarlo. I grandi campioni non fanno certo la fila per venire da noi...

Detto questo, secondo te dunque qual'è/era l'alternativa? Perchè quello che scrivi è successo dopo due anni di telenovela closing se non lo ricordi bene.

E in quei due anni le alternative CONCRETE sono state:
1 rimanere col duo malefico
2 il fantomatico Mr B e la cordata di Gangikoff

Non ci sono stati sceicchi miliardari se non nei nostri sogni di tifosi.


----------



## vannu994 (25 Aprile 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Ma sono l unico a voler dare un po' di tempo a mister, DS e società ? Che so,.... Un altra stagione prima di dare dei giudizi o chiedere la testa di qualcuno su vassoio d argento ?



Ti Darei anche ragione, ma la società è normale che possa avere dei dubbi sul DS dopo che avendo speso 230 milioni riesce a far peggio dell'anno prima dove ne erano stati spesi 14, questa è una scelta delicata che comunque può essere condivisa o meno. Riguardo l'allenatore non mi trovi d'accordo, perchè se leggi i miei post vedrai che sono uno di quelli che erano contro il rinnovo di Gattuso a metà stagione, il rinnovo se te lo meriti lo prendi a fine stagione quando si conoscono i risultati che hai ottenuto. Non mi sembra che l'inter abbia rinnovato Pioli dopo la striscia di risultati positivi l'anno scorso. Questa è stata proprio una scelta da incompetenti, non sono tifsi che si devono far prendere dall'entusiasmo, sono dei professionisti. Comunque il prossimo anno, succeda quel che succeda, che ci siano ancora Mirabelli o Gattuso si tireranno le somme e vedremo la reale efficienza a livello societario quale sarà.


----------



## Goro (25 Aprile 2018)

Su Rino non mi va giù il tempismo del rinnovo: appena la squadra ha iniziato a calare il suo rendimento, il magnifico duo si è letteralmente affrettato a rinnovare questo benedetto contratto per paura evidentemente di non poterlo poi confermare a fine stagione in caso di calo. Non riesco a fare a meno di vederla così, e per questo qui i due dimostrano la loro falsità, visto che Rino non era cercato dal Real e soprattutto a loro fa comodo per mille ragioni, e lui che sta al loro gioco perchè gli fa comodo professionalmente


----------



## pazzomania (25 Aprile 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> La storia del Siamo il Milan è diventata un po' stucchevole perchè siamo rimasti solo noi tifosi a pensarlo. I grandi campioni non fanno certo la fila per venire da noi...
> 
> Detto questo, secondo te dunque qual'è/era l'alternativa? Perchè quello che scrivi è successo dopo due anni di telenovela closing se non lo ricordi bene.
> 
> ...



Vero.

Prima capiremo che chiamarsi Milan non è sintomo di di nulla, se non di grandezza passata, non andremo da nessuna parte.

Eravamo i primi al mondo, ora siamo i ventesimi, che se ne dica.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (25 Aprile 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Vero.
> 
> Prima capiremo che chiamarsi Milan non è sintomo di di nulla, se non di grandezza passata, non andremo da nessuna parte.
> 
> Eravamo i primi al mondo, ora siamo i ventesimi, che se ne dica.



54 esimi


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Aprile 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Vero.
> 
> Prima capiremo che chiamarsi Milan non è sintomo di di nulla, se non di grandezza passata, non andremo da nessuna parte.
> 
> Eravamo i primi al mondo, ora siamo i ventesimi, che se ne dica.



E bisogna anche capire che non si recupera il terreno perso in quattro e quattr'otto perchè il divario coi grandi club europei è abissale ora come ora.

Le promesse che fanno il cinese e Fassone vanno prese con le molle, ma quello che mi stupisce dai commenti è che pochi realizzano che non esistono sceicchi babbei che si prendono il Milan e ci investono miliardi. Mr Li è l'unico che in concreto ha comprato il Milan a una cifra folle, questa è la realtà dei fatti con cui bisognerà avere a che fare che piaccia o no.


----------



## Aron (25 Aprile 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> La storia del Siamo il Milan è diventata un po' stucchevole perchè siamo rimasti solo noi tifosi a pensarlo. I grandi campioni non fanno certo la fila per venire da noi...
> 
> Detto questo, secondo te dunque qual'è/era l'alternativa? Perchè quello che scrivi è successo dopo due anni di telenovela closing se non lo ricordi bene.
> 
> ...




Il Milan a livello sportivo ha perso la sua dimensione abituale, ma quella stessa dimensione permane a livello ambientale ed economico:

-i tifosi si aspettano ogni anno che il Milan vinca qualcosa o che ottenga come minimo la qualificazione Champions, a prescindere dai mercati a zero o dispendiosi

-i media considerano e trattano il Milan come una big, per quanto di potere inferiore rispetto al passato

-i costi di gestione sono da big

-la società stessa considera il Milan come una big quando tratta con gli sponsor, e gli stessi sponsor che sottoscrivono degli accordi vogliono che il Milan si consideri una big. La società non pòtrà mai dire a uno sponsor "guardate, dateci quattro anni di tempo per tornare grandi perché ora siamo una squadra di secondo livello", altrimenti quello sponsor chiede di smettere di fare pagamenti di "primo livello", mentre altri partner mollerebbero il club visto che sponsorizzare un Milan che non fa il Milan è controproducente per i propri prodotti


Per tutto questo, il Milan cambierebbe dimensione sotto tutti i fronti (sportivo, ambientale ed economico) soltanto con fallimento o una retrocessione in serie B. Solo in quel caso tutti quanti accetterebbero un progetto lento e paziente per la rinascita del Milan.


Allo stato attuale serve per forza qualcuno che dia certezze da Milan, onde evitare il limbo in cui la squadra è precipitata dal dopo-Ibra.


I campioni a mio parere verrebbero volentieri finché ricevono uno stipendio che li soddisfi e se secondariamente ci siano altri aspetti che li possano convincere (proprietà, società, città, prestigio del club, allenatore...).
La storia ce lo dimostra: Higuain al Napoli, Ibra e Thiago Silva al PSG (e tutti gli altri che sono andati a Parigi), i campioni che si sono trasferiti al City e al Chelsea...


----------



## Aron (25 Aprile 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> E bisogna anche capire che non si recupera il terreno perso in quattro e quattr'otto perchè il divario coi grandi club europei è abissale ora come ora.
> 
> Le promesse che fanno il cinese e Fassone vanno prese con le molle, ma quello che mi stupisce dai commenti è che pochi realizzano che non esistono sceicchi babbei che si prendono il Milan e ci investono miliardi. Mr Li è l'unico che in concreto ha comprato il Milan a una cifra folle, questa è la realtà dei fatti con cui bisognerà avere a che fare che piaccia o no.




Appunto, una cifra folle su cui ci sono molti misteri. Quando il Milan verrà venduto a un prezzo equo ci sarà la fila.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Aprile 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> E bisogna anche capire che non si recupera il terreno perso in quattro e quattr'otto perchè il divario coi grandi club europei è abissale ora come ora.
> 
> Le promesse che fanno il cinese e Fassone vanno prese con le molle, ma quello che mi stupisce dai commenti è che pochi realizzano che non esistono sceicchi babbei che si prendono il Milan e ci investono miliardi. Mr Li è l'unico che in concreto ha comprato il Milan a una cifra folle, questa è la realtà dei fatti con cui bisognerà avere a che fare che piaccia o no.



Siamo sopravvissuti alle promesse e ai proclami fantasiosi di Berlusconi e Galliani, e ora rompiamo per le mezze promesse di Fassone, che giustamente prova a trasmettere ottimismo.

Vai a capire i tifosi.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Aprile 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il Milan a livello sportivo ha perso la sua dimensione abituale, ma quella stessa dimensione permane a livello ambientale ed economico:
> 
> -i tifosi si aspettano ogni anno che il Milan vinca qualcosa o che ottenga come minimo la qualificazione Champions, a prescindere dai mercati a zero o dispendiosi
> 
> ...



Quello che scrivi è corretto ma non coglie il punto, se mi permetti.

Per me il punto è che ora come ora qualcuno che dia certezze non c'è. Avevamo Berlusconi prima, che resta il più ricco in Italia e uno dei più ricchi al mondo, adesso abbiamo un fantomatico cinese che va comunque avanti a forza di aumenti di capitale in un modo o nell'altro ma su cui (da quello che si legge) aleggia un mistero sempre più fitto. 

NEL MEZZO NON C'E' STATO NESSUNO, questa è l'amara verità, nessuno che abbia voluto acquistare o investire sul Milan. Nessuno sceicco, nessun ricco fondo americano, nessun miliardario di vattelappesca dove. NESSUNO.

Quindi è inutile lamentarsi continuamente dei cinesi di Fassone e Mirabelli e Gattuso partendo dal fatto che "noi siamo il Milan". Sembriamo una di quelle vecchie babbione che siccome erano fighe da giovani pretendono un marito figo e giovane 

Ora come ora siamo una vecchia babbiona e ci vorranno quintali di silicone per tornare ad essere decenti!


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Aprile 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Appunto, una cifra folle su cui ci sono molti misteri. Quando il Milan verrà venduto a un prezzo equo ci sarà la fila.



Situazione ipotetica però, la realtà è un'altra.

Occhio perchè a un prezzo equo la fila potrebbe essere formata da tanti Pallotta e Thoir... gli Al Thani sono pochi (per pochi intendo 1 o 2) e comunque non avrebbero aspettato lo sconto per prendersi il Milan, se avessero voluto.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Aprile 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> 54 esimi



Era per dire. Comunque come prestigio forse 54 esimi no dai...


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Aprile 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Siamo sopravvissuti alle promesse e ai proclami fantasiosi di Berlusconi e Galliani, e ora rompiamo per le mezze promesse di Fassone, che giustamente prova a trasmettere ottimismo.
> 
> Vai a capire i tifosi.



ahah infatti. Le promesse di Fassone a confronto di quelle del duo malefico sembrano bugie da bambino 

Anche perchè le promesse di Fassone sono supportate da 200 e passa milioni di campagna acquisti, in ogni caso. Quindi qualcosina di concreto è stata fatta.


----------



## Djici (25 Aprile 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Siamo sopravvissuti alle promesse e ai proclami fantasiosi di Berlusconi e Galliani, e ora rompiamo per le mezze promesse di Fassone, che giustamente prova a trasmettere ottimismo.
> 
> Vai a capire i tifosi.



Vai a capire i tifosi che vogliono chiarezza... invece ora hai scritto che Fassone va giustificato se non tiene la promessa perché "prova a trasmettere entusiasmo"...
Santo dio sembra Suma che diceva che voleva solo "eccitarci tutti insieme".
O Fassone ha cose SICURE e quindi apre la bocca o non ha nulla e allora chiude la bocca. 
Se non è certo ma fa lo splendido allora giustamente si prenderà i suoi insulti se non dovesse mantenere la parola.

B&G non c'entrano nulla con la situazione attuale. E inutile parlare sempre di loro.
Si pure loro dicevano cose "inesatte" e giustamente pure loro venivano criticati.

Il giorno in cui riuscirete a parlare del attuale dirigenza del Milan senza fare i confronti con quella di prima sarete molto più obiettivi.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Aprile 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Vai a capire i tifosi che vogliono chiarezza... invece ora hai scritto che Fassone va giustificato se non tiene la promessa perché "prova a trasmettere entusiasmo"...
> Santo dio sembra Suma che diceva che voleva solo "eccitarci tutti insieme".
> O Fassone ha cose SICURE e quindi apre la bocca o non ha nulla e allora chiude la bocca.
> Se non è certo ma fa lo splendido allora giustamente si prenderà i suoi insulti se non dovesse mantenere la parola.
> ...



Via tutti allora. 

Comunque non penso e non ho detto quello che hai scritto, ma va bene cosi, hai un po' strumentalizzato.. ma è stesso, sono talmente scoppiato da questa situazione che accetto tutto.

Onestamente, cosa vorresti tu da una società? Sincero... son proprio curioso.

Qui volete tutto lo sceicco di turno che spende la miliardata a fondo perduto? aspettate aspettate..che arriva


----------



## Aron (25 Aprile 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Situazione ipotetica però, la realtà è un'altra.
> 
> Occhio perchè a un prezzo equo la fila potrebbe essere formata da tanti Pallotta e Thoir... gli Al Thani sono pochi (per pochi intendo 1 o 2) e comunque non avrebbero aspettato lo sconto per prendersi il Milan, se avessero voluto.



Un Pallotta che metta ordine e organizzazione non mi dispiacerebbe.
Tanto, tranne colpi di scena, noi nei prossimi anni ci dovremo per forza autofinanziare e lo potremo fare come la Roma di Sabatini o l'Inter di Thohir...


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Aprile 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Un Pallotta che metta ordine e organizzazione non mi dispiacerebbe.
> Tanto, tranne colpi di scena, noi nei prossimi anni ci dovremo per forza autofinanziare e lo potremo fare come la Roma di Sabatini o l'Inter di Thohir...



Lo stesso Pallotta che con la Roma al primo anno è arrivato 7° e al secondo 6°?

E' pazzesco come si valutino in modo completamente diverso le cose che accadono al Milan e agli altri... Pallotta ci ha messo ANNI per cavare fuori qualcosa dalla Roma e dunque significa "mettere ordine e organizzazione"... al Milan una nuova proprietà dopo pochi mesi è già giudicata inadeguata e tutta da silurare dal presidente fino al magazziniere...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (25 Aprile 2018)

Siamo oramai alla stregua dei cugini interisti... Cambiano 9 allenatori in quattro anni


----------



## Djici (25 Aprile 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Lo stesso Pallotta che con la Roma al primo anno è arrivato 7° e al secondo 6°?
> 
> E' pazzesco come si valutino in modo completamente diverso le cose che accadono al Milan e agli altri... Pallotta ci ha messo ANNI per cavare fuori qualcosa dalla Roma e dunque significa "mettere ordine e organizzazione"... al Milan una nuova proprietà dopo pochi mesi è già giudicata inadeguata e tutta da silurare dal presidente fino al magazziniere...



Infatti è incredibile come si valuta in modo differente chi ha speso mezzo euro e chi ha speso 240 mln...


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Aprile 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Infatti è incredibile come si valuta in modo differente chi ha speso mezzo euro e chi ha speso 240 mln...



Macchè mezzo euro! vai a vederti le due prime campagne acquisti di Pallotta... furono fatti investimenti pesanti in quelle due stagioni, investimenti peraltro pesantemente criticate dai tifosi proprio come succede ora al Milan.

Giocatori come Pjanic, Lamela, Marquinhos, autentici colpi di mercato, ma anche Borriello Osvaldo Balzaretti Destro Krkic, ovvero tanti bidoni... per l'epoca furono spesi tanti soldi con risultati penosi. Eppure fu anche creata quella base che l'anno dopo con Garcia iniziò a competere con la Juve e lo ha fatto per tante stagioni.

E in quelle due stagioni il DS era il celebratissimo Sabatini eh... e uno degli allenatori cacciati un certo Luis Enrique...

Come vedi quando si ricostruisce questo succede. Si investe, si comprano una marea di giocatori dei quali tanti bidoni e si fanno tanti errori... ma se si continua senza distruggere quello che di buono si fa i risultati poi arrivano e soprattutto durano.

Ma il mio è fiato sprecato perchè nemmeno trovassi cento casi convincerei chi ragiona da tifoso. E lo capisco intendiamoci...

Quello che spero è che chi ha preso il Milan non ragioni da tifoso, andando avanti per rivoluzioni ogni anno, perchè allora se (ma in questo caso il SE è grosso come una casa) torneremo grandi ci metteremo 10 anni.


----------



## Zenos (25 Aprile 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Macchè mezzo euro! vai a vederti le due prime campagne acquisti di Pallotta... furono fatti investimenti pesanti in quelle due stagioni, investimenti peraltro pesantemente criticate dai tifosi proprio come succede ora al Milan.
> 
> Giocatori come Pjanic, Lamela, Marquinhos, autentici colpi di mercato, ma anche Borriello Osvaldo Balzaretti Destro Krkic, ovvero tanti bidoni... per l'epoca furono spesi tanti soldi con risultati penosi. Eppure fu anche creata quella base che l'anno dopo con Garcia iniziò a competere con la Juve e lo ha fatto per tante stagioni.
> 
> ...



Alcune inesattezze.
Il "celebratissimo" Sabatini In cinque stagioni ha fatto incassare alla società giallorossa 219 mln di euro di plusvalenze così divisi: nel 2011-2012 18.4 mln di euro di plusvalenza, nel 2012-2013 28.6 mln, nel 2013-2014 56 mln, nel 2014-2015 sono arrivati 38.5 mln di plusvalenze e nell’ultimo anno di lavoro alla Roma 77.5 mln di plusvalenze.

Questo fa capire che furono si fatti degli investimenti ( non furono spesi molti soldi come scrivi, Marquinos acquistato dal Coriantias a poco più di 5 milioni e rivenduto a 31,Pjanic 11 rivenduto a 36,Lamela a 17 e rivenduto a 30,Benatia a 13 e rivenduto a 28...) ma ogni anno si rientrava comunque facendo plusvalenza che come ho soprariportato andavano ad aumentare di anno in anno,portando ad un circolo virtuoso senza abbassare tantissimo il livello della squadra che restava comunque competitiva.
Chi ci ha portato Mirabelli che oggi puoi vendere a 100 euro in più di quanto acquistato?
Se con 200 e passa milioni non è riuscito a completare una squadra,a renderla competitiva in questo mediocre campionato,ora con i paletti del FPP, cosa ci dovremmo aspettare?


----------



## Aron (25 Aprile 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Lo stesso Pallotta che con la Roma al primo anno è arrivato 7° e al secondo 6°?
> 
> E' pazzesco come si valutino in modo completamente diverso le cose che accadono al Milan e agli altri... Pallotta ci ha messo ANNI per cavare fuori qualcosa dalla Roma e dunque significa "mettere ordine e organizzazione"... al Milan una nuova proprietà dopo pochi mesi è già giudicata inadeguata e tutta da silurare dal presidente fino al magazziniere...



Uno come Pallotta inteso come uno che si sa chi è e cosa fa, che fisicamente viene al centro d'allenamento/in sede/allo stadio/negli spogliatoi, che organizza una struttura chiara ed efficiente, e che proponga un progetto stadio reale.
Senza fondi, finanziamenti, aumenti di capitale dell'ultimo momento ecc.

Chiaramente alla Roma c'è più pazienza (Roma e Lazio fanno prima di tutto un campionato tra loro), al Milan chi arriva deve accettare che i risultati debbano arrivare il più presto possibile. 

Se poi un eventuale proprietario ha gli attributi e la responsabilità di dire che la qualificazione Champions può arrivare solo al terzo anno di gestione, sarebbe apprezzabile la trasparenza ma preoccupante la gestione del club. Thohir all'Inter fece proprio così quando parlò di progetto triennale per entrare in Champions (fallendo nell'obiettivo).


----------



## cobalto59 (25 Aprile 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Infatti è incredibile come si valuta in modo differente chi ha speso mezzo euro e chi ha speso 240 mln...



Ma vi entra in quella straminchia di testa che noi abbiamo speso 250 milioni partendo da quasi zero? Quanti erano l’estate scorsa, prima del mercato, i giocatori tra titolari e riserve accettabili in questa squadra? 7 forse 8? Bene, questo vuol dire che per il 65-70% la rosa era incompleta anche solo a livello numerico. Oh, noi negli ultimi 5 anni prima dello scorso mercato abbiamo speso poco e, grazie al mafioso che c’era prima, male, Inter, Roma, Juve e compagnia ogni anno cercavano, sbagliando o riuscendoci, di rinforzare la rosa, noi vivacchiavamo alla ricerca dei Constant, Traorè, Bojan, Honda, Agazzi, ecc. ecc.
Da come ne parlano alcuni di voi sembra che noi abbiamo speso ‘sto mondo e quell’altro e gli altri abbiano fatto le nozze coi fichi secchi.


----------



## Zenos (25 Aprile 2018)

cobalto59 ha scritto:


> Ma vi entra in quella straminchia di testa che noi abbiamo speso 250 milioni partendo da quasi zero? Quanti erano l’estate scorsa, prima del mercato, i giocatori tra titolari e riserve accettabili in questa squadra? 7 forse 8? Bene, questo vuol dire che per il 65-70% la rosa era incompleta anche solo a livello numerico. Oh, noi negli ultimi 5 anni prima dello scorso mercato abbiamo speso poco e, grazie al mafioso che c’era prima, male, Inter, Roma, Juve e compagnia ogni anno cercavano, sbagliando o riuscendoci, di rinforzare la rosa, noi vivacchiavamo alla ricerca dei Constant, Traorè, Bojan, Honda, Agazzi, ecc. ecc.
> Da come ne parlano alcuni di voi sembra che noi abbiamo speso ‘sto mondo e quell’altro e gli altri abbiano fatto le nozze coi fichi secchi.


Abbiamo ottenuto gli stessi risultati, scadenti e deludenti, delle ultime 6 stagioni spendendo 240 milioni di euro. Bisogna cambiare immediatamente la direzione tecnica/sportiva.
Il resto è fuffa.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Aprile 2018)

cobalto59 ha scritto:


> Ma vi entra in quella straminchia di testa che noi abbiamo speso 250 milioni partendo da quasi zero? Quanti erano l’estate scorsa, prima del mercato, i giocatori tra titolari e riserve accettabili in questa squadra? 7 forse 8? Bene, questo vuol dire che per il 65-70% la rosa era incompleta anche solo a livello numerico. Oh, noi negli ultimi 5 anni prima dello scorso mercato abbiamo speso poco e, grazie al mafioso che c’era prima, male, Inter, Roma, Juve e compagnia ogni anno cercavano, sbagliando o riuscendoci, di rinforzare la rosa, noi vivacchiavamo alla ricerca dei Constant, Traorè, Bojan, Honda, Agazzi, ecc. ecc.
> Da come ne parlano alcuni di voi sembra che noi abbiamo speso ‘sto mondo e quell’altro e gli altri abbiano fatto le nozze coi fichi secchi.



*Qua non siamo a casa tua, o al bar sotto casa. Vedi di esprimenti in modo calmo ed educato nei confronti di altri per favore.*


----------



## Pampu7 (25 Aprile 2018)

Gattuso, strappato all'ofi creta, ma dove vogliamo andare


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (25 Aprile 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Macchè mezzo euro! vai a vederti le due prime campagne acquisti di Pallotta... furono fatti investimenti pesanti in quelle due stagioni, investimenti peraltro pesantemente criticate dai tifosi proprio come succede ora al Milan.
> 
> Giocatori come Pjanic, Lamela, Marquinhos, autentici colpi di mercato, ma anche Borriello Osvaldo Balzaretti Destro Krkic, ovvero tanti bidoni... per l'epoca furono spesi tanti soldi con risultati penosi. Eppure fu anche creata quella base che l'anno dopo con Garcia iniziò a competere con la Juve e lo ha fatto per tante stagioni.
> 
> ...



Quoto 
la penso come te su tutto... anche i vari altri commenti..
la realtà è diversa.. sarebbe bello avere tutto subito 
perché noi siamo il Milan.. ma se giocano in contemporanea 
Juve e Napoli noi siamo tirati fuori.. pure nei canali stranieri non trovo la partita..
visto che non lottiamo + x i vertici.. e sono anni che è così!

e se permettete l'anno scorso era palesemente peggio nel guardarli 
la rosa andava rinnovata... per forza.. 
che poi abbiamo buttato i punti all'andata x colpa della preparazione di Montella 
e tutt'altro discorso.. i piedi sono migliorati rispetti quelli dell'anno scorso..
(x dire Montolivo sempre titolare in un ruolo non suo!)


----------



## cobalto59 (25 Aprile 2018)

.


----------



## Djici (25 Aprile 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Via tutti allora.
> 
> Comunque non penso e non ho detto quello che hai scritto, ma va bene cosi, hai un po' strumentalizzato.. ma è stesso, sono talmente scoppiato da questa situazione che accetto tutto.
> 
> ...



Ovviamente avrei voluto uno che non ci pensa a spendere quello che serve.
Ma se non fanno la fila per prenderci non e che preferivo rimanere con chi avevamo prima.

Se i soldi sono limitati allora ... (e mi limito al lato sportivo, quindi non inizio a parlare di merchandising, contratti con sponsor e cose varie di cui un semplice tifoso puo capire ben poco) :

1) Un AD che sceglie un DS di esperienza e di buon livello, non l'amico di merenda... e che non parla se prima non e sicuro di quello che dice (che stia parlando di sponsor, di giocatori, di rifinanziamento...). Se per lui l'esperienza non e importante poteva prendere un solo nome : Maldini.

2) Un DS di livello, capace di costruire una rosa per centrare l'obiettivo : alternando colpi importanti e giovani promesse (ovviamente non si chiede di non sbagliare nulla sulle promesse) e ovviamente non puo sbagliare le caratteristiche dei giocatori.

Insomma non mi sembra che stia chiedendo molto eh.


A Mirabelli contesto chiaramente il modo in cui ha costruito la rosa. Sbagliatissimo.
A Fassone potrei pure concedere un altro anno... ma prima di tutto deve rimediare sul DS dove ha chiaramente sbagliato pure lui. E inoltre deve dimostrarsi molto piu cauto quando parla... che sia di obiettivo, di VA, di giocatori da prendere, di sponsor...

Non riesci a prendere Keita... dispiace ma buttati su un Saint-Maximin, un Malcolm, insomma un giocatore con le caratteristiche giuste... pure se poi fallisce almeno ci hai provato... 


Per l'allenatore : con Sarri possibile avrei tentato il tutto per tutto su di lui che almeno e una certezza sul come da un identita e un gioco alla squadra.
Mi dispiace per Gattuso che ho amato in modo incredibile come giocatore e pure come uomo.
Ma per me ad ora poteva solo fare il vice. Ma riconosco che ha dato una bella compatezza alla squadra... ma invece sul fronte offensivo siamo il nulla cosmico.

Insomma mi potrei pure fare andare bene Gattuso ma almeno li devono dare giocatori con le caratteristiche giuste.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Aprile 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Alcune inesattezze.
> Il "celebratissimo" Sabatini In cinque stagioni ha fatto incassare alla società giallorossa 219 mln di euro di plusvalenze così divisi: nel 2011-2012 18.4 mln di euro di plusvalenza, nel 2012-2013 28.6 mln, nel 2013-2014 56 mln, nel 2014-2015 sono arrivati 38.5 mln di plusvalenze e nell’ultimo anno di lavoro alla Roma 77.5 mln di plusvalenze.
> 
> Questo fa capire che furono si fatti degli investimenti ( non furono spesi molti soldi come scrivi, Marquinos acquistato dal Coriantias a poco più di 5 milioni e rivenduto a 31,Pjanic 11 rivenduto a 36,Lamela a 17 e rivenduto a 30,Benatia a 13 e rivenduto a 28...) ma ogni anno si rientrava comunque facendo plusvalenza che come ho soprariportato andavano ad aumentare di anno in anno,portando ad un circolo virtuoso senza abbassare tantissimo il livello della squadra che restava comunque competitiva.
> ...



Cosa ci dovremmo aspettare lo hanno detto, 2-3 acquisti mirati.

Comunque riguardo a Sabatini, io non parlo delle plusvalenze, parlo degli acquisti e degli investimenti fatti nei primi due anni dove i risultati furono disastrosi come i nostri di adesso. E tra le tante plusvalenze, ripeto, ci furono anche tanti bidoni. 

Eppure Sabatini lo tennero al suo posto e il tempo gli diede ragione. Perchè funziona così: il lavoro di un DS non lo si valuta su una stagione. E' una cosa da incompetenti.

Sugli acquisti di Mirabelli non ci giurerei che le cose stiano come dici tu. Fino a quando non comincerà il mercato in base a cosa dici che non si sono rivalutati? Per me se oggi per uno come Kessie chiedessimo 50 o 60 milioni si farebbe sotto mezza premier.

Come noi ci scontriamo con i prezzi in ascesa ogni volta che trattiamo qualcuno, anche gli altri faranno lo stesso quando si avvicineranno ai nostri. Oppure credi a TS che valuta Romagnoli 25 milioni?


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Aprile 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Uno come Pallotta inteso come uno che si sa chi è e cosa fa, che fisicamente viene al centro d'allenamento/in sede/allo stadio/negli spogliatoi, che organizza una struttura chiara ed efficiente, e che proponga un progetto stadio reale.
> Senza fondi, finanziamenti, aumenti di capitale dell'ultimo momento ecc.
> 
> Chiaramente alla Roma c'è più pazienza (Roma e Lazio fanno prima di tutto un campionato tra loro), al Milan chi arriva deve accettare che i risultati debbano arrivare il più presto possibile.
> ...



Dovresti conoscere qualche tifoso della Roma per capire quanto amano uno come Pallotta da quelle parti


----------



## Aron (26 Aprile 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Dovresti conoscere qualche tifoso della Roma per capire quanto amano uno come Pallotta da quelle parti



Alla Roma e alla Lazio non amano mai messuno


----------



## Zenos (26 Aprile 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Cosa ci dovremmo aspettare lo hanno detto, 2-3 acquisti mirati.
> 
> Comunque riguardo a Sabatini, io non parlo delle plusvalenze, parlo degli acquisti e degli investimenti fatti nei primi due anni dove i risultati furono disastrosi come i nostri di adesso. E tra le tante plusvalenze, ripeto, ci furono anche tanti bidoni.
> 
> ...



Il Milan di Mirabelli si ferma a kessie. Romagnoli, Donnarumma e Suso fanno parte della vecchia gestione.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Aprile 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Il Milan di Mirabelli si ferma a kessie. Romagnoli, Donnarumma e Suso fanno parte della vecchia gestione.



Romagnoli è un esempio eclatante di quello che sto dicendo. Lo avessimo voluto rivendere dopo il primo anno ci avremmo rimesso, adesso che sta esprimendo le sue reali capacità potremmo chiedere qualunque cifra.

So che non è semplice farlo da tifoso, ma non si può giudicare il lavoro di un DS dopo un anno solo, a maggior ragione se la politica ha previsto investimenti su giovani con contratti pluriennali. E' un controsenso.

Non c'è solo Kessie, anche Chalanoglu e Conti per dire sono giocatori che potrebbero rivalutarsi e tanto già la stagione prossima, senza citare Silva che è ancora indecifrabile.


----------



## __king george__ (26 Aprile 2018)

poiché a Montella venivano fatte le pulci sulla media punti di continuo direi che è giusto farla anche a Rino...al momento media punti campionato:

Montella 1,42 a partita
Gattuso 1,70 a partita

spalmati su una ipotetica classifica sarebbero all'incirca una decina di punti in più per Gattuso...che nella classifica della scorsa stagione equivarrebbero se non sbaglio all'ottavo/nono posto con Montella e al sesto (o settimo) con Rino....

conclusione mia:
Rino come traghettatore come era previsto bene
Rino come allenatore futuro da cui ripartire non ci siamo proprio


----------



## ibracadabra9 (6 Maggio 2018)

Bravo Rino ad essere riuscito a rincompattare il gruppo.
Speriamo di farci onore mercoledì
Poi come va va


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Maggio 2018)

Dico solo che un allenatore che vede perdere la sua squadra e fa il cambio cutrone kalinic deve essere esonerato oggi stesso. Mi è parso chiaro il segnale che non volesse prendere l'imbarcata e accontentarsi di una sconfitta semplice. Come possiamo sperare di risollevarci con questa mentalità perdente?


----------



## __king george__ (9 Maggio 2018)

secondo me Gattuso potrebbe essere allenatore da squadra medio-piccola...dico davvero


----------



## iceman. (9 Maggio 2018)

Direi che un 4-0 è sufficiente per cacciarlo via.


----------



## Zenos (9 Maggio 2018)

Ancora kalinic e sotto di 2 gol non inserisce le 2 punte...vada ad allenare il Pisa,la sua dimensione...


----------



## The Ripper (9 Maggio 2018)

a me sembra che la partita l'abbia compromessa Donnarumma, visto che il Milan stava spingendo e stava giocando meglio della Juve nel secondo tempo
poi che non sia un GRANDE allenatore ok.
ma al Milan in questo momento o ti prendi lui, o ti prendi un Giampaolo.


----------



## The Ripper (9 Maggio 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ancora kalinic e sotto di 2 gol non inserisce le 2 punte...vada ad allenare il Pisa,la sua dimensione...



mah, sotto di 2 gol io penso all'Atalanta


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Maggio 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ancora kalinic e sotto di 2 gol non inserisce le 2 punte...vada ad allenare il Pisa,la sua dimensione...



Però dai Kalinic alla fine ha segnato


----------



## iceman. (9 Maggio 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> mah, sotto di 2 gol io penso all'Atalanta



Anche contro quelli, le prenderemo come da qualche anno a questa parte


----------



## BossKilla7 (9 Maggio 2018)

È troppo presto Rino. Torna a Pisa e non romperci i maroni


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Maggio 2018)

Bisogna metterci la faccia. La Mentalità, la lasticella, la coppa del mondo la semifinale col Verona.


----------



## iceman. (9 Maggio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Bisogna metterci la faccia. La Mentalità, la lasticella, la coppa del mondo la semifinale col Verona.



I miei giocatori sono i migliori al mondo"cit


----------



## Lambro (9 Maggio 2018)

Credo non esistano cliché e frasi più scontate e perdenti di quelle che puntualmente sfoggia il nostro rino, io alla "finale mondiale" già avevo capito che sarebbe finita male. Overcaricare i giocatori é già un grave errore di per sé, se poi si chiamano milan ma hanno qualità mentali degne di una squadra molle come questa, bé allora lí compi il tuo capolavoro. Vero che donnar ha tantissime responsabilità, ma ci stavano già prendendo a pallate da qlc minuto


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Maggio 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> mah, sotto di 2 gol io penso all'Atalanta



mentalità perdente e non da Milan. Non possiamo agire in questo modo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Maggio 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> a me sembra che la partita l'abbia compromessa Donnarumma, visto che il Milan stava spingendo e stava giocando meglio della Juve nel secondo tempo
> poi che non sia un GRANDE allenatore ok.
> ma al Milan in questo momento o ti prendi lui, o ti prendi un Giampaolo.



Già! Hai ragione...


----------



## fra29 (10 Maggio 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Al netto dei problemi finanziari il dubbio è sempre lo,stesso: Rino è un nuovo Simeone o un nuovo Stramaccioni che dopo i primi sei mesi sembrava l’astro nascente della panchina?



.....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Maggio 2018)

Riflessione tattica: se Gattuso non è intenzionato a sviluppare un sistema di pressing alto, è meglio cambiare modulo; se ha intenzione di mantenere, anche per il futuro, una squadra che giochi molte fasi di difesa posizionale, è meglio passare al 4-2-3-1, in modo da tenere due linee compatte da quattro dietro, pronte a ripartire, ma anche sempre alti due uomini.
Questo 4-3-3, visto il baricentro basso e vista l'assenza di un collaudato sistema di pressing, risulta essere più un 4-5-1, spesso schiacciato e con l'aggravante di non avere ali veloci e dribblomani. 
Se vogliamo giocare di difesa posizionale e transizioni offensive, bisogna trovare due esterni di gamba e di fiato pronti a rinculare costantemente sulla linea del centrocampo, lasciando poi un trequartista e una punta che attacchi la profondità per i ribaltamenti di fronte.


----------



## Willy Wonka (10 Maggio 2018)

Terzo allenatore più pagato della Serie A. A raccontarlo non ci si crede.


----------



## Djici (10 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Terzo allenatore più pagato della Serie A. A raccontarlo non ci si crede.



Va bene ma e giovane e deve imparare con le batoste.
L'esperienza non la compri al supermercato


----------



## Goro (10 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Terzo allenatore più pagato della Serie A. A raccontarlo non ci si crede.



nemmeno gli sceicchi buttano soldi così


----------



## Albijol (10 Maggio 2018)

L'unico appunto che posso fare è su come ha trattato Silva. Per il resto ha fatto quello che poteva con una squadra in attacco più scarsa di quella dell'anno scorso.


----------



## Arsozzenal (10 Maggio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Riflessione tattica: se Gattuso non è intenzionato a sviluppare un sistema di pressing alto, è meglio cambiare modulo; se ha intenzione di mantenere, anche per il futuro, una squadra che giochi molte fasi di difesa posizionale, è meglio passare al 4-2-3-1, in modo da tenere due linee compatte da quattro dietro, pronte a ripartire, ma anche sempre alti due uomini.
> Questo 4-3-3, visto il baricentro basso e vista l'assenza di un collaudato sistema di pressing, risulta essere più un 4-5-1, spesso schiacciato e con l'aggravante di non avere ali veloci e dribblomani.
> Se vogliamo giocare di difesa posizionale e transizioni offensive, bisogna trovare due esterni di gamba e di fiato pronti a rinculare costantemente sulla linea del centrocampo, lasciando poi un trequartista e una punta che attacchi la profondità per i ribaltamenti di fronte.



Mi risulta che gattuso abbia in mente proprio quel modulo per il prossimo anno


----------



## Shmuk (10 Maggio 2018)

Altro virtuosismo del patetico Duo, il rinnovamente contrattuale all'inizio della fase più calda della stagione. Eh beh, ad aspettare giugno c'era il pericolo che scappasse vero?? Mi dispiace bruciare anche Gattuso ma se c'è anche la piccola possibilità di prendere Sarri, fare una transazione e licenziarlo; in alternativa lo stipendio glielo paghino Fax&Mr.Belli.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (11 Maggio 2018)

Sono un suo fanboy, ma non vedo per quale motivo dovremmo tenere lui invece di prendere Sarri.

Il Milan non può essere la scuola guida per allenatori emergenti. Sarri sta facendo cose grandiose da 3 anni a questa parte, Gattuso è idolatrato per DUE mesi ottimi.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (11 Maggio 2018)

se non si va in EL il primo a dimettersi è lui.
mi dispiace perchè è l'unico che ci tiene e soffre veramente.


----------



## Roccoro (12 Maggio 2018)

Oggi Suma a TL non ha confermato come di suo solito che Gattuso rimarrà imprescindibilmente al Milan, e successivamente parlando del futuro di Sarri ha un po sorriso per poi dire che lo vede bene al Chelsea....Un po per Ringhio mi dispiacerebbe dato che ha dimostrato di essere un buon allenatore ma ancora troppo acerbo.


----------



## impero rossonero (12 Maggio 2018)

se e' allenatore da milan... deve vincere le prossime 2 partite ...in caso contrario e' ovvio l'arrivo di sarri....


----------



## Gabry (12 Maggio 2018)

Pensavo... e se il rinnovo triennale che gli hanno fatto fosse una sorta di premio/risarcimento per aver traghettato la squadra fino a fine stagione per poi allenare la squadra B il prossimo anno lasciando la prima squadra ad un mister più esperto?


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (12 Maggio 2018)

Gabry ha scritto:


> Pensavo... e se il rinnovo triennale che gli hanno fatto fosse una sorta di premio/risarcimento per aver traghettato la squadra fino a fine stagione per poi allenare la squadra B il prossimo anno lasciando la prima squadra ad un mister più esperto?



L'avevo scritto anche io in precedenza. Il contratto triennale va visto più in quell'ottica, più che come un vincolo. D'altra parte l'ossequienza e il silenzio si possono comprare e Rino non può che esser grato a Mirabelli, non solo per il contrattone.


----------



## Jino (12 Maggio 2018)

Voglio vedere Gattuso poter preparare fisicamente la sua squadra da luglio, fare una preparazione che consenta alla squadra di avere le gambe che girano come piace a lui ed ovviamente affrontare una stagione senza il gap di Montella. 

Se il prossimo anno si rivelerà un pirla farò mea culpa.


----------



## enigmistic02 (12 Maggio 2018)

Resto convinto che Gattuso sia la soluzione migliore per noi. 
Non è un innovatore, ma è uno molto pragmatico, che mette i giocatori nelle condizioni di rendere al meglio per collocazione tattica e aspetto motivazionale, da una buona impronta difensiva e per quanto riguarda la fase offensiva, nessuno riesce a fare miracoli senza la qualità degli interpreti ed una varietà tecnica che al momento il Milan non possiede.
Sono convinto che, colmate le due principali lacune in rosa (esterni offensivi e mezzala), con Gattuso centreremo i primi 4 posti senza patemi.


----------



## Zenos (12 Maggio 2018)

Ha appena detto in conferenza la frase che non dovevamo mai sentire quest'anno: "non è tutto da buttare".
Ma come?non avevamo un progetto?non era tutto pianificato?non bastavano 3 innesti per competere?ora siamo al non è tutto da buttare?lo si poteva dire lo scorso anno non dopo 200 e passa milioni spesi.


----------



## varvez (12 Maggio 2018)

Ci serve un allenatore con esperienza per raggiungere l'obiettivo Champions League


----------



## Ruuddil23 (12 Maggio 2018)

Gabry ha scritto:


> Pensavo... e se il rinnovo triennale che gli hanno fatto fosse una sorta di premio/risarcimento per aver traghettato la squadra fino a fine stagione per poi allenare la squadra B il prossimo anno lasciando la prima squadra ad un mister più esperto?



A due milioni l'anno mi sembra troppo: è il terzo allenatore più pagato della serie A se non sbaglio. Quindi non credo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Maggio 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Voglio vedere Gattuso poter preparare fisicamente la sua squadra da luglio, fare una preparazione che consenta alla squadra di avere le gambe che girano come piace a lui ed ovviamente affrontare una stagione senza il gap di Montella.
> 
> Se il prossimo anno si rivelerà un pirla farò mea culpa.


Il problema è che se si rivelerà un pirla, avrai buttato ben più di 250 milioni di euro senza centrare la Champions per due anni di fila. Tenere Gattuso è un rischio immenso.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Maggio 2018)

Il beniamino Conte non si qualifica alla Champions 

come ho sempre detto anche dopo ultima partita 
se mai un giorno arrivasse lui.. 
non finiremmo mai una partita in 10 

flop annunciato


----------



## Albijol (14 Maggio 2018)

Se viene uno tra Sarri e Conte ok ciao e arrivederci. Altrimenti mi tengo Gattuso, continuo a dire che ha fatto un mezzo miracolo. Questa rosa è stata allestita a membro di segugio.


----------



## jacky (14 Maggio 2018)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Se viene uno tra Sarri e Conte ok ciao e arrivederci. Altrimenti mi tengo Gattuso, continuo a dire che ha fatto un mezzo miracolo. Questa rosa è stata allestita a membro di segugio.



Dosate le parole... 2 partite vinte su 14 scontri diretti.

Miracolo ha un significato preciso!

È stato schiantato dall'Arsenal e dalla Juventus e ha fatto meno punti dell'Atalanta da quando è arrivato. E loro giocano con De Ron, Petagna, Cristante e Berisha...

Siamo stati a scuola tutti almeno 13 anni, usiamo le parole giuste


----------



## __king george__ (14 Maggio 2018)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Se viene uno tra Sarri e Conte ok ciao e arrivederci. Altrimenti mi tengo Gattuso, continuo a dire che ha fatto un mezzo miracolo. Questa rosa è stata allestita a membro di segugio.



anche gasp in questo momento sarebbe un upgrade notevole


----------



## jacky (14 Maggio 2018)

Ma realisticamente, secondo voi una dirigenza che non può dare 200.000€ al mese a Deulofeu, paga 16 lordi Conte e rescinde per un cifra simile Gattuso.

Sono dei dilettanti dai, fanno mosse assurde e si incastrano da soli...

Andava fatto un contratto simile a quello di Sarri... con opzione di rinnovo a favore della società. Ma secondo voi i nostri geni ci hanno pensato? Sarebbe stato un buon modo di testare l'amore tanto sbandierato da Rino.

Ma se il management è incapace e demenziale... i risultati sono quelli che tutti vediamo.

Se Li riesce a rifinanziare il debito, partiremo con 50 milioni di debiti annui solo di interessi. Al momento sono 36-37/annui.

Ma dove pensiamo di andare??? Siamo una bomba ad orologeria... stanno guadagnando creditori e giocatori... ma noi siamo senza futuro. Ad oggi.


----------



## -Lionard- (14 Maggio 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> anche gasp in questo momento sarebbe un upgrade notevole


Quando a gennaio era uscito il rumour di un interessamento del Milan per lui mi ero dichiarato favorevole, anche se molti avevano storto il naso. In realtà ora la situazione è cambiata e sarebbe un avvicendamento difficile da gestire per la dirigenza. Se mandi via Gattuso per un Conte/Sarri/Ancelotti la scelta è comprensibile e sarebbe impossibile da contestare. Se lo fai per Gasperini e poi le cose non vanno bene, i dirigenti sarebbero divorati vivi perchè sarebbero accusati di aver cacciato un rossonero vero per uno che aveva già fallito in una big, si direbbe che Gattuso aveva solo bisogno di tempo etc....Ecco perchè secondo me era meglio evitare problemi e prendere un traghettatore puro e dichiarato alla Reja in modo da non trovarsi in posizioni scomode.


----------



## __king george__ (14 Maggio 2018)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Quando a gennaio era uscito il rumour di un interessamento del Milan per lui mi ero dichiarato favorevole, anche se molti avevano storto il naso. In realtà ora la situazione è cambiata e sarebbe un avvicendamento difficile da gestire per la dirigenza. Se mandi via Gattuso per un Conte/Sarri/Ancelotti la scelta è comprensibile e sarebbe impossibile da contestare. Se lo fai per Gasperini e poi le cose non vanno bene, i dirigenti sarebbero divorati vivi perchè sarebbero accusati di aver cacciato un rossonero vero per uno che aveva già fallito in una big, si direbbe che Gattuso aveva solo bisogno di tempo etc....Ecco perchè secondo me era meglio evitare problemi e prendere un traghettatore puro e dichiarato alla Reja in modo da non trovarsi in posizioni scomode.



infatti hanno sbagliato...e poi hanno perseverato rinnovando


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Maggio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Dosate le parole... 2 partite vinte su 14 scontri diretti.
> 
> Miracolo ha un significato preciso!
> 
> ...



A mister gattuso alcuni meriti vanno dati:
-ha inculcato senso di appartenenza e serietà a un gruppo che pareva l'armata brancaleone;
-ha ridato senso a una stagione che senso non aveva più;
-ci ha fatto risalire parzialmente in classifica accarezzando anche un sogno forse irrealizzabile per noi;
-ci ha regalato una finale di coppa italia dove abbiamo vissuto un bel viaggio ma l'arrivo è stato un disastro : ci resta il viaggio;
-ha rivalutato alcuni giocatori e ci ha fatto veder chiaro su altri, lavoro questo che si collega alla scelta della società di NON intervenire sul mercato a gennaio col solo fine di passare ai raggi x i giocatori che già avevamo;
-sul campo ha creato equilibrio e principi di gioco basilari ma semplici al tempo stesso.


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Maggio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> A mister gattuso alcuni meriti vanno dati:
> -ha inculcato senso di appartenenza e serietà a un gruppo che pareva l'armata brancaleone;
> -ha ridato senso a una stagione che senso non aveva più;
> -ci ha fatto risalire parzialmente in classifica accarezzando anche un sogno forse irrealizzabile per noi;
> ...



indiscutibile 

Si tocca con mano come direbbe lui


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Maggio 2018)

Io non mi spiego questa ossessione x Conte 

Vince prosciugando i giocatori al primo anno 
x poi galleggiare nelle altre annate 
preferisce i soldati tutta corsa ai giocatori tecnici 
e il suo modo aggressione sarebbe in grosso danno x noi 
visto che gli arbitri hanno il cartellino facile con noi 

Mha sarebbe un flop assicurato al 100%
su Sarri o Inzaghi sto zitto e vi capirei.. 
ma Conte non combacia con noi


----------



## Albijol (14 Maggio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Ma se il management è incapace e demenziale... i risultati sono quelli che tutti vediamo.
> 
> Se Li riesce a rifinanziare il debito, partiremo con 50 milioni di debiti annui solo di interessi. Al momento sono 36-37/annui.
> 
> Ma dove pensiamo di andare??? Siamo una bomba ad orologeria... stanno guadagnando creditori e giocatori... ma noi siamo senza futuro. Ad oggi.



Ma infatti la speranza è che Elliott si prenda tutto e che venda a uno coi soldi.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (14 Maggio 2018)

Tanto per debunkerare la storia del "Milan di Gattuso che sarebbe stato terzo".


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Maggio 2018)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Tanto per debunkerare la storia del "Milan di Gattuso che sarebbe stato terzo".



Saremmo terzi nel girone di ritorno. Gattuso ha esordito con Benevento Verona e Atalanta, rimediando un punto. Solo dopo la squadra ha ingranato e ha fatto un bel girone di ritorno, da terzo posto appunto, "è un dat di fat" come direbbe lui 

Classifica del girone di ritorno (18 gare):
45 Juventus
40 Napoli
36 Milan
34 Roma
33 Atalanta
32 Lazio
30 Fiorentina
28 Inter
26 Torino
23 Genoa
23 Sampdoria
22 Sassuolo
20 Crotone
20 SPAL
17 Benevento
16 Cagliari
16 Chievo
15 Bologna
12 Verona
10 Udinese


----------



## Corpsegrinder (14 Maggio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Saremmo terzi nel girone di ritorno. Gattuso ha esordito con Benevento Verona e Atalanta, rimediando un punto. Solo dopo la squadra ha ingranato e ha fatto un bel girone di ritorno, da terzo posto appunto, "è un dat di fat" come direbbe lui
> 
> Classifica del girone di ritorno (18 gare):
> 45 Juventus
> ...



Di grazia, perché le altre 5 partite che ha disputato non farebbero testo? In Italia si gioca il campionato di Clausura come in Argentina??


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Maggio 2018)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Di grazia, perché le altre 5 partite che ha disputato non farebbero testo? In Italia si gioca il campionato di Clausura come in Argentina??



No che c'entra, ma quando si dice che il Milan sarebbe terzo ci si riferisce al girone di ritorno, non al Milan di Gattuso.

Comunque è anche vero che, come hanno detto tutti compresi i giocatori, al suo arrivo Gattuso ha fatto un richiamo pesante della preparazione che ha inciso non poco sulle prime prestazioni della squadra. E' da gennaio in poi (dunque girone di ritorno) che in effetti si è visto un miglioramento "che si toc con man" come direbbe lui 

Diciamo che il Milan di Gattuso sarebbe in lotta per il terzo posto, mentre il Milan del girone di ritorno sarebbe abbastanza solidamente terzo 

Per quanto queste classifiche parziali possano avere qualche interesse.


----------



## Victorss (14 Maggio 2018)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Di grazia, perché le altre 5 partite che ha disputato non farebbero testo? In Italia si gioca il campionato di Clausura come in Argentina??



E perchè, di grazia, la situazione disastrosa nella quale è stata data la squadra in mano a Gattuso (Preparatore atletico cacciato a novembre, squadra che non si regge in piedi senza un 11 titolare e senza un modulo, morale di ambiente e giocatori a livelli depressione) non farebbe testo?? manco il tempo di quelle partite si meritava per raddrizzare la baracca il mister?
Vi piace vedere solo quello che vi fa comodo.


----------



## Smarx10 (14 Maggio 2018)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Tanto per debunkerare la storia del "Milan di Gattuso che sarebbe stato terzo".



E' a un punto dal terzo posto in questa classifica.. Cerchiamo di fare critiche costruttive dai. Cioè se ieri non avessimo preso gol al 93esimo non avremmo potuto dire niente, invece dato che abbiamo preso gol (e siamo a -1 dalla roma, terza in classifica, e a +1 sulla lazio quarta) possiamo tirare fuori questo dato? Vediamo com'è cresciuto il milan di gattuso, come alcuni giocatori sono migliorati tantissimo (Calhanoglu, Romagnoli) e come la fase difensiva per buona parte della sua stagione è stata impressionante. Vediamo poi i limiti di questa squadra: scarsa qualità offensiva e scarsa tenuta mentale, assenza di un bomber e di un esterno che salta l'uomo.Queste sono le analisi da fare. Se però ci mettiamo a criticare Gattuso perchè ha fatto 41 punti quando la Roma ne ha fatti 42 non andiamo lontano


----------



## Superpippo9 (14 Maggio 2018)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Tanto per debunkerare la storia del "Milan di Gattuso che sarebbe stato terzo".



vabbè sarebbe cmq quarto ad un punto dalla terza mica ultimo...


----------



## koti (14 Maggio 2018)

Mi ricorda il leggendario girone d'andata di Montella, come se un campionato fosse composto da 19 partite. Pure Inzaghi a dicembre era terzo/quarto, se non sbaglio, mentre Stramaccioni era primo in classifica.


----------



## __king george__ (14 Maggio 2018)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Tanto per debunkerare la storia del "Milan di Gattuso che sarebbe stato terzo".



bravo iniziamo a mettere i puntini sulle I...

e a chi dice "è a un punto dalla terza": vero.....ma è anche solo a 2 punti dalla SETTIMA.....


----------



## Corpsegrinder (14 Maggio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> No che c'entra, ma quando si dice che il Milan sarebbe terzo ci si riferisce al girone di ritorno, non al Milan di Gattuso.
> 
> Comunque è anche vero che, come hanno detto tutti compresi i giocatori, al suo arrivo Gattuso ha fatto un richiamo pesante della preparazione che ha inciso non poco sulle prime prestazioni della squadra. E' da gennaio in poi (dunque girone di ritorno) che in effetti si è visto un miglioramento "che si toc con man" come direbbe lui
> 
> ...



Io semplicemente sono scettico per via di quello che abbiamo visto da marzo in poi. Abbiamo vinto qualcosa come 4 partite in 3 mesi, contro le corazzate Chievo-Genoa-Verona-Bologna. 
Non è possibile che una squadra, non appena ha un piccolo calo fisico accompagnato da un paio di infortuni, abbia un rendimento del genere. Non è possibile fare goal solo quando tutti gli 11 giocatori hanno uno stato di forma eccellente e giocano con serenità perché non hanno nulla da perdere (anzi, facevamo fatica a segnare anche a gennaio-febbraio).

Per me se vogliamo tornare ad essere competitivi, devono prendere gente come Dzeko/Falcao, Depay/Keita/Thauvin, Dembelè/Meyer. Se pensano che la causa di tutti i mali fosse Montella e che con Gattuso risolveremo tutti i nostri problemi, non torneremo in Champions nemmeno per il 2025.





Smarx10 ha scritto:


> E' a un punto dal terzo posto in questa classifica.. Cerchiamo di fare critiche costruttive dai. Cioè se ieri non avessimo preso gol al 93esimo non avremmo potuto dire niente, invece dato che abbiamo preso gol (e siamo a -1 dalla roma, terza in classifica, e a +1 sulla lazio quarta) possiamo tirare fuori questo dato? Vediamo com'è cresciuto il milan di gattuso, come alcuni giocatori sono migliorati tantissimo (Calhanoglu, Romagnoli) e come la fase difensiva per buona parte della sua stagione è stata impressionante. Vediamo poi i limiti di questa squadra: scarsa qualità offensiva e scarsa tenuta mentale, assenza di un bomber e di un esterno che salta l'uomo.Queste sono le analisi da fare. Se però ci mettiamo a criticare Gattuso perchè ha fatto 41 punti quando la Roma ne ha fatti 42 non andiamo lontano



Dico solo che comunque la storia del terzo posto è falsa, saremmo stati terzi solo se considerassimo il periodo che va da gennaio a febbraio. Inoltre, Montella ha fatto certamente pena, ma non dimentichiamo che i 10 punti contro Sassuolo-Benevento-Verona li abbiamo persi con Gattuso in panchina.
E anche con la media di 1,83 punti dalla prima giornata, ne avremmo avuti 69 alla fine del campionato (ergo saremmo finiti quinti)

Non è mia intenzione criticare per partito preso Gattuso, anzi, mi ritengo un suo fanboy, dico solo che secondo me c'è ancora tantissimo lavoro da fare per migliorare la squadra. Per me è pericoloso che si faccia passare il messaggio secondo cui "siamo già fortissimi, rinnoviamo a Gattuso e andiamocene a dormire". Mi ricorda quando si diceva "Con un Balotelli in più da inizio stagione non ci servono altri rinforzi", e infatti si è visto che fine abbiamo fatto quell'anno.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (14 Maggio 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> bravo iniziamo a mettere i puntini sulle I...
> 
> e a chi dice *"è a un punto dalla terza": vero.....ma è anche solo a 2 punti dalla SETTIMA*.....



You won! Questo dimostra come queste classifiche parziali siano totalmente inutili e prive di qualsiasi fondamento.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Maggio 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> You won! Questo dimostra come queste classifiche parziali siano totalmente inutili e prive di qualsiasi fondamento.



Queste classifiche sono state le cause delle riconferma di Montella "hhehee ma terzo nel girone d'andata111"


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Maggio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Queste classifiche sono state le cause delle riconferma di Montella "hhehee ma terzo nel girone d'andata111"


Si peccato che il rinnovo a Montella non sia arrivato al termine del girone di andata


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Maggio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Si peccato che il rinnovo a Montella non sia arrivato al termine del girone di andata



Infatti, siamo stati schiavi del girone d'andata. Lo hanno confermato per quello mica del girone di ritorno da retrocessione


----------



## __king george__ (14 Maggio 2018)

la verità è che se al posto di un Gattuso con gli stessi punti,media,prestazioni ecc ci fosse stato un Giampaolo saremmo tutti unanimi nel volerne l'esonero....o sbaglio? provate a fare questo giochino mentale


----------



## Willy Wonka (14 Maggio 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> la verità è che se al posto di un Gattuso con gli stessi punti,media,prestazioni ecc ci fosse stato un Giampaolo saremmo tutti unanimi nel volerne l'esonero....o sbaglio? provate a fare questo giochino mentale



È chiaramente questo il segreto di pulcinella.


----------



## __king george__ (14 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> È chiaramente questo il segreto di pulcinella.



ce l'hanno messo apposta...il problema è che molti ci sono cascati


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> È chiaramente questo il segreto di pulcinella.



Quindi non è lecito vedere dei miglioramenti dopo l'indecente partenza di Montella? No, per forza dobbiamo essere tutti eternamente grati a Gattuso e con dei prosciuttoni sugli occhi.


----------



## The Ripper (15 Maggio 2018)

contento sia lui il nostro allenatore anche il prossimo anno
si costrusca però una squadra davvero competitiva

solo dopo riusciremo ad attirare top player e top allenatori.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (15 Maggio 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> contento sia lui il nostro allenatore anche il prossimo anno
> si costrusca però una squadra davvero competitiva
> 
> solo dopo riusciremo ad attirare top player e top allenatori.



Spero che la societa' gli rinforzi come si deve l'attacco. Li' davanti serve una mezza rivoluzione.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Maggio 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> la verità è che se al posto di un Gattuso con gli stessi punti,media,prestazioni ecc ci fosse stato un Giampaolo saremmo tutti unanimi nel volerne l'esonero....o sbaglio? provate a fare questo giochino mentale



che siano 10 a chiedere l'esonero di Gattuso e che siano 100 quelli che lo avrebbero chiesto con Giampaolo non fa testo
si è comunque nel torto a chiedere l'esonero di un allenatore che fa buoni risultati, con una squadra messa su non da lui, senza avere valide alternative


----------



## Guglielmo90 (16 Maggio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> che siano 10 a chiedere l'esonero di Gattuso e che siano 100 quelli che lo avrebbero chiesto con Giampaolo non fa testo
> si è comunque nel torto a chiedere l'esonero di un allenatore che fa buoni risultati, con una squadra messa su non da lui, senza avere valide alternative



Ma quali sono questi risultati buoni?


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Maggio 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Ma quali sono questi risultati buoni?



I risultati consoni alla rosa che abbiamo e ricompattamento del gruppo considerando il disastro lasciato dal predecessore.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (16 Maggio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> I risultati consoni alla rosa che abbiamo e ricompattamento del gruppo considerando il disastro lasciato dal predecessore.



Il predecessore con 240 milioni in meno ha ottenuto risultati migliori la stagione scorsa..


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Maggio 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Il predecessore con 240 milioni in meno ha ottenuto risultati migliori la stagione scorsa..



Il predecessore ha fatto anche 20 punti nelle prime 14 partite quest'anno. E' la stessa persona eh...

Gattuso non ha allenato tutta la stagione quest'anno, forse ti sfugge questo particolare


----------



## Guglielmo90 (16 Maggio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Il predecessore ha fatto anche 20 punti nelle prime 14 partite quest'anno. E' la stessa persona eh...
> 
> Gattuso non ha allenato tutta la stagione quest'anno, forse ti sfugge questo particolare



E' vero. Ma state comunque dicendo che ha fatto dei risultati buoni che non riesco a vedere. A prescindere da quanto abbia allenato.


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Maggio 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> E' vero. Ma state comunque dicendo che ha fatto dei risultati buoni che non riesco a vedere. A prescindere da quanto abbia allenato.



Ha fatto 39 punti nel girone di ritorno e arrivato in finale di coppa italia eliminando inter e lazio.
Questi sono in definitiva i "buoni" risultati, ottenuti da una rosa che in mano al suo predecessore sembrava da retrocessione.

Poi resta da capire cosa di intenda per "buoni" risultati, concetto in definitiva personale che da quanto vedo alza sempre un bel putiferio nel forum e sul quale è dura mettersi d'accordo.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Maggio 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Il predecessore con 240 milioni in meno ha ottenuto risultati migliori la stagione scorsa..



Ma quante competizioni ha giocato Montella lo scorso anno? Quante partite in meno sulle gambe dei giocatori? La rosa quest'estate l'ha costruita Montella o Gattuso?

Dai per piacere è sotto gli occhi di tutti che quando Gattuso è arrivato ha trovato una squadra fisicamente a pezzi e tatticamente senza logica ha immediatamente ripristinato la difesa a 4 e ha rigenerato giocatori come Biglia e Chalanoglu che erano ectoplasmi, e ha fatto un ottimo girone di ritorno. 

Poi io concordo che le dinamiche del suo rinnovo non mi sono piaciute ma questo non toglie che ha fatto un buon lavoro e mai me lo sarei aspettato da un mister con poca gavetta.


----------



## jacky (16 Maggio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ma quante competizioni ha giocato Montella lo scorso anno? Quante partite in meno sulle gambe dei giocatori? La rosa quest'estate l'ha costruita Montella o Gattuso?
> 
> Dai per piacere è sotto gli occhi di tutti che quando Gattuso è arrivato ha trovato una squadra fisicamente a pezzi e tatticamente senza logica ha immediatamente ripristinato la difesa a 4 e ha rigenerato giocatori come Biglia e Chalanoglu che erano ectoplasmi, e ha fatto un ottimo girone di ritorno.
> 
> Poi io concordo che le dinamiche del suo rinnovo non mi sono piaciute ma questo non toglie che ha fatto un buon lavoro e mai me lo sarei aspettato da un mister con poca gavetta.



Ma buon lavoro perché ha battuto Cagliari, Chievo e Genoa consecutivamente.

2 scontri diretti vinti su 14, battuta la Lazio solo ai rigori e uscite nettissime con Juventus e Arsenal.

Ha fatto benino quando le gare non contavano una cippa, appena doveva portare risultati pesanti e confermarsi ha fatto pena.

Per non parlare del derby... uno schifo mai visto, differenza abissale contro quella che era un'Inter messa sotto da tutti.


----------



## Jino (16 Maggio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ma quante competizioni ha giocato Montella lo scorso anno? Quante partite in meno sulle gambe dei giocatori? La rosa quest'estate l'ha costruita Montella o Gattuso?
> 
> Dai per piacere è sotto gli occhi di tutti che quando Gattuso è arrivato ha trovato una squadra fisicamente a pezzi e tatticamente senza logica ha immediatamente ripristinato la difesa a 4 e ha rigenerato giocatori come Biglia e Chalanoglu che erano ectoplasmi, e ha fatto un ottimo girone di ritorno.
> 
> Poi io concordo che le dinamiche del suo rinnovo non mi sono piaciute ma questo non toglie che ha fatto un buon lavoro e mai me lo sarei aspettato da un mister con poca gavetta.



Concordo con te. 

L'unica vera colpa che faccio a Gattuso è aver perso troppi punti con il Benevento due volte, con il Verona una volta, due pareggi tra Sassuolo e Torino....ecco se un paio di queste gare faceva risultato oggi avremmo avuto un piazzamento sereno e tranquillo al sesto posto. 

Per il resto su Gattuso concordo con te su tutta la linea.


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Maggio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Ma buon lavoro perché ha battuto Cagliari, Chievo e Genoa consecutivamente.
> 
> 2 scontri diretti vinti su 14, battuta la Lazio solo ai rigori e uscite nettissime con Juventus e Arsenal.
> 
> ...



14 scontri diretti?? ma se ha allenato 23 partite di campionato in totale.


----------



## Time Bandit (16 Maggio 2018)

Gattuso ha fatto 36 punti, meno solo di Juve e Napoli. Ci ha portato in finale di Coppa Italia e siamo usciti contro l'Arsenal in Europa. I fatti dicono che con lui da inizio stagione, con questa media punti si andava in Champions in carrozza. Il resto sono solo chiacchiere. Avanti Rino.


----------



## milanhearts (20 Maggio 2018)

39 punti nel girone di ritorno, una rosa squilibrata con poca possibilità di fare rotazioni soprattutto come esterni e mezzali: personalmente sono contento di continuare con Rino!


----------



## __king george__ (20 Maggio 2018)

milanhearts ha scritto:


> 39 punti nel girone di ritorno, una rosa squilibrata con poca possibilità di fare rotazioni soprattutto come esterni e mezzali: personalmente sono contento di continuare con Rino!



io no...ma tanto ormai mi rassegno


----------



## luis4 (20 Maggio 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> io no...ma tanto ormai mi rassegno



eri abituato troppo bene con mihalovic, inzaghi, brocchi e perdella


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Maggio 2018)

milanhearts ha scritto:


> 39 punti nel girone di ritorno, una rosa squilibrata con poca possibilità di fare rotazioni soprattutto come esterni e mezzali: personalmente sono contento di continuare con Rino!



+1


----------



## __king george__ (20 Maggio 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> eri abituato troppo bene con mihalovic, inzaghi, brocchi e perdella



che dovrebbe far ridere?


----------



## milanhearts (20 Maggio 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> io no...ma tanto ormai mi rassegno


Io semplicemente penso che si debba dare continuità. Cosa che non è avvenuta l'anno scorso: tanto immagino che la società sapesse e preventivasse di cambiare radicalmente la rosa, a quel punto Montella poteva e doveva essere cambiato. Quest'estate invece, con la spada di Damocle della sentenza Uefa, mi aspetto qualche cessione e qualche arrivo (ovviamente di qualità!), ma che almeno l'80-85% della squadra sia questa... Rino non dà garanzie certe, però conosce il gruppo ed è stato scelto dal gruppo


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Maggio 2018)

Bilancio finale per Rino positivo. 
Non avrei rinnovato in quel momento preciso della stagione e forse non per 3 anni. 
Ma la rinconferma per la stagione prossima è meritata.


----------



## malos (20 Maggio 2018)

Visto che ormai resta la speranza è che sia abbastanza intelligente da aver imparato dai suoi errori.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Maggio 2018)

milanhearts ha scritto:


> Io semplicemente penso che si debba dare continuità. Cosa che non è avvenuta l'anno scorso: tanto immagino che la società sapesse e preventivasse di cambiare radicalmente la rosa, a quel punto Montella poteva e doveva essere cambiato. Quest'estate invece, con la spada di Damocle della sentenza Uefa, mi aspetto qualche cessione e qualche arrivo (ovviamente di qualità!), ma che almeno l'80-85% della squadra sia questa... Rino non dà garanzie certe, però conosce il gruppo ed è stato scelto dal gruppo



Ma se l'anno scorso si diceva che per dare continuità bisognava proprio ripartire da Montella.. ora invece non doveva essere riconfermato?


----------



## varvez (20 Maggio 2018)

> eri abituato troppo bene con mihalovic, inzaghi, brocchi e perdella*?


Con Gattuso sarà la stessa cosa


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Maggio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma se l'anno scorso si diceva che per dare continuità bisognava proprio ripartire da Montella.. ora invece non doveva essere riconfermato?



secondo me le riconferme a quel tempo sono state giuste entrambe (e lo sapete quanto odio Montella ma finché l'obiettivo sarà l'EL non si può esonerare l'allenatore perché arriva in EL)
avrei evitato i rinnovi di entrambi a così lungo termine.
la questione Montella forse più delicata perché il rinnovo è arrivato in un momento in cui i nuovi arrivati hanno cambiato tutto fino al magazziniere e l'unico intoccabile era l'allenatore, questione che lo ha reso ancora più capro espiatorio negli insuccessi che sono seguiti


----------



## milanhearts (20 Maggio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma se l'anno scorso si diceva che per dare continuità bisognava proprio ripartire da Montella.. ora invece non doveva essere riconfermato?


Onestamente mi sembra che la prima a non aver dato continuità sia stata la società, cambiando 11 giocatori....
Penso che a maggio però nessuno dei tifosi pensasse che ad agosto avremmo fatto 11 acquisti, giusti o sbagliati. Ed è per questo che, penso, si associasse Montella a continuità.... Ma se cambi un'intera squadra, non è che se confermi un allenatore dai continuità. Devi comunque ricostruire.
Quest'estate, come scritto e non possedendo la sfera di cristallo, mi immagino un estate diversa, 2 o 3 colpi importanti: ecco che allora con una rosa uguale all'80-85% di quella attuale e con Gattuso in panchina si potrebbe parlare di continuità.
Dovessero rivoluzionare nuovamente la rosa, a quel punto sì che Gattuso potrebbe non aver più senso


----------



## Aron (20 Maggio 2018)

Dopo la macchia di essere l'allenatore che ha fatto un punto in due partite col Benevento, ora la macchia di non essere andato in Champions per i punti persi con Benevento e Verona (e vedrete che i giornali non mancheranno di evidenziarlo).

Impossibile continuare, e per me non resta. Mi dispiace per lui perché gli voglio bene, e come Seedorf e Inzaghi è un altro giocatore storico che da allenatore si è scottato in un Milan lontano dalla sua tradizione e dal suo standard.


----------



## jacky (20 Maggio 2018)

Resta sicuramente...
io penso che le cose cambieranno l'anno prossimo. Anzi, ne sono quasi certo!
Debiti enormi con clausole strettissime (Eliott), mancati introiti Champions e ingaggi pesanti ancora lontani dalla scadenza.
Io vedo solo una via di salvezza: vendere Bonucci e Donnarumma, indovinare un paio di acquisti e affidarsi alla sorte.
Ma magari sbaglio e sono troppo pessimista.
Vedremo.
Resta grave la mancanza totale della società, non si può andare in giro per l'Europa con certe facce. Dispiace, ma gli scaltri e i capaci si riconoscono con poco e purtroppo non abitano da queste parti. Basta vedere come è iniziata la giornata di oggi, con un accordo patetico con il Benevento del campionato cinese.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Maggio 2018)

Ora ha comunque tutta la pressione. Il prossimo anno non potrà godere dei vantaggi di Montella che è durato fino a dicembre. Penso che alla prima sconfitta sarà mandato via.

Ovviamente mi auguro che le vinca tutte, ma da Agosto la pressione sarà altra roba. Ed onestamente se sbaglia solo una partita all'inizio del campionato, sarebbe meglio non continuare. Certo se poi aspettano dicembre...


----------



## varvez (20 Maggio 2018)

Vedremo nei prossimi giorni, a mio parere dipenderà da cosa succede a Napoli, secondo me la pista Sarri non è chiusa. Gattuso deve fare esperienza (molta) in alte squadre di media classifica della Serie A


----------



## ibracadabra9 (21 Maggio 2018)

Dopo la batosta di Roma la squadra non ha sbracato.
E questo e’ merito dell allenatore.

Si merita di cominciare il prossimo anno
Sperando che ci dica bene per una volta
Certo che ci vogliono rinforzi


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Maggio 2018)

Uno dei più grandi meriti di questo allenatore è aver recuperato Chalanoglu: ricordiamoci le sue dichiarazioni di dicembre (mi pare), quando parlava della necessità di recuperare giocatori non ancora integrati, elogiava l'impegno di _alcuni_ (non ancora titolari) in allenamento etc..


----------



## Goro (21 Maggio 2018)

Secondo me non reggerà la pressione di un intero anno


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Maggio 2018)

Leggendo un commento su facebook ho iniziato a pensare che Gattuso porti sfiga. Dove è andato a allenare ci sono sempre stati casini societari mica da ridere, non ci avevo minimamente pensato 

Non fa strana sta cosa?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (22 Maggio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Leggendo un commento su facebook ho iniziato a pensare che Gattuso porti sfiga. Dove è andato a allenare ci sono sempre stati casini societari mica da ridere, non ci avevo minimamente pensato
> 
> Non fa strana sta cosa?



però questa volta non riuscirà a pagare di tasca sua gli stipendi altrui


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Maggio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Leggendo un commento su facebook ho iniziato a pensare che Gattuso porti sfiga. Dove è andato a allenare ci sono sempre stati casini societari mica da ridere, non ci avevo minimamente pensato
> 
> Non fa strana sta cosa?



Ho pensato subito a questa cosa...

Sei mesi che va avanti a dire "qui arrivano sempre gli stipendi" non vorrei che gli si ritorcesse contro...


----------



## Garrincha (27 Maggio 2018)

.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Maggio 2018)

.


----------



## de sica (27 Maggio 2018)

.


----------



## Goro (27 Maggio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Leggendo un commento su facebook ho iniziato a pensare che Gattuso porti sfiga. Dove è andato a allenare ci sono sempre stati casini societari mica da ridere, non ci avevo minimamente pensato
> 
> Non fa strana sta cosa?



E' l'ultima spiaggia delle società


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (9 Giugno 2018)

Io sto con Gattuso. Non capisco perché sia stato scaricato da tutti.

Forza Rino!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Giugno 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ora ha comunque tutta la pressione. Il prossimo anno non potrà godere dei vantaggi di Montella che è durato fino a dicembre. Penso che alla prima sconfitta sarà mandato via.
> 
> Ovviamente mi auguro che le vinca tutte, ma da Agosto la pressione sarà altra roba. Ed onestamente se sbaglia solo una partita all'inizio del campionato, sarebbe meglio non continuare. Certo se poi aspettano dicembre...


Esatto, un po' come Montella quando fu confermato la scorsa estate; Montella andò bene l'anno prima senza pressioni, ma appena ha avuto l'obbligo della qualificazione in Champions è scoppiato. 
Gattuso è subentrato a Montella senza la pressione di doversi qualificare, ma quest'estate avrà l'obbligo di entrare tra le prime quattro: reggerà?
Perciò dico che ci sarebbe bisogno di una garanzia per la qualificazione CL, stile Conte o Sarri.


----------



## Goro (9 Giugno 2018)

Per me non reggerà la pressione, in metà campionato è stato più volte sul punto di scoppiare secondo me


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Giugno 2018)

Goro ha scritto:


> Per me non reggerà la pressione, in metà campionato è stato più volte sul punto di scoppiare secondo me



Lui o i giocatori?
Rino regge qualsiasi pressione, chiedere ai suoi compagni dopo Istanbul..


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (9 Giugno 2018)

Capisco le vostre perplessità, ma la domanda è solo una: Se l'è meritata questa chance? Secondo me si.


----------



## __king george__ (9 Giugno 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Lui o i giocatori?
> Rino regge qualsiasi pressione, chiedere ai suoi compagni dopo Istanbul..



ma non dissero che dopo Instanbul voleva andare via dal milan? e dovettero fermarlo a forza o qualcosa del genere?

a me sembra che la regga poco altroché….


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Giugno 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma non dissero che dopo Instanbul voleva andare via dal milan? e dovettero fermarlo a forza o qualcosa del genere?
> 
> a me sembra che la regga poco altroché….



Si ma non per la pressione 
si era convinto dopo quella batosta 
di non meritarsi + la maglia del Milan 

una cosa del genere


----------



## BossKilla7 (9 Giugno 2018)

Goro ha scritto:


> Per me non reggerà la pressione, in metà campionato è stato più volte sul punto di scoppiare secondo me



Figurati se uno come Rino che ha giocato finali mondiali e di CL non regge la pressione di allenare una squadra da sesto posto. Piuttosto, c'è il legittimo presentimento che quei 2-3 mesi siano stati solo un exploit e che sarebbe dovuto essere solo un traghettatore visti anche i nomi liberi che ci sono in giro


----------



## cobalto59 (9 Giugno 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma non dissero che dopo Instanbul voleva andare via dal milan? e dovettero fermarlo a forza o qualcosa del genere?
> 
> a me sembra che la regga poco altroché….


Ma cosa?!


----------



## Albijol (9 Luglio 2018)

Nella conferenza di oggi ha detto che si proseguirà col 4.3.3. Per me cominciamo malissimo, abbiamo zero esterni con il passo da esterno (tranne forse Borini che è una pippa). Continuare con Suso e Chalanoglu come esterni ci porterà alla rovina.


----------



## Zenos (9 Luglio 2018)

C'è Conte libero,forse Sarri...se va male l anno prossimo non so se avremo la stessa scelta...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Luglio 2018)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Nella conferenza di oggi ha detto che si proseguirà col 4.3.3. Per me cominciamo malissimo, abbiamo zero esterni con il passo da esterno (tranne forse Borini che è una pippa). Continuare con Suso e Chalanoglu come esterni ci porterà alla rovina.



Sarà un massacro. L'unica è sperare in una buona condizione fisica per inizio campionato. Non avendo le coppe possiamo reggere molto più tempo


----------



## Raryof (9 Luglio 2018)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Nella conferenza di oggi ha detto che si proseguirà col 4.3.3. Per me cominciamo malissimo, abbiamo zero esterni con il passo da esterno (tranne forse Borini che è una pippa). Continuare con Suso e Chalanoglu come esterni ci porterà alla rovina.



Cosa vi aspettavate da uno che pur allenando il Milan fa le solite dichiarazioni di quando era a Creta: "Qui gli stipendi arrivano sempre" (lo avrà detto 200.000 volte da quando è qui), sembra quasi una roba che deve dire come da contratto ogni volta che fa una conferenza stampa... queste dichiarazioni ogni volta che vengono pronunciate da lui, da allenatore del Milan, ci ridimensionano peggio di qualsiasi altra cosa.
E' un allenatore che di suo non propone nulla, non inventa nulla, il 433 era il modulo del periodo d'oro? e allora quello è il modulo che dobbiamo usare, pazienza se offensivamente non viene proposto nulla e mi fa specie sentire Mirabelli che si mette nella mani di Gattuso, uno che se gli chiedi un giocatore vola sempre basso, grinta, forza, ecco i giocatori che piacciono a lui e quindi zaacc Milan su Zaza.
Devono andare via tutti, non sono all'altezza, nessuno di loro, neppure Gattuso che come allenatore non è in grado di gestire certe situazioni avendo grossi limiti di conoscenza dei giocatori, di moduli, di altro che non sia il giocare per lo 0-0 1-0, questo a prescindere dalla scarsa capacità di comunicazione che passa anche dalle solite frasi fatte e un italiano poco forbito( e vi dirò che se vuoi pensare in grande sarebbe meglio avere profili da Milan e non burberi che non spiaccicano un congiuntivo nemmeno per caso).
Voi mi direte, ma che c'entra? beh provate a portare i campioni con uno come Gattuso in panca... per me non verrebbero nemmeno con la Champions.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Luglio 2018)

guarda che i nuovi giocatori dell'anno scorso si sono fatti la foto con Gattuso 
xkè volevano farsi la foto con Gattuso... zitto zitto ha sempre vinto Champions e Mondiale da protagonista eh..

e cmq pure Conte ripete sempre le stesse frasi
sono calciatori alla fine... non professori

p.s. che formazione volevate fare??? 
con i giocatori attuali...


----------



## Chrissonero (9 Luglio 2018)

Forza Rino!!!


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Luglio 2018)

Ma veramente... Forza Rino! Zittisci tutti, facci tornare a parlare di calcio...


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Luglio 2018)

Sarà sempre un cuore rossonero, indipendentemente da questa esperienza. Mi dispiace che il duo incompetente sia riuscito a bruciare una bandiera come Rino.


----------



## Aron (24 Luglio 2018)

Si è talmente legato a Mirabelli al punto che non sarebbe per nulla sorprendente rivederli insieme in un altro club.


----------



## jacky (24 Luglio 2018)

Allenatore senza vergogna, deve andare fuori stasera stessa.

*Difende chi ci ha preso in giro, difende chi ci ha macchiato di un'esclusione VERGOGNOSA dalle Coppe... Gli dà fastidio che stanno tornando i milanisti e una proprietà solida. Ma di che gruppo di lavoro parla? Che caspita dice se da quando è arrivato non sono state fatte operazioni, se non autorinnovi?*

VERGOGNA VERGOGNA VERGOGNA

Non fatemi dire altro perché sono nerissimo, se Eliott ha le palle lo rispedisce a Milano oggi pomeriggio.

Dentro chiunque ma basta con questi personaggini che vivono nella mediocrità e sulle ceneri del Grande Milan.


----------



## 7vinte (24 Luglio 2018)

Ti voglio bene,ma è giunto il momento di farsi da parte. Per il bene del Milan...


----------



## 7vinte (24 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Allenatore senza vergogna, deve andare fuori stasera stessa.
> 
> *Difende chi ci ha preso in giro, difende chi ci ha macchiato di un'esclusione VERGOGNOSA dalle Coppe... Gli dà fastidio che stanno tornando i milanisti e una proprietà solida. Ma di che gruppo di lavoro parla? Che caspita dice se da quando è arrivato non sono state fatte operazioni, se non autorinnovi?*
> 
> ...



Mi spiace molto sentir parlare cosi di Rino


----------



## jacky (24 Luglio 2018)

Mai possibile che al Milan non si tocchi mai il fondo?

Un allenatore da Creta e Pisa che rimpiange un ds da Cosenza e un plurifallito come Fassone.

In un periodo in cui tutti stiamo esultando per la liberazione... Ora basta però, e il primo tifoso che li difende fa i conti con me


----------



## CarpeDiem (24 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Allenatore senza vergogna, deve andare fuori stasera stessa.
> 
> *Difende chi ci ha preso in giro, difende chi ci ha macchiato di un'esclusione VERGOGNOSA dalle Coppe... Gli dà fastidio che stanno tornando i milanisti e una proprietà solida. Ma di che gruppo di lavoro parla? Che caspita dice se da quando è arrivato non sono state fatte operazioni, se non autorinnovi?*
> 
> ...



Di quali milanisti stai parlando? Scaroni e Gandini?

Perchè se aspetti Maldini sarai deluso


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Luglio 2018)

ogni giorno sempre più triste nel leggere certi commenti su Gattuso a prescindere da cosa succederà

mi faceva male anche per Inzaghi, ma va beh lui aveva fatto dei disastri in termini di risultati e quindi posso capire lo sfogo

ma qui sono davvero sconsolato, davvero si fa passare la voglia di tifare 

e io godrei come un matto per mettere in panchina un gobbo come Conte, certo, ma boh, per me dalla tastiera spesso si esagera inspiegabilmente

che tristezza


----------



## Clarenzio (24 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Allenatore senza vergogna, deve andare fuori stasera stessa.
> 
> *Difende chi ci ha preso in giro, difende chi ci ha macchiato di un'esclusione VERGOGNOSA dalle Coppe... Gli dà fastidio che stanno tornando i milanisti e una proprietà solida. Ma di che gruppo di lavoro parla? Che caspita dice se da quando è arrivato non sono state fatte operazioni, se non autorinnovi?*
> 
> ...



Non si può parlare così di una bandiera del Milan però. A tutto c'è un limite, qualcuno faccia qualcosa... Neanche un Interista scriverebbe ste robe.



Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ogni giorno sempre più triste nel leggere certi commenti su Gattuso a prescindere da cosa succederà
> 
> mi faceva male anche per Inzaghi, ma va beh lui aveva fatto dei disastri in termini di risultati e quindi posso capire lo sfogo
> 
> ...



Esatto, si perde completamente il lume della ragione. Per chi poi? Per l'emblema della juventinità gobba?


----------



## jacky (24 Luglio 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Non si può parlare così di una bandiera del Milan però. A tutto c'è un limite, qualcuno faccia qualcosa... Neanche un Interista scriverebbe ste robe.
> 
> 
> 
> Esatto, si perde completamente il lume della ragione. Per chi poi? Per l'emblema della juventinità gobba?



Ma spiegami perchè un allenatore che:

- prende quasi 3 netti nella squadra che ama
- li prenderà per altri 3 anni
- è appena stato riammesso alle Coppe
- sente parlare di un ritorno dei milanisti al Milan (senza i tumori Berlusconi e Galliani)
- vive in un clima di euforia generale (gruppo unito e tifosi in festa)
- ha ricevuto la fiducia da Singer e Scaroni

deve rompere le palle in questo modo e presentarsi con quella faccia da cane bastonato ogni santa dichiarazione?

Spiegamelo! Non stiamo parlando di Mourinho o Ancelotti, stiamo parlando di un allenatore che ha dimostrato ZERO.

Ma cosa vuole?

Se si chiamasse Giannini e non Gattuso cosa diresti di lui? Minimo minimo che è un malato mentale...


----------



## CarpeDiem (24 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Mai possibile che al Milan non si tocchi mai il fondo?
> 
> Un allenatore da Creta e Pisa che rimpiange un ds da Cosenza e un plurifallito come Fassone.
> 
> In un periodo in cui tutti stiamo esultando per la liberazione... Ora basta però, e il primo tifoso che li difende fa i conti con me



Io lo difendo, perché non ha fatto nulla per meritarsi un odio così grande


----------



## jacky (24 Luglio 2018)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> Io lo difendo, perché non ha fatto nulla per meritarsi un odio così grande



Non è odio, ci mancherebbe, ma valuto quello che fa e quello che dice indipendentemente dal fatto che abbia quella faccia e quel nome.
E sai che ti dico: che sta sbagliando modi di comportarsi e comunicare a 360°.
*Non ne sta dicendo mezza giusta... invece difende i tavoli di lavoro che ci stavano portando parametri zero a cifre folli, Morace, Simone, Beretta ed esclusione dalle Coppe.*
Sono semplicemente stanco di questa gente, nessun odio. Gattuso ha dimostrato di essere piccolo piccolo, poi avrà il Milan nel cuore, ma non di certo può portare avanti questa squadra da allenatore.


----------



## gabri65 (24 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Mi spiace molto sentir parlare cosi di Rino



Questi sono i momenti in cui mi sento veramente molto distante dal tifo milanista (m minuscola).
Per favore chiudete il thread.


----------



## Goro (24 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Ma spiegami perchè un allenatore che:
> 
> - prende quasi 3 netti nella squadra che ama
> - li prenderà per altri 3 anni
> ...



Spiegatelo anche per me grazie


----------



## Teddy (24 Luglio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ogni giorno sempre più triste nel leggere certi commenti su Gattuso a prescindere da cosa succederà
> 
> mi faceva male anche per Inzaghi, ma va beh lui aveva fatto dei disastri in termini di risultati e quindi posso capire lo sfogo
> 
> ...



Quoto.


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Allenatore senza vergogna, deve andare fuori stasera stessa.
> 
> *Difende chi ci ha preso in giro, difende chi ci ha macchiato di un'esclusione VERGOGNOSA dalle Coppe... Gli dà fastidio che stanno tornando i milanisti e una proprietà solida. Ma di che gruppo di lavoro parla? Che caspita dice se da quando è arrivato non sono state fatte operazioni, se non autorinnovi?*
> 
> ...



Queste parole mi mettorno i brividi.

Sarà che sono abbonato da una vita e cosa ha fatto Gattuso per il Milan l'ho chiaro in mente.

Sarà che Gattuso non è come tutti gli altri e chi è milanista da tanti anni lo sa bene.

Sarà che a prescindere non amo un certo tipo di linguaggio.

Ma quello che scrivi è anni luce da come io vedo e vivo il Milan.


----------



## malos (24 Luglio 2018)

Gattuso è un milanista vero e come tutti noi ha i suoi pregi e i suoi difetti, si può discutere se sia un allenatore capace o no ma mettere in discussione tutto il resto lo trovo deprimente. Certe parole che ho letto le trovo offensive e di dubbio gusto ma tant'è ognuno è libero di pensarla come vuole....purtroppo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Luglio 2018)

Faccio finta di non leggere certi insulti su Rino..
Che tristezza..noi milanisti dobbiamo ritrovare un po' di serenità perché vedo troppo acido in giro...

Rino sempre uno di noi, se arriva Conte è chiaro chè un upgrade, inutile negare qualcosa di palese..però non parlate di Rino come di uno scroccone..vi ricordo che era venuto ad allenare la primavera, e che ha preso in mano il Milan in un momento in cui nessun tecnico avrebbe voluto sedersi in panca


----------



## LadyRoss (24 Luglio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Queste parole mi mettorno i brividi.
> 
> Sarà che sono abbonato da una vita e cosa ha fatto Gattuso per il Milan l'ho chiaro in mente.
> 
> ...



Sono pronta a scommettere sulle sue dimissioni...
A mio avviso per lui questa situazione è inaccettabile.....


----------



## gabri65 (24 Luglio 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> Sono pronta a scommettere sulle sue dimissioni...
> A mio avviso per lui questa situazione è inaccettabile.....



Ecco, brava ... magari le dimissioni non so, ma forse ha anche capito che non è amato dai tifosi come lui ama Il Milan. Forse è per questo che c'ha la faccia da cane bastonato come ha scritto qualcuno. Che amarezza ...


----------



## jacky (24 Luglio 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> Sono pronta a scommettere sulle sue dimissioni...
> A mio avviso per lui questa situazione è inaccettabile.....



Ma il nuovo proprietario ora non è neanche libero di mettere gli uomini che vuole e paga lui?
Ma siamo su Scherzi a Parte?

Gattuso con tutti i soldi che ha può comprarsi il Pisa e metterci Mirabelli.
Ma lui al Milan fa l'allenatore, non il Presidente.


----------



## LadyRoss (24 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Ma il nuovo proprietario ora non è neanche libero di mettere gli uomini che vuole e paga lui?
> Ma siamo su Scherzi a Parte?
> 
> Gattuso con tutti i soldi che ha può comprarsi il Pisa e metterci Mirabelli.
> Ma lui al Milan fa l'allenatore, non il Presidente.



io ho solo detto che SECONDO ME Gattuso non sarà esonerato ma si dimetterà di sua volontà.
Se poi devi interpretare quello che ho scritto in modo diverso, mi scuso probabilmente ho difficoltà nell'esprimermi correttamente in italiano (e pensare che non sono calabrese ma sono una padanotta.....)....


----------



## 6Baresi (24 Luglio 2018)

Certo che c'è parecchia gente di ***** in questo forum, frustrati e mentecatti che vomitando veleno e sentenze. Adesso aspetto felice e sereno il Ban, così come parecchi degni fratelli prima di me. Buona continuazione e FORZA MILAN...per chi sa cosa vuol dire.


----------



## jacky (24 Luglio 2018)

6Baresi ha scritto:


> Certo che c'è parecchia gente di ***** in questo forum, frustrati e mentecatti che vomitando veleno e sentenze. Adesso aspetto felice e sereno il Ban, così come parecchi degni fratelli prima di me. Buona continuazione e FORZA MILAN...per chi sa cosa vuol dire.



Io vedo il forum spaccato in due.
Chi è pro Conte fa un elenco infinito di fattori positivi e che potrebbero farci svoltare.
Chi è pro Gattuso non riesce a dire niente se non i soliti discorsetti sulla bandiera, testa alta etc...
Boh


----------



## Black (24 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Allenatore senza vergogna, deve andare fuori stasera stessa.
> 
> *Difende chi ci ha preso in giro, difende chi ci ha macchiato di un'esclusione VERGOGNOSA dalle Coppe... Gli dà fastidio che stanno tornando i milanisti e una proprietà solida. Ma di che gruppo di lavoro parla? Che caspita dice se da quando è arrivato non sono state fatte operazioni, se non autorinnovi?*
> 
> ...



mi viene il dubbio che tu sia veramente milanista. Un milanista vero non può definire Gattuso in tale maniera a prescindere dal fatto che sia capace o meno. 




7vinte ha scritto:


> Ti voglio bene,ma è giunto il momento di farsi da parte. Per il bene del Milan...



questo è un commento che accetto, anche se non si crede in Ringhio come allenatore


----------



## jacky (24 Luglio 2018)

Black ha scritto:


> mi viene il dubbio che tu sia veramente milanista. Un milanista vero non può definire Gattuso in tale maniera a prescindere dal fatto che sia capace o meno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Per me una persona che fa una conferenza in America, davanti a giornalisti di Barcellona, Manchester etc... con quella faccia, depresso, che ricorda i tavoli con Mirabelli e Fassone è TOTALMENTE senza vergogna.

Non capire che si è passati dalle dame cinese a figure di tutt'altro livello, che ci danno minima speranza di rilancio, è ingenuo o in malafede.

Non ho insultato nessuno, quindi non diciamo cose inesatte.


----------



## Black (24 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Per me una persona che fa una conferenza in America, davanti a giornalisti di Barcellona, Manchester etc... con quella faccia, depresso, che ricorda i tavoli con Mirabelli e Fassone è TOTALMENTE senza vergogna.
> 
> Non capire che si è passati dalle dame cinese a figure di tutt'altro livello, che ci danno minima speranza di rilancio, è ingenuo o in malafede.
> 
> Non ho insultato nessuno, quindi non diciamo cose inesatte.



"Allenatore senza vergogna" non mi sembra sia un complimento


----------



## luis4 (24 Luglio 2018)

forza rino contro tutto e tutti!


----------



## jacky (24 Luglio 2018)

Black ha scritto:


> "Allenatore senza vergogna" non mi sembra sia un complimento



Si ma non è un insulto... io mi vergognerei a fare il guastafeste in una situazione come questa.
Con Mirabelli parlava di parametri zeri, Berardi e Zaza... ora parla di Higuain e Morata.

Cmq l'anno scorso prima di Milan-Fiorentina i tifosi a San Siro dicevano peste e corna di Gattuso.
Quasi tutti erano d'accordo nel voler un allenatore top ed erano contro il rinnovo.

Non descriviamo un allenatore osannato dalla piazza perché non è assolutamente vero.
Dopo le gare con Inter, Arsenal e Juventus molti si sono ricreduti. Ha fatto degli errori di formazione e moduli clamorosi.


----------



## admin (24 Luglio 2018)

*Basta*


----------



## Jino (24 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Si ma non è un insulto... io mi vergognerei a fare il guastafeste in una situazione come questa.
> Con Mirabelli parlava di parametri zeri, Berardi e Zaza... ora parla di Higuain e Morata.
> 
> Cmq l'anno scorso prima di Milan-Fiorentina i tifosi a San Siro dicevano peste e corna di Gattuso.
> ...



Guarda che se arrivano Higuain o Morata significa che sono partiti giocatori importanti, il saldo del mercato deve stare a zero. No perchè sembra che la vecchio dirigenza volesse i cessi mentre questa nuova tiene i big e ne compra altri, non è cosi.


----------



## Goro (24 Luglio 2018)

I toni si stanno inasprendo troppo secondo me.

Gattuso è già delegittimato da tutta la stampa e se è opera di Leonardo è sicuramente un brutto comportamento. Lui tanti attacchi non li merita perchè anche nella sua avventura di allenatore si è messo a disposizione in vari ruoli e modi. Lui ha preso il ricco contratto come avremmo fatto tutti. Lui sicuramente continuerà il suo lavoro al 100% finchè ci sarà. Questi sono i suoi meriti.

Gattuso ha accettato il mercato nullo di gennaio. Prende il rinnovo nel peggior momento possibile, accetta di fare il parafulmine del duo. Si lega tantissimo a Mirabelli. Parla di stipendi che arrivano regolarmente e di alzare l'asticella, dopo le varie batoste diventa sempre più indulgente. Non una critica sull'esclusione dalla coppa. Mercato estivo, accetta Halilovic e probabilmente chiunque altro. Arrivano gli americani a sistemare i disastri fatti e lui per eccesso di riconoscenza forse o perchè sente una brutta aria, parla di Mirabelli e gruppo di lavoro. Questi sono i suoi demeriti.


----------



## claudiop77 (24 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Io vedo il forum spaccato in due.
> Chi è pro Conte fa un elenco infinito di fattori positivi e che potrebbero farci svoltare.
> Chi è pro Gattuso non riesce a dire niente se non i soliti discorsetti sulla bandiera, testa alta etc...
> Boh



Ma c'è anche chi, pur consapevole che Conte sia ad un livello superiore, non accetta gli insulti a Gattuso. Umanamente è eccezionale, uomo come pochi nel mondo del calcio.
Se lo si vuole cambiare perché si vuole un profilo più esperto ok, ma senza mancare di rispetto.

(Ho quotato il tuo post ma non mi riferisco a te)


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (26 Luglio 2018)

Anche a me piacerebbe Conte in panchina, ma non penso verrà da noi. Non capisco comunque tutto questo odio verso Gattuso. A me non sembra poi così male eh! Poi ha sbagliato e sbaglierà ancora, ma non si merita veramente tutto questo odio. Non le capisco tutte le critiche verso un allenatore che ha fatto bene la passata stagione e verso un uomo Milan finalmente onesto e che ci tiene veramente ai nostri colori.


----------



## 7vinte (26 Luglio 2018)

Forza Rino!!!


----------



## LadyRoss (26 Luglio 2018)

Rino smentiscici tutti!!!!! Speriamo ti portino almeno Higuain!!!!!………


----------



## alcyppa (26 Luglio 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> Rino smentiscici tutti!!!!! Speriamo ti portino almeno Higuain!!!!!………



Già, se Rino deve essere che gli mettano in mano una rosa decente.

Non so come (e nemmeno mi interessa) ma DEVONO riuscirci.


----------



## LadyRoss (26 Luglio 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Già, se Rino deve essere che gli mettano in mano una rosa decente.
> 
> Non so come (e nemmeno mi interessa) ma DEVONO riuscirci.



Così si ragiona!!! Qualunque sia la ragione per la quale decidono di puntare su di lui, hanno fatto una scelta è giusto mettergli a disposizione gli uomini di cui ha bisogno... comunque oggi Leonardo confermava che la squadra ha bisogno di tre innesti...


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Luglio 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Già, se Rino deve essere che gli mettano in mano una rosa decente.
> 
> Non so come (e nemmeno mi interessa) ma DEVONO riuscirci.



No non avete capito è il contrario se potevano creare una rosa decente la mettevano in mano a Conte

Per questo aveva più senso prendere un top allenatore lo scorso anno quando si spendeva il cash (invece di confermare Montella) piuttosto che oggi che dobbiamo pensare più a cedere che a comprare

Gattuso andrà avanti con questo e poco altro... 
Probabile che salterà alla prima sosta (dopo 3 giornate)


----------



## davidelynch (26 Luglio 2018)

Gennaro Ivan Gattuso il MIO allenatore


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Luglio 2018)

si passa da economisti a veggenti allora...


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Luglio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> No non avete capito è il contrario se potevano creare una rosa decente la mettevano in mano a Conte
> 
> Per questo aveva più senso prendere un top allenatore lo scorso anno quando si spendeva il cash (invece di confermare Montella) piuttosto che oggi che dobbiamo pensare più a cedere che a comprare
> 
> ...



Valessimo ancora qualcosa come tifo direi che devono stare attenti a come trattano Rino, ma purtroppo anche se lo esonerassero addossandogli tutte le responsabilità delle sconfitte ottenute con questa rosa ci sarebbero ben pochi Milanisti pronti a contestare la proprietà.
Questa è una delle tante eredità lasciate da Berlusconi.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Luglio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> No non avete capito è il contrario se potevano creare una rosa decente la mettevano in mano a Conte
> 
> Per questo aveva più senso prendere un top allenatore lo scorso anno quando si spendeva il cash (invece di confermare Montella) piuttosto che oggi che dobbiamo pensare più a cedere che a comprare
> 
> ...



No infatti non ho capito. Spiega meglio. E perché salta alla prima sosta?


----------



## LadyRoss (26 Luglio 2018)

[MENTION=4145]LadyRoss[/MENTION] piantala con questi post


----------



## admin (26 Luglio 2018)

Questo passa la casa. Speriamo che dia il massimo e che possa far bene.


----------



## admin (27 Luglio 2018)

Io contro Gattuso non ho proprio nulla, anzi. Ma dopo anni di esperimenti fallimentari gradirei finalmente una certezza in panchina.

Non significa andare contro Gattuso. Significa andare a favore del Milan.


----------



## Aron (27 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io contro Gattuso non ho proprio nulla, anzi. Ma dopo anni di esperimenti fallimentari gradirei finalmente una certezza in panchina.
> 
> Non significa andare contro Gattuso. Significa andare a favore del Milan.



Avessimo visto chissà quali miracoli l'anno scorso...
Gattuso è marchiato a fuoco come l'allenatore dei record negativi, tra un punto su sei col Benevento e la finale di Coppa Italia.


----------



## alcyppa (27 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io contro Gattuso non ho proprio nulla, anzi. Ma dopo anni di esperimenti fallimentari gradirei finalmente una certezza in panchina.
> 
> Non significa andare contro Gattuso. Significa andare a favore del Milan.




Eh, ma ci vuole tanto a capirlo a quanto pare...


----------



## gabri65 (27 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Avessimo visto chissà quali miracoli l'anno scorso...
> Gattuso è marchiato a fuoco come l'allenatore dei record negativi, tra un punto su sei col Benevento e la finale di Coppa Italia.



Non mi piace il concetto di gioco di Gattuso, fatto di corsa e sudore. Vorrei vedere un allenatore capace sulla panchina del Milan. Ma questa, obiettivamente, mi sembra proprio pretestuosa e faziosa. Sono stati episodi. Quali record? Ha preso una squadra dal fondo di una fossa biologica e l'ha portata in EL. Quasi alla soglia della CL per un periodo. La finale di coppa l'hai persa perché la squadra era sfiancata dopo la rincorsa. Il suo mercato è stato a zero in febbraio. Che non sia in grado di arrivare in finale di champions con una squadra di cessi dove in 3 punte segnano quasi meno di 15 gol è tutto un altro discorso, e sono d'accordo che potrebbe rimanere solo un allenatore mediocre. Avrei voluto vedere i commenti quando abbiamo vinto il derby, e sì che non mi sembra sia passata una vita.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (27 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Avessimo visto chissà quali miracoli l'anno scorso...
> Gattuso è marchiato a fuoco come l'allenatore dei record negativi, tra un punto su sei col Benevento *e la finale di Coppa Italia.*


Ovviamente persa per colpa sua...
Se al suo posto ci fosse stato Conte avremmo vinto quella partita 5 a 4...tripletta di Kalinic e doppietta di A. Silva entrato nei minuti di recupero...
Superfluo aggiungere che gli assist sono stati di R.Rodriguez (3) e Borini (2)....


----------



## rossonero22 (27 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io contro Gattuso non ho proprio nulla, anzi. Ma dopo anni di esperimenti fallimentari gradirei finalmente una certezza in panchina.
> 
> Non significa andare contro Gattuso. Significa andare a favore del Milan.



concordo. Niente contro gattuso, tutti gli vogliamo bene.
Ma abbiamo bisogno di gente pronta e non l'ennesima scomessa. Altrimenti buttiamo un altro anno. Senza considerare che avere il fiato sul collo di un altro allenatore distrugge comunque la stagione, anche se ti chiamassi guardiola.


----------



## Aron (27 Luglio 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non mi piace il concetto di gioco di Gattuso, fatto di corsa e sudore. Vorrei vedere un allenatore capace sulla panchina del Milan. Ma questa, obiettivamente, mi sembra proprio pretestuosa e faziosa. Sono stati episodi. Quali record? Ha preso una squadra dal fondo di una fossa biologica e l'ha portata in EL. Quasi alla soglia della CL per un periodo. La finale di coppa l'hai persa perché la squadra era sfiancata dopo la rincorsa. Il suo mercato è stato a zero in febbraio. Che non sia in grado di arrivare in finale di champions con una squadra di cessi dove in 3 punte segnano quasi meno di 15 gol è tutto un altro discorso, e sono d'accordo che potrebbe rimanere solo un allenatore mediocre. Avrei voluto vedere i commenti quando abbiamo vinto il derby, e sì che non mi sembra sia passata una vita.



A parte un breve periodo positivo, non si è visto nulla di eclatante e soprattutto concreto. 




Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente persa per colpa sua...
> Se al suo posto ci fosse stato Conte avremmo vinto quella partita 5 a 4...tripletta di Kalinic e doppietta di A. Silva entrato nei minuti di recupero...
> Superfluo aggiungere che gli assist sono stati di R.Rodriguez (3) e Borini (2)....



Non è questione di colpa. Lui in quel momento era lì, era lui il capitano della nave. 
Nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi, i risultati negativi te li porti dietro finché non cambi ambiente. 
Gattuso magari diventerà un grandissimo allenatore, ed è molto più probabile che lo possa fare altrove che al Milan. 

Nel caso restasse, io mi auguro comunque per il bene del Milan che possa essere l'eccezione che conferma la regola.


----------



## jacky (27 Luglio 2018)

Anch'io niente contro Gattuso.

Ma c'è il migliore allenatore italiano LIBERO e tu non lo accosti neanche per tenere uno ex Pisa, Creta e Palermo?

E poi Eliott vuole tornare in alto? Ah, vedremo.


----------



## Rivera10 (27 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Anch'io niente contro Gattuso.
> 
> Ma c'è il migliore allenatore italiano LIBERO e tu non lo accosti neanche per tenere uno ex Pisa, Creta e Palermo?
> 
> E poi Eliott vuole tornare in alto? Ah, vedremo.



L'affermazione sottolineata fa ridere, visto che lo hai insultato a prescindere dalle legittime critiche tecnico tattiche. 
Penso che un tifoso del Milan a dispetto del momento che non e' dei migliori dovrebbe per rispetto ad una vera bandiera qual'e' stato Ringhio, dimostrare il piu' assoluto rispetto e non il livore che hai ampiamente dimostrato tu.
Per quanto riguarda il tuo allenatore preferito perche' non ti metti in macchina,vai a Londra e lo trascini qui, di grazia?Ha un contenzioso con il Chelsea e vuole papparsi fino all'ultimo centesimo, ergo non e' libero. Poi puoi anche darglieli tu i soldi visto che ne sei così ossessionato.


----------



## jacky (27 Luglio 2018)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> L'affermazione sottolineata fa ridere, visto che lo hai insultato a prescindere dalle legittime critiche tecnico tattiche.
> Penso che un tifoso del Milan a dispetto del momento che non e' dei migliori dovrebbe per rispetto ad una vera bandiera qual'e' stato Ringhio, dimostrare il piu' assoluto rispetto e non il livore che hai ampiamente dimostrato tu.
> Per quanto riguarda il tuo allenatore preferito perche' non ti metti in macchina,vai a Londra e lo trascini qui, di grazia?Ha un contenzioso con il Chelsea e vuole papparsi fino all'ultimo centesimo, ergo non e' libero. Poi puoi anche darglieli tu i soldi visto che ne sei così ossessionato.



Il contenzioso con il Chelsea non c'entra nulla con la prossima stagione, assolutamente nulla.

Ripeto quello che ho già scritto più volte, partire con un tecnico ex Pisa Creta e Palermo con il miglior allenatore italiano libero sul mercato è follia. Il problema è che alcuni tifosi del Milan sono romanticoni, evidentemente non sono bastate le mazzate avute con Brocchi, Seedorf e Inzaghi.

Tutta gente che quando poi è andata via non ha rinunciato a nulla. Seedorf è stato pagato 3 anni, Inzaghi non ha rinunciato a una buonuscita di soli 300.000€ inferiore rispetto al contratto in essere. No comment.


----------



## Rivera10 (27 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Il contenzioso con il Chelsea non c'entra nulla con la prossima stagione, assolutamente nulla.
> 
> Ripeto quello che ho già scritto più volte, partire con un tecnico ex Pisa Creta e Palermo con il miglior allenatore italiano libero sul mercato è follia. Il problema è che alcuni tifosi del Milan sono romanticoni, evidentemente non sono bastate le mazzate avute con Brocchi, Seedorf e Inzaghi.
> 
> Tutta gente che quando poi è andata via non ha rinunciato a nulla. Seedorf è stato pagato 3 anni, Inzaghi non ha rinunciato a una buonuscita di soli 300.000€ inferiore rispetto al contratto in essere. No comment.



Alcuni tifosi del Milan saranno romanticoni, altri "sedicenti" tali dei trolloni. Il contenzioso non c'entra nulla solo per chi e' ossessionato dal vater(r) della panchina. Ripeto la domanda: perche' non prendi la tua auto, vai a Londra e supplichi il tuo vate(r) di venire ad allenarci?

P.S: Di solito non sono così caustico, ma su questo topic che ha ad oggetto una vera bandiera del Milan, ho letto cose da far accapponare la pelle. E a scanso di equivoci nei confronti di Conte nutro stima per le sue doti, ma tu lo utilizzi oer denigrare sistematicamente Ringhio e io a questo giochetto non ci sto.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> A parte un breve periodo positivo, non si è visto nulla di eclatante e soprattutto concreto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Questi sono discorsi che condivido volentieri. Non mi pronuncio sulla brevità del periodo. Per lo stile di gioco sono d'accordo, per i risultati li ritengo molto positivi, tenuto conto da cosa è partito. Se poi si ritiene Gattuso solo un traghettatore, non adatto per tutta una serie di motivi (presenza, immagine, etc), posso essere d'accordo anche qui. Comunque tanti allenatori di successo sono partiti nella solita maniera, teoricamente potrebbe avere una ulteriore possibilità. Purtroppo, lo riconosco, è un concetto fa a cozzi con la comprensibile inquietudine di noi tifosi nell'avere già un "sicuramente vincente" in panchina, di questo ne sono perfettamente cosciente. Siamo tutti stanchi e sfiduciati e vorremmo vincere domani. Ho comunque i miei dubbi che con l'attuale rosa anche un super-allenatore potrebbe ottenere risultati eclatanti. Detto questo, un allenatore di nome e carisma lo vorrei anch'io. Se poi non è ex-juventino, meglio  Alla fine, basta che faccia funzionare la squadra al massimo dell'efficienza.


----------



## varvez (27 Luglio 2018)

Io non ho nulla di personale contro Gennaro Gattuso, gli riconosco l'amore per i nostri colori e l'impegno quotidiano. Però non capisco perché si debba adorarlo e giustificarne le mancanze perché è stato una nostra bandiera.

Giuro che questo assioma bandiera=giustificazione non riesco a capirlo, non è che siamo andati in B e lui ha rinunciato alla carriera per seguirci oppure ha pagato di tasca sua per mantenere vivo il Milan. È stato un calciatore importante nel meccanismo di quella squadra, così come in Nazionale, ma è uno dei tanti campioni che si sono susseguiti fino a pochi anni fa con la nostra maglia.

Passiamo oltre ad Antonio Conte perché non sappiamo se ha la possibilità e/o la volontà di venire al Milan, il rinnovo FOLLE resterà la peggiore cosa fatta da Massimiliano Mirabelli al Milan, rendendo ostaggio Gattuso del contratto e molti tifosi di Gattuso.


----------



## Rivera10 (27 Luglio 2018)

varvez ha scritto:


> Io non ho nulla di personale contro Gennaro Gattuso, gli riconosco l'amore per i nostri colori e l'impegno quotidiano. Però non capisco perché si debba adorarlo e giustificarne le mancanze perché è stato una nostra bandiera.
> 
> Giuro che questo assioma bandiera=giustificazione non riesco a capirlo, non è che siamo andati in B e lui ha rinunciato alla carriera per seguirci oppure ha pagato di tasca sua per mantenere vivo il Milan. È stato un calciatore importante nel meccanismo di quella squadra, così come in Nazionale, ma è uno dei tanti campioni che si sono susseguiti fino a pochi anni fa con la nostra maglia.
> 
> Passiamo oltre ad Antonio Conte perché non sappiamo se ha la possibilità e/o la volontà di venire al Milan, il rinnovo FOLLE resterà la peggiore cosa fatta da Massimiliano Mirabelli al Milan, rendendo ostaggio Gattuso del contratto e molti tifosi di Gattuso.



Forse non e' chiaro il ragionamento. Lo riespongo se e' necessario. Le critiche di natura tecnica sono ben accette, gli insulti come mi e' capitato di leggere nei confronti di Gattuso sono inaccettabili e ogni tifoso rossonero dovrebbe fare quadrato attorno al tecnico di fronte a questa incivile mancanza di rispetto. Dopodiche' se tu pensi che e' a causa del rinnovo fatto da Mirabelli che non prendiamo Conte, prego sulla macchina di jacky per Londra c'e' posto pure per te. Salutatemi la Granovskaja


----------



## varvez (27 Luglio 2018)

No, non ho collegato il contratto di Mirabelli a Gattuso con Conte


----------



## jacky (27 Luglio 2018)

Per me riassumendo il nocciolo della questione è questo:

- transare Mirabelli e Fassone costa spiccioli... Gattuso ha un contratto tra i 15 e i 18 lordi, non noccioline.
- Conte è sicuramente un'opportunità ma c'è il problema Chelsea.
- la nuova proprietà tra Conte e Gattuso preferisce Conte.

Quindi, Eliott non è riuscito a risolvere il primo punto e si tiene Gattuso.
L'avesse risolto sarebbe partito l'attacco a Conte, pur con tutte le sue difficoltà.

Resta il fatto che con Mirabelli, Gattuso sarebbe rimasto anni e anni... adesso la sua posizione è chiaramente cambiata e lui l'ha capito che rischia di bruciarsi. Io penso che se lui potesse si tirerebbe fuori da questa situazione. Poi nessuno rinuncia a quasi 20 sacchi e quindi resta facendosi andare bene Scaroni, Leonardo etc...


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (27 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> A parte un breve periodo positivo, non si è visto nulla di eclatante e soprattutto concreto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sinceramente il Milan della scorsa stagione aveva poco della nave...sembrava piuttosto una zattera alla deriva...e Gattuso è riuscito a portarla a riva...
Ho fiducia in Gattuso e vedo in lui un potenziale bravo allenatore...
Se i fatti mi daranno torto non farò barricate in suo favore ma mi rassegnerò all'evidenza...

A quel punto spero che il suo sostituto sia Antonio Conte...sono curioso di vederlo all'opera...ma ancora più curioso di leggere le attenuanti che che gli verranno concesse nei momenti di difficoltà...
Perchè non esiste allenatore ''lineare''...anche il più bravo e vincente di tutti ha i suoi periodi di difficoltà...anche il ''mitologico'' Conte


----------



## gabri65 (27 Luglio 2018)

varvez ha scritto:


> Io non ho nulla di personale contro Gennaro Gattuso, gli riconosco l'amore per i nostri colori e l'impegno quotidiano. Però non capisco perché si debba adorarlo e giustificarne le mancanze perché è stato una nostra bandiera.
> 
> Giuro che questo assioma bandiera=giustificazione non riesco a capirlo, non è che siamo andati in B e lui ha rinunciato alla carriera per seguirci oppure ha pagato di tasca sua per mantenere vivo il Milan. È stato un calciatore importante nel meccanismo di quella squadra, così come in Nazionale, ma è uno dei tanti campioni che si sono susseguiti fino a pochi anni fa con la nostra maglia.
> 
> Passiamo oltre ad Antonio Conte perché non sappiamo se ha la possibilità e/o la volontà di venire al Milan, il rinnovo FOLLE resterà la peggiore cosa fatta da Massimiliano Mirabelli al Milan, rendendo ostaggio Gattuso del contratto e molti tifosi di Gattuso.



Ecco un altro discorso che può essere digeribile. I miei commenti poi non saranno interamente rivolti a te.

Se non mi hai mai letto, ti premetto che non sono un ammiratore fanatico di Gattuso allenatore. Punto.
Sono un ammiratore di Gattuso nel Milan.

Mi permetto di chiarire un concetto su cui si stanno scrivendo tonnellate di post ma che ancora non è stato realizzato. Codesta equazione non è vera. Io e tanti altri nel forum ne siamo la testimonianza. Quelli che la scrivono sono esattamente quelli che non vogliono più Gattuso sulla panchina, non il viceversa. Io Gattuso non lo confermo in panchina, ok, ma mi danno fastidio i discorsi intellettualmente disonesti che sono usciti in altri post, come: "che sch*fo", "fa vom*tare", etc. Sembra ci abbia fatto retrocedere. Come ho scritto prima, quando però abbiamo vinto il derby, Gattuso è stato osannato, vero?

Vogliamo togliere Gattuso e affidare a qualcun altro? Benissimo. Quello che è successo nel giro di poche settimane è stato fare un linciaggio nei suoi confronti con argomenti alla meglio insensati. Non funziona così. C'è tantissima gente che è disponibile ad un nuovo e miglior allenatore, ma contemporaneamente è dispiaciuta di togliere Gattuso e sarebbe disposta a dargli un'altra possibilità. Tutto lì.

E mi cascano le braccia quando vedo, ormai in parecchi thread, spaccare la tifoseria con termini tipo "tifosi non degni", "antimilanisti", "romanticoni", soltanto perchè qualcuno la pensa in modo differente, o esprime semplicemente solidarietà verso Gattuso PROPRIO A CAUSA dei post denigratori.

Veramente un livello molto basso di discussione. A mio parere.


----------



## Rivera10 (27 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Per me riassumendo il nocciolo della questione è questo:
> 
> - transare Mirabelli e Fassone costa spiccioli... Gattuso ha un contratto tra i 15 e i 18 lordi, non noccioline.
> - Conte è sicuramente un'opportunità ma c'è il problema Chelsea.
> ...



E' evidente che ti diverti a trollare....Secondo la maggior parte delle fonti Gattuso guadagna 2 netti all'anno, fai te i conti al lordo. Dopodiche' Mirabelli e' il passato mentre ora siamo nel presente. Spero che il dato che ti ho fornito tu lo tenga ben presente in mente la prossima volta che decidi di mistificare la realta'. 
Per quanto riguarda il fatto di tirarsi o non tirarsi fuori e' un ragionamento cervellotico.
E' il tecnico del Milan allo stato attuale e verrà' giudicato in base ai risultati che otterra'. Sara' il campo e non i tuoi desiderata o cio' che pensi tu il giudice delle sue sorti.


----------



## Aron (28 Luglio 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Questi sono discorsi che condivido volentieri. Non mi pronuncio sulla brevità del periodo. Per lo stile di gioco sono d'accordo, per i risultati li ritengo molto positivi, tenuto conto da cosa è partito. Se poi si ritiene Gattuso solo un traghettatore, non adatto per tutta una serie di motivi (presenza, immagine, etc), posso essere d'accordo anche qui. Comunque tanti allenatori di successo sono partiti nella solita maniera, teoricamente potrebbe avere una ulteriore possibilità. Purtroppo, lo riconosco, è un concetto fa a cozzi con la comprensibile inquietudine di noi tifosi nell'avere già un "sicuramente vincente" in panchina, di questo ne sono perfettamente cosciente. Siamo tutti stanchi e sfiduciati e vorremmo vincere domani. Ho comunque i miei dubbi che con l'attuale rosa anche un super-allenatore potrebbe ottenere risultati eclatanti. Detto questo, un allenatore di nome e carisma lo vorrei anch'io. Se poi non è ex-juventino, meglio  Alla fine, basta che faccia funzionare la squadra al massimo dell'efficienza.



che con questa squadra si possa fare poco è fuori discussione. La rosa è da quinto/sesto posto a mio parere.


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Per me riassumendo il nocciolo della questione è questo:
> 
> - transare Mirabelli e Fassone costa spiccioli... *Gattuso ha un contratto tra i 15 e i 18 lordi*, non noccioline.
> - Conte è sicuramente un'opportunità ma c'è il problema Chelsea.
> ...


----------



## gabri65 (28 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> che con questa squadra si possa fare poco è fuori discussione. La rosa è da quinto/sesto posto a mio parere.



Già, d'accordo. Non so come andrà a finire il discorso di Higuain, se veramente ci potrà aiutare a fare uno step significativo. Secondo me c'è anche da lavorare tanto a centrocampo, la squadra è attualmente non ben assettata, ma è un mio parere. Allenatore a parte, ovviamente. Guarda, io sono in genere ottimista, ma ho paura che per quanto detto anche in conferenza da Leonardo, sarà un altro anno di fatica. Speriamo nella politica dei piccoli passi (ma sempre in avanti!!!), non so te come la vedi.


----------



## jacky (28 Luglio 2018)

Una squadra che ha Higuain in rosa non può essere considerata da sesto posto... eddai


----------



## jacky (28 Luglio 2018)

Ma scusate ragazzi... ma davvero credete alla storiella che Gattuso e Leonardo collaboreranno per il bene del Milan??? Tra i due non esiste rapporto, vi rendete conto che Rino l'ha sputt... più volte dicendo frasi gravissime... vi riporto i virgolettati.


----------



## Rivera10 (28 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Ma scusate ragazzi... ma davvero credete alla storiella che Gattuso e Leonardo collaboreranno per il bene del Milan???
> Tra i due non esiste rapporto, vi rendete conto che Rino l'ha sputt... più volte dicendo frasi gravissime... vi riporto i virgolettati.
> Ok sono io lo scemo... però il Dio denaro fa i miracoli anche per Gattuso eh, che resta al suo posto senza batter ciglio.



Al solito ti diverti a creare zizzania e a trollare. Nel calcio, come nella vita esistono le riconciliazioni, i pentimenti e i perdoni.Gattuso e Leonardo hanno detto di essersi chiariti gia' da tempo su quegli avvenimenti ma a te questo non interessa. Ti interessa solo rimestare nel torbido.
La macchina per Londra e' pronta?


----------



## Jino (28 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Ma scusate ragazzi... ma davvero credete alla storiella che Gattuso e Leonardo collaboreranno per il bene del Milan??? Tra i due non esiste rapporto, vi rendete conto che Rino l'ha sputt... più volte dicendo frasi gravissime... vi riporto i virgolettati.



Aldilà dei rapporti umani che possono anche essere pessimi tra i due....ad oggi per me non ci sono i presupposti per un cambio di allenatore. 

Non ci sono i tempi tecnici. Punto primo la squadra è con il mister, punto secondo un Conte che arriva a venti giorni dall'inizio e la chiusura del mercato è un azzardo clamoroso, per me è giusto continuare con Rino, poi come sempre i risultati sono li a dare le loro sentenze.


----------



## jacky (28 Luglio 2018)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Al solito ti diverti a creare zizzania e a trollare. Nel calcio, come nella vita esistono le riconciliazioni, i pentimenti e i perdoni.Gattuso e Leonardo hanno detto di essersi chiariti gia' da tempo su quegli avvenimenti ma a te questo non interessa. Ti interessa solo rimestare nel torbido.
> La macchina per Londra e' pronta?



OK Rivera crediamo alle favolette allora, non cosa dire. Uno che è andato a dire che Leonardo è attaccato al Dio denaro, che ce l'aveva a morte con lui, che era totalmente inesperto e non adatto a fare l'allenatore... si chiarisce e si riconcilia.

Va bene!!!


----------



## jacky (28 Luglio 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Aldilà dei rapporti umani che possono anche essere pessimi tra i due....ad oggi per me non ci sono i presupposti per un cambio di allenatore.
> 
> Non ci sono i tempi tecnici. Punto primo la squadra è con il mister, punto secondo un Conte che arriva a venti giorni dall'inizio e la chiusura del mercato è un azzardo clamoroso, per me è giusto continuare con Rino, poi come sempre i risultati sono li a dare le loro sentenze.



Gattuso può restare, ma per me si può cambiare allenatore anche a 1 ora dalla prima giornata di campionato.

Gli allenatori che subentrano a campionato in corso hanno 2-3 giorni di tempo di lavoro prima della gara di campionato.


----------



## Jino (28 Luglio 2018)

Son passati tanti tanti anni Jacky.....


----------



## Jino (28 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Gattuso può restare, ma per me si può cambiare allenatore anche a 1 ora dalla prima giornata di campionato.
> 
> La squadra è con lui? Si una squadra da sesto posto, che andrà cambiata, se non rivoluzionata, nei prossimi 4-5 mesi.
> 
> Secondo me ci saranno almeno 8-10 operazioni tra agosto e gennaio.



Io non la vedo cosi drastica. 

Rino è strettamente legato (come tutti) ai risultati sportivi, quindi un cambio di mister per me ci potrà essere solo se le cose vanno male e per il bene del Milan mi auguro di no. 

Per quanto riguarda la rosa non mi aspetto cambi drastici, da qui a fine mercato andranno via in 4-5 e altrettanti ne arriveranno.


----------



## Rivera10 (28 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> OK Rivera crediamo alle favolette allora, non cosa dire. Uno che è andato a dire che Leonardo è attaccato al Dio denaro, che ce l'aveva a morte con lui, che era totalmente inesperto e non adatto a fare l'allenatore... si chiarisce e si riconcilia.
> 
> Va bene!!!



Senti il tuo giochetto qui dentro l'abbiamo capito tutti.Fai piu' bella figura a smetterla e a non insistere anche per rispetto alla tua intelligenza.


----------



## jacky (28 Luglio 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Son passati tanti tanti anni Jacky.....



Esatto, anni in cui si sono totalmente ignorati... e non di certo chiariti.

Cmq non voglio passare per il rompiscatole, già lo avevo fatto con Montella e i fatti poi non mi hanno smentito.

Ci saranno fiumi e fiumi di thread in cui si parlerà del rapporto Leo-Gattuso nei prossimi mesi... vedrete... e le cose che io sostengo oggi verranno fuori con ritardo quando le cose saranno già compromesse.


----------



## __king george__ (28 Luglio 2018)

secondo me gattuso e leonardo non vanno d'accordo per nulla...o comunque si "sopportano" ma nulla di più….

lo deduco anche dalla risposta di Rino che disse "non conta il mio rapporto con Leo ma il milan" e dal modo in cui ha risposto anche Leonardo…

da qui a dire che salterà è un altro discorso ovviamente


----------



## Jino (28 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Esatto, anni in cui si sono totalmente ignorati... e non di certo chiariti.
> 
> Cmq non voglio passare per il rompiscatole, già lo avevo fatto con Montella e i fatti poi non mi hanno smentito.
> 
> Ci saranno fiumi e fiumi di thread in cui si parlerà del rapporto Leo-Gattuso nei prossimi mesi... vedrete... e le cose che io sostengo oggi verranno fuori con ritardo quando le cose saranno già compromesse.



Dico solo che gli anni fanno affievolire le cose...e fa sotterrare l'ascia di guerra.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Luglio 2018)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Senti il tuo giochetto qui dentro l'abbiamo capito tutti.Fai piu' bella figura a smetterla e a non insistere anche per rispetto alla tua intelligenza.





jacky ha scritto:


> Esatto, anni in cui si sono totalmente ignorati... e non di certo chiariti.
> 
> Cmq non voglio passare per il rompiscatole, già lo avevo fatto con Montella e i fatti poi non mi hanno smentito.
> 
> Ci saranno fiumi e fiumi di thread in cui si parlerà del rapporto Leo-Gattuso nei prossimi mesi... vedrete... e le cose che io sostengo oggi verranno fuori con ritardo quando le cose saranno già compromesse.



Scusate Signori, assolutamente scusate l'intromissione, anche se ho già scritto oltremodo in questo stesso thread, non voglio fare il presuntuoso o il moderatore, cosa che non mi compete assolutamente, ma un chiarimento è d'obbligo.
Siamo tutti tifosi Milanisti (M maiuscola), ognuno con il suo punto di vista, opinabile o meno, levarsi la scarpa e batterla sul tavolo urlando non serve a niente. La situazione è questa e ce la teniamo, remando tutti nella stessa direzione. Io non sono per Gattuso, non sono per Conte, per me potrebbe allenare anche la Boldr*ini se servisse a far funzionare la squadra. Errori ne sono stati fatti e ne verranno commessi altri in futuro. Se Gattuso diventa un mega-allenatore, bene, altrimenti verrà rimosso, se viene Conte perché la società ha deciso così, accompagnamo Gattuso alla porta, anzi gli troviamo un nuovo incarico e amici come prima. [MENTION=3970]jacky[/MENTION], ho già detto una volta che ti ammiro per la tua determinazione e questo ti rende un tifoso Milanista da rispettare, ma purtroppo devi farti andare bene la situazione fino a che non migliora, non c'è niente da fare, se avrai ragione ti sarà tributata con tutti gli onori, [MENTION=4441]Rivera10[/MENTION], sono sicuro che sei un ragazzo intelligente e non avrai difficoltà a tendere una sincera mano di distensione a una persona che non ha paura a dire quello che pensa.
Adesso potete anche dirmi di farmi gli affari miei, non c'è problema e non replicherò.


----------



## jacky (28 Luglio 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Scusate Signori, assolutamente scusate l'intromissione, anche se ho già scritto oltremodo in questo stesso thread, non voglio fare il presuntuoso o il moderatore, cosa che non mi compete assolutamente, ma un chiarimento è d'obbligo.
> Siamo tutti tifosi Milanisti (M maiuscola), ognuno con il suo punto di vista, opinabile o meno, levarsi la scarpa e batterla sul tavolo urlando non serve a niente. La situazione è questa e ce la teniamo, remando tutti nella stessa direzione. Io non sono per Gattuso, non sono per Conte, per me potrebbe allenare anche la Boldr*ini se servisse a far funzionare la squadra. Errori ne sono stati fatti e ne verranno commessi altri in futuro. Se Gattuso diventa un mega-allenatore, bene, altrimenti verrà rimosso, se viene Conte perché la società ha deciso così, accompagnamo Gattuso alla porta, anzi gli troviamo un nuovo incarico e amici come prima. [MENTION=3970]jacky[/MENTION], ho già detto una volta che ti ammiro per la tua determinazione e questo ti rende un tifoso Milanista da rispettare, ma purtroppo devi farti andare bene la situazione fino a che non migliora, non c'è niente da fare, se avrai ragione ti sarà tributata con tutti gli onori, [MENTION=4441]Rivera10[/MENTION], sono sicuro che sei un ragazzo intelligente e non avrai difficoltà a tendere una sincera mano di distensione a una persona che non ha paura a dire quello che pensa.
> Adesso potete anche dirmi di farmi gli affari miei, non c'è problema e non replicherò.



La mia determinazione, ancor maggiore rispetto al tanto criticato rinnovo di Montella, nasce dal fatto che questa volta abbiamo L'ALTERNATIVA, la prima scelta, libera sul mercato.
E io spero che i vecchi e grandi tifosi milanisti, così come i piccoli rossoneri che non hanno ancor visto trionfarci, possano avere la possibilità di gustarsi delle vittorie.
E questo per me con Conte è possibile, con Gattuso no... Anche se reputo Gattuso un buon allenatore, giovane, e che quindi potrebbe ritornare a breve.
Il tuo post va comunque nella direzione giusta, rispettare le idee di tutti senza sovrastarle... però è anche giusto non chiudere gli occhi davanti a delle problematiche evidenti, che non di certo si sono risolte in questi ultimi anni.


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Luglio 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> secondo me gattuso e leonardo non vanno d'accordo per nulla...o comunque si "sopportano" ma nulla di più….
> 
> lo deduco anche dalla risposta di Rino che disse "non conta il mio rapporto con Leo ma il milan" e dal modo in cui ha risposto anche Leonardo…
> 
> da qui a dire che salterà è un altro discorso ovviamente



Il rapporto tra Gattuso e Leonardo è un problema decisamente secondario rispetto a tutti i casini che dobbiamo gestire adesso.
Abbiamo a malapena una dirigenza...
Loro faranno buon viso a cattivo gioco, non son bambini dell'asilo e soprattutto hanno entrambi l'occasione della vita.


----------



## jacky (1 Agosto 2018)

Perché continua ad essere un cane bastonato?
Possibile che dia più credito alle parole di Tuttosport rispetto a quelle di Leonardo?
E potrebbe anche evitare la storia che chi si sta allenando bene rimane male delle voci di mercato, quando pochi giorni fa ha sbattuto in faccia la porta a Montolivo che professionale lo è sempre stato.

Per me potete dire quello che volete, la realtà è che Gattuso NON vuole lavorare con Leonardo, e la sola idea di tornare a Milano e non rivedere più Mirabelli accanto a sè lo fa star male.
Assolutamente inaccettabile nel nuovo Milan di Elliot, che continua a far finta di non capire... quando scemo non è.


----------



## __king george__ (1 Agosto 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Perché continua ad essere un cane bastonato?
> Possibile che dia più credito alle parole di Tuttosport rispetto a quelle di Leonardo?
> E potrebbe anche evitare la storia che chi si sta allenando bene rimane male delle voci di mercato, quando pochi giorni fa ha sbattuto in faccia la porta a Montolivo che professionale lo è sempre stato.
> 
> ...



è comprensibile...si è trovato di colpo da essere protetto ed esaltato di continuo da Fassone e soprattutto Mirabelli a trovarsi in casa Leonardo (manco uno neutrale ma proprio uno con cui ha avuto problemi)...infatti non si capisce perché dopo aver cambiato tutto non abbiano fatto la stessa cosa anche con l'allenatore...vabè…

che poi voglio dire il dirigente "tecnico" e l'allenatore dovrebbero lavorare a braccetto...infatti Rino e Mirabelli si sentivano di continuo a quanto dicevano...ma vale un po' per tutti...mi viene in mente Giuntoli-Sarri chessò….mi chiedo come faranno Leonardo e Gattuso...si ok avranno chiarito ecc ma dubito ci sarà mai una grande alchimia….


----------



## Clarenzio (1 Agosto 2018)

Uno che ha vinto coppe campioni, scudetti e la coppa del mondo con l' Italia, nonché vissuto in spogliatoi dove in certe occasioni per lo stress si arrivava alle mani, sarà sicuramente rimasto traumatizzato dall' addio del paladino di Rende. A volte sembra che, giusto per sminuirlo a favore del parrucchino, si abbia la volontà di considerare Gattuso alla stregua di un bambino delle elementari. Ma a nessuno di voi, nel suo piccolo, è mai capitato di ottenere ottimi risultati collaborando in un team di lavoro in cui c' era qualcuno che si detestava?


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (1 Agosto 2018)

Rino devi avere l'umiltà di farti da parte...non sei pronto per allenare ad alti livelli....


----------



## alcyppa (1 Agosto 2018)

Oh, t'hanno preso Higuain.


Ti stanno dando una fiducia incredibile per cui vedi di portarci tra le prime 4.


----------



## Aron (1 Agosto 2018)

saluti


----------



## Guglielmo90 (3 Agosto 2018)

Sta avendo un atteggiamento insopportabile e incomprensibile secondo me..


----------



## cris (3 Agosto 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Sta avendo un atteggiamento insopportabile e incomprensibile secondo me..



Confermo, è inaccettabile che l'allenatore del milan abbia l' atteggiamento delle ultime interviste, inaccettabile quanto le risate di ridolini.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (3 Agosto 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Sta avendo un atteggiamento insopportabile e incomprensibile secondo me..





cris ha scritto:


> Confermo, è inaccettabile che l'allenatore del milan abbia l' atteggiamento delle ultime interviste, inaccettabile quanto le risate di ridolini.



Mi sono perso qualcosa? Ha rilasciato interviste oggi?


----------



## Moffus98 (3 Agosto 2018)

cris ha scritto:


> Confermo, è inaccettabile che l'allenatore del milan abbia l' atteggiamento delle ultime interviste, inaccettabile quanto le risate di ridolini.



Infatti farà la stessa fine di Montella e sarà il motivo per cui non arriveremo in Champions. Ecco perchè io spero ancora in Conte.


----------



## cris (3 Agosto 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Uno che ha vinto coppe campioni, scudetti e la coppa del mondo con l' Italia, nonché vissuto in spogliatoi dove in certe occasioni per lo stress si arrivava alle mani, sarà sicuramente rimasto traumatizzato dall' addio del paladino di Rende. A volte sembra che, giusto per sminuirlo a favore del parrucchino, si abbia la volontà di considerare Gattuso alla stregua di un bambino delle elementari. Ma a nessuno di voi, nel suo piccolo, è mai capitato di ottenere ottimi risultati collaborando in un team di lavoro in cui c' era qualcuno che si detestava?



Dunque, ci spieghi come mai ha questo atteggiamento assurdo nelle ultime interviste? Converrai che non è un buon modo.


----------



## cris (4 Agosto 2018)

Giusto per chiarire la mia posizione: io non detesto Gattuso, sarei sicuramente felice dell arrivo di Conte ma sarei tranquillo nel “tenermi” Gattuso se cio non accadesse. È un cuore rossonero, uno che ci tiene, non vi è dubbio. Non ho niente contro di lui sul lato umano.
Ció che personalmente non tollero e non accetto è il suo palese (chi lo nega non vuole vedere) atteggiamento da cane bastonato delle ultime settimane, non riesco a capire come mai non mostra un atteggiamento un po piu sicuro di se e dei mezzi della squadra, soprattutto dopo gli innesti importanti. L’impressione dall’esterno di centinaia se non migliaia di persone (cosa tranquillamente provabile guardando i commenti alle ultime interviste sul canale ufficiAle) è di una persona semi depressa. Come puo un allenatore di un top club comportarsi cosi?


----------



## Rivera10 (4 Agosto 2018)

cris ha scritto:


> Giusto per chiarire la mia posizione: io non detesto Gattuso, sarei sicuramente felice dell arrivo di Conte ma sarei tranquillo nel “tenermi” Gattuso se cio non accadesse. È un cuore rossonero, uno che ci tiene, non vi è dubbio. Non ho niente contro di lui sul lato umano.
> Ció che personalmente non tollero e non accetto è il suo palese (chi lo nega non vuole vedere) atteggiamento da cane bastonato delle ultime settimane, non riesco a capire come mai non mostra un atteggiamento un po piu sicuro di se e dei mezzi della squadra, soprattutto dopo gli innesti importanti. L’impressione dall’esterno di centinaia se non migliaia di persone (cosa tranquillamente provabile guardando i commenti alle ultime interviste sul canale ufficiAle) è di una persona semi depressa. Come puo un allenatore di un top club comportarsi cosi?



Magari gli sara' morto il gatto,no? Alla fine di tutto questo congetturare sugli stati d'animo di Gattuso, le conclusioni di chi lo vede demoralizzato quali sono?Non trasmette sufficiente grinta alla squadra? Non manifesta uno spirito guerriero(stiamo parlando di Gattuso eh) tale da motivare verso gli obiettivi indicati la societa' i suoi uomini?
Sono dell'opinione che le sorti di Gattuso le decidera' il campo con i suoi responsi che sono giudici inappellabili. Se fara' bene continuera' altrimenti verra' rimosso com'e' naturale che sia.


----------



## admin (4 Agosto 2018)

*Non ricominciate anche qui per favore. Basta.*


----------



## Nils (4 Agosto 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> La mia determinazione, ancor maggiore rispetto al tanto criticato rinnovo di Montella, nasce dal fatto che questa volta abbiamo L'ALTERNATIVA, la prima scelta, libera sul mercato.
> E io spero che i vecchi e grandi tifosi milanisti, così come i piccoli rossoneri che non hanno ancor visto trionfarci, possano avere la possibilità di gustarsi delle vittorie.
> E questo per me con Conte è possibile, con Gattuso no... Anche se reputo Gattuso un buon allenatore, giovane, e che quindi potrebbe ritornare a breve.
> Il tuo post va comunque nella direzione giusta, rispettare le idee di tutti senza sovrastarle... però è anche giusto non chiudere gli occhi davanti a delle problematiche evidenti, che non di certo si sono risolte in questi ultimi anni.



Credo che nessuno possa mettere in discussione che nel breve periodo Conte potrebbe dare più garanzie di Gattuso, 
ma t'invito a rivedere la conferenza stampa di ieri di Leonardo, 
un punto mi ha particolarmente colpito, quando ha detto che non sono le vittorie del Milan a fare la storia, ma come sono arrivate, molti hanno vinto nel calcio, ma la maggior parte sono stati dimenticati.

Conte è un allenatore vincente, ma quasi sempre mal sopportato anche nelll'ambiente dove porta le vittorie, non riflette minimamente lo stile Milan, fattene una ragione, non è da Milan e mai lo sarà
Sarebbe una mossa clamorosamente sbagliata prendere lui per pensare di riecheggiare le atmosfere del vecchio Milan
quando e se torneremo a vincere sarà alla nostra maniera, non a quella dei gobbi.
Se ti piace vincere in maniera anonima o arrogante c'è la rube da tifare...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Agosto 2018)

Magari l'atteggiamento "moscio" di Gattuso è per via dell'indagine per riciclaggio. Mi è tornata in mente proprio ora la cosa, in quel senso sarebbe capibile alla fine.


----------



## jacky (4 Agosto 2018)

Che discorsi vuoti mamma mia... atmosfera, ambiente, vincere in maniera anonima...

Conte vale ad oggi 300 Gattuso. Punto.

La repulsione che Gattuso ha per questa società è inaccettabile, visto che lo paga in primis.

Valuterà Singer cosa fare. È finita la pacchia, o porta risultati e gioco o viene spedito sulla luna.

Io, come moltissimi altri, mi sono stufato delle scommesse.

Ha in mano una squadra che è costata 350 milioni negli ultimi 2 mercati e ora rischiano di arrivare altri 3 campioni.

Quindi risultati, non viene pagato per la gloria o per quello che ha fatto a 25 anni.


----------



## jacky (4 Agosto 2018)

Ci sono allenatori che con quattro spiccioli han fatto secondo posto e 90 punti.

Lui sta ricevendo fior fior di regaloni... quindi attendiamo solo gioco e risultati.

Questa non è squadra da sesto posto, è squadra forte e da vertice.

Forza Milan!


----------



## Nils (4 Agosto 2018)

Io ho rivisto attentamente l'ultima conferenza di Gattuso,
a me dà l'impressione dell'allenatore carico, convinto del materiale a disposizione e magari che sa qualcosa più di noi sul mercato,
cerca di tenere l'entusiasmo sotto controllo, sta minimizzando, spera di far parlare il campo.
al contrario se vedesse un ambiente depresso proverebbe a caricarlo.


----------



## LadyRoss (4 Agosto 2018)

cris ha scritto:


> Giusto per chiarire la mia posizione: io non detesto Gattuso, sarei sicuramente felice dell arrivo di Conte ma sarei tranquillo nel “tenermi” Gattuso se cio non accadesse. È un cuore rossonero, uno che ci tiene, non vi è dubbio. Non ho niente contro di lui sul lato umano.
> Ció che personalmente non tollero e non accetto è il suo palese (chi lo nega non vuole vedere) atteggiamento da cane bastonato delle ultime settimane, non riesco a capire come mai non mostra un atteggiamento un po piu sicuro di se e dei mezzi della squadra, soprattutto dopo gli innesti importanti. L’impressione dall’esterno di centinaia se non migliaia di persone (cosa tranquillamente provabile guardando i commenti alle ultime interviste sul canale ufficiAle) è di una persona semi depressa. Come puo un allenatore di un top club comportarsi cosi?



Oggi in conferenza l’ho visto un po’ meglio....l’ho visto sorridere quando parlava dell’acquisto a centrocampo....


----------



## LadyRoss (4 Agosto 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Io ho rivisto attentamente l'ultima conferenza di Gattuso,
> a me dà l'impressione dell'allenatore carico, convinto del materiale a disposizione e magari che sa qualcosa più di noi sul mercato,
> cerca di tenere l'entusiasmo sotto controllo, sta minimizzando, spera di far parlare il campo.
> al contrario se vedesse un ambiente depresso proverebbe a caricarlo.



Concordo stessa impressione l’ho avuta anche io...


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Agosto 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Io ho rivisto attentamente l'ultima conferenza di Gattuso,
> a me dà l'impressione dell'allenatore carico, convinto del materiale a disposizione e magari che sa qualcosa più di noi sul mercato,
> cerca di tenere l'entusiasmo sotto controllo, sta minimizzando, spera di far parlare il campo.
> al contrario se vedesse un ambiente depresso proverebbe a caricarlo.



bene. Al di là del parere personale, dove ritengo che sarebbe meglio andare su certezze piuttosto che scommesse per la panchina(il mio preferito era di gran lunga Sarri, ahimè), è importante che il primo a crederci sia lui, se smette di crederci, trasmette la negatività anche ai giocatori e non va bene. Quindi lo voglio carico più che mai. Poi vedremo i risultati.


----------



## numero 3 (4 Agosto 2018)

Meglio Gattuso di un gobbo indagato parrucchino antipatico arrogante superbo e fedifrago , spero che risolva al più presto il contenzioso con il Chelsea e vada ad allenare la nazionale delle Filippine così sparisce dalla circolazione .


----------



## Zenos (4 Agosto 2018)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Meglio Gattuso di un gobbo indagato parrucchino antipatico arrogante superbo e fedifrago , spero che risolva al più presto il contenzioso con il Chelsea e vada ad allenare la nazionale delle Filippine così sparisce dalla circolazione .



Beh per il tuo ragionamento potevamo rimanere con Pippo Inzaghi a sto punto.


----------



## LadyRoss (4 Agosto 2018)

Non so se riuscirà a fare bene però ci sono dei punti a suo favore che lo aiuteranno:
La squadra già si conosce ed è un bel gruppo
La preparazione è stata fatta in modo corretto e dovremmo essere fisicamente pronti
Non da poco si è risolto il problema societario che sicuramente portava tensione
Abbiamo comprato un grande attaccante che dovrebbe garantire almeno una ventina di gol.....
I giocatori sono tutti con lui...

Date queste premesse spero che riesca a fare una bella stagione...mettendoci del suo ovviamente....


----------



## Raryof (4 Agosto 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> Non so se riuscirà a fare bene però ci sono dei punti a suo favore che lo aiuteranno:
> La squadra già si conosce ed è un bel gruppo
> La preparazione è stata fatta in modo corretto e dovremmo essere fisicamente pronti
> Non da poco si è risolto il problema societario che sicuramente portava tensione
> ...



Brava ben detto, tutto corretto, evidenzio però i punti a sfavore in questa situazione dopo il doppio colpo:
Gattuso non è un allenatore.
Tatticamente è una sega, gioca col 451, adora giocare per lo 0-0 e prendere pochi gol, gol che prende comunque.
Uno come Gattuso non può allenare uno come Higuain, il secondo ha una personalità molto più forte della sua e si limiterà a pregare che l'argentino nasconda i grossi problemi nella manovra.
Gattuso comincerà la stagione ben conscio di aver fatto un miracolo a rimanere sulla panchina del Milan dopo il cambio societario, questo grazie alle tempistiche di tutta la storia e forse anche per via del pompaggio di questo mister da Creta, questo farà in modo che Gattuso cominci la stagione rilassato come se avesse già vinto la sua battaglia, di fatto portando avanti il suo unico schema e credo calcistico: il dai dai.
Il famoso dai dai basterà? vorrei sbagliarmi ma credo che ce ne pentiremo, si giocherà sempre la palla su Suso, questo è ciò che proporrà Gattuso con questa squadra e non cambieremo il nostro modo di non giocare.
Ehh ma la corsa, la preparazione, i segmentini... ormai tocca mettersi l'anima in pace, per la prima volta nella storia un traghettatore alla Pioli dell'anno scorso è riuscito a farsi rinnovare il contratto e a cominciare la stagione illibato.


----------



## LadyRoss (4 Agosto 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Brava ben detto, tutto corretto, evidenzio però i punti a sfavore in questa situazione dopo il doppio colpo:
> Gattuso non è un allenatore.
> Tatticamente è una sega, gioca col 451, adora giocare per lo 0-0 e prendere pochi gol, gol che prende comunque.
> Uno come Gattuso non può allenare uno come Higuain, il secondo ha una personalità molto più forte della sua e si limiterà a pregare che l'argentino nasconda i grossi problemi nella manovra.
> ...



Perdonami ma con tutti i limiti tattici che Rino può avere...credo che il termine rilassato non gli si addica per niente.
Perdonami se mi permetto di dissentire anche sulla considerazione relativa alla personalità....
Carattere e personalità sono sempre stati il suo marchio di fabbrica dubito che ne sia diventato carente ora.
Higuain sicuramente è un giocatore che si può distinguere per queste caratteristiche, ma solo in un contesto preciso, ovvero dove lui è al centro dell’attenzione, dove viene coccolato e supportato, Rino in questo ha fatto grandi cose come per esempio con il turco....Gonzalo ha bisogno di sentire la fiducia, la considerazione....dubito possa sovrastare con la sua personalità l’allenatore...se mai credo avranno un bel rapporto come con tutti gli altri...
Dal punto di vista tattico non sono in grado di argomentare quindi non lo faccio....


----------



## Nils (5 Agosto 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Beh per il tuo ragionamento potevamo rimanere con Pippo Inzaghi a sto punto.



A) direi che al mondo nel caso non esistono solo Pippo, Ringhio o il pellicciotto di gatto, qualcuno ha fatto il nome di Sarri, anche per me era la prima scelta, poi Gasperini, Ancellotti, Guardiola, Zidane, lo stesso Mourinho, il fratello di Pippo.

B) Pippo quando ha allenato da noi non era pronto sopratutto mentalmente, ma poi tutti gli allenatori sucessivi hanno fallito anche con rose migliori, pian piano si sta creando la sua carriera e se ha ereditato qualcosa dal fratello potrebbe stupire in futuro.


----------



## fra29 (5 Agosto 2018)

Quest'anno si preannunciano bestemmie.. e senza l'ombrello di Montea che fa disastri prima di te e minoserie di 1 mese a salvarlo, sto giro bruciamo un'altra bandiera.
Le bandiere vanno tutelate e non buttate al massacro in avventure troppp grandi per loro..


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Agosto 2018)

Di nuovo insieme


----------



## LadyRoss (5 Agosto 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Di nuovo insieme



Stiamo tornando!!!!!


----------



## alcyppa (5 Agosto 2018)

T'ha salvato la campanella [cit.]


Ora tira su 'sto morale funebre e vedi di fare bene per dio.


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Agosto 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> Perdonami ma con tutti i limiti tattici che Rino può avere...credo che il termine rilassato non gli si addica per niente.
> Perdonami se mi permetto di dissentire anche sulla considerazione relativa alla personalità....
> Carattere e personalità sono sempre stati il suo marchio di fabbrica dubito che ne sia diventato carente ora.
> Higuain sicuramente è un giocatore che si può distinguere per queste caratteristiche, ma solo in un contesto preciso, ovvero dove lui è al centro dell’attenzione, dove viene coccolato e supportato, Rino in questo ha fatto grandi cose come per esempio con il turco....Gonzalo ha bisogno di sentire la fiducia, la considerazione....dubito possa sovrastare con la sua personalità l’allenatore...se mai credo avranno un bel rapporto come con tutti gli altri...
> Dal punto di vista tattico non sono in grado di argomentare quindi non lo faccio....



Hai ragione.
Gattuso senza personalità e soprattutto rilassato.
Alla fine siamo arrivati a dire anche questo addirittura.

Pazzesco leggere certe cose scritte da tifosi del Milan. Pazzesco.


----------



## LadyRoss (5 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Hai ragione.
> Gattuso senza personalità e soprattutto rilassato.
> Alla fine siamo arrivati a dire anche questo addirittura.
> 
> Pazzesco leggere certe cose scritte da tifosi del Milan. Pazzesco.



Mi sembra già di vedere Rino e Paolo a Milanello......
Torneremo grandi!! Ci vorrà del tempo magari, ma, ormai il dado è tratto.....


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Agosto 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> Mi sembra già di vedere Rino e Paolo a Milanello......
> Torneremo grandi!! Ci vorrà del tempo magari, ma, ormai il dado è tratto.....



Sul lato tecnico Gattuso può essere discusso ci mancherebbe, ma come uomo quando leggo certe cose mi ribolle il sangue perché non è uno qualunque, è un pilastro della storia del Milan e garanzia di un certo tipo di mentalità e di comportamento.


----------



## Victorss (5 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Sul lato tecnico Gattuso può essere discusso ci mancherebbe, ma come uomo quando leggo certe cose mi ribolle il sangue perché non è uno qualunque, è un pilastro della storia del Milan e garanzia di un certo tipo di mentalità e di comportamento.



Bravo.. è esattamente il mio pensiero..


----------



## numero 3 (5 Agosto 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Beh per il tuo ragionamento potevamo rimanere con Pippo Inzaghi a sto punto.


Non voglio Conte al Milan, primo per mancanza di rispetto all'allenatore attuale del Milan, sembra non vediate l'ora di vedere il Milan perdere per farli fuori con il " ve l'avevo detto io" eppoi non vi è bastata la storia di Lippi-inter e Bonucci-Milan?
Questi sono gobbiinside entrano a Milano e tifano Juve.
Eppoi che c'entra Inzaghi?
Intanto sta facendo gavetta...magari fra 10 anni lo osanneremo


----------



## Corpsegrinder (5 Agosto 2018)

Certo che subire per novanta minuti il torello dei ragazzini del Barcellona...male male.


----------



## fra29 (5 Agosto 2018)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Non voglio Conte al Milan, primo per mancanza di rispetto all'allenatore attuale del Milan, sembra non vediate l'ora di vedere il Milan perdere per farli fuori con il " ve l'avevo detto io" eppoi non vi è bastata la storia di Lippi-inter e Bonucci-Milan?
> Questi sono gobbiinside entrano a Milano e tifano Juve.
> Eppoi che c'entra Inzaghi?
> Intanto sta facendo gavetta...magari fra 10 anni lo osanneremo



Io mica ce l’ho con Rino in generale (giocatore che ho amato e mi eccitava come un ermellino) ma critico il Rino attuale come mister di un Milan che deve rinascere.
Non è chiaramente pronto, non ha un background importante sulla panchina.. perché deve fare tirocinio e formarsi da noi (vedi parole dette dallo stesso Rino rispetto al gap con Sarri), sulla nostra pelle?
Carletto è venuto da noi dopo Parma e Juve, Rino dopo Creta e Pisa in B (o C).
Ci rendiamo conto? Ci sta che un Allegri, Sarri o Spalletti se lo portino a scuola, o no?


----------



## jacky (5 Agosto 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Io mica ce l’ho con Rino in generale (giocatore che ho amato e mi eccitava come un ermellino) ma critico il Rino attuale come mister di un Milan che deve rinascere.
> Non è chiaramente pronto, non ha un background importante sulla panchina.. perché deve fare tirocinio e formarsi da noi (vedi parole dette dallo stesso Rino rispetto al gap con Sarri), sulla nostra pelle?
> Carletto è venuto da noi dopo Parma e Juve, Rino dopo Creta e Pisa in B (o C).
> Ci rendiamo conto? Ci sta che un Allegri, Sarri o Spalletti se lo portino a scuola, o no?



Ha passato 4 mesi a dire che lui era un nanetto in confronto ai vari Wenger, Spalletti, Allegri...
E infatti nei confronti diretti si è beccato 5 palloni da Wenger e 7 da Allegri.
Poi quando c'è stato da batter cassa, su cifra e durata del contratto, non ha guardato in faccia a nessuno.
Sta nascendo un progetto di un certo livello e lo affidano a un allenatore che per sua stessa ammissione si reputa inadatto?
Io fin quando non vedo chiarezza in panchina non credo a niente, perché è da lì che si inizia a essere para... perché se le cose vanno male si ha il capro espiatorio.


----------



## EmmePi (5 Agosto 2018)

A Rino voglio bene e lo scorso anno ha fatto benissimo, ma concordo con chi dice che attualmente per lui sia difficile competere per una vittoria importante (campionato-coppa) addirittura per entrare tra le prime 4.

Probabile che la sua "mosceria" dipenda dalla mancanza di 'nduja che in america neppure sanno cosa sia.... oppure dal fatto che magari è già stato avvertito del suo esonero.
E non è detto che sia Conte a sostituirlo, potrebbe essere Zidane o magari Frank Rijkaard come anche da voci uscite nei meandri delle notizie.

Io spero in un nuovo allenatore, ma che parta da subito, meglio togliere equivoci e alibi ai giocatori, devono sapere che hanno un obbiettivo da raggiungere ed un allenatore certo da seguire.


----------



## jacky (5 Agosto 2018)

Gattuso non è stato avvertito del suo esonero. Il Milan partirà con lui.

Semplicemente sta vivendo una situazione più grande di lui, con una Presidenza che incute timore, un management di alto livello e questo lo porta a non sentirsi all'altezza.

Non sono per la sua conferma, ma gli consiglio di smetterla con "le mazzate sui denti", "le bastonate", "il pressing e le chiusure difensive". Forse non gli è chiaro che non siamo alle elementari... anzi, se alle elementari un insegnante facesse un discorso del genere verrebbe denunciato.

Dovrebbe anche alzare un attimo il suo rapporto con i calciatori, non è bello che sta qui da 9 mesi e parla come se fosse il primo giorno... non dovrebbe ricorrere a certi mezzucci infantili. 
Il giorno che fa una dichiarazione del genere su Higuain deve lasciare Milanello, questo gli deve essere chiaro.

Sarebbe bello sentirlo parlare di CALCIO, sia se si vince 3-0, sia se si perde o si pareggia.


----------



## Jino (5 Agosto 2018)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Certo che subire per novanta minuti il torello dei ragazzini del Barcellona...male male.



Però vinci.

A volte domini il Tottenham....e perdi. 

Cosa preferisci te? Il calcio a volte è strano...


----------



## Aron (6 Agosto 2018)

Nessuna intervista concessa ai giornalisti alla Malplensa


----------



## alcyppa (6 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Nessuna intervista concessa ai giornalisti alla Malpensa



Dai Aron affrontiamo la realtà: Rino rimane di sicuro.

Se poi Maldini ha l'intenzione (o la capacità) di convincerlo a fare il secondo ottimo, abbiamo fatto jackpot.
Gattuso però non accetterebbe mai e Paolo lo sa... Non lo mettono alla porta e punteranno su di lui.


Anche con la conferenza di oggi comunque si sono palesati come persone di alto spessore e se hanno deciso di continuare così come siamo non posso che fidarmi.


Daje Rino, speriamo ti mettano in condizione di riportarci in CL.


----------



## Aron (6 Agosto 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Dai Aron affrontiamo la realtà: Rino rimane di sicuro.
> 
> Se poi Maldini ha l'intenzione (o la capacità) di convincerlo a fare il secondo ottimo, abbiamo fatto jackpot.
> Gattuso però non accetterebbe mai e Paolo lo sa... Non lo mettono alla porta e punteranno su di lui.
> ...



Più che fare il secondo, potrebbe convincerlo a tornare in Primavera 

Il grosso problema è quel contratto principesco che gli ha fatto Mirabelli


Su Gattuso comunque c'è un equivoco bello grosso: lui per tutta una serie di motivi si è profondamente legato a Mirabelli. 
E da "mirabeller" si è legato alla vecchia gestione

Quando hanno detto in conferenza che "uno fa il buono, l'altro il cattivo", uno farà il buono con Gattuso (proponendogli magari il rientro in Primavera) e l'altro farà il cattivo spingendolo alle dimissioni o all'esonero

Inutile dire chi sarà il cattivo


----------



## LadyRoss (6 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Più che fare il secondo, potrebbe convincerlo a tornare in Primavera
> 
> Il grosso problema è quel contratto principesco che gli ha fatto Mirabelli
> 
> ...



Quando sarà il momento Leonardo farà il cattivo....il momento però non sarà adesso....
Insomma l’hanno confermato anche oggi santo cielo...è così...per ora è così...


----------



## chicagousait (6 Agosto 2018)

Lui sa benissimo che si gioca moltissimo questa stagione. Al minimo errore sa che la pagherà carissima.


----------



## enigmistic02 (6 Agosto 2018)

Forza Rino, io credo in te!


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (6 Agosto 2018)

E giusto dargli una possibilità, nel girone di ritorno ha fatto più punti di
quanto ci si aspettava ed arrivato in finale di coppa italia, peccato aver
giocato senza centravanti, avesse avuto il pipita ci portava in champions.


----------



## Wildbone (6 Agosto 2018)

I "Conters" si mettano l'animo in pace: Rino comincerà questa stagione alla guida del Milan. La finirà? Sì, se i risultati andranno bene; no, se andranno male. Semplice e cristallino. Nelle aziende serie funziona così.


----------



## LadyRoss (6 Agosto 2018)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> I "Conters" si mettano l'animo in pace: Rino comincerà questa stagione alla guida del Milan. La finirà? Sì, se i risultati andranno bene; no, se andranno male. Semplice e cristallino. Nelle aziende serie funziona così.



Così è giusto!


----------



## Gas (6 Agosto 2018)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Forza Rino, io credo in te!



Anch'io. Stupiscici! Poi credo che Maldini lo aiuterà molto con i giusti consigli, lavoro di squadra.


----------



## Albijol (7 Agosto 2018)

Bernard è andato in altri lidi, attualmente abbiamo zero esterni di ruolo se non consideriamo Borini il pippone che corre. Vedi un po' che devi fare col modulo Ringhio.


----------



## admin (7 Agosto 2018)

La scelta è stata fatta. Speriamo ci vada bene, almeno per una volta!


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Agosto 2018)

Avrei gradito un mister top, ma a me Rino piace (un po' meno il suo calcio) e voglio dargli fiducia

Poi in futuro, per il dopo Rino, sogno Guardiola


----------



## cris (7 Agosto 2018)

La cosa che non capisco è il motivo per cui reitereremo col 4-3-3 pur non avendone gli interpreti.

Anche supponendo l'acquisto di un AS forte, cosa di cui dubito, non avremmo i numeri per far un 4-3-3.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (7 Agosto 2018)

Il modulo con la rosa attuale va assolutamente cambiato. Giusto provare a fare qualcosa tipo 4-2-3-1, che tanto in fase di non possesso diventa un 4-3-3, lasciando deleghe di rientro meno ferree ai due esterni.


----------



## EmmePi (7 Agosto 2018)

Io spero sempre che Conte si metta d'accordo col Chelsea e venga al Milan *DA SUBITO*.

Anche se poi non ho compreso il motivo per cui non possa comunque venire ad allenarci e continuare il contenzioso con la sua ex-squadra...


----------



## Garrincha (7 Agosto 2018)

[MENTION=3309]Garrincha[/MENTION] evita questi post


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Agosto 2018)

Rino deve comunque "alzare l'asticella" anche nelle dichiarazioni...a me va bene che usi il bastone col gruppo, però devi parlare da mister del Milan..senza proclami a vuoto, ma nemmeno come fossimo l'ultima delle provinciali


----------



## Andrea89 (7 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Il modulo con la rosa attuale va assolutamente cambiato. Giusto provare a fare qualcosa tipo 4-2-3-1, che tanto in fase di non possesso diventa un 4-3-3, lasciando deleghe di rientro meno ferree ai due esterni.


Forse con una preparazione atletica come si deve si potrà fare.
Vediamo un po' che combina Ringhio quest'anno, con una situazione più normale.


----------



## alcyppa (7 Agosto 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Io spero sempre che Conte si metta d'accordo col Chelsea e venga al Milan *DA SUBITO*.
> 
> *Anche se poi non ho compreso il motivo per cui non possa comunque venire ad allenarci e continuare il contenzioso con la sua ex-squadra...*



Perchè credo che il contenzioso riguardi la sua cacciata tardiva che non gli ha permesso di avere abbastanza tempo per trovare un'altra squadra da allenare.


Il motivo reale comunque è che non abbiamo voluto affondare il colpo.
Sono abbastanza convinto che se avessimo voluto un modo lo avremmo trovato per risolvere la situazione.

Hanno scelto Rino, lui è/sarà il nostro allenatore e dobbiamo farcene una ragione (nonostante io abbia sognato proprio questa notte che mi svegliavo leggendo notizie di Conte al Milan... Per dire quanto sono convinto della scelta della società )



Come ho ripetuto altre volte hanno deciso di intraprendere questa strada e allora mi auguro che Leonardo, da persona intelligente qual è, metta in mano a Rino una rosa più forte delle rivali dirette (le romane).


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Agosto 2018)

http://www.milanworld.net/allenatore-del-2017-2018-a-vt46841.html
Lo stesso discorso lo faccio per Gattuso. Mi sono rotto delle scommesse in panca, pura e totale pazzia non provare almeno a prendere Conte o Sarri. 
Purtroppo è un errore che, come da 6-7 anni a questa parte, non riusciamo proprio a rimediare.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Agosto 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Rino deve comunque "alzare l'asticella" anche nelle dichiarazioni...a me va bene che usi il bastone col gruppo, però devi parlare da mister del Milan..senza proclami a vuoto, ma nemmeno come fossimo l'ultima delle provinciali



adesso c'è Maldini che sicuramente gli dirà qualcosa se parlerà "non da mister del Milan"


----------



## EmmePi (7 Agosto 2018)

Quello che temo, anche visto il calendario di partenza, è un avvio difficile dove perderemo posizioni fin da subito. Arrancando come sempre aspettando e dando fiducia a Rino....

Il tutto trovandoci dopo un paio di mesi a dover scegliere se continuare a veleggiare tra il 5° e 10° nella speranza di riprenderci o cacciarlo sperando che Conte sia ancora libero...

Non sarebbe meglio Conte subito e lasciare Rino come secondo a suo fianco?


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Agosto 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> adesso c'è Maldini che sicuramente gli dirà qualcosa se parlerà "non da mister del Milan"



Lo spero tantissimo..deve essere chiaro che il Milan non può andare in campo con la mentalità del Chievo di turno


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## LadyRoss (8 Agosto 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Quello che temo, anche visto il calendario di partenza, è un avvio difficile dove perderemo posizioni fin da subito. Arrancando come sempre aspettando e dando fiducia a Rino....
> 
> Il tutto trovandoci dopo un paio di mesi a dover scegliere se continuare a veleggiare tra il 5° e 10° nella speranza di riprenderci o cacciarlo sperando che Conte sia ancora libero...
> 
> Non sarebbe meglio Conte subito e lasciare Rino come secondo a suo fianco?




Eccoci qui....come tutte le mattine, i pomeriggi e le sere dell’ultimo mese....
ora appurato che gattuso, volenti o nolenti resta, partendo anche dal presupposto che qui si tifano la squadra, la maglia e i colori rossoneri... per l’ennesima volta, ma sicuramente non sarà l’ultima, non possiamo sperare di avere una squadra competitiva e dare fiducia a questa società e alle sue scelte???
Parole gettate al vento....
Siamo nella posizione in cui possiamo sperare in una stagione positiva....abbiamo una difesa forte, abbiamo un attaccante forte che sulla carta potrebbe fare tanti gol risolvendo il problema della grande sterilità sotto porta dello scorso anno, forse avremo anche un centrocampista forte....possiamo crederci??

Ma no, figuriamoci, aspettiamo di perdere contro Genoa Napoli e Roma per far fuori l’allenatore.....
Chi se le gufa poi se le tira anche addosso.....


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (11 Agosto 2018)

hai rotto le balle con sto catenaccio di melma dio santissimo...non abbiamo giocatori veloci per ripartire lo vuoi capire??...0 gioco 0 idee 0 totale...ogni partita uguale sia che giochi col real che col novara...signore ma xkè tutte a noi ste sciagure xkèèèèèèè...masochisti fino in fondo dobbiamo essere mamma mia


----------



## Jino (11 Agosto 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> hai rotto le balle con sto catenaccio di melma dio santissimo...non abbiamo giocatori veloci per ripartire lo vuoi capire??...0 gioco 0 idee 0 totale...ogni partita uguale sia che giochi col real che col novara...signore ma xkè tutte a noi ste sciagure xkèèèèèèè...masochisti fino in fondo dobbiamo essere mamma mia



Il Milan non se la gioca con il Real...con il Barca...con il Tottenham...con lo United... abbiamo affrontato tutte squadre che giocano la CL...coppa che noi non facciamo...le squadre che affrontiamo per andare in coppa campioni il prossimo anno o le squadre che affrontiamo in EL sono infinitamente più scarse....


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (11 Agosto 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il Milan non se la gioca con il Real...con il Barca...con il Tottenham...con lo United... abbiamo affrontato tutte squadre che giocano la CL...coppa che noi non facciamo...le squadre che affrontiamo per andare in coppa campioni il prossimo anno o le squadre che affrontiamo in EL sono infinitamente più scarse....


gioca così contro chiunque...che sia il chievo o il real...lo 0 più totale...non si può continuare con sti non allenatori non se ne può più...seedorf inzaghi gattuso brocchi...basta basta basta...


----------



## Jino (11 Agosto 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> gioca così contro chiunque...che sia il chievo o il real...lo 0 più totale...non si può continuare con sti non allenatori non se ne può più...seedorf inzaghi gattuso brocchi...basta basta basta...



Vedrai che Gattuso, come tutti, è appeso ai risultati...se non ne porta ad ottobre saluta la banda...ed il prossimo tecnico sono certo sarà qualcuno di quotato. 

Ad ogni modo io sono fiducioso e credo in Rino.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (12 Agosto 2018)

mamma mia che schifezza...da quando ha rinnovato si è trasformato...pietoso...dichiarazioni da neuro deliri...


----------



## Corpsegrinder (12 Agosto 2018)

Male male anche stasera.


----------



## Cizzu (12 Agosto 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> mamma mia che schifezza...da quando ha rinnovato si è trasformato...pietoso...dichiarazioni da neuro deliri...



Non si è mai trasformato. E' sempre stato così Gattuso.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Agosto 2018)

Oggi ha messo benissimo in campo la squadra al Bernabeu.
Meritavamo la vittoria.


----------



## Rivera10 (12 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (24 Agosto 2018)

Ma esattamente che senso ha far giocare Borini, che ha fatto piangere per tutto il precampionato? 
Cos'è, dopo 7 mesi in cui faceva giocare sempre Kalinic perché "ten 'na bell cap, è chien ro velen, grand omm", adesso dobbiamo sorbirci la tassa Borini?


----------



## Ruuddil23 (24 Agosto 2018)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ma esattamente che senso ha far giocare Borini, che ha fatto piangere per tutto il precampionato?
> Cos'è, dopo 7 mesi in cui faceva giocare sempre Kalinic perché "ten 'na bell cap, è chien ro velen, grand omm", adesso dobbiamo sorbirci la tassa Borini?



Sarebbe incomprensibile, perché le alternative ci sono. Voglio credere che sia pretattica, anche perché di solito la combo scelta cervellotica più totale inutilizzo dei nuovi ti espone, in caso di risultato negativo, alla lente della critica ma soprattutto di proprietà e dirigenza e Gattuso non può essere così stupido.


----------



## jacky (24 Agosto 2018)

Troppo lecca lecca...
Obiettivo di Singer è fare meglio dell'anno scorso.
Sì come no, arrivare sesti facendo 1 punto in più dell'anno prima dopo che gli han preso il miglior attaccante della serie A per distacco negli ultimi 5 anni.
Fin quando non ci libereremo da chi vive di micro-obiettivi e paraculate non andremo da nessuna parte.
Sacchi dice che il Milan è da scudetto e Gattuso replica che gli ha tirato una mazzata sul collo. 
Il Milan come rosa è più forte del Napoli negli 11 titolari. E nettamente. Almeno in 3 reparti su 4.


----------



## Jino (24 Agosto 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Troppo lecca lecca...
> Obiettivo di Singer è fare meglio dell'anno scorso.
> Sì come no, arrivare sesti facendo 1 punto in più dell'anno prima dopo che gli han preso il miglior attaccante della serie A per distacco negli ultimi 5 anni.
> Fin quando non ci libereremo da chi vive di micro-obiettivi e paraculate non andremo da nessuna parte.
> ...



Senza offesa, ma gli ultimi campionati eri su marte? 

Dai scherzi a parte, ci dobbiamo aggrappare ad Higuain che però lo ricordo, non è Ibra, non vince tutte le partite da solo.


----------



## 666psycho (24 Agosto 2018)

Io sto con gattuso!


----------



## Clarenzio (24 Agosto 2018)

Il parafulmine di metà forum. 
Intanto aspettiamo le formazioni ufficiali prima di sentenziare. Non dico di aspettare il risultato... ma almeno la formazione...
Forza Rino.


----------



## Zenos (24 Agosto 2018)

Aspettiamo il campo,di certo se non fa punti nelle prossime 2 che non se ne esca con asticelle,toccate di mano e schiaffi che fanno esperienza. 
Ha avuto squadra e tempo è arrivato il momento dei risultati.


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Agosto 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Il parafulmine di metà forum.
> Intanto aspettiamo le formazioni ufficiali prima di sentenziare. Non dico di aspettare il risultato... ma almeno la formazione...
> Forza Rino.



La ghigliottina deve stare in funzione o si arrugginisce


----------



## Zosimo2410 (24 Agosto 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Aspettiamo il campo,di certo se non fa punti nelle prossime 2 che non se ne esca con asticelle,toccate di mano e schiaffi che fanno esperienza.
> Ha avuto squadra e tempo è arrivato il momento dei risultati.



Peccato per Simone Inzaghi, era promettente, ma se domani perde a Torino, dopo avere perso le prime due nonistante abbia avuto la squadra per tempo... non c’é altra soluzione che l’esonero.


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Agosto 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Peccato per Simone Inzaghi, era promettente, ma se domani perde a Torino, dopo avere perso le prime due nonistante abbia avuto la squadra per tempo... non c’é altra soluzione che l’esonero.



Anche Spalletti rischia grosso. Se perde la prossima va a casa


----------



## fra29 (24 Agosto 2018)

sempre più dubbi su Rino.. continuo a pensare che con lui gioco e gente con i piedi buoni si vedranno molto poco..
Un Conte scarso..


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Anche Spalletti rischia grosso. Se perde la prossima va a casa



Figuriamoci, anche Allegri se perde con CR7 a disposizione anche solo una partita va direttamente a casa licenziato in tronco


----------



## Zosimo2410 (24 Agosto 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> sempre più dubbi su Rino.. continuo a pensare che con lui gioco e gente con i piedi buoni si vedranno molto poco..
> Un Conte scarso..



Concordo nelle ultime due settimane si é vista una continua involuzione nel gioco, capisco come chi nutriva dubbi, come te, li ha visti aumentare sempre di piú.


----------



## Beppe85 (25 Agosto 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Concordo nelle ultime due settimane si é vista una continua involuzione nel gioco, capisco come chi nutriva dubbi, come te, li ha visti aumentare sempre di piú.



Top!


----------



## fra29 (25 Agosto 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Concordo nelle ultime due settimane si é vista una continua involuzione nel gioco, capisco come chi nutriva dubbi, come te, li ha visti aumentare sempre di piú.



Simpaticissimo.. vedremo un po’, spero di sbagliarmi ma il gioco e la mentalità di Rino per me non ci porteranno lontano..


----------



## Zenos (25 Agosto 2018)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Figuriamoci, anche Allegri se perde con CR7 a disposizione anche solo una partita va direttamente a casa licenziato in tronco



Gli stessi di Montella ha bisogno di tempo perché ha 11 giocatori nuovi, Mirabelli ha bisogno di 3 anni perché ricordiamoci da dove siamo partiti...mi raccomando sparite come al solito quando poi i nodi verranno al pettine


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Agosto 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Gli stessi di Montella ha bisogno di tempo perché ha 11 giocatori nuovi, Mirabelli ha bisogno di 3 anni perché ricordiamoci da dove siamo partiti...mi raccomando sparite come al solito quando poi i nodi verranno al pettine



Vabbé ma risparmiateci tutti questi commenti preventivi tipo”a casa se perde a Napoli”, “nelle ultime settimane mi sono sempre piú convinto che il gioco é involuto”. 

A molti Rino non convince, ci sta. Anche chi sostiene Rino non ha certezze, rileva solo che finora ha fatto bene. Anche io che sostengo Gattuso, se a Dicembre non vedessi la squadra compatta e che segue l’allenatore mi guarderei in giro (non Conte peró, piuttosto Ventura, ,a é un parere personale).
Quello che si contesta é questo fare di ogni filo d’erba del mondo un motivo per sostenere l’inadeguatezza di Gattuso.


----------



## 666psycho (25 Agosto 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Vabbé ma risparmiateci tutti questi commenti preventivi tipo”a casa se perde a Napoli”, “nelle ultime settimane mi sono sempre piú convinto che il gioco é involuto”.
> 
> A molti Rino non convince, ci sta. Anche chi sostiene Rino non ha certezze, rileva solo che finora ha fatto bene. Anche io che sostengo Gattuso, se a Dicembre non vedessi la squadra compatta e che segue l’allenatore mi guarderei in giro (non Conte peró, piuttosto Ventura, ,a é un parere personale).
> Quello che si contesta é questo fare di ogni filo d’erba del mondo un motivo per sostenere l’inadeguatezza di Gattuso.



Quoto (a parte la frase su Ventura)


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Agosto 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Gli stessi di Montella ha bisogno di tempo perché ha 11 giocatori nuovi, Mirabelli ha bisogno di 3 anni perché ricordiamoci da dove siamo partiti...mi raccomando sparite come al solito quando poi i nodi verranno al pettine



Troppo facile ragionare così, ma no problem SE non ti piace Gattuso ci sta.

Giusto per capire, cosa intendi per nodi che vengono al pettine? Montella fece 21 punti in 15 partite, quindi altro che nodi... I capelli ce li stavamo strappando 

Cosa ti aspetti da questo Milan?

Io penso che questo sia fondamentale, perché se le aspettative sono di fare una stagione di vertice allora i nodi verrebbero al pettine anche se in panchina ci fosse Guardiola


----------



## Pampu7 (25 Agosto 2018)

Per me non arriva neanche ad ottobre


----------



## Ruuddil23 (25 Agosto 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Gli stessi di Montella ha bisogno di tempo perché ha 11 giocatori nuovi, Mirabelli ha bisogno di 3 anni perché ricordiamoci da dove siamo partiti...mi raccomando sparite come al solito quando poi i nodi verranno al pettine



You win! Hai ragione, sono puntualmente sempre gli stessi che fanno ogni volta la stessa figura di melma, prima su Montella, poi su Mirabelli, poi su Fassone e Li  

Detto questo, su Gattuso non sono così pessimista, ma dubbioso sì. Le risposte definitive non le avremo né stasera né contro la Roma, queste dove può difendere, tenere la squadra corta e ripartire sono le "sue" partite. Il banco di prova sarà contro le medio-piccole.


----------



## davidelynch (25 Agosto 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Vabbé ma risparmiateci tutti questi commenti preventivi tipo”a casa se perde a Napoli”, “nelle ultime settimane mi sono sempre piú convinto che il gioco é involuto”.
> 
> A molti Rino non convince, ci sta. Anche chi sostiene Rino non ha certezze, rileva solo che finora ha fatto bene. Anche io che sostengo Gattuso, se a Dicembre non vedessi la squadra compatta e che segue l’allenatore mi guarderei in giro (non Conte peró, piuttosto Ventura, ,a é un parere personale).
> Quello che si contesta é questo fare di ogni filo d’erba del mondo un motivo per sostenere l’inadeguatezza di Gattuso.



Hai scritto veramente Ventura?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Agosto 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Vabbé ma risparmiateci tutti questi commenti preventivi tipo”a casa se perde a Napoli”, “nelle ultime settimane mi sono sempre piú convinto che il gioco é involuto”.
> 
> A molti Rino non convince, ci sta. Anche chi sostiene Rino non ha certezze, rileva solo che finora ha fatto bene. Anche io che sostengo Gattuso, se a Dicembre non vedessi la squadra compatta e che segue l’allenatore mi guarderei in giro (non Conte peró, piuttosto Ventura, ,a é un parere personale).
> Quello che si contesta é questo fare di ogni filo d’erba del mondo un motivo per sostenere l’inadeguatezza di Gattuso.



Ventura ?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Agosto 2018)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Per me non arriva neanche ad ottobre



Convinto anche io, ormai fare gli stessi errori da 10 anni circa non insegna nulla, cambiano le proprietà ma i mediocri in panchina rimangono sempre.


----------



## de sica (25 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Ventura ?



Grande gusto per gli allenatori, preferire ventura a conte


----------



## alcyppa (25 Agosto 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Vabbé ma risparmiateci tutti questi commenti preventivi tipo”a casa se perde a Napoli”, “nelle ultime settimane mi sono sempre piú convinto che il gioco é involuto”.
> 
> A molti Rino non convince, ci sta. Anche chi sostiene Rino non ha certezze, rileva solo che finora ha fatto bene. Anche io che sostengo Gattuso, se a Dicembre non vedessi la squadra compatta e che segue l’allenatore mi guarderei in giro (*non Conte peró, piuttosto Ventura*, ,a é un parere personale).
> Quello che si contesta é questo fare di ogni filo d’erba del mondo un motivo per sostenere l’inadeguatezza di Gattuso.




Perdonami, ognuno può avere le opinioni che preferisce ed è bello e giusto così.

Mi hai fatto venire un brivido lungo la schiena però, sappilo.


----------



## Rivera10 (25 Agosto 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Gli stessi di Montella ha bisogno di tempo perché ha 11 giocatori nuovi, Mirabelli ha bisogno di 3 anni perché ricordiamoci da dove siamo partiti...mi raccomando sparite come al solito quando poi i nodi verranno al pettine



No affatto. Andro' alla ricerca, come fai tu e altri utenti che la pensano come te, dell'omino con la bacchetta magica


----------



## koti (25 Agosto 2018)

Rosa da quinto posto + allenatore da provincia, non prevedo nulla di buono.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Ventura ?



Andresti bene anche tu in alternativa, basta che non venga quel distruttore di spogliatoi gobbo fino al midollo.


----------



## Zenos (25 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Troppo facile ragionare così, ma no problem SE non ti piace Gattuso ci sta.
> 
> Giusto per capire, cosa intendi per nodi che vengono al pettine? Montella fece 21 punti in 15 partite, quindi altro che nodi... I capelli ce li stavamo strappando
> 
> ...



Gattuso non mi ha mai entusiasmato come allenatore. Dopo mesi ancora non vedo una parvenza di gioco,uno schema,ma solo cross di Suso e speriamo che Cutrone,Kalinic o Higuain la buttan dentro, oppure bisogna sperare in un tiro di chala o uno di Suso a giro,nient'altro. 
Lo scorso anno Rino,che ovviamente rimane un mito per quello che ha dato alla nostra maglia,ha preso una squadra in corsa,con una preparazione indecente,ma bisognava sostituire Montella(che grazie al mago mirabelli era legato a noi da un saldo triennale) senza 
gravare troppo sulle casse e Gattuso era la migliore scelta in quel momento. Ma andava bene come traghettatore,quella conferma triennale è stata davvero la perla della gestione Mirabelli.
Per concludere, sono anni che andiamo avanti a tentativi, avrei voluto finalmente qualche certezza in più con la nuova proprietà ma siamo ancora una volta all'anno 0 con un allenatore che ha ancora tutto da dimostrare.


----------



## impero rossonero (25 Agosto 2018)

prepariamoci a un'altra serata del c....


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Agosto 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Gattuso non mi ha mai entusiasmato come allenatore. Dopo mesi ancora non vedo una parvenza di gioco,uno schema,ma solo cross di Suso e speriamo che Cutrone,Kalinic o Higuain la buttan dentro, oppure sperare in un tiro di chala o uno di Suso a giro,nient'altro.
> Lo scorso anno Rino,che rimane un mito per quello che ha dato alla nostra maglia,ha preso una squadra in corsa,con una preparazione indecente,alla prima esperienza in una big,ma come traghettatore ci poteva pure stare,ma quel contratto triennale è stata davvero la perla della gestione Mirabelli.
> Sono anni che andiamo avanti a tentativi, avrei voluto finalmente qualche certezza in più con la nuova proprietà ma dobbiamo ancora una volta sperare che Gattuso sia il formidabile allenatore che tutti vorremmo ma per quanto detto sopra ho seri dubbi.



Per carità ognuno la pensa liberamente e dunque i dubbi sono legittimi.

Però poi c'è la squadra e bisognerebbe anche capire cosa aspettarsi da questi giocatori, indipendentemente dal tecnico.

Comunque vedremo. Per me Gattuso tirerà fuori il massimo da questa rosa, che non significa calcio spettacolo probabilmente ma organizzazione, spirito di squadra, concretezza per una dimensione che per me, oggettivamente, è da quarto posto se tutto va bene.


----------



## Schism75 (25 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Per carità ognuno la pensa liberamente e dunque i dubbi sono legittimi.
> 
> Però poi c'è la squadra e bisognerebbe anche capire cosa aspettarsi da questi giocatori, indipendentemente dal tecnico.
> 
> Comunque vedremo. Per me Gattuso tirerà fuori il massimo da questa rosa, che non significa calcio spettacolo probabilmente ma *organizzazione*, spirito di squadra, concretezza per una dimensione che per me, oggettivamente, è da quarto posto se tutto va bene.




```

```

Difensiva e penso nulla di più, come finora ha dimostrato.


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Rosa da quinto posto + allenatore da provincia, non prevedo nulla di buono.



In positivo e in negativo, tutti quanti avranno le risposte sui temi della precedente stagione: 

-squadra che non rendeva per colpa di Montella
-rosa competitiva a cui mancava solo una grande prima punta
-preparazione atletica scadente
-spogliatoio disunito
-media punti di Gattuso da terzo posto

Ora è tutto resettato e stasera vedremo la formazione dell'anno scorso con l'aggiunta di un grande centravanti, sapremo se la preparazione atletica è buona, e se Gattuso saprà far rendere la squadra con un'andatura da terzo posto.


----------



## Garrincha (25 Agosto 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Rosa da quinto posto + allenatore da provincia, non prevedo nulla di buono.



Ci sono allenatori da provincia molto bravi, non è un paragone calzante


----------



## fra29 (25 Agosto 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Concordo nelle ultime due settimane si é vista una continua involuzione nel gioco, capisco come chi nutriva dubbi, come te, li ha visti aumentare sempre di piú.



.... ma pensa!


----------



## fra29 (25 Agosto 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Ci sono allenatori da provincia molto bravi, non è un paragone calzante



Gasperini e De Zerbi tatticamente stuprano Rino e il suo catenaccio che "si tocca con mano"..
Oggi 19 tiri vs 5. 
Nemmeno Empoli e Frosinone finiscono con ste statistiche contro il Napoli..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Agosto 2018)

Il grande lavoro di gattuso, il Milan è arrivato terzo e bla bla bla... Puntualmente succede sempre quel che dicono alcuni e il contrario di quel che dicono altri. Questo da ANNI.


----------



## Zenos (25 Agosto 2018)

Come.Volevasi.Dimostrare.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Agosto 2018)

Ci sta perdere col Napule. Poi sarà la volta della roma, ci sta perdere con la roma ecc... Così in loop


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Agosto 2018)

Io vorrei sapere una cosa

Per 20 minuti l'ho sentito urlare contro Higuain perché non correva inutilmente dietro i difensori del Napoli

Ma è serio?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Agosto 2018)

Se ne deve andare, basta con le solite menate che facciamo con gli allenatori.


----------



## alcyppa (25 Agosto 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ci sta perdere col Napule. Poi sarà la volta della roma, ci sta perdere con la roma ecc... Così in loop



Esatto.

NON dovrebbe esistere sta roba.
Finchè la mentalità sarà questa ci prenderemo peni in faccia ovunque.


Anche una sconfitta allo Stadium deve diventare una catastrofe.


----------



## alcyppa (25 Agosto 2018)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Io vorrei sapere una cosa
> 
> Per 20 minuti l'ho sentito urlare contro Higuain perché non correva inutilmente dietro i difensori del Napoli
> 
> Ma è serio?



Quando l'ho sentito volevo andare la a prenderlo a ceffoni.


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Agosto 2018)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Io vorrei sapere una cosa
> 
> Per 20 minuti l'ho sentito urlare contro Higuain perché non correva inutilmente dietro i difensori del Napoli
> 
> Ma è serio?



Anche no, gli dava indicazioni sui movimenti da fare se si recuperava palla al "pipita".


----------



## Pivellino (25 Agosto 2018)

La dessero a lui una mazzata


----------



## __king george__ (25 Agosto 2018)

più che analizzare qui si tratta di sparare sulla croce rossa ma d'altronde è ben pagato anche per questo:

1)il gioco non c'era e non c'è (e questo si sapeva già)

2)ci doveva essere un predominio fisico o comunque la "preparazione gattuso" avrebbe dovuto incidere nettamente...voi l'avete vista?

3)era ed è un difensivista

tenerlo o esonerarlo? beh….


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2018)

dove sono:

-la preparazione atletica?
-la carica psicologica?
-la tattica?

è il Milan di Gattuso post-Arsenal. Quello sfiduciato, sfilacciato, debole, impreciso e stanco.
Non è cambiato nulla.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Agosto 2018)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Io vorrei sapere una cosa
> 
> Per 20 minuti l'ho sentito urlare contro Higuain perché non correva inutilmente dietro i difensori del Napoli
> 
> Ma è serio?



Ricordo le urla contro Hakan l'anno scorso. Il nostro miglior giocatore per distacco a livello tecnico, fatto spompare inutilmente per compiti difensivi assurdi, facendogli perdere lucidità poi in fase offensiva. Gattuso è un danno incredibile, soprattutto per i giocatori tecnici. E' da cacciare il prima possibile appena si ha un'alternativa reale


----------



## fra29 (25 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> dove sono:
> 
> -la preparazione atletica?
> -la carica psicologica?
> ...



Ora tocca a Leo e Maldini.. c'è uno dei 5 mister migliori al mondo libero.
la smettiamo di fare esperimenti sulla pelle del nostro povero Milan? aspettiamo novembre?


----------



## alcyppa (25 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> dove sono:
> 
> -la preparazione atletica?
> -la carica psicologica?
> ...



Ma si sapeva dai.

La gente si è fatta annebbiare dall'effetto Pioli quando chiaramente il vero Milan era quello della parte finale.
Contano sempre e solo i risultati, non i segmentini.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Agosto 2018)

In società, purtroppo, c'è troppo "buonismo" e non si sono avute le palle per mandarlo via e prendere Conte. Si è pensato, forse, che con Higuain diventassimo improvvisamente fenomeni...


----------



## Gunnar67 (25 Agosto 2018)

Diciamo che se ti mettono a disposizione Higuain forse dovresti cambiare un minimo, giusto un minimo eh, le cose per favorirlo. Così farà sempre la figura da cioccolataio, tipo quelle che facevano gli sfigati che c'erano lo scorso anno. Non è un caso che Andre Silva si trovi già molto meglio a Siviglia. Ciò premesso la colpa del fatto che questa sera non abbiamo tenuto il risultato non è solo sua, per carità. Se ti mettono a disposizione delle pippe, sempre pippe rimangono, considerato che i due gol ce li ha regalati il loro portiere.


----------



## alcyppa (25 Agosto 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ricordo le urla contro Hakan l'anno scorso. Il nostro miglior giocatore per distacco a livello tecnico, fatto spompare inutilmente per compiti difensivi assurdi, facendogli perdere lucidità poi in fase offensiva. Gattuso è un danno incredibile, soprattutto per i giocatori tecnici. E' da cacciare il prima possibile appena si ha un'alternativa reale



Ma non è che Conte sia un toccasana in tal senso eh.

Però almeno lui un gioco coerente, efficace e che porta risultati sa crearlo.
Per quello lo voglio mica perchè sia l'allenatore che più mi piace, anzi.

Per dire, non sopporto la difesa a 3.

Ma io voglio il bene del Milan e se per quello mi devo turare il naso su moduli e gioco allora così sia.


----------



## Beppe85 (25 Agosto 2018)

Raga. .. con un sostituto di biglia decente... la si vinceva 2 a 1... non è tutto da buttare dai


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Agosto 2018)

L'ossessione Conte è peggio di quella per SMS. Non si può parlare di calcio con queste ossessioni. Gattuso ha annichilito Ancelotti fino a che i suoi hanno iniziato a giocare contro


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> In società, purtroppo, c'è troppo "buonismo" e non si sono avute le palle per mandarlo via e prendere Conte. Si è pensato, forse, che con Higuain diventassimo improvvisamente fenomeni...



concordo, non hanno avuto le palle per esonerarlo. 
Aspettavano le dimissioni (e le continue indiscrezioni su Conte che filtravano ai giornali erano servite anche a quello), ma quelle dimissioni non arriveranno mai. 

Dal punto di vista di Gattuso ci può anche stare, sono troppi soldi a cui rinunciare (ringraziamo chi gli ha fatto quel mega contratto).


----------



## fabri47 (25 Agosto 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> L'ossessione Conte è peggio di quella per SMS. Non si può parlare di calcio con queste ossessioni. Gattuso ha annichilito Ancelotti fino a che i suoi hanno iniziato a giocare contro


Al momento è tra i migliori allenatori liberi, il migliore forse. Anche Sarri mi avrebbe fatto piacere, ma se l'è preso il Chelsea, purtroppo.


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> L'ossessione Conte è peggio di quella per SMS. Non si può parlare di calcio con queste ossessioni.



si parla di Conte per due motivi:

1) è il solo raggiungibile tra gli allenatori importanti

2) è l'unico che ha dimostrato di poter raggiungere ottimi risultati con squadre al di sotto del loro reale valore


Si possono avere antipatie od opinioni negative su Conte, ma l'upgrade rispetto a Gattuso sarebbe abissale


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> si parla di Conte per due motivi:
> 
> 1) è il solo raggiungibile tra gli allenatori importanti
> 
> ...



Non verrà 
così come non è arrivato SMS
Mi aspetto Donadoni


----------



## Willy Wonka (25 Agosto 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> L'ossessione Conte è peggio di quella per SMS. Non si può parlare di calcio con queste ossessioni. Gattuso ha annichilito Ancelotti fino a che i suoi hanno iniziato a giocare contro



Non ho capito scusa, sostieni che i ragazzi abbiano giocato contro il mister? Senza polemica eh, solo per capire il senso dell'intervento.


----------



## fra29 (25 Agosto 2018)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Raga. .. con un sostituto di biglia decente... la si vinceva 2 a 1... non è tutto da buttare dai



basta con questi alibi.. 19 tiri a 5 contro questo Napolk?! ma scherziamo?!
La smettiamo di fare i provinciali? 
Sto calendario smaschera tutto e tutti.. vediamo se hanno le palle di esonerarlo quando saremo a -12 dalla vetta alla quinta giornata (non che si debba lottare per lp scudo..)


----------



## alcyppa (25 Agosto 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> L'ossessione Conte è peggio di quella per SMS. Non si può parlare di calcio con queste ossessioni.



L'ossessione per Conte deriva dal fatto che è il meglio suo mercato ed è quello che ti salva anche se non hai giocatori fenomenali.


Ma se dici Sarri va bene uguale eh, forse anche Gasperini (anche se è tutto da RI-testare in una piazza importante).

Ma di scommesse ed inadeguati in molti ne abbiamo le scatole piene.
E mi pare che purtroppo i risultati ci diano ragione.


Credi che a me non farebbe piacere se Rino fosse un grande allenatore già pronto?
O Inzaghi? O Brocchi? O anche Esajas direttamente dalle cucine di Milanello?

Non me ne frega niente del nome,del colore o del sesso di chi può far bene. Mi interessa che sia in gamba.
Qua si vede tutto troppo come una lotta tra simpatie.

La simpatia non ha nulla a che vedere in quello che penso.

Io voglio vedere il Milan fare bene e sono convinto che anno dopo anno stiamo mancando svariate componenti fondamentali nel vederlo accadere.

Prima su tutte la scelta dell'allenatore.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Agosto 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Non ho capito scusa, sostieni che i ragazzi abbiano giocato contro il mister? Senza polemica eh, solo per capire il senso dell'intervento.



No sto parlando naturalmente di errori gravi dei singoli


----------



## alcyppa (25 Agosto 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> No sto parlando naturalmente di errori gravi dei singoli



Ma come ho già scritto da un'altra parte... Gli errori avvengono soprattutto perchè forzati dal sistema di (non) gioco: l'ossessiva ricerca dell'uscita palla a terra dalle rimesse dal fondo ha messo sempre in evidenza un certa titubanza nella gestione del pallone forzando delle giocate rischiose.

Si è visto chiaramente che i giocatori non hanno le caratteristiche per fare una roba del genere, che se non attuata in maniera impeccabile ti porta solo a farti pericolosamente pressare nella tua area.

Aumenti le chance di far accadere degli errori fatali.
Ed è successo svariate volte anche lo scorso anno eh.


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Non verrà
> così come non è arrivato SMS
> Mi aspetto Donadoni



grosso guaio qualora non arrivasse Conte.
Da qui a gennaio è l'unico, tra i papabili, che possa cambiare qualcosa (e più passa il tempo, meno incisivo può essere il suo contributo visto che siamo sempre a stagione in corso).


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Agosto 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Non verrà
> così come non è arrivato SMS
> Mi aspetto Donadoni



A me andrebbe bene pure Donadoni al posto di gattuso, anche se non è un allenatore adatto nei periodi di crisi. Sarebbe stato opportuno ingaggiare gente simile prima e liquidare gattuso subito


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Agosto 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> A me andrebbe bene pure Donadoni al posto di gattuso, anche se non è un allenatore adatto nei periodi di crisi. Sarebbe stato opportuno ingaggiare gente simile prima e liquidare gattuso subito



Periodi di crisi... niente devo levarmi da qua


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Agosto 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Periodi di crisi... niente devo levarmi da qua



Scusami eh, se gattuso viene esonerato tra un mese vuol dire che il Donadoni di turno entrerebbe in un frangente di crisi della squadra.


----------



## singer (25 Agosto 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> A me andrebbe bene pure Donadoni al posto di gattuso, anche se non è un allenatore adatto nei periodi di crisi. Sarebbe stato opportuno ingaggiare gente simile prima e liquidare gattuso subito



Anche io penso che se esonerano Gattuso arriverà Donadoni, il quale per quanto non sia certamente un fenomeno (tutt'altro) sarebbe comunque un upgrade rispetto a Gattuso e comunque non costerebbe cifre improponibili. Inoltre la crisi ancora non c'è e non ci sarà se dopo Roma verrà esonerato Gattuso: diversamente al rientro dalla pausa è garantito che sarà crisi vera.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Agosto 2018)

Io non capisco sta cosa del giocare in area di rigore col portiere... Da Montella a Gattuso è rimasta sta putt**ata

Ma si ricorda che Ancelotti li faceva giocare così? Da dove l'ha presa sta cretinata?


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2018)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Io non capisco sta cosa del giocare in area di rigore col portiere... Da Montella a Gattuso è rimasta sta putt**ata
> 
> Ma si ricorda che Ancelotti li faceva giocare così? Da dove l'ha presa sta cretinata?




è una cosa che detesto, assieme agli angoli corti


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Agosto 2018)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Io non capisco sta cosa del giocare in area di rigore col portiere... Da Montella a Gattuso è rimasta sta putt**ata
> 
> Ma si ricorda che Ancelotti li faceva giocare così? Da dove l'ha presa sta cretinata?


Difendi basso e poi anziché ripartire velocemente ti metti pure a traccheggiare nella tua area. Inconcepibile.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Agosto 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> L'ossessione Conte è peggio di quella per SMS. Non si può parlare di calcio con queste ossessioni. Gattuso ha annichilito Ancelotti fino a che i suoi hanno iniziato a giocare contro



annichilito? ma che partita hai visto? LOL


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> annichilito? ma che partita hai visto? LOL



non è serata, per piacere


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Agosto 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> non è serata, per piacere



ma cosa pretendi se dici che Gattuso ha annichilito Ancelotti, quando il secondo lo ha praticamente mandato a ripetizioni. Dai su. Capisco il voler difendere Rino perché bandiera, ma dire annichilito, nemmeno se avessimo vinto 6 a 0. Ma allora all'epoca di Sacchi che dicevi? giusto per capire.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma cosa pretendi se dici che Gattuso ha annichilito Ancelotti, quando il secondo lo ha praticamente mandato a ripetizioni. Dai su. Capisco il voler difendere Rino perché bandiera, ma dire annichilito, nemmeno se avessimo vinto 6 a 0. Ma allora all'epoca di Sacchi che dicevi? giusto per capire.



devi proprio farmi bannare per banchettare sul mio cadavere?
Grazie
tieniti le tue opinioni per cortesia


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Agosto 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> devi proprio farmi bannare per banchettare sul mio cadavere?
> Grazie
> tieniti le tue opinioni per cortesia



se non sei in grado di discutere civilmente con chi non la pensa come te, quello che dovrebbe tenersi le sue opinioni allora sei tu, non io. Argomenta se vuoi dare credibilità alle tue motivazioni.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> se non sei in grado di discutere civilmente con chi non la pensa come te, quello che dovrebbe tenersi le sue opinioni allora sei tu, non io. Argomenta se vuoi dare credibilità alle tue motivazioni.



oh ma scherziamo??? mi hai quotato tu... lasciami perdere e basta, per piacere

E comunque NO, non sono in grado di discutere civilmente perché sto soffrendo per come abbiamo perso e mi irrita la gente che ci gode sopra, per cui discutere civilmente è l'ultima cosa che voglio fare


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Agosto 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> oh ma scherziamo??? mi hai quotato tu... lasciami perdere e basta, per piacere



bah..se questo è il livello di dialogo, indubbiamente. Buona serata.


----------



## alcyppa (25 Agosto 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> devi proprio farmi bannare per banchettare sul mio cadavere?
> Grazie
> tieniti le tue opinioni per cortesia



Beh siamo su un forum per discutere.

Capisco che siamo tutti imbufaliti per la sconfitta e fa un po' perversamente piacere sapere di non essere il solo che triturerebbe il televisore in questo momento, ma se ci tenessimo le nostre opinioni sarebbe tutto vuoto qui dentro.

Finchè la cosa rimane abbastanza civile non vedo perchè prendersela.


----------



## Jino (25 Agosto 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> A me andrebbe bene pure Donadoni al posto di gattuso, anche se non è un allenatore adatto nei periodi di crisi. Sarebbe stato opportuno ingaggiare gente simile prima e liquidare gattuso subito



Donadoni sarebbe il Pioli dell'Inter. 

Dai su....


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Agosto 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Beh siamo su un forum per discutere.
> 
> Capisco che siamo tutti imbufaliti per la sconfitta e fa un po' perversamente piacere sapere di non essere il solo che triturerebbe il televisore in questo momento, ma se ci tenessimo le nostre opinioni sarebbe tutto vuoto qui dentro.
> 
> Finchè la cosa rimane abbastanza civile non vedo perchè prendersela.



io triturerei il computer con milanworld.net intero, perché leggere i LOL dopo una sconfitta quando sono incaxxato nero oppure che "povero higuain meglio per lui se se ne va subito" proprio non è aria... ma infatti mi sa che staccherò per un po'


----------



## alcyppa (25 Agosto 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> io triturerei il computer con milanworld.net intero, perché leggere i LOL dopo una sconfitta quando sono incaxxato nero oppure che "povero higuain meglio per lui se se ne va subito" proprio non è aria... ma infatti mi sa che staccherò per un po'



Sono commenti per sdrammatizzare e risate amare.
Ognuno reagisce alla arrabbiature a modo suo: chi con delusione, chi con sarcasmo, chi con furia e così via.

Sono pronto a scommettere che nessuno qua dentro è meno che livido per la sconfitta di questa sera.

Io lo sono e sicuramente anche corvo.



Comunque siamo decisamente OT, questo è il topic di Rino.


----------



## alcyppa (25 Agosto 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Donadoni sarebbe il Pioli dell'Inter.
> 
> Dai su....



Secondo me quello è già Rino.


----------



## Jino (25 Agosto 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Secondo me quello è già Rino.



Ma no dai, Pioli o Donadoni sono i classici normalizzatori...in una grande squadra quello sono.

Per me comunque si sta facendo il funerale di Rino troppo presto.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Agosto 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> io triturerei il computer con milanworld.net intero, perché leggere i LOL dopo una sconfitta quando sono incaxxato nero oppure che "povero higuain meglio per lui se se ne va subito" proprio non è aria... ma infatti mi sa che staccherò per un po'



ma il lol era per il tuo annichilito, ma che mi ha suscitato una risata amara. Meglio un lol che non essere capaci di argomentare o interloquire con altri. Tra l'altro io sono anche più incaxxato di te, perché vedo che molti ripetono lo stesso errore fatto l'anno scorso, pensando che Gattuso è l'ultimo dei problemi e che sono solo delle pippe i giocatori. Per carità non abbiamo fenomeni, a parte il pipita, ma si può e si deve fare meglio di così.


----------



## singer (25 Agosto 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Secondo me quello è già Rino.



Hai ragione: come l'inda di Pioli crollò dopo 4 (ottimi) mesi, così sta facendo Gattuso che dopo 4 (discreti) mesi, nelle ultime 11 partite di campionato ne ha vinte solo 3.


----------



## Kayl (26 Agosto 2018)

vorrei tanto chiedergli a cosa serve prendere un portiere bravo coi piedi perché il tuo non-gioco si basa sul passare la palla al portiere finché non sei così pressato da spazzare via allo scroto di Labrador e poi lasciarlo in panchina per far giocare uno che i piedi non sa neanche che forma abbiano.


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Agosto 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> io triturerei il computer con milanworld.net intero, perché leggere i LOL dopo una sconfitta quando sono incaxxato nero oppure che "povero higuain meglio per lui se se ne va subito" proprio non è aria... ma infatti mi sa che staccherò per un po'



Bisogna spegnere il PC a volte, ci si fa venire il sangue amaro per nulla, altro chè.


----------



## Moffus98 (26 Agosto 2018)

Ma quando la chiuderemo questa discussione? Speriamo presto.


----------



## fra29 (26 Agosto 2018)

Gattuso si è costruito miracolosamente una credibilità (da 2.5 mil/anno) per due mesi post-preparazione e con i segmentini che tanto criticavamo a Galliani.
Poi quando qualcuno prova a dire che tatticamente è scarsissimo (il nostro 433 anzi 451 ha solo due giocate: palla a Suso e inserimento della mezzala) passa per usurpatore di bandiere.
La bandiera è rossonera e in questo momento Rino fa male al Milan. Come Pippo prima di lui..

Poi vorrei capire si parla sempre di segmentini ma il superMilan di Rino è anche quello di:
- 0-3 a Verona (retrocesso)
- primo punto per Benevento 
- sconfitta in casa con Benevento (punto più basso della stagione?)
- un parziale di 5-1 vs i Gunners
- 0-4 in finale con i gobbi

Queste cose sono casuali?
perché si omettono sempre?


----------



## jacky (26 Agosto 2018)

Andiamo in campo tutti arroccati e rischiamo di prendere 6 gol... come contro la Juventus, come contro l'Arsenal.
A che serve non giocare? 
Ricordiamoci che abbiamo in panchina il tecnico che ha fatto meno gol nella storia della serie B, qui lo salvano solo giocate improvvisate di singoli. Gioco SOTTOZERO.


----------



## jacky (26 Agosto 2018)

Ormai si parla solo di devastazione fisica, corsa, mettere sotto, spezzare denti e gambe.
E poi si chiede perché la squadra non è tranquilla e serena? Chi è che non dà serenità?
Sempre meglio ricordarlo... questo allenatore viene pagato per dare gioco... se si vuole costruire qualcosa che senso ha andare avanti così? Perché è raccomandato da Maldini?


----------



## Garrincha (26 Agosto 2018)

È inutile farsi il sangue amaro già ora o tra un mese dopo cinque o sei partite quando il Milan avrà tre o quattro punti e sarà in fondo alla classifica non ci si arriva, se proprio meglio staccare e ricominciare a seguire dopo la sosta col nuovo allenatore, per allora dovrebbe essere subentrato, prima è difficile anche se con Elliott non si può dire.

Non sarei così sicuro su Donadoni, probabilmente è un nome su cui andrebbe Maldini ma dopo l'appoggio scriteriato a Gattuso penso che la sua opinione sarà poco tenuta in considerazione da Elliott, se Conte sarà ancora bloccato dal contenzioso col Chelsea non escludo sorprese come Zidane o Wenger


----------



## jacky (26 Agosto 2018)

Se fosse arrivato SMS sarei rimasto sconvolto dalla conferma di Gattuso.
Invece così inizio a credere che i fondi sono quelli che sono e che non hanno la minima volontà di pagare 15 netti a Gattuso in 3 anni.
Interverrano solo in caso di disastri, opinione personale.
Speriamo bene. Ma vedremo pochissimo gioco, almeno nelle 10 partite serie che ci sono nel campionato italiano.


----------



## Alfabri (26 Agosto 2018)

Basta con ste critiche a Gattuso. L'avete vista la partita? Ci hanno massacrato TECNICAMENTE, semplicemente la rosa del Napoli è 3 spanne sopra la nostra, facciamocene una ragione e piantiamola di sparare su Gattuso. Per un Hamsik noi ci ritroviamo un Bakacesso o un biglia finito a questi livelli, per uno Zielinski, Kessie. Per un Callejon, Borini (che pure ha fatto una cosa giusta ieri sera, incredibile). Se ci aggiungiamo un Suso atleticamente ad anni luce da standard accettabili, la frittata è completa. Siamo inferiori, e la vittoria sarebbe stata un miracolo, il pareggio un grande risultato. Questa è la nostra dimensione, ancora oggi.


----------



## Schism75 (26 Agosto 2018)

Che poi ieri sera è stato come rivedere Milan juventus in coppa Italia, ma con l’unica differenza che Cutrone segna dopo 10 minuti invece di sparare addosso a Buffon. Ma era evidente che ieri sera avremmo perso, era solo una questione di tempo. La domanda che ci si faceva qualche mese fa, post rinnovo: Può un allenatore, che non ha mai mostrato propensione alla costruzione di gioco nei suoi 5 anni di carriera, farlo in 1 mese e mezzo estivo? Per me la risposta era e continua ad essere no. E sia le amichevoli estive, che questa partita purtroppo vanno in quella direzione. Tra l’altro non si è fatto prendere un centrocampista con piedi buoni che sia uno, come se non sapesse che le sue vittorie da calciatore sono state frutto dell’avere compagni di reparto Pirlo, Seedorf e Kakà/Rui Costa. Vediamo che succede nelle prossime partite. Ma mi auguro che non si arrivi a novembre inoltrato se serve intervenire.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (26 Agosto 2018)

Che Leonardo gli vada a dire che, pur avendo fatto disastri, non giocava così neanche con Nesta, T.Silva e Pirlo


----------



## IlMusagete (26 Agosto 2018)

Aldilà della scarsa proposta offensiva di tutti questi mesi (lo schema offensivo migliore nostro sono gli scambi Chala-Jack ad attrarre il pressing avversario in quella zona e la sventagliata improvvisa verso Suso con Calabria pronto a sovrapporsi, STOP) quello che colpisce è che non c'è neanche la giusta cattiveria, cosa che da un Milan di Gattuso dovrebbe essere la prassi, lo stare sempre sul pezzo e il buttare il cuore oltre l'ostacolo fino al 95', ieri (e non solo) siamo crollati MENTALMENTE, la partita con il 2-1 di Zielinski era PERSA; giocatori molli da far schifo (appoggi insicuri di Calabria, Biglia e Rodriguez ne ho contati a iosa)..se Rino non è capace neanche di trasmettere l'atteggiamento che aveva lui da giocatore allora non è roba per lui sinceramente..

"Ne devo mangiare ancora di pastasciutta", perfetto migliorati da qualche altra parte, che il Milan non è una palestra.


----------



## Gunnar67 (26 Agosto 2018)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Basta con ste critiche a Gattuso. L'avete vista la partita? Ci hanno massacrato TECNICAMENTE, semplicemente la rosa del Napoli è 3 spanne sopra la nostra, facciamocene una ragione e piantiamola di sparare su Gattuso. Per un Hamsik noi ci ritroviamo un Bakacesso o un biglia finito a questi livelli, per uno Zielinski, Kessie. Per un Callejon, Borini (che pure ha fatto una cosa giusta ieri sera, incredibile). Se ci aggiungiamo un Suso atleticamente ad anni luce da standard accettabili, la frittata è completa. Siamo inferiori, e la vittoria sarebbe stata un miracolo, il pareggio un grande risultato. Questa è la nostra dimensione, ancora oggi.



Appunto per questo non dovevamo presentarci li con quel 4-3-3. Se giochi a specchio con una più forte alla fine perdi i duelli individuali e quindi la partita. Hanno retto oltre le previsioni (55 minuti). Quando ho visto le formazioni iniziali e i moduli tattici identici ho detto a mio figlio "questa la pardiamo 3-1". Mi sono sbagliato di poco. E' proprio per questo che deve subentrare l'intelligenza tattica di un allenatore che dovrebbe averla ormai capita la solfa. Tra l'altro quest'anno ha Higuain, uno che va in porta con gli uno due. Giocando con gli esterni che avevamo ieri, gli uno due li facevano con i laterali (infatti sono nati i due gol), ma il più forte bomber della serie A se ne stava solo e desolato in mezzo. Ecco perchè Gattuso o cambia subito sistema di gioco oppure va cacciato immediatamente.


----------



## Gabry (26 Agosto 2018)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Basta con ste critiche a Gattuso. L'avete vista la partita? Ci hanno massacrato TECNICAMENTE, semplicemente la rosa del Napoli è 3 spanne sopra la nostra, facciamocene una ragione e piantiamola di sparare su Gattuso. Per un Hamsik noi ci ritroviamo un Bakacesso o un biglia finito a questi livelli, per uno Zielinski, Kessie. Per un Callejon, Borini (che pure ha fatto una cosa giusta ieri sera, incredibile). Se ci aggiungiamo un Suso atleticamente ad anni luce da standard accettabili, la frittata è completa. Siamo inferiori, e la vittoria sarebbe stata un miracolo, il pareggio un grande risultato. Questa è la nostra dimensione, ancora oggi.



Perdonami ma fare un paragone uomo su uomo mi sembra una visione semplicistica e fin troppo approssimativa. Stando a quanto dici allora l’anno scorso avremmo dovuto vincere sei a zero contro il Benevento e 4 a zero contro il Verona. Purtroppo invece Rino sta commettendo degli errori CLAMOROSI che non vuole vedere solo chi è accecato dall’amore per quello che è stato, è e sempre sarà per noi tifosi.
Ti propongo alcuni spunti di riflessione. Tu non hai l’impressione che alcuni giocatori non sappiano cosa fare con la palla? In particolare Biglia, Kessiè e a volte Bonaventura. Il nostro centrocampo non sa come costruire gioco e come interdire, non riesce a fare da collante tra la difesa e l’attacco. Io non ci credo che abbiamo tutti brocchi. Biglia era un signor giocatore, tutti felici del suo arrivo... involuzione improvvisa con Gattuso. Kessiè, ricercato da tutti, uno dei migliori talenti dell’Atalanta. Tutti felici del suo arrivo. Involuzione anche per lui. Involuzione per Bonucci (vabbè, è un ex). E non mi stupirei di assistere ad una involuzione anche di Higuain se le cose non migliorano.
Vuoi giocare con gli esterni di attacco ma sulle fasce non fai mai fare una sovrapposizione. Lasci la tua unica punta sempre isolata in mezzo ai difensori avversari rendendola praticamente inutile. Insisti col tenere palla partendo dal portiere ed obbligando la tua squadra ad avere un baricentro bassissimo rischiando sul pressing avversario. Questi aspetti sono sotto gli occhi di tutti, anche dei nostri stessi giocatori che probabilmente si stufano e alla fine si adeguano e fanno quello che possono. Ad ogni mercato spendiamo soldi per stravolgere la squadra ma puntualmente iniziamo la stagione senza un allenatore di livello. Io invece di cambiare giocatori, rischiando di gettare via potenziali talenti (Silva) vorrei prima avere un allenatore che faccia rendere al 100% la rosa che gli metto a disposizione. DOPO magari possiamo anche migliorare la rosa.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (26 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma il lol era per il tuo annichilito, ma che mi ha suscitato una risata amara. Meglio un lol che non essere capaci di argomentare o interloquire con altri. Tra l'altro io sono anche più incaxxato di te, perché vedo che molti ripetono lo stesso errore fatto l'anno scorso, pensando che Gattuso è l'ultimo dei problemi e che sono solo delle pippe i giocatori. Per carità non abbiamo fenomeni, a parte il pipita, ma si può e si deve fare meglio di così.



Ma le pippe stavano anche l'anno scorso eh...anzi continuano a fare danni anche quest'anno visti i soliti Musacchio, Rodriguez, Biglia ecc. 

Ciò non toglie che sulla questione allenatore sono d'accordo, era un guaio l'anno scorso Montella così come suscita dubbi pesanti Gattuso quest'anno (e per me anche la stagione scorsa, nonostante questi presunti miracoli che avrebbe fatto). L'errore che commettono in molti è quello di ritenere che sia colpa o solo delle qualità dei giocatori o solo dell'allenatore e non imparano mai a vedere le cose in modo completo. Adesso vedrai che gli stessi che l'anno scorso incolpavano solo Montella perché il loro idolo aveva preso solo campioni, stavolta diranno che Gattuso non ha colpe perché abbiamo una squadra scarsa, colpa di Maldini e Leonardo! Poi vedi la formazione di ieri e...quanti nuovi acquisti c'erano? 

Al di là del valore scarso di alcuni singoli va detto che continuano a non vedersi idee in Gattuso, ma nemmeno nel calcio pane e salame e in queste partite dove dovrebbe difendere e ripartire che io ho definito le "sue partite". Non ho visto nemmeno una ripartenza organizzata e pure il modo di difendere è deleterio. Ha ragione chi ha scritto che spesso i giocatori non sanno davvero cosa fare della palla e qui la responsabilità è chiara. 

Presto per dare per morto Gattuso? Certamente sì, ma sarebbe ora di ammettere che era presto anche la scorsa stagione quando è stato etichettato come allenatore da Milan, da terzo posto solo per il segmentino gallianesco (non tenendo furbescamente conto delle prime figuracce con benevento e verona), per due mesi frutto della preparazione atletica mentre l'Inter ci dava modo di recuperare non vincendo una partita nello stesso periodo. E sono patetici gli interventi del tipo "eh se facciamo così tutto il campionato arriviamo terzi" oppure "possiamo fare quei due mesi per 6-7 mesi". Ma scherziamo? Dire ste boiate significa non aver mai seguito il calcio o non averci capito un fico secco per anni.


----------



## fra29 (26 Agosto 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> È inutile farsi il sangue amaro già ora o tra un mese dopo cinque o sei partite quando il Milan avrà tre o quattro punti e sarà in fondo alla classifica non ci si arriva, se proprio meglio staccare e ricominciare a seguire dopo la sosta col nuovo allenatore, per allora dovrebbe essere subentrato, prima è difficile anche se con Elliott non si può dire.
> 
> Non sarei così sicuro su Donadoni, probabilmente è un nome su cui andrebbe Maldini ma dopo l'appoggio scriteriato a Gattuso penso che la sua opinione sarà poco tenuta in considerazione da Elliott, se Conte sarà ancora bloccato dal contenzioso col Chelsea non escludo sorprese come Zidane o Wenger



Ma siamo sicuri che Maldini centri qualcosa con Rino?
La conferma non è mai stata in discussione.. vedi parole di Leo, campagna abbonamenti e comunicati di Singer e Elliot


----------



## fra29 (26 Agosto 2018)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Basta con ste critiche a Gattuso. L'avete vista la partita? Ci hanno massacrato TECNICAMENTE, semplicemente la rosa del Napoli è 3 spanne sopra la nostra, facciamocene una ragione e piantiamola di sparare su Gattuso. Per un Hamsik noi ci ritroviamo un Bakacesso o un biglia finito a questi livelli, per uno Zielinski, Kessie. Per un Callejon, Borini (che pure ha fatto una cosa giusta ieri sera, incredibile). Se ci aggiungiamo un Suso atleticamente ad anni luce da standard accettabili, la frittata è completa. Siamo inferiori, e la vittoria sarebbe stata un miracolo, il pareggio un grande risultato. Questa è la nostra dimensione, ancora oggi.



Discorso che non fa una piega.. infatti La rosa del Sassuolo è tre spanne sopra quella dell'Inter.. per quello li hanno massacrati non perché De Zerbi li ha preparati tatticamente.
E che dire dell'Atalanta.. come rosa seconda solo al Real..


----------



## Ruuddil23 (26 Agosto 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Ma siamo sicuri che Maldini centri qualcosa con Rino?
> La conferma non è mai stata in discussione.. vedi parole di Leo, campagna abbonamenti e comunicati di Singer e Elliot



Non c'entra assolutamente nulla se non per il fatto che sono ex compagni e amici. Elliott ha confermato Gattuso prima dell'arrivo di Maldini per due motivi: Conte non voleva rinunciare alla buonuscita del Chelsea per liberarsi e non si poteva pagare lo stipendio a vuoto a Gattuso per prendere un altro mediocre.


----------



## Djici (26 Agosto 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Ma le pippe stavano anche l'anno scorso eh...anzi continuano a fare danni anche quest'anno visti i soliti Musacchio, Rodriguez, Biglia ecc.
> 
> Ciò non toglie che sulla questione allenatore sono d'accordo, era un guaio l'anno scorso Montella così come suscita dubbi pesanti Gattuso quest'anno (e per me anche la stagione scorsa, nonostante questi presunti miracoli che avrebbe fatto). L'errore che commettono in molti è quello di ritenere che sia colpa o solo delle qualità dei giocatori o solo dell'allenatore e non imparano mai a vedere le cose in modo completo. Adesso vedrai che gli stessi che l'anno scorso incolpavano solo Montella perché il loro idolo aveva preso solo campioni, stavolta diranno che Gattuso non ha colpe perché abbiamo una squadra scarsa, colpa di Maldini e Leonardo! Poi vedi la formazione di ieri e...quanti nuovi acquisti c'erano?
> 
> ...



Siamo la stessa e identica persona ma con due account differenti


----------



## Djici (26 Agosto 2018)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Basta con ste critiche a Gattuso. L'avete vista la partita? Ci hanno massacrato TECNICAMENTE, semplicemente la rosa del Napoli è 3 spanne sopra la nostra, facciamocene una ragione e piantiamola di sparare su Gattuso. Per un Hamsik noi ci ritroviamo un Bakacesso o un biglia finito a questi livelli, per uno Zielinski, Kessie. Per un Callejon, Borini (che pure ha fatto una cosa giusta ieri sera, incredibile). Se ci aggiungiamo un Suso atleticamente ad anni luce da standard accettabili, la frittata è completa. Siamo inferiori, e la vittoria sarebbe stata un miracolo, il pareggio un grande risultato. Questa è la nostra dimensione, ancora oggi.



Devo veramente citare tutte le partite dove una squadra nettamente piu debole ha vinto contro la piu forte, non per colpi di fortuna ma perche meglio organizzata e tatticamente preparata ?


----------



## Alfabri (26 Agosto 2018)

Nessuno vuole difendere Gattuso, la carenza di gioco e alcune deleterie scelte sono palesi. Però voglio farvi notare come sia passati da due allenatori, e i risultati sono pressoché identici. Forse perché il valore della rosa è restato sostanzialmente immutato?
Io dico che all'allenatore bisogna mettere innanzitutto in mano una rosa COMPLETA per una determinata idea di gioco. Questa rosa, come quella dello scorso campionato, non è completa per NESSUN modulo, e non parlo di ricambi, parlo proprio dei titolari, l'undici che potremmo definire "standard" è composto ancora da giocatori INADEGUATI (Calabria, Rodríguez, Kessiè) o adattati ad un determinato ruolo nel 4-3-3 (Borini, Chalanoglu, Bonaventura, Bakayoko da mediano o da mezzala). Se andiamo a vedere poi le eventuali "riserve", che son quelle che fanno la differenza tra una squadra top e una d'alta classifica, si può solo piangere. Ditemi voi se questo è possibile per una società come il Milan, o comunque una società che deve porsi come obiettivo MINIMO l'accesso in CL. Quello che dite sulla tattica è correttissimo, non lo nego, ma i valori individuali di una rosa ricordatevi che alla fine di un campionato vengono pressoché sempre fuori.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (26 Agosto 2018)

Gattuso avra' anche le sue colpe ma non e' il principale problema del milan . Anche se venisse conte ( spero di no e dubito sia pazzo da accettare visto la situzione ), guardiola, zidane ecc ,con questa rosa e le tante lacune nei vari reparti dubito fortmente avremmo un grosso upgrade .
L'unico rimedio sarebbe comprare giocatori validi qualitivamente e tecnicamente di cui necessita realmente la squadra , invece di prendere qualle che passa il mercato, con i tappa-buchi non si va da nessuna parte si perde tempo e soldi.
Vi e' stata un' ipervalutatazione dei giocatori attuali e nuovi ,da parte di gattuso/leo/maldini (anche di molti utenti qui sul forum ) creando pseudo illusioni a tutti ma aime' la realta' e' un altra 
I nostri titolari sono delle discrete riserve (alcuni non sarebbe neanche delle riserve) i panchinari non sono da milan ,per non parlare della rosa cortissima.
Spero nel voluntary agreement .., altrimenti il circolo vizioso ricomincia come ogni anno ,europa league-calciomercato estivo penoso (sia per mancanza di fondi che bidoni presi )- hype per la speranza del 4 posto per poi ritornare puntualmente un EL .


----------



## singer (26 Agosto 2018)

Come organico il Milan ha evidenti lacune, ma non tali da giustificare il gioco e il rendimento che da fine marzo ad oggi sta esprimendo. E da questo punto di vista mi pare inoppugnabile che il principale punto debole sia l'allenatore.
Vi invito a riflettere su questo: il Milan ha espresso un buon calcio unicamente nei primi tre-quattro mesi di Gattuso, quando ancora la mano del tecnico non poteva dirsi espressa, essendo piuttosto visibile quella del motivatore. La squadra giocava con gli automatismi dati da Montella ma con la verve agonistica trasmessa da Gattuso. Quando si sono persi questi automatismi perché non coltivati o comunque non sostituiti con altri, è rimasto solo un cieco furore che si è tradotto in un gioco disordinato ed infine sterile. Gattuso deve imparare ancora molto, deve magari farsi affiancare da altri più esperti di tattica, ma per fare questo occorre tempo che il Milan non ha.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Agosto 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Ma le pippe stavano anche l'anno scorso eh...anzi continuano a fare danni anche quest'anno visti i soliti Musacchio, Rodriguez, Biglia ecc.
> 
> Ciò non toglie che sulla questione allenatore sono d'accordo, era un guaio l'anno scorso Montella così come suscita dubbi pesanti Gattuso quest'anno (e per me anche la stagione scorsa, nonostante questi presunti miracoli che avrebbe fatto). L'errore che commettono in molti è quello di ritenere che sia colpa o solo delle qualità dei giocatori o solo dell'allenatore e non imparano mai a vedere le cose in modo completo. Adesso vedrai che gli stessi che l'anno scorso incolpavano solo Montella perché il loro idolo aveva preso solo campioni, stavolta diranno che Gattuso non ha colpe perché abbiamo una squadra scarsa, colpa di Maldini e Leonardo! Poi vedi la formazione di ieri e...quanti nuovi acquisti c'erano?
> 
> ...



Ti chiedo una cosa: secondo te qual è la dimensione di questa squadra? a quale obiettivo concretamente (e oggettivamente per quanto possibile) possiamo davvero ambire?

Ti chiedo di rispondere immaginandoti la stessa rosa ma che so con la maglia del Torino per esempio...


----------



## admin (26 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ti chiedo una cosa: secondo te qual è la dimensione di questa squadra? a quale obiettivo concretamente (e oggettivamente per quanto possibile) possiamo davvero ambire?
> 
> Ti chiedo di rispondere immaginandoti la stessa rosa ma che so con la maglia del Torino per esempio...



La dimensione e gli obiettivi di una squadra possono cambiare, anche drasticamente, in base al manico. Nel calcio di oggi (sempre più povero tecnicamente) l'allenatore conta ed incide tantissimo. Ce ne sono molti di esempi.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Agosto 2018)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Gattuso avra' anche le sue colpe ma non e' il principale problema del milan . Anche se venisse conte ( spero di no e dubito sia pazzo da accettare visto la situzione ), guardiola, zidane ecc ,con questa rosa e le tante lacune nei vari reparti dubito fortmente avremmo un grosso upgrade .
> L'unico rimedio sarebbe comprare giocatori validi qualitivamente e tecnicamente di cui necessita realmente la squadra , invece di prendere qualle che passa il mercato, con i tappa-buchi non si va da nessuna parte si perde tempo e soldi.
> Vi e' stata un' ipervalutatazione dei giocatori attuali e nuovi ,da parte di gattuso/leo/maldini (anche di molti utenti qui sul forum ) creando pseudo illusioni a tutti ma aime' la realta' e' un altra
> I nostri titolari sono delle discrete riserve (alcuni non sarebbe neanche delle riserve) i panchinari non sono da milan ,per non parlare della rosa cortissima.
> Spero nel voluntary agreement .., altrimenti il circolo vizioso ricomincia come ogni anno ,europa league-calciomercato estivo penoso (sia per mancanza di fondi che bidoni presi )- hype per la speranza del 4 posto per poi ritornare puntualmente un EL .



Già, ma massacrare l'allenatore di turno e cambiarlo ogni sei mesi è la soluzione più facile.
Io sono abbastanza stupito di vedere che si faccia così fatica ad ammettere quale sia il problema fondamentale.

Tra l'altro lo dico da settimane.. la rosa è un aborto e alla fine pagherà l'allenatore, come sempre accade. E così via per anni e anni (speriamo di no).


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La dimensione e gli obiettivi di una squadra possono cambiare, anche drasticamente, in base al manico. Nel calcio di oggi (sempre più povero tecnicamente) l'allenatore conta ed incide tantissimo. Ce ne sono molti di esempi.



Rispetto la tua opinione, ma la penso in modo diametralmente opposto.

Per me il peso sui successi è 70% società 25% squadra 5% allenatore.

Una grande società (coerente, lungimirante, ambiziosa, unita) con una squadra forte (per qualità tecniche e fisiche, ma anche costruita secondo una ben precisa idea tecnica e gestita in modo coerente dalla società) può cambiare allenatore tranquillamente e mantenere costanti i risultati negli anni.

E io potrei portarti un'infinità di casi di allenatori calciati a pedate da una società che hanno avuto successo in un'altra, invece.


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Agosto 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Ma le pippe stavano anche l'anno scorso eh...anzi continuano a fare danni anche quest'anno visti i soliti Musacchio, Rodriguez, Biglia ecc.
> 
> Ciò non toglie che sulla questione allenatore sono d'accordo, era un guaio l'anno scorso Montella così come suscita dubbi pesanti Gattuso quest'anno (e per me anche la stagione scorsa, nonostante questi presunti miracoli che avrebbe fatto). L'errore che commettono in molti è quello di ritenere che sia colpa o solo delle qualità dei giocatori o solo dell'allenatore e non imparano mai a vedere le cose in modo completo. Adesso vedrai che gli stessi che l'anno scorso incolpavano solo Montella perché il loro idolo aveva preso solo campioni, stavolta diranno che Gattuso non ha colpe perché abbiamo una squadra scarsa, colpa di Maldini e Leonardo! Poi vedi la formazione di ieri e...quanti nuovi acquisti c'erano?
> 
> ...



Gattuso è inadeguato imho. Ben presto tutti vorranno la sua testa ahimé, quando si poteva benissimo evitare tutto ciò, considerandolo per quello che era, ovvero un ottimo traghettatore.


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ti chiedo una cosa: secondo te qual è la dimensione di questa squadra? a quale obiettivo concretamente (e oggettivamente per quanto possibile) possiamo davvero ambire?
> 
> Ti chiedo di rispondere immaginandoti la stessa rosa ma che so con la maglia del Torino per esempio...



ogni volta che leggo queste domande impazzisco. Nessuno pretende di arrivare primo o secondo. Ma che ci sia almeno un'idea di gioco, un qualcosa da apprezzare non è chiedere la luna.
Possibile che l'atalanta giochi a calcio in maniera entusiasmante e faccia anche risultati e noi no? o mi vuoi dire che loro hanno una rosa migliore della nostra? 
Possibile che l'anno scorso anche il Benevento con De Zerbi giocava meglio di noi? Queste sono cose sotto gli occhi di tutti. Basterebbe per un attimo capire ed ammettere che Gattuso è ed era solo un traghettatore e niente di più. Invece per molti ha fatto già miracoli.


----------



## Moffus98 (26 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ogni volta che leggo queste domande impazzisco. Nessuno pretende di arrivare primo o secondo. Ma che ci sia almeno un'idea di gioco, un qualcosa da apprezzare non è chiedere la luna.
> Possibile che l'atalanta giochi a calcio in maniera entusiasmante e faccia anche risultati e noi no? o mi vuoi dire che loro hanno una rosa migliore della nostra?
> Possibile che l'anno scorso anche il Benevento con De Zerbi giocava meglio di noi? Queste sono cose sotto gli occhi di tutti. Basterebbe per un attimo capire ed ammettere che Gattuso è ed era solo un traghettatore e niente di più. Invece per molti ha fatto già miracoli.



Ma no, Gattuso è troppo milanista. Come fai a cacciarlo? Non puoi, altrimenti non devi ritenerti nemmeno milanista. Gattuso deve stare minimo 10 anni sulla panchina, non puoi pretendere altri allenatori.


----------



## mabadi (26 Agosto 2018)

Io confido che Paolo gli chieda di fare un passo indietro...


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Ma no, Gattuso è troppo milanista. Come fai a cacciarlo? Non puoi, altrimenti non devi ritenerti nemmeno milanista. Gattuso deve stare minimo 10 anni sulla panchina, non puoi pretendere altri allenatori.



io mi auguro che con la roma mi smentisca e che facciamo una prestazione super, vincendo e convincendo.
Ma se dovessimo fare male, sono straconvinto che chi oggi difende Gattuso a prescindere, vorrà l'esonero a gran voce. E anche questa volta avremo bruciato un'altra bandiera perché non si ha avuto il coraggio di fare una scelta forte.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ogni volta che leggo queste domande impazzisco. Nessuno pretende di arrivare primo o secondo. Ma che ci sia almeno un'idea di gioco, un qualcosa da apprezzare non è chiedere la luna.
> Possibile che l'atalanta giochi a calcio in maniera entusiasmante e faccia anche risultati e noi no? o mi vuoi dire che loro hanno una rosa migliore della nostra?
> Possibile che l'anno scorso anche il Benevento con De Zerbi giocava meglio di noi? Queste sono cose sotto gli occhi di tutti. Basterebbe per un attimo capire ed ammettere che Gattuso è ed era solo un traghettatore e niente di più. Invece per molti ha fatto già miracoli.



L'Atalanta ha una rosa costruita con criterio, i giocatori che prendono sono coerenti col gioco che intendono fare e soprattutto con le idee di Gasperini. Il resto va di conseguenza.

Va bene Gattuso è mediocre, no problem, ma la rosa è un aborto costruita senza né capo né coda, senza una minima idea tecnica dietro da tre persone diverse e da tre proprietà diverse. Anche in questo caso i risultati sono una conseguenza.

Cambiamo l'allenatore ripeto. Prendiamo chi vi pare. Questi siamo e questi saremo.


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> L'Atalanta ha una rosa costruita con criterio, i giocatori che prendono sono coerenti col gioco che intendono fare e soprattutto con le idee di Gasperini. Il resto va di conseguenza.
> 
> Va bene Gattuso è mediocre, no problem, ma la rosa è un aborto costruita senza né capo né coda, senza una minima idea tecnica dietro da tre persone diverse e da tre proprietà diverse. Anche in questo caso i risultati sono una conseguenza.
> 
> Cambiamo l'allenatore ripeto. Prendiamo chi vi pare. Questi siamo e questi saremo.



Mah, è anche vero che Gasperini quest'anno si è lamentato parecchio sul mercato e sulla rosa. Io non credo che sia cucita su misura, anzi. La verità è che lui ha fatto crescere i giocatori rendendoli perfetti per il suo gioco, esaltando le caratteristiche di ognuno. 
Ti ricordo che ogni anno gli viene praticamente smontata la squadra, perdendo diversi giocatori chiave, eppure il gioco rimane, l'identità idem, e anche i risultati fino ad ora. Qualcosa vorrà dire no? I giocatori dell'atalanta:
Gollini,Palomino,Toloi,Mancini,Masiello,Hateboer,Gosens,Castagne,Freuler,Pasalic,De Roon,Pessina,Ilicic,Gomez,Cornelius,Zapata,Tumminielo,Barrow.

Avessimo noi una rosa del genere saremmo retrocessi.
Seriamente se questi giocano e fanno divertire, io non riesco a credere che con i nostri sia impossibile.
Non lo posso accettare mi dispiace. Poi posso pure concordare che abbiamo letteralmente bruciato 230 mln, lo dicevamo da tempo, ma in molti difendevano anche in quel caso la parte sotto accusa, ovvero Mirabelli e Fassone. Siamo sempre lì, la storia si ripete. A sto giro tocca a Gattuso.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (26 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ti chiedo una cosa: secondo te qual è la dimensione di questa squadra? a quale obiettivo concretamente (e oggettivamente per quanto possibile) possiamo davvero ambire?
> 
> Ti chiedo di rispondere immaginandoti la stessa rosa ma che so con la maglia del Torino per esempio...



[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] secondo me ha già fatto un'osservazione condivisibile...solo che nel mio caso sono meno drastico: l'allenatore incide ed è importante, ma non in modo così devastante come si può pensare. Con un buon "manico" probabilmente questa squadra lotterebbe per il quarto posto ma con nessuna certezza di arrivarci, le competitors rimangono ancora avanti e non solo come qualità ma anche come logica di costruzione della rosa. Questo solo perché c'è un Higuain in più, perché senza ci metteremmo tutti a ridere solo a pensare che il Milan possa lottare per la zona Champions. Sarebbe stato bello ed onesto che molti si "accorgessero" di questo nei mesi passati anziché adesso con una dirigenza nuova, ma lasciamo stare. 

Con Gattuso non so nemmeno sinceramente se arriveremo a giocarcelo questo quarto posto, ho molti dubbi. Come detto nelle scorse settimane, aspetto le partite contro le medio-piccole, decisive come sempre, per capire bene se ci sono stati progressi rispetto allo scorso campionato. Perché contro queste squadre abbiamo sempre sofferto da cani pure quando abbiamo vinto, tanto con Montella quanto con Gattuso. Se non si vedono progressi nemmeno lì (nel gioco, non nel risultato), ci sarà poco da discutere ancora sulle capacità di Rino. Di certo possiamo scordarci di poter fare 5-6 mesi come quei due mesi ormai famigerati, è fisiologicamente impossibile. Così come non possiamo pensare che una stagione sia sovrapponibile a quella successiva, i segmenti visti in proiezione su un campionato intero ce li dobbiamo scordare.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Agosto 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] secondo me ha già fatto un'osservazione condivisibile...solo che nel mio caso sono meno drastico: l'allenatore incide ed è importante, ma non in modo così devastante come si può pensare. Con un buon "manico" probabilmente questa squadra lotterebbe per il quarto posto ma con nessuna certezza di arrivarci, le competitors rimangono ancora avanti e non solo come qualità ma anche come logica di costruzione della rosa. Questo solo perché c'è un Higuain in più, perché senza ci metteremmo tutti a ridere solo a pensare che il Milan possa lottare per la zona Champions. Sarebbe stato bello ed onesto che molti si "accorgessero" di questo nei mesi passati anziché adesso con una dirigenza nuova, ma lasciamo stare.
> 
> Con Gattuso non so nemmeno sinceramente se arriveremo a giocarcelo questo quarto posto, ho molti dubbi. Come detto nelle scorse settimane, aspetto le partite contro le medio-piccole, decisive come sempre, per capire bene se ci sono stati progressi rispetto allo scorso campionato. Perché contro queste squadre abbiamo sempre sofferto da cani pure quando abbiamo vinto, tanto con Montella quanto con Gattuso. Se non si vedono progressi nemmeno lì (nel gioco, non nel risultato), ci sarà poco da discutere ancora sulle capacità di Rino. Di certo possiamo scordarci di poter fare 5-6 mesi come quei due mesi ormai famigerati, è fisiologicamente impossibile. Così come non possiamo pensare che una stagione sia sovrapponibile a quella successiva, i segmenti visti in proiezione su un campionato intero ce li dobbiamo scordare.



In teoria il Pipita dovrebbe darci una marcia in più proprio con le piccole.
Per me siamo leggermente più forti dell'Atalanta (ma se siamo al completo altrimenti no) e inferiori alla Lazio. Lo dico analizzando la rosa sotto l'aspetto tecnico fisico ma anche in base alle caratteristiche dei giocatori per il tipo di gioco che le squadre fanno.

Noi rispetto alle altre abbiamo l'handicap di essere assemblati a caso, senza una minima logica tecnica, per cui anche i giocatori superiori fanno fatica ad emergere.

In definitiva siamo da quinto/sesto posto. Possiamo cambiare tutti gli allenatori che volete ma quello siamo e quello saremo.
Unica speranza è che i nuovi si rivelino dei fenomeni, a volte succede vedi Alberto della Lazio, ma avranno bisogno di tanto tempo comunque, inutile sperare che facciano chissà cosa nell'immediato.

Il quarto posto Ruud lo vedo come un miraggio francamente, manco avessimo Guardiola in panchina. Spero di sbagliarmi ma sono convinto di no.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (26 Agosto 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Siamo la stessa e identica persona ma con due account differenti



Gemelli rossoneri 



corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Gattuso è inadeguato imho. Ben presto tutti vorranno la sua testa ahimé, quando si poteva benissimo evitare tutto ciò, considerandolo per quello che era, ovvero un ottimo traghettatore.



Ho in mente una metafora sul cambiamento societario e la contemporanea permanenza di Gattuso, ma evito di scriverla perché voglio avere le idee più chiare. Temo però che si rivelerà azzeccata.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Gattuso è inadeguato imho. Ben presto tutti vorranno la sua testa ahimé, quando si poteva benissimo evitare tutto ciò, considerandolo per quello che era, ovvero un ottimo traghettatore.



Bene ma dimenticate tutti cosa è successo questa estate mi pare. Leonardo è arrivato tre settimane fa, dunque in questo tempi avrebbe dovuto cacciare Gattuso, prendere uno nuovo facciamo sua maestà il re mida Antonio Conte e in boh due settimane costruire la squadra secondo le sue richieste, tra le altre la difesa a tre. Il tutto senza il becco di un quattrino.

Dai ragazzi Gattuso è stato confermato sia per i risultati dell'anno scorso sia perché non c'era (e non c'è adesso) tempo e modo per cambiare.

O meglio facciamo andare la ghigliottina, no problem per me. Nel caso mi salvo i messaggi e ne riparliamo tra qualche mese


----------



## 666psycho (26 Agosto 2018)

Volete gattuso fuori dalle palle? Ok, ma chi al suo posto? Non mi venite a dire Conte, che tanto nn viene.... che gattuso non sia il miglior allenatore in circolazione tutti lo sappiamo, ma invece di andargli contro potremmo anche cercare di sostenerlo. Io mi sono stufato di andare contro a chi nn fa bene, voglio cambiare atteggiamento, invece di affossarli voglio incorragiarli. Insultare denigrare un giocatore o un allenatore nn ha mai servito a niente, se non peggiorare le cose. La squadra probabilmente avrebbe più sicurezza se nn venisse messa in discussione ad ogni minimo errore, come anche gattuso! Un po di sano tifo non guasterrebbe...e finché Gattuso siederà sulla nostra panchina avrà sempre il mio sostegno! Come tutti i giocatori! Perché non scordiamocelo che questo rimane un sport!


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Bene ma dimenticate tutti cosa è successo questa estate mi pare. Leonardo è arrivato tre settimane fa, dunque in questo tempi avrebbe dovuto cacciare Gattuso, prendere uno nuovo facciamo sua maestà il re mida Antonio Conte e in boh due settimane costruire la squadra secondo le sue richieste, tra le altre la difesa a tre. Il tutto senza il becco di un quattrino.
> 
> Dai ragazzi Gattuso è stato confermato sia per i risultati dell'anno scorso sia perché non c'era (e non c'è adesso) tempo per cambiare.
> 
> O meglio facciamo andare la ghigliottina, no problem per me. Nel caso mi salvo i messaggi e ne riparliamo tra qualche mese



io non voglio nessuna ghigliottina, non capisco perché ti sei fissato con questa cosa.
Io voglio il bene del Milan. Se si chiama Gattuso sono felicissimo, ma siccome sta dando ampiamente dimostrazione di non essere un bene per il Milan, preferivo avere un allenatore pronto ed esperto, piuttosto che uno che deve fare ancora gavetta e mangiare pasta asciutta(detto da lui).
Qui dentro si confonde questo aspetto. Si pensa che chi vuole Conte o un altro allenatore(personalmente trovo sia stato un delitto non prendere Sarri piuttosto che Conte, ma questo è un gusto personale) è solo per antipatia nei confronti di Gattuso oppure perché non vuol vedere la pochezza della rosa. Ti rispondo che è esattamente il contrario. Parlo per me. Io voglio un allenatore esperto e bravo, proprio perché sono convinto che non siamo forti, per cui ritengo sia più probabile ottenere risultati positivi con un top allenatore piuttosto che con uno ancora acerbo. Basta esperimenti, che non ci hanno portato da nessuna parte. Altrimenti si dia una rosa di campioni a Gattuso e a quel punto non avrei nulla da obiettare. E' sempre stata questa la mia opinione, fin dall'inizio di questa estate, o i campioni o allenatore top. Rosa di medio livello e allenatore mediocre, il risultato è pressoché scontato.


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Agosto 2018)

aggiungo un'altra cosa, giusto per capirci. L'anno scorso tutti quelli che oggi difendono Gattuso, addossando invece la colpa alla costruzione della rosa, erano in prima linea a difende Mirabelli e fassone, e bisognava dargli tempo perché avevano fatto un gran mercato, e ci volevano due tre anni per avere i risultati.
Adesso invece si è costruita un aborto di squadra. Qualcosa non quadra.
Gli stessi tra l'altro che credevano alla rimonta per il 4 posto nella scorsa stagione.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> io non voglio nessuna ghigliottina, non capisco perché ti sei fissato con questa cosa.
> Io voglio il bene del Milan. Se si chiama Gattuso sono felicissimo, ma siccome sta dando ampiamente dimostrazione di non essere un bene per il Milan, preferivo avere un allenatore pronto ed esperto, piuttosto che uno che deve fare ancora gavetta e mangiare pasta asciutta(detto da lui).
> Qui dentro si confonde questo aspetto. Si pensa che chi vuole Conte o un altro allenatore(personalmente trovo sia stato un delitto non prendere Sarri piuttosto che Conte, ma questo è un gusto personale) è solo per antipatia nei confronti di Gattuso oppure perché non vuol vedere la pochezza della rosa. Ti rispondo che è esattamente il contrario. Parlo per me. Io voglio un allenatore esperto e bravo, proprio perché sono convinto che non siamo forti, per cui ritengo sia più probabile ottenere risultati positivi con un top allenatore piuttosto che con uno ancora acerbo. Basta esperimenti, che non ci hanno portato da nessuna parte. Altrimenti si dia una rosa di campioni a Gattuso e a quel punto non avrei nulla da obiettare. E' sempre stata questa la mia opinione, fin dall'inizio di questa estate, o i campioni o allenatore top. Rosa di medio livello e allenatore mediocre, il risultato è pressoché scontato.



La ghigliottina è la conseguenza evidente. Siamo alla prima partita e già vogliamo far fuori Gattuso.

Comunque riguardo all'allenatore top, anche questo è un mito che capisco poco sinceramente. Perché un allenatore top pretende una squadra top, giocatori top, fare e disfare la rosa o non viene.
Anche con Conte o uno del suo livello sarebbe lo stesso.

Un top non verrebbe mai in una società che poi sul mercato opera solo scambi e prestiti come facciamo noi adesso.

Conte ha fatto la guerra al Chelsea perché gli hanno ceduto Matic, figuriamoci cosa farebbe da noi nelle condizioni in cui siamo adesso.

Poi se la UEFA dovesse accettare un VA e Elliott intenderà investire pesantemente nella rosa, allora si che avrà senso cambiare subito l'allenatore e andare a prendere un top!


----------



## Ruuddil23 (26 Agosto 2018)

La cosa favolosa è che per tutti i "mirabellers" fino a pochi mesi fa c'era una base sicura su cui costruire una grande squadra, adesso questa base, per gli stessi, è sparita e la squadra è scarsa o costruita male, fatto che per loro solleva da responsabilità l'allenatore messo lì da chi? Ma sempre da lui, il loro idolo. "Eh ma la squadra è stata fatta male dal principiante Leonardo". L'onestà intellettuale, questa sconosciuta.


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> La ghigliottina è la conseguenza evidente. Siamo alla prima partita e già vogliamo far fuori Gattuso.
> 
> Comunque riguardo all'allenatore top, anche questo è un mito che capisco poco sinceramente. Perché un allenatore top pretende una squadra top, giocatori top, fare e disfare la rosa o non viene.
> Anche con Conte o uno del suo livello sarebbe lo stesso.
> ...



per la cronaca, se leggi i miei post, ho detto che avrei cambiato allenatore a maggio, mica ora dopo una partita. Cioè per me non è stata la partita di ieri che mi ha confermato che Gattuso sia inadeguato, è un pensiero mio già da tempo. Perché perdere a Napoli in questo momento, ci può stare, anche se non in questo modo. Per cui questa cosa personalmente non mi tocca. Tra l'altro molti oggi attaccano gattuso, e lo avevo scritto mesi fa che sarebbe successo. Ti dico di più, per me a ottobre/novembre, si vorrà la sua testa e verrà insultato pure; bruceremo l'ennesima bandiera per la mancanza di coraggio di cambiare allenatore. Film già visto e rivisto.
Comunque si poteva prendere Sarri, ma ci doveva pensare l'incompetente Mirabelli, peccato per l'appunto, sia un inetto.


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Agosto 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> La cosa favolosa è che per tutti i "mirabellers" fino a pochi mesi fa c'era una base sicura su cui costruire una grande squadra, adesso questa base, per gli stessi, è sparita e la squadra è scarsa o costruita male, fatto che per loro solleva da responsabilità l'allenatore messo lì da chi? Ma sempre da lui, il loro idolo. "Eh ma la squadra è stata fatta male dal principiante Leonardo". L'onestà intellettuale, questa sconosciuta.



esatto, è una cosa assurda questa. L'anno scorso si diceva che la rosa era ottima, o almeno c'era una base solida, pur di difendere Mirabelli e fassone. Oggi si difende a spada tratta gattuso perché la rosa è inadeguata.


----------



## Lambro (26 Agosto 2018)

E pensare che Sacchi consigliò Sarri a Berlusconi, ma il Silvio titubò e ADL se lo prese al volo.
Diciamo che le scelte di Silvio ci hanno veramente AFFOSSATO negli ultimi suoi anni di presidenza.

Ma perchè Allan Zelinski per dirne due sono fenomeni in maglia azzurra e poi sono giocatori normali quando li vedi con le nazionali (allan neanche mai convocato mi pare).
Perchè Albiol da giocatore con dei vuoti cosmici diventa solidissimo sotto Sarri?
Perchè Koulibaly diventa fortissimo?
perchè un giocatore mediocrissimo come Hyiusai diventa solido e coriaceo?
Sarri da' un gioco un'idea chiara, non è un allenatorino da compitino è un malato di calcio tattico, è quello che ci servirebbe per poter dare un'identità a questa squadra.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (26 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> esatto, è una cosa assurda questa. L'anno scorso si diceva che la rosa era ottima, o almeno c'era una base solida, pur di difendere Mirabelli e fassone. Oggi si difende a spada tratta gattuso perché la rosa è inadeguata.



L'anno scorso? Basta andare indietro di pochi mesi...tipo giugno


----------



## Djici (26 Agosto 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> La cosa favolosa è che per tutti i "mirabellers" fino a pochi mesi fa c'era una base sicura su cui costruire una grande squadra, adesso questa base, per gli stessi, è sparita e la squadra è scarsa o costruita male, fatto che per loro solleva da responsabilità l'allenatore messo lì da chi? Ma sempre da lui, il loro idolo. "Eh ma la squadra è stata fatta male dal principiante Leonardo". L'onestà intellettuale, questa sconosciuta.



Sarebbe pure ora di finirla di scrivere quello che penso eh !


----------



## vannu994 (26 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> In teoria il Pipita dovrebbe darci una marcia in più proprio con le piccole.
> Per me siamo leggermente più forti dell'Atalanta (ma se siamo al completo altrimenti no) e inferiori alla Lazio. Lo dico analizzando la rosa sotto l'aspetto tecnico fisico ma anche in base alle caratteristiche dei giocatori per il tipo di gioco che le squadre fanno.
> 
> Noi rispetto alle altre abbiamo l'handicap di essere assemblati a caso, senza una minima logica tecnica, per cui anche i giocatori superiori fanno fatica ad emergere.
> ...


Io la penso proprio come te, tranne sul fatto che non ci vedo inferiori alla Lazio. Comunque lo scorso anno quando la gente era super esaltata e pensava allo scudetto dissi che per La Rosa che avevamo non era scontato il 5 posto, quest'anno dico che siamo da 5 posto oggettivamente, se all'inter scoppia lo spogliatoio e noi facciamo un capolavoro possiamo pensare al 4 posto, ma la vedo molto dura... Non capisco come Maldini e Leonardo si siano esposti dicendo che siamo una squadra da Champions, in certi casi meglio stare zitti imho.


----------



## Lambro (26 Agosto 2018)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Io la penso proprio come te, tranne sul fatto che non ci vedo inferiori alla Lazio. Comunque lo scorso anno quando la gente era super esaltata e pensava allo scudetto dissi che per La Rosa che avevamo non era scontato il 5 posto, quest'anno dico che siamo da 5 posto oggettivamente, se all'inter scoppia lo spogliatoio e noi facciamo un capolavoro possiamo pensare al 4 posto, ma la vedo molto dura... Non capisco come Maldini e Leonardo si siano esposti dicendo che siamo una squadra da Champions, in certi casi meglio stare zitti imho.



Maldini invero ha detto che dobbiamo migliorare il sesto posto dell'anno scorso ,tutto qua.
E ci mancherebbe che avesse detto che dovevamo ripeterlo lol 

Io dico di aspettare coi giudizi, siamo solo alla prima giornata, di certo si è capito che juve e napoli ci sono davanti al 100%, vedremo la Roma e l'INter e attenzione alla Fiorentina che a me piace molto.


----------



## EmmePi (26 Agosto 2018)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Io confido che Paolo gli chieda di fare un passo indietro...



Io invece spero molto che Singer lo cacci al più presto, come tutti voglio bene a Gattuso, ma molto più bene al MIlan!


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Agosto 2018)

Lambro ha scritto:


> E pensare che Sacchi consigliò Sarri a Berlusconi, ma il Silvio titubò e ADL se lo prese al volo.
> Diciamo che le scelte di Silvio ci hanno veramente AFFOSSATO negli ultimi suoi anni di presidenza.
> 
> Ma perchè Allan Zelinski per dirne due sono fenomeni in maglia azzurra e poi sono giocatori normali quando li vedi con le nazionali (allan neanche mai convocato mi pare).
> ...



amen. Non penso sia così difficile da capire. Chi era Kpulibaly prima di sarri? o Ghoulam? basta pensare a questo per capire come i giocatori possono non essere fenomeni, ma sicuramente con un allenatore bravo, possono migliorare di tanto.


----------



## EmmePi (26 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> L'Atalanta ha una rosa costruita con criterio, i giocatori che prendono sono coerenti col gioco che intendono fare e soprattutto con le idee di Gasperini. Il resto va di conseguenza.
> 
> Va bene Gattuso è mediocre, no problem, ma la rosa è un aborto costruita senza né capo né coda, senza una minima idea tecnica dietro da tre persone diverse e da tre proprietà diverse. Anche in questo caso i risultati sono una conseguenza.
> 
> Cambiamo l'allenatore ripeto. Prendiamo chi vi pare. Questi siamo e questi saremo.



Su questo non sono daccordo, Gasperini plasma i giocatori che gli affidano e li rende forti, vogliamo parlare di Cristante prima dell'Atalanta? Di Niang e Suso prestatigli?

Gasperini è un signor allenatore, Gattuso un signore e basta.


----------



## vannu994 (26 Agosto 2018)

Lambro ha scritto:


> *Maldini invero ha detto che dobbiamo migliorare il sesto posto dell'anno scorso ,tutto qua*.
> E ci mancherebbe che avesse detto che dovevamo ripeterlo lol
> 
> Io dico di aspettare coi giudizi, siamo solo alla prima giornata, di certo si è capito che juve e napoli ci sono davanti al 100%, vedremo la Roma e l'INter e attenzione alla Fiorentina che a me piace molto.


Vero, però ha prima detto che abbiamo la possibilità di andare in champions, quindi è sicuramente uno degli obiettivi che si sono posti. 
Comunque il mio più che un giudizio è un pronostico... Speriamo Il campo non mi dia ragione


----------



## fra29 (26 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Già, ma massacrare l'allenatore di turno e cambiarlo ogni sei mesi è la soluzione più facile.
> Io sono abbastanza stupito di vedere che si faccia così fatica ad ammettere quale sia il problema fondamentale.
> 
> Tra l'altro lo dico da settimane.. la rosa è un aborto e alla fine pagherà l'allenatore, come sempre accade. E così via per anni e anni (speriamo di no).



Cambi allenatore ogni sei mesi finché non ne prendi uno decente.
è più facile prendere un mister che sappia tirare fuori tutto da questa rosa per un quarto posto che permetta un mercato serio piuttosto che dare una squadra a Rino molto più forte delle concorrenti per ovviare ai suoi limiti (da lui stessp riconosciuti)


----------



## fra29 (26 Agosto 2018)

Lambro ha scritto:


> E pensare che Sacchi consigliò Sarri a Berlusconi, ma il Silvio titubò e ADL se lo prese al volo.
> Diciamo che le scelte di Silvio ci hanno veramente AFFOSSATO negli ultimi suoi anni di presidenza.
> 
> Ma perchè Allan Zelinski per dirne due sono fenomeni in maglia azzurra e poi sono giocatori normali quando li vedi con le nazionali (allan neanche mai convocato mi pare).
> ...



Mister malato di calcio e con gavetta impressionante.
Ricordo sempre che un mio amico me ne parlava in toni entusiastici perché l'aveva avuto Sarri come mister ad Arezzo una decina di anni fa.. mi disse "questo diventa un fenomeno perché è preparatissimo"..
Rino è senza gavetta e non mi pare eccelso, anche da calciatore (che adoravo) non mi ha mai dato idea di "mister in campo" a differenza di un Nesta o Seedorf..


----------



## vannu994 (26 Agosto 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Mister malato di calcio e con gavetta impressionante.
> Ricordo sempre che un mio amico me ne parlava in toni entusiastici perché l'aveva avuto Sarri come mister ad Arezzo una decina di anni fa.. mi disse "questo diventa un fenomeno perché è preparatissimo"..
> Rino è senza gavetta e non mi pare eccelso, anche da calciatore (che adoravo) non mi ha mai dato idea di "mister in campo" a differenza di un Nesta o Seedorf..


Pensa che in quella stagione ad Arezzo in panchina sono passati Sarri e Conte, risultato retrocessione


----------



## fra29 (26 Agosto 2018)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Pensa che in quella stagione ad Arezzo in panchina sono passati Sarri e Conte, risultato retrocessione



Scusami.. Alessandria 2010..


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Agosto 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Cambi allenatore ogni sei mesi finché non ne prendi uno decente.
> è più facile prendere un mister che sappia tirare fuori tutto da questa rosa per un quarto posto che permetta un mercato serio piuttosto che dare una squadra a Rino molto più forte delle concorrenti per ovviare ai suoi limiti (da lui stessp riconosciuti)



In teoria bisognerebbe avere un'idea tecnica, poi scegliere un allenatore e i giocatori di conseguenza, non cambiare allenatore ogni 6 mesi finché non ne troviamo uno decente


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Agosto 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Su questo non sono daccordo, Gasperini plasma i giocatori che gli affidano e li rende forti, vogliamo parlare di Cristante prima dell'Atalanta? Di Niang e Suso prestatigli?
> 
> Gasperini è un signor allenatore, Gattuso un signore e basta.



Gasperini è bravo per carità, ma allena l'Atalanta che non è proprio la stessa cosa che allenare il Milan.

Comunque lui è il caso ideale per come vedo io il calcio. La società ha un'idea tecnica chiarissima in mente, dunque sceglie l'allenatore e i giocatori accuratamente con coerenza. I risultati sono una conseguenza certa.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> per la cronaca, se leggi i miei post, ho detto che avrei cambiato allenatore a maggio, mica ora dopo una partita. Cioè per me non è stata la partita di ieri che mi ha confermato che Gattuso sia inadeguato, è un pensiero mio già da tempo. Perché perdere a Napoli in questo momento, ci può stare, anche se non in questo modo. Per cui questa cosa personalmente non mi tocca. Tra l'altro molti oggi attaccano gattuso, e lo avevo scritto mesi fa che sarebbe successo. Ti dico di più, per me a ottobre/novembre, si vorrà la sua testa e verrà insultato pure; bruceremo l'ennesima bandiera per la mancanza di coraggio di cambiare allenatore. Film già visto e rivisto.
> Comunque si poteva prendere Sarri, ma ci doveva pensare l'incompetente Mirabelli, peccato per l'appunto, sia un inetto.



Sarebbe stato un problema lo stesso perché Sarri appena arrivato si sarebbe trovato a gestire una squadra con una dirigenza nuova e senza poter fare mercato.
Sarebbe stata una situazione difficile lo stesso, stanne certo, e anche Sarri sarebbe prima o dopo finito in croce dovendo far giocare Borini e Bertolacci.
La scelta dell'allenatore è una di una serie di scelte che bisogna fare con coerenza rispetto ai mezzi e agli obiettivi.


----------



## Garrincha (26 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> L'Atalanta ha una rosa costruita con criterio, i giocatori che prendono sono coerenti col gioco che intendono fare e soprattutto con le idee di Gasperini. Il resto va di conseguenza.
> 
> Va bene Gattuso è mediocre, no problem, ma la rosa è un aborto costruita senza né capo né coda, senza una minima idea tecnica dietro da tre persone diverse e da tre proprietà diverse. Anche in questo caso i risultati sono una conseguenza.
> 
> Cambiamo l'allenatore ripeto. Prendiamo chi vi pare. Questi siamo e questi saremo.



Gasperini ti prende questo aborto di rosa e la fa giocare come l'Atalanta, magari arriva quinto o sesto ma esprimerebbe un buon calcio sia bello che proficuo.

Qui di aborto c'è solo il gioco che ha in mente Gattuso, ripeto per l'ennesima volta che chi critica non si aspetta di vincere lo scudetto e anzi mette in conto che già arrivare quarti sarebbe straordinario né si aspetta di vedere il calcio dell'Olanda di Cruiff o il Milan di Sacchi ma come pretende, si pretende non costretto dalla rosa, di voler giocare Gattuso che esprimerebbe la stessa idea di calcio anche al Real Madrid è indegno del calcio professionistico, chi gli ha dato il patentino ritenendolo idoneo andrebbe sollevato dall'incarico


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Agosto 2018)

mah come sempre (vedi anche precedenti allenatori) non si tratta di attaccare o difendere l'allenatore di turno, ma quanto meno di saper capire quando è davvero il momento in cui si può chiedere a gran voce un esonero o no... ovviamente tenendo conto di quello che potrebbe essere il sostituto (realisticamente parlando, lasciando perdere sogni impossibili) 

non si può chiedere l'esonero di un allenatore dopo un 3-2 al San Paolo, dove gli unici goal su azione ben manovrata sono stati i nostri, con questo non significa che l'allenatore non abbia sbagliato niente, ma tutti gli allenatori quando perdono sbagliano o hanno comunque qualcosa da migliorare 

l'obiettivo dichiarato della società è il quinto posto minimo (migliorare la classifica dello scorso anno) e quarto posto massimo in caso di miracoli... la sconfitta di ieri non ha pregiudicato niente, così come non sarà la fine se andrà male contro la Roma

di sicuro la squadra deve reagire e deve essere sostenuta perché una squadra scoraggiata in primis dai tifosi (staremo a vedere il clima a San Siro venerdì) non può andare lontano


----------



## Igniorante (26 Agosto 2018)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Nessuno vuole difendere Gattuso, la carenza di gioco e alcune deleterie scelte sono palesi. Però voglio farvi notare come sia passati da due allenatori, e i risultati sono pressoché identici. Forse perché il valore della rosa è restato sostanzialmente immutato?
> Io dico che all'allenatore bisogna mettere innanzitutto in mano una rosa COMPLETA per una determinata idea di gioco. Questa rosa, come quella dello scorso campionato, non è completa per NESSUN modulo, e non parlo di ricambi, parlo proprio dei titolari, l'undici che potremmo definire "standard" è composto ancora da giocatori INADEGUATI (Calabria, Rodríguez, Kessiè) o adattati ad un determinato ruolo nel 4-3-3 (Borini, Chalanoglu, Bonaventura, Bakayoko da mediano o da mezzala). Se andiamo a vedere poi le eventuali "riserve", che son quelle che fanno la differenza tra una squadra top e una d'alta classifica, si può solo piangere. Ditemi voi se questo è possibile per una società come il Milan, o comunque una società che deve porsi come obiettivo MINIMO l'accesso in CL. Quello che dite sulla tattica è correttissimo, non lo nego, ma i valori individuali di una rosa ricordatevi che alla fine di un campionato vengono pressoché sempre fuori.



Mah, ok che la rosa è quella che è, con lacune in diverse zone. 
Ma non serve mica avere in campo Modric, Marcelo e Mbappe per vincere minimo il 70% delle partite in serie A.
Il punto è che la mancanza di gioco ed idee ci fa perdere contro il Benevento di turno, contro l'Inter sul finale, contro il Napoli sotto di due gol ecc..ecc..


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Agosto 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Gasperini ti prende questo aborto di rosa e la fa giocare come l'Atalanta, magari arriva quinto o sesto ma esprimerebbe un buon calcio sia bello che proficuo.
> 
> Qui di aborto c'è solo il gioco che ha in mente Gattuso, ripeto per l'ennesima volta che chi critica non si aspetta di vincere lo scudetto e anzi mette in conto che già arrivare quarti sarebbe straordinario né si aspetta di vedere il calcio dell'Olanda di Cruiff o il Milan di Sacchi ma come pretende, si pretende non costretto dalla rosa, di voler giocare Gattuso che esprimerebbe la stessa idea di calcio anche al Real Madrid è indegno del calcio professionistico, chi gli ha dato il patentino ritenendolo idoneo andrebbe sollevato dall'incarico



Hi un'opinione diversa. Su Gattuso ok, ma il gioco offensivo con il Pipita lo giudicherò quando troveremo squadre che non ci divorano nei duelli individuali come il Napoli.
Gasperini e Atalanta sono un successo reciproco, al Genoa non brillava in questo modo. l'Atalanta è una piccola società ma gestita in modo straordinario, la rosa è media ma allestita con idee e coerenza, ovvero tutto il contrario della nostra.

Comunque aspettiamo avversari più alla portata prima di emettere sentenze. A parte Gattuso che mi pare già condannato


----------



## Davidoff (26 Agosto 2018)

Comunque siamo impantanati in una situazione senza via di uscita, senza CL non possiamo arrivare a giocatori più forti e allenatori top, che sono proprio quello che ci servirebbe per arrivare quarti...l'unico altro modo per compensare, cioè investire molto, ci è precluso dal fpf. Un ciclo che si ripete e che diventa sempre più difficile da spezzare, considerando che le altre si rinforzano più di noi ogni anno.


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe stato un problema lo stesso perché Sarri appena arrivato si sarebbe trovato a gestire una squadra con una dirigenza nuova e senza poter fare mercato.
> Sarebbe stata una situazione difficile lo stesso, stanne certo, e anche Sarri sarebbe prima o dopo finito in croce dovendo far giocare Borini e Bertolacci.
> La scelta dell'allenatore è una di una serie di scelte che bisogna fare con coerenza rispetto ai mezzi e agli obiettivi.



magari all'inizio, ovviamente. Ma non credo proprio che sarebbe la stessa cosa. Altrimenti mi ripeto, se l'allenatore non fa la differenza, ci vado ad allenare io o tu il Milan, tanto che cambia. Purtroppo non è così.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Agosto 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> mah come sempre (vedi anche precedenti allenatori) non si tratta di attaccare o difendere l'allenatore di turno, ma quanto meno di saper capire quando è davvero il momento in cui si può chiedere a gran voce un esonero o no... ovviamente tenendo conto di quello che potrebbe essere il sostituto (realisticamente parlando, lasciando perdere sogni impossibili)
> 
> non si può chiedere l'esonero di un allenatore dopo un 3-2 al San Paolo, dove gli unici goal su azione ben manovrata sono stati i nostri, con questo non significa che l'allenatore non abbia sbagliato niente, ma tutti gli allenatori quando perdono sbagliano o hanno comunque qualcosa da migliorare
> 
> ...



D'accordo con te. Ma prendo spunto dall'ultima frase per esporre un concetto, che spero riuscirò ad esprimere in modo comprensibile. Io non vedo nei nostri giocatori quello spirito di compartecipazione che ci dovrebbe essere. Mi sembra che si limitino tutti al compitino, senza affannarsi a dare valore aggiunto. Non gli vedo aiutarsi fra di sé e venirsi in soccorso quando la situazione è difficile. Sembrano, con tutto il rispetto, impiegati di una azienda che sta andando alla deriva, ma nessuno è disposto a rischiare più degli altri per cambiare la situazione. Mi sembra strano. Non so se è perché non c'è feeling oppure perché è una logica conseguenza del gioco imposto da Gattuso, per cui tutti devono tenere la posizione e guai a chi dissente. Non lo so, ma mi sembra tutto molto irrealistico. D'altra parte si è verificata la stessa cosa anche nel periodo Montelliano della passata stagione. Che ci sia bisogno di un reset mentale? Maldini e Leonardo dovrebbero essere maestri in tutto ciò. Boh, forse è solo una mia sensazione.


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Agosto 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> D'accordo con te. Ma prendo spunto dall'ultima frase per esporre un concetto, che spero riuscirò ad esprimere in modo comprensibile. Io non vedo nei nostri giocatori quello spirito di compartecipazione che ci dovrebbe essere. Mi sembra che si limitino tutti al compitino, senza affannarsi a dare valore aggiunto. Non gli vedo aiutarsi fra di sé e venirsi in soccorso quando la situazione è difficile. Sembrano, con tutto il rispetto, impiegati di una azienda che sta andando alla deriva, ma nessuno è disposto a rischiare più degli altri per cambiare la situazione. Mi sembra strano. Non so se è perché non c'è feeling oppure perché è una logica conseguenza del gioco imposto da Gattuso, per cui tutti devono tenere la posizione e guai a chi dissente. Non lo so, ma mi sembra tutto molto irrealistico. D'altra parte si è verificata la stessa cosa anche nel periodo Montelliano della passata stagione. Che ci sia bisogno di un reset mentale? Maldini e Leonardo dovrebbero essere maestri in tutto ciò. Boh, forse è solo una mia sensazione.



Alla lunga il modo di giocare ultradifensivo, stanca anche mentalmente. I giocatori hanno bisogno di stimoli, di divertirsi in un certo senso. Non è un caso che le migliori squadre aprono cicli basandosi molto anche su come giocano, proprio perché incentivati a migliorarsi sempre, e a raggiungere la perfezione, cosa ovviamente impossibile. E' così che ha fatto Guardiola, così ha fatto Sarri, Sacchi, ecc ecc. Poi può capitare l'annata vincente, per una serie di circostanze, vedi l'inter del triplete, ma era comunque piena di campioni. Oppure sei talmente forte che gli altri sono di un livello troppo basso, vedi la juve.


----------



## Schism75 (26 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> magari all'inizio, ovviamente. Ma non credo proprio che sarebbe la stessa cosa. Altrimenti mi ripeto, se l'allenatore non fa la differenza, ci vado ad allenare io o tu il Milan, tanto che cambia. Purtroppo non è così.



Concordo. Tra l'altro Sarri il suo gioco lo ha fatto anche con l'Empoli. Che non schierava fenomeni in campo, ma giocatori non più forti dei nostri.


----------



## Lambro (26 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Alla lunga il modo di giocare ultradifensivo, stanca anche mentalmente. I giocatori hanno bisogno di stimoli, di divertirsi in un certo senso. Non è un caso che le migliori squadre aprono cicli basandosi molto anche su come giocano, proprio perché incentivati a migliorarsi sempre, e a raggiungere la perfezione, cosa ovviamente impossibile. E' così che ha fatto Guardiola, così ha fatto Sarri, Sacchi, ecc ecc. Poi può capitare l'annata vincente, per una serie di circostanze, vedi l'inter del triplete, ma era comunque piena di campioni. Oppure sei talmente forte che gli altri sono di un livello troppo basso, vedi la juve.



Grande verità, dare un gioco brillante e corale puo' creare dei cicli, dopo un po' pure questo modo di giocare puo' stufare e c'è bisogno di un altro reset, ma in generale è il modo migliore.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Alla lunga il modo di giocare ultradifensivo, stanca anche mentalmente. I giocatori hanno bisogno di stimoli, di divertirsi in un certo senso. Non è un caso che le migliori squadre aprono cicli basandosi molto anche su come giocano, proprio perché incentivati a migliorarsi sempre, e a raggiungere la perfezione, cosa ovviamente impossibile. E' così che ha fatto Guardiola, così ha fatto Sarri, Sacchi, ecc ecc. Poi può capitare l'annata vincente, per una serie di circostanze, vedi l'inter del triplete, ma era comunque piena di campioni. Oppure sei talmente forte che gli altri sono di un livello troppo basso, vedi la juve.



Infatti, nella mia domanda c'è anche la risposta che hai dato te. Può essere benissimo che i giocatori sono entrati in una spirale di "terrore da perdita del posto di lavoro", per proseguire la metafora degli impiegati. La cultura della sconfitta da evitare come la peste. Magari vedono la prestazione della squadra come un target da raggiungere in modo meccanico e hanno perso la necessaria leggerezza del piacere del gioco (per quanto possa essere un gioco). Sono strasicuro che quando gli arriva la palla tra i piedi non hanno scioltezza e sono terrorizzati dallo sbaglio, e quindi, ovviamente, sbagliano.

Se non avessi paura di dire una bestialità, forse sarebbe meglio dire a questi ragazzi che va bene anche la retrocessione, e se ne fregassero degli schemi dell'allenatore, l'importante è che si divertano. Magari giocherebbero meglio. Boh.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Agosto 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Infatti, nella mia domanda c'è anche la risposta che hai dato te. Può essere benissimo che i giocatori sono entrati in una spirale di "terrore da perdita del posto di lavoro", per proseguire la metafora degli impiegati. La cultura della sconfitta da evitare come la peste. Magari vedono la prestazione della squadra come un target da raggiungere in modo meccanico e hanno perso la necessaria leggerezza del piacere del gioco (per quanto possa essere un gioco). Sono strasicuro che quando gli arriva la palla tra i piedi non hanno scioltezza e sono terrorizzati dallo sbaglio, e quindi, ovviamente, sbagliano.
> 
> Se non avessi paura di dire una bestialità, forse sarebbe meglio dire a questi ragazzi che va bene anche la retrocessione, e se ne fregassero degli schemi dell'allenatore, l'importante è che si divertano. Magari giocherebbero meglio. Boh.



Per fare questi ragionamenti bisogna aspettare almeno 3 - 4 partite... non si può prendere d'esempio una partita come quella del San Paolo dove si sapeva che avremmo sofferto


----------



## singer (26 Agosto 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Se non avessi paura di dire una bestialità, forse sarebbe meglio dire a questi ragazzi che va bene anche la retrocessione, e se ne fregassero degli schemi dell'allenatore, l'importante è che si divertano. Magari giocherebbero meglio. Boh.


Il problema è che non danno l'impressione di sapere come si gioca con leggerezza e sana spavalderia, e questo evidentemente perché non hanno introitato alcun meccanismo di costruzione del gioco: li vedi che giocano in modo disordinato, per fiammate estemporanee, ciò che li mette naturalmente in difficoltà quando hanno il pallone tra i piedi a prescindere da quello che può essere il loro approccio mentale.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> magari all'inizio, ovviamente. Ma non credo proprio che sarebbe la stessa cosa. Altrimenti mi ripeto, se l'allenatore non fa la differenza, ci vado ad allenare io o tu il Milan, tanto che cambia. Purtroppo non è così.



Sono ipotesi. Io amo Sarri e lo seguo dai tempi di Empoli, per motivi geografici lo vedevo spesso dal vivo anche, quindi sarei entusiasta allenasse il Milan e lo volevo già quando invece prendemmo sinisa... Ma il punto è che per ogni allenatore la rosa va allestita di conseguenza, non esiste allenatore che fa bene in ogni squadra. Sarri è uno che vuole giocatori con caratteristiche ben precise, ma come lui qualunque allenatore perché funziona così.
L'allenatore in sé incide fino ad un certo punto, io la penso così.


----------



## singer (26 Agosto 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Per fare questi ragionamenti bisogna aspettare almeno 3 - 4 partite... non si può prendere d'esempio una partita come quella del San Paolo dove si sapeva che avremmo sofferto



Ne basta un'altra: la prossima con la Roma. Ricordiamoci che Gattuso non è arrivato ieri, ma 9 mesi fa. E nelle ultime 11 partite di campionato ne ha vinte 3 giocandone bene forse una (l'ultima con una Fiorentina già in vacanza).


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Agosto 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Infatti, nella mia domanda c'è anche la risposta che hai dato te. Può essere benissimo che i giocatori sono entrati in una spirale di "terrore da perdita del posto di lavoro", per proseguire la metafora degli impiegati. La cultura della sconfitta da evitare come la peste. Magari vedono la prestazione della squadra come un target da raggiungere in modo meccanico e hanno perso la necessaria leggerezza del piacere del gioco (per quanto possa essere un gioco). Sono strasicuro che quando gli arriva la palla tra i piedi non hanno scioltezza e sono terrorizzati dallo sbaglio, e quindi, ovviamente, sbagliano.
> 
> Se non avessi paura di dire una bestialità, forse sarebbe meglio dire a questi ragazzi che va bene anche la retrocessione, e se ne fregassero degli schemi dell'allenatore, l'importante è che si divertano. Magari giocherebbero meglio. Boh.



Beh Gabri... Va detto che giocavano con una squadra di un'altra categoria in questo momento. Io penso che bisogna partire da questo per valutare la partita di ieri. Avessero giocato così con l'Udinese sarebbe un altro discorso.
Il punto è che con la mentalità e la volontà si arriva fino ad un certo punto, poi contano le capacità nello sport come nella vita. Penso che con umiltà si debba riconoscere i meriti del Napoli e andare avanti, senza spaccarsi la testa.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Agosto 2018)

singer ha scritto:


> Ne basta un'altra: la prossima con la Roma. Ricordiamoci che Gattuso non è arrivato ieri, ma 9 mesi fa. E nelle ultime 11 partite di campionato ne ha vinte 3 giocandone bene forse una (l'ultima con una Fiorentina già in vacanza).



Io veramente intendevo dire che non si può pensare di entrare nella testa dei giocatori e capire cosa pensano alla prima partita e generalizzare facendo intendere che sarà sempre così. 
Spero vengano inseriti anche i nuovi acquisti e per giudicare anche l'apporto di questi si andrà ben oltre la partita di venerdì con la Roma.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Agosto 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Per fare questi ragionamenti bisogna aspettare almeno 3 - 4 partite... non si può prendere d'esempio una partita come quella del San Paolo dove si sapeva che avremmo sofferto



Mi auguro anch'io con tutto il cuore che sia stato solo un episodio transitorio. D'accordo con te che la prima partita può non fare testo.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Beh Gabri... Va detto che giocavano con una squadra di un'altra categoria in questo momento. Io penso che bisogna partire da questo per valutare la partita di ieri. Avessero giocato così con l'Udinese sarebbe un altro discorso.
> Il punto è che con la mentalità e la volontà si arriva fino ad un certo punto, poi contano le capacità nello sport come nella vita. Penso che con umiltà si debba riconoscere i meriti del Napoli e andare avanti, senza spaccarsi la testa.



Ma certo. Sono cosciente che il Napoli, sulla carta e per recentissimo blasone ci è superiore. Era solo una sensazione, che assomma anche le prestazioni dell'ultima frazione dello scorso campionato, che sono state così e così. Poi figuriamoci, se il nostro vero valore è da squadra da metà classifica, amen. A questo punto non è colpa né di Gattuso, né dei giocatori, che fanno quel che possono. Mi auguro che la mia sia una sensazione data da eccessiva preoccupazione. Andiamo avanti e vediamo.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Agosto 2018)

singer ha scritto:


> Il problema è che non danno l'impressione di sapere come si gioca con leggerezza e sana spavalderia, e questo evidentemente perché non hanno introitato alcun meccanismo di costruzione del gioco: li vedi che giocano in modo disordinato, per fiammate estemporanee, ciò che li mette naturalmente in difficoltà quando hanno il pallone tra i piedi a prescindere da quello che può essere il loro approccio mentale.



Hai perfettamente ragione, e qui mi contraddico parzialmente, rispetto alla mia battuta, che era ovviamente ironica: è compito dell'allenatore e in generale dell'ambiente societario trasmettere una necessaria mentalità da grande club, compatibilmente con le capacità tecniche della rosa a disposizione. A questo punto, pur volendo un gran bene a Gattuso, sarebbe deficitario nel non avere nel proprio bagaglio un atteggiamento che cerchi di amplificare e coordinare i pregi dei suoi giocatori, cercando di mettere a suo agio per quanto possibile il singolo, in modo che renda al 100% e si diverta, come dice anche il nostro amico tifoso qualche post più sù. Non so che dire a questo punto, speriamo che la situazione migliori.


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Sono ipotesi. Io amo Sarri e lo seguo dai tempi di Empoli, per motivi geografici lo vedevo spesso dal vivo anche, quindi sarei entusiasta allenasse il Milan e lo volevo già quando invece prendemmo sinisa... Ma il punto è che per ogni allenatore la rosa va allestita di conseguenza, non esiste allenatore che fa bene in ogni squadra. Sarri è uno che vuole giocatori con caratteristiche ben precise, ma come lui qualunque allenatore perché funziona così.
> L'allenatore in sé incide fino ad un certo punto, io la penso così.


L'allenatore per me invece incide, ovviamente poi i giocatori fanno il resto. Chiaro che se hai i campioni è molto più probabile che vinci. Così come dicevo ieri, se giochi a calcio, possibilmente bene, è più probabile che ottieni ottimi risultati, piuttosto che praticando l'anticalcio. Poi ovviamente i giocatori della rosa devono essere presi in funzione di un'idea calcistica, su questo non ci piove, ma i nostri per l'appunto sono l'antitesi rispetto alle idee di gattuso. Non siamo fatti per difenderci, perché alla fine subiremo lo stesso i gol. 


Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Beh Gabri... Va detto che giocavano con una squadra di un'altra categoria in questo momento. Io penso che bisogna partire da questo per valutare la partita di ieri. Avessero giocato così con l'Udinese sarebbe un altro discorso.
> Il punto è che con la mentalità e la volontà si arriva fino ad un certo punto, poi contano le capacità nello sport come nella vita. Penso che con umiltà si debba riconoscere i meriti del Napoli e andare avanti, senza spaccarsi la testa.



Anche qui, questa cosa faccio fatica a digerirla. E' vero, il napoli in questo momento ha molte più certezze di noi, sia per il gioco che esprimono, che per le individualità. Ma non sono fenomeni. Per me a parte Mertens, allan e Koulibaly, non ci sono altri top player, se così possiamo definirli. Lo stesso Insigne, alterna periodi ottimi, a periodi anonimi. 
Tra l'altro se andiamo a vedere molti di questi, qualche anno fa, chi erano? qui entra in gioco infatti l'allenatore, che li ha fatti crescere esponenzialmente tramite le sue idee calcistiche e allenandoli ovviamente dal punto di vista tattico e fisico. 
Chi lo dice che i nostri, con un allenatore serio, come Sarri, non possono percorrere una strada simile? io sinceramente vorrei provare questa strada per essere certo che siano dei cessi. Preferisco provare piuttosto che rimanere col dubbio. 
Detto questo, se hai delle idee, e la forza mentale, fisica per applicarle, puoi pure battere il Napoli, perché non è un Real Madrid o Juventus, dove il divario è imbarazzante. Non a caso, le uniche squadre che fanno soffrire il napoli, sono state atalanta, sassuolo, sampdoria. Squadre che avevano un impronta di gioco ben definita, e non avevano paura di affrontare l'avversario.


----------



## Jino (26 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> L'allenatore per me invece incide, ovviamente poi i giocatori fanno il resto. Chiaro che se hai i campioni è molto più probabile che vinci. Così come dicevo ieri, se giochi a calcio, possibilmente bene, è più probabile che ottieni ottimi risultati, piuttosto che praticando l'anticalcio. Poi ovviamente i giocatori della rosa devono essere presi in funzione di un'idea calcistica, su questo non ci piove, ma i nostri per l'appunto sono l'antitesi rispetto alle idee di gattuso. Non siamo fatti per difenderci, perché alla fine subiremo lo stesso i gol.
> 
> 
> Anche qui, questa cosa faccio fatica a digerirla. E' vero, il napoli in questo momento ha molte più certezze di noi, sia per il gioco che esprimono, che per le individualità. Ma non sono fenomeni. Per me a parte Mertens, allan e Koulibaly, non ci sono altri top player, se così possiamo definirli. Lo stesso Insigne, alterna periodi ottimi, a periodi anonimi.
> ...



DA troppi anni abbiamo evidenti limiti nella rosa, quindi poco centra l'allenatore. Dov'è un esterno/seconda punta da gol? Dov'è un centrocampista tecnicamente dotato che sappia strappare il campo? Dov'è un terzino che ari la fascia?

Dai è ora di prendere quei 3-4 giocatori in ruoli chiave per dare la svolta. Non abbiamo gente che salta l'uomo, gente che segna, gente che ti manda in porta. Dammi un Cafù, un Seedorf, un Pato e si svolta.


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Sono ipotesi. Io amo Sarri e lo seguo dai tempi di Empoli, per motivi geografici lo vedevo spesso dal vivo anche, quindi sarei entusiasta allenasse il Milan e lo volevo già quando invece prendemmo sinisa... Ma il punto è che per ogni allenatore la rosa va allestita di conseguenza, non esiste allenatore che fa bene in ogni squadra. Sarri è uno che vuole giocatori con caratteristiche ben precise, ma come lui qualunque allenatore perché funziona così.
> L'allenatore in sé incide fino ad un certo punto, io la penso così.





Jino ha scritto:


> DA troppi anni abbiamo evidenti limiti nella rosa, quindi poco centra l'allenatore. Dov'è un esterno/seconda punta da gol? Dov'è un centrocampista tecnicamente dotato che sappia strappare il campo? Dov'è un terzino che ari la fascia?
> 
> Dai è ora di prendere quei 3-4 giocatori in ruoli chiave per dare la svolta. Non abbiamo gente che salta l'uomo, gente che segna, gente che ti manda in porta. Dammi un Cafù, un Seedorf, un Pato e si svolta.



si ma affidandoli ad uno come Sarri, non a Gattuso.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Agosto 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> DA troppi anni abbiamo evidenti limiti nella rosa, quindi poco centra l'allenatore. Dov'è un esterno/seconda punta da gol? Dov'è un centrocampista tecnicamente dotato che sappia strappare il campo? Dov'è un terzino che ari la fascia?
> 
> Dai è ora di prendere quei 3-4 giocatori in ruoli chiave per dare la svolta. Non abbiamo gente che salta l'uomo, gente che segna, gente che ti manda in porta. Dammi un Cafù, un Seedorf, un Pato e si svolta.





corvorossonero ha scritto:


> si ma affidandoli ad uno come Sarri, non a Gattuso.



Jino, hai ragione, siamo scarsi in rosa, ma è anche vero che ci sono certi allenatori che effettivamente incidono in maniera rilevante sulla crescita dei giocatori. Io rammento quasi sempre il caso di Liedholm, che fece radicalmente cambiare in meglio giocatori presunti scarponi, come ad esempio Tassotti che si trasformò in eccellente difensore. Naturalmente ti ho portato un caso limite, visto il successo. Ora, come al solito, la ragione ovviamente non sta né di qua ne di là in modo assoluto, è abbastanza sfumata ... Purtroppo non possiamo prendere un Liedholm libero sul mercato. Non so se Sarri ci si avvicina, ma sarei curioso di provarlo al Milan per qualche mese.


----------



## impero rossonero (27 Agosto 2018)

mi ricordo gattuso al palermo con dybala che faceva giocare poco o niente.... dopo poche giornate era ultimo in classifica... fu sostituito da iachini che porto' la squadra in serie A con il record dei punti e dybala capocannoniere....


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2018)

impero rossonero ha scritto:


> mi ricordo gattuso al palermo con dybala che faceva giocare poco o niente.... dopo poche giornate era ultimo in classifica... fu sostituito da iachini che porto' la squadra in serie A con il record dei punti e dybala capocannoniere....



quanto siete falsi 

Dybala con Gattuso (6 giornate) : 85', 90', 65', 86', 84', 90'
successivamente non ebbe praticamente mai lo stesso minutaggio (basta guardare transfermarkt)

in quella stagione in tutto Dybala ("capocannoniere") fece la bellezza di *5 gol *


----------



## impero rossonero (27 Agosto 2018)

Quindi con gattuso sei contento... Andiamo avanti cosi' ..


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2018)

impero rossonero ha scritto:


> Quindi con gattuso sei contento... Andiamo avanti cosi' ..



a parte che non sono io e nemmeno tu a decidere l'allenatore, ma ci sono persone in società che decideranno se andare avanti con gattuso o no, comunque non vale la pena di discutere di calcio e di statistiche con persone false


----------



## impero rossonero (27 Agosto 2018)

E' meglio andare avanti con falsi allenatori... E comunque a parte dybala che l 'anno dopo in serie A, 
a memoria ,fece piu' di 10 gol,gattuso l'anno primo fu mandato via dal palermo per disperazione...


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> L'allenatore per me invece incide, ovviamente poi i giocatori fanno il resto. Chiaro che se hai i campioni è molto più probabile che vinci. Così come dicevo ieri, se giochi a calcio, possibilmente bene, è più probabile che ottieni ottimi risultati, piuttosto che praticando l'anticalcio. Poi ovviamente i giocatori della rosa devono essere presi in funzione di un'idea calcistica, su questo non ci piove, ma i nostri per l'appunto sono l'antitesi rispetto alle idee di gattuso. Non siamo fatti per difenderci, perché alla fine subiremo lo stesso i gol.
> 
> 
> Anche qui, questa cosa faccio fatica a digerirla. E' vero, il napoli in questo momento ha molte più certezze di noi, sia per il gioco che esprimono, che per le individualità. Ma non sono fenomeni. Per me a parte Mertens, allan e Koulibaly, non ci sono altri top player, se così possiamo definirli. Lo stesso Insigne, alterna periodi ottimi, a periodi anonimi.
> ...



Il discorso del peso dell'allenatore è lungo... già affrontato diverse volte nel forum... mia opinione l'allenatore incide per il 5% sui successi. Che essendo una persona singola non è nemmeno poco, ma prima viene la società che deve definire una rosa omogenea e coerente per caratteristiche tecniche fisiche e personalità in funzione di un'idea tecnica altrettanto definita e precisa, una volta fatto questo si affida la squadra all'allenatore giusto, ovviamente coerentemente all'idea tecnica ancora.

Quella dell'allenatore Top che ti fa fare chissà cosa è un'altra delle leggende del calcio. L'allenatore DIVENTA top se si trova nell'ambiente giusto, con le idee coerenti con le sue e una squadra completa e adatta. Altrimenti fa la fine di tutti quelli che passano dal Milan in questi anni, ovvero in croce dopo 6 mesi.

Sul Napoli guarda direi che si può riassumere la sua forza in questo: Allan è un gregario. Davanti hanno idee, tecnica e si trovano ad occhi chiusi giocando insieme da tanti anni. E' il discorso che faccio sopra, il Napoli è stato costruito con calma, coerenza, professionalità stagione dopo stagione secondo un'idea tecnica ben precisa (giocatori tecnici, tutti, dinamismo, no prime donne, no parametri zero, no giocatori over 30 eccetera) ricercando sempre di aggiungere un tassello per migliorare anno dopo anno, senza rivoluzioni o isterismi. Il risultato è una squadra da 90 punti che ci sia in panchina Sarri o Ancelotti. Oltre ad essere la dimostrazione della legge universale del calcio: ottieni risultati solo se semini con pazienza e attenzione, altrimenti sei il Milan di questi anni (purtroppo).


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Il discorso del peso dell'allenatore è lungo... già affrontato diverse volte nel forum... mia opinione l'allenatore incide per il 5% sui successi. Che essendo una persona singola non è nemmeno poco, ma prima viene la società che deve definire una rosa omogenea e coerente per caratteristiche tecniche fisiche e personalità in funzione di un'idea tecnica altrettanto definita e precisa, una volta fatto questo si affida la squadra all'allenatore giusto, ovviamente coerentemente all'idea tecnica ancora.
> 
> Quella dell'allenatore Top che ti fa fare chissà cosa è un'altra delle leggende del calcio. L'allenatore DIVENTA top se si trova nell'ambiente giusto, con le idee coerenti con le sue e una squadra completa e adatta. Altrimenti fa la fine di tutti quelli che passano dal Milan in questi anni, ovvero in croce dopo 6 mesi.
> 
> Sul Napoli guarda direi che si può riassumere la sua forza in questo: Allan è un gregario. Davanti hanno idee, tecnica e si trovano ad occhi chiusi giocando insieme da tanti anni. E' il discorso che faccio sopra, il Napoli è stato costruito con calma, coerenza, professionalità stagione dopo stagione secondo un'idea tecnica ben precisa (giocatori tecnici, tutti, dinamismo, no prime donne, no parametri zero, no giocatori over 30 eccetera) ricercando sempre di aggiungere un tassello per migliorare anno dopo anno, senza rivoluzioni o isterismi. Il risultato è una squadra da 90 punti che ci sia in panchina Sarri o Ancelotti. Oltre ad essere la dimostrazione della legge universale del calcio: ottieni risultati solo se semini con pazienza e attenzione, altrimenti sei il Milan di questi anni (purtroppo).



continuo a non essere d'accordo, tranne che sul discorso del costruire con competenza e logica, lì mi trovo concorde. Però quando l'anno scorso si diceva che la rosa costruita non aveva nessuna logica, perché eravamo solo in 4 a dirlo? come mai tutti, compreso te, difendevate l'operato scellerato di Mirabelli? è questo che non mi torna. Prima si difendeva mirabelli, dando le colpe a montella (che le ha a prescindere). Adesso le colpe sono della rosa e non di gattuso. Trovo la cosa alquanto incoerente(parlo in generale).
Riguardo l'allenatore per me incide parecchio. Vuoi un altro esempio?
L'italia con Conte, che a momenti vince l'europeo, che batte la spagna. L'italia con Ventura, che viene umiliata dalla spagna e perde anche con la svezia. Sicuro che l'allenatore non incide? Ho i miei dubbi.


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> continuo a non essere d'accordo, tranne che sul discorso del costruire con competenza e logica, lì mi trovo concorde. Però quando l'anno scorso si diceva che la rosa costruita non aveva nessuna logica, perché eravamo solo in 4 a dirlo? come mai tutti, compreso te, difendevate l'operato scellerato di Mirabelli? è questo che non mi torna. Prima si difendeva mirabelli, dando le colpe a montella (che le ha a prescindere). Adesso le colpe sono della rosa e non di gattuso. Trovo la cosa alquanto incoerente(parlo in generale).
> Riguardo l'allenatore per me incide parecchio. Vuoi un altro esempio?
> L'italia con Conte, che a momenti vince l'europeo, che batte la spagna. L'italia con Ventura, che viene umiliata dalla spagna e perde anche con la svezia. Sicuro che l'allenatore non incide? Ho i miei dubbi.



L'anno scorso la rosa era nuova di zecca e, parlo per me, dovevamo farci un'idea delle caratteristiche dei giocatori e assemblare la squadra. Io a dire il vero ho sempre criticato il giusto Montella, riconoscendone il compito molto difficile. Almeno fino a quando l'ho visto andare nel pallone con esperimenti confusionari e senza senso.

Poi con le partite e via via con la stagione secondo me sono emersi dei limiti chiari e le serie incongruenze nella rosa per come è assemblata. Questa estate bisognava riparare a questi limiti, mettere qualche altro tassello per migliorare la squadra ma per me è stato fatto ben poco (Leonardo ha molte attenuanti però). Per come è adesso resto dell'idea che la nostra squadra sia un aborto e che per qualunque allenatore ci sarabbero enormi difficoltà a cavare il ragno dal buco...

Sull'impatto dell'allenatore per me la ratio è 70% società 25% squadra 5% allenatore, quindi il peso dell'allenatore non è poco, anzi, ma infinitamente inferiore a quello della società, sia nella costruzione della rosa che nella gestione degli uomini. Noi purtroppo veniamo da tanti anni (incluso l'anno cinese e Mirabelli) in cui questo 70% è stato un totale disastro, tanto da portarci a livello di società come per esempio l'Atalanta dove questo 70% è gestito in modo magistrale e riescono nonostante i mezzi infinitamente inferiori ai nostri ad arrivare spesso e volentieri prima di noi (e non cito Lazio e Napoli perchè il confronto diventerebbe imbarazzante).

Quindi tornando al discorso concreto del cambio di allenatore, fino a quando non metteremo seriamente a posto il 70% della società (compresi i problemi con la UEFA naturalmente) + di conseguenza il 25% della squadra, cambiare il 5% dell'allenatore servirà a poco e via via uno dopo l'altro li crocifiggeremo tutti ogni 6 mesi, inclusi Conte Sarri o Guardiola.


----------



## zlatan (27 Agosto 2018)

impero rossonero ha scritto:


> E' meglio andare avanti con falsi allenatori... E comunque a parte dybala che l 'anno dopo in serie A,
> a memoria ,fece piu' di 10 gol,gattuso l'anno primo fu mandato via dal palermo per disperazione...



Dai ragazzi va bene non essere per Gattuso allenatore ma non diciamo stupidate. Zamparini ne ha cacciati a migliaia ma che disperazione su l'ha cacciato alla prima mi pare. E' lui un demente su


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso la rosa era nuova di zecca e, parlo per me, dovevamo farci un'idea delle caratteristiche dei giocatori e assemblare la squadra. Io a dire il vero ho sempre criticato il giusto Montella, riconoscendone il compito molto difficile. Almeno fino a quando l'ho visto andare nel pallone con esperimenti confusionari e senza senso.
> 
> Poi con le partite e via via con la stagione secondo me sono emersi dei limiti chiari e le serie incongruenze nella rosa per come è assemblata. Questa estate bisognava riparare a questi limiti, mettere qualche altro tassello per migliorare la squadra ma per me è stato fatto ben poco (Leonardo ha molte attenuanti però). Per come è adesso resto dell'idea che la nostra squadra sia un aborto e che per qualunque allenatore ci sarabbero enormi difficoltà a cavare il ragno dal buco...
> 
> ...



per me invece società conta tanto, ma non il 75%. In ogni caso l'allenatore risulta fondamentale se hai una squadra non proprio fatta da campioni. Come ho sempre detto, per vincere servono campioni e allenatore top. Se vuoi ottenere risultati positivi, uno dei due fattori. Noi non abbiamo né l'uno, né l'altro. Sarri ha esaltato alcuni giocatori che prima erano semisconosciuti e nessuno si sarebbe sognato di dire certe cose su Koulibaly,Ghoulam,Hysay,Allan,Mertens e compagnia. Non scherziamo dai. Prima del napoli questi non erano giocatori affermati e forti come lo sono adesso. Un motivo c'è. E come ho scritto prima, gli esempi sono tanti,basta guarda la nostra stessa nazionale, allenata da conte e allenata da ventura. C'era un abisso, eppure i giocatori erano pressoché uguali, anzi, Ventura almeno aveva Belotti, Immobile,Insigne. Conte doveva fare affidamento su Giaccherini,Pellé e Zaza. 
Se poi non vuoi vedere queste cose, che sono alla luce del sole, alzo le mani. Se l'allenatore conta il 5%, ripeto, vado io ad allenare il Milan. Non cambia nulla tanto.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso la rosa era nuova di zecca e, parlo per me, dovevamo farci un'idea delle caratteristiche dei giocatori e assemblare la squadra. Io a dire il vero ho sempre criticato il giusto Montella, riconoscendone il compito molto difficile. Almeno fino a quando l'ho visto andare nel pallone con esperimenti confusionari e senza senso.
> 
> Poi con le partite e via via con la stagione secondo me sono emersi dei limiti chiari e le serie incongruenze nella rosa per come è assemblata. Questa estate bisognava riparare a questi limiti, mettere qualche altro tassello per migliorare la squadra ma per me è stato fatto ben poco (Leonardo ha molte attenuanti però). Per come è adesso resto dell'idea che la nostra squadra sia un aborto e che per qualunque allenatore ci sarabbero enormi difficoltà a cavare il ragno dal buco...
> 
> ...





corvorossonero ha scritto:


> per me invece società conta tanto, ma non il 75%. In ogni caso l'allenatore risulta fondamentale se hai una squadra non proprio fatta da campioni. Come ho sempre detto, per vincere servono campioni e allenatore top. Se vuoi ottenere risultati positivi, uno dei due fattori. Noi non abbiamo né l'uno, né l'altro. Sarri ha esaltato alcuni giocatori che prima erano semisconosciuti e nessuno si sarebbe sognato di dire certe cose su Koulibaly,Ghoulam,Hysay,Allan,Mertens e compagnia. Non scherziamo dai. Prima del napoli questi non erano giocatori affermati e forti come lo sono adesso. Un motivo c'è. E come ho scritto prima, gli esempi sono tanti,basta guarda la nostra stessa nazionale, allenata da conte e allenata da ventura. C'era un abisso, eppure i giocatori erano pressoché uguali, anzi, Ventura almeno aveva Belotti, Immobile,Insigne. Conte doveva fare affidamento su Giaccherini,Pellé e Zaza.
> Se poi non vuoi vedere queste cose, che sono alla luce del sole, alzo le mani. Se l'allenatore conta il 5%, ripeto, vado io ad allenare il Milan. Non cambia nulla tanto.



Guarda aggiungo anche un'altra cosa, ieri ho visto un pò di Sassuolo. Hanno un gioco migliore del nostro e non sto scherzando. Gli ho visto fare dei movimenti sia senza palla che con la palla, stile napoli di sarri. Triangolazioni di prima, ricerca dell'uomo in profondità. Roba pazzesca per i giocatori che hanno (mediocri). Ora non mi si può venire a dire che il sassuolo è stato cucito per De Zerbi, perché chiaramente non è così, dato che è appena arrivato. Oltretutto ho visto anche Locatelli, in mezz'ora che l'ho osservato, gli ho visto fare delle cose che da noi non ha mai fatto. Possibile che da noi siano tutti brocchi? o forse se hai un allenatore che ti dice come giocare e cosa fare in campo, un miglioramento si può avere? guardati una mezz'oretta di cagliari sassuolo, fidati.


----------



## Davidoff (27 Agosto 2018)

Servono entrambe le cose, società forte e brava sul mercato e allenatore capace. Noi sono 7 anni che non abbiamo nè l'una nè l'altro, se per costruire una rosa di qualità serve tempo anche se hai una società in gamba (tutto da vedere come si riveleranno Leo e Paolo) l'allenatore è più facile da cambiare, ergo cominciare da lì è un'ottima idea. Se pensiamo di arrivare quarti con una rosa mediocre e mal costruita e un allenatore con poca esperienza e un'idea di gioco ancora incomprensibile direi che ci aspettano molte altre tranvate sul muso.


----------



## Comic Sans (27 Agosto 2018)

Per me Gattuso ha molte colpe, ma in mezzo al campo non abbiamo gente capace e questo sarebbe vero anche con Conte, Guardiola, Mourinho, Gasperini eccetera. Alla fine il centrocampo resterebbe quello, con Bakayoko, Biglia, Montolivo, Bertolacci... che ti vuoi inventare?
Con un allenatore più esperto potremmo fare un po’ meglio, forse, anche solo mettendo la parola fine all’assurdità del torello in area, ma i miracoli non li fa nessuno.

Le responsabilità di Gattuso aumentano vertiginosamente se si accetta la tesi che il mercato sia stato opera sua, ovvero che sia stata una sua idea quella di snobbare totalmente la possibilità di prendere un centrocampista serio per sostituire le salme Biglia e Montolivo, che per me (e per tanti altri) era la priorità insieme alla punta.


----------



## fra29 (27 Agosto 2018)

Per i sostenitori de "il mister non conta", e "servono solo supercampioni" che dite della Dea di questa sera che sta bombardando (16 tiri in 45 min) in trasferta la Roma?
Veh del resto con Castagne, Palomino, Adnan, Pessina, Pasalic, Rigoni non puoi che disegnare magia in campo..


----------



## Victorss (27 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Il discorso del peso dell'allenatore è lungo... già affrontato diverse volte nel forum... mia opinione l'allenatore incide per il 5% sui successi. Che essendo una persona singola non è nemmeno poco, ma prima viene la società che deve definire una rosa omogenea e coerente per caratteristiche tecniche fisiche e personalità in funzione di un'idea tecnica altrettanto definita e precisa, una volta fatto questo si affida la squadra all'allenatore giusto, ovviamente coerentemente all'idea tecnica ancora.
> 
> Quella dell'allenatore Top che ti fa fare chissà cosa è un'altra delle leggende del calcio. L'allenatore DIVENTA top se si trova nell'ambiente giusto, con le idee coerenti con le sue e una squadra completa e adatta. Altrimenti fa la fine di tutti quelli che passano dal Milan in questi anni, ovvero in croce dopo 6 mesi.
> 
> Sul Napoli guarda direi che si può riassumere la sua forza in questo: Allan è un gregario. Davanti hanno idee, tecnica e si trovano ad occhi chiusi giocando insieme da tanti anni. E' il discorso che faccio sopra, il Napoli è stato costruito con calma, coerenza, professionalità stagione dopo stagione secondo un'idea tecnica ben precisa (giocatori tecnici, tutti, dinamismo, no prime donne, no parametri zero, no giocatori over 30 eccetera) ricercando sempre di aggiungere un tassello per migliorare anno dopo anno, senza rivoluzioni o isterismi. Il risultato è una squadra da 90 punti che ci sia in panchina Sarri o Ancelotti. Oltre ad essere la dimostrazione della legge universale del calcio: ottieni risultati solo se semini con pazienza e attenzione, altrimenti sei il Milan di questi anni (purtroppo).



Ragazzi ma nessuno ieri sera si è accorto che Carletto ha portato a spasso Gattuso tatticamente nel secondo tempo? E la reputate una cosa così strana? Ancelotti è un grandissimo allenatore eh.
Guardatevi come nel secondo tempo Mario Rui chiudeva la nostra uscita su Suso e come Allan e zielinski mangiavano Kessie e biglia in pressing sempre in uscita. Ci chiudevano tutte le linee di uscita schiacciandoci nella nostra area. Ad un certo punto koulibaly stazionava quasi sulla linea di metà campo. 
Purtroppo andavano messi prima sia laxalt che Castillejo cercando di scavalcare sistematicamente centrocampo e difesa, cosa che abbiamo fatto bene in occasione del secondo goal. Ovviamente Carletto sapeva che avremmo cercato di palleggiare come nel primo tempo perché aveva funzionato discretamente e ci hanno ingabbiato.
Gattuso ieri sera ha sbagliato, ci sta a Napoli e contro una vecchia volpe come Ancelotti.. speriamo riesca a fare meglio già dalla prossima e impari dai suoi errori.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Agosto 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Per i sostenitori de "il mister non conta", e "servono solo supercampioni" che dite della Dea di questa sera che sta bombardando (16 tiri in 45 min) in trasferta la Roma?
> Veh del resto con Castagne, Palomino, Adnan, Pessina, Pasalic, Rigoni non puoi che disegnare magia in campo..



Ulteriore dimostrazione di come l'allenatore sia FONDAMENTALE in una squadra.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ulteriore dimostrazione di come l'allenatore sia FONDAMENTALE in una squadra.



Vallo a dire ai nostri geni in società. Cambiano dirigenti e presidenti ma gli allenatori mediocri da noi hanno rimangono sempre.


----------



## Zenos (27 Agosto 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Per i sostenitori de "il mister non conta", e "servono solo supercampioni" che dite della Dea di questa sera che sta bombardando (16 tiri in 45 min) in trasferta la Roma?
> Veh del resto con Castagne, Palomino, Adnan, Pessina, Pasalic, Rigoni non puoi che disegnare magia in campo..



This.


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Agosto 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Per i sostenitori de "il mister non conta", e "servono solo supercampioni" che dite della Dea di questa sera che sta bombardando (16 tiri in 45 min) in trasferta la Roma?
> Veh del resto con Castagne, Palomino, Adnan, Pessina, Pasalic, Rigoni non puoi che disegnare magia in campo..



l'Atalanta ha costruito la rosa secondo caratteristiche ben precise, con uno scouting eccellente, tutto fatto secondo una certa idea e con coerenza.
Poi ha scelto l'allenatore giusto per portare avanti la loro idea. Lo stesso allenatore cacciato dall'Inter dopo 5 sconfitte.

Per me poi ognuno pensa come vuole. Io alle favole non ci credo da un pezzo, come non credo ai maghi e ai santoni. Credo piuttosto alle cose fatte bene e alle persone scelte con criterio e coerenza.


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ulteriore dimostrazione di come l'allenatore sia FONDAMENTALE in una squadra.



In una squadra come l'Atalanta appunto. In un accozzaglia di giocatori come il Milan attuale molto meno.
Gasperini durerebbe sei mesi, vuoi scommettere?


----------



## fra29 (27 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> In una squadra come l'Atalanta appunto. In un accozzaglia di giocatori come il Milan attuale molto meno.
> Gasperini durerebbe sei mesi, vuoi scommettere?



Non abbiamo la controprova.. ma abbiamo la certezza che principianti della panchina o mister che stavano per fare retrocedere la Samp che l'anno prima era in EL non sono adeguati..


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> In una squadra come l'Atalanta appunto. In un accozzaglia di giocatori come il Milan attuale molto meno.
> Gasperini durerebbe sei mesi, vuoi scommettere?



ma li hai visti i giocatori di oggi? o mi vuoi dire che Castagne, Pessina, Pasalic,Rigoni,Ali Adnan, e compagnia hanno le caratteristiche che cerca gasp?


----------



## impero rossonero (28 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## Aron (28 Agosto 2018)

bel casino qualora saltasse Gattuso e non si riuscisse ad arrivare a Conte (tra contenzioso e corteggiamento di altri club).


----------



## Jino (28 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> bel casino qualora saltasse Gattuso e non si riuscisse ad arrivare a Conte (tra contenzioso e corteggiamento di altri club).



Donadoni, Prandelli, Oddo. Questi sono i nomi che vengono oggi al Milan.


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Agosto 2018)

Comic Sans ha scritto:


> Per me Gattuso ha molte colpe, ma in mezzo al campo non abbiamo gente capace e questo sarebbe vero anche con Conte, Guardiola, Mourinho, Gasperini eccetera. Alla fine il centrocampo resterebbe quello, con Bakayoko, Biglia, Montolivo, Bertolacci... che ti vuoi inventare?
> Con un allenatore più esperto potremmo fare un po’ meglio, forse, anche solo mettendo la parola fine all’assurdità del torello in area, ma i miracoli non li fa nessuno.
> 
> Le responsabilità di Gattuso aumentano vertiginosamente se si accetta la tesi che il mercato sia stato opera sua, ovvero che sia stata una sua idea quella di snobbare totalmente la possibilità di prendere un centrocampista serio per sostituire le salme Biglia e Montolivo, che per me (e per tanti altri) era la priorità insieme alla punta.



Ma sei matto? Con certi allenatori top Bertolacci diventerebbe Iniesta, Bakayoko meglio di Vieira e non parliamo di Jack perché sarebbe il migliore della storia dopo Rivera 

Basterebbe cambiare allenatore e per magia diventeremmo un top club, calcio spettacolo e lotta scudetto.

Detto questo facciamo fuori Gattuso, va bene. Avanti un altro.


----------



## Jino (28 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ma sei matto? Con certi allenatori top Bertolacci diventerebbe Iniesta, Bakayoko meglio di Vieira e non parliamo di Jack perché sarebbe il migliore della storia dopo Rivera
> 
> Basterebbe cambiare allenatore e per magia diventeremmo un top club, calcio spettacolo e lotta scudetto.
> 
> Detto questo facciamo fuori Gattuso, va bene. Avanti un altro.



Ma ti pare possibile che Gattuso, Montella, Mihajilovic, Brocchi, Inzaghi, Seedorf, Allegri siano tutti scemi? Anche solo per la legge dei grandi numeri, che probabilità c'è di aver sbagliato 7 allenatori in 4-5 anni...................?

Non è che forse, per l'appunto, la nostra rosa tranne qualche rara eccezione è proprio modesta?!


----------



## alcyppa (28 Agosto 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Donadoni, Prandelli, Oddo. Questi sono i nomi che vengono oggi al Milan.



Odd(i)o


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Agosto 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma ti pare possibile che Gattuso, Montella, Mihajilovic, Brocchi, Inzaghi, Seedorf, Allegri siano tutti scemi? Anche solo per la legge dei grandi numeri, che probabilità c'è di aver sbagliato 7 allenatori in 4-5 anni...................?
> 
> Non è che forse, per l'appunto, la nostra rosa tranne qualche rara eccezione è proprio modesta?!



Che ti devo dire, combatto codesta crociata da non so quanto tempo... Ma per me più che modesta è che proprio non ha né capo nei coda, è assemblata a caso da tre teste diverse e secondo nessuna idea tecnica precisa.

Abbiamo buoni e promettenti giovani però, più il Pipita, questo è incontestabile.


----------



## Roccoro (28 Agosto 2018)

Se se ne dovesse mai andare, spero non lo sostituiscano con il Donadoni o Ranieri di turno...


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (28 Agosto 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma ti pare possibile che Gattuso, Montella, Mihajilovic, Brocchi, Inzaghi, Seedorf, Allegri siano tutti scemi? Anche solo per la legge dei grandi numeri, che probabilità c'è di aver sbagliato 7 allenatori in 4-5 anni...................?
> 
> *Non è che forse, per l'appunto, la nostra rosa tranne qualche rara eccezione è proprio modesta?*!


Si è modesta...e lo sappiamo tutti
Lo sanno anche i sostenitori di Antonio Bellachioma....ma lo tengono come jolly da giocare in caso arrivasse il loro idolo...in quel caso la responsabilità non sarebbe dell'allenatore ma dei giocatori...semplice....


----------



## pazzomania (28 Agosto 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma ti pare possibile che Gattuso, Montella, Mihajilovic, Brocchi, Inzaghi, Seedorf, Allegri siano tutti scemi? Anche solo per la legge dei grandi numeri, che probabilità c'è di aver sbagliato 7 allenatori in 4-5 anni...................?
> 
> Non è che forse, per l'appunto, la nostra rosa tranne qualche rara eccezione è proprio modesta?!





Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ma sei matto? Con certi allenatori top Bertolacci diventerebbe Iniesta, Bakayoko meglio di Vieira e non parliamo di Jack perché sarebbe il migliore della storia dopo Rivera
> 
> Basterebbe cambiare allenatore e per magia diventeremmo un top club, calcio spettacolo e lotta scudetto.
> 
> Detto questo facciamo fuori Gattuso, va bene. Avanti un altro.



Buongiorno


----------



## Aron (28 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ma sei matto? Con certi allenatori top Bertolacci diventerebbe Iniesta, Bakayoko meglio di Vieira e non parliamo di Jack perché sarebbe il migliore della storia dopo Rivera
> 
> Basterebbe cambiare allenatore e per magia diventeremmo un top club, calcio spettacolo e lotta scudetto.
> 
> Detto questo facciamo fuori Gattuso, va bene. Avanti un altro.




Sono in pochi a ritenere che questa rosa con uno come Conte possa diventare molto competitiva.

Più che altro, Conte riuscirebbe a tirare fuori il potenziale vero di quasi tutti i giocatori e si farebbe assicurare un'adeguata campagna acquisti (quasi nessuno offre una cena a una ragazza per la quale non prova nulla, e quasi nessuna società è disposta a investire per un allenatore per il quale ha poca fiducia).


----------



## jacky (28 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Sono in pochi a ritenere che questa rosa con uno come Conte possa diventare molto competitiva.
> 
> Più che altro, Conte riuscirebbe a tirare fuori il potenziale vero di quasi tutti i giocatori e si farebbe assicurare un'adeguata campagna acquisti (quasi nessuno offre una cena a una ragazza per la quale non prova nulla, e quasi nessuna società è disposta a investire per un allenatore per il quale ha poca fiducia).



Sono in pochi che capiscono veramente di pallone.
La gente commenta gli episodi e basta... Gasperini è andato a Roma a creare 20 palle gol in un tempo con la squadra B.
Gattuso in 10 mesi non ha dato uno straccio di gioco, tutti dietro e sperare negli episodi. Non c'è una transizione, uno schema offensivo, una sovrapposizione, un uno due, uno schema su palla inattiva... ma nessuno vede niente, sentono mazzate sui denti, richiami, urla e pensano di vincere così. Ok.
Tempo 20 giorni e Conte ce le fregano, vinceremo così crediamoci! Tanto garantisce l'amico Maldini.


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Sono in pochi a ritenere che questa rosa con uno come Conte possa diventare molto competitiva.
> 
> Più che altro, Conte riuscirebbe a tirare fuori il potenziale vero di quasi tutti i giocatori e si farebbe assicurare un'adeguata campagna acquisti (quasi nessuno offre una cena a una ragazza per la quale non prova nulla, e quasi nessuna società è disposta a investire per un allenatore per il quale ha poca fiducia).



Comunque non voglio passare come quello che difende Gattuso ad ogni costo, piuttosto mi urta questo crocifiggere allenatori ogni sei mesi perché è una cosa ridicola usarli come capri espiatori di tutto.


----------



## impero rossonero (29 Agosto 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Sono in pochi che capiscono veramente di pallone.
> La gente commenta gli episodi e basta... Gasperini è andato a Roma a creare 20 palle gol in un tempo con la squadra B.
> Gattuso in 10 mesi non ha dato uno straccio di gioco, tutti dietro e sperare negli episodi. Non c'è una transizione, uno schema offensivo, una sovrapposizione, un uno due, uno schema su palla inattiva... ma nessuno vede niente, sentono mazzate sui denti, richiami, urla e pensano di vincere così. Ok.
> Tempo 20 giorni e Conte ce le fregano, vinceremo così crediamoci! Tanto garantisce l'amico Maldini.



sottoscrivo in pieno... mourinho alla prossima verosimilmente sara' sostituito... e rischiamo di perdere conte se non si sbrigano...


----------



## fra29 (29 Agosto 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma ti pare possibile che Gattuso, Montella, Mihajilovic, Brocchi, Inzaghi, Seedorf, Allegri siano tutti scemi? Anche solo per la legge dei grandi numeri, che probabilità c'è di aver sbagliato 7 allenatori in 4-5 anni...................?
> 
> Non è che forse, per l'appunto, la nostra rosa tranne qualche rara eccezione è proprio modesta?!



Gli ultimi sono
3 mister dalla primavera
1 giocatore
2 mister di provincia


----------



## fra29 (29 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Sono in pochi a ritenere che questa rosa con uno come Conte possa diventare molto competitiva.
> 
> Più che altro, Conte riuscirebbe a tirare fuori il potenziale vero di quasi tutti i giocatori e si farebbe assicurare un'adeguata campagna acquisti (quasi nessuno offre una cena a una ragazza per la quale non prova nulla, e quasi nessuna società è disposta a investire per un allenatore per il quale ha poca fiducia).



Più che altro vorrei capire il vero valore di alcuni singoli in in contesto che funziona.. su tutti Suso, Kessie e Biglia..


----------



## Aron (29 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Comunque non voglio passare come quello che difende Gattuso ad ogni costo, piuttosto mi urta questo crocifiggere allenatori ogni sei mesi perché è una cosa ridicola usarli come capri espiatori di tutto.



Per quanto mi riguarda, Gattuso non è un inadeguato al Milan in quanto Gattuso.
È fuori posto principalmente perché si è bruciato, come si sono bruciati tutti gli ex milanisti che hanno deciso di tornare nel momento sbagliato.

Altrove potrebbe ripartire da zero e con meno pressioni (non mi sorprenderei minimamente nel vederlo ancora con Mirabelli in futuro).


----------



## Clarenzio (30 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Comunque non voglio passare come quello che difende Gattuso ad ogni costo, piuttosto mi urta questo crocifiggere allenatori ogni sei mesi perché è una cosa ridicola usarli come capri espiatori di tutto.



Si chiama "interizzazione" di morattiana memoria.


----------



## Jino (30 Agosto 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Gli ultimi sono
> 3 mister dalla primavera
> 1 giocatore
> 2 mister di provincia



Si, il Milan è diventato grandissimo con gente di provincia però. Con Capello, con Sacchi, con Ancelotti. Dov'è la differenza quindi? La rosa, quello che provo a spiegare. Tutti quegli allenatori hanno colpe relative, l'unico minimo comun denominatore è la rosa modesta.


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Agosto 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Gli ultimi sono
> 3 mister dalla primavera
> 1 giocatore
> 2 mister di provincia



Capello mister della primavera
Sacchi mister di provincia
Ancelotti maiale perdente

Abbiamo una lunga tradizione di allenatori scarsi


----------



## Rivera10 (30 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Capello mister della primavera
> Sacchi mister di provincia
> Ancelotti maiale perdente
> 
> Abbiamo una lunga tradizione di allenatori scarsi



Gente davvero scarsina,eh


----------



## fra29 (30 Agosto 2018)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Gente davvero scarsina,eh



E le rose erano identiche a quella di oggi...
Qua si critica Gattuso per questo Milan... ci sono molti altri mister che a mio avviso saprebbero tirare fuori il meglio da questa rosa, ovviamente per centrare il quarto posto, obiettivo massimo per questa squadra e questi giocatori.
Pet me con Rino ce la sogniamo..


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Agosto 2018)

Paragonare Sacchi,Capello e Ancelotti a Montella,Sinisa e compagnia è una bestemmia.


----------



## Rivera10 (31 Agosto 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> E le rose erano identiche a quella di oggi...
> Qua si critica Gattuso per questo Milan... ci sono molti altri mister che a mio avviso saprebbero tirare fuori il meglio da questa rosa, ovviamente per centrare il quarto posto, obiettivo massimo per questa squadra e questi giocatori.
> Pet me con Rino ce la sogniamo..



Ormai e' assodato che tu e altri utenti riteniate Rino alla stregua di un raccomandato, non e' una novita'. Secondo me Rino invece e' un buon tecnico che non lascia nulla al caso e che puo' far crescere questo gruppo. Ovviamente solo il campo dira' chi ha ragione.


----------



## Clarenzio (31 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Capello mister della primavera
> Sacchi mister di provincia
> Ancelotti maiale perdente
> 
> Abbiamo una lunga tradizione di allenatori scarsi



A parte Ancelotti che veniva da 2 secondi posti (ed uno scudetto rubacchiato dai piagnoni della Lazio), gli altri erano veramente scommesse. Sacchi in particolare aveva avuto metà stagione per far carburare quel Milan pieno di stelle. Questa cosa per fortuna Paolo se la ricorda a differenza di 2/3 del forum.


----------



## Rivera10 (31 Agosto 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> A parte Ancelotti che veniva da 2 secondi posti (ed uno scudetto rubacchiato dai piagnoni della Lazio), gli altri erano veramente scommesse. Sacchi in particolare aveva avuto metà stagione per far carburare quel Milan pieno di stelle. Questa cosa per fortuna Paolo se la ricorda a differenza di 2/3 del forum.



Se fosse esistito il forum, ai tempi del periodo settembre novembre della stagione 87/88, chissa' cosa avremmo letto su allenatore e squadra di allora.Sono proprio curioso


----------



## Lineker10 (31 Agosto 2018)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Se fosse esistito il forum, ai tempi del periodo settembre novembre della stagione 87/88, chissa' cosa avremmo letto su allenatore e squadra di allora.Sono proprio curioso



La sai che all'epoca era solo un bambino e spesso mio padre mi portava negli scantinati di amici e conoscenti dove guardavamo le partite di straforo sulle TV straniere intercettate... A parte il romanticismo della cosa, perché in ogni stanza c'era una partita diversa con relativi tifosi a fare casino... Mi ricordo di un tipo che criticava Van Basten perché a suo dire era moscio e senza mordente!


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2018)

*Basta restate on topic*


----------



## Rivera10 (31 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## 7vinte (31 Agosto 2018)

Grande partita! Bravo mister!!!


----------



## Miro (31 Agosto 2018)

Netto miglioramento nell'approccio alla gara, speriamo abbia anche capito che si può cambiare modulo in corsa.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Agosto 2018)

Squadra messa in campo benissimo, chiaramente sulle palle inattive ci sputavano in testa

I cambi però 10 minuti prima.... Con squadre lunghissime già dal 60° se metti Laxalt e Castagnello rischi di vincerla sul serio


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Agosto 2018)

Strameritata questa gioia per lui. 
Primo tempo perfetto. Da cui ho pensato che non volevo essere nei suoi panni al momento dei cambi perché quando la squadra gira bene non vorresti toccarla. Invece i cambi pur tardivi sono stati azzeccati. 

Speriamo di aver scacciato un po' di sfiga dai.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (31 Agosto 2018)

Inattaccabile oggi.

Abbiamo preso gol su botta di sfiga come al solito, ma non hanno mai tirato in porta e abbiamo dominato anche oggi 55' circa, gli atri 35' avevamo banalmente finito la benzina


----------



## 7vinte (31 Agosto 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Inattaccabile oggi.
> 
> Abbiamo preso gol su botta di sfiga come al solito, ma non hanno mai tirato in porta e abbiamo dominato anche oggi 55' circa, gli atri 35' avevamo banalmente finito la benzina



60' dominati
30' giocati bene. Ottima reazione al pari.

Napoli:

-50' giocati benino, nulla di che (2-0 però)
-40' giocati malissimo.

Netto miglioramento


----------



## koti (31 Agosto 2018)

Oggi bene.


----------



## Sotiris (31 Agosto 2018)

Giù dal carro di Gattuso, please.


----------



## mil77 (31 Agosto 2018)

Oggi solo complimenti al mister


----------



## malos (31 Agosto 2018)

Bravo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (31 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> 60' dominati
> 30' giocati bene. Ottima reazione al pari.
> 
> Napoli:
> ...



E' da tenere conto anche che lì eravamo in casa di una delle tre migliori squadre del campionato, oggi in casa nostra contro una Roma senza gambe e senza schema di gioco per 45'.
Questo non per sminuire la preparazione della partita, ma per dire che a Napoli si abbiamo buttato via punti, ma che è da contestualizzare


----------



## Mika (31 Agosto 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> E' da tenere conto anche che lì eravamo in casa di una delle tre migliori squadre del campionato, oggi in casa nostra contro una Roma senza gambe e senza schema di gioco per 45'.
> Questo non per sminuire la preparazione della partita, ma per dire che a Napoli si abbiamo buttato via punti, ma che è da contestualizzare



E' anche vero che noi puntiamo al quarto posto e abbiamo vinto uno scontro diretto contro una nostra diretta concorrente. Il Napoli gioca per il titolo, troppo forte per noi attualmente. Siamo andati in vantaggio per caso a Napoli. Oggi invece leggendo e vedendo hilights in giro abbiamo fatto la partita o sbaglio? Chiedo perché mi baso sui vostri commenti e sugli hilights.


----------



## Igniorante (31 Agosto 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Inattaccabile oggi.
> 
> Abbiamo preso gol su botta di sfiga come al solito, ma non hanno mai tirato in porta e abbiamo dominato anche oggi 55' circa, gli atri 35' avevamo banalmente finito la benzina



Giusto, diamo a Cesare quel che è di Cesare. 
Non ha sbagliato niente e perdere ancora una volta punti per strada per il solito rimpallo sarebbe stato ingeneroso per tutti, per lui in primis.


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Settembre 2018)

Oggi è stato impeccabile. Finalmente ha avuto anche coraggio, quando sull'1-1 poteva pure accontentarsi ed invece ha rischiato mettendo Laxalt,Castillejo e soprattutto Cutrone per Jack. Bravo!! E' questo lo spirito giusto.


----------



## Moffus98 (1 Settembre 2018)

Oggi l'ha vinta lui la partita, con i cambi che ha fatto. Se solo avesse avuto questo coraggio a Napoli e non avesse fatto quei cambi scellerati, oggi staremmo parlando di un Milan con 6 punti in classifica. Peccato. Ma oggi è stato bravo.


----------



## Gas (1 Settembre 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> Oggi invece leggendo e vedendo hilights in giro abbiamo fatto la partita o sbaglio? Chiedo perché mi baso sui vostri commenti e sugli hilights.



Si, abbiamo fatto noi la partita.


----------



## fra29 (1 Settembre 2018)

Partita coraggiosa e il fato ci ha premiato.
io lo critico tanto ma verso la fine quando ha preso al volo la palla dandola a quell'addormentato di Suso mi ha fatto eccitare come un mandrillo.
Sono troppo affezionato a Rino.. quanto vorrei sbagliarmi sul suo conto!
Oggi voto 10!


----------



## Schism75 (1 Settembre 2018)

Secondo me le critiche notevoli che gli sono piovute addosso gli hanno fatto bene. Oggi ha provato a vincerla nel finale e ci è riuscito. Lo scorso anno, così come a Napoli, avrebbe fatto un cambio difensivo,


----------



## Ruuddil23 (1 Settembre 2018)

Finalmente dei cambi per vincere la partita, abbiamo rischiato ma il coraggio è stato premiato. Queste però, come ho più volte sostenuto, sono le "sue" partite, adesso sotto con le piccole, si decide molto lì.


----------



## pazzomania (1 Settembre 2018)

Grande Ringhio, hai dimostrato che anche non avendo un minimo di gioco ed idee, contano piu' i giocatori! Grazie!!! Lo dicevo sempre....

Dovrebbe stare attento però a dare a Ricardo Rodriguez la licenza di attaccare.... sia mai che poi faccia bene..........


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Settembre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Grande Ringhio, hai dimostrato che anche non avendo un minimo di gioco ed idee, contano piu' i giocatori! Grazie!!! Lo dicevo sempre....
> 
> Dovrebbe stare attento però a dare a Ricardo Rodriguez la licenza di attaccare.... sia mai che poi faccia bene..........



Mi pare evidente che abbiamo più gioco e idee della celebrata Roma di Di Francesco, nonostante una rosa più debole


----------



## pazzomania (1 Settembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Mi pare evidente che abbiamo più gioco e idee della celebrata Roma di Di Francesco, nonostante una rosa più debole



La Roma......... l' ho scritto prima della partita, pronosticavo 3 a 0 per noi.

Noi 3 ne abbiamo fatti, e loro uno su rimpallo con Fabio Fazio.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (1 Settembre 2018)

La squadra è con lui, tutti lo seguono, è il faro di questo Milan ed è l'unica cosa che conta. Migliorerà e con lui i nostri giocatori.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Settembre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> La Roma......... l' ho scritto prima della partita, pronosticavo 3 a 0 per noi.
> 
> Noi 3 ne abbiamo fatti, e loro uno su rimpallo con Fabio Fazio.



Resto dell'idea che il nostro allenatore sia un valore aggiunto per noi, ma sono l'unico o quasi del forum per cui mi sbaglio io probabilmente.


----------



## pazzomania (1 Settembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Resto dell'idea che il nostro allenatore sia un valore aggiunto per noi, ma sono l'unico o quasi del forum per cui mi sbaglio io probabilmente.



Io non credo troppo negli allenatori, la storia del calcio lo dimostra, ma ci sarò sempre a difendere Gattuso con te


----------



## LadyRoss (1 Settembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Resto dell'idea che il nostro allenatore sia un valore aggiunto per noi, ma sono l'unico o quasi del forum per cui mi sbaglio io probabilmente.



Io credo che Gattuso sia il valore aggiunto per questa squadra...questi giocatori hanno bisogno di qualcuno che oltre ad allenare pensi a fare da mamma chioccia e da scudo umano....Rino in questo è perfetto...e cosa non da poco, ieri si è visto ancora una volta...sono tutti con lui.. il rapporto che lui ha con i giocatori l’ho visto raramente in altri allenatori...
Si costruiranno un po’ alla volta....l’importAnte è prendere la strada giusta ....


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (1 Settembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Resto dell'idea che il nostro allenatore sia un valore aggiunto per noi, *ma sono l'unico o quasi del forum per cui mi sbaglio io probabilmente.*


Vero siamo in pochi....ma non per questo siamo in torto a prescindere...
Basta rammentare le vicende sociatarie....eravamo ''quattro amici al bar'' ad avere dubbi sul nuovo corso Cinese....poi sappiamo come è andata a finire...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (1 Settembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Resto dell'idea che il nostro allenatore sia un valore aggiunto per noi, ma sono l'unico o quasi del forum per cui mi sbaglio io probabilmente.



Il nostro allenatore è sottovalutatissimo, specialmente dai suoi stessi tifosi. Purtroppo non ha la classe di Guardiola, o la parlantina di altri allenatori, che in conferenza ne restano tutti affascinati e per questo si pensa sia un allenatore che di calcio non ne capisce nulla. 

Gattuso giocava in un ruolo in cui dovevi essere un mostro di tattica, per poter permettere a Seedorf e Pirlo prima, e Seedorf, Pirlo e Kakà poi, con gli esterni di difesa che erano praticamente delle ali, di fare il cavolo che volevano. 

Gattuso durante la sua carriera, che se ne dica, manteneva il centrocampo del Milan da solo. Un giocatore che sa fare questo, non avendo mezzi tecnici eccellenti, deve essere per forza una persona che di calcio ne capisce e pure tanto. 

Poi alla fine in campo vanno i giocatori, e quando non hai interpreti giusti alcune partite è difficile vincerle. Ieri Calhanoglu con la palla che ripartiva dal basso, si abbassava di fianco Biglia (e lo avevo previsto nei giorni precedenti), per dare una alternativa per la palla in uscita. A Napoli questa cosa non c'era, e o si passava per Biglia, o nulla. Ieri il Milan è uscito con la palla al piede magistralmente. 

Le transizioni difensive sono state perfette, e abbiamo preso goal su una palla casuale e un liscio clamoroso di Calabria che ancora una volta ha rischiato di farci perdere punti in più di una occasione (per me è stato il peggiore). 

In attacco le trame sono quelle che sono, ma perchè? Perchè abbiamo due esterni che sono atipici. Nessuno dei due riesce a buttarsi dentro, mai, e se non lo fanno le mezzeali praticamente copriamo male gli spazi offensivi. Li è una questione di interpreti, e sfido chiunque a giocare diversamente la palla quando Suso non si muove dalla linea esterna, e Calhanoglu staziona sulla trequarti senza mai entrare in area.


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2018)

C'è da dire che Rino tutto fradicio sotto la pioggia gasa parecchio. Io mi auguro che sia il nostro top in panchina, sarebbe fantastico. Ma ho ancora dei dubbi a riguardo. Speriamo bene.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Settembre 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> Io credo che Gattuso sia il valore aggiunto per questa squadra...questi giocatori hanno bisogno di qualcuno che oltre ad allenare pensi a fare da mamma chioccia e da scudo umano....Rino in questo è perfetto...e cosa non da poco, ieri si è visto ancora una volta...sono tutti con lui.. il rapporto che lui ha con i giocatori l’ho visto raramente in altri allenatori...
> Si costruiranno un po’ alla volta....l’importAnte è prendere la strada giusta ....



Vero, sul lato umano da parecchi giri a tanti grandi allenatori... Questo i giocatori lo sentono e è importante per una rosa giovane come la nostra.

Bisogna sperare che la squadra cresca con calma e nel modo giusto. Per me Gattuso va bene per questo.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Settembre 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Il nostro allenatore è sottovalutatissimo, specialmente dai suoi stessi tifosi. Purtroppo non ha la classe di Guardiola, o la parlantina di altri allenatori, che in conferenza ne restano tutti affascinati e per questo si pensa sia un allenatore che di calcio non ne capisce nulla.
> 
> Gattuso giocava in un ruolo in cui dovevi essere un mostro di tattica, per poter permettere a Seedorf e Pirlo prima, e Seedorf, Pirlo e Kakà poi, con gli esterni di difesa che erano praticamente delle ali, di fare il cavolo che volevano.
> 
> ...



Gattuso è sottovalutato da quando era nella culla. E ha vinto tutto. Penso per lui non sia una grande novità essere sottovalutato anche come allenatore.


----------



## malos (1 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *C'è da dire che Rino tutto fradicio sotto la pioggia gasa parecchio. *Io mi auguro che sia il nostro top in panchina, sarebbe fantastico. Ma ho ancora dei dubbi a riguardo. Speriamo bene.



Quando l'ho visto ho pensato subito al ct inglese Steve Mc Laren da quel momento meglio conosciuto come "lo scemo con l'ombrello".


----------



## Salina (1 Settembre 2018)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Vero siamo in pochi....ma non per questo siamo in torto a prescindere...
> Basta rammentare le vicende sociatarie....eravamo ''quattro amici al bar'' ad avere dubbi sul nuovo corso Cinese....poi sappiamo come è andata a finire...



Non siamo pochi, siamo in minoranza ma non pochi, e auelli che lo apprezzano sono tifosi a cui non piace il calcio moderno che brucia tutto e subito.


----------



## Salina (1 Settembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Gattuso è sottovalutato da quando era nella culla. E ha vinto tutto. Penso per lui non sia una grande novità essere sottovalutato anche come allenatore.



Lo ha dichiarato anche ieri nel post partita, mi dicevano che ero una pippa come calciatore ma alla fine ho fatto 700 partite.


----------



## koti (1 Settembre 2018)

Nei big match aveva fatto abbastanza bene anche l'anno scorso, vedremo con le piccole: robe come Benevento ed Hellas Verona non le tollero.


----------



## Rivera10 (1 Settembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Resto dell'idea che il nostro allenatore sia un valore aggiunto per noi, ma sono l'unico o quasi del forum per cui mi sbaglio io probabilmente.



Orgoglioso di far parte dei sostenitori di Gattuso. Purtroppo c'e' sempre il luogo comune che Gattuso non capisca una mazza di tattica e non abbia idee. Speriamo che riesca con i risultati e un gioco apprezzabile a smentire quanti vogliono fargli il funerale. E sono tanti qui dentro come fuori.


----------



## Nils (1 Settembre 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Il nostro allenatore è sottovalutatissimo, specialmente dai suoi stessi tifosi. Purtroppo non ha la classe di Guardiola, o la parlantina di altri allenatori, che in conferenza ne restano tutti affascinati e per questo si pensa sia un allenatore che di calcio non ne capisce nulla.
> 
> Gattuso giocava in un ruolo in cui dovevi essere un mostro di tattica, per poter permettere a Seedorf e Pirlo prima, e Seedorf, Pirlo e Kakà poi, con gli esterni di difesa che erano praticamente delle ali, di fare il cavolo che volevano.
> 
> ...



Premetto che non ho potuto vedere la partita (ero in campo per il debutto stagionale della mia squadra  ) ho visto solo gli Highlights,
ma sul gol Calabria d'istinto ha respinto d'esterno un pallone da un rimpallo, è stato più sfortunato che colpevole, ha dato il là al gol di Cutrone con un ottimo recupero e un lucido appoggio a Higuain e ho visto altri ottimi appoggi offensivi da parte sua, sicuro che abbia fatto così male?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (1 Settembre 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Premetto che non ho potuto vedere la partita (ero in campo per il debutto stagionale della mia squadra  ) ho visto solo gli Highlights,
> ma sul gol Calabria d'istinto ha respinto d'esterno un pallone da un rimpallo, è stato più sfortunato che colpevole, ha dato il là al gol di Cutrone con un ottimo recupero e un lucido appoggio a Higuain e ho visto altri ottimi appoggi offensivi da parte sua, sicuro che abbia fatto così male?



A mio avviso è stato il peggiore. In quella respinta la devi lanciare al terzo anello, quella buccia ci espone al tiro pulito. Per assurdo è meglio che la tieni li, l'arbitro ti chiama il fallo non appena ti toccano. Tralasciando questo errore, che comunque ci stava per costare 2 punti, verso fine partita ha bucciato anche su un passaggio di Cristante verso Dzeko clamorosamente, che ha la possibilità di caricare e tirare visto il suo errore. Per fortuna il bosniaco butta fuori. Ieri la Roma in fase offensiva è stata nulla, ma lui da sempre la sensazione di essere inadeguato in marcatura. Fisicamente ha grossi limiti. Mi sembra bravo invece nell'uno contro uno palla a terra.


----------



## Nils (1 Settembre 2018)

Salina ha scritto:


> Lo ha dichiarato anche ieri nel post partita, mi dicevano che ero una pippa come calciatore ma alla fine ho fatto 700 partite.



è stato un fuoriclasse assoluto nel suo ruolo, forse il migliore nella storia, Champion e mondiali vinti da protagonista lo testimoniano, andate a rivdervi la finale champion contro la Juve, semplicemente mostruoso,
e non era poi così scarso tecnicamente come viene dipinto, come tutti i giocatori che giocano a velocità supersonica a volte correva più della palla ed era molto scarso nel tiro, ma la palla non glie la portavi via mai.


----------



## gabri65 (1 Settembre 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Premetto che non ho potuto vedere la partita (ero in campo per il debutto stagionale della mia squadra  ) ho visto solo gli Highlights,
> ma sul gol Calabria d'istinto ha respinto d'esterno un pallone da un rimpallo, è stato più sfortunato che colpevole, ha dato il là al gol di Cutrone con un ottimo recupero e un lucido appoggio a Higuain e ho visto altri ottimi appoggi offensivi da parte sua, sicuro che abbia fatto così male?



Confermo. Era sbilanciato e non poteva fare di più, ha istintivamente allontanato il pallone, che altro poteva fare? Zero colpe. Magari non ha coperto molto bene in altre occasioni. Io spero sia ancora in fase di crescita. Se regge anche fisicamente, siamo a posto come terzino destro.


----------



## Rivera10 (1 Settembre 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> A mio avviso è stato il peggiore. In quella respinta la devi lanciare al terzo anello, quella buccia ci espone al tiro pulito. Per assurdo è meglio che la tieni li, l'arbitro ti chiama il fallo non appena ti toccano. Tralasciando questo errore, che comunque ci stava per costare 2 punti, verso fine partita ha bucciato anche su un passaggio di Cristante verso Dzeko clamorosamente, che ha la possibilità di caricare e tirare visto il suo errore. Per fortuna il bosniaco butta fuori. Ieri la Roma in fase offensiva è stata nulla, ma lui da sempre la sensazione di essere inadeguato in marcatura. Fisicamente ha grossi limiti. Mi sembra bravo invece nell'uno contro uno palla a terra.



Le cose che dici sono vere,ma non mi pare il caso di essere così drastici. Calabria in marcatura ha fatto vedere gia' l'anno scorso di essere forte. Ricordo la partita con la Lazio ad esempio dove fu monumentale sia a destra che a sinistra.
Calabria ma anche Cutrone, sono dei ragazzini e hanno il diritto di sbagliare. Capisco che quegli errori facciano infuriare noi tifosi ma fanno parte del loro processo di maturazione. Per me ieri il peggiore(non da 5 capiamoci) e' stato Suso. Avrebbe potuto fare di piu'.


----------



## Mika (1 Settembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Resto dell'idea che il nostro allenatore sia un valore aggiunto per noi, ma sono l'unico o quasi del forum per cui mi sbaglio io probabilmente.



Anche io sono della tua idea, lo difendo a spada tratta. Commette anche lui errori come tutti gli allenatori e in campo ci vanno i giocatori, io un impronta di gioco la vedo, non siamo senza idee. Probabilmente siamo solo senza tutti gli interpreti per giocare come vuole Gattuso ma per quello ci vuole tempo e altre sessioni di mercato. Purtroppo siamo partiti dal nulla assoluto e Mirabelli ha fatto un mercato incompleto la scorsa stagione ma non è tutto da buttare quello che ha fatto Mirabelli. Molti sono giovani, l'età media della rosa è davvero bassa e per un giocatore emergente sapere che l'allenatore si butta nel fuoco per te è tanta cosa. Sprona a dare il 110%. Ci sono limiti tecnici nella rosa attuale. Ma veniamo da 8 anni di nulla davvero. Macerie su macerie. Leonardo e Maldini avranno da lavorare ma la base che ha lasciato anche Mirabelli è buona. Gattuso sul lato umano poi è inattaccabile, milanista passionale e scudo per la squadra.


----------



## __king george__ (12 Settembre 2018)

.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Settembre 2018)

Spero che a modo suo, con il suo modo di fare e la sua semplicità possa diventare un grande allenatore. Tuttavia ha molto da dimostrare, non basta una vittoria contro la Roma a farmi cambiare idea.


----------



## egidiopersempre (14 Settembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Resto dell'idea che il nostro allenatore sia un valore aggiunto per noi, ma sono l'unico o quasi del forum per cui mi sbaglio io probabilmente.



sono con te. Hic et nunc, qui e ora, è il miglior allenatore possibile. In un altro milan forse ce ne sarebbero di meglio.


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Settembre 2018)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> sono con te. Hic et nunc, qui e ora, è il miglior allenatore possibile. In un altro milan forse ce ne sarebbero di meglio.



Ti dirò, se crescerà il Milan dei Caldara Romagnoli Donnarumma... se crescerà Maldini come dirigente... crescerà anche Gattuso. Quando e se torneremo ad essere un Milan da Champions con Gattuso, anche Gattuso diventerà di pari passo un allenatore da Champions 

In fin dei conti parliamo di un 40enne...

Io sogno una lunga epoca in stile Simeone-Atletico, facendo un paragone con il presente. Speriamo.


----------



## egidiopersempre (14 Settembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ti dirò, se crescerà il Milan dei Caldara Romagnoli Donnarumma... se crescerà Maldini come dirigente... crescerà anche Gattuso. Quando e se torneremo ad essere un Milan da Champions con Gattuso, anche Gattuso diventerà di pari passo un allenatore da Champions
> 
> In fin dei conti parliamo di un 40enne...
> 
> Io sogno una lunga epoca in stile Simeone-Atletico, facendo un paragone con il presente. Speriamo.



Mi piacerebbe. La sua storia è la favola dell'uomo che con pochi mezzi ma grande umiltà e caparbietà arriva dove vuole. 
Ai tempi del Perugia prendeva solo il rimborso spese, perchè Gaucci lo voleva rispedire a casa ma lui ha chiesto di restare anche senza stipendio. Raccontava in una intervista che non poteva che essere riconoscente a Materazzi perchè allora , giocatore affermato, ogni tanto gli allungava 100.000 lire e gli prestava la macchina per tornare in Calabria.


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (14 Settembre 2018)

Mi sta piacendo.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (14 Settembre 2018)

Mi fanno ridere quei tifosi pronti a salire sul carro dei vincitori dopo aver fatto la parte dei detrattori per tutta l'estate. Siate almeno coerenti, state buoni, visto che al primo passo falso ricomincerete ad invocare il gobbo.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Settembre 2018)

Sinceramente ero tra gli scettici e certo è troppo presto per trarre conclusioni, ma dal punto di vista tattico questo Milan distruggerebbe quello di appena un anno fa almeno 2-0

Biglia, Calhanoglu e Bonaventura sono fondamentali per Gattuso, se uno di loro gioca sottotono, cala tutta la squadra, lo si è visto anche a Napoli.. Biglia per niente bene, ma nel momento in cui è uscito si sono persi tutti gli schemi

Suso con Montella era l'unica ancora di salvezza, ora è sostituibilissimo e, anzi, penso che con un altro tipo di giocatore (più propenso a tagliare l'area), potremmo sfruttare molto meglio le verticalizzazioni di Calhanoglu, Higuain e Bonaventura

Lo switch tra pressing alto e basso è ai livelli della Juventus, 0 spazio a centrocampo. Bello che finalmente quando si sta pareggiando (o peggio) si metta la seconda punta senza problemi, tentando un 4-2-4, mentre prima i cambi Kalinic-Cutrone erano da mani in faccia e bastone in cu

Da migliorare le tempistiche dei cambi, dare maggiore libertà nello spazzare l'area e sfruttare meglio i terzini (spero si continui con quanto visto contro la Roma, con entrambi i terzini pronti a spingere e non averne sempre uno bloccato)

Il resto dei problemi deriva dall'inadeguatezza di alcuni interpreti, dalla mancanza di cambi di livello, dalla debolezza mentale

Non è un allenatore perfetto, ma sta dando un'identità a questa squadra, prima non era neanche una squadra di calcio, merita di avere la stagione 2018/19 a disposizione


----------



## Nils (15 Settembre 2018)

Occorre tempo per valutare correttamente Gattuso,

trovavo ridicolo chi voleva sostituirlo senza motivazioni ancor prima dell'inizio del campionato, se poi penso che veniva indicato il nome di Conte.... da mani nei capelli, fallimento annunciato, magari non tecnico, ma sicuramente ambientale.

Però a oggi Rino fondamentalmente non ha dimostrato ancora nulla, siamo solo alla seconda giornata, evitiamo di giudicarlo per simpatia/antipatia e diamogli il giusto tempo, un allenatore và giudicato sotto molteplici aspetti, che sia in grado di schierare tatticamente in campo una squadra è il minimo che mi aspetto, questo lo farebbe tranquillamente qualsiasi allenatore di serie A.


----------



## de sica (15 Settembre 2018)

Le partite che mi faranno cambiare idea su di lui sono quelle contro le squadrette, tipo domani a Cagliari. Sono quelle che Conte non sbaglia, per dire. A preparare un big match non ci vuole poi tanto, dal punto di vista delle motivazioni.


----------



## sette (16 Settembre 2018)

mediocrità assoluta e ribadita


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (16 Settembre 2018)

e Conte è ancora libero...l'occasione della vita e noi andiamo avanti con questo....masochismo totale


----------



## Hellscream (16 Settembre 2018)

Ma le palle di sbattere fuori quei morti di sonno che camminano in campo ce le ha o no??


----------



## Corpsegrinder (16 Settembre 2018)

Per carità, contro le big quando bisogna semplicemente fare catenaccio e contropiede va anche bene.

Ma contro le medio-piccole è imbarazzante. I giocatori non sanno proprio che cosa fare col pallone.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Settembre 2018)

Quest'anno mi aspetto il remake delle partite col benevento contro il frosinone...

Il Frosinone che espugna san siro, ve lo immaginate?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Settembre 2018)

Giusto confermare l'11, ma gesòò vuoi fare sti cambi? 

Me lo vedo Laxalt col prurito ovunque che non capisce perché Rodriguez è ancora in campo

Suso tutti i 90 minuti e ha tolto ogni spiraglio di triangolazione con l'ingresso di Bakayoko


----------



## Rossonero per sempre (16 Settembre 2018)

Vi eravate illusi contro la Roma (vinta a culo).


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Settembre 2018)

ehhe ora potrà fare le preparazione estiva vedrete quanto Gattuso ci stupirà cit


----------



## alcyppa (16 Settembre 2018)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Per carità, contro le big quando bisogna semplicemente fare catenaccio e contropiede va anche bene.
> 
> Ma contro le medio-piccole è imbarazzante. *I giocatori non sanno proprio che cosa fare col pallone.*



Appunto.

Basta con questo strazio dai.
Rino la sua funzione da traghettatore l'aveva fatta maledizione. Doveva finire la.



Tifo'o ha scritto:


> ehhe ora potrà fare le preparazione estiva vedrete quanto Gattuso ci stupirà cit



Lol

Io sono anni, ANNI che vorrei vedere un Milan con gamba dal gioco veloce e verticale.
L'esatto opposto di questa monnezza.

Se possibile siamo ancora più spompati dello scorso anno.


----------



## __king george__ (16 Settembre 2018)

prime 3 partite:

Montella:2 vittorie 1 sconfitta tutti a chiedere l'esonero

Gattuso:1 vittoria 1 pareggio 1 sconfitta…

coerenza vorrebbe la stessa cosa...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Settembre 2018)

Rossonero per sempre ha scritto:


> Vi eravate illusi contro la Roma (vinta a culo).



Tanto basterà qualche altra vittoria a sculo per leggere i soliti commenti


----------



## alcyppa (16 Settembre 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> e Conte è ancora libero...l'occasione della vita e noi andiamo avanti con questo....masochismo totale



Ce ne pentiremo amaramente per anni.

Come con Ibra nel 2006.

Come con Tevez nel 2011.


Dobbiamo smetterla di perdere questi treni.


----------



## __king george__ (16 Settembre 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Tanto basterà qualche altra vittoria a sculo per leggere i soliti commenti



hai voglia….bastava che all'ultimo secondo facessimo il 2-1 e già ci sarebbe stata una certa esaltazione...totalmente immotivata….

(nulla toglie che con la Roma meritavamo la vittoria sia chiaro)


----------



## Igniorante (16 Settembre 2018)

Male male.
Palloni buttati a caso, mancanza totale di idee, gambe molli ecc... 
Da vomitare.


----------



## BossKilla7 (16 Settembre 2018)

Questo è il figlioccio di Allegri. Una squadra che quando ha il pallone tra i piedi da sempre l'impressione di essere timorosa e di non sapere cosa fare, con nessuno che tenta mai una giocata, un dribbling, uno scatto, nulla. Per forza, con uno che dalla panchina ti urla "semplice, semplice" cosa vuoi provare


----------



## alcyppa (16 Settembre 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Tanto basterà qualche altra vittoria a sculo per leggere i soliti commenti



Ma tanto qualcuno dirà comunque che abbiamo giocato bene, che siamo solo stati sfortunati, che è colpa dei singoli e via così.


----------



## Rossonero per sempre (16 Settembre 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Tanto basterà qualche altra vittoria a sculo per leggere i soliti commenti



A me starebbe bene qualsiasi risultato se vedessi un minimo di gioco e di spunto per vedere un futuro più roseo...invece nulla...squadra molle e senza carattere. Evidente la mancanza di esperienza dell’allenatore.


----------



## Naruto98 (16 Settembre 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> prime 3 partite:
> 
> Montella:2 vittorie 1 sconfitta tutti a chiedere l'esonero
> 
> ...



Allenatore NON da Milan, è questo che molti non capiscono. NON si discute che non sia un non allenatore come Pippo Inzaghi, ma Gattuso non è un allenatore da squadra TOP. Chi dice il contrario ragiona col cuore e non con la testa, almeno questo è il mio pensiero.


----------



## Rossonero per sempre (16 Settembre 2018)

Sarei curioso di sapere quanta pazienza ha ancora Elliot...


----------



## JohnDoe (16 Settembre 2018)

dopo la partita vinta per caso con la Roma tutti ha dire che Gattusso e il nuovo Conte...io sono stato zitto pero non ne poso piu !! un ricomandatto , ecco cosa e Gattusso uno che ocupa la panchina del Milan perche e stato un grande giocatore , come allenatore e zero ! zero ! zero ! zero !


----------



## JohnDoe (16 Settembre 2018)

dai aspettiamo che l`Inter prenda Mourinho o Conte !! noi ci teniamo Gattusso perche e milanistahhh !!!


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (16 Settembre 2018)

Raccomandato di melma te ne vai fuori dalle balle??


----------



## EmmePi (16 Settembre 2018)

Higuain dovrebbe ricevere perlomeno il 50% dei palloni in prossimità d'area invece nel primo tempo ha toccato si e no 2 palloni... E se questo un allenatore non lo fa fare con gli schemi, e non a parole come Rino, allora c'è qualcosa di estrememente sbagliato!

Intanto Conte andrà all'Inter, vedrete e tutti poi a lamentarsi di non averlo preso quand'era libero...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Settembre 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Higuain dovrebbe ricevere perlomeno il 50% dei palloni in prossimità d'area invece nel primo tempo ha toccato si e no 2 palloni... E se questo un allenatore non lo fa fare con gli schemi, e non a parole come Rino, allora c'è qualcosa di estrememente sbagliato!
> 
> Intanto Conte andrà all'Inter, vedrete e tutti poi a lamentarsi di non averlo preso quand'era libero...




La rinascita vera di una delle milanese passa solo e soltanto per l'ingaggio di Antonio Conte. Chi ce la fa sbanca e avvierà un circolo virtuoso.


----------



## alcyppa (16 Settembre 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La rinascita vera di una delle milanese passa solo e soltanto per l'ingaggio di Antonio Conte. Chi ce la fa sbanca e avvierà un circolo virtuoso.



.


----------



## de sica (16 Settembre 2018)

de sica ha scritto:


> Le partite che mi faranno cambiare idea su di lui sono quelle contro le squadrette, tipo domani a Cagliari. Sono quelle che Conte non sbaglia, per dire. A preparare un big match non ci vuole poi tanto, dal punto di vista delle motivazioni.



Ovviamente è andata come mi aspettavo. Che ve lo dico a fa.. tanto meglio avere gattuso che "parrucchinoh". Poi pero bestemmiamo ogni domenica per la monnezza che ci propina con il suo NON gioco


----------



## EmmePi (16 Settembre 2018)

Forse Conte poi non è l'allenatore che ti fa vincere la Champions, ma intanto ti ci porta stabilmente, ti fa crescere di mentalità vincente e valorizza calciatori, tutto quello che servirebbe ORA al Milan.
Poi fra 2/3 anni si cerca Ancelotti...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Settembre 2018)

FInchè ci presentiamo in panchina con dei principianti la situazione non migliorerà mai.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Settembre 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Forse Conte poi non è l'allenatore che ti fa vincere la Champions, ma intanto ti ci porta stabilmente, ti fa crescere di mentalità vincente e valorizza calciatori, tutto quello che servirebbe ORA al Milan.
> Poi fra 2/3 anni si cerca Ancelotti...



Esatto, serve per far partire tutto. Senza di lui non parte niente. Rimango basito ogni volto che leggo di gente che non lo vuole e preferisce il Gattuso di turno. 

Conte è INDISPENSABILE a questo Milan soprattutto per ricreare un ambiente fertile per la vittoria, sicurezza nei propri mezzi ecc... Gattuso è l'esatto opposto di quel che serve al Milan ora, ci sega più le gambe e la crescita del dovuto, è proprio controproducente.


----------



## Salina (16 Settembre 2018)

.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (17 Settembre 2018)

Già scritto più volte..."guardate che Gattuso con Napoli e Roma farà nel complesso la sua porca figura perché queste sono le sue partite, è contro le piccole che ha sempre manifestato lacune ed è lì che deve dimostrare di essere cresciuto". E infatti per ora la situazione rimane quella, anche se oggi in qualche modo si poteva pure sfangarla (ma non puoi pensare di vincere sempre al 94') bisogna dire che il Cagliari tatticamente ha dominato nel primo tempo e poteva anche raddoppiare. 

Ho letto tante di quelle sentenze su Gattuso in queste due settimane di pausa che non credevo ai miei occhi, specie su quelle ultra positive ma anche quelle ultra critiche sono un po' frettolose. Quando bastava ricordare ciò che abbiamo visto l'anno scorso e aspettare qualche giorno per capire la situazione attuale di Gattuso: è ancora in apprendistato. Adesso sotto con le altre "abbordabili" e speriamo che capisca che non possiamo permetterci ogni volta di partire con un uomo in meno a sinistra che non spinge e che Laxalt deve giocare dall'inizio.


----------



## Zenos (17 Settembre 2018)

Mette le mani avanti,gli viene da ridere a sentir parlare di 2-3 posto,magari vuol sentirsi dire che lottiamo per il decimo cosi se arriva 6 avrà fatto un gran campionato.chiamalo fesso.


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Settembre 2018)

a me preoccupa quello che dice. In conferenza ha detto che non gli interessa che gli altri si divertono guardandoci, dato che giochiamo bene (ma dove? quando? chi è chi si diverte?) ma preferisce giocare male e vincere. Allegri 2.0


----------



## __king george__ (17 Settembre 2018)

adesso su Facebook è tutto un "gattuso incapace" "esoneratelo subito" ecc....a me queste cose fanno incaz perché dopo la roma sembrava essere tornato un fenomeno...non si può essere cosi squilibrati….cambiare idea ok ma non ogni partita…

adesso vinceremo contro il solange o come si chiama e via con nuove esaltazioni….(che vinciamo lo do per scontato poi non si sa mai sia chiaro)


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Settembre 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> adesso su Facebook è tutto un "gattuso incapace" "esoneratelo subito" ecc....a me queste cose fanno incaz perché dopo la roma sembrava essere tornato un fenomeno...non si può essere cosi squilibrati….cambiare idea ok ma non ogni partita…
> 
> adesso vinceremo contro il solange o come si chiama e via con nuove esaltazioni….(che vinciamo lo do per scontato poi non si sa mai sia chiaro)



ma sinceramente chissenefrega dei tifosi, è importante che in società capiscono se è un problema o no. Se ritengono che gattuso stia facendo bene e non è colpa sua, allora devono continuare con lui. Io comunque a prescindere da tutto, avrei preso uno esperto come Conte o soprattutto Sarri. Vedremo.


----------



## rot-schwarz (17 Settembre 2018)

ma dare solo colpa a gattuso e' troppo facile, la difesa e' imbarazzante, e se voi ancora parlate di romagnoli come il futuro della difesa del milan e della nazionale buona notte, a me non da per niente sicurezza, donnarumma il tiro era parabile, forse a gennaio e' meglio se cerchiamo un'altro portiere. abbiamo preso huiguain abbiamo risolto l'attacco ma abbiamo dei problemi in difesa e non di poco.


----------



## Albijol (17 Settembre 2018)

partita persa da lui, solito 4-5-1 mascherato da 4-3-3 con gli esterni che non possono fare gli esterni. Poi cambi folli e frutto della propensione al catenaccio in qualsiasi situazione (babayoko è entrato per difendere il pareggio?). Infine come sempre Laxalt e Samu che entrano troppo tardi


----------



## LadyRoss (17 Settembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> a me preoccupa quello che dice. In conferenza ha detto che non gli interessa che gli altri si divertono guardandoci, dato che giochiamo bene (ma dove? quando? chi è chi si diverte?) ma preferisce giocare male e vincere. Allegri 2.0



giusto o sbagliato che sia.... condivisibile o meno...non ho ancora sentito un giornalista dire che non abbiamo gioco, che non abbiamo trame ecc.... questi commenti sono frutto del pensiero dei tifosi....finora ho sentito solo giornalisti parlare bene del Milan come gioco ma non come personalità... probabilmente sono finita sui canali sbagliati.......

(bene inteso che non siamo soddisfacenti lo stesso....per me la cosa è pure peggiore...il gioco e le trame le puoi insegnare ma se questi sono molli non è che puoi fare molto....)


----------



## jacky (17 Settembre 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> giusto o sbagliato che sia.... condivisibile o meno...non ho ancora sentito un giornalista dire che non abbiamo gioco, che non abbiamo trame ecc.... questi commenti sono frutto del pensiero dei tifosi....finora ho sentito solo giornalisti parlare bene del Milan come gioco ma non come personalità... probabilmente sono finita sui canali sbagliati.......
> 
> (bene inteso che non siamo soddisfacenti lo stesso....per me la cosa è pure peggiore...il gioco e le trame le puoi insegnare ma se questi sono molli non è che puoi fare molto....)



Su 3 gare ne abbiamo vinta una al 96'.
L'unica cosa che ho sentito dire e su cui sono d'accordo è che la squadra è forte, ma manca tranquillità... 
Il Milan ha molta tecnica, quindi quando comanda la partita fa benino, ma questo non significa avere gioco. 
Il gioco offensivo del Milan è imbarazzante. Ieri Cragno ha toccato il primo pallone serio in porta nel recupero.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Settembre 2018)

con buona pace di tutti Gattuso non è in discussione e in campo ci vanno sempre i giocatori, io comunque i passi avanti della squadra li sto vedendo, l'anno scorso abbiamo vinto a Cagliari, vero, ma facendo tutto il secondo tempo nella nostra metà campo con loro che hanno sbagliato non so quante occasioni tra cui una all'ultimo secondo

non so se i progressi basteranno per andare in champions, ma so che bisogna lavorare in questa direzione senza ri-azzerare tutto l'ennesima volta

adesso arriva l'Atalanta che gioca molto bene e ho perso la memoria dell'ultima volta che li abbiamo battuti, sarà un altro banco di prova per la crescita della squadra


----------



## jacky (17 Settembre 2018)

È chiaro che non è in discussione.
Vorrei però capire perché siamo il SECONDO monte ingaggi d'Italia e dirigenza e allenatore vanno in giro a dire che il terzo posto è utopia.
Spiegatemi dove sarebbe il successo a entrare in Champions.

Il successo è della Roma che ogni anno vende 3 pedine a peso d'oro, non nostro che negli ultimi tre mercati abbiamo speso quasi 350 milioni e venduto nessuno.


----------



## Aron (17 Settembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> a me preoccupa quello che dice. In conferenza ha detto che non gli interessa che gli altri si divertono guardandoci, dato che giochiamo bene (ma dove? quando? chi è chi si diverte?) ma preferisce giocare male e vincere. Allegri 2.0



Ci metterei la firma per giocare male e vincere


----------



## koti (17 Settembre 2018)

L'allenatore è quello che è ma per quanto riguarda ieri incolperei più le prestazioni individuali dei giocatori, assolutamente vergognose.


----------



## varvez (17 Settembre 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> adesso su Facebook è tutto un "gattuso incapace" "esoneratelo subito" ecc....a me queste cose fanno incaz perché dopo la roma sembrava essere tornato un fenomeno...non si può essere cosi squilibrati….cambiare idea ok ma non ogni partita…
> 
> adesso vinceremo contro il solange o come si chiama e via con nuove esaltazioni….(che vinciamo lo do per scontato poi non si sa mai sia chiaro)



Aprile e maggio. In quelle date, modestamente (lo nacqui), contestavo la scelta della dirigenza di confermare Gattuso, rimarcando il fatto che chi ha un minimo di passione per questo sport e lo segue approfondendo determinate questioni sapeva già mesi fa come sarebbe andata a finire. Il solo problema sarà quando, perchè ho l'impressione che al momento quello che Gattuso offre sia sufficiente anche a questa proprietà.


----------



## varvez (17 Settembre 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> giusto o sbagliato che sia.... condivisibile o meno...non ho ancora sentito un giornalista dire che non abbiamo gioco, che non abbiamo trame ecc.... questi commenti sono frutto del pensiero dei tifosi....finora ho sentito solo giornalisti parlare bene del Milan come gioco ma non come personalità... probabilmente sono finita sui canali sbagliati.......
> 
> (bene inteso che non siamo soddisfacenti lo stesso....per me la cosa è pure peggiore...il gioco e le trame le puoi insegnare ma se questi sono molli non è che puoi fare molto....)



sappiamo bene perchè incensano Gattuso, dai


----------



## Davidoff (17 Settembre 2018)

Per andare in Champions con Gattuso dovremmo avere la rosa della Juventus, con quelli che abbiamo ora era assolutamente necessario un allenatore che li facesse rendere al 120% delle loro possibilità, un Sarri o un Conte. Spero che Leonardo ci abbia almeno provato, ricevendo porte in faccia, perché se lui e Maldini credono veramente di andare lontano con Ringhio c'è da preoccuparsi.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Settembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> a me preoccupa quello che dice. In conferenza ha detto che non gli interessa che gli altri si divertono guardandoci, dato che giochiamo bene (ma dove? quando? chi è chi si diverte?) ma preferisce giocare male e vincere. Allegri 2.0



Peccato che noi giochiamo male e non vinciamo altro che Allegri 2.0


----------



## Garrincha (17 Settembre 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> adesso su Facebook è tutto un "gattuso incapace" "esoneratelo subito" ecc....a me queste cose fanno incaz perché dopo la roma sembrava essere tornato un fenomeno...non si può essere cosi squilibrati….cambiare idea ok ma non ogni partita…
> 
> adesso vinceremo contro il solange o come si chiama e via con nuove esaltazioni….(che vinciamo lo do per scontato poi non si sa mai sia chiaro)


Sono banderuole che si orientano a seconda di dove spira il vento, guardano solo al risultato e non al come è maturato, si è battuto la Roma quindi grande festa, peccato che la Roma stia a pezzi fisicamente e mentalmente e nonostante questo se Di Francesco non avesse fatto scelte scellerate sia per l'undici iniziale che per i cambi potevano benissimo vincere senza rubare nulla, i problemi del Milan sono gli stessi visti contro la Roma, il Napoli o nel girone di ritorno finito il bonus, intanto sono mesi che si predica la mentalità ma il sergente di ferro è fermo al primo giorno, almeno mangiassero il campo e nonostante le sconfitte si potrebbe davvero toccare con mano la mano dell'allenatore.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Settembre 2018)

Io sto ancora con Rino..vedi Spalletti che è considerato "uno bravo" cosa sta combinando..

E poi dimentichiamo sempre che finché non saremo una top come rosa e risultati i big da 15 milioni l'anno non verranno MAI..quelli vogliono la pappa pronta ormai..nessuno più cerca sfide..

PS: poi non per dire ma le big d'europa se ne vanno in giro così:

Real: Lopetegui
Barca: Valverde
PSG: Tuchel
Arsenal: Emery
Tottenham: Pochettino
Bayern: Kovac

Io non farei a cambio con nessuno di questi

Forza Gattuso, io davvero non capisco certi tifosi che quasi gufano sperando che lo caccino per prendere chi poi? Sempre sto Conte che per me ha già parlato con Leo e quindi in società sanno già che o non gli interessiamo o viene l'anno prossimo


----------



## davidelynch (18 Settembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io sto ancora con Rino..vedi Spalletti che è considerato "uno bravo" cosa sta combinando..
> 
> E poi dimentichiamo sempre che finché non saremo una top come rosa e risultati i big da 15 milioni l'anno non verranno MAI..quelli vogliono la pappa pronta ormai..nessuno più cerca sfide..
> 
> ...


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Settembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io sto ancora con Rino..vedi Spalletti che è considerato "uno bravo" cosa sta combinando..
> 
> E poi dimentichiamo sempre che finché non saremo una top come rosa e risultati i big da 15 milioni l'anno non verranno MAI..quelli vogliono la pappa pronta ormai..nessuno più cerca sfide..
> 
> ...



Credo ancora in Gattuso, soprattutto a livello di spogliatoio è innegabile abbia rigenerato un gruppo allo sbando, però è ora che cambi qualcosa, soprattutto a sinistra dove la squadra continua a fare schifo.
La catena Rodriguez-Bonaventura-Chala non funziona: lo svizzero è il nulla cosmico e nè Bonaventura, nè Hakan rendono al meglio nelle loro posizioni di mezzala ed attaccante esterno. Tra i 3 i giocatori devono uscire Jack e Rodriguez, il primo perchè assolutamente inutile in fase di costruzione (a parte il logorroico fraseggio tra lui e Donnarumma che li porta ad essere i milanisti che toccano più palloni), il secondo invece perchè assolutamente incapace di ricoprire il ruolo di mezzala (copertura ed impostazione).
Rino deve avere il coraggio di ricostruire la fascia sinistra con Laxalt-Chala-Samu, se non lo farà non arriverà a fine stagione.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (18 Settembre 2018)

Piccola trollatina:

L'anno scorso il Milan, nelle prime tre giornate, ha vinto contro il Crotone e il Cagliari, e perso contro la Lazio. E tutti -o quasi- chiedevano l'esonero di Montella dopo la terza partita.

Quest'anno veniamo da una vittoria, un pareggio ed una sconfitta, eppure Gattuso è incriticabile.


----------



## SoloMVB (18 Settembre 2018)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Piccola trollatina:
> 
> L'anno scorso il Milan, nelle prime tre giornate, ha vinto contro il Crotone e il Cagliari, e perso contro la Lazio. E tutti -o quasi- chiedevano l'esonero di Montella dopo la terza partita.
> 
> Quest'anno veniamo da una vittoria, un pareggio ed una sconfitta, eppure Gattuso è incriticabile.



Hai detto bene,ma rino e' una bandierah,confermato da Paolo,quindi se lo conferma Paolo possiamo pure andare in B,per alcuni.Per me potrebbe tornarsene a mangiare nduja insieme a mirabelli gia' da domattina.


----------



## __king george__ (18 Settembre 2018)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Piccola trollatina:
> 
> L'anno scorso il Milan, nelle prime tre giornate, ha vinto contro il Crotone e il Cagliari, e perso contro la Lazio. E tutti -o quasi- chiedevano l'esonero di Montella dopo la terza partita.
> 
> Quest'anno veniamo da una vittoria, un pareggio ed una sconfitta, eppure Gattuso è incriticabile.



scritto la stessa cosa ieri...non c'è coerenza minima e si ragiona a simpatie/antipatie...basta dirlo mica ci sono problemi….i fatti però sono un'altra cosa...


----------



## Ruuddil23 (19 Settembre 2018)

Secondo me bisogna sospendere il giudizio per le prossime partite contro le medio-piccole, ci stiamo scervellando inutilmente da troppo tempo. Già da un bel po' ho il sospetto che sia il classico allenatore tutto grinta e tenacia che sa anche preparare bene tatticamente le partite contro avversari di livello alto ma che si impantana con le piccole. 

Di questo tipo abbiamo avuto Miha, ricordo ancora il derby del 3-0 dove asfaltammo l'Inter con gente come Alex o Bacca, Niang migliore in campo con gol e assist, Kucka che sembrava Mark Lenders. Ricordo anche un pareggio a Napoli (all'andata beccò una tranvata per seguire i "dettami" del presidente), due sconfitte molto onorevoli con la Juve, specie la seconda dopo la quale fu esonerato "ad minchiam". Poi con le medio-piccole tutte partite orripilanti anche le poche volte che si vinceva, eccetto una contro la Samp in casa mi pare. 

Io mi calmerei e aspetterei qualche giornata.


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Settembre 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Secondo me bisogna sospendere il giudizio per le prossime partite contro le medio-piccole, ci stiamo scervellando inutilmente da troppo tempo. Già da un bel po' ho il sospetto che sia il classico allenatore tutto grinta e tenacia che sa anche preparare bene tatticamente le partite contro avversari di livello alto ma che si impantana con le piccole.
> 
> Di questo tipo abbiamo avuto Miha, ricordo ancora il derby del 3-0 dove asfaltammo l'Inter con gente come Alex o Bacca, Niang migliore in campo con gol e assist, Kucka che sembrava Mark Lenders. Ricordo anche un pareggio a Napoli (all'andata beccò una tranvata per seguire i "dettami" del presidente), due sconfitte molto onorevoli con la Juve, specie la seconda dopo la quale fu esonerato "ad minchiam". Poi con le medio-piccole tutte partite orripilanti anche le poche volte che si vinceva, *eccetto una contro la Samp in casa mi pare*.
> 
> Io mi calmerei e aspetterei qualche giornata.



la Samp di Montella


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Settembre 2018)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Piccola trollatina:
> 
> L'anno scorso il Milan, nelle prime tre giornate, ha vinto contro il Crotone e il Cagliari, e perso contro la Lazio. E tutti -o quasi- chiedevano l'esonero di Montella dopo la terza partita.
> 
> Quest'anno veniamo da una vittoria, un pareggio ed una sconfitta, eppure Gattuso è incriticabile.



Crotone Lazio e Cagliari (in casa) sono tre partite ben diverse da Napoli Roma e Cagliari (fuori), poi se bisogna criticare Gattuso facciamolo, che problema c'è. Ma per adesso il paragone con Montella non ha senso sotto nessun aspetto.

Forse hai già dimenticato come abbiamo affrontato il Napoli e la Roma con Montella l'anno scorso...


----------



## Ruuddil23 (19 Settembre 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> la Samp di Montella


----------



## zlatan (19 Settembre 2018)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Piccola trollatina:
> 
> L'anno scorso il Milan, nelle prime tre giornate, ha vinto contro il Crotone e il Cagliari, e perso contro la Lazio. E tutti -o quasi- chiedevano l'esonero di Montella dopo la terza partita.
> 
> Quest'anno veniamo da una vittoria, un pareggio ed una sconfitta, eppure Gattuso è incriticabile.



Da strenuo difensore di Montella fino all'ultimo, a Crotone abbiamo vinto giocando in 10 da subito, col Cagliari giocando malissimo e a Roma non ne parliamo. Quest'anno a livello di prestazioni e di squadre incontrate, non c'è paragone. Detto questo, dico solo di aspettare a cacciarlo vediamo cosa combina intanto fino al derby. Le alternative sono davvero poche, considerato che Conte ha i suoi problemi, nessun top è in giro mi pare...


----------



## Corpsegrinder (20 Settembre 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Da strenuo difensore di Montella fino all'ultimo, a Crotone abbiamo vinto giocando in 10 da subito, col Cagliari giocando malissimo e a Roma non ne parliamo. Quest'anno a livello di prestazioni e di squadre incontrate, non c'è paragone. Detto questo, dico solo di aspettare a cacciarlo vediamo cosa combina intanto fino al derby. Le alternative sono davvero poche, considerato che Conte ha i suoi problemi, nessun top è in giro mi pare...



Però mi sembra che tendiamo a sottovalutare i cattivi risultati e a sopravvalutare quelli positivi.

Per dire, la sola differenza tra la partita di quest'anno e quella dell'anno scorso contro il Cagliari è data dal fatto che domenica i sardi sono stati sfigati: potevano passare sul 3-0 (considerando il palo di Barella e il loro trequartista che si addormenta solo contro Donnarumma invece di tirare) ma non sono riusciti a concretizzare tutte le occasioni.

Contro il Napoli non ne abbiamo prese 4, è vero, ma rimane una prestazione squallida. Zero densità a centrocampo, goal presi in rapida successione come una neopromossa che non sa che pesci pigliare in Serie A, e sostituzioni ridicole.

Contro una Roma in crisi abbiamo giocato maluccio.

Per me dobbiamo ingaggiare Conte dopo che terminerà la causa legale col Chelsea.



__king george__ ha scritto:


> scritto la stessa cosa ieri...non c'è coerenza minima e si ragiona a simpatie/antipatie...basta dirlo mica ci sono problemi….i fatti però sono un'altra cosa...



Non avevo letto il tuo messaggio. Che dire, concordo su tutto.



SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Hai detto bene,ma rino e' una bandierah



Questa storia del "Milan ai milanisti" che per magia infondono alla squadra "Il vero milanismo" sta facendo più danni della grandine, purtroppo.


----------



## koti (20 Settembre 2018)




----------



## 7vinte (20 Settembre 2018)

Mi spiace, ma se stasera non si vince deve andarsene...


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Settembre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Mi spiace, ma se stasera non si vince deve andarsene...



A me non dispiace affatto,io tifo per il Milan e gli incapaci é ora che ne stiano alla larga,BASTA!!!!


----------



## __king george__ (20 Settembre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Mi spiace, ma se stasera non si vince deve andarsene...



stai rinsavendo?


----------



## Clarenzio (20 Settembre 2018)

Piazzale Loreto.


----------



## 7vinte (20 Settembre 2018)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> A me non dispiace affatto,io tifo per il Milan e gli incapaci é ora che ne stiano alla larga,BASTA!!!!



A me dispiace perché gli voglio bene...


----------



## 7vinte (20 Settembre 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> stai rinsavendo?



Sto semplicemente guardando le ultime due partite


----------



## Corpsegrinder (20 Settembre 2018)

Squadra messa in campo malissimo, giocatori che non hanno idea di cosa fare con la palla, ritmo bassissimo, gioco sulle fasce anche se poi nessuno va al centro. Era difficile fare peggio.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Settembre 2018)

La cosa che mi lascia perplesso è che fisicamente facciamo schifo, speravo che almeno quel lato con Gattuso sarebbe stato risolto iniziando lui quest'anno


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Settembre 2018)

Quando c'era Inzaghi, quel poveraccio si prendeva insulti anche mentre starnutiva, Gattuso invece nn zi tokka per motivi a me estranei

è solo un freno alle nostre ambizioni


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Settembre 2018)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Squadra messa in campo malissimo, giocatori che non hanno idea di cosa fare con la palla, ritmo bassissimo, gioco sulle fasce anche se poi nessuno va al centro.* Era difficile fare peggio*.



Direi impossibile, a meno che si considerasse la sconfitta un'eventualità.

Per me già impresentabile la formazione iniziale con giocatori da oratorio, ma lasciamo pure stare, se vuoi dare una possibilità a giocatori terribili contro un avversario debolissimo è perchè hai la convinzione che puoi sopperire il deficit con un bel gioco o con qualche schema.

Oltre agli aborti in campo, stasera anche zero gioco, mentalità da provinciale e atteggiamento indisponente.

Io continuo a volere bene a Gattuso come personaggio, ma l'analisi tecnica non può che essere impietosa.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Settembre 2018)

Comunque è un vero incapace questo allenatore, cioè nel primo tempo abbiamo giocato di rimessa aspettando che arrivassero nella nostra metà campo per fare pressing. Questa è sicuramente una decisione dell'allenatore.


----------



## Schism75 (20 Settembre 2018)

I nodi purtroppo stanno venendo al pettine. Un allenatore che in 5 anni non ha mai mostrato una qualche idea offensiva, se non contropiede o palla a quello con più tecnica, in 2 mesi poteva fare cosa? Abbiamo adottato per difenderlo le stesse cose che abbiamo rinfacciato a Galliani: e però la squadra è stata terza dalle 14.45 alle 15.30!


----------



## JohnDoe (20 Settembre 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Quando c'era Inzaghi, quel poveraccio si prendeva insulti anche mentre starnutiva, Gattuso invece nn zi tokka per motivi a me estranei
> 
> è solo un freno alle nostre ambizioni


Gattuso e milanistahhhhh e deve rimanere al Milan come Ferguson al Utd , Inzaghi era un gobbohh , anche se andiamo in B non fa niente perche noi preferiamo Gatttusoh perche e milanistahh


----------



## koti (20 Settembre 2018)

Giornalisti e opinionisti (stasera Ambrosini, Adani e Trevisani) continuano a dire che è bravissimo, un fenomeno. Bah.


----------



## Kayl (21 Settembre 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Giornalisti e opinionisti (stasera Ambrosini, Adani e Trevisani) continuano a dire che è bravissimo, un fenomeno. Bah.



adani è interista, per forza lo elogia


----------



## impero rossonero (21 Settembre 2018)

non andiamo da nessuna parte se si continua cosi'... lo capiamo noi ...non lo capisce chi conta ?


----------



## pazzomania (21 Settembre 2018)

Stiamo calmi, era una partita inutile

Vincendo 7-0 non saremmo stati fenomeni, non siamo cessi avendo vinto 1-0

Contava vincere, c'era in campo gente che non vedrà mai più il campo fino al ritiro del prossimo Luglio 2019

Rilassiamoci.


----------



## fra29 (23 Settembre 2018)

Gattuso cuor di leone..


----------



## Hellscream (23 Settembre 2018)

A calci in culo, fuori dalle palle. Basta.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Settembre 2018)

Pessima mentalita. Oggi un disastro.

Non se ne puo piu. Qui rischiamo di buttare un altra stagione per colpa di un allenatore con mentalita perdente e senza alcuna idea di gioco. Siamo messi in campo a casaccio


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Settembre 2018)

Boh.. ma lo cacciano sto incapace o no??


----------



## tonilovin93 (23 Settembre 2018)

Dai Rino, a casa forza


----------



## fra29 (23 Settembre 2018)

Mentalità da provinciale.. altro che Montella, questo è Inzaghi 2.0


----------



## __king george__ (23 Settembre 2018)

tra cagliari e atalanta 2 punti...ancora qua sta?


----------



## Rossonero per sempre (23 Settembre 2018)

Questo ha già la squadra contro (a giudicare dalle facce dei giocatori sotto la curva)


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2018)

Formazione messa in campo perfettamente, squadra stretta, in avanti pochi tocchi

Poi i cambi... 

Abate che non riesce a mantenere nemmeno un operaio lussemburghese non lo metto neanche se fosse l'unico in panchina

Bakayoko disastroso, difensivamente nullo, sceglie Suso invece di Higuain

Castallon ridicolo, bastava un Laxalt


----------



## __king george__ (23 Settembre 2018)

se l'arbitro dava 4 minuti invece di 5 di recupero contro la roma avevamo 3 punti su 12 ragazzi….ma di che stiamo parlando? dai...


----------



## JohnDoe (23 Settembre 2018)

Ridatemi Brocchi come allenatore !! e poi ci sono quelli che ancora difendono questo scempio di allenatore ricomandatto e aziendalista di Gattusso , uomo piccolo , se voleva il bene del Milan se ne andava da solo a casa , ora si merita solo calci nel sedere .


----------



## Clarenzio (23 Settembre 2018)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Formazione messa in campo perfettamente, squadra stretta, in avanti pochi tocchi
> 
> Poi i cambi...
> 
> ...



Abate+Bakayoko e Gattuso sceglie la strada del suicidio.
Alla fine si sta rovinando da solo, incredibile.


----------



## Buciadignho (23 Settembre 2018)

Inizio stagione 2018/2019.

Campionato:
Prime 5 giornate di campionato ed il Milan ha 5 punti (con una partita da recuperare).
Per ora su 4 partite ne abbiamo vinta UNA con la roma (ed abbiamo visto cosa sia la roma)... poi due pareggi con cagliari e atalanta ed infine una partita persa in rimonta da 0-2 a 3-2 contro il napoli. 

E.L. :
Vittoria di misura per 1-0 su una squadra lussemburghese.

Parlano i numeri...


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (23 Settembre 2018)

Dai Gennaro, la serie A non fa per te...

Grazie di tutto ma BASTA! BASTA!


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Settembre 2018)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> Ridatemi Brocchi come allenatore !! e poi ci sono quelli che ancora difendono questo scempio di allenatore ricomandatto e aziendalista di Gattusso , uomo piccolo , se voleva il bene del Milan se ne andava da solo a casa , ora si merita solo calci nel sedere .



Brocchi ha perso una finale di Coppa Italia 1.0 al 120 contro una squadra finalista di CL... e venne ricoperto da insulti. Invece il nostro Gattuso prese 4 pappine contro la Juve e tutti ad esaltarlo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (23 Settembre 2018)

Dopo il Milan fara la fine di Inzag o Brocchihi. Tutti 3 non sono allenatori degni della Serie A, tutti 3 ovviamente sono stati allenatori del Milan


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Settembre 2018)

Saluti e baci. Non c'è mai gioco e lo si sapeva. Ma manca la grinta, non gli ha dato manco quella.
Voglio un allenatore. E' dai tempi di quell'insopportabile Allegri che ne manca uno.
E vorrei dei giocatori, sopratutto.

Tolto Conte, chi c'è libero? Chi? Ranieri? Chi?


----------



## koti (23 Settembre 2018)

Un allenatore normale noi mai.


----------



## JohnDoe (23 Settembre 2018)

dove sono tutti quelli che chiedevano l`esonero di Montella il scorso anno ? ora dove siete nascosti ? voi tifate il Milan o tifate Gattuso ?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Abate+Bakayoko e Gattuso sceglie la strada del suicidio.
> Alla fine si sta rovinando da solo, incredibile.



Ma poi la tempistica.. Capisco Calabria fosse rotto (e quando mai...) ma Bonaventura lo toglie poco dopo il gol e lascia in campo quel fantasma di Calhanoglu che ha fatto errori su errori e Suso che ha passeggiato dal 60° in poi?

Borini terzino l'avrei preferito ad Abate, me ne frega se fuori ruolo, se sta sedia indegna si offende. Là va messo Borini se l'alternativa è Abate.


----------



## Moffus98 (23 Settembre 2018)

Che allenatore ragazzi. Credo sia il miglior allenatore del Milan da 10 anni a questa parte. Ma avete visto che gioco? Che bello. Poi si vincono tutte le partite, mica buttiamo punti. Spero rinnovi di nuovo il contratto. Siete contenti vero? I gattusiani dove sono finiti?


----------



## Albijol (23 Settembre 2018)

Smetto ufficialmente di difendere Gattuso allenatore. Ringhio non impara mai dai suoi errori, e l'ingresso privo di ogni minima logicadi Abate ne è l'esempio. Mi dispiace ma dobbiamo chiamare Conte il prima possibile.


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Settembre 2018)

Imbarazzante


----------



## Moffus98 (23 Settembre 2018)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Smetto ufficialmente di difendere Gattuso allenatore. Ringhio non impara mai dai suoi errori, e l'ingresso privo di ogni minima logicadi Abate ne è l'esempio. Mi dispiace ma dobbiamo chiamare Conte il prima possibile.



Ma no, Conte è gobbo, non può allenare il Milan. Gattuso è troppo milanista per essere cacciato.


----------



## __king george__ (23 Settembre 2018)

ma maldini e leonardo che ci stanno a fare? non lo vedono che bisogna cambiare? (non da ora a dire la verità)


----------



## mandraghe (23 Settembre 2018)

Spiace dirlo ma non ci siamo proprio, il cambio Jack Bakayoko è assurdo, soprattutto visto che Calha era il peggiore.

Poi Abate non c'entrava nulla.

Oramai i fallimenti si accumulano, ma si sapeva che sarebbe andata così, maledetto rinnovo di Miracessi, a quest'ora potevamo avere Sarri, e invece abbiamo un allenatore con tre anni di contratto palesemente inadeguato a questi livelli. Solo dei dilettanti possono rinnovare un contratto per 2, dicasi 2 mesi buoni. Anche Pioli all'inter fece un paio di mesi ad alti livelli, ma è stato cacciato. 

Ringraziamo sentitamente Mirabelli e Fassone che ci hanno lasciato questa polpetta ripiena di me... in eredità.

Non bastano i nervi per vincere: servono anche tattica, mentalità ed atteggiamento in campo. Tutte cose che, spiace ammetterlo, Gattuso non riesce a trasmettere.


----------



## Buciadignho (23 Settembre 2018)

Comunque inutile cambiare ora, nel 90% dei casi ci faremo acora più male. 
Aspettiamo la fine della stagione e tireremo le conclusioni, e se Gattuso non dovesse soddisfare le aspettative allora potremo esonerarlo tranquillamente in estate e ripartire da un nuovo tecnico (magari con un intesa prima di maggio in modo da bloccarlo), con un nuovo progetto.


----------



## BossKilla7 (23 Settembre 2018)

Mi dispiace Rino, sei simpatico ma scarso


----------



## Nils (23 Settembre 2018)

Mi piange il cuore, ma Gattuso va subito dimesso, meritava la chance della riconferma, puetroppo se l'è giocata male,

Subito Conte o almeno Donadoni, non mi vengono in mente altri prendibili adesso.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Settembre 2018)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Comunque inutile cambiare ora, nel 90% dei casi ci faremo acora più male.
> Aspettiamo la fine della stagione e tireremo le conclusioni, e se Gattuso non dovesse soddisfare le aspettative allora potremo esonerarlo tranquillamente in estate e ripartire da un nuovo tecnico (magari con un intesa prima di maggio in modo da bloccarlo), con un nuovo progetto.



Inutile?
Ma se siamo ancora a Settembre!
Vuoi fare un intero anno con questo incapace in panchina? Ma spero tu stia scherzando...


----------



## Cataldinho (23 Settembre 2018)

Ormai è evidente la sua mentalità sparagnina Allegri-style. Visto che si ispira alla capra-maxima, dovrebbe quantomeno spiegare ai suoi giocatori che la palla va passata sempre a quello forte davanti.


----------



## hiei87 (23 Settembre 2018)

Non è un allenatore da serie A. Lo aveva ampiamente dimostrato nelle esperienze precedenti e, a un occhio attento, lo aveva dimostrato anche l'anno scorso. Oggi la partita l'abbiamo pareggiata a causa sua.
Basta.


----------



## chicagousait (23 Settembre 2018)

Purtroppo come come di noi sapevano già Gattuso si sta confermando un allenatore non da Milan. Lui sa di giocarsi molto ma nn sta facendo nulla per meritare la nostra fiducia. 
I cambi con Abate e Bakayoko sono privi di senso


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (23 Settembre 2018)

al di la del gioco che non mi entusiasma, ma qual'è stato il problema dei cambi?

Calabria e Chalanoglu hanno giocato male e sono stati sostituiti mentre Bakayoko poteva dare piu copertura di Bonaventura.

ripeto, al di la del gioco e del risultato, non capisco quale sia stato il problema dei cambi.


----------



## Buciadignho (23 Settembre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Inutile?
> Ma se siamo ancora a Settembre!
> Vuoi fare un intero anno con questo incapace in panchina? Ma spero tu stia scherzando...



Ma chi viene a fare l'allenatore adesso? Vuoi l'ennesimo traghettatore che rischia di fare benino e riconfermarsi il prossimo anno per poi far ripartire il ciclo?
Dimmi te oh... Io Gattuso non l'ho mai voluto, leggi un po: 


Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Inizio stagione 2018/2019.
> 
> Campionato:
> Prime 5 giornate di campionato ed il Milan ha 5 punti (con una partita da recuperare).
> ...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (23 Settembre 2018)

FrancoUomoVero ha scritto:


> al di la del gioco che non mi entusiasma, ma qual'è stato il problema dei cambi?
> 
> Calabria e Chalanoglu hanno giocato male e sono stati sostituiti mentre Bakayoko poteva dare piu copertura di Bonaventura.
> 
> ripeto, al di la del gioco e del risultato, non capisco quale sia stato il problema dei cambi.



Il cambio Bonaventura - bakaschifo lo dai sul 3 a 1 per il Milan. Non puoi coprirti sul 2 a 1 a venti minuti dalla fine, con una squadra che non molla mai come l'Atalanta. Senza contare che Jack era il migliore in campo. 
Ci si difende meglio attaccando eh. 

Io ero uno di quelli che voleva dare una seconda chance a Gennaro a differenza di altri che lo volevano già spedire prima di inizio stagione. Che dire? Avevate ragione voi. Mi son sbagliato, altro che seconda chance. Calci nel sedere a sto mediocre.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Settembre 2018)

Non sa gestire le partite.


----------



## Cataldinho (23 Settembre 2018)

FrancoUomoVero ha scritto:


> al di la del gioco che non mi entusiasma, ma qual'è stato il problema dei cambi?
> 
> Calabria e Chalanoglu hanno giocato male e sono stati sostituiti mentre Bakayoko poteva dare piu copertura di Bonaventura.
> 
> ripeto, al di la del gioco e del risultato, non capisco quale sia stato il problema dei cambi.



Il cambio assurdo è stato Bonaventura per Bakayoco, quando c'era il turco ormai senza benzina da parecchio tempo.
Per quanto riguarda l'aspetto difensivo, penso sia abbastanza evidente che Bakayoco non sappia nemmeno cosa sia la fase di copertura.


----------



## Zenos (23 Settembre 2018)

Avevamo ancora una volta ragione e ci arriviamo sempre con 2 mesi di anticipo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Settembre 2018)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ma chi viene a fare l'allenatore adesso? Vuoi l'ennesimo traghettatore che rischia di fare benino e riconfermarsi il prossimo anno per poi far ripartire il ciclo?
> Dimmi te oh... Io Gattuso non l'ho mai voluto, leggi un po:



Ah quindi siccome non viene nessuno a fare il traghettatore rimaniamo con Gattuso per i prossimi 8 mesi per arrivare decimi subendo 2 gol a partita.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Settembre 2018)

Mi chiedo quanti punti avrebbe Montella con Higuain. Tragica la cosa

Comunque non disperiamo, saremmo comunque terzi nel girone di ritorno dai


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (23 Settembre 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Il cambio Bonaventura - bakaschifo lo dai sul 3 a 1 per il Milan. Non puoi coprirti sul 2 a 1 a venti minuti dalla fine, con una squadra che non molla mai come l'Atalanta. Senza contare che Jack era il migliore in campo.
> Ci si difende meglio attaccando eh.



ma non ha mica messo un difensore per un centrocampista.
ha cambiato una mezzala con doti offensive per una mezzala con doti difensive, non mi sembra una cosa folle quando stai vincendo. 
Può essere opinabile ma non vedo assurdità sui cambi.


----------



## Ecthelion (23 Settembre 2018)

Prima che Maldini osi mettere in discussione Gattuso devono passare almeno altre dieci partite quindi mettiamoci l'anima in pace.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Settembre 2018)

Stavo anche pensando che l'unica partita vinta fin ora è stata contro la Roma nel recupero e tutti a farsi le pippe... La Roma che è stata sconfitta agilmente dalla peggiore squadra di serie A allenata pure dal peggior allenatore della serie A. Una combo micidiale. Mi chiedo a sto punto se Inzaghi abbia scavalcato Gattuso come competenza


----------



## Buciadignho (23 Settembre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ah quindi siccome non viene nessuno a fare il traghettatore rimaniamo con Gattuso per i prossimi 8 mesi per arrivare decimi subendo 2 gol a partita.



Facciamo la stessa cavolata da 5 anni eh.. dall'esonero di Allegri é sempre la stessa storia.
Se prendiamo un traghettatore rifaremo l'ennesimo errore, Gattuso era da cambiare a Luglio. 
Non credo che Conte venga ad allenare il Milan a stagione abbondandemente iniziata, e non credo neanche che Leo e Paolo cambino a stagione in corso un allenatore...


----------



## Blu71 (23 Settembre 2018)

Mi dispiace per Gattuso ma non è adeguato.


----------



## Cataldinho (23 Settembre 2018)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Facciamo la stessa cavolata da 5 anni eh.. dall'esonero di Allegri é sempre la stessa storia.
> Se prendiamo un traghettatore rifaremo l'ennesimo errore, Gattuso era da cambiare a Luglio.
> Non credo che Conte venga ad allenare il Milan a stagione abbondandemente iniziata, e non credo neanche che Leo e Paolo cambino a stagione in corso un allenatore...



Il problema è che Conte, o altro tecnico da prima fascia, non viene nemmeno se l squadra non fa la CL.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Settembre 2018)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Facciamo la stessa cavolata da 5 anni eh.. dall'esonero di Allegri é sempre la stessa storia.
> Se prendiamo un traghettatore rifaremo l'ennesimo errore, Gattuso era da cambiare a Luglio.
> Non credo che Conte venga ad allenare il Milan a stagione abbondandemente iniziata, e non credo neanche che Leo e Paolo cambino a stagione in corso un allenatore...



Se il Milan è ambizioso (cosa che penso lo sia visto che siamo andati a prendere un dirigente pagandolo una marea di soldi) Conte lo prendi ora e inizi seriamente a fare un progetto con lui, visto che siamo a Settembre.


----------



## Buciadignho (23 Settembre 2018)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Il problema è che Conte, o altro tecnico da prima fascia, non viene nemmeno se l squadra non fa la CL.



Secondo me se un gran allenatore vede un progetto serio é secondaria la Champions, Sarri é andato al chelsea dove fanno l'el, Klopp é andato al liverpool senza champions etcc... Insomma se il progetto c'é le premesse per ingaggiare un allenatore top ci sono tutte!


----------



## Cataldinho (23 Settembre 2018)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Secondo me se un gran allenatore vede un progetto serio é secondaria la Champions, Sarri é andato al chelsea dove fanno l'el, Klopp é andato al liverpool senza champions etcc... Insomma se il progetto c'é le premesse per ingaggiare un allenatore top ci sono tutte!



Sarri però non è ancora un allenatore top, nel senso che che non ha ancora un pedigree internazionale.
Per acquisire appetibilità, son daccordo che servirebbe l'offerta di un progetto ambizioso, ma questo andrebbe dimostrato anche migliorando una rosa che, al momento, è piena di criticità.


----------



## Clarenzio (23 Settembre 2018)

Ancora con sto Conte? Ma lo volete capire o no che non verrà mai in questo momento?


----------



## Buciadignho (23 Settembre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Se il Milan è ambizioso (cosa che penso lo sia visto che siamo andati a prendere un dirigente pagandolo una marea di soldi) Conte lo prendi ora e inizi seriamente a fare un progetto con lui, visto che siamo a Settembre.



Guadra mi sa che non hai capito che la penso come te, anche io voglio Gattuso fuori, ma adava fatto a luglio. Ti sto dicendo che é impensabile ora come ora, inoltre non ci farebbe alcun bene e ci sono troppe incognite...


----------



## Igniorante (23 Settembre 2018)

Quanti altri punti dobbiamo buttare prima di cambiare allenatore?
Ogni anno la solita storia...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Settembre 2018)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Guadra mi sa che non hai capito che la penso come te, anche io voglio Gattuso fuori, ma adava fatto a luglio. Ti sto dicendo che é impensabile ora come ora, inoltre non ci farebbe alcun bene e ci sono troppe incognite...



Meglio avere delle incognite che un sicuro decimo posto con 70 gol subiti a fine stagione.


----------



## EmmePi (23 Settembre 2018)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Comunque inutile cambiare ora, nel 90% dei casi ci faremo acora più male.
> Aspettiamo la fine della stagione e tireremo le conclusioni, e se Gattuso non dovesse soddisfare le aspettative allora potremo esonerarlo tranquillamente in estate e ripartire da un nuovo tecnico (magari con un intesa prima di maggio in modo da bloccarlo), con un nuovo progetto.



Si hai ragione BUTTIAMO via l'ennesima stagione al cesso!


----------



## EmmePi (23 Settembre 2018)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Il problema è che Conte, o altro tecnico da prima fascia, non viene nemmeno se l squadra non fa la CL.



Dai i soldi a Conte e ti viene pure se sei in serie B!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aron (23 Settembre 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Non è un allenatore da serie A. Lo aveva ampiamente dimostrato nelle esperienze precedenti e, a un occhio attento, lo aveva dimostrato anche l'anno scorso. Oggi la partita l'abbiamo pareggiata a causa sua.
> Basta.



Le vere capacità di Gattuso da allenatore sono per noi quasi sconosciute.

È impossibile giudicare correttamente un allenatore che era bruciato da mesi: è stato scelto dalla vecchia dirigenza; ha sviluppato un legame fortissimo con Mirabelli; dopo un esordio orrendo, era riuscito a ingranare bene ricadendo però nel caos (lui con tutta la squadra) subito dopo il doppio match contro l'Arsenal; come quasi tutti i giocatori reduci della scorsa stagione, vive nell'incertezza di quello che può fare questo Milan.

Era più per queste ragioni che continuare con Gattuso sarebbe stato rischioso, invece che per effettivi limiti nelle qualità che deve avere un allenatore di una big di Serie A.

Tra i pochi dati oggettivi che potevano destare qualche dubbio c'erano i seguenti: 1) non aveva alcuna esperienza significativa nel calcio che conta. 2) era l'ennesima scommessa su un ex all'esordio in Serie A, tanto quanto lo erano Seedorf e Inzaghi.


----------



## Aron (23 Settembre 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Quanti altri punti dobbiamo buttare prima di cambiare allenatore?
> Ogni anno la solita storia...



Il cambio di allenatore dev'essere comunque associato a degli acquisti che facciano veramente la differenza.

Io premo per Conte anche per quello che pretenderebbe sul mercato e quello che significherebbe a livello di investimenti.


----------



## __king george__ (23 Settembre 2018)

tra l'altro ricordo ancora il mantra "si farà da parte da solo se vedrà che non è all'altezza"...certo certo…

ma non lo biasimo sia chiaro...è semplicemente uguale agli altri...non è un eroe….


----------



## hiei87 (23 Settembre 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Le vere capacità di Gattuso da allenatore sono per noi quasi sconosciute.
> 
> È impossibile giudicare correttamente un allenatore che era bruciato da mesi: è stato scelto dalla vecchia dirigenza; ha sviluppato un legame fortissimo con Mirabelli; dopo un esordio orrendo, era riuscito a ingranare bene ricadendo però nel caos (lui con tutta la squadra) subito dopo il doppio match contro l'Arsenal; come quasi tutti i giocatori reduci della scorsa stagione, vive nell'incertezza di quello che può fare questo Milan.
> 
> ...



S'è fatto un po' lo stesso errore compiuto un anno fa con Montella.
Per me il vero fallimento di Gattuso non è stato tattico (si sapeva non fosse un maestro da quel punto di vista, per quanto ce lo vogliano spacciare come tale), ma caratteriale. E' assurdo che la squadra giochi senza personalità, senza grinta e con la paura addosso.


----------



## Aron (23 Settembre 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> S'è fatto un po' lo stesso errore compiuto un anno fa con Montella.
> Per me il vero fallimento di Gattuso non è stato tattico (si sapeva non fosse un maestro da quel punto di vista, per quanto ce lo vogliano spacciare come tale), ma caratteriale. E' assurdo che la squadra giochi senza personalità, senza grinta e con la paura addosso.



Quando sei in un club dal peso come il Milan, più sprofondi e più è difficile rialzarsi. 
Quanti giocatori e allenatori che sono stati al Milan sono riusciti a riscattarsi in rossonero dopo un'annata negativa? Gli unici sono stati quelli della vecchia guardia (Maldini, Albertini ecc.) che però avevano già vinto e dovevano solo ritrovare sé stessi. 

La chimica di questa squadra è devastante: abbiamo perdenti cronici dal rendimento mediocre (Montolivo, Zapata, Bertolacci...) e perdenti cronici di qualità (Romagnoli, Bonaventura, Suso...). Ai quali aggiungiamo i tanti nuovi acquisti dell'anno scorso che hanno scoperto di essere incapaci di fare la differenza sia individualmente sia come collettivo. 
E questo solo prendendo in considerazione l'aspetto mentale. Mettiamoci poi la rosa assemblata male con giocatori prevalentemente bassi e privi di esterni veloci, i ricambi scarsissimi, il discorso allenatore e altra roba ancora.

Alla fine cosa ne può uscire fuori?


Parlando di Montella, è caduto un altro mito leggendario: la preparazione atletica. Vero che c'era un problema di dieta e di preparazione, ma l'anno scorso la questione della condizione fisica era un alibi costante per il Milan di Gattuso. 
Ora quell'alibi è finito, ma comunque è difficile correre anche con la miglior preparazione del mondo quando i blocchi psicologici sono come delle palle di piombo attaccate ai piedi.


----------



## singer (23 Settembre 2018)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Facciamo la stessa cavolata da 5 anni eh.. dall'esonero di Allegri é sempre la stessa storia.
> Se prendiamo un traghettatore rifaremo l'ennesimo errore, Gattuso era da cambiare a Luglio.
> Non credo che Conte venga ad allenare il Milan a stagione abbondandemente iniziata, e non credo neanche che Leo e Paolo cambino a stagione in corso un allenatore...


Non sono d'accordo. L'anno scorso l'errore non è stato esonerare Montella, ma averlo fatto troppo tardi. Nel novembre del 2001 esonerammo Terim e prendemmo Ancelotti. 
La vera cavolata sarebbe perseverare con un tecnico che ha dimostrato palesi deficienze non colmabili nel breve periodo. Gattuso sta replicando il percorso di Montella, con l'aggravante però di disporre di una rosa migliore.


----------



## JohnDoe (23 Settembre 2018)

la panchina del Monza e libera per te Rino e per i tuoi tifosi


----------



## hiei87 (23 Settembre 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Quando sei in un club dal peso come il Milan, più sprofondi e più è difficile rialzarsi.
> Quanti giocatori e allenatori che sono stati al Milan sono riusciti a riscattarsi in rossonero dopo un'annata negativa? Gli unici sono stati quelli della vecchia guardia (Maldini, Albertini ecc.) che però avevano già vinto e dovevano solo ritrovare sé stessi.
> 
> La chimica di questa squadra è devastante: abbiamo perdenti cronici dal rendimento mediocre (Montolivo, Zapata, Bertolacci...) e perdenti cronici di qualità (Romagnoli, Bonaventura, Suso...). Ai quali aggiungiamo i tanti nuovi acquisti dell'anno scorso che hanno scoperto di essere incapaci di fare la differenza sia individualmente sia come collettivo.
> ...



Tutto condivisibile, purtroppo. In generale, sembra che dal post Atene , tolto giusto l'anno dello scudetto, siamo sprofondati nelle sabbie mobili e non riusciamo più a venirne fuori.
Più ci proviamo, peggio vanno le cose. Alla fine la stagione meno negativa tra le ultime è stata la prima di Montella, in cui di fatto non avevamo particolari ambizioni, nè obiettivi, visto il passaggio di mano della società, e la rosa era piena di giovani alle primissime armi.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (23 Settembre 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Non è un allenatore da serie A. Lo aveva ampiamente dimostrato nelle esperienze precedenti e, a un occhio attento, lo aveva dimostrato anche l'anno scorso. Oggi la partita l'abbiamo pareggiata a causa sua.
> Basta.



Ma certo che lo aveva dimostrato l'anno scorso, soprattutto contro le medio-piccole e secondo me anche un occhio non tanto allenato ci arrivava facile. Solo che poi ci sono sempre i soliti espertoni a confondere le acque e le idee, visto che lo avevano già eletto "nuovo Simeone".


----------



## Ruuddil23 (23 Settembre 2018)

E quindi come volevasi dimostrare siamo sempre lì, tutti i dubbi sono per ora confermati: partite buone contro le grandi, partite indecenti contro le medio-piccole con tanto di cambi sballati e scelte iniziali senza senso. Incomprensibile poi come taluni giocatori siano per lui intoccabili nonostante le loro lacune, segnatamente Rodriguez, Musacchio (Caldara oggi era infortunato ma sarebbe rimasto comunque di nuovo fuori) e ultimamente Calhanoglu...o meglio un motivo mi verrebbe in mente ma lasciamo stare.


----------



## Schism75 (23 Settembre 2018)

E comunque io non cambierò opinione su di lui nemmeno dovessimo inanellare 4-5 vittorie consecutive. Perché sono sicuro che saranno frutto di un momento di congiunzione astrale favorevole. Poi il rendimento tornerà ad essere il solito. Basta guardare TUTTO il suo periodo al Milan, non solo il girone di ritorno. Dividendolo in 3 parti:
inizio orrendo (dicembre):
Campionato: 2 pareggi, 2 sconfitte, 1 pareggio —> 7 punti su 15

fase centrale (gennaio-febbraio-marzo) buona:
8 vittorie, 1 sconfitta, 1 pareggio —> 25 punti su 30
Qualificazione finale coppa Italia
Netta eliminazione Europa League.

Fase finale (aprile-maggio) orrenda:
5 pareggi,1 sconfitta, 3 vittorie. —> 14 punti su 27.
umiliazione in coppa Italia


----------



## alcyppa (24 Settembre 2018)

Vacca boia che schifezza.


----------



## hiei87 (24 Settembre 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Ma certo che lo aveva dimostrato l'anno scorso, soprattutto contro le medio-piccole e secondo me anche un occhio non tanto allenato ci arrivava facile. Solo che poi ci sono sempre i soliti espertoni a confondere le acque e le idee, visto che lo avevano già eletto "nuovo Simeone".



Con me sfondi una porta aperta, visto che per tutta l'estate ho detto che la sua conferma ci sarebbe costata cara, nonostante in molti ancora lo difendessero.
Certo, fino a qualche partita fa potevo ancora dargli il beneficio del dubbio, visto che qualcosa di buono lo aveva fatto intravedere. Ora ha stufato. E' del tutto inadatto e non possiamo permetterci di proseguire con lui.


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Settembre 2018)

ma poi perchè è così difensivista, così pauroso ? 

la trasmette a tutta la squadra, questa paura di vincere, questo braccino corto. 
a napoli avanti non 1 ma ben 2-0, ci facciamo riprendere e superare come polli, a cagliari l'avevamo pareggiata e non ha fatto nulla per provare a vincerla. 
in lussemburgo, alla fine ci siamo messi a difendere l'1-0 risicato contro dei mestieranti......oggi avanti 2 volte se l'è fatta addosso e ci siamo fatti riprendere 2 volte, e alla fine ci è andata quasi di lusso che non l'abbiamo persa. 

che amarezza.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (24 Settembre 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Con me sfondi una porta aperta, visto che per tutta l'estate ho detto che la sua conferma ci sarebbe costata cara, nonostante in molti ancora lo difendessero.
> Certo, fino a qualche partita fa potevo ancora dargli il beneficio del dubbio, visto che qualcosa di buono lo aveva fatto intravedere. Ora ha stufato. E' del tutto inadatto e non possiamo permetterci di proseguire con lui.



Avevo provato anch'io a concedergli il beneficio del dubbio, ma non matura nella gestione dei match con le medio-piccole che sono poi quelli che decidono una stagione. Mi chiedo che senso abbia ripetere l'errore dell'anno scorso con Montella, perseverare fino a quando l'esonero non sarà, allora sì, davvero inutile. Se arriviamo a novembre in questa situazione allora possiamo rassegnarci a un'altra stagione buttata. Empoli e Sassuolo dovrebbero essere i match da dentro o fuori se abbiamo l'ambizione di prenderci la Champions. 

Si può fare appello agli errori dei singoli finché si vuole, alle lacune della rosa ecc. Ma se fai fare due gol a un'Atalanta che non aveva segnato a Cagliari e Spal, se segni poco e ogni volta che fai più di un gol ne subisci due o tre...è evidente che c'è qualche problema nel manico. Anche perché, la rosa sarà da rattoppare, ma c'è pur sempre un Higuain nel motore che da solo ti ha risolto la partita con la Roma, quella di giovedì e avrebbe risolto anche quella di oggi in una situazione normale, oltre ad averti salvato a Cagliari approfittando di un errore avversario, nemmeno su azione manovrata ma su un rimpallo. Alcuni elementi che ti sono stati dati per tappare un po' qualche falla, tipo Caldara, Laxalt e Castillejo li usi poco e male...allora cosa pretendi?


----------



## pazzomania (24 Settembre 2018)

Come dico sempre, a me di Gattuso interessa il giusto, come di qualunque altro allenatore, che venga Conte, che venga Guardiola, che torni Montella, secondo me sempre un quarto/quinto posto sarà.

Ma ieri, contro l' Atalanta che mezzo forum temeva, potevamo farne facili facili 3/4/5 gol, mi spiegate dove sta la sua colpa?

Ci dovete una spiegazione tecnica sul perchè, dopo aver gettato la vittoria per errori individuali, il colpevole sarebbe tecnicamente Gattuso.

Siccome gli utenti più "seguiti" del forum lo affermano condizionando le menti di molti, è doverosa una spiegazione tecnica.


----------



## jacky (24 Settembre 2018)

Fa degli errori tutte le partite pur avendo la seconda squadra per monte ingaggi d'Italia, ha Higuain che è un fenomeno e non mi sembra ci siano brocchi negli altri reparti.

Detto questo fa degli errori come li farebbe un ragazzo di terza superiore che salta due anni e va all'Università... non è pronto (e lo dico da mesi) ma è stato bravissimo a farsi sistemare con un contratto di 3 anni importante.

*La colpa è e resta della società*, che dà 14 lordi a Gazidis e non ha la volontà e/o la forza di andare a prendere il miglior allenatore italiano libero sul mercato a costo anche di fare un sacrificio.

Se Maldini si è imputato su Gattuso ancora prima di venire per me può tornarsene in Cina o dove caspita stava a seguire i suoi investimenti immobiliari e culinari. Ora stanno qui a fare la recita sulla mentalità, patetica... bastava prendere la persona giusta che è riuscita a far tirare fuori le palle anche a De Sciglio.


----------



## jacky (24 Settembre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Come dico sempre, a me di Gattuso interessa il giusto, come di qualunque altro allenatore, che venga Conte, che venga Guardiola, che torni Montella, secondo me sempre un quarto/quinto posto sarà.
> 
> Ma ieri, contro l' Atalanta che mezzo forum temeva, potevamo farne facili facili 3/4/5 gol, mi spiegate dove sta la sua colpa?
> 
> ...



Il problema è che l'Atalanta poteva farne tranquillamente 4 solo in un tempo, dopo che non aveva segnato per 360 minuti contro Copenaghen (2 volte), Cagliari e Spal... squadroni che hanno tenuto la porta inviolata... mentre noi non ne parliamo.

Il Milan ha 6 volte il monte ingaggi dell'Atalanta, il solo Higuain prende più di tutto l'Empoli... e tu vuoi accontentarti perché hai creato 5 occasioni con l'Atalanta??? Ma a me non me ne frega niente di quanto creo, io guardo la gestione della gara che è pessima, ci facciamo riprendere, spariamo dal campo. Difetti vistosissimi che non migliorano da 3 mesi ormai.

La Juventus in alcune gare crea pochissimo, ma la gara non è mai in discussione perché va 2-0 e poi non rischia nulla.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Settembre 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Il problema è che l'Atalanta poteva farne tranquillamente 4 solo in un tempo, dopo che non aveva segnato per 360 minuti contro Copenaghen (2 volte), Cagliari e Spal... squadroni che hanno tenuto la porta inviolata... mentre noi non ne parliamo.
> 
> Il Milan ha 6 volte il monte ingaggi dell'Atalanta, il solo Higuain prende più di tutto l'Empoli... e tu vuoi accontentarti perché hai creato 5 occasioni con l'Atalanta??? Ma a me non me ne frega niente di quanto creo, io guardo la gestione della gara che è pessima, ci facciamo riprendere, spariamo dal campo. Difetti vistosissimi che non migliorano da 3 mesi ormai.
> 
> La Juventus in alcune gare crea pochissimo, ma la gara non è mai in discussione perché va 2-0 e poi non rischia nulla.



E sei sicuro sia colpa di Gattuso? Rettifico, e sei sicuro sia colpa dell' ALLENATORE?

Non possono essere semplici limiti strutturali?

Cambiamo dirigenti, cambiamo società, cambiamo allenatori, sempre qui siamo.

Tutti dei pirla? Solo il Conte della situazione o chi per esso ha la panacea in mano?


----------



## jacky (24 Settembre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E sei sicuro sia colpa di Gattuso? Rettifico, e sei sicuro sia colpa dell' ALLENATORE?
> 
> Non possono essere semplici limiti strutturali?
> 
> ...



È qui da un anno e non riesce a battere Cagliari (che con il Parma ha fatto pietà, poteva prenderne 4) e Atalanta in crisi nera.

Higuain ti fa vincere 25 partite da solo in Italia. Minimo, sta riuscendo nell'impresa di far male pure con la punta più forte del campionato che la mette sempre.

Su Conte parla il curriculum: 7 primi posti in 9 anni. Negli altri due ha vinto due coppe al Chelsea ed è andato via dall'Atalanta con la squadra salva (poi retrocessa con il nuovo allenatore). Al Milan continuano ad arrivare allenatori che non valgono niente e che sono inesperti, e puntualmente paghiamo. 

Chi ha esperienza di calcio sa quanto contano 5-6 punti in più o in meno alla 30esima giornata. Tra 4 mesi ne riparliamo.

Detto questo il Milan arriva quarto in carrozza con la squadra che ha, la Roma non arriva a 50 punti.


----------



## Devil man (24 Settembre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E sei sicuro sia colpa di Gattuso? Rettifico, e sei sicuro sia colpa dell' ALLENATORE?
> 
> Non possono essere semplici limiti strutturali?
> 
> ...



Io non capisco come si possa dare colpa a Gattuso quando abbiamo avuto 6 palle gol per chiudere la partita e non l'abbiamo messa dentro... Gattuso non ha colpe se i giocatori non hanno la freddezza di buttarla dentro soli davanti alla porta... ( vedi Kessie )


----------



## jacky (24 Settembre 2018)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Io non capisco come si possa dare colpa a Gattuso quando abbiamo avuto 6 palle gol per chiudere la partita e non l'abbiamo messa dentro... Gattuso non ha colpe se i giocatori non hanno la freddezza di buttarla dentro soli davanti alla porta... ( vedi Kessie )



Cioè in 4 gare ci hanno infilato 7 volte, più diversi gol mangiati dal Napoli, più 2 pali del Cagliari, salvataggi sulla linea ieri, gol annullato alla Roma sempre da corner... e il Mister non ha colpe.
Avremo concesso 15 palle gol colossali in 4 gare e le responsabilità di chi sono?

A furia di ragionare così ce lo possiamo scordare di tornare grandi... non si conoscono proprio gli ingredienti del successo.


----------



## hiei87 (24 Settembre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Come dico sempre, a me di Gattuso interessa il giusto, come di qualunque altro allenatore, che venga Conte, che venga Guardiola, che torni Montella, secondo me sempre un quarto/quinto posto sarà.
> 
> Ma ieri, contro l' Atalanta che mezzo forum temeva, potevamo farne facili facili 3/4/5 gol, mi spiegate dove sta la sua colpa?
> 
> ...



Scrivo le prime che mi vengono in mente perchè non ho tempo di fare un wall post. Anzitutto questa è una squadra che gioca con la paura addosso, e la colpa è anche dell'allenatore, che oltretutto dovrebbe avere come principale virtù quella di essere un motivatore.
A livello tattico, la nostra mi sembra una squadra piena di contraddizioni. Difendiamo bassi, ma vogliamo fare possesso palla da dietro e non sfruttiamo il contropiede. Mai vista una squadra giocare così.
I cambi poi sono stati del tutto sbagliati. Mettere Bakayoko e Kessiè assieme significa rinunciare a giocare, visto che si tratta di due giocatori estremamente ignoranti, sia a livello tecnico che tattico. Anche Castillejo ci combinava poco. Avrei messo anzi Laxalt, che avrebbe potuto dare una mano in difesa e fare i solchi in contropiede.


----------



## impero rossonero (24 Settembre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E sei sicuro sia colpa di Gattuso? Rettifico, e sei sicuro sia colpa dell' ALLENATORE?
> 
> Non possono essere semplici limiti strutturali?
> 
> ...



ma di quali allenatori parli: inzaghi, brocchi, gattuso ... ce ne vuole uno serio !


----------



## EmmePi (24 Settembre 2018)

Quello che proprio non riesco a capire è:

Tanto si sa che Gattuso non ce la farà a terminare la stagione, TUTTI lo sanno, tifosi, giornalisti, la dirigenza, lo stesso Gattuso.

Allora perchè, #@#€€##€@@ (improperi vari) santa pazienza non cambiarlo ora che ancora la stagione si può salvare?

Leo, Paolino, prendete la valigetta colma di milioncini, andate nella perfida albione e bussate alla porta del gobbetto Antonio.
Promettete, elargite, pregatelo, prostituitevi... fate tutto ciò che si possa fare e portatelo a Milanello!

BASTA, voglio un allenatore capace che ci faccia davvero tornare ai vertici, anche che non sia di cuore rossonero, anche se sia gobbo fino al midollo, anche se chiede soldi a palate e pretende di gestire tutto!


----------



## Black (24 Settembre 2018)

Gennaro, ti ho sempre difeso, ma così non va. La squadra ha giocato bene per larghi tratti, ma quando viene attaccata soffre troppo. E soprattutto soffriamo troppo sulle palle inattive. E questa è una mancanza che non si può non addebitare al mister.
E poi ho capito che in panca non abbiamo chissà che alternative, ma la smetti di mettere in campo Bakayoko nel secondo tempo? Sarà un caso, ma a Napoli quando è entrato siamo crollati, idem ieri.


----------



## impero rossonero (24 Settembre 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Quello che proprio non riesco a capire è:
> 
> Tanto si sa che Gattuso non ce la farà a terminare la stagione, TUTTI lo sanno, tifosi, giornalisti, la dirigenza, lo stesso Gattuso.
> 
> ...



no lo tengono ancora fino a quando non perdiamo contro l'inter ....che schifo...


----------



## EmmePi (24 Settembre 2018)

impero rossonero ha scritto:


> no lo tengono ancora fino a quando non perdiamo contro l'inter ....che schifo...



Gattuso sarà cacciato quando Conte sarà accasato altrove, e dovremo trovare un pincopallo qualsiasi per tappare i buchi


----------



## EmmePi (24 Settembre 2018)

Chissà perchè al Milan gli allenatori si devono cacciare sempre verso fine/inizio anno...
Un pò come iniziare le sostituzioni ad un quarto d'ora dalla fine...
O battere i corner corti...

Sembrano regole scritte.


----------



## cris (24 Settembre 2018)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma poi perchè è così difensivista, così pauroso ?
> 
> la trasmette a tutta la squadra, questa paura di vincere, questo braccino corto.
> a napoli avanti non 1 ma ben 2-0, ci facciamo riprendere e superare come polli, a cagliari l'avevamo pareggiata e non ha fatto nulla per provare a vincerla.
> ...



E' dalle interviste depresse dell'estate che dico che trasmette disagio a chi lo ascolta... Sembra sempre nervoso, preoccupato e pessimista. Ovviamente questo viene trasmesso ai giocatori, che a parte il pipita sono in buona parte dei cacasotto. 

Non so che problemi ha, ciò che so è che si traduce in risultati pietosi.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Settembre 2018)

impero rossonero ha scritto:


> ma di quali allenatori parli: inzaghi, brocchi, gattuso ... ce ne vuole uno serio !



Ma veramente, basta

Tra Mihajlovic, Seedorf, Inzaghi, Brocchi, Montella, Gattuso... Tutti ex giocatori che non hanno mai vinto nulla da allenatori e 4/6 alle primissime armi

Come si può dare la colpa a qualcuno in particolare, se non abbiamo un allenatore che è assodato sappia far bene?

Ci sono delle costanti nella squadra è vero, ma è anche vero che gli allenatori che abbiamo avuto non sono stati capaci di tirare fuori qualcosa in più dai nostri, sono sempre fermi, non progrediscono qualitativamente.. 

Allenatori come Conte, Guardiola, Ancelotti, Sarri, etc., tirano fuori qualità nascoste, oltre che dare mentalità/gioco differenti


----------



## pazzomania (24 Settembre 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Cioè in 4 gare ci hanno infilato 7 volte, più diversi gol mangiati dal Napoli, più 2 pali del Cagliari, salvataggi sulla linea ieri, gol annullato alla Roma sempre da corner... e il Mister non ha colpe.
> Avremo concesso 15 palle gol colossali in 4 gare e le responsabilità di chi sono?
> 
> A furia di ragionare così ce lo possiamo scordare di tornare grandi... non si conoscono proprio gli ingredienti del successo.





hiei87 ha scritto:


> Scrivo le prime che mi vengono in mente perchè non ho tempo di fare un wall post. Anzitutto questa è una squadra che gioca con la paura addosso, e la colpa è anche dell'allenatore, che oltretutto dovrebbe avere come principale virtù quella di essere un motivatore.
> A livello tattico, la nostra mi sembra una squadra piena di contraddizioni. Difendiamo bassi, ma vogliamo fare possesso palla da dietro e non sfruttiamo il contropiede. Mai vista una squadra giocare così.
> I cambi poi sono stati del tutto sbagliati. Mettere Bakayoko e Kessiè assieme significa rinunciare a giocare, visto che si tratta di due giocatori estremamente ignoranti, sia a livello tecnico che tattico. Anche Castillejo ci combinava poco. Avrei messo anzi Laxalt, che avrebbe potuto dare una mano in difesa e fare i solchi in contropiede.



Che siano i giocatori limitati molto semplicemente, nessun dubbio? che poi è semplice teoria del rasoio di Occam.


----------



## Devil man (24 Settembre 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Gattuso sarà cacciato quando Conte sarà accasato altrove, e dovremo trovare un pincopallo qualsiasi per tappare i buchi



Di Francesco  per esempio


----------



## admin (24 Settembre 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Gattuso sarà cacciato quando Conte sarà accasato altrove, e dovremo trovare un pincopallo qualsiasi per tappare i buchi



Ne sono sicurissimo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Settembre 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Gattuso sarà cacciato quando Conte sarà accasato altrove, e dovremo trovare un pincopallo qualsiasi per tappare i buchi



In effetti mi pare il modus operandi di Elliott quello di andare in cerca di scendiletto che come obbiettivo abbiano navigare nella mediocrità


----------



## Ruuddil23 (24 Settembre 2018)

Oltre agli errori già elencati da altri, che possono essere legati anche alla poca esperienza, il demerito principale di Gattuso è quello di avere un atteggiamento tattico (e anche psicologico) da provinciale anche contro le...provinciali. E qui non si tratta di esperienza, è proprio la sua natura, il suo credo calcistico. E se contro le "provinciali" ci giochi l'80% delle partite di campionato, se non di più, rischi di lasciare per strada una marea di punti.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Settembre 2018)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ma veramente, basta
> 
> Tra Mihajlovic, Seedorf, Inzaghi, Brocchi, Montella, Gattuso... Tutti ex giocatori che non hanno mai vinto nulla da allenatori e 4/6 alle primissime armi
> 
> ...



Ancelotti quello dei due esoneri??

Guardiola quello che ha vinto *SOLTANTO *col giocatore più forte della storia del calcio, e i due centrocampisti piu' forti della storia?

Conte che viene cacciato ovunque vada?

Sarri il Presidente Onorario del bel giuoco?


----------



## mosconim (24 Settembre 2018)

Io dico che alla fine sono i giocatori che nel bene e nel male fanno la differenza. A parte un fuoriclasse e qualche ottimo/buon giocatore ci manca qualcosa nella rosa. Quello che potrà fare la differenza quest'anno è il gruppo e forse Gattuso è la persona giusta. Poi sugli allenatori sono d'accordo con [MENTION=1281]pazzomania[/MENTION].


----------



## EmmePi (24 Settembre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ancelotti quello dei due esoneri??
> 
> Guardiola quello che ha vinto *SOLTANTO *col giocatore più forte della storia del calcio, e i due centrocampisti piu' forti della storia?
> 
> ...



Hai ragione è meglio Gattuso.................


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Settembre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ancelotti quello dei due esoneri??
> 
> Guardiola quello che ha vinto *SOLTANTO *col giocatore più forte della storia del calcio, e i due centrocampisti piu' forti della storia?
> 
> ...



Gattuso, il condottiero del Pisa?

Non hai capito, sarebbe ora di avere un allenatore esperto, non un ex giocatore alle prime armi


----------



## pazzomania (24 Settembre 2018)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Gattuso, il condottiero del Pisa?
> 
> Non hai capito, sarebbe ora di avere un allenatore esperto, non un ex giocatore alle prime armi



Conte è arrivato alla Juve da non esperto.

Ripeto, non si può mettere il primo vucumprà che passa in strada in panchina, ci mancherebbe, ma presumo che chi ha messo Gattuso li, sopratutto chi lo MANTIENE li, abbia la capacità per giudicarlo adatto al ruolo.

Altrimenti il problema, altro che Gattuso, sono gli attuali dirigenti che nemmeno sanno valutare se hanno o meno un allenatore competente.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Settembre 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Hai ragione è meglio Gattuso.................



Non mi pare proprio di averlo scritto, mai, in nessun post, ti sfido a trovarlo 

Manco nei periodi di pseudo esaltazione di alcuni momenti dello scorso anno, anzi predicavo calma pure li nell' incensare Gattuso, sono sempre lungimirante. Deformazione professionale.


----------



## hiei87 (24 Settembre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Che siano i giocatori limitati molto semplicemente, nessun dubbio? che poi è semplice teoria del rasoio di Occam.



La Lazio gioca con Lulic Luiz Felipe Acerbi Parolo Marusic Caicedo, ecc... e ci da 15 punti ogni anno.
La squadra è messa male in campo, è timorosa e senza grinta. In più i cambi sono speso concettualmente sbagliati. Questi sono problemi legati all'allenatore.


----------



## -Lionard- (24 Settembre 2018)

Io non sono sicuramente un sostenitore di Gattuso, visto che ho sempre sostenuto che avrebbe dovuto essere un traghettatore e nulla più ma al tempo stesso dubito che un cambio in corsa possa portare a buoni risultati in questa stagione. Gattuso sta commettendo errori, è innegabile, ma il vero problema, quello che gli americani definirebbero "l'elefante nella stanza", è che questa rosa non ha alcuna logica tattica ed è stata assemblata malissimo. Non possiamo difenderci bassi e ripartire perchè ci mancano i giocatori veloci per fare male in ripartenza, non possiamo fare possesso perchè siamo tecnicamente limitati, non possiamo sfruttare i calci da fermo perchè non siamo abbastanza forti fisicamente ed abili nel gioco aereo, non possiamo neanche metterla sul piano dell'intensità e della grinta perchè ci sono molti giovani in rosa e tutti (o quasi) mentalmente fragili. Non possiamo giocare con il 4-3-3 perchè Suso e Calhanoglu vedono troppo poco la porta per giocare in quella posizione in club di vertice ma non possiamo neanche provare Cutrone e Higuain insieme perchè poi non avremmo nessuno in panchina. Le alternative ai titolari a centrocampo si chiamano Josè Mauri, Bertolacci e Bakayoko. In porta ci farebbe comodo schierare Reina, portiere tecnicamente discutibile ma con le palle quadrate ed ottimi piedi, ma si è costretti a far giocare Donnarumma per evitare di svalorizzare un asset che potrebbe sbloccare preziose risorse per il mercato. Ho seri dubbi che a stagione in corso queste contraddizioni potrebbero essere risolte da Conte....Discorso diverso a giugno con a disposizione un mercato con cui accontentare il nuovo allenatore ma se guardiamo al breve la situazione non è di facile soluzione.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Settembre 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> La Lazio gioca con Lulic Luiz Felipe Acerbi Parolo Marusic Caicedo, ecc... e ci da 15 punti ogni anno.
> La squadra è messa male in campo, è timorosa e senza grinta. In più i cambi sono speso concettualmente sbagliati. Questi sono problemi legati all'allenatore.



E chi lo dice che quelli, non siano migliori dei nostri? Solo per il prezzo?? per il fatto che i nostri indossano la maglia del Milan e automaticamente diventano più forti??

Per l' ingaggio che gli diamo?

Per il fatto che magari quando sono alla Lazio i giocatori rendono il doppio perchè guadagnano poco mentre invece al Milan sono praticamente arrivati e ricchi per la vita? E qui subentra la componente psicologica.

Ci sono tante di quelle variabili in uno sport di squadra, che a volte, boh, resto basito di fronte a teorie certe e precise di alcuni.


Parlo in generale, non di te.


----------



## koti (24 Settembre 2018)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Io non sono sicuramente un sostenitore di Gattuso, visto che ho sempre sostenuto che avrebbe dovuto essere un traghettatore e nulla più ma al tempo stesso dubito che un cambio in corsa possa portare a buoni risultati in questa stagione. Gattuso sta commettendo errori, è innegabile, ma il vero problema, quello che gli americani definirebbero "l'elefante nella stanza", è che questa rosa non ha alcuna logica tattica ed è stata assemblata malissimo. Non possiamo difenderci bassi e ripartire perchè ci mancano i giocatori veloci per fare male in ripartenza, non possiamo fare possesso perchè siamo tecnicamente limitati, non possiamo sfruttare i calci da fermo perchè non siamo abbastanza forti fisicamente ed abili nel gioco aereo, non possiamo neanche metterla sul piano dell'intensità e della grinta perchè ci sono molti giovani in rosa e tutti (o quasi) mentalmente fragili. Non possiamo giocare con il 4-3-3 perchè Suso e Calhanoglu vedono troppo poco la porta per giocare in quella posizione in club di vertice ma non possiamo neanche provare Cutrone e Higuain insieme perchè poi non avremmo nessuno in panchina. Le alternative ai titolari a centrocampo si chiamano Josè Mauri, Bertolacci e Bakayoko. In porta ci farebbe comodo schierare Reina, portiere tecnicamente discutibile ma con le palle quadrate ed ottimi piedi, ma si è costretti a far giocare Donnarumma per evitare di svalorizzare un asset che potrebbe sbloccare preziose risorse per il mercato. Ho seri dubbi che a stagione in corso queste contraddizioni potrebbero essere risolte da Conte....Discorso diverso a giugno con a disposizione un mercato con cui accontentare il nuovo allenatore ma se guardiamo al breve la situazione non è di facile soluzione.



Hai ragione i danni di Mirabelli si fanno ancora sentire, ha combinato più disastri di Galliani considerate le risorse a disposizione (senza dimenticare il triennale a Gattuso che in pratica ci ha costretti a scommettere su di lui).


----------



## Goro (24 Settembre 2018)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Io non sono sicuramente un sostenitore di Gattuso, visto che ho sempre sostenuto che avrebbe dovuto essere un traghettatore e nulla più ma al tempo stesso dubito che un cambio in corsa possa portare a buoni risultati in questa stagione. Gattuso sta commettendo errori, è innegabile, ma il vero problema, quello che gli americani definirebbero "l'elefante nella stanza", è che questa rosa non ha alcuna logica tattica ed è stata assemblata malissimo. Non possiamo difenderci bassi e ripartire perchè ci mancano i giocatori veloci per fare male in ripartenza, non possiamo fare possesso perchè siamo tecnicamente limitati, non possiamo sfruttare i calci da fermo perchè non siamo abbastanza forti fisicamente ed abili nel gioco aereo, non possiamo neanche metterla sul piano dell'intensità e della grinta perchè ci sono molti giovani in rosa e tutti (o quasi) mentalmente fragili. Non possiamo giocare con il 4-3-3 perchè Suso e Calhanoglu vedono troppo poco la porta per giocare in quella posizione in club di vertice ma non possiamo neanche provare Cutrone e Higuain insieme perchè poi non avremmo nessuno in panchina. Le alternative ai titolari a centrocampo si chiamano Josè Mauri, Bertolacci e Bakayoko. In porta ci farebbe comodo schierare Reina, portiere tecnicamente discutibile ma con le palle quadrate ed ottimi piedi, ma si è costretti a far giocare Donnarumma per evitare di svalorizzare un asset che potrebbe sbloccare preziose risorse per il mercato. Ho seri dubbi che a stagione in corso queste contraddizioni potrebbero essere risolte da Conte....Discorso diverso a giugno con a disposizione un mercato con cui accontentare il nuovo allenatore ma se guardiamo al breve la situazione non è di facile soluzione.



Sei riuscito ad esprimere anche i miei pensieri


----------



## hiei87 (24 Settembre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E chi lo dice che quelli, non siano migliori dei nostri? Solo per il prezzo?? per il fatto che i nostri indossano la maglia del Milan e automaticamente diventano più forti??
> 
> Per l' ingaggio che gli diamo?
> 
> ...



Acerbi al Milan lo abbiamo visto, Immobile in altri contesti ha dimostrato di essere un attaccante mediocre, giusto per citarne un paio.
Sicuramente ci sono tantissime variabili che condizionano il rendimento di una squadra, e da anni ormai attorno al Milan c'è un clima quasi invivibile, però resto convinto che l'allenatore nel calcio moderno sia fondamentale, e che Gattuso si stia dimostrando inadeguato rispetto al ruolo che occupa. Prima ho indicato qualche motivazione che credo essere oggettiva, così come sono oggettivi i pessimi risultati raggiunti dalla fine dei due mesi di exploit dell'anno scorso ad oggi.


----------



## Igniorante (24 Settembre 2018)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma poi perchè è così difensivista, così pauroso ? :



La butto lì, alla fine quello era il suo ruolo in campo, certamente svolto in modo eccelso, perà chi nasce tondo non può morire quadrato.
Comunque questo non giustificherebbe la mancanza di grinta e di personalità, che son cose che da uno come Gattuso ci aspetteremmo tutti.


----------



## sunburn (24 Settembre 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Hai ragione i danni di Mirabelli si fanno ancora sentire, ha combinato più disastri di Galliani considerate le risorse a disposizione (senza dimenticare il triennale a Gattuso che in pratica ci ha costretti a scommettere su di lui).


Questo è un grosso equivoco. Elliott è arrivata e ha fatto tabula rasa. L'unico "superstite" è stato Gattuso. Mi sembra evidente che qualcuno(Leonardo) abbia consigliato di tenerlo. Se per convinzione o per mancanza di REALI alternative, non saprei dire.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Settembre 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Acerbi al Milan lo abbiamo visto, Immobile in altri contesti ha dimostrato di essere un attaccante mediocre, giusto per citarne un paio.
> Sicuramente ci sono tantissime variabili che condizionano il rendimento di una squadra, e da anni ormai attorno al Milan c'è un clima quasi invivibile, però resto convinto che l'allenatore nel calcio moderno sia fondamentale, e che Gattuso si stia dimostrando inadeguato rispetto al ruolo che occupa. Prima ho indicato qualche motivazione che credo essere oggettiva, così come sono oggettivi i pessimi risultati raggiunti dalla fine dei due mesi di exploit dell'anno scorso ad oggi.



allora come spieghi i 2+1 gol fatti alla Roma la terza giornata, il vantaggio 2-0 a Napoli, le 3 nitide occasioni gettate con il Cagliari, i 2+1 gol fatti con l' Atalanta, oltre a 4 nitidissime occasioni ancora una volta gettate?

Gattuso è bravo o no? E se avessero segnato almeno nella metà delle occasioni pulitissime che abbiamo avuto, il tuo giudizio su Gattuso cambierebbe?

PS: Gattuso possono licenziarlo domani e prendere Conte o chi vuoi tu, a me non è che cambia, vedano loro chi mettere in panchina.


----------



## hiei87 (24 Settembre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> allora come spieghi i 2+1 gol fatti alla Roma la terza giornata, il vantaggio 2-0 a Napoli, le 3 nitide occasioni gettate con il Cagliari, i 2+1 gol fatti con l' Atalanta, oltre a 4 nitidissime occasioni ancora una volta gettate?
> 
> Gattuso è bravo o no? E se avessero segnato almeno nella metà delle occasioni pulitissime che abbiamo avuto, il tuo giudizio su Gattuso cambierebbe?
> 
> PS: Gattuso possono licenziarlo domani e prendere Conte o chi vuoi tu, a me non è che cambia, vedano loro chi mettere in panchina.



Non entro nel merito dei singoli gol, perchè alcuni sono stati frutto di giocate individuali o errori degli avversari, ma il numero dei gol segnati non basta per esaltare Gattuso, altrimenti potremmo mettere Zeman sulla panchina. Fin qui ho visto la squadra giocare un buon calcio giusto nei primi tempi con Roma e Atalanta (e volendo Napoli, anche se lì s'è visto poco calcio). Per il resto mi è parsa una squadra senza schemi e senza idee, brutta da vedere e poco efficace. 
Le statistiche sui gol subiti invece sono impietose, e generalmente è più sulla difesa che si vede la mano del Mister, visto che, a differenza dell'attacco, una buona organizzazione può compensare la presenza di singoli.
Poi a forza di se e ma, se ci mettessimo d'impegno, potremmo rivalutare anche Montella e Inzaghi. Sull'esonero non so neanch'io cosa pensare, perchè, se, come credo, Conte e Zidane non verrebbero mai a stagione in corso, non ci sono alternative valide. In quel caso, Gattuso diverrebbe il traghettatore di se stesso. Resta il fatto che lo ritengo un allenatore non da Milan, forse nemmeno da serie A.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Settembre 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Non entro nel merito dei singoli gol, perchè alcuni sono stati frutto di giocate individuali o errori degli avversari, ma il numero dei gol segnati non basta per esaltare Gattuso, altrimenti potremmo mettere Zeman sulla panchina. Fin qui ho visto la squadra giocare un buon calcio giusto nei primi tempi con Roma e Atalanta (e volendo Napoli, anche se lì s'è visto poco calcio). Per il resto mi è parsa una squadra senza schemi e senza idee, brutta da vedere e poco efficace.
> Le statistiche sui gol subiti invece sono impietose, e generalmente è più sulla difesa che si vede la mano del Mister, visto che, a differenza dell'attacco, una buona organizzazione può compensare la presenza di singoli.
> Poi a forza di se e ma, se ci mettessimo d'impegno, potremmo rivalutare anche Montella e Inzaghi. Sull'esonero non so neanch'io cosa pensare, perchè, se, come credo, Conte e Zidane non verrebbero mai a stagione in corso, non ci sono alternative valide. In quel caso, Gattuso diverrebbe il traghettatore di se stesso. Resta il fatto che lo ritengo un allenatore non da Milan, forse nemmeno da serie A.



Rispetto la tua idea, hai almeno elaborato il pensiero, solitamente leggo solo "via Gattuso", "prendiamo Conte prima che vada perchè lui sa vincere" ecc ecc....

Onestamente grossi schemi non se ne vedono, anche se conti molto il tipo di giocatori che hai, prendi Sarri, non so se sia possibile giocare cosi come vuole lui, con giocatori tipo i nostri.

E poi vedo la Juventus di Allegri, che senza schermi arriva da 4 anni, non a vincere il campionato, ma in semifinale/finale di CL, quindi ne rivaluto un pò l'importanza. 

Vedremo, speriamo, e tifiamo, che abbiamo tutti da guadagnarci


----------



## hiei87 (24 Settembre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Rispetto la tua idea, hai almeno elaborato il pensiero, solitamente leggo solo "via Gattuso", "prendiamo Conte prima che vada perchè lui sa vincere" ecc ecc....
> 
> Onestamente grossi schemi non se ne vedono, anche se conti molto il tipo di giocatori che hai, prendi Sarri, non so se sia possibile giocare cosi come vuole lui, con giocatori tipo i nostri.
> 
> ...



Speriamo dai. Ora come ora probabilmente non resta altro che affidarci a Gattuso e pregare, e così probabilmente sarà per l'anno prossimo perchè, se Gattuso dovesse arrivare 4°, resterà lui, altrimenti dubito che un top manager arriverà a fare l'Europa League. Preghiamo...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Settembre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Conte è arrivato alla Juve da non esperto.
> 
> Ripeto, non si può mettere il primo vucumprà che passa in strada in panchina, ci mancherebbe, ma presumo che chi ha messo Gattuso li, sopratutto chi lo MANTIENE li, abbia la capacità per giudicarlo adatto al ruolo.
> 
> Altrimenti il problema, altro che Gattuso, sono gli attuali dirigenti che nemmeno sanno valutare se hanno o meno un allenatore competente.


Gli attuali dirigenti si sono ritrovati con un Gattuso saldo in panchina, panchina cementata grazie a Mirabelli che ha preso iniziative in un contesto nel quale non c’era certezza della proprietà, figuriamoci dei dirigenti. Cacciare Gattuso in quel momento sarebbe stata scelta impopolare e forse non hanno avuto il coraggio di farla in quel momento, visto che anche Elliott nutriva fiducia in Gattuso. A ogni modo a me Gattuso non convinceva per niente, non ho mai avuto grande fiducia in lui.


----------



## Albijol (25 Settembre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Questo è un grosso equivoco. Elliott è arrivata e ha fatto tabula rasa. L'unico "superstite" è stato Gattuso. Mi sembra evidente che qualcuno(Leonardo) abbia consigliato di tenerlo. Se per convinzione o per mancanza di REALI alternative, non saprei dire.



Che Leonardo abbia voluto tenere Gattuso ci credo poco, tra i due non scorre buon sangue si sa. Più probabile la mancanza di reali alternative


----------



## pazzomania (25 Settembre 2018)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Gli attuali dirigenti si sono ritrovati con un Gattuso saldo in panchina, panchina cementata grazie a Mirabelli che ha preso iniziative in un contesto nel quale non c’era certezza della proprietà, figuriamoci dei dirigenti. Cacciare Gattuso in quel momento sarebbe stata scelta impopolare e forse non hanno avuto il coraggio di farla in quel momento, visto che anche Elliott nutriva fiducia in Gattuso. A ogni modo a me Gattuso non convinceva per niente, non ho mai avuto grande fiducia in lui.



Alt, se Gattuso è un inetto, non mando all' aria la stagione solo perchè lui è già in panchina.

Avere poco tempo per sostituirlo è soltanto un attenuante.

Riguardo la fiducia, boh, non me ne è mai fregato nulla di Gattuso, non più che di altri.

Io vedo la situazione globale, e non è un allenatore ad esaltarmi o deprimermi.

Gli allenatori vanno di pari-passo con i giocatori, non mi aspettavo un allenatore """"TOP""""""""" quando abbiamo un solo giocatore top.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Settembre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Alt, se Gattuso è un inetto, non mando all' aria la stagione solo perchè lui è già in panchina.
> 
> Avere poco tempo per sostituirlo è soltanto un attenuante.
> 
> ...



Io credo si sia guardato più all'uomo gattuso e ai suoi trascorsi col milan che al reale valore dell'allenatore.
In un ambiente come il nostro totalmente alla deriva e in crisi d'identità la figura di gattuso ha riportato ordine, appartenenza, disciplina. Tutti valori indispensabili in una squadra.
Mi auguro gattuso non sia stato scelto per il suo cv da allenatore o ancor meno per il segmentino buono dello scorso anno.
Del resto lo scorso campionato mister gattuso non ha fatto che rifare la preparazione e far correre i nostri per due mesi buoni, per il resto si è visto poco altro.
Io ero tra quelli contrari alla conferma di Gattuso ma non perchè non voglia bene al mister , anzi, ma perchè sulla panchina del milan sarebbe ora di piantarla di mettere gente che si deve formare per puntare su allenatori fatti e finiti e gattuso non lo è.
Come e in base a cosa dovrei giudicare le capacità del mister? In base al suo passato?
E allora non ho granchè di materiale a cui attaccarmi. Mi devo limitare al segmentino dello scorso anno?
Se poi pensiamo che la rosa è talmente scarsa che un novello in panchina valga come un big/navigato allora mettiamoci l'animo in pace.
Per me l'allenatore bravo fa la differenza e la fa col lavoro quotidiano e con le scelte.
Questo milan per ora ha fatto vedere tante buone cose ma ha anche evidenziato lacune paurose, non ho molta pazienza e non sono molto tollerante perchè il mister si ritrova una squadra titolare uguale per 9/11, dove un innesto è un campione e l'altro già era con noi lo scorso anno , la società gli ha migliorato la panchina e la preparazione è stata fatta per bene.
I risultati devono arrivare e per risultati non intendo tenere il passo della juve ma una media idonea per centrare il quarto posto.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Settembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io credo si sia guardato più all'uomo gattuso e ai suoi trascorsi col milan che al reale valore dell'allenatore.
> In un ambiente come il nostro totalmente alla deriva e in crisi d'identità la figura di gattuso ha riportato ordine, appartenenza, disciplina. Tutti valori indispensabili in una squadra.
> Mi auguro gattuso non sia stato scelto per il suo cv da allenatore o ancor meno per il segmentino buono dello scorso anno.
> Del resto lo scorso campionato mister gattuso non ha fatto che rifare la preparazione e far correre i nostri per due mesi buoni, per il resto si è visto poco altro.
> ...



Tutto condivisibile per un certo verso, ma quanti allenatori sono venuti dal nulla? Conte, Capello, Guardiola, Sacchi, e potremmo andare avanti all' infinito, ma continuo comunque a pensare che stiamo eccedendo col pessimismo:

Abbiamo una partita da recuperare, ok dobbiamo vincerla prima, ovvio, ma vincendola saremmo comunque davanti sia a Inter che Roma.

L' inter non ha ancora incontrato nessuno di forte, noi già Roma e Napoli.

Perchè tutto sto disfattismo?


----------



## gabri65 (25 Settembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io credo si sia guardato più all'uomo gattuso e ai suoi trascorsi col milan che al reale valore dell'allenatore.
> In un ambiente come il nostro totalmente alla deriva e in crisi d'identità la figura di gattuso ha riportato ordine, appartenenza, disciplina. Tutti valori indispensabili in una squadra.
> Mi auguro gattuso non sia stato scelto per il suo cv da allenatore o ancor meno per il segmentino buono dello scorso anno.
> Del resto lo scorso campionato mister gattuso non ha fatto che rifare la preparazione e far correre i nostri per due mesi buoni, per il resto si è visto poco altro.
> ...



Tutto molto condivisibile. Io credo che alla fine sia tutto legato al progetto di Elliott e cosa essa ne vuole fare del Milan. Se è veramente intenzionata a tenerlo a lungo, è possibile che sia stato fatto un progetto a lungo termine, con l'assetto societario come obiettivo principale. Per la squadra, probabilmente è stato valutato di fare ancora una stagione di transizione causa, FPF, VA, SA, mercato limitato, etc. Da ciò, il motivo di tenere Gattuso ancora per un po'. A meno di risultati disastrosi (dove per risultati disastrosi intendo fuori zona EL o peggio retrocessione), potrebbe essere nuovamente un "traghettatore per un'intera stagione". I veri piani li vedremo secondo me a fine campionato con il mercato di giugno e dirigenza pienamente a regime. Forse qualche aggiustatina a gennaio, ma ci credo poco. Se invece l'obiettivo è fin da ora centrare la zona CL, allora la panchina è traballante già adesso, ma non mi aspetto un allenatore "top", per i motivi detti sopra.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Settembre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tutto condivisibile per un certo verso, ma quanti allenatori sono venuti dal nulla? Conte, Capello, Guardiola, Sacchi, e potremmo andare avanti all' infinito, ma continuo comunque a pensare che stiamo eccedendo col pessimismo:
> 
> Abbiamo una partita da recuperare, ok dobbiamo vincerla prima, ovvio, ma vincendola saremmo comunque davanti sia a Inter che Roma.
> 
> ...



Per certi versi il comportamento della squadra mi sta stupendo.
Ho sempre visto gattuso allenatore come un meraviglioso difensivista, bravissimo nel preparare la squadra fisicamente e tatticamente soprattutto nel lavorare sotto palla per chiudere tutte le linee di passaggio e questo è grosso modo il miglior milan che abbiamo ammirato lo scorso anno in quei due mesi tanto lodati, il famoso segmentino.
Pronti via quest'anno trovo una filosofia totalmente diversa e un milan 'nuovo' : bravissimi a giocare da dietro, a volte forse esasperando il concetto, bravi nel palleggio ma fragili nella gestione e poco attenti difensivamente.
E' peggio perdere col napoli 1-0 oppure subire tre gol in rimonta dallo 0-2 a nostro favore?
E' peggio pareggiare 0-0 con l'atalanta o essere raggiunti per ben due volte?
Non so cosa sia peggio ma sicuramente non è da gattuso.
Sono parecchio confuso sul gattuso allenatore perchè non so cosa stia diventando e di conseguenza dove ci possa portare.
Di certo non è il gattuso di pisa e nemmeno quello dello scorso anno ma un allenatore nuovo.
Mi auguro che la ricerca della novità non lo porti ad una involuzione.
Lo scorso anno in tanti si sprecavano coi paragone indicando in gattuso il nuovo simeone. Questo gattuso ha mollato quella strada per il sarrismo o per il tiki taka di guardiola?
Io non lo so più ma lo scopriremo vivendo e spero vincendo.


----------



## Naruto98 (26 Settembre 2018)

Possiamo tirare una somma, indipendentemente dalla partita di Empoli di domani. Gattuso non è l'allenatore da cui il Milan può ripartire per tornare quello di un tempo. Ha troppi limiti tattici e, secondo me, anche comportamentali per allenare ad alti livelli. Per quanto mi riguarda, questo è il primo ma madornale errore della parte sportiva dell'era Elliott.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Settembre 2018)

Che torni ad allenare il Creta

- Subiamo gol in 11 gare di fila in Serie A
- Anche oggi abbiamo difeso un vantaggio di 1-0 a Empoli per subire - ovviamente - il pareggio
- Cambia solo dopo il pareggio nonostante le prestationi oscene di diversi giocatori (Borini su tutti, era un difensore del Empoli)
- Il solito tiki taka della difesa che crea solo rischi
- Non c'e un straccio di gioco. Tutto casuale.
- Ritmo blando, siamo lentissimi


In una parola: 
*BASTA!*


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Settembre 2018)

A breve si chiude, o stasera o dopo aver perso col Sassuolo.


----------



## Goro (27 Settembre 2018)

Pareggi con Cagliari, Atalanta ed Empoli...


----------



## Corpsegrinder (27 Settembre 2018)

È da esonerare, punto.


----------



## alcyppa (27 Settembre 2018)

Vediamo se ora ti dimetti.

Voglio proprio vedere.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (27 Settembre 2018)

Vai ad occuparti della pescheria, facci il piacere...


----------



## Cataldinho (27 Settembre 2018)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> È da esonerare, punto.



Purtroppo i risultati sono eloquenti


----------



## 7vinte (27 Settembre 2018)

Mi arrendo: deve andare via, mentalità da provinciale e squadra messa in campo malissimo. Mi spiave, ma via.


----------



## Hellscream (27 Settembre 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Vediamo se ora ti dimetti.
> 
> Voglio proprio vedere.



In Italia non si dimette nessuno, devono tirare fuori le palle e mandarlo via.


----------



## Kaw (27 Settembre 2018)

Aspetteranno Sassuolo, che di sicuro ci farà ballare domenica sera. 
Poi lo esonerano, ormai è finito.

Però chi arriva?


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Settembre 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Vediamo se ora ti dimetti.
> 
> Voglio proprio vedere.



Eh ma Gattuso non è il tipo che ruba soldi. Lui è capace di dimettersi cit


----------



## cris (27 Settembre 2018)

E S O N E R A RE
Vattene incapace!

Ovviamente era tutto prevedibile e previsto da mesi, ma al solito finche non ci si batte il naso, fanno tutti ridicole crociate solo per simpatia


----------



## marcokaka (27 Settembre 2018)

che vada a casa sto fallito... giocare 70 minuti con borini , vuol dire giocare 70 minuti senza attacco. Infame !


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Settembre 2018)

Finita.
Adesso mi siedo con la sigaretta in bocca ad aspettare il nome del sostituto che farà Leonardo (dopo il mercato penoso che ha fatto)


----------



## Blu71 (27 Settembre 2018)

Prima lascia e meglio è.


----------



## JohnDoe (27 Settembre 2018)

bene cosi , prima se ne va e meglio e . peggio di Montella.


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Settembre 2018)

Esonero

Gioco lento, macchinoso, inesistente, errori su errori in uscita, rimonte su rimonte, cambi perennemente sbagliati

Via


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Settembre 2018)

E come sempre i "ve l'avevo detto" e i disfattisti avevano ragione, as usual


----------



## Pitermilanista (27 Settembre 2018)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Aspetteranno Sassuolo, che di sicuro ci farà ballare domenica sera.
> Poi lo esonerano, ormai è finito.
> 
> Però chi arriva?



Basterebbe Donadoni, che rispetto al pescivendolo è un mix tra Happel, Sacchi, Capello e Guardiola.


----------



## Roccoro (27 Settembre 2018)

Lo difendevo prima dell'errore di romagnoli fatto perché Rino chiede sempre di iniziare da palla a terra dalla DIFESA con 5 uomini dell'Empoli al limite! Non si può far fare questi errori a romagnoli, Gattuso abbia la decenza di dimettersi!


----------



## alcyppa (27 Settembre 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Finita.
> Adesso mi siedo con la sigaretta in bocca ad aspettare il nome del sostituto che farà Leonardo (dopo il mercato penoso che ha fatto)



Che prendano un traghettatore VERO stavolta, che faccia solo quello e che mettano già da ora sotto contratto Conte per il prossimo anno.
E che a gennaio si faccia la campagna acquisti di conseguenza.

Solo quello devono fare, non esistono reali alternative.


Comunque sulla graticola oltre a Gattuso ci deve stare anche chi ce l'ha lasciato eh.
Anzi, a maggior ragione.


----------



## Jino (27 Settembre 2018)

Certo che un tecnico davanti ad un errore come quello di Romagnoli ci può far poco. In settimana deve cominciare a spiegare ai giocatori che non si deve passare la palla agli avversari? Dai.......


----------



## robs91 (27 Settembre 2018)

Lasciamo perdere che ogni secondo tempo si smette di giocare,lasciamo pure perdere Borini, ma un allenatore vero,sull 1-1 a Empoli non mette Castillejo per Calhanoglu ma toglie Kessie o Biglia e tenta il tutto per tutto.Vattene ad allenare il Pisa,è la tua dimensione.


----------



## Hellscream (27 Settembre 2018)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Aspetteranno Sassuolo, che di sicuro ci farà ballare domenica sera.
> Poi lo esonerano, ormai è finito.
> 
> Però chi arriva?



Sono ambiziosi? Chiamano Conte. "Ho il contezioso con il Chelsea"? "Quei soldi te li diamo noi, domani firmiamo". Se sono ambiziosi come dicono.


----------



## Kaw (27 Settembre 2018)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Basterebbe Donadoni, che rispetto al pescivendolo è un mix tra Happel, Sacchi, Capello e Guardiola.


Sono stanco di mezzi allenatori.
Se Elliott è davvero tanto potente, vada da Conte stasera e gli dia i soldi che chiede al Chelsea e lo metta in panchina.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Settembre 2018)

L'unica cosa di cui è capace è fare il pagliaccio urlante in panchina per 95'.


----------



## Aron (27 Settembre 2018)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Aspetteranno Sassuolo, che di sicuro ci farà ballare domenica sera.
> Poi lo esonerano, ormai è finito.
> 
> Però chi arriva?



Donadoni se ci va bene (era vicinissimo al Giappone e stranamente non ha ancora firmato), altrimenti Ranieri. 

Volendo si potrebbe bloccare Conte e piazzare un traghettatore, ma il punto è il solito: Conte non viene senza garanzia di investimenti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Settembre 2018)

Questa settimana si salva grazie al "fenomenissimo" portiere Torroncino o come cavolo si chiama.

Vedremo quale sarà il nuovo alibi dopo il Sassuolo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Settembre 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> E come sempre i "ve l'avevo detto" e i disfattisti avevano ragione, as usual



Non mi sembra disfattismo, senza la sculata di Cutrone con la Roma avremmo gli stessi punti del Bologna di Inzaghi.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (27 Settembre 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Donadoni se ci va bene (era vicinissimo al Giappone e stranamente non ha ancora firmato), altrimenti Ranieri.
> 
> Volendo si potrebbe bloccare Conte e piazzare un traghettatore, ma il punto è il solito: Conte non viene senza garanzia di investimenti.



Per come siamo messi Ranieri sarebbe Guardiola...


----------



## rot-schwarz (27 Settembre 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Donadoni se ci va bene (era vicinissimo al Giappone e stranamente non ha ancora firmato), altrimenti Ranieri.
> 
> Volendo si potrebbe bloccare Conte e piazzare un traghettatore, ma il punto è il solito: Conte non viene senza garanzia di investimenti.



ranieri ??? no mai ma scherziamo, donadoni non mi convince, conte non verra' non per il prezzo, ma non si brucera' con il milan, chi rimane io non vedo nessuno come alternativa


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Settembre 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Donadoni se ci va bene (era vicinissimo al Giappone e stranamente non ha ancora firmato), altrimenti Ranieri.
> 
> Volendo si potrebbe bloccare Conte e piazzare un traghettatore, ma il punto è il solito: Conte non viene senza garanzia di investimenti.



Ranieri viste le alternative sarebbe tipo Guardiola. Ci sono anche i pericolosissimi Prandelli e Montella-bis nel ventaglio delle possibilità.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Settembre 2018)

Non ci sono più scuse.


----------



## Aron (27 Settembre 2018)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Per come siamo messi Ranieri sarebbe Guardiola...



A me va bene purché gli facciano un contratto in scadenza a fine anno con opzione per il secondo. Niente contratti biennali.


----------



## diavolo (27 Settembre 2018)

A luglio disse di non avere obiettivi stagionali dunque non si può parlare di fallimento.


----------



## EmmePi (27 Settembre 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Sono ambiziosi? Chiamano Conte. "Ho il contezioso con il Chelsea"? "Quei soldi te li diamo noi, domani firmiamo". Se sono ambiziosi come dicono.



E' appunto come la penso io.
Spendi qualche milione (10/20) ma hai la quasi sicurezza di far rivalutare molti giocatori e probabilmente centrare la champions.

Certo se passa altro tempo neppure Conte potrebbe riuscirci.


----------



## David Gilmour (27 Settembre 2018)

Un po' d'amor proprio, Gattuso, si dimetta.
I punti e sopratutto lo svolgimento delle partite parlano chiaro: da luglio a oggi qui non ci sono neanche le fondamenta, figurarsi i fregi.


----------



## Smarx10 (27 Settembre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Certo che un tecnico davanti ad un errore come quello di Romagnoli ci può far poco. In settimana deve cominciare a spiegare ai giocatori che non si deve passare la palla agli avversari? Dai.......



Fosse solo quello il problema. Siamo una squadra che non ha un minimo di tenuta mentale. Oggi era una partita da chiudere 3-0. L'errore di Romagnoli non è colpa di Gattuso, il fatto che non fossimo avanti di 2-3 gol in quel momento sì. Abbiamo fatto 3 punti con Cagliari, Atalanta e Empoli. E in tutte le partite abbiamo dimostrato che non siamo una grande squadra. A Cagliari con un grande allenatore non entri con quella mentalità e non vieni preso a pallate per 20 minuti, con l'Atalanta sul 2-1 con loro in 10 per il Papu infortunato vai a fare il 3-1, e oggi la dovevi chiudere prima. Non è solo colpa di Gattuso, ma mi sembra che questa squadra (che comunque gioca anche bene) non riesca a fare il salto mentale, e questa è solo colpa sua.


----------



## Rossonero per sempre (27 Settembre 2018)

Non giudicatemi, ma fino a quando Gattuso sarà allenatore del Milan non guarderò più una partita...mi sono veramente rotto di soffrire così tanto........


----------



## David Gilmour (27 Settembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ranieri viste le alternative sarebbe tipo Guardiola. Ci sono anche i pericolosissimi Prandelli e *Montella-bis* nel ventaglio delle possibilità.



C'è un limite a tutto. Al Ridolini bis non ci credo neanche se mi pagate.


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2018)

Che sorpresa, eh?


----------



## Jino (27 Settembre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non ci sono più scuse.



Se guardassimo la qualità del gioco e mole di gioco creata siamo tra i migliori del campionato....però quello che conta sono i punti ed aimè da questo punto di vista la faccenda è drammatica, per me Rino non lo cacciano adesso, però se non vince le prossime due tre gare tanti saluti....


----------



## 7vinte (27 Settembre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non ci sono più scuse.



.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Settembre 2018)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> C'è un limite a tutto. Al Ridolini bis non ci credo neanche se mi pagate.



Neanch'io, ma sai che al Milan negli ultimi anni vale la regola "pensa al peggio possibile e ci azzechi"... quindi non sottovalutiamo nulla.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Settembre 2018)

Il bello è che ci sono alcuni che dicono di non esonerarlo perchè non ci sono alternative LOL


----------



## EmmePi (27 Settembre 2018)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Mi risulta che gattuso abbia in mente proprio quel modulo per il prossimo anno



Nel Monza???


----------



## 7vinte (27 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che sorpresa, eh?


 [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] [MENTION=1382]Aron[/MENTION] [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] ecc. Mi scuso con voi


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Settembre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Non mi sembra disfattismo, senza la sculata di Cutrone con la Roma avremmo gli stessi punti del Bologna di Inzaghi.



E chi ha detto il contrario? Intendo dire che io ero tra i "disfattisti" che non hanno creduto in Gattuso manco per un giorno


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Settembre 2018)

Che schifezza


----------



## singer (27 Settembre 2018)

Game over.
Gattuso ha sbagliato lavoro, almeno a questi livelli. La volontà - che lui ha inculcato - di non buttare MAI via il pallone è stato il seme della disfatta di questa squadra. Il tiki taka lo puoi fare (forse) se hai la rosa del Real Madrid, non con questa squadra. La dimostrazione è che le cose migliori questa rosa le ha fatte lo scorso inverno quando giocava di forza, grinta e velocità.


----------



## Albijol (27 Settembre 2018)

vattene se hai un minimo di dignità


----------



## Love (27 Settembre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Il bello è che ci sono alcuni che dicono di non esonerarlo perchè non ci sono alternative LOL



chi potremmo prendere...


----------



## EmmePi (27 Settembre 2018)

Altro campionato gettato alle ortiche, e tutto per non aver avuto le palle di cacciarlo prima dell'inizio stagione. A cedere giocatori non da Milan non ci hanno pensato due volte, l'allenatore chissà perchè ha avuto fiducia...


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Settembre 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> E' appunto come la penso io.
> Spendi qualche milione (10/20) ma hai la quasi sicurezza di far rivalutare molti giocatori e probabilmente centrare la champions.
> 
> Certo se passa altro tempo neppure Conte potrebbe riuscirci.



Centrare la Champions???
Ma dai... Con questa squadra...
Ragazzi smettiamola per un attimo di essere solo tifosi e siamo obiettivi. Manco Guardiola si qualificherebbe alla Champions con questa squadra.


----------



## Beppe85 (27 Settembre 2018)

Io ci ho sperato ma ora basta.
Non se ne può più... abbiamo paura di vincere... spero venga cambiato presto.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Settembre 2018)

Love ha scritto:


> chi potremmo prendere...



Non è una scusa per non cacciarlo. Preferisco non avere un allenatore che continuare con questo incapace.


----------



## Love (27 Settembre 2018)

cambiare modulo no??? ca.zzo ancelotti con quella squadra che ha,ha visto che prendevano gol da tutte le parti ed è passato al 442...questo conosce solo il 433..ma dai su...


----------



## EmmePi (27 Settembre 2018)

singer ha scritto:


> Game over.
> Gattuso ha sbagliato lavoro, almeno a questi livelli. La volontà - che lui ha inculcato - di non buttare MAI via il pallone è stato il seme della disfatta di questa squadra. Il tiki taka lo puoi fare (forse) se hai la rosa del Real Madrid, non con questa squadra. La dimostrazione è che le cose migliori questa rosa le ha fatte lo scorso inverno quando giocava di forza, grinta e velocità.



Infatti le squadre avversarie con un minimo di pressing recuperano spesso il pallone, e in zona pericolosa vicino la nostra area...


----------



## fabri47 (27 Settembre 2018)

Ormai è andata. Rimaniamo con lui e preghiamo...


----------



## EmmePi (27 Settembre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Non è una scusa per non cacciarlo. Preferisco non avere un allenatore che continuare con questo incapace.



Pepe Reina allenatore traghettatore


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Settembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ormai è andata. Rimaniamo con lui e preghiamo...



Quindi ti accontenti di un tredicesimo posto quest'anno?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Settembre 2018)

Credito finito.


----------



## Nevergiveup (27 Settembre 2018)

Speriamo che dopo essersi esposto così tanto per lui Maldini non si impunti a non cambiare per orgoglio...sarebbe un disastro.


----------



## Jino (27 Settembre 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Credito finito.



Questo è sicuro....


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Settembre 2018)

Cioè non capisco cosa aspettano.
Vittoria per 1-0 contro dei manovali lussemburghesi, 3 pareggi contro 3 squadre inguardabili, 1 sconfitta con 2 gol rimontati a Napoli e 1 vittoria casuale al 96' contro la Roma.
Il nulla più assoluto.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Settembre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Quindi ti accontenti di un tredicesimo posto quest'anno?


E chi prendi? Le alternative quali sono?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Settembre 2018)

Quanti punti avevamo con Montella l'anno scorso a questo punto della stagione? No perché credo che forse stiamo sotto tipo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Settembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> E chi prendi? Le alternative quali sono?



Donadoni, che è Gesù rispetto a Gattuso.


----------



## cris (27 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che sorpresa, eh?



Ma sono mesi che si sa, come al solito ce chi per partito preso non vuole vedere la realtá


----------



## Ragnet_7 (27 Settembre 2018)

Basta, abbiamo raggiunto il limite, si faccia da parte.


----------



## Jino (27 Settembre 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Quanti punti avevamo con Montella l'anno scorso a questo punto della stagione? No perché credo che forse stiamo sotto tipo



Oggi abbiamo una gara in meno, credo vincessimo con il Genoa saremmo li come punti


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Settembre 2018)

cris ha scritto:


> Ma sono mesi che si sa, come al solito ce chi per partito preso non vuole vedere la realtá




Bisognerebbe riprendere i post di chi difendeva gattuso e faceva pure ironia spicciola su chi scriveva la realtà. E ancora adesso c'è gente che schiferebbe Conte e non lo vuole al Milan!


----------



## hsl (27 Settembre 2018)

Lo vogliamo esonerare o no?


----------



## David Drills (27 Settembre 2018)

Ma basta con sta vittoria col Genoa, Piatek o come ***** si chiama ce ne fa 3


----------



## cris (27 Settembre 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Bisognerebbe riprendere i post di chi difendeva gattuso e faceva pure ironia spicciola su chi scriveva la realtà. E ancora adesso c'è gente che schiferebbe Conte e non lo vuole al Milan!



Bah guarda ricordo nitidamente 5-6 espertoni con le fette di salame sugli occhi che lanciavano le solite accuse a chi era realista. Poveri loro, si staranno rodendo il fegato il doppio.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Settembre 2018)

Quest'anno si doveva prendere uno tra Sarri e Conte. Di certo non si poteva ripartire con Gattuso, dai...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Settembre 2018)

cris ha scritto:


> Bah guarda ricordo nitidamente 5-6 espertoni con le fette di salame sugli occhi che lanciavano le solite accuse a chi era realista. Poveri loro, si staranno rodendo il fegato il doppio.




Tra questi c'era anche il difensore di Kalinic... E' un po' che non lo vedo postare.

Mi chiedo come sia possibile stare sempre dalla parte sbagliata. Ci sta prendere abbagli ogni tanto, ma sempre?


----------



## Goro (27 Settembre 2018)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Ma basta con sta vittoria col Genoa, Piatek o come ***** si chiama ce ne fa 3



Infatti


----------



## Igniorante (27 Settembre 2018)

Il bello, o meglio il brutto, è che col Sassuolo perdiamo sicuro.
O lo cacciano in queste due partite o sarà meglio augurarci che anche Elliot faccia la fine dei cinesi.


----------



## Goro (27 Settembre 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Quest'anno si doveva prendere uno tra Sarri e Conte. Di certo non si poteva ripartire con Gattuso, dai...



Noi cambiamo sempre a metà stagione, pratica che nei tempi belli si evitava


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Settembre 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Il bello, o meglio il brutto, è che col Sassuolo perdiamo sicuro.
> O lo cacciano in queste due partite o sarà meglio augurarci che anche Elliot faccia la fine dei cinesi.



Elliott non è come Fassone e gli altri pagliacci che c'erano prima, se Gattuso non vince lo mandano a via a calci 1 secondo dopo il fischio finale.


----------



## rossonero71 (27 Settembre 2018)

singer ha scritto:


> Game over.
> Gattuso ha sbagliato lavoro, almeno a questi livelli. La volontà - che lui ha inculcato - di non buttare MAI via il pallone è stato il seme della disfatta di questa squadra. Il tiki taka lo puoi fare (forse) se hai la rosa del Real Madrid, non con questa squadra. La dimostrazione è che le cose migliori questa rosa le ha fatte lo scorso inverno quando giocava di forza, grinta e velocità.


 ma mai mi sarei aspettato quello che hai detto da uno come Gattuso mai.. ha rifatto gli stessi identici errori di montella ..identici


----------



## alcyppa (27 Settembre 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Donadoni se ci va bene (era vicinissimo al Giappone e stranamente non ha ancora firmato), altrimenti Ranieri.
> 
> Volendo si potrebbe bloccare Conte e piazzare un traghettatore, ma il punto è il solito: Conte non viene senza garanzia di investimenti.



Basta ex milanisti che poi laggente rompe i maroni che bisogna tenerli.

Ok Ranieri che venga pure lui ma solo fino a fine stagione.
Poi Conte, Simeone o chi volete voi.

Ma uno SERIO.

E ci vogliono tanti investimenti sul mercato per creare una squadra adatta a chi prendi.


Se il progetto è serio questo va fatto, basta scuse.
Anche Leo e Paolo si meritano di stare sulla graticola perchè ok la riconoscenza ma non bisogna nemmeno avere le fette di prociutto sugli occhi...


----------



## cris (27 Settembre 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Basta ex milanisti che poi laggente rompe i maroni che bisogna tenerli.
> 
> Ok Ranieri che venga pure lui ma solo fino a fine stagione.
> Poi Conte, Simeone o chi volete voi.
> ...



Quoto. Ci serve semplicemente unVERO allenatore professionista, che esso sia milanista, interista o juventino. Basta con sti dilettanti ex giocatori a cui regalare soldi immeritati.


----------



## Igniorante (27 Settembre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Elliott non è come Fassone e gli altri pagliacci che c'erano prima, se Gattuso non vince lo mandano a via a calci 1 secondo dopo il fischio finale.



Speriamo. 
Il problema è che anche a livello di rosa siamo abbastanza mediocri. 
Di buoni da mandare in campo ci sono giusto 4 gatti.
L'unica soluzione sarebbe un Conte che trasforma i somari in stallone, ma figuriamoci se Conte viene in questa chiavica di squadra.


----------



## alcyppa (27 Settembre 2018)

cris ha scritto:


> Quoto. Ci serve semplicemente unVERO allenatore professionista, che esso sia milanista, interista o juventino. Basta con sti dilettanti ex giocatori a cui regalare soldi immeritati.



Che poi parliamo parliamo ma tanto il toccatore seriale rimane.

A Sassuolo vinceremo e tireremo avanti boccheggiando COME TUTTI GLI ANNI.


----------



## cris (27 Settembre 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Che poi parliamo parliamo ma tanto il toccatore seriale rimane.
> 
> A Sassuolo vinceremo e tireremo avanti boccheggiando COME TUTTI GLI ANNI.



Sarebbe catastrofico vincere a sassuolo, significherebbe prolugare l agonia con l inetto


----------



## alcyppa (27 Settembre 2018)

cris ha scritto:


> Sarebbe catastrofico vincere a sassuolo, significherebbe prolugare l agonia con l inetto



Ssssh zitto, che poi ti mandano a tifare Inter perchè chiunque ragioni con una scadenza superiore al "tra 20 minuti" non è un vero tifoso.


----------



## Willy Wonka (27 Settembre 2018)

La speranza è che Maldini non si fissi troppo su Gattuso, e nel caso sia pronto a fare mea culpa cambiandolo qualora ci siano le condizioni. È importante adesso che in società ci sia un confronto serio sul proseguo della stagione, non c'è molto tempo, cambiare a novembre/dicembre non serve a nulla. O entro la sosta oppure si tira dritto fino a fine stagione.


----------



## cris (27 Settembre 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ssssh zitto, che poi ti mandano a tifare Inter perchè chiunque ragioni con una scadenza superiore al "tra 20 minuti" non è un vero tifoso.



Ah vero dimenticavo, mai guardare oltre il proprio naso


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2018)

Tanto ormai la frittata è stata fatta. 

E non pensate che , in caso d'esonero, possa arrivare Conte. Pffffff

Al massimo prendono Donadoni, che poi ci ritroveremmo in panchina pure l'anno prossimo perchè "E' milanista, quindi deve restare. Lo vuoi cacciare? Non meriti di tifare" e blablabla


----------



## cris (27 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tanto ormai la frittata è stata fatta.
> 
> E non pensate che , in caso d'esonero, possa arrivare Conte. Pffffff
> 
> Al massimo prendono Donadoni, che poi ci ritroveremmo in panchina pure l'anno prossimo perchè "E' milanista, quindi deve restare. Lo vuoi cacciare? Non meriti di tifare" e blablabla



Tragicomico, non ne usciamo mai ragazzi, quanti anni di sofferenza. Maledetti.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (27 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tanto ormai la frittata è stata fatta.
> 
> E non pensate che , in caso d'esonero, possa arrivare Conte. Pffffff
> 
> Al massimo prendono Donadoni, che poi ci ritroveremmo in panchina pure l'anno prossimo perchè "E' milanista, quindi deve restare. Lo vuoi cacciare? Non meriti di tifare" e blablabla



Si, è un loop infinito. Colpa anche di tutti quei tifosi che continuano a giustificare e farsi andare bene qualsiasi cosa..


----------



## Moffus98 (27 Settembre 2018)

Ma come, questa catastrofe era stata preannunciata 3 mesi fa e voi solo ora aprite gli occhi? Spero che lo abbiate capito che questo non può allenare una grande squadra. Ora spero in una sconfitta netta a Sassuolo, cosi il cambio sarà inevitabile. Tanto con la sfortuna che avremo vinceremo a Sassuolo, già lo so.


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Settembre 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Si, è un loop infinito. Colpa anche di tutti quei tifosi che continuano a giustificare e farsi andare bene qualsiasi cosa..



Addirittura i tifosi avrebbero colpa di un pareggio con l'Empoli?
Ma tipo i giocatori colpa non ce l'hanno mai?


----------



## EmmePi (27 Settembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> La speranza è che Maldini non si fissi troppo su Gattuso, e nel caso sia pronto a fare mea culpa cambiandolo qualora ci siano le condizioni. È importante adesso che in società ci sia un confronto serio sul proseguo della stagione, non c'è molto tempo, cambiare a novembre/dicembre non serve a nulla. O entro la sosta oppure si tira dritto fino a fine stagione.



Maldini probabilmente non lo caccerebbe, ma non credo decida lui, e neppure Leo, la sorte dell'allenatore.
La decisione la prenderà Singer nel bene o nel male.


----------



## alcyppa (27 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tanto ormai la frittata è stata fatta.
> 
> E non pensate che , in caso d'esonero, possa arrivare Conte. Pffffff
> 
> Al massimo prendono Donadoni, che poi ci ritroveremmo in panchina pure l'anno prossimo perchè "E' milanista, quindi deve restare. Lo vuoi cacciare? Non meriti di tifare" e blablabla



Non se ne esce più veramente.

Ma finchè la mentalità del tifoso è questa ce lo meritiamo pure eh.


----------



## koti (27 Settembre 2018)

Il migliore tra quelli senza squadra mi pare Ranieri (a nomi come Conte non credo).

Gattuso si sta confermando peggio di Inzaghi.


----------



## alcyppa (28 Settembre 2018)

Trovo scandaloso che non ci sia ancora un comunicato che lo faccia fuori.

Ma tanto so già che non ci sarà nemmeno domani o tra un settimana...


Che degrado spaziale.


Datemi anche una roba tipo Ranieri per 6-7 mesi ma basta retropassaggi al portiere e gioco all'indietro.
BASTA.


----------



## Nevergiveup (28 Settembre 2018)

Continuo a refreshare e vagabondare sul forum sperando in qualche dichiarazione di Paolo e Leo...questo silenzio è assordante. Dispiace per Rino ma è compromesso ormai e giustamente direi per quanto visto in questo inizio di stagione


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Settembre 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Trovo scandaloso che non ci sia ancora un comunicato che lo faccia fuori.
> 
> Ma tanto so già che non ci sarà nemmeno domani o tra un settimana...
> 
> ...



Ranieri non viene per 6 mesi, così come pure Donadoni. Quanto meno possono accettare 6 mesi con obbligo al secondo anno in caso di qualificazione champion


----------



## alcyppa (28 Settembre 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ranieri non viene per 6 mesi, così come pure Donadoni. Quanto meno possono accettare 6 mesi con obbligo al secondo anno in caso di qualificazione champion


----------



## Igniorante (28 Settembre 2018)

Siamo destinati a non vedere la luce in fondo al tunnel, quantomeno nel breve periodo.
Come già detto da altri, siamo abbonati a loop infiniti fatti da traghettatori mediocri che per due mesi fatti bene restano un anno o più.


----------



## __king george__ (28 Settembre 2018)

beh ma tanto ora lui si dimette no? mica è uno attaccato alla poltrona? non sarebbe mai un peso per il milan? dicevano in tanti….


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Settembre 2018)

cris ha scritto:


> Sarebbe catastrofico vincere a sassuolo, significherebbe prolugare l agonia con l inetto



Una volta Sassuolo fu fatale per un nostro allenatore (Allegri), secondo me se si perde mandano via Gattuso.


----------



## Zenos (28 Settembre 2018)

Ed ancora una volta AVEVAMO RAGIONE...Gattuso non ha le capacità per dirigere una grande squadra,era una scommessa come tante,persa appunto,cosa ad alcuni di noi già evidente da qualche mese.


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Settembre 2018)

Tanto è sempre la stessa scena che si ripete ogni anno.
Si costruisce una squadra ridicola, si pompano i giornali con aspettative inverosimili, si sopravvalutano giocatori da Sassuolo e poi, quando i risultati in modo crudele mostrano il reale livello della squadra, si fa fuori l'allenatore. Ormai è un loop infinito, alimentato da una mentalità da sfigati.

Facciamo fuori Gattuso, no problem. Morto un papa se ne fa un altro. Prendiamo il solito allenatore che poi farà bene qualche mese per finire anche lui nello stesso vortice.

Spero sinceramente che questi di Elliott e la nuova dirigenza abbiano le idee chiare e scelgano qualcuno in cui si creda fino in fondo però. Cosa che dubito, siamo diventati il mio incubo, l'Inter di Moratti ma senza una lira.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Settembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Tanto è sempre la stessa scena che si ripete ogni anno.
> Si costruisce una squadra ridicola, si pompano i giornali con aspettative inverosimili, si sopravvalutano giocatori da Sassuolo e poi, quando i risultati in modo crudele mostrano il reale livello della squadra, si fa fuori l'allenatore. Ormai è un loop infinito, alimentato da una mentalità da sfigati.
> 
> Facciamo fuori Gattuso, no problem. Morto un papa se ne fa un altro. Prendiamo il solito allenatore che poi farà bene qualche mese per finire anche lui nello stesso vortice.
> ...



Non c'è dubbio andrà cosi.

Non credo che con un altro allenatore, i difensori smettano di fare errori da singoli, oppure che i nostri giocatori offensivi si mettano a segnare ad ogni occasione, visto quante ne sprecano ora.


----------



## sunburn (28 Settembre 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ed ancora una volta AVEVAMO RAGIONE...Gattuso non ha le capacità per dirigere una grande squadra,era una scommessa come tante,persa appunto,cosa ad alcuni di noi già evidente da qualche mese.



Il problema è che Gattuso maschera il vero problema: la rosa. Per battere l'Empoli, QUESTO EMPOLI, non serve avere Guardiola in panchina. Quando il divario tecnico tra due squadre è lampante, la più forte va col pilota automatico. In un ipotetico Real Madrid- Empoli, sulla panchina del Real potremmo andarci anche tu e io e vinceremmo 5 a 0. Quindi a me viene il dubbio che in fondo la rosa del Milan sia sì più forte di quell'Empoli ma che il divario sia meno ampio di quello che si pensa. E questo è il vero problema, che ci sarà anche col prossimo allenatore.


----------



## tonilovin93 (28 Settembre 2018)

Buongiorno ragazzi, Gattuso é ancora il nostro allenatore?


----------



## SoloMVB (28 Settembre 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Buongiorno ragazzi, Gattuso é ancora il nostro allenatore?



Credo si dimetta oggi,d'altronde l'ha detto lui che si farà da parte nel momento in cui capirà di essere inadeguatps,scusa,dimentico che siamo in Italia,la patria delle poltrone attaccate al culo


----------



## EmmePi (28 Settembre 2018)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Continuo a refreshare e vagabondare sul forum sperando in qualche dichiarazione di Paolo e Leo...questo silenzio è assordante. Dispiace per Rino ma è compromesso ormai e giustamente direi per quanto visto in questo inizio di stagione



Non ti preoccupare, come minimo perderemo un'altra giornata di campionato.... peggio ancora dovessimo sculare una vittoria col Sassuolo, allora l'equivoco si porterebbe avanti ancora e ancora e ancora........


----------



## EmmePi (28 Settembre 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> beh ma tanto ora lui si dimette no? mica è uno attaccato alla poltrona? non sarebbe mai un peso per il milan? dicevano in tanti….



Peggio, lo diceva Gattuso.


----------



## Black (28 Settembre 2018)

mi spiace per Gennaro, ma così proprio non va. Atteggiamento troppo difensivista. Se negli ultimi 10 minuti abbiamo chiuso l'Empoli in attacco, perchè prima non è stato fatto per cercare il 2-0? perchè accontentarsi sempre di 1 gol di vantaggio? posso capire se fai così contro Roma o Napoli, ma contro una squadraccia come l'Empoli non si può.


----------



## jacky (28 Settembre 2018)

Vorrei tornare ancora una volta indietro due mesi, come due anni fa... e rileggere tutti gli scritti su Gattuso.

Dove sono quelli che dicevano che non ero tifoso del Milan, ero un troll e richiamavano pezzettini di campionato e ipotetici terzi posti?

La nuova proprietà ha fatto un errore ancor più grande di Mirabelli e Fassone, che almeno ripartivano da un tecnico che aveva vinto una Coppa e ci aveva riportato in Europa senza mercato.

Il Signor Maldini e il Signor Leonardo sono convinti che basti la loro presenza per far diventare grandi allenatori e giocatori, ma io mi chiedo senza aver avuto GRANDISSIMI allenatori, loro dove sarebbero? Se Baresi e Maldini avessero avuto un Brocchi o un Gattuso, oggi sarebbero nel dimenticatoio...

Serviva un professionista dell'area tecnica, hanno creduto che loro fossero le divinità capaci di trasformare questo gruppo... e ora devono pagare.

Perché il Milan sta facendo schifo con avversari lussemburghesi e di Serie B, poteva prendere 2-3 gol a Cagliari, 4 con l'Atalanta e 2 minimo ieri. E fanno passare le 2-3 sfuriate a partita, fatte da giocatori immensamente più forti e ricchi degli avversari, come "bel gioco".

Ieri anche un bambino vedeva che nella ripresa bisognava rinforzare il centrocampo. Anche un bambino sa che in una squadra che gioca 4 partite in 12 giorni non si può fare il primo cambio a 10 minuti dalla fine.
È una vergogna!


----------



## jacky (28 Settembre 2018)

Ah in 2 mesi Sarri ha rivoluzionato il Chelsea, tutte vinte in campionato tranne uno ed è appena uscito vittorioso 1-2 contro il Liverpool.

Questo per i soloni del "ci vuole tempo, ci vogliono anni..." abbiamo visto delle amichevoli estive imbarazzanti e ora la mentalità e l'organizzazione fragilissima che abbiamo continua anche con squadracce di dopolavoristi e di serie B.

Vedo che alcuni continuano a difendere tutto ciò, a loro dico che sono il vero male di questa squadra e che alla fin fine, forse, gli sta pure bene vederci così. Io ci soffro.

Detto questo c'è sempre un Conte libero... Costi quel che costi devono prenderlo oggi pomeriggio, ne hanno dati 14 a Singer... che paghino Abrahmovic e chiudano questo teatrino ridicolo. A -12 dalla Juventus (-10, -9 è uguale), povero Higuain!


----------



## tonilovin93 (28 Settembre 2018)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Credo si dimetta oggi,d'altronde l'ha detto lui che si farà da parte nel momento in cui capirà di essere inadeguatps,scusa,dimentico che siamo in Italia,la patria delle poltrone attaccate al culo



Bene, allora ci sentiamo domani sperando in novità positive per noi.


----------



## EmmePi (28 Settembre 2018)

A questo punto solo Conte può raddrizzare la situazione, ed invertire il pericolossisimo trend. Perchè quest'anno se non si cambia con una vera scossa, ci scordiamo pure un piazzamento in EL!

Singer deve andare di persona da Conte, contratto da 8/10 pippi per 3 anni + bonus e vedrai se poi non prenota subito l'aereo per malpensa.


----------



## jacky (28 Settembre 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> A questo punto solo Conte può raddrizzare la situazione, ed invertire il pericolossisimo trend. Perchè quest'anno se non si cambia con una vera scossa, ci scordiamo pure un piazzamento in EL!
> 
> Singer deve andare di persona da Conte, contratto da 8/10 pippi per 3 anni + bonus e vedrai se poi non prenota subito l'aereo per malpensa.



Non c'è la volontà... perché si spendono 25 per Castillejo, 14 per Gazidis... e su Conte fanno gli schizzinosi.

Conte se lo paghi viene. Punto.


----------



## Hellscream (28 Settembre 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ed ancora una volta AVEVAMO RAGIONE...Gattuso non ha le capacità per dirigere *una grande squadra*,era una scommessa come tante,persa appunto,cosa ad alcuni di noi già evidente da qualche mese.



Ma noi "non siamo una grande squadra" cit.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (28 Settembre 2018)

Sono uno di quelli che ha sempre difeso Gattuso...non tanto per il fatto che è una nostra bandiera...i sentimenti non dovrebbero mai influenzare i giudizi...ma proprio perchè lo ritenevo l'allenatore giusto per questa squadra...
Inutile farsi illusioni e giudicare da tifoso...meglio e più giusto guardare in faccia la realtà...questa squadra nel complesso è mediocre ed il sesto posto raggiunto la scorsa stagione è il giusto traguardo raggiungibile...troppi giocatori da ''Europa League''
Vero...è arrivato un campione come Higuain che può far crescere il livello...ma da solo non basta...al Milan odierno mancano tecnica,fisicità ed intelligenza calcistica...troppo anche per uno come il Pipita...
Per questo ritenevo che la scelta migliore fosse quella di affidare la guida tecnica ad un allenatore concreto con pochi fronzoli tattici ed orientato su concetti come impegno,intensità,grinta e via dicendo...ed il Gattuso visto lo scorso anno corrispondeva perfettamente a quel tipo d'allenatore ed il Milan era quello che auspicavo...squadra corta dove si curava sopratutto la fase difensiva e si colpiva l'avversario appena se ne aveva l'occasione...
Invece...sorpresa delle sorprese mi ritrovo in panchina il ''Guardiola dei poveri''...ed in campo una squadra che non avendo i mezzi necessari lascia sempre le partite a metà...giochicchia e non concretizza...ed appena l'avversario alza il ritmo subisce senza opporsi...
A mio parere i risultati fin qui arrivati non sono il frutto del caso o della sfortuna...ma sono la logica conseguenza di una ''filosofia'' calcistica sbagliata...non ci sono i mezzi per giocare un calcio intelligente,proficuo ed elegante...dobbiamo tornare a giocare il calcio ''pane e salame'' del girone di ritorno della scorsa stagione...
Caro Rino...per il bene di tutti...spero capirai il più presto possibile che così proprio non va...o non andremo da nessuna parte...


----------



## Aron (28 Settembre 2018)

Auro Palomba: "Elliott metta mano al portafoglio e prenda Conte."


----------



## cris (28 Settembre 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Vorrei tornare ancora una volta indietro due mesi, come due anni fa... e rileggere tutti gli scritti su Gattuso.
> 
> Dove sono quelli che dicevano che non ero tifoso del Milan, ero un troll e richiamavano pezzettini di campionato e ipotetici terzi posti?
> 
> ...



Han nascosto la testa sotto terra come gli struzzi.
A quei tempi invece cantavano come galli.


----------



## Aron (28 Settembre 2018)

Soluzione secondo me ottimale: Donadoni traghettatore (e glielo si dice chiaro e tondo) e bloccare Conte per l'anno prossimo.

Non c'è dubbio che Conte accetti, a patto che gli si riconosca l'ingaggio che chiede e gli si allestisca una squadra che arrivi quarta in scioltezza e possa essere un outsider per lo scudetto. 

Un rifiuto di Conte significherebbe solo altri due anni di campagne acquisti autofinanziate.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (28 Settembre 2018)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Sono uno di quelli che ha sempre difeso Gattuso...non tanto per il fatto che è una nostra bandiera...i sentimenti non dovrebbero mai influenzare i giudizi...ma proprio perchè lo ritenevo l'allenatore giusto per questa squadra...
> Inutile farsi illusioni e giudicare da tifoso...meglio e più giusto guardare in faccia la realtà...questa squadra nel complesso è mediocre ed il sesto posto raggiunto la scorsa stagione è il giusto traguardo raggiungibile...troppi giocatori da ''Europa League''
> Vero...è arrivato un campione come Higuain che può far crescere il livello...ma da solo non basta...al Milan odierno mancano tecnica,fisicità ed intelligenza calcistica...troppo anche per uno come il Pipita...
> Per questo ritenevo che la scelta migliore fosse quella di affidare la guida tecnica ad un allenatore concreto con pochi fronzoli tattici ed orientato su concetti come impegno,intensità,grinta e via dicendo...ed il Gattuso visto lo scorso anno corrispondeva perfettamente a quel tipo d'allenatore ed il Milan era quello che auspicavo...squadra corta dove si curava sopratutto la fase difensiva e si colpiva l'avversario appena se ne aveva l'occasione...
> ...



Concordo.

Innanzitutto troppi gol presi.
C'e' poi questa ossessione di far partire l'azione dal basso che ci sta costando vari punti, perche' non abbiamo giocatori capaci di impostare il gioco in questa maniera.
Poi c'e' un altro problema grosso: vai in vantaggio a Napoli, ti fai recuperare e perdi; vai in vantaggio due volte contro l'Atalanta, ti fai recuperare e pareggi; vai in vantaggio ad Empoli e poi pareggi. Questo perche', una volta in vantaggio invece di chiuderla ci abbassiamo e alla fine il gol lo prendiamo ( e ricominciamo poi a giocare...). 

Siamo ancora a Settembre, potenzialmente vincendo il recupero stiamo a -3 dal quarto posto. C'e' ancora tutta una stagione da giocare pero' bisogna darsi una svegliata e se per svegliarci serve l'esonero di Rino, che lo facciano subito.


----------



## alcyppa (28 Settembre 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Soluzione secondo me ottimale: *Donadoni traghettatore* (e glielo si dice chiaro e tondo) e bloccare Conte per l'anno prossimo.
> 
> Non c'è dubbio che Conte accetti, a patto che gli si riconosca l'ingaggio che chiede e gli si allestisca una squadra che arrivi quarta in scioltezza e possa essere un outsider per lo scudetto.
> 
> Un rifiuto di Conte significherebbe solo altri due anni di campagne acquisti autofinanziate.



No Aron, i tifosi sono ebeti e se facesse anche solo decentemente poi romperebbero le balle per far rimanere la """bandiera""".

Gente esterna, basta ex.


----------



## varvez (28 Settembre 2018)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Sono uno di quelli che ha sempre difeso Gattuso...non tanto per il fatto che è una nostra bandiera...i sentimenti non dovrebbero mai influenzare i giudizi...ma proprio perchè lo ritenevo l'allenatore giusto per questa squadra...
> Inutile farsi illusioni e giudicare da tifoso...meglio e più giusto guardare in faccia la realtà...questa squadra nel complesso è mediocre ed il sesto posto raggiunto la scorsa stagione è il giusto traguardo raggiungibile...troppi giocatori da ''Europa League''
> Vero...è arrivato un campione come Higuain che può far crescere il livello...ma da solo non basta...al Milan odierno mancano tecnica,fisicità ed intelligenza calcistica...troppo anche per uno come il Pipita...
> Per questo ritenevo che la scelta migliore fosse quella di affidare la guida tecnica ad un allenatore concreto con pochi fronzoli tattici ed orientato su concetti come impegno,intensità,grinta e via dicendo...ed il Gattuso visto lo scorso anno corrispondeva perfettamente a quel tipo d'allenatore ed il Milan era quello che auspicavo...squadra corta dove si curava sopratutto la fase difensiva e si colpiva l'avversario appena se ne aveva l'occasione...
> ...



"del girone di ritorno" è eccessivo, di poche partite purtroppo


----------



## gabri65 (28 Settembre 2018)

Non so se sono uno degli struzzi che si nasconde, ma certo non rinnego quello che ho scritto, e mi sembra tutto sommato infantile andare a rivangare. Sì, sono uno che ha difeso Gattuso, ma non certo perché mi piaceva come allenatore. Semplicemente ritenevo eccessive e prevenute alcune critiche anche infiammate che gli venivano rivolte, tenuto conto che aveva preso la squadra dalla fogna e portata almeno in EL. Poi tecnicamente (e come immagine di persona da spendere pubblicamente) non è mai piaciuto nemmeno a me. Ben specificato, sempre. Sono anch'io per cambiare, per il bene del Milan anzitutto.
Detto questo, vorrei fare qualche appunto:
- le critiche a Maldini sono pretestuose ed indegne, io le eviterei, perché non credo minimamente dipenda interamente da lui, non capisco come sia nato questo discorso ... solo un paio di mesi fa ... vi ricordate?
- continuo comunque a non capire questo amore morboso per Conte, che non si sa nemmeno se desideri venire, non esiste un solo altro allenatore sulla faccia della terra che va bene, anche solo per traghettare?
In questo momento al Milan serve un allenatore che risistemi la testa dei giocatori, punto. Poi si può chiamare Conte, si può chiamare in altro modo. Dire sempre il solito nome crea faziosità.


----------



## Aron (28 Settembre 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> No Aron, i tifosi sono ebeti e se facesse anche solo decentemente poi romperebbero le balle per far rimanere la """bandiera""".
> 
> Gente esterna, basta ex.




Ci sta.
Comunque sia si deve chiarire col neo-allenatore che è solo e soltanto un traghettatore.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (28 Settembre 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non so se sono uno degli struzzi che si nasconde, ma certo non rinnego quello che ho scritto, e mi sembra tutto sommato infantile andare a rivangare. Sì, sono uno che ha difeso Gattuso, ma non certo perché mi piaceva come allenatore. Semplicemente ritenevo eccessive e prevenute alcune critiche anche infiammate che gli venivano rivolte, tenuto conto che aveva preso la squadra dalla fogna e portata almeno in EL. Poi tecnicamente (e come immagine di persona da spendere pubblicamente) non è mai piaciuto nemmeno a me. Ben specificato, sempre. Sono anch'io per cambiare, per il bene del Milan anzitutto.
> Detto questo, vorrei fare qualche appunto:
> - le critiche a Maldini sono pretestuose ed indegne, io le eviterei, perché non credo minimamente dipenda interamente da lui, non capisco come sia nato questo discorso ... solo un paio di mesi fa ... vi ricordate?
> - continuo comunque a non capire questo amore morboso per Conte, che non si sa nemmeno se desideri venire, non esiste un solo altro allenatore sulla faccia della terra che va bene, anche solo per traghettare?
> In questo momento al Milan serve un allenatore che risistemi la testa dei giocatori, punto. Poi si può chiamare Conte, si può chiamare in altro modo. Dire sempre il solito nome crea faziosità.


Per completezza...
Maldini è arrivato al Milan si può dire a stagione già iniziata...la squadra era già in ritiro...quindi...sfido chiunque a trovare un dirigente che insediatosi ad Agosto ha deciso come prima cosa di esonerare l'allenatore senza avere nemmeno giocato una partita ufficiale...
Capitolo Conte...ci si dimentica che è stato l'allenatore del Chelsea fino ai primi giorni di luglio...e lo è stato per sua volontà avendo deciso di portare la sua causa fin dentro le aule di un tribunale...

Detto questo...a me la decisione di continuare con Gattuso pare la più logica possibile visto quello scritto sopra...
Ma come sempre quando si prende una decisione si corre (anche) il rischio di sbagliare...in questo caso pare che a sbagliarsi siano quelli che ritenevano Gattuso meritevole di riconferma...e mi ci metto pure io...
No problem...lascio tranquillamente e volentieri spazio a quelli che da mesi scrivono che la risoluzione di tutti i problemi è li a portata di mano e si chiama Antonio Conte...
Lascio spazio a quelli che ritengono gli allenatori ''bandiera'' i maggiori (se non addirittura unici) responsabili del decadimento del Milan...
Se questo accadrà sarò ben felice di rivedere finalmente il Milan ai vertici...se invece anche Conte andrà a cozzare contro il muro della mediocrità che cinge Milanello da sei anni a questa parte sarò curioso di leggere come verrà giustificato...


----------



## Zenos (28 Settembre 2018)

marcokaka ha scritto:


> che vada a casa sto fallito... giocare 70 minuti con borini , vuol dire giocare 70 minuti senza attacco. Infame !





Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Per completezza...
> Maldini è arrivato al Milan si può dire a stagione già iniziata...la squadra era già in ritiro...quindi...sfido chiunque a trovare un dirigente che insediatosi ad Agosto ha deciso come prima cosa di esonerare l'allenatore senza avere nemmeno giocato una partita ufficiale...
> Capitolo Conte...ci si dimentica che è stato l'allenatore del Chelsea fino ai primi giorni di luglio...e lo è stato per sua volontà avendo deciso di portare la sua causa fin dentro le aule di un tribunale...
> 
> ...



Il dubbio ce lo potremo togliere solo dopo aver preso un allenatore Top.


----------



## admin (28 Settembre 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> No Aron, i tifosi sono ebeti e se facesse anche solo decentemente poi romperebbero le balle per far rimanere la """bandiera""".
> 
> Gente esterna, basta ex.



.


----------



## __king george__ (28 Settembre 2018)

.


----------



## PM3 (28 Settembre 2018)

Io continuo a sostenere che Gattuso sia un buon allenatore.
Ha creato un gruppo, una squadra e da quest'anno sta cercando di proporre un gioco propositivo. 
Le partite sono chiare, la squadra fraseggia bene e crea tante occasioni da gol. Sono dati oggettivi...
Però non sarà mai un top, in quanto sta dimostrando di non saper trasmettere quella grinta, concentrazione e determinazione fondamentale per ogni top team. E' un allenatore che farebbe bene con qualsiasi squadra che punta all'europa league, lo vedo sul livello di Pioli, tanto per fare un esempio. 
Con Higuain pensavo bastasse anche Gattuso per arrivare in champions e oggettivamente se non avessimo commesso errori pacchiani saremmo al quarto posto minimo. Ma con i se non si va avanti. 
Esonerare adesso Gattuso è inutile. A questo punto bisogna attendere la sosta, Gattuso deve fare sei punti se vuole salvare la panchina. Con un pareggio o sconfitta con il Sassuolo comincerei a contattare Conti, Wenger, Rijkaard, Donadoni.


----------



## Djici (28 Settembre 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ci sta.
> Comunque sia si deve chiarire col neo-allenatore che è solo e soltanto un traghettatore.



Bei tempi quand avevamo un CESARE Maldini in casa pronto a farlo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Settembre 2018)

.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (28 Settembre 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non so se sono uno degli struzzi che si nasconde, ma certo non rinnego quello che ho scritto, e mi sembra tutto sommato infantile andare a rivangare. Sì, sono uno che ha difeso Gattuso, ma non certo perché mi piaceva come allenatore. Semplicemente ritenevo eccessive e prevenute alcune critiche anche infiammate che gli venivano rivolte, tenuto conto che aveva preso la squadra dalla fogna e portata almeno in EL. Poi tecnicamente (e come immagine di persona da spendere pubblicamente) non è mai piaciuto nemmeno a me. Ben specificato, sempre. Sono anch'io per cambiare, per il bene del Milan anzitutto.
> Detto questo, vorrei fare qualche appunto:
> - le critiche a Maldini sono pretestuose ed indegne, io le eviterei, perché non credo minimamente dipenda interamente da lui, non capisco come sia nato questo discorso ... solo un paio di mesi fa ... vi ricordate?
> - continuo comunque a non capire questo amore morboso per Conte, che non si sa nemmeno se desideri venire, non esiste un solo altro allenatore sulla faccia della terra che va bene, anche solo per traghettare?
> In questo momento al Milan serve un allenatore che risistemi la testa dei giocatori, punto. Poi si può chiamare Conte, si può chiamare in altro modo. Dire sempre il solito nome crea faziosità.





Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Per completezza...
> Maldini è arrivato al Milan si può dire a stagione già iniziata...la squadra era già in ritiro...quindi...sfido chiunque a trovare un dirigente che insediatosi ad Agosto ha deciso come prima cosa di esonerare l'allenatore senza avere nemmeno giocato una partita ufficiale...
> Capitolo Conte...ci si dimentica che è stato l'allenatore del Chelsea fino ai primi giorni di luglio...e lo è stato per sua volontà avendo deciso di portare la sua causa fin dentro le aule di un tribunale...
> 
> ...



Ciao ragazzi, mi sono espresso più volte su Gattuso e dopo Empoli non ho ritenuto di dover dire sempre le solite cose, anche perché non ho visto la partita e stavolta dalla sintesi ci vedo molto di episodico nel risultato. Quoto voi perché vi ritengo i più meritevoli di dialogo fra quelli che sono dall'altra parte della barricata sul caso Gattuso, a parte Victorss che in questi giorni non sto leggendo. 

Intanto sono d'accordo sulla questione del rispetto, dovuto a Gattuso come lo era ad Inzaghi (ma in realtà a chiunque). A tal proposito ho trovato davvero di cattivo gusto le dichiarazioni di Rami su Pippo (Rami poi...).

Su Gattuso ho sempre avuto dubbi sul modo di affrontare le medio-piccole, dubbi che purtroppo stanno venendo confermati. Poi c'è il discorso dell'esperienza (ha solo 40 anni non dimentichiamolo) e la regola non scritta, con la quale io personalmente sono fissato, che con il cambio di proprietà e dirigenza debba cambiare anche l'allenatore alla prima occasione utile, per motivi che sono ovvi.

Ecco, agganciandomi al vostro discorso, questa occasione utile non c'è stata, perché fate giustamente notare che ad esempio Maldini è arrivato a cose ampiamente fatte, anche per il mercato, mentre lo stesso Leonardo (che con Rino non ha certo rapporti idilliaci) si è insediato quando Elliott aveva subito confermato ufficialmente Gattuso, senza nominare non a caso Mirabelli e Fassone, quindi penso che anche il brasiliano abbia potuto poco. I Singer avranno valutato l'impossibilità di arrivare a grandi nomi e una certa fiducia in Gattuso la riponevano anche, da quella partita di ritorno con l'Arsenal. Per me sbagliando, ma oggettivamente chi era disponibile? Solo Conte se si pagava Abramovich, cosa che non avranno voluto fare anche per principio. 

Per noi è una brutta gatta da pelare, perché è una situazione che nasce male in partenza ma allo stesso tempo difficilmente evitabile a meno di accettare un salasso economico. Sarebbe stato bello non bruciare l'ennesima bandiera e ricordarlo come il Caronte che ci ha tolto dalle sabbie mobili per mantenerci almeno in Europa e, chissà, tornare un giorno da allenatore fatto e finito dopo essersi fatto le ossa (ricorderete certamente che una cosa simile fece Capello)...e invece no, qualcuno ha voluto rinnovargli il contratto a forza e in gran fretta dopo poche partite buone, unicamente per pararsi il sedere e non certo per il bene del Milan. Altrimenti a questo punto sulla nostra panchina siederebbe il signor Sarri.


----------



## Aron (28 Settembre 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Bei tempi quand avevamo un CESARE Maldini in casa pronto a farlo.



Mi è venuto in mente un traghettatore "sfizioso": Zeman 

Almeno li farebbe stremare in allenamento.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (28 Settembre 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Io continuo a sostenere che Gattuso sia un buon allenatore.
> Ha creato un gruppo, una squadra e da quest'anno sta cercando di proporre un gioco propositivo.
> Le partite sono chiare, la squadra fraseggia bene e crea tante occasioni da gol. Sono dati oggettivi...
> Però non sarà mai un top, in quanto sta dimostrando di non saper trasmettere quella grinta, concentrazione e determinazione fondamentale per ogni top team. E' un allenatore che farebbe bene con qualsiasi squadra che punta all'europa league, lo vedo sul livello di Pioli, tanto per fare un esempio.
> ...



Se per questo se non avessimo avuto il colpo di fortuna con la Roma saremmo messi pure peggio.. Questo modo di ragionare è quello che faceva dire ad alcuni che l'anno scorso con Gattuso siamo arrivati terzi.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Settembre 2018)

Prese la squadra ed già incominciò portare risultati altalentanti. Ma vabbe ci stava visto che era "nuovo". Dopo a Gennaio e Febbraio ottimi periodi. Squadra sembra per tratti allenata davvero. Squadra cinica, solida con i reparti stretti tra loro. Tuttavia, io invitavo alla calma. Prendere una squadra in corsa con zero obiettivi e sopratutto l'esaltazione dell'allenatore nuovo possono incidere sui risultati a corte termine ma non nel lungo. Basta vedere in altri circostanze tipo Ferrara con La Juve, Stramaccioni che vinceva di qua e la, Pioli ecc ecc. infinità di esempi di allenatori che hanno preso una squadra in corso fatto bene, per poi fare schifo la stagione seguente.

Ed infatti dopo l'Arsenal, un vero disastro.. ed ora il trend continua da dove è iniziato. 4 vittorie in 14 partite di campionato.. questo è Gattuso eheh ma ogni stagione storia a se. Si certo ma l'allenatore è lo stesso ed i risultati fanno schifo. Oltre ad una squadra senza logica. Confusione totale in campo


----------



## PM3 (28 Settembre 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Se per questo se non avessimo avuto il colpo di fortuna con la Roma saremmo messi pure peggio.. Questo modo di ragionare è quello che faceva dire ad alcuni che l'anno scorso con Gattuso siamo arrivati terzi.



Vittoria meritata con la Roma, non si può parlare di fortuna...
Invece quando prendi pali, i portieri avversari diventano tutti fenomeni... 
La logica del discorso del "girone di Gattuso" era perché esisteva solo quel metro di giudizio per giudicarlo.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (28 Settembre 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Vittoria meritata con la Roma, non si può parlare di fortuna...
> Invece quando prendi pali, i portieri avversari diventano tutti fenomeni...
> La logica del discorso del "girone di Gattuso" era perché esisteva solo quel metro di giudizio per giudicarlo.



Meritata solo dal punto di vista del gioco ma mai che vinciamo con netta superiorità. Sempre a vincere con un gol di scarto all'ultimo minuto. Potevano vincerla benissimo anche loro così come ieri potevamo perderla. 
C'erano altri metri per giudicare anche il girone di Gattuso ma è stato scelto quello che faceva più comodo a qualcuno..


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (28 Settembre 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi, mi sono espresso più volte su Gattuso e dopo Empoli non ho ritenuto di dover dire sempre le solite cose, anche perché non ho visto la partita e stavolta dalla sintesi ci vedo molto di episodico nel risultato. Quoto voi perché vi ritengo i più meritevoli di dialogo fra quelli che sono dall'altra parte della barricata sul caso Gattuso, a parte Victorss che in questi giorni non sto leggendo.
> 
> Intanto sono d'accordo sulla questione del rispetto, dovuto a Gattuso come lo era ad Inzaghi (ma in realtà a chiunque). A tal proposito ho trovato davvero di cattivo gusto le dichiarazioni di Rami su Pippo (Rami poi...).
> 
> ...


Amico Ruud...ricambio la stima e mi congratulo con te perchè leggere opinioni ben argomentate è merce rara specialmente se l'argomento di discussione è Gattuso...
Ovviamente rispetto la tua opinione e vedendo questo inizio di stagione hai buone possibilità di averci visto giusto...
Io invece se potessi tornare indietro...rifarei tutto nella stessa maniera...
Perchè in Gattuso allenatore ci credevo veramente...la mia non è riconoscenza verso una nostra bandiera...quella ci sarà sempre a prescindere...vedevo in lui le caratteristiche giuste per poter guidare il Milan...o più precisamente questo Milan...
Un Milan modesto composto da giocatori mediocri che nell'arco di una stagione tirano fuori il periodo positivo che li fa sembrar campioni...ma tirate le somme restano quello che sono...mediocri...
Pensavo che per questo gruppo servisse un allenatore che li facesse andare oltre i loro limiti...un allenatore simbolo di questa filosofia...
Invece...mi sono ritrovato in panchina un ''montelliano''...un teorico del ''bel gioco''...
E dove vogliamo arrivare con i pochi mezzi che abbiamo a disposizione?
Spero che Rino ritorni sui suoi passi e ritorni a mettere in campo una squadra fatta a sua immagine e somiglianza...altrimenti assisteremo ad un fallimento ''annunciato''...


----------



## PM3 (28 Settembre 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Meritata solo dal punto di vista del gioco ma mai che vinciamo con netta superiorità. Sempre a vincere con un gol di scarto all'ultimo minuto. Potevano vincerla benissimo anche loro così come ieri potevamo perderla.
> C'erano altri metri per giudicare anche il girone di Gattuso ma è stato scelto quello che faceva più comodo a qualcuno..



Infatti ho scritto che Gattuso ha fallito su determinati aspetti. Mentre nel creare una squadra e darle un gioco ha fatto un buon lavoro, non eccelso, ma neanche scarso.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Settembre 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi, mi sono espresso più volte su Gattuso e dopo Empoli non ho ritenuto di dover dire sempre le solite cose, anche perché non ho visto la partita e stavolta dalla sintesi ci vedo molto di episodico nel risultato. Quoto voi perché vi ritengo i più meritevoli di dialogo fra quelli che sono dall'altra parte della barricata sul caso Gattuso, a parte Victorss che in questi giorni non sto leggendo.
> 
> Intanto sono d'accordo sulla questione del rispetto, dovuto a Gattuso come lo era ad Inzaghi (ma in realtà a chiunque). A tal proposito ho trovato davvero di cattivo gusto le dichiarazioni di Rami su Pippo (Rami poi...).
> 
> ...



Amico Ruud, grazie, sai che ti stimo moltissimo e mi fa piacere che ci sia qualcuno con il quale dialogare in maniera sobria e obiettiva. E' difficile farlo visto l'ambiente saturo di rabbia e delusione. Lo capisco.

Sono completamente d'accordo con te, ma purtroppo dopo l'entusiasmo iniziale di questa estate per il nuovo corso dirigenziale del nostro amato Milan, ci ritroviamo di nuovo a discutere circa situazioni non particolarmente onorevoli. Ormai questo tormentone di Gattuso va avanti da molti mesi, ed io sinceramente non vedo l'ora che finisca. A costo di ripeterlo per la milionesima volta, io non sono dalla parte di Gattuso, non mi piace la sua filosofia di gioco e non è un gran comunicatore. Speravo che la sua grinta intrinseca potesse essere da esempio per i giocatori, ma così non è. Questo però non significa che non possa difenderlo quando leggo commenti astiosi e totalmente fuori luogo come fanno in molti. Non viene regolarmente compresa questa cosa, e sembra che si possa solo amarlo incondizionatamente oppure crocifiggerlo per tutti i mali della squadra. A me non sembra così, molto banalmente.

Sicuramente non è (ancora) un allenatore che può raggiungere traguardi importanti, ma da lì a dire che se siamo in queste condizioni è interamente colpa sua ce ne corre. Come osservi te, a causa del contesto in cui si trova il Milan egli è però forse l'anello più debole: non possiamo radere al suolo la squadra, abbiamo appena cambiato tutto l'assetto societario, quindi? Necessariamente farà le spese lui. Ok, peccato. Ma credo che il male del Milan venga da molto lontano e un semplice cambio di allenatore non credo possa risolvere. Qui sul forum ancora non si è capito che andremo a passare altri anni, pochi spero, di anonimato, se Elliott non si rimbocca le maniche e comincia a portare veri campioni che sostituiscono la mediocrità generale che abbiamo adesso in squadra. La società deve avere la forza di pianificare un cambio contestuale sia di allenatore che di vari giocatori in ruoli chiave, altrimenti non ne usciamo. Poi i campioni si devono amalgamare, devono trovare sintonia, etc. Poi c'è da rifondare una mentalità vincente, cosa che non si fa da un campionato all'altro.

Detto questo, io sono d'accordo con l'esonero di Gattuso, cambiamolo, va benissimo, ma secondo me bisogna levarci dalla testa che cominceremo a fare 3 punti fissi a partita e arriviamo in CL a spron battuto con allenatori-meraviglia. E poi si tratta solo di esser coscienti che 10 anni di degrado non si risolvono con la testa dell'allenatore. Il male del Milan ha un parallelo con noi esseri umani: la depressione. E la depressione in un essere umano la risolvi con molto, molto tempo e molta, molta pazienza e molte, molte cure, ed amore. Mi piacerebbe che tutti ne prendessero atto e fossero meno assolutisti. Elliott e la dirigenza ancora non hanno ben chiaro come muoversi, ma se realmente vogliono investire in questo Milan e riportarlo grande, sapranno anche loro che "tutto e subito" è quasi impossibile da realizzare, specialmente quando si parla di una materia volubile e umorale come il sistema calcistico. Maldini e Leonardo sono in una posizione delicatissima adesso, lasciamo che prendano le decisioni in maniera corretta. Come è lampante l'esempio del contratto di Mirabelli, decidere in fretta è quasi sempre sbagliato e porta a conseguenze negative anche a distanza di anni. La precisa situazione in cui ci troviamo adesso è una conseguenza di errori del passato.

Cambiamo l'allenatore, va benissimo, ma forse oltre a quello andrebbe cambiato anche la testa e i piedi di 10/11 della squadra.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (28 Settembre 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non so se sono uno degli struzzi che si nasconde, ma certo non rinnego quello che ho scritto, e mi sembra tutto sommato infantile andare a rivangare. Sì, sono uno che ha difeso Gattuso, ma non certo perché mi piaceva come allenatore. Semplicemente ritenevo eccessive e prevenute alcune critiche anche infiammate che gli venivano rivolte, tenuto conto che aveva preso la squadra dalla fogna e portata almeno in EL. Poi tecnicamente (e come immagine di persona da spendere pubblicamente) non è mai piaciuto nemmeno a me. Ben specificato, sempre. Sono anch'io per cambiare, per il bene del Milan anzitutto.
> Detto questo, vorrei fare qualche appunto:
> - le critiche a Maldini sono pretestuose ed indegne, io le eviterei, perché non credo minimamente dipenda interamente da lui, non capisco come sia nato questo discorso ... solo un paio di mesi fa ... vi ricordate?
> - continuo comunque a non capire questo amore morboso per Conte, che non si sa nemmeno se desideri venire, non esiste un solo altro allenatore sulla faccia della terra che va bene, anche solo per traghettare?
> In questo momento al Milan serve un allenatore che risistemi la testa dei giocatori, punto. Poi si può chiamare Conte, si può chiamare in altro modo. Dire sempre il solito nome crea faziosità.





Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Amico Ruud...ricambio la stima e mi congratulo con te perchè leggere opinioni ben argomentate è merce rara specialmente se l'argomento di discussione è Gattuso...
> Ovviamente rispetto la tua opinione e vedendo questo inizio di stagione hai buone possibilità di averci visto giusto...
> Io invece se potessi tornare indietro...rifarei tutto nella stessa maniera...
> Perchè in Gattuso allenatore ci credevo veramente...la mia non è riconoscenza verso una nostra bandiera...quella ci sarà sempre a prescindere...vedevo in lui le caratteristiche giuste per poter guidare il Milan...o più precisamente questo Milan...
> ...



Capisco i motivi che ti facevano credere in Rino, inizialmente ero tentato anch'io di vedere lo stesso tipo di allenatore, un piccolo Simeone, ma ci sono andato sempre molto cauto. La partita che mi ha fatto crollare tutto è stata quella in casa col Benevento, certe partite ti marchiano a fuoco come tifoso e osservatore, e temo marchino a fuoco anche le carriere di allenatori e giocatori. Entrare nella storia in questo modo è devastante, non a caso chi invece era dall'altra parte, De Zerbi, ne ha tratto un'energia positiva che sta continuando a Sassuolo. Vediamo se e come si chiuderà il cerchio nello scontro diretto di domenica. Il duello fra i due va avanti dai tempi di Pisa-Foggia, io nel calcio do molto valore alle questioni di cabala, ai corsi e ricorsi e certi crocevia nelle carriere dei protagonisti.


----------



## Djici (28 Settembre 2018)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Amico Ruud...ricambio la stima e mi congratulo con te perchè leggere opinioni ben argomentate è merce rara specialmente se l'argomento di discussione è Gattuso...
> Ovviamente rispetto la tua opinione e vedendo questo inizio di stagione hai buone possibilità di averci visto giusto...
> Io invece se potessi tornare indietro...rifarei tutto nella stessa maniera...
> Perchè in Gattuso allenatore ci credevo veramente...la mia non è riconoscenza verso una nostra bandiera...quella ci sarà sempre a prescindere...vedevo in lui le caratteristiche giuste per poter guidare il Milan...o più precisamente questo Milan...
> ...



In un certo periodo abbiamo tutti pensqto che ci volesse un grandissimo motivatore prendendo come esempi Conte e Simeone. Ma loro oltre l'aspetto motivazionale sono I migliori TATTICAMENTE. 
Noi ci aspettavamo una squadra con lo spirito di Gattuso... Invece no. E tatticamente e pure peggio perche altamente inadeguato.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (28 Settembre 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Amico Ruud, grazie, sai che ti stimo moltissimo e mi fa piacere che ci sia qualcuno con il quale dialogare in maniera sobria e obiettiva. E' difficile farlo visto l'ambiente saturo di rabbia e delusione. Lo capisco.
> 
> Sono completamente d'accordo con te, ma purtroppo dopo l'entusiasmo iniziale di questa estate per il nuovo corso dirigenziale del nostro amato Milan, ci ritroviamo di nuovo a discutere circa situazioni non particolarmente onorevoli. Ormai questo tormentone di Gattuso va avanti da molti mesi, ed io sinceramente non vedo l'ora che finisca. A costo di ripeterlo per la milionesima volta, io non sono dalla parte di Gattuso, non mi piace la sua filosofia di gioco e non è un gran comunicatore. Speravo che la sua grinta intrinseca potesse essere da esempio per i giocatori, ma così non è. Questo però non significa che non possa difenderlo quando leggo commenti astiosi e totalmente fuori luogo come fanno in molti. Non viene regolarmente compresa questa cosa, e sembra che si possa solo amarlo incondizionatamente oppure crocifiggerlo per tutti i mali della squadra. A me non sembra così, molto banalmente.
> 
> ...



Post di buon senso. Credo che però Rino finirà per soccombere proprio per una situazione oggettivamente difficile e innaturale già in partenza, a ben guardare è già dall'estate che dà segnali di nervosismo e ora sembra aver perso il controllo sulla squadra, specie dal lato psicologico. 
Poi certo che ci sono magagne insite nella rosa, io davvero mi metto le mani nei capelli quando si accusa Leonardo per il fatto che giochi Borini e si dice "visto che Mirabelli non era così fesso??", quando poi Borini chi l'ha portato e a che prezzo? Davvero mi sembrano delle robe da chiamare il reparto psichiatrico seduta stante. Anche perché Borini è rimasto semplicemente perché uno così scarso con un ingaggio da 2,5 non lo prende nessuno al mondo.

Questi scempi non sono certo colpa di Gattuso ma ormai lui ha il timbro della precedente gestione e non riesce a toglierselo. Un Rijkaard o un Ranieri incontrerebbero comunque difficoltà con questa rosa fatta con i piedi, dove per dirne una la catena sinistra è disastrosa e retta dal tanto vituperato Bonaventura, con Rodriguez e Calhanoglu che per caratteristiche mi sono parsi degli acquisti senza senso alcuno sin da quando li vedo giocare nel Milan, nonostante ammetto che da loro mi aspettassi molto all'inizio per la fama di cui godevano fra alcuni addetti ai lavori. Ma mai fidarsi di questi tizi che "sponsorizzano" giocatori, sono più ingannevoli dei video su youtube.
Quindi hai ragione sul fatto che nessuno farà miracoli, anzi mi dispiacerebbe se poi dei galantuomini e ottimi allenatori tipo Ranieri o Rijkaard venissero insultati anche loro. Il problema è che si ha la sensazione forte che Rino sia al capolinea e non possiamo ripetere l'errore fatto un anno fa con Montella.


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Settembre 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Post di buon senso. Credo che però Rino finirà per soccombere proprio per una situazione oggettivamente difficile e innaturale già in partenza, a ben guardare è già dall'estate che dà segnali di nervosismo e ora sembra aver perso il controllo sulla squadra, specie dal lato psicologico.
> Poi certo che ci sono magagne insite nella rosa, io davvero mi metto le mani nei capelli quando si accusa Leonardo per il fatto che giochi Borini e si dice "visto che Mirabelli non era così fesso??", quando poi Borini chi l'ha portato e a che prezzo? Davvero mi sembrano delle robe da chiamare il reparto psichiatrico seduta stante. Anche perché Borini è rimasto semplicemente perché uno così scarso con un ingaggio da 2,5 non lo prende nessuno al mondo.
> 
> Questi scempi non sono certo colpa di Gattuso ma ormai lui ha il timbro della precedente gestione e non riesce a toglierselo. Un Rijkaard o un Ranieri incontrerebbero comunque difficoltà con questa rosa fatta con i piedi, dove per dirne una la catena sinistra è disastrosa e retta dal tanto vituperato Bonaventura, con Rodriguez e Calhanoglu che per caratteristiche mi sono parsi degli acquisti senza senso alcuno sin da quando li vedo giocare nel Milan, nonostante ammetto che da loro mi aspettassi molto all'inizio per la fama di cui godevano fra alcuni addetti ai lavori. Ma mai fidarsi di questi tizi che "sponsorizzano" giocatori, sono più ingannevoli dei video su youtube.
> Quindi hai ragione sul fatto che nessuno farà miracoli, anzi mi dispiacerebbe se poi dei galantuomini e ottimi allenatori tipo Ranieri o Rijkaard venissero insultati anche loro. Il problema è che si ha la sensazione forte che Rino sia al capolinea e non possiamo ripetere l'errore fatto un anno fa con Montella.



Ho seguito la vostra conversazione che mi sembra molto più interessato dei tanti "alla forca!" che leggo in questi giorni.

Per fare una metafora, continuiamo a cambiare il fantino dando per scontato che il cavallo sia vincente, quando i risultati di anni e gestioni diverse iniziano a dimostrare in modo inequivocabile che il problema è e resterà il cavallo.

Per me è l'ora di mettere in seria discussione certi giocatori che per qualche misterioso motivo nutrono di grande stima nonostante abbiano solo una lunga collezione di delusioni e fallimenti in carriera e la Champions l'abbiano vista solo in TV come noi.


----------



## tonilovin93 (29 Settembre 2018)

Buongiorno a tutti ragazzi e buon sabato!
Gennaro Ivan Gattuso é ancora l allenatore del Milan?


----------



## Ruuddil23 (29 Settembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ho seguito la vostra conversazione che mi sembra molto più interessato dei tanti "alla forca!" che leggo in questi giorni.
> 
> Per fare una metafora, continuiamo a cambiare il fantino dando per scontato che il cavallo sia vincente, quando i risultati di anni e gestioni diverse iniziano a dimostrare in modo inequivocabile che il problema è e resterà il cavallo.
> 
> Per me è l'ora di mettere in seria discussione certi giocatori che per qualche misterioso motivo nutrono di grande stima nonostante abbiano solo una lunga collezione di delusioni e fallimenti in carriera e la Champions l'abbiano vista solo in TV come noi.



La "sistemazione" della rosa è una priorità ed è incontestabile. Sul fantino ci si può ragionare, Gattuso sta facendo un percorso di crescita e tempo fa l'ho definito "in apprendistato". A me spiace solo che questo percorso debba farlo in una situazione piena di contraddizioni e oggettivamente molto più grande di lui, spero che non gli bruci la carriera perchè è ancora molto giovane.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Settembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Per fare una metafora, continuiamo a cambiare il fantino dando per scontato che il cavallo sia vincente, quando i risultati di anni e gestioni diverse iniziano a dimostrare in modo inequivocabile che il problema è e resterà il cavallo.



Che metafora! me la devo segnare 

Questa metafora vale tantissimo, quante volte, nella storia, si è vista una squadra , raggiungere obbiettivi insperati cambiando allenatore? Nel 3/4% dei casi?

E qui arriva un detto: L'uomo non impara mai dai propri errori.

Con questo non dico Gattuso sia un grande fantino, magari sia fantino che cavallo, sono semplicemente... buoni!


----------



## Davidoff (29 Settembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ho seguito la vostra conversazione che mi sembra molto più interessato dei tanti "alla forca!" che leggo in questi giorni.
> 
> Per fare una metafora, continuiamo a cambiare il fantino dando per scontato che il cavallo sia vincente, quando i risultati di anni e gestioni diverse iniziano a dimostrare in modo inequivocabile che il problema è e resterà il cavallo.
> 
> Per me è l'ora di mettere in seria discussione certi giocatori che per qualche misterioso motivo nutrono di grande stima nonostante abbiano solo una lunga collezione di delusioni e fallimenti in carriera e la Champions l'abbiano vista solo in TV come noi.



Sia cavallo che fantino sono inadeguati, il problema è che il cavallo te lo devi tenere almeno fino a gennaio, il fantino puoi cambiarlo durante la corsa. Per me un cambio con qualcuno di sensato porterebbe benefici e metterebbe una pezza alle lacune della rosa, poi è chiaro che sul mercato bisognerà lavorare bene, altrimenti anche l'anno prossimo vedremo il solito scempio.


----------



## Zenos (29 Settembre 2018)

Stiamo solo perdendo tempo


----------



## Wildbone (29 Settembre 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Sia cavallo che fantino sono inadeguati, il problema è che il cavallo te lo devi tenere almeno fino a gennaio, il fantino puoi cambiarlo durante la corsa. Per me un cambio con qualcuno di sensato porterebbe benefici e metterebbe una pezza alle lacune della rosa, poi è chiaro che sul mercato bisognerà lavorare bene, altrimenti anche l'anno prossimo vedremo il solito scempio.



Esattamente.
E poi, onestamente, guardando le occasioni che comunque produciamo durante le partite (con Atalanta ed Empoli avremmo potuto benissimo segnare molto di più), io non penso proprio che questo cavallo sia del tutto da buttare. Certo, vanno rifatte le ali e le mezz'ali, lo sappiamo, ma con un allenatore serio, capace ed esperto la squadra può sicuramente rendere di più. Poi a gennaio e agosto si tirano fuori i soldi (che sono stati tirati fuori tranquillamente per riempire poltrone su poltrone in dirigenza).


----------



## Aron (29 Settembre 2018)

Certo che Gattuso da allenatore ha collezionato dei ricordi mica da ridere:

-il primo punto del Benevento in Serie A con goal del loro portiere nella gara d'andata
-la sconfitta col Benevento nella gara di ritorno
-il terribile senso di inferiorità provato contro l'Arsenal, quando soltanto una decina di giorni prima si aveva vinto bene contro la Roma.
-la figuraccia contro la Juventus in finale di Coppa Italia sia come risultato sia come prestazione
-Donnarumma regista
-Borini prima punta


Inzaghi e Seedorf, nonostante i risultati negativi, tutta questa sequela di ricordi spiacevoli non ce li hanno.


----------



## Zenos (29 Settembre 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Certo che Gattuso da allenatore ha collezionato dei ricordi mica da ridere:
> 
> -il primo punto del Benevento in Serie A con goal del loro portiere nella gara d'andata
> -la sconfitta col Benevento nella gara di ritorno
> ...



Il peggiore è stato Inzaghi secondo me poi Rino e Montella.
Quel "non si può pensare di vincere a Milano contro la Empoli" rimarrà nella storia...


----------



## Aron (29 Settembre 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Il peggiore è stato Inzaghi secondo me poi Rino e Montella.
> Quel "non si può pensare di vincere a Milano contro la Empoli" rimarrà nella storia...



Quello l'avevo rimosso


----------



## __king george__ (29 Settembre 2018)

a quanto pare Carolina Morace ha detto che non traghetterà il milan…...sai che invece….quasi quasi….potrebbe essere un'idea geniale


----------



## Chrissonero (29 Settembre 2018)

Forza Rino!!!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Ottobre 2018)

Qualcuno gli dica che si può anche pressare un po' più alti e non è necessario fare catenaccio anche sul 2-0 in casa contro il Chievo.
Allenatore che non mi piace per niente.
Poi quel possesso palla della minchia quasi ci è costato un gol con Donnarumma che svirgola.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Ottobre 2018)

Questa partita, più delle altre, mi ha fatto ancora più vedere quanto sia scandaloso sto allenatore.
Non lo voglio più vedere.


----------



## __king george__ (7 Ottobre 2018)

è finito il ciclo di partite "facili" 

RISULTATO: 9 punti fatti su 15

CONCLUSIONE: per me negativa (mi tiro su pensando che siamo andati migliorando)


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (7 Ottobre 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Il peggiore è stato Inzaghi secondo me poi Rino e Montella.
> Quel "non si può pensare di vincere a Milano contro la Empoli" rimarrà nella storia...



Brocchi


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Ottobre 2018)

Gioco per non perdere e perdiamo meritatamente. Mentalita provinciale, tutti a difendere e Higuain lasciato solo in attacco.

Terzo cambio non commentabile. Vergogna.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Ottobre 2018)

meno male che queste partite si preparano da sole...
in effetti.. partita NON preparata... anche fosse finita 0-0 una roba penosa...
posto che l'inter in ogni caso è nettamente superiore a noi.
come al solito dalla sosta non ne veniamo mai fuori bene. 
Rino ha tante colpe su cui riflettere.


----------



## __king george__ (21 Ottobre 2018)

ora dirà "se la partita fosse finita 2 minuti prima staremmo parlando di altro…." scommettete?


----------



## alcyppa (21 Ottobre 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> meno male che queste partite si preparano da sole...
> in effetti.. partita NON preparata... anche fosse finita 0-0 una roba penosa...
> posto che l'inter in ogni caso è nettamente superiore a noi.
> come al solito dalla sosta non ne veniamo mai fuori bene.
> Rino ha tante colpe su cui riflettere.



Giocare per un pareggio in un derby dovrebbe essere vietato pena la radiazione dalla vita.

Questo qua è una sciagura inenarrabile.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Ottobre 2018)

Il Rosso e il Nero ha scritto:


> Brocchi



Brocchi è 3 spanne sopra Gattuso


----------



## Hellscream (21 Ottobre 2018)

Vedimo se ora hai le palle per tribunare quel c.oglione fino a Giugno. Ma tanto non le hai, perchè altrimenti ti saresti dimesso 2 mesi fa.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Ottobre 2018)

E' un allenatore scarso e sopravalutato. Si gode di immunità ed altre sciocchezze solo perché è amico di giornalisti ed ex giocatori.

Quando parlano hanno una visione soggettiva e le loro parole valgono meno di zero.

Questo è Gattuso, un mediocre che ci butterà l'ennesima stagione.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Ottobre 2018)

E' un mediocre ed io l'ho sempre detto, ma potrei perdonarlo se nelle prossime partite cacciasse gli attributi avendo il coraggio di panchinare definitivamente Donnarumma.


----------



## Cataldinho (21 Ottobre 2018)

Gattuso stasera sarebbe da cacciare, partita orribile. 95 minuti imboscati dietro, se si giocava contro la juve finiva con punteggio tennistico.
La cosa più grave non è la sconfitta, ma il come questa sia maturata, una partita impostata per lo 0-0, è assurdo, è come sputare sui colori della maglia.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Due settimane fa tutti a difendere Gattuso perchè aveva vinto contro l'"ostico" Chievo che aveva pareggiato con la Roma e fatto faticare la Juve, smettendo per 60 minuti di giocare a calcio facendo catenaccio invece di farne altri 3 come ha fatto l'Atalanta, mentre ora viene criticato.
Facile ora criticare, questo allenatore è un incapace e spero che finalmente qualcun altro inizi a rendersene conto.


----------



## David Gilmour (21 Ottobre 2018)

"Disbiage berdere in guest'modo. Ge l'avavam guas'fatta. In guesd tip de partite ci manga il saldo di qualità. Dogghiamo gon mano che abbiamo preso una legnada sui dendi. L'avevo prebarata in un cerdo modo ma non sembre le cose vanno come uno sbera. Ora tesda al Betis che anghe lì è difficile. Ci teniamo ad andare avandi in Europa League e tenere alda l'aggongendrazione".


----------



## iceman. (21 Ottobre 2018)

Maifredi in confronto è Guardiola


----------



## mandraghe (21 Ottobre 2018)

Atteggiamento della squadra vergognoso, mentalità da provinciale, cambi in ritardo e sbagliati, nessuna idea propositiva, Messi a pecora per 90 minuti, formazione sbagliata, ecc. ecc.

Giusto perdere, d’altronde ricordiamoci che Gattuso è stato messo lì da un incapace per fare da parafulmine e non perché competente e degno di allenare il Milan.

Oggi mi son davvero vergognato, esser presi a pallate dall’Inter per 90 minuti è davvero inaccettabile. Abbiamo giocato lo stesso derby di Aprile: dopo tanti mesi siamo sempre allo stesso punto morto. 

Spiace dirlo ma con Gattuso non andremo da nessuna parte, non ci siamo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Ottobre 2018)

Quanti punti avevamo con Montella l'anno scorso?


----------



## Pampu7 (21 Ottobre 2018)

ma nel girone di ritorno è da terzo posto...i tifosetti


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Ottobre 2018)

Cutrone ala sinistra...Nemmeno in Fifa...


----------



## Miro (21 Ottobre 2018)

Mai avrei pensato di vedere un Milan così molle e remissivo in una partita del genere. Aldilà di Donnarumma, oggi l'ha persa lui.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Tra l'altro vedasi come quasi ci facevamo gol da soli col suo possesso palla idiota nella nostra trequarti campo, cosa che è successa anche col Chievo.
Sta roba la vedo fare solo da noi.


----------



## Nils (21 Ottobre 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Quanti punti avevamo con Montella l'anno scorso?



A Montella si può dire tutto, ma non si è mai fatto mettere sotto da nessuno in maniera così imbarazzante,
se la giocava sempre.


----------



## BossKilla7 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Finchè non vengono epurati tutti gli uomini della gestione fassocalabrese non vedremo mai la luce


----------



## Jino (21 Ottobre 2018)

La cosa che non ho capito è stata il cambio di Cutrone, cambio che chiedevo da almeno dieci minuti a gran voce al posto di Chala, ma poi non ho capito perchè gli ha fatto fare l'esterno, ma cavolo passa al 4.4.2....altrimenti tanto valeva metter dentro un esterno di ruolo...


----------



## Djici (21 Ottobre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> La cosa che non ho capito è stata il cambio di Cutrone, cambio che chiedevo da almeno dieci minuti a gran voce al posto di Chala, ma poi non ho capito perchè gli ha fatto fare l'esterno, ma cavolo passa al 4.4.2....altrimenti tanto valeva metter dentro un esterno di ruolo...



Folle. 
Completamente pazzesco !


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Ottobre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> La cosa che non ho capito è stata il cambio di Cutrone, cambio che chiedevo da almeno dieci minuti a gran voce al posto di Chala, ma poi non ho capito perchè gli ha fatto fare l'esterno, ma cavolo passa al 4.4.2....altrimenti tanto valeva metter dentro un esterno di ruolo...




C'hai laxalt che è perfetto per fare l'esterno e mette Cutrone la. Non ho parole


----------



## iceman. (21 Ottobre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro vedasi come quasi ci facevamo gol da soli col suo possesso palla idiota nella nostra trequarti campo, cosa che è successa anche col Chievo.
> Sta roba la vedo fare solo da noi.



Molto utile, passarsela a due metri dalla porta per poi spazzarla via come arrivano gli avversari.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Ottobre 2018)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Molto utile, passarsela a due metri dalla porta per poi spazzarla via come arrivano gli avversari.



Con l'Empoli (l'errore di Romagnoli è scaturito da quel possesso palla imbarazzante) e col Napoli abbiamo preso gol così, e col Chievo e Inter quasi ci facevamo autogol.
Probabilmente è una richiesta del mago in panchina, una roba che non ho capito a cosa serve sinceramente, oltre a farci prendere gol.


----------



## iceman. (21 Ottobre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> La cosa che non ho capito è stata il cambio di Cutrone, cambio che chiedevo da almeno dieci minuti a gran voce al posto di Chala, ma poi non ho capito perchè gli ha fatto fare l'esterno, ma cavolo passa al 4.4.2....altrimenti tanto valeva metter dentro un esterno di ruolo...



L'anno scorso l'aveva detto che qualche volta avrebbe provato Cutrone alla Mandzukic, abbiamo un allenatore che scopiazza gli altri, cioè non ci fossero stati i gol di higuain mamma mia..


----------



## Albijol (21 Ottobre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> La cosa che non ho capito è stata il cambio di Cutrone, cambio che chiedevo da almeno dieci minuti a gran voce al posto di Chala, ma poi non ho capito perchè gli ha fatto fare l'esterno, ma cavolo passa al 4.4.2....altrimenti tanto valeva metter dentro un esterno di ruolo...



perché per Gattuso esiste solo il 4-3-3. Gli altri moduli evidentemente non li ha ancora studiati nei maiali di tattica calcistica


----------



## Jino (21 Ottobre 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Folle.
> Completamente pazzesco !



CAmbio giustissimo, ma se poi non cambi modulo e metter Patrick vicino ad Higuain è inutile........


----------



## mandraghe (21 Ottobre 2018)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> ma nel girone di ritorno è da terzo posto...i tifosetti



Patetici, non si rendono conto che dopo 2 mesi buoni qua è da marzo che siamo sempre allo stesso punto, dopo il picco di febbraio ci siamo adagiati verso una mediocrità imbarazzante.

Per capirci: avere una bestia come Higuain e non giocare per lui e non dargli nemmeno un pallone decente è davvero avvilente. Un allenatore appena appena decente farebbe di tutto per innescarlo e gli costruirebbe un valido sistema attorno. Invece Gattuso imposta la squadra per difendersi e per fare un possesso palla sterile e pure pericolo. 

Mah, ahimè vedo e credo che oramai è palese che con Gattuso saremo sempre questi, con lui non si dà nessuna parte.


----------



## iceman. (21 Ottobre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Con l'Empoli (l'errore di Romagnoli è scaturito da quel possesso palla imbarazzante) e col Napoli abbiamo preso gol così, e col Chievo e Inter quasi ci facevamo autogol.
> Probabilmente è una richiesta del mago in panchina, una roba che non ho capito a cosa serve sinceramente, oltre a farci prendere gol.



vuole fare il conte bianconero, che faceva iniziare il gioco da dietro ma fa veramente pena come allenatore, si sente ancora amico dei calciatori


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Ottobre 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Patetici, non si rendono conto che dopo 2 mesi buoni qua è da marzo che siamo sempre allo stesso punto, dopo il picco di febbraio ci siamo adagiati verso una mediocrità imbarazzante.
> 
> Per capirci: avere una bestia come Higuain e non giocare per lui e non dargli nemmeno un pallone decente è davvero avvilente. Un allenatore appena appena decente farebbe di tutto per innescarlo e gli costruirebbe un valido sistema attorno. Invece Gattuso imposta la squadra per difendersi e per fare un possesso palla sterile e pure pericolo.
> 
> Mah, ahimè vedo e credo che oramai è palese che con Gattuso saremo sempre questi, con lui non si dà nessuna parte.



Comunque pure Higuain ha fatto poco o nulla.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Quando entri in campo per il pareggio è quasi certo che perdi.


----------



## leviatano (21 Ottobre 2018)

puoi anche avere la squadra con un materiale tecnico non eccelso. ma degli schemi, uno straccio d'identità a sta squadra glie la devi come allenatore.


----------



## JohnDoe (21 Ottobre 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ora dirà "se la partita fosse finita 2 minuti prima staremmo parlando di altro…." scommettete?



hahahaha , quanta ragione hai , gia detto da qualcono anche questo ))


----------



## mandraghe (21 Ottobre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Comunque pure Higuain ha fatto poco o nulla.




Visto come Gattuso ha impostato la partita mi sarei meravigliato del contrario. E il fatto che il nostro centravanti abbia faticato è lo specchio della sciagurata gestione della gara impostata dal nostro allenatore. 

Ripeto: avere il centravanti più forte della serie A e non sfruttarlo a dovere è imperdonabile.


----------



## JohnDoe (21 Ottobre 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E' un allenatore scarso e sopravalutato. Si gode di immunità ed altre sciocchezze solo perché è amico di giornalisti ed ex giocatori.
> 
> Quando parlano hanno una visione soggettiva e le loro parole valgono meno di zero.
> 
> Questo è Gattuso, un mediocre che ci butterà l'ennesima stagione.


----------



## Jino (21 Ottobre 2018)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Quando entri in campo per il pareggio è quasi certo che perdi.



Io comunque non posso credere che Rino li abbia mandati in campo per il pari. Non esiste. Eravamo in campo per vincere, poi esiste un avversario, che giocava meglio di noi, semmai è stato Rino che nel corso della partita non ha saputo cambiare.


----------



## EmmePi (21 Ottobre 2018)

Grazie Gattuso, mi hai fatto schifare la partita più attesa dell'anno!

Come si può impostare una partita così importante, oggi poi che la Roma aveva perso in casa e poteva essere un'ottimo motivo per cercare a tutti i costi una vittoria.

Ho visto un Milan arrendersi dal primo minuto, lasciare sempre l'iniziativa all'avversario, non giocare una palla che è una in un'azione per Higuain.

Insistere ancora col turco che per me deve stare fisso in panchina, ma noooo diamogli l'ultima occasione ed ogni domenica è sempre l'ultima occasione.
Sembravamo una provinciale che cerca di fare muro davanti al portiere sperando di portare a casa lo 0-0
Beh se è questo il Milan che piace a voi estimatori di Gattuso allora teniamocelo e buttiamo un altro anno alla fogna.

Due sole parole si merita Gattuso: CHE SCHIFO!


----------



## EmmePi (21 Ottobre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io comunque non posso credere che Rino li abbia mandati in campo per il pari. Non esiste. Eravamo in campo per vincere, poi esiste un avversario, che giocava meglio di noi, semmai è stato Rino che nel corso della partita non ha saputo cambiare.



Scusa ma il Milan che hai visto tu su che canale lo davano???

Si è visto subito che la squadra era impostata per "primo non prenderle", neppure un minimo di pressing sugli attaccanti.

Ancora stiamo qui a difendere l'allenatore?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io comunque non posso credere che Rino li abbia mandati in campo per il pari. Non esiste. Eravamo in campo per vincere, poi esiste un avversario, che giocava meglio di noi, semmai è stato Rino che nel corso della partita non ha saputo cambiare.



Si è visto come abbiamo giocato per non perdere. Loro ci pressavano fino alla nostra trequarti, noi invece indietreggiavamo aspettandoli bassi.
Donnarumma ogni volta che rinviava ci metteva una trentina di secondi e chi usciva dal campo per essere sostituito camminava, tipo Kessie alla fine.


----------



## Albijol (21 Ottobre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io comunque non posso credere che Rino li abbia mandati in campo per il pari.



i cambi dicono questo, non c'è nemmeno da discutere. Puntava a sfangarla con uno zero a zero. Tra l'altro il cambio Abate-Calabria imbarazzante, praticamente il Milan ha perso perché i giocatori si sono distratti da questo cambio.


----------



## EmmePi (21 Ottobre 2018)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Quando entri in campo per il pareggio è quasi certo che perdi.



Ti dirò di più, questa sconfitta ce la siamo cercata e meritata!


----------



## Jino (21 Ottobre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Si è visto come abbiamo giocato per non perdere. Loro ci pressavano fino alla nostra trequarti, noi invece indietreggiavamo aspettandoli bassi.
> Donnarumma ogni volta che rinviava ci metteva una trentina di secondi e *chi usciva dal campo per essere sostituito camminava*, tipo Kessie alla fine.



No allora, calma...di cosa parliamo? Parli di entrare in campo per pareggiare ed è un conto oppure parli di acconentarsi di un pari alla fine della gara quando sei stanco e vedi che non riesci a vincerla? Sono due cose diverse, molto diverse.

Se mi dici che alla fine ci siamo accontentati ti do ragionissima, se invece mi dici che siamo entrati al primo minuto per il pari non sono per niente d'accordo.


----------



## sunburn (21 Ottobre 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Atteggiamento della squadra vergognoso, mentalità da provinciale, cambi in ritardo e sbagliati, nessuna idea propositiva, Messi a pecora per 90 minuti, formazione sbagliata, ecc. ecc.
> 
> Giusto perdere, d’altronde ricordiamoci che Gattuso è stato messo lì da un incapace per fare da parafulmine e non perché competente e degno di allenare il Milan.
> 
> ...



Stasera non abbiamo giocato, ma dire che siamo stati addirittura presi a pallate... È stata una partita oscena.


----------



## Albijol (21 Ottobre 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Ancora stiamo qui a difendere l'allenatore?



Vatti a leggere cosa si scriveva qua prima di questa partita, messaggi tipo "il Milan gioca meglio", oppure "IL Milan meritava di vincere TUTTE LE PARTITE giocate fino ad ora, è stato solo sfortunato"...tutta roba da triplo facepalm che per decenza mi sono ben guardato dal commentare.


----------



## Gunnar67 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Io non critico il fatto che Gattuso pensi alla fase difensiva. Il problema è che anche quello lo fanno malissimo. E' dall'inizio della stagione che beccano almeno un gol a partita. Del resto i problemi partono da lontano. Gente come Bonaventura e Chalanoglu (mamma mia!) stasera è stato come non averli. Perché diavolo non mette Cutrone dall'inizio, vista la concorrenza, è un mistero della fede.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Ottobre 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Ti dirò di più, questa sconfitta ce la siamo cercata e meritata!



Grande stima per la storia di Gattuso con il Milan ma non è pronto per allenare una squadra che vuole tornare in alto.


----------



## EmmePi (21 Ottobre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> No allora, calma...di cosa parliamo? Parli di entrare in campo per pareggiare ed è un conto oppure parli di acconentarsi di un pari alla fine della gara quando sei stanco e vedi che non riesci a vincerla? Sono due cose diverse, molto diverse.
> 
> Se mi dici che alla fine ci siamo accontentati ti do ragionissima, se invece mi dici che siamo entrati al primo minuto per il pari non sono per niente d'accordo.



Sarei curioso di sapere i minuti passati dal Milan nella nostra metà campo....
Secondo me hai visto un'altra partita, non si spiega.
Abbiamo rinunciato a giocare da subito.


----------



## sunburn (21 Ottobre 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Scusa ma il Milan che hai visto tu su che canale lo davano???
> 
> Si è visto subito che la squadra era impostata per "primo non prenderle", neppure un minimo di pressing sugli attaccanti.
> 
> Ancora stiamo qui a difendere l'allenatore?


Ma l'Inter cos'ha fatto? La sensazione era che entrambe fossero entrate in campo per il pari. L'Inter ha giocato un pochino meglio di noi, ma stiamo parlando di uno dei derby più brutti degli ultimi 20 anni per gioco espresso.


----------



## EmmePi (21 Ottobre 2018)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Vatti a leggere cosa si scriveva qua prima di questa partita, messaggi tipo "il Milan gioca meglio", oppure "IL Milan meritava di vincere TUTTE LE PARTITE giocate fino ad ora, è stato solo sfortunato"...tutta roba da triplo facepalm che per decenza mi sono ben guardato dal commentare.



Probabilmente solo quelli che difendono Gattuso avrebbero potuto dire ciò.
Il Milan gioca da schifo da metà del girone del ritorno dello scorso campionato.


----------



## EmmePi (21 Ottobre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma l'Inter cos'ha fatto? La sensazione era che entrambe fossero entrate in campo per il pari. L'Inter ha giocato un pochino meglio di noi, ma stiamo parlando di uno dei derby più brutti degli ultimi 20 anni per gioco espresso.



Ma davvero io non capisco le partite come le guardate, se c'è una squadra che tirava in porta era l'Inter, se c'è una squadra che pressava era l'Inter, se c'è una squadra con schemi d'attacco era l'Inter, se c'è una squadra che strameritava i 3 punti era l'Inter.

Vabbè essere tifosi ma io mi sono sentito umiliato a vedere la mia squadra rinunciare a giocarsi il derby. E dire che ero eccitato all'idea che se avessimo vinto (col recupero da giocare) avremmo scalato parecchie posizioni.

Ma con Gattuso questo ci meritiamo!


----------



## sunburn (21 Ottobre 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Io non critico il fatto che Gattuso pensi alla fase difensiva. Il problema è che anche quello lo fanno malissimo. E' dall'inizio della stagione che beccano almeno un gol a partita. Del resto i problemi partono da lontano. Gente come Bonaventura e Chalanoglu (mamma mia!) stasera è stato come non averli. Perché diavolo non mette Cutrone dall'inizio, vista la concorrenza, è un mistero della fede.


Cutrone lo tiene in panca per avere qualcuno che possa dare la scossa a partita in corso. Mettendolo titolare avremmo lo stesso problema che già abbiamo con esterni d'attacco e mezz'ali: hai Kessie Bonaventura Suso e Calhanoglou e stop. Se non girano loro, non hai nessuno dalla panca che possa accendere la luce.
Gattuso ha le sue colpe, ma la rosa ha i limiti che conosciamo, sia numerica che qualitativamente.


----------



## Jino (21 Ottobre 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Sarei curioso di sapere i minuti passati dal Milan nella nostra metà campo....
> Secondo me hai visto un'altra partita, non si spiega.
> Abbiamo rinunciato a giocare da subito.



Forse non mi spiego. Questa sera il Milan ha meritato di perdere, un pareggio ci sarebbe andata bene, questo non ci piove, tranquillo ho visto la tua stessa gara. Quello che sto provando a dire è che il Milan non è sicuramente entrato in campo al primo minuto per pareggiare, è entrato per vincere come l'avversario, che però è stato più bravo e la partita se l'è presa. Poi se dopo il settantesimo ci siamo accontentati è verissimo, ed abbiamo pagato.


----------



## Kayl (21 Ottobre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Cutrone lo tiene in panca per avere qualcuno che possa dare la scossa a partita in corso. Mettendolo titolare avremmo lo stesso problema che già abbiamo con esterni d'attacco e mezz'ali: hai Kessie Bonaventura Suso e Calhanoglou e stop. Se non girano loro, non hai nessuno dalla panca che possa accendere la luce.
> Gattuso ha le sue colpe, ma la rosa ha i limiti che conosciamo, sia numerica che qualitativamente.



ma non metti Cutrone esterno! È come mettere una donna a 90 dietro a Rocco Siffredi! Cavi Bonaventura e Calhanoglu e metti Cutrone in attacco con Higuain e Laxalt esterno sinistro e passi al 4-4-2


----------



## mandraghe (21 Ottobre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Stasera non abbiamo giocato, ma dire che siamo stati addirittura presi a pallate... È stata una partita oscena.



Mah vorrei essere ottimista come te, purtroppo oggi dal primo al 90mo siamo stati inesistenti, e se l’Inter ci avesse fatto 1 o 2 gol non c’era niente da dire.

Comunque il punto è un altro: abbiamo giocato lo stesso derby sciagurato come quello di Aprile, difesa, difesa e ancora difesa. Cioè a dire che da allora non è cambiato nulla, mediocri eravamo e mediocri siamo. Cioè a dire che l’allenatore continua a non incidere.


----------



## Kayl (21 Ottobre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Forse non mi spiego. Questa sera il Milan ha meritato di perdere, un pareggio ci sarebbe andata bene, questo non ci piove, tranquillo ho visto la tua stessa gara. Quello che sto provando a dire è che il Milan non è sicuramente entrato in campo al primo minuto per pareggiare, è entrato per vincere come l'avversario, che però è stato più bravo e la partita se l'è presa. Poi se dopo il settantesimo ci siamo accontentati è verissimo, ed abbiamo pagato.



tanto convinti di voler vincere che l'unico che pressava oltre la metà campo con HIguain era Biglia!


----------



## admin (21 Ottobre 2018)

Finchè si continuano a fare i fuochi d'artificio per vittorie contro Sassuolo e Atalanta...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Finchè si continuano a fare i fuochi d'artificio per vittorie contro Sassuolo e Atalanta...



Con l'Atalanta non ci vinciamo da tipo 5 anni.


----------



## EmmePi (21 Ottobre 2018)

Kayl ha scritto:


> ma non metti Cutrone esterno! *È come mettere una donna a 90 dietro a Rocco Siffredi!* Cavi Bonaventura e Calhanoglu e metti Cutrone in attacco con Higuain e Laxalt esterno sinistro e passi al 4-4-2



Ottima l'analogia


----------



## Jino (21 Ottobre 2018)

Kayl ha scritto:


> tanto convinti di voler vincere che l'unico che pressava oltre la metà campo con HIguain era Biglia!



Ma secondo te un tecnico che vuole pareggiare fin da subito va in campo con 4 giocatori offensivi?


----------



## Jino (21 Ottobre 2018)

Kayl ha scritto:


> ma non metti Cutrone esterno! È come mettere una donna a 90 dietro a Rocco Siffredi! Cavi Bonaventura e Calhanoglu e metti Cutrone in attacco con Higuain e Laxalt esterno sinistro e passi al 4-4-2



Bravo...questo è stato il vero errore.


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Ottobre 2018)

Stasera Gattuso ha sbagliato, ma io resto dalla sua parte.
Lo faccio per coerenza con quello che ho detto dall'inizio dell'anno.
Abbiamo perso contro una squadra più forte di noi, siamo giovani e inesperti e facciamo stupidaggini.

Ma non siamo nemmeno così male come abbiamo giocato oggi, il quarto posto resta alla nostra portata.
Niente panico, forza Milan.

So che questo post, specialmente stasera, mi costerà l'ira generale, ma sono ancora convinto della bontà del progetto e che il quarto posto sia alla portata.


----------



## Jino (21 Ottobre 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Stasera Gattuso ha sbagliato, ma io resto dalla sua parte.
> Lo faccio per coerenza con quello che ho detto dall'inizio dell'anno.
> Abbiamo perso contro una squadra più forte di noi, siamo giovani e inesperti e facciamo stupidaggini.
> 
> ...



Questa quest'anno è stata l'unica partita che il Milan ha giocato veramente male. Partita steccata dall'inizio alla fine, il pareggio ed il punto era l'unica cosa che si poteva portare a casa di buono.


----------



## sunburn (21 Ottobre 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Ma davvero io non capisco le partite come le guardate, se c'è una squadra che tirava in porta era l'Inter, se c'è una squadra che pressava era l'Inter, se c'è una squadra con schemi d'attacco era l'Inter, se c'è una squadra che strameritava i 3 punti era l'Inter.
> 
> Vabbè essere tifosi ma io mi sono sentito umiliato a vedere la mia squadra rinunciare a giocarsi il derby. E dire che ero eccitato all'idea che se avessimo vinto (col recupero da giocare) avremmo scalato parecchie posizioni.
> 
> Ma con Gattuso questo ci meritiamo!


Sul fatto che sia inaccettabile che abbiamo rinunciato a giocare sono d'accordo. E sono d'accordo che dal punto di vista tattico siano stati superiore. Si è trattato però di una superiorità sterile, che hanno concretizzato solo al 92esimo grazie a un errore del portiere. Per il resto hanno fatto strage di piccioni. Se una delle due doveva vincere, giusto che abbiano vinto loro, ma a leggere certi commenti sembra che l'Inter abbia giocato 94 minuti nella nostra area piccola e abbia avuto 50 nitide occasioni da gol.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Ottobre 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> meno male che queste partite si preparano da sole...
> in effetti.. partita NON preparata... anche fosse finita 0-0 una roba penosa...
> posto che l'inter in ogni caso è nettamente superiore a noi.
> come al solito dalla sosta non ne veniamo mai fuori bene.
> Rino ha tante colpe su cui riflettere.



cominci finalmente a vedere la luce. Queste partite le sbaglia sistematicamente e comincio a preoccuparmi, visto che adesso dobbiamo affrontare fiorentina juventus e lazio.


----------



## Kayl (21 Ottobre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma secondo te un tecnico che vuole pareggiare fin da subito va in campo con 4 giocatori offensivi?



offensivi? Ma se Calhanoglu e Suso giocavano sulla nostra trequarti! Infatti Castillejo evita di metterlo perché non torna abbastanza indietro. E poi chi sarebbe il quarto offensivo? Bonaventura? Di offensivo c'è stata solo la sua prestazione


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Ottobre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Questa quest'anno è stata l'unica partita che il Milan ha giocato veramente male. Partita steccata dall'inizio alla fine, il pareggio ed il punto era l'unica cosa che si poteva portare a casa di buono.



Esatto.
Non sono queste le partite che dobbiamo vincere a tutti i costi, non dobbiamo perdere i punti contro le piccole e giocarcela con Lazio e Roma che sono le nostre dirette rivali per il quarto posto.
Juve Napoli e Inter non sono roba per noi.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Ottobre 2018)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Gattuso stasera sarebbe da cacciare, partita orribile. 95 minuti imboscati dietro, se si giocava contro la juve finiva con punteggio tennistico.
> La cosa più grave non è la sconfitta, ma il come questa sia maturata, una partita impostata per lo 0-0, è assurdo, è come sputare sui colori della maglia.



. ha una mentalità perdente, sempre detto. Quando affrontiamo squadre che ritiene più scarse o abbordabili, le affronta con più coraggio; appena giochiamo contro avversari della parte sinistra della classifica non capisce più nulla e va in tilt.


----------



## Jino (21 Ottobre 2018)

Kayl ha scritto:


> offensivi? Ma se Calhanoglu e Suso giocavano sulla nostra trequarti! Infatti Castillejo evita di metterlo perché non torna abbastanza indietro. E poi chi sarebbe il quarto offensivo? Bonaventura? Di offensivo c'è stata solo la sua prestazione



Va bene, ci rinuncio e chiudo il picci. Troppi commenti dettati da rabbia, delusione ed isteria. Se non si vuole nemmeno ammettere che l'undici titolare era composto da quattro giocatori offensivi non so cosa aggiungere.


----------



## EmmePi (21 Ottobre 2018)

L'annata è persa mettiamoci l'animo in pace!
Speriamo solo di piazzarci almeno in EL.


----------



## EmmePi (21 Ottobre 2018)

Comunque ormai Conte è andato (Real sicuro)
Allora mi piacerebbe lanciare un Hastag od un appello alla società Milan: *Leonardo allenatore*.

Quantomeno fino al termine del campionato, di peggio non si può fare, almeno vedremo belle partite, e sopratutto ce le giocheremo...
Poi il prossimo anno alla ricerca di un top allenatore.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Ottobre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Forse non mi spiego. Questa sera il Milan ha meritato di perdere, un pareggio ci sarebbe andata bene, questo non ci piove, tranquillo ho visto la tua stessa gara. Quello che sto provando a dire è che il Milan non è sicuramente entrato in campo al primo minuto per pareggiare, è entrato per vincere come l'avversario, che però è stato più bravo e la partita se l'è presa. Poi se dopo il settantesimo ci siamo accontentati è verissimo, ed abbiamo pagato.



magari all'inizio sì, ma già dal 10 minuto del primo tempo abbiamo pensato solo a non prenderle. E questo è un dettame dell'allenatore, le mezze ali pensavano a chiudere le linee di passaggio e mai a sovrapporsi ( a proposito una sovrapposizione in avanti di Bona o Kessie non l'ho vista stasera), Biglia faceva il 3 centrale aggiunto a coprire i buchi del folle Musacchio che non so cosa avesse stasera. Terzini bloccatissimi, Calhanoglu che faceva il 4 di centrocampo o il 5 di difesa (scherziamo?). Suso la mezzala. Baricentro della squadra totalmente nella nostra area di rigore. Dai su, vediamole bene ste partite. Sicuramente all'inizio volevamo provarci, ma visto l'andazzo Gattuso ha preferito difendersi e provare o a sfangarla alla fine con i cambi ( mah) oppure a pareggiarla.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Ottobre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Sul fatto che sia inaccettabile che abbiamo rinunciato a giocare sono d'accordo. E sono d'accordo che dal punto di vista tattico siano stati superiore. Si è trattato però di una superiorità sterile, che hanno concretizzato solo al 92esimo grazie a un errore del portiere. Per il resto hanno fatto strage di piccioni. Se una delle due doveva vincere, giusto che abbiano vinto loro, ma a leggere certi commenti sembra che l'Inter abbia giocato 94 minuti nella nostra area piccola e abbia avuto 50 nitide occasioni da gol.



beh, una traversa, due occasioni da gol clamorose con Politano e Icardi, un'altra su svarione difensivo nostro, con Vecino e alla fine il gol con Icardi. Che dovevano fare di più? sarebbe stato umiliante allora.


----------



## Jino (21 Ottobre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> magari all'inizio sì, ma già dal 10 minuto del primo tempo abbiamo pensato solo a non prenderle. E questo è un dettame dell'allenatore, le mezze ali pensavano a chiudere le linee di passaggio e mai a sovrapporsi ( a proposito una sovrapposizione in avanti di Bona o Kessie non l'ho vista stasera), Biglia faceva il 3 centrale aggiunto a coprire i buchi del folle Musacchio che non so cosa avesse stasera. Terzini bloccatissimi, Calhanoglu che faceva il 4 di centrocampo o il 5 di difesa (scherziamo?). Suso la mezzala. Baricentro della squadra totalmente nella nostra area di rigore. Dai su, vediamole bene ste partite. Sicuramente all'inizio volevamo provarci, ma visto l'andazzo Gattuso ha preferito difendersi e provare o a sfangarla alla fine con i cambi ( mah) oppure a pareggiarla.



Hai detto quello che ho detto io, ma qualcuno mi vuol far credere che al fischio d'inizio il dettame fosse pareggiamola ragazzi, tutti dietro... che tutta la settimana abbiamo preparato lo zero a zero... eddai...


----------



## Moffus98 (21 Ottobre 2018)

Difendetelo ancora, mi raccomando. Spero solo che Conte non si accasi al Real


----------



## alcyppa (21 Ottobre 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Difendetelo ancora, mi raccomando. Spero solo che Conte non si accasi al Real



Ma di sicuro, anche se volessero cambiare con lui noi ci svegliamo sempre troppo tardi.


Ma a sto punto (in realtà diversi punti fa) va cambiato comunque, Conte o non Conte.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Ottobre 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> L'annata è persa mettiamoci l'animo in pace!
> Speriamo solo di piazzarci almeno in EL.



Concordo, almeno è durata più degli anni scorsi, di solito il nostro campionato finiva a Settembre, ora a Ottobre. Facciamo progressi, speriamo di durare fino a Novembre il prossimo anno.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Ottobre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Hai detto quello che ho detto io, ma qualcuno mi vuol far credere che al fischio d'inizio il dettame fosse pareggiamola ragazzi, tutti dietro... che tutta la settimana abbiamo preparato lo zero a zero... eddai...



io non so come l'abbia preparata gattuso, mi auguro ovviamente non per il pareggio, altrimenti una dirigenza seria lo caccia subito. Però è indubbio, vedendo la partita, che in quanto a coraggio e saper leggere la partita, ha tantissimo da imparare da Spalletti, che non è comunque un fenomeno sia chiaro. Oggi eravamo anche molli, senza mordente, senza furore agonistico. E se neanche su questo riesce ad incidere, mi chiedo che cosa lo teniamo a fare.


----------



## Jino (21 Ottobre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> io non so come l'abbia preparata gattuso, mi auguro ovviamente non per il pareggio, altrimenti una dirigenza seria lo caccia subito. Però è indubbio, vedendo la partita, che in quanto a coraggio e saper leggere la partita, ha tantissimo da imparare da Spalletti, che non è comunque un fenomeno sia chiaro. Oggi eravamo anche molli, senza mordente, senza furore agonistico. E se neanche su questo riesce ad incidere, mi chiedo che cosa lo teniamo a fare.



Ti do ragione... anche perchè ti dico, il Milan per caratteristiche se va in campo per pareggiare perde... contro chiunque... non abbiamo una squadra che sa difendere bene e ripartire, vedi il gol lo prendiamo sempre...aimè dobbiamo giocare per farne uno in più...


----------



## Garrincha (22 Ottobre 2018)

Gattuso ogni partita un minimo impegnativa la prepara come un assedio, ogni partita. Rinuncia totalmente alla fase offensiva per provare a coprire gli spazi e intasare le linee di gioco avversarie, pullman davanti la porta e se si può si arretra fino agli spalti, ogni partita. Dare la colpa alla rosa è una menzogna, Parma, Spal, Empoli, ecc... Non giocano così, cavolo neanche Mondonico era così rinunciatario, è chiaro che se la palla è sempre in possesso degli avversari prima o poi il gol in qualche modo arriva, ma è più facile prendersela con i giocatori che con Cuor di coniglio.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Ottobre 2018)

2 settimane.......2 settimane ha avuto a disposizione per preparare questa maledetta partita!
E higuain non ha visto palla. Zero schemi. Zero schemi su punizione o calcio d'angolo. 
Più ci penso, più divento pazzo.


----------



## Goro (22 Ottobre 2018)

Ma se Rino se la fa sotto con Inter e co. in Italia, non voglio nemmeno immaginare cosa farebbe nel caso ritornassimo ad affrontare big in CL, anzi forse dopo l'Arsenal in EL e la Juve in finale di CI una idea ce l'ho...


----------



## Ruuddil23 (22 Ottobre 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Finchè non vengono epurati tutti gli uomini della gestione fassocalabrese non vedremo mai la luce



This.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Ottobre 2018)

A me sembra strano comunque, Leonardo non credo che abbia molto in simpatia Gattuso visti i precedenti. Forse sarà amico di Maldini ma di Leonardo non credo proprio.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (22 Ottobre 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Atteggiamento della squadra vergognoso, mentalità da provinciale, cambi in ritardo e sbagliati, nessuna idea propositiva, Messi a pecora per 90 minuti, formazione sbagliata, ecc. ecc.
> 
> Giusto perdere, d’altronde ricordiamoci che Gattuso è stato messo lì da un incapace per fare da parafulmine e non perché competente e degno di allenare il Milan.
> 
> ...



Qui sta il punto, Gattuso ha la squadra in mano da un anno e siamo sempre lì. Così come lui non fa progressi da allenatore, come capacità e mentalità è rimasto quello di Pisa, né più né meno. Non è mai capitato nella storia del Milan di giocare due derby di fila come fossimo il Chievo, con 0 occasioni e 0 gol. Traguardo storico che si aggiunge alla incredibile figuraccia interna col benevento (per pietà lascio perdere il 2-2 dell'andata, nella storia anche quello), serata in cui qualsiasi società normale avrebbe chiuso l'avventura di Rino al Milan...a parte che se fosse stato come i suoi sostenitori dicevano e all'inizio pensavo anch'io, si sarebbe dimesso con dignità quella sera e invece...invece sappiamo in mano a che società eravamo, mentre Gattuso si è rivelato essere come tutti gli altri, non si è dimesso ed anzi si è pappato il rinnovo orchestrato in fretta e furia dal suo amico. 

Per me, come ho già detto tempo fa, quella partita col Benevento è stata la pietra tombale, io sono rimasto ancora lì...e a quanto pare anche Gattuso ed il suo "gioco".


----------



## bmb (22 Ottobre 2018)

Lungi da me difenderlo perchè la partita è stata persa tatticamente visto che ci hanno impedito di fare per 97' il nostro gioco e questo non ha trovato una contromisura, ma:

-Biglia infortunato dopo 15 minuti
-Kessiè visibilmente sofferente alla caviglia per tutti i 90'
-Bonaventura come sopra
-Suso come al solito scompare 
-Calhanoglu non è mai comparso
-Higuain lasciato solo a marcire a 20 metri dai compagni

Non penso ci sia solo da prendersela con l'allenatore ed il portiere. Il fatto che i nostri cambi si chiamino Bakayoko e Abate, poi, la dice lunga su quanto dovremo stringere i denti da qui a Dicembre.


----------



## sunburn (22 Ottobre 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Mah vorrei essere ottimista come te, purtroppo oggi dal primo al 90mo siamo stati inesistenti, e se l’Inter ci avesse fatto 1 o 2 gol non c’era niente da dire.
> 
> Comunque il punto è un altro: abbiamo giocato lo stesso derby sciagurato come quello di Aprile, difesa, difesa e ancora difesa. Cioè a dire che da allora non è cambiato nulla, mediocri eravamo e mediocri siamo. Cioè a dire che l’allenatore continua a non incidere.


Non è questione di essere ottimista, semplicemente vedo il livello generale del campionato italiano e penso che noi siamo scarsi ma gli altri lo sono altrettanto. Lo si diceva da inizio stagione che Napoli, Juve e Inter non sarebbero state alla nostra portata. Noi facciamo la corsa per il quarto posto con Lazio, Roma ed eventuali sorprese. Non è bello vedere un derby giocato in quel modo, ma dobbiamo essere realisti: avessimo giocato a viso aperto ce ne avrebbero fatti 4 e sarebbe stata una mazzata durissima per il morale dei nostri.


----------



## tonilovin93 (22 Ottobre 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> Lungi da me difenderlo perchè la partita è stata persa tatticamente visto che ci hanno impedito di fare per 97' il nostro gioco e questo non ha trovato una contromisura, ma:
> 
> -Biglia infortunato dopo 15 minuti
> -Kessiè visibilmente sofferente alla caviglia per tutti i 90'
> ...



Alt, i nostri cambi potevano essere laxalt e Castillejo che, pur non essendo queste ire di Dio, potevano benissimo spezzare la partita eh. Poi se inseriamo Abate e bakayoko per tenere lo 0-0..


----------



## EmmePi (22 Ottobre 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Alt, i nostri cambi potevano essere laxalt e Castillejo che, pur non essendo queste ire di Dio, potevano benissimo spezzare la partita eh. Poi se inseriamo Abate e bakayoko per tenere lo 0-0..



Io correggo te Laxalt o Castillejo non avrebbero dovuto essere i cambi ma uno dei due titolare al posto di Chala, al solito un fantasma!


----------



## tonilovin93 (22 Ottobre 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Io correggo te Laxalt o Castillejo non avrebbero dovuto essere i cambi ma uno dei due titolare al posto di Chala, al solito un fantasma!



Senza alcun dubbio! Non puoi giocare di contropiede con suso e calha insieme!
Se voleva impostare una partita sulla difensiva doveva mettere il 4-4-2,sono concetti così evidenti che non capisco come non siano stati attuati.. Ma poi mettiamo cutrone esterno sinistro


----------



## Carlo.A (22 Ottobre 2018)

"L'inter ha portato la partita sui binari dove è più forte"

Mi chiedo come mai non è potuto succedere il contrario.
Visto che tecnicamente dovremmo avere qualcosa in più dell'inter.


----------



## EmmePi (22 Ottobre 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Senza alcun dubbio! Non puoi giocare di contropiede con suso e calha insieme!
> Se voleva impostare una partita sulla difensiva doveva mettere il 4-4-2,sono concetti così evidenti che non capisco come non siano stati attuati.. Ma poi mettiamo cutrone esterno sinistro



Infatti io mi auspicavo il 4-4-2 con Cutrone dall'inizio, ma comunque Chala non può assolutamente essere titolare, si è giocato da tempo tutti i bonus a disposizione. Giochiamo praticamente le partite in 10.
Chala mi fa perfino rimpiangere Honda...


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Ottobre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *cominci finalmente a vedere la luce*.



se è un modo per dire che hai ragione te, no, tu continui a non capire niente, tranquillo
per cui finiscila di quotarmi

io sono semplicemente obiettivo critico quando c'è da criticare e evito di sparare sentenze quando non ce n'è bisogno. ieri ha sbagliato Gattuso. ha sbagliato, per me, praticamente tutto. posto che l'Inter è più forte e avrebbe vinto comunque, avrei preferito perdere giocando come a Napoli, dove l'allenatore per me lì non ha colpe.


----------



## jacky (22 Ottobre 2018)

Allora parlare di Donnarumma non m'interessa... Le scelte le fa l'allenatore, è da inizio anno che dico che deve giocare Reina per dare palle e sicurezza alla squadra.

Con le big con Gattuso facciamo pena. A spanne ricordo 5 gare con Inter e Juventus e nei regolamentari solo mezzo gol di Bonucci su corner. Occasioni da rete? 3-4 in 5 partite, con più di 10 gol subiti e almeno un altro derby che strameritavamo di perdere (forse anche quello di Coppa, ringraziamo la pippa J.Mario).

Leonardo aveva detto che il Milan deve dominare e crescere? Dichiarazioni di fine settembre. Sarebbe corretto che si presenti ai microfoni e spieghi se gli basta vincere solo con Frosinone e Chievo. Chi paga ha diritto a delle spiegazioni.

Se poi le parole non contano niente è solo un buffone anche lui. È una vergogna continuare ad avere solo incognite in panchina e in dirigenza da 10 anni, con fior fior di allenatori e dirigenti che girano. Basta vedere lo stesso Sabatini come ha rivoltato la Sampdoria.


----------



## Igniorante (22 Ottobre 2018)

Si sapevano i suoi limiti, che puntualmente sono tornati fuori contro la prima squadra non da zona retrocessione che abbiamo trovato.


----------



## Zenos (22 Ottobre 2018)

Una cosa deve far riflettere,ha detto che è soddisfatto perché abbiamo giocato esattamente come voleva lui. Ecco questa è la sua idea di calcio,catenaccio estremo e lancio per higuain sperando che inventi qualcosa.Mai una triangolazione,mai una sovrapposizione su quella fascia,mai un cambio di modulo in corsa per provare a vincerla anche a costo di prendersi qualche rischio.Questa non è la mentalità di una squadra di calcio che ha come obiettivo quello di tornare a competere ai massimi livelli.


----------



## jacky (22 Ottobre 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Una cosa deve far riflettere,ha detto che è soddisfatto perché abbiamo giocato esattamente come voleva lui. Ecco questa è la sua idea di calcio,catenaccio estremo e lancio per higuain sperando che inventi qualcosa.Mai una triangolazione,mai una sovrapposizione su quella fascia,mai un cambio di modulo in corsa per provare a vincerla anche a costo di prendersi qualche rischio.Questa non è la mentalità di una squadra di calcio che ha come obiettivo quello di tornare a competere ai massimi livelli.



Allora un tecnico che fa giocare bene le squadre lo si nota con avversari di PARI LIVELLO. Non quando di livelli di differenza ce ne sono 4.

Qui i tifosi vedono Milan-Chievo, Milan-Frosinone, Milan-Sassuolo e dicono che giochiamo bene. Grazie al c... quando ci sono certi valori in campo. 

Ma capire queste cose che ripeto da anni... è difficile.

Adesso faremo bene con il Betis, che ha perso in casa con il Valladolid e che non segna praticamente mai... e torneremo a sentire i soliti discorsi


----------



## Rossonero per sempre (22 Ottobre 2018)

E intanto Conte va al Real...complimenti anche alla dirigenza


----------



## Willy Wonka (22 Ottobre 2018)

Praticamente il mercato estivo è stato bocciato dal tecnico. Ad eccezione di Higuain gli altri non giocano mai, Zapata ha più minuti di Caldara e Abate di Laxalt. Bakayoko lo mette solo in casi disperati e Castillejo o negli ultimi 10 minuti se va bene oppure quando mancano Cutrone e Higuain e Borini è acciaccato.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Ottobre 2018)

A che servono i cambi.. Se poi metti Bakacoso e Ebete a 10 e 3 minuti dalla fine


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Ottobre 2018)

Io non mi sorprendo per le parole di Gattuso, la sua visione di calcio quella era è quella rimane. Se la squadra fa catenaccio per lui “sa soffrire”, ma per me è solo masochismo anche solo pensare di restare barricati nella propria metà campo per 90 minuti.


----------



## varvez (22 Ottobre 2018)

Io "modestamente lo nacqui" e lo dissi. Amici milanisti, seguo il calcio da troppi anni e pur non essendo un professionista sono abbastanza arrogante :-D da capire come vanno certe cose. Si vedeva da subito che con Gattuso non saremmo andati da nessuna parte, e se è vero che la rosa non è da scudetto non possiamo nemmeno rassegnarci ad uno spettacolo orribile come quello di ieri sera.

Come sempre il pesce puzza dalla testa. Chi ha confermato Montella senza esserne convinto? Chi ha prolungato a Gattuso senza alcun motivo apparente? Chi non l'ha cambiato a luglio? Oltre a questo, si nota che la campagna acquisti non è stata minimamente concordata con il tecnico ma fatta dai dirigenti (forse in accordo con il futuro tecnico), una situazione tragicomica che ci obbliga a vedere in campo un inadeguato come Bakayoko solo perché legato ad un numero minimo di presenza, i suppose.

In soldoni, la gestione sportiva ci ha messi in un vicolo cieco. Esonerare Gattuso per prendere Donadoni o Ranieri servirebbe solo a creare un altro mostro mediatico che dopo 3 vittorie di fila verrebbe dipinto come il Messia delle panchine, la svolta può essere solo rappresentata da Antonio Conte, unico top manager a disposizione. Si, a disposizione perché non venite a dirmi che il mitologico "contenzioso" non può essere immediatamente risolto con un bonifico. La verità, secondo me, è che ci sono già crepe nel rapporto Leonardo-Maldini e legami pregressi che mal si sposano con una mentalità vincente. Sotto questo punto di vista confido nel pragmatismo americano, il tempo degli sconti a tutti è ampiamente passato.


----------



## jacky (22 Ottobre 2018)

Dopo 10 mesi non abbiamo un gioco decente, prendiamo gol da aprile, non sappiamo servire il miglior giocatore in rosa, abbiam meritato di perdere un derby e, cosa peggiore di tutte, dopo la partita di ieri sera Gattuso si dichiara pure soddisfatto.

Non c'è da parlare più di tanto... bisognerebbe agire. Bisognerebbe.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Ottobre 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> se è un modo per dire che hai ragione te, no, tu continui a non capire niente, tranquillo
> per cui finiscila di quotarmi
> 
> io sono semplicemente obiettivo critico quando c'è da criticare e evito di sparare sentenze quando non ce n'è bisogno. ieri ha sbagliato Gattuso. ha sbagliato, per me, praticamente tutto. posto che l'Inter è più forte e avrebbe vinto comunque, avrei preferito perdere giocando come a Napoli, dove l'allenatore per me lì non ha colpe.



A dicembre vorrai la testa di Gattuso. Siamo qui. 
Io non capirò niente però avevo detto a maggio che in questo periodo la maggior parte dei tifosi avrebbe voluto l'esonero di Gattuso. Sarò fortunato nelle previsioni che ti devo dire.
Detto questo non mi riferivo tanto alla ragione tua, mia o di chiunque, (la soffri tanto sta cosa), parlavo del tipo di allenatore che è Gattuso. Tempo al tempo,purtroppo


----------



## Garrincha (22 Ottobre 2018)

Col Napoli si è avuto lo stesso ignobile approccio dove il caso aveva portato due gol e si fosse vinto onestà avrebbe voluto che ci si vergognasse per come era maturato il risultato, le colpe di cuor di coniglio c'erano allora come oggi ma sicuramente è meglio perdere uno a zero al 92 in maniera indecente che 3 a 0 a testa alta, sarò strano io a vederla diversamente


----------



## Tobi (22 Ottobre 2018)

purtroppo l'asticella dovrebbe alzarla lui in primis....
Ok che qui dentro siamo tutti allenatori ma cosa pretendi se contro una squadra cosi attrezzata fisicamente e dinamica sugli esterni tu gli piazzi Rodriguez, che a parte qualcosina nell'uscita pressing non ti da nient'altro, e da quella zona abbiamo preso un'infinità di calci d'angolo... fai entrare cutrone piazzandolo 35 metri lontano dalla porta perchè non puoi far a meno di questo orribile 4-3-3, inserisci Bakayoko nella parte piu delicata della partita, il quale puntualmente ti ammazza il centrocampo con la sua lentezza, la sua goffagine e il suo non saper stoppare nemmeno il piu facile dei palloni... ed infine la ciliegina sulla torta ignazio abate, famoso per i suoi cross al bacio e per le sue galoppate palla al piede a tagliare le difese avversarie.....Rino come uomo e come bandiera ti rispetterò e ti amerò sempre ma come allenatore non sei da Milan.. certo la rosa non aiuta di certo e non facilita le cose ma onestamente con 2 settimane di lavoro non puoi arrivare al derby senza una soluzione offensiva che porti il tuo attaccante (un top player) a creare qualche pericolo


----------



## SoloMVB (22 Ottobre 2018)

Gattuso ha tanti limiti e tante colpe,ma finché la rosa rimarrà priva di giocatori che sanno spaccare la partita,veloci,fisici non andremo da nessuna parte neanche con Conte o Guardiola.Oggi col calcio a velocità supersonica anche fuoriclasse come Donadoni e Baggio farebbero fatica a collocarsi in campo.Avete visto Candreva?Parliamo di un giocatore mediocre,ma ha gamba,quando è entrato ha fatto degli strappi assurdi,noi giocatori così non ne abbiamo.Se il nostro contropiede lo deve portare bonaventura,Suso o Chala allora stiamo freschi,mia nipote arriva in porta prima di loro.Non ne usciamo più,sono rassegnato da anni.


----------



## fra29 (22 Ottobre 2018)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Gattuso ha tanti limiti e tante colpe,ma finché la rosa rimarrà priva di giocatori che sanno spaccare la partita,veloci,fisici non andremo da nessuna parte neanche con Conte o Guardiola.Oggi col calcio a velocità supersonica anche fuoriclasse come Donadoni e Baggio farebbero fatica a collocarsi in campo.Avete visto Candreva?Parliamo di un giocatore mediocre,ma ha gamba,quando è entrato ha fatto degli strappi assurdi,noi giocatori così non ne abbiamo.Se il nostro contropiede lo deve portare bonaventura,Suso o Chala allora stiamo freschi,mia nipote arriva in porta prima di loro.Non ne usciamo più,sono rassegnato da anni.



Basta con sta storia della rosa, per avere un calcio che non sia vomitevole e faccia invidia ai catenacci degli anni 80 bisogna avere Sane e Bale sulle fasce?
Dai.. poi non hai gli esterni? allora cambi modulo.. il suo 433 è più sterile e ridicolo di quello di Inzaggi con Menez falso nueve


----------



## Garrincha (22 Ottobre 2018)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Gattuso ha tanti limiti e tante colpe,ma finché la rosa rimarrà priva di giocatori che sanno spaccare la partita,veloci,fisici non andremo da nessuna parte neanche con Conte o Guardiola.Oggi col calcio a velocità supersonica anche fuoriclasse come Donadoni e Baggio farebbero fatica a collocarsi in campo.Avete visto Candreva?Parliamo di un giocatore mediocre,ma ha gamba,quando è entrato ha fatto degli strappi assurdi,noi giocatori così non ne abbiamo.Se il nostro contropiede lo deve portare bonaventura,Suso o Chala allora stiamo freschi,mia nipote arriva in porta prima di loro.Non ne usciamo più,sono rassegnato da anni.



Ma la Spal come fa a giocare a calcio senza umiliazioni? Arriviamo a dire che la rosa della Spal è migliore del Milan? A questo arriviamo? O è Gattuso che sbaglia formazione e tattica? In panchina ci sono Laxalt, Castellijo, Borini se vuoi i giocatori veloci invece codardo manda in campo il turco ed Abate


----------



## __king george__ (22 Ottobre 2018)

l'hanno cacciato finalmente o è sempre qui?


----------



## Davidoff (22 Ottobre 2018)

I giocatori veloci finalmente ci sono, purtroppo lui non ha le palle di metterli perché deve pensare prima a difendersi.


----------



## Rossonero per sempre (22 Ottobre 2018)

Rossonero per sempre ha scritto:


> Non giudicatemi, ma fino a quando Gattuso sarà allenatore del Milan non guarderò più una partita...mi sono veramente rotto di soffrire così tanto........



Continuo la mia protesta pacifica ad oltranza....


----------



## sunburn (22 Ottobre 2018)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> A che servono i cambi.. Se poi metti Bakacoso e Ebete a 10 e 3 minuti dalla fine



Purtroppo Marcelo e Modric erano squalificati.


----------



## sunburn (22 Ottobre 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Basta con sta storia della rosa, per avere un calcio che non sia vomitevole e faccia invidia ai catenacci degli anni 80 bisogna avere Sane e Bale sulle fasce?
> Dai.. poi non hai gli esterni? allora cambi modulo.. il suo 433 è più sterile e ridicolo di quello di Inzaggi con Menez falso nueve



Non abbiamo la rosa per fare nessun modulo. Non è difficile da capire. 
Vuoi fare il 3-5-2? Ti mancano i centrocampisti e almeno un attaccante.
Vuoi fare il 4-4-2? Ti mancano i centrocampisti e almeno un attaccante.
Non è che forse ci mancano centrocampisti e almeno un attaccante a prescindere da moduli e allenatori? Così, tiro a indovinare...


----------



## Pitermilanista (22 Ottobre 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Gennaro Gattuso, detto "Ringhio", è una leggenda rossonera. Con il Milan ha vinto praticamente tutto ed ha sollevato anche la coppa del mondo con l'Italia. Dopo aver appeso gli scarpini al chiodo nel 2012, inizia a prodigarsi nella carriera da allenatore con il Sion, il Palermo, OFI Creta e Pisa.
> Nel 2017, quindi, decide di tornare a casa accettando l'incarico propostogli dalla nuova proprietà: allenatore della primavera rossonera. L'incarico però dura soltanto pochi mesi in quanto successivamente, a fine novembre, prende il posto dell'esonerato Montella e si mette alla guida tecnica della prima squadra.
> 
> Bentornato Rino!



La prendo alla lontana. Ho abbastanza anni e memoria per ricordarmi di tutti i derby dall'84 in poi (prima no, non eageriamo), ma ultimamente mi piace rinfrescarmi i ricordi guardando su youtube spezzoni di partite di quegli anni. C'è un derby di fine 1985, per chi volesse. Quello della doppietta di Paolo Rossi. Si affrontavano una compagine con praticamente l'intera difesa dell'Italia, centrocampisti come Brady, la coppia d'attacco più forte del mondo (Kalle-Altobelli). Dall'altra parte gente già in pensione (Ago, Raymond, Paolo Rossi), diciassettenni (Paolino), un Hateley da me straadorato, ma veramente scarso. 
Chi fece la partita? Il Milan, ovviamente. Fuorigioco a centrocampo, rischi pazzeschi (direi anche eccessivi, perché la palla era quasi sempre scoperta, il pressing furioso sarebbe arrivato due anni dopo con Arrigo). Inter, difesa e contropiede.
Come da sempre. 
Il Milan è SEMPRE, storicamente stato squadra propositiva, l'Inter squadra sparagnina. L'Inter ha legato il proprio ciclo più famoso al catenaccio (difesa a oltranza, lancio lungo di Suarez per Jair o Mazzola), e ne vanno fieri. Nello stesso periodo, Rocco schierava tre attaccanti puri più Rivera.
L'Inter è stata sparagnina anche con uno dei giocatori più forti di tutti i tempi (Ronaldo) e con la rosa più forte al mondo a disposizione (era Mourinho), il Milan è stato propositivo anche con squadre scalcagnate: con Castagner, col Barone, con Zac, con Leonardo.

Potete ricordarmi un derby con Milan sparagnino e Inter arrembante negli ultimi trenta anni? Non ne ricordo uno. Anche nello 0-4 di Leo-Mourinho, noi attaccavamo e quelli ci infilzavano in contropiede.

Lunga premessa, con questa conclusione: ieri Gattuso non ha perso una partita. Ha perso tutto. Ha tradito la storia del Milan, ha infangato 119 anni di tradizione, e per me già da ora non è più l'allenatore di questo club. Non lo merita, non ne è degno. 
È tutto.


----------



## Garrincha (22 Ottobre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Non abbiamo la rosa per fare nessun modulo. Non è difficile da capire.
> Vuoi fare il 3-5-2? Ti mancano i centrocampisti e almeno un attaccante.
> Vuoi fare il 4-4-2? Ti mancano i centrocampisti e almeno un attaccante.
> Non è che forse ci mancano centrocampisti e almeno un attaccante a prescindere da moduli e allenatori? Così, tiro a indovinare...



Falso, c'è un incapace catenacciaro in panchina , non è difficile da capire


----------



## smallball (22 Ottobre 2018)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> La prendo alla lontana. Ho abbastanza anni e memoria per ricordarmi di tutti i derby dall'84 in poi (prima no, non eageriamo), ma ultimamente mi piace rinfrescarmi i ricordi guardando su youtube spezzoni di partite di quegli anni. C'è un derby di fine 1985, per chi volesse. Quello della doppietta di Paolo Rossi. Si affrontavano una compagine con praticamente l'intera difesa dell'Italia, centrocampisti come Brady, la coppia d'attacco più forte del mondo (Kalle-Altobelli). Dall'altra parte gente già in pensione (Ago, Raymond, Paolo Rossi), diciassettenni (Paolino), un Hateley da me straadorato, ma veramente scarso.
> Chi fece la partita? Il Milan, ovviamente. Fuorigioco a centrocampo, rischi pazzeschi (direi anche eccessivi, perché la palla era quasi sempre scoperta, il pressing furioso sarebbe arrivato due anni dopo con Arrigo). Inter, difesa e contropiede.
> Come da sempre.
> Il Milan è SEMPRE, storicamente stato squadra propositiva, l'Inter squadra sparagnina. L'Inter ha legato il proprio ciclo più famoso al catenaccio (difesa a oltranza, lancio lungo di Suarez per Jair o Mazzola), e ne vanno fieri. Nello stesso periodo, Rocco schierava tre attaccanti puri più Rivera.
> ...



mi trovi d'accordo,applausi


----------



## Albijol (22 Ottobre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Non abbiamo la rosa per fare nessun modulo. Non è difficile da capire.
> Vuoi fare il 3-5-2? Ti mancano i centrocampisti e almeno un attaccante.
> Vuoi fare il 4-4-2? Ti mancano i centrocampisti e almeno un attaccante.
> Non è che forse ci mancano centrocampisti e almeno un attaccante a prescindere da moduli e allenatori? Così, tiro a indovinare...



E' vero, complice la DEMENZIALE campagna acquisti dello scorso anno la rosa è poco adatta a qualsiasi modulo. Detto questo, DI TUTTI il 4-3-3 è il modulo più sbagliato in assoluto.


----------



## mandraghe (22 Ottobre 2018)

Però bisogna mettersi d'accordo: quando si tratta di difendere Mirabelli alcuni elogiano l'ormai mitologica base e difendono il mercato precedente. Quando si tratta di difendere Gattuso invece la rosa fa schifo e son tutti da buttare, vedo tanta incongruenza in molti discorsi.


----------



## Paolino (22 Ottobre 2018)

Dopo ieri sera supplico la dirigenza. Basta. Un allenatore del genere non l'ho mai visto. Sembra l'abbia fatto apposta.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (23 Ottobre 2018)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> La prendo alla lontana. Ho abbastanza anni e memoria per ricordarmi di tutti i derby dall'84 in poi (prima no, non eageriamo), ma ultimamente mi piace rinfrescarmi i ricordi guardando su youtube spezzoni di partite di quegli anni. C'è un derby di fine 1985, per chi volesse. Quello della doppietta di Paolo Rossi. Si affrontavano una compagine con praticamente l'intera difesa dell'Italia, centrocampisti come Brady, la coppia d'attacco più forte del mondo (Kalle-Altobelli). Dall'altra parte gente già in pensione (Ago, Raymond, Paolo Rossi), diciassettenni (Paolino), un Hateley da me straadorato, ma veramente scarso.
> Chi fece la partita? Il Milan, ovviamente. Fuorigioco a centrocampo, rischi pazzeschi (direi anche eccessivi, perché la palla era quasi sempre scoperta, il pressing furioso sarebbe arrivato due anni dopo con Arrigo). Inter, difesa e contropiede.
> Come da sempre.
> Il Milan è SEMPRE, storicamente stato squadra propositiva, l'Inter squadra sparagnina. L'Inter ha legato il proprio ciclo più famoso al catenaccio (difesa a oltranza, lancio lungo di Suarez per Jair o Mazzola), e ne vanno fieri. Nello stesso periodo, Rocco schierava tre attaccanti puri più Rivera.
> ...



Concordo, purtroppo. Era una partita-verità e ha dimostrato che Rino smentisce la tradizione. Che sia depositario dello spirito tipico, vincente o meno del Milan, è ormai una falsità.
Trovo anche dei difetti che aveva Inzaghi allenatore: fissato con il 4-3-3 che in realtà è sempre un 4-5-1; fissato anche anche con gli interpreti, spesso fuori ruolo. 
Capace di qualche sperimentazione ma alla fine, dopo mesi che ha in mano la squadra, dopo 2 settimane per preparare il Derby, si ripresenta con modulo e giocatori "default" come se fosse tornato da una vacanza e non avesse alcuna idea, o meglio nessuna idea da applicare con un minimo di intelligenza e coraggio. Nonostante potesse mettere Cutrone + Higuain, esterni Laxalt o Castillejo. Ma quelli sono azzardi pericolosi.
Rispondendo anche alle parole di Biglia, Rino è essenzialmente buono e timoroso, è guidato da un senso di giustizia; è inglese piuttosto che argentino: anche da giocatore era sì grintoso ma leale. In Argentina è diverso; la lealtà è per i polli, usano le scorrettezze e anche il far male e l'Inter ha incarnato questo spirito da decenni ormai. E' significativo infatti che Biglia sia argentino e se ne sia accorto.
Mancando questo spirito guerriero e contemporaneamente fallendo il possesso palla e la capacità di ripartenza non rimane più nulla e purtroppo i cambi che ha fatto e le parole a fine partita dimostrano che non aveva proprio in mente niente per rimediare, oppure aveva qualcosa in mente ma non ha avuto il coraggio di cambiare per provare a vincerla.
Ha messo Cutrone esterno e pure questa non è stata una novità, avendo anche segnato giocando da ala; l'ha messo così ha messo le mani avanti sulle domande del perchè non lo ha schierato, anche questo è un segno di debolezza, è sempre sulla difensiva e timorato, perchè è troppo emozionale e non ha la lucidità di prendere decisioni rischiose, non è un predatore in caccia ma una preda messa in un angolo.


----------



## fra29 (24 Ottobre 2018)

Con il senno di poi e vedendo tutto il clamore per ik derby straperso-non giocato Rino è stato davvero folle a impostare il match cosi..
Una sconfitta con 2-3 goal di scarto tipo vs. Juve allo stadium o Londra vs Gunners sarebbe stata molto più facile da metabolizzare e com meno strascichi.
Spero che Rino tiri fuori le pxxxe, ormai è evidente che la speculazione non porta da nessuna parte


----------



## Zenos (24 Ottobre 2018)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> La prendo alla lontana. Ho abbastanza anni e memoria per ricordarmi di tutti i derby dall'84 in poi (prima no, non eageriamo), ma ultimamente mi piace rinfrescarmi i ricordi guardando su youtube spezzoni di partite di quegli anni. C'è un derby di fine 1985, per chi volesse. Quello della doppietta di Paolo Rossi. Si affrontavano una compagine con praticamente l'intera difesa dell'Italia, centrocampisti come Brady, la coppia d'attacco più forte del mondo (Kalle-Altobelli). Dall'altra parte gente già in pensione (Ago, Raymond, Paolo Rossi), diciassettenni (Paolino), un Hateley da me straadorato, ma veramente scarso.
> Chi fece la partita? Il Milan, ovviamente. Fuorigioco a centrocampo, rischi pazzeschi (direi anche eccessivi, perché la palla era quasi sempre scoperta, il pressing furioso sarebbe arrivato due anni dopo con Arrigo). Inter, difesa e contropiede.
> Come da sempre.
> Il Milan è SEMPRE, storicamente stato squadra propositiva, l'Inter squadra sparagnina. L'Inter ha legato il proprio ciclo più famoso al catenaccio (difesa a oltranza, lancio lungo di Suarez per Jair o Mazzola), e ne vanno fieri. Nello stesso periodo, Rocco schierava tre attaccanti puri più Rivera.
> ...



Applausi.


----------



## Chrissonero (24 Ottobre 2018)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> La prendo alla lontana. Ho abbastanza anni e memoria per ricordarmi di tutti i derby dall'84 in poi (prima no, non eageriamo), ma ultimamente mi piace rinfrescarmi i ricordi guardando su youtube spezzoni di partite di quegli anni. C'è un derby di fine 1985, per chi volesse. Quello della doppietta di Paolo Rossi. Si affrontavano una compagine con praticamente l'intera difesa dell'Italia, centrocampisti come Brady, la coppia d'attacco più forte del mondo (Kalle-Altobelli). Dall'altra parte gente già in pensione (Ago, Raymond, Paolo Rossi), diciassettenni (Paolino), un Hateley da me straadorato, ma veramente scarso.
> Chi fece la partita? Il Milan, ovviamente. Fuorigioco a centrocampo, rischi pazzeschi (direi anche eccessivi, perché la palla era quasi sempre scoperta, il pressing furioso sarebbe arrivato due anni dopo con Arrigo). Inter, difesa e contropiede.
> Come da sempre.
> Il Milan è SEMPRE, storicamente stato squadra propositiva, l'Inter squadra sparagnina. L'Inter ha legato il proprio ciclo più famoso al catenaccio (difesa a oltranza, lancio lungo di Suarez per Jair o Mazzola), e ne vanno fieri. Nello stesso periodo, Rocco schierava tre attaccanti puri più Rivera.
> ...



Esagerato, capisco la rabbia anche io sono ancora incazzato nero per perdere cosi ma secondo me non giustifica tutta questa critica distruttiva contro Rino.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (24 Ottobre 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Concordo, purtroppo. Era una partita-verità e ha dimostrato che Rino smentisce la tradizione. Che sia depositario dello spirito tipico, vincente o meno del Milan, è ormai una falsità.
> Trovo anche dei difetti che aveva Inzaghi allenatore: fissato con il 4-3-3 che in realtà è sempre un 4-5-1; fissato anche anche con gli interpreti, spesso fuori ruolo.
> Capace di qualche sperimentazione ma alla fine, dopo mesi che ha in mano la squadra, dopo 2 settimane per preparare il Derby, si ripresenta con modulo e giocatori "default" come se fosse tornato da una vacanza e non avesse alcuna idea, o meglio nessuna idea da applicare con un minimo di intelligenza e coraggio. Nonostante potesse mettere Cutrone + Higuain, esterni Laxalt o Castillejo. Ma quelli sono azzardi pericolosi.
> Rispondendo anche alle parole di Biglia, Rino è essenzialmente buono e timoroso, è guidato da un senso di giustizia; è inglese piuttosto che argentino: anche da giocatore era sì grintoso ma leale. In Argentina è diverso; la lealtà è per i polli, usano le scorrettezze e anche il far male e l'Inter ha incarnato questo spirito da decenni ormai. E' significativo infatti che Biglia sia argentino e se ne sia accorto.
> ...



Ti faccio i complimenti per l'analisi. A volte si scambiano l'abnegazione e la voglia per grinta o peggio coraggio. Questo Milan non ha né l'una né l'altro e, come spesso accade, chi non risica non rosica. Vero che nel calcio italiano quasi sempre ha la meglio chi subisce pochi gol, ma se sai che ogni volta ne becchi almeno uno, anche dall'ultima in classifica, inutile che stai a fare barricate per ripartenze che non arriveranno mai con i giocatori più veloci seduti in panca e con la pessima gestione della palla che abbiamo sempre in uscita. Con questi presupposti i gol devi provare a farli prima che tentare di non prenderli. E questo era il mio pensiero anche poco prima che segnasse Icardi, il cui gol non cambia per me il giudizio sulla gara.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Ottobre 2018)

Tatticamente viene umiliato da qualsiasi allenatore semi professionista.


----------



## 7vinte (25 Ottobre 2018)

Basta, Rino. Ti voglio bene, Tu sei milanista dentro, dimostralo: dimettiti!


----------



## diavolo (25 Ottobre 2018)

Che si fa?Aspettiamo tre anni prima di cacciarlo?


----------



## Blu71 (25 Ottobre 2018)

A fine gara dirà che ha visto cose buone.


----------



## mandraghe (25 Ottobre 2018)

Com'è che era? ah già: con Gattuso dall'inizio saremmo arrivati terzi, con la sua preparazione dall'inizio faremo un grande campionato...

Quando invece era palese fin dal marzo scorso che, tolti i primi due mesi, la squadra faticava e si era arenato tutto. 

Non ci sono accuse da fare, infatti tutti vogliamo bene a Gattuso, e speravamo che potesse raddrizzare la situazione, però purtroppo era palese fin da marzo che con l'ennesimo allenatore esordiente non avremmo fatto molta strada. 

Spiace per Rino ma è evidente che più di così non può fare, a noi serve un allenatore che dia continuità di prestazioni e risultati cosa che l'allenatore della primavera non può dare. 

D'altronde quando si rinnova ad un allenatore per motivi extra tecnici i risultati non possono essere che questi. E sappiamo bene appunto i motivi che hanno portato Mirabelli a fare un mega rinnovo triennale ad un allenatore semi esordiente.


----------



## alcyppa (25 Ottobre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Basta, Rino. Ti voglio bene, Tu sei milanista dentro, dimostralo: dimettiti!



Ma manco morto si dimette questo.

Dignità sotto i tacchi... Avesse almeno evitato la sparata del "se sono un peso mi faccio da parte".


----------



## malos (25 Ottobre 2018)

Ti voglio bene Rino ma ora è tempo di dire basta. Non chiedo alla mia squadra di vincere per il momento, ma almeno di giocare a calcio.


----------



## 7vinte (25 Ottobre 2018)

Basta


----------



## fabri47 (25 Ottobre 2018)

Ed ora che si fa? Lo riconfermano??? No perchè non ci sono più scuse dopo quello che è successo.


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Ottobre 2018)

E' finito.
Dopo la Juve arriverà l'esonero.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Ottobre 2018)

Mi gioco le palle che sarà confermatissimo.
Lo cacceremo solo quando staremo a -20 dal quarto posto e fuori dall'EL.


----------



## cris (25 Ottobre 2018)

Lo esoneriamo sto incapace o che cosa?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Ottobre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Mi gioco le palle che sarà confermatissimo.
> Lo cacceremo solo quando staremo a -20 dal quarto posto e fuori dall'EL.




Pari pari come con Montella.


----------



## Aron (25 Ottobre 2018)

Mi dispiace per Rino. Il suo vero errore è stato quello di fidarsi di Mirabelli come prima cosa, e subito dopo il non fare ritorno nella squadra Primavera.


----------



## Heaven (25 Ottobre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Mi gioco le palle che sarà confermatissimo.
> Lo cacceremo solo quando staremo a -20 dal quarto posto e fuori dall'EL.



Appena trovano uno migliore ci saluta, questione di tempo


----------



## __king george__ (25 Ottobre 2018)

finora non ho mai "insultato" la società ma da ora in poi se non lo esonerano la mia ira sarà rivolta a loro...adesso sono finiti gli alibi


----------



## BossKilla7 (25 Ottobre 2018)

"Se fosse entrato quel pallone di Higuain staremmo parlando di un'altra partita"

Fine. Culo salvato anche per la prossima partita


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Ottobre 2018)

Ok, ora mi sono convinto anche io: via, o la stagione finisce qui.
Tutto l'affetto che tutti noi proviamo per Rino non può giustificarne l'evidente inadeguatezza.
Dentro Conte però, non Donadoni o robetta simile. Nemmeno mi piace Andonio, ma i risultati li ottiene.


----------



## Molenko (25 Ottobre 2018)

￼
Da suo estimatore, credo abbia perso il timone della squadra, quel cambio di modulo senza senso ne è la dimostrazione, perdi solo 1-0 con gli avversari che ti stanno ridicolizzando a centrocampo e metti in campo quell’obbrobrio tattico? 
Favorevole all’esonero dopo stasera.


----------



## mabadi (25 Ottobre 2018)

Ho visto dei progressi, la grinta giusta.Gli episodi ci hanno condannato, ma la squadra sta crescendo. Grande positività


----------



## Kaw (25 Ottobre 2018)

Stasera ha cambiato un paio di moduli in corsa, tra l'altro la difesa a 3 a 2 minuti dalla fine del primo tempo, così tanto per...
E' in confusione, e questo si trasmette alla squadra, con equilibri così precari non possiamo nemmeno permetterci di cambiare troppi giocatori, sono costretti a giocare gli stessi 11 sempre e comunque.
Ma mettendo da parte le difficoltà tattiche e tecniche, mi aspetterei almeno tutt'altro livello di mentalità e atteggiamento.


----------



## cris (25 Ottobre 2018)

O conte subito (che i soldi li abbiamo dati gli ingaggi di Gazidis ecc), oppure CHIUNQUE purche sia un allenatore professionista come traghettatore e poi a giugno Rifondazione.


----------



## Buciadignho (25 Ottobre 2018)

Gattuso dammi retta, torna in pescheria va! Perché ti sei messo in testa di allenare? Aspettiamo la solita intervista da cane bastonato...


----------



## Blu71 (25 Ottobre 2018)

Spero ex allenatore del Milan.


----------



## 7vinte (25 Ottobre 2018)

cris ha scritto:


> O conte subito (che i soldi li abbiamo dati gli ingaggi di Gazidis ecc), oppure CHIUNQUE purche sia un allenatore professionista come traghettatore e poi a giugno Rifondazione.



.


----------



## David Gilmour (25 Ottobre 2018)

Bocciato definitivamente.
Manca tutto: organizzazione e voglia.
Ogni giorno con Gattuso in panchina è perso e da stasera le colpe si cominciano ad attribuire a Leonardo: è lui il capo dell'area sportiva. Se salta Gattuso salta Maldini? Chis-se-ne-fre-ga!


----------



## Igniorante (25 Ottobre 2018)

Chissà quand'è che toccherà con mano il fatto che non è adatto...


----------



## Aron (25 Ottobre 2018)

cris ha scritto:


> O conte subito (che i soldi li abbiamo dati gli ingaggi di Gazidis ecc), oppure CHIUNQUE purche sia un allenatore professionista come traghettatore e poi a giugno Rifondazione.



Di questo passo a giugno si rifonda da cima a fondo, molto di più di quanto hanno fatto Fassone e Mirabelli in maniera folle. Ma alternative non ce ne sono...


----------



## Hellscream (25 Ottobre 2018)

Se non lo cacciano (cosa che ovviamente non faranno), io inizierei a prendermela anche con i piani alti...


----------



## cris (25 Ottobre 2018)

In ogni caso, come sempre, mezzo forum é da un anno che dice che é un incapace, il tempo ha detto chi ha avuto ragione, in barba alle checche isteriche che facevano le crociate pro Gattuso con le loro belle fette di salame sugli occhi.


----------



## Freddiedevil (25 Ottobre 2018)

Ciao gennà, insegna agli angeli a toccare con mano il possesso palla dentro l'area di rigore...


----------



## cris (25 Ottobre 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Se non lo cacciano (cosa che ovviamente non faranno), io inizierei a prendermela anche con i piani alti...




Poco ma sicuro. Se non lo esonerano la colpa é di maldini e leonardo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Ottobre 2018)

cris ha scritto:


> In ogni caso, come sempre, mezzo forum é da un anno che dice che é un incapace, il tempo ha detto chi ha avuto ragione, in barba alle checche isteriche che facevano le crociate pro Gattuso con le loro belle fette di salame sugli occhi.


----------



## Jino (25 Ottobre 2018)

Ora si gioca tutto, com'è giusto che sia, contro le due genovesi.


----------



## JohnDoe (25 Ottobre 2018)

cris ha scritto:


> In ogni caso, come sempre, mezzo forum é da un anno che dice che é un incapace, il tempo ha detto chi ha avuto ragione, in barba alle checche isteriche che facevano le crociate pro Gattuso con le loro belle fette di salame sugli occhi.


----------



## mandraghe (25 Ottobre 2018)

cris ha scritto:


> In ogni caso, come sempre, mezzo forum é da un anno che dice che é un incapace, il tempo ha detto chi ha avuto ragione, in barba alle checche isteriche che facevano le crociate pro Gattuso con le loro belle fette di salame sugli occhi.




Bastava essere oggettivi per accorgersi che dopo due mesi buoni da marzo si era tutto fermato, ma è evidente che i soliti noti difendevano Gattuso solo perché scelto e rinnovato dal loro dio Mirabelli. 

Quando invece era palese che con Gattuso non si andava da nessuna parte, invece i sostenitori dello sciagurato ex ds strepitavano il loro mantra “con Gattuso siamo terzi!”. Evidentemente non c’ è Peggior cieco di chi non vuol vedere, perché lo schifo del derby di ritorno, la finale con la Juve, il pareggio stentato col Sassuolo e la figuraccia col Benevento erano indizi grossi che con Gattuso non sarebbe cambiato nulla, era così evidente...

Invece per colpa dell’incompetente Mirabelli ci siamo preclusi la possibilità di ingaggiare un vero allenatore, perché sappiamo che Gattuso è stato rinnovato solo per avere un parafulmine con i tifosi, non certo per ragioni tecniche. 

E quest’anno stiamo toccando con mano (cit.) gli effetti dello sciagurato rinnovo.


----------



## admin (25 Ottobre 2018)

Chi sa di calcio sapeva, come sempre, tutto in anticipo.

Mi dispiace davvero tanto per Rino, che è un uomo vero. Ma era palesemente un fallimento annunciato.

Maledetto Mirabelli, in soli 12 mesi ci ha annientato.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Chi sa di calcio sapeva, come sempre, tutto in anticipo.
> 
> Mi dispiace davvero tanto per Rino, che è un uomo vero. Ma era palesemente un fallimento annunciato.
> 
> Maledetto Mirabelli, in soli 12 mesi ci ha annientato.



E' successa la stessa cosa con Montella, quasi tutti a dire che sarebbe stato un errore riconfermarlo e ecco qua che ci caschiamo un'altra volta con Gattuso.


----------



## Djici (25 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Chi sa di calcio sapeva, come sempre, tutto in anticipo.
> 
> Mi dispiace davvero tanto per Rino, che è un uomo vero. Ma era palesemente un fallimento annunciato.
> 
> Maledetto Mirabelli, in soli 12 mesi ci ha annientato.



.


----------



## Djici (25 Ottobre 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Bastava essere oggettivi per accorgersi che dopo due mesi buoni da marzo si era tutto fermato, ma è evidente che i soliti noti difendevano Gattuso solo perché scelto e rinnovato dal loro dio Mirabelli.
> 
> Quando invece era palese che con Gattuso non si andava da nessuna parte, invece i sostenitori dello sciagurato ex ds strepitavano il loro mantra “con Gattuso siamo terzi!”. Evidentemente non c’ è Peggior cieco di chi non vuol vedere, perché lo schifo del derby di ritorno, la finale con la Juve, il pareggio stentato col Sassuolo e la figuraccia col Benevento erano indizi grossi che con Gattuso non sarebbe cambiato nulla, era così evidente...
> 
> ...



Per Mirabelli ringraziamenti eterni... incompetenza a livelli mai visti.


----------



## BossKilla7 (25 Ottobre 2018)

cris ha scritto:


> In ogni caso, come sempre, mezzo forum é da un anno che dice che é un incapace, il tempo ha detto chi ha avuto ragione, in barba alle checche isteriche che facevano le crociate pro Gattuso con le loro belle fette di salame sugli occhi.



.

"Grande uomo, milanista dentro, se le cose vanno male sarà il primo a farsi da parte. La colpa è dei giocatori, rosa costruita male, colpa di Leonardo che in 20 giorni è riuscito a prendere un solo campione"

Quante minchia ne devo leggere


----------



## Zenos (25 Ottobre 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Per Mirabelli ringraziamenti eterni... incompetenza a livelli mai visti.



Aveva bisogno di 3 anni...ed è la stessa gente che ora difende Gattuso...


----------



## alcyppa (25 Ottobre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> E' successa la stessa cosa con Montella, quasi tutti a dire che sarebbe stato un errore riconfermarlo e ecco qua che ci caschiamo un'altra volta con Gattuso.



E non c'è due senza tre con Donadoni.
È già scritto.


----------



## mandraghe (25 Ottobre 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Per Mirabelli ringraziamenti eterni... incompetenza a livelli mai visti.




Pazzesco, Halilovic ed il rinnovo di Gattuso son state le due perle finali di una serie di asinate inconcepibili.


----------



## Aron (25 Ottobre 2018)

in conferenza ha detto che non sa più cosa fare

anticamera dell'esonero


----------



## sunburn (25 Ottobre 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Aveva bisogno di 3 anni...ed è la stessa gente che ora difende Gattuso...



Io ero contro Mirabelli già ai tempi dell'APACF SHOW, ero contro il rinnovo di Gattuso e adesso difendo Gattuso, non in quanto Gattuso né per quel che (non) sta esprimendo la squadra, ma in quanto ritengo che in questo momento un cambio non porterebbe alcun giovamento alla luce della miseria numerica e tecnica dell'organico. O l'allenatore dei prossimi tre anni o Gattuso.

Detto questo, trovo senza senso il voler fare distinzioni tra tifosi della stessa squadra, così come trovo triste che ci si auguri la sconfitta della propria squadra. Ognuno esprime la propria opinione sulla base di quel che succede nel momento, che senso ha poi rinfacciare le cose da un lato e dall'altro?
Io non dico ad altri "ahah pirla, hai visto il tuo Mirabelli". 
Io adesso dico che non cambierei Gattuso per i motivi già scritti, ma se domani lo cacciano, prendiamo Topo Gigio sarò il primo a sperare che faccia bene e il più felice di poter dire fra due mesi "ho sbagliato". È calcio, non una guerra di religione.


----------



## Djici (25 Ottobre 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Aveva bisogno di 3 anni...ed è la stessa gente che ora difende Gattuso...



Purtroppo Marotta al secondo anno ha fatto i miracoli mentre noi lo abbiamo mandato a casa. Bisognava solo darli tempo.
Maledetti quelli di Elliott.


----------



## diavolo (25 Ottobre 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> in conferenza ha detto che non sa più cosa fare
> 
> anticamera dell'esonero



Gattuso dopo le sconfitte non ride come invece faceva Montella ma i contenuti delle sue dichiarazioni sono ugualmente irritanti.


----------



## alcyppa (25 Ottobre 2018)

Comunque è un bell'esempio di come è molto più importante avere le conoscenze e gli amici giusti piuttosto che essere competenti in quello che si fa.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (25 Ottobre 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Bastava essere oggettivi per accorgersi che dopo due mesi buoni da marzo si era tutto fermato, ma è evidente che i soliti noti difendevano Gattuso solo perché scelto e rinnovato dal loro dio Mirabelli.
> 
> Quando invece era palese che con Gattuso non si andava da nessuna parte, invece i sostenitori dello sciagurato ex ds strepitavano il loro mantra “con Gattuso siamo terzi!”. Evidentemente non c’ è Peggior cieco di chi non vuol vedere, perché lo schifo del derby di ritorno, la finale con la Juve, il pareggio stentato col Sassuolo e la figuraccia col Benevento erano indizi grossi che con Gattuso non sarebbe cambiato nulla, era così evidente...
> 
> ...





Admin ha scritto:


> Chi sa di calcio sapeva, come sempre, tutto in anticipo.
> 
> Mi dispiace davvero tanto per Rino, che è un uomo vero. Ma era palesemente un fallimento annunciato.
> 
> Maledetto Mirabelli, in soli 12 mesi ci ha annientato.



Super quotone a entrambi, semplicemente per non ripetere le stesse cose che scrivo da mesi. Dopo la figuraccia storica col Benevento in casa era tutto stra-chiaro. Forse anche da prima, ma quello è stato il classico marchio a fuoco da cui non ci si libera più per tutta la carriera.


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Chi sa di calcio sapeva, come sempre, tutto in anticipo.
> 
> Mi dispiace davvero tanto per Rino, che è un uomo vero. Ma era palesemente un fallimento annunciato.
> 
> Maledetto Mirabelli, in soli 12 mesi ci ha annientato.



parole al vento, e critiche a pioggia se ricordi. Ma come sempre il tempo è galantuomo. 
Quello che mi dispiace è leggere diverse offese a Rino, non se le merita...ma si sapeva anche che sarebbe finita così.


----------



## Goro (26 Ottobre 2018)

Gattuso spero che rimanga in attesa che si liberino allenatori migliori... detto questo, è successa anche la stessa cosa che con Donnarumma: finchè lo stipendio era da 100.000 euro era un discorso, quando prendi 2 milioni per 3 anni ecco che il discorso cambia e le pressioni e le aspettative moltiplicano di pari passo, non puoi più sbagliare come prima


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Ottobre 2018)

Ha delle colpe ma ha esagerato in negativo nella conferenza post di una partita che per noi conta niente (del resto se fai giocare Borini e Bakacoso per poi cambiarli dopo 45'...) mentre è stato più morbido dopo il derby che invece contava tutto. 

Spaesato. Mi spiace molto. 

A me la sua idea di calcio non dispiace. Nella gestione dei giocatori inizia a scricchiolare qualcosa. Sbagliatissima per me in primis quella di Montolivo con Biglia costretto a giocare sempre per poi sostituirlo con Bertolacci quando vai sotto 2-0.


----------



## fra29 (26 Ottobre 2018)

Passare da nuovo Simeone a nuovo Stramaccioni o Ferrara è un attimo..


----------



## EmmePi (26 Ottobre 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Bastava essere oggettivi per accorgersi che dopo due mesi buoni da marzo si era tutto fermato, ma è evidente che i soliti noti difendevano Gattuso solo perché scelto e rinnovato dal loro dio Mirabelli.
> 
> Quando invece era palese che con Gattuso non si andava da nessuna parte, invece i sostenitori dello sciagurato ex ds strepitavano il loro mantra “con Gattuso siamo terzi!”. Evidentemente non c’ è Peggior cieco di chi non vuol vedere, perché lo schifo del derby di ritorno, la finale con la Juve, il pareggio stentato col Sassuolo e la figuraccia col Benevento erano indizi grossi che con Gattuso non sarebbe cambiato nulla, era così evidente...
> 
> ...



Però la colpa va anche data a Singer che ha rinnovato tutto il rinnovabile tranne la pedina più fondamentale per una squadra!!!


----------



## mandraghe (26 Ottobre 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Però la colpa va anche data a Singer che ha rinnovato tutto il rinnovabile tranne la pedina più fondamentale per una squadra!!!



Tutto sommato capisco la scelta di non esonerare Rino in estate: il tempo era poco e, Conte escluso, non c'erano allenatori affidabili, inoltre Gattuso è una bandiera: presentarsi esonerando un totem come Rino è una decisione difficile.

D'altronde sia Leonardo che Maldini hanno una brutta gatta da pelare: non dev'essere semplice esonerare una persona che conoscono da anni e che dal punto di vista umano è sicuramente degna di rispetto. Considerando anche che sul mercato non ci sono allenatori di sicura garanzia. 

Ripeto: l'errore grosso fu il rinnovo: infatti ci ha precluso la possibilità di cercare un tecnico più affidabile, per esempio Sarri che, viste le difficoltà per Conte, era un tecnico affidabile e che dava garanzie.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Ottobre 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Comunque è un bell'esempio di come è molto più importante avere le conoscenze e gli amici giusti piuttosto che essere competenti in quello che si fa.




Esatto. Poi vengono a raccontare che bisogna farsi il culo, impegnarsi ecc...


----------



## __king george__ (26 Ottobre 2018)

che poi ora tutti i giornalisti ed esperti per salvare gattuso stanno a dire che "il livello del milan è questo" ecc....quando prima tutti a dire che il milan era l'anti-juve e altre demenzialità...


----------



## EmmePi (26 Ottobre 2018)

Dai, non disperate.

Tra poco questo topic deve cambiate titolo: "*Gennaro Gattuso, EX-allenatore del Milan*"


----------



## impero rossonero (27 Ottobre 2018)

non vedo l'ora...


----------



## EmmePi (27 Ottobre 2018)

impero rossonero ha scritto:


> non vedo l'ora...



Oltre all'ora solare rimetteremo domenica sera anche l'allenatore regolare!


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Ottobre 2018)

Sono il primo che non voleva il rinnovo di Gattuso e che diceva in tempi non sospetti che non andava confermato, perché non ancora pronto per la nostra panchina. Però ragazzi un pò di rispetto per Rino, certi commenti sono surreali nei confronti di una nostra leggenda. Lui è il primo che ci tiene, si vede.


----------



## LadyRoss (27 Ottobre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Sono il primo che non voleva il rinnovo di Gattuso e che diceva in tempi non sospetti che non andava confermato, perché non ancora pronto per la nostra panchina. Però ragazzi un pò di rispetto per Rino, certi commenti sono surreali nei confronti di una nostra leggenda. Lui è il primo che ci tiene, si vede.



Si è arrivati ad un punto in cui manca l’equilibrio nelle valutazioni di qualsiasi fatto o cosa....


----------



## EmmePi (27 Ottobre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Sono il primo che non voleva il rinnovo di Gattuso e che diceva in tempi non sospetti che non andava confermato, perché non ancora pronto per la nostra panchina. Però ragazzi un pò di rispetto per Rino, certi commenti sono surreali nei confronti di una nostra leggenda. Lui è il primo che ci tiene, si vede.



Se ci tenesse sarebbe il primo a fare un passo indietro! Tutto il mondo si è accorto che è inadeguato... tranne lui? Oppure è solamente attaccato all'italica "poltrona"?


----------



## Willy Wonka (27 Ottobre 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Se ci tenesse sarebbe il primo a fare un passo indietro! Tutto il mondo si è accorto che è inadeguato... tranne lui? Oppure è solamente attaccato all'italica "poltrona"?



Nessuno si dimette in Italia, stiamo parlando di tanti tanti soldi. Gattuso non li ha estorti e non si dimetterà mai. Le sue parole le porta via il vento.


----------



## Ecthelion (27 Ottobre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Sono il primo che non voleva il rinnovo di Gattuso e che diceva in tempi non sospetti che non andava confermato, perché non ancora pronto per la nostra panchina. Però ragazzi un pò di rispetto per Rino, certi commenti sono surreali nei confronti di una nostra leggenda. Lui è il primo che ci tiene, si vede.



Avrò sempre il massimo rispetto per Gattuso, ma che "ci tenga" non mi interessa. A me interessa che "ci sappia".
E lui non ci sa.


----------



## iceman. (27 Ottobre 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Se ci tenesse sarebbe il primo a fare un passo indietro! Tutto il mondo si è accorto che è inadeguato... tranne lui? Oppure è solamente attaccato all'italica "poltrona"?



Sa perfettamente che il Milan , così come per Inzaghi,Montella,Brocchi, resterà il punto più alto della sua carriera da allenatore, ci mancherebbe altro che non restasse attaccato alla poltrona, purtroppo per lui verrà esonerato come giusto che sia.


----------



## impero rossonero (27 Ottobre 2018)

deve ringraziare , sappiamo chi , se e' riuscito per miracolo a fare l'allenatore del milan...


----------



## EmmePi (27 Ottobre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Nessuno si dimette in Italia, stiamo parlando di tanti tanti soldi. Gattuso non li ha estorti e non si dimetterà mai. Le sue parole le porta via il vento.



Si, ma è stato lui a dire che se non sarebbe stato adeguato si sarebbe dimesso!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Ottobre 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Si, ma è stato lui a dire che se non sarebbe stato adeguato si sarebbe dimesso!



Non voglio essere un problema per il Milan cit.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Ottobre 2018)

Non é un allenatore da Serie A e si vede. Non bisogna aggiungere altro.

A parole é un grande, per ora purtroppo sono solo parole


----------



## impero rossonero (27 Ottobre 2018)

quando parla...al'inzio faceva ridere... adesso fa piangere...


----------



## Willy Wonka (27 Ottobre 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Si, ma è stato lui a dire che se non sarebbe stato adeguato si sarebbe dimesso!



Parole di circostanza per farsi bello agli occhi dei tifosi.


----------



## __king george__ (27 Ottobre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Parole di circostanza per farsi bello agli occhi dei tifosi.



di quelli che ci sono cascati…

nessuno si dimette e lui non fa eccezione...non è peggio degli altri...semplicemente non è meglio...


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Ottobre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Parole di circostanza per farsi bello agli occhi dei tifosi.



Del resto chi esercita una professione con entusiasmo e passione è solito mollare alla prima difficoltà, è proprio un mostro questo Gattuso.


----------



## iceman. (27 Ottobre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Del resto chi esercita una professione con entusiasmo e passione è solito mollare alla prima difficoltà, è proprio un mostro questo Gattuso.



Ragionando così, avremmo dovuto tenere a vita Inzaghi.


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Ottobre 2018)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ragionando così, avremmo dovuto tenere a vita Inzaghi.



No, non hai capito: semplicemente chi ama la propria professione non lascia un lavoro incompleto, che non ha portato ad un risultato soddisfacente. La speranza di recuperare, anche nelle situazioni più difficili, è umana. Chi crede che gli allenatori restino al loro posto solo per i soldi evidentemente non ha mai provato passione per il proprio lavoro.


----------



## Aron (27 Ottobre 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Si, ma è stato lui a dire che se non sarebbe stato adeguato si sarebbe dimesso!



Lo avrebbe fatto forse con Mirabelli.

Con Leonardo non si schioda di un millimetro. Ma va detto che con il contrattone che gli hanno fatto sarebbe folle dimettersi.
Se la società aveva così tanta premura di cambiarlo, doveva prendersi le proprie responsabilità ed esonerarlo, anziché aspettarsi un passo indietro da parte di Rino.


----------



## Zenos (28 Ottobre 2018)

Stavo per esultare,ma poi entusiasmo smorzato nel vedere Gattuso lamentarsi come un forsennato per 30 secondi di recupero in più... d'altronde giocavamo contro il Barcellona...


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Ottobre 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Stavo per esultare,ma poi entusiasmo smorzato nel vedere Gattuso lamentarsi come un forsennato per 30 secondi di recupero in più... d'altronde giocavamo contro il Barcellona...



E' stato ridicolo in quella situazione, per fortuna poi si è scusato.


----------



## Rivera10 (28 Ottobre 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Stavo per esultare,ma poi entusiasmo smorzato nel vedere Gattuso lamentarsi come un forsennato per 30 secondi di recupero in più... d'altronde giocavamo contro il Barcellona...



Certo, perche' gli altri allenatori sono gentlemen che non si lamentano per nulla.Mi viene in mente qualcuno che sceneggiate non ne ha mai fatte.


----------



## jacky (28 Ottobre 2018)

Vengo da San Siro... squadra dignitosa e anche fortunata a trovare il gol su gran parte delle occasioni avute.
Singolarmente ci siamo quasi (manca tanto a cc) ma a livello di collettivo siamo sottoterra.
Tra l'altro, anche l'anno scorso avevo visto Milan-Samp e la differenza è quasi abissale, l'anno scorso cento milioni di volte meglio, soprattutto a livello corale e di manovra.
Higuain servito malissimo. Io penso che con Cutrone abbiamo un attacco potenziale da 50-55 gol... peccato che ci facciamo sempre male da soli, anche oggi. Peccato che il ragazzino non veda mai il campo se non sotto minaccia di esonero, idem per Laxalt molto bene.
Spero che la società cambi prima che sia troppo tardi, io penso che quarti ci arriviamo ma sarebbe da stupidi rinunciare a costruire qualcosa con 14-15 titolari di livello buono o più che buono tutto sommato.
Ah, 9 tifosi su 10 ce l'hanno a morte con Gattuso... non pensavo percentuali così bulgare... ma uno dei temi principali della serata era la speranza di Guti al Real e Conte da noi. Utopia.
I tifosi comunque hanno voglia di vincere, patetica la sceneggiata di Gattuso al fischio finale... non sarebbe stata giustificata neanche in caso di 3-3!


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Ottobre 2018)

Forza Rino!


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Ottobre 2018)

bene Rino, speriamo che cosi abbia trovato la quadra giusta. 

Il 442 non mi dispiace sono sincero.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Ottobre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> bene Rino, speriamo che cosi abbia trovato la quadra giusta.
> 
> Il 442 non mi dispiace sono sincero.



sì ma sempre gli stessi in 3 giorni non reggono... vedremo già mercoledì sarà un buon banco di prova


----------



## Ruuddil23 (28 Ottobre 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Vengo da San Siro... squadra dignitosa e anche fortunata a trovare il gol su gran parte delle occasioni avute.
> Singolarmente ci siamo quasi (manca tanto a cc) ma a livello di collettivo siamo sottoterra.
> Tra l'altro, anche l'anno scorso avevo visto Milan-Samp e la differenza è quasi abissale, l'anno scorso cento milioni di volte meglio, soprattutto a livello corale e di manovra.
> Higuain servito malissimo. Io penso che con Cutrone abbiamo un attacco potenziale da 50-55 gol... peccato che ci facciamo sempre male da soli, anche oggi. Peccato che il ragazzino non veda mai il campo se non sotto minaccia di esonero, idem per Laxalt molto bene.
> ...



Ho avuto un'impressione molto simile alla tua, a livello collettivo siamo molto indietro. Viviamo di spunti di singoli, di guizzi, iniziative personali o al massimo uno-due fra le punte (nei rari casi in cui giochiamo a due davanti). La fragilità difensiva è poi una costante, in qualsiasi modo si giochi. Insomma siamo lontani dall'essere squadra, anche chi ha visto la partita con me l'ha notato.


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Ottobre 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Stavo per esultare,ma poi entusiasmo smorzato nel vedere Gattuso lamentarsi come un forsennato per 30 secondi di recupero in più... d'altronde giocavamo contro il Barcellona...



vero ha sbagliato, ma è nervoso, si vede e lo si perdona per questo. Alla fine si è scusato, ha fatto bene.


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Ottobre 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Ho avuto un'impressione molto simile alla tua, a livello collettivo siamo molto indietro. Viviamo di spunti di singoli, di guizzi, iniziative personali o al massimo uno-due fra le punte (nei rari casi in cui giochiamo a due davanti). La fragilità difensiva è poi una costante, in qualsiasi modo si giochi. Insomma siamo lontani dall'essere squadra, anche chi ha visto la partita con me l'ha notato.



E' evidente che sia così. Ma sono cose che si sapevano già purtroppo. Ci tocca stringere i denti e augurarci che il Pipita insieme a Cutrone e Suso ci portino al 4 posto. Poi vedremo che farà Leonardo.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (28 Ottobre 2018)

Meglio con il 4-4-2, se non fosse che abbiamo 2 punte in rosa...


----------



## Sotiris (29 Ottobre 2018)

Coraggio Rino, sempre con te, vincerai la tua battaglia con il soggetto in dirigenza che non ti sopporta.


----------



## diavolo (31 Ottobre 2018)

Cosa stiamo aspettando per cambiare guida tecnica?


----------



## Clarenzio (31 Ottobre 2018)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Cosa stiamo aspettando per cambiare guida tecnica?



Non vedi l'ora di vedere qualche fuoriclasse della panchina che allena gioielli come Bacarospo, Chalapippa e Kazzè, giusto?


----------



## diavolo (31 Ottobre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Non vedi l'ora di vedere qualche fuoriclasse della panchina che allena gioielli come Bacarospo, Chalapippa e Kazzè, giusto?



Ti stimo anche se sei fanboy di Rino o forse parente


----------



## Schism75 (31 Ottobre 2018)

Anche stasera capolavoro con l'insulso 3-5-2. Come siamo tornati al 4-4-2 la squadra ha ripreso sicurezza. Ma squadra senza idea di gioco chiara. Le punte questa sera hanno fatto 0 tiri, perchè sono 0 le volte che sono state messe in condizioni di tirare. Solo azioni estemporanee e possibiilità di tiro che si creano in maniera fortuita.


----------



## Igniorante (31 Ottobre 2018)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Anche stasera capolavoro con l'insulso 3-5-2. Come siamo tornati al 4-4-2 la squadra ha ripreso sicurezza. Ma squadra senza idea di gioco chiara. Le punte questa sera hanno fatto 0 tiri, perchè sono 0 le volte che sono state messe in condizioni di tirare. Solo azioni estemporanee e possibiilità di tiro che si creano in maniera fortuita.



C'è poco da aggiungere. 
Anzi niente, praticamente.


----------



## MarcoG (31 Ottobre 2018)

Dite quello che volete, ma Gattuso è in maturazione. Fa e rifa errori, ovviamente, ma cambia moduli e cerca cose nuove anche se gli riescono a metà, o anche meno. Sinceramente sono contento che ci sia lui, nonostante tutto, almeno un uomo vero e traghettatore per ora.

La cosa che mi fa ridere è che tutti sosteniamo di essere finiti in un ciclo senza fine, dove si cambia allenatore due volte l'anno. Grazie tante, ogni novembre volete un allenatore nuovo. Ne volete uno di esperienza? Trovatelo e chiedetegli se vuole venire al Milan. Conte ha schifato il Real Madrid, quello è un montato che va dove vince facile, non sposa un progetto, è un juventino cavolo...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Ottobre 2018)

Comunque cambia chi fa l'errore, ma il gol a causa del possesso palla pazzesco fatto dentro l'area di rigore o al limite dell'area lo prendiamo sempre.
Sono 16 partite di fila in campionato che prendiamo gol, penso sia un recordo storico.
Non prendevamo così tanti gol di fila neanche quando avevamo in campo Sosa, Pasalic, Poli, Paletta, Abate, Gustavo Gomez e De Sciglio.


----------



## EmmePi (31 Ottobre 2018)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Ti stimo anche se sei fanboy di Rino o forse parente



Comincio a pensarlo pure io... Mi sembra Ruiu che lecca le chiappe a cravatta gialla.


----------



## MarcoG (31 Ottobre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Comunque cambia chi fa l'errore, ma il gol a causa del possesso palla pazzesco fatto dentro l'area di rigore o al limite dell'area lo prendiamo sempre.
> Sono 16 partite di fila in campionato che prendiamo gol, penso sia un recordo storico.
> Non prendevamo così tanti gol di fila neanche quando avevamo in campo Sosa, Pasalic, Poli, Paletta, Abate, Gustavo Gomez e De Sciglio.



forse non ricordi quando prendevamo goal ogni calcio d'angolo con Ancellotti... sono periodi, qui causati ovviamente da Gattuso, che comunque a questo punto penso sia appoggiato dalla società perché non si spiega questo modo di insistere di tutti...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Ottobre 2018)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> forse non ricordi quando prendevamo goal ogni calcio d'angolo con Ancellotti... sono periodi, qui causati ovviamente da Gattuso, che comunque a questo punto penso sia appoggiato dalla società perché non si spiega questo modo di insistere di tutti...



Con Ancelotti non abbiamo mai preso gol per 16 volte consecutive, forse non l'abbiamo mai fatto in tutta la nostra storia ma non sono sicuro. Probabilmente bisogna tornare indietro negli anni 30'.


----------



## diavolo (31 Ottobre 2018)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> *Dite quello che volete, ma Gattuso è in maturazione. Fa e rifa errori, ovviamente, ma cambia moduli e cerca cose nuove anche se gli riescono a metà, o anche meno.* Sinceramente sono contento che ci sia lui, nonostante tutto, almeno un uomo vero e traghettatore per ora.
> 
> La cosa che mi fa ridere è che tutti sosteniamo di essere finiti in un ciclo senza fine, dove si cambia allenatore due volte l'anno. Grazie tante, ogni novembre volete un allenatore nuovo. Ne volete uno di esperienza? Trovatelo e chiedetegli se vuole venire al Milan. Conte ha schifato il Real Madrid, quello è un montato che va dove vince facile, non sposa un progetto, è un juventino cavolo...



Ma gli dobbiamo fare da nave scuola e pure pagarlo profumatamente?Vada a fare i corsi serali da allenatore a Coverciano.


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Ottobre 2018)

Bla bla bla , quarto posto. Il resto conta zero.


----------



## EmmePi (31 Ottobre 2018)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> forse non ricordi quando prendevamo goal ogni calcio d'angolo con Ancellotti... sono periodi, qui causati ovviamente da Gattuso, che comunque a questo punto penso sia appoggiato dalla società perché non si spiega questo modo di insistere di tutti...



Si ma come diciamo dalle nostre parti, a Gattuso "in culo glie centra in testa no..." Dopo tutte ste partite dove pure i sassi capiscono che la palla in area non la si deve giocare, lui insiste su questa linea, anche a centrocampo il tiki-taka con questi giocatori a che ti serve?


----------



## jacky (31 Ottobre 2018)

60 minuti pietosi, come i 90 del derby, 80 con il Siviglia, 30 con la Samp.

Poi 30 decenti che grazie ai colpi dei singoli sono sufficienti...

Avanti con lui, faremo tanta strada 

Ah Higuain e Cutrone non han toccato un pallone. Abbiamo un potenziale offensivo micidiale che se sfruttassimo anche nel gioco corale potrebbe permetterci di chiudere metà delle gare con 4 gol o più.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Ottobre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Bla bla bla , quarto posto. Il resto conta zero.



Se Romagnoli non avesse segnato su pallonetto in mezza rovesciata al 92' dalla trequarti campo penso che i tuoi post sarebbero stati un tantino diversi.
Del resto per molti tifosi basta un gol a culo per farsi andare bene anche le cose più sconfortanti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Ottobre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Se Romagnoli non avesse segnato su pallonetto in mezza rovesciata al 92' dalla trequarti campo penso che i tuoi post sarebbero stati un tantino diversi.
> Del resto per molti tifosi basta un gol a culo per farsi andare bene anche le cose più sconfortanti.



Guardo il Milan dal 1989 e ho abbastanza esperienza per rendermi conto della situazione.
Rino NON è un allenatore da Milan ma i giocatori sono poca roba e lui come ogni allenato conta poco.


----------



## __king george__ (31 Ottobre 2018)

ha vinto 2 partite di fila perché non si dimette da eroe ??? dai Rino...cosi in molti ti rimpiangeranno anche...e poi la pescheria ha bisogno di te...guarda che se non vengono curati in prima persona gli affari poi vanno male eh...io lo dico per te…


----------



## Nils (31 Ottobre 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> C'è poco da aggiungere.
> Anzi niente, praticamente.



Tranne che la disamina è fuori dalla realtà, visto che abbiamo il secondo attacco della serie A, a un solo gol dalla Juve,
Oggi solo nel secondo tempo abbiamo creato almeno 5 nitide palle gol e schiacciato il Genoa.
Certo meglio stendere un velo pietoso sul primo tempo.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (31 Ottobre 2018)

Altra partita orrenda e lui ci mette del suo, anche se bisogna dire che i gioielli di Mirapippe, Bakayoko e qualche residuo del Condor lo aiutano a giocare male. Il cambio Abate-Laxalt sull'1-1 però è proprio una roba brutta, ma veramente brutta.


----------



## MarcoG (31 Ottobre 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Si ma come diciamo dalle nostre parti, a Gattuso "in culo glie centra in testa no..." Dopo tutte ste partite dove pure i sassi capiscono che la palla in area non la si deve giocare, lui insiste su questa linea, anche a centrocampo il tiki-taka con questi giocatori a che ti serve?



ma sinceramente non lo capisco neanche io, ma ci sono Leonardo e Maldini e 11 giocatori che continuano ad assecondarlo, comincio a pensare che siamo noi fuori di testa.. ahah


----------



## Molenko (31 Ottobre 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Comincio a pensarlo pure io... Mi sembra Ruiu che lecca le chiappe a cravatta gialla.



Mi spiace Romagnoli ti abbia rovinato la serata.


----------



## Molenko (31 Ottobre 2018)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Mi spiace Romagnoli ti abbia rovinato la serata.





jacky ha scritto:


> 60 minuti pietosi, come i 90 del derby, 80 con il Siviglia, 30 con la Samp.
> 
> Poi 30 decenti che grazie ai colpi dei singoli sono sufficienti...
> 
> ...



2-1. Godo.


----------



## sunburn (31 Ottobre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Se Romagnoli non avesse segnato su pallonetto in mezza rovesciata al 92' dalla trequarti campo penso che i tuoi post sarebbero stati un tantino diversi.
> Del resto per molti tifosi basta un gol a culo per farsi andare bene anche le cose più sconfortanti.


Invece il gol del Genoa è arrivato dopo un'azione travolgente con 28493 passaggi consecutivi tutti di prima. Di tacco.


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Ottobre 2018)

onestamente non capisco queste faide. Siamo qui tutti per il bene del Milan. 

Gattuso contro ogni aspettativa di molti qui dentro è al quarto posto e con un " buon" piazzamento in EL. 

Il resto non conta niente, chi si aspettava il calcio Champagne non ha presente che mezze pippe abbiamo a centrocampo.


----------



## Mille e una notte (31 Ottobre 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> 60 minuti pietosi, come i 90 del derby, 80 con il Siviglia, 30 con la Samp.
> 
> Poi 30 decenti che grazie ai colpi dei singoli sono sufficienti...
> 
> ...


Totalmente d'accordo. 

Sì oggi è quarto posto, ma non credo si possa tirare avanti tutte le partite con episodi e giocate dei singoli. 
Anche l Inter mi pare 2 anni fa a dicembre era prima in classifica, ma tutti notavano che erano vittorie frutti degli episodi. Infatti poi la compensazione è arrivata, e sono scesi.
A mio parere la rosa non è eccezionale, ma neanche così scarsa. Molti giocatori con Gattuso non stanno esprimendo le loro caratteristiche, e si stanno svalutando. Diffido sempre di una squadra caotica e pasticciona che la sfanga grazie ai colpi dei pochi grandi giocatori in rosa.
Gli auguro di fare quadra nella sua idea di calcio. Anche perché con queste 2 ultime vittorie finirà la stagione


----------



## Clarenzio (31 Ottobre 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Comincio a pensarlo pure io... Mi sembra Ruiu che lecca le chiappe a cravatta gialla.



Lecca chiappe non ti devi permettere di scriverlo. Impara l'educazione, maleducato. Spero sia chiaro.


----------



## Mille e una notte (31 Ottobre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> e lui come ogni allenato conta poco.


Credimi ancora ora non sono del tutto convinto di quanto possa contare un allenatore a parità di rosa. Ma se penso a un Sarri mi rifiuto di pensare che anche con questa rosa il Milan possa fare figuracce in un derby come quello appena passato, passato sotto traccia perché il risultato è "anonimo" (1-0)


----------



## sunburn (1 Novembre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> onestamente non capisco queste faide. Siamo qui tutti per il bene del Milan.
> 
> Gattuso contro ogni aspettativa di molti qui dentro è al quarto posto e con un " buon" piazzamento in EL.
> 
> Il resto non conta niente, chi si aspettava il calcio Champagne non ha presente che mezze pippe abbiamo a centrocampo.


Aggiungiamo -4 da Inter e Napoli e secondo miglior attacco del campionato(un solo gol in meno della Juventus). Vista la rosa, credo che la qualificazione in Champions sia un miracolo, ma in questo momento abbiamo poco da lamentarci.


----------



## Clarenzio (1 Novembre 2018)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Ti stimo anche se sei fanboy di Rino o forse parente



Al di lá della battutina infantile (fanboy), basta aver visto la partita per notare che oggi il Genoa per lunghi tratti palleggiava meglio di noi e la colpa non è solo di Gattuso, ma in buona parte degli interpreti mediocri. Mi ricordi un centrocampista dei Griffoni tecnicamente piú scarso del duo Kessiè-Bacarospo?


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (1 Novembre 2018)

Prestazione penosa anche stasera, partita risolta con una botta di culo quando gli schemi (ma quali erano a proposito?) erano saltati...

Speriamo bene per il futuro...

Ah... Bakayoko non è degno manco della panchina... Piuttosto reintegrate Mortovivo (mamma mia, cosa mi tocca dire)...


----------



## Pit96 (1 Novembre 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Altra partita orrenda e lui ci mette del suo, anche se bisogna dire che i gioielli di Mirapippe, Bakayoko e qualche residuo del Condor lo aiutano a giocare male. Il cambio Abate-Laxalt sull'1-1 però è proprio una roba brutta, ma veramente brutta.



Io credo che il cambio Laxalt-Abate invece ci abbia permesso di vincere. Non perché Abate sia meglio di Laxalt (appena entrato ha sbagliato un passaggio di due metri...) ma perché siamo tornati a un 442 e abbiamo iniziato a giocare e spingere in avanti. 
Quel 352 non lo voglio più vedere


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (1 Novembre 2018)

Dobbiamo mantenere la porta inviolata almeno per una partita santo Dio, la prossima a Udine sarà quella buona?


----------



## Ruuddil23 (1 Novembre 2018)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Io credo che il cambio Laxalt-Abate invece ci abbia permesso di vincere. Non perché Abate sia meglio di Laxalt (appena entrato ha sbagliato un passaggio di due metri...) ma perché siamo tornati a un 442 e abbiamo iniziato a giocare e spingere in avanti.
> Quel 352 non lo voglio più vedere



Il cambio di modulo era da fare, quel 352 è improponibile per noi, lo si era visto già l'anno scorso, non capisco perché ci siano ogni tanto questi rigurgiti di difesa a tre.


----------



## gabri65 (1 Novembre 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Il cambio di modulo era da fare, quel 352 è improponibile per noi, lo si era visto già l'anno scorso, non capisco perché ci siano ogni tanto questi rigurgiti di difesa a tre.



Il 352 mi fa compassione, ma credo che ci sia stato costretto visto che con l'assenza di Biglia non avevamo sufficiente interdizione a centrocampo, e quindi l'ha rinfarcito il più possibile. Poi ovviamente il cc ha fatto sch*fo uguale, vabbé, con Ruttoyoko e Kessie+Laxalt inguardabili si andava da poche parti. Grazie a Mirabellone che ci ha portato con la sua campagna acquisti da 250M ben 3 centrocampisti, uno di 31 anni sempre mezzo rotto, uno che in 16 mesi ancora non si è capito dove può giocare e uno che quando tira rischia di prendere più facilmente il guardalinee piuttosto che la porta.


----------



## Garrincha (1 Novembre 2018)

L'autorevole rivista fourfourtwo ha pubblicato la classifica dei 50 migliori allenatori del 2018, oltre ad Allegri e Di Francesco per l'Italia ci sono Gasperini, il maestro Giampaolo e perfino Pioli, di Gattuso non v'è traccia. Direi che si tocca con mano che la considerazione verso costui proviene solo da gattusiani ed ex compagni e stampa ammanicati&compiacenti, non c'è una voce imparziale che gli attribuisca un qualche merito


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Novembre 2018)

no ma tranquilli continuiamo a chiamare esoneri anche quando si vince che di sicuro fa bene all'ambiente, alla squadra e a quanto sembra anche a noi stessi


----------



## Molenko (1 Novembre 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> L'autorevole rivista fourfourtwo ha pubblicato la classifica dei 50 migliori allenatori del 2018, oltre ad Allegri e Di Francesco per l'Italia ci sono Gasperini, il maestro Giampaolo e perfino Pioli, di Gattuso non v'è traccia. Direi che si tocca con mano che la considerazione verso costui proviene solo da gattusiani ed ex compagni e stampa ammanicati&compiacenti, non c'è una voce imparziale che gli attribuisca un qualche merito



Ma vi rendete conto alle *******te a cui vi attaccate?


----------



## Djici (1 Novembre 2018)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Ma vi rendete conto alle *******te a cui vi attaccate?



Quello era solo per avere un parere più obiettivo. Se non bastano nemmeno i tuoi occhi per vedere lo scempio in campo che e ti devo dire?
I moduli sbagliati, i giocatori scelti per essere titolari, le loro posizioni sbagliate, i cambi, il non gioco di questa squadra, la tattica del uscire dalla nostra facendo tiki taka...
Ma veramente serve altro? 
Poi siamo in linea con gli obiettivi e allora Gattuso e un grande... Ma Suso non potrà continuare a fare il tiro della domenica ogni settimana. E non credere che sono deluso che il Milan abbia vinto. Quella partita andava vinta in qualsiasi modo. E ne sono contentissimo. Ma non vedo nulla che mi faccia credere che si potrà rimanere quarti fino a fine stagione. Abbiamo solo giocate estemporanee...e pochi fenomeni.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (1 Novembre 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Il 352 mi fa compassione, ma *credo che ci sia stato costretto visto che con l'assenza di Biglia *non avevamo sufficiente interdizione a centrocampo, e quindi l'ha rinfarcito il più possibile. Poi ovviamente il cc ha fatto sch*fo uguale, vabbé, con Ruttoyoko e Kessie+Laxalt inguardabili si andava da poche parti. Grazie a Mirabellone che ci ha portato con la sua campagna acquisti da 250M ben 3 centrocampisti, uno di 31 anni sempre mezzo rotto, uno che in 16 mesi ancora non si è capito dove può giocare e uno che quando tira rischia di prendere più facilmente il guardalinee piuttosto che la porta.



Si, a inizio partita ho pensato anch'io a quella motivazione. Laxalt a me non è dispiaciuto anche se domenica aveva fatto meglio (o volevi dire Calha?). Comunque pazzesco come più passa il tempo e più la campagna di mirabelli si rivela inadeguata, io credevo nel solo kessiè (a parte conti) ma se continua così dovrò ammettere di essermi sbagliato, rischiamo di fare il record di non averne azzeccato manco uno su 11


----------



## Molenko (1 Novembre 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Quello era solo per avere un parere più obiettivo. Se non bastano nemmeno i tuoi occhi per vedere lo scempio in campo che e ti devo dire?
> I moduli sbagliati, i giocatori scelti per essere titolari, le loro posizioni sbagliate, i cambi, il non gioco di questa squadra, la tattica del uscire dalla nostra facendo tiki taka...
> Ma veramente serve altro?
> Poi siamo in linea con gli obiettivi e allora Gattuso e un grande... Ma Suso non potrà continuare a fare il tiro della domenica ogni settimana. E non credere che sono deluso che il Milan abbia vinto. Quella partita andava vinta in qualsiasi modo. E ne sono contentissimo. Ma non vedo nulla che mi faccia credere che si potrà rimanere quarti fino a fine stagione. Abbiamo solo giocate estemporanee...e pochi fenomeni.



Io so aolo che l’Inter con partite del genere ci ha conquistato un accesso alla Champions e quest’anno guarda che squadra ha messo su. Vittoria non meritata? Chissenefrega. Ancora sto rosicando per Atalanta e Empoli, che sarebbero dovute finire 4-0, figurati se mi metto a frignare come voi dopo una vittoria.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Novembre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Invece il gol del Genoa è arrivato dopo un'azione travolgente con 28493 passaggi consecutivi tutti di prima. Di tacco.



Il gol è venuto fuori dopo l'ennesimo errore dovuto alla testardaggine di dover per forza tenere palla e non buttarla via, i gol che prendiamo sono sempre uguali, non a caso prendiamo gol da 16 partite di fila in campionato.
Se magari la smettessimo di fare questi stupidi passaggi dentro l'area di rigore nostra quel gol non sarebbe mai arrivato.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Novembre 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> 60 minuti pietosi, come i 90 del derby, 80 con il Siviglia, 30 con la Samp.
> 
> Poi 30 decenti che grazie ai colpi dei singoli sono sufficienti...
> 
> ...





gabri65 ha scritto:


> Il 352 mi fa compassione, ma credo che ci sia stato costretto visto che con l'assenza di Biglia non avevamo sufficiente interdizione a centrocampo, e quindi l'ha rinfarcito il più possibile. Poi ovviamente il cc ha fatto sch*fo uguale, vabbé, con Ruttoyoko e Kessie+Laxalt inguardabili si andava da poche parti. Grazie a Mirabellone che ci ha portato con la sua campagna acquisti da 250M ben 3 centrocampisti, uno di 31 anni sempre mezzo rotto, uno che in 16 mesi ancora non si è capito dove può giocare e uno che quando tira rischia di prendere più facilmente il guardalinee piuttosto che la porta.



Lo ha spiegato Gattuso in conferenza ragazzi: il 352 lo ha scelto perché Abate non stava bene e non voleva rischiarlo dall'inizio...


----------



## Jino (1 Novembre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Il gol è venuto fuori dopo l'ennesimo errore dovuto alla testardaggine di dover per forza tenere palla e non buttarla via, i gol che prendiamo sono sempre uguali, non a caso prendiamo gol da 16 partite di fila in campionato.
> Se magari la smettessimo di fare questi stupidi passaggi dentro l'area di rigore nostra quel gol non sarebbe mai arrivato.



Io credo non esista allenatore al mondo che chiede alla squadra di palleggiare in area quando sei sotto pressione, con la squadra schiacciata. Basta aver giocato un minimo a calcio, manco a livelli tanti alti, per dire questo. In campo ci vanno i giocatori, con la loro testa, le loro caratteristiche, le loro qualità. E' evidente che Bacacoso è scemo, stop. Un allenatore poco ci può fare. Che poi spesso e volentieri si faccia un possesso palla rischioso quanto inutile nei pressi della nostra area sono d'accordo, non serve a niente, ma non è certo il caso di ieri sera, papera madornale del singolo condita dalla sfortuna che non ci abbandona mai.


----------



## Djici (1 Novembre 2018)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Io so aolo che l’Inter con partite del genere ci ha conquistato un accesso alla Champions e quest’anno guarda che squadra ha messo su. Vittoria non meritata? Chissenefrega. Ancora sto rosicando per Atalanta e Empoli, che sarebbero dovute finire 4-0, figurati se mi metto a frignare come voi dopo una vittoria.



Se credi che l'Inter dello scorso anno sia stato solo kulovic allora hai seguito poco l'Inter. 
Che abbia avuto fortuna e evidente, ma è sempre stata una squadra quadrata, molto meglio costruito della nostra. Che poi una grande squadra deve sapere vincere anche senza convincere. Nessun dubbio. Ma tra avere una serata no e portare comunque i 3 punti a casa e non convincere mai esiste una bella differenza. A lungo termine non possiamo continuare così. Se Suso avrà un calo (quasi obbligatorio su una stagione intera) rischiamo di vederlo con il binocolo il quarto posto. 
Siamo Suso dipendenti. Il problema è che se non gira lui non ci possiamo nemmeno aggrappare al gioco corale proprio perché non ne abbiamo.
I giocatori sono messi a caso in campo. Cambio modulo folle... 
Ma dai. 
3 punti. Ok. Ma stendiamo un velo pietoso su tutto il resto. 

Il gol preso e ancora un errore individuale MA FIGLIO DELL'IDEA SBAGLIATA DI Gattuso di fare tiki taka a 3 metri della propria porta.


----------



## Jino (1 Novembre 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Se credi che l'Inter dello scorso anno sia stato solo kulovic allora hai seguito poco l'Inter.
> Che abbia avuto fortuna e evidente, ma è sempre stata una squadra quadrata, molto meglio costruito della nostra. Che poi una grande squadra deve sapere vincere anche senza convincere. Nessun dubbio. Ma tra avere una serata no e portare comunque i 3 punti a casa e non convincere mai esiste una bella differenza. A lungo termine non possiamo continuare così. Se Suso avrà un calo (quasi obbligatorio su una stagione intera) rischiamo di vederlo con il binocolo il quarto posto.
> Siamo Suso dipendenti. Il problema è che se non gira lui non ci possiamo nemmeno aggrappare al gioco corale proprio perché non ne abbiamo.
> I giocatori sono messi a caso in campo. Cambio modulo folle...
> ...



Aimè a questa rosa serve un bel mercato...a gennaio arriva sto brasiliano ma non possiamo già chiedergli di portare la croce...speriamo arrivi ibra, a quello si si può...ma in mediana ci serve assolutamente un titolare, c'è poco da fare... per il presente invece dobbiamo recuperare 3-4 giocatori, abbiamo fuori troppa gente ed alcuni giocano sotto antidolorifici...


----------



## Molenko (1 Novembre 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Se credi che l'Inter dello scorso anno sia stato solo kulovic allora hai seguito poco l'Inter.
> Che abbia avuto fortuna e evidente, ma è sempre stata una squadra quadrata, molto meglio costruito della nostra. Che poi una grande squadra deve sapere vincere anche senza convincere. Nessun dubbio. Ma tra avere una serata no e portare comunque i 3 punti a casa e non convincere mai esiste una bella differenza. A lungo termine non possiamo continuare così. Se Suso avrà un calo (quasi obbligatorio su una stagione intera) rischiamo di vederlo con il binocolo il quarto posto.
> Siamo Suso dipendenti. Il problema è che se non gira lui non ci possiamo nemmeno aggrappare al gioco corale proprio perché non ne abbiamo.
> I giocatori sono messi a caso in campo. Cambio modulo folle...
> ...


L'Inter non sarà stata solo culovic, ma, visto che continui, ti cito le partite in cui lo scorso anno ha conquistato più di quanto doveva: Roma-Inter 1-3, dominio Roma per un'ora in cui i giallorossi colpiscono tre pali e in cui non viene fischiato un rigore solare su Perotti.
Bologna-Inter 1-1, presi a pallate per buona parte della partita, la risolvono con un rigore di Icardi.
Benevento-Inter 1-2, risolta da due colpi estemporanei di Brozovic, D'Alessandro colpisce un palo clamoroso (mi pare proprio sull'1-2).
Inter-Milan 3-2, partita da pareggio, una stupidata di Rodriguez gli regala i tre punti.
Fiorentina-Inter 1-1, partita che la Fiorentina pareggia solo nel recupero, ma che i viola dominarono.
Inter-Benevento 2-0, gara risolta da due calci piazzati, ma per 60 minuti solo Benevento.
E mi fermo qui. Conta un po' quanti punti sono.
'sta cosa del Suso dipendente a me fa sempre sorridere. Al momento ce ne sono pochissime di squadre il cui collettivo prevale sul singolo: il Borussia di Favre, il Barcellona di Valverde, il City di Guardiola, poi? Qualsiasi altra squadra è costruita sulle peculiarità dei singoli, e cerca di sfruttarne le migliori caratteristiche, stop. Il signor Allegri, reduce da 4 scudetti, 4 coppe italia e 2 finali di Champions, quindi non proprio l'ultimo arrivato, alle solite domande sugli schemi risponde "qualsiasi squadra quando sta in difficoltà passa la palla al giocatore più forte". La stessa Inter che tu tanto beatifichi, cosa faceva lo scorso anno? Palla a Perisic e Candreva, che fanno l'unica cosa che sono in grado di fare: buttarla avanti e crossare, colpo di testa di Icardi, gol.
Se poi tu pretendi il grande calcio con questa squadra, costruita ad cazzum e con singoli che hanno i loro limiti, lascio perdere.


----------



## EmmePi (1 Novembre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io credo non esista allenatore al mondo che chiede alla squadra di palleggiare in area quando sei sotto pressione, con la squadra schiacciata. Basta aver giocato un minimo a calcio, manco a livelli tanti alti, per dire questo. In campo ci vanno i giocatori, con la loro testa, le loro caratteristiche, le loro qualità. E' evidente che Bacacoso è scemo, stop. Un allenatore poco ci può fare. Che poi spesso e volentieri si faccia un possesso palla rischioso quanto inutile nei pressi della nostra area sono d'accordo, non serve a niente, ma non è certo il caso di ieri sera, papera madornale del singolo condita dalla sfortuna che non ci abbandona mai.



Che sia errore del giocatore è palese ma deriva sempre e comunque (come gli errori degli altri difensori) dal dettame gattusiano di dover giocare la palla dalla propria area. Su questo non ci piove e questo Gattuso proprio non lo vuol capire, probabilmente si crede il profeta del calcio moderno.


----------



## Aron (1 Novembre 2018)

È un allenatore che non ha futuro al Milan.
D'altronde avete mai visto un allenatore di una precedente gestione che è poi rimasto a lungo con quella nuova? In questo caso ad esasperare il tutto ci sono pure i rapporti freddissimi con un elemento cardine della dirigenza.


----------



## pazzomania (1 Novembre 2018)

.


----------



## pazzomania (1 Novembre 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> È un allenatore che non ha futuro al Milan.
> D'altronde avete mai visto un allenatore di una precedente gestione che è poi rimasto a lungo con quella nuova? In questo caso ad esasperare il tutto ci sono pure i rapporti freddissimi con un elemento cardine della dirigenza.



Forse tu ed altri, non siete ben coscienti che se non arriviamo in CL nemmeno quest'anno, siamo rovinati.

Quindi tifate Milan, non chi sta in panchina.

Siamo quarti, ma che avete tutti da lamentarvi?

Secondo miglior attacco della Serie A, ma che vorreste esattamente? io boh.

Scusa se quoto te  , ne ho viste decine di post strambi.


----------



## davidelynch (1 Novembre 2018)

.


----------



## Djici (1 Novembre 2018)

Molenko ha scritto:


> L'Inter non sarà stata solo culovic, ma, visto che continui, ti cito le partite in cui lo scorso anno ha conquistato più di quanto doveva: Roma-Inter 1-3, dominio Roma per un'ora in cui i giallorossi colpiscono tre pali e in cui non viene fischiato un rigore solare su Perotti.
> Bologna-Inter 1-1, presi a pallate per buona parte della partita, la risolvono con un rigore di Icardi.
> Benevento-Inter 1-2, risolta da due colpi estemporanei di Brozovic, D'Alessandro colpisce un palo clamoroso (mi pare proprio sull'1-2).
> Inter-Milan 3-2, partita da pareggio, una stupidata di Rodriguez gli regala i tre punti.
> ...



Sul discorso generale sono daccordo con te.
E ovvio che quando devi segnare e la palla scotta la dai a Ronaldinho e non ad Ambrosini, la dai a Suso e non a Laxalt, la dai a Dybale e non a Bentancur...

La differenza e che noi e quello che facciamo per 90 minuti. Non e che lo facciamo per forza quando mancano 10 minuti e tutti sanno che solo Suso puo inventarsi qualcosa...
Si inizia al primo minuto del primo tempo, ed e cosi fino alla fine della partita.
La palla puo pure andare sulla nostra sinistra, ma l'avversario e tranquillo. Se non ritorna sulla destra non c'e da preoccuparsi.

Non e che siamo Suso dipendenti.
Siamo Suso e BASTA.


----------



## admin (1 Novembre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Forse tu ed altri, non siete ben coscienti che se non arriviamo in CL nemmeno quest'anno, siamo rovinati.
> 
> Quindi tifate Milan, non chi sta in panchina.
> 
> ...



Ti è stato già detto di rispettare le idee altrui e di non creare flame.

Poi fatti un'idea precisa, visto che la cambi spesso e volentieri ---) http://www.milanworld.net/cerruti-il-milan-e-sopravvalutato-e-gattuso-vt69098.html#post1684297


----------



## pazzomania (1 Novembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ti è stato già detto di rispettare le idee altrui e di non creare flame.
> 
> Poi fatti un'idea precisa, visto che la cambi spesso e volentieri ---) http://www.milanworld.net/cerruti-il-milan-e-sopravvalutato-e-gattuso-vt69098.html#post1684297



Emmm.... cambio idea? a me non pare proprio.

Nel post che citi ho scritto "Gattuso è palese verrà esonerato presto o tardi. Sul resto ha ragione, lo dico da settimane."

Ovviamente non intendevo che io lo esonerei, ma che a forza di spingere spingere l'opinione pubblica otterrà il suo scopo, questo primo punto.

Secondo punto, "Cerrutti ha ragione", intendevo su quando scrive " Non è lui il male principale del Milan, che è una squadra sopravvalutata. Se arrivasse un altro tecnico al posto di Gattuso potrebbe avere gli stessi problemi"

Quindi nessun cambio di idee.

So che la linea generale è contro Gattuso, ma spero non mi bannerai per il mio non essere d'accordo. Ma sono sicuro che non ti abbassi a tanto, conoscendoti ormai da anni.

Buona giornata 


PS: non rispettassi le idee altrui, manco risponderei. Quindi è esattamente il contrario.
Discuto cosi, sia nella vita che sul forum, non ho paura di dire cosa penso, finchè non si offende nessuno.


----------



## Aron (1 Novembre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Forse tu ed altri, non siete ben coscienti che se non arriviamo in CL nemmeno quest'anno, siamo rovinati.
> 
> Quindi tifate Milan, non chi sta in panchina.
> 
> ...



Infatti si tifa Milan (nonostante un entusiasmo da anni in continuo calo. L'ultima volta che ho tifato con una certa animosità è stato con il Milan di Inzaghi).

Si tiferebbe molto meglio se ci fosse una parvenza di progettualità a tutti i livelli, e che ad ora trova riscontro solo ed esclusivamente nella dirigenza. 

È un Milan che galleggia mentre rischia di affogare. Ma per ora galleggia.


----------



## Igniorante (2 Novembre 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Tranne che la disamina è fuori dalla realtà, visto che abbiamo il secondo attacco della serie A, a un solo gol dalla Juve,
> Oggi solo nel secondo tempo abbiamo creato almeno 5 nitide palle gol e schiacciato il Genoa.
> Certo meglio stendere un velo pietoso sul primo tempo.



I dati sui gol fatti sono a dir poco Gallianici. 
L'unica cosa positiva è il quarto posto, per il resto il gioco latita e la difesa è orrorifica.


----------



## Nils (2 Novembre 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> I dati sui gol fatti sono a dir poco Gallianici.
> L'unica cosa positiva è il quarto posto, per il resto il gioco latita e la difesa è orrorifica.



La classifica della serie A è un dato Gallianesco, si certo come no...


----------



## James45 (2 Novembre 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Infatti si tifa Milan (nonostante un entusiasmo da anni in continuo calo. L'ultima volta che ho tifato con una certa animosità è stato con il Milan di Inzaghi).
> 
> Si tiferebbe molto meglio se ci fosse una parvenza di progettualità a tutti i livelli, e che ad ora trova riscontro solo ed esclusivamente nella dirigenza.
> 
> È un Milan che galleggia mentre rischia di affogare. Ma per ora galleggia.



I progetti si fanno coi fatti e non con i proclami.
A mio parere bisogna sempre considerare che di quello che viene preparato/fatto dietro le quinte, noi tifosi sappiamo poco o nulla.
Era così con Li, figuriamoci ora che "dietro" ci sta un gruppo (Elliott) che non ambisce il palcoscenico se non dopo che si è arrivati al traguardo degli obiettivi prefissati.
Sono convinto che i progetti ci siano, che verranno comunicati e messi in atto a tempo debito, e che Elliott segua il doppio binario vendita dopo 3 o 5 anni/non vendita.
Ed io, come tifoso, spero che, a seguito degli obiettivi raggiunti, dopo 3/5 anni sia nato un feeling tra Elliott e il Milan tale da poter far sì che si possa restare sotto la loro ala.


----------



## Molenko (2 Novembre 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> I dati sui gol fatti sono a dir poco Gallianici.
> L'unica cosa positiva è il quarto posto, per il resto il gioco latita e la difesa è orrorifica.



Quindi il dato sui gol fatti è Gallianesco (nonostante l’anno scorso ci si lamentasse a profusione dei pochi gol), mentre quello sui gol subiti conta?


----------



## pazzomania (2 Novembre 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> I dati sui gol fatti sono a dir poco Gallianici.
> L'unica cosa positiva è il quarto posto, per il resto il gioco latita e la difesa è orrorifica.



Praticamente stai dicendo, che se giocassimo bene e sistemassimo appena appena la difesa, saremmo li a lottare con la Juve.

Beh, bello


----------



## Igniorante (3 Novembre 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> La classifica della serie A è un dato Gallianesco, si certo come no...



La classifica dei gol fatti è positiva per noi ma rappresenta un dato fine a sé stesso, se poi in difesa siamo un colabrodo, forse così ho spiegato meglio il concetto. 



Molenko ha scritto:


> Quindi il dato sui gol fatti è Gallianesco (nonostante l’anno scorso ci si lamentasse a profusione dei pochi gol), mentre quello sui gol subiti conta?



Come scritto sopra, è importante fare gol ma è altrettanto importante non subirne. 
Con Gallianesco intendo l'evidenziare eccessivamente una statistica per mascherare le magagne della squadra. 



pazzomania ha scritto:


> Praticamente stai dicendo, che se giocassimo bene e sistemassimo appena appena la difesa, saremmo li a lottare con la Juve.
> Beh, bello



Mi basterebbe essere al pari dei cugini. Abbiamo buttato troppi punti contro squadre abbordabilissime. 
Nessuno chiede di andare subito a lottare per lo scudetto, e nemmeno per il secondo posto.


----------



## jacky (11 Novembre 2018)

Tra Inter e Juventus non si è vista UNA azione, UNA decente del Milan di Gennaro Gattuso.

Avanti con lui, facciamogli un bel tempo indeterminato.

Io stasera mi sento solo di abbracciare virtualmente gli eroici tifosi rossoneri che han speso 5 milioni di euro per vedere IL NULLA.


----------



## Gas (11 Novembre 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Tra Inter e Juventus non si è vista UNA azione, UNA decente del Milan di Gennaro Gattuso.
> 
> Avanti con lui, facciamogli un bel tempo indeterminato.
> 
> Io stasera mi sento solo di abbracciare virtualmente gli eroici tifosi rossoneri che han speso 5 milioni di euro per vedere IL NULLA.



Boh... per me semplicemente siamo quasi nulli. Non facciamo schifo per Gattuso ma proprio perché faccio schifo...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Novembre 2018)

Ha messo la migliore formazione possibile, fatto i migliori cambi possibili

Purtroppo sembrano esserci poche trame offensive, oggi era: palla a Higuain e tagli dentro, stop


----------



## jacky (11 Novembre 2018)

Gas ha scritto:


> Boh... per me semplicemente siamo quasi nulli. Non facciamo schifo per Gattuso ma proprio perché faccio schifo...



Gattuso è qui da un anno, un santissimo anno.
A me stasera interessava zero del risultato, ma come al solito dimostra che di calcio capisce ZERO.
Tante squadre in serie A farebbero carte false per schierare Suso, Higuain, Cutrone... questo non riesce a fargli combinare niente.


----------



## Mille e una notte (11 Novembre 2018)

Donadoni è libero giusto?


----------



## Aron (11 Novembre 2018)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ha messo la migliore formazione possibile, fatto i migliori cambi possibili
> 
> Purtroppo sembrano esserci poche trame offensive, oggi era: palla a Higuain e tagli dentro, stop



È dalla chiusura del mercato estivo che si sapeva già che lo schema principale sarebbe stato "palla a Higuain e vediamo che succede"


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Novembre 2018)

Colpa sua, non doveva far giocare Higuain in una partita inutile dove sapevamo già che saremmo usciti con 0 punti e con la squalifica di qualche giocatore importante


----------



## Rossonero per sempre (11 Novembre 2018)

Anni e anni di amarezze e delusioni...manco la decenza di un’azione che ci rincuori...per favore cacciatelo e mettete il magazziniere o il giardiniere di Milanello...
Tanto i risultati sarebbero uguali se non migliori.....


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Novembre 2018)

Questo qua appena incontra gente di pari livello o superiore si piscia addosso, il derby ce l'ho ancora ben impresso in mente, ha trattato l'Inter come fosse il Barcellona di Guardiola. Io quel derby non glielo perdonerò mai, è stata la classica goccia.


----------



## Aron (11 Novembre 2018)

Rossonero per sempre ha scritto:


> Anni e anni di amarezze e delusioni...manco la decenza di un’azione che ci rincuori...per favore cacciatelo e mettete il magazziniere o il giardiniere di Milanello...
> Tanto i risultati sarebbero uguali se non migliori.....



Quasi sicuramente metteranno Wenger (da vedere se a stagione in corso o a giugno)


----------



## jacky (11 Novembre 2018)

La limitatezza del progetto Milan è dovuta al fatto che il nostro metro di paragone è la Lazio.

Una Lazio che fa letteralmente schifo, oggi ha fatto una partita a Sassuolo da horror.


----------



## alcyppa (11 Novembre 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Quasi sicuramente metteranno Wenger (da vedere se a stagione in corso o a giugno)



Dal giovane inesperto e mezzo incapace alla mummia che dovrebbe solo pensare a non sbriciolarsi l'anca scendendo le scale.

Bravi, geniale.



Se fanno sta roba Maldini e Leonardo per me non esisteranno più.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Novembre 2018)

Va bene prendersela con l’allenatore ma oggi cosa poteva fare di più con quello che aveva a disposizione?


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Novembre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Questo qua appena incontra gente di pari livello o superiore si piscia addosso, il derby ce l'ho ancora ben impresso in mente, ha trattato l'Inter come fosse il Barcellona di Guardiola. Io quel derby non glielo perdonerò mai, è stata la classica goccia.



Ma perchè qualcuno questa sera se la sente di dare la colpa a Gattuso ?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Novembre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma perchè qualcuno questa sera se la sente di dare la colpa a Gattuso ?



Oltre al rigore non abbiamo mai tirato in porta. Continuo a non vedere nulla, da inizio stagione ogni partita è una sofferenza a parte un paio di volte.


----------



## Aron (11 Novembre 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Dal giovane inesperto e mezzo incapace alla mummia che dovrebbe solo pensare a non sbriciolarsi l'anca scendendo le scale.
> 
> Bravi, geniale.
> 
> ...




Decide Gazidis


----------



## Zenos (11 Novembre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma perchè qualcuno questa sera se la sente di dare la colpa a Gattuso ?



Le colpe non sono per stasera,ma perché in 1 anno non è riuscito a dare un briciolo di gioco a questa squadra.


----------



## rivotto (11 Novembre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma perchè qualcuno questa sera se la sente di dare la colpa a Gattuso ?



Ma infatti. Io sono supercritico con lui ma oggi ha fatto bene, mi è piaciuto anche il fatto di non cambiare modulo a partita in corso cercando di mantenere la compattezza dei due cc. Purtroppo Higuain è un salame.


----------



## jacky (11 Novembre 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Dal giovane inesperto e mezzo incapace alla mummia che dovrebbe solo pensare a non sbriciolarsi l'anca scendendo le scale.
> 
> Bravi, geniale.
> 
> Se fanno sta roba Maldini e Leonardo per me non esisteranno più.



Tra Wenger e Gattuso ci sono 100 categorie di differenze... e non lo dico io ma l'ha detto la stessa persona (che fatico a definire allenatore) che siede sulla panchina dell'ACM.


----------



## Rossonero per sempre (11 Novembre 2018)

Andate a vedere Solari cosa ha fatto con il Real da quando è in panchina (stessa squadra che aveva Lopetegui)...
E comunque io non guardo il risultato ma l’atteggiamento...questa squadra parte sempre in svantaggio mentalmente (come le conferenze stampa del suo allenatore!).

P.S. Perdere e fare partite come il Cagliari contro la Juve? Noi con questo atteggiamento andremo molto molto molto POCO lontano.


----------



## Pit96 (11 Novembre 2018)

Oggi non si può dargli la colpa. Io non avrei fatto i cambi Lacalt-Calhanoglu e Abate-Borini ma abbiamo giocato contro una squadra che è pari/superiore al Barcellona e Real...


----------



## Nils (11 Novembre 2018)

Stasera poco da rimproverare a Gattuso, a differenza del derby e di Napoli


----------



## Rossonero per sempre (11 Novembre 2018)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Oggi non si può dargli la colpa. Io non avrei fatto i cambi Lacalt-Calhanoglu e Abate-Borini ma abbiamo giocato contro una squadra che è pari/superiore al Barcellona e Real...



Quindi il Cagliari (ad esempio) è più forte del Milan perché pur perdendo ha messo molto in difficoltà la Juve?
Con questa mentalità non andremo da nessuna parte


----------



## Pit96 (11 Novembre 2018)

Rossonero per sempre ha scritto:


> Quindi il Cagliari (ad esempio) è più forte del Milan perché pur perdendo ha messo molto in difficoltà la Juve?
> Con questa mentalità non andremo da nessuna parte



Dove ho scritto questo? Ho detto che non si può andare contro Gattuso per questa partita. A me fanno arrabbiare molto di più quelle col Betis o il derby per esempio, ma oggi era difficile fare punti


----------



## Rossonero per sempre (11 Novembre 2018)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Dove ho scritto questo? Ho detto che non si può andare contro Gattuso per questa partita. A me fanno arrabbiare molto di più quelle col Betis o il derby per esempio, ma oggi era difficile fare punti



Lo hai fatto intendere dicendo che abbiamo giocato contro una squadra uguale o più forte di Barcellona e Real...
Difficile fare punti, ma non scendere nemmeno in campo è tutto un altro paio di maniche! 
Non discuto il risultato ma un minimo di gioco lo pretendo o siamo più scarsi del Cagliari?


----------



## Pit96 (11 Novembre 2018)

Rossonero per sempre ha scritto:


> Lo hai fatto intendere dicendo che abbiamo giocato contro una squadra uguale o più forte di Barcellona e Real...
> Difficile fare punti, ma non scendere nemmeno in campo è tutto un altro paio di maniche!
> Non discuto il risultato ma un minimo di gioco lo pretendo o siamo più scarsi del Cagliari?



Non ho visto la partita del Cagliari, ma per me non è vero che non siamo nemmeno scesi in campo. Volevo solo far notare che la differenza tra Milan e Juve è grandissima e che se abbiamo perso non è colpa di Gattuso, non oggi almeno. Potevamo fare più, è vero, ma questa volta non me la sento di arrabbiarmi con la squadra


----------



## Wildbone (11 Novembre 2018)

A Gattuso bisognerebbe dargli contro costantemente, perché questo Milan è sì mediocre, ma lui non ha fatto assolutamente NULLA per renderlo una squadra. Noi non siamo una squadra: non abbiamo trame offensive, non abbiamo un'idea di gioco, non abbiamo un modulo tattico, giochiamo solo con la filosofia "palla a Suso o Higuain e preghiamo". 1 anno che ha la squadra in mano e non ha dato nessun tipo di dettame a questa squadra.


----------



## BossKilla7 (11 Novembre 2018)

Secondo tanti Gattuso trasmette senso di appartenenza. A me invece non trasmette niente, questa squadra è di una tristezza infinita, va in vantaggio col Napoli e si abissa in 4 millisecondi, scende in campo con l'Inter manco avesse di fronte l'armata brancaleone e parte con la Juve con la mentalità che non si ha nulla da perdere quando deve ringraziare l'inetto che hanno in panchina i gobbi se non ne abbiamo presi 4/5. 

Lo supporterò, portaci sto quarto posto con le unghie e con i denti ma a giugno smamma e non farti piu vedere


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Novembre 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Secondo tanti Gattuso trasmette senso di appartenenza. A me invece non trasmette niente, questa squadra è di una tristezza infinita, va in vantaggio col Napoli e si abissa in 4 millisecondi, scende in campo con l'Inter manco avesse di fronte l'armata brancaleone e parte con la Juve con la mentalità che non si ha nulla da perdere quando deve ringraziare l'inetto che hanno in panchina i gobbi se non ne abbiamo presi 4/5.
> 
> Lo supporterò, portaci sto quarto posto con le unghie e con i denti ma a giugno smamma e non farti piu vedere



http://www.milanworld.net/calabria-stasera-abbiamo-poco-da-perdere-la-forza-e-il-gruppo-vt69734.html la mentalità ...


----------



## alcyppa (11 Novembre 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> http://www.milanworld.net/calabria-stasera-abbiamo-poco-da-perdere-la-forza-e-il-gruppo-vt69734.html la mentalità ...



Per dire l'Atalanta ha demolito l'Inter oggi.

Noi siamo partirti per non prenderle...


----------



## Jino (12 Novembre 2018)

Rossonero per sempre ha scritto:


> Quindi il Cagliari (ad esempio) è più forte del Milan perché pur perdendo ha messo molto in difficoltà la Juve?
> Con questa mentalità non andremo da nessuna parte



Non tieni conto di una cosa però.

La Juventus che è fortissima è più probabile che perda punti contro un Genoa di turno che contro il Milan...perchè una partita contro di noi è impossibile che la prendano sottogamba, che siano poco motivati o concentrati, impossibile...cosa che invece può succedere contro un Genoa...

Guarda negli ultimi anni quanti punti hanno perso contro Milan, Napoli, Inter e Roma che sono le partite in Italia in cui la motivazione è a mille...forse ne hanno persi di più contro squadre di livello più basso.

Il Milan tornerà a giocarsela contro la Juve quando avremo di nuovo una grande squadra. I punti persi che mi fanno arrabbiare sono contro le piccole, li non li accetto.


----------



## koti (12 Novembre 2018)

Oggi non ha colpe, avremmo perso pure con Guardiola.


----------



## __king george__ (12 Novembre 2018)

quando arriva Gazidis? magari porta davvero Wenger...meglio ora che a giugno se proprio deve venire...e comunque tra wenger e gattuso non c'è nemmeno paragone


----------



## __king george__ (12 Novembre 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Oggi non ha colpe, avremmo perso pure con Guardiola.




la juve è un altro pianeta è vero...ma contro il Betis come abbiamo giocato? e le 2 vittorie al 95'come sono state? io le uniche partite decenti che ricordo quest'anno sono contro Roma,Sassuolo e Samp...se non ricordo male...persino con Solange abbiamo faticato per vincere 1-0 dai


----------



## pazzomania (12 Novembre 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> la juve è un altro pianeta è vero...ma contro il Betis come abbiamo giocato? e le 2 vittorie al 95'come sono state? io le uniche partite decenti che ricordo quest'anno sono contro Roma,Sassuolo e Samp...se non ricordo male...persino con Solange abbiamo faticato per vincere 1-0 dai



Il Betis ha vinto 4-3 in casa del Barcellona, come la mettiamo?


----------



## PM3 (12 Novembre 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> la juve è un altro pianeta è vero...ma contro il Betis come abbiamo giocato? e le 2 vittorie al 95'come sono state? io le uniche partite decenti che ricordo quest'anno sono contro Roma,Sassuolo e Samp...se non ricordo male...persino con Solange abbiamo faticato per vincere 1-0 dai



Betis che ha rifilato 4 pere al Barca...

E' evidente che Gattuso debba ancora lavorare molto su tutto (pressing e movimenti offensivi in primo luogo), ma sta ottenendo risultati in linea con la rosa, con le difficoltà che sta affrontando. Non si può pretendere che questo Milan passeggi con chiunque pur avendo l'infermeria piena...


----------



## EmmePi (12 Novembre 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Donadoni è libero giusto?



Pure Wenger.....


----------



## EmmePi (12 Novembre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma perchè qualcuno questa sera se la sente di dare la colpa a Gattuso ?



Ma perchè tu vedi mai uno straccio di schema di attacco?


----------



## EmmePi (12 Novembre 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Decide Gazidis



La penso anche io così, ieri era a san Siro, queste prossime 2 settimane di fermo si farà un'idea a milanello di ciò che è la squadra ed il tecnico, poi riferirà i suoi pensieri a Singer, e penso proprio che potrebbe riferire che con questo tecnico non si va da nessuna parte...


----------



## Manue (12 Novembre 2018)

Oggi non ha colpe,
i giocatori del Milan non hanno lottato su mezza palla, tutti troppo spaventati di sbagliare...

pochi hanno fatto bene, direi Bakayoko su tutti, gli altri poco o niente.

Puoi metterci tutti gli schemi che vuoi, ma se poi vai in campo accettando la parte di sconfitto, non vai da nessuna parte.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Novembre 2018)

Una domanda per mister Gattuso però, siamo PIENI di infortuni non traumatici, ma che razza di preparazione stiamo facendo? Erano anni che non avevamo l'infermeria in queste condizioni..

Credo serva una riflessione


----------



## EmmePi (12 Novembre 2018)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> A Gattuso bisognerebbe dargli contro costantemente, perché questo Milan è sì mediocre, ma lui non ha fatto assolutamente NULLA per renderlo una squadra. Noi non siamo una squadra: non abbiamo trame offensive, non abbiamo un'idea di gioco, non abbiamo un modulo tattico, giochiamo solo con la filosofia "palla a Suso o Higuain e preghiamo". 1 anno che ha la squadra in mano e non ha dato nessun tipo di dettame a questa squadra.



Hai centrato a pieno l'obiettivo! Quello è Gattuso.


----------



## EmmePi (12 Novembre 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> quando arriva Gazidis? magari porta davvero Wenger...meglio ora che a giugno se proprio deve venire...e comunque tra wenger e gattuso non c'è nemmeno paragone



Sono daccordo con te. Tutti quelli che criticano Wenger lo fanno perchè l'Arsenal non ha mai vinto molto. Se è per questo negli ultimi 5 anni nemmeno il Milan.
Però Wenger ha fatto sempre giocar bene l'Arsenal, sa valorizzare i giovanni. Potrebbe essere un buon allenatore stile "terra di mezzo".
E sarebbe bene anche averlo subito, così eventualmente non fosse adatto a giugno via pure lui...


----------



## EmmePi (12 Novembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Una domanda per mister Gattuso però, siamo PIENI di infortuni non traumatici, ma che razza di preparazione stiamo facendo? Erano anni che non avevamo l'infermeria in queste condizioni..
> 
> Credo serva una riflessione



Altro punto dolente, gli infortuni a catena, addirittura 2 strappi al polpaccio...


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Novembre 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Sono daccordo con te. Tutti quelli che criticano Wenger lo fanno perchè l'Arsenal non ha mai vinto molto. Se è per questo negli ultimi 5 anni nemmeno il Milan.
> Però Wenger ha fatto sempre giocar bene l'Arsenal, sa valorizzare i giovanni. Potrebbe essere un buon allenatore stile "terra di mezzo".
> E sarebbe bene anche averlo subito, così eventualmente non fosse adatto a giugno via pure lui...



Peccato che Wenger voglia dieci milioni netti sull'unghia per allenare fino a giugno.
Parlate di Wenger come fosse Sonetti...


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Novembre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non tieni conto di una cosa però.
> 
> La Juventus che è fortissima è più probabile che perda punti contro un Genoa di turno che contro il Milan...perchè una partita contro di noi è impossibile che la prendano sottogamba, che siano poco motivati o concentrati, impossibile...cosa che invece può succedere contro un Genoa...
> 
> ...



Certo che è così, pare anche assurdo doverla spiegare una cosa simile.
Ieri abbiamo fatto la partita che era lecito aspettarsi contro una squadra di un altro pianeta.
Quello che mi fa ridere è leggere di mentalità... quando perdiamo con la Juventus regolarmente da 8 anni a parte le rare occasioni in cui sono stati loro ad aver giocato sottotono. Ma che mentalità dovremmo avere...

In un'altra discussione sottolineavamo il fatto che dal 2011 abbiamo vinto solo due partite con la Juventus, e pareggiate 3. 
Tutte le altre perse. Ci sarà un motivo o è colpa di Gattuso anche quando non c'era?

Lasciamo perdere la partita di ieri ragazzi, per arrivare a giocarcela con la Juventus ci vorranno anni e una rivoluzione radicale della rosa, se mai ce la potremo permettere.
Inoltre, se avete seguito la Serie A finora, anche Napoli e Lazio sono state asfaltate dalla Juventus, con vittorie ben più nette di quella di ieri sera.

La prossima con la Lazio è importantissima e sarà fondamentale non perdere per poi affrontare testa a testa le partite fino alla fine dell'andata, dove abbiamo un calendario abbastanza abbordabile.
Gattuso fa benissimo a mantenere un profilo basso e a tenere alto il morale, perchè se molliamo o peggio ancora ricominciamo a dire "eh ma noi siamo il Milan" ci scantiamo come il concorde.
L'obiettivo era e resta arrivare in zona 70 punti, obiettivo proibitivo per questa rosa come stiamo vedendo bene in questo periodo.


----------



## jacky (12 Novembre 2018)

Conte stralibero, il fratello ha PALESEMENTE invitato a chiamare citando Milan e Real Madrid... e noi andiamo avanti con questi scempi con gente che in un anno ha costruito ZERO.

Da Benevento alla Fiorentina: 5° in classifica l'anno scorso
Attualmente: 5° in classifica

Fare peggio è difficile... onestamente. E non si sta parlando di un campione piccolo, ma di 40-50 gare circa sulla nostra panca.

Ma Eliott spende solo per stadio e vuole ricavi commerciali. Stop.


----------



## jacky (12 Novembre 2018)

Il Napoli a Torino contro la Juventus ha creato 4 palle gol nette in trasferta e rischiato di fare il 2-2 con un giocatore davanti alla porta a 8 minuti dalla fine e in inferiorità numerica.
Boh, magari qualcuno ha visto immagini diverse, ma sostenere che la gara di ieri sia stata migliore della loro è comico.


----------



## PM3 (12 Novembre 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Conte stralibero, il fratello ha PALESEMENTE invitato a chiamare citando Milan e Real Madrid... e noi andiamo avanti con questi scempi con gente che in un anno ha costruito ZERO.
> 
> Da Benevento alla Fiorentina: 5° in classifica l'anno scorso
> Attualmente: 5° in classifica
> ...



Mezza squadra infortunata e si critica perché è quinto ad un punto dal quarto posto? 
Assurdo.
Dire che Gattuso in un anno ha scostruito 0 è pura malafede. 
Ma dove l'hai visto il fratello di Conte chiedere al Real e al Milan di ingaggiarlo? 
Conte vuole vincere la battaglia legale con il Chelsea. 
Il prossimo anno deciderà tranquillamente dove andare.


----------



## uolfetto (12 Novembre 2018)

si puo' discutere tutto ma come risultati e classifica siamo in linea con quanto preventivato. al momento c'è una bella ammucchiata e io onestamente non penso che arriveremo quarti. però la realtà è questa,


----------



## Davidoff (12 Novembre 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Il Napoli a Torino contro la Juventus ha creato 4 palle gol nette in trasferta e rischiato di fare il 2-2 con un giocatore davanti alla porta a 8 minuti dalla fine e in inferiorità numerica.
> Boh, magari qualcuno ha visto immagini diverse, ma sostenere che la gara di ieri sia stata migliore della loro è comico.



Ieri siamo stati ridicolizzati, se la Juventus avesse accelerato un pò di più ne avremmo presi tranquillamente 4-5. Non siamo stati capaci di creare una sola palla-gol a parte il rigore. Cancelo e Alex Sandro contro Abate e Rodriguez danno un'idea dell'abisso che c'è tra queste due squadre.


----------



## jacky (12 Novembre 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Mezza squadra infortunata e si critica perché è quinto ad un punto dal quarto posto?
> Assurdo.
> Dire che Gattuso in un anno ha scostruito 0 è pura malafede.
> Ma dove l'hai visto il fratello di Conte chiedere al Real e al Milan di ingaggiarlo?
> ...



Il fratello ha detto che la causa legale con il Chelsea è indipendente dall'eventualità di ritornare in panchina di Conte.

Conte è libero... e lo è sempre stato da luglio.

Ma fino a quando si punta su tecnici inesperti, che vengono da plurifallimenti in B (Pisa-Palermo), e si affida loro la gestione di partite delicatissime, vedi Inter Juventus... i risultati non potranno che esser questi.


----------



## jacky (12 Novembre 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Ieri siamo stati ridicolizzati, se la Juventus avesse accelerato un pò di più ne avremmo presi tranquillamente 4-5. Non siamo stati capaci di creare una sola palla-gol a parte il rigore. Cancelo e Alex Sandro contro Abate e Rodriguez danno un'idea dell'abisso che c'è tra queste due squadre.



La Juventus è più forte ma nulla giustifica una prestazione del genere.

Il modo di preparare le gare è dilettantesco, il Milan non dovrebbe mai perdere senza essersela giocata.

Ribadirò questo concetto alla morte, puoi perdere, anche straperdere... ma mai entrare in campo con una mentalità ridicola e sconfitto in partenza.

Sono le gare che tutti sognano di giocare, i tifosi meritano di sognare e vedere una squadra che gioca... se non sono in grado di farlo bisognerebbe bloccare gli stipendi e multare tutti.

Il Napoli ha dominato Liverpool e Psg in casa, 150 milioni di fatturato contro 700... Ripeto ha dominato entrambe le gare, concedendo 2-3 occasioni in 180 minuti e creandone 15.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Novembre 2018)

Questa partita il mister l'ha giocata solo perchè andava fatto.
Non ci ha creduto nemmeno per un attimo di potersela giocare.
Abbiamo solo pensato a non prendere la goleada.
La dichiarazioni post gara di mister e giocatori sono una resa incondizionata. Ne prendiamo atto.
La prossima contro i gobbi non la guardo nemmeno.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Novembre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non tieni conto di una cosa però.
> 
> La Juventus che è fortissima è più probabile che perda punti contro un Genoa di turno che contro il Milan...perchè una partita contro di noi è impossibile che la prendano sottogamba, che siano poco motivati o concentrati, impossibile...cosa che invece può succedere contro un Genoa...
> 
> ...



Ma che discorsi scusa. Allora spiegami come l'Inda ogni volta che gioca con la Juve, riesca sempre poi a fare partite dignitose, e molto spesso strappa pareggi. E parliamo da 6/7 anni con allenatori scarsi in panchina. Eppure a volte strappano le vittorie altre volte dei pareggi. Ed ogni volta che la rube affronta l'Inda, dà segnali di difficolta nel giocare la partita.

Noi no invece, sempre la solita storia "loro sono più forti".

Aggiungo anche che al gobbo stadium dal 2011, siamo l'unica squadra in A ad non essere mai riusciti a fare almeno 1 punto. Abbiamo SEMPRE perso in quello stadio mentre le altre 19 squadra sono riuscite in qualche modo a strappare pareggi o vittorie.

Il nostro è una questione di atteggiamento, fino a che continui a dire "tanto sono più forti non possiamo farci niente" allora si continuerà a prendere piallate. Inammissibile per una maglia che ha 7 coppe campioni sul braccio..

Paradossalmente, Montella è stato quello che ha fatto le partite migliori con i gobbi


----------



## marcokaka (12 Novembre 2018)

Gattuso é un buon motivatore ma é un altro allenatore improvvisato. Per me, a prescindere dalla qualitá della squadra, bisogna sempre essere in grado di dare un gioco , una impronta. Tra l'altro deve anche essere un mezzo raccomandato, visti tutti gli elogi che riceve dai giornalisti


----------



## jacky (12 Novembre 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma che discorsi scusa. Allora spiegami come l'Inda ogni volta che gioca con la Juve riesce sempre a fare partite dignitose e molto spesso strappa pareggi. E parliamo da 6/7 anni con allenatori scarsi in panchina. Eppure a volta strappano le vittorie altre i pareggi ed ogni volta che la rube affronta l'Inda, dà segnali di difficolta nel giocare la partita.
> 
> Noi no invece, ogni volta è sempre la solita storia "loro sono più forti"
> 
> ...



Post da incorniciare. Bravo.

Che poi, vuoi preparandola difendendoti... bene, squadra corta, aggressiva, ripartenze veloci e micidiali... abbiamo concesso lo 0-1 con una squadra che trotterellava all'indietro e lasciando un uomo libero sul secondo palo.

Tutto questo dopo 5 minuti.

Ma che organizzazione è?


----------



## PM3 (12 Novembre 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Il fratello ha detto che la causa legale con il Chelsea è indipendente dall'eventualità di ritornare in panchina di Conte.
> 
> Conte è libero... e lo è sempre stato da luglio.
> 
> Ma fino a quando si punta su tecnici inesperti, che vengono da plurifallimenti in B (Pisa-Palermo), e si affida loro la gestione di partite delicatissime, vedi Inter Juventus... i risultati non potranno che esser questi.



Chissà perché il fenomeno Conte da Luglio è libero e nessuno se lo fila... 

Perché invece con i Conte o Guardiola si vince sicuro con la Juve?


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Novembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Questa partita il mister l'ha giocata solo perchè andava fatto.
> Non ci ha creduto nemmeno per un attimo di potersela giocare.
> Abbiamo solo pensato a non prendere la goleada.
> La dichiarazioni post gara di mister e giocatori sono una resa incondizionata. Ne prendiamo atto.
> La prossima contro i gobbi non la guardo nemmeno.



La stessa sensazione l'ho avuta anche io e da tifoso da sicuramente molto fastidio. Capisco bene.

Ma tu sei anche uno degli utenti più ragionavoli e equilibrati e dunque ti chiedo: ci siamo già dimenticati come siamo arrivati a questa partita?

Rientrati da Siviglia meno di 48 ore prima, con si e no 11 giocatori integri, forzati a recuperare di corsa Higuain Chalanoglu e Kessie che hanno giocato da infortunati, Castillejo schierato da punta, Calabria che da forfait poche ore prima, dunque Abate e Zapata titolari senza NESSUNA riserva di ruolo in panchina...

Dunque alla luce della situazione, che non abbiamo giocato al massimo ci sta per due motivi:
1 eravamo parecchio parecchio rimaneggiati e acciaccati, mentre contro avevamo un avversario con tutta la rosa disponibile
2 ha senso giocare alla morte con un avversario che probabilmente vincerebbe in ogni caso e rischiare di perdere qualche altro giocatore per le partite successive?

Dopo la sosta giocheremo 9 partite in un mese, partite fondamentali per i nostri obiettivi stagionali, molte di queste da vincere assolutamente.
Buttiamocela alle spalle questa partita ragazzi, che le nostre avversarie concrete sono tutte lì a pochi punti e la stagione è tutta da giocare ancora.


----------



## PM3 (12 Novembre 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma che discorsi scusa. Allora spiegami come l'Inda ogni volta che gioca con la Juve, riesca sempre poi a fare partite dignitose, e molto spesso strappa pareggi. E parliamo da 6/7 anni con allenatori scarsi in panchina. Eppure a volte strappano le vittorie altre volte dei pareggi. Ed ogni volta che la rube affronta l'Inda, dà segnali di difficolta nel giocare la partita.
> 
> Noi no invece, sempre la solita storia "loro sono più forti".
> 
> ...



Certo che la memoria di alcuni tifosi è molto corta...
L'inter lo scorso anno parcheggio un bus contro la Juve, riuscendo a fare un tiro in porta in 90 minuti, con Handanovic che parò di tutto (come al solito). Al ritorno hanno perso, immeritatamente 2-3...


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Novembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> La stessa sensazione l'ho avuta anche io e da tifoso da sicuramente molto fastidio. Capisco bene.
> 
> Ma tu sei anche uno degli utenti più ragionavoli e equilibrati e dunque ti chiedo: ci siamo già dimenticati come siamo arrivati a questa partita?
> 
> ...



Ti ringrazio per gli attestati di stima, innanzitutto, che ricambio come ben sai.
Guarda amico, sarò molto sincero.
Partiamo dal presupposto che milan-juve non sarà mai una partita come le altre perchè riguarda le squadre più gloriose d'italia e che viene vista da tutto il mondo.
Lo stadio è strapieno e l'entusiasmo è alle stelle. Già questi sono ingredienti che dovrebbero far capire tante cose.
Circa la partita lo sapevo che sarebbe stata durissima ma due cose non mi sono andate giù.
-Giocare cosi male tecnicamente. Il nostro primo tempo è stato una SCIAGURA a livello tecnico. Errori su errori su errori a livello di controlli palla, trasmissioni, scelte, movimenti, scalate, uscite , marcature.
Una roba vergognosa.
Non riuscivamo a imbastire nulla di tecnicamente valido.
Sembrava in campo ci fosse l'avellino, con tutto il rispetto per i campani, cito l'avellino giusto per citare un club delle serie minori.
Non voglio nemmeno parlare oggi di moduli o di uomini ma mi limito alla qualità.
Ma è mai possibile si debba sbagliare cosi tanto??
Nel primo tempo si percepiva chiaramente il senso di inferiorità.
Malissimo RR, malissimo abate, malissimissimo calha e potrei continuare a lungo.
Sono molto deluso.
Salvo giusto i centrali di difesa e quelli di centrocampo.
Spero di non vedere più calha in fascia e in campo contemporaneamente a suso, non è più accettabile dal mio fegato.
Una roba immonda quella corsia mancina pure nelle uscite.
Nelle ultime giornate gattuso aveva puntato su una ricetta semplice e antica quanto il calcio : in mezzo chi gioca e vede gioco, in fascia chi corre.
Ieri ha rinnegato tutto cambiando per l'ennesima volta per poi , dopo 20' da mostrare a coverciano su come NON SI GIOCA, passare al 4-3-3 perchè castilejo aveva capito una fava di come stare in campo.
-Le dichiarazioni post gara sono state una resa che mi hanno profondamente ferito e non accetto.
Sulla base di questo nostro atteggiamento remissivo il prossimo milan-juve non lo guardo e andrò a teatro.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Novembre 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Certo che la memoria di alcuni tifosi è molto corta...
> L'inter lo scorso anno parcheggio un bus contro la Juve, riuscendo a fare un tiro in porta in 90 minuti, con Handanovic che parò di tutto (come al solito). Al ritorno hanno perso, immeritatamente 2-3...



L'Inter ha avuto anni ove è andata a vincere al gobbo stadium 3-1 con un fuorigioco di 10 metri di Vidal dopo 40 secondo, facendo finire l'imbattibilità dei gobbi dopo 40 e passa gare..


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Novembre 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'Inter ha avuto anni ove è andata a vincere al gobbo stadium 3-1 con un fuorigioco di 10 metri di Vidal dopo 40 secondo, facendo finire l'imbattibilità dei gobbi dopo 40 e passa gare..



Era l'inter di strama.
La ricordo bene quella partita : i nerazzurri ammazzarono col pressing alto la juve che non fu capace più ad uscire dall'area di rigore/trequarti.
L'inter li prese a membri in faccia. 
Una delle più belle gare giocate dall'inter.


----------



## PM3 (12 Novembre 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'Inter ha avuto anni ove è andata a vincere al gobbo stadium 3-1 con un fuorigioco di 10 metri di Vidal dopo 40 secondo, facendo finire l'imbattibilità dei gobbi dopo 40 e passa gare..



Nel frattempo noi gli abbiamo sbattuto in faccia un trofeo...


----------



## impero rossonero (12 Novembre 2018)

Non si puo' far crossare senza un minimo di pressing ,vedi gol di mandzukic , sul quale dovevano andare romagnoli o zapata e non rodriguez che e' 2 spanne piu' basso...non abbiamo fatto un tiro in porta .... Vedi anche partita con l'inter... Siamo stati li' ad aspettare di prendere il gol che puntualmente poi e' arrivato...atteggiamento rinunciatario come sempre ... Ci sta a perdere con la juve ma non in questo modo... L'arbitro e higuain poi hanno fatto il resto... Continuando in questo modo con questo allenatore e questi giocatori arriviamo sesti o giu' di li'...


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Novembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ti ringrazio per gli attestati di stima, innanzitutto, che ricambio come ben sai.
> Guarda amico, sarò molto sincero.
> Partiamo dal presupposto che milan-juve non sarà mai una partita come le altre perchè riguarda le squadre più gloriose d'italia e che viene vista da tutto il mondo.
> Lo stadio è strapieno e l'entusiasmo è alle stelle. Già questi sono ingredienti che dovrebbero far capire tante cose.
> ...



Ma ti capisco, ripeto. Anche a me rode perdere con la Juve come ogni tifoso.

Però c'è una stagione da giocare e un obiettivo che è ancora lì a portata, soprattutto se faremo bene nelle prossime partite prima della sosta di gennaio. Insomma, ieri bisognava stare anche attenti a non peggiorare le cose (come ha fatto Higuain ma lasciamo perdere).

Sugli errori tecnici, brutti da vedere certo ma sono anche legati alla condizione generale.
Hakan gioca con questo maledetto ematoma sul collo del piede, a Siviglia è uscito in barella, ieri era visibile come non potesse calciare di collo piede ma sempre di interno. Casomai c'è da chiedersi perchè non abbia giocato Laxalt titolare, però i suoi errori nei pochi minuti che ha giocato qualche indicazione ce la danno.
Castillejo ha giocato da punta ma non lo è, lo sappiamo, ad un certo punto ha scambiato posizione con Suso, ancora peggio... tutto questo perchè Cutrone è infortunato...
Kessie ha giocato anche ieri con una fasciatura vistosa al quadricipite. Ha un'infortunio muscolare che si posta avanti da settimane e va avanti a terapie, manco si allena, anche lui a Siviglia è uscito zoppicando.
Abate e Zapata hanno giocato come soluzioni della disperazione, in panchina come sostituti hanno Bellanova e Simic.

Insomma io capisco l'amarezza, ci mancherebbe, ma bisogna anche essere realisti e capire la situazione, almeno i tifosi un pochino più ragionevoli e equilibrati, secondo me.

Le dichiarazioni post gara le ho trovate umilianti ma anche quelle realistiche, di un gruppo che ha in mente la stagione che va fatta e quale sia l'obiettivo.

Bisogna tenere la barra del timone dritta, anche se non è facile.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Novembre 2018)

impero rossonero ha scritto:


> Non si puo' far crossare senza un minimo di pressing ,vedi gol di mandzukic , sul quale dovevano andare romagnoli o zapata e non rodriguez che e' 2 spanne piu' basso...non abbiamo fatto un tiro in porta .... Vedi anche partita con l'inter... Siamo stati li' ad aspettare di prendere il gol che puntualmente poi e' arrivato...atteggiamento rinunciatario come sempre ... Ci sta a perdere con la juve ma non in questo modo... L'arbitro e higuain poi hanno fatto il resto... Continuando in questo modo con questo allenatore e questi giocatori arriviamo sesti o giu' di li'...



E' sempre quella, siamo noi che stiamo li, o sono gli avversari che sti schiacciano?

O sono sempre dell'idea che la risposta sia la seconda... in generale


----------



## Ruuddil23 (12 Novembre 2018)

Parliamoci chiaro, per ieri Gattuso non ha colpe, gli è girato male pure l'episodio del rigore. Poi non so se c'è bisogno di dirlo ma...che pippe abbiamo?!?! Rodriguez scandaloso, non parliamo poi del turco e la cosa assurda è che se avessero giocato Musacchio e Biglia per Zapata e Bakayoko sarebbe stato pure peggio (questi ultimi due sono stati fra i pochi a salvarsi), non oso immaginare il massacro...ah già, basta ricordare la finale di Coppa Italia. Poi entra Laxalt e fa pure lui la boiata, Borini...vabbè è Borini. Questo a prescindere dal fatto che personalmente il Gattuso allenatore non mi piace e non mi convince. 

Però per favore, non tiriamo fuori un nuovo tormentone banale sul betis che vince a Barcellona. Il Betis è anche quello che prende mazzate dal Getafe eh! Ogni partita ha una storia a sé, è una legge vecchia quanto il calcio, quindi evitiamo ste scemenze da lobotomizzati.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Novembre 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> La penso anche io così, ieri era a san Siro, queste prossime 2 settimane di fermo si farà un'idea a milanello di ciò che è la squadra ed il tecnico, poi riferirà i suoi pensieri a Singer, e penso proprio che potrebbe riferire che con questo tecnico non si va da nessuna parte...



Non ci voleva un sudafricano che era in Premier fino all'altro giorno ad accorgersi che con Gattuso non si va da nessuna parte. Piuttosto mi sarei aspettato questo discorso da Leonardo o Maldini.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Novembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ma ti capisco, ripeto. Anche a me rode perdere con la Juve come ogni tifoso.
> 
> Però c'è una stagione da giocare e un obiettivo che è ancora lì a portata, soprattutto se faremo bene nelle prossime partite prima della sosta di gennaio. Insomma, ieri bisognava stare anche attenti a non peggiorare le cose (come ha fatto Higuain ma lasciamo perdere).
> 
> ...



Tutti credono , a torto o ragione , che la juve sia ronaldo.
Io dico da mesi che la juve il vero salto di qualità lo ha fatto con le due mezze ali che esaltano pjanic e con i terzini.
Sandro e cancelo sono la forza della juve.
E noi ci opponiamo con suso e calha?
Lo avevo detto nel pre-gara che se non teniamo bloccati i loro terzini ma gli consentiamo anzi di invadere la nostra metà campo ci avrebbero ammazzato.
Io credo che in fascia debbano giocare i borini, laxalt, castillejo e tutti quelli che hanno la corsa per allungare la squadra.
Non è un caso se RR ha giocato una partita disastrosa : un 4-4-2 con terzino e ala bloccata è un aborto.
Laxalt nelle ultime gare aveva almeno dato allo svizzero il passaggio in verticale lungo.
L'ex genoa non è pronto, non è un fenomeno , non è nemmeno da milan ma almeno corre.
Poi vabbè, appena entrato ha confezionato il gol del raddoppio juve e ora tutti lo massacrano.


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Novembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Tutti credono , a torto o ragione , che la juve sia ronaldo.
> Io dico da mesi che la juve il vero salto di qualità lo ha fatto con le due mezze ali che esaltano pjanic e con i terzini.
> Sandro e cancelo sono la forza della juve.
> E noi ci opponiamo con suso e calha?
> ...



Le scelte tattiche in una partita come ieri non erano semplici, ma il passaggio al 433 non l'ho capito nè condiviso.
E' vero che stavamo giocando male, certamente, ma Castillejo e Higuain facevano pressione sui loro difensori centrali e soprattutto su Pjanic. Cambiando modulo loro si sono piazzati nella nostra metà campo e buonanotte.

Sul discorso Chalanoglu, ieri era visibilmente a mezzo servizio. Anche io come dicevo avrei capito Laxalt sia per chercare di alzare il ritmo sia per impensiere Cancelo, ma ho capito che ad un certo punto la nostra coppia di bestioni a metà campo non ce la faceva più in inferiorità con i tre della Juventus (che per inciso sono forse il centrocampo più forte del mondo, ammettiamolo) e forse da lì è nato l'accentramento di Chalanoglu e il cambio di modulo.

Ma alla base di tutto ci sta il dover capire la situazione di totale emergenza in cui siamo, secondo me.


----------



## PM3 (12 Novembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Tutti credono , a torto o ragione , che la juve sia ronaldo.
> Io dico da mesi che la juve il vero salto di qualità lo ha fatto con le due mezze ali che esaltano pjanic e con i terzini.
> Sandro e cancelo sono la forza della juve.
> E noi ci opponiamo con suso e calha?
> ...



Concordo tranne che su Suso. E' l'unica posizione che può ricoprire. O lo vendi o deve giocare lì. 
Alla luce di ciò dopo Paquetà serve un'ala sinistra forte fisicamente e tecnicamente, un Perisic, oltre ovviamente il centrocampista e il difensore centrale.


----------



## gheorghehagi (12 Novembre 2018)

impero rossonero ha scritto:


> Non si puo' far crossare senza un minimo di pressing ,vedi gol di mandzukic , sul quale dovevano andare romagnoli o zapata e non rodriguez che e' 2 spanne piu' basso...non abbiamo fatto un tiro in porta .... Vedi anche partita con l'inter... Siamo stati li' ad aspettare di prendere il gol che puntualmente poi e' arrivato...atteggiamento rinunciatario come sempre ... Ci sta a perdere con la juve ma non in questo modo... L'arbitro e higuain poi hanno fatto il resto... Continuando in questo modo con questo allenatore e questi giocatori arriviamo sesti o giu' di li'...



...rodriguez che e' 2 spanne piu' basso....

rodriguez nonha neanche saltato

...atteggiamento rinunciatario come sempre...

li davanti non sanno che fare...l'unica volta che si è intravisto uno spiraglio di gioco è statoper 15 secondi con higuain regista


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Novembre 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Concordo tranne che su Suso. E' l'unica posizione che può ricoprire. O lo vendi o deve giocare lì.
> Alla luce di ciò dopo Paquetà serve un'ala sinistra forte fisicamente e tecnicamente, un Perisic, oltre ovviamente il centrocampista e il difensore centrale.



Non ho detto che non deve giocare sulla sua mattonella ma non gli puoi nemmeno levare la mezz'ala che gli apre i varchi.
Senza movimenti del terzino e della mezz'ala suso resta solo ed è facilmente marcabile.
E infatti ieri suso è stato annullato perchè castillejo ha capito una fava di ciò che doveva fare.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Novembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Le scelte tattiche in una partita come ieri non erano semplici, ma il passaggio al 433 non l'ho capito nè condiviso.
> E' vero che stavamo giocando male, certamente, ma Castillejo e Higuain facevano pressione sui loro difensori centrali e soprattutto su Pjanic. Cambiando modulo loro si sono piazzati nella nostra metà campo e buonanotte.
> 
> Sul discorso Chalanoglu, ieri era visibilmente a mezzo servizio. Anche io come dicevo avrei capito Laxalt sia per chercare di alzare il ritmo sia per impensiere Cancelo, ma ho capito che ad un certo punto la nostra coppia di bestioni a metà campo non ce la faceva più in inferiorità con i tre della Juventus (che per inciso sono forse il centrocampo più forte del mondo, ammettiamolo) e forse da lì è nato l'accentramento di Chalanoglu e il cambio di modulo.
> ...



La situazione la capisco, capisco molto meno non si sia in grado di fare due passaggi.
Gattuso poteva semplicemente organizzare una partita di ripartenza e ma in questo caso serve gente veloce.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Novembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Certo che è così, pare anche assurdo doverla spiegare una cosa simile.
> Ieri abbiamo fatto la partita che era lecito aspettarsi contro una squadra di un altro pianeta.
> Quello che mi fa ridere è leggere di mentalità... quando perdiamo con la Juventus regolarmente da 8 anni a parte le rare occasioni in cui sono stati loro ad aver giocato sottotono. Ma che mentalità dovremmo avere...
> 
> ...



Per fortuna ogni tanto si ragiona ancora tra tifosi


----------



## jacky (12 Novembre 2018)

70 punti obiettivo proibitivo per questa rosa?

Cioè ne abbiamo fatti 65 l'anno scorso e abbiam preso Higuain.

Assurdo leggere queste cose, siamo il secondo monte ingaggi d'Italia, abbiamo un allenatore che prende 6 lordi, una dirigenza che ne porta a casa 20.

E stiamo qui a metterci sul livello di Torino, Fiorentina e Lazio.

La cosa che dispiace di più è vedere come certi tifosi non abbiano capito niente, MA DAVVERO NIENTE, in 8 anni di schifo totale.

La mentalità sparagnina, speculatrice, fatta di foga, grinta e rabbia e poco più non serve a nulla... Indipendentemente dal risultato finale (basta ricordare i giri di campo con Montella e la gente in delirio su Twitter, che degrado mamma mia).

E sono sconvolto perché questi discorsi non li ho mai sentiti fare da uno juventino e da un interista... Mai, i nostri avi si staranno rivoltando nella tomba. Con certe linee di pensiero siamo noi che stiamo distruggendo questa squadra.


----------



## jacky (12 Novembre 2018)

L'Atalanta arriva a 70 punti quest'anno... Lineker e Milanoforever26 dicono che questo Milan non ce la fa... ma perpiacere.

Ultime 4 partite schiantato Chievo (0-5), Parma (0-3), Inter (1-4) e Bologna. 12 punti secchi, dominando gare e giocando a calcio.


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Novembre 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> 70 punti obiettivo proibitivo per questa rosa?
> 
> Cioè ne abbiamo fatti 65 l'anno scorso e abbiam preso Higuain.
> 
> ...



Penso che tu abbia risposto a me.

A parte che ne abbiamo fatti 64 e che 70 comunque non basteranno per arrivare quarti, a parte che Gattuso ne prende 4 lordi e non 6, non capisco cosa tu voglia dire con "La cosa che dispiace di più è vedere come certi tifosi non abbiano capito niente, MA DAVVERO NIENTE, in 8 anni di schifo totale" perchè per me è una frase senza senso, nell'assurdità del tuo commento voglio essere d'accordo con te: noi siamo il Milan e dobbiamo lottare per lo scudetto. L'obiettivo stagionale sono 90 punti perchè noi siamo il Milan e abbiamo Higuain.

Bene. Dunque? conseguenza concreta?

Perchè anche io sono bello bravo e buono ma non mi trombo la Canalis, la trovo una mancanza di mentalità totale


----------



## Ruuddil23 (12 Novembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Tutti credono , a torto o ragione , che la juve sia ronaldo.
> Io dico da mesi che la juve il vero salto di qualità lo ha fatto con le due mezze ali che esaltano pjanic e con i terzini.
> Sandro e cancelo sono la forza della juve.
> E noi ci opponiamo con suso e calha?
> ...



Condivido, anch'io avevo detto che il nostro punto debole sarebbero stati i terzini e infatti...


----------



## jacky (12 Novembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Penso che tu abbia risposto a me.
> 
> A parte che ne abbiamo fatti 64 e che 70 comunque non basteranno per arrivare quarti, a parte che Gattuso ne prende 4 lordi e non 6, non capisco cosa tu voglia dire con "La cosa che dispiace di più è vedere come certi tifosi non abbiano capito niente, MA DAVVERO NIENTE, in 8 anni di schifo totale" perchè per me è una frase senza senso, nell'assurdità del tuo commento voglio essere d'accordo con te: noi siamo il Milan e dobbiamo lottare per lo scudetto. Bene. Dunque? conseguenza concreta?
> 
> Perchè anche io sono bello bravo e buono ma non mi trombo la Canalis, la trovo una mancanza di mentalità totale



Intendo dire, e l'ho anche spiegato, che giocare con una certa mentalità non serve a nulla... può servire nel breve periodo ma nel lungo ti porta all'autodistruzione. 

Infatti abbiam battuto le squadrette e con Betis e Juventus siam tornati a far pena. 3 vinte nelle ultime 7 di cui due in pieno recupero. Complimenti.

Il calcio è questione di mentalità e in gran parte anche tranquillità... cosa che Gattuso non dà. Sono passate sotto traccia le dichiarazioni di Bonucci in cui dice: "Non sapete quante volte ho dovuto calmare Gattuso e sono riuscito a non farlo sbroccare".

Queste sono frasi gravissime per un LEADER e un MANAGER... tranquillizzato da un suo "inferiore" prima di sbroccare e perdere la bussola davanti a tutti. 

Comunque andiamo avanti così chiudiamoci tutti dietro a Roma, facciamo un punto e poi battiamo Frosinone e Spal e siamo quarti.
Contenti voi, contento anch'io. Ma il Milan è altro.


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Novembre 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Intendo dire, e l'ho anche spiegato, che giocare con una certa mentalità non serve a nulla... può servire nel breve periodo ma nel lungo ti porta all'autodistruzione.
> 
> Infatti abbiam battuto le squadrette e con Betis e Juventus siam tornati a far pena. 3 vinte nelle ultime 7 di cui due in pieno recupero. Complimenti.
> 
> ...



Però scusami finchè giocavamo bene ma perdevamo punti leggevo che con quella mentalità non si andava da nessuna parte, che quei passaggini non andavano bene...
Nelle ultime partite giochiamo oggettivamente meno bene ma abbiamo indiscutibilmente più carattere, raccogliendo più punti anche in modo rocambolesco, e leggo che con questa mentalità non si va da nessuna parte.

Forse, ma dico forse, il problema è la qualità della rosa e dei giocatori, soprattutto ora che siamo dimezzati e quelli che giocano lo fanno da infortunati.

E' un dubbio eh...

Poi, visto che richiami la mentalità degli ultimi 8 anni, abbiamo cambiato non ricordo più quanti allenatori, ho perso il conto, e tutti hanno fatto schifo.

Forse, ma anche in questo caso mi permetto giusto il dubbio all'interno della Crociata contro Gattuso che francamente odio, il problema non è SOLO l'allenatore.


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Novembre 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Intendo dire, e l'ho anche spiegato, che giocare con una certa mentalità non serve a nulla... può servire nel breve periodo ma nel lungo ti porta all'autodistruzione.
> 
> Infatti abbiam battuto le squadrette e con Betis e Juventus siam tornati a far pena. 3 vinte nelle ultime 7 di cui due in pieno recupero. Complimenti.
> 
> ...



Aspetta però... non citiamo le cose solo quando ci pare, perchè fatti un giro su google e cerca quello che i giocatori dicono di Gattuso, altrimenti cadiamo davvero nel ridicolo.


----------



## jacky (12 Novembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Però scusami finchè giocavamo bene ma perdevamo punti leggevo che con quella mentalità non si andava da nessuna parte, che quei passaggini non andavano bene...
> Nelle ultime partite giochiamo oggettivamente meno bene ma abbiamo indiscutibilmente più carattere, raccogliendo più punti anche in modo rocambolesco, e leggo che con questa mentalità non si va da nessuna parte.
> 
> Forse, ma dico forse, il problema è la qualità della rosa e dei giocatori, soprattutto ora che siamo dimezzati e quelli che giocano lo fanno da infortunati.
> ...



A me di Gattuso frega zero, ma non è allenatore da Milan.
Potrei stare a elencarti milioni di difetti ma la cosa più inaccettabile e che fa più pietà di tutte visto che lavora a Milano... è la totale incapacità di organizzare la manovra offensiva della squadra, dare tre indicazioni chiare senza investarsi nulla e fare un po' di gioco.
Questo qui non costruisce niente... stiamo perdendo solo tempo e fa male vedere che c'è un allenatore libero che in 3 mesi ha portato la Juventus a dominare su tutti i campi in Italia e lo si ignora per portare avanti l'ex-calciatore raccomandato da Maldini-Sky e Gazzetta.
Al Milan voglio gente con curriculum, è il minimo diamine... il minimo... Han preso 5,2 milioni ieri sera.


----------



## jacky (12 Novembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Aspetta però... non citiamo le cose solo quando ci pare, perchè fatti un giro su google e cerca quello che i giocatori dicono di Gattuso, altrimenti cadiamo davvero nel ridicolo.



I giocatori parlano bene di Gattuso come persona... ci può stare.
Resta il fatto che quello che tu hai grassettato è gravissimo in un ambiente sportivo professionistico di 30 persone e di cui tu sei l'unico responsabile tecnico.

Posso capire la sfuriata, ma non che sbrocchi come un dannato e i tuoi calciatori ti devono calmare più volte. Dai.


----------



## Zenos (12 Novembre 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Mezza squadra infortunata e si critica perché è quinto ad un punto dal quarto posto?
> Assurdo.
> Dire che Gattuso in un anno ha scostruito 0 è pura malafede.
> Ma dove l'hai visto il fratello di Conte chiedere al Real e al Milan di ingaggiarlo?
> ...



Pura malafede?io vedo l'ora stesso identico gioco di 12 mesi fa con un Higuain in più.


----------



## PM3 (12 Novembre 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Pura malafede?io vedo l'ora stesso identico gioco di 12 mesi fa con un Higuain in più.



Giocavamo così con Montella?
Gattuso ha creato una squadra, prima eravamo un'accozzaglia di giocatori messi a caso.


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Novembre 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> A me di Gattuso frega zero, ma non è allenatore da Milan.
> Potrei stare a elencarti milioni di difetti ma la cosa più inaccettabile e che fa più pietà di tutte visto che lavora a Milano... è la totale incapacità di organizzare la manovra offensiva della squadra, dare tre indicazioni chiare senza investarsi nulla e fare un po' di gioco.
> Questo qui non costruisce niente... stiamo perdendo solo tempo e fa male vedere che c'è un allenatore libero che in 3 mesi ha portato la Juventus a dominare su tutti i campi in Italia e lo si ignora per portare avanti l'ex-calciatore raccomandato da Maldini-Sky e Gazzetta.
> Al Milan voglio gente con curriculum, è il minimo diamine... il minimo... Han preso 5,2 milioni ieri sera.



Io potrei elencarti invece i giocatori che non sono da Milan. Sarebbe un post bello lungo.
Anzi, non so cosa ci sia rimasto che possiamo definire "da Milan".

Forse Milanello. E i prezzi dei biglietti, quelli sì, anzi sono da Los Angeles Lakers ormai.

Su Conte mi guardo bene da esprimermi. Pare abbia le stimmate come Padre Pio.


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Novembre 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> I giocatori parlano bene di Gattuso come persona... ci può stare.
> Resta il fatto che quello che tu hai grassettato è gravissimo in un ambiente sportivo professionistico di 30 persone e di cui tu sei l'unico responsabile tecnico.
> 
> Posso capire la sfuriata, ma non che sbrocchi come un dannato e i tuoi calciatori ti devono calmare più volte. Dai.



Ma figuariamoci, è lo stesso Bonucci che è finito su uno sgabello alla Juventus di Allegri. Per poi ritornarci con la coda tra le gambe pochi mesi dopo.

Le sfuriate sono cose normalissime in ogni spogliatoio, probabilmente non hai mai giocato a calcio.

Beckham si prese una scarpa in faccia da Ferguson per dire, ma ci sono milioni e milioni di casi ben più gravi in squadre fortissime e vincenti.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (12 Novembre 2018)

Ieri non aveva grande colpe, i migliori erano fuori.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Novembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Però scusami finchè giocavamo bene ma perdevamo punti leggevo che con quella mentalità non si andava da nessuna parte, che quei passaggini non andavano bene...
> Nelle ultime partite giochiamo oggettivamente meno bene ma abbiamo indiscutibilmente più carattere, raccogliendo più punti anche in modo rocambolesco, e leggo che con questa mentalità non si va da nessuna parte.
> 
> Forse, ma dico forse, il problema è la qualità della rosa e dei giocatori, soprattutto ora che siamo dimezzati e quelli che giocano lo fanno da infortunati.
> ...



Ricordo benissimo gli insulti ad Allegri qui dentro, come fosse ieri.

Sembra quello che si dice ora di Gattuso, direi che con tutto il bene che voglio ai miei compari di forum, non abbiamo le competenze per giudicare ste cose, vedendo dove è finito ora Allegri.


----------



## Davidoff (12 Novembre 2018)

I giocatori sono per la maggior parte scarsi e male assemblati, però faccio fatica a credere che con una squadra più forte Gattuso ci farebbe giocare bene. Possibile che con le grandi facciamo sempre aborti di partite? Cioè, persino squadracce come il Genoa, il Chievo, il Parma per alcuni tratti di partita riescono a mettere in difficoltà Juventus, Inter, Napoli, noi siamo gli unici che vanno in campo e fanno pena dall'inizio alla fine. Passi con i gobbi che sono fuori scala, ma con l'Inter siamo riusciti a fare due derby di un'oscenità incredibile. Zero palle, zero mentalità, zero o quasi occasioni pericolose create. I problemi per me sono due, i giocatori E Gattuso, nessuno dei due esclude l'altro.


----------



## EmmePi (12 Novembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Peccato che Wenger voglia dieci milioni netti sull'unghia per allenare fino a giugno.
> Parlate di Wenger come fosse Sonetti...



Ovviamente tu sei ospite a casa sua che sai tutto ciò! Neppure un Guardiola pretenderebbe 10 pippo per 6 mesi...


----------



## impero rossonero (12 Novembre 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> I giocatori sono per la maggior parte scarsi e male assemblati, però faccio fatica a credere che con una squadra più forte Gattuso ci farebbe giocare bene. Possibile che con le grandi facciamo sempre aborti di partite? Cioè, persino squadracce come il Genoa, il Chievo, il Parma per alcuni tratti di partita riescono a mettere in difficoltà Juventus, Inter, Napoli, noi siamo gli unici che vanno in campo e fanno pena dall'inizio alla fine. Passi con i gobbi che sono fuori scala, ma con l'Inter siamo riusciti a fare due derby di un'oscenità incredibile. Zero palle, zero mentalità, zero o quasi occasioni pericolose create. I problemi per me sono due, i giocatori E Gattuso, nessuno dei due esclude l'altro.



vangelo...


----------



## Goro (12 Novembre 2018)

Gattuso probabilmente fa parte della categoria dei "gestori" e non allenatori


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Novembre 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Ovviamente tu sei ospite a casa sua che sai tutto ciò! Neppure un Guardiola pretenderebbe 10 pippo per 6 mesi...



Guardiola prende 23 milioni di euro netti a stagione di stipendio, più i bonus.


----------



## Wildbone (12 Novembre 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> I giocatori sono per la maggior parte scarsi e male assemblati, però faccio fatica a credere che con una squadra più forte Gattuso ci farebbe giocare bene. Possibile che con le grandi facciamo sempre aborti di partite? Cioè, persino squadracce come il Genoa, il Chievo, il Parma per alcuni tratti di partita riescono a mettere in difficoltà Juventus, Inter, Napoli, noi siamo gli unici che vanno in campo e fanno pena dall'inizio alla fine. Passi con i gobbi che sono fuori scala, ma con l'Inter siamo riusciti a fare due derby di un'oscenità incredibile. Zero palle, zero mentalità, zero o quasi occasioni pericolose create. I problemi per me sono due, i giocatori E Gattuso, nessuno dei due esclude l'altro.



Esattamente.
A Gattuso potresti dargli qualunque squadra e non gli saprebbe dare un gioco, un'identità. Farebbe peggio di Allegri, che è tutto dire. E infatti, la Juventus vista ieri è una squadra composta sì da grandi giocatori, ma con un'identità di gioco ridicola, che fa esprimere sì e no il 65% del vero potenziale della squadra di Torino.

Puoi avere tutti i giocatori forti che vuoi, ma l'allenatore bravo lo si capisce da COME fa giocare la sua squadra, dai suoi movimenti, dall'impostazione, da come i giocatori si orientano nel momento in cui ricevono la palla. Di Gattuso si sono capite pochissime cose: ama il giro palla dalla difesa tenendo il baricentro bassissimo, gli piace arrivare sulla trequarti e poi - vista l'assenza di movimenti e tagli - ritornare indietro verso la difesa, e manda la mezzala a turno a pressare il primo portatore di palla. Fine. Tutto qui. Davvero brillante!

Poi vai a guardare anche la più scapestrata delle squadre di Serie A e ci trovi un'identità, un senso tattico, un'idea - magari anche pessima - ma quantomeno che riflette l'averci messo mano.


----------



## Zenos (25 Novembre 2018)

Un incapace,non ha fatto un cambio per paura di prendere il gol.quanfo ce ne libereremo sarà sempre troppo tardi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Novembre 2018)

Cercasi allenatore, io di questo perdente non ne posso più. Ma possibile che dopo un gol dobbiamo giocare con il baricentro in area di rigore? Infonde paura e insicurezza ai giocatori, che già non sono cime. Calhanoglu stava facendo pena, toglierlo per Castillejo no? Un ritardato!


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Novembre 2018)

Oggi eccezionale, ha imbrigliato tatticamente Inzaghi, la mediana ha retto benissimo con un super Kessiè ed i 2 giocatori più pericolosi (Savic e Parolo) hanno avuto pochissimo spazio.
Peccato solo per la poca reattività nel non fare i cambi dopo il 90esimo.

Una delle partite migliori preparate da Rino, Inzaghi è stato umiliato come lo scorso anno.


----------



## Dexter (25 Novembre 2018)

Un ignorante con la terza media. Sinceramente non mi va di dire altro, non parlate di offese gratuite perchè che è ignorante lo dice lui stesso e che ha la terza media è un dato di fatto. Ma tanto per allenare basta aver fatto il calciatore


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Novembre 2018)

qualsiasi sarà il piazzamento finale, o l'anno prossimo costruiscono una squadra che arriva in Champions in carrozza spendendo vagonate di milioni in barba alla UEFA, oppure voglio un allenatore vero.


----------



## tonilovin93 (25 Novembre 2018)

Incomprensibile la scelta di non fare cambi, incompresibile. Inadatto


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Novembre 2018)

Oggi ha messo la squadra in campo da allenatore vero altro che palle.


----------



## Dexter (25 Novembre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Una delle partite migliori preparate da Rino, Inzaghi è stato umiliato come lo scorso anno.


 infatti con una rosa palesemente inferiore, ci daranno anche quest'anno qualche manciata di punti.


----------



## EmmePi (25 Novembre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Oggi eccezionale, ha imbrigliato tatticamente Inzaghi, la mediana ha retto benissimo con un super Kessiè ed i 2 giocatori più pericolosi (Savic e Parolo) hanno avuto pochissimo spazio.
> Peccato solo per la poca reattività nel non fare i cambi dopo il 90esimo.
> 
> Una delle partite migliori preparate da Rino, Inzaghi è stato umiliato come lo scorso anno.



Leggendo ciò che scrivi di Gattuto ogni volta mi fa pensare che siete parenti... non c'è altro motivo!


----------



## EmmePi (25 Novembre 2018)

Altri punti buttati via da questo pseudo-allenatore...


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Novembre 2018)

Oggi è stato veramente poco furbo, per non dire incapace. Deve mangiarne di pasta asciutta per essere allenatore da Milan, semicit. Se a giugno lo tengono sono in malafede.


----------



## goleador 70 (25 Novembre 2018)

Allenatore da Pisa
Da esonerare


----------



## EmmePi (25 Novembre 2018)

Tutto, dico tutti gli allenatori con un minimo di esperienza effettuerebbero cambi verso fine partita, per svariati motivi, spezzare l'assalto continuo dell'avversario, mettere giocatori freschi e con forze fresche, perdere tempo ecc.

Ma il fatto è che Gattuso non imparerà mai dagli altri allenatori e neppure dai propri errori!!!!!!!

Non ne posso più, quest'anno c'è una quadratura astrale che potrebbe favorirci, nonostante gli infortuni a ripetizione (anche questi colpa di chi?) tutto ci gira a favore e che si fa? Affidiamo il futuro ad uno sprovveduto!


----------



## pazzomania (25 Novembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Oggi è stato veramente poco furbo, per non dire incapace. Deve mangiarne di pasta asciutta per essere allenatore da Milan, semicit. Se a giugno lo tengono sono in malafede.





goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Allenatore da Pisa
> Da esonerare





EmmePi ha scritto:


> Altri punti buttati via da questo pseudo-allenatore...





EmmePi ha scritto:


> Tutto, dico tutti gli allenatori con un minimo di esperienza effettuerebbero cambi verso fine partita, per svariati motivi, spezzare l'assalto continuo dell'avversario, mettere giocatori freschi e con forze fresche, perdere tempo ecc.
> 
> Ma il fatto è che Gattuso non imparerà mai dagli altri allenatori e neppure dai propri errori!!!!!!!
> 
> Non ne posso più, quest'anno c'è una quadratura astrale che potrebbe favorirci, nonostante gli infortuni a ripetizione (anche questi colpa di chi?) tutto ci gira a favore e che si fa? Affidiamo il futuro ad uno sprovveduto!



Oh signur.


----------



## Pitermilanista (25 Novembre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Oggi eccezionale, ha imbrigliato tatticamente Inzaghi, la mediana ha retto benissimo con un super Kessiè ed i 2 giocatori più pericolosi (Savic e Parolo) hanno avuto pochissimo spazio.
> Peccato solo per la poca reattività nel non fare i cambi dopo il 90esimo.
> 
> Una delle partite migliori preparate da Rino, Inzaghi è stato umiliato come lo scorso anno.



Non scriviamo eresie, per favore! Siamo stati presi a pallonate per 90 minuti da una banda di scappati di casa (Marusic, Wallace, Lulic, Parolo, Acerbi, Luis Alberto... Devo continuare?). Non un tiro in porta, non mezza idea. E nemmeno cito le mancate sostituzioni, che tanto hanno fatto adirare il resto del forum.

Questo qui è una palla al piede che ci costerà il quarto posto, decine di milioni di euro ed un ritardo gravissimo nel progetto di crescita del club.

Ripeto, non è colpa sua il fare un mestiere per cui non è tagliato, bensì di chi quel mestiere continua a farglielo fare, sulla pelle di milioni di tifosi.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Novembre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Oh signur.



Purtroppo non tutti capiscono di calcio.. Che ci vuoi fare. Io ormai sono rassegnato con te


----------



## Nils (25 Novembre 2018)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Cercasi allenatore, io di questo perdente non ne posso più. Ma possibile che dopo un gol dobbiamo giocare con il baricentro in area di rigore? Infonde paura e insicurezza ai giocatori, che già non sono cime. Calhanoglu stava facendo pena, toglierlo per Castillejo no? Un ritardato!





Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Oggi eccezionale, ha imbrigliato tatticamente Inzaghi, la mediana ha retto benissimo con un super Kessiè ed i 2 giocatori più pericolosi (Savic e Parolo) hanno avuto pochissimo spazio.
> Peccato solo per la poca reattività nel non fare i cambi dopo il 90esimo.
> 
> Una delle partite migliori preparate da Rino, Inzaghi è stato umiliato come lo scorso anno.





Dexter ha scritto:


> Un ignorante con la terza media. Sinceramente non mi va di dire altro, non parlate di offese gratuite perchè che è ignorante lo dice lui stesso e che ha la terza media è un dato di fatto. Ma tanto per allenare basta aver fatto il calciatore



Magari un filo d'equilibrio... Clarenzio deve aver erroneamente visto un altra partita, gli altri i soliti falsi tifosi che non si capisce perchè siano tollerati, c'è differenza fra libertà di parola e rispetto per il mondo Milan.
perchè tutte quelle ingiurie personali? a me da tifoso danno grande fastidio.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Novembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non tutti capiscono di calcio.. Che ci vuoi fare. Io ormai sono rassegnato con te



Mi fai sanguinare gli occhi, meno male, non hai potere decisionale in una squadra di calcio.

Quasi vincevamo a Roma, con mezza squadra letteralmente fuori, ci davano tutti per spacciati, quasi la portiamo a casa, e mi tocca leggere quanto scrivi.

E qui, non si tratta di capire di calcio, ma di capire come funziona il mondo, non un cavolo di rettangolo verde.

Tifa Milan, per cortesia.

Felice tu, comunque, bene cosi.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Novembre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mi fai sanguinare gli occhi, meno male, non hai potere decisionale in una squadra di calcio.
> 
> Quasi vincevamo a Roma, con mezza squadra letteralmente fuori, ci davano tutti per spacciati, quasi la portiamo a casa, e mi tocca leggere quanto scrivi.
> 
> ...


Beh sempre meglio uno che non sa nemmeno argomentare. Per fortuna ci sei te, che dall'alto della tua sapienza, sostieni prima una cosa e poi cambi idea nel giro di 24 ore. Su molti argomenti. Detto questo, quasi quasi quasi.. Se mio nonno aveva tre palle... La sai no? Oltretutto non riconoscere alcuni errori di Gattuso significa essere in malafede. 
Hai detto bene io tifo Milan, tu Gattuso. È questa la differenza tra me e te


----------



## Dexter (25 Novembre 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Magari un filo d'equilibrio... Clarenzio deve aver erroneamente visto un altra partita, gli altri i soliti falsi tifosi che non si capisce perchè siano tollerati, c'è differenza fra libertà di parola e rispetto per il mondo Milan.
> perchè tutte quelle ingiurie personali? a me da tifoso danno grande fastidio.


Certo falso tifoso io  non ho mai tifato contro, io penso al bene della mia squadra e se sono molto arrabbiato è appunto perchè tifo  Quando vedo che un incompetente che mi fa perdere il fegato quasi ogni settimana, ogni tanto sbrocco...a me ad esempio danno grande fastidio i tifosi alla Pellegatti, che tanto va tutto bene e Forza Milan   , con i paraocchi come i cavalli. Con un Donadoni qualunque eravamo quarti in solitaria, a meno punti dall'Inter.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Novembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Beh sempre meglio uno che non sa nemmeno argomentare. Per fortuna ci sei te, che dall'alto della tua sapienza, sostieni prima una cosa e poi cambi idea nel giro di 24 ore. Su molti argomenti. Detto questo, quasi quasi quasi.. Se mio nonno aveva tre palle... La sai no? Oltretutto non riconoscere alcuni errori di Gattuso significa essere in malafede.
> Hai detto bene io tifo Milan, tu Gattuso. È questa la differenza tra me e te



Argomentare? Devo parlare di tattica con uno che al 99% lo fa solo dietro ad una tastiera senza la minima competenza?

Non troverai un mio messaggio in tutta la mia storia sul forum, dove parlo di tattica, perchè ho l' intelligenza di capire da che argomenti stare lontano visto che non ne sono competente.

Ma dopo un pareggio a Roma, dove eravamo in evidente difficoltà, tutti sono soddisfatti, dove dovevamo perdere quattro a zero secondo gli espertoni, e tu , la prima cosa a cui pensi, è Gattuso?

Per cortesia... ripeto. Tifa Milan.

Altra cosa, ti permetti di dire, che cambio idea nei messaggi, e poi mi scrivi "che tifo Gattuso".

Credo di avere scritto, almeno 20/30 volte, che a me di Gattuso non me ne frega una beata minch.....

Non troverai un mio messaggio dove gli do chissà che merito di chissà che cosa.

Sostengo sempre che la differenza la fanno i giocatori.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Novembre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Argomentare? Devo parlare di tattica con uno che al 99% lo fa solo dietro ad una tastiera senza la minima competenza?
> 
> Non troverai un mio messaggio in tutta la mia storia sul forum, dove parlo di tattica, perchè ho l' intelligenza di capire da che argomenti stare lontano visto che non ne sono competente.
> 
> ...


questo è il topic su gattuso, esattamente qual è il tuo problema? di cosa dovrei parlare? la stavamo sfangando solo per il mulo, perché la lazio poteva segnare in più occasioni. Per una volta che ci stava andando bene con la fortuna, non riesce a farsi furbo e fare qualche cambio per motivi differenti, sia per spezzare il gioco all'avversario, sia per togliere almeno due uomini morti in campo tra Calhanoglu, Suso o Borini. E non posso criticare? ma non ho capito si tifa Milan o il bene di gattuso? assurdo. Stavamo vincendo fino al 94 esimo. E non posso essere incaxxato per aver buttato due punti? 
E comunque sei su un forum del Milan, tattica o meno, di cosa vorresti parlare? Torna su interfans dai, che almeno lì qualcosa intelligente la scrivevi, forse.


----------



## CarpeDiem (25 Novembre 2018)

Oggi voto NOVE. 
Se si continua così la Champions è assicurata


----------



## pazzomania (25 Novembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> questo è il topic su gattuso, esattamente qual è il tuo problema? di cosa dovrei parlare? la stavamo sfangando solo per il mulo, perché la lazio poteva segnare in più occasioni. Per una volta che ci stava andando bene con la fortuna, non riesce a farsi furbo e fare qualche cambio per motivi differenti, sia per spezzare il gioco all'avversario, sia per togliere almeno due uomini morti in campo tra Calhanoglu, Suso o Borini. E non posso criticare? ma non ho capito si tifa Milan o il bene di gattuso? assurdo.
> E comunque sei su un forum del Milan, tattica o meno, di cosa vorresti parlare? Torna su interfans dai, che almeno lì qualcosa intelligente la scrivevi, forse.



Niente dai, sarà Gattuso il nostro problema principale. Ti volevo consigliare proprio a te di andare su interfans, almeno gufate tutti insieme appassionatamente.

Chiudo qui, altrimenti bannano sicuramente me.


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Novembre 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Magari un filo d'equilibrio... Clarenzio deve aver erroneamente visto un altra partita, gli altri i soliti falsi tifosi che non si capisce perchè siano tollerati, c'è differenza fra libertà di parola e rispetto per il mondo Milan.
> perchè tutte quelle ingiurie personali? a me da tifoso danno grande fastidio.



Secondo me si è troppo nervosi per il pareggio subito all'ultimo secondo, oggi è impossibile intavolare una discussione sulla partita.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Novembre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Niente dai, sarà Gattuso il nostro problema principale. Ti volevo consigliare proprio a te di andare su interfans, almeno gufate tutti insieme appassionatamente.
> 
> Chiudo qui, altrimenti bannano sicuramente me.



non è il solo problema, ovviamente, ma è anche lui uno dei tanti problemi del Milan. Se poi a te va bene un allenatore che deve ancora fare (giustamente) esperienza nella nostra panchina, abbiamo due concezioni diverse di vedere il calcio. 
Oltretutto, io sono incavolato non tanto per la prestazione non proprio esaltante, ma visto le assenze capibile, quanto per gli errori di lettura sulla partita negli ultimi minuti. La stavamo sfangando e l'abbiamo letteralmente buttata sta partita e sei contento? buon per te. Mi auguro che in società non la pensino così, altrimenti stiamo freschi a voler tornare grandi con questa mentalità.

Io tifo Milan. E' questo che non capisci. Tu stai tifando gattuso. E sbagli.


----------



## 1972 (25 Novembre 2018)

il problema non e' il pareggio con la lazio ma i risultati che verranno nelle prox partite visto che incontriamo squadre abbordabili. virare al terzo posto girone andata non e' utopia.....


----------



## Pit96 (25 Novembre 2018)

Ragazzi, sembra una cosa comica leggere i commenti. C'è chi dice che è stato bravissimo e nel post dopo chi dice che è da cacciare 

Dirò la mia, magari qualcuno poi ride come me 
Oggi per me l'obiettivo era non perdere. Avevamo di fronte la Lazio, fuori casa, con tanti infortunati e senza Higuain. 
Già per aver pareggiato in queste condizioni cacciare Gattuso mi sembra molto esagerato. Detto questo non credo che abbia preparato la partita in modo così eccellente e dopo aver fatto gol in modo abbastanza fortunoso bisognava fare cambi. Laxalt e Castillejo avrebbero portato freschezza. Incomprensibile come non ci siano stati cambi, avremmo potuto vincere. Ci portiamo a casa questo punto non scontato, ora però bisogna vincere le prossime, non abbiamo le "big", si devono macinare punti


----------



## Ruuddil23 (25 Novembre 2018)

Certi giudizi sono troppo pesanti e ingenerosi perché il pareggio oggi era un risultato per cui avremmo firmato tutti...però porca miseria, fallo un cambio per inserire un uomo veloce che faccia male in ripartenza, soprattutto al posto del turco inguardabile per l'ennesima volta. Già non farlo fino al gol è stato un errore che poteva costarci caro, poi non farlo nemmeno dopo è stato delittuoso.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Novembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> non è il solo problema, ovviamente, ma è anche lui uno dei tanti problemi del Milan. Se poi a te va bene un allenatore che deve ancora fare (giustamente) esperienza nella nostra panchina, abbiamo due concezioni diverse di vedere il calcio.
> Oltretutto, io sono incavolato non tanto per la prestazione non proprio esaltante, ma visto le assenze capibile, quanto per gli errori di lettura sulla partita negli ultimi minuti. La stavamo sfangando e l'abbiamo letteralmente buttata sta partita e sei contento? buon per te. Mi auguro che in società non la pensino così, altrimenti stiamo freschi a voler tornare grandi con questa mentalità.
> 
> Io tifo Milan. E' questo che non capisci. Tu stai tifando gattuso. E sbagli.



Ti ripeto di nuovo, a me di Gattuso non interessa nulla, non lo reputo ne buono ne cattivo, non so giudicare un allenatore, dico davvero.

Guardo piu' l' aspetto caratteriale e l' intelligenza della persona, perchè di tattica capisco poco (e secondo me anche l'80% di chi scrive poemi tattici) .

VEDENDO l'impegno e la grinta che mettono giocatori, personalmente mi fa pensare che Gattuso si meriti fiducia.

In società, direi che è inutile sottolineare, non la pensino come te, altrimenti sarebbero da licenziare prima ancora dell' allenatore, visto che sono proprio loro che lo tengono li.

E il discorso mentalità, anche li non concordo, con la mentalità e basta non si vince, ci vuole obbiettività.
Non è questa l'ora per sognare in grande, non ancora.

E ti dico un altra cosa: perfino Sacchi, Capello, avessero iniziato con una squadra del livello attuale del Milan magari sarebbero considerati idioti oggi, ci hai mai pensato? 
Gattuso è dove pensavamo fosse ad inizio campionato, quindi non vedo il motivo di tante critiche.


----------



## Djici (25 Novembre 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Certi giudizi sono troppo pesanti e ingenerosi perché il pareggio oggi era un risultato per cui avremmo firmato tutti...però porca miseria, fallo un cambio per inserire un uomo veloce che faccia male in ripartenza, soprattutto al posto del turco inguardabile per l'ennesima volta. Già non farlo fino al gol è stato un errore che poteva costarci caro, poi non farlo nemmeno dopo è stato delittuoso.



Ma Calhanoglu quando e che va in panca ?
Gia iniziare con lui era sbagliatissimo, ma poi nemmeno sostituirlo... con Castillejo in panca !


----------



## Dexter (25 Novembre 2018)

Oggi un punto era oro, avete ragione. Ma per come si era messa la partita i 3 punti erano più che alla portata. Se siete contenti del punticino buon per voi, io per fortuna ragiono diversamente.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Novembre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ti ripeto di nuovo, a me di Gattuso non interessa nulla, non lo reputo ne buono ne cattivo, non so giudicare un allenatore, dico davvero.
> 
> Guardo piu' l' aspetto caratteriale e l' intelligenza della persona, perchè di tattica capisco poco (e secondo me anche l'80% di chi scrive poemi tattici) .
> 
> ...



probabilmente non è chiaro, non sto dicendo che va esonerato, ormai è tardi per farlo, andava fatto in estate. Questo l'ho sempre ribadito. Sto criticando le letture sulla partita di oggi, durante il match. Il non fare alcun cambio, possibile che un maledetto cambio non è stato fatto? io penso che sarà la prima volta o comunque una delle pochissime in tutta la storia del calcio. Possibile che non riusciamo mai a portare a casa una benedetta vittoria immeritatamente? non vinciamo mai le partite dove non meritiamo, non vinciamo sempre le partite dove meriteremmo, anzi, e perdiamo anche quando non lo meriteremmo. Con questo trend non si va lontani.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Novembre 2018)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Oggi un punto era oro, avete ragione. Ma per come si era messa la partita i 3 punti erano più che alla portata. Se siete contenti del punticino buon per voi, io per fortuna ragiono diversamente.



. Esatto, non ci vuole molto a capirlo.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (25 Novembre 2018)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Oggi un punto era oro, avete ragione. Ma per come si era messa la partita i 3 punti erano più che alla portata. Se siete contenti del punticino buon per voi, io per fortuna ragiono diversamente.



Per quel che mi riguarda, ti assicuro che sono inc... nero per non aver vinto, anche perché le prossime partite secondo me sono tutt'altro che facili e scontate.


----------



## Dexter (25 Novembre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ti ripeto di nuovo, a me di Gattuso non interessa nulla, non lo reputo ne buono ne cattivo, non so giudicare un allenatore, dico davvero.
> 
> Guardo piu' l' aspetto caratteriale e l' intelligenza della persona, perchè di tattica capisco poco (e secondo me anche l'80% di chi scrive poemi tattici) .
> 
> ...


Tu sei uno di quelli che per allenare una squadra di calcio è convinto serva una laurea, o avere chissà quali conoscenze. Ti svelo un segreto: il calcio è un gioco semplice, gli allenatori hanno quasi tutta la terza media e sono ignoranti come capre e spesso ottusi, e la tattica e gli schemi di cui parli sono riassumibili in un esame da 6 cfu di una qualunque università.


----------



## Freddiedevil (25 Novembre 2018)

È chiaro che oggi il giudizio è offuscato dal gol preso al 94', ma non abbiamo fatto male. 
Gattuso ha preparato bene la partita, ma in questo caso oggi ha sbagliato in corsa, ed evidentemente è questo il tallone d'achille del nostro mister. Se avesse azzeccato più spesso i cambi, avremmo qualche punto in più, forse staremmo a ridosso dell'Inter.
Oggi è mancata un po' di esperienza e malizia al mister...peccato perchè l'ha preparata benissimo.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Novembre 2018)

Dexter ha scritto:


> *Tu sei uno di quelli che per allenare una squadra di calcio è convinto serva una laurea, o avere chissà quali conoscenze. Ti svelo un segreto: il calcio è un gioco semplice, gli allenatori hanno quasi tutta la terza media e sono ignoranti come capre e spesso ottusi, e la tattica e gli schemi di cui parli sono riassumibili in un esame da 6 cfu di una qualunque università.*



Scusa? 

No no, sono il primo baluardo offensivo del forum sull' esatto contrario! O mi sono spiegato male io, o hai capito male tu.

Rischio il ban ogni settimana per affermare il contrario di quanto mi dici di essere, ti prego non farlo più


----------



## Guglielmo90 (25 Novembre 2018)

Assurdo non fare nemmeno un cambio con Castillejo e Laxalt in panchina e Chalanoglu e Cutrone stanchi e totalmente inutili.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Novembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> probabilmente non è chiaro, non sto dicendo che va esonerato, ormai è tardi per farlo, andava fatto in estate. Questo l'ho sempre ribadito. Sto criticando le letture sulla partita di oggi, durante il match. Il non fare alcun cambio, possibile che un maledetto cambio non è stato fatto? io penso che sarà la prima volta o comunque una delle pochissime in tutta la storia del calcio. Possibile che non riusciamo mai a portare a casa una benedetta vittoria immeritatamente? non vinciamo mai le partite dove non meritiamo, non vinciamo sempre le partite dove meriteremmo, anzi, e perdiamo anche quando non lo meriteremmo. Con questo trend non si va lontani.



Sul discorso cambi, oggi ho pensato la stessa cosa, l' ho detto anche a mio padre che la guardava con me.
Anche solo per perdere tempo, li avrei fatti.
Ma non mi sento di criticare Gattuso per questo, in fondo in panchina avevo solo brocchi uno peggio dell' altro. 
Anche se, personalmente Laxalt e il biondino li avrei messi.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Novembre 2018)

Non sono un suo estimatore come allenatore ma trovo ingiusto attaccarlo sempre e comunque.


----------



## Dexter (25 Novembre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Scusa?
> 
> No no, sono il primo baluardo offensivo del forum sull' esatto contrario! O mi sono spiegato male io, o hai capito male tu.
> 
> Rischio il ban ogni settimana per affermare il contrario di quanto mi dici di essere, ti prego non farlo più


Dici di non essere in grado di giudicare Gattuso, quello che sostengo è che Gattuso potrebbe essere criticato da chiunque segua più o meno assiduamente il calcio. L'anno scorso Spalletti si prese le peggio offese del mondo dai propri tifosi per aver tolto Icardi in quell'Inter-Juve. Sono errori (orrori...) oggettivi che un "allenatore" DI SERIE A, che guadagna milioni di euro, non dovrebbe mai commettere, in quanto appunto facilmente individuabili da dei semplici tifosi come noi. Ripeto, credo siano passati ANNI dall'ultima volta che in Serie A un allenatore non ha fatto cambi: roba da dilettanti, da Eccellenza, e non è un'offesa. Invece il Milan gioca in Serie A....


----------



## Djici (25 Novembre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Niente dai, sarà Gattuso il nostro problema principale. Ti volevo consigliare proprio a te di andare su interfans, almeno gufate tutti insieme appassionatamente.
> 
> Chiudo qui, altrimenti bannano sicuramente me.



Che sia il problema principale o meno cambia poco.
Ci sono problemi e vanno risolti.
Manca un difensore centrale e proviamo a prenderne uno a gennaio (Benatia, Caio o chi che sia).
Manca una punta e proviamo a prendere Ibra.

Manca un allenatore vero. Non uno che sta imparando. Ma uno che ti fa giocare bene, che ti migliora il valore dei giocatori in rosa grazie ad una grande organizzazione e che ti porta punti, piu di quelli che ti dovrebbe dare il livello della rosa.

Lo vogliamo risolvere questo problema o no?
E vietato migliorare li?

Nessuno tifa contro.gari
Per esempio a te forse non piace troppo un giocatore. Faccio un nome a caso : Bertolacci.
Ma non e che se per assurdo Bertolacci dovesse tirare un rigore allora tu inizi a gufare sperando che lo spedisca sulla luna.

A me Gattuso non piace. Ma non e che voglio che il Milan finisca dodicesimo.
Se finisce terzo, tanto meglio.
Magari mi fa pure cambiare idea su di lui...


----------



## Dexter (25 Novembre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sul discorso cambi, oggi ho pensato la stessa cosa, l' ho detto anche a mio padre che la guardava con me.
> Anche solo per perdere tempo, li avrei fatti.
> Ma non mi sento di criticare Gattuso per questo, in fondo in panchina avevo solo brocchi uno peggio dell' altro.
> Anche se, personalmente Laxalt e il biondino li avrei messi.


Tu dici che non ti senti di criticare Gattuso, ma guarda che è un errore di cui tutti gli allenatori d'Italia staranno ridendo, o piangendo pensando che al posto di Gattuso potrebbero stare tranquillamente loro...


----------



## pazzomania (25 Novembre 2018)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Dici di non essere in grado di giudicare Gattuso, quello che sostengo è che Gattuso potrebbe essere criticato da chiunque segua più o meno assiduamente il calcio. L'anno scorso Spalletti si prese le peggio offese del mondo dai propri tifosi per aver tolto Icardi in quell'Inter-Juve. Sono errori (orrori...) oggettivi che un "allenatore" DI SERIE A, che guadagna milioni di euro, non dovrebbe mai commettere, in quanto appunto facilmente individuabili da dei semplici tifosi come noi. Ripeto, credo siano passati ANNI dall'ultima volta che in Serie A un allenatore non ha fatto cambi: roba da dilettanti, da Eccellenza, e non è un'offesa. Invece il Milan gioca in Serie A....



Quella dei cambi, onestamente è l' unica cosa che nemmeno io ho capito.

Sulla prima parte, dico che "non sono in grado di giudicare gli allenatori", perchè secondo me l' allenatore conta pochissimo rispetto ai giocatori.
E quindi non riesco a comprendere quanti danno tantissima importanza a chi sta in panchina (per questo dico che non so giudicare gli allenatori)

Allenatore geniale + giocatori scarsi = nessuna vittoria

Persona intelligente e competente + grandi giocatori = vittorie

Ovviamente, il tutto condito da una buona dose di ciulo


----------



## pazzomania (25 Novembre 2018)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Tu dici che non ti senti di criticare Gattuso, ma guarda che è un errore di cui tutti gli allenatori d'Italia staranno ridendo, o piangendo pensando che al posto di Gattuso potrebbero stare tranquillamente loro...



Ridurre sta partita a cambi non fatti, per inserire dei mezzi giocatori tra l' altro, non mi va, anche se posso rispettare quanto dici.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Novembre 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Magari un filo d'equilibrio... Clarenzio deve aver erroneamente visto un altra partita, gli altri i soliti falsi tifosi che non si capisce perchè siano tollerati, c'è differenza fra libertà di parola e rispetto per il mondo Milan.
> perchè tutte quelle ingiurie personali? a me da tifoso danno grande fastidio.


Evita di fare la morale per via di commenti a caldo, ognuno reagisce come vuole all’ennesima rimonta subita da questo allenatore mediocre. Non c'è bisogno che vieni a fare lo sceriffo, se non ti piacciono certi commenti passa oltre senza stare a sindacare su quello che fanno gli altri.


----------



## gabuz (25 Novembre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sul discorso cambi, oggi ho pensato la stessa cosa, l' ho detto anche a mio padre che la guardava con me.
> *Anche solo per perdere tempo, li avrei fatti.*
> Ma non mi sento di criticare Gattuso per questo, in fondo in panchina avevo solo brocchi uno peggio dell' altro.
> Anche se, personalmente Laxalt e il biondino li avrei messi.



Esatto.
Sulla partita nulla da dire, squadra imbarazzante, non poteva fare di più. Ma nel recupero 2 cambi per far passare il cronometro usali!


----------



## Dexter (25 Novembre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ridurre sta partita a cambi non fatti, per inserire dei mezzi giocatori tra l' altro, non mi va, anche se posso rispettare quanto dici.


Anche io ho capito il tuo di punto di vista, e lo rispetto, ma purtroppo la partita si può veramente ridurre ai cambi non fatti, quantomeno per 2 dei possibili 3 punti in palio. Poi se vogliamo dare merito del pareggio all'allenatore ok, ma per come si era messa la partita io continuo a vedere 2 punti persi per un errore da dilettanti, più che 1 punto guadagnato! Ed è una cosa (per me chiaramente) inammissibile per un allenatore di una squadra come il MILAN che guadagna 200mila euro al mese tondi.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Novembre 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Che sia il problema principale o meno cambia poco.
> Ci sono problemi e vanno risolti.
> Manca un difensore centrale e proviamo a prenderne uno a gennaio (Benatia, Caio o chi che sia).
> Manca una punta e proviamo a prendere Ibra.
> ...



amen.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (25 Novembre 2018)

Anche oggi partita impostata per non prenderle...

Siamo stati presi a pallonate per la maggior parte della partita ma stavamo per sfangarla con un gol del tutto fortunoso.

Anche se kulovic per una volta è venuto in nostro soccorso, ci ha pensato gattuso a rimettere le cose in pari...

Vorrei trovare un qualunque allenatore di serie A (ma anche B) che non avrebbe fatto dei cambi prima del recupero (tanto 5 minuti li hanno dati lo stesso) o dopo (per spezzare il ritmo o anche per mettere gente più fresca)... Purtroppo gattuso è un dilettante che sta ancora imparando, ma lo sta facendo a spese del Milan... Spero proprio che a fine stagione vada altrove per la sua strada...


----------



## Cataldinho (25 Novembre 2018)

Pensavo che la lazio ci asfaltasse, invece ci ha si messi in difficoltà, ma non poi con chissà quale convinzione. Probabilmente grazie a una buona gara di bakayoko e kessie che son riusciti ad arginare il centrocampo biancoceleste, ma anche grazie a una buona gare di Zapata, Rodriguez e di un inaspettato Abate centrate difensivo. Che la lazio ci mettesse in difficoltà era dato per assodato, la rosa era più che rimaneggiata, ma quando a questo vai a sommare uomini che andavano sbattuti in panchina a metà primo tempo allora un po di masochismo ci sta. Si, perchè Borini e il Turco, di fatto hanno lasciato la squadra in 9 per tutta la gara. L'ossigenato sbiadito Borini a parte un buon tiro, ha sbagliato tutto lo sbagliabile. Col turco ennesima partita giocata in 10 e si pure mangiato 2 gol. Il dio kulovic ci aveva favorito, era così assurdo fare un cambio con un giocatore in grado di favorire qualche ripartenza? Invece ennesima prova di cacasottismo gattusiana e relativi punti persi a tempo scaduto.


----------



## Mille e una notte (25 Novembre 2018)

Un allenatore non in grado di dare un gioco alla sua squadra. 
Non in grado di fare crescere i singoli, e soprattutto i giovani.

A me Gattuso mi sa di allenatore-traghettatore pure se restasse 5 anni. Questo Milan è a crescita zero. 
Siamo tutti concentrati sul Milan attuale. Immaginiamo il Milan di Gattuso tra 12 mesi: pensate cambierà qualcosa? Secondo me no. E siccome una società alza l'asticella solo se si crea un progetto, allora l'allenatore va cambiato.


----------



## Davidoff (25 Novembre 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Un allenatore non in grado di dare un gioco alla sua squadra.
> Non in grado di fare crescere i singoli, e soprattutto i giovani.
> 
> A me Gattuso mi sa di allenatore-traghettatore pure se restasse 5 anni. Questo Milan è a crescita zero.
> Siamo tutti concentrati sul Milan attuale. Immaginiamo il Milan di Gattuso tra 12 mesi: pensate cambierà qualcosa? Secondo me no. E siccome una società alza l'asticella solo se si crea un progetto, allora l'allenatore va cambiato.



Assolutamente. Se hanno un minimo di cervello e ambizione lo cambiano pure se arriva quarto, al momento è inadeguato per una squadra che punta a tornare al vertice e ha una rosa mediocre da far rendere al massimo. Sempre le solite cappelle, dopo il vantaggio ci si arrocca in difesa e non si prova nemmeno a colpire in contropiede inserendo quei due giocatori veloci in croce che abbiamo. Se allenasse la Juventus magari gli andrebbe bene, noi purtroppo in queste situazioni veniamo puntualmente uccellati.


----------



## Mille e una notte (25 Novembre 2018)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ma possibile che dopo un gol dobbiamo giocare con il baricentro in area di rigore?





Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Non scriviamo eresie, per favore! Siamo stati presi a pallonate per 90 minuti da una banda di scappati di casa (Marusic, Wallace, Lulic, Parolo, Acerbi, Luis Alberto... Devo continuare?). Non un tiro in porta, non mezza idea. E nemmeno cito le mancate sostituzioni, che tanto hanno fatto adirare il resto del forum.


Qualcuno se ne accorge allora. No perchè queste barricate non sono mica nuove nel Milan di Gattuso. Ma non solo una volta andati in vantaggio: ci siamo già dimenticati il derby appena passato? Bombardati per 90 minuti. Le due partite col Real Betis?

Tra l'altro tutti parlano della sfortuna del gol subito giusto perchè avvenuto in un momento "speciale" (nel recupero), ma nessuno fa notare che il gol del Milan è una deviazione netta.

Niente scuse dei titolari. Abbiamo già visto partite con Biglia e Higuain, e lo stesso Higuain non vede palla tutta la partita. Bonaventura è 3 mesi che fa schifo.


----------



## Mille e una notte (26 Novembre 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Assolutamente. Se hanno un minimo di cervello e ambizione lo cambiano pure se arriva quarto, al momento è inadeguato per una squadra che punta a tornare al vertice e ha una rosa mediocre da far rendere al massimo. Sempre le solite cappelle, dopo il vantaggio ci si arrocca in difesa e non si prova nemmeno a colpire in contropiede inserendo quei due giocatori veloci in croce che abbiamo. Se allenasse la Juventus magari gli andrebbe bene, noi purtroppo in queste situazioni veniamo puntualmente uccellati.


Te lo immagini che, essendo che parliamo del Milan e non del Chievo, si punta a tornare grandi in Europa, quindi ad avere una crescita tipo quella del psg...con Gattuso? Niente, a me fa già ridere così


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Novembre 2018)

Se davvero perdiamo col Dudelange è la fine proprio. Con Gattuso San siro è terreno di conquista per le squadre indecenti


----------



## Zenos (29 Novembre 2018)

Oggi deve accendere un altro cero.


----------



## jacky (29 Novembre 2018)

Continuiamo a buttare settimane dietro a questo qui...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Novembre 2018)

Speriamo solo che i nuovi che arriveranno a gennaio riescano a sopperire all'incompetenza del nostro allenatore


----------



## vannu994 (29 Novembre 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Speriamo solo che i nuovi che arriveranno a gennaio riescano a sopperire all'incompetenza del nostro allenatore



Oggi salvato palesemente da un clochard raccattato per strada e messo a difendere la porta del Dudelange


----------



## CarpeDiem (29 Novembre 2018)

E anche oggi le gufate funzioneranno domani


----------



## pazzomania (29 Novembre 2018)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> E anche oggi le gufate funzioneranno domani



Deve essere proprio brutto tifare contro: ho un amico a Milano che ho conosciuto allo stadio, con cui ci vediamo nelle partite a San Siro.

Abbiamo un gruppo su Whatsapp: quando stiamo perdendo o perdiamo è tutto attivo, quando vinciamo si chiude nel silenzio.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (29 Novembre 2018)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> E anche oggi le gufate funzioneranno domani


.

date addosso piuttosto ai giocatori che hanno sottovalutato la partita 
uno è sicuramente Laxald che si fa fregare come un pivello 
prima del secondo goal preso.. ha dormito


----------



## jacky (29 Novembre 2018)

Io vorrei capire questa persona su quali principi di gioco sta lavorando. È su questa benedetta panchina da 13 mesi, e bastano 11 dopolavoristi per metterti puntualmente sotto.
Le partite con Olympiacos e Doudelange dimostrano quanto siamo superiori (bastano 10 minuti per mettergli 3 reti) ma quanto siamo a terra a livello di interpretazione e conduzione gara, schemi e gioco propositivo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Dicembre 2018)

Oggi niente insulti ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Dicembre 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Io vorrei capire questa persona su quali principi di gioco sta lavorando. È su questa benedetta panchina da 13 mesi, e bastano 11 dopolavoristi per metterti puntualmente sotto.
> Le partite con Olympiacos e Doudelange dimostrano quanto siamo superiori (bastano 10 minuti per mettergli 3 reti) ma quanto siamo a terra a livello di interpretazione e conduzione gara, schemi e gioco propositivo.



Perdonami fratello ma se dici cosi non sei sincero. Contro il Dudelange abbiamo giocato con una squadra RIDICOLA. Infatti quando poi sono entrati Suso e gli altri la partita l'abbiamo uccisa.


----------



## fra29 (2 Dicembre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Oggi niente insulti ?



Quest'anno giusto andare avanti con lui.. Ma il Milan per scalare le posizioni in Italia e in Europa ha bisogno di un mister fatto e finito, tatticamente pronto già ora.. Con Rino, magari, ci vediamo tra qualche anno..


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Dicembre 2018)

Sinceramente mi scoccia un po leggere che nonostante: 
-la rosa decimata 
-la rosa incompleta 
-la rosa non all'altezza delle Big 

si scrive che Gattuso non sia un Allenatore! ma veramente? 
avrei capito se fosse coperto dalla qualità e abbondanza della rosa 
ma Rino se la sta cavando nonostante tutto... quindi non sarà il Top Ok 
ma un Allenatore si cavolo... 
è proprio vero! Rino rimarrà sempre sull'occhio del ciclone


----------



## koti (3 Dicembre 2018)

Non mi piace ma per il momento poco e nulla da criticargli, qualche errore ma anche cose buone, siamo quarti con una squadra che è quella che è.

Da capire se abbia responsabilità sul gran numero di infortunati, non essendo un medico o un preparatore non posso saperlo.


----------



## jacky (3 Dicembre 2018)

Per me gli allenatori sono quelli che danno un gioco.
Poi ci sono gestori, motivatori etc...
Tanto per dire per me anche Mourinho vale poco o niente


----------



## Tobi (3 Dicembre 2018)

Se dovessimo fare un buon mercato di riparazione, e se dovessimo passare il girone di europa league, voglio vedere come si comporterà in Europa. Secondo me la dirigenza sta valutando se tenerlo in caso di qualificazione in champions oppure passare direttamente ad un top allenatore...

Detto questo per adesso ho poco da rimproverargli, ci sono state in alcune partite delle trame di gioco piacevoli, Napoli, Roma, Parma soprattutto, anche se poi con il napoli abbiamo perso per 45 minuti li facevamo impazzire con il possesso palla.. Purtroppo commette degli errori dettati sicuramente dall'inesperienza, vedi il continuar ad insistere con Calhanoglu anche ieri nel 4 3 3 quando sarebbe stato piu utile Castillejo, o il non far cambi contro la Lazio.. ma comunque la classifica al momento è positiva, e potremmo fare uno strappo importante nelle prossime partite salvo cavolate... poi con il mercato di gennaio molto cambierà


----------



## jacky (3 Dicembre 2018)

Poi guardiamo i risultati:
Nullo con le big, 25 punti in 14 gare sono pochi, secondo in EL con qualificazione non al sicuro.
Se siete felici allungategli il contratto e mettete una quota.
Siamo i soliti, a -15 dalla prima, poco gioco e tanto altro. Se vi basta per esaltarvi ok &#55357;&#56841;
Siamo al Milan e si dovrebbe puntare più in alto.


----------



## Rivera10 (3 Dicembre 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Poi guardiamo i risultati:
> Nullo con le big, 25 punti in 14 gare sono pochi, secondo in EL con qualificazione non al sicuro.
> Se siete felici allungategli il contratto e mettete una quota.
> Siamo i soliti, a -15 dalla prima, poco gioco e tanto altro. Se vi basta per esaltarvi ok ��
> Siamo al Milan e si dovrebbe puntare più in alto.



Evidentemente tu il principio di realismo non sai nemmeno dove si trova di casa. Mi pare che a dicembre Gattuso con una rosa decimata si trovi in zona champions a quattro punti dalla fantasmagorica Inter( che un gioco realmente non ce l'ha). A fine anno si tirano le somme, ma per quello ci saranno Maldini, Leonardo e Gazidis a decidere e non uno che fa crociate contro il nostro Mister a prescindere dall'estate in favore di chiunque altro.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (3 Dicembre 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Poi guardiamo i risultati:
> Nullo con le big, 25 punti in 14 gare sono pochi, secondo in EL con qualificazione non al sicuro.
> Se siete felici allungategli il contratto e mettete una quota.
> Siamo i soliti, a -15 dalla prima, poco gioco e tanto altro. Se vi basta per esaltarvi ok &#55357;&#56841;
> Siamo al Milan e si dovrebbe puntare più in alto.



Ad essere onesto non è proprio così. Col Napoli stavamo vincendo, poi è successo il black out. La Roma l'abbiamo battuta e con l'inter abbiamo perso all'ultimo secondo. Doveva vincere con la Juve? Che è una delle squadre più forti d'Europa. Ed oltretutto i gobbi la partita c'è l'hanno pure rubata.

Nullo è un'altra cosa. Nullo era Filippo Inzaghi e lo era anche contro l'Empoli di turno.


----------



## MarcoG (3 Dicembre 2018)

Parliamo di risultati? I risultati dicono solo che siamo al quarto posto. Non so come facciate a stravolgere anche i numeri. Questo è il primo anno da non so più quando che siamo sotto Natale in zona champions. Ed avrà pur i suoi meriti...

25 punti in 14 sono pochi? Certo, se ti chiami juventus o real madrid. Per noi è un ottimo punto di approdo/partenza per il futuro. I numeri si adattano al contesto, è una cosa che pensavo fosse scontata.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (3 Dicembre 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Poi guardiamo i risultati:
> Nullo con le big, 25 punti in 14 gare sono pochi, secondo in EL con qualificazione non al sicuro.
> Se siete felici allungategli il contratto e mettete una quota.
> Siamo i soliti, a -15 dalla prima, poco gioco e tanto altro. Se vi basta per esaltarvi ok ��
> Siamo al Milan e si dovrebbe puntare più in alto.



Eravamo il Milan.


----------



## iceman. (10 Dicembre 2018)

Io sinceramente, vorrei sapere se provano qualche schema sui calci piazzati, tutti uguali, cross a casaccio e speriamo che qualcuno la prenda di testa..


----------



## EmmePi (10 Dicembre 2018)

A conti fatti 4 punti in meno nelle ultime partite!

2 regalati alla Lazio diretta concorrente, 2 ieri col Toro, giocando quasi tutta la partita in 10 perchè il coccodimamma turco deve sempre essere in campo... e per la solita mentalità gattusiana di chiudersi dietro sperando nei contropiedi...
A quest'ora saremmo terzi staccando di molto la 5à in classifica. Ma a tutti quelli che credono che Rino sia un gran allenatore (per me non è proprio allenatore) si vede che piace molto giorare coi patemi fino all'ultima di campionato... sul filo del rasoio...


----------



## Guglielmo90 (10 Dicembre 2018)

Ma provano degli schemi offensivi? In attacco giochiamo a casaccio..


----------



## Goro (10 Dicembre 2018)

Gattuso resta un traghettatore nella mentalità, invece di imporsi per legittimare continuamente la sua posizione ed ambire ad entrare nei top allenatori, preferisce essere sparagnino ogni volta che ha un minimo di tranquillità coi risultati


----------



## Raryof (10 Dicembre 2018)

Goro ha scritto:


> Gattuso resta un traghettatore nella mentalità, invece di imporsi per legittimare continuamente la sua posizione ed ambire ad entrare nei top allenatori, preferisce essere sparagnino ogni volta che ha un minimo di tranquillità coi risultati



Da cacciare a fine stagione, non è un allenatore, troppo in sofferenza, troppo provinciale.


----------



## Pampu7 (10 Dicembre 2018)

Se a fine campionato champions o no verrà confermato vorrà dire che le ambizioni sono basse


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Dicembre 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> A conti fatti 4 punti in meno nelle ultime partite!
> 
> 2 regalati alla Lazio diretta concorrente, 2 ieri col Toro, giocando quasi tutta la partita in 10 perchè il coccodimamma turco deve sempre essere in campo... e per la solita mentalità gattusiana di chiudersi dietro sperando nei contropiedi...
> A quest'ora saremmo terzi staccando di molto la 5à in classifica. Ma a tutti quelli che credono che Rino sia un gran allenatore (per me non è proprio allenatore) si vede che piace molto giorare coi patemi fino all'ultima di campionato... sul filo del rasoio...





Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Ma provano degli schemi offensivi? In attacco giochiamo a casaccio..





Raryof ha scritto:


> Da cacciare a fine stagione, non è un allenatore, troppo in sofferenza, troppo provinciale.



Quando la capirete che non è colpa dell allenatore ma della rosa ridicola. 

Gattuso ha le sue colpe e ci mancherebbe, ma che può fare se gli mancano 7 titolari ? che può fare se Calhanoglu sta fornendo prestazioni ridicole ? 

Io non voglio difendere Gattuso ma voglio farvi presente che anche arrivasse Gesu Cristo, Borini rimarrebbe Borini e Montolivo rimarrebbe Montolivo. 

Quando la capirete che NON SONO GLI ALLENATORI a far la differenza ma la Rosa ??? 
La continua battaglia a Gattuso non fa altro che destabilizzare l'ambiente già traballante. A volte mi chiedo se venga prima l'interesse del Milan e l'interesse nel poter dire " Hai vistohhh!!!111!!1! Avevo ragione, Gattuso incapace " .


----------



## Guglielmo90 (10 Dicembre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Quando la capirete che non è colpa dell allenatore ma della rosa ridicola.
> 
> Gattuso ha le sue colpe e ci mancherebbe, ma che può fare se gli mancano 7 titolari ? *che può fare se Calhanoglu sta fornendo prestazioni ridicole ? *
> 
> ...



Non schierarlo ad ogni partita, ad esempio?


----------



## Raryof (10 Dicembre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Quando la capirete che non è colpa dell allenatore ma della rosa ridicola.
> 
> Gattuso ha le sue colpe e ci mancherebbe, ma che può fare se gli mancano 7 titolari ? che può fare se Calhanoglu sta fornendo prestazioni ridicole ?
> 
> ...




7 titolari?

Donnarumma
Calabria Abate Zapata RR
Suso Kessie Baka Calhanoglu
Cutrone Higuain

9/11 sono titolari, quelli che sono out avevano pure fatto peggio degli attuali e sono usciti fuori solo per caso o per infortunio di chi gli stava davanti e ci faceva giocare, male, con un altro modulo e sempre tanti riadattati.
Di quante prove avete bisogno ancora? a Gattuso sta andando anche troppo bene ma i limiti rimangono, suoi più che di una squadra che sembra non avere nemmeno un top come Gonzalo davanti.
A gennaio gli devono fare la squadra perché lui non c'ha capito niente da agosto, 433, 4231, 442, la squadra gliel'ha fatta ogni volta l'infermeria piena, con tutti a disposizione saremmo in una situazione ancora più ridicola ed incerta, te lo dico io.


----------



## Clarenzio (10 Dicembre 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> 7 titolari?
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria Abate Zapata RR
> ...



Scherzi, vero?


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (10 Dicembre 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> 7 titolari?
> 
> Donnarumma
> Calabria Abate Zapata RR
> ...



La gestione Gattuso ha luci ed ombre:
ha il merito di saper gestire l'emergenza, con la coppia inedita Abate-Zapata e a centrocampo Bakayoko-Kessie, con Baka che appena arrivato era impresentabile, come impresentabile poteva essere Abate centrale.

Ma non ha saputo cambiare marcia contro Lazio e Torino,
zero cambi a Roma con Castillejo in panca, il quale entrando al 70 contro il Torino ha dimostrato ancora di essere in forma,
ma giocano sempre Hakan che non è in un buon momento, Suso che non rifiata mai e Higuain col mal di schiena.
Si è affrontato il Torino come se fosse al nostro livello, come se giocassimo fuori casa e addirittura il pareggio è considerato oggi come un punto guadagnato.
Qualcosa in più si poteva provare, ma è la mentalità che manca e anche Leonardo e Maldini sottolineano il "da dove siamo arrivati"; il Milan come squadra ancora malata o in convalescenza; un Milan quarto ma inaspettatamente...
tutto questo si riflette nei gol sbagliati e nella sterilità offensiva, con la mancanza di determinazione, avendo delle scuse, andando bene anche il pareggio.


----------



## claudiop77 (10 Dicembre 2018)

Io proprio non capisco certi commenti, a quanto pare sono in minoranza.

Premesso che se arrivasse un allenatore top sarei contento anch'io. Ma Gattuso sta facendo un buon lavoro, non sono tanti i nomi di allenatori per cui mi priverei di Rino, che da noi ha un valore aggiunto.

E in ogni caso mi interesseró dell'allenatore a fine stagione, per ora mi concentro sull'obiettivo nostro di tornare in Champions, con il rientro degli infortunati ed un paio di acquisti a gennaio è alla nostra portata.

Gattuso sicuramente ha dei difetti, che vengono molto sottolineati, ma ha anche tante qualità che vengono dimenticate. E deve farsi le ossa come allenatore, dagli errori può imparare.

A leggere i commenti sembra come se lo scorso anno fosse stato quello di Allegri in cui si lottava per lo scudetto (tra parentesi, tanti lo consideravano una capra) e che gli anni successivi siano spariti.

Inoltre un allenatore top pretende un mercato spendaccione, cosa che purtroppo non possiamo permetterci (molti non sembra che lo abbiano capito) oltre ad un ingaggio pesante.

Se l'alternativa è un Donadoni, Prandelli, Mazzarri o simili io mi tengo Gattuso.


----------



## Goro (10 Dicembre 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> La gestione Gattuso ha luci ed ombre:
> ha il merito di saper gestire l'emergenza, con la coppia inedita Abate-Zapata e a centrocampo Bakayoko-Kessie, con Baka che appena arrivato era impresentabile, come impresentabile poteva essere Abate centrale.
> 
> Ma non ha saputo cambiare marcia contro Lazio e Torino,
> ...





claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Io proprio non capisco certi commenti, a quanto pare sono in minoranza.
> 
> Premesso che se arrivasse un allenatore top sarei contento anch'io. Ma Gattuso sta facendo un buon lavoro, non sono tanti i nomi di allenatori per cui mi priverei di Rino, che da noi ha un valore aggiunto.
> 
> ...



Ottime analisi... da parte mia specifico che la penso come la parte in grassetto (insieme alle altre cose) e il criticare Gattuso su certi aspetti non vuol dire che lo si voglia cacciare, ma solo dare un quadro completo del Rino allenatore.


----------



## Zenos (13 Dicembre 2018)

Da cacciare a pedate subito.sto cagasotto.


----------



## LukeLike (13 Dicembre 2018)

Se ami il Milan, dimettiti.


----------



## Clarenzio (13 Dicembre 2018)

In campo c'era lui in effetti.
Mi raccomando, comportiamoci da intertristi.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Dicembre 2018)

Allenatore da OFI Creta.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Dicembre 2018)

L'ha persa lui.


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Dicembre 2018)

Cutrone per Laxalt


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Dicembre 2018)

Fossimo usciti 2-0 senza cambi non gli avrei detto niente. Siamo scarsi e anche sfigati.
Con il cambio sul 2-1 è diventato complice.

Questa rimane nella historia.


----------



## Zenos (13 Dicembre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> In campo c'era lui in effetti.
> Mi raccomando, comportiamoci da intertristi.



Non difendere la indifendibile. Ennesima partita persa per un suo cambio da perenne perdente provinciale.


----------



## Albijol (13 Dicembre 2018)

Premesso che questa sconfitta ci fa solo bene in ottica quarto posto, Gattuso oggi ha dimostrato per la ventesima volta di non essere un allenatore di calcio. Uno che toglie Cutrone contro degli scappati di casa per difendere UNA SCONFITTA di misura deve darsi ai giochi di carte online.


----------



## Kayl (13 Dicembre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> In campo c'era lui in effetti.
> Mi raccomando, comportiamoci da intertristi.



Quando fai un cambio per difendere un 2-1 dimostri di non avere le palle! Ha fatto lo stesso Spalletti contro il PSV.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Dicembre 2018)

Io sono contento per l'eliminazione, non abbiamo la rosa per giocare su più fronti e già dall'anno scorso hanno dimostrato che fanno di tutto per non farti andare avanti, ma quest'oggi c'è ancora di più la dimostrazione che con questo incapace in panchina non si va da nessuna parte.


----------



## admin (13 Dicembre 2018)

Questo passa la casa. Ma non credete che se lo cacciano arrivi di meglio...


----------



## Zenos (13 Dicembre 2018)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Premesso che questa sconfitta ci fa solo bene in ottica quarto posto, Gattuso oggi ha dimostrato per la ventesima volta di non essere un allenatore di calcio. Uno che toglie Cutrone contro degli scappati di casa per difendere UNA SCONFITTA di misura deve darsi ai giochi di carte online.



.


----------



## __king george__ (13 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questo passa la casa. Ma non credete che se lo cacciano arrivi di meglio...



non scherziamo Admin...va cacciato prima di subito


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Dicembre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> In campo c'era lui in effetti.
> Mi raccomando, comportiamoci da intertristi.



Per il modo in cui abbiamo perso oggi purtroppo è colpevolissimo. 
Non ha mai pensato non solo a vincere, ma nemmeno al 2-2. 
Avrei preferito perdere 4-0 con 4 gol in contropiede degli altri. 
Oppure con 11 primavera in campo.
Abbiamo perso con i titolari togliendo 1 punta sotto in un gol. 

Mi spiace davvero per Rino però così alimenta le credenziali di chi gli vuole male.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Dicembre 2018)

Siamo quarti, di cosa vi preoccupate? Va tutto bene. Forza Gattuso, non è colpa sua! 



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Dicembre 2018)

Sto qui è un mediocre, ma se non arriva un allenatore serio qui non si fa di meglio. I giocatori sono quello che sono, serve anche la squadra. In Grecia anche con arbitraggi contro bisognava passeggiare 0-4. Serviva una squadra da Milan, non dico da Milan del 2006, ma almeno decente. Molti dei giocatori che abbiamo sono indegni, non meritano di indossare quella casacca.


----------



## __king george__ (13 Dicembre 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Fossimo usciti 2-0 senza cambi non gli avrei detto niente. Siamo scarsi e anche sfigati.
> Con il cambio sul 2-1 è diventato complice.
> 
> Questa rimane nella historia.



beh insomma anche avessimo perso 2-0 non è che ci fosse proprio da applaudirlo eh...


----------



## Schism75 (13 Dicembre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> In campo c'era lui in effetti.
> Mi raccomando, comportiamoci da intertristi.



Però permettimi, non si può continuare a difenderlo in questa maniera. No in campo non c’era lui, ma una squadra preparata da lui, che contro 11 scappati stava comunque perdendo 2-1 a 15 minuti dalla fine, avendo rischiato una marea di volte. È lui ad aver preparato una squadra che in un girone ridicolo, RIDICOLO, come questo è stato in grado di uscire in questo modo. È non regge nemmeno l’alibi delle assenze, perché di fatto ne mancavano 2-3 stasera, cosa assolutamente normale, per una squadra che ha una turnazione per giocare più competizioni. 
Se volgiamo crescere tutti di nuovo, va preso un allenatore con idee che imprima un gioco importante e produttivo. Come fece Berlusconi con Sacchi. Questo allenatore non può essere Gattuso.


----------



## Clarenzio (13 Dicembre 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Non difendere la indifendibile. Ennesima partita persa per un suo cambio da perenne perdente provinciale.



Ha commesso un errore grosso come una casa, ma la verità è che in campo ci sono mezze pippe che non lascerebbero tranquillo nessun allenatore.

Abate e Zapata hanno ballato tutta la partita contro un non attacco, Kessiè oggi malissimo, Pipita sta avendo un'involuzione pazzesca, perchè anche oggi le sue occasioni le ha avute. 
Chalanoglu
Chalanoglu è l'anticalcio, roba da far sperare nel recupero di Borini.

Crocifiggiamolo pure, ma oggi puntare il dito solo contro lui per me è da interista.


----------



## EmmePi (13 Dicembre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> In campo c'era lui in effetti.
> Mi raccomando, comportiamoci da intertristi.



Bisogna rammentarti tutti gli scempi di questa partita?
Perchè insistere sepre con Chala che non da nulla a questa squadra?
Perchè non togliere lui per Laxalt, invede di Cutrone che sarebbe stato poi utilissimo?
Perchè impostare come al solito la partita sull'attendismo sperando nei contropiedi?
E daiiiiiii


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Dicembre 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> non scherziamo Admin...va cacciato prima di subito



Nuovo allenatore con la sosta invernale per dare un minimo di idea di cosa fare in campo. Giocando una volta a settimana poi c'è il tempo per fare bene e dare un gioco


----------



## Pampu7 (13 Dicembre 2018)

eh ma è secondo nel girone di ritorno, eh qua e la...levati dal mondo del calcio e torna in pescheria


----------



## sette (13 Dicembre 2018)

Creta è vicina alla Grecia, resta lì.


----------



## mandraghe (13 Dicembre 2018)

Non avrei mai pensato di scriverlo, ma questo qua è peggio di Inzaghi e Brocchi, che almeno avevano la giustificazione di allenare un Milan molto più scarso di questo.

Ma non mi meraviglio, quando si diventa allenatori del Milan per amicizie e legami di comparaggio i risultati sono questi.

Ringraziamo ancora l’ex ds per il fantastico rinnovo triennale fatto ad un dilettante allo sbaraglio.


----------



## jacky (13 Dicembre 2018)

SUBITO CONTE e via Inzaghi bis, si perché questo vale Inzaghi Filippo.
Appena gli mancano quei due giocatori di qualità fa anche peggio di Inzaghi che giocava con gente ben peggiore, Menez e Cerci.

Con Conte facciamo 22-23 gare alla morte e l’anno prossimo passiamo il girone di CL.
Ma io mi aspetto il solito teatrino a difesa dell’incapace. Magari Maldini medierà.


----------



## EmmePi (13 Dicembre 2018)

C'era gazosa a vedere la partita. Beh, spero che Arsene Wenger sia ancora libero perchè è forse l'unico che oggi la società prenderebbe per sostituire Gattuso.


----------



## diavolo (13 Dicembre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ha commesso un errore grosso come una casa, ma la verità è che in campo ci sono mezze pippe che non lascerebbero tranquillo nessun allenatore.
> 
> Abate e Zapata hanno ballato tutta la partita contro un non attacco, Kessiè oggi malissimo, Pipita sta avendo un'involuzione pazzesca, perchè anche oggi le sue occasioni le ha avute.
> Chalanoglu
> ...



Mezze pippe allenate da una pippa e mezzo ed eccoti servita l'eliminazione


----------



## Boomer (13 Dicembre 2018)

Inadeguato.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Dicembre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ha commesso un errore grosso come una casa, ma la verità è che in campo ci sono mezze pippe che non lascerebbero tranquillo nessun allenatore.
> 
> Abate e Zapata hanno ballato tutta la partita contro un non attacco, Kessiè oggi malissimo, Pipita sta avendo un'involuzione pazzesca, perchè anche oggi le sue occasioni le ha avute.
> Chalanoglu
> ...



Anche a me dà fastidio chi lo attacca a senso unico, però Clarenzio oggi vedi proprio una squadra che a prescindere dalle pippe in campo si sveglia solo quando è costretta a farlo. Le occasioni nell'area avversaria le abbiamo avute solo sul 2-0 e sul 3-1. E se sul 2-1 togli una punta sei complice di questa situazione. 

Deve imparare da questi errori e non riproporre *mai più* una cosa del genere.


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Dicembre 2018)

Cutrone per laxalt un cambio suicida


----------



## Mille e una notte (13 Dicembre 2018)

Comincia a tirare la giacca a Inzaghi come peggior allevatore di sempre.
E vi dico di più: Brocchi allenatore stasera non ci faceva eliminare, per giunta con figuracce varie e brutture estetiche


----------



## mandraghe (13 Dicembre 2018)

Laxalt per Cutrone is the new Alex per Menez di Inzaghiana memoria...son passati tre anni e siamo ancora qua senza un allenatore capace ma con un incapace che pensa di allenare una provinciale e non il Milan.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Dicembre 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Comincia a tirare la giacca a Inzaghi come peggior allevatore di sempre.
> E vi dico di più: Brocchi allenatore stasera non ci faceva eliminare, per giunta con figuracce varie e brutture estetiche



E' peggio lui. Inzaghi alla fine ha levato le tende, questo resta e si fa l'intera stagione, più metà scorsa


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Dicembre 2018)

Uno scempio tattico e tecnico


----------



## Aron (13 Dicembre 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> C'era gazosa a vedere la partita. Beh, spero che Arsene Wenger sia ancora libero perchè è forse l'unico che oggi la società prenderebbe per sostituire Gattuso.



Mi aspetto che arrivi lui (da vedere se in questi giorni/settimane o a fine stagione).
A Conte non ci credo più.


----------



## jacky (13 Dicembre 2018)

Altro che tre anni... sono 8 anni che non abbiamo allenatore.
L’unico che salvo Sinisa, nettamente il meno peggio. E fu cacciato dopo aver schiantato la Juventus nonostante l’1-2 e con una finale in tasca.
Lasciato solo a Milanello e senza l’appoggio di nessuno.


----------



## MarcoG (13 Dicembre 2018)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> L'ha persa lui.



Ok no, questo no.
Ha fatto un cambio sicuramente sbagliato, ma abbiamo preso un goal su rigore inventato e non si sono messi in undici davanti alla riga della porta dopo il cambio.

C'è un concorso di colpe, perché a me non va giù che certi giocatori abbiano un parafulmine quando giocano così. Calabria inguardabile, il turco (oramai non scrivo neanche più il nome per sentirlo più lontano da me) non ne parliamo proprio, Higuain ancora triste per la Juve e Cutrone che è impallato. Ognuno di loro deve essere messo sotto processo, altrimenti è troppo, troppo facile.


----------



## gabri65 (13 Dicembre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> In campo c'era lui in effetti.
> Mi raccomando, comportiamoci da intertristi.



Mi dispiace Clarenzio, io fino a stasera ho sempre difeso Gattuso e ho persino combattuto per lui perché non sopportavo le critiche gratuite. Ma da stasera non posso più difenderlo. Ha commesso troppi errori. I giocatori vanno in campo, ma a quanto pare lui sta riuscendo a cavargli il peggio che hanno. In parecchi se ne devono andare, ok, ma lui per me non ha più nessuna scusante, specialmente quando continua a far giocare il maledetto turco, toglie Cutrone per un difensore mentre stai perdendo e butta a casaccio nella mischia il ragazzo croato.


----------



## mandraghe (13 Dicembre 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Comincia a tirare la giacca a Inzaghi come peggior allevatore di sempre.
> E vi dico di più: Brocchi allenatore stasera non ci faceva eliminare, per giunta con figuracce varie e brutture estetiche




Secondo me Gattuso lo sta superando, basta confrontare le rose per vedere quanto in realtà rino stia facendo peggio, cioè Pippo allenava Zaccardo, Antonelli, Cerci, Destro e Menez...


----------



## JoKeR (13 Dicembre 2018)

Ormai, pur avendo una rosa evidentemente monca, non ha alibi.
Il cambio Cutrone-Laxalt è da malati di mente, per non parlare di Halilovic......
Abbiamo fatto schifo nella ripresa e ci bucavano sempre dal lato del turco... e lui cosa fa?????????? toglie Cutrone.....
sul 2-1 per loro!
Cose ovvie di cui ci accorgiamo noi da casa, mentre lui, pagato milioni, commette sempre i soliti stupidi errori.
Il problema però è sempre lo stesso: chi prendiamo? chi viene come allenatore? di certo non Wenger... ci vuole quell'arrogante di Conte.
Solo lui.


----------



## LukeLike (13 Dicembre 2018)

Calhanoglu rimasto in campo 95' minuti. Vattene via ti prego Rino, dimostra di amare ancora il Milan.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Dicembre 2018)

Non è nemmeno fortunato.


----------



## Mille e una notte (13 Dicembre 2018)

I tifosi che pensano davvero che il Milan sia stato eliminato per il rigore sono tristi. 
Il Milan ha la migliore rosa rispetto a Betis, Olimpiacos e Dudelange. Nessuno nel mondo del calcio, da chi sa solo le regole agli esperti, ha dubbi su questo. 

Il Milan ha giocato 6 partite di europa league brutte, a tratti bruttissime.

Il Milan NON è uscito per un rigore inesistente dato agli avversari in una delle 6 partite.



Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> E' peggio lui. Inzaghi alla fine ha levato le tende, questo resta e si fa l'intera stagione, più metà scorsa


Quando si scambia la presunzione per determinazione



mandraghe ha scritto:


> Secondo me Gattuso lo sta superando, basta confrontare le rose per vedere quanto in realtà rino stia facendo peggio, cioè Pippo allenava Zaccardo, Antonelli, Cerci, Destro e Menez...


Si sta facendo confusione perchè ogni singolo giocatore del Milan sta rendendo meno delle sue possibilità


----------



## sette (13 Dicembre 2018)

Era dai tempi di Inzaghi che non succedeva uno scempio così.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Dicembre 2018)

Ma la preparazione atletica di Gattuso?

Era l'unica cosa a cui mi aggrappavo come speranze...


----------



## Pampu7 (13 Dicembre 2018)

Domani voglio leggere Gennaro Gattuso EX allenatore del milan come titolo


----------



## marcokaka (13 Dicembre 2018)

Purtroppo ci sono gli alibi che lo manterranno ancora su quella panchina


----------



## sette (13 Dicembre 2018)

e tagliati sta c4azzo di barba, prova ad importi con l'intelligenza se ne sei capace, ma dubito


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Dicembre 2018)

Mi chiedo perché abbia voluto intraprendere la carriera di allenatore.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Dicembre 2018)

Spero che venga messo un bel lucchetto su sto topic il prima possibile.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (14 Dicembre 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Altro che tre anni... sono 8 anni che non abbiamo allenatore.
> L’unico che salvo Sinisa, nettamente il meno peggio. E fu cacciato dopo aver schiantato la Juventus nonostante l’1-2 e con una finale in tasca.
> Lasciato solo a Milanello e senza l’appoggio di nessuno.



Quoto su Sinisa.



gabri65 ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace Clarenzio, io fino a stasera ho sempre difeso Gattuso e ho persino combattuto per lui perché non sopportavo le critiche gratuite. Ma da stasera non posso più difenderlo. Ha commesso troppi errori. I giocatori vanno in campo, ma a quanto pare lui sta riuscendo a cavargli il peggio che hanno. In parecchi se ne devono andare, ok, ma lui per me non ha più nessuna scusante, specialmente quando continua a far giocare il maledetto turco, toglie Cutrone per un difensore mentre stai perdendo e butta a casaccio nella mischia il ragazzo croato.



Stasera risaltano i cambi alla pene di segugio, specie quello "spallettiano" di laxalt per cutrone invece che per calha, poi puntualmente punito anche questo dal dio del calcio...in europa chi specula ha sempre torto. Ma la cosa peggiore per me (amico gabri, anche in passato ne parlammo) è l'atteggiamento della squadra, l'identità e le idee offensive che dopo oltre un anno di gestione risultano ancora latitanti...così, come giustamente fai notare tu, i giocatori si svalutano e si intristiscono o diventano checche isteriche, Higuain su tutti. 
In tutte le partite o quasi (salvo quella contro la Roma, che però è più in crisi di noi) il tipo di "gioco" è sempre lo stesso, paradossalmente all'andata in casa con i greci abbiamo giocato uguale, nonostante il risultato invertito. Partita orrida per 70', poi si sono scatenate le punte che stasera invece avevano le polveri bagnate. E anche con Cagliari, Inter, Genoa, Udinese, Torino ecc. tutte partite uguali con manovra lenta e sterile ed atteggiamento remissivo dove a cambiare l'esito ci sono stati solo episodi casuali. Per di più Genoa e Udinese le abbiamo affrontate nel loro periodo peggiore, sudando sette camicie per batterle, al Torino in casa abbiamo dato della "Signoria Vostra" con una riverenza che manco fosse il Barcellona, creando quelle poche occasioni su ripartenze da palle rubate da Bakayoko, uno dei pochi a fare bene nelle ultime uscite. 
Questa eliminazione è gravissima, non riesco a vederne gli aspetti positivi, va aperta una riflessione seria.


----------



## tonilovin93 (14 Dicembre 2018)

Su 6 partite di Europa League, ben 5 le abbiamo passate a rincorrere l avversario; l unica in cui non siamo stati in svantaggio l abbiamo sbloccata a fine partita contro una squadra equivalente alla nostra lega pro.
Ma la colpa è degli arbitri, mica del nostro allenatore.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (14 Dicembre 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Su 6 partite di Europa League, ben 5 le abbiamo passate a rincorrere l avversario; l unica in cui non siamo stati in svantaggio l abbiamo sbloccata a fine partita contro una squadra equivalente alla nostra lega pro.
> Ma la colpa è degli arbitri, mica del nostro allenatore.



La colpa è di entrambi. Voglio quello che mi spetta di diritto e non venire derubato ogni volta che si scende in campo perchè la Uefa lo ha stabilito.


----------



## Aron (14 Dicembre 2018)

Domani Gattuso ai giocatori: “Adesso basta. D’ora in avanti la parola d’ordine è QUALITÀ!”


----------



## alcyppa (14 Dicembre 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Domani Gattuso ai giocatori: “Adesso basta. D’ora in avanti la parola d’ordine è QUALITÀ!”



Tanto poi martedì si torna a smarmellare.


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Dicembre 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma la preparazione atletica di Gattuso?
> 
> Era l'unica cosa a cui mi aggrappavo come speranze...



e anche sulla mentalità, sul carattere. Erano le uniche cose che speravo portasse. Ma nemmeno in questo è riuscito.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (14 Dicembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> e anche sulla mentalità, sul carattere. Erano le uniche cose che speravo portasse. Ma nemmeno in questo è riuscito.



Idem, anzi la mentalità da perdente come allenatore mi ha stupito tantissimo.
E' palesemente un allenatore per squadre da metà classifica con poche ambizioni.


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Dicembre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Idem, anzi la mentalità da perdente come allenatore mi ha stupito tantissimo.
> E' palesemente un allenatore per squadre da metà classifica con poche ambizioni.



per me il problema sta nel come vede il calcio. Uno che dice: "non si vince con le catene o gli uno-due fatti bene, ma con il veleno" per me non è adatto per allenare il Milan. A me basta già questa frase per dire che con lui non vinceremo mai nulla, qualora ci fosse anche la possibilità. L'anno scorso il cavallo di battaglia era: ha rivalutato Calabria e Chalanoglu. Figuriamoci cosa farà fin dall'inizio della stagione. RIsultato? entrambi ritornati ai livelli indecenti. Non riesce nemmeno a far crescere i giocatori. Kessie non è migliorato in nulla, anzi. Idem gli altri. Ma come fanno a non accorgersene? è pazzesca questa cosa.


----------



## Igniorante (14 Dicembre 2018)

Allenatore incompetente e pure senza palle, cosa che da uno come lui non ci si aspetterebbe mai.
Se non da le dimissioni, pure senza dignità.


----------



## gabri65 (14 Dicembre 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Quoto su Sinisa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amico Claudio, purtroppo è così. Nonostante sia un inguaribile ottimista (e continuo a sperare che un giorno o l'altro ne usciremo), questo è un boccone amarissimo da buttare giù. Sembra che un cancro si sia impossessato della squadra da un po' di tempo a questa parte. Io sinceramente non so più che acqua bermi. Speravo che l'arrivo di Leo e Paolo fosse un giro di boa, ma forse è ancora troppo presto. A me dispiace sinceramente per Gattuso, perché sono convinto che sia in buona fede, ma devo riconoscere che in questo momento non è adatto a dare un imprinting di personalità alla squadra. Il Milan NON DEVE giocare con il veleno e la garra. DEVE giocare con INTELLIGENZA e TECNICA. Per questo facciamo pena, perché è il DNA del club che rigetta questo tipo di gioco. I giocatori poi fanno il loro, a parte l'impegno confusionario di Cutrone e Samu, la crescita di Bakayoko, e una spruzzata di buona volontà di Abate e Zapata (!), il resto sarebbe da scaricare nell'immondezzaio. Chiunque arriva al Milan è fatto preda di questa malattia che rende apatici e ti trasforma i piedi in ferri da stiro, pure Higuain. Ho una tremenda paura per Paquetà, speriamo che lui sia immune. E' necessario che in società vengano chiariti gli obiettivi, e che Elliott si decida su cosa vuole fare da grande. Io sono il primo a dire che la rinascita può essere lunga e dolorosa, e la accetto, ma onestamente vedere il Milan perdere così mi fa un male tremendo. Quello che mi fa male è vedere poi giocatori indolenti e senza spina dorsale che portano indosso una maglia che fu di Baresi e Van Basten, e constatare che non sembra fregargliene un granché. Lo stupro di un patrimonio mondiale del calcio quale è/era il nostro club.


----------



## Cataldinho (14 Dicembre 2018)

Una cosa è stata quasi costante nel Milan di Gattuso, la paura di prenderle. Non il semplice difensivismo, che ci può anche stare. No, una paura, un approccio timoroso sistematici. Si iniziò da quel gol di Brignoli, preso per difendersi in casa del Benevento, squadra che al ritorno ha addirittura espugnato San Siro. Si chiude con stasera, risultato sicuramente determinato dalla direzione di gara, ma comunque il Milan, ancora una volta, è entrato in campo per non prenderle, e ancora una volta le ha prese. Con questi presupposti, è difficile immaginare di essere competitivi per il 4° posto, anche nelll'ipotesi di un buon mercato di gennaio. E' più facile immaginare un esito simile a quello dello scorso anno, e con in mezzo una finale di supercoppa in cui subiremo probabilmente l'ennesima umiliazione.
Sono deluso, Gattuso sembrava potesse essere davvero il nostro Conte, è una bandiera, e questo rende il tutto ancora più amaro. Da quel maledetto rinnovo tutto sembra essere andato in malora, come tutto quello che ha toccato Mirabelli, direttore sportivo incapace, di provenienza nerazzurra.


----------



## elpacoderoma (14 Dicembre 2018)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Una cosa è stata quasi costante nel Milan di Gattuso, la paura di prenderle. Non il semplice difensivismo, che ci può anche stare. No, una paura, un approccio timoroso sistematici. Si iniziò da quel gol di Brignoli, preso per difendersi in casa col Benevento, squadra che al ritorno ha addirittura espugnato San Siro. Si chiude con stasera, risultato sicuramente determinato dalla direzione di gara, ma comunque il Milan, ancora una volta, è entrato in campo per non prenderle, e ancora una volta le ha prese. Con questi presupposti, è difficile immaginare di essere competitivi per il 4° posto, anche nelll'ipotesi di un buon mercato di gennaio. E' più facile immaginare un esito simile a quello dello scorso anno, e con in mezzo una finale di supercoppa in cui subiremo probabilmente l'ennesima umiliazione.
> Sono deluso, Gattuso sembrava potesse essere davvero il nostro Conte, è una bandiera, e questo rende il tutto ancora più amaro. Da quel maledetto rinnovo tutto sembra essere andato in malora, come tutto quello che ha toccato Mirabelli, direttore sportivo incapace, di provenienza nerazzurra.



Sono combattuto, non so se hai tremendamente ragione e il sentimento mi spinge a darti torto o viceversa.
Di certo è che il problema è l atteggiamento, questo non so se dipenda solo da lui o anche dai giocatori.


----------



## Cataldinho (14 Dicembre 2018)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Sono combattuto, non so se hai tremendamente ragione e il sentimento mi spinge a darti torto o viceversa.
> Di certo è che il problema è l atteggiamento, questo non so se dipenda solo da lui o anche dai giocatori.



Credimi, io spero di avere torto marcio.


----------



## Garrincha (14 Dicembre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Idem, anzi la mentalità da perdente come allenatore mi ha stupito tantissimo.
> E' palesemente un allenatore per squadre da metà classifica con poche ambizioni.



Ma neanche, la sua idea di calcio al massimo può portare al record di pareggi stagionali una squadra, quando la vittoria vale tre punti vuol dire retrocedere. 

Vorrei dire che è un allenatore parrocchiale ma ho pietà anche per loro, nessuno si merita Gattuso come allenatore, né un ragazzo che deve imparare, né un operaio che vuole divertirsi due ore, né un calciatore arzerbaigiano che sogna di giocare in campionati più importanti


----------



## Milanista di Milano (14 Dicembre 2018)

Il materiale a disposizione, salvo qualche rarissima eccezione, è di scarsissima qualità. Gattuso fa quello che può.


----------



## zamp2010 (14 Dicembre 2018)

il milan merita un allenatore BUONO, dopo tanti anni ci serve come il pane.

Gattuso oggi ha sbagliato i cambi (a parte se non c’è nessuno di mettere, il problema è che ha sbagliato propio a chi togliere), era sfortunato anche ma vedendo i cambi che ha fatto, mi dice tutto: non ha l’espirienza e non è adatto ad essere un allenatore. Il Milan merita un allenatore TOP.


----------



## Zenos (14 Dicembre 2018)

Milanista di Milano ha scritto:


> Il materiale a disposizione, salvo qualche rarissima eccezione, è di scarsissima qualità. Gattuso fa quello che può.



Questa oramai è una barzelletta. Contro la Lazio è rimasto con i 3 cambi in panca,solita paura di perderla ed ha preso il gol al 94. Stasera ha fatto un cambio pazzesco per difendere il 2 a 1 dell'avversario (ma ci rendiamo conto) e le ha prese. Tutto questo a prescindere dal valore della rosa che comunque dovrebbe essere superiore almeno ad Empoli,Torino,dudelange,olimpiacoso.


----------



## tonilovin93 (14 Dicembre 2018)

Milanista di Milano ha scritto:


> Il materiale a disposizione, salvo qualche rarissima eccezione, è di scarsissima qualità. Gattuso fa quello che può.



E certo, perché invece il materiale a disposizione di betis Siviglia o olympiakos è di altissima qualità!
Basta con sta scusa, ragazzi, davvero..


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (14 Dicembre 2018)

La cosa triste è che persino un mediocre, fallito e piangina come Mazzarri è dieci volte più forte di lui ad allenare. Scordiamoci il quarto posto con Gattuso. Non ci arriveremo se terremo lui in panca per tutto l'anno.


----------



## PM3 (14 Dicembre 2018)

Leggendo certi commenti rimango allibito. 
Gattuso sta facendo degli errori è sotto gli occhi di tutti, ma indicare lui come artefice dell'eliminazione è ridicolo. 
Così come è ridicolo definirlo incapace o inferiore di gran lunga a Mazzarri... 
Gattuso ha trasformato il Milan in una squadra, che lotta, si sacrifica, e crea tante occasioni. 
In questo periodo abbiamo la coppa di difensori centrali inedita, è logico che la squadra stia bassa, come noi non abbiamo fiducia nell'inedito duo anche i giocatori sono preoccupati. Aggiungi poi che abbiamo i 4 giocatori d'attacco (ali e punte) che sono nel momento peggiore della stagione, ecco spiegata la figura da polli. 
O si prende un top o Gattuso va più che bene.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (14 Dicembre 2018)

La cosa che lascia più attoniti, grottesca, sconcertante, è che solo due giorni prima Spalletti ha fatto tutto quello che un allenatore non deve fare nell'ultima partita di un girone con il vantaggio di più risultati possibili e con i favori del pronostico: quasi tutti mi sembra hanno criticato Spalletti, se ne è parlato ovunque, e poi Rino fa esattamente le stesse cose??
Non ha sbagliato solo a togliere Cutrone ma anche il mettere Halilovic ha molto in comune con il mettere alla disperata Lautaro: due giocatori mai sfruttati, tenuti in un angolo, e poi ops.. buttati dentro nel finale della partita fin'ora più importante della stagione?
A parte che difficilmente potranno dare il meglio che possono perchè senza ritmo partita ecc.. ma io mi sentirei anche combattuto tra il dare comunque il massimo e lo sputare all'allenatore "ah ora ti devo risolvere io la partita? no, adesso ti arrangi": è una tensione, una problematica in più che si aggiunge alla criticità della partita; un altro conto è mettere uno che è sempre stato coinvolto, che sa di avere la fiducia di allenatore e compagni.
Lo stesso Castillejo ha giocato solo perchè Suso era indisponibile: non è il massimo per un giocatore, è una cosa mortificante, poi non si lamenti se non si esprimono al meglio - tanto poi tornano a fare la muffa.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (14 Dicembre 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Leggendo certi commenti rimango allibito.
> Gattuso sta facendo degli errori è sotto gli occhi di tutti, ma indicare lui come artefice dell'eliminazione è ridicolo.
> Così come è ridicolo definirlo incapace o inferiore di gran lunga a Mazzarri...
> Gattuso ha trasformato il Milan in una squadra, che lotta, si sacrifica, e crea tante occasioni.
> ...



Mazzarri dà le piste a Gattuso. Quali occasioni da gioco vedi? Che abbiamo giocato un derby intero senza tirare in porta. Che ci siamo fatti mettere sotto anche dal dudelange per alcuni momenti. Che ci hanno ridicolizzati i greci e che Mazzarri con una squadra molto più scarsa del Milan è venuto a comandare a San Siro. Ah. Il mitico Gattuso è scarso in tutto, anche nella fase difensiva. 

Pensi che voglio Mazzarri? No grazie, è un'altro medioman. L'ho usato come esempio. Io voglio solo un allenatore: Antonio Conte.


----------



## PM3 (14 Dicembre 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Mazzarri dà le piste a Gattuso. Quali occasioni da gioco vedi? Che abbiamo giocato un derby intero senza tirare in porta. Che ci siamo fatti mettere sotto anche dal dudelange per alcuni momenti. Che ci hanno ridicolizzati i greci e che Mazzarri con una squadra molto più scarsa del Milan è venuto a comandare a San Siro. Ah. Il mitico Gattuso è scarso in tutto, anche nella fase difensiva.
> 
> Pensi che voglio Mazzarri? No grazie, è un'altro medioman. L'ho usato come esempio. Io voglio solo un allenatore: Antonio Conte.


Non so che partite hai visto... Il Torino che comanda a San Siro... 
Tutti i tecnici elogiano l'operato di Gattuso... Forse voi non riuscite ad andare oltre il risultato.
Parlo ovviamente delle ultime partite, nel derby abbiamo fatto pena. Ieri conto 3 Higuain, 1 Cutrone, Kessie, la girata di Castillejon, se in 6 occasioni non la butti dentro, l'allenatore può poco...


----------



## Beppe85 (14 Dicembre 2018)

Milanista di Milano ha scritto:


> Il materiale a disposizione, salvo qualche rarissima eccezione, è di scarsissima qualità. Gattuso fa quello che può.



Beh ok sulla pessima qualità e... difendo comunque Gattuso ma... eravamo contro squadrette... betis dudelange e olimpiacos...


----------



## EmmePi (14 Dicembre 2018)

Siamo in periodo natalizio.
Perchè gazosa non ci fa un bel regalino di natale?


----------



## Guglielmo90 (14 Dicembre 2018)

Ragazzi per me questo è piu scarso di Montella. Non viene massacrato come Montella solo perché lui Milanista vero e chi lo insulta non è milanista, bla bla bla.. 
Anche le interviste post partita, trovo molto piu irritanti quelle di Gattuso sinceramente. 
A Montella hanno dato 3 mesi della nuova gestione con una squadra totalmente nuova ed è stato massacrato. Qua dopo 13 mesi non c'è l'ombra di un gioco.


----------



## Goro (14 Dicembre 2018)

Tornando alle origini, Gattuso era un discreto gestore molto attento alla fase difensiva e finiva lì... bene, dopo tutto questo tempo non c'è stata la minima evoluzione in lui, anzi è riuscito a prendere il peggio di Allegri, Sarri e Spalletti: difensivista e sparagnino come il primo senza averne la stessa sagacia tattica; possesso palla del secondo senza la stessa qualità delle trame offensive; carattere instabile, preferenze per certi giocatori e abitudine a fare cambi suicidi del terzo.
E' vero che il buon Rino ha tanti giocatori scarsi ma tra tutti questi obbrobbri è passata anche gente "discreta" come Higuain e non solo pippe alla Kalinic.

Detto questo, tenere Gattuso rimane l'unica soluzione logica.


----------



## Mille e una notte (14 Dicembre 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi per me questo è piu scarso di Montella. Non viene massacrato come Montella solo perché lui Milanista vero e chi lo insulta non è milanista, bla bla bla..
> Anche le interviste post partita, trovo molto piu irritanti quelle di Gattuso sinceramente.
> A Montella hanno dato 3 mesi della nuova gestione con una squadra totalmente nuova ed è stato massacrato. Qua dopo 13 mesi non c'è l'ombra di un gioco.


Esatto, diciamo le cose come stanno. Se Gattuso non fosse stata una bandiera, oggi verrebbe massacrato


Goro ha scritto:


> Tornando alle origini, Gattuso era un discreto gestore molto attento alla fase difensiva e finiva lì... bene, dopo tutto questo tempo non c'è stata la minima evoluzione in lui, anzi è riuscito a prendere il peggio di Allegri, Sarri e Spalletti: difensivista e sparagnino come il primo senza averne la stessa sagacia tattica; possesso palla del secondo senza la stessa qualità delle trame offensive; carattere instabile, preferenze per certi giocatori e abitudine a fare cambi suicidi del terzo.
> E' vero che il buon Rino ha tanti giocatori scarsi ma tra tutti questi obbrobbri è passata anche gente "discreta" come Higuain e non solo pippe alla Kalinic.
> 
> Detto questo, tenere Gattuso rimane l'unica soluzione logica.


È la versione brutta di qualunque allenatore. Sarri insegna a giocare a 2 tocchi. Qua gli unici 2 tocchi li fanno i tifosi del Milan prima di una partita


----------



## jacky (14 Dicembre 2018)

Goro ha scritto:


> Tornando alle origini, Gattuso era un discreto gestore molto attento alla fase difensiva e finiva lì... bene, dopo tutto questo tempo non c'è stata la minima evoluzione in lui, anzi è riuscito a prendere il peggio di Allegri, Sarri e Spalletti: difensivista e sparagnino come il primo senza averne la stessa sagacia tattica; possesso palla del secondo senza la stessa qualità delle trame offensive; carattere instabile, preferenze per certi giocatori e abitudine a fare cambi suicidi del terzo.
> E' vero che il buon Rino ha tanti giocatori scarsi ma tra tutti questi obbrobbri è passata anche gente "discreta" come Higuain e non solo pippe alla Kalinic.
> 
> Detto questo, tenere Gattuso rimane l'unica soluzione logica.



D’accordo su tutto tranne che sull’ultima frase.
Io tra darne 10 a Ibra o a Conte scelgo tutta la vita il secondo, perché il primo è una soluzione tampone incerta dopo 2 anni americani (e il rischio infortuni), il secondo è una certezza.
Detto questo continuano a sviolinare che torneremo non si sa dove, ma ripeto, qui il rischio più grosso è che l’Inter fatto fuori Spalletti torni ad essere una squadra seria.
In difesa sono veramente forti, con un centrocampista e il recupero del belga vincono 8 partite su 10 in Italia in carrozza.


----------



## LukeLike (14 Dicembre 2018)

Ma è ancora allenatore del Milan 'sto qua? Ancora non si è dimesso? Senza dignità.


----------



## Mille e una notte (14 Dicembre 2018)

Riconosca i suoi limiti, riconosca che ancora deve imparare tanto del mestiere e che non si può mettere a disposizione un'intera società per fargli fare pratica.
Prenda ad esempio Inzaghi: è andato a farsi le ossa affondando il Bologna. Gattuso riparta da un club di serie B o quello che gli pare


----------



## Goro (14 Dicembre 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> D’accordo su tutto tranne che sull’ultima frase.
> Io tra darne 10 a Ibra o a Conte scelgo tutta la vita il secondo, perché il primo è una soluzione tampone incerta dopo 2 anni americani (e il rischio infortuni), il secondo è una certezza.
> Detto questo continuano a sviolinare che torneremo non si sa dove, ma ripeto, qui il rischio più grosso è che l’Inter fatto fuori Spalletti torni ad essere una squadra seria.
> In difesa sono veramente forti, con un centrocampista e il recupero del belga vincono 8 partite su 10 in Italia in carrozza.



Magari Conte... ma dopo oggi (TAS) non possiamo più pensare a certi stipendi, e sempre dopo oggi qualunque top ci starà alla larga...


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Dicembre 2018)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Ok no, questo no.
> Ha fatto un cambio sicuramente sbagliato, ma abbiamo preso un goal su rigore inventato e non si sono messi in undici davanti alla riga della porta dopo il cambio.
> 
> C'è un concorso di colpe, perché a me non va giù che certi giocatori abbiano un parafulmine quando giocano così. Calabria inguardabile, il turco (oramai non scrivo neanche più il nome per sentirlo più lontano da me) non ne parliamo proprio, Higuain ancora triste per la Juve e Cutrone che è impallato. Ognuno di loro deve essere messo sotto processo, altrimenti è troppo, troppo facile.



Queste squadrette sono tutte uguali: sopperiscono alla mancanza di qualità con la carica agonistica loro e del pubblico.
In particolare l'Olympiakos, squadra famosa per il pubblico caldissimo, è nella situazione ideale di performare al meglio quando ha il pallino del gioco e può guadagnare momento ed entusiasmo. L'unico caso in cui puoi presentarti ad Atene e rinunciare a giocare, sperando solo di non prendere gol, è quando hai una difesa di *ferro* ed un contropiede letale. Ti sembra una descrizione della nostra squadra? Il cambio finale è stato solo la ciliegina sulla torta di sterco, noi abbiamo dimostrato non so quante volte di non essere in grado di giocare con il solo scopo di non prendere gol.


----------



## iceman. (14 Dicembre 2018)

Il primo gol preso su calcio d'angolo è un qualcosa che non si vede manco in serie C.


----------



## Zenos (14 Dicembre 2018)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Queste squadrette sono tutte uguali: sopperiscono alla mancanza di qualità con la carica agonistica loro e del pubblico.
> In particolare l'Olympiakos, squadra famosa per il pubblico caldissimo, è nella situazione ideale di performare al meglio quando ha il pallino del gioco e può guadagnare momento ed entusiasmo. L'unico caso in cui puoi presentarti ad Atene e rinunciare a giocare, sperando solo di non prendere gol, è quando hai una difesa di *ferro* ed un contropiede letale. Ti sembra una descrizione della nostra squadra? Il cambio finale è stato solo la ciliegina sulla torta di sterco, noi abbiamo dimostrato non so quante volte di non essere in grado di giocare con il solo scopo di non prendere gol.



Esatto. Ma poi Reina che ti prende un ammonizione al 53° per perdita di tempo. Al 53°!ma di cosa stiamo parlando?
Gattuso chiede veleno nella forma poi nella sostanza è il primo degli agnellini.


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Dicembre 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Mazzarri dà le piste a Gattuso. Quali occasioni da gioco vedi? Che abbiamo giocato un derby intero senza tirare in porta. Che ci siamo fatti mettere sotto anche dal dudelange per alcuni momenti. Che ci hanno ridicolizzati i greci e che Mazzarri con una squadra molto più scarsa del Milan è venuto a comandare a San Siro. Ah. Il mitico Gattuso è scarso in tutto, anche nella fase difensiva.
> 
> Pensi che voglio Mazzarri? No grazie, è un'altro medioman. L'ho usato come esempio. Io voglio solo un allenatore: Antonio Conte.



Oppure Guardiola. Chissà come insegnerebbe il tikitaka a Abate e Zapata.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Dicembre 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi per me questo è piu scarso di Montella. Non viene massacrato come Montella solo perché lui Milanista vero e chi lo insulta non è milanista, bla bla bla..
> Anche le interviste post partita, trovo molto piu irritanti quelle di Gattuso sinceramente.
> A Montella hanno dato 3 mesi della nuova gestione con una squadra totalmente nuova ed è stato massacrato. Qua dopo 13 mesi non c'è l'ombra di un gioco.



ma stiamoancora parlando di montella........ ma dai.......


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Dicembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Oppure Guardiola. Chissà come insegnerebbe il tikitaka a Abate e Zapata.



nessuno pretende il tiki taka, ma siamo stati dominati da un Olympiakos 3 in grecia, da un Betis 7 in Liga e da un Dudelange (che non ho idea in che posizione stia). Scherzate o cosa?


----------



## Zenos (15 Dicembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Oppure Guardiola. Chissà come insegnerebbe il tikitaka a Abate e Zapata.



Si passa però da un eccesso all'altro.Abate e Zapata sono più scarso di Bartral e fredda?o Cisse e vukovic?non si pretende il Tiki taka ma neanche di prenderle da Betis e i muratori dell' olimpiacoso.


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Dicembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> nessuno pretende il tiki taka, ma siamo stati dominati da un Olympiakos 3 in grecia, da un Betis 7 in Liga e da un Dudelange (che non ho idea in che posizione stia). Scherzate o cosa?



Seriamente pensate che certi allenatori vengano al Milan con le sanzioni e limitazioni della UEFA appena ricevute?


----------



## Zenos (15 Dicembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Seriamente pensate che certi allenatori vengano al Milan con le sanzioni e limitazioni della UEFA appena ricevute?



Con un contratto convincente si.


----------



## jacky (15 Dicembre 2018)

Chi ha letto almeno 10 pagine di un libro di economia sa benissimo che ci sono mille modi per raggiungere il pareggio di bilancio soprattutto se si ha un proprietario forte alle spalle.
Quindi se Eliott spende ha a cuore il Milan e punta a vincere, e raggiungerà senza dubbio gli obiettivi dell'Uefa.
Viceversa se non vuole farlo, la userà come scusa per continuare a prendere giocatori in prestito, allenatori di C, non vincere etc...

Questo riassume tutte le vagonate di parole lette da ieri, solo il tempo ci dirà cosa vogliono fare.

Il fatto che stiano investendo solo in certi settori tenendo incapaci nella parte sportiva mi ha permesso già di farmi un'idea. Ma vedremo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Dicembre 2018)

Francamente Gattuso non lo considero nemmeno un allenatore vero. É un allenatore da Serie B / C. Infatti uno che allena OFI Creta e Pisa poi normalmente non fa il salto sulla panchina del Milan.... Solo da noi si vedono cose del genere.

I risultati percio non sorprendono. Ma voi avete mai visto un allenatore che in 90 minuti non fa un singolo cambio? E che la partita dopo fa solo un cambio? Certe cose non esistono. 
Poi francamente non impara mai...quante partite abbiamo perso perche il genio Gattuso ha deciso di togliere punte / giocatori offensivi per aggiungere difensori? Vi siete gia scordati della vergogna di Benevento?

Boh....prima se ne va, meglio é


----------



## Zenos (15 Dicembre 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Chi ha letto almeno 10 pagine di un libro di economia sa benissimo che ci sono mille modi per raggiungere il pareggio di bilancio soprattutto se si ha un proprietario forte alle spalle.
> Quindi se Eliott spende ha a cuore il Milan e punta a vincere, e raggiungerà senza dubbio gli obiettivi dell'Uefa.
> Viceversa se non vuole farlo, la userà come scusa per continuare a prendere giocatori in prestito, allenatori di C, non vincere etc...
> 
> ...



Questa è la mia più forte preoccupazione. Diventare come una Roma di Sabatini che faceva plusvalenze milionarie accontentandosi di una qualificazione alla CL.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (15 Dicembre 2018)

Sono molto deluso da te Rino. Non pensavo fossi una persona cosi priva di carattere. Ti ho visto crescere e giocare nel mio amato Milan, ti ho visto lottare con il coltello tra i denti ed essere determinante per una squadra che era una corazzata vivente. Ti ho visto vincere tutto quello che potevi vincere, persino un mondiale. Ti ho visto allenato da uno dei migliori tecnici della storia del calcio, eppure.......Eppure sembra che tu non abbia mai vinto nulla, sembra che nessuno ti abbia insegnato a vincere. Sembra che quel calciatore che lottava con il coltello tra i denti sia scomparso, morto, non esiste più. Sono davvero molto, molto deluso da te, come uomo prima che da allenatore. Sei anche un falso umile e modesto. Perché chi è realmente umile e modesto impara veramente dai propri errori, cosa che tu non fai proprio, quindi questa è tutta una falsa. Non ne posso più delle tue scuse, del tuo sguardo impaurito a bordo campo, delle legante e del veleno. Basta Rino, basta, è ora che te ne vai. Ti abbiamo voluto bene noi Milanisti e te ne vogliamo ancora, scappa finché sei in tempo. Dicevi d'essere umile, che bisogna crescere poco alla volta, ma hai fatto il passo più lungo della gamba, ora torna indietro e lascia il Milan. E ricorda che stai allenando delle persone, non dei robot. Le legante si davano agli schiavi, purtroppo. Alle persone, in questo caso ai calciatori, devi entrare nel cervello e devi INSEGNARGLI a giocare a calcio, senza legante e altre cavolate di questo tipo, cosa che tu non sei in grado di fare.

Basta Rino. BASTA.


----------



## jacky (15 Dicembre 2018)

Allora non conosco personalmente Rino.
Ma ricordo due conferenze estive:
la prima: "io non leggo mai i giornali, lavoro e non ho tempo per stare su internet e a leggere" /semicit
il giorno dopo: "ma se mi avete distrutto sui giornali, mi avete fatto a pezzi, sempre a parlare di Conte" /semicit

Questo per dire che come tutti quelli che vanno davanti le tv e sono personaggi pubblici, lui si è creato un personaggio... ma non è di certo l'angioletto e la verginella di turno.
E se questi errori li fai davanti a uno spogliatoio di 30 persone è gravissimo... perché un leader non può essere incoerente e parlare a ruota libera contraddicendosi.


----------



## Zenos (15 Dicembre 2018)

*Domenica 3 Dicembre 2017 *
Benevento - Milan al 87° fuori Suso dentro Zapata
Al 95° gol del 2 a 2 di Brignoli

*13 Dicembre 2018 un anno dopo*
Olympiakos - Milan al 78° fuori Cutrone dentro Laxalt
Al 81° gol di Fortounis e Milan fuori dall' EL

Questo è un ciuccio,non imparerà mai dai propri errori.


----------



## __king george__ (15 Dicembre 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Sono molto deluso da te Rino. Non pensavo fossi una persona cosi priva di carattere. Ti ho visto crescere e giocare nel mio amato Milan, ti ho visto lottare con il coltello tra i denti ed essere determinante per una squadra che era una corazzata vivente. Ti ho visto vincere tutto quello che potevi vincere, persino un mondiale. Ti ho visto allenato da uno dei migliori tecnici della storia del calcio, eppure.......Eppure sembra che tu non abbia mai vinto nulla, sembra che nessuno ti abbia insegnato a vincere. Sembra che quel calciatore che lottava con il coltello tra i denti sia scomparso, morto, non esiste più. Sono davvero molto, molto deluso da te, come uomo prima che da allenatore. Sei anche un falso umile e modesto. Perché chi è realmente umile e modesto impara veramente dai propri errori, cosa che tu non fai proprio, quindi questa è tutta una falsa. Non ne posso più delle tue scuse, del tuo sguardo impaurito a bordo campo, delle legante e del veleno. Basta Rino, basta, è ora che te ne vai. Ti abbiamo voluto bene noi Milanisti e te ne vogliamo ancora, scappa finché sei in tempo. Dicevi d'essere umile, che bisogna crescere poco alla volta, ma hai fatto il passo più lungo della gamba, ora torna indietro e lascia il Milan. E ricorda che stai allenando delle persone, non dei robot. Le legante si davano agli schiavi, purtroppo. Alle persone, in questo caso ai calciatori, devi entrare nel cervello e devi INSEGNARGLI a giocare a calcio, senza legante e altre cavolate di questo tipo, cosa che tu non sei in grado di fare.
> 
> Basta Rino. BASTA.



ottimo post...vorrei che aprissero gli occhi molti altri tifosi ma non ho grandi speranze in tal senso


----------



## Goro (15 Dicembre 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Sono molto deluso da te Rino. Non pensavo fossi una persona cosi priva di carattere. Ti ho visto crescere e giocare nel mio amato Milan, ti ho visto lottare con il coltello tra i denti ed essere determinante per una squadra che era una corazzata vivente. Ti ho visto vincere tutto quello che potevi vincere, persino un mondiale. Ti ho visto allenato da uno dei migliori tecnici della storia del calcio, eppure.......*Eppure sembra che tu non abbia mai vinto nulla, sembra che nessuno ti abbia insegnato a vincere.* Sembra che quel calciatore che lottava con il coltello tra i denti sia scomparso, morto, non esiste più. Sono davvero molto, molto deluso da te, come uomo prima che da allenatore. Sei anche un falso umile e modesto. Perché chi è realmente umile e modesto impara veramente dai propri errori, cosa che tu non fai proprio, quindi questa è tutta una falsa. Non ne posso più delle tue scuse, del tuo sguardo impaurito a bordo campo, delle legante e del veleno. Basta Rino, basta, è ora che te ne vai. Ti abbiamo voluto bene noi Milanisti e te ne vogliamo ancora, scappa finché sei in tempo. Dicevi d'essere umile, che bisogna crescere poco alla volta, ma hai fatto il passo più lungo della gamba, ora torna indietro e lascia il Milan. E ricorda che stai allenando delle persone, non dei robot. Le legante si davano agli schiavi, purtroppo. Alle persone, in questo caso ai calciatori, devi entrare nel cervello e devi INSEGNARGLI a giocare a calcio, senza legante e altre cavolate di questo tipo, cosa che tu non sei in grado di fare.
> 
> Basta Rino. BASTA.



La parte in grassetto fa riflettere, come è possibile essere così timorati dopo tante gioie... non oso immaginare se avesse fatto una carriera anonima... Maldini e gli altri giganti nello spogliatoio avevano le spalle larghissime per tutti evidentemente


----------



## Jino (15 Dicembre 2018)

Goro ha scritto:


> La parte in grassetto fa riflettere, come è possibile essere così timorati dopo tante gioie... non oso immaginare se avesse fatto una carriera anonima... Maldini e gli altri giganti nello spogliatoio avevano le spalle larghissime per tutti evidentemente



Paragonare un calciatore con un allenatore non ha senso. Lo sport è lo stesso, ma sono due mestieri completamente differenti.


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Dicembre 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> *Domenica 3 Dicembre 2017 *
> Benevento - Milan al 87° fuori Suso dentro Zapata
> Al 95° gol del 2 a 2 di Brignoli
> 
> ...



Certo che se invece di fare entrare Laxalt uno fa entrare Douglas Costa magari aiuterebbe. Come sempre si riduce tutto sempre e soltanto all'allenatore. In Italia è così, c'è poco da fare.


----------



## Goro (15 Dicembre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Paragonare un calciatore con un allenatore non ha senso. Lo sport è lo stesso, ma sono due mestieri completamente differenti.



Sì sicuramente... pensavo solo che una persona che ha vinto tanto potesse modificare il proprio carattere, però in effetti se da calciatore ti senti un leone e da allenatore un pivello può essere appunto per la diversità del lavoro richiesto


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Dicembre 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Sono molto deluso da te Rino. Non pensavo fossi una persona cosi priva di carattere. Ti ho visto crescere e giocare nel mio amato Milan, ti ho visto lottare con il coltello tra i denti ed essere determinante per una squadra che era una corazzata vivente. Ti ho visto vincere tutto quello che potevi vincere, persino un mondiale. Ti ho visto allenato da uno dei migliori tecnici della storia del calcio, eppure.......Eppure sembra che tu non abbia mai vinto nulla, sembra che nessuno ti abbia insegnato a vincere. Sembra che quel calciatore che lottava con il coltello tra i denti sia scomparso, morto, non esiste più. Sono davvero molto, molto deluso da te, come uomo prima che da allenatore. Sei anche un falso umile e modesto. Perché chi è realmente umile e modesto impara veramente dai propri errori, cosa che tu non fai proprio, quindi questa è tutta una falsa. Non ne posso più delle tue scuse, del tuo sguardo impaurito a bordo campo, delle legante e del veleno. Basta Rino, basta, è ora che te ne vai. Ti abbiamo voluto bene noi Milanisti e te ne vogliamo ancora, scappa finché sei in tempo. Dicevi d'essere umile, che bisogna crescere poco alla volta, ma hai fatto il passo più lungo della gamba, ora torna indietro e lascia il Milan. E ricorda che stai allenando delle persone, non dei robot. Le legante si davano agli schiavi, purtroppo. Alle persone, in questo caso ai calciatori, devi entrare nel cervello e devi INSEGNARGLI a giocare a calcio, senza legante e altre cavolate di questo tipo, cosa che tu non sei in grado di fare.
> 
> Basta Rino. BASTA.



Quindi il suo problema sarebbe la mancanza di carattere vincente (che rivolto a Gattuso fa riderr proprio) o la mancanza di conoscenza tecnica per insegnare ai giocatori?

Sulla prima è curioso che tutti i giocatori, inclusi Reina e Higuain che qualche primavera alle spalle ce l'hanno, dicano che Gattuso sia un grande motivatore e leader. Il trascinatore del gruppo, quello che non molla mai. Immagine peraltro coerente con tutto quello che ex allenatori e compagni hanno sempre detto di lui in carriera.
Sul secondo aspetto si potrebbe anche discutere di più. Tuttavia uno come Bakayoko in pochi mesi è passato da essere un giocatore di bocce e un grande mediano con una crescita tattica che non credo abbia imparato giocando alla PlayStation.

Detto questo ok per il tuo sfogo ci mancherebbe. Lo capisco. Magari sarebbe salutare un po' di lucidità in più per capire la situazione di difficoltà della squadra in questo momento, visto che ci mancano mezzi giocatori (in Grecia pure Suso) in una rosa che fa già pena di per sé.

Con questo le critiche ci stanno, la santa inquisizione meno.


----------



## Jino (15 Dicembre 2018)

Goro ha scritto:


> Sì sicuramente... pensavo solo che una persona che ha vinto tanto potesse modificare il proprio carattere, però in effetti se da calciatore ti senti un leone e da allenatore un pivello può essere appunto per la diversità del lavoro richiesto



Io penso sempre che una rosa può rendere grande un allenatore, ma il contrario è molto più difficile...


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Dicembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Certo che se invece di fare entrare Laxalt uno fa entrare Douglas Costa magari aiuterebbe. Come sempre si riduce tutto sempre e soltanto all'allenatore. In Italia è così, c'è poco da fare.



se giochi contro il Barcellona hai ragione ma se giochi contro dudelange, Betis e Olymapiakos no. Non ci sono scuse che tengono.


----------



## Zenos (15 Dicembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Certo che se invece di fare entrare Laxalt uno fa entrare Douglas Costa magari aiuterebbe. Come sempre si riduce tutto sempre e soltanto all'allenatore. In Italia è così, c'è poco da fare.



Avete una capacità di distorcere il senso delle cose incredibile.
Se poi non ti fosse chiaro il senso non oni parla di qualità delle riserve ma di togliere uno dei due attaccanti per difendere il loro 2 a 1.


----------



## jacky (15 Dicembre 2018)

Se adesso serve Costa per battere Doudelange e Olympiacos.
Tutto questo è folle.


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (15 Dicembre 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> *Domenica 3 Dicembre 2017 *
> Benevento - Milan al 87° fuori Suso dentro Zapata
> Al 95° gol del 2 a 2 di Brignoli
> 
> ...



10/12/2017
Milan - Bologna 2-1
83' entra Calabria esce Borini, risultato invariato

21/01/2018
Cagliari - Milan 1-2
82' entra Abate esce Suso, risultato invariato

11/03/2018
Genoa - Milan 0-1
80' entra Calabria esce Bonaventura, al 94' segna il Milan

18/03/2018
Milan - Chievo 3-2
83' entra Musacchio esce Cutrone, risultato invariato, al 94' sbagliamo un rigore


----------



## impero rossonero (15 Dicembre 2018)

io so solo che con gattuso non andremo da nessuna parte... non da'un gioco, ha sempre paura e la trasmette ai giocatori e ai tifosi ,sbaglia tutte le sostituzioni e quando occorre non le fa


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (15 Dicembre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Paragonare un calciatore con un allenatore non ha senso. Lo sport è lo stesso, ma sono due mestieri completamente differenti.



Infatti il paragone tra i due sport lo vedi solo te. Ma uno come Gattuso sa come si vince e sa benissimo cosa dicevano e cosa hanno fatto gli allenatori per vincere. E per vincere non difendi una sconfitta contro una squadra vomitevole che in Italia giocherebbe in serie b. È una sega di allenatore. Fine della storia.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (15 Dicembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Quindi il suo problema sarebbe la mancanza di carattere vincente (che rivolto a Gattuso fa riderr proprio) o la mancanza di conoscenza tecnica per insegnare ai giocatori?
> 
> Sulla prima è curioso che tutti i giocatori, inclusi Reina e Higuain che qualche primavera alle spalle ce l'hanno, dicano che Gattuso sia un grande motivatore e leader. Il trascinatore del gruppo, quello che non molla mai. Immagine peraltro coerente con tutto quello che ex allenatori e compagni hanno sempre detto di lui in carriera.
> Sul secondo aspetto si potrebbe anche discutere di più. Tuttavia uno come Bakayoko in pochi mesi è passato da essere un giocatore di bocce e un grande mediano con una crescita tattica che non credo abbia imparato giocando alla PlayStation.
> ...



Il suo problema sono entrambe le cose. E di quello che dicono i calciatori sai che mi frega? Nove volte su dieci dicono solo balle. 

Abbiamo bisogno di Suso per vincere contro degli scappati di casa. Ma per piacere. La mia analisi è più che ludica. È un incapace. Non so come facciate a difenderlo. Io avevo sentenziato l'uscita dalla coppa quando ho visto che abbiamo subito due gol dal dudelange in casa nostra. Manco mia nonna in carriola subisce due gol da quelli li. 

Qua di santa inquisizione c'è veramente poco. Qua lo state sopravvalutando e basta e non si sa bene per quale motivo. Ringraziamo romagnoli va... Altrimenti vi volevo vedere.


----------



## davidelynch (15 Dicembre 2018)

Ogni volta che leggo certi commenti penso di essere finito sul forum dei tifosi dell'Inter, ci rifletto e penso che la cosa peggiore che ci è successa in questi anni non è stata quella di non aver vinto nulla, ma di essere diventati esattamente come loro erano 10-15 anni fa.


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Dicembre 2018)

FrancoUomoVero ha scritto:


> 10/12/2017
> Milan - Bologna 2-1
> 83' entra Calabria esce Borini, risultato invariato
> 
> ...



Lascia stare, alcuni leggono solo le statistiche che gli fanno comodo.


----------



## Djici (15 Dicembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Certo che se invece di fare entrare Laxalt uno fa entrare Douglas Costa magari aiuterebbe. Come sempre si riduce tutto sempre e soltanto all'allenatore. In Italia è così, c'è poco da fare.



Beh allora posso andare pure io ad allenarlo. 
Dopo lap prima Sconfitta contro il Chievo di turno vado a dire che io in porta o Donnarumma invece che Courtois, che in difesa gioca Musacchio e non Ramos, che in panchina o Mauri invece di Douglas Costa.

Lui è pagato per fare rendere al meglio la sua rosa. 
Pure Montella avrebbe potuto fare meglio con Cavani al posto di Kalinic. 

Stiamo parlando di una partita contro l'Olympiakos. Se serve Douglas per batterli allora è meglio dire stop e non giocare più le partite che ci rimangono. 
Loro non avevano Messi e CR7 in attacco... E nemmeno Maldini Nesta dietro. 

Il problema è il messaggio che da alla squadra più che il livello della riserva. 
Fai uscire Calha e ci metti Laxalt o Borini (non che siano fenomeni) invece di togliere Cutrone. 
E così risolvi pure il problema di giocare in inferiorità per colpa del turco.


----------



## numero 3 (15 Dicembre 2018)

Uffffffff.....ma lo volete capire che un allenatore forte non viene in questo Milan in questa situazione con questi calciatori?????


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Dicembre 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Beh allora posso andare pure io ad allenarlo.
> Dopo lap prima Sconfitta contro il Chievo di turno vado a dire che io in porta o Donnarumma invece che Courtois, che in difesa gioca Musacchio e non Ramos, che in panchina o Mauri invece di Douglas Costa.
> 
> Lui è pagato per fare rendere al meglio la sua rosa.
> ...



Infatti è così ragazzi.
Meglio non giocarle le coppe a poi non abbiamo una rosa decente per giocarle.
Si fanno figuracce e basta.

Poi ognuno è libero di pensarla come vuole. Tutta colpa dell'allenatore? OK. Sarebbe la situazione ideale ma purtroppo non è così.

Giusto per dire... Quante presenze aveva in Europa League prima di quest'anno Laxalt? ZERO PRESENZE. Cioè, non poche, proprio zero.
Con questo Laxalt è anche un giocatore discreto ma non ha esperienza per vivere situazioni del genere. Diverso è se butti dentro uno che ne ha, mi pare una cosa logica.
Poi ognuno la pensa come vuole ma per me nel calcio non si improvvisa nulla.

Con questo per me le sconfitte come quella in Grecia non sono un gran danno. Serviranno ai giocatori piu giovani per fare esperienza e a noi, io penso, di giocare l'Europa League importa poco.


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Dicembre 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Il suo problema sono entrambe le cose. E di quello che dicono i calciatori sai che mi frega? Nove volte su dieci dicono solo balle.
> 
> Abbiamo bisogno di Suso per vincere contro degli scappati di casa. Ma per piacere. La mia analisi è più che ludica. È un incapace. Non so come facciate a difenderlo. Io avevo sentenziato l'uscita dalla coppa quando ho visto che abbiamo subito due gol dal dudelange in casa nostra. Manco mia nonna in carriola subisce due gol da quelli li.
> 
> Qua di santa inquisizione c'è veramente poco. Qua lo state sopravvalutando e basta e non si sa bene per quale motivo. Ringraziamo romagnoli va... Altrimenti vi volevo vedere.



Speriamo che sia così. Vorrebbe dire che cambiando l'allenatore faremmo chissà cosa.
Per carità ognuno la pensa come vuole. Anche a me piacerebbe che fosse così ma non lo è, di problemi ne abbiamo parecchi e di giocatori da Milan ben pochi. 

È sempre la stessa storia comunque. Tutta colpa dell'allenatore incapace. Lo sento dire da non so quanti anni ormai.


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Dicembre 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Avete una capacità di distorcere il senso delle cose incredibile.
> Se poi non ti fosse chiaro il senso non oni parla di qualità delle riserve ma di togliere uno dei due attaccanti per difendere il loro 2 a 1.



Esattamente. Se però in panchina hai un elemento che comunque ti permette di avere potenziale offensivo anche se non è una punta... Se invece in panchina hai un esterno che in realtà è un terzino... E Halilovic direi che le opzioni sono poche.
Si può togliere una punta per un esterno e essere offensivi comunque. Togli Dybala e metti Douglas Costa.
Se invece hai una rosa come la nostra che vuoi fare??? Giochiamo sempre gli stessi undici perchè c'è un motivo.

Per me a distorcere le cose è questa miopia per cui tutto quello che succede di negativo è sempre colpa dell'allenatore. Bada bene, parlo di allenatore in generale non di Gattuso nello specifico.


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Dicembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> se giochi contro il Barcellona hai ragione ma se giochi contro dudelange, Betis e Olymapiakos no. Non ci sono scuse che tengono.



Guarda io spero davvero che abbiate ragione voi. Tutta colpa di Gattuso l'Incapace e Senza Palle.
Mi piacerebbe fosse così. Basterebbe cambiare allenatore e tutto magicamente sarebbe risolto. Magari...

Per me figuriamoci... Ci sono problemi enormi come palazzi e non li vede solo chi non li vuol vedere.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (16 Dicembre 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Il suo problema sono entrambe le cose. E di quello che dicono i calciatori sai che mi frega? Nove volte su dieci dicono solo balle.
> 
> Abbiamo bisogno di Suso per vincere contro degli scappati di casa. Ma per piacere. La mia analisi è più che ludica. È un incapace. Non so come facciate a difenderlo. *Io avevo sentenziato l'uscita dalla coppa quando ho visto che abbiamo subito due gol dal dudelange in casa nostra. Manco mia nonna in carriola subisce due gol da quelli li.*
> 
> Qua di santa inquisizione c'è veramente poco. Qua lo state sopravvalutando e basta e non si sa bene per quale motivo. Ringraziamo romagnoli va... Altrimenti vi volevo vedere.



Eh già...su questa partita ho storto anch'io parecchio il naso perché siamo andati in bambola da prima del loro pareggio fino al nostro 2-2 casuale. Lì si è visto che basta un nonnulla contro avversari da nulla per mandarci in bambola. Poi alcuni si sono attaccati al bugiardo 5-2 finale senza badare ai gol da Gialappa's e agli avversari di livello a dir poco infimo che non potevano essere un alibi per quella parte di riserve che hanno giocato.


----------



## gabri65 (16 Dicembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Guarda io spero davvero che abbiate ragione voi. Tutta colpa di Gattuso l'Incapace e Senza Palle.
> Mi piacerebbe fosse così. Basterebbe cambiare allenatore e tutto magicamente sarebbe risolto. Magari...
> 
> Per me figuriamoci... Ci sono problemi enormi come palazzi e non li vede solo chi non li vuol vedere.



Lin, dovresti sapere come la penso. Io sono uno di quelli che ha cercato di difendere Gattuso fin dall'inizio, a dispetto di prestazioni altalenanti. Sono ormai stati scritti volumi di post sempre sulle sulle solite cose, e comincio ad essere abbastanza stufo, questa storia ci sta distruggendo. E' da quando sono entrato in questo forum che dico, come te, che i problemi sono anzitutto di costruzione della rosa, di questo possiamo ringraziare la ex-coppia delle meraviglie che ben conosciamo. Però devo dire, su alcune aspetti di gestione della squadra che vengono fortemente criticati, mi sento di condividere la fazione opposta. Bada bene, io non crocifiggo Gattuso, è una nostra bandiera e non lo voglio vedere ingiustamente lapidato. Ha accettato la responsabilità di allenare il Milan (ben pagato, ok, lo sappiamo) quando pochi lo avrebbero fatto, e sicuramente sta dando l'anima. Ma non è detto che sia adatto, molto semplicemente. Sinceramente la gestione con l'Olimpiacoso mi lascia di stucco, e come dice giustamente l'amico Ruud, non è possibile andare sotto in casa con il Dudelange. Che poi siamo falcidiati da infortuni ok, ma io comincio ad avere dubbi sulla reale capacità di Rino di allenare la nostra squadra. Non tanto a livelli di schemi e dettagli del cavolo, quanto proprio di approccio e indole caratteriale. Mi fa veramente specie, ad esempio, che uno come lui si rintani sempre nello spirito delle "legnate", e soprattutto che non si ribelli agli errori arbitrali, quasi a volersi mortificare come una qualsiasi recluta che si deve formare con la gavetta militare, fatta di spregi e denigrazione. Non vorrei che queste cose vadano ad inficiare il carattere e le prestazioni dei nostri, che invece potrebbero trarre benefici da una psicologia meno operaia, meno semplicistica, ma fatta di più sfrontatezza e entusiasmo.

Il tutto, detto con pace e comprensione. Io mi sono stancato di vedere bruciare le nostre bandiere sulla panchina. Questa cosa ci sta facendo mettere l'uno contro l'altro e provoca indecisioni a livello societario. Poi chi ci rimette è, sempre ed invariabilmente, il Milan.



Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Eh già...su questa partita ho storto anch'io parecchio il naso perché siamo andati in bambola da prima del loro pareggio fino al nostro 2-2 casuale. Lì si è visto che basta un nonnulla contro avversari da nulla per mandarci in bambola. Poi alcuni si sono attaccati al bugiardo 5-2 finale senza badare ai gol da Gialappa's e agli avversari di livello a dir poco infimo che non potevano essere un alibi per quella parte di riserve che hanno giocato.



Infatti, nonostante le limitazioni di rosa e gli infortuni, comunque siamo in grado di schierare un 11 che, ok, fa acqua da tutte le parti, ma che teoricamente doveva essere superiore. Non possiamo pensare che il nostro 4^ posto in classifica sia equiparabile alla posizione di classifica dell'Olimpiacoso in Grecia, o appena superiore al Dudelange in Lussemburgo.


----------



## Schism75 (16 Dicembre 2018)

Io penso che, davanti a queste prestazioni, se in panchina ci fosse stato un allenatore non appartenente alla storia del Milan, un Montella qualsiasi, o un Mihajlovic, o un Allegri, sarebbero stati crocifissi, così come in passato abbiamo giustamente fatto. Non riesco a capire perché con Gattuso in panchina invece questi ragionamenti lucidi non si possano fare. Lui è il Milan, è una bandiera, ci ha messo la faccia. Bene, lo pagano però per questo. In questo suo anno, cosa ha dato alla squadra? Parlo a livello tattico e di carattere? Io vedo solo una squadra intimorita che si difende perennemente contro chiunque incontri. Dudelange compreso (sia lì, che a Milano). Vedo una squadra il cui principale spartito, praticamente unico, è palla sulla destra a Suso e cerchiamo di muoverci di conseguenza sperando che indovini la giocata. Ora, posso capire che non abbia La Rosa del Barcellona, che Mirabelli abbia sperperato dei soldi per costruire una squadra completamente monca in alcuni ruoli e tipologie di giocatori, ma non posso credere che non possiamo proporre un’idea di gioco migliore di questa. Perché ditemi voi, onestamente, se avete mai l’idea che il Milan possa segnare durante le partite. Pure con il dudelange 4 goal sono arrivati con 2 auto goal su tiracci, una papera del portiere, e un azione casuale e rocambolesca.
Abbiamo un tasso di infortunati mostruoso. Nel 2019 io non posso credere che si tiri in ballo solo la sfortuna. 1/2 infortunati possono essere. Non tutta la sequela. Che sia colpa di preparazione, gestione degli infortuni o altro non lo so, ma qualcosa di anomalo c’e.
E anche la litania: Gattuso ha fatto 39 punti nel girone di ritorno, 65 in un anno, è roba per cui abbiamo insultato Galliani per anni. E giustamente. Tra l’altro 65 punti in anno NON bastano per andare in champions league. Quindi pure sto assioma è del tutto inutile.


----------



## Garrincha (16 Dicembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Speriamo che sia così. Vorrebbe dire che cambiando l'allenatore faremmo chissà cosa.
> Per carità ognuno la pensa come vuole. Anche a me piacerebbe che fosse così ma non lo è, di problemi ne abbiamo parecchi e di giocatori da Milan ben pochi.
> 
> È sempre la stessa storia comunque. Tutta colpa dell'allenatore incapace. Lo sento dire da non so quanti anni ormai.



Seedorf, Inzaghi, Brocchi, Gattuso, strano che si dica che la colpa è dell'allenatore, tutta gente competente in effetti


----------



## Garrincha (16 Dicembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Quindi il suo problema sarebbe la mancanza di carattere vincente (che rivolto a Gattuso fa riderr proprio) o la mancanza di conoscenza tecnica per insegnare ai giocatori?
> 
> Sulla prima è curioso che tutti i giocatori, inclusi Reina e Higuain che qualche primavera alle spalle ce l'hanno, dicano che Gattuso sia un grande motivatore e leader. Il trascinatore del gruppo, quello che non molla mai. Immagine peraltro coerente con tutto quello che ex allenatori e compagni hanno sempre detto di lui in carriera.
> Sul secondo aspetto si potrebbe anche discutere di più. Tuttavia uno come Bakayoko in pochi mesi è passato da essere un giocatore di bocce e un grande mediano con una crescita tattica che non credo abbia imparato giocando alla PlayStation.
> ...



Vabbè ma è fantasilandia, le dichiarazioni di Gattuso su Bakayoko appena arrivato che quasi prende l'aereo e torna in Inghilterra e successive scuse dell'ipocrita falso umile ce le siamo dimenticate? O quelle dopo il Dudelange? Avesse parlato così di Higuain col carattere che ha lo avrebbe ammazzato ma adesso si distorce pure la realtà ed è merito suo il recupero del francese non della forza di volontà del giocatore stesso.

Ci credo molto alle dichiarazioni di circostanza di Higuain, come quelle di Mirabelli secondo cui è come Sarri 

Serve lucidità si, non riconoscenza per uno che è stato un giocatore e fuori da quel contesto è una capra


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Dicembre 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Seedorf, Inzaghi, Brocchi, Gattuso, strano che si dica che la colpa è dell'allenatore, tutta gente competente in effetti



L'unico allenatore "normale" è stato Montella alla fine e questo dice tutto. E montella nonostante i suoi limiti ci ha portato un trofeo.Chissà con un allenatore serio...


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Dicembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Guarda io spero davvero che abbiate ragione voi. Tutta colpa di Gattuso l'Incapace e Senza Palle.
> Mi piacerebbe fosse così. Basterebbe cambiare allenatore e tutto magicamente sarebbe risolto. Magari...
> 
> Per me figuriamoci... Ci sono problemi enormi come palazzi e non li vede solo chi non li vuol vedere.



Io non ho mai detto che cambiando Gattuso avremmo risolto tutti i nostri problemi. Permettimi ma qua sembra che si stia criticando Guardiola per come giustificate e trovate ogni scusa possibile per difenderlo. Abbiamo problemi dappertutto, chi lo nega, ma l'allenatore è uno di questi. Chi non lo ammette è solo perché sostenitore di Gattuso a prescindere, o chi per andare contro Leo e la società, o chi non ha idea di cosa sia il calcio.


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Dicembre 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Lin, dovresti sapere come la penso. Io sono uno di quelli che ha cercato di difendere Gattuso fin dall'inizio, a dispetto di prestazioni altalenanti. Sono ormai stati scritti volumi di post sempre sulle sulle solite cose, e comincio ad essere abbastanza stufo, questa storia ci sta distruggendo. E' da quando sono entrato in questo forum che dico, come te, che i problemi sono anzitutto di costruzione della rosa, di questo possiamo ringraziare la ex-coppia delle meraviglie che ben conosciamo. Però devo dire, su alcune aspetti di gestione della squadra che vengono fortemente criticati, mi sento di condividere la fazione opposta. Bada bene, io non crocifiggo Gattuso, è una nostra bandiera e non lo voglio vedere ingiustamente lapidato. Ha accettato la responsabilità di allenare il Milan (ben pagato, ok, lo sappiamo) quando pochi lo avrebbero fatto, e sicuramente sta dando l'anima. Ma non è detto che sia adatto, molto semplicemente. Sinceramente la gestione con l'Olimpiacoso mi lascia di stucco, e come dice giustamente l'amico Ruud, non è possibile andare sotto in casa con il Dudelange. Che poi siamo falcidiati da infortuni ok, ma io comincio ad avere dubbi sulla reale capacità di Rino di allenare la nostra squadra. Non tanto a livelli di schemi e dettagli del cavolo, quanto proprio di approccio e indole caratteriale. Mi fa veramente specie, ad esempio, che uno come lui si rintani sempre nello spirito delle "legnate", e soprattutto che non si ribelli agli errori arbitrali, quasi a volersi mortificare come una qualsiasi recluta che si deve formare con la gavetta militare, fatta di spregi e denigrazione. Non vorrei che queste cose vadano ad inficiare il carattere e le prestazioni dei nostri, che invece potrebbero trarre benefici da una psicologia meno operaia, meno semplicistica, ma fatta di più sfrontatezza e entusiasmo.
> 
> Il tutto, detto con pace e comprensione. Io mi sono stancato di vedere bruciare le nostre bandiere sulla panchina. Questa cosa ci sta facendo mettere l'uno contro l'altro e provoca indecisioni a livello societario. Poi chi ci rimette è, sempre ed invariabilmente, il Milan.
> 
> ...



Certo le critiche ci stanno!!! Altroché.
Ci mancherebbe che Gattuso non faccia errori, come avere dubbi sulle sue capacità ci sta eccome.
A me stanca piuttosto vedere che ogni volta che perdiamo tutto si riduca al "facciamo fuori l'incapace" senza che mai nessuno cerchi un'analisi più lucida che tenga di conto di tutte le cose, giocatori, allenatore, episodi, tattica, nella fattispecie dell'Olimpiacoso anche errori arbitrali. Secondo me in un forum di tifosi andrebbe fatto senza finire ogni sana volta a urlare alla ghigliottina. Anche a me questa cosa ha veramente stancato e in verità sono io che sbaglio a farmi coinvolgere. Poi ovviamente ognuno la pensa come gli pare.


----------



## Devil man (16 Dicembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Infatti è così ragazzi.
> Meglio non giocarle le coppe a poi non abbiamo una rosa decente per giocarle.
> Si fanno figuracce e basta.
> 
> ...



Laxalt ha giocato nei mondiali ( discretamente ) ma di cosa stiamo parlando ?? Non c'entrano le presenze in Europa qui per me ci sono problemi di schemi e di come è stata preparata la partita...


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Dicembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Io non ho mai detto che cambiando Gattuso avremmo risolto tutti i nostri problemi. Permettimi ma qua sembra che si stia criticando Guardiola per come giustificate e trovate ogni scusa possibile per difenderlo. Abbiamo problemi dappertutto, chi lo nega, ma l'allenatore è uno di questi. Chi non lo ammette è solo perché sostenitore di Gattuso a prescindere, o chi per andare contro Leo e la società, o chi non ha idea di cosa sia il calcio.



A me eppure sembra esattamente così. Se tu dopo la sconfitta con l'olympiakos hai letto discussioni lucide sulla partita, sugli episodi, sugli errori arbitrali, sulle prestazioni dei giocatori... Una discussione dunque più ragionata girami il link.
Quello che vedo io è facciamo fuori l'incapace e basta. A me sembra che per gran parte del forum lui sia IL problema. Risolto quello saremmo a posto... Per me piuttosto chi la pensa così di calcio non ci capisce proprio nulla ma è opinione mia.


----------



## Djici (16 Dicembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Certo le critiche ci stanno!!! Altroché.
> Ci mancherebbe che Gattuso non faccia errori, come avere dubbi sulle sue capacità ci sta eccome.
> A me stanca piuttosto vedere che ogni volta che perdiamo tutto si riduca al "facciamo fuori l'incapace" senza che mai nessuno cerchi un'analisi più lucida che tenga di conto di tutte le cose, giocatori, allenatore, episodi, tattica, nella fattispecie dell'Olimpiacoso anche errori arbitrali. Secondo me in un forum di tifosi andrebbe fatto senza finire ogni sana volta a urlare alla ghigliottina. Anche a me questa cosa ha veramente stancato e in verità sono io che sbaglio a farmi coinvolgere. Poi ovviamente ognuno la pensa come gli pare.



Ad oggi 16 dicembre non possiamo risolvere nessuno dei problemi da te elencati... L'unico problema che si può risolvere è quello del allenatore. 
Dal 1 gennaio si potrà provare a risolvere il problema "giocatori". 

La cosa che non sembri capire è che Gattuso sta sbagliando parecchio... Però ogni volta che sbaglia la si butta sul problema giocatori. 
No. Quando sbaglia lui sbaglia lui è basta. Non ha senso dire che se avesse Neymar e Suarez in panchina e perché no pure Marcelo e Mbappe in tribuna allora potrebbe fare bene. 

Lui sta sbagliando con Calhanoglu, Musacchio, Romagnoli Laxalt, Suso e Cutrone... 
Sono questi i giocatori che ha a disposizione ed è loro che deve fare rendere al 101%.

Poi se mi chiedi quanti di questi giocatori vorrei nel Milan del prossimo anno allora ti dirò che ne vorrei ben pochi. 
Ma comunque li vorrei allenati da qualcun altro e non certo da Gattuso.


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Dicembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> A me eppure sembra esattamente così. Se tu dopo la sconfitta con l'olympiakos hai letto discussioni lucide sulla partita, sugli episodi, sugli errori arbitrali, sulle prestazioni dei giocatori... Una discussione dunque più ragionata girami il link.
> Quello che vedo io è facciamo fuori l'incapace e basta. A me sembra che per gran parte del forum lui sia IL problema. Risolto quello saremmo a posto... Per me piuttosto chi la pensa così di calcio non ci capisce proprio nulla ma è opinione mia.



Io posso parlare per me. Dei problemi della rosa ne sono conscio, lo dicevo già l'anno scorso subendo critiche a non finire, perché ero antimirabelliano secondo i geni, quindi figurati se penso che senza Gattuso avremmo risolto tutti i nostri problemi. Però come dissi anche l'anno scorso quando fu preso, non è un allenatore pronto per la nostra panchina. Noi abbiamo bisogno di un allenatore di livello, ma soprattutto esperto, che non faccia errori di crescita com'è normale che sia per Gattuso. Non possiamo permetterci sia rosa che allenatore inesperti e che devono crescere. Uno solo dei due. O compriamo i campioni e possiamo pure lasciare Gattuso, oppure prendiamo un valore aggiunto in panchina che mascheri un po' i problemi della squadra. Non ci sono alternative.


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Dicembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Io posso parlare per me. Dei problemi della rosa ne sono conscio, lo dicevo già l'anno scorso subendo critiche a non finire, perché ero antimirabelliano secondo i geni, quindi figurati se penso che senza Gattuso avremmo risolto tutti i nostri problemi. Però come dissi anche l'anno scorso quando fu preso, non è un allenatore pronto per la nostra panchina. Noi abbiamo bisogno di un allenatore di livello, ma soprattutto esperto, che non faccia errori di crescita com'è normale che sia per Gattuso. Non possiamo permetterci sia rosa che allenatore inesperti e che devono crescere. Uno solo dei due. O compriamo i campioni e possiamo pure lasciare Gattuso, oppure prendiamo un valore aggiunto in panchina che mascheri un po' i problemi della squadra. Non ci sono alternative.



Non esiste il valore aggiunto che mascheri i problemi della squadra. Si torna alla logica del Messia...

La rosa è raffazzonata, inoltre ci mancano metà dei giocatori, stiamo facendo il massimo ovvero lottare per il quarto posto. Avessimo una bella squadra completa e costruita con coerenza ti darei ragione ma così com'è non è in grado di lottare per il quarto posto E andare avanti in Europa League. Io lo dico da luglio.

Facciamo una squadra fatta bene e scegliamo l'allenatore di conseguenza. Io dico questo. Cambiare l'allenatore per la sete di sangue non lo capisco.


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Dicembre 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ad oggi 16 dicembre non possiamo risolvere nessuno dei problemi da te elencati... L'unico problema che si può risolvere è quello del allenatore.
> Dal 1 gennaio si potrà provare a risolvere il problema "giocatori".
> 
> La cosa che non sembri capire è che Gattuso sta sbagliando parecchio... Però ogni volta che sbaglia la si butta sul problema giocatori.
> ...



Vedremo. Prima facciamo la squadra e poi scegliamo l'allenatore con coerenza in base ai principi con cui la squadra è costruita e la filosofia di gioco che si vuole avere.
Personalmente ho scritto tanti post su come la penso.


----------



## Djici (16 Dicembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Vedremo. Prima facciamo la squadra e poi scegliamo l'allenatore con coerenza in base ai principi con cui la squadra è costruita e la filosofia di gioco che si vuole avere.
> Personalmente ho scritto tanti post su come la penso.



Io direi l'esatto contrario. Prima scegli l'allenatore e poi scegli giocatori compatibili con il suo credo calcistico.


----------



## alcyppa (16 Dicembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Io posso parlare per me. Dei problemi della rosa ne sono conscio, lo dicevo già l'anno scorso subendo critiche a non finire, perché ero antimirabelliano secondo i geni, quindi figurati se penso che senza Gattuso avremmo risolto tutti i nostri problemi. Però come dissi anche l'anno scorso quando fu preso, non è un allenatore pronto per la nostra panchina. Noi abbiamo bisogno di un allenatore di livello, ma soprattutto esperto, che non faccia errori di crescita com'è normale che sia per Gattuso. *Non possiamo permetterci sia rosa che allenatore inesperti e che devono crescere. Uno solo dei due. O compriamo i campioni e possiamo pure lasciare Gattuso, oppure prendiamo un valore aggiunto in panchina che mascheri un po' i problemi della squadra. Non ci sono alternative.*




.


----------



## Freddiedevil (16 Dicembre 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Io direi l'esatto contrario. Prima scegli l'allenatore e poi scegli giocatori compatibili con il suo credo calcistico.



Il fatto è che l’allenatore non ha potuto sceglierlo la società, per via di un rinnovo scellerato al nostro attuale allenatore.
Poi non credo sia giusto mettere sulla graticola il solo Gattuso. Detto questo, qual è il credo calcistico di Gattuso? Perchè io ancora temo di non averlo capito...


----------



## Zenos (16 Dicembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Io posso parlare per me. Dei problemi della rosa ne sono conscio, lo dicevo già l'anno scorso subendo critiche a non finire, perché ero antimirabelliano secondo i geni, quindi figurati se penso che senza Gattuso avremmo risolto tutti i nostri problemi. Però come dissi anche l'anno scorso quando fu preso, non è un allenatore pronto per la nostra panchina. Noi abbiamo bisogno di un allenatore di livello, ma soprattutto esperto, che non faccia errori di crescita com'è normale che sia per Gattuso. Non possiamo permetterci sia rosa che allenatore inesperti e che devono crescere. Uno solo dei due. O compriamo i campioni e possiamo pure lasciare Gattuso, oppure prendiamo un valore aggiunto in panchina che mascheri un po' i problemi della squadra. Non ci sono alternative.



..


----------



## Ruuddil23 (16 Dicembre 2018)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Io penso che, davanti a queste prestazioni, se in panchina ci fosse stato un allenatore non appartenente alla storia del Milan, un Montella qualsiasi, o un Mihajlovic, o un Allegri, sarebbero stati crocifissi, così come in passato abbiamo giustamente fatto. Non riesco a capire perché con Gattuso in panchina invece questi ragionamenti lucidi non si possano fare. Lui è il Milan, è una bandiera, ci ha messo la faccia. Bene, lo pagano però per questo. In questo suo anno, cosa ha dato alla squadra? Parlo a livello tattico e di carattere? Io vedo solo una squadra intimorita che si difende perennemente contro chiunque incontri. Dudelange compreso (sia lì, che a Milano). Vedo una squadra il cui principale spartito, praticamente unico, è palla sulla destra a Suso e cerchiamo di muoverci di conseguenza sperando che indovini la giocata. Ora, posso capire che non abbia La Rosa del Barcellona, che Mirabelli abbia sperperato dei soldi per costruire una squadra completamente monca in alcuni ruoli e tipologie di giocatori, ma non posso credere che non possiamo proporre un’idea di gioco migliore di questa. Perché ditemi voi, onestamente, se avete mai l’idea che il Milan possa segnare durante le partite. Pure con il dudelange 4 goal sono arrivati con 2 auto goal su tiracci, una papera del portiere, e un azione casuale e rocambolesca.
> Abbiamo un tasso di infortunati mostruoso. Nel 2019 io non posso credere che si tiri in ballo solo la sfortuna. 1/2 infortunati possono essere. Non tutta la sequela. Che sia colpa di preparazione, gestione degli infortuni o altro non lo so, ma qualcosa di anomalo c’e.
> E anche la litania: Gattuso ha fatto 39 punti nel girone di ritorno, 65 in un anno, è roba per cui abbiamo insultato Galliani per anni. E giustamente. Tra l’altro 65 punti in anno NON bastano per andare in champions league. Quindi pure sto assioma è del tutto inutile.



Perfetto.


----------



## LukeLike (16 Dicembre 2018)

Purtroppo il passato rossonero di Gattuso offusca l'obbiettività e la lucidità nei giudizi. Per non parlare dell'astio verso Leonardo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Dicembre 2018)

Vattene! Ormai lo odio quasi quanto l'Inzaghi allenatore. Bravo.


----------



## LukeLike (18 Dicembre 2018)

Fallito, mediocre, inetto, incompetente, incapace, vergognoso, senza dignità.


----------



## Kayl (18 Dicembre 2018)

Senza palle!!!!!!!


----------



## bmb (18 Dicembre 2018)

Ottime le sostituzioni di Cutrone e Suso per difendere il risultato contro un Bologna molto pericoloso.


----------



## Zenos (18 Dicembre 2018)

Cos'altro deve succedere per cacciare quest incapace?


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Dicembre 2018)

B-a-s-t-a


----------



## BossKilla7 (18 Dicembre 2018)

Quanto dobbiamo scavare ancora?


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (18 Dicembre 2018)

Se ti vedo in giro ti sputo in faccia.


----------



## __king george__ (18 Dicembre 2018)

v
a
t
t
e
n
e


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Dicembre 2018)

Basta Rino, è il momento di dire basta


----------



## tonilovin93 (18 Dicembre 2018)

Credevo non potesse far peggio, invece mi sorprende sempre più. 
Una volta disse che per il bene del Milan si sarebbe fatto da parte.. Bene, quando ti levi dalle palle?


----------



## Kayl (18 Dicembre 2018)

Montella in 9 l’ha vinta su sto campo, fai veramente schifo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Dicembre 2018)

Grande allenatore.


----------



## LukeLike (18 Dicembre 2018)

Ci sta sabotando. Ci sta umiliando. Ci sta pigliando per il cu*o con le sue sostituzioni e con quel turco di m.


----------



## Goro (18 Dicembre 2018)

Anche stasera ha arricchito il suo curriulum al contrario: alla lunga lista aggiungiamo Bologna stasera


----------



## Garrincha (18 Dicembre 2018)

Chi da la colpa alla rosa di calcio non ne capisce nulla©

Occhi avvelenati! Legnate sui denti! Rabbia! Questo è calcio


----------



## hiei87 (18 Dicembre 2018)

Mi dispiace per la persona, però basta, questo strazio non può andare avanti. C'è in gioco il futuro del Milan.


----------



## admin (18 Dicembre 2018)

Occhio a Frosinone - Milan.

Quella può essere la classifica figura da cioccolatai alla Gattuso.


----------



## __king george__ (18 Dicembre 2018)

con il torino zero a zero indegno
usciti da un girone ridicolo di europa League
contro una squadra in zona retrocessione con un allenatore mezzo esonerato un altro zero a zero ridicolo

ma che aspettano a cacciarlo?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Dicembre 2018)

Scontro tra due grandissimi allenatori. Si è visto che bella partita è saltata fuori.


----------



## __king george__ (18 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Occhio a Frosinone - Milan.
> 
> Quella può essere la classifica figura da cioccolatai alla Gattuso.



se hanno un minimo di normalità mentale contro il Frosinone Gattuso non ci dovrebbe essere più….


----------



## Zenos (18 Dicembre 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> con il torino zero a zero indegno
> usciti da un girone ridicolo di europa League
> contro una squadra in zona retrocessione con un allenatore mezzo esonerato un altro zero a zero ridicolo
> 
> ma che aspettano a cacciarlo?



Maldini e Leonardo sono responsabili quanto mr veleno.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Dicembre 2018)

E' tardi per cacciarlo, dovevano farlo a Settembre dopo aver pareggiato contro l'Atalanta o l'Empoli. 
Io lo avrei cacciato da tempo ma ora chi mettiamo al suo posto?


----------



## singer (18 Dicembre 2018)

Gattuso non può più rimanere, deve essere sollevato dall'incarico. La squadra si è sfaldata, esiste solo un accrocchio di giocatori buttati in campo senza alcuna idea, senza alcuna guida. Pare la peggiore inter dei bei tempi di Orrico.


----------



## __king george__ (18 Dicembre 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Maldini e Leonardo sono responsabili quanto mr veleno.



ora assolutamente SI


----------



## Schism75 (18 Dicembre 2018)

Vi chiedo una cosa. In quante partite con lui allenatore abbiamo detto che schifo, o vergogna? Secondo me la maggior parte delle partite. Questo la dice lunga. Ma si continua a difenderlo. È solo sfortuna.


----------



## mandraghe (18 Dicembre 2018)

Come al solito chi ragionava con la sua testa e con i fatti e non in base a simpatie e preconcetti ci ha visto giusto anche stavolta. Era dal marzo scorso che ci si era accorti che Gattuso era inadatto e che, tolti i primi due mesi, il suo gioco era pietoso e con lui non si andava da nessuna. Era così evidente....Bastava vedere il derby di aprile e le partite con la juve per accorgersi, fin dalla scorsa primavera che Gattuso era totalmente inadatto, e pensare che c’erano Conte, e anche Sarri liberi, e noi invece abbiamo l’ennesimo dilettante in panchina, pazzesco.


Ah, Ringraziamo ancora l’ex ds cafone che anche con Gattuso ci ha visto, come sempre, giusto...


----------



## Cataldinho (18 Dicembre 2018)

Sembra che anche la squadra lo stia mollando, ormai giocano peggio che con montella.


----------



## __king george__ (18 Dicembre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> E' tardi per cacciarlo, dovevano farlo a Settembre dopo aver pareggiato contro l'Atalanta o l'Empoli.
> Io lo avrei cacciato da tempo ma ora chi mettiamo al suo posto?


mettano chi vogliono...anche il suo vice se necessario...poi a giungo si cambia


----------



## Goro (18 Dicembre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> E' tardi per cacciarlo, dovevano farlo a Settembre dopo aver pareggiato contro l'Atalanta o l'Empoli.
> Io lo avrei cacciato da tempo ma ora chi mettiamo al suo posto?



Mi ricorda dicembre scorso... incredibile dirlo ma ci sono ricascati


----------



## Zenos (18 Dicembre 2018)

Come al solito, ancora una volta, avevamo ragione noi.


----------



## LukeLike (18 Dicembre 2018)

Ma senza i due gol di Romagnoli nell'extra-time contro Genoa e Udinese dove sarebbe in classifica questa ameba?

Senza scordare quello di Cutrone contro la Roma. Sto qua è pure sculato, ma non ce la fa proprio.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Dicembre 2018)

Mi sanguinano gli occhi


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (18 Dicembre 2018)

Ofi Creta, Pisa, Palermo, Sion... milan

Non servirebbe aggiungere altro.


----------



## mabadi (18 Dicembre 2018)

Preferivo perdere 1 a 0 ma giocarmela e vedere una bella partita. Ma Gattuso ha giocato nel Milan ? si ricorda?


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Dicembre 2018)

Tra l'altro è pure riuscito ad annullare completamente le qualità di higuain, e ce ne vuole

Sarri che proveniva dall'Empoli alla prima stagione gli ha fatto fare 36 gol


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Dicembre 2018)

Ripenso ancora a come faceva lo splendido sto pagliaccio contro Montella.


----------



## mabadi (18 Dicembre 2018)

A questo punto meglio Leo in panchina.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Dicembre 2018)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro è pure riuscito ad annullare completamente le qualità di higuain, e ce ne vuole
> 
> Sarri che proveniva dall'Empoli alla prima stagione gli ha fatto fare 36 gol



Per far rendere Higuain andava bene pure Montella. E' il peggior allenatore che abbiamo avuto fin ora


----------



## JoKeR (18 Dicembre 2018)

Allenatore completamente inadatto che ci ha fatto sperare di esserci sbagliati per due soli mesi buoni.
Comunque la società verosimilmente non lo cambierà ora e speriamo in un miracoloso quarto posto.


----------



## Pit96 (18 Dicembre 2018)

Non l'ho mai detto perché volevo aspettare la fine del girone di andata, ma non si può continuare così. La squadra non sa che fare in campo. Non sembra nemmeno impegnarsi ora... una roba imbarazzante. Altro anno buttato via. Siamo quarti ma cadremo in basso in classifica se si continua così. Saluteremo Gattuso a fine stagione


----------



## Goro (18 Dicembre 2018)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ma senza i due gol di Romagnoli nell'extra-time contro Genoa e Udinese dove sarebbe in classifica questa ameba?
> 
> Senza scordare quello di Cutrone contro la Roma. Sto qua è pure sculato, ma non ce la fa proprio.



Sputa continuamente sulla fortuna. Fa una rabbia allucinante...


----------



## JoKeR (18 Dicembre 2018)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro è pure riuscito ad annullare completamente le qualità di higuain, e ce ne vuole
> 
> Sarri che proveniva dall'Empoli alla prima stagione gli ha fatto fare 36 gol



Chapeau


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Dicembre 2018)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Ofi Creta, Pisa, Palermo, Sion... milan
> 
> Non servirebbe aggiungere altro.



Non posso descrivere quanta rabbia mi fa quella lista. Sto sommaro normalmente sarebbe al massimo allenatore in periferia, in un azienda vera qualsiasi potrebbe - forse - pulire i bagni...ed invece ce lo troviamo sulla panchina del Milan dove non ci capisce niente.

Quanta rabbia.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Dicembre 2018)

Gattuso campa di rendita per le 6-7 partite vinte dell'anno scorso che gli hanno fruttato un rinnovo faraonico grazie a quell'incapace di Mirabelli, a parte quei 2-3 mesi io ricordo solo figure oscene, come non tirare mai in porta in due derby, lo 0-4 contro la Juve, le due partite col Benevento, lo 0-3 contro il Verona, lo 0-2 col Rjeka con 0 tiri in porta e le partite inguardabili di Europa League di quest'anno.


----------



## Goro (18 Dicembre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Gattuso campa di rendita per le 6-7 partite vinte dell'anno scorso che gli hanno fruttato un rinnovo faraonico grazie a quell'incapace di Mirabelli, a parte quei 2-3 mesi io ricordo solo figure oscene, come non tirare mai in porta in due derby, lo 0-4 contro la Juve, le due partite col Benevento, lo 0-3 contro il Verona, lo 0-2 col Rjeka con 0 tiri in porta e le partite inguardabili di Europa League di quest'anno.



Aggiungi: far fare punti all'amico Inzaghi salvandogli la panchina


----------



## bmb (18 Dicembre 2018)

Sta dicendo che è mancata la stoccata.


----------



## Pampu7 (18 Dicembre 2018)

finto milanista, un vero milanista stasera chiede scusa e se ne va


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Dicembre 2018)

La sostiruzione di Cutrone era giusta e logica, ma va beh, ormai si critica a prescindere. Il Milan si schiantava contro i 5 del Bologna da un'ora, la volonta era quella di allargare il gioco con Samu, cosa che tra l'atro è successa, con qualche giocata di Gonzalo e Chala finalmente redivivi. Poi dopo la demenziale espulsione purtroppo è calata la notte, con Laxalt a metà campo va sempre a finire solo in un modo..


----------



## GP7 (18 Dicembre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> La sostiruzione di Cutrone era giusta e logica, ma va beh, ormai si critica a prescindere. Il Milan si schiantava contro i 5 del Bologna da un'ora, la volonta era quella di allargare il gioco con Samu, cosa che tra l'atro è successa, con qualche giocata di Gonzalo e Chala finalmente redivivi. Poi dopo la demenziale espulsione purtroppo è calata la notte, con Laxalt a metà campo va sempre a finire solo in un modo..



Anche secondo me l'idea del cambio Cutrone Samu non era sbagliata. Il problema è che l'idea di Gattuso non era la mia, e Samu è finito anche lui a intasare il centro.

Detto questo per me il suo tempo è ampiamente finito.


----------



## Kayl (18 Dicembre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> La sostiruzione di Cutrone era giusta e logica, ma va beh, ormai si critica a prescindere. Il Milan si schiantava contro i 5 del Bologna da un'ora, la volonta era quella di allargare il gioco con Samu, cosa che tra l'atro è successa, con qualche giocata di Gonzalo e Chala finalmente redivivi. Poi dopo la demenziale espulsione purtroppo è calata la notte, con Laxalt a metà campo va sempre a finire solo in un modo..



allargare il gioco mettendolo dietro Higuain!? l'unica scelta sensata era metterlo per Calhanoglu in modo da avere uno che potesse crossare di prima col sinistro! e a cosa serve allargare il gioco avendo come unico attaccante uno che non attacca la profondità neanche se davanti alla porta ci fosse charlize theron a 90!?


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (18 Dicembre 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ripenso ancora a come faceva lo splendido sto pagliaccio contro Montella.



Tutti a ripetere "mi spiace per la persona" ma si sta rivelando una brutta persona. Non mi stupirei di sotterfugi, accordi in segreto, il tutto non certo per il bene del Milan.
Tante cose fan pensare che stia mentendo. Per esempio le scuse del cambio fatto ad Atene: oggi ha fatto double togliendo sia Cutrone (again..) che Suso.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Dicembre 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Tutti a ripetere "mi spiace per la persona" ma si sta rivelando una brutta persona. Non mi stupirei di sotterfugi, accordi in segreto in stile 'ndrangheta, il tutto non certo per il bene del Milan.
> Tante cose fan pensare che stia mentendo. Per esempio le scuse del cambio fatto ad Atene: oggi ha fatto double togliendo sia Cutrone (again..) che Suso.




L'apoteosi l'avremmo quando non vorrà rinunciare al suo ingaggio quando verrà esonerato. Perché l'esonero è matematico comunque a giugno.

Gattuso uomo vero, non pensa ai soldi cit.


----------



## SoloMVB (18 Dicembre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Gattuso campa di rendita per le 6-7 partite vinte dell'anno scorso che gli hanno fruttato un rinnovo faraonico grazie a quell'incapace di Mirabelli, a parte quei 2-3 mesi io ricordo solo figure oscene, come non tirare mai in porta in due derby, lo 0-4 contro la Juve, le due partite col Benevento, lo 0-3 contro il Verona, lo 0-2 col Rjeka con 0 tiri in porta e le partite inguardabili di Europa League di quest'anno.



Se pensi che Mirabelli gli abbia rinnovato per incapacita' sei proprio fuori strada,gli ha rinnovato per legami extra calcio,fidati.


----------



## __king george__ (18 Dicembre 2018)

c'è da dire che mi aspetterei ci mettessero la faccia anche i nostri dirigenti invece di lasciare gattuso a prendersi insulti da solo (per quanto giusti)


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (18 Dicembre 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> c'è da dire che mi aspetterei ci mettessero la faccia anche i nostri dirigenti invece di lasciare gattuso a prendersi insulti da solo (per quanto giusti)



Leo e Maldini declinano molte responsabilità, essendo arrivati da poco e giudicando questo Milan una specie di malato incapace di proporre un gioco migliore di questo, così giustificano l'attendismo, il difensivismo, la circospezione, di Gattuso. Forse pensano che un allenatore nuovo, per quanto bravo, non possa trasformare la squadra. Allora va bene che si vada in campo _sperando_ nella vittoria, senza cercarla con forza dato che questo malato è debole.
Non è solo Gattuso insomma ma c'è la complicità della dirigenza, che mira all'obiettivo minimo, così in quest'ottica tutti accettano i risultati mediocri e quest'atmosfera passa ai giocatori.


----------



## Albijol (19 Dicembre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> La sostiruzione di Cutrone era giusta e logica,



completamente in disaccordo. Samu lo mettevi al massimo al posto di Cahla. Non ti privi di uno dei pochi che hanno senso del gol contro la squadra più scarsa della Serie A


----------



## Zenos (19 Dicembre 2018)

Non trovo articoli dove dice: non ci ho mai capito nulla,mi dimetto.


----------



## Zagor (19 Dicembre 2018)

Come ho già detto, avevo sempre sperato che Rino potesse diventare il nostro Simeone. L'avevo sempre difeso perchè essendo stato una nostra bandiera, la nostalgia aveva preso il sopravvento offuscandomi il giudizio. Ma ad oggi devo ammettere di aver preso un grosso abbaglio e dare ragione a chi lo aveva capito molto prima di me. Eppure non mi spiego come uno che da giocatore ha vinto tutto, ha dato tutto per una maglia, è stato allenato da alcuni dei migliori tecnici, non riesca a trasmettere una qualsiasi idea di gioco. Forse non è così scontato che un ottimo giocatore possa diventare anche un ottimo allenatore.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (19 Dicembre 2018)

Roba indegna la partita di ieri. 
E già, come ampiamente previdibile, sono venuti fuori tutti i difensori a spada tratta di Gattuso:
"Siamo quarti con Rino! Se vuoi Gattuso out non sei un vero milanistah!11!".
Ragazzi, parliamoci chiaro, Montella in confronto era 10 volte meglio, ha pagato un inizio stagione disastroso con una squadra totalmente nuova dove tutti avevano aspettative altissime e il fatto di non essere stato milanista da giocatore. Chi continua a uscirsene con frasi sarcastiche del tipo "Eh qua adesso siamo arrivati a rimpiangere Montella", vorrei capire cosa abbia fatto Gattuso in piu di quest'ultimo. 
Chi continua a difenderlo con questa storia del quarto posto non riesce a vedere come siamo quarti per puro caso, abbiamo giocato TUTTE le partite allo stesso modo soffrendo e strappando una vittoria fortunosa all'ultimo, quando ci è andata male l'abbiamo persa, ma le abbiamo giocate tutte senza MAI dimostrare di poterla vincere davvero. Oltretutto le altre si stanno suicidando da sole e noi siamo appesi ancora la quarto posto. 
Davvero stamattina mi sono svegliato profondamente deluso e con voglia di seguire il Milan al minimo.


----------



## EmmePi (19 Dicembre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> E' tardi per cacciarlo, dovevano farlo a Settembre dopo aver pareggiato contro l'Atalanta o l'Empoli.
> Io lo avrei cacciato da tempo ma ora chi mettiamo al suo posto?



Non è mai troppo tardi, con questo non si tocca il fondo... si scava!


----------



## vannu994 (19 Dicembre 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Non è mai troppo tardi, con questo non si tocca il fondo... si scava!



Anzi sarebbe una fortuna, fare arrivare un allenatore con una squadra che è già al quarto posto...


----------



## sunburn (19 Dicembre 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Roba indegna la partita di ieri.
> E già, come ampiamente previdibile, sono venuti fuori tutti i difensori a spada tratta di Gattuso:
> "Siamo quarti con Rino! Se vuoi Gattuso out non sei un vero milanistah!11!".
> Ragazzi, parliamoci chiaro, Montella in confronto era 10 volte meglio, ha pagato un inizio stagione disastroso con una squadra totalmente nuova dove tutti avevano aspettative altissime e il fatto di non essere stato milanista da giocatore. Chi continua a uscirsene con frasi sarcastiche del tipo "Eh qua adesso siamo arrivati a rimpiangere Montella", vorrei capire cosa abbia fatto Gattuso in piu di quest'ultimo.
> ...


Ma infatti abbiamo visto cosa ha portato il cambio di Montella... Questi anni dovrebbero averci insegnato che cambiare tanto per cambiare è inutile e dannoso.
Io trovo indegno che si sputi sulla nostra Storia. Le critiche al Gattuso allenatore sono SACROSANTE e, se ci fosse in giro il nostro possibile allenatore dei prossimi tre anni, sarei il primo a volere l'esonero perché Gattuso ha dimostrato di non essere in grado di allenare il Milan. Ma un conto sono le legittime e, a mio parere, fondatissime critiche al suo operato di allenatore, altro conto sono gli insulti, che personalmente trovo patetici anche se rivolti agli avversari o alla peggiore delle pippe, figuriamoci a una nostra bandiera.


----------



## Naruto98 (19 Dicembre 2018)

È INCREDIBILE come sia ancora al suo posto e denoti una certa stima generale quando da allenatore ha il merito di aver giocato bene solo 4-5 partite all'inizio della sua esperienza. Poi partite penose, sofferte come mai prima avevo visto, e vinte spesso e volentieri al massimo con 1 goal di scarto. È imbarazzante come da quando c'è quest'incapace parafulmine in panchina non ricordi una partita portata sul 2-0 a fine primo tempo tranne rarissimi casi. Lo sport è passione, ma pure quella sta finendo. Essere tifoso del Milan non è più un dolce passatempo come essere tifoso di tutte le altre squadre, perché puntualmente ogni volta che pensiamo di aver toccato il fondo andiamo sempre più giù e ho paura che questo fondo non abbia un limite.


----------



## MarcoG (19 Dicembre 2018)

Premesso che non vedo sostituti idonei, ed io ora come ora continuerei così sicuramente, se decidessi di cambiare forse lo farei solo per togliere l'alibi "allenatore" a tifosi e giocatori. Ai tifosi perché niente, vogliono cambi allenatore ogni due settimane, ai giocatori perché le critiche a loro vengono nascoste.

Ho più paura di Donadoni che di Gattuso. Questo momento mi ricorda alcuni dei periodi di Sinisa, con buona parte dei tifosi che lo volevano fuori come allenatore incapace, salvo voi scoprire che era uno dei meno peggio...


----------



## Zenos (19 Dicembre 2018)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> È INCREDIBILE come sia ancora al suo posto e denoti una certa stima generale quando da allenatore ha il merito di aver giocato bene solo 4-5 partite all'inizio della sua esperienza. Poi partite penose, sofferte come mai prima avevo visto, e vinte spesso e volentieri al massimo con 1 goal di scarto. È imbarazzante come da quando c'è quest'incapace parafulmine in panchina non ricordi una partita portata sul 2-0 a fine primo tempo tranne rarissimi casi. Lo sport è passione, ma pure quella sta finendo. Essere tifoso del Milan non è più un dolce passatempo come essere tifoso di tutte le altre squadre, perché puntualmente ogni volta che pensiamo di aver toccato il fondo andiamo sempre più giù e ho paura che questo fondo non abbia un limite.



Ma infatti io non me la prendo più con Rino, oramai conclamato incapace. Ora la responsabilità è di chi non prende provvedimenti.Dov é Paolo?e Leonardo?


----------



## impero rossonero (19 Dicembre 2018)

l'unica cosa buona e' che i dirigenti (leonardo e maldini)finalmente avranno capito che bisogna comprare giocatori degni ...e che con gattuso non si va da nessuna parte ... in caso contrario saranno loro stessi ad essere sostituiti per primi... e saranno contestati pesantemente da quei 4 gatti che andranno ancora allo stadio per vedere il milan... singer non sta a perdere tempo...


----------



## Schism75 (19 Dicembre 2018)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Premesso che non vedo sostituti idonei, ed io ora come ora continuerei così sicuramente, se decidessi di cambiare forse lo farei solo per togliere l'alibi "allenatore" a tifosi e giocatori. Ai tifosi perché niente, vogliono cambi allenatore ogni due settimane, ai giocatori perché le critiche a loro vengono nascoste.
> 
> Ho più paura di Donadoni che di Gattuso. Questo momento mi ricorda alcuni dei periodi di Sinisa, con buona parte dei tifosi che lo volevano fuori come allenatore incapace, salvo voi scoprire che era uno dei meno peggio...



In realtà Sinisa non era granchè e si sapeva, avendo collezionato spesso magre figure. Ma venendo dall'anno di Inzaghi era sicuramente qualcosa che si avvicinava di più ad un allenatore professionista. La squadra però era sicuramente più debole di quella attuale, infortunati compresi (che poi pure questo mito degli infortuni è da sfatare). Se non vado errato però, nella stagione con Mihajlovic a questo punto del campionato avevamo più o meno gli stessi punti (28 a 2 giornate dalla fine, ora siamo a 27 a 3).


----------



## MarcoG (19 Dicembre 2018)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> In realtà Sinisa non era granchè e si sapeva, avendo collezionato spesso magre figure. Ma venendo dall'anno di Inzaghi era sicuramente qualcosa che si avvicinava di più ad un allenatore professionista. La squadra però era sicuramente più debole di quella attuale, infortunati compresi (che poi pure questo mito degli infortuni è da sfatare). Se non vado errato però, nella stagione con Mihajlovic a questo punto del campionato avevamo più o meno gli stessi punti (28 a 2 giornate dalla fine, ora siamo a 27 a 3).



Ti dirò, sono dell'avviso che una rosa così non può che ambire ad un allenatore modesto. Non saprei davvero come possano convincere un allenatore navigato a prendere in mano una squadra che si presenta contro la fiorentina con un centrocampo Bertolacci-Mauri....


----------



## iceman. (19 Dicembre 2018)

Ha perso 4 a 0 con la juventus, è uscito al girone di europa league.
Penso che in una società normale, l'esonero dell'allenatore sarebbe all'ordine del giorno, ma a quanto pare siamo autolesionisti quindi andiamo avanti con Rino, vero cuore rossonero


----------



## varvez (19 Dicembre 2018)

Ve l'avevo detto...


----------



## Garrincha (19 Dicembre 2018)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Premesso che non vedo sostituti idonei, ed io ora come ora continuerei così sicuramente, se decidessi di cambiare forse lo farei solo per togliere l'alibi "allenatore" a tifosi e giocatori. Ai tifosi perché niente, vogliono cambi allenatore ogni due settimane, ai giocatori perché le critiche a loro vengono nascoste.
> 
> Ho più paura di Donadoni che di Gattuso. Questo momento mi ricorda alcuni dei periodi di Sinisa, con buona parte dei tifosi che lo volevano fuori come allenatore incapace, salvo voi scoprire che era uno dei meno peggio...



Vabbè se il sostituito è Brocchi per forza che vai in peggio, così come se arriva Oddo o Nesta. 

Serve uno che il patentino ha dimostrato di meritarselo, finché provi con stagisti che già da giocatori erano al massimo portatori d'acqua o randellatori, non a caso il migliore degli ex è stato Seedorf che come calciatore aveva un'intelligenza calcistica di uno certo spessore


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Dicembre 2018)

Tutto come previsto. A dicembre tutti avrebbero voluto la sua testa.
Questa cosa la scrissi il giorno del suo rinnovo. A proposito grazie Mirabelli per l'ennesimo capolavoro. Come sempre il tempo è galantuomo. Per i Gattusiani, mi auguro abbiano la decenza di fare mea culpa,ed ammettere l'abbaglio. Detto questo ormai si va avanti almeno fino alla sosta. Dopo di che voglio augurarmi che in società prendano una decisione forte e prendano conte. Se prendono un traghettatore sono in malafede.


----------



## LukeLike (22 Dicembre 2018)

Che mentecatto ritardato


----------



## Blu71 (22 Dicembre 2018)

Ormai non ci capisce più nulla.


----------



## diavolo (22 Dicembre 2018)

Eh ma secondo gli illuminati Gattuso lo si critica per partito preso.


----------



## Pampu7 (22 Dicembre 2018)

vattene pescivendolo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Dicembre 2018)

Dai che siamo quarti cit.

Gattuso ha fatto più punti dopo allegri cit.


----------



## LukeLike (22 Dicembre 2018)

Calabria interno di centrocampo. Che aborto. Ma il patentino di allenatore lo danno a cani e porci?


----------



## Pit96 (22 Dicembre 2018)

Nel momento più semplice della stagione ha fatto scomparire la squadra


----------



## mandraghe (22 Dicembre 2018)

Abbiamo un allenatore che invece di basarsi sul gioco, sulla tattica o sugli schemi, si basa sul...veleno.


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Dicembre 2018)

Oggi c'è solo una cosa da capire: chi non vuole che giochi Montolivo.
Se è Gattuso deve prendersene le responsabilità, se è la società qualcuno deve parlare


----------



## Zenos (22 Dicembre 2018)

Ti ho amato con tutto me stesso,ma fai un passo indietro e dai le dimissioni.


----------



## Heaven (22 Dicembre 2018)

Adesso basta


----------



## Kayl (22 Dicembre 2018)

stai facendo schifo da mister tanto quanto ti sei fatto amare da giocatore.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Dicembre 2018)

Cose mai viste... partita persa perché abbiamo voluto fare 4-4-2 senza centrali di centrocampo... ogni anno una nuova invenzione


----------



## Pampu7 (22 Dicembre 2018)

se il duo leo paolo lo conferma anche a sto giro è perchè fa comodo così


----------



## Pivellino (22 Dicembre 2018)

Ammettendo che non abbia niente contro Montolivo mi deve spiegare come mai decide di perdere la partita schierando un terzino e un "non so che è" a centrocampo.
Penso che se gli è stato imposto dall'alto di non farlo giocare dovrebbe tirar fuori gli attributi e se non lo fa giocare perché c'è stato qualcosa allora è un vile senza coraggio, perché mente.
Non me ne vogliano i detrattori di Montolivo ma qua c'è da portare a casa almeno un punto per continuare a sperare e Montolivo perdio è meglio di Mauri e di qualsiasi altro che oggi è stato schierato a centrocampo.
Decide inoltre di mettere Laxalt e Cutrone in una partita che era in controllo, per cercare di vincerla di forza quando non hai centrocampo. Ma in che diamine di pianeta l'hanno trovato?
Ma veramente basta basta basta con ex calciatori Milan allenatori, ne ho pieni gli zebedei.

ps. sei un mentecatto!


----------



## EmmePi (22 Dicembre 2018)

Potevamo essere sopra l'Inter senza sforzi con un posto CL blindato invece ora siamo risucchiati e la vedo dura.....


----------



## EmmePi (22 Dicembre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Oggi c'è solo una cosa da capire: chi non vuole che giochi Montolivo.
> Se è Gattuso deve prendersene le responsabilità, se è la società qualcuno deve parlare



Guarda che probabilmente col mosciolivo finiva 0-2

La colpa non è che non abbia giocato lui.....


----------



## EmmePi (22 Dicembre 2018)

Tanto non lo cacciano sto raccomandato di....

Poi farà 4 punti nelle prossime 2 partite e tiramm 'nnanzi

Io non capisco... una società come Eliott che non ci ha pensato 2 volte a ripulire il Milan in tutti i settori, che caccerebbe in un batter d'occhio un manager che non rende anche nel breve periodo, lascia ancora il nulla sulla panchina del Milan?

C'è qualcosa sotto che non sappiamo????


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Dicembre 2018)

Finchè ci sarà questo tizio in panchina la Domenica (o Sabato) me ne vado in palestra proprio quando inizia la partita.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Dicembre 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Guarda che probabilmente col mosciolivo finiva 0-2
> 
> La colpa non è che non abbia giocato lui.....



Non si può giocare con i ruoli inventati. 
Questa è una regola che vale a prescindere.
Non me ne frega niente di come sarebbe finita con Montolivo in campo.
Alleni il Milan e non schieri gente fuori ruolo per una bambinata.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (22 Dicembre 2018)

Abbia la decenza di dimettersi...

Abbiamo un attaccante top e non riusciamo manco a dargli una palla decente in area...

Ma questa squadra qualche schema offensivo ce l'ha???


----------



## Jino (22 Dicembre 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Non si può giocare con i ruoli inventati.
> Questa è una regola che vale a prescindere.
> Non me ne frega niente di come sarebbe finita con Montolivo in campo.
> Alleni il Milan e non schieri gente fuori ruolo per una bambinata.



Ti do ragione, ma sulla vicenda Montolivo si parla senza cognizione di causa, non si sa se non gioca perchè Gattuso non vuole, se non gioca perchè la dirigenza lo ha imposto. Ognuno può dire la sua, ma la verità che ci può far parlare con cognizione di causa non ce l'hanno mai voluta dire.


----------



## Boomer (22 Dicembre 2018)

Vergognati. Potevi mettere Montolivo per Mauri invece per vincere la tua crociata e quella di Mirabilia sei passato a un centrocampo 2 con due mezzi morti in campo e ci hai fatto perdere. 

Vergognati.


----------



## Rossonero per sempre (22 Dicembre 2018)

Higuain non segna da 55 giorni...record negativo eguagliato solo quando era nel pancione di sua madre...grande mister!


----------



## Schism75 (22 Dicembre 2018)

In 13 mesi non ha dato nessun tipo di gioco offensivo a questa squadra. Tirare in ballo gli infortuni, che è vero ci sono stati, ma già dopo un buon numero di partitegiocate, è a mio modo di vedere solo per continuare a difendere una persona che è stata simbolo del Milan, e per cui la maggior parte di noi, e di molti organi di stampa, non riesce ad avere un giudizio imparziale. Perché la stessa squadra lo scorso anno è arrivata sesta, faticando in tantissime partite. Quest’anno il Milan ha fatto 3 goal con il Chievo (poco più che uno sparring partner), 4 con il Sassuolo (con 4 tiri da fuori area) e con la Sampdoria. Poi basta. Non parliamo in el, dove abbiamo spesso segnato in modo più che casuale. Mi pare veramente poco per una squadra come l’atalanta. Noi siamo il Milan. Figuratevi.
Tra l’altro è responsabilità dell’allenatore valutare se La Rosa è numericamente adeguata. Noi lo abbiamo detto da tempo che il centrocampo non poteva stare così. Lui ha accettato invece la situazione. Ne paga le conseguenze.
Se si fosse chiamato In altro modo lo avremmo, in maniera unanime, crocifisso già da tempo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Dicembre 2018)

Un demente non può allenare.


----------



## Schism75 (22 Dicembre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ti do ragione, ma sulla vicenda Montolivo si parla senza cognizione di causa, non si sa se non gioca perchè Gattuso non vuole, se non gioca perchè la dirigenza lo ha imposto. Ognuno può dire la sua, ma la verità che ci può far parlare con cognizione di causa non ce l'hanno mai voluta dire.




Si stava scaldando, per cui non penso che la diritenza abbia messo un niet,.


----------



## Aron (22 Dicembre 2018)

Questa situazione era già ampiamente prevista fin da luglio. Nulla di cui sorprendersi.
Il calcio è materia più semplice di quanto si creda.


----------



## Moffus98 (22 Dicembre 2018)

Mamma mia, io non ho più parole per definirlo. Basta, mollo per un pò con il Milan. Non ce la faccio a guardare queste mostruosità.


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Dicembre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ti do ragione, ma sulla vicenda Montolivo si parla senza cognizione di causa, non si sa se non gioca perchè Gattuso non vuole, se non gioca perchè la dirigenza lo ha imposto. Ognuno può dire la sua, ma la verità che ci può far parlare con cognizione di causa non ce l'hanno mai voluta dire.



Ma infatti io sto impazzendo, qualcuno parli!


----------



## BossKilla7 (22 Dicembre 2018)

Nulla di strano, chi ha un po' di sale in zucca ci era arrivato con un anno di anticipo


----------



## Pivellino (22 Dicembre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ti do ragione, ma sulla vicenda Montolivo si parla senza cognizione di causa, non si sa se non gioca perchè Gattuso non vuole, se non gioca perchè la dirigenza lo ha imposto. Ognuno può dire la sua, ma la verità che ci può far parlare con cognizione di causa non ce l'hanno mai voluta dire.



E questo, perdonami, è una decisione di Gattuso fino a prova contraria.
Non spetta a noi fare ipotesi, basiamoci su ciò che dice il mister.


----------



## Jino (22 Dicembre 2018)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Si stava scaldando, per cui non penso che la diritenza abbia messo un niet,.



Non mi esprimo nemmeno più. Non so di chi sia la colpa, ma oggi abbiamo perso perchè gli ultimi venti minuti li abbiamo fatti senza mediana. Giocando con un trequartista ed un terzino in mezzo al campo. Ma io dico, ma in primavera non c'è nemmeno un centrocampista di ruolo da far esordire? Piuttosto.....


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Dicembre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ti do ragione, ma sulla vicenda Montolivo si parla senza cognizione di causa, non si sa se non gioca perchè Gattuso non vuole, se non gioca perchè la dirigenza lo ha imposto. Ognuno può dire la sua, ma la verità che ci può far parlare con cognizione di causa non ce l'hanno mai voluta dire.



È stato escluso dalla rosa prima che arrivasse la nuova società. Detto ciò... visto che si continua a pagargli lo stipendio... trovo stupido tenere in piedi questo teatrino a costo di sacrificare risultati sul campo. Siamo in emergenza doveva giocare. Con la Samp in Coppa Italia 4 giorni prima della SI, chi gioca?

Che poi se lo faceva giocare e perdevamo lo stesso Gattuso si lavava il fastidio una volta per tutte


----------



## Jino (22 Dicembre 2018)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> E questo, perdonami, è una decisione di Gattuso fino a prova contraria.
> Non spetta a noi fare ipotesi, basiamoci su ciò che dice il mister.



I fatti dicono che Montolivo non gioca perchè c'è gente che si allena e comporta meglio di lui. 

O gattuso è sadico oltre ogni limite o Montolivo l'ha fatta talmente grossa da non poterglielo perdonare.


----------



## PM3 (22 Dicembre 2018)

Ed ecco si continua a contestare Gattuso dopo una partita persa con un unico tiro in porta subito…


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Dicembre 2018)

Un allenatore scarso, che sta nel suo posto senza merito.

Con un allenatore vero ora la pratica CL sarebbe bella che chiusa.. ed invece si rischia l'ennesima stagione mediocre. Ed l'ennesimo fallimento in panchina, avanti il prossimo. La Morace magari..


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Dicembre 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Ed ecco si continua a contestare Gattuso dopo una partita persa con un unico tiro in porta subito…



Alcuni esagerano, come sempre. Manco fosse sceso in campo il Milan di Ancellotti e fosse stato preso a pallonate da un Deportivo La Coruna qualsiasi.


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Ed ecco si continua a contestare Gattuso dopo una partita persa con un unico tiro in porta subito…



Guarda che perdere con un solo tiro in porta subito è un'aggravante, non una scusante eh?


----------



## Zenos (22 Dicembre 2018)

Inutile arrabbiarsi ancora con lui. È scarso. Iniziamo a contestare i due in tribuna che rimangono impassibili di fronte a questo scempio.


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Inutile arrabbiarsi ancora con lui. È scarso. Iniziamo a contestare i due in tribuna che rimangono impassibili di fronte a questo scempio.



.


----------



## Schism75 (22 Dicembre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non mi esprimo nemmeno più. Non so di chi sia la colpa, ma oggi abbiamo perso perchè gli ultimi venti minuti li abbiamo fatti senza mediana. Giocando con un trequartista ed un terzino in mezzo al campo. Ma io dico, ma in primavera non c'è nemmeno un centrocampista di ruolo da far esordire? Piuttosto.....


È sicuramente si, non so perché non ci fosse nemmeno un primavera di ruolo da mettere.


----------



## jacky (22 Dicembre 2018)

BASTAAA
300 minuti che non segniamo e non creiamo niente contro squadre tremende.

Oggi il Sassuolo ha creato 5 palle gol clamoroso contro il Toro. 5!!!


----------



## Pivellino (22 Dicembre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Alcuni esagerano, come sempre. Manco fosse sceso in campo il Milan di Ancellotti e fosse stato preso a pallonate da un Deportivo La Coruna qualsiasi.



Tutte le opinioni hanno diritto di rispetto, magari se uno legge che la terra è piatta un piccolo moto di disappunto concediamoglielo suvvia


----------



## sunburn (22 Dicembre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ti do ragione, ma sulla vicenda Montolivo si parla senza cognizione di causa, non si sa se non gioca perchè Gattuso non vuole, se non gioca perchè la dirigenza lo ha imposto. Ognuno può dire la sua, ma la verità che ci può far parlare con cognizione di causa non ce l'hanno mai voluta dire.


A me fa ridere che fino a ieri fosse "Mosciolivo, Mortovivo" ecc e che adesso in molti invochino Montolivo pur di andare contro allenatore e società. Gattuso ha mille colpe, ma non quella di non far giocare uno che ormai è un ex calciatore. E te lo dice uno che ha sempre ritenuto eccessive le critiche a Montolivo, che nelle prime due stagioni è stato uno dei meno peggio dei nostri.


----------



## Jino (22 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Guarda che perdere con un solo tiro in porta subito è un'aggravante, non una scusante eh?



Diciamo che perdere con un tiro in porta subito e ne hai fatti decine in porta ti puoi appellare alla sorte...ma se di tiri in porta ne fai mezzo...................


----------



## PM3 (22 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Guarda che perdere con un solo tiro in porta subito è un'aggravante, non una scusante eh?


In che modo?
LA Fiorentina non meritava assolutamente la vittoria… 
Abbiamo fatto un solo errore lasciando tirare Chiesa da 30 metri ed ha segnato… 
Colpa di Gattuso se con una formazione inventata abbiamo fatto meglio della Fiorentina, concedendo un solo tiro da 30 metri in tutta la partita…


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Dicembre 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Ed ecco si continua a contestare Gattuso dopo una partita persa con un unico tiro in porta subito…



Hahaha ora non posso neanche contestare?
Veniamo da una sconfitta in casa con la Juve, 3 pareggi di fila (gli ultimi 2 vergognosi) e una sconfitta in casa contro una squadra di calzolai (con tutto il rispetto per i calzolai) come la Fiorentina, condita con un'eliminazione vergognosa in un girone dei cartoni animati. Tra l'altro dopo 17 anni non siamo riusciti a fare un gol in 3 partite (due delle quali in casa e l'altra contro il Polonia di Inzaghi).
Dobbiamo anche applaudire ora?


----------



## Freddiedevil (22 Dicembre 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Ed ecco si continua a contestare Gattuso dopo una partita persa con un unico tiro in porta subito…



Il problema è che puoi subire gol al primo tiro. Ma noi cosa abbiamo fatto per segnare oggi?


----------



## Jino (22 Dicembre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> A me fa ridere che fino a ieri fosse "Mosciolivo, Mortovivo" ecc e che adesso in molti invochino Montolivo pur di andare contro allenatore e società. Gattuso ha mille colpe, ma non quella di non far giocare uno che ormai è un ex calciatore. E te lo dice uno che ha sempre ritenuto eccessive le critiche a Montolivo, che nelle prime due stagioni è stato uno dei meno peggio dei nostri.



Guarda sbagli persona, io non sono mai stato cosi critico con Montolivo, anzi una volta andato via Locatelli ancora ad agosto ho subito detto che sarebbe dovuto essere il vice Biglia, per inciso se lo fosse stato sono pure sicuro Lucas non si sarebbe rotto in quel modo perchè ha giocato tre gare in sette giorni.


----------



## mandraghe (22 Dicembre 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Un allenatore scarso, che sta nel suo posto senza merito.
> 
> Con un allenatore vero ora la pratica CL sarebbe bella che chiusa.. ed invece si rischia l'ennesima stagione mediocre. Ed l'ennesimo fallimento in panchina, avanti il prossimo. La Morace magari..




Si sapeva dall'anno scorso che sarebbe finita così. Molti, spero in buona fede, si sono basati sui punti fatti ma non sono andati più in là nel loro ragionamento.

Perché bastava guardare il derby di ritorno, le partite contro il benevento o le figuracce con la Juve per accorgersi che Gattuso era totalmente indatto ad allenare il Milan.


----------



## sunburn (22 Dicembre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Guarda sbagli persona, io non sono mai stato cosi critico con Montolivo, anzi una volta andato via Locatelli ancora ad agosto ho subito detto che sarebbe dovuto essere il vice Biglia, per inciso se lo fosse stato sono pure sicuro Lucas non si sarebbe rotto in quel modo perchè ha giocato tre gare in sette giorni.


Ti ho quotato solo per agganciarmi alla discussione. Io la pensavo come te, anche se devo dire che Biglia e Montolivo non mi hanno mai fatto impazzire come giocatori.


----------



## diavolo (22 Dicembre 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> È stato escluso dalla rosa prima che arrivasse la nuova società. Detto ciò... visto che si continua a pagargli lo stipendio... trovo stupido tenere in piedi questo teatrino a costo di sacrificare risultati sul campo. Siamo in emergenza doveva giocare. Con la Samp in Coppa Italia 4 giorni *prima della SI*, chi gioca?
> 
> Che poi se lo faceva giocare e perdevamo lo stesso Gattuso si lavava il fastidio una volta per tutte


Ah perché,ci vogliamo davvero presentare?


----------



## Guglielmo90 (22 Dicembre 2018)

Adesso si ripartirà con il tormentone eh siamo solo a 1 punto dal quarto posto. Gattuso quarto nell'anno solare. Lui è la storia del Milan.
Peccato che ci ne capisce un briciolo di calcio aveva capito come sarebbe finita già diversi mesi fa, ma a molti piace mettersi le fette di prosciutto sugli occhi. Siamo totalmente senza gioco, non ci si può nascondere davanti al "siamo quarti" quando sappiamo benissimo è piu per demeriti degli altri. Che poi non so dove saremmo senza quelle due partite vinte all'ultimo secondo con gol totalmente casuali di Romagnoli.


----------



## sunburn (22 Dicembre 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Si sapeva dall'anno scorso che sarebbe finita così. Molti, spero in buona fede, si sono basati sui punti fatti ma non sono andati più in là nel loro ragionamento.
> 
> Perché bastava guardare il derby di ritorno, le partite contro il benevento o le figuracce con la Juve per accorgersi che Gattuso era totalmente indatto ad allenare il Milan.


Gattuso non ha dato un'identità di gioco e questa è la sua colpa principale. 
Però credo sia illusorio pensare che senza lui arriveremmo quarti in carrozza. Questa rosa è troppo limitata tecnicamente e numericamente per poter realisticamente pensare alla qualificazione in Champions.


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Dicembre 2018)

Ormai non ci sta capendo più niente, come Montella a suo tempo

Questa mania di inserire laxalt al 75' ha stufato, poi vabbè, la decisione di tenere fuori Montolivo in una giornata come questa si commenta da sola


----------



## Jino (22 Dicembre 2018)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Ormai non ci sta capendo più niente, come Montella a suo tempo
> 
> Questa mania di inserire laxalt al 75' ha stufato, poi vabbè, la decisione di tenere fuori Montolivo in una giornata come questa si commenta da sola



Laxalt ha zero personalità. Troppo scarso per esser al Milan.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (22 Dicembre 2018)

Con la questione Montolivo si guarda il dito per non guardare la luna...questa squadra in 13 mesi con questo tecnico non ha un gioco né un'identità.


----------



## mandraghe (22 Dicembre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Gattuso non ha dato un'identità di gioco e questa è la sua colpa principale.
> Però credo sia illusorio pensare che senza lui arriveremmo quarti in carrozza. Questa rosa è troppo limitata tecnicamente e numericamente per poter realisticamente pensare alla qualificazione in Champions.



La rosa ha limiti nessuno lo nega, ma che questa rosa giochi da un anno con l'unico schema: palla a Suso e preghiamo, mi pare significativo del fatto che in panchina abbiamo un dilettante allo sbaraglio. 

Se poi a questo ci aggiungiamo il fatto che il mister trasmette solo negatività e paura ecco che giocatori che possono rendere di più fanno invece pena. 


Comunque l'errore sta a monte: e mi riferisco allo sciagurato rinnovo fattogli dall'ex ds cafone, una delle tante genialate fatte da Mirabelli ed appoggiate da un gruppo di tifosi che invece di analizzare le cose con lucidità ed oggettività ha preferito basarsi solo su numeri non veritieri senza considerare le tantissime cose negative mostrate da Gattuso già nella scorsa stagione, cose che puntualmente si sono riverificate anche quest'anno.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (22 Dicembre 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> La rosa ha limiti nessuno lo nega, ma che questa rosa giochi da un anno con l'unico schema: palla a Suso e preghiamo, mi pare significativo del fatto che in panchina abbiamo un dilettante allo sbaraglio.
> 
> Se poi a questo ci aggiungiamo il fatto che il mister trasmette solo negatività e paura ecco che giocatori che possono rendere di più fanno invece pena.
> 
> ...



A me sono rimaste impresse queste frasi:

"Gattuso è un innovatore, mica solo grinta: lo metto tra i Guardiola e i Sarri, mi ha fatto vedere certe cose..."

"Gattuso è tra i 5 allenatori migliori al mondo"

Che poi quali cose gli avrà fatto vedere? La salsiccia con la 'nduja?


----------



## mandraghe (22 Dicembre 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> A me sono rimaste impresse queste frasi:
> 
> "Gattuso è un innovatore, mica solo grinta: lo metto tra i Guardiola e i Sarri, mi ha fatto vedere certe cose..."
> 
> ...




Un ds mediocre non poteva che scegliere un allenatore mediocre. Solo grazie all'incompetenza di Mirabelli ci siamo ritrovati come allenatore l'ex mister della primavera. E per fortuna che quelli del Siviglia si son presi Montella altrimenti a quest'ora avremmo a libro paga pure Montella. 

E la cosa tragica è che il rinnovo venne fatto quando la spinta iniziale si era affievolita e stavamo ripiombando nella mediocrità. Ma sappiamo bene perché venne rinnovato Gattuso: comparaggio calabrese e parafulmine verso i tifosi, insomma una decisione che di tecnico non ha niente.


----------



## Goro (22 Dicembre 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> A me sono rimaste impresse queste frasi:
> 
> "Gattuso è un innovatore, mica solo grinta: lo metto tra i Guardiola e i Sarri, mi ha fatto vedere certe cose..."
> 
> ...



L'occhio di Mirabelli vede ogni cosa eh, non ne ha azzeccata una nemmeno per sbaglio


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Dicembre 2018)

V A T T E N E !

Nemmeno il Milan di Inzaghi é arrivato a livelli talmente deprimenti con una rosa assai piu scarsa. 

Non abbiamo ne gioco ne spirito di gruppo, dopo il gol non c'e stata alcuna reazione ne alcun arrembaggio finale. Sono cose che non si vedono nemmeno nelle squadre da retrocessione.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Dicembre 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> A me sono rimaste impresse queste frasi:
> 
> "Gattuso è un innovatore, mica solo grinta: lo metto tra i Guardiola e i Sarri, mi ha fatto vedere certe cose..."
> 
> ...



Che pagliaccio, il direttore sportivo peggiore della storia del calcio.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (22 Dicembre 2018)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> V A T T E N E !
> 
> Nemmeno il Milan di Inzaghi é arrivato a livelli talmente deprimenti con una rosa assai piu scarsa.
> 
> Non abbiamo ne gioco ne spirito di gruppo, dopo il gol non c'e stata alcuna reazione ne alcun arrembaggio finale. Sono cose che non si vedono nemmeno nelle squadre da retrocessione.



Almeno quell'anno la rosa era questa:

Diego Lopez 
Philippe Mexes 
Adil Rami 
Daniele Bonera 
Pablo Armero 
Michael Essien 
Jeremy Menez 
Marco Van Ginkel 
Giacomo Bonaventura 
Keisuke Honda 
Stephan El Shaarawy


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Dicembre 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Almeno quell'anno la rosa era questa:
> 
> Diego Lopez
> Philippe Mexes
> ...



Far peggio di una squadra con quella rosa é veramente un impresa. Vedere in nomi messi assieme cosi fa proprio impressione. Il fantasma di Essien che col calcio aveva chiuso da tempo.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (22 Dicembre 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> A me sono rimaste impresse queste frasi:
> 
> "Gattuso è un innovatore, mica solo grinta: lo metto tra i Guardiola e i Sarri, mi ha fatto vedere certe cose..."
> 
> ...



Che vergogna...e ci sta ancora chi si esalta quando parla questo qui


----------



## mandraghe (22 Dicembre 2018)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Far peggio di una squadra con quella rosa é veramente un impresa. Vedere in nomi messi assieme cosi fa proprio impressione. Il fantasma di Essien che col calcio aveva chiuso da tempo.



Infatti, l'ho scritto poco tempo fa: Gattuso è molto peggio di Inzaghi che appunto aveva una rosa oscena, un presidente rintronato ed una società in vendita. Situazioni assolutamente non paragonabili, come non sono paragonabili, ad es. Menez e Cerci con Suso e Higuain.


----------



## Zenos (22 Dicembre 2018)

.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Dicembre 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Un ds mediocre non poteva che scegliere un allenatore mediocre. Solo grazie all'incompetenza di Mirabelli ci siamo ritrovati come allenatore l'ex mister della primavera. E per fortuna che quelli del Siviglia si son presi Montella altrimenti a quest'ora avremmo a libro paga pure Montella.
> 
> E la cosa tragica è che il rinnovo venne fatto quando la spinta iniziale si era affievolita e stavamo ripiombando nella mediocrità. Ma sappiamo bene perché venne rinnovato Gattuso: comparaggio calabrese e parafulmine verso i tifosi, insomma una decisione che di tecnico non ha niente.



Io metterei la firma per riavere Montella. Pensa come siamo messi... Lo schifavo come pochi l'anno scorso. Con higuain e una società dietro decente con le romane messe così male Montella avrebbe almeno 6/7 punti in più


----------



## Mille e una notte (22 Dicembre 2018)

Finora in parte ha raccolto consensi per il discorso classifica. Quando il Milan si assestera' nuovamente al mitologico sesto posto sarà tutto più chiaro


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2018)

Così è troppo facile. E' come sparare sulla croce rossa.

A me, come al solito, piace parlare sempre con largo anticipo. Ed in modo obiettivo.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (22 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Così è troppo facile. E' come sparare sulla croce rossa.
> 
> A me, come al solito, piace parlare sempre con largo anticipo. Ed in modo obiettivo.



Come la maggior parte dei tifosi del Milan che ne capiscono un minimo, l'avevano anticipato tutti.


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (22 Dicembre 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Come la maggior parte dei tifosi del Milan che ne capiscono un minimo, l'avevano anticipato tutti.



ma cosa? se posso chiedere


----------



## Guglielmo90 (22 Dicembre 2018)

FrancoUomoVero ha scritto:


> ma cosa? se posso chiedere



Che con Gattuso non si andava da nessuna parte e avremmo fatto un altro anno mediocre?


----------



## Boomer (22 Dicembre 2018)

Quanto conti l'allenatore basta capirlo dal caso Inter. Brozo e Jao Mario prima di Spalletti erano dei giocatori altalenanti e ridicoli. Ora non saranno campioni ma comunque forniscono prestazioni sempre più o meno sufficienti. Questo perchè semplicemente sono sereni e inseriti in un contesto tattico sensato. Nel Milan invece puoi anche metterci un fenomeno a giocare che farebbe comunque ridere grazie a Mr Veleno.


----------



## elpacoderoma (22 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Così è troppo facile. E' come sparare sulla croce rossa.
> 
> A me, come al solito, piace parlare sempre con largo anticipo. Ed in modo obiettivo.





Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Come la maggior parte dei tifosi del Milan che ne capiscono un minimo, l'avevano anticipato tutti.



Avanti onestamente ora venitemi a dire che con Guardiola o Klopp giocatori come Calhanoglu Mauri Calabria Abate Zapata Borini Bertolacci si trasformavano un fenomeni e si vinceva lo scudetto


----------



## Guglielmo90 (22 Dicembre 2018)

Ah, e per quanto riguarda il primo Milan di Montella.
Montella ci ha fatto vincere la SuperCoppa e arrivare sesti con questa formazione:

Donnarumma; Abate, Paletta, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Kucka, Locatelli, Bertolacci; Suso, Bacca, Bonaventura. 

Ha fatto segnare a Bacca, considerato qui dentro come uno degli attaccanti piu scarsi di sempre, 20 gol in stagione.

Gattuso con una rosa superiore sta facendo rendere Higuain, un attaccante da 30 gol a stagione, a una media di 0,4 gol a partita.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (22 Dicembre 2018)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Avanti onestamente ora venitemi a dire che con Guardiola o Klopp giocatori come Calhanoglu Mauri Calabria Abate Zapata Borini Bertolacci si trasformavano un fenomeni e si vinceva lo scudetto



Tra vincere lo Scudetto e vincere con Olympiakos, Dudelange e Bologna ce ne passa. E anche tanto.


----------



## Boomer (22 Dicembre 2018)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Avanti onestamente ora venitemi a dire che con Guardiola o Klopp giocatori come Calhanoglu Mauri Calabria Abate Zapata Borini Bertolacci si trasformavano un fenomeni e si vinceva lo scudetto



Nessuno chiede al mister di battere Napoli o Juve o vincere lo scudo. Dimmi te se 0 punti con la Fiore , 1 con empoli cagliari e bologna ( genoa e udinese vinte grazie a romagnoli modalità Ronaldo ) sono normali.


----------



## EmmePi (22 Dicembre 2018)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Abbia la decenza di dimettersi...
> 
> Abbiamo un attaccante top e non riusciamo manco a dargli una palla decente in area...
> 
> Ma questa squadra qualche schema offensivo ce l'ha???



Ormai c'ha il culo saldato alla panchina!


----------



## EmmePi (22 Dicembre 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Ah, e per quanto riguarda il primo Milan di Montella.
> Montella ci ha fatto vincere la SuperCoppa e arrivare sesti con questa formazione:
> 
> Donnarumma; Abate, Paletta, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Kucka, Locatelli, Bertolacci; Suso, Bacca, Bonaventura.
> ...



Ti quoto appieno.


----------



## EmmePi (22 Dicembre 2018)

che dite, se scrivo una letterina a Babbo Natale... me lo porta un nuovo allenatore?


----------



## leviatano (22 Dicembre 2018)

Se avesse un po' di amor proprio, dovrebbe dare le dimissioni.


----------



## jacky (22 Dicembre 2018)

Tutti attaccati Allan grana, chi glieli rida 5 lordi all’anno prima della pensione?
Comunque risultato pessimo dell’Inter... e io scemo che continuò a tifare per Spalletti.
Non ne usciremo mai! Siamo forti solo al Tas e in campo facciamo pena. Che delusione Elliott, si parla con i risultati sul prato verde... non mi frega niente fare l’EL per poi fare figuracce!!!


----------



## Aron (22 Dicembre 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Ormai c'ha il culo saldato alla panchina!



In questo momento non credo proprio.


----------



## alcyppa (22 Dicembre 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> In questo momento non credo proprio.



Ma si, ne faranno il caprio espiatorio (e non a torno, ha moltissime colpe).


Il problema è che non è da cambiare ora... Ora ti rovini anche la prossima stagione...


----------



## Pitermilanista (22 Dicembre 2018)

Il miglior indicatore del comportamento futuro è il comportamento passato. Pisa 2016-17: a ottobre, Pisa-Verona 0-0, Salernitana-Pisa 0-0 e Pisa-Perugia 0-1. A dicembre, Pro Vercelli-Pisa 0-0, Pisa-Bari 0-0, Cittadella-Pisa 1-0, Pisa-Spezia 0-0, Benevento-Pisa 1-0. In due mesi, otto partite in serie senza segnare un gol.
Succedeva con le pippe del Pisa, succede con Higuain e Suso, succederebbe pure con Ronaldo e Messi. È lui la palla al piede. Due giocatori alla volta oltre la linea della palla, cose mai viste nmeno ai tempi del libero staccato e del catenaccio anni 60.

Peggior allenatore nella storia del Milan, rivaluta in pieno anche somari come Brocchi e Inzaghi. 
E uomo da poco, visto che si è messo a frignare per l'addio del suo amichetto in estate, ma senza dimettersi, e aspettando di essere licenziato mentre fa affondare la barca con scelte assurde, e divertendosi a tirare frecciate al suo nemico in societa. 

Torna presto a mangiare salsicce col tuo compare, disgrazia che ci sei capitata!


----------



## Aron (22 Dicembre 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ma si, ne faranno il caprio espiatorio (e non a torno, ha moltissime colpe).
> 
> 
> Il problema è che non è da cambiare ora... Ora ti rovini anche la prossima stagione...



Peggio di cambiarlo ora, c’è solo cambiarlo a febbraio. 
Spero che il cambio di allenatore se non altro possa spingere la proprietà a investire.
Se arriva Wenger (come sembra da tempo) in teoria un paio di regali dovrebbero farglieli.


----------



## EmmePi (22 Dicembre 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> In questo momento non credo proprio.



Intendevo dire che non si dimetterà MAI! Poi si può prendere tutta la panchina con lui e buttarla al cesso!


----------



## Schism75 (22 Dicembre 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Nessuno chiede al mister di battere Napoli o Juve o vincere lo scudo. Dimmi te se 0 punti con la Fiore , 1 con empoli cagliari e bologna ( genoa e udinese vinte grazie a romagnoli modalità Ronaldo ) sono normali.



Ma infatti sempre con questa scusa. Si pretendeva che venissero costruite le basi. Come ad esempio klopp ha fatto al Liverpool la prima mezza stagione. Ma quando un allenatore, con soli 5 anni di esperienza, 5 anni non tutti completi e molto sofferti, per sua stessa ammissione ha solo pensato a costituire la fase difensiva in tutte le sue esperienze, cosa che si è ampiamente vista lo scorso campionato, poteva nei soli 3 mesi estivi di colpa inventare schemi offensivi, movimenti? La risposta che ho sempre sostenuto è: NO. Questi dettami tecnici hanno bisogno di tempo (anni) per essere pensati, sviluppati e applicati da un allenatore. Provati, riprovati, sistemati,fino a trovare la formula giusta. Magari tra 3-4 anni, dopo che si fosse fatto una gavetta più seria di quella precedente, allora avrebbe potuto iniziare ad essere un serio pretendente per la nostra panchina.

Vi invito a quante partite memorabili, in cui abbiamo vinto nettamente, senza soffrire, sia nel gioco che nel risultato. Io me ne ricordo una sola: roma Milan 0-2. In oltre 40 partite sulla panchina mi pare poca roba.


----------



## jacky (22 Dicembre 2018)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Il miglior indicatore del comportamento futuro è il comportamento passato. Pisa 2016-17: a ottobre, Pisa-Verona 0-0, Salernitana-Pisa 0-0 e Pisa-Perugia 0-1. A dicembre, Pro Vercelli-Pisa 0-0, Pisa-Bari 0-0, Cittadella-Pisa 1-0, Pisa-Spezia 0-0, Benevento-Pisa 1-0. In due mesi, otto partite in serie senza segnare un gol.
> Succedeva con le pippe del Pisa, succede con Higuain e Suso, succederebbe pure con Ronaldo e Messi. È lui la palla al piede. Due giocatori alla volta oltre la linea della palla, cose mai viste nmeno ai tempi del libero staccato e del catenaccio anni 60.
> 
> Peggior allenatore nella storia del Milan, rivaluta in pieno anche somari come Brocchi e Inzaghi.
> ...



Lo dico da mesi... lo vorrei veder allenare un Chievo.
Anche oggi, 3 occasioni: Chala rimpallo, Suso personale, Suso tiraccio sulla testa di Rodriguez. GIOCO ZERO. Tutto improvvisazione, foga e individualità.
Sono in 3 in tribuna, Gazidis, Maldini, Leonardo... non vedono?


----------



## Moffus98 (23 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Così è troppo facile. E' come sparare sulla croce rossa.
> 
> A me, come al solito, piace parlare sempre con largo anticipo. Ed in modo obiettivo.



Mi ricordo come se fosse ieri quella giornata di Luglio in cui presentarono Leonardo come DS. Nel momento in cui diede fiducia a Gattuso al 100% confermandolo come allenatore del Milan, da li ho capito che avremmo buttato un'altra stagione e avevo pronosticato l'esonero a Dicembre. Beh, direi che ci siamo. Aspettiamo ancora qualche giorno e vediamo.


----------



## elpacoderoma (23 Dicembre 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Tra vincere lo Scudetto e vincere con Olympiakos, Dudelange e Bologna ce ne passa. E anche tanto.





Boomer ha scritto:


> Nessuno chiede al mister di battere Napoli o Juve o vincere lo scudo. Dimmi te se 0 punti con la Fiore , 1 con empoli cagliari e bologna ( genoa e udinese vinte grazie a romagnoli modalità Ronaldo ) sono normali.



ragazzi oggi in emergenza ma che pretendevamo? ha schierato la formazione in base alla rosa che il genio di mirabelli gli ha messo a disposizione. 
per quanto riguarda le altre partite, secondo me ce un problema di base come piu di qualcuno ha fatto notare nel forum: mancano giocatori in alcuni ruoli, abbiamo la pesante assenza di un esterno sinistro e cerchiamo di adattarci Calhanoglu e Castillejo.
Non possiamo giocare con alcun modulo. Senza contare la catastrofe di infortuni.
Io non difendo Gattuso, attacco chi gli ha costruito la squadra.


----------



## Schism75 (23 Dicembre 2018)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> ragazzi oggi in emergenza ma che pretendevamo? ha schierato la formazione in base alla rosa che il genio di mirabelli gli ha messo a disposizione.
> per quanto riguarda le altre partite, secondo me ce un problema di base come piu di qualcuno ha fatto notare nel forum: mancano giocatori in alcuni ruoli, abbiamo la pesante assenza di un esterno sinistro e cerchiamo di adattarci Calhanoglu e Castillejo.
> Non possiamo giocare con alcun modulo. Senza contare la catastrofe di infortuni.
> Io non difendo Gattuso, attacco chi gli ha costruito la squadra.


Poteva non avallare la rosa. Rosa che il suo amico Mirabelli ha costruito e che quest’anno avrebbe completato con giocatori come halilovic.


----------



## elpacoderoma (23 Dicembre 2018)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Poteva non avallare la rosa. Rosa che il suo amico Mirabelli ha costruito e che quest’anno avrebbe completato con giocatori come halilovic.



L' allenatore non deve avallare nulla, si limita ,come dice la parola stessa, ad allenare e a schierare in campo i migliori.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (23 Dicembre 2018)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Poteva non avallare la rosa. Rosa che il suo amico Mirabelli ha costruito e che quest’anno avrebbe completato con giocatori come halilovic.



Non capisco perchè l'abbia buttato dentro ad Atene nella partita fino ad allora più importante della stagione ma non lo ha mai schierato nè prima nè dopo, nemmeno a Bologna, nemmeno contro la Fiorentina con l'emergenza che c'era a centrocampo.
Se davvero è un altro de _gli impresentabili_ perchè lo ha messo contro l'Olympiakos?


----------



## neversayconte (23 Dicembre 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Non capisco perchè l'abbia buttato dentro ad Atene nella partita fino ad allora più importante della stagione ma non lo ha mai schierato nè prima nè dopo, nemmeno a Bologna, nemmeno contro la Fiorentina con l'emergenza che c'era a centrocampo.
> Se davvero è un altro de _gli impresentabili_ perchè lo ha messo contro l'Olympiakos?



L ha messo in campo contro il dudelange a San Siro. Partita facilissima eppure ha fatto rimpiangere il titolare


----------



## fra29 (23 Dicembre 2018)

Ragazzi Qua continuiamo a parlare di Rosa scarsa ma ci rendiamo conto che, se fosse vero quanto dichiarato da Peppe Di Stefano durante la partita al passaggio al 442, gli stessi giocatori rimangono basiti per le scelte del mister?
Come pensate possa reagire uno spogliatoio quando un pincopallo come Calabria si chiede se davvero si passa a 2 con un terzino come centrale?
Pensate che di ste robe nello spogliatoio non ne parlino?


----------



## Jino (23 Dicembre 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi Qua continuiamo a parlare di Rosa scarsa ma ci rendiamo conto che, se fosse vero quanto dichiarato da Peppe Di Stefano durante la partita al passaggio al 442, gli stessi giocatori rimangono basiti per le scelte del mister?
> Come pensate possa reagire uno spogliatoio quando un pincopallo come Calabria si chiede se davvero si passa a 2 con un terzino come centrale?
> Pensate che di ste robe nello spogliatoio non ne parlino?



Finire in mediana con Calabria e Chala è stata un azzardo clamoroso che abbiamo pagato a caro prezzo. Capisco l'emergenza, ma non puoi rischiare cosi tanto, appurato che Montolivo per X motivo non poteva entrare, piuttosto pur di tenere la mediana a tre poteva azzardare Romagnoli o Musacchio davanti la difesa. E poi, dalla primavera non c'era davvero nessun centrocampista di ruolo da lanciare? I giovani sono spesso nati dalle emergenze, vuol dire che proprio in primavera c'è una pochezza disarmante nel ruolo.


----------



## Clarenzio (23 Dicembre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Finire in mediana con Calabria e Chala è stata un azzardo clamoroso che abbiamo pagato a caro prezzo. Capisco l'emergenza, ma non puoi rischiare cosi tanto, appurato che Montolivo per X motivo non poteva entrare, piuttosto pur di tenere la mediana a tre poteva azzardare Romagnoli o Musacchio davanti la difesa. E poi, dalla primavera non c'era davvero nessun centrocampista di ruolo da lanciare? I giovani sono spesso nati dalle emergenze, vuol dire che proprio in primavera c'è una pochezza disarmante nel ruolo.



La nostra Primavera fa realmente schifo Jino, non credo ci siano giocatori che potranno mai emergere


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (23 Dicembre 2018)

Non è ancora stato esonerato?

Altro che quarti... o ce ne liberiamo o dovremo lottare per i preliminari di Europa League...


----------



## Boomer (23 Dicembre 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi Qua continuiamo a parlare di Rosa scarsa ma ci rendiamo conto che, se fosse vero quanto dichiarato da Peppe Di Stefano durante la partita al passaggio al 442, gli stessi giocatori rimangono basiti per le scelte del mister?
> Come pensate possa reagire uno spogliatoio quando un pincopallo come Calabria si chiede se davvero si passa a 2 con un terzino come centrale?
> Pensate che di ste robe nello spogliatoio non ne parlino?



Ma Gattuso è il primo inadeguato. Tra l'altro da quando protegge l'operato di Miraminchia non lo sopporto più manco come persona.


----------



## elpacoderoma (24 Dicembre 2018)

Per assurdo alla sua squadra manca ciò che lo caratterizzava di più da giocatore, e purtroppo non è riuscito a trasmettere: la grinta.


----------



## Raryof (24 Dicembre 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Cosa vi aspettavate da uno che pur allenando il Milan fa le solite dichiarazioni di quando era a Creta: "Qui gli stipendi arrivano sempre" (lo avrà detto 200.000 volte da quando è qui), sembra quasi una roba che deve dire come da contratto ogni volta che fa una conferenza stampa... queste dichiarazioni ogni volta che vengono pronunciate da lui, da allenatore del Milan, ci ridimensionano peggio di qualsiasi altra cosa.
> E' un allenatore che di suo non propone nulla, non inventa nulla, il 433 era il modulo del periodo d'oro? e allora quello è il modulo che dobbiamo usare, pazienza se offensivamente non viene proposto nulla e mi fa specie sentire Mirabelli che si mette nella mani di Gattuso, uno che se gli chiedi un giocatore vola sempre basso, grinta, forza, ecco i giocatori che piacciono a lui e quindi zaacc Milan su Zaza.
> Devono andare via tutti, non sono all'altezza, nessuno di loro, neppure Gattuso che come allenatore non è in grado di gestire certe situazioni avendo grossi limiti di conoscenza dei giocatori, di moduli, di altro che non sia il giocare per lo 0-0 1-0, questo a prescindere dalla scarsa capacità di comunicazione che passa anche dalle solite frasi fatte e un italiano poco forbito( e vi dirò che se vuoi pensare in grande sarebbe meglio avere profili da Milan e non burberi che non spiaccicano un congiuntivo nemmeno per caso).
> Voi mi direte, ma che c'entra? beh provate a portare i campioni con uno come Gattuso in panca... per me non verrebbero nemmeno con la Champions.




Che tristezza.
Questo pensavo a luglio, LUGLIO.
E Gattuso lo avrei cacciato ad aprile, altro che rinnovo.
Un allenatore più spoilerato di questo era difficile da trovare, cavolo mi rileggo e penso, ma la crescita di questo presunto fenomeno? 
Analfabeta, scarso, un non allenatore, un compagno al più, indecente con quelli buoni, indecente con gli scarsi (cioè dello stesso livello suo), uno che non ha fatto gavetta, uno che dopo 3 partite era già fortissimo, uno che da 13 mesi gioca alla stessa maniera, cioè male o meglio senza nessuna idea di gioco che non sia il non prenderle e giocare per lo 0-0.
Uno scarso, un profilo indegno, uno a cui stiamo facendo un favore per niente, tanto cosa devi destabilizzare? sono nelle mani di uno che sa di aver fatto jackpot l'anno scorso e invece di partire con lo stage da allenatorino in provincia lo ha fatto direttamente nel Milan ingestibile con proprietà appena insediatasi.
Ma davvero qualcuno pensava ad un epilogo diverso da questo? ecco da dove parte sempre l'errore qui, si parte sempre dall'allenatore sbagliato per la proprietà sbagliata che giustamente avrà a disposizione dei giocatori sbagliati, il peggio però arriva quando si sa già chi siede in panca e chi prende le decisioni non va d'accordo col presunto allenatore...il disastro era annunciato, da subito.
E mi meraviglio di Gattuso, poteva farsi da parte da eroe ma fesso non è,logicamente, sa che le solite tempistiche sfortunate giocano a suo favore e tira finché può, questo ruolo fa gola un po' a tutti soprattutto chi si è trovato lì per sbaglio.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (26 Dicembre 2018)

Se non vinci oggi spero che qualcuno ti sputi addosso veleno e che ti arrivino tante legante sui denti e che si tocchi con mano quanto starai di m.


----------



## Raryof (26 Dicembre 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Se non vinci oggi spero che qualcuno ti sputi addosso veleno e che ti arrivino tante legante sui denti e che si tocchi con mano quanto starai di m.



Se non vince oggi non devono permettergli di fare nemmeno la conferenza stampa post partita, esonerato a fine partita, prima del rientro negli spogliatoi.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Dicembre 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Che tristezza.
> Questo pensavo a luglio, LUGLIO.
> E Gattuso lo avrei cacciato ad aprile, altro che rinnovo.
> Un allenatore più spoilerato di questo era difficile da trovare, cavolo mi rileggo e penso, ma la crescita di questo presunto fenomeno?
> ...



ma siamo ultimi in classifica?


----------



## Zenos (26 Dicembre 2018)

Come può un allenatore essere confermato o meno sulla base di 2 partite con squadre in lotta retrocessione? questa cosa mi fa impazzire,o prendono una decisione forte a prescindere dall'esito dei prossimi scontri oppure Gattuso è davvero un paracadute che serve loro per nascondere la incapacità di trovare la giusta quadra.


----------



## admin (26 Dicembre 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Come può un allenatore essere confermato o meno sulla base di 2 partite con squadre in lotta retrocessione? questa cosa mi fa impazzire,o prendono una decisione forte a prescindere dall'esito dei prossimi scontri oppure Gattuso è davvero un paracadute che serve loro per nascondere la incapacità di trovare la giusta quadra.



Perchè al Milan ormai basta una vittoria (contro una squadra di Serie B) per festeggiare alla stregua di un successo in coppa del mondo. Sono anni che le cose vanno così.


----------



## jacky (26 Dicembre 2018)

Ma fin quando abbiamo tifosi che sostengono che è a -1 dal quinto posto, che più di così che deve fare, che è dietro ad Allegri e ha fatto più punti del Napoli (ignorando il cambio Sarri/Ancelotti), che ha fatto benissimo ad uscire dall'EL per giocarsi il campionato... COSA VOGLIAMO?

Oggi i tifosi che hanno capacità di giudizio e analisi sono pochissimi, nessuno riesce a capire che in questo campionato ridicolo abbiamo un Parma che viene dalla serie D in zona Champions League, che non c'è gioco, non esiste progetto, che abbiamo beccato 2 eliminazioni in 10 gare dalla Coppa europea di serie B, ci siamo fatti ridere dietro in mondovisione nella finale di Coppa Italia...
Teniamoci questo ragazzi, basta!

Gattuso che subisce le mie forti critiche è almeno uno che tiene a questi colori, che ci soffre e lavora come un pazzo per raddrizzare la baracca (con evidenti limiti). È uno che quando si perde sta male fisicamente e non dorme, ha il mio rispetto e la stima.
Al contrario di tutti quelli che non sanno fare un'analisi di medio-lungo periodo che saranno gli stessi che esultavano per il sesto posto di Montella, che invocavano rinnovi plurimilionari etc...
Questa gente merita di essere spennata e non vedere una vittoria, perché la critica giusta e sana è una ricchezza per qualsiasi azienda, quella che fanno loro è nociva.


----------



## EmmePi (26 Dicembre 2018)

Ora spero solo che se non si vince oggi salta sto incapace...
Hanno detto che servono assolutamente 6 punti nelle prossime 2 partite? Che siano di parola.
Giuro che oggi gufo, mi spiace e mi piange il cuore, ma io vedo in prospettiva e non alla giornata!


----------



## jacky (26 Dicembre 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Ora spero solo che se non si vince oggi salta sto incapace...
> Hanno detto che servono assolutamente 6 punti nelle prossime 2 partite? Che siano di parola.
> Giuro che oggi gufo, mi spiace e mi piange il cuore, ma io vedo in prospettiva e non alla giornata!



Chi lo ha detto? Gattuso resta, allenatori top non sono attratti... qui si spende solo per avvocati, ricorsi e tribunali!
Singer è arrivato a inizio luglio, ha avuto 50 giorni per raddrizzare la baracca dal punto di vista tecnico, di regole e con un paio di buoni acquisti. Non c'è riuscito per un semplice motivo... perché non capisce niente di pallone! Ha anche avuto la fortuna più grande del mondo, non avere nessun vincolo e l'allenatore migliore libero.
Poi vabbè la storia parla per lui in altri campi, ma quello che sta facendo in Telecom è un'altra cosa vergognosa della sua parentesi italiana...


----------



## Pampu7 (26 Dicembre 2018)

E anche oggi dopo l'ennesima sconfitta verrai riconfermato pescivendolo


----------



## mil77 (26 Dicembre 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Ora spero solo che se non si vince oggi salta sto incapace...
> Hanno detto che servono assolutamente 6 punti nelle prossime 2 partite? Che siano di parola.
> Giuro che oggi gufo, mi spiace e mi piange il cuore, ma io vedo in prospettiva e non alla giornata!



Scusa ma esattamente chi ha detto che x non esonerarlo servono 6 punti in due partite?


----------



## EmmePi (26 Dicembre 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Chi lo ha detto? Gattuso resta, allenatori top non sono attratti... qui si spende solo per avvocati, ricorsi e tribunali!
> Singer è arrivato a inizio luglio, ha avuto 50 giorni per raddrizzare la baracca dal punto di vista tecnico, di regole e con un paio di buoni acquisti. Non c'è riuscito per un semplice motivo... perché non capisce niente di pallone! Ha anche avuto la fortuna più grande del mondo, non avere nessun vincolo e l'allenatore migliore libero.
> Poi vabbè la storia parla per lui in altri campi, ma quello che sta facendo in Telecom è un'altra cosa vergognosa della sua parentesi italiana...



Io dico che se hanno un minimo di programmazione e giudizio capiscono che il 4° posto con Gatto allenatore è una utopia!
Se vogliono la CL per i progetti futuri di tornar grandi Gatto deve andare fuori IERI!!!


----------



## jacky (26 Dicembre 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Io dico che se hanno un minimo di programmazione e giudizio capiscono che il 4° posto con Gatto allenatore è una utopia!
> Se vogliono la CL per i progetti futuri di tornar grandi Gatto deve andare fuori IERI!!!



Per me tra quei 4-5 ci sono solo giochetti di potere su chi comanda ma non reali discussioni di pallone.
È una sensazione, penso sia così e penso di sbagliarmi.
Ma io continuo a non vedere una società di calcio, gente che sa di pallone e di tattica, che si chiude in una stanza e parla di sport anche giorni interi.
Non abbiamo un Presidente come si deve, non abbiamo comunicazione efficace e quando serve.
Il risultato è una conseguenza, avere Gattuso lì fa comodo a tanti... come Montella l'anno scorso.


----------



## EmmePi (26 Dicembre 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Per me tra quei 4-5 ci sono solo giochetti di potere su chi comanda ma non reali discussioni di pallone.
> È una sensazione, penso sia così e penso di sbagliarmi.
> Ma io continuo a non vedere una società di calcio, gente che sa di pallone e di tattica, che si chiude in una stanza e parla di sport anche giorni interi.
> Non abbiamo un Presidente come si deve, non abbiamo comunicazione efficace e quando serve.
> Il risultato è una conseguenza, avere Gattuso lì fa comodo a tanti... come Montella l'anno scorso.



Spero che ti sbagli, Gazosa e Leo hanno capacità manageriali e ne capiscono di calcio. Presidente e Proprietario non necessariamente ne devono avere, ma solo manageriali, anzi meglio non ne abbiano (ricordate B. e le sue pretese di fare le formazioni)


----------



## Guglielmo90 (26 Dicembre 2018)

Ehh... Ma che colpe ha Rino??? Non siete Milanisti!!


----------



## EmmePi (26 Dicembre 2018)

Che tecnico all'avanguardia... in pratica cambia modulo di gioco ad ogni azione!


----------



## diavolo (26 Dicembre 2018)

Non gli farei fare nemmeno la formazione del fantacalcio.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Dicembre 2018)

Spero che si dimetta.


----------



## Kayl (26 Dicembre 2018)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Non gli farei fare nemmeno la formazione del fantacalcio.



metterebbe giocatori che non sono neanche tuoi


----------



## Cataldinho (26 Dicembre 2018)

Sembra che lo schema preferito sia il "suicidio", l'esercizio che si fa nelle scuole di pallacanestro  
Per chi non lo conoscesse, è un esercizio che consiste in una corsa andando avanti e indietro per il campo. si parte da fondo campo, si arriva a un quarto di campo e si torna indietro, si arriva a metà campo e si torna indietro, si arriva a tre quarti e si torna indietro, si va fino alla fine e si torna indietro.


----------



## numero 3 (26 Dicembre 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Per me tra quei 4-5 ci sono solo giochetti di potere su chi comanda ma non reali discussioni di pallone.
> È una sensazione, penso sia così e penso di sbagliarmi.
> Ma io continuo a non vedere una società di calcio, gente che sa di pallone e di tattica, che si chiude in una stanza e parla di sport anche giorni interi.
> Non abbiamo un Presidente come si deve, non abbiamo comunicazione efficace e quando serve.
> Il risultato è una conseguenza, avere Gattuso lì fa comodo a tanti... come Montella l'anno scorso.



Hai ragione è da mesi che lo dico 
Elliott Gazidis Scaroni Leonardo Maldini..troppa gente..finiremo male.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Dicembre 2018)

Non averlo esonerato subito dopo la partita con l'olympiacos si è rivelato un errore fatale. E' vero che non c'era tempo, ma alla fine rischiamo di fare 2 punti e basta, tanto valeva esonerarlo e rischiare fin da subito con nuovo allenatore anche non avendo tempo materiale per preparare la squadra.

Con la spal si perde sicuro, rispetto al Frosinone è il real madrid


----------



## Hellscream (26 Dicembre 2018)

A calci nel culo, pd, a calci nel culo!!


----------



## Devil man (26 Dicembre 2018)

Te ne devi andare dimettiti!!!! hai rotto le .....


----------



## Goro (26 Dicembre 2018)

Hai chiuso. Ma non rinuncerai mai a quei soldi, maledetto Mirabelli...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Dicembre 2018)

Mi piacerebbe che il nuovo allenatore sputasse melma in maniera velata come lui fece con Montella. A ripensarci ora mi sale il nervoso.

Peggior allenatore della storia milanista. L'allenatore dei record negativi. Mi auguro la sua carriera finisca e venga stroncata


----------



## diavolo (26 Dicembre 2018)

Cosa dicono i fans di GOttuso?Colpa del pranzo di Natale?


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Dicembre 2018)

Si dimetterà dai...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (26 Dicembre 2018)

Ritirati...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Dicembre 2018)

Altro record? Da quando non segnavamo manco 1 gol in 4 partite? Forse da 70 anni?


----------



## Pampu7 (26 Dicembre 2018)

Se sei diventato un campione è grazie a quelli che avevi accanto, fallito


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (26 Dicembre 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non averlo esonerato subito dopo la partita con *il dudelange* si è rivelato un errore fatale. E' vero che non c'era tempo, ma alla fine rischiamo di fare 2 punti e basta, tanto valeva esonerarlo e rischiare fin da subito con nuovo allenatore anche non avendo tempo materiale per preparare la squadra.
> 
> Con la spal si perde sicuro, rispetto al Frosinone è il real madrid



Fixed


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Dicembre 2018)

Se si dimette avrà il mio rispetto. C'ha provato, non era cosa per lui il Milan. Parlo ovviamente delle sue qualità da allenatore, prima che qualcuno dei soliti fan del calabrese mi aggredisca.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Dicembre 2018)

Fosse intelligente si dimetterebbe e poi sparerebbe a zero su LeoTardo e sui giocatori incompetenti. Vergogna.


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Dicembre 2018)

Spero sia stata l'ultima volta.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Dicembre 2018)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Spero sia stata l'ultima volta.



...magari.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Dicembre 2018)

Chissà se diranno qualcosa in dirigenza ora?


----------



## BossKilla7 (26 Dicembre 2018)

Continuate a dare la colpa alla rosa, poi però ricordatevi di andare a ritirare la 104


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Dicembre 2018)

Quell'Interista di Leonardo ha intenzione di esonerare questo mediocre si o no? Ah no... vediamo cosa dice Saitama


----------



## Freddiedevil (26 Dicembre 2018)

Non fare neanche un gol alla peggior difesa della Serie A...non c'è limite allo schifo


----------



## Kaw (26 Dicembre 2018)

Gattuso è da cacciare, ormai non ci capisce più niente.
Però ragazzi, oggi ho visto in campo delle giocate davvero oscene.
Higuain, Chala, Kessie, Castillejo davvero terribili eh.


----------



## 7vinte (26 Dicembre 2018)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Ritirati...





Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Altro record? Da quando non segnavamo manco 1 gol in 4 partite? Forse da 70 anni?



Dal 1984...

Per me oggi va via


----------



## diavolo (26 Dicembre 2018)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Se si dimette avrà il mio rispetto. C'ha provato, non era cosa per lui il Milan. Parlo ovviamente delle sue qualità da allenatore, prima che qualcuno dei soliti fan del calabrese mi aggredisca.



La credibilità ed il rispetto li ha persi 6 mesi fa ad inizio stagione quando ha dichiarato che iniziava questo campionato senza obiettivi stagionali.


----------



## Garrincha (26 Dicembre 2018)

Non si dimetterà mai...


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (26 Dicembre 2018)

triste epilogo, forse per tempistiche la prossima è ancora sulla panchina ma poi mi aspetto da lui le dimissioni.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (26 Dicembre 2018)

Frosinone: Sportiello; Goldaniga, Ariaudo, Krajnc; Ghiglione, Chibsah, Maiello, Crisetig, Beghetto; Ciano, Pinamonti. Allenatore: Baroni.


Milan: G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessie, Bakayoko, Calhanoglu; Castillejo, Higuain, Cutrone. Allenatore: Gattuso.

Le psuedo dichiarazioni delirandi di Gattuso saranno qualcosa del tipo: 

"Loro sono stati bravi, non lo si puo' negare, ma io sono incazzato, incazzato nero. Cos'è mancato? Il veleno, l'esperienza. Questa squadra ha ancora bisogno di prendere qualche mazzata sui denti, di fare esperienza. Perlomeno non abbiamo subito gol. La colpa è mia, non è colpa di nessun altro, ma il Frosinone ha comunque giocato bene. Io ho visto una buona partita da parte nostra, abbiamo creato e non abbiamo subito niente. Siamo ancora in lotta per il quarto posto. Ci manca il veleno, quello che ti fa vincere. Chalanoglu? In allenamento spacca le porte, tira giù il cemento armato, ma oggi ha comunque fatto bene."

Parlando seriamente: Guardate le due formazioni e ditemi se c'è un solo giocatore del frosinone che giocherebbe nel Milan. Lo dico a voi che soprattutto volete difendere a tutti i costi Gattuso. L'anno prossimo ci faremo comprare Modric, Rakitic, Dembele, Messi e Suarez per poter battere il Frosinone, perché senza loro è impossibile.


----------



## koti (26 Dicembre 2018)

Il peggior allenatore nella storia del Milan, degli ultimi 25/30 anni sicuramente.


----------



## Hellscream (26 Dicembre 2018)

Se hai la dignità dimettiti, raccomandato.


----------



## Nils (26 Dicembre 2018)

Nulla potrà mai intaccare il mio amore verso Gattuso giocatore,
ma per l'allenatore è arrivato il momento di staccare la spina.


----------



## Garrincha (26 Dicembre 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Il peggior allenatore nella storia del Milan, degli ultimi 25/30 anni sicuramente.


Gli stai facendo un complimento a definirlo un allenatore, Gattuso non è e mai lo sarà


----------



## Zenos (26 Dicembre 2018)

Dai che se la vinci con la Spal magari ti prolungano un altro anno. Miracolato.


----------



## Goro (26 Dicembre 2018)

Immagino stiano cercando le statistiche ed i segmentini giusti per salvare ancora Gattuso... chissò cosa troveranno stavolta


----------



## Mille e una notte (26 Dicembre 2018)

La posizione in classifica parziale non conta praticamente nulla. Il Milan giocava male anche prima. Le poche vittorie tonde tipo quella contro il Sassuolo erano arrivate con tiri dei singoli da fuori area. In Europa League ha giocato un torneo scandaloso. Bisogna investire su allenatori veri che insegnino calcio. È pazzesco che un'azienda dk questo livello punti in maniera così ignorante su una ex bandiera


----------



## Ecthelion (26 Dicembre 2018)

Una mazzata sui denti con la Spal e una martellata nelle parti basse col Genoa e forse (forse) è fatta....


----------



## Freddiedevil (26 Dicembre 2018)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Una mazzata sui denti con la Spal e una martellata nelle parti basse col Genoa e forse (forse) è fatta....



No va cambiato ora. Non abbiamo altro tempo da perdere.


----------



## Pampu7 (26 Dicembre 2018)

Non si è presentato ancora alla conferenza stampa, incrociamo le dita


----------



## Igor91 (26 Dicembre 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Frosinone: Sportiello; Goldaniga, Ariaudo, Krajnc; Ghiglione, Chibsah, Maiello, Crisetig, Beghetto; Ciano, Pinamonti. Allenatore: Baroni.
> 
> 
> Milan: G. Donnarumma; Calabria, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez; Kessie, Bakayoko, Calhanoglu; Castillejo, Higuain, Cutrone. Allenatore: Gattuso.
> ...



Leggendo le dichiarazioni immaginarie me la son risa parecchio perchè pensavo a Gattuso che diceva ste cose... però risate amare. Si deve cambiare.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Dicembre 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> La posizione in classifica parziale non conta praticamente nulla. Il Milan giocava male anche prima. Le poche vittorie tonde tipo quella contro il Sassuolo erano arrivate con tiri dei singoli da fuori area. In Europa League ha giocato un torneo scandaloso. Bisogna investire su allenatori veri che insegnino calcio. È pazzesco che un'azienda dk questo livello punti in maniera così ignorante su una ex bandiera



Senza contare che questa classifica è fasulla. Basta che Samp e Fiorentina vincono oggi e ci ritroviamo ottavi o noni


----------



## diavolo (26 Dicembre 2018)

"Partita difficile,ci è andata bene perché potevamo perderla.."


----------



## 7vinte (26 Dicembre 2018)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Non si è presentato ancora alla conferenza stampa, incrociamo le dita



Neanche a Sky/Dazn/Milan Tv. Ma è ancora presto


----------



## Guglielmo90 (26 Dicembre 2018)

Goro ha scritto:


> Immagino stiano cercando le statistiche ed i segmentini giusti per salvare ancora Gattuso... chissò cosa troveranno stavolta



In una classifica con le sole squadre genoane siamo primi quest'anno.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Dicembre 2018)

Comunque l'ultimo gol vero l'abbiamo fatto con Cutrone nel pareggio momentaneo in Milan-Parma, poi abbiamo vinto su un rigore che nessuno aveva visto se non il Var, e con la Lazio abbiamo segnato su un tiraccio di Kessie deviato fortunosamente.


----------



## elpacoderoma (26 Dicembre 2018)

Va bene cambiare allenatore ma non vorrei rivedere a gennaio in campo gente come Calhanoglu o Higuain.
Almeno 5 o 10 acquisti, altrimenti cambia poco anche se arrivasse Guardiola.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Dicembre 2018)

Vedere tutti i nostri esterni (da Castillejo che é il fratello scarso di Suso a Conti passando per Laxalt e Calabria) che si accentrano e sbattone contro un muro giallo...che vergogna. Non c'era alcuna logica nel attacco, tutto un disastro.

Vedere Cutrone largo a sinistra mi riccorda la famosa idea di Leonardo: Huntelaar largo a sinistra nel tridente d'attacco


----------



## PM3 (26 Dicembre 2018)

Grazie di tutto, spero che tu possa avere una bella e lunga carriera.
Arrivederci.


----------



## kekkopot (26 Dicembre 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Il peggior allenatore nella storia del Milan, degli ultimi 25/30 anni sicuramente.


Sono indeciso tra lui e Inzaghi... Però Pippo non aveva Higuain in attacco.


----------



## koti (26 Dicembre 2018)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Sono indeciso tra lui e Inzaghi... Però Pippo non aveva Higuain in attacco.



Peggio Gattuso. Tutti questi record negativi con Pippo non li ricordo, in più aveva una rosa nettamene inferiore, non solo in attacco.


----------



## kekkopot (26 Dicembre 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Peggio Gattuso. Tutti questi record negativi con Pippo non li ricordo, in più aveva una rosa nettamene inferiore, non solo in attacco.


Hai ragione. Però non riesco a non pensare alla frase di Pippo "Non si può pensare di dominare l'Empoli a S.Siro". Anche se le dichiarazioni di Gattuso non si discostano così tanto.

Non capisco poi perchè ha avuto tutti questi sponsor considerando la pena dei risultati sportivi conquistati. 

Io l'avrei esonerato dopo nel Benevento-Milan 1-1, anche se era entrato da poco e quindi si poteva dargli delle alibi. Ma sicuramente lo avrei esonerato dopo Milan-Benevento 0-1. Una roba vergognosa quasi ai livelli di Deportivo-Milan 4-0 o la finale di Istanbul con la differenza che quelli erano dei picchi negativi di una squadra gloriosa.


----------



## EmmePi (26 Dicembre 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> *Grazie di tutto, spero che tu possa avere una bella e lunga carriera.*
> Arrivederci.



...da lavapiatti.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (26 Dicembre 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Ma fin quando abbiamo tifosi che sostengono che è a -1 dal quinto posto, che più di così che deve fare, che è dietro ad Allegri e ha fatto più punti del Napoli (ignorando il cambio Sarri/Ancelotti), che ha fatto benissimo ad uscire dall'EL per giocarsi il campionato... COSA VOGLIAMO?
> 
> Oggi i tifosi che hanno capacità di giudizio e analisi sono pochissimi, nessuno riesce a capire che in questo campionato ridicolo abbiamo un Parma che viene dalla serie D in zona Champions League, che non c'è gioco, non esiste progetto, che abbiamo beccato 2 eliminazioni in 10 gare dalla Coppa europea di serie B, ci siamo fatti ridere dietro in mondovisione nella finale di Coppa Italia...
> Teniamoci questo ragazzi, basta!
> ...



Sante parole, giusto che vada così alla fine.


----------



## LukeLike (26 Dicembre 2018)

E pensare che i sostenitori di Ottuso aspettavano solo questa partita per mettere la testa fuori dalla sabbia e sperticarsi in lodi


----------



## Ka-Pa-Ro (26 Dicembre 2018)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> E pensare che i sostenitori di Ottuso aspettavano solo questa partita per mettere la testa fuori dalla sabbia e sperticarsi in lodi



Purtroppo in TV e sui giornali i suoi sostenitori( chiunque) non si fermano e continuano a lodare le sue gesta e il suo bel gioco...


----------



## folletto (26 Dicembre 2018)

Premesso che per me è stato un errore confermarlo per la panchina in estate, io prima voglio la testa dei presunti fenomeni che gli giocano contro


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Dicembre 2018)

Opinione forte: il fatto che negli ultimi due anni abbiamo lottato per l'Europa con un allenatore da OFI Creta e Pisa dimostra che la squadra non è affatto scarsa.


----------



## Garrincha (26 Dicembre 2018)

Ogni tifoso ha la bandiera che ritiene di meritarsi


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (26 Dicembre 2018)

Ka-Pa-Ro ha scritto:


> Purtroppo in TV e sui giornali i suoi sostenitori( chiunque) non si fermano e continuano a lodare le sue gesta e il suo bel gioco...



Ovvio... Sono tutti gobbi ed interisti... Pregano in cirillico che rimaniamo in questo clima di incompetenza...


----------



## Boomer (26 Dicembre 2018)

Non hai neanche la dignità di dimetterti per aiutare la società. Mi vergogno ad averti difeso... Per me sei morto maledetto.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Dicembre 2018)

Chiudiamo presto questa pagina.


----------



## __king george__ (26 Dicembre 2018)

perché dimettersi se puoi continuare a ricevere i soldi eh rino…..che schifo………...ma non ti offendo nemmeno troppo le offese le lascio per la quei tizi che stanno in società


----------



## hiei87 (26 Dicembre 2018)

Inutile stupirsi. Il suo curriculum parla per lui. Al Pisa in B aveva gli stessi identici problemi. Anche lì buona organizzazione difensiva, ma media gol imbarazzante. Bisogna cambiare, spiace per l'uomo.


----------



## mandraghe (26 Dicembre 2018)

I nodi son arrivati al pettine. Ad onta di chi si esaltava per un girone di campionato e per due mesi di buon livello. E' da marzo che il Milan fa defecare, bastava essere oggettivi e guardare le prestazioni senza i paraocchi per accorgersi che si sarebbe arrivati a questo punto. 

Vittorie stentate con Genoa e Chievo

umiliazioni col Benevento

pareggio stentato col Sassuolo

orrido derby con l'inter

miracolo di Donnarumma col Napoli 

figuracce doppie con Arsenal e Juve: 


questi erano sintomi della inadeguatezza di mister veleno. Ma per gli intenditori queste situazioni non contavano, a loro interessavano i segmentini e la ormai mitologica preparazione atletica di Gattuso.

Oggi si raccolgono i frutti della scellerata decisione dell'ex ds cafone di rinnovare triennalmente Gattuso facendone il terzo tecnico più pagato della Serie A.

A chi critica l'attuale società: vorrei ricordare 3 cose:

1) Gattuso se lo son trovati e cambiare tecnico in pochi giorni era difficile

2) Non è semplice dare il ben servito a Gattuso, che comunque rimane nella storia del Milan per i suoi trascorsi da calciatore. 

3) Se si vuole prendere un traghettatore è comunque difficile convincerlo a venire per sei mesi. Oppure è altrettanto difficile convincere un big a prendere una squadra in corsa. Tuttavia tra le due scelgo la seconda. Anche Ancelotti subentrò e non mi pare che fece male.


In definitiva stiamo pagando la scellerata decisione di Mirabelli che fece un triennale ad un allenatore che non aveva dimostrato niente e che, al momento del rinnovo, aveva perfino già iniziato la sua parabola discendente. Da quella scellerata decisione derivano tutti i nostri guai attuali: ma non dispero son sicuro che prima o poi Gattuso riuscirà a dimostrarsi degno di Guardiola (cit. )


----------



## Zenos (26 Dicembre 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Inutile stupirsi. Il suo curriculum parla per lui. Al Pisa in B aveva gli stessi identici problemi. Anche lì buona organizzazione difensiva, ma media gol imbarazzante. Bisogna cambiare, spiace per l'uomo.



L uomo viene meno quando dopo una serie di record negativi è ancora lì a dire che è responsabile di tutto ma non rassegna le dimissioni. E meno male che si sarebbe fatto da parte in qualsiasi momento per il bene del Milan. Pagliaccio pure lui.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Dicembre 2018)

Vi ricordate quando osannavano il bel "giuoco" del Milan di Gattuso i vari media?


----------



## mandraghe (26 Dicembre 2018)

Io capisco che Maldini e Leonardo abbiano scrupoli e si facciano problemi nell'esonerare Gattuso. Che sicuramente è una persona non disprezzabile e genuina con la quale hanno condiviso trionfi e debacle come Istanbul, un compagno con cui si sono creati legami che un eventuale esonero potrebbe incrinare. Non è facile per loro.

Gli errori di Gattuso a mio parere son 2: Non dimettersi, confermando le parole che disse al momento del rinnovo ed essersi legato ad un perdente incapace come Mirabelli. Errore capitale che non gli ha fatto vedere le cose con lucidità: facendogli credere di poter reggere la pressione nell'allenare il Milan e non accorgendosi che era stato riconfermato solo perché perfetto parafulmine dell'incompetenza di Fassone e Mirabelli. Qualunque persona si sarebbe resa conto del perché del rinnovo affrettato. Gattuso, poveraccio, probabilmente ci credeva veramente, però doveva guardare le cose con obiettività e capire che quel ruolo non era adatto a lui. Invece ha lascito che l'ambizione gli facesse perdere lucidità. Le continue sviolinate per un cafone come Mirabelli poi stanno completando un quadro sconfortante, anche se in definitiva il Gattuso calciatore continua a prevalere sulla macchietta che il gattuso allenatore è diventato.


----------



## hiei87 (26 Dicembre 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> L uomo viene meno quando dopo una serie di record negativi è ancora lì a dire che è responsabile di tutto ma non rassegna le dimissioni. E meno male che si sarebbe fatto da parte in qualsiasi momento per il bene del Milan. Pagliaccio pure lui.



Ma sì, di santi nel mondo del calcio non ce ne sono, è già sbagliato crearsi degli idoli. Mi spiace per l'uomo nel senso che resta un giocatore simbolo di un Milan vincente, ma chiaramente finisce lì. La riconoscenza negli anni ci ha letteralmente devastati.


----------



## Dapone (26 Dicembre 2018)

se i risultati non arrivano la colpa è dei dirigenti.
che sbagliano il mercato.
che sbagliano allenatore.
che non hanno il coraggio di prendere decisioni importa

è presto per giudicarli, ma al momento non mi piace il loro operato.


----------



## Boomer (26 Dicembre 2018)

Avete visto come pressa l' Inter contro il Napoli? Persino Spalletti vale 100000000000000 volte il Velenologo.


----------



## Zenos (26 Dicembre 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Avete visto come pressa l' Inter contro il Napoli? Persino Spalletti vale 100000000000000 volte il Velenologo.



E mica ci vuole Spalletti...basta pure un de Zerbi,un Giampaolo o un Simone Inzaghi.


----------



## Boomer (26 Dicembre 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> E mica ci vuole Spalletti...basta pure un de Zerbi,un Giampaolo o un Simone Inzaghi.



Lo so bene. Gattuso quando verrà cacciato dal Milan ( perchè finirà cosi ) faticherà a trovare un altro lavoro decente e poveri tifosi della squadra che lo prenderà.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (26 Dicembre 2018)

Rino poni fine a questo scempio.. soldi ne hai.. dimettiti


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Dicembre 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Fosse intelligente si dimetterebbe e poi sparerebbe a zero su LeoTardo e sui giocatori incompetenti. Vergogna.



e chiederebbe scusa per farsi chiamare allenatore.


----------



## Shmuk (27 Dicembre 2018)

Molto deluso da Gattuso; a parte tutto, da uno come lui ci si aspetterebbe le dimissioni in buon ordine, invece vuole proprio un calcio nel sedere, perché evidentemente il culo sulla panchina è al calduccio.


----------



## Goro (27 Dicembre 2018)

Gattuso non troverà più un contratto da 6 milioni netti in tre anni e lo sa, come sa dentro di sé di non poter arrivare a guadagnarselo in futuro... sa che Mirabelli lo ha miracolato e che lui come ringraziamento può solo mettere i suoi giocatori e accendere un cero ogni mattina per il san massimiliano.


----------



## __king george__ (27 Dicembre 2018)

non ha dignità..mi spiace per lui...fa tanto "l'uomo" e poi cade su una buccia di banana...attaccato ai soldi e alla poltrona come il peggior bavoso che esista….avrò un ricordo PESSIMO di lui anche come persona...come allenatore lasciamo stare vah….


----------



## Black (27 Dicembre 2018)

dispiace molto per Rino, ma effettivamente a parte quei 2 mesi buoni ad inizio anno (magari dovuti anche ad un ottima condizione fisica), il Milan non ha mai convinto.
Magari la rosa costruita non era il top, gli infortuni hanno pesato, ma non si può portare a casa 3 punti contro Bologna-Torino-Frosinone-Fiorentina.

E intanto un altra ex-bandiera "rovinata". Bisogna andare avanti ancora? non sarebbe il caso di prendere allenatori già pronti?


----------



## admin (27 Dicembre 2018)

Ripeto: a me dispiace tantissimo per Rino, che è, resta e sarà sempre un milanista vero. Non l'ho mai insultato e mai lo farò. Ma come tecnico è un disastro. I più scafati, come sempre, avevano previsto tutto con largo anticipo. Non che ci volesse molto o un Q.I da Mensa.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (27 Dicembre 2018)

Mi hai deluso anche come uomo ed è questa la cosa che fa più male, caro Gattuso.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Dicembre 2018)

A me onestamente ha rotto le scatole. Spiace umanamente, ma ha limiti enormi su molti punti di vista: non riesce a motivare i giocatori, non ha dato un gioco alla squadra e, cosa peggiore, non infonde sicurezza bensì timore e paura. La squadra non gioca mai per vincere, ma per non perdere. Andasse da un’altra parte a far danni, secondo me non è allenatore neanche da serie A e i risultati mediocri ottenuti anche in altre piazze molto meno blasonate lo confermano. Non avrebbe dovuto neanche sedersi sulla panchina del Milan, questa è la verità. Non ne aveva i meriti per farlo.


----------



## elpacoderoma (28 Dicembre 2018)

Molti qui vorrebbero vedere Calhanoglu e Higuain nelle mani di un allenatore più esperto.
Io invece vorrei vedere Gattuso con una rosa di giocatori più decente. Non parlo di qualità ma sopratutto di carattere, voglia e grinta.


----------



## rossonero71 (28 Dicembre 2018)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Molti qui vorrebbero vedere Calhanoglu e Higuain nelle mani di un allenatore più esperto.
> Io invece vorrei vedere Gattuso con una rosa di giocatori più decente. Non parlo di qualità ma sopratutto di carattere, voglia e grinta.


Ma guarda che questi ragazzi il carattere la voglia la grinta l'hanno avuta x un periodo,poi che e successo?


----------



## fra29 (28 Dicembre 2018)

Le 6 ore senza goal non dovrebbero sorprenderci. Sono andato a vedere gli anni di Pisa e quello era il "limite" della squadra di Gattuso. Nell'anno della retrocessione (2016/2017) ha avuto miglior difesa e peggior attacco, con soli 23 goal fatti, addirittura 11 in meno del secondo peggior attacco. Nel calcio i numeri non sono tutto (come nel basket) ma dicono tanto..


----------



## __king george__ (28 Dicembre 2018)

tra le altre cose oltre che incapace è pure un lecchino verso i giornalisti...tutti che stanno sempre a dire "con me è sempre stato correttissimo" "persona cordialissima personalmente" ecc

mi ricordo ad esempio Pellegatti che di Seedorf diceva "anche con noi giornalisti spesso non è stato proprio gentile"...e vi assicuro che io sono L'ULTIMO fan di Seedorf presente sulla terra


----------



## Zenos (28 Dicembre 2018)

Ma ancora a criticare questo incapace? piuttosto prendetevela con i due cialtroni che lo hanno appena confermato.


----------



## admin (28 Dicembre 2018)

Lui può piacere o meno, ma non c'entra nulla. E' un dipendente. Il suo destino e futuro è nelle mani di altri.

E lasciate perdere dimissioni et similia. In Italia nessuno rinuncia ai soldi.


----------



## Aron (28 Dicembre 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma ancora a criticare questo incapace? piuttosto prendetevela con i due cialtroni che lo hanno appena confermato.



Me la prendo di più con chi è a capo del Milan.


----------



## elpacoderoma (29 Dicembre 2018)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ma guarda che questi ragazzi il carattere la voglia la grinta l'hanno avuta x un periodo,poi che e successo?



poi c' è stato qualche infortunio e sono venute a mancare le alternative.
Cosa che il forum aveva largamente anticipato, quello che mi chiedo io è: se un forum come il nostro riesce a prevedere con largo anticipo che una rosa è stata costrutita male, come è possibile che gente pagata fior di milioni con anni di esperienza per farlo non riesca? mistero.


----------



## rossonero71 (29 Dicembre 2018)

P


elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> poi c' è stato qualche infortunio e sono venute a mancare le alternative.
> Cosa che il forum aveva largamente anticipato, quello che mi chiedo io è: se un forum come il nostro riesce a prevedere con largo anticipo che una rosa è stata costrutita male, come è possibile che gente pagata fior di milioni con anni di esperienza per farlo non riesca? mistero.


Forse hai ragione ma non ne sono tanto convinto se non hai grinta non e un problema di infortunii,il problema sta da un altra parte? Dove? Se vai a rivedere il periodo in cui eravamo una squadra di cagnacci dove portavano a casa punti e risultati noteraì che quel gioco era molto diverso dquello attuale, andavamo a pressare più alti,eravamo più veloci si verticalizava e si andava in porta con meno passaggi..ma sopratutto non cera la spasmodica ricerca di questo tiki taka a 2 alla ora che è anticalcio .
Gattuso cambiando sistema di gioco ha tolto a questi ragazzi intensità..pericolosità..velocita
Abbiamo fatto lo stessi percorso di montella, e con questa idea di calcio non si va da nessuna parte


----------



## Corpsegrinder (29 Dicembre 2018)

Dico la verità: sono sempre stato ipercritico nei confronti di Gattuso, e mi sono fatto un sacco di risate quando leggevo le classifiche coi segmentini in cui risultava terzo nell'anno solare calcolato secondo il meridiano di Greenwich basato sul calendario Maya o cose del genere.

Però la rosa ora come ora fa abbastanza schifo, secondo me si stanno sopravvalutando molti giocatori che giocherebbero male anche con Guardiola.


----------



## fra29 (29 Dicembre 2018)

Pure Pippo con una squadra imbarazzante, da media B, sta facendo la sua porca figura..
Attenzione che Rino potrebbe essere il peggiore della nidiata di pippe della panca venute fuori dal Milan di Carletto..


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (29 Dicembre 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Pure Pippo con una squadra imbarazzante, da media B, sta facendo la sua porca figura..
> Attenzione che Rino potrebbe essere il peggiore della nidiata di pippe della panca venute fuori dal Milan di Carletto..



va bhe koulibaly è mezza se no tutta la difesa del Napoli 
infatti si è sentita la sua mancanza..


----------



## mandraghe (29 Dicembre 2018)

Dopo la fantastica, sublime, eccellentissima, straordinaria, mega galattica impresa di battere la fortissima Spal, che non a caso ci ha fatto giustamente penare, io proporrei di prolungargli il contratto di altri 3 anni, non vorrei che Real o United possano soffiarci il nostro Guardiola. Spero che i dirigenti del Milan si sbrighino a ri blindare il contratto di mister veleno che altrimenti ne andrebbe del nostro futuro.


----------



## admin (29 Dicembre 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Dopo la fantastica, sublime, eccellentissima, straordinaria, mega galattica impresa di battere la fortissima Spal, che non a caso ci ha fatto giustamente penare, io proporrei di prolungargli il contratto di altri 3 anni, non vorrei che Real o United possano soffiarci il nostro Guardiola. Spero che i dirigenti del Milan si sbrighino a ri blindare il contratto di mister veleno che altrimenti ne andrebbe del nostro futuro.



Non lo scrivere che questi sarebbero capaci di farlo davvero...


----------



## jacky (29 Dicembre 2018)

.


----------



## Zenos (29 Dicembre 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Dopo la fantastica, sublime, eccellentissima, straordinaria, mega galattica impresa di battere la fortissima Spal, che non a caso ci ha fatto giustamente penare, io proporrei di prolungargli il contratto di altri 3 anni, non vorrei che Real o United possano soffiarci il nostro Guardiola. Spero che i dirigenti del Milan si sbrighino a ri blindare il contratto di mister veleno che altrimenti ne andrebbe del nostro futuro.



C'è gente che è entusiasta della partita di stasera contro la SPAL.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (29 Dicembre 2018)

io sono felice di essere a - 1 dal 4° posto 
un po meno x la news sul mercato..
speriamo bene


----------



## mandraghe (29 Dicembre 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> C'è gente che è entusiasta della partita di stasera contro la SPAL.




Perché è giusto così, io sto per uscire a clacson spianato. 

Tu sei solo un rosicone che non riesce a cogliere la straordinarietà della vittoria di stasera. Come dici? Che fino al 2012 il Milan batteva Real, Barcellona, Bayern ecc., vabbè ma queste son quisquilie che spariscono dopo l’impresa fantastica di stasera. 

Abbiamo battuto la Spal, abbiamo un mister preparatissimo degno di Guardiola (cit.), Calhanoglu, invece di fare defecare ha solo fatto schifo, Kessie pian piano raddrizzerà i piedi, tra poco torna Biglia e mister veleno finalmente sbatterà in panca Bakayoko e soprattutto siamo ad un punto dal quartoh posto !!11!!!


Evviva, Evviva!


----------



## Clarenzio (30 Dicembre 2018)

Il Milan ha vinto, sono felice.
Se alcuni non riescono neppure a godere un minimo per il risultato raggiunto è un loro problema.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (30 Dicembre 2018)

Mi sbaglierò, ma quando i dirigenti hanno smesso di giocare a nascondino e hanno preso posizione in favore dell'allenatore, i giocatori hanno iniziato a giocare meglio.


----------



## ildemone85 (30 Dicembre 2018)

l esaltazione della mediocrità, torneremo forti quando ste vittorie non verranno esaltate


----------



## Albijol (30 Dicembre 2018)

Ora verranno fuori i fanboy di Gattuso, io dico che con lui non andremo da nessuna parte. Felicissimo di sbagliarmi e di fare mea culpa a fine stagione


----------



## CarpeDiem (30 Dicembre 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> C'è gente che è entusiasta della partita di stasera contro la SPAL.



C'è anche gente che ieri sera ha tifato Spal


----------



## Igniorante (30 Dicembre 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> C'è gente che è entusiasta della partita di stasera contro la SPAL.



Eheheh
Purtroppo si. 
Gente che il Milan non sa manco cos'è, fondamentalmente.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (30 Dicembre 2018)

Partita pessima anche ieri sera...

Abbiamo fatto molta fatica contro una squadretta che lotta per non retrocedere (e se non era per donnarumma adesso eravamo qua a commentare l'ennesimo pareggino contro un'avversaria indegna)...

Giocando come ieri qualcuno pensa che si possa andare da qualche parte? Se ci va bene in Europa League... Se ci va bene...

Gattuso è uno dei peggiori allenatori che abbia mai visto allenare il Milan (forse per ora è ancora secondo a montella, ma lo sta raggiungendo ad ampie falcate).


----------



## Victorss (9 Gennaio 2019)

Auguri Mister!! Grande cuore rossonero e grande uomo!!
Forza Rino!


----------



## Chrissonero (9 Gennaio 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Auguri Mister!! Grande cuore rossonero e grande uomo!!
> Forza Rino!



  

Auguri Rino!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Gennaio 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Auguri Mister!! Grande cuore rossonero e grande uomo!!
> Forza Rino!



.


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Gennaio 2019)

Auguri grande cuore rossonero!


----------



## iceman. (11 Gennaio 2019)

Comunque ho notato una cosa, il suo atteggiamento remissivo lo si può notare anche durante le conferenze, sempre la testa bassa.


----------



## Boomer (12 Gennaio 2019)

Lui è il primo mediocre della rosa sfortunatamente e il primo da sostituire.


----------



## Goro (12 Gennaio 2019)

La sua "creatura" fa schifo, altri 90+ minuti senza gol, il suo difensivismo e suo non-gioco non li prevedono proprio.


----------



## Zenos (12 Gennaio 2019)

Contenti Elliot,Gazosa,Leo e Paolo dello scempio che propone ogni partita.


----------



## LukeLike (12 Gennaio 2019)

Sono arrivato ad una conclusione: inutile prendersela con lui. Alla fine non è neanche colpa sua se non sa allenare. Sfido chiunque a rinunciare a 2-3 milioni se te li danno. Bisognerebbe prendersela con chi lo mantiene al suo posto, non con lui, che non ci può fare niente se è un incompetente.


----------



## Boomer (12 Gennaio 2019)

Immaginatelo con la rosa della Samp. Si giocherebbe la salvezza all'ultima giornata probabilmente.


----------



## __king george__ (12 Gennaio 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Comunque ho notato una cosa, il suo atteggiamento remissivo lo si può notare anche durante le conferenze, sempre la testa bassa.


sarà conscio che ruba lo stipendio anche lui….


----------



## Rossonero per sempre (12 Gennaio 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Lui è il primo mediocre della rosa sfortunatamente e il primo da sostituire.



Eh ormai...ce lo teniamo fino a Giugno (prego ogni giorno per “non oltre”). Dispiace ma questo mestiere non fa per lui.


----------



## Cataldinho (12 Gennaio 2019)

A panchine invertite, probabilmente la partita di stasera sarebbe stata chiusa nel primo tempo.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Gennaio 2019)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> A panchine invertite, probabilmente la partita di stasera sarebbe stata chiusa nel primo tempo.



Sempre facile dirlo a priori, ma io sono convinto che Giampaolo una volta al Milan verrebbe iper-criticato pure lui. 
Abbiamo giocatori che pur essendo superiori come valori a quelli della Sampdoria, sono abbastanza ignoranti tecnicamente e tatticamente e non si applicano per la maglia che indossano o più semplicemente ne patiscono il peso. Non è un caso che Cutrone con poco faccia la differenza. La prima cosa a cui pensa quando segna è la maglia!!
Non è solo questione di gioco.
Gente come Kessie, Calhanoglu, Rodriguez ti fanno innervosire anche solo quando li vedi tenere la palla tra i piedi. 
Vanno a sbattere contro gli avversari, scivolano, tirano alle stelle, prendono gialli stupidi. 
Per cui verissimo che Giampaolo vale 3 volte Gattuso, ma non sono altrettanto sicuro che riuscirebbe a fare con i nostri ragazzi lo stesso gioco che fa con la Sampdoria.


----------



## Garrincha (13 Gennaio 2019)

Se si vogliono i big serve un nome di spessore, uno bravo e non sorpassato(modello Ancelotti, Conte) , se si vogliono i giovani serve uno in grado di crescerli e farli rendere (modello Sarri, Gasperini), Gattuso non è né uno né l'altro, nessun grande giocatore ha piacere di farsi non allenare da lui, nessun giovane se non in maniera autonoma potrà crescere sotto la sua ala


----------



## Cataldinho (13 Gennaio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Sempre facile dirlo a priori, ma io sono convinto che Giampaolo una volta al Milan verrebbe iper-criticato pure lui. *
> Abbiamo giocatori che pur essendo superiori come valori a quelli della Sampdoria, sono abbastanza ignoranti tecnicamente e tatticamente e non si applicano per la maglia che indossano o più semplicemente ne patiscono il peso. Non è un caso che Cutrone con poco faccia la differenza. La prima cosa a cui pensa quando segna è la maglia!!
> Non è solo questione di gioco.
> Gente come Kessie, Calhanoglu, Rodriguez ti fanno innervosire anche solo quando li vedi tenere la palla tra i piedi.
> ...



Vero, e la motivazione sta nel fatto che la panchina del Milan è pesante, poco conta che si venga da un decennio di vacche magrissime. E' sempre una panchina pesante, e chiunque vi si sieda, sarà sempre sotto esame, anche se sarà un allenatore bravo. Non mi piace l'idea di calcio dei Gattuso, un po troppo Allegri-style, preferisco un calcio più propositivo, ma questo è solo un gusto personale.
Io non penso che Gattuso, sia un incapace (anche se ultimamente, soprattutto a caldo, sono stato critico nei suoi confronti, dandogli anche spesso del cagòn). Proprio contro la Sampdoria, l'anno scorso fece una gara capolavoro, ma ora sembra imprigionato dalla paura di sbagliare, probabilmente perché, a differenza dell'anno scorso, ora ha davvero necessità di produrre risultati, e il peso delle sue scelte sommato al suo deficit di esperienza stavolta grava direttamente sui di lui. L'effetto del parafulmine Montella, è finito. La rosa, è priva di autonomia e personalità, l'unico che prova la giocata, per quanto prevedibile e a volte stucchevole, alla fine è solo Suso. Gli altri, come anche sottolineato dal tuo post, sono a volte disarmanti, sembra quasi che siano alla loro prima partita. Gattuso, ha probabilmente bisogno di sperimentare, ma per farlo serve un contesto dove gli è concesso di sbagliare. La piazza del Milan purtroppo non glielo consente (se vuole realmente andare nei primi 4).
Serve un tecnico, formato, che sappia dare istruzioni precise ai giocatori (servirebbe anche un vero leader in campo). Purtroppo abbiamo una rosa di gregari scemi, a cui va spiegato cosa devon fare per filo e per segno. 
Per esempio Kessiè: è scemo come una pietra, devi digli "fai da A a B, non pensare nemmeno a C, perché pensare non è cosa tua". 
Insigne, prima di Sarri, non era così diverso da Suso, un giocatore amante di se stesso, che come prima idea aveva la conclusione verso la porta (e non segnava nemmeno tanto). Poi gli è stato fatto capire, che tirare qualche volta andava anche bene, ma che la giocata da fare era il cambio di gioco sull'inserimento di Callejon, altrimenti "posa la scarpetta, la panchina ti aspetta".
Lo stesso Suso, prima di Gasperini, non era nemmeno un calciatore.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (13 Gennaio 2019)

Allenatore di una tristezza infinita...

Ieri abbiamo vinto, ma come?

Dominati in lungo ed in largo dalla Sampdoria. Se il primo tempo finiva 2 a 0 non ci sarebbe stato nulla da dire... Reina migliore in campo (chissà come sarebbe finita con Donnarumma tra i pali)...

Niente gioco, niente verticalizzazioni, centrocampo che non costruisce nulla e che viene saltato con facilità imbarazzante... Uno SCHIFO a vedersi...

Non è un caso se giornalisti gobbi ed interisti esaltano gattuso... La sua permanenza è garanzia di non gioco e di mediocrità... 

Come diceva Napoleone: "Non interrompere mai il tuo nemico quando sta commettendo un errore"... E continuare con questo dilettante è un grande, grandissimo errore...


----------



## Rivera10 (13 Gennaio 2019)

.


----------



## gabri65 (13 Gennaio 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Contenti Elliot,Gazosa,Leo e Paolo dello scempio che propone ogni partita.



Ma mi spiegate cosa vi convince che Leo e Paolo vogliano tenere Gattuso? Ve lo hanno detto loro forse?

Io invece sono più che convinto che sia Elliott o qualcun'altro che continua a proteggerlo (per motivi oscuri e di cui non mi metto a discutere). Vedendo le loro facce inquadrate in certe situazioni mi viene invece da pensare che stiano soffrendo come cani e per il momento devono farsi andare bene quello che passa il convento, e non possono intervenire più di tanto. Vi sembra plausibile che questi due, dopo aver giocato nel grande Milan, adesso si facciano andare bene tutto ciò? Razionalmente lo pensate davvero?

Non lo dico solo a te, eh.


----------



## zamp2010 (13 Gennaio 2019)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Se si vogliono i big serve un nome di spessore, uno bravo e non sorpassato(modello Ancelotti, Conte) , se si vogliono i giovani serve uno in grado di crescerli e farli rendere (modello Sarri, Gasperini), Gattuso non è né uno né l'altro, nessun grande giocatore ha piacere di farsi non allenare da lui, nessun giovane se non in maniera autonoma potrà crescere sotto la sua ala


Questo e un esempio ma mettiamo che arriva Piatek e non si trova col gioco di Gattuso, che succede? Ci troviamo a giugno vendendo Piatek che ha fatto solo 3 gol.

E pure sprecato a comprare giocatori per un allenatore che e vicino di andarsene. Poi c'e anche la UEFA in mezzo ahiiiii buonanotte.


----------



## Zenos (13 Gennaio 2019)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> Questo e un esempio ma mettiamo che arriva Piatek e non si trova col gioco di Gattuso, che succede? Ci troviamo a giugno vendendo Piatek che ha fatto solo 3 gol.
> 
> E pure sprecato a comprare giocatori per un allenatore che e vicino di andarsene. Poi c'e anche la UEFA in mezzo ahiiiii buonanotte.



Andarsene?questo non lo schiodano più



gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma mi spiegate cosa vi convince che Leo e Paolo vogliano tenere Gattuso? Ve lo hanno detto loro forse?
> 
> Io invece sono più che convinto che sia Elliott o qualcun'altro che continua a proteggerlo (per motivi oscuri e di cui non mi metto a discutere). Vedendo le loro facce inquadrate in certe situazioni mi viene invece da pensare che stiano soffrendo come cani e per il momento devono farsi andare bene quello che passa il convento, e non possono intervenire più di tanto. Vi sembra plausibile che questi due, dopo aver giocato nel grande Milan, adesso si facciano andare bene tutto ciò? Razionalmente lo pensate davvero?
> 
> Non lo dico solo a te, eh.



E tu dalle loro facce hai capito che volevano mandare via Gattuso?i responsabili area tecnica sono loro e le facce su un eventuale fallimento sportivo le mettono sempre loro per cui se non son d'accordo sull allenatore e qualcuno li mette il bastone tra le ruote possono benissimo rimettere il loro mandato nelle mani della proprietà.


----------



## Djici (13 Gennaio 2019)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> Questo e un esempio ma mettiamo che arriva Piatek e non si trova col _*gioco*_ di Gattuso, che succede? Ci troviamo a giugno vendendo Piatek che ha fatto solo 3 gol.
> 
> E pure sprecato a comprare giocatori per un allenatore che e vicino di andarsene. Poi c'e anche la UEFA in mezzo ahiiiii buonanotte.



E ti credo che rischia di non trovarsi...


----------



## Garrincha (13 Gennaio 2019)

Finché si darà l'alibi dei giocatori non si va da nessuna parte, in tre anni ne arriveranno dieci a in estate e dieci andranno via a gennaio sostituiti da altri dieci e in estate la giostra ripartirà, ma la colpa è della stoffa...


----------



## Clarenzio (13 Gennaio 2019)

Qualcuno mi fa l'elenco dei travolgenti risultati ottenuti dai fuoriclasse allontanati dal Milan negli ultimi 5-6 anni?


----------



## Boomer (13 Gennaio 2019)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Finché si darà l'alibi dei giocatori non si va da nessuna parte, in tre anni ne arriveranno dieci a in estate e dieci andranno via a gennaio sostituiti da altri dieci e in estate la giostra ripartirà, ma la colpa è della stoffa...



Basta guardare dove sono finiti gli "allenatori" che hanno allenato il Milan post Allegri.


----------



## Miracle1980 (13 Gennaio 2019)

Gattuso sta facendo un grande lavoro. Considerando poi gli infortuni ed i capricci di quel mezzo uomo che doveva fare da leader...sta facendo un capolavoro. Adesso i giocatori devono assumersi le proprie responsabilità.


----------



## gabri65 (13 Gennaio 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Andarsene?questo non lo schiodano più
> 
> 
> 
> E tu dalle loro facce hai capito che volevano mandare via Gattuso?i responsabili area tecnica sono loro e le facce su un eventuale fallimento sportivo le mettono sempre loro per cui se non son d'accordo sull allenatore e qualcuno li mette il bastone tra le ruote possono benissimo rimettere il loro mandato nelle mani della proprietà.



E invece può darsi benissimo che faccia tutto parte di un accordo preventivato. Non ci vedo niente di strano.

Io ti ho esposto una mia impressione, che è in forte disaccordo con chi, come te, crede che Leo e Paolo siano contenti di Gattuso a prescindere. E' possibile (ma non è detto che abbia ragione o che me la voglia prendere) che la situazione transitoria che c'è adesso al Milan sia destinata a cambiare. Leo e Paolo semplicemente devono operare secondo alcuni paletti o indicazioni, che successivamente saranno rimossi. Magari ne sono coscienti, e il tempo ci dirà come stanno veramente le cose.

Semplicemente non condivido che due personaggi del genere siano contenti dell'attuale situazione e facciano di tutto per mantenere la mediocrità. Forse stanno lavorando al massimo delle loro possibilità, compatibilmente con quanto hanno a disposizione. Trovo tutti questi vostri giudizi contro di loro molto affrettati.


----------



## elpacoderoma (16 Gennaio 2019)

Da oggi per me è indifendibile se schiera il 433 contro la Juve.
Se la squadra non è stata costruita per questo modulo sono affari tuoi. A che serve allora l allenatore?
Cambiasse modulo e si rendesse conto che questa rosa ci permette di giocare solo con il 352 o 3511.


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Gennaio 2019)

Non sparo mai su Rino perché per me non sta facendo così male, però sui confronti con la Juve stiamo scivolando verso l'imbarazzante..

Ok loro sono superiori, ci sta, ma in 4 partite siamo a 4 sconfitte, 10 gol subito e 1 fatto

Qualcosa non va..la cosa peggiore poi è che in campo sembra perfino che ci scherzino..io ieri ho avuto l'impressione che la Juve abbia giocato in ciabatte


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Gennaio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non sparo mai su Rino perché per me non sta facendo così male, però sui confronti con la Juve stiamo scivolando verso l'imbarazzante..
> 
> Ok loro sono superiori, ci sta, ma in 4 partite siamo a 4 sconfitte, 10 gol subito e 1 fatto
> 
> Qualcosa non va..la cosa peggiore poi è che in campo sembra perfino che ci scherzino..io ieri ho avuto l'impressione che la Juve abbia giocato in ciabatte



Sandro, Matoudi, Can giocavano sicuramente in ciabatte tra un fallo e l'altro.
Critica all'allenatore assurda dopo la prestazione di ieri.


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Gennaio 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Sandro, Matoudi, Can giocavano sicuramente in ciabatte tra un fallo e l'altro.
> Critica all'allenatore assurda dopo la prestazione di ieri.



Ripeto..ieri a guardare certi numeri pare non abbiamo fatto male...perso 1-0, stati in partita fino all'ultimo anche in 10 e pure derubati..però non lo so..l'impressione per me è stata che la Juve non abbia mai dato il 100%...

Mi è rimasto negli occhi troppo l'azione del gol annullato a Dybala..la prima volta che hanno accelerato da vero sono andati in porta facendo torello con la nostra difesa schierata


----------



## Igniorante (17 Gennaio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ripeto..ieri a guardare certi numeri pare non abbiamo fatto male...perso 1-0, stati in partita fino all'ultimo anche in 10 e pure derubati..però non lo so..l'impressione per me è stata che la Juve non abbia mai dato il 100%...
> 
> Mi è rimasto negli occhi troppo l'azione del gol annullato a Dybala..la prima volta che hanno accelerato da vero sono andati in porta facendo torello con la nostra difesa schierata



Che la juve ieri abbia giocato in ciabatte mi pare evidente, sembravano parecchio svogliati.
Ma d'altra parte, parlando onestamente, che livello di motivazioni potevano avere, a giocare con una squadra da metà classifica dello stesso campionato che loro vincono da 8 anni in tutta scioltezza?


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Gennaio 2019)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Che la juve ieri abbia giocato in ciabatte mi pare evidente, sembravano parecchio svogliati.
> Ma d'altra parte, parlando onestamente, che livello di motivazioni potevano avere, a giocare con una squadra da metà classifica dello stesso campionato che loro vincono da 8 anni in tutta scioltezza?



A te pare evidente, a me no.
Si sono scontrati contro un muro, D. Costa e Ronaldo erano in difficoltà, Dybala, come quasi sempre, è risultato evanescente.
Noi abbiamo sbagliato diversi contropiedi, altrimenti per loro sarebbero stati dolori, al di là delle ciabatte, infradito o mammut ai piedi.

Poi oh, se avete voglia di sminuire sempre ogni prestazione dei nostri con sano tafazzismo non so che dirvi


----------



## Victorss (17 Gennaio 2019)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Che la juve ieri abbia giocato in ciabatte mi pare evidente, sembravano parecchio svogliati.
> Ma d'altra parte, parlando onestamente, che livello di motivazioni potevano avere, a giocare con una squadra da metà classifica dello stesso campionato che loro vincono da 8 anni in tutta scioltezza?



Eh vabbè: giochiamo male=facciamo schifo, vinciamo ma giochiamo male=l' altra squadra faceva schifo, vinciamo ma giochiamo bene=l' altra squadra ha fatto schifo, perdiamo giocando male=facciamo schifo, perdiamo giocando bene=gli altri hanno giocato in ciabatte.
In ognuno di questi casi comunque è colpa di Gattuso. 
Fatevi due domande.


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Gennaio 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> A te pare evidente, a me no.
> Si sono scontrati contro un muro, D. Costa e Ronaldo erano in difficoltà, Dybala, come quasi sempre, è risultato evanescente.
> Noi abbiamo sbagliato diversi contropiedi, altrimenti per loro sarebbero stati dolori, al di là delle ciabatte, infradito o mammut ai piedi.
> 
> Poi oh, *se avete voglia di sminuire sempre ogni prestazione dei nostri con sano tafazzismo non so che dirvi*



Non mi pare di essere quel genere di tifoso, mi piace essere obbiettivo..ieri non ho visto una Juve giocare male per merito nostro, probabilmente non avevano voglia oppure non lo so..ma sta di fatto che ancora una volta abbiamo dato il 100% e non abbiamo portato a casa nulla


----------



## Igniorante (17 Gennaio 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> A te pare evidente, a me no.
> Si sono scontrati contro un muro, D. Costa e Ronaldo erano in difficoltà, Dybala, come quasi sempre, è risultato evanescente.
> Noi abbiamo sbagliato diversi contropiedi, altrimenti per loro sarebbero stati dolori, al di là delle ciabatte, infradito o mammut ai piedi.
> 
> Poi oh, se avete voglia di sminuire sempre ogni prestazione dei nostri con sano tafazzismo non so che dirvi



Erano lenti e senza aggressività. 
Questo non vuol dire che noi abbiamo giocato male, anzi. 
Ma i gobbi possono e sanno giocare a calcio molto meglio di quanto visto ieri sera...parlo anche e soprattutto di atteggiamento in campo e mentalità.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (17 Gennaio 2019)

Togliere Paquetà in due partite in cui c'era la probabilità dei supplementari (spendendo così anche un prezioso cambio) per mettere Borini, mentre Chalanoglu ha giocato 180 minuti, è una cosa incomprensibile.
Deduco che abbia giocato perchè mancavano i titolari... se no starebbe già marcendo in panchina.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (17 Gennaio 2019)

Secondo me è colpa sua se hanno fermato Cutrone tutto solo davanti al portiere, se hanno squalificato Suso con una doppia ammonizione tattica, se Matuidi e Kessiè nel giro di un minuto fanno lo stesso fallo: a Matuidi hanno detto che se lo avesse rifatto lo avrebbero ammonito, Kessié si è preso il rosso diretto, e così via.


----------



## Jino (17 Gennaio 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Togliere Paquetà in due partite in cui c'era la probabilità dei supplementari (spendendo così anche un prezioso cambio) per mettere Borini, mentre Chalanoglu ha giocato 180 minuti, è una cosa incomprensibile.
> Deduco che abbia giocato perchè mancavano i titolari... se no starebbe già marcendo in panchina.



Paqueta era fermo da oltre un mese, la stagione brasiliana è finita ai primi di dicembre. Pensavi davvero il brasiliano arrivasse in forma partita? non ha i novanta sulle gambe e si vede, dopo settanta minuti cala di brutto.


----------



## Moffus98 (17 Gennaio 2019)

Quando Lunedi non lo vedrò in panchina perchè squalificato, potrò sognare almeno per una settimana di non averlo più in panchina.


----------



## Molenko (21 Gennaio 2019)

Ovviamente oggi topic vuoto, a dimostrazione che l'onesta intellettuale non è per tutti.
Quarto posto. Senza 6 titolari oggi QUARTO POSTO e silenzio.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (21 Gennaio 2019)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Ovviamente oggi topic vuoto, a dimostrazione che l'onesta intellettuale non è per tutti.
> Quarto posto. Senza 6 titolari oggi QUARTO POSTO e silenzio.



Vogliamo parlare della partita indecente che abbiamo fatto come al solito? Fino al gol non abbiamo creato niente di niente, abbiamo giocato a casaccio. Vai a riguardare i commenti della partita di tutti prima del gol.


----------



## Molenko (21 Gennaio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Vogliamo parlare della partita indecente che abbiamo fatto come al solito? Fino al gol non abbiamo creato niente di niente, abbiamo giocato a casaccio. Vai a riguardare i commenti della partita di tutti prima del gol.



Me ne sbatto onestamente. Riguardatevi la formazione scesa in campo oggi. Giocavamo con Abate-Musacchio centrali e con un esterno d'attacco da Lega pro. 
Ogni volta pare che fare un commento positivo su Gattuso è sacrilegio. Ma tifate, e muti.


----------



## __king george__ (21 Gennaio 2019)

e che c'è da dire? ormai abbiamo già detto tutto...è una sciagura...almeno quando vinciamo cerchiamo di non pensarci….


----------



## Guglielmo90 (21 Gennaio 2019)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Me ne sbatto onestamente. Riguardatevi la formazione scesa in campo oggi. Giocavamo con Abate-Musacchio centrali e con un esterno d'attacco da Lega pro.
> Ogni volta pare che fare un commento positivo su Gattuso è sacrilegio. Ma tifate, e muti.



Ma giochiamo da far pietà, per quale motivo dovrebbero esserci commenti positivi a Gattuso? Giochiamo costantemente male, appena vinciamo una partita, senza nemmeno convincere molto subito spunta qualcuno a elogiarlo in maniera estrema e dire "ehhh avete visto??! E voi che lo criticatee!"


----------



## Molenko (21 Gennaio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Ma giochiamo da far pietà, per quale motivo dovrebbero esserci commenti positivi a Gattuso? Giochiamo costantemente male, appena vinciamo una partita, senza nemmeno convincere molto subito spunta qualcuno a elogiarlo in maniera estrema e dire "ehhh avete visto??! E voi che lo criticatee!"



Ma de che? Ma che cosa stai dicendo che nel secondo tempo, a eccezione di due tiri dalla distanza di Veloso abbiam giocato solo noi. 
Per quanto mi riguarda verrò a zittirvi ogni partita che vinceremo.
Poi piantatela con questa storia che giochiamo male, a inizio anno Empoli e Atalanta due partite che potevano finire 4-0 ci son costate 4 punti. Con Lazio e Inter due gol presi alla fine. Fatele a tutto tondo le valutazioni.


----------



## Heaven (21 Gennaio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Ma giochiamo da far pietà, per quale motivo dovrebbero esserci commenti positivi a Gattuso? Giochiamo costantemente male, appena vinciamo una partita, senza nemmeno convincere molto subito spunta qualcuno a elogiarlo in maniera estrema e dire "ehhh avete visto??! E voi che lo criticatee!"



Infatti, giochiamo di m
Possiamo sempre crollare da un momento all’altro...


----------



## Guglielmo90 (21 Gennaio 2019)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Infatti, giochiamo di m
> Possiamo sempre crollare da un momento all’altro...



Esatto, non diamo mai la sensazione di avere il controllo della partita. Ne che giochiamo con la Juventus ne che giochiamo col Frosinone o il Dudelange di turno. Oggi bastava segnassero uno dei tanti gol che si sono mangiati nel primo tempo e non la ripigliavamo piu questa partita. Questo piu ci fa giocare male piu viene pompato, è un miracolato.


----------



## EmmePi (21 Gennaio 2019)

Quanto mi fanno ridere i tifosi che elogiano Gattuso per una partita vinta e per il 4° posto. Ma davvero avete i paraocchi!

Siamo 4° ma dovremmo essere 3° davanti l'Inter e con parecchi punti sulla 5° in classifica...

Oggi se non fosse stato per il superGigio sarebbe stato 2-0 ma per loro! Solo un paio di episodi e di giocate personali ci hanno fatto vincere, non c'è mai uno schema d'attacco, mai una partita che vedi giocatori ordinati, mai pressing corale sui difensori avversari.

Il Milan non si può definire squadra, ma un aggregato di individualità, che per me sono anche molto buoni, infatti con un "vero" allenatore staremmo ben avanti in classifica.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (21 Gennaio 2019)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Quanto mi fanno ridere i tifosi che elogiano Gattuso per una partita vinta e per il 4° posto. Ma davvero avete i paraocchi!
> 
> Siamo 4° ma dovremmo essere 3° davanti l'Inter e con parecchi punti sulla 5° in classifica...
> 
> ...



Secondo me non le guardano nemmeno le partite.


----------



## fra29 (21 Gennaio 2019)

Sono combattuto.. Quarto posto è davvero essenziale ma con la qualificazione di fisso lo confermano rallentando e posticipando il definitivo salto di qualità ..


----------



## Igniorante (21 Gennaio 2019)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Quanto mi fanno ridere i tifosi che elogiano Gattuso per una partita vinta e per il 4° posto. Ma davvero avete i paraocchi!
> 
> Siamo 4° ma dovremmo essere 3° davanti l'Inter e con parecchi punti sulla 5° in classifica...
> 
> ...



Son d'accordo, il nostro campionato fin quì grida vendetta, visti i punti che abbiamo letteralmente gettato via.
Resta comunque la stima e l'affetto per l'uomo/ex-giocatore che è stato.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (21 Gennaio 2019)

Io non capisco perché l'anno scorso, quando eravamo sesti, ci prendeva a pesci in faccia pure il Benevento e abbiamo giocato bene soltanto per due mesi, se osavi muovere anche la più piccola critica ti aggredivano in 10.


Adesso siamo solo al quarto posto, giochiamo con una media di 5-6 titolari indisponibili a partita, abbiamo appena vinto in trasferta in a Genova, eppure a leggere certi commenti sembra che siamo decimi.

Oggi, esattamente, che cosa avrebbe sbagliato Gattuso?


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Gennaio 2019)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Quanto mi fanno ridere i tifosi che elogiano Gattuso per una partita vinta e per il 4° posto. Ma davvero avete i paraocchi!
> 
> Siamo 4° ma dovremmo essere 3° davanti l'Inter e con parecchi punti sulla 5° in classifica...
> 
> ...



Come no. Lotteremmo per lo scudetto.

Con Abate difensore centrale.

Siamo dove è il livello della nostra squadra. Terzi nemmeno nei sogni più bagnati. 

A me fanno ridere i tifosi che riducono sempre tutto all'allenatore manco giocassimo con la Playstation.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (21 Gennaio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Come no. Lotteremmo per lo scudetto.
> 
> Con Abate difensore centrale.
> 
> ...




Ma la cosa più divertente è che quando leggo delle discussioni inerenti al calciomercato, trovo nel 90% dei casi commenti scritti da gente che chiede a gran voce: Milinkovic Savic, Lozano, Depay, Piatek (anche se "sarebbe meglio uno più esperto come Cavani), una mezzala di qualità, un esterno veloce al posto di Suso, Fabregas, Ibrahimovic, Ozil, niente Muriel perché noi "SIAMO IL MILAN" e non possiamo certo abbassarci a prendere una terza punta così scarsa e via dicendo. E la squadra è costruita male, e "Leotardo" ha sbagliato questo e quel colpo, e ci siamo ridimensionati, gli altri prendono Godin e Ramsey mentre noi prendiamo tempo.

Poi entro in questo topic e scopro che i rinforzi non servono, le colpe sono quasi esclusivamente dell'allenatore, e che anche con 5-6 titolari indisponibili non abbiamo scuse e dobbiamo battere i nostri avversari. Perché "mica ci vogliono Messi e Cr7 per battere il Torino di turno"


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Gennaio 2019)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Sono combattuto.. Quarto posto è davvero essenziale ma con la qualificazione di fisso lo confermano rallentando e posticipando il definitivo salto di qualità ..



"Tranquilli" (se così si può dire)
Non ci arriveremo quarti con Gattuso.
Ma se ci arrivasse avrebbe fatto un miracolo.
E non lo dico per il valore in sè della squadra, ma perché avrebbe fatto tutto da solo. 

Quanti giocatori di questi sono stati scelti o voluti da Gattuso?!?
Nessuno.
Gran parte era già al Milan prima di Montella, o sono stati presi per Montella. 
La stella Higuain è out.
Laxalt e Castillejo sono bocciati, riserve o seconde scelte.
Bakayoko è entrato in squadra solo dopo l'infortunio di Biglia e tutt'ora non c'è certezza di riscatto. 

Vedremo il valore di Paquetà che fa ben sperare, forse lui è l'unica eccezione ma a parte questo nessun allenatore lavora da solo, come sta facendo Gattuso da quando è arrivato, con un obiettivo ambizioso come la Champions. 
E addirittura c'è chi pensa che il quarto posto sia poco.


----------



## Lambro (21 Gennaio 2019)

Peccato che l'ala sinistra che sembra compreremo sia infortunata ancora per un po', Groenveld o come si chiama.
Perchè una freccia sulla sx è assolutamente imprescindibile vista l'incapacita' di RR di attaccare con successo.
Col Calha da sempre siamo troppo statitici, troppo bloccati, non produciamo gioco.
E' la principale causa del nongioco di gattuso.


----------



## Cantastorie (21 Gennaio 2019)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Sono combattuto.. Quarto posto è davvero essenziale ma con la qualificazione di fisso lo confermano rallentando e posticipando il definitivo salto di qualità ..



Tu sei uno di quelli che se lo taglia per fare un torto alla moglie?


----------



## Maximo (21 Gennaio 2019)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Io non capisco perché l'anno scorso, quando eravamo sesti, ci prendeva a pesci in faccia pure il Benevento e abbiamo giocato bene soltanto per due mesi, se osavi muovere anche la più piccola critica ti aggredivano in 10.
> 
> 
> Adesso siamo solo al quarto posto, giochiamo con una media di 5-6 titolari indisponibili a partita, abbiamo appena vinto in trasferta in a Genova, eppure a leggere certi commenti sembra che siamo decimi.
> ...



Addirittura c'è chi auspica che non si arrivi quarti per mandare via Gattuso, questo ti dice tutto...


----------



## Corpsegrinder (21 Gennaio 2019)

Maximo ha scritto:


> Addirittura c'è chi auspica che non si arrivi quarti per mandare via Gattuso, questo ti dice tutto...



Magari per prendere uno tra Giampaolo e De Zerbi


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Gennaio 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Peccato che l'ala sinistra che sembra compreremo sia infortunata ancora per un po', Groenveld o come si chiama.
> Perchè una freccia sulla sx è assolutamente imprescindibile vista l'incapacita' di RR di attaccare con successo.
> Col Calha da sempre siamo troppo statitici, troppo bloccati, non produciamo gioco.
> E' la principale causa del nongioco di gattuso.



Bravo. Io lo scrivo da luglio.
Intanto con Paqueta e Bakayoko abbiamo sistemato diversi problemi in mediana. Con Conti e Caldara sistemeremo la difesa.
L'attacco invece resta mediocre. Da rifare in toto per me, a parte Cutrone.

Poi in panchina per me puoi andarci chiunque del forum se Gattuso sta sulle palle.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Gennaio 2019)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Ma de che? Ma che cosa stai dicendo che nel secondo tempo, a eccezione di due tiri dalla distanza di Veloso abbiam giocato solo noi.
> Per quanto mi riguarda verrò a zittirvi ogni partita che vinceremo.
> Poi piantatela con questa storia che giochiamo male, a inizio anno Empoli e Atalanta due partite che potevano finire 4-0 ci son costate 4 punti. Con Lazio e Inter due gol presi alla fine. Fatele a tutto tondo le valutazioni.



Amico Molenko, non stiamo combattendo fra di noi per imporre le proprie idee. E' uno scambio di opinioni. Se Gattuso fa giocar bene la squadra, sono più che disponibile a rinnovargli la mia fiducia. Ma in questo momento, io vedo partite che si concludono a nostro favore con fatica e lampi individuali. Se il gioco del Milan è questo, andiamo poco lontano, a mio parere. Poi abbiamo vinto varie volte fuori tempo massimo, quindi non è che siamo stati penalizzati dall'over-time, anzi. Non c'è nessuno da zittire, e tutti si tifa Milan, almeno per quanto mi riguarda, e indipendentemente dall'allenatore.



Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Io non capisco perché l'anno scorso, quando eravamo sesti, ci prendeva a pesci in faccia pure il Benevento e abbiamo giocato bene soltanto per due mesi, se osavi muovere anche la più piccola critica ti aggredivano in 10.
> 
> 
> Adesso siamo solo al quarto posto, giochiamo con una media di 5-6 titolari indisponibili a partita, abbiamo appena vinto in trasferta in a Genova, eppure a leggere certi commenti sembra che siamo decimi.
> ...



Guarda, sempre che te ne freghi della mia opinione, io Gattuso l'ho difeso in passato (e continuo a difenderlo COME PERSONA) perché venivano mosse critiche gratuite e offese pesanti in tempi non sospetti, quando erano ancora pochi gli elementi per giudicare. Per questione di principio lo difendo, indipendentemente dal calcio, solo per correttezza etica. Ma calcisticamente non posso condividerlo.

Riconosco che abbiamo una squadra costruita male.
Riconosco che abbiamo avuto, e abbiamo ancora, una serie di infortuni.
Riconosco che è difficile fare l'allenatore.

Ma riconosco anche che è ormai da parecchio che il Milan non ha sviluppato una propria personalità. Non si vede una idea di gioco, se non quello del perenne precariato. Si ha sempre la sensazione che qualsiasi squadra, anche un Dudelange qualsiasi, ti possa seppellire da un momento all'altro con una valanga di goals. Poi ogni tanto viene fuori una prestazione decente, magari come oggi, e vinciamo 2-0 in casa del Genoa, non la juve, a cui mancava pur sempre il bomber. Se non avevamo un Donnarumma super ne avremmo presi diversi. Poi magari il solito Donnarumma ce ne fa prendere due alla prossima partita.

Io critico fortemente Gattuso perché secondo me ha concezioni sbagliate sul nostro modo di stare in campo, e soprattutto è fissato con certi giocatori, che, volenti o nolenti, sembra siano imprenscindibili. Con il turco giochiamo costantemente in 10, e allora, perché, in nome di D*o, non lo metti in panca e fai giocare qualcun altro? Gli infortuni sono anche causa della testardaggine nel far giocare sempre e solo gli stessi, anche a costo di metterli fuori ruolo. La conseguenza è che non viene creata una base solida di gioco. Sempre il turco (a me non sta simpatico, si era capito?) va continuamente avanti e indietro e ancora non si sa se è carne o pesce. Sta all'allenatore trovare una giusta collocazione in campo e farlo rendere al meglio. Non rende? Allora lo sbatti in panchina, senza se e senza ma. Questo critico a Gattuso.

E' molto carente da questo punto di vista, e il suo background fatto di legnate e veleno non può portare a calcio stellare. Che poi si faccia ben volere dai giocatori perché è una persona terra-terra e molto spontaneo, è un altro discorso. Ma le sensazione è che non sappia penetrare la mente dei giocatori e infondere entusiamo nel gioco.

Siamo 4^. Sì, è vero. Adesso. Ma al 1' della partita eravamo 7^ o giù di lì. Siamo 4^ sempre con la spada di Damocle sulla testa, basta un punto per mandare a scatafascio una stagione, che ci vede assolutamente obbligati alla qualificazione CL. Siamo 4^ senza convinzione, e dopo aver buttato alle ortiche punti su punti con squadre teoricamente molto più deboli di noi. Dovremmo essere 4^ (o meglio) con determinazione, e magari con una identità di gioco, magari fatta di sconfitte, ma anche di prestazioni almeno lontamente guardabili. Allora potrei essere soddisfatto di Gattuso. Se non arriviamo 4^, (e la vedo molto dura, con le romane) ti rammento che la stagione sarà un fallimento, perché nonostante gli acquisti e più esperienza saremo esattamente al solito posto dell'anno scorso.

Mi spiace, il giudizio non è interamente positivo. Poi se migliora da qui in avanti e raggiunge la qualificazione CL, ben venga, e sono disposto a cambiare idea come l'ho già cambiata qualche mese fa. Ma non posso dire per ora che mi sono divertito a vedere giocare bene la mia squadra del cuore.


----------



## fra29 (21 Gennaio 2019)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Tu sei uno di quelli che se lo taglia per fare un torto alla moglie?



O forse lungimirante, dipende da che prospettiva guardi le cose..


----------



## fra29 (21 Gennaio 2019)

Maximo ha scritto:


> Addirittura c'è chi auspica che non si arrivi quarti per mandare via Gattuso, questo ti dice tutto...



Ma capite le cose o no? 
Se vai in CL Rino rimane al 100% e io credo che a questa squadra, soprattutto se li lavorerà con i giovani, serva altro..
Avere un quarto posto e poi trovarsi a sbagliare la scelta del mister non sarebbe peggio (un po' in grande quanto accaduto con Montella)?! 
Io ad oggi vedo anche solo in A 7-8 mister più preparati (2-3 se lo portano proprio a scuola), è giusto che il Milan abbia sulla panca lui?
Togliendo le scommesse (Giampaolo, De Zerbi e Gasp) , gli inarrivabili (Conte?), qualche cosa per me di meglio si può avere (Jardim? Un Sarri che salta?)...


----------



## fra29 (21 Gennaio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Bravo. Io lo scrivo da luglio.
> Intanto con Paqueta e Bakayoko abbiamo sistemato diversi problemi in mediana. Con Conti e Caldara sistemeremo la difesa.
> L'attacco invece resta mediocre. Da rifare in toto per me, a parte Cutrone.
> 
> Poi in panchina per me puoi andarci chiunque del forum se Gattuso sta sulle palle.



99
Conti
Caldara
Romagnoli 
X
Baka
X
Paqueta 
Suso
Piatek/Cutro
X

Se tra gennaio e giugno sostituiscono le x con nomi giovani e di talento, non sarebbe un peccato vedere castrato il tutto con un mister ancora non pronto come Rino? 
Ci siamo già dimenticati Arsenal, Juve, Napoli, Derby, Benevento x2, Dudelange x2, Olympiakos?


----------



## Cantastorie (21 Gennaio 2019)

fra29 ha scritto:


> O forse lungimirante, dipende da che prospettiva guardi le cose..



Mettiamo che sia meglio avere un allenatore nuovo: meglio cambiarlo a stagione in corso mentre sei già in Champions (con il mercato fatto di conseguenza, con possibili nuovi sponsor ecc.) o con il bilancio che obbliga a sacrifici?


----------



## fra29 (21 Gennaio 2019)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Magari per prendere uno tra Giampaolo e De Zerbi



A parte che sulla nostra panchina ci deve andare un mister di altro spessore ma che ridi con Giampaolo? 
Rino è meglio? 
Tatticamente Giampaolo è di altra pasta (tra i più studiati a Coverciano). Sembra che in panca abbiamo Klopp..


----------



## mabadi (21 Gennaio 2019)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Io non capisco perché l'anno scorso, quando eravamo sesti, ci prendeva a pesci in faccia pure il Benevento e abbiamo giocato bene soltanto per due mesi, se osavi muovere anche la più piccola critica ti aggredivano in 10.
> 
> 
> Adesso siamo solo al quarto posto, giochiamo con una media di 5-6 titolari indisponibili a partita, abbiamo appena vinto in trasferta in a Genova, eppure a leggere certi commenti sembra che siamo decimi.
> ...



Niente perchè stato in silenzio tutta la partita,


----------



## Maximo (21 Gennaio 2019)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Ma capite le cose o no?
> Se vai in CL Rino rimane al 100% e io credo che a questa squadra soprattutto se li lavorerà con i giovani, serva altro..
> Avere un quarto posto e poi trovarsi a sbagliare la scelta del mister non sarebbe peggio (un po' in grande quanto accaduto con Montella)?
> Io ad oggi vedo anche solo in A 7-8 mister più preparati (2-3 se lo portano proprio a scuola), è giusto che il Milan abbia sulla panca lui?
> Togliendo le scommesse (Giampaolo, De Zerbi e Gasp) , gli inarrivabili (Conte?), qualche cosa per me di meglio si può avere (Jardim? Un Sarri che salta?)...



Ti ringrazio, ora ho capito. Quindi speriamo di non arrivare quarti, anzi magari neppure in EL, per avere un pretesto per mandare via Gattuso. Sarebbe come se un tifoso della Juve dicesse: "speriamo di perdere un'altra finale di CL per mandare via Allegri". Mi sembra un ragionamento molto logico.


----------



## fra29 (21 Gennaio 2019)

Maximo ha scritto:


> Ti ringrazio, ora ho capito. Quindi speriamo di non arrivare quarti, anzi magari neppure in EL, per avere un pretesto per mandare via Gattuso. Sarebbe come se un tifoso della Juve dicesse: "speriamo di perdere un'altra finale di CL per mandare via Allegri". Mi sembra un ragionamento molto logico.



Io vorrei quarto posto + cambio mister.. Almeno smetti di fare l'ironico..
Il mio era un ragionamento "iperbolico" perché credo che questa squadra senza un mister che sappia insegnare calcio non uscirà Mai dalla mediocrità..


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Gennaio 2019)

fra29 ha scritto:


> 99
> Conti
> Caldara
> Romagnoli
> ...



Mi incuriosisce vedere Kessie già debellato da tutte le formazioni come fosse un brocco.
Gattuso è l'ultimo dei nostri problemi ma è un tema vecchio e logoro che ha già stancato tutti.


----------



## iceman. (21 Gennaio 2019)

fra29 ha scritto:


> A parte che sulla nostra panchina ci deve andare un mister di altro spessore ma che ridi con Giampaolo?
> Rino è meglio?
> Tatticamente Giampaolo è di altra pasta (tra i più studiati a Coverciano). Sembra che in panca abbiamo Klopp..



Si il Klopp di creta e pisa..


----------



## Jino (21 Gennaio 2019)

fra29 ha scritto:


> A parte che sulla nostra panchina ci deve andare un mister di altro spessore ma che ridi con Giampaolo?
> Rino è meglio?
> *Tatticamente Giampaolo è di altra pasta (tra i più studiati a Coverciano).* Sembra che in panca abbiamo Klopp..



Poi però come ha detto Serafini qualche settimana fa, tre partita tra Gattuso e Giampaolo, tre vittorie di Rino. Uno considerato un pirla, l'altro il Sacchi dei giorni nostri, ripeto tre a zero per Rino e palla al centro.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (22 Gennaio 2019)

fra29 ha scritto:


> A parte che sulla nostra panchina ci deve andare un mister di altro spessore ma che ridi con Giampaolo?
> Rino è meglio?
> Tatticamente Giampaolo è di altra pasta (tra i più studiati a Coverciano). Sembra che in panca abbiamo Klopp..



Sarà anche di un'altra pasta, ma da Gattuso le ha sempre prese. 



gabri65 ha scritto:


> Guarda, sempre che te ne freghi della mia opinione, io Gattuso l'ho difeso in passato (e continuo a difenderlo COME PERSONA) perché venivano mosse critiche gratuite e offese pesanti in tempi non sospetti, quando erano ancora pochi gli elementi per giudicare. Per questione di principio lo difendo, indipendentemente dal calcio, solo per correttezza etica. Ma calcisticamente non posso condividerlo.
> 
> Riconosco che abbiamo una squadra costruita male.
> Riconosco che abbiamo avuto, e abbiamo ancora, una serie di infortuni.
> ...




Chalanoglu non piace neanche a me, ma non mi sembra che Gattuso sia nelle condizioni per mandarlo in panchina. Se lo togli chi metti? Borini? Quell'altro giocatore insulso di Castillejo?
È semplicemente un giocatore discontinuo. Ma lo è sempre stato in tutta la sua carriera. Si è costruito una reputazione da fenomeno grazie a Youtube, praticamente. 
Il suo problema è che la sua posizione naturale è quella di trequartista, un ruolo che in Europa ormai è utilizzato da pochissime squadre. Ma onestamente, attribuire a Gattuso la responsabilità per il mediocre rendimento del turco mi sembra ingiusto, considerando che è sempre stato discontinuo e di difficile collocazione tattica in tutta la sua carriera. Anzi, l'anno scorso ha giocato bene per 3 mesi di fila, cosa che non aveva fatto in nessuna altra squadra.


Inoltre, non mi sembra che Gattuso prenda poco in considerazione i suoi giocatori. Anzi, tranne Montolivo, Laxalt e Halilovic (che in realtà non è nemmeno un giocatore), TUTTI hanno trovato spazio. Anzi, questa è proprio una delle ragioni per cui è ben voluto.

Tranne Juve e Napoli, comunque, TUTTE le squadre hanno la spada di Damocle sulla testa. La Roma, per dire, è a +3 dall'ottavo posto. E TUTTE le squadre hanno perso dei punti stupidamente: è perfettamente normale, sono cose che succedono al Napoli, figuriamoci se non può succedere a noi che siamo all'anno 0 del progetto.


----------



## gabri65 (22 Gennaio 2019)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Sarà anche di un'altra pasta, ma da Gattuso le ha sempre prese.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok. Come dicevo, io non sono uno di quelli che vuole mandare al rogo Gattuso e acclama la venuta di Conte, semplicemente mi aspettavo molto di più dal suo calcio, e con parecchie scelte tattiche, formazioni e sostituzioni mi trovo in forte disaccordo. La squadra mi sembra duri molta fatica a produrre calcio fluido e lineare, e soffre troppo avversari di un rango teoricamente inferiore. Questo giocare a palla coperta e tutti nella nostra metà campo mi sembra eccessiva. Obiettivamente o meno, non riusciamo ad esprimere una cosa bella da vedere se non a sprazzi veramente transitori se non casuali. Detto questo, rispetto il tuo pensiero, ci mancherebbe. Gattuso o no, io mi auguro fortemente che la squadra dimostri d'ora in avanti dei veri progressi.


----------



## Schism75 (22 Gennaio 2019)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Ma de che? Ma che cosa stai dicendo che nel secondo tempo, a eccezione di due tiri dalla distanza di Veloso abbiam giocato solo noi.
> Per quanto mi riguarda verrò a zittirvi ogni partita che vinceremo.
> Poi piantatela con questa storia che giochiamo male, a inizio anno Empoli e Atalanta due partite che potevano finire 4-0 ci son costate 4 punti. Con Lazio e Inter due gol presi alla fine. Fatele a tutto tondo le valutazioni.



Beh anche con roma, Udinese e Genoa abbiamo segnato all’ultimo secondo. O non conta? Ci vuole coraggio poi a tirar fuori la partita con l’inter, partita in cui abbiamo subito senza giocare. Che poi che ne so vogliamo ricordare le partite dominate con le corazzate Frosinone, Bologna, Fiorentina e Torino, dove siamo riusciti addirittura a battere il record di goal NON segnati? O la spettacolare vittoria contro l’immensa spal? La rimonta subita a Napoli difendendoci sulla linea della porta come se fossimo un Chievo qualsiasi? 
Oppure, ad esempio, vogliamo ricordare le imprese europee contro i pluri vincitori di champions league: betis e olympiakos. O contro i marziani del dudelange, che abbiamo costretto alla resa sul 5-2!

Ma poi chi zittisci scusa?


----------



## Emme (22 Gennaio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ok. Come dicevo, io non sono uno di quelli che vuole mandare al rogo Gattuso e acclama la venuta di Conte, semplicemente mi aspettavo molto di più dal suo calcio, e con parecchie scelte tattiche, formazioni e sostituzioni mi trovo in forte disaccordo. La squadra mi sembra duri molta fatica a produrre calcio fluido e lineare, e soffre troppo avversari di un rango teoricamente inferiore. Questo giocare a palla coperta e tutti nella nostra metà campo mi sembra eccessiva. Obiettivamente o meno, non riusciamo ad esprimere una cosa bella da vedere se non a sprazzi veramente transitori se non casuali. Detto questo, rispetto il tuo pensiero, ci mancherebbe. Gattuso o no, io mi auguro fortemente che la squadra dimostri d'ora in avanti dei veri progressi.



Perdonami, si parla molto del gioco di Gattuso, ma con un Paquetå in più lì in mezzo al campo, uno con i piedi buoni per intenderci come di colpo la manovra si é fatta un po' piú fluida...Gattuso ha tante colpe indiscutibile, ma nemmeno la società é così esente (motivo per cui molti non avrebbero voluto la panchina del Milan, in sto periodo) ha avuto tante sfortune, per me basta inserire quei 3/4 innesti giusti eppure Gattuso, si rivelerà una buona scoperta...purtroppo il Milan é un cantiere a aperto...dobbiamo solo avere pazienza...


----------



## Pamparulez2 (22 Gennaio 2019)

Ma secondo voi come mai gattuso concede sistematicamente il giorno libero dopo la partita?! Anche ridolini lo faceva.
Ma ricordo con ancelotti e allegri nn succedeva... allenamento chi nn aveva giocato e scarico chi aveva giocato. Ricordo male?


----------



## gabri65 (22 Gennaio 2019)

Emme ha scritto:


> Perdonami, si parla molto del gioco di Gattuso, ma con un Paquetå in più lì in mezzo al campo, uno con i piedi buoni per intenderci come di colpo la manovra si é fatta un po' piú fluida...Gattuso ha tante colpe indiscutibile, ma nemmeno la società é così esente (motivo per cui molti non avrebbero voluto la panchina del Milan, in sto periodo) ha avuto tante sfortune, per me basta inserire quei 3/4 innesti giusti eppure Gattuso, si rivelerà una buona scoperta...purtroppo il Milan é un cantiere a aperto...dobbiamo solo avere pazienza...



Amico, non c'è niente da perdonare  se mi segui vedrai che forse sono il più paziente tra quelli che non approvano il gioco di Gattuso, e non ne ho mai richiesto l'esonero in maniera esplicita. Sono molto condiscendente nonostante i nervi che mi vengono a ogni partita.
Credo sia mio diritto aspettarmi dalla mia squadra del cuore un calcio gradevole.

3/4 innesti sarebbe ottimo ma credo sarà fatto per gradi. La mia unica paura è che Paquetà non sia l'ennesimo campione sprecato, anche perché mi dispiacerebbe per lui in prima persona.

Hai voglia ad avere pazienza, io mi sono sorbito la serie B, figurati se mi faccio impaurire da una o più stagioni mediocri.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (22 Gennaio 2019)

Io sono da sempre pro-Gattuso.

Per me sta ottenendo risultati eccellenti anche tenendo conto delle condizioni in cui sta lavorando:
- Cambio societario
- Squadra non eccellente e con turbolenze relative ai giocatori di riferimento.
- Ecatombe di giocatori che costringe ad usare Abate centrale, Calabria mezz'ala, Castillejo centravanti..

Nonostante tutto ciò ha gestito 44 partite di campionato ad una media di 1,8 punti a partita, la migliore del Milan da quasi 10 anni, una media uguale a quella di Inzaghi alla Lazio e appena inferiore a quella (1,9) di Spalletti con l'Inter.

Tutto ciò per dire che insultarlo come allenatore scandaloso, il peggiore dellla serie A, vergognoso come rendimento e comportamento non ha ragione d'essere perchè oggettivamente sta facendo bene ed inoltre è un vero milanista.

Detto ciò....

Forse va seriamente presa in considerazione l'ipotesi di cambiare la guida tecnica.

Il progetto attuale è chiaramente basato sui giovani, giocatori naturalmente con personalità da formare che devono trovare i propri punti di riferimento nel gioco.

Sotto questo profilo Rino mi ha un pò deluso. Mi aspettavo, con la preparazione fatta a puntino di vedere una squadra iper-aggressiva che pressasse alta e imponesse il proprio gioco.

Questo oggettivamente non si è mai visto, ne si è vista una fortissima impronta dell'allenatore nel gioco.

E' necessario puntare su un allenatore più didattico, che esalti il gioco offensivo in modo da valorizzare maggiormete i giovani e accelerare la rinascita.

Io punterei su uno dei seguenti:

1) Sarri (se rompe con il Chelsea)
2) Gasperini
3) Giampaolo
4) Jardel

Nulla contro Rino. Lo ringrazierò sempre e gli auguro il meglio, ma secondo me è arrivato il momento di cambiare.


----------



## Molenko (22 Gennaio 2019)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Beh anche con roma, Udinese e Genoa abbiamo segnato all’ultimo secondo. O non conta? Ci vuole coraggio poi a tirar fuori la partita con l’inter, partita in cui abbiamo subito senza giocare. Che poi che ne so vogliamo ricordare le partite dominate con le corazzate Frosinone, Bologna, Fiorentina e Torino, dove siamo riusciti addirittura a battere il record di goal NON segnati? O la spettacolare vittoria contro l’immensa spal? La rimonta subita a Napoli difendendoci sulla linea della porta come se fossimo un Chievo qualsiasi?
> Oppure, ad esempio, vogliamo ricordare le imprese europee contro i pluri vincitori di champions league: betis e olympiakos. O contro i marziani del dudelange, che abbiamo costretto alla resa sul 5-2!
> 
> Ma poi chi zittisci scusa?



Zittisco gente come te che parla a vanvera e parla solo quando puó tirare l’acqua al proprio mulino.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (22 Gennaio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Io sono da sempre pro-Gattuso.
> 
> Per me sta ottenendo risultati eccellenti anche tenendo conto delle condizioni in cui sta lavorando:
> - Cambio societario
> ...



io invece spero di no.. tutti i nomi fatti mi intrigano 
ma se cacciano Gattuso vuol dire niente 4° posto 
che vuol dire via uno dei migliori in rosa causa bilancio..
io sacrifico sempre il 99 visto che sarà necessario una cessione 
ma venderlo con obiettivo champions raggiunto fa tutta la differenza del mondo.


----------



## EmmePi (22 Gennaio 2019)

Io non vedo l'ora che questo post venga chiuso definitivamente, per ovvie ragioni!


----------



## Rivera10 (22 Gennaio 2019)

.


----------



## overlord (22 Gennaio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Io sono da sempre pro-Gattuso.
> 
> Per me sta ottenendo risultati eccellenti anche tenendo conto delle condizioni in cui sta lavorando:
> - Cambio societario
> ...



Su Gattuso la penso più o meno come te.....però pensavo che a questo punto un minimo di gioco e impostazione la squadra l'avesse. Invece ZERO
Vediamo il girone di ritorno se con qualche uomo di qualità in più si migliora un minimo la fase di attacco.

Poi se dovessi scegliere io, la tua lista la leggerei al contrario...


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Gennaio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Io sono da sempre pro-Gattuso.
> 
> Per me sta ottenendo risultati eccellenti anche tenendo conto delle condizioni in cui sta lavorando:
> - Cambio societario
> ...



Tutto vero ma considera anche il materiale tecnico a disposizione. 

Io sono pronto a scommettere quello che vuoi che con : 

Kessie biglia Baka 

Suso Paquetà

Piatek ( Cutro ) 

il Milan anche in mano " al peggior allenatore della serie A " farebbe un gioco completamente diverso. 

Come dico da sempre , se hai in mano 2 pere per fare il cenone di capodanno sarà molto difficile accontentare tutti.


----------



## Manue (22 Gennaio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Io sono da sempre pro-Gattuso.
> 
> Per me sta ottenendo risultati eccellenti anche tenendo conto delle condizioni in cui sta lavorando:
> - Cambio societario
> ...



La penso come te, 
esattamente così.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Gennaio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Io sono da sempre pro-Gattuso.
> 
> Per me sta ottenendo risultati eccellenti anche tenendo conto delle condizioni in cui sta lavorando:
> - Cambio societario
> ...



Mi fa piacere che alla fine i nodi vengono al pettine, e hai capito anche tu che Gattuso non è quello che ci servirà per il nostro bene. Tutto il meglio a Rino ma non è ancora pronto per noi e per ciò che ci serve.


----------



## Schism75 (22 Gennaio 2019)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Zittisco gente come te che parla a vanvera e parla solo quando puó tirare l’acqua al proprio mulino.



Parlare a vanvera esattamente su cosa, visto che non hai contrapposto assolutamente NULLA ai dati di cui sopra. Oppure ce lo siamo sognati tutti?


----------



## Ruuddil23 (22 Gennaio 2019)

fra29 ha scritto:


> 99
> Conti
> Caldara
> Romagnoli
> ...



Guarda, se si verificasse ciò che tu scrivi qui, cioè l'azzeramento dell'orrida fascia (o catena, per dirla alla Rino) sinistra che abbiamo adesso per sostituirla con una degna, mi farei andar bene Gattuso almeno un altro anno  
Poi penso anch'io, come hanno scritto altri più sopra, che per un progetto di giovani e/o calciatori di età media in cerca di rilancio Gattuso non sia il profilo adatto, altrimenti ripeteremmo in loop gli errori commessi negli anni passati.


----------



## Emme (22 Gennaio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Amico, non c'è niente da perdonare  se mi segui vedrai che forse sono il più paziente tra quelli che non approvano il gioco di Gattuso, e non ne ho mai richiesto l'esonero in maniera esplicita. Sono molto condiscendente nonostante i nervi che mi vengono a ogni partita.
> Credo sia mio diritto aspettarmi dalla mia squadra del cuore un calcio gradevole.
> 
> 3/4 innesti sarebbe ottimo ma credo sarà fatto per gradi. La mia unica paura è che Paquetà non sia l'ennesimo campione sprecato, anche perché mi dispiacerebbe per lui in prima persona.
> ...



Allora aspettiamo questa rinascita...alla fine siamo il diavolo, dobbiamo sempre fare una capatina all'inferno per rinascere...certo ci sono inferni peggiori come hai ricordato la "b" , ma diciamo che anche gli anni passati non sono stati leggerissimo purtroppo...


----------



## 7vinte (22 Gennaio 2019)

Jardim è 1000 volte meglio. È un non-allenatore


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Gennaio 2019)

Più interessato a non perdere che a vincere.
Non si va da nessuna parte così.


----------



## Zenos (26 Gennaio 2019)

Una capra che si cag in mano,e quando risaliamo la china con questo.


----------



## Boomer (26 Gennaio 2019)

Riccio, il suo assistente , è molto più bravo.

Cambi IMBARAZZANTI.


----------



## Anguus (26 Gennaio 2019)

Cagasotto!


----------



## Heaven (26 Gennaio 2019)

Sta diventando strana la sua ossessione per Calhanoglu.

Poi vabe, Borini e Laxalt...


----------



## Pampu7 (26 Gennaio 2019)

kessie e susso i peggiori, hakan almeno si è sbattuto nel primo tempo visto che nel secondo da quella parte non si è mai giocato.
3 punti persi contro un napoli abbordabile stasera grazie al mediocre in panchina


----------



## Zenos (26 Gennaio 2019)

Ha messo Borini e Laxalt. Ha tolto l'unico che li in mezzo da un po' di qualità.Conti lasciato in panchina,la moglie invece rimasta in campo.eh ma il Milan oggi non può aver di meglio di Gattuso...


----------



## BossKilla7 (26 Gennaio 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Riccio, il suo assistente , è molto più bravo.
> 
> Cambi IMBARAZZANTI.



Ma davvero, farei cambio subito


----------



## CarpeDiem (26 Gennaio 2019)

Dopo una sconfitta netta come quella di oggi, contro una neopromossa, è giusto criticarlo
In questo modo...


----------



## EmmePi (26 Gennaio 2019)

Davvero non ho parole per questo cosiddetto allenatore....

Tutte le partite giocate in 10 uomini.
Vorrei sapere cosa ha di speciale il turco ai suoi occhi.

Giuto che al 75esimo del secondo tempo mi chiedevo se l'avesse lasciato negli spoiatoi e cercavo di capire con chi l'avesse sostituito, perchè non l'ho mai sentito nemmeno per un appoggio, poi l'hanno inquadrato...
Bella la punizione, le sue specialità... ne avessi vista una in cui almeno azzecca lo specchi della porta...

Hai un Conti in forma, negli spezzoni giocati finora 2 assist un rigore poi negatoci, e fai giocare Calabria, che non ha sfigurato... ma Conti è bel altra cosa.
Piontek, per carità fargli giocare più di 20 minuti? Non sia mai!!!

Ciliegina finale, uno dei pochi talenti del Milan sostituito con Borini


----------



## EmmePi (26 Gennaio 2019)

Io spero in Dio che Gazosa e/o Leo gli vendano il turco e borini almeno non potrà più schierarli!!!!


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (26 Gennaio 2019)

Borini per Paqueta è in realtà
Chalanoglu arretrato al posto di Paquetà
e Borini al posto di Chalanoglu


----------



## hiei87 (26 Gennaio 2019)

Rino e il paradosso di Conti, che non gioca perchè ha bisogno di mettere minuti nelle gambe. Mi ricorda il famoso annuncio "cercasi apprendista con esperienza".
Comunque, da un po' di tempo a questa parte abbiamo migliorato la fase difensiva. Oggi abbiamo ballato un po' troppo, ma ci stava, visto l'avversario. La fase offensiva è continua a lasciar desiderare, anche se davanti è evidente come la nostra sia una squadra male assortita.
Sui cambi secondo me si poteva fare meglio.
Mi auguro che le cose cambino con i rientri, in particolare quello di Biglia, che, in un mondo giusto, dovrebbe portare al siluramento di Kessiè.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Gennaio 2019)

Cambi che quasi hanno regalato la partita al Napoli. Ma un ex-calciatore non dovrebbe essere in grado di leggere le partite?

- Il cambio Paqueta - Borini é un oscenita. La catena sinistra RR-Borini era un disastro preannunciato, infatti il Napoli poteva spostarsi tranquillamente. Bastava chiudere Suso.
- Laxalt. Ma a cosa serve Laxalt? In panchina c'era Conti che in pochi minuti ha gia fatto piu assist di Laxalt, Rodroguez e Abate messi assieme tutta la stagione. Poi ha messo Laxalt centrale...ma perche? Per cosa? Che scelta era?!
- Il turco. 90 minuti di palloni persi ed una punizione pessima che quasi ci costava la partita. PERCHE. Un ala qualsiasi con caratteristiche da ala sarebbe mille volte piu utile. Questa squadra con un ala sinistra sarebbe veramente interessante. Invece ci tocca sovrire l'anticalcio con due ali invertite e lente.
- In area spesso non c'era nessuna, ogni volta che Cutrone é uscita in area é rimasto solo Kessie. Dove vogliamo andare cosi?


----------



## Didaco (26 Gennaio 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ha messo Borini e Laxalt. Ha tolto l'unico che li in mezzo da un po' di qualità.Conti lasciato in panchina,la moglie invece rimasta in campo.eh ma il Milan oggi non può aver di meglio di Gattuso...



Veramente, pessimo.


----------



## malos (26 Gennaio 2019)

Ti voglio bene e te ne vorrò sempre per quello che ci hai dato però purtroppo il milan non è cosa tua come allenatore, soprattutto non hai coraggio caro Rino e senza quello rimani un allenatore da salvezza.


----------



## Anguus (26 Gennaio 2019)

Andare in Champions con sto mentecatto che doveva essere esonerato a Settembre..ma va


----------



## Guglielmo90 (26 Gennaio 2019)

Mediocre vattene


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Gennaio 2019)

Si capisce benissimo perche il suo Pisa in B subiva pochissimi gol ma era comunque in zona di retrocessione. Non ha coraggio, non ha idee di gioco, ogni cambio é per rinforzare la difesa (che paradossalmente ti porta a perdere il controllo della partita e subire piu di prima)...Troppo limitato e ossessionato con i suoi soldatini tipo Borini (giocatore da Serie B, al massimo), il turco e Calabria/Rodriguez (Conti DEVE giocare)


----------



## zamp2010 (26 Gennaio 2019)

Che metti a fare Piatek quando togli l'unico che puo creare qualcosa per lui (Paqueta)????


----------



## CarpeDiem (26 Gennaio 2019)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> Che metti a fare Piatek quando togli l'unico che puo creare qualcosa per lui (Paqueta)????



Paquetà non toccava un pallone da 20 minuti


----------



## zamp2010 (26 Gennaio 2019)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> Paquetà non toccava un pallone da 20 minuti



non e vero


----------



## Boomer (26 Gennaio 2019)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> Paquetà non toccava un pallone da 20 minuti



Paquetà sa passare il pallone almeno. Kessie camminava in campo e ha sbagliato 3 passaggi che ci sono quasi costati la partita. Cambio vergognoso e indifendibile a meno che non si è in malafede.


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Gennaio 2019)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Io spero in Dio che Gazosa e/o Leo gli vendano il turco e borini almeno non potrà più schierarli!!!!



+1


----------



## CarpeDiem (26 Gennaio 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Paquetà sa passare il pallone almeno. Kessie camminava in campo e ha sbagliato 3 passaggi che ci sono quasi costati la partita. Cambio vergognoso e indifendibile a meno che non si è in malafede.



Se c'è qualcosa che stava per costarci la partita sono i palloni persi da Paquetà davanti all'area di rigore.
Io adoro Paquetà, ma bisogna essere obbiettivi, altrimenti si è in malafede


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Gennaio 2019)

Allenatore da mandare via in ogni caso a fine stagione. Se riusciamo ad arrivare quarti NONOSTANTE Gattuso è un miracolo. Non cerca mai la vittoria, appena gli avversari cominciano a rendersi un min8mo pericoloso ecco che batte in ritirata togliendo dal campo quelli con i piedi buoni e lasciando in campo giocatori che secondo lui danno equilibrio (ovviamente coi piedi storti, come ce li aveva lui da giocatore del resto). Che poi che equilibrio stava dando Kessie stasera?


----------



## Kayl (26 Gennaio 2019)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> Se c'è qualcosa che stava per costarci la partita sono i palloni persi da Paquetà davanti all'area di rigore.
> Io adoro Paquetà, ma bisogna essere obbiettivi, altrimenti si è in malafede



Paqueta ne ha persi due, esattamente lo stesso numero di Kessie, che si è fatto uccellare due volte quando era l'unico in mezzo. Il terzo "perso" da Paqueta è stato un passaggio sbagliato di Kessie dove Paqueta è stato anticipato perché troppo in avanti.


----------



## Beppe85 (26 Gennaio 2019)

Io nn vi capisco.
Pensavate di vincere 4 a 0 contro il napoli?
Il pareggio è un buon risultato. Loro sono più squadra, noi ci siamo difesi bene e abbiamo avuto le nostre occasioni (una con Musacchio e una con Piatek).
Molto merito è senz'altro dell'allenatore.
Partita gestita bene contro un avversario che in questi anni è sempre stato più forte di noi. Per la prima volta dopo anni nn si è vista tutta sta differenza, io ne son contento.


----------



## 6milan (26 Gennaio 2019)

Buon punto contro la seconda, però poi se ormai ci chiamano squadra di provincia ce la prendiamo... Purtroppo é la verità quando giochi senza coraggio


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Gennaio 2019)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Io nn vi capisco.
> Pensavate di vincere 4 a 0 contro il napoli?
> Il pareggio è un buon risultato. Loro sono più squadra, noi ci siamo difesi bene e abbiamo avuto le nostre occasioni (una con Musacchio e una con Piatek).
> Molto merito è senz'altro dell'allenatore.
> Partita gestita bene contro un avversario che in questi anni è sempre stato più forte di noi. Per la prima volta dopo anni nn si è vista tutta sta differenza, io ne son contento.


Ma merito di cosa? Di difendersi a catenaccio? Un allenatore cerca soluzioni per essere pericoloso anche in fase offensiva, troppo facile cercare l’equilibrio attraverso un Aatteggiamento rinunciatario.


----------



## Albijol (26 Gennaio 2019)

Leonardo e Gazidis devono fargli un dispetto e vendergli la turca feticcio di Gattuso. Con quel cesso a pedali giochiamo costantemente in 10 e in questo modo non riusciremo mai a arrivare quarti


----------



## Beppe85 (26 Gennaio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ma merito di cosa? Di difendersi a catenaccio? Un allenatore cerca soluzioni per essere pericoloso anche in fase offensiva, troppo facile cercare l’equilibrio attraverso un Aatteggiamento rinunciatario.



Merito di essercela giocata quasi alla pari, di non averne presi 4, di aver tenuto sempre bene il campo.
Atteggiamento ottimo nel primo tempo, meno nella ripresa ma ... riguardatevi milan Napoli degli anni passati.... il miglioramento è evidente!


----------



## Guglielmo90 (26 Gennaio 2019)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Merito di essercela giocata quasi alla pari, di non averne presi 4, di aver tenuto sempre bene il campo.
> Atteggiamento ottimo nel primo tempo, meno nella ripresa ma ... riguardatevi milan Napoli degli anni passati.... il miglioramento è evidente!



Ma non possiamo giocare qualsiasi partita col terrore di prenderne 4. Lo volete capire o no?


----------



## goleador 70 (26 Gennaio 2019)

Fai schifo
Pagliaccio


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Gennaio 2019)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Merito di essercela giocata quasi alla pari, di non averne presi 4, di aver tenuto sempre bene il campo.
> Atteggiamento ottimo nel primo tempo, meno nella ripresa ma ... riguardatevi milan Napoli degli anni passati.... il miglioramento è evidente!


Questo qui non ci capisce una mazza, altro che miglioramento! Un allenatore che non capisce che serve un giocatore che attacchi gli spazi sulla fascia sinistra è da allenatore da lega pro. Giochiamo con un 451 con baricentro basso con giocatori che non sanno gestire mezza ripartenza. Quanti palloni ha perso Kessié oggi? Ci voleva Einstein per capire che andava tolto?


----------



## CarpeDiem (26 Gennaio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Questo qui non ci capisce una mazza, altro che miglioramento! Un allenatore che non capisce che serve un giocatore che attacchi gli spazi sulla fascia sinistra è da allenatore da lega pro.



Quel giocatore in rosa non c'è, quindi non può farlo giocare


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Gennaio 2019)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> Quel giocatore in rosa non c'è, quindi non può farlo giocare


Il turco chi lo vuole tenere?


----------



## CarpeDiem (26 Gennaio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Il turco chi lo vuole tenere?



Gattuso, perché per ora non c'è di meglio in rosa. 
La riserva di Calhanoglu è Fabio Borini


----------



## Igniorante (26 Gennaio 2019)

Un allenatore osceno


----------



## EmmePi (27 Gennaio 2019)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> Gattuso, perché per ora non c'è di meglio in rosa.
> La riserva di Calhanoglu è Fabio Borini



Per colpa del turco Paquetà è spostato fuori ruolo...


----------



## Corpsegrinder (27 Gennaio 2019)

Ma oggi esattamente che cosa avrebbe sbagliato Gattuso?


----------



## Molenko (27 Gennaio 2019)

Critiche anche oggi. Non ci sono più parole, boh.


----------



## Molenko (27 Gennaio 2019)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Un allenatore osceno



C'è una cosa che probabilmente ti sfugge: se lui sta sulla panchina del Milan e tu a casa sei tu quello che devi cercare di capire le scelte che fa, non il contrario. Vediamo quando vi entrerà in testa.


----------



## Zenos (27 Gennaio 2019)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Io nn vi capisco.
> Pensavate di vincere 4 a 0 contro il napoli?
> Il pareggio è un buon risultato. Loro sono più squadra, noi ci siamo difesi bene e abbiamo avuto le nostre occasioni (una con Musacchio e una con Piatek).
> Molto merito è senz'altro dell'allenatore.
> Partita gestita bene contro un avversario che in questi anni è sempre stato più forte di noi. Per la prima volta dopo anni nn si è vista tutta sta differenza, io ne son contento.



Neanche la Sampdoria,Il Sassuolo e L Atalanta ragionano in questo modo.squadre ostiche che cercano la vittoria quando giocano in casa. Ma noi ci siamo ridimensionato in tutto,tifosi compresi.


----------



## Garrincha (27 Gennaio 2019)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Merito di essercela giocata quasi alla pari, di non averne presi 4, di aver tenuto sempre bene il campo.
> Atteggiamento ottimo nel primo tempo, meno nella ripresa ma ... riguardatevi milan Napoli degli anni passati.... il miglioramento è evidente!



Una partita per dire che c'è un miglioramento? E se affrontavano il Real tre mesi fa e pareggiavano? Non è che l'avversario è sempre lo stesso, sempre in top condizione, sempre lo stesso undici 

Il Napoli ha giocato senza l'unico incontrista in rosa e uno dei migliori giocatori senza contare che possono (e lo sono) in flessione specie in alcuni uomini chiave come Insigne, gli anni passati c'era Sarri oggi Ancelotti, ecc.. 

Si può parlare di miglioramento evidente in un medio periodo non per una partita


----------



## Garrincha (27 Gennaio 2019)

Edit


----------



## Garrincha (27 Gennaio 2019)

Molenko ha scritto:


> C'è una cosa che probabilmente ti sfugge: se lui sta sulla panchina del Milan e tu a casa sei tu quello che devi cercare di capire le scelte che fa, non il contrario. Vediamo quando vi entrerà in testa.



Gattuso sta in panchina perché è un raccomandato, come Inzaghi, Ferrara, Di Biagio, niente di più niente di meno


----------



## SoloMVB (27 Gennaio 2019)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Gattuso sta in panchina perché è un raccomandato, come Inzaghi, Ferrara, Di Biagio, niente di più niente di meno



Attento a non criticare la bandierahhhh.....Comunque è strano che tanti ancora non abbiano capito perché è fissato col turco e si oppone alla cessione,il turco gli fa da raccordo,si sbatte in fase difensiva,e per la sua idea di calcio(o meglio,non idea)e' l'ideale.Ps: io non mi faccio illusioni per il 4 posto,ma dovessimo centrarlo consiglio a tanti di non illudersi che il nostro prox allenatore non sarà la capra.


----------



## Beppe85 (27 Gennaio 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Neanche la Sampdoria,Il Sassuolo e L Atalanta ragionano in questo modo.squadre ostiche che cercano la vittoria quando giocano in casa. Ma noi ci siamo ridimensionato in tutto,tifosi compresi.



Ma non è vero. C'è qualche tifoso illuso che pensa che ai giocatori basta indossare la maglia rossonera per diventare dei fenomeni e chi comprende che un percorso di crescita passa anche da qua.


----------



## Beppe85 (27 Gennaio 2019)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Una partita per dire che c'è un miglioramento? E se affrontavano il Real tre mesi fa e pareggiavano? Non è che l'avversario è sempre lo stesso, sempre in top condizione, sempre lo stesso undici
> 
> Il Napoli ha giocato senza l'unico incontrista in rosa e uno dei migliori giocatori senza contare che possono (e lo sono) in flessione specie in alcuni uomini chiave come Insigne, gli anni passati c'era Sarri oggi Ancelotti, ecc..
> 
> Si può parlare di miglioramento evidente in un medio periodo non per una partita



Giusto, però penso che il napoli fosse per noi la squadra peggiore da affrontare, peggio anche della juve.
Ricordo un 4 a 2 di 2 anni fa, a Napoli, dove potevano farne 8 tranquillamente e ricordo anche bene l'andata. Eravamo avanti 2 a 0... ci hanno fatto 3 gol e ci siamo arresi dopo averne subito solo 1 e quando eravamo ancora in vantaggio!
La squadra di ieri, tutti, anche i peggiori, nn si è mai arresa.
Chala che davanti ha fatto schifo a dir poco ed è stato secondo me il peggiore ha comunque corso e rincorso fino alla fine e come lui tutti tranne forse paqueta che dopo un po' era evidentemente molto stanco.
Per me la crescita c'è. Tra 2 mesi vedremo se ho visto bene.


----------



## Zenos (27 Gennaio 2019)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Ma non è vero. C'è qualche tifoso illuso che pensa che ai giocatori basta indossare la maglia rossonera per diventare dei fenomeni e chi comprende che un percorso di crescita passa anche da qua.



Non discuto la qualità dei giocatori,ma un allenatore che pensa a difendere un pareggio o un risicato vantaggio per me non è da top club. E in stagione stanno diventando tantissime queste situazioni. Se poi vogliamo parlare della qualità dei giocatori mi aspetto che gente pagata fior di milioni asfalti i muratori e gli idraulici del Frosinone e della Spal.


----------



## Igniorante (27 Gennaio 2019)

Molenko ha scritto:


> C'è una cosa che probabilmente ti sfugge: se lui sta sulla panchina del Milan e tu a casa sei tu quello che devi cercare di capire le scelte che fa, non il contrario. Vediamo quando vi entrerà in testa.



Quanto gli hai preso? 50?


----------



## mil77 (27 Gennaio 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Non discuto la qualità dei giocatori,ma un allenatore che pensa a difendere un pareggio o un risicato vantaggio per me non è da top club. E in stagione stanno diventando tantissime queste situazioni. Se poi vogliamo parlare della qualità dei giocatori mi aspetto che gente pagata fior di milioni asfalti i muratori e gli idraulici del Frosinone e della Spal.



Allora secondo il tuo ragionamento Allegri non è allenatore da top club


----------



## Zenos (27 Gennaio 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Allora secondo il tuo ragionamento Allegri non è allenatore da top club



Al momento Allegri è un allenatore di calcio,con una certa esperienza,Gattuso un grande ex calciatore che ha preso un patentino ed è stato messo ad allenare il Milan senza alcun merito particolare. Poi,giusto per completare il discorso,Allegri sarebbe comunque da vedere in un altro club,troppo facile nella rube di Cr7 che gioca senza avversari nel mediocre campionato italiano.


----------



## goleador 70 (27 Gennaio 2019)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ma oggi esattamente che cosa avrebbe sbagliato Gattuso?


Non si parte con Cutrone che non la vede mai e si mette il polacco al 70 esimo quando togli Paquetà e si smette di giocare a calcio 
Poi se non lo capisci non è un problema di nessuno


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Gennaio 2019)

Ieri se l'è giocata alla pari contro una squadra di qualità schierando due che parcheggiano sulle righe gialle.

Giusto criticarlo quando sbaglia, ma farlo a priori è davvero da stolti


----------



## Igniorante (27 Gennaio 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Allora secondo il tuo ragionamento Allegri non è allenatore da top club



Infatti non lo è, secondo me.
Per più di un motivo, anche.


----------



## mil77 (27 Gennaio 2019)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Non si parte con Cutrone che non la vede mai e si mette il polacco al 70 esimo quando togli Paquetà e si smette di giocare a calcio
> Poi se non lo capisci non è un problema di nessuno



Nessuno al mondo avrebbe messo titolare un giocatore arrivato da 38 ore. E Paqueta nel secondo tempo era calato tantissimo ed era in difficoltà


----------



## mil77 (27 Gennaio 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Al momento Allegri è un allenatore di calcio,con una certa esperienza,Gattuso un grande ex calciatore che ha preso un patentino ed è stato messo ad allenare il Milan senza alcun merito particolare. Poi,giusto per completare il discorso,Allegri sarebbe comunque da vedere in un altro club,troppo facile nella rube di Cr7 che gioca senza avversari nel mediocre campionato italiano.



Io seguivo il tuo ragionamento cr7 è arrivato quest'anno ma prima allegri alla Juve ha vinto diversi scudetti e fatto 2 finali di champion. Eppure è un difensivista che gioca sempre x difendere il minimo vantaggio


----------



## jacky (27 Gennaio 2019)

Questo le gare non le vuole vincere, non c'è altra spiegazione. Napoli ai minimi storici, senza Allan e Hamsik, con Mertens, Callejon e Insigne scoppiati...
Ma noi abbiamo tenuto testa e rischiato poco...
Quando inizieremo a giocare per vincere e per segnare? Del punto di ieri sera io non me ne faccio niente perché in termini di crescita non sposta nulla.
Se affrontiamo in casa in questo modo la 20esima squadra d'Europa cosa faremo con le big vere? Il pullman davanti la porta?
E a San Siro con Inter, Juventus e Napoli chi ha pagato 3 biglietti a prezzo pieno non ha visto uno straccio di realizzazione.


----------



## Molenko (27 Gennaio 2019)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Quanto gli hai preso? 50?



Da uno che non reputa Allegri un allenatore da grande squadra mi aspettavo giusto questo genere di commenti. Ne devo leggere ancora uno sull’aspetto tecnico-tattico da parte tua, sempre se ne sei capace.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Gennaio 2019)

Non mi aspettavo di entrare e leggere tutte ste critiche 

Avevo un po' bevuto ieri allo stadio eh, ma credevo di aver visto il Milan meritare di vincere contro una squadra nettamente piu' forte di noi e con un allenatore che confronto a Gattuso (mi dite) è la Leotta contro Pina Fantozzi.


----------



## jacky (27 Gennaio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non mi aspettavo di entrare e leggere tutte ste critiche
> 
> Avevo un po' bevuto ieri allo stadio eh, ma credevo di aver visto il Milan meritare di vincere contro una squadra nettamente piu' forte di noi e con un allenatore che confronto a Gattuso (mi dite) è la Leotta contro Pina Fantozzi.



Cosa avrebbe fatto il Milan per meritare di vincere scusa? Spiegacelo.
Nel calcio vince chi osa, chi specula spesso è perdente. 
Il Milan ha fatto poco o nulla per vincere, basta vedere il ritmo con cui abbiamo affrontato gli ultimi 15 minuti e il recupero con l'uomo in più.
Una squadra che in testa la vittoria aggredisce non fa la sparagnina.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Gennaio 2019)

jacky ha scritto:


> Cosa avrebbe fatto il Milan per meritare di vincere scusa? Spiegacelo.
> Nel calcio vince chi osa, chi specula spesso è perdente.
> Il Milan ha fatto poco o nulla per vincere, basta vedere il ritmo con cui abbiamo affrontato gli ultimi 15 minuti e il recupero con l'uomo in più.
> Una squadra che in testa la vittoria aggredisce non fa la sparagnina.



Riguardati la partita se non l' hai vista, non spetta mica a me dirti a che minuto e quale giocatore ha gettato al vento occasioni madornali 

io ne ricordo 3/4/5


----------



## Corpsegrinder (27 Gennaio 2019)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Non si parte con Cutrone che non la vede mai e si mette il polacco al 70 esimo quando togli Paquetà e si smette di giocare a calcio
> Poi se non lo capisci non è un problema di nessuno



Cutrone ha giocato bene, e poi Piontek si è allenato pochissimo con noi.
Paquetà era cotto, e poi è stato sostituito con un attaccante, non con un difensore centrale.

Poi se sei triste perché avevi i post sul catenacciaro Gattuso che perde 5-0 col Napoli ti sono rimasti in bozza non è un problema mio.


----------



## goleador 70 (27 Gennaio 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Nessuno al mondo avrebbe messo titolare un giocatore arrivato da 38 ore. E Paqueta nel secondo tempo era calato tantissimo ed era in difficoltà



Hai ragione infatti Mourinho ha vinto un derby 4 a 0 con Sneijder arrivato 12 ore prima


----------



## goleador 70 (27 Gennaio 2019)

.


----------



## Igniorante (27 Gennaio 2019)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Da uno che non reputa Allegri un allenatore da grande squadra mi aspettavo giusto questo genere di commenti. Ne devo leggere ancora uno sull’aspetto tecnico-tattico da parte tua, sempre se ne sei capace.



No, quelli li lascio agli esperti tipo te, tranquillo.
Anzi se vuoi darmi qualche lezione volentieri, immagino quante cose può insegnarmi una mente tanto eccelsa ed illuminata.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (27 Gennaio 2019)

Io invece sono sconvolto di entrare qui dentro e trovare tanti tifosi esaltati per aver pareggiato 0-0 in casa col Napoli.


----------



## Igniorante (27 Gennaio 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Nessuno al mondo avrebbe messo titolare un giocatore arrivato da 38 ore. E Paqueta nel secondo tempo era calato tantissimo ed era in difficoltà



Mourinho con Sneijder è il primo esempio che mi viene in mente, dato che ci riguarda da vicino.
Sicuramente ce ne saranno anche altri.
Ciò non toglie che ci stava di far partire Cutrone titolare, anche solo per i meccanismi di gioco che già conosce.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (27 Gennaio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non mi aspettavo di entrare e leggere tutte ste critiche
> 
> Avevo un po' bevuto ieri allo stadio eh, ma credevo di aver visto il Milan meritare di vincere contro una squadra nettamente piu' forte di noi e con un allenatore che confronto a Gattuso (mi dite) è la Leotta contro Pina Fantozzi.




Ma infatti a me non fa impazzire Gattuso ma certe critiche sono assurde, abbiamo tolto Paquetà (che era cotto) e Cutrone per far entrare due attaccanti, invece sembra che il nostro allenatore abbia fatto entrare 3 difensori centrali e giocato con il 7-2-1 

Sto ancora cercando di capire quali sarebbero questi grandi giocatori che avrebbero potuto sbloccare il match ma sono rimasti in panchina. Castillejo? Josè Mauri?


----------



## Garrincha (27 Gennaio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Io invece sono sconvolto di entrare qui dentro e trovare tanti tifosi esaltati per aver pareggiato 0-0 in casa col Napoli.



Perché sono tutti convinti che la squadra sia fatta da "cessi a pedali" e Gattuso grandissimo condottiero e lettore di partite li sta tenendo a galla quando è l'esatto contrario, purtroppo se non ti chiami Modric o Ronaldo fai schifo a prescindere


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Io invece sono sconvolto di entrare qui dentro e trovare tanti tifosi esaltati per aver pareggiato 0-0 in casa col Napoli.



In effetti...

Ormai pareggiare in casa col Napoli, per buona parte del tifo milanista, corrisponde ad un'impresa da ricordare negli anni.


----------



## Garrincha (27 Gennaio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Riguardati la partita se non l' hai vista, non spetta mica a me dirti a che minuto e quale giocatore ha gettato al vento occasioni madornali
> 
> io ne ricordo 3/4/5



Guarda che ti confondi col Napoli  che ha fatto il tirassegno su Donnarumma, il Milan un paio di grosse occasioni le ha avute ma sarebbe grave in novanta minuti altrimenti, da qui a meritare di vincere ne passa molto, semmai è il Napoli che ha da recriminare.


----------



## mil77 (27 Gennaio 2019)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Hai ragione infatti Mourinho ha vinto un derby 4 a 0 con Sneijder arrivato 12 ore prima



Un caso e si parla di 10 anni fa


----------



## goleador 70 (27 Gennaio 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Un caso e si parla di 10 anni fa



Si vabbè dai


----------



## Corpsegrinder (27 Gennaio 2019)

Vi invito a considerare che:

1. Gattuso ha tolto Paquetà che era cotto per un ATTACCANTE. Scarso, ma pur sempre un attaccante. Poi se pensate che Borini con Conte o Sarri diventerebbe un bel giocatore alzo le mani

2. Ha fatto entrare Piatek al posto di Cutrone. Anche qui, non si capisce perché sarebbe stato "sparagnino"

3. Conti aveva un problema muscolare. Non c'è nessun "odio verso Conti"

4. Il Napoli gioca un altro campionato. Senza la Juve avrebbe vinto lo Scudetto ad aprile. L'ultima volta che abbiamo avuto un atteggiamento propositivo contro il Napoli abbiamo preso qualcosa come 12 gol in 3 partite. 

5. I calciatori sono questi. E difatti Conte è stato contattato 15 volte da Leonardo ma ogni volta ha inventato una scusa diversa, segno che evidentemente non abbiamo tutta questa corazzata che con un allenatore "vero" giocherebbe un calcio spettacolare.

6. Piatek si è allenato pochissimo con noi, ci sta che abbia messo Cutrone titolare (che comunque ha giocato bene) per poi provare il polacco negli ultimi 20 minuti. Che probabilmente comunque partirà titolare martedì o contro la Roma. E comunque non puoi umiliare un ragazzo, facendo giocare al suo posto uno che non si è allenato neanche per due giorni al Milan. Ma se volete citare robe avvenute 10 anni fa mi arrendo.

*A me non fa impazzire Gattuso, l'ho criticato molte volte in passato*, ma davvero, certe critiche mi fanno tornare in mente Berlusconi che sbrocca perché il Milan di Muntari,Montolivo e Poli non riesce a tenere il pallino del giuoco contro il Barcellona.


----------



## Goro (27 Gennaio 2019)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Perché sono tutti convinti che la squadra sia fatta da "cessi a pedali" e Gattuso grandissimo condottiero e lettore di partite li sta tenendo a galla quando è l'esatto contrario, purtroppo se non ti chiami Modric o Ronaldo fai schifo a prescindere



Lo penso anche io, per l'effetto Conte -> Allegri


----------



## Ruuddil23 (27 Gennaio 2019)

Per questa partita non è criticabile più di tanto dai, poi che abbia una mentalità che non lo porta quasi mai a tentare di vincere le partite e fisse incomprensibili per certi giocatori tipo il turco siamo d'accordo. Il problema è che non si vedono progressi a livello di gioco offensivo, vediamo se con un attaccante esterno migliorerà qualcosa, secondo me sì.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Gennaio 2019)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Vi invito a considerare che:
> 
> 1. Gattuso ha tolto Paquetà che era cotto per un ATTACCANTE. Scarso, ma pur sempre un attaccante. Poi se pensate che Borini con Conte o Sarri diventerebbe un bel giocatore alzo le mani
> 
> ...



Verissimo. Infatti sulla partita di ieri non ho molto da dire. 
Però continuiamo a non avere un gioco corale, non c'è mai una novità tattica rilevante che può sorprendere l'avversario. Per finire con la mentalità paurosa che ha Gattuso che si vede palesemente ha trasmesso alla squadra. La sindrome del braccino corto come gli piace dire in tv. 
Di tutto ciò è lui il responsabile. Questa squadra non dà mai la sensazione di poter distruggere un avversario, che sia il Napoli, Chievo, Frosinone Bologna ecc. 
Mai. 
Aggiungo infine che i giocatori cresciuti con lui si contano sulle dita di una mano,anche meno. E guardacaso sono tutti difensori ed un centrocampista.


----------



## CarpeDiem (27 Gennaio 2019)

jacky ha scritto:


> Cosa avrebbe fatto il Milan per meritare di vincere scusa? Spiegacelo.
> Nel calcio vince chi osa, chi specula spesso è perdente.
> Il Milan ha fatto poco o nulla per vincere, basta vedere il ritmo con cui abbiamo affrontato gli ultimi 15 minuti e il recupero con l'uomo in più.
> Una squadra che in testa la vittoria aggredisce non fa la sparagnina.



Fabian Ruiz è stato espulso al 94'.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Gennaio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Io invece sono sconvolto di entrare qui dentro e trovare tanti tifosi esaltati per aver pareggiato 0-0 in casa col Napoli.





Admin ha scritto:


> In effetti...
> 
> Ormai pareggiare in casa col Napoli, per buona parte del tifo milanista, corrisponde ad un'impresa da ricordare negli anni.



Filosofia di vita ragazzi: c'è chi vive di ricordi, e chi vive il presente.

Molti tifosi del Milan ormai, sono come quei 50 enni che vanno in giro facendo i 20 enni pensando di essere ancora super cool.

Ormai sono 10 anni che non combiniamo nulla, direi che è inutile fare gli assaggiatori di ristoranti di Cracco.

Bisogna capire che stiamo mangiando in una semplice trattoria.

E ve lo dice uno che ha detto tutto il rosario al termine della partita, mi fa incaxare da morire non vincere quando arrivi ad avere 3/4 chiare occasioni, divorate per errori da dilettanti


----------



## pazzomania (27 Gennaio 2019)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Guarda che ti confondi col Napoli  che ha fatto il tirassegno su Donnarumma, il Milan un paio di grosse occasioni le ha avute ma sarebbe grave in novanta minuti altrimenti, da qui a meritare di vincere ne passa molto, semmai è il Napoli che ha da recriminare.



non guardare le parate ( che poi erano tutti tiri centrali) , ma le azioni di chiara occasione da gol.

Non ricordo il minuto, e star qui a descrivere le azioni richiede troppo tempo, se fai parte dei tifosi scontenti a prescindere, accetto e non cerchero' di convincerti, rispetto tutti.

Aggiungo [MENTION=3309]Garrincha[/MENTION] , i quotidiani hanno dato 6,5 a Gigio, e 7 ad Ospina, vedi tu chi ha subito di più e fatto miracoli
Senza contare le occasioni che abbiamo sbagliato per errori madornali nell' ultimo passaggio


----------



## Corpsegrinder (28 Gennaio 2019)

Ad ogni modo, avere una fase difensiva adeguata è fondamentale nel calcio moderno. Per me è tanta roba non prendere goal anche quando si gioca con Musacchio o Abate difensori centrali. 





corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Verissimo. Infatti sulla partita di ieri non ho molto da dire.
> Però continuiamo a non avere un gioco corale, non c'è mai una novità tattica rilevante che può sorprendere l'avversario. Per finire con la mentalità paurosa che ha Gattuso che si vede palesemente ha trasmesso alla squadra. La sindrome del braccino corto come gli piace dire in tv.
> Di tutto ciò è lui il responsabile. Questa squadra non dà mai la sensazione di poter distruggere un avversario, che sia il Napoli, Chievo, Frosinone Bologna ecc.
> Mai.
> Aggiungo infine che i giocatori cresciuti con lui si contano sulle dita di una mano,anche meno. E guardacaso sono tutti difensori ed un centrocampista.



La squadra è costruita malissimo. Abbiamo avuto una macchietta che con 230 milioni di budget, invece di fiondarsi su un esterno veloce, si è fiondata su Borini. Chalanoglu e Suso, per dire vogliono soltanto la palla sui piedi. R.Rodriguez non è male ma non va mai sul fondo, e insieme alla turca formano una catena sinistra lenta e compassata.

Inoltre non è facile restare concentrati quando quello che dovrebbe essere il leader tecnico della squadra frigna da settembre perché vuole tornare dal suo amichetto Sarri. E quando direttore sportivo vuole fare terra bruciata attorno all'allenatore per spingerlo alle dimissioni. Sembrano sciocchezze che non dovrebbero turbare un professionista, eppure queste cose incidono enormemente.
L'Inter, per dire, ha smesso di giocare a calcio dopo un paio di dichiarazioni di Wanda Nara sul rinnovo di Icardi.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (28 Gennaio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Filosofia di vita ragazzi: c'è chi vive di ricordi, e chi vive il presente.
> 
> Molti tifosi del Milan ormai, sono come quei 50 enni che vanno in giro facendo i 20 enni pensando di essere ancora super cool.
> 
> ...



Non è questione di dire "Siamo il Milan, bisogna vincere per forza!". Ma non è pensabile che una squadra che punta al quarto posto, giochi una partita con la seconda in classifica per un pareggio, in casa propria, e sopratutto farlo passare come un miracolo dell'allenatore. Dai ragazzi, le ultime in classifica ragionano così.


----------



## Zenos (28 Gennaio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Non è questione di dire "Siamo il Milan, bisogna vincere per forza!". Ma non è pensabile che una squadra che punta al quarto posto, giochi una partita con la seconda in classifica per un pareggio, in casa propria, e sopratutto farlo passare come un miracolo dell'allenatore. Dai ragazzi, le ultime in classifica ragionano così.



Eppure mi sembra abbastanza logico come ragionamento.


----------



## Raryof (28 Gennaio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Non è questione di dire "Siamo il Milan, bisogna vincere per forza!". Ma non è pensabile che una squadra che punta al quarto posto, giochi una partita con la seconda in classifica per un pareggio, in casa propria, e sopratutto farlo passare come un miracolo dell'allenatore. Dai ragazzi, le ultime in classifica ragionano così.



La mentalità del "veleno" e dello 0-0 fisso.
Non mi sorprenderei se Gattuso andasse in panchina durante le partite con un bel cilicio addosso...


----------



## davidelynch (28 Gennaio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Non è questione di dire "Siamo il Milan, bisogna vincere per forza!". Ma non è pensabile che una squadra che punta al quarto posto, giochi una partita con la seconda in classifica per un pareggio, in casa propria, e sopratutto farlo passare come un miracolo dell'allenatore. Dai ragazzi, le ultime in classifica ragionano così.



Condivido anche le virgole.


----------



## Victorss (28 Gennaio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Non è questione di dire "Siamo il Milan, bisogna vincere per forza!". Ma non è pensabile che una squadra che punta al quarto posto, giochi una partita con la seconda in classifica per un pareggio, in casa propria, e sopratutto farlo passare come un miracolo dell'allenatore. Dai ragazzi, le ultime in classifica ragionano così.



Nel primo tempo la partita abbiamo cercato di vincerla eccome. E anche i primi 15 del secondo tempo ce la siamo giocata a viso aperto. Sul finale loro sono usciti e abbiamo un po' sofferto ma niente di trascendentale.


----------



## Pivellino (28 Gennaio 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Nel primo tempo la partita abbiamo cercato di vincerla eccome. E anche i primi 15 del secondo tempo ce la siamo giocata a viso aperto. Sul finale loro sono usciti e abbiamo un po' sofferto ma niente di trascendentale.



A vedere la partita pure io non ho visto una squadra rinunciataria.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Gennaio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Non è questione di dire "Siamo il Milan, bisogna vincere per forza!". Ma non è pensabile che una squadra che punta al quarto posto, giochi una partita con la seconda in classifica per un pareggio, in casa propria, e sopratutto farlo passare come un miracolo dell'allenatore. Dai ragazzi, le ultime in classifica ragionano così.



Nessuno lo fa passare per miracolo;

Leggo solo chi dice che ce la siamo giocata bene, non ho visto nessun giubileo per il pareggio e nemmeno Gattuso mitizzato... ma sono punti di vista.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (28 Gennaio 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Nel primo tempo la partita abbiamo cercato di vincerla eccome. E anche i primi 15 del secondo tempo ce la siamo giocata a viso aperto. Sul finale loro sono usciti e abbiamo un po' sofferto ma niente di trascendentale.



Ma dai, non vinciamo un big match manco a pagarlo e basta fare un pareggio per gridare al miracolo. Esprimiamo un gioco inesistente ma continuiamo ad esaltare Gattuso. Non diamo mai l'impressione di dominare la gara ne che giochiamo col Napoli ne che giochiamo con il Frosinone o il Dudelange. Però boh, continuiamo a esaltare questo pseudo allenatore solo perché è stato un giocatore del Milan, quindi adesso è intoccabile.


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Gennaio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Non è questione di dire "Siamo il Milan, bisogna vincere per forza!". Ma non è pensabile che una squadra che punta al quarto posto, giochi una partita con la seconda in classifica per un pareggio, in casa propria, e sopratutto farlo passare come un miracolo dell'allenatore. Dai ragazzi, le ultime in classifica ragionano così.



Cosa significa giocare per il pareggio?

Con il Napoli giochi una partita alla pari e cerchi di vincerla con gli episodi. Oppure ti aspetti che facciamo calcio spettacolo brasileiro contro il Napoli?

Certi discorsi non li capisco. Sono retorici e basta.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (28 Gennaio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Cosa significa giocare per il pareggio?
> 
> Con il Napoli giochi una partita alla pari e cerchi di vincerla con gli episodi. Oppure ti aspetti che facciamo calcio spettacolo brasileiro contro il Napoli?
> 
> Certi discorsi non li capisco. Sono retorici e basta.



Per me nel momento in cui mi cambi Paqueta per Borini, metti Piatek per Cutrone al 75' e aspetti il 90' per l'ultimo cambio non la vuoi vincere. 
Per quanta riguarda il non gioco, non lo facciamo contro l'invincibile Napoli in casa, ne col Frosinone di turno.


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Gennaio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Ma dai, non vinciamo un big match manco a pagarlo e basta fare un pareggio per gridare al miracolo. Esprimiamo un gioco inesistente ma continuiamo ad esaltare Gattuso. Non diamo mai l'impressione di dominare la gara ne che giochiamo col Napoli ne che giochiamo con il Frosinone o il Dudelange. Però boh, continuiamo a esaltare questo pseudo allenatore solo perché è stato un giocatore del Milan, quindi adesso è intoccabile.



Mi riporti un commento di un tifoso che ha gridato "al miracolo" o che esalta l'allenatore?


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Gennaio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Per me nel momento in cui mi cambi Paqueta per Borini, metti Piatek per Cutrone al 75' e aspetti il 90' per l'ultimo cambio non la vuoi vincere.
> Per quanta riguarda il non gioco, non lo facciamo contro l'invincibile Napoli in casa, ne col Frosinone di turno.



Ripeto che col Napoli si gioca così, perchè è una partita equilibrata che si decide sugli episodi. Neanche la Juve attacca in massa contro il Napoli, guardati la partita. Nemmeno il Liverpool. Nemmeno il PSG. Fanno partite tattiche loro, ti aspetti seriamente che non lo facciamo noi?

Sul non gioco non mi esprimo. E' un discorso retorico dai tempi di Sacchi perlomeno.

Ma criticare Gattuso e la squadra (che sono la medesima cosa) per il pareggio col Napoli è pretestuoso e fuori luogo.
Abbiamo giocato partite penose dove le critiche erano sacrosante, ma quella col Napoli no.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (28 Gennaio 2019)

A me comunque sembra che il Milan nel primo tempo abbia giocato meglio, con Cutrone che davanti al portiere la manda fuori, un contropiede sbagliato clamorosamente e un goal annullato per un fallo in attacco inesistente. E nel secondo tempo Musacchio si è divorato un goal assurdo.

Il Napoli (che una settimana fa aveva DISTRUTTO la Lazio del Maestro Inzaghi, ma qui viene fatta passare come una sorta di squadretta rimaneggiata) non ha avuto neanche un'occasione pulita in area di rigore, Milik non l'ha vista e l'unico giocatore pericoloso è stato Zielinki con dei tiri da fuori.



Ripeto, i tempi del Milan che fa fùtbol bailado con Kakà Pato e Ronaldo e ne rifila 5 al povero Napoli di Aronica, Grava e il Pampa Sosa sono finiti.


----------



## Cataldinho (28 Gennaio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Non è questione di dire "Siamo il Milan, bisogna vincere per forza!". Ma non è pensabile che una squadra che punta al quarto posto, giochi una partita con la seconda in classifica per un pareggio, in casa propria, e sopratutto farlo passare come un miracolo dell'allenatore. Dai ragazzi, le ultime in classifica ragionano così.



Giocare per non perdere è esattamente la filosofia attuale di Gattuso. Gioco generoso, ma senza scoprirsi, senza fronzoli e raramente propositivo, fase offensiva affidata più all'iniziativa dei singoli che alla coralità della manovra. Se vogliamo una poveraccissima imitazione dello stile di Allegri agli inizi, al quale mi pare molto evidente che Gattuso si ispiri. 

Il turco e kessiè e borini gli piacciono un sacco, perchè corrono corrono e corrono....a membro di cane, ma corrono, e questo per lui conta più della qualità espressa dal giocatore. Paquetà sta giocando tanto perchè a centrocampo stiamo inguaiatissimi numericamente. Se ci fosse Biglia a disposizione probabilmente uno tra lui e Bakayoko si siederebbe in panchina.
Altro caso è quello del terzino dx, dove Conti evidentemente non gli piace perchè giocatore molto propositivo, che si sgancia in avanti e spesso va anche a occupare l'area di rogore. E l'idea di un terzino che non difende sembra per lui raccapricciante. QUindi meglio Calabria. che spesso si esprime comunque bene, ma che è palesemente inferiore a Conti, o il buon vecchio Abate, usato sicuro ed ex compagno (Non mi chiedete di Conti, chiedetemi perché non ha giocato Ignazio. Cit.).

Se Gattuso in rosa avesse Cancelo, pensate che lo farebbe giocare? Un terzino tutta spinta, cross ma scarsissimo in copertura? Probabilmente vedrebbe il campo col contagocce.


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (28 Gennaio 2019)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Il turco e kessiè e borini gli piacciono un sacco, perchè corrono corrono e corrono....a membro di cane, ma corrono, e questo per lui conta più della qualità espressa dal giocatore. Paquetà sta giocando tanto perchè a centrocampo stiamo inguaiatissimi numericamente. Se ci fosse Biglia a disposizione probabilmente uno tra lui e Bakayoko si siederebbe in panchina.
> Altro caso è quello del terzino sx, dove Conti evidentemente non gli piace perchè giocatore molto propositivo, che si sgancia in avanti e spesso va anche a occupare l'area di rogore. E l'idea di un terzino che non difende sembra per lui raccapricciante. QUindi meglio Calabria. che spesso si esprime comunque bene, ma che è palesemente inferiore a Conti, o il buon vecchio Abate, usato sicuro ed ex compagno (Non mi chiedete di Conti, chiedetemi perché non ha giocato Ignazio...).
> 
> Se Gattuso in rosa avesse Cancelo, pensate che lo farebbe giocare? Un terzino tutta spinta, cross ma scarsissimo in copertura? Probabilmente vedrebbe il campo col contagocce.



A me il discorso sembra molto piu semplice, il turco purtroppo gioca perchè in questo schema l'unica sua alternativa è cutrone, kessie anche se ultimamente sta giocando male credo sia comunque meglio di jose mauri o bertolacci, mentre conti sta iniziando a macinare kilometri e l'ultima con il napoli era fuori per un problema/fastidio muscolare.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (28 Gennaio 2019)

FrancoUomoVero ha scritto:


> A me il discorso sembra molto piu semplice, il turco purtroppo gioca perchè in questo schema l'unica sua alternativa è cutrone, kessie anche se ultimamente sta giocando male credo sia comunque meglio di jose mauri o bertolacci, mentre conti sta iniziando a macinare kilometri e l'ultima con il napoli era fuori per un problema/fastidio muscolare.



Sbagliato. Tant'è che n on perde occasione per dire che il turco è incedibile e imprescindibile per il suo gioco.


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (28 Gennaio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Sbagliato. Tant'è che n on perde occasione per dire che il turco è incedibile e imprescindibile per il suo gioco.



al di la che anche bertolacci era incedibile ....
ma anche fosse cosi la risposta rimane invariata, il turco gioca perchè in questo schema non ci sono alternative valide.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Gennaio 2019)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> A me comunque sembra che il Milan nel primo tempo abbia giocato meglio, con Cutrone che davanti al portiere la manda fuori, un contropiede sbagliato clamorosamente e un goal annullato per un fallo in attacco inesistente. E nel secondo tempo Musacchio si è divorato un goal assurdo.
> 
> Il Napoli (che una settimana fa aveva DISTRUTTO la Lazio del Maestro Inzaghi, ma qui viene fatta passare come una sorta di squadretta rimaneggiata) non ha avuto neanche un'occasione pulita in area di rigore, Milik non l'ha vista e l'unico giocatore pericoloso è stato Zielinki con dei tiri da fuori.
> 
> ...



Effettivamente le occasioni più nette del match le abbiamo avute noi, aldilà dell'atteggiamento.


----------



## Victorss (28 Gennaio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Ma dai, non vinciamo un big match manco a pagarlo e basta fare un pareggio per gridare al miracolo. Esprimiamo un gioco inesistente ma continuiamo ad esaltare Gattuso. Non diamo mai l'impressione di dominare la gara ne che giochiamo col Napoli ne che giochiamo con il Frosinone o il Dudelange. Però boh, continuiamo a esaltare questo pseudo allenatore solo perché è stato un giocatore del Milan, quindi adesso è intoccabile.



Ma cosa stai dicendo nel primo tempo il Milan ha giocato molto bene e non riconoscerlo è malafede. Io sono pro Gattuso ma quando giochiamo da schifo lo ammetto candidamente. Non capisco invece chi non gradisce Rino perché non possa ammetterlo quando giochiamo bene ma deve per forza trovare argomentazioni stravaganti per poter attaccare il mister.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (28 Gennaio 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ma cosa stai dicendo nel primo tempo il Milan ha giocato molto bene e non riconoscerlo è malafede. Io sono pro Gattuso ma quando giochiamo da schifo lo ammetto candidamente. Non capisco invece chi non gradisce Rino perché non possa ammetterlo quando giochiamo bene ma deve per forza trovare argomentazioni stravaganti per poter attaccare il mister.



Beh che dire, se a voi piace vedere un Milan giocare in modo rinunciatario e finire tutte le partite per 0-0, 1-0, ed esaltarvi, non so che dirvi.


----------



## Victorss (28 Gennaio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Beh che dire, se a voi piace vedere un Milan giocare in modo rinunciatario e finire tutte le partite per 0-0, 1-0, ed esaltarvi, non so che dirvi.



Un Milan che ha giocato in modo rinunciatario sabato sera l hai visto solo tu perché è quello che vuoi vedere. 
Sul fatto che spesso le partite finiscono 0-0 ti do ragione, soprattutto con le piccole è un problema che dobbiamo risolvere al più presto se vogliamo arrivare quarti.
Nessuno si è esaltato semplicemente dopo una serie di prestazioni di palta finalmente sabato contro una squadra molto forte abbiamo visto per larghi tratti un bel Milan e siamo contenti. 
Non vi invidio a voi detrattori incalliti di Gattuso, non riuscite più a godervi nulla.. nemmeno una bella partita.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Gennaio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Per me nel momento in cui mi cambi Paqueta per Borini, metti Piatek per Cutrone al 75' e aspetti il 90' per l'ultimo cambio non la vuoi vincere.
> Per quanta riguarda il non gioco, non lo facciamo contro l'invincibile Napoli in casa, ne col Frosinone di turno.



I cambi non hanno toccato l'assetto della squadra, nè le possibilità di vincere.
Si poteva vincere comunque o si poteva perdere a prescindere dai cambi. 
Lo stesso Ancelotti ha fatto i cambi nell'ultimo quarto d'ora e non credo fosse contento dello 0-0.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (28 Gennaio 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Effettivamente le occasioni più nette del match le abbiamo avute noi, aldilà dell'atteggiamento.



Ma oltretutto nel secondo tempo sono entrati due attaccanti più Laxalt (che non è propriamente un difensore), non capisco dove e quando si sarebbe "accontentato del pareggio".

Forse qualcuno non ricorda che cosa combinava il Napoli quando con Montella provavamo a giocare con la difesa alta per chiudere i partenopei nella loro area di rigore e avere il pallino del gioco.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Gennaio 2019)

Mha 
ultima volta che abbiamo vinto dal Napoli 
mi pare sia stato quella volta con Jack 
1 tiro in porta 1 goal 
ieri abbiamo giocato abbastanza bene 
non credevo che a centrocampo avremmo preso il dominio (sicuramente nel 1 tempo)
quello che mi ha fatto mettere le mani in faccia a San Siro 
rovinando tutto.. sono state fare cose pregevoli x poi rovinare tutto avvicinandosi alla loro area 
contropiedi sbagliati.. errori grossolani dopo numeri x saltare il centrocampo(tipo il tacco di Paquetà) 
passaggi sbagliati da pochi metri xkè sbagliavano la scelta del passaggio 

se non fosse stato x questo e i tiri senza forza nello specchio
forse staremmo parlando di una partita vinta con dei goal di scarto 
penso che l'esterno sinistro sarebbe una manna x il gioco corale della squadra.. 

Sabato c'è stata la conferma che ci serve questo giocatore 
inutile criticare Calhanoglu che è evidentemente fuori ruolo


----------



## pazzomania (28 Gennaio 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Un Milan che ha giocato in modo rinunciatario sabato sera l hai visto solo tu perché è quello che vuoi vedere.
> Sul fatto che spesso le partite finiscono 0-0 ti do ragione, soprattutto con le piccole è un problema che dobbiamo risolvere al più presto se vogliamo arrivare quarti.
> Nessuno si è esaltato semplicemente dopo una serie di prestazioni di palta finalmente sabato contro una squadra molto forte abbiamo visto per larghi tratti un bel Milan e siamo contenti.
> *Non vi invidio a voi detrattori incalliti di Gattuso, non riuscite più a godervi nulla.. nemmeno una bella partita.*



.

Sembrano il tizio con cui abbiamo fatto amicizia allo stadio, se segniamo stringe i pugni e i denti dal nervoso 

Si tifa Milan, non chi c'è in panchina.

Ma come si puo' vivere il tifo cosi ???!!!

Torno già stanco e nervoso da lavoro, ci mancano ulteriori fonti di incazzature!

Poi va beh, penso tutti alla fine qui dentro teniamo al Milan, ma un po' di positività per Dio!


----------



## pazzomania (28 Gennaio 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Mha
> ultima volta che abbiamo vinto dal Napoli
> mi pare sia stato quella volta con Jack
> 1 tiro in porta 1 goal
> ...



Vero; putroppo è il nostro problema principale, sciupiamo sempre tutto.

Anche se, è forse normale, non faremmo questi ripetitivi errori madornali saremmo secondi.


----------



## Jino (28 Gennaio 2019)

Comunque è incredibile come negli ultimi trenta metri questa squadra pecchi completamente di cattiveria e di decisioni corrette e sviliuppate bene. Ad ogni partita non so quanti contropiedi e ultimi passaggi sbagliamo, una cosa spaventosa. Senza tutti questi errori saremmo senza problemi li con l'Inter, anche sopra per mole di gioco sviluppato.


----------



## Boomer (28 Gennaio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Comunque è incredibile come negli ultimi trenta metri questa squadra pecchi completamente di cattiveria e di decisioni corrette e sviliuppate bene. Ad ogni partita non so quanti contropiedi e ultimi passaggi sbagliamo, una cosa spaventosa. Senza tutti questi errori saremmo senza problemi li con l'Inter, anche sopra per mole di gioco sviluppato.



Abbiamo avuto per un mese un giocatore morto mentalmente e fisicamente ( Higuain) e da inizio stagione Hakan sta sbagliano qualsiasi cosa , che sia un passaggio o un tiro. Kessie non ne parliamo. 

Rino ha le sue colpe ma pure alcuni giocatori si impegnano per mandare tutto a quel paese.


----------



## Gas (28 Gennaio 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Un Milan che ha giocato in modo rinunciatario sabato sera l hai visto solo tu perché è quello che vuoi vedere.
> Sul fatto che spesso le partite finiscono 0-0 ti do ragione, soprattutto con le piccole è un problema che dobbiamo risolvere al più presto se vogliamo arrivare quarti.
> Nessuno si è esaltato semplicemente dopo una serie di prestazioni di palta finalmente sabato contro una squadra molto forte abbiamo visto per larghi tratti un bel Milan e siamo contenti.
> Non vi invidio a voi detrattori incalliti di Gattuso, non riuscite più a godervi nulla.. nemmeno una bella partita.



Ecco, bravissimo.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (29 Gennaio 2019)

Le mie previsioni per stasera: 

Se si vince: Gattuso indegno, ha fatto stancare tutti i titolari per una coppetta inutile, doveva mandare in campo la squadra riserve, mamma mia quanta mediocrità NOI SIAMO IL MILANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN SETTE SCEMPIONS LIG VAN BASTEN SHEVA BARESI MALDINI non possiamo fomentarci per una vittoria ai quarti di finale di Coppa Italia, che vergogna, noi siccome siamo il MILANNNNNNNNNN dobbiamo asfaltare Real Madrid, Barcellona, PSG, Bayern Monaco, ma i tifosi mediocri si fomentano per una vittoria contro il Napulè ue ue 


Se si perde: Gattuso da esonerare non vince mai gli scontri diretti



Se Castillejo/Laxalt giocano bene: Ma perché Gattuso non li fa giocare mai? Eccerto preferisce i suoi feticci Changolan e R.Rodriguez, mamma mia che schifo, che ingiustizia, che vergogna



Se Castillejo/Laxalt giocano male: Ma perché Gattuso ha schierato queste pippe? Ma li vede i giocatori durante gli allenamenti o cosa?



Se Piatek segna: Ma perché non l'ha schierato titolare dal primo minuto anche in campionato? Questo è matto ragazzi

Se Piatek non segna: Abbiamo bruciato anche questo attaccante


----------



## Raryof (29 Gennaio 2019)

Per farvi capire il senso dell'assurdo di avere un allenatore simile e un Milan così "giovane".
Hai un pulcino di allenatore che non ha fatto nessuna gavetta a parte in situazioni talmente disastrose in cui non si poteva scegliere altro che un non allenatore prestato alla panchina, cioè Rino.
Questo allenatore sa che al Milan gli allenatori cambiano ogni tot mesi a meno che non vengano inseriti in un contesto talmente favorevole in cui il degrado e l'assurdo la fanno da padrone, aspetta il suo turno e fa terra bruciata, il margine dell'errore è altissimo, in pratica può anche perdere e fare figure di kakka, gli si fanno i complimenti.
Cosa intendo per assurdo? semplice, pagare 2 pippi l'anno qualcuno che rende tanto quanto il Gattuso della primavera ma prendendo 10 volte tanto, non solo però riesce pure a disintegrare il concetto di Milan ogni volta che entra in campo, come dire, oggi mi cacciano dal Pisa ma io porto il mio difensivismo al Milan e mi salvo così.
Al Milan dove uscire dall'EL è un must, dove farsi mettere sotto a San Siro in coppa pure (troppo pesante il partitino da giocare a marzo o quand'è), dove basta non mostrare nessun tipo di gioco e dove basta sperare che le altre si affossino tutte per mitizzare un percorso assolutamente mediocre premiato dalla pochezza di questo campionato e di alcune squadre che stanno rendendo il 70% in meno del normale.
No ma è tutto normale, perdere in casa, non chiedere giocatori necessari e far giocare chi viene criticato fa parte del percorso di crescita di un allenatore che è ancora allo stesso livello di quando è arrivato al Milan primavera.


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (29 Gennaio 2019)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Le mie previsioni per stasera:
> 
> Se si vince: Gattuso indegno, ha fatto stancare tutti i titolari per una coppetta inutile, doveva mandare in campo la squadra riserve, mamma mia quanta mediocrità NOI SIAMO IL MILANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN SETTE SCEMPIONS LIG VAN BASTEN SHEVA BARESI MALDINI non possiamo fomentarci per una vittoria ai quarti di finale di Coppa Italia, che vergogna, noi siccome siamo il MILANNNNNNNNNN dobbiamo asfaltare Real Madrid, Barcellona, PSG, Bayern Monaco, ma i tifosi mediocri si fomentano per una vittoria contro il Napulè ue ue
> 
> ...



ti piace vincere facile con le previsioni


----------



## Goro (29 Gennaio 2019)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Le mie previsioni per stasera:
> 
> Se si vince: Gattuso indegno, ha fatto stancare tutti i titolari per una coppetta inutile, doveva mandare in campo la squadra riserve, mamma mia quanta mediocrità NOI SIAMO IL MILANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN SETTE SCEMPIONS LIG VAN BASTEN SHEVA BARESI MALDINI non possiamo fomentarci per una vittoria ai quarti di finale di Coppa Italia, che vergogna, noi siccome siamo il MILANNNNNNNNNN dobbiamo asfaltare Real Madrid, Barcellona, PSG, Bayern Monaco, ma i tifosi mediocri si fomentano per una vittoria contro il Napulè ue ue
> 
> ...



C'è un astio assurdo qui dentro  e non dico tu abbia torto nello specifico...


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Gennaio 2019)

Ha letto la partita alla grande e portato a scuola Ancelotti globalmente nei 3 confronti. Anche se non fa il calcio che piace ai tifosi. Grande


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Gennaio 2019)

Avanti cosi Rino, alla faccia di tutti. 

Se ti danno i giocatori giusti anche te sei capace di fare calcio.


----------



## Igniorante (29 Gennaio 2019)

Stasera bisogna dargli atto di aver fatto molto bene.
Poteva essere così anche in campionato, ma è stato castrato dalla mancanza di una punta come Piatek e dall'incapacità generale di gestire le ripartenze.
Restano comunque:
1) il problema dei cambi, come visto stasera con Rodriguez
2) l'atteggiamento in campo
3) il feticismo verso i soliti noti


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Gennaio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Avanti cosi Rino, alla faccia di tutti.
> 
> Se ti danno i giocatori giusti anche te sei capace di fare calcio.



Aldilà del gioco fondamentale che la squadra stia con il mister da inizio anno e non siamo mai andati allo sbando anche nei momenti difficili. Solidità difensiva importantissima. Ai gol speriamo ci pensino i singoli


----------



## jacky (29 Gennaio 2019)

Singoli benissimo... ma sul gioco di squadra ci sono ampissimi margini di crescita.
E con Gattuso o senza noi dobbiamo migliorare come collettivo.
Dobbiamo smetterla al più presto di giocare da provinciale.
Le nostre carte ce le abbiamo eccome se ce le abbiamo.
E abbiamo Samp e Atalanta a 2 punti e Olympiacos qualificato.

RITORNIAMO NELLA NOSTRA DIMENSIONE, basta vedere ogni avversario come il Brasile di Pelé.
Sarò antipatico ma il salto lo faremo solo quando entreremo in campo per vincere e giocare sempre.

Ora vincere a Roma contro una squadra con tante assenze e squalificati.
Vincere e convincere. Il Milan deve diventare come Piontek, un robot.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (29 Gennaio 2019)

Troppo sparagnino, si è accontentato del 2-0, dovevamo farne 6 con Cutrone e Pjatek in campo contemporaneamente e Paquetà Chalanoglu Castillejo Suso Biglia e Bonaventura (anche se in stampelle) intenti a ballare la samba e a fare il trenino a centrocampo mentre Bakayoko fa la dab.

ps: non capisco perché non abbia schierato il polacco a novembre quando il suo feticcio Higuain faceva pena.


----------



## CarpeDiem (29 Gennaio 2019)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Stasera bisogna dargli atto di aver fatto molto bene.
> Poteva essere così anche in campionato, ma è stato castrato dalla mancanza di una punta come Piatek e dall'incapacità generale di gestire le ripartenze.
> Restano comunque:
> 1) il problema dei cambi, come visto stasera con Rodriguez
> ...



I soliti noti sono gli unici che sono in grado di giocare. 
Chi sarebbero gli ignoti che meriterebbero di giocare ma non vengono considerati da Gattuso?


----------



## __king george__ (29 Gennaio 2019)

bene la vittoria ma prima se ne va e meglio è...poi oh il campionato è ancora lungo magari alla fine ci fa cambiare idea a tutti ma ahimè ci credo molto poco

sabato test già importante comunque...vediamo...


----------



## Zenos (29 Gennaio 2019)

Fumo negli occhi,bisogna solo ringraziare bomber Piatek e Bakayoko...per il resto provinciale nel gioco,nei cambi e nelle dichiarazioni.


----------



## Igniorante (29 Gennaio 2019)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> I soliti noti sono gli unici che sono in grado di giocare.
> Chi sarebbero gli ignoti che meriterebbero di giocare ma non vengono considerati da Gattuso?



Calhanoglu non deve giocare.
Al posto suo può mettere Borini o la doppia punta con dietro Paquetà, non mi interessa, ma continuare ad insistere col turco è deleterio e dannoso.
Almeno per ora.


----------



## Mille e una notte (29 Gennaio 2019)

Da cambiare


----------



## CarpeDiem (29 Gennaio 2019)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Calhanoglu non deve giocare.
> Al posto suo può mettere Borini o la doppia punta con dietro Paquetà, non mi interessa, ma continuare ad insistere col turco è deleterio e dannoso.
> Almeno per ora.



Oggi ha giocato (male) Borini infatti


----------



## Igniorante (29 Gennaio 2019)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> Oggi ha giocato (male) Borini infatti



Il turco quando è entrato ha fatto peggio.


----------



## CarpeDiem (29 Gennaio 2019)

Comunque questo topic ormai è una certezza.
Che si perda si pareggi o si vinca si parlerà sempre e solo dell'esonero di Gattuso e delle brutte prestazioni di Calhanoglu.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Gennaio 2019)

finalmente il turnover ed è subito stato premiato. perchè i giocatori li ha anche, ma se marciscono in panchina sempre poi non puoi pretendere che in 10 minuti sotto in casa con la SPAL di turno con s.siro che fischia loro ti rivoltino la partita....

bene la formazione e anche i cambi. ma sempre le circostanze lo devono portare a fare la scelta giusta???


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (30 Gennaio 2019)

Per me sta dimostrando che con gli innesti giusti è in grado di portare a casa risultati importanti. E magari pure a quel benedetto quarto posto.


----------



## Clarenzio (30 Gennaio 2019)

Bah... zittiti tutti ancora.


----------



## Sotiris (30 Gennaio 2019)

Non ho critiche particolari da fargli per tutta la stagione attuale, fino a qui.
Onestamente ha avuto due mesi con 13-14 giocatori a disposizione e praticamente senza 4-5 titolari, dove si è inventato Abate centrale di difesa tra le altre cose.
Higuain non ha mai giocato per il Milan se non forse, in parte, i primi due mesi.
Siamo quarti e siamo in semifinale di Coppa Italia.
Poteva fare di più in Europa League? Certamente ma per me non averla più, vista la rosa corta, sarà una salvezza in ottica quarto posto.
Per ora la sua stagione è da 6.5 pieno.


----------



## Beppe85 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Sempre difeso il buon Gennaro! E dopo ieri è anche più facile farlo!
Però la partita importante è quella di domenica!


----------



## Guglielmo90 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Non ricominciare a esaltarvi che se Domenica non vinciamo abbiamo rifatto 3 passi indietro..


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Non ricominciare a esaltarvi che se Domenica non vinciamo abbiamo rifatto 3 passi indietro..



Zan zan... speriamo porti fortuna come qua sotto, dai!  



Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> *Ma dai, non vinciamo un big match manco a pagarlo e basta fare un pareggio per gridare al miracolo..*


----------



## Miro (30 Gennaio 2019)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Le mie previsioni per stasera:
> 
> Se si vince: Gattuso indegno, ha fatto stancare tutti i titolari per una coppetta inutile, doveva mandare in campo la squadra riserve, mamma mia quanta mediocrità NOI SIAMO IL MILANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN SETTE SCEMPIONS LIG VAN BASTEN SHEVA BARESI MALDINI non possiamo fomentarci per una vittoria ai quarti di finale di Coppa Italia, che vergogna, noi siccome siamo il MILANNNNNNNNNN dobbiamo asfaltare Real Madrid, Barcellona, PSG, Bayern Monaco, ma i tifosi mediocri si fomentano per una vittoria contro il Napulè ue ue
> 
> ...



  

Post da incorniciare.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Zan zan... speriamo porti fortuna come qua sotto, dai!



Ma guarda, lo spero di continuare a portare fortuna così


----------



## cris (30 Gennaio 2019)

Domenica è decisiva, se per l'ennesima volta sbagliamo, siamo punto e a capo.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (30 Gennaio 2019)

cris ha scritto:


> Domenica è decisiva, se per l'ennesima volta sbagliamo, siamo punto e a capo.


----------



## davidelynch (30 Gennaio 2019)

Aspetto i soliti noti al primo passo falso che invocheranno in ordine: il senzapalle Gasperini, il parruccone Conte e il maestro Sarri.


----------



## EmmePi (30 Gennaio 2019)

Vincere o non vincere, bisogna valutare con Gottuso quanti punti hai perso e potrai perdere grazie alla sua mentalità difensivistica e l'incapacità di gestione delle risorse professionali dei nostri giocatori, ovvero mettere giocatori fuori ruolo o pippe incompetenti a scapito di altri più utili. Esempio un Paquetà che DEVE giocare davanti non più essere relegato all'esterno o verso la difesa. Il possesso palla in difesa... chiudersi a riccio dopo essere andati in vantaggio...

A me francamente non piace per niente. 
Se ieri Gigio non avesse fatto la paratona su Ounas e fossimo andati sul 2-1 poi magari tra la paura, un episodio in area, il Napoli avrebbe quasi sicuramente pareggiato. Poi ai supplementari avremmo sicuramente perso, e comunque affrontato altra mezz'ora di gioco faticosa in vista di domenica...


----------



## Clarenzio (30 Gennaio 2019)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Vincere o non vincere, bisogna valutare con Gottuso quanti punti hai perso e potrai perdere grazie alla sua mentalità difensivistica e l'incapacità di gestione delle risorse professionali dei nostri giocatori, ovvero mettere giocatori fuori ruolo o pippe incompetenti a scapito di altri più utili. Esempio un Paquetà che DEVE giocare davanti non più essere relegato all'esterno o verso la difesa. Il possesso palla in difesa... chiudersi a riccio dopo essere andati in vantaggio...
> 
> A me francamente non piace per niente.
> Se ieri Gigio non avesse fatto la paratona su Ounas e fossimo andati sul 2-1 poi magari tra la paura, un episodio in area, il Napoli avrebbe quasi sicuramente pareggiato. Poi ai supplementari avremmo sicuramente perso, e comunque affrontato altra mezz'ora di gioco faticosa in vista di domenica...



Eccallà


----------



## Zenos (30 Gennaio 2019)

davidelynch ha scritto:


> Aspetto i soliti noti al primo passo falso che invocheranno in ordine: il senzapalle Gasperini, il parruccone Conte e il maestro Sarri.



Così nel dubbio si cade sempre in piedi...


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Gennaio 2019)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> A me francamente non piace per niente.



Davvero? Lo avevo vagamente intuito.
Secondo me sei il fratello di una ex che Gattuso ha abbandonato all'altare.


----------



## egidiopersempre (30 Gennaio 2019)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Vincere o non vincere, bisogna valutare con Gottuso quanti punti hai perso e potrai perdere grazie alla sua mentalità difensivistica e l'incapacità di gestione delle risorse professionali dei nostri giocatori, ovvero mettere giocatori fuori ruolo o pippe incompetenti a scapito di altri più utili. Esempio un Paquetà che DEVE giocare davanti non più essere relegato all'esterno o verso la difesa. Il possesso palla in difesa... chiudersi a riccio dopo essere andati in vantaggio...
> 
> A me francamente non piace per niente.
> Se ieri Gigio non avesse fatto la paratona su Ounas e fossimo andati sul 2-1 poi magari tra la paura, un episodio in area, il Napoli avrebbe quasi sicuramente pareggiato. Poi ai supplementari avremmo sicuramente perso, e comunque affrontato altra mezz'ora di gioco faticosa in vista di domenica...


se poi fossero piovute rane avrebbero sospeso la partita... e sicuramente avremmo perso la ripetizione.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (30 Gennaio 2019)

cris ha scritto:


> Domenica è decisiva, se per l'ennesima volta sbagliamo, siamo punto e a capo.



Quello che dico io. Falliamo tutte le prove di maturità.


----------



## admin (30 Gennaio 2019)

Ieri assolutamente perfetto. Le scelte sulle fasce sembravano da ricovero coatto, invece ha avuto ragione


----------



## egidiopersempre (30 Gennaio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Quello che dico io. Falliamo tutte le prove di maturità.



mi piacerebbe sapere quali erano le prove che avremmo anche potuto fallire.

con le deboli bisogna vincerle tutte, e con le forti dimostrare che anche noi siamo forti.


----------



## EmmePi (30 Gennaio 2019)

Come c'è una vittoria gli innamorati gottusi escono come le lumache...

Certo che voi o non ricordate come giocava il Milan o vi basta vivacchiare di segmentini... o vedere brutte partite... ma si vince!

A me il calcio piace nel vedere giocare bene voi accontentatevi pure di Gottuso.


----------



## mandraghe (30 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ieri assolutamente perfetto. Le scelte sulle fasce sembravano da ricovero coatto, invece ha avuto ragione



La fase difensiva l'ha sistemata molto bene, negarlo sarebbe sciocco. Dobbiamo assolutamente mettere a punto la fase d'attacco, e con Piatek e Paquetà dovrebbe essere più facile. Perché non sempre incontriamo il Napoli o squadre che fanno la partita, non vorrei che anche nel girone di ritorno si buttassero di nuovo punti contro le squadre che si chiudono, non ce lo possiamo permettere.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ieri assolutamente perfetto. Le scelte sulle fasce sembravano da ricovero coatto, invece ha avuto ragione



Vero. Mi rimarrà però sempre il dubbio se li ha schierati così tanto per fare turnover, tanto chissenefrega della Coppa Italia, o per delle precise scelte tattiche. Se fosse la seconda, perchè non provarli mai anche in Campionato e affidarsi sempre al turco?


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Gennaio 2019)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Se ieri Gigio non avesse fatto la paratona su Ounas e fossimo andati sul 2-1 poi magari tra la paura, un episodio in area, il Napoli avrebbe quasi sicuramente pareggiato. Poi ai supplementari avremmo sicuramente perso, e comunque affrontato altra mezz'ora di gioco faticosa in vista di domenica...



Ahahah capolavoro degno di un giornalista di oggi.
Quindi se fossimo stati in vantaggio 4-0, ma poi il Napoli avesse segnato il 4-1, quasi sicuramente avremmo preso il 4-2, quasi sicuramente avremmo preso il 4-3, quasi sicuramente saremmo andati ai supplementari, quasi sicuramente avremmo perso 4-5 ai supplementari e speso 30' di gioco in più...


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Gennaio 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> La fase difensiva l'ha sistemata molto bene, negarlo sarebbe sciocco. Dobbiamo assolutamente mettere a punto la fase d'attacco, e con Piatek e Paquetà dovrebbe essere più facile. Perché non sempre incontriamo il Napoli o squadre che fanno la partita, non vorrei che anche nel girone di ritorno si buttassero di nuovo punti contro le squadre che si chiudono, non ce lo possiamo permettere.



E' una questione anche di uomini però. Si riduce sempre tutto all'allenatore...

Con Donnaumma Musacchio Romagnoli Kessie Bakayoko Paqueta non è un caso che la fase difensiva sia buona, non a caso subiamo pochissimo nelle ultime partite.
Ma se davanti hai Borini Castillejo Chalanoglu... è altrettanto chiaro che fai fatica a essere brillante in fase offensiva.
Pur con tutti i suoi limiti l'unico serio che abbiamo davanti è Suso, forse Piatek e Cutrone... la coperta è corta c'è poco da fare.
Anche i terzini sono dignitosi e poco più, meglio comunque a difendere che a attaccare.

Ma tassello dopo tassello il mosaico lo stiamo costruendo. Arriveremo a lottare con le prime ma ci vogliono pazienza e coerenza.
Quest'anno siamo destinati ad alti e bassi cercando di restare attaccati al quarto posto fino alla fine. Chi si aspettava una stagione diversa è un illuso.


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Vero. Mi rimarrà però sempre il dubbio se li ha schierati così tanto per fare turnover, tanto chissenefrega della Coppa Italia, o per delle precise scelte tattiche. Se fosse la seconda, perchè non provarli mai anche in Campionato e affidarsi sempre al turco?



Gattuso ha spiegato le scelte in conferenza stampa, nello specifico perchè ha cambiato tutti gli esterni.


----------



## FreddieM83 (30 Gennaio 2019)

A me non piace come allenatore e preferirei altri profili, però è innegabile che qualche merito gli vada riconosciuto.

Innanzitutto ha creato un gruppo coeso e solido in cui ognuno cerca di aiutare il compagno. Questo non è affatto scontato ed io lo considero un presupposto fondamentale per creare una squadra importante. La nostra fase difensiva è di alto livello: uscite giuste, raddoppi portati con criterio, catene ben sincronizzate. Insomma si vede che c'è un lavoro importante dietro. La fase offensiva è molto migliorabile (eufemismo) e dovrebbe essere un pò più flessibile su alcune cose, tipo non incaponirsi su determinati giocatori anche a fronte di un rendimento molto deficitario (chi ha detto Biglia e Chala?).


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Vero. Mi rimarrà però sempre il dubbio se li ha schierati così tanto per fare turnover, tanto chissenefrega della Coppa Italia, o per delle precise scelte tattiche. Se fosse la seconda, perchè non provarli mai anche in Campionato e affidarsi sempre al turco?



nella intervista ha detto che contro il Napoli e meglio avere giocatori freschi nelle fasce


----------



## Guglielmo90 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> nella intervista ha detto che contro il Napoli e meglio avere giocatori freschi nelle fasce



Ecco, allora perchè non anche Domenica? Il Turco faceva pietà già da un pezzo e sicuramente non lo puoi considerare "fresco".


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Ecco, allora perchè non anche Domenica? Il Turco faceva pietà già da un pezzo e sicuramente non lo puoi considerare "fresco".



penso si riferisca nel giocare con gli stessi uomini dopo solo 3 giorni 
ha cambiato proprio tutti.. RR Calabria Suso Calhanoglu


----------



## EmmePi (30 Gennaio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ahahah capolavoro degno di un giornalista di oggi.
> Quindi se fossimo stati in vantaggio 4-0, ma poi il Napoli avesse segnato il 4-1, quasi sicuramente avremmo preso il 4-2, quasi sicuramente avremmo preso il 4-3, quasi sicuramente saremmo andati ai supplementari, quasi sicuramente avremmo perso 4-5 ai supplementari e speso 30' di gioco in più...



Io la partita l'ho vista tu?

Secondo tempo sempre sotto nel gioco col Napoli in attacco, prendi il 2 a 1 e vedi se non replichi la gara d'andata del campionato.
Ridi pure ma la partita l'hai vista da dietro il televisore...


----------



## alcyppa (30 Gennaio 2019)

A me non piace e lo vorrei veder sostituito a fine anno da un allenatore di ben altra caratura ma le due partite col Napoli sono state preparate bene (ha fatto dei cambi disastrosi in quella in campionato però).


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Gennaio 2019)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Io la partita l'ho vista tu?
> 
> Secondo tempo sempre sotto nel gioco col Napoli in attacco, prendi il 2 a 1 e vedi se non replichi la gara d'andata del campionato.
> Ridi pure ma la partita l'hai vista da dietro il televisore...



Non avresti perso perchè il Milan di Agosto aveva zero equilibrio in fase difensiva.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Gennaio 2019)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Io la partita l'ho vista tu?
> 
> Secondo tempo sempre sotto nel gioco col Napoli in attacco, prendi il 2 a 1 e vedi se non replichi la gara d'andata del campionato.
> Ridi pure ma la partita l'hai vista da dietro il televisore...



Mi spiace ma non l'hai vista tu.
Lo dimostra il fatto che parli per ipotesi sui 'se...' piuttosto che quanto visto realmente in campo.
La realtà è che per quanto il Napoli abbia tenuto il controllo non è mai riuscito a farci paura. Tiri da fuori, calci d'angolo e poco altro. Unico che si è sbattuto: Insigne. 
Lo ha detto lo stesso Ancelotti, che sicuramente ha visto la partita meglio di te.


----------



## carlocarlo (30 Gennaio 2019)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Io la partita l'ho vista tu?
> 
> Secondo tempo sempre sotto nel gioco col Napoli in attacco, prendi il 2 a 1 e vedi se non replichi la gara d'andata del campionato.
> Ridi pure ma la partita l'hai vista da dietro il televisore...



in tanto non abbiamo neanche preso il primo.. figurati il secondo. se hai visto la partita


----------



## EmmePi (30 Gennaio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Mi spiace ma non l'hai vista tu.
> Lo dimostra il fatto che parli per ipotesi sui 'se...' piuttosto che quanto visto realmente in campo.
> La realtà è che per quanto il Napoli abbia tenuto il controllo non è mai riuscito a farci paura. Tiri da fuori, calci d'angolo e poco altro. Unico che si è sbattuto: Insigne.
> Lo ha detto lo stesso Ancelotti, che sicuramente ha visto la partita meglio di te.



Leggi prima di scrivere. Ho scritto chiaramente che se Gigio non fa la paratona miracolosa si ounan si va sul 2-1 e per me poi si perde, perchè quando ti arrocchi in difesa come sempre fa gottuso poi finisce così.

Poi accontentatevi di questo gioco, delle partite sculate e di vedere gli avversari schiacciarci in difesa, a me non piace punto. La partita la vedo eccome e così mi schifa. Contenti voi, immagino che il grande Milan non l'abbiate visto e per questo vi accontentate!


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Gennaio 2019)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Leggi prima di scrivere. Ho scritto chiaramente che se Gigio non fa la paratona miracolosa si ounan si va sul 2-1 e per me poi si perde, perchè quando ti arrocchi in difesa come sempre fa gottuso poi finisce così.
> 
> Poi accontentatevi di questo gioco, delle partite sculate e di vedere gli avversari schiacciarci in difesa, a me non piace punto. La partita la vedo eccome e così mi schifa. Contenti voi, immagino che il grande Milan non l'abbiate visto e per questo vi accontentate!



Secondo me non hai proprio il senso della realtà, di cosa sia il Milan di oggi e del reale valore della squadra.
Poi per carità scelta tua. Io ti consiglierei di goderti le vittorie fregandotene della crociata che combatti contro Gottuso come lo chiami tu.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (30 Gennaio 2019)

.


----------



## Gekyn (30 Gennaio 2019)

.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (30 Gennaio 2019)

Un'ultima cosa:

Conte fa spendere 50 milioni per Bakayoko, lo schiera con risultati disastrosi, facendolo diventare un Poli più scarso, ed è il mago della panchina.

Sarri non lo vuole nemmeno vedere, lo caccia a calci nel sedere, ed è il profeta della Sarri Ball

Gattuso trova un giocatore che non sapeva che pesci pigliare, inciampava sul pallone, sbagliava tutti i movimenti e faceva rimpiangere Essien. Gli spiega con calma i movimenti da fare, gli da fiducia, lo motiva, lo lancia titolare e lo trasforma in uno dei centrocampisti difensivi migliori del campionato.
Risultato? Viene insultato da tutti, perché "se non si fosse infortunato Biglia non avrebbe mai giocato" (ma che ne sapete? ma chi ve lo ha detto? dove sta scritto che magari l'argentino non avrebbe fatto panchina?).


Se Conte/Giampaolo/Jardim avessero battuto il Napoli 2-0 con Abate, Musacchio, Laxalt, Borini, e Castillejo, tutti, ma proprio tutti, avrebbero detto che l'allenatore è un guru della fase difensiva ed un maestro della tattica, capace di incartare il Napoli pur schierando le riserve delle riserve.
Lo fa Gattuso e si parla di "catenaccio", formazione casuale, Milan sparagnino, si scrivono ucronie su Ounas che avrebbe potuto segnare il goal del 2-1 (in realtà era un tiro abbastanza innocuo), tifosi "mediocri" che si accontentano di battere il Napoli. E comunque questa squadra è più scarsa del Milan degli invincibili. Perché Gattuso non fa giocare Suso-Pjatek e Chalanoglu come Sacchi faceva giocare Rijkard-Van Basten e Gullit?


Alla fine c'è poco da fare, i risultati e il lavoro sono irrilevanti, quello che conta è la reputazione.


----------



## Garrincha (30 Gennaio 2019)

Leggere che Gattuso ha recuperato Bakayoko lascia il tempo che trova dopo che con due interviste in cui lo ha insultato in maniera incredibile il giocatore voleva andarsene, Bakayoko si è recuperato da solo da professionista, ci fosse stato Higuain lo avresti perso completamente


Gattuso si conferma la bestia nera di Ancelotti, a volte succede, ci sono allenatori che non riescono ad avere ragione di altri nonostante la supposta differenza. 

Ieri sera partita di cuore con i centrocampisti sulla linea dei difensori davanti l'area di rigore, Napoli padrone del campo fino alla trequarti poi totalmente incapace di segnare, alla fine il tabellino dirà 22-6 a tiri nello specchio della porta per i partonopei

Ottimo Piatek, non l'avrei detto prima ma è l'attaccante perfetto per Gattuso, da solo fa reparto, pressa da dietro gli avversari, protegge e tiene palla in attesa che i centrocampisti salgano dalla propria area di rigore, lavoro che Cutrone non può fare, per questo funziona meglio nella ripresa. 

Milan fisicamente più in palla, correvano il doppio verso la fine della partita, da elogiare Kessie e Bakayoko su questo aspetto, mi è piaciuto anche Castellejo per l'impegno, peccato che spesso venisse chiamato in causa con passaggi difficili da addomesticare o imprendibili, riuscisse a ingranare o venisse supportato maggiormente penso si rivelerebbe più utile


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Un'ultima cosa:
> 
> Conte fa spendere 50 milioni per Bakayoko, lo schiera con risultati disastrosi, facendolo diventare un Poli più scarso, ed è il mago della panchina.
> 
> ...



Tra l'altro sembra che Bakayoko avesse gravi problemi di comportamento, come numerosi ritardi, sessioni di allenamento fatte alla meno, presunzione... e che abbia avuto una enorme risciacquata prima da Gattuso e poi dalla società. Cosa che ha portato ad un drastico cambiamento nei comportamenti di Bakayoko nel gruppo.

Lo ha anche confermato ieri Gattuso in conferenza, segno che non fosse solo una voca.

Tutte queste cose i tifosi le sottovalutano sempre, è con queste cose che si costruiscono i giocatori e le squadre.

Leonardo Maldini e Gattuso sono la nostra unica vera garanzia. Lasciamoli lavorare in pace. Tutto il resto sono *******.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (30 Gennaio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro sembra che Bakayoko avesse gravi problemi di comportamento, come numerosi ritardi, sessioni di allenamento fatte alla meno, presunzione... e che abbia avuto una enorme risciacquata prima da Gattuso e poi dalla società. Cosa che ha portato ad un drastico cambiamento nei comportamenti di Bakayoko nel gruppo.
> 
> Lo ha anche confermato ieri Gattuso in conferenza, segno che non fosse solo una voca.
> 
> ...



Esatto. Bakayoko quando è arrivato ballava il reggae a centrocampo, sembrava che si fosse preso un anno sabbatico in attesa di tornare a Londra. La gestione del francese è stata perfetta fino a questo momento. Contrariamente a quella del santone pugliese che ha fatto spendere 40 milioni alla società per prendere un giocatore che sotto la sua guida ha giocato peggio dell'ultimo Muntari.


----------



## rossonero71 (30 Gennaio 2019)

E giusto che ognuno abbia la propria idea,ma questi che oggi massacrano Gattuso sullo stare troppo bassi, chissà cosa avrebbero detto se la squadra stava alta e prendeva gol in contropiede..


----------



## mandraghe (30 Gennaio 2019)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Leggere che Gattuso ha recuperato Bakayoko lascia il tempo che trova dopo che con due interviste in cui lo ha insultato in maniera incredibile il giocatore voleva andarsene, Bakayoko si è recuperato da solo da professionista, ci fosse stato Higuain lo avresti perso completamente




Concordo, e aggiungo che se non si fosse infortunato Biglia Bakayoko il campo non lo avrebbe visto mai, altro che gestione eccellente.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (30 Gennaio 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Concordo, e aggiungo che se non si fosse infortunato Biglia Bakayoko il campo non lo avrebbe visto mai, altro che gestione eccellente.



Sì, e se Ounas avesse segnato grazie a quel tiro sbilenco, il Napoli avrebbe rimontato la partita e vinto 10-2 con goal finale di Meret su calcio d'angolo, altro che buona partita.


----------



## mandraghe (30 Gennaio 2019)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Sì, e se Ounas avesse segnato grazie a quel tiro sbilenco, il Napoli avrebbe rimontato la partita e vinto 10-2 con goal finale di Meret su calcio d'angolo, altro che buona partita.



Sei sicuro di aver quotato bene? Perché ciò che scrivi non c'entra nulla. 

Comunque basta guardare quanto giocava Bakayoko quando c'era Biglia e quanto ha giocato dopo per capire che Gattuso non lo vedeva per niente, preferendogli Biglia. E che lo abbia pubblicamente umiliato in conferenza stampa è la riprova di come non lo considerasse per niente.


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Gennaio 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Concordo, e aggiungo che se non si fosse infortunato Biglia Bakayoko il campo non lo avrebbe visto mai, altro che gestione eccellente.



E se Pastore non avesse avuto le paturnie Zaniolo il campo lo avrebbe visto col binocolo. Il calcio funziona così, coi se non si va da nessuna parte.

Bakayoko lo ha voluto fortemente Gattuso, nome che trattavano già con Mirabelli, vai a rileggerti le news dell'estate, per cui avrebbe giocato eccome. Il Bakayoko di inizio stagione faceva piangere, come scritto da tutto il forum, per questo non giocava.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (30 Gennaio 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Sei sicuro di aver quotato bene? Perché ciò che scrivi non c'entra nulla.
> 
> Comunque basta guardare quanto giocava Bakayoko quando c'era Biglia e quanto ha giocato dopo per capire che Gattuso non lo vedeva per niente, preferendogli Biglia. E che lo abbia pubblicamente umiliato in conferenza stampa è la riprova di come non lo considerasse per niente.



È arrivato il 15 agosto mi pare, e in una condizione mentale ed atletica imbarazzante, dopo aver passato l'estate ai margini della sua squadra. Ed è esploso a novembre. Gestione perfetta, ha trasformato un giocatore in due mesi ha mezzo, ha fatto un miracolo considerando che il giocatore sembrava il sosia di Traorè. 

L'intervista post Napoli-Milan non è piaciuta nemmeno a me, pensavo che volesse boicottare tutti i giocatori presi da Leonardo o qualcosa del genere, ma alla fine ha avuto ragione l'allenatore, visto che evidentemente il giocatore doveva essere un po' pungolato.


Ad ogni modo nessuno può dire che con un Biglia sano, Bakayoko non avrebbe mai giocato. Magari il giocatore sarebbe esploso comunque e Rino avrebbe trovato un modo per farli giocare insieme, o avrebbe schierato l'argentino soltanto in EL o Coppa Italia, o lo avrebbe fatto entrare negli ultimi 20 minuti. Per me l'infortunio di Biglia ha semplicemente accelerato la sua esplosione (che sarebbe avvenuta comunque). 
Ricordo comunque che moltissimi tifosi volevano sostituire Biglia con Montolivo/Josè Mauri/Bertolacci, cambiare modulo e passare al 4231 e cose del genere (anch'io ero scettico sul suo impiego eh, adesso non voglio fare il fenomeno  ). Ha semplicemente avuto una grande intuizione.

Io in compenso posso dire con assoluta certezza che se un qualsiasi altro allenatore avesse fatto una cosa del genere, il tenore dei commenti qui dentro sarebbe stato del tipo: "AVETE VISTO COSA HA FATTO QUELL'ALLENATORE? Ha preso uno scarto del Chelsea e l'ha trasformato in un centrocampista fortissimo. Genio! Maestro! Profeta! Abbiamo bisogno di allenatori di questo genere! Il loro titolare si è rotto, ed ha tirato fuori dal cilindro, dal nulla, un centrocampista ancora più forte".


----------



## admin (30 Gennaio 2019)

*Continuate in privato. Basta.*


----------



## Guglielmo90 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Schifo schifo schifo. Sempre la solita storia. Questo scempio di allenatore fa risultati pessimi e gioca malissimo, poi ne vince una sempre giocando male e tutti a dire che è un fenomeno, la partita dopo la perde sistematicamente.


----------



## __king george__ (3 Febbraio 2019)

"un punto importante in casa di una grande squadra" cit

vattene...


----------



## Schism75 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Non torneremo al vertice con lui.


----------



## Kayl (3 Febbraio 2019)

Ma tua moglie fa le corna a Calhanoglu con Conti per caso!?


----------



## iceman. (3 Febbraio 2019)

Ci è andata di lusso oggi come tante altre volte, a furia di stare sempre dietro prima o poi le perdi le partite.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Suso vergognoso oggi, farlo uscire prima no?


----------



## Pivellino (3 Febbraio 2019)

Ti voglio bene ma sei una capra.


----------



## EmmePi (3 Febbraio 2019)

Ormai dei set-point toppati da gottuso se n'è perso il conto!!!


----------



## aklos (3 Febbraio 2019)

basta, non se ne può più di vedere il milan giocare così.
Ma *****...giocatela la partita...giocatela!!!!!!


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Febbraio 2019)

Niente da fare, si rifiuta di attaccare le partite.
Con un allenatore così non si vince.


----------



## EmmePi (3 Febbraio 2019)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Ma tua moglie fa le corna a Calhanoglu con Conti per caso!?



Ma come l'attuale moglie la fa giocare sempre.


----------



## 6Baresi (3 Febbraio 2019)

Mononeuroneincapace


----------



## jacky (3 Febbraio 2019)

Manchiamo sempre nel salto di qualità.
Anche chi lo difende cosa ha da dire?
10-12 partite chiave le ha toppate tutte!


----------



## alcyppa (3 Febbraio 2019)

Mirabelli ha toppato tutti gli acquisti... ma il disastro peggiore è probabilmente l'aver messo questo povero negato in panchina.


----------



## LukeLike (3 Febbraio 2019)

Calhanoglu in campo per 93' è un insulto all'intelligenza dei milanisti, del calcio, dell'umanità.


----------



## Pit96 (3 Febbraio 2019)

La Roma aveva preso 12 gol nelle ultime tre partite. Gattuso giustamente decide di difendersi e attaccare solo gli ultimi 5 minuti 

Ennesima occasione per allungare buttata nel wc


----------



## rot-schwarz (3 Febbraio 2019)

l'attegiamenti di oggi e' solo colpa dell'allenatore, no non posso piu' difenderlo dopo questa partita per me non potra' e non puo' essere l'allenatore del milan. Trasmette paura, io voglio un Milan offensivo


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Febbraio 2019)

jacky ha scritto:


> Manchiamo sempre nel salto di qualità.
> *Anche chi lo difende cosa ha da dire?*
> 10-12 partite chiave le ha toppate tutte!



"_Un buon puntohhh. La Riomma è stata puntuale, precisa e attentaahhh. Imbossibbile venir fuori dall'Olimpico con più di un punto. Lui non c'entra, egli è casto, santo, puro come acqua di fonte. Non sbaglia mai. La tattica era quella giustahhh. Cosa volete di più, un Cynar_?".


----------



## JoKeR (3 Febbraio 2019)

prestazione imbarazzante e solite scelte tattiche allucinanti. uno scempio di allenatore in panchina, che però ha ben chiaro un concetto: lui le partite non vuole vincerle.


----------



## David Drills (3 Febbraio 2019)

Te ne devi andareeeee


----------



## Pampu7 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Mentalità da pisa, prima non prenderle.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Che poi ragazzi tutte le giochiamo così. Anche le due col Napoli. Tutte a rintanarci. Se poi escono uno o due gol a caso, bene.


----------



## EmmePi (3 Febbraio 2019)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Secondo me se un gran allenatore vede un progetto serio é secondaria la Champions, Sarri é andato al chelsea dove fanno l'el, Klopp é andato al liverpool senza champions etcc... Insomma se il progetto c'é le premesse per ingaggiare un allenatore top ci sono tutte!



E aggiungo: si è visto che Elliot abbia voglia di investire in giocatori.


----------



## Chrissonero (3 Febbraio 2019)

Carissimo Rino: fino a quando dobbiamo sopportare questo Calhanoglu?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Se andiamo in Champions e lo confermano, spero di non andare in Champions a sto punto.


----------



## malos (3 Febbraio 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Se andiamo in Champions e lo confermano, spero di non andare in Champions a sto punto.



Anche perchè in champions giocare così è un suicidio annunciato in serie a passi ma in cl devi giocare propositivo altrimenti ti piallano.


----------



## EmmePi (3 Febbraio 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Se andiamo in Champions e lo confermano, spero di non andare in Champions a sto punto.



Io tremo molto per quello che dici, visto che si è letto di una riconferma in caso di posto Cl o vincita di coppa Italia.


----------



## Goro (3 Febbraio 2019)

La qualità della rosa potrà anche aumentare esponenzialmente ma lui si preoccuperà sempre di mantenerla su questi standard, state tranquilli


----------



## Pit96 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Se andiamo in Champions e lo confermano, spero di non andare in Champions a sto punto.



Questo è esagerato, dai. 
Se non andiamo in CL rischiamo di non riscattare Bakayoko e fare un mercato meno importante. 
Potremmo fare figuracce in CL, ma le facciamo anche in EL, quindi poco cambia. 
Bisogna qualificarsi a qualsiasi costo


----------



## malos (3 Febbraio 2019)

Caro Rino Mou sarà orgoglioso di te visto che ti ha prestato l'autobus.


----------



## Zenos (3 Febbraio 2019)

Goro ha scritto:


> La qualità della rosa potrà anche aumentare esponenzialmente ma lui si preoccuperà sempre di mantenerla su questi standard, state tranquilli



Ne sono convinto pure io. Questo si è opposto davvero al trasferimento di Chalanoglu perché se gli avessero comprato un esterno capace non avrebbe avuto più alibi.


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Febbraio 2019)

Nella foto in basso, l'idea di calcio di Gattuso.


----------



## Goro (3 Febbraio 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ne sono convinto pure io. Questo si è opposto davvero al trasferimento di Chalanoglu perché se gli avessero comprato un esterno capace non avrebbe avuto più alibi.



Ci si lamenta ma stasera in panchina il genio aveva gente come Conti Laxalt Castillejo Cutrone, insomma non saranno fenomeni ma gli altri non è che abbiano Messi in panchina eh


----------



## Corpsegrinder (3 Febbraio 2019)

Ma quindi è colpa sua se l'arbitro non fischia un rigore solare e non espelle Pellegrini?


----------



## Cataldinho (3 Febbraio 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Carissimo Rino: fino a quando dobbiamo sopportare questo Calhanoglu?



Probabilmente fino a un eventuale infortunio.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ma quindi è colpa sua se l'arbitro non fischia un rigore solare e non espelle Pellegrini?


Spero tu stia trollando. Abbiamo fatto 1 tiro in porta contro qualcosa come 10.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ma quindi è colpa sua se l'arbitro non fischia un rigore solare e non espelle Pellegrini?



si come è colpa sua.. eliminazione EL con un rigore inesistente..

a parte questo.. c'è mancato Suso che in questo Milan vuol dire "gioco"
qnd il pareggio malgrado gli errori arbitrali mi sembra corretto.. 
anche se mi scoccia 

buttiamo sempre o quasi sempre 1 tempo cmq


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (3 Febbraio 2019)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Io tremo molto per quello che dici, visto che si è letto di una riconferma in caso di posto Cl o vincita di coppa Italia.



tremare se si vince o si arriva finalmente 4°? 
a parte se c'è una svendita se nn ci piazziamo entro il 2021

ma tifiamo cosa? io dubito che con giocatori offensivi veri
gattuso giochi alla stessa maniera... 

Paquetà si diceva che sarebbe marcito in panchina 
xo se si dimostra degno e bravo giochi subito... 

speravo nell'esterno x questo! non si può vedere esterni 
che aspettano che rientra tutta la squadra avversaria 
questa la Fiorentina nn lo fa eh.. 
signor esterni Muriel e Chiesa che inchiodano sul contropiede


----------



## mark (3 Febbraio 2019)

Non si può non giocare in ogni partita, sono stufo di vedere ste partite qua..


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Se andiamo in Champions e lo confermano, spero di non andare in Champions a sto punto.



certo. anche perchè se ci vai l'anno dopo la manchi e sei da capo


----------



## EmmePi (3 Febbraio 2019)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Probabilmente fino a un eventuale infortunio.



Prego ogni giorno che San Crociato si accorga di lui.........


----------



## Boomer (4 Febbraio 2019)

Atteggiamento da provinciale ridicolo con una Roma che ha una difesa vergognosa. Come pensa di giocare in contro piede con gente come Kessie che ha un QI negativo e due lumache come Suso e Kebab?


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (4 Febbraio 2019)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> "_Un buon puntohhh. La Riomma è stata puntuale, precisa e attentaahhh. Imbossibbile venir fuori dall'Olimpico con più di un punto. Lui non c'entra, egli è casto, santo, puro come acqua di fonte. Non sbaglia mai. La tattica era quella giustahhh. Cosa volete di più, un Cynar_?".



Hai dimenticato: "_siammo cuartiiiiiihiiiii_"


----------



## Pampu7 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Oggi con Gasperini l'avresti vinta facilmente, ringrazia donnarumma, il palo e il duo paqueta piatek.
Non ti andrà sempre bene


----------



## Guglielmo90 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Tra l'altro da notare come quelle giocate in maniera decente e vinte (Coppa Italia col Napoli) sono perché ha fatto turn over forzato togliendo il turco e mettendo un po' di velocità e imprevidibilita con Laxalt e Castillejo. Non era nemmeno voluto.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Febbraio 2019)

Non ho visto la partita, mi sono fatto una lettura dei commenti post gara nel topic relativo. E' stato bello vedere le solite cose 

Di che vi lamentate? Pare che stiamo perdendo! cit. 

Tac, pareggio della Roma. 

Che sciagura il "super allenatore" della serie A.

Ma tanto basterà vincere una partita nei prossimi due mesi per veder rispuntare i soliti commenti.

Eh ma gattuso sta facendo benissimo, è un grande allenatore ecc... Squadra di cessi ecc...


----------



## rossonerosud (4 Febbraio 2019)

Premessa, ho adorato il Gattuso giocatore, ma il suo modo di allenare va bene per una provinciale. Quindi aiutatemi a risolvere la mia dissonanza cognitiva: devo sperare che il Milan non vada in champions per auspicare un cambio di panchina?


----------



## Zenos (4 Febbraio 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non ho visto la partita, mi sono fatto una lettura dei commenti post gara nel topic relativo. E' stato bello vedere le solite cose
> 
> Di che vi lamentate? Pare che stiamo perdendo! cit.
> 
> ...



Praticamente è quello che succede ogni giorno. Si fa un istantanea del momento:eh ma siamo in EL,eh ma siamo 4,eh ma abbiano vinto contro il Napoli,non vedendo o facendo finta di non vedere che la unico schema da 13 mesi a questa parte e difendersi a menadito e lancio nella speranza che l higuain o il Piatek di turno combini qualcosa.
Ma oramai credo che se ne siano accorti tutti solo che alcuni non vogliono fare un passo indietro.


----------



## folletto (4 Febbraio 2019)

.


----------



## folletto (4 Febbraio 2019)

A me quello che manda in bestia è il "modulo" con cui si ostina a giocare, sto 433 senza attacanti esterni e con Chalanoglu in un ruolo clamorosamente non suo. Vuoi giocare di rimessa? Non hai due esterni che hanno gamba per fare le due fasi? Ma allora metti in campo un 352 o un 4411. E poi con Chalanoglu esterno giochiamo sempre in 10, meglio Borini / Laxalt. Qua c'è proprio un equivoco tattico, vuoi adottare un atteggiamento difensivo? Metti un modulo / una formazione adatta allora.
Io con la rosa a disposizione giocherei con un 4312 o 4321


----------



## Pitermilanista (4 Febbraio 2019)

Solito atteggiamento sparagnino, spaventato, timido, femmineo, contro una Roma devastata, contestata prima dell'inizio della partita, con mezza CuEva Sud uscita fuori, senza centrocampo, con De Rossi al rientro dopo tre mesi. 

Dopo la partita, consueta leccata di deretano agli avversari per sminuire i propri demeriti, e fare lo gnorri riguardo l'arbitro per non rovinarsi la carriera futura. 

Questo "allenatore" va avanti solo a bitte di public relations; zero tattica, zero inventiva, zero capacità, zero didattica. 

Una squadra che annoveri Bakayoko, Paquetà, Suso, Piatek, può giocare così? Sì, come no, andiamo avanti a dire che questa rosa è piena di pippe, come tanti fanno qua sopra...

Imbarazzante, semplicemente imbarazzante.


----------



## Cataldinho (4 Febbraio 2019)

Che dire, la Roma è la squadra di vertice con la peggior difesa in assoluto, ma si decide di "rispettarla" non prevedendo una fase offensiva che ne metta in luce i limiti. Ancora una volta, Gattuso approccia a un avversario di livello cercando di non perdere. Non ha perso, ma solo perché Donnarumma era in modalità top player.
Poi, visto che ormai la tattica del milan si basa su catenaccio e contropiede, non sarebbe il caso di imparare a farle ste ripartenze? Io, come penso anche tanti altri, mi sarei grandemente rotto le gonadi di vedere kessiè e caganoglu che fanno sempre la scelta sbagliata.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Solito atteggiamento sparagnino, spaventato, timido, femmineo, contro una Roma devastata, contestata prima dell'inizio della partita, con mezza CuEva Sud uscita fuori, senza centrocampo, con De Rossi al rientro dopo tre mesi.
> 
> Dopo la partita, consueta leccata di deretano agli avversari per sminuire i propri demeriti, e fare lo gnorri riguardo l'arbitro per non rovinarsi la carriera futura.
> 
> ...



La tipica difesa dei pro Gattuso è "che deve fare con sta squadra mediocre?". Ma prendete ogni singolo giocatore è paragonatelo con le altre squadre. Non è una squadra di pippe.


----------



## Beppe85 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Sempre difeso e ieri se laxalt avesse fatto gol avrebbe pure azzeccato i cambi ma ho sentito la sua intervista dopo la partita e mi son chiesto che cavolo di partita ha visto.
Nel primo tempo eravamo in vantaggio e difendersi poteva avere senso, ma nel secondo abbiamo giocato malissimo, senza logica!
Perché non si prova con chala in mezzo al campo?? E che senso ha tenere in campo suso in giornate come questa??? Ci si lamenta sempre del turco ma per me lo spagnolo è molto peggio


----------



## Kdkobain (4 Febbraio 2019)

Personalmente io sono soddisfatto del punto a Roma, per quando riguarda la prestazione i limiti dei singoli sono sempre li stessi

- Suso ( peggiore in campo, non so come vada la pubalgia e quanto ha influito) continua a far perdere due/tre tempi di gioco ad ogni contropiede, sbagliando ogni scelta possibile ( tra cui l'orrenda punizione che ha lanciato il gol della Roma).

-Chalanoglu meno peggio del solito ma comuqnue insufficiente, sembra dare segni di ripresa in uscita palla ma fiscamente lo vedo molto in crisi ( anzi mi è sembrato di notare un aumento della massa muscolare, qualcuno sa se è stato impostato un lavoro in tal senso ? ).

-Kessie in netta ripresa, ha fatto vedere bei colpi stasera.

-Bakayoko: lo continuo a ripetere dal primo giorno, fisicamente se in fiducia può fare sicuramente molto bene ma a livello di uscita palla siamo a livelli molto bassi e crea numerosi pericoli.

Cambi di gattusso azzecati, aspettiamo di avere in condizione Paqueta ( che ad oggi ha 60 minuti scarsi nelle gambe) e ci divertiremo molto  

Forza Milan !


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Se non cambia mentalità con lui il salto di qualità non lo faremo mai..a certi livelli l'umiltà non è più una dote ma un limite enorme..sta squadra non sarà top, ma è costata centinai di milioni, ci sono elementi importanti..non si può sempre parlare come se gli altri ci fossero avanti di due categorie..
Noi abbiamo una rosa nel complesso migliore della Roma o al limite pari..questi vanno in giro con ex giocatori come De Rossi e Pastore, un bomber e un terzino ultra trentenni e nostri scarti come Elsha e Cristante + una batteria di gente da media qualità..
Non si può parlare come se rubacchiare un punto in casa loro sia un'impresa


----------



## Gabry (4 Febbraio 2019)

Continuo ad essere basito. Il nostro traghettatore continua imperterrito a generare equivoci tattici che vediamo TUTTI. La cosa che mi sconvolge di più sono i dirigenti che non dicono niente. O non comprendono la tattica oppure non capiamo niente noi.
Non so che dire...


----------



## EmmePi (4 Febbraio 2019)

Gabry ha scritto:


> Continuo ad essere basito. Il nostro traghettatore continua imperterrito a generare equivoci tattici che vediamo TUTTI. La cosa che mi sconvolge di più sono *i dirigenti che non dicono niente*. O non comprendono la tattica oppure non capiamo niente noi.
> Non so che dire...



Non dicono niente... ma ieri quando sono stati inquadrati avevano certe facce....


----------



## gabri65 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Io dico la verità, mi sto disamorando ... e mi viene da piangere a scriverlo. Il Milan, una delle poche grandissime soddisfazioni che ho avuto. Vederlo fare catenaccio, in undici a difendere in area ... ma dico, stiamo scherzando? Abbiamo gente in squadra che ti fa la bicicletta agli avversari, abbiamo il bomber della serie A ... ma appena gli altri hanno la palla ci catapultiamo all'indietro senza neanche fare pressing, già ad allestire le barricate.

Io direi di chiuderla qui, dal crollo del muro di Berlino ormai si vede veramente di tutto. Contenti voi, boh, per me il Milan non esiste più, a meno che si verifichi una reincarnazione in futuro.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Febbraio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Io dico la verità, mi sto disamorando ... e mi viene da piangere a scriverlo. Il Milan, una delle poche grandissime soddisfazioni che ho avuto. Vederlo fare catenaccio, in undici a difendere in area ... ma dico, stiamo scherzando? Abbiamo gente in squadra che ti fa la bicicletta agli avversari, abbiamo il bomber della serie A ... ma appena gli altri hanno la palla ci catapultiamo all'indietro senza neanche fare pressing, già ad allestire le barricate.
> 
> Io direi di chiuderla qui, dal crollo del muro di Berlino ormai si vede veramente di tutto. Contenti voi, boh, per me il Milan non esiste più, a meno che si verifichi una reincarnazione in futuro.


Concordo, io da quando seguo il Milan non ho mai visto uno schifo del genere. Che poi quali sono i benefici di giocare così? Donnarumma ogni partita deve fare sempre 3 o 4 parate chiave, io nostro portiere è sistematicamente il migliore in campo. Veramente deluso da Gattuso, davvero poca roba da allenatore.


----------



## Davidoff (4 Febbraio 2019)

Ogni singola partita, che sia contro la Juventus o il Chievo, si vede sempre la stessa solfa, si difende in 11 davanti alla porta e quando si attacca facciamo di tutto per far ripiazzare in difesa gli avversari. A me starebbe pure bene giocare in contropiede, ma se vuoi farlo non puoi mettere sugli esterni Suso e il turco. Mi fa ancora più ********* perché abbiamo Conti, Castillejo, Borini e Laxalt in panchina che non giocano mai, quando sarebbero molto più adatti per quel tipo di gioco (pur con i loro limiti). Gattuso è un incompetente perché non è buono nemmeno a fare catenaccio e contropiede, lui fa catenaccio e basta, il tutto condito dalla paura della propria ombra.


----------



## Gabry (4 Febbraio 2019)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Non dicono niente... ma ieri quando sono stati inquadrati avevano certe facce....



Le fanno sempre quelle facce, ma non dicono niente. Se fosse vera la storia che Gattuso si è messo di traverso sulla cessione del turco ci sarebbe da capire meglio le posizioni dei dirigenti perchè qualcosa non torna. Va bene fare quadrato attorno ad un allenatore, ma quando vedi palesemente che qualcosa non torna non si può tacere. Boh... probabilmente sbagliamo noi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Febbraio 2019)

Gabry ha scritto:


> Le fanno sempre quelle facce, ma non dicono niente. Se fosse vera la storia che Gattuso si è messo di traverso sulla cessione del turco ci sarebbe da capire meglio le posizioni dei dirigenti perchè qualcosa non torna. Va bene fare quadrato attorno ad un allenatore, ma quando vedi palesemente che qualcosa non torna non si può tacere. Boh... probabilmente sbagliamo noi.



Perche fino ad oggi i risultati gli danno ragione. E' li addirittura a pochi punti dal terzo posto. 

Finchè siamo li avrà ragione lui.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Perche fino ad oggi i risultati gli danno ragione. E' li *addirittura* a pochi punti dal terzo posto.
> 
> Finchè siamo li avrà ragione lui.



le potenzialità della rosa sono maggiori.....abbiamo sta mentalità che i nostri fan tutti schifo ma nnè così


----------



## carlocarlo (4 Febbraio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Perche fino ad oggi i risultati gli danno ragione. E' li addirittura a pochi punti dal terzo posto.
> 
> Finchè siamo li avrà ragione lui.



lollo con tutto il rispetto. siamo il Milan, non la juve, dove il risultato è l'unica cosa che conta. da noi no! ieri abbiamo fatto pieta. come molte, troppe volte quest'anno


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Febbraio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Perche fino ad oggi i risultati gli danno ragione. E' li addirittura a pochi punti dal terzo posto.
> 
> Finchè siamo li avrà ragione lui.



Mentalità disastrosa questa. Finché non arriva il disastro va tutto bene.

Esempio classico, il tizio che si butta dal 100esimo piano e mentre vola giù in prossimità del 50esimo:

"Fin ora tutto bene!"

Finché non si spiaccicherà al suolo e morirà agonizzante sempre tutto bene andrà... 



carlocarlo ha scritto:


> lollo con tutto il rispetto. siamo il Milan, non la juve, dove il risultato è l'unica cosa che conta. da noi no! ieri abbiamo fatto pieta. come molte, troppe volte quest'anno



Che poi è una balla che i risultati ci sono. Con Gattuso abbiamo fatto tutti i peggiori RECORD NEGATIVI DELLA STORIA DEL MILAN. Siamo in quarta posizione per pura casualità. Va a finire che quest'anno in champion ci si arriva con 50 punti un'altro po' e manco ce la facciamo alla fine


----------



## Boomer (4 Febbraio 2019)

Adesso con Piatek ha finalmente coronato il suo sogno. Può difendere con tutti gli effettivi in area anche contro le provinciali. Prepariamoci a una partita con il cagliari con tutti in difesa e Zizzo che dovrà fare una decina di miracoli per tenere il risultato. Ovviamente i grandi velocisti come Suso e Hakan ne beneficeranno.


----------



## PM3 (4 Febbraio 2019)

.


----------



## vannu994 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Ma in realtà ho scritto anche Dopo la partita vinta con il Napoli che ci era andata bene, secondo me è impensabile continuare a giocare così. Abbiamo la 4 miglior difesa ma anche l’undicesimo attacco della serie A. Comunque ripeto, io a Gattuso voglio bene, però è diventata un’angoscia guardare le partite del Milan. Finché è li ha ragione lui, spero che ci porti in Champions ovviamente, ma se hanno intenzione di giocare tutte le partite dietro sperando che Piatek, Suso o chiunque altro inventi qualcosa non andiamo lontano. La prossima partita, previsione mia e spero di sbagliarmi, non faremo una partita tanto diversa. Siamo sicuramente difficili da battere, ma rendiamo difficili da battere anche tutte le altre squadre. Comunque sempre forza Milan e speriamo che con il recupero di un po’ di infortunati riusciremo a rilanciarci.


----------



## Gabry (4 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> le potenzialità della rosa sono maggiori.....abbiamo sta mentalità che i nostri fan tutti schifo ma nnè così



Sono d'accordo. La squadra sta rendendo al di sotto delle proprie potenzialità ma abbiamo più punti di quanti ne merita la scellerata gestione tattica del nostro allenatore.
A forza di dire che il destino del mister è legato al quarto posto la nostra dirigenza si sta dando la zappa sui piedi da sola.


----------



## gemy (4 Febbraio 2019)

mi rendo conto che il nostro allenatore non è da grande squadra ieri ha sbagliato la formazione bastava mantenere quella di martedì e la partita sarebbe stata diversa deve capire che il turco è improponibile anche ieri zero idee e davanti un solo giocatore e troppo poco deve modificare l'assetto cosi non si va da nessuna parte solo difendere non basta


----------



## Pitermilanista (4 Febbraio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Perche fino ad oggi i risultati gli danno ragione. E' li addirittura a pochi punti dal terzo posto.
> 
> Finchè siamo li avrà ragione lui.



Ha addirittura un paio di punti in più dell'Atalanta di Gasperini e della Samp di Giampaolo. Un punto in più della peggior Roma degli ultimi dieci anni, col pubblico che ha contestato ferocemente la squadra ieri sera.
Tre pere dall'Olimpiakos, due in casa dal Betis con annessa lezione di calcio per 90 minuti.

Zero fase offensiva, nessun movimento preordinato, nessuna combinazione, massimo tre giocatori tre la linea del pallone. 
Fase difensiva ugualmente disorganizzata, efficace soltanto (a volte) perché si ammucchia tutta la squadra molto in basso, tutta sotto la linea della palla. Difesa mai proattiva, ovvero aggressiva nella zona del pallone e volta a recuperare lo stesso per iniziare azioni pericolose, ma solo passiva per spirito codardo.

Difendere questo dilettante fa male AL Milan non tanto adesso, ma soprattutto in ottica futura, perché uno così non ti fa minimamente crescere né individualmente né collettivamente.


----------



## Gas (4 Febbraio 2019)

Ho sempre supportato Gattuso ma ieri c'è stata una cosa che ho notato al fischio d'inizio che mi ha dato decisamente fastidio e mi aveva già fatto capire quale sarebbe stato l'andazzo:







Cosa ne pensate ?

UPDATE: Niente, non posso inserire immagini.


----------



## Raryof (4 Febbraio 2019)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ho sempre supportato Gattuso ma ieri c'è stata una cosa che ho notato al fischio d'inizio che mi ha dato decisamente fastidio e mi aveva già fatto capire quale sarebbe stato l'andazzo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Che ha fatto? il segno della croce? fammi capire..


----------



## Gas (4 Febbraio 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Che ha fatto? il segno della croce? fammi capire..



Avevo postato un immagine ma non si vede.
Ho fatto uno screenshot del calcio d'inizio con tutti i giocatori della Roma fra le prime due line di colori dell'erba a partire dalla linea di centrocampo mentre noi avevamo un assetto già al calcio d'inizio (battuto da noi...), decisamente più arretrato.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Febbraio 2019)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Ma in realtà ho scritto anche Dopo la partita vinta con il Napoli che ci era andata bene, secondo me è impensabile continuare a giocare così. Abbiamo la 4 miglior difesa ma anche l’undicesimo attacco della serie A. Comunque ripeto, io a Gattuso voglio bene, però è diventata un’angoscia guardare le partite del Milan. Finché è li ha ragione lui, spero che ci porti in Champions ovviamente, ma se hanno intenzione di giocare tutte le partite dietro sperando che Piatek, Suso o chiunque altro inventi qualcosa non andiamo lontano. La prossima partita, previsione mia e spero di sbagliarmi, non faremo una partita tanto diversa. Siamo sicuramente difficili da battere, ma rendiamo difficili da battere anche tutte le altre squadre. Comunque sempre forza Milan e *speriamo che con il recupero di un po’ di infortunati riusciremo a rilanciarci*.



Non ci giurerei..a ben vedere forse Biglia può dare un po' più di tempi alla manovra e Conti fare meglio sulla fascia..ma non è che abbiamo fuori gente di estro


----------



## gemy (4 Febbraio 2019)

considerazione milan napoli sabato partita dominata dal napoli milan napoli martedi grande partita del milan differenza gli esterni con gli esterni di ieri non vai da nessuna parte rimangono sempre bloccati


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (4 Febbraio 2019)

Forza Ringhio, avanti così. Lamentarsi ha poco senso e non è utile a nessuno; la squadra non è eccezionale eppure è riuscito miracolosamente a compattare i reparti e a farci subire di meno, cosa che sembrava impossibile a inizio stagione.


----------



## mark (4 Febbraio 2019)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Forza Ringhio, avanti così. Lamentarsi ha poco senso e non è utile a nessuno; la squadra non è eccezionale eppure è riuscito miracolosamente a compattare i reparti e a farci subire di meno, cosa che sembrava impossibile a inizio stagione.



Che la squadra non sia eccezionale è vero, ma è anche vero che la squadra ha molte più potenzialità di quelle che sta facendo vedere Gattuso


----------



## Freddiedevil (4 Febbraio 2019)

Non so cosa pensare, i risultati sono dalla sua. Ma ieri è stata una sofferenza disumana.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (4 Febbraio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Spero tu stia trollando. Abbiamo fatto 1 tiro in porta contro qualcosa come 10.



Se l'arbitro avesse applicato il regolamento avremmo vinto 2-1.


----------



## Garrincha (4 Febbraio 2019)

Il mio è un discorso generale che prescinde dai risultati estemporanei, siano essi vittorie, pareggi o sconfitte, e dalla singola persona, detto questo uno che gioca novanta minuti con dieci uomini davanti la propria area di rigore che sia il Frosinone o il Real va preso per un orecchio e buttato fuori dal calcio perché non si può neanche definire tale, è un non gioco abominevole che merita la radiazione dallo sport professionistico per me perché tale non è, nulla contro il catenaccio in certe fasi della partita o in talune partite dove la situazione lo richiede ma se lo applichi sempre in questa maniera calci nel sedere verso l'uscita. Non puoi chiuderti nella tua area con i centrocampisti in linea coi difensori lasciando tutto il resto del campo all'avversario, è un'idea di gioco indecente se non vomitevole, Simeone è Zeman al confronto. 

Gattuso deve baciare la terra dove camminano i suoi giocatori, nulla di più lontano dalla realtà il denigrare la rosa ed elogiare questo scempio del calcio, se allenasse la Fiorentina sarebbe in ultima posizione col Chievo perché non ci sarebbero i Donnarumma, i Bakayoko, i Suso, i Piatek a salvargli il sedere, gioca così tutte le partite con Lafont, Gerson e Simeone e fai dieci punti


----------



## fra29 (4 Febbraio 2019)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Premessa, ho adorato il Gattuso giocatore, ma il suo modo di allenare va bene per una provinciale. Quindi aiutatemi a risolvere la mia dissonanza cognitiva: devo sperare che il Milan non vada in champions per auspicare un cambio di panchina?



Qualche pagina fa sono stato insultato per avere fatto la tua stessa domanda..


----------



## fratta87 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Appoggiare societa' allenatore giocatori fino alla conquista del quarto posto poi sta a noi tifosi far capire che Gattuso se ne deve anda


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Febbraio 2019)

fratta87 ha scritto:


> Appoggiare societa' allenatore giocatori fino alla conquista del quarto posto poi sta a noi tifosi far capire che Gattuso se ne deve anda



come? quelli della curva del milan sono gli unici che non dicono mai niente..


----------



## Cataldinho (4 Febbraio 2019)

Gas ha scritto:


> Avevo postato un immagine ma non si vede.
> Ho fatto uno screenshot del calcio d'inizio con tutti i giocatori della Roma fra le prime due line di colori dell'erba a partire dalla linea di centrocampo mentre noi avevamo un assetto già al calcio d'inizio (battuto da noi...), decisamente più arretrato.








Immagino sia questo.


----------



## fra29 (5 Febbraio 2019)

fratta87 ha scritto:


> Appoggiare societa' allenatore giocatori fino alla conquista del quarto posto poi sta a noi tifosi far capire che Gattuso se ne deve anda



Con il quarto posto non lo manderanno via MAI. 
A questo punto tocca capire se la qualificazione alla CL vale di più dell'arrivo di un vero mister con cui costruire qualcosa di serio.
Gattuso con 3 acquisti Seri (per assurdo Lozano, Chiesa, Tonali) cambierebbe il modo di giocare?


----------



## Corpsegrinder (5 Febbraio 2019)

Che poi, io non ho ancora capito come mai Conte abbia rifiutato la panchina del Milan 342343 volte, considerando che abbiamo uno squadrone fortissimo in grado di arrivare terzo senza problemi giocando un calcio spettacolare con la difesa alta e tante divertenti azioni corali.

E non capisco perché Leonardo abbia questo chiodo fisso dell'attaccante esterno, considerando che a detta di tutti basta semplicemente "mettere in panchina la Turca per sostituirlo con Borini o Castillejo".


----------



## pazzomania (5 Febbraio 2019)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Immagino sia questo.



Stavano semplicemente battendo il calcio d'inizio, dai ragazzi!


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Febbraio 2019)

Fastidiossimo il fatto che debba sempre mettere il marito dal primo. Nonostante faccia schifo da mesi.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (7 Febbraio 2019)

Se Padre Maronno ha la Vedenza, Don Gattuso ha la Toccanza!


----------



## 6milan (7 Febbraio 2019)

Servizio agghiacciante di sport Mediaset che ovviamente ha usato parole al miele per gattuso, il miglior allenatore rossonero degli ultimi 50 anni, che ha la squadra e il Milan in mano e sarà l'allenatore per tanti anni... Non ho altre parole che amarezza


----------



## 6Baresi (7 Febbraio 2019)

E' dalla partita di ritorno col Benevento 2018 che per me il tizio in panchina è come fosse invisibile...aspetto giusto la fine di questo campionato.


----------



## 6milan (7 Febbraio 2019)

6Baresi ha scritto:


> E' dalla partita di ritorno col Benevento 2018 che per me il tizio in panchina è come fosse invisibile...aspetto giusto la fine di questo campionato.



Ho sempre di più la brutta sensazione che ci rimarremo molto male... Io un'altra stagione di partite inguardabili non le potrò reggere


----------



## 6Baresi (7 Febbraio 2019)

6milan ha scritto:


> Ho sempre di più la brutta sensazione che ci rimarremo molto male... Io un'altra stagione di partite inguardabili non le potrò reggere



Ascolta...ho superato i 50 da un po' e da tifoso ne ho viste di ogni, nel bene e nel male. Per me il Milan è una entità che si dissocia dagli uomini che la abitano, altrimenti sarei morto di cancro al fegato già da parecchi anni. Tiferò per sempre i colori, mi tapperò il naso quando necessario, per cui ti capisco perfettamente.


----------



## 6milan (7 Febbraio 2019)

6Baresi ha scritto:


> Ascolta...ho superato i 50 da un po' e da tifoso ne ho viste di ogni, nel bene e nel male. Per me il Milan è una entità che si dissocia dagli uomini che la abitano, altrimenti sarei morto di cancro al fegato già da parecchi anni. Tiferò per sempre i colori, mi tapperò il naso quando necessario, per cui ti capisco perfettamente.



Io ne ho un po' meno di te ma la penso esattamente come te


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Febbraio 2019)

ma siete veramente certi che con degli esterni veloci con goal e assist nelle gambe giochiamo uguale l'anno prossimo? 
ovviamente con Gattuso in panchina.. 
a me sembrerebbe strano eh..
cioè ok non vogliamo vedere un Milan come la Juve che sa fare solo contropiedi 
ma sempre meglio di vedere giocare una rosa incompleta.. perché questo è il Milan attuale


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Febbraio 2019)

forza Rino!


----------



## Lineker10 (10 Febbraio 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> ma siete veramente certi che con degli esterni veloci con goal e assist nelle gambe giochiamo uguale l'anno prossimo?
> ovviamente con Gattuso in panchina..
> a me sembrerebbe strano eh..
> cioè ok non vogliamo vedere un Milan come la Juve che sa fare solo contropiedi
> ma sempre meglio di vedere giocare una rosa incompleta.. perché questo è il Milan attuale



Cambierebbe eccome. Oggi ho visto l'Atalanta è ha giocato proprio male, ma con due occasioni create con verticalizzazione hanno segnato in inferiorità, il secondo erano due contro cinque...
Noi mai, con i nostri esterni mai possiamo creare una situazione pericolosa in inferiorità, bisogna sempre attaccare con tutta la catena.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Febbraio 2019)

quando si vince con una degna prestazione 
questo topic rimane quasi immacolato


----------



## 666psycho (11 Febbraio 2019)

Bravo rino! Portaci in champions!


----------



## Aron (11 Febbraio 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> quando si vince con una degna prestazione
> questo topic rimane quasi immacolato



e che t'aspetti? L'elezione di Gattuso a miglior allenatore dell'anno per aver battuto il Cagliari? Siamo il Milan o il Chievo?

È alla prossima partita che ci sarà l'ennesimo vero banco di prova. Se si vincerà si potrà forse, e sottolineo forse, accendere un lumicino per la qualificazione Champions.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Febbraio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> e che t'aspetti? L'elezione di Gattuso a miglior allenatore dell'anno per aver battuto il Cagliari? Siamo il Milan o il Chievo?
> 
> È alla prossima partita che ci sarà l'ennesimo vero banco di prova. Se si vincerà si potrà forse, e sottolineo forse, accendere un lumicino per la qualificazione Champions.



Si pero a Gattuso gli imputiamo anche la pioggia in Senegal ma quando vince bene come ieri “ ha fatto solo il minimo” . 

Occorre equilibrio, sempre.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (11 Febbraio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> e che t'aspetti? L'elezione di Gattuso a miglior allenatore dell'anno per aver battuto il Cagliari? Siamo il Milan o il Chievo?
> 
> È alla prossima partita che ci sarà l'ennesimo vero banco di prova. Se si vincerà si potrà forse, e sottolineo forse, accendere un lumicino per la qualificazione Champions.



Appunto. Il problema che alla prima partita che si vince devono partire sempre i caroselli.


----------



## CarpeDiem (11 Febbraio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Appunto. Il problema che alla prima partita che si vince devono partire sempre i caroselli.



3 messaggi sul topic a lui dedicato dopo ogni vittoria, 300 messaggio dopo ogni sconfitta.
Altro che Caroselli


----------



## vannu994 (11 Febbraio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si pero a Gattuso gli imputiamo anche la pioggia in Senegal ma quando vince bene come ieri “ ha fatto solo il minimo” .
> 
> *Occorre equilibrio, sempre*.



Equilibrio sempre, io non sono mai stato favorevole a Gattuso ero contrario sin dal momento del rinnovo di Mirabelli e non lo avrei tenuto quest'estate, però ripeto che finché i risultati sono dalla sua è giusto che stia li. Lo appoggio quasi sempre, lo critico ovviamente (efettivamente è inutile) ma voglio il bene del Milan. Spero che ci porti in Champions con tutto il cuore, ma a me non ha entusiasmato neanche la partita di ieri sera. Il Cagliari è veramente poca roba, se riuscissimo a fare una prestazione in campo come quella di ieri con L'atalanta allora potrei iniziare a pensare che forse sta cambiando il modo di giocare. Il problema di base è che ci schiacciamo troppo, ieri dopo il 2-0 ci siamo rintanati dietro con la 15 compagine del nostro campionato. Comunque ripeto se anche giocando male riuscissimo a centrare il 4 posto sono contento lo stesso, ma poi non potremmo presentarci in Champions con un atteggiamento simile.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Febbraio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> e che t'aspetti? L'elezione di Gattuso a miglior allenatore dell'anno per aver battuto il Cagliari? Siamo il Milan o il Chievo?
> 
> È alla prossima partita che ci sarà l'ennesimo vero banco di prova. Se si vincerà si potrà forse, e sottolineo forse, accendere un lumicino per la qualificazione Champions.



ha risposto bene @Super Lollo 
un bravo bene così non fa mai male 
anche xkè storicamente anche quando eravamo dei Big 
perdevamo lo stesso molti punti con le piccole eh..


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Febbraio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Appunto. Il problema che alla prima partita che si vince devono partire sempre i caroselli.



hahaha ma veramente ? mi sembra di no 
anzi sentenze x dei pareggi contro Napoli 
e Roma in casa loro.. figurati


----------



## Corpsegrinder (11 Febbraio 2019)

Troppo sparagnino, abbiamo vinto solo 3-0 contro il Cagliari.

Con il maestro Saurizio Marri questa partita sarebbe finita 6-0


----------



## Devil man (11 Febbraio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si pero a Gattuso gli imputiamo anche la pioggia in Senegal ma quando vince bene come ieri “ ha fatto solo il minimo” .
> 
> Occorre equilibrio, sempre.



Il Cagliari ieri aveva un assetto difensivo inguardabile e gli mancava il centrocampo titolare.... Ok abbiamo vinto ma bisogna valutare anche contro chi e come... Io aspetto altri banchi di prova per rivalutare Rino..


----------



## Guglielmo90 (11 Febbraio 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> hahaha ma veramente ? mi sembra di no
> anzi sentenze x dei pareggi contro Napoli
> e Roma in casa loro.. figurati





Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Troppo sparagnino, abbiamo vinto solo 3-0 contro il Cagliari.
> 
> Con il maestro Saurizio Marri questa partita sarebbe finita 6-0



Si adesso fate gli splendidi, come sempre. Ne riparliamo Sabato dopo la partita a Bergamo. Dovessimo vincere sarò il primo a fare i complimenti a Gattuso. Ma se fosse l'ennesimo pareggino o sconfitta piantatela con questa ironia ad ogni vittoria casuale che facciamo per piacere.


----------



## CarpeDiem (11 Febbraio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Si adesso fate gli splendidi, come sempre. Ne riparliamo Sabato dopo la partita a Bergamo. Dovessimo vincere sarò il primo a fare i complimenti a Gattuso. Ma se fosse l'ennesimo pareggino o sconfitta piantatela con questa ironia ad ogni vittoria casuale che facciamo per piacere.



Dovesse vincere nessuno dirà niente, come al solito


----------



## Guglielmo90 (11 Febbraio 2019)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> Dovesse vincere nessuno dirà niente, come al solito



Ma davvero vi aspettate che qualcuno debba entrare su questo topic e dire... "Gattuso è un grande allenatore" perché ha vinto col Cagliari? O perché pareggia con la Roma (che ne aveva appena presi 7 dalla Fiorentina) o col Napoli in casa?


----------



## Corpsegrinder (11 Febbraio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Si adesso fate gli splendidi, come sempre.



Ma veramente sto semplicemente esultando perché la mia squadra ha vinto. ^^



CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> Dovesse vincere nessuno dirà niente, come al solito



In caso di vittoria mi sembra evidente che si parlerà di 3 punti arrivati casualmente, formazione schierata a casaccio, "abbiamo fatto il compitino, poi voglio vedere contro la squadra X, quello sarà il vero banco di prova", "non importa, ci vuole comunque un VERO allenatore", "eh però il Milan si Van Basten-Rijkard-Baresi-Gullit giocava meglio" e così via.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Febbraio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Si adesso fate gli splendidi, come sempre. Ne riparliamo Sabato dopo la partita a Bergamo. Dovessimo vincere sarò il primo a fare i complimenti a Gattuso. Ma se fosse l'ennesimo pareggino o sconfitta piantatela con questa ironia ad ogni vittoria casuale che facciamo per piacere.



Tu continui a dimenticare da dove arriviamo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Febbraio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Ma davvero vi aspettate che qualcuno debba entrare su questo topic e dire... "Gattuso è un grande allenatore" perché ha vinto col Cagliari? O perché pareggia con la Roma (che ne aveva appena presi 7 dalla Fiorentina) o col Napoli in casa?



sembra che il milan abbia iniziato la stagione ieri per certa gente.
con tutte le figure grame che abbiamo fatto quest'anno e con la squadra che abbiamo... io non capisco.

anche ventura forse ci arriva 4o. comunque speriamo e basta


----------



## Guglielmo90 (11 Febbraio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Tu continui a dimenticare da dove arriviamo.



Tu dimentichi che l'anno scorso abbiamo speso 240 milioni e quest'anno piu di 100. Non abbiamo una squadra di pippe come si vuole fare credere.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Febbraio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Ma davvero vi aspettate che qualcuno debba entrare su questo topic e dire... "Gattuso è un grande allenatore" perché ha vinto col Cagliari? O perché pareggia con la Roma (che ne aveva appena presi 7 dalla Fiorentina) o col Napoli in casa?



Oh Dio in realtà abbiamo anche battuto meritatamente il Napoli 3 giorni dopo. Non sarò mai un estimatore di Rino, però l'importante ora è che il gruppo si compatti e si vada tutti insieme verso l'obiettivo. Ripetere sempre l'ovvio (non è riferito a te ma a tutti) penso sia stucchevole.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (11 Febbraio 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Oh Dio in realtà abbiamo anche battuto meritatamente il Napoli 3 giorni dopo. Non sarò mai un estimatore di Rino, però l'importante ora è che il gruppo si compatti e si vada tutti insieme verso l'obiettivo. Ripetere sempre l'ovvio (non è riferito a te ma a tutti) penso sia stucchevole.



Ma se vai a riprenderti qualche mio post in un altro topic di qualche giorno infatti ho dato meriti a Rino per il gran lavoro che ha fatto a livello di compattezza di gruppo. A livello di gioco e crescita dei giocatori a me non piace per niente.
Ora sto solo rispondendo a chi si lamenta che nessuno ha scritto su questo topic dopo la grande vittoria a San Siro col Cagliari.


----------



## Jino (11 Febbraio 2019)

Criticherò Gattuso per il "brutto gioco" solamente quando avrà un giocatore di fosforo in mezzo al campo ed un esterno che garantisca gol, velocità e salta l'uomo. Allora con una rosa costruita decisamente meglio e più completa sarà giusto esser più critici sotto quell'aspetto, fino ad allora no.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (11 Febbraio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Tu dimentichi che l'anno scorso abbiamo speso 240 milioni



Ma ti riferisci a quel mercato in cui i giocatori migliori che abbiamo preso sono stati "La Turca" (quello che a detta di tutti è un "feticcio" che dovrebbe fare la riserva di Borini), Kessiè e R.Rodriguez?


----------



## __king george__ (11 Febbraio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Tu dimentichi che l'anno scorso abbiamo speso 240 milioni e quest'anno piu di 100. Non abbiamo una squadra di pippe come si vuole fare credere.



esatttamente...ecco perché le classifiche come quelle dell'altro topic non vogliono dire nulla..le rose che avevano inzaghi brocchi sinisa il primo anno montella seedorf e compagnia varia erano ben diverse da questa...


----------



## __king george__ (11 Febbraio 2019)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Troppo sparagnino, abbiamo vinto solo 3-0 contro il Cagliari.
> 
> Con il maestro Saurizio Marri questa partita sarebbe finita 6-0



ti faccio una domanda...ma seria e senza polemica...giusto per capire:

secondo te Gattuso è meglio di Sarri? sono uguali? o è meglio Sarri?


----------



## mabadi (11 Febbraio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Criticherò Gattuso per il "brutto gioco" solamente quando avrà un giocatore di fosforo in mezzo al campo ed un esterno che garantisca gol, velocità e salta l'uomo. Allora con una rosa costruita decisamente meglio e più completa sarà giusto esser più critici sotto quell'aspetto, fino ad allora no.



Non sono d'accordo.
Se non hai l'esterno veloce cambia modulo. 
A me non piace il 451 che facciamo, o meglio il 441 e Suso.
Giochiamo come una provinciale. 
Con Piatek proviamo pure i lanci lunghi e contropiede.
Passi con la Juve, ma questo gioco con il Cagliari onestamente è mortificante.


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Febbraio 2019)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo.
> Se non hai l'esterno veloce cambia modulo.
> A me non piace il 451 che facciamo, o meglio il 441 e Suso.
> Giochiamo come una provinciale.
> ...



Con il Cagliari non abbiamo certo giocato da provinciale ragazzi... Non esageriamo


----------



## Pamparulez2 (11 Febbraio 2019)

Gattuso ha (ancora) molti difetti, pero’ gli va dato merito di aver blindato la difesa. Fuori dal forum con gli amici mi capita di criticarlo il 99% delle volte. Qua sul forum leggo talmente tante critiche che posso definirmi un suo difensore.
Strana la vita..


----------



## Corpsegrinder (11 Febbraio 2019)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ti faccio una domanda...ma seria e senza polemica...giusto per capire:
> 
> secondo te Gattuso è meglio di Sarri? sono uguali? o è meglio Sarri?



Sarri ovviamente da allenatore ha ottenuto risultati migliori rispetto a Gattuso. Però va anche detto che Sarri ha 20 anni in più di Gattuso e iniziato ad allenare quando Rino non aveva ancora fatto il suo esordio nel calcio professionistico.

E comunque si porta dietro dei difetti abbastanza gravi: è troppo talebano, fa giocare la squadra in un solo modo. Per dire, l'anno scorso il Napoli ha fatto una partita perfetta contro la Juve, poi però, contro la Fiorentina, ha perso in malo modo perché si è incaponito con la stessa tattica. Un altro allenatore (anche Allegri, per dire) quella partita l'avrebbe vinta.

Inoltre il fatto che la sua filosofia preveda 11 giocatori che debbano giocare sempre e comunque, 3 giocatori che fanno solo le riserve che entrano a partita in corso più altri dieci rifiuti umani che fanno solo le riserve in Coppa Italia-El è abbastanza ridicola. Cioè, il Napoli avrà speso 100 milioni per giocatori come Rog, Diawara e Maksimovic che praticamente non si sono mai visti. 
Da questo punto di vista è più scafato Gattuso che considera tutti i giocatori della rosa (tranne, per ovvi motivi, Halilovic e Montolivo).

Inoltre Sarri con il Chelsea sta facendo la figura da peracottaro...si è fatto prendere Kepa, Kovacic, Higuain, Jorginho, ha uno squadrone che poteva permettersi in lusso di cacciare a pedate gente come Bakayoko e Fabregas, e adesso sta prendendo pesci in faccia contro chiunque. Oltretutto è inquietante il fatto che un giocatore come Hazard abbia detto in conferenza stampa: "Sarri mi ha criticato? LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL non mi interessa prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr sì sì mò me lo segno ahr ahr ahr". La scenetta di lui che rifiuta di dare la mano a Guardiola è stata squallida.



mabadi ha scritto:


> Se non hai l'esterno veloce cambia modulo.



E con quale altro modulo potremmo giocare?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Febbraio 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Ma se vai a riprenderti qualche mio post in un altro topic di qualche giorno infatti ho dato meriti a Rino per il gran lavoro che ha fatto a livello di compattezza di gruppo. A livello di gioco e crescita dei giocatori a me non piace per niente.
> Ora sto solo rispondendo a chi si lamenta che nessuno ha scritto su questo topic dopo la grande vittoria a San Siro col Cagliari.



Io ho solo fatto presente come funziona la frequenza di questo topic 
non ho parlato di caroselli e altre cose cose letto post del mio commento 
"un bravo bene così ragazzi" così eh.. 
mi pare solo ingiusto sputare veleno 200 commenti x dei risultati accettabili.. 
poi x la Roma quel 7 a 0 può essere stato uno scossone 
perché il 99 c'ha salvato ed ritornata a segnare senza subire troppo.
Ma certamente molti penseranno che la colpa sia stata nostra x non aver dato il colpo di grazia..
ma la mia domanda eh.. ne siamo veramente sicuri? 
ultimo ma non ultimo il colpo di grazia non l'ha dato arbitro 
perché sia con il rigore che il rosso la dinamica della partita sarebbe cambiata

Poi Atalanta è una signora squadra.. c'ha sempre sofferto pure il Napoli.
Quindi un altro bel problemone x Gattuso 
ma vediamo se siamo già pronti a sparargli contro..


----------



## Raryof (11 Febbraio 2019)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> E con quale altro modulo potremmo giocare?



Ehehehe adesso vediamo di che pasta è fatto Gattuso, carissimo.
Ora ritorna Biglia, c'è Conti da sguinzagliare e bisogna capire come metterci lì in mezzo per non sfavorire chi ha tempi di gioco come lo stesso Lucas senza demolire nessuno del duo black.
Il 433? non va bene.
Il 4231? non va bene.
Il 4321? non va bene.
Unici moduli possibili il 461, il 452, il 555 ma non credo siano regolamentari.
Ecco dove casca l'asino, col ritorno di Biglia non puoi tenerlo fuori, è l'unico che ha la capacità di mettere ordine tra centrocampo e difesa onde evitare lanci lunghi _ala provincielle_, devi necessariamente registrare l'11 titolare perché il 433, ora come ora, non è proponibile se non per creare muro e farsi pressare da tutte le avversarie (anche le peggiori che vengono a San Siro), 433 altresì detto 451 a tutto tondo, difensivo, rozzo e sperticato.
Magari non a Bergamo ma quando sarà il turno dell'argentino penso che Paquetà verrà messo a giocare sull'esterno e Baka dovrà necessariamente essere inserito in un centrocampo con almeno 4 uomini.

4411
Donnarumma
Calabria Musacchio Romagnoli RR
Conti Bakayoko Biglia Paquetà
Suso_____
_________Piatek


----------



## Jino (11 Febbraio 2019)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo.
> Se non hai l'esterno veloce cambia modulo.
> A me non piace il 451 che facciamo, o meglio il 441 e Suso.
> Giochiamo come una provinciale.
> ...



Allora dicci, dall'alto del tuo patentino di Coverciano, come vorresti giocasse questa rosa? Con che modulo? Non sto provocando, chiedo seriamente, perchè sono curioso.


----------



## Jino (11 Febbraio 2019)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Sarri ovviamente da allenatore ha ottenuto risultati migliori rispetto a Gattuso. Però va anche detto che Sarri ha 20 anni in più di Gattuso e iniziato ad allenare quando Rino non aveva ancora fatto il suo esordio nel calcio professionistico.
> 
> E comunque si porta dietro dei difetti abbastanza gravi: è troppo talebano, fa giocare la squadra in un solo modo. Per dire, l'anno scorso il Napoli ha fatto una partita perfetta contro la Juve, poi però, contro la Fiorentina, ha perso in malo modo perché si è incaponito con la stessa tattica. Un altro allenatore (anche Allegri, per dire) quella partita l'avrebbe vinta.
> 
> ...



Sarri ha ottenuto risultati migliori?! Qua mi fermo. Non lo so, non lo so da quando il "bel giuoco" vada in bacheca. Sarri ha vinto zero in carriera, tanto quanto Gattuso. Tanto per rendere l'idea, a Napoli Mazzarri ha vinto, Sarri no.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (13 Febbraio 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ehehehe adesso vediamo di che pasta è fatto Gattuso, carissimo.
> Ora ritorna Biglia, c'è Conti da sguinzagliare e bisogna capire come metterci lì in mezzo per non sfavorire chi ha tempi di gioco come lo stesso Lucas senza demolire nessuno del duo black.
> Il 433? non va bene.
> Il 4231? non va bene.
> ...



A me sinceramente Biglia non piace proprio. Lo vedo bene giusto contro qualche piccola come il Frosinone o il Bologna.



Jino ha scritto:


> Sarri ha ottenuto risultati migliori?! Qua mi fermo. Non lo so, non lo so da quando il "bel giuoco" vada in bacheca. Sarri ha vinto zero in carriera, tanto quanto Gattuso. Tanto per rendere l'idea, a Napoli Mazzarri ha vinto, Sarri no.



Non mi riferivo al bel gioco bensì al piazzamento in campionato. 
A me comunque non piace nemmeno la filosofia di Sarri. Per me Klopp pratica il "bel giuoco.


----------



## __king george__ (13 Febbraio 2019)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> A me sinceramente Biglia non piace proprio. Lo vedo bene giusto contro qualche piccola come il Frosinone o il Bologna.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



il vero ed unico detentore del "bel giuoco" è Silvio Berlusconi quando allenava l'Edilnord...


----------



## Corpsegrinder (16 Febbraio 2019)

.


----------



## MarcoG (16 Febbraio 2019)

Onestamente mi fa strano entrare in questo topic e trovare un linciaggio dell'allenatore neanche fossimo in zona retrocessione.
Probabilmente questo dipende dalla mia idea che questa rosa non sia neanche da 4° posto, ed che sia fin troppo in alto dove siamo ora. 

I problemi principali non sono in nomi, ma i palesi problemi tattici evidenziati a più riprese per veri e propri buchi che abbiamo in rosa. 

Gattuso non esprime un bel gioco, anzi non esprime proprio un gioco dalla mediana in su. Vabbè, non è che Allegri esprima un gioco... pur non paragonando ovviamente allenatori con differente esperienza.
Rino è un allenatore in crescita e lo trovo più o meno al livello della rosa che abbiamo. Per ora conviene stringersi attorno a lui e fare muro, nel torto o nella ragione. Come se fossimo tutti tifosi delle stessa squadra che difendiamo con le unghie e con i denti. Speriamo in questo quarto posto e se non viene amen, è uno sport, si guarda avanti.


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2019)

Ottima vittoria su un campo molto difficile. Bravo!

Solo una cosa: basta con sto cambio forzato Piatek - Cutrone.


----------



## __king george__ (16 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ottima vittoria su un campo molto difficile. Bravo!
> 
> Solo una cosa: basta con sto cambio forzato Piatek - Cutrone.



appunto…è il momento giusto per andarsene...e quando ti ricapita Rino….


----------



## Guglielmo90 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ottima vittoria su un campo molto difficile. Bravo!
> 
> Solo una cosa: basta con sto cambio forzato Piatek - Cutrone.



Quotone. Ottima rimonta, finalmente diamo un po' di continuità ai risultati.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Febbraio 2019)

.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Febbraio 2019)

Niente da dire, stasera ha preparato un'ottima partita. Oggi l'Atalanta non ha creato nulla a parte la paperona di Dollarumma. Si hanno corso come matti ma zero concretezza.


----------



## JohnDoe (16 Febbraio 2019)

e per che cosa scusa ? la partita e stata vinta da Gattuso ? ma scherziamo ? )))) se non fosse per Piatek ora il discorso sarebbe diverso ! e poi perche cambia sempre Piatek forse me lo spieghi tu ! non voglio criticare Rino piu di tanto perche e stato una bandiera dell Milan .. pero come allenatore lascia stare che e meglio ...


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Febbraio 2019)

.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (16 Febbraio 2019)

Partita preparata divinamente.

L'Atalanta allenata dal Genio Gasperini, tolto il goal, non ha mai tirato in porta. E al 20' del primo tempo poteva essere sotto di due goal, se Kessie non avesse clamorosamente sciupato tutto.

A proposito: Rino lo sparagnino, avanti di due goal, fa entrare Castillejo e Cutrone. 
Gasperini il Mago, per rimontare lo svantaggio, toglie Duvan Zapata e Gomez.
Pazzesco.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Febbraio 2019)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> e per che cosa scusa ? la partita e stata vinta da Gattuso ? ma scherziamo ? )))) se non fosse per Piatek ora il discorso sarebbe diverso ! e poi perche cambia sempre Piatek forse me lo spieghi tu ! non voglio criticare Rino piu di tanto perche e stato una bandiera dell Milan .. pero come allenatore lascia stare che e meglio ...



Ma che discorso è ? Allora varrebbe per qualsiasi cosa.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ottima vittoria su un campo molto difficile. Bravo!
> 
> Solo una cosa: basta con sto cambio forzato Piatek - Cutrone.



...........................


Volevo mettere un punto solo, ma volevo dare forza.

Se mi ha fatto incazz... quel cambio a 30 minuti dalla fine.


----------



## Cataldinho (16 Febbraio 2019)

Stasera non credo si possa dir qualcosa, partita preparata bene, ed è andato tutto per il verso giusto.
Non mi è piaciuto solo il cambio di piatek a 20' minuti dalla fine, anche se capisco la volontà di tenere Cutrone sul pezzo, ma avrei sostituito prima Suso che ormai aveva finito la benzina da tempo ed era anche ammonito.
Ma a parte questo, 3 punti importantissimi per classifica, morale, scontri diretti e perchè ribadisco, l'atalanta vestendo nerazzurro meritava di perdere a prescindere


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Partita preparata divinamente.
> 
> L'Atalanta allenata dal Genio Gasperini, tolto il goal, non ha mai tirato in porta. E al 20' del primo tempo poteva essere sotto di due goal, se Kessie non avesse clamorosamente sciupato tutto.
> 
> ...



ha tolto punta e esterno per fare entrare punta e esteno........bah


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Febbraio 2019)

piatek deve giocare 90 minuti.

non facciamo passare il messaggio che il catenaccio del primo tempo sia un bel lavoro. c'è da migliorare. c'è da fare turnover.

adesso gira tutto bene abbiamo tutti i più forti e tutti in forma. si deve coinvolgere di più le riserve


----------



## Moffus98 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ottima vittoria su un campo molto difficile. Bravo!
> 
> Solo una cosa: basta con sto cambio forzato Piatek - Cutrone.



Ho detto la stessa cosa dopo il secondo gol di Piatek, non capisco perchè fa sempre sto cambio. Boh.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Febbraio 2019)

Secondo me toglie così presto Piatek per non umiliare Ronaldo in classifica cannonieri


----------



## Corpsegrinder (17 Febbraio 2019)

Che male c'é a far entrare un attaccante piú fresco al 70'???


----------



## Masanijey (17 Febbraio 2019)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Che male c'é a far entrare un attaccante piú fresco al 70'???



Non solo. Ci sono questioni molto più profonde legate alla situazione di Cutrone che va salvaguardato. 
Non dimentichiamoci che è un patrimonio della società e neppure di tutte le volte che ha tolto le castagne dal fuoco. 
Poi a parte tutto, ora non è che Cutrone non è più in grado di giocare mezz'ora eh..


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Febbraio 2019)

ma poi a noi che ci frega della classifica cannonieri? 
dobbiamo per caso vendere il Polacco? spero di no.. 

che poi Patrick un gol può sempre farlo.. non entra mica Matri


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Febbraio 2019)

A prescindere dal cambio di Piatek che anche secondo me è arrivato troppo presto per una partita importante come quella di oggi... bisogna dire che oggi i subentrati hanno risposto bene a Gattuso entrando concentrati per dare il massimo.
Cutrone, Castilleco e Laxalt hanno corso su tutti i palloni. 
E' un merito importante di Rino. 
E finalmente si può evitare di nominare Conti per un post partita.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (17 Febbraio 2019)

Avevo sensazioni positive per questa partita e così è stato, un avversario cinico con buone individualità ci va a nozze contro chi non è altrettanto dotato e cerca di fare gioco propositivo, gara impostata molto bene. Si è sofferto nel primo tempo, specie dopo lo svantaggio c'è stato uno sbandamento ma il gol di Piatek ha segnato la svolta.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Febbraio 2019)

Milan è un Gruppo Unito e si vede palesemente 
grazie!! e tutto merito di Rino

p.s. è proprio bello da vedere questo affiatamento


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Febbraio 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Milan è un Gruppo Unito e si vede palesemente
> grazie!! e tutto merito di Rino
> 
> p.s. è proprio bello da vedere questo affiatamento



piatek deve vincere la classifica cannonieri. perchè la deve togliere a cristina.

il gruppo è buono ma si vede nei momenti di difficoltà, non adesso. però sembra il nostro punto di forza. tutta gente giovane e con volontà


----------



## 666psycho (17 Febbraio 2019)

.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> piatek deve vincere la classifica cannonieri. perchè la deve togliere a cristina.
> 
> il gruppo è buono ma si vede nei momenti di difficoltà, non adesso. però sembra il nostro punto di forza. tutta gente giovane e con volontà



cristina non la vince comunque


----------



## 666psycho (17 Febbraio 2019)

.


----------



## 666psycho (17 Febbraio 2019)

bravo gattuso!


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> piatek deve giocare 90 minuti.
> 
> non facciamo passare il messaggio che il catenaccio del primo tempo sia un bel lavoro. c'è da migliorare. c'è da fare turnover.
> 
> adesso gira tutto bene abbiamo tutti i più forti e tutti in forma. si deve coinvolgere di più le riserve



Ma tifa Milan fratello non tifare contro Gattuso. Remiamo tutti nella stessa direzione.


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Febbraio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Secondo me toglie così presto Piatek per non umiliare Ronaldo in classifica cannonieri


----------



## fra29 (17 Febbraio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Onestamente mi fa strano entrare in questo topic e trovare un linciaggio dell'allenatore neanche fossimo in zona retrocessione.
> Probabilmente questo dipende dalla mia idea che questa rosa non sia neanche da 4° posto, ed che sia fin troppo in alto dove siamo ora.
> 
> I problemi principali non sono in nomi, ma i palesi problemi tattici evidenziati a più riprese per veri e propri buchi che abbiamo in rosa.
> ...



99
Romagnoli
Baka
Piatek
Paqueta

E tanti buoni mestieranti come Suso, Kessie, Calabria.. 
Ma le concorrenti per il quarto posto sono messe tanto meglio?


----------



## Jino (17 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> piatek deve vincere la classifica cannonieri. perchè la deve togliere a cristina.
> 
> il gruppo è buono ma si vede nei momenti di difficoltà, non adesso. però sembra il nostro punto di forza. tutta gente giovane e con volontà



Non succederà mai, su, a meno che Ronaldo non si faccia male, Cristiano ad oggi è di un altro pianeta.


----------



## Maximo (17 Febbraio 2019)

Il merito più grande di Gattuso e stato quello di tenere unito il gruppo nel momento di massima difficoltà, cioè tra novembre e gennaio, dove tra infortunii e bizze di Higuain potevamo davvero rovinare la stagione.

Poi c'è l'aspetto tecnico e tattico. Oggi il Milan è una squadra diversa da quella che ha iniziato la stagione, abbiamo un Paquetà in mezzo al campo che ha fatto aumentare in modo esponenziale la qualità in fase di costruzione, abbiamo un Bakyoko finalmente inserito e perno del centrocampo, e poi abbiamo finalmente un centroavanti da Milan.
In tutto questo è stato bravo Gattuso seppur con qualche incidente di percorso, a trovare a tutti i giocatori la giusta collocazione in campo e a dare equilibrio alla squadra.
Quello che mi piace di più del Milan è che sappiamo soffrire contro avversari forti ma sappiamo anche mordere e far male appena c'è l'opportunità.


----------



## bmb (17 Febbraio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non succederà mai, su, a meno che Ronaldo non si faccia male, Cristiano ad oggi è di un altro pianeta.



Non succederà mai perchè Cristina tirerà altri 7/8 rigori da qui alla fine.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Febbraio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma tifa Milan fratello non tifare contro Gattuso. Remiamo tutti nella stessa direzione.



a parte che non tifo contro gattuso ma tifo per un suo miglioramento.

ma sono gli stessi discorsi che mi facevate quando dicevo di sbolognare higuain...

"è un nostro giocatore, è un fenomeno, sosteniamolo"

si si però ci avevo presoalla grande


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Febbraio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non succederà mai, su, a meno che Ronaldo non si faccia male, Cristiano ad oggi è di un altro pianeta.



mica vero. ad oggi come hai scritto tu non lo scambierei mai con piatek, e i numeri mi supportano. gol x minuto e senza rigori è nettamente superiore. considerando anche la qualità dei gol ed il fatto che segnare al milan e al genoa è più difficile


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (17 Febbraio 2019)

Forse Gattuso non sarà un maestro di tattica, il suo gioco non mi piace e a inizio stagione sarei stata per un cambio in panchina se ne avessimo avuto il tempo, ma non posso negare che Gattuso, sia efficace e concreto.
Nel momento in cui è rimasto sulla panchina l'ho sostenuto e lo sosterrò. Sicuramente il Milan può ambire a un gioco migliore, ci si arriverà per gradi (come sta già accadendo) con o senza Gattuso.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Febbraio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non succederà mai, su, a meno che Ronaldo non si faccia male, Cristiano ad oggi è di un altro pianeta.



altro Pianeta 
contro Atalanta e Lazio 2 tiri in porta 
1 su rigore 

il mito è crollato.. come punta vera la vince persino un Pavoletti 
e c'ha rimesso D.Costa per questo !

unico goal mostroso l'ha fatto fuori area 
per il resto sono tapin rigori e scelte azzeccate sul tempismo di testa.. 

se i Pianeta sono Sampdoria e noi con mezza squadra fuori e un goal su una partita non dominata ma scippata... il resto sono veramente o Rigori contro squadre di media/alta classifica o squadre infime e amiche come un Sassuolo che gli fa assist davanti la porta


----------



## odasensei (17 Febbraio 2019)

Gattuso fa quello che può con i giocatori a disposizione
Se provassimo ad alzare il baricentro uscirebbero tutti i difetti di una rosa male assortita e con poca qualità nello sviluppo dell'azione
L'unica cosa che gli si può contestare è il poco minutaggio di Conti che è probabilmente l'unico che possa offrire velocità ed imprevedibilità alla manovra ma dopo i mille infortuni giustamente ci va con i piedi di piombo, anche perchè difensivamente non è tutto sto gran giocatore quindi ad oggi offre poche garanzie


----------



## Corpsegrinder (17 Febbraio 2019)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Non solo. Ci sono questioni molto più profonde legate alla situazione di Cutrone che va salvaguardato.
> Non dimentichiamoci che è un patrimonio della società e neppure di tutte le volte che ha tolto le castagne dal fuoco.
> Poi a parte tutto, ora non è che Cutrone non è più in grado di giocare mezz'ora eh..



Concordo, Cutrone è l'Under 21 più prolifico d'Europa. È giusto stargli vicino: un conto è fare la riserva di un 31 enne, un conto è vedere un ragazzo che ha due anni più di lui che gli prende il posto da titolare. In questo momento ha bisogno di un goal per il suo morale.

Io davvero non capisco. 
Dicono tutti che Gattuso fa i cambi al novantesimo, che spreme i titolari ("i suoi feticci") e non dà mai spazio alle riserve.
Poi se fa entrare un attaccante al 70', viene fuori che "le sue staffette sono incomprensibili". 
Figuriamoci se Cutrone non può giocare 20 minuti, sul 3-1, contro l'Atalanta.


----------



## Aron (17 Febbraio 2019)

A Gattuso voglio bene, per cui sono contento per la vittoria importante di ieri (la prima partita del "salto di qualità" che da cinque anni a questa parte è stata finalmente vinta).


----------



## LukeLike (18 Febbraio 2019)

Non mi piace Gattuso, ma non mi piace neanche chi critica a prescindere.
Se sul 3-1, Piatek avesse preso un pestone, avreste detto "ma perché non lo ha preservato per venerdì inserendo Cutrone?"


----------



## MarcoG (18 Febbraio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> A Gattuso voglio bene, per cui sono contento per la vittoria importante di ieri (la prima partita del "salto di qualità" che da cinque anni a questa parte è stata finalmente vinta).



Sono contento di questo intervento. Il "voglio bene" denota finalmente un legame affettivo con un giocatore che ha dato tanto e a prescindere dalle sue vere o presunte capacità o incapacità ad allenare non merita insulti e mai li vedrà dai veri tifosi. Solo critiche costruttive, perché ha tantissimo da imparare ancora.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (20 Febbraio 2019)

.


----------



## Zenos (21 Febbraio 2019)

OMG un certo dj Gattuso gli ha fatto pure la canzone "scusa Gattuso"...fin dove arriveranno?


----------



## Corpsegrinder (22 Febbraio 2019)

.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (22 Febbraio 2019)

Bravo! Stiamo trovando continuità


----------



## admin (22 Febbraio 2019)

Vittoria di oggi più importante di quella di Bergamo, considerato che le partite facili le abbiamo sempre cannate.

Bene così.


----------



## Mika (22 Febbraio 2019)

Ad oggi, può piacere o non può piacere il suo modo di fare la squadra, la conferma per la prossima stagione se la sta guadagnando. Se dovessimo fare quarti e andare in CL dopo 5 anni penso che la riconferma la meriti, no?


----------



## Igor91 (22 Febbraio 2019)

Io lo stimo tanto... se non ancora prova nuove soluzioji tattiche è perchè evidentemente la squadra ancora è pronta.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Febbraio 2019)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ad oggi, può piacere o non può piacere il suo modo di fare la squadra, la conferma per la prossima stagione se la sta guadagnando. Se dovessimo fare quarti e andare in CL dopo 5 anni penso che la riconferma la meriti, no?



No. Abbiamo una squadra con potenzialità enormi che verrebbe castrata pesantemente da Gattuso. Rischiamo di fare la fine dell'inter di quest'anno in champion con Spalletti.

Mi auguro che in società non si facciano traviare. Altri 2/3 acquisti cazzuti e un allenatore serio e svoltiamo subito in pratica


----------



## Guglielmo90 (22 Febbraio 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> No. Abbiamo una squadra con potenzialità enormi che verrebbe castrata pesantemente da Gattuso. Rischiamo di fare la fine dell'inter di quest'anno in champion con Spalletti.
> 
> Mi auguro che in società non si facciano traviare. Altri 2/3 acquisti cazzuti e un allenatore serio e svoltiamo subito in pratica



Per quanto non mi piaccia Gattuso, per me è impossibile che verrà esonerato nel caso in cui arrivassimo quarti. E sarebbe anche giusto così.


----------



## Igniorante (22 Febbraio 2019)

È vero che era l'Empoli ma sembra che stiamo cominciando anche a giocar bene.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Febbraio 2019)

se si mette a ruotare la gente ed usare il cervello come oggi.. perchè no...

ha 3 mesi per dimostrare che ha fatto il salto. fino a ieri per me era no.


----------



## Mika (22 Febbraio 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> No. Abbiamo una squadra con potenzialità enormi che verrebbe castrata pesantemente da Gattuso. Rischiamo di fare la fine dell'inter di quest'anno in champion con Spalletti.
> 
> Mi auguro che in società non si facciano traviare.



Te ce lo vedi Maldini e Leonardo, dopo che ci ha portati in CL, quindi raggiunto l'obiettivo prefissato dire a Gattuso "Grazie per la CL ma ora abbiamo bisogno di un allenatore più esperto, ciao e grazie, buona fortuna per la carriera". Poi devono andare a dirlo ai giocatori e che gli hanno cacciato il mister. Io, che penso sempre prima la Milan, mi incavolerei di brutto e se lo facessi io non mi guarderei più nemmeno nello specchio. Noi siamo il Milan, le nostre bandiere le rispettiamo sopratutto se raggiungono gli obbiettivi prefissati.

Se io sono un imprenditore, ho un direttore di azienda che mi fa produrre quello che io gli ho detto di produrre, può anche starmi antipatico ma non lo licenzio mai.


----------



## MarcoG (22 Febbraio 2019)

Bene Rino. C'è una squadra ed ora è evidente.


----------



## __king george__ (22 Febbraio 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> No. Abbiamo una squadra con potenzialità enormi che verrebbe castrata pesantemente da Gattuso. Rischiamo di fare la fine dell'inter di quest'anno in champion con Spalletti.
> 
> Mi auguro che in società non si facciano traviare. Altri 2/3 acquisti cazzuti e un allenatore serio e svoltiamo subito in pratica



ottima analisi...speriamo accada come dici ma ci credo poco

a volte ho addirittura il dubbio che lo tengano anche se non arriviamo 4....


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Febbraio 2019)

Mika ha scritto:


> Te ce lo vedi Maldini e Leonardo, dopo che ci ha portati in CL, quindi raggiunto l'obiettivo prefissato dire a Gattuso "Grazie per la CL ma ora abbiamo bisogno di un allenatore più esperto, ciao e grazie, buona fortuna per la carriera". Poi devono andare a dirlo ai giocatori e che gli hanno cacciato il mister. Io, che penso sempre prima la Milan, mi incavolerei di brutto e se lo facessi io non mi guarderei più nemmeno nello specchio. Noi siamo il Milan, le nostre bandiere le rispettiamo sopratutto se raggiungono gli obbiettivi prefissati.
> 
> Se io sono un imprenditore, ho un direttore di azienda che mi fa produrre quello che io gli ho detto di produrre, può anche starmi antipatico ma non lo licenzio mai.



Neanche io ce li vedo, però è necessario, per me l'anno prossimo si fa un passo indietro se non si cambia. Penso sempre alla juve di Allegri. Per me è palese come sia inadeguato, però vince scudetti, arriva in finale di coppa e anno dopo anno è li a far danni e a rovinare una squadra con potenziale enorme.

Per me più che un fattore di risultati in se, è questione di far rendere al massimo la squadra.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Febbraio 2019)

Bravo Rino anche oggi molto bene, tutti messi bene in campo. 

Vediamo che sai fare con la rosa al completo e qualche campioncino ( Paquetà Piatek ) in campo.


----------



## Mika (22 Febbraio 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Neanche io ce li vedo. Però è necessario, per me l'anno prossimo si fa un passo indietro se non si cambia. Penso sempre alla juve di Allegri. Per me è palese come sia inadeguato, però vince scudetti, arriva in finale di coppa e anno dopo anno è li a far danni e a rovinare una squadra con potenziale enorme.



E' un rischio sai? La squadra non è solo tecnica e bravura, ma anche lato mentale e psicologico. Cosa accadrebbe se esoneri l'allenatore che ha lo spogliatoio in mano dopo aver raggiunto lo scopo che la società ha sempre chiesto e sopratutto se cambiando l'allenatore arriva uno più esperto ma che te lo spacca lo spogliatoio? 

Altra cosa: chi prenderesti al posto di Gattuso anche dopo un quarto posto? Di nomi papabili. Conte non arriva, se no sarebbe arrivato l'estate scorsa, Sarri lasciamolo dove sta. Klopp, Simeone e Guardiola sono troppo per noi ancora.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Febbraio 2019)

Mika ha scritto:


> E' un rischio sai? La squadra non è solo tecnica e bravura, ma anche lato mentale e psicologico. Cosa accadrebbe se esoneri l'allenatore che ha lo spogliatoio in mano dopo aver raggiunto lo scopo che la società ha sempre chiesto e sopratutto se cambiando l'allenatore arriva uno più esperto ma che te lo spacca lo spogliatoio?
> 
> Altra cosa: chi prenderesti al posto di Gattuso anche dopo un quarto posto? Di nomi papabili. Conte non arriva, se no sarebbe arrivato l'estate scorsa, Sarri lasciamolo dove sta. Klopp, Simeone e Guardiola sono troppo per noi ancora.




Sarà, ma tutto è svoltato solo grazie all'arrivo di piatek e paquetà, che gioco forza non possono aver chissà che rapporto con Gattuso. Togli loro due e vediamo dove si va col solo affiatamento.


Onestamente non ci metterei la mano sul fuoco che Conte non possa venire con la champion, soprattutto dopo aver visto come gira Piatek che pare veramente un campione esagerato. L'estate scorsa probabile che non si fidasse della società e del gruppo. Era ancora tutto un gran casino alla fine, dopo aver visto il buon lavoro svolto fin ora, credo che l'opinione generale sul Milan sia decisamente migliore nell'ambiente.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (22 Febbraio 2019)

arrivo qua e leggo ragionamenti sull esonero ?
ma veramente ? no questa volta mi limito a un No Comment

p.s. ancora conte ? nel Milan dove scatta il giallo al minimo sindacale? ancora!?


----------



## Masanijey (22 Febbraio 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sarà, ma tutto è svoltato solo grazie all'arrivo di piatek e paquetà, che gioco forza non possono aver chissà che rapporto con Gattuso. *Togli loro due e vediamo dove si va col solo affiatamento.
> *
> 
> Onestamente non ci metterei la mano sul fuoco che Conte non possa venire con la champion, soprattutto dopo aver visto come gira Piatek che pare veramente un campione esagerato. L'estate scorsa probabile che non si fidasse della società e del gruppo. Era ancora tutto un gran casino alla fine, dopo aver visto il buon lavoro svolto fin ora, credo che l'opinione generale sul Milan sia decisamente migliore nell'ambiente.



Ma che discorso è? Deve vincere 3-0 con bellanova e Mastour per avere la tua approvazione?
Non scherziamo ragazzi, pensate a dove eravamo poco più di un anno fa, ai cambi societari che hanno rischiato di demolire l'ambiente, alla situazione Bonucci prima e higuain dopo, alla marea di infortuni che abbiamo affrontato.. Non scherziamo per favore! Siamo quarti, in semifinale di coppa e in piena forma. Quale potenziale starebbe sprecando? Basta con sta storia, fortuna che in dirigenza non ci sono certi tifosi. 

È solo il mio pensiero


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (22 Febbraio 2019)

almeno non leggo + la critica "palla lunga e spera in Piatek" 
visto che iniziano a fare gol e creare occasioni pure gli altri giocatori


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Febbraio 2019)

Mika ha scritto:


> Te ce lo vedi Maldini e Leonardo, dopo che ci ha portati in CL, quindi raggiunto l'obiettivo prefissato dire a Gattuso "Grazie per la CL ma ora abbiamo bisogno di un allenatore più esperto, ciao e grazie, buona fortuna per la carriera". Poi devono andare a dirlo ai giocatori e che gli hanno cacciato il mister. Io, che penso sempre prima la Milan, mi incavolerei di brutto e se lo facessi io non mi guarderei più nemmeno nello specchio. Noi siamo il Milan, le nostre bandiere le rispettiamo sopratutto se raggiungono gli obbiettivi prefissati.
> 
> Se io sono un imprenditore, ho un direttore di azienda che mi fa produrre quello che io gli ho detto di produrre, può anche starmi antipatico ma non lo licenzio mai.



il risultato non può essere solo la posizione in classifica. dovranno valutare tutto. non credo stia antipatico a nessuno e comunque non valuteranno per simpatie...

qualsiasi allenatore, o quasi, è amato da quelli che giocano e meno da quelli che non giocano


----------



## zlatan (22 Febbraio 2019)

Non é ovvio di più che se andiamo in Champions Gattuso viene riconfernato


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (22 Febbraio 2019)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Non é ovvio di più che se andiamo in Champions Gattuso viene riconfernato



Che poi con la solidità difensiva se ci metti pure 2 esterni coi fiocchi 
pure in Champions c'è da divertirsi... sempre con Rino 


perché mi pare evidente che in base ai giocatori 
riesce a cambiarti il modo di giocare.. 
poi noi non faremmo nemmeno come la Rube in Europa 
che piazza 10 giocatori in difesa x essere solidi e partire in contropiede 
a noi ci bastano Kessie e Bakayoko + un terzo che viene ad aiutare (se ne c e bisogno)


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Febbraio 2019)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Ma che discorso è? Deve vincere 3-0 con bellanova e Mastour per avere la tua approvazione?
> Non scherziamo ragazzi, pensate a dove eravamo poco più di un anno fa, ai cambi societari che hanno rischiato di demolire l'ambiente, alla situazione Bonucci prima e higuain dopo, alla marea di infortuni che abbiamo affrontato.. Non scherziamo per favore! Siamo quarti, in semifinale di coppa e in piena forma. Quale potenziale starebbe sprecando? Basta con sta storia, fortuna che in dirigenza non ci sono certi tifosi.
> 
> È solo il mio pensiero






Il fatto è che decontestualizzi la frase e non la cali nella risposta alla domanda che mi aveva fatto l'altro utente. Si parla dell'importanza dell'aspetto mentale di gruppo e io gli ho risposto che si è svoltato per l'arrivo dei nuovi che per quanto sia non possono certo avere chissà che rapporto con Gattuso o chissà che affiatamento col gruppo.




Comunque regaz, è inutile che vi incacchiate. Per me Gattuso anche vincesse lo scudetto, detto anche altre volte, non è l'allenatore che vorrei. Troppo semplice dire che non va bene quando tutto va male. Ci vuole coraggio a dirlo quando sembra che tutto vada bene. E' la stessa cosa che è successa all'inter con Spalletti e la Juve con Allegri. Siamo arrivati quarti, confermiamo spalletti, vinciamo lo scudetto in carrozza, finali di coppe,conferma a vita ad Allegri, uno che mette de sciglio titolare quando ha Cancelo...


----------



## Masanijey (22 Febbraio 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che decontestualizzi la frase e non la cali nella risposta alla domanda che mi aveva fatto l'altro utente. Si parla dell'importanza dell'aspetto mentale di gruppo e io gli ho risposto che si è svoltato per l'arrivo dei nuovi che per quanto sia non possono certo avere chissà che rapporto con Gattuso o chissà che affiatamento col gruppo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma questo cosa c'entra con Gattuso? E poi.. Puoi dire quello che vuoi su Allegri, posso anche essere d'accordo su Cancelo, ma sulla Juve se vogliamo parlare sportivamente non è che si possa dire qualcosa. Intanto in finale ci è arrivato battendo squadre che non avevano scarponi in squadra. E Allegri se stiamo a vedere è l'ultimo allenatore che ha avuto successi al Milan, prima di essere stato scaricato in primis dai tifosi. Poi sappiamo quello che è successo dopo. Quindi se proprio stiamo a vedere il tuo discorso può tranquillamente essere ribaltato. 

Se poi preferiresti avere Zeman in panchina e arrivare sesti, beh, ognuno è libero di pensarla come vuole.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (23 Febbraio 2019)

Cmq evito i vostri OT 
Voto 7,5 a Gattuso

Bravo


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Febbraio 2019)

9 gol in 3 partite ma è ancora inferiore a Gasperson sulle conferenze prepartita


----------



## __king george__ (23 Febbraio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> 9 gol in 3 partite ma è ancora inferiore a Gasperson sulle conferenze prepartita



nelle conferenze mi sa che è inferiore anche a un immigrato Libico appena arrivato….


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (23 Febbraio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> 9 gol in 3 partite ma è ancora inferiore a Gasperson sulle conferenze prepartita



no!! è un difensivista


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Febbraio 2019)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Ma questo cosa c'entra con Gattuso? E poi.. Puoi dire quello che vuoi su Allegri, posso anche essere d'accordo su Cancelo, ma sulla Juve se vogliamo parlare sportivamente non è che si possa dire qualcosa. Intanto in finale ci è arrivato battendo squadre che non avevano scarponi in squadra. E Allegri se stiamo a vedere è l'ultimo allenatore che ha avuto successi al Milan, prima di essere stato scaricato in primis dai tifosi. Poi sappiamo quello che è successo dopo. Quindi se proprio stiamo a vedere il tuo discorso può tranquillamente essere ribaltato.
> 
> Se poi preferiresti avere Zeman in panchina e arrivare sesti, beh, ognuno è libero di pensarla come vuole.




Vorrei andare a ripescare un post di non so chi su Allegri e la fortuna che ha avuto e il paragone con Mancini. Tante volte le cose capitano senza che ci sia un vero merito dietro, Allegri è l'emblema vivente in questo. L'allenatore più sopravvalutato mai esistito, deve le sue fortune a una serie di concatenazioni in pratica. Fortunatamente non è riuscito ancora a vincere la coppa, se no sarebbe idolatrato come massimo esperto di calcio senza alcun merito.


A volte i risultati arrivano per merito, a volte per destino, a volte per un misto di entrambi. Bisognerebbe cercare di vedere le cause e non solo i risultati.

Provo a spiegarti con un esempio stupido:

Da domani io tutti i sabati faccio la danza della pioggia alle 17. Per caso e per una serie di concatenazioni atmosferiche inizia a piovere 3 volte su 4 alle 17 di sabato. Se ne deduce che se piove un po' è merito mio. In fondo arrivano "i risultati" 

Allegri è capitato al momento giusto al posto giusto, con gli uomini giusti. A dimostrare il suo reale valore è proprio una roba banale come la scelta de sciglio cancelo.La sintesi proprio di tutta la miseria Allegriana. Un allenatore davvero capace con certi risultati alle spalle non farebbe mai qualcosa di simile


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Febbraio 2019)

Vedo che #colpadiallegri comunque è sempre di moda.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (23 Febbraio 2019)

Complimenti Ringhio, sei un numero uno.


----------



## Manue (23 Febbraio 2019)

Da qualche partita il vento è cambiato, il difensivismo non è più una costante come prima di Natale, 
dobbiamo ammetterlo.

Questo allenatore sta crescendo con la squadra, e se arrivasse a fine anno in champions, magari terzo, 
esprimendo un buon calcio (cosa che ultimamente stiamo facendo), sarebbe da dilettanti licenziarlo, da meri dilettanti.

Io non amavo il calcio di Gattuso, ma ora sto iniziando a ricredermi non perché ho cambiato gusti, ma perché sta cambiano lui...


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Febbraio 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Da qualche partita il vento è cambiato, il difensivismo non è più una costante come prima di Natale,
> dobbiamo ammetterlo.
> 
> Questo allenatore sta crescendo con la squadra, e se arrivasse a fine anno in champions, magari terzo,
> ...



Gattuso non è cambiato di una virgola. Giochiamo sempre allo stesso modo.
Sono cambiati prima di tutto i giocatori, visto che tra recuperi e acquisti è cambiata mezza squadra, ma soprattutto giochiamo con molta più convinzione davanti, sia nella rifinitura che nella conclusione. 

Gattuso casomai ha abbandonato certe deviazioni di percorso tipo il 442, tornando in modo granitico al suo credo calcistico, senza più eccezioni, ma certamente lui non è cambiato di una virgola, sia nella costruzione dal basso che nella difesa compatta dietro la linea.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Febbraio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Gattuso non è cambiato di una virgola. Giochiamo sempre allo stesso modo.
> Sono cambiati prima di tutto i giocatori, visto che tra recuperi e acquisti è cambiata mezza squadra, ma soprattutto giochiamo con molta più convinzione davanti, sia nella rifinitura che nella conclusione.
> 
> Gattuso casomai ha abbandonato certe deviazioni di percorso tipo il 442, tornando in modo granitico al suo credo calcistico, senza più eccezioni, ma certamente lui non è cambiato di una virgola, sia nella costruzione dal basso che nella difesa compatta dietro la linea.



Perfetto.
Paquetà e Piatek hanno cambiato il milan perchè le loro qualità e caratteristiche portano inevitabilmente a giocare un calcio diverso.
Mi aspettavo comunque una crescita del mister assieme alla squadra e credo stia lentamente avvenendo e sono molto soddisfatto.
Ieri nel post gara ha però anche detto che i terzini alti contemporaneamente non li vuole mai vedere 
Incorreggibile ancora su certi aspetti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Febbraio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> 9 gol in 3 partite ma è ancora inferiore a Gasperson sulle conferenze prepartita



Va beh ma quello perché da buon calabrese cresciuto a pane e corsa fa fatica ad esprimersi  

Comunque meglio un “ignorante” sanguigno che un oratore che mente.


----------



## First93 (23 Febbraio 2019)

Così come sono state giuste le critiche a dicembre, ora sono giusti gli elogi per Gennaio e Febbraio, bravo Rino. 

Adesso però mi aspetto un ulteriore passo avanti nella gestione dei titolari. In questo momento abbiamo almeno 14/15 titolari, quindi la gestione delle formazioni è fondamentale, mi riferisco a Conti, Biglia, Caldara, Castillejo ed eventualmente anche Cutrone. La cosa che non voglio più vedere è riproporre sempre lo stesso 11 ogni partita e spero che Rino l'abbia capito.

Il quarto posto quest'anno non è utopia!


----------



## overlord (23 Febbraio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Perfetto.
> Paquetà e Piatek hanno cambiato il milan perchè le loro qualità e caratteristiche portano inevitabilmente a giocare un calcio diverso.
> Mi aspettavo comunque una crescita del mister assieme alla squadra e credo stia lentamente avvenendo e sono molto soddisfatto.
> Ieri nel post gara ha però anche detto che i terzini alti contemporaneamente non li vuole mai vedere
> Incorreggibile ancora su certi aspetti.



D'accordissimo.
A differenza di quello che pensa qualcuno nel forum io vedo un Gattuso che pian piano si sta evolvendo e sta imparando anche dai suoi errori. Penso che migliorerà ancora molto.
E sicuramente in questo percorsa Leo e Paolo hanno messo del loro a mio avviso.
Non so se sarà adatto a guidarci in semifinale di Champions ma lo vedremo presto...


----------



## Masanijey (23 Febbraio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Perfetto.
> Paquetà e Piatek hanno cambiato il milan perchè le loro qualità e caratteristiche portano inevitabilmente a giocare un calcio diverso.
> Mi aspettavo comunque una crescita del mister assieme alla squadra e credo stia lentamente avvenendo e sono molto soddisfatto.
> Ieri nel post gara ha però anche detto che i terzini alti contemporaneamente non li vuole mai vedere
> Incorreggibile ancora su certi aspetti.



Perfetto! Sono d'accordo su tutto. Il Milan sta semplicemente giocando meglio, non diversamente.
Solo sul 4-4-2 è stato provato più per necessità di formazione che per convinzione sul modulo.

C'è un'altra cosa che non dice mai nessuno. Questo non ha neanche un anno e mezzo di panchina in serie A, è decisamente un allenatore giovane. Se facciamo un paragone con un giocatore, sarebbe come vedere un ventenne che sta sorprendendo tutti al debutto in serie A. Così come un giocatore di vent'anni ha ampi margini di crescita, anche un allenatore alle prime armi li ha. 
E io lo preferisco già al 90% degli allenatori di serie A.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Febbraio 2019)

Se solo perdesse domani l Inter diventerebbe veramente interessante


----------



## Raistlin (23 Febbraio 2019)

First93 ha scritto:


> Così come sono state giuste le critiche a dicembre, ora sono giusti gli elogi per Gennaio e Febbraio, bravo Rino.
> 
> Adesso però mi aspetto un ulteriore passo avanti nella gestione dei titolari. In questo momento abbiamo almeno 14/15 titolari, quindi la gestione delle formazioni è fondamentale, mi riferisco a Conti, Biglia, Caldara, Castillejo ed eventualmente anche Cutrone. La cosa che non voglio più vedere è riproporre sempre lo stesso 11 ogni partita e spero che Rino l'abbia capito.
> 
> Il quarto posto quest'anno non è utopia!



Perdonami ma abbiamo solo due competizioni, la squadra ha trovato dei meccanismi intrinsechi che stanno finalmente portando frutti e per te dovrebbe cambiare ogni partita gli 11 titolari perchè abbiamo disponibilità? Casomai dovrebbe inserire gradualmente i giocatori in ripresa da infortunio come Biglia, Caldara eccetera. Ma cambiare ad oggi l'11 titolare, se non per questioni di turn-over come appunto ieri sera, non ha senso. Anche perchè finchè cambi Conti per Calabria ci può stare, ma se inizi a mettere Biglia rompi l'affiatamento raggiunto dal nostro centrocampo attuale che sovrasta fisicamente gli avversari. Secondo me Biglia farà fatica a riconquistarsi il posto da titolare ed è giusto cosi. Caldara idem: i nostri due centrali stanno giocando splendidamente. L'unico che vedo in rampa di lancio è Conti perchè ha doti da assist man che Calabria (come il 95% dei terzini in italia) non ha.


----------



## Raistlin (23 Febbraio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Perfetto.
> Paquetà e Piatek hanno cambiato il milan perchè le loro qualità e caratteristiche portano inevitabilmente a giocare un calcio diverso.
> Mi aspettavo comunque una crescita del mister assieme alla squadra e credo stia lentamente avvenendo e sono molto soddisfatto.
> Ieri nel post gara ha però anche detto che i terzini alti contemporaneamente non li vuole mai vedere
> Incorreggibile ancora su certi aspetti.



Forse non ci rendiamo conto che nonostante il periodo di forma eccellente non siamo il Barca che può permettersi di giocare con due terzini che fanno le ali. Non è che se dice una cosa del genere allora è incorreggibilmente difensivista, bisogna anche essere lucidi e capire i propri limiti.


----------



## Manue (23 Febbraio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Gattuso non è cambiato di una virgola. Giochiamo sempre allo stesso modo.
> Sono cambiati prima di tutto i giocatori, visto che tra recuperi e acquisti è cambiata mezza squadra, ma soprattutto giochiamo con molta più convinzione davanti, sia nella rifinitura che nella conclusione.
> 
> Gattuso casomai ha abbandonato certe deviazioni di percorso tipo il 442, tornando in modo granitico al suo credo calcistico, senza più eccezioni, ma certamente lui non è cambiato di una virgola, sia nella costruzione dal basso che nella difesa compatta dietro la linea.



Non è assolutamente vero, 
rinfrescati la memoria prima di tutto con le partite di inizio anno, 
dopodiché prendi un pò di tempo per dedicarti a quelle di dicembre, finendo poi con Roma-Milan dove gli interpreti erano quelli di questi tempi...

Gattuso sta cambiando, come dopotutto ha confermato lo stesso Maldini ai microfoni di sky non più tardi di settimana scorsa, inutile negarlo.

Il detto 'non c'è peggior ceco di chi non vuole vedere', non si smentisce mai


----------



## First93 (23 Febbraio 2019)

Raistlin ha scritto:


> Perdonami ma abbiamo solo due competizioni, la squadra ha trovato dei meccanismi intrinsechi che stanno finalmente portando frutti e per te dovrebbe cambiare ogni partita gli 11 titolari perchè abbiamo disponibilità? Casomai dovrebbe inserire gradualmente i giocatori in ripresa da infortunio come Biglia, Caldara eccetera. Ma cambiare ad oggi l'11 titolare, se non per questioni di turn-over come appunto ieri sera, non ha senso. Anche perchè finchè cambi Conti per Calabria ci può stare, ma se inizi a mettere Biglia rompi l'affiatamento raggiunto dal nostro centrocampo attuale che sovrasta fisicamente gli avversari. Secondo me Biglia farà fatica a riconquistarsi il posto da titolare ed è giusto cosi. Caldara idem: i nostri due centrali stanno giocando splendidamente. L'unico che vedo in rampa di lancio è Conti perchè ha doti da assist man che Calabria (come il 95% dei terzini in italia) non ha.



Non volevo dire questo, la formazione non si può cambiare ogni domenica, ma in base alla partita e in base al calendario. Le squadre che vincono non sono quelle composte dall'11 più forte, ma quelle con anche la panchina migliore. Prendi la Roma ad esempio: oggi con il Frosinone non giocheranno i titolari perché la partita è più "semplice" ed alcuni hanno bisogno di rifiatare. Io mi aspetto questi tipi di ragionamenti da Gattuso da qui in avanti. 

È la mia opinione da tifoso eh, non prenderla come la verità assoluta.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Febbraio 2019)

Raistlin ha scritto:


> Forse non ci rendiamo conto che nonostante il periodo di forma eccellente non siamo il Barca che può permettersi di giocare con due terzini che fanno le ali. Non è che se dice una cosa del genere allora è incorreggibilmente difensivista, bisogna anche essere lucidi e capire i propri limiti.



Ora forse no ma si deve arrivare a quello.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Febbraio 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Non è assolutamente vero,
> rinfrescati la memoria prima di tutto con le partite di inizio anno,
> dopodiché prendi un pò di tempo per dedicarti a quelle di dicembre, finendo poi con Roma-Milan dove gli interpreti erano quelli di questi tempi...
> 
> ...



Opinioni. I principi di gioco sono identici, non è cambiato di una virgola, su questo non ci sono dubbi.
Si costruisce dal basso, si imbuca sulla trequarti, si fa presenza in area con le mezzali, si gioca ricercando il terzo uomo. Si difende in blocco, con linea bassa, si aggredisce il portatore solo a reparti completi.

Tra Roma e Empoli cambia soprattutto l'avversario. 

Il tuo detto è proprio fuoriluogo con me. Casomai direi che i giudizi dipendono sempre dai risultati piuttosto, mi pare, come dice Gattuso ora che vinciamo sembriamo tutti belli alti e biondi .


----------



## Raistlin (23 Febbraio 2019)

First93 ha scritto:


> Non volevo dire questo, la formazione non si può cambiare ogni domenica, ma in base alla partita e in base al calendario. Le squadre che vincono non sono quelle composte dall'11 più forte, ma quelle con anche la panchina migliore. Prendi la Roma ad esempio: oggi con il Frosinone non giocheranno i titolari perché la partita è più "semplice" ed alcuni hanno bisogno di rifiatare. Io mi aspetto questi tipi di ragionamenti da Gattuso da qui in avanti.
> 
> È la mia opinione da tifoso eh, non prenderla come la verità assoluta.



Se il ragionamento è quello allora ci sta, avevo frainteso.


----------



## Raistlin (23 Febbraio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ora forse no ma si deve arrivare a quello.



Si ma sicuramente non ora, serve almeno un altro annetto o due e rinforzi di valore.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Febbraio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Perfetto.
> Paquetà e Piatek hanno cambiato il milan perchè le loro qualità e caratteristiche portano inevitabilmente a giocare un calcio diverso.
> Mi aspettavo comunque una crescita del mister assieme alla squadra e credo stia lentamente avvenendo e sono molto soddisfatto.
> Ieri nel post gara ha però anche detto che i terzini alti contemporaneamente non li vuole mai vedere
> Incorreggibile ancora su certi aspetti.



Oddio i terzini alti contemporaneamente meglio di no...
Devono alternarsi. Il terzino sul lato opposto deve sempre accorciare in mezzo per non restare completamente scoperti.


----------



## James Watson (23 Febbraio 2019)

Qualcosa è cambiato, appare evidente sotto gli occhi di tutti. In tanti qua sopra hanno fatto analisi che condivido. Credo che solo il tempo ci dirà se si tratta solo di un fuoco di paglia oppure abbiamo migliorato il livello della squadra.
Credo però che la vittoria a Bergamo, i risultati con il napoli e la vittoria di ieri comincino ad indicare che forse abbiamo veramente dato una svolta a q susta stagione, almeno dal punto di vista della mentalità. Ci scontreremo con squadre forti per cui inevitabilmente arriveranno dei momenti di difficoltà, e sarà lì che vedremo veramente di che pasta siamo fatti. Se siamo la bella squadra vista di recente oppure no. Spero che ciò avvenga il più tardi possibile perché sono convinto che si tratti prima di tutto di una svolta dal punto di vista mentale perciò più partite facciamo bene più aumenteremo la convinzione nei nostri mezzi, instaurando un circolo virtuoso.

Credo comunque, che questo cambiamento sia avvenuto nella partita di campionato con il Napoli. Affrontavamo una squadra oggettivamente più forte di noi, ma per meriti nostri e demeriti loro siamo scesi in campo dimostrando che eravamo sullo stesso piano. Inutile dire che poi la vittoria in coppa Italia ci ha dato ancora più consapevolezza. 
Vedendo quella partita mi ricordo che ho pensato per la prima volta dopo non so più quanti anni "abbiamo giocato come dovevamo, siamo stati IL MILAN". E mi sono esaltato dopo non so più quanto tempo. Dio quanto amo questa squadra


----------



## Manue (23 Febbraio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Opinioni. I principi di gioco sono identici, non è cambiato di una virgola, su questo non ci sono dubbi.
> Si costruisce dal basso, si imbuca sulla trequarti, si fa presenza in area con le mezzali, si gioca ricercando il terzo uomo. Si difende in blocco, con linea bassa, si aggredisce il portatore solo a reparti completi.
> 
> Tra Roma e Empoli cambia soprattutto l'avversario.
> ...




Ti sbagli, 
io non giudico mai sui risultati, guardo sempre il gioco.

La compattezza difensiva, il baricentro basso e la linea dei centrocampisti schiacciata sulla linea dei difensori c'è sempre stata, 
la cosa che è diversa è la quantità di uomini che partecipa alla manovra offensiva, una volta la punta era abbandonata a se stessa, ora è sempre accompagnata.
Come dici tu gli uomini fanno la differenza, non c'è dubbio, ma l'input dell'allenatore sta cambiando.

Io non vedo un milan bello alto e biondo, ma vedo una squadra con una sua identità, 
concludo dicendoti che io sono tra quelli a cui non piace il calcio di Gattuso, amo più una squadra padrona del campo, 
però non posso negare i cambiamenti, tipo i primi 20' della squadra a Bergamo...


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Febbraio 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ti sbagli,
> io non giudico mai sui risultati, guardo sempre il gioco.
> 
> La compattezza difensiva, il baricentro basso e la linea dei centrocampisti schiacciata sulla linea dei difensori c'è sempre stata,
> ...



Ma non c'entra con l'input dell'allenatore. È la squadra che evolve nel suo complesso, tanto più se è la seconda più giovane della serie A. 
Inoltre giochiamo con giocatori diversi da inizio stagione e da dicembre, quando ci mancava mezza rosa.

Come dice Guardiola, il suo compito è far arrivare la palla sulla trequarti, poi tocca ai giocatori.

L'identità per me è sempre stata chiara, per me l'abbiamo sempre avuta, anche nei momenti più difficili. I nostri principi di gioco sono sempre gli stessi. Ma restano opinioni.


----------



## odasensei (23 Febbraio 2019)

Beh ma è ovvio che ora attacchiamo con più uomini, visto che usciamo con più facilità dal centrocampo palla al piede
Prima, soprattutto col 442, facevamo una fatica immane
Il merito è soprattutto di Paquetà, di Calha (che con l'arrivo del brasiliano ha un'opzione in più nel palleggio) e anche della crescita di Baka


----------



## Manue (23 Febbraio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ma non c'entra con l'input dell'allenatore. È la squadra che evolve nel suo complesso, tanto più se è la seconda più giovane della serie A.
> Inoltre giochiamo con giocatori diversi da inizio stagione e da dicembre, quando ci mancava mezza rosa.
> 
> Come dice Guardiola, il suo compito è far arrivare la palla sulla trequarti, poi tocca ai giocatori.
> ...



Va bene, tu la pensi così e io la penso in maniera diversa, 
per me l'input dell'allenatore conta sempre... 

per va beh, corretto che ognuno abbia le sue idee


----------



## Corpsegrinder (23 Febbraio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> ì
> Ieri nel post gara ha però anche detto che i terzini alti contemporaneamente non li vuole mai vedere
> Incorreggibile ancora su certi aspetti.



Perché, ci sono squadre che giocano con due terzini alti contemporaneamente?


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Febbraio 2019)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Perché, ci sono squadre che giocano con due terzini alti contemporaneamente?



Contemporaneamente forse no, ma altre squadre hanno ali definibili tali.
Ci sono altre squadre che giocano con centrocampisti adattati ad ali?
E si che ieri c'era castillejo che almeno ha qualcosa dell'ala.....


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Febbraio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Oddio i terzini alti contemporaneamente meglio di no...
> Devono alternarsi. Il terzino sul lato opposto deve sempre accorciare in mezzo per non restare completamente scoperti.



Dipende dagli interpreti : con suso e calha in fascia se i terzini non partono in sovrapposizione è calcio balilla, non calcio.


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (23 Febbraio 2019)

La cosa che mi convince di più è aver modificato la partenza dell'azione: non sono più vietati i lanci lunghi. Dipende sicuramente dal fatto che ora c'è chi può prenderla di testa a metà campo (Paquetà, Baka, Piatek) e che Donnarumma è molto migliorato coi piedi (l'hanno allenato?). Ma comunque dimostra una duttilità di pensiero dell'allenatore che è apprezzabile


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (23 Febbraio 2019)

First93 ha scritto:


> Non volevo dire questo, la formazione non si può cambiare ogni domenica, ma in base alla partita e in base al calendario. Le squadre che vincono non sono quelle composte dall'11 più forte, ma quelle con anche la panchina migliore. *Prendi la Roma ad esempio: oggi con il Frosinone non giocheranno i titolari perché la partita è più "semplice" ed alcuni hanno bisogno di rifiatare*. Io mi aspetto questi tipi di ragionamenti da Gattuso da qui in avanti.
> 
> È la mia opinione da tifoso eh, non prenderla come la verità assoluta.



spero che questa partita abbia fatto capire che le partite semplici in serie A non esistono..
Di Francesco ha corso un rischio.. per sua fortuna gli è andata bene...
ma cambiare 2/4 della difesa non è una cosa tanto furba.. 
per me l'ha fatto solo x i diffidati


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (23 Febbraio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Contemporaneamente forse no, ma altre squadre hanno ali definibili tali.
> Ci sono altre squadre che giocano con centrocampisti adattati ad ali?
> E si che ieri c'era castillejo che almeno ha qualcosa dell'ala.....



cosa ci deve fare Gattuso se la società non è riuscita a prendere degli esterni/ali?


----------



## Igniorante (24 Febbraio 2019)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> La cosa che mi convince di più è aver modificato la partenza dell'azione: non sono più vietati i lanci lunghi. Dipende sicuramente dal fatto che ora c'è chi può prenderla di testa a metà campo (Paquetà, Baka, Piatek) e che Donnarumma è molto migliorato coi piedi (l'hanno allenato?). Ma comunque dimostra una duttilità di pensiero dell'allenatore che è apprezzabile



Ottima analisi. 
Inoltre oggettivamente giocatori come Paquetà e Piatek consentono un gioco più fluido, vivace e veloce grazie alle qualità tecniche del primo ed alla capacità di fare a sportellate ed anticipare i difensori del secondo.
Prima invece era un continuo di retropassaggi e rischi inutili in fase di uscita di palla dalla difesa.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (24 Febbraio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Contemporaneamente forse no, ma altre squadre hanno ali definibili tali.
> Ci sono altre squadre che giocano con centrocampisti adattati ad ali?
> E si che ieri c'era castillejo che almeno ha qualcosa dell'ala.....



Se a sinistra siamo costretti a giocare senza ali peró é colpa della dirigenza.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Febbraio 2019)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Se a sinistra siamo costretti a giocare senza ali peró é colpa della dirigenza.



In parte ma non del tutto, in rosa ci sarebbero anche altre soluzioni.
Diciamo che il mister stravede per calha e gli ha trovato un ruolo e una posizione che garantiscono al gioco tanto palleggio ma poca profondità.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Febbraio 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> cosa ci deve fare Gattuso se la società non è riuscita a prendere degli esterni/ali?



E' una mezza verità : anche castillejo ( non cito borini perchè so che non piace ) potrebbe giocare largo a sinistra ma il mister preferisce calha perchè gli garantisce palleggio, sviluppo del gioco e buona qualità in fase di possesso, nonchè tanto lavoro sporco.
Ovviamente perdiamo tantissimo in quanto a profondità e allunghi.


----------



## Jino (24 Febbraio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E' una mezza verità : anche castillejo ( non cito borini perchè so che non piace ) potrebbe giocare largo a sinistra ma il mister preferisce calha perchè gli garantisce palleggio, sviluppo del gioco e buona qualità in fase di possesso, nonchè tanto lavoro sporco.
> Ovviamente perdiamo tantissimo in quanto a profondità e allunghi.



Hai ragione, ma aldilà della caratteristiche, Castellejo quest'anno ha fatto buone partite, ma anche altrettante di anonime, se lo spagnolo si fosse dimostrato più pronto, più bravo probabilmente Rino avrebbe ragionato come te, perchè la logica porta a quello....ma tra un Castellejo anonimo ed un Chala che perlomeno nella gestione della sfera gli da garanzie sceglie il secondo... 

Il prossimo anno urge un esterno veloce, che attacchi l'uomo, la profondità, sappia taglia dentro, faccia gol.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Febbraio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, ma aldilà della caratteristiche, Castellejo quest'anno ha fatto buone partite, ma anche altrettante di anonime, se lo spagnolo si fosse dimostrato più pronto, più bravo probabilmente Rino avrebbe ragionato come te, perchè la logica porta a quello....ma tra un Castellejo anonimo ed un Chala che perlomeno nella gestione della sfera gli da garanzie sceglie il secondo...
> 
> Il prossimo anno urge un esterno veloce, che attacchi l'uomo, la profondità, sappia taglia dentro, faccia gol.



Ma è ovvio che sia cosi però se ci pensi : il gioco regolare è peculiarità di un centrocampista , l'ala invece vive di guizzi , di dribbling, di scatti, di inventiva e non gli si può chiedere la continuità dentro la partita.
Se in fascia metti castillejo sposi i pregi e i difetti, se ci metti calha ti prendi tutto il palleggio e il gioco regolare ma perdi tutti i guizzi che non può garantire.
Sono scelte dettate dalla filosofia dell'allenatore.
Io ogniqualvolta vedo che la palla arriva in fascia e il terzino o l'ala di turno scarica palla dietro mi sale il nervoso : l'ala deve puntare l'uomo, deve provare la giocata perchè in quella zona di campo si deve far la differenza e anche se perdi palla succede nulla perchè non è certo una zona di campo pericolosa.


----------



## Jino (24 Febbraio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma è ovvio che sia cosi però se ci pensi : il gioco regolare è peculiarità di un centrocampista , l'ala invece vive di guizzi , di dribbling, di scatti, di inventiva e non gli si può chiedere la continuità dentro la partita.
> Se in fascia metti castillejo sposi i pregi e i difetti, se ci metti calha ti prendi tutto il palleggio e il gioco regolare ma perdi tutti i guizzi che non può garantire.
> Sono scelte dettate dalla filosofia dell'allenatore.
> Io ogniqualvolta vedo che la palla arriva in fascia e il terzino o l'ala di turno scarica palla dietro mi sale il nervoso : l'ala deve puntare l'uomo, deve provare la giocata perchè in quella zona di campo si deve far la differenza e anche se perdi palla succede nulla perchè non è certo una zona di campo pericolosa.



Infatti Castellejo, nelle sue partite anonime, è proprio l'avere la personalità ed il coraggio di puntare l'uomo che gli sono mancate. E pure venerdi, diciamocelo, solo nel secondo tempo ha preso coraggio e puntato costantemente la linea. E' acerbo, c'è poco da fare, Rino avesse un bel giocatore fatto e finito come dici tu, hai voglia se giocherebbe.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Febbraio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Infatti Castellejo, nelle sue partite anonime, è proprio l'avere la personalità ed il coraggio di puntare l'uomo che gli sono mancate. E pure venerdi, diciamocelo, solo nel secondo tempo ha preso coraggio e puntato costantemente la linea. E' acerbo, c'è poco da fare, Rino avesse un bel giocatore fatto e finito come dici tu, hai voglia se giocherebbe.



Io la vedo diversamente.
Per me lo spagnolo è valido quando vede la porta e il gioco frontalmente mentre soffre terribilmente quando prende e riceve palla spalle alla porta nelle uscite.
E' giovane e si farà, ha una bella gamba. 
Per come l'ho inquadrato può benissimo essere il nostro bernardeschi.
Non è robben ma non è da buttare, ci può stare nel milan.


----------



## Jino (24 Febbraio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io la vedo diversamente.
> Per me lo spagnolo è valido quando vede la porta e il gioco frontalmente mentre soffre terribilmente quando prende e riceve palla spalle alla porta nelle uscite.
> E' giovane e si farà, ha una bella gamba.
> Per come l'ho inquadrato può benissimo essere il nostro bernardeschi.
> Non è robben ma non è da buttare, ci può stare nel milan.



Ci può stare, certo, deve fare un suo percorso di crescita. Poi vedremo tra uno due anni che giocatore salta fuori. Sicuramente ha una bella gamba.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (25 Febbraio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> In parte ma non del tutto, in rosa ci sarebbero anche altre soluzioni.
> Diciamo che il mister stravede per calha e gli ha trovato un ruolo e una posizione che garantiscono al gioco tanto palleggio ma poca profondità.



Secondo me mette Chalanoglu semplicemente perché è il meno peggio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Febbraio 2019)

insulti da tutti , ma poi questo non prende gol da una vita e ne ha presi 4 in 2 mesi o più. 
Può non piacere ( a me non piace ) ma è sicuramente un buon modo per ottenere i risultati.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Febbraio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> insulti da tutti , ma poi questo non prende gol da una vita e ne ha presi 4 in 2 mesi o più.
> Può non piacere ( a me non piace ) ma è sicuramente un buon modo per ottenere i risultati.



Goditi il senza voto di Handanovic al derby proprio come quello dell'andata e di Strakosha di oggi.


----------



## BossKilla7 (26 Febbraio 2019)

L'atteggiamento è sempre quello, lo stesso fatto vedere con la Roma, col Napoli x2 e con la Lazio. Quando l'avversario si alza di valore tutti dietro con le barricate. Ha auto il culo di trovare un attaccante che la butta dentro e questo ha messo in secondo piano il suo non gioco imbarazzante. D'altronde chi nasce tondo...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (26 Febbraio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> insulti da tutti , ma poi questo non prende gol da una vita e ne ha presi 4 in 2 mesi o più.
> Può non piacere ( a me non piace ) ma è sicuramente un buon modo per ottenere i risultati.



Vabbe dai però non si può vedere Borini che diventa terzino sinistro e Laxalt terzo centrale, poi chiaramente o te la passi in difesa o fai un lancio di 80 metri al Cristo in mezzo a 5 bestioni


----------



## Cataldinho (26 Febbraio 2019)

Ogni partita in contro una squadra che percepisce come di medio-alto livello la prepara così, per strappare il pareggio. Temo molto che prepari così anche il derby di ritorno.



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> insulti da tutti , ma poi questo non prende gol da una vita e ne ha presi 4 in 2 mesi o più.
> Può non piacere ( a me non piace ) ma è sicuramente un buon modo per ottenere i risultati.



Il discorso filerebbe se non si concedesse nulla all'avversario, ma così non è. I laziali anche se per lo più da fuori area, hanno avuto spesso la possibilità di concludere a rete, senza considerare il gol che si è mangiato immobile nel primo tempo. Giocare di catenaccio ci può stare, ma devi comunque essere pronto a far male di rimessa, ma a volte sembra, che della fase offensiva a Gattuso non interessi proprio.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Febbraio 2019)

Solito problema: quando la squadra avversaria sale di livello, ecco che Gattuso se la fa sotto. Terzini che spingono pochissimo, esterni offensivi bloccati. Era chiaro che con 3 centrali Piatek da solo non potesse fare molto. Non osa, non cerca di vincerle queste partite. Non è in grado di preparare partite del genere, deve tornare in provincia, quella è la sua dimensione.


----------



## mandraghe (26 Febbraio 2019)

Appena incontriamo un avversario minimamente quotato si tira fuori il pullman e si prega il santo polacco. Se il santo polacco non fa il miracolo le prendiamo per 90 minuti, bah.


----------



## rot-schwarz (26 Febbraio 2019)

anche se siamo quarti in classifica, ma il modo in cui giochiamo non mi piace, Gattuso e' un catenacciaro alla Trappattoni, calcio anni 60, non voglio vedere un Milan giocare in difesa


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Febbraio 2019)

dati i contropiedi del 1o tempo pensa bene di rientrare col 6-3-1.

ma mi va pure bene, ma giocare in 10 proprio mi fa imbestialire


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Febbraio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> insulti da tutti , ma poi questo non prende gol da una vita e ne ha presi 4 in 2 mesi o più.
> Può non piacere ( a me non piace ) ma è sicuramente un buon modo per ottenere i risultati.



se giochi così devi anche provare a pungere. perchè adesso al ritorno è dura


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se giochi così devi anche provare a pungere. perchè adesso al ritorno è dura



Mancano 2 mesi al ritorno. Calma.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Febbraio 2019)

Oggi l'ha preparata meglio Inzaghi. Più meriti della Lazio che demeriti nostri. 
Mi ha ricordato i 90' con la Sampdoria sempre in coppa quando li abbiamo sofferti molto sulla corsa. 

Ora Rino ci vogliono 6 punti prima del derby.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (26 Febbraio 2019)

Schemi offensivi di gattuso nella prima parte della stagione:
1- palla avanti a Suso e preghiamo che inventi qualcosa;
2- <not found>;
3- <not found>.

Schemi offensivi di gattuso nella seconda parte della stagione:
1- palla avanti a Piatek e preghiamo che inventi qualcosa;
2- <not found>;
3- <not found>.

A giugno - indipendentemente dal piazzamento - bisogna dirgli grazie ed arrivederci... In Champions non si può giocare così...


----------



## Schism75 (26 Febbraio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> insulti da tutti , ma poi questo non prende gol da una vita e ne ha presi 4 in 2 mesi o più.
> Può non piacere ( a me non piace ) ma è sicuramente un buon modo per ottenere i risultati.



Alla lunga subire 0 reti in una partita porta a risultati certo. Però se tu prepari costantemente le partite in questo modo, quando non subisci rete spesso è solo un caso.


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Febbraio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mancano 2 mesi al ritorno. Calma.



ok ma cosa vuol dire calma? giocare per non segnare in trasferta è sempre sbagliato e condiziona il ritorno sia che sia tra 2 mesi sia che sia tra 1 settimana.


----------



## __king george__ (26 Febbraio 2019)

comunque sia i tifosi del milan sono delle bandieruole assurde...prima tutti gattuso out poi 2 partite bene e tutti grande Rino ora già rispuntano gli insulti…


parlo dei social non del forum dove mi sembra che ci sia abbastanza coerenza tutto sommato (non dico non si debba mai cambiare idea ma almeno aspettare una manciata di gare..sia in un senso che nell'altro)..


----------



## Raryof (27 Febbraio 2019)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Schemi offensivi di gattuso nella prima parte della stagione:
> 1- palla avanti a Suso e preghiamo che inventi qualcosa;
> 2- <not found>;
> 3- <not found>.
> ...



Io non ho più parole ormai, questo allenatore riesce a stupirmi sempre di più.
Ha preparato una partita per giocarsi lo 0-0 al veleno con un uomo in meno là sulla destra, come spedire la Nappi nuda, drogata, ubriaca in un carcere americano pieno di negroni ergostolani pensando che questi le si avvicinino per parlare del tempo!! ecco, questo è stato Gattuso stasera, non è che ha concesso il fianco, no, ha fatto di più, ha precisamente detto di aver inserito giocatori che amano giocare sui binari per usarli come terzini tutto il tempo, Borini, Laxalt, unica squadra al mondo ad essere riuscita a subire dei contropiedi a squadra schierata e rintanata in area, L'UNICA, palle perse in ripartenza e 20 metri di vuoto prima di trovare un nostro in interdizione (dentro l'area), come dire, giochiamo ad una porta ma poi vi veniamo a prendere in velocità con gli esterni che non servivano "tanto per" perché il Calha sa fare tutto e Suso fa il clown disinteressato, cioè due giocatori che quando sono alti stanno nella nostra metà campo, così, per dire eh.
Bello così eh? non abbiamo i giocatori adatti, perbacco, quindi è giusto giocare rintanati e fare una figura di ***** epocale.
Partita preparata come tutte le altre fino ad oggi, quando si mette in testa che non dobbiamo nemmeno provarci è così, non l'ha proprio giocata, ora se penso al derby ho paura perché rivedremo le stesse cose viste stasera con ancora più terrore!
Bravi alla Rai però, gli hanno detto che meriterebbe il premio come allenatore dell'anno per la gestione nei momenti di difficoltà, poi stasera vedi la squadra e non c'è niente, giochiamo in 5 metri di campo, no ma allenatore dell'anno per come ha preso inkulate qua e là.
Contano solo i gol non presi, solo quello, lì non sbagli mai, Gattuso degno allenatore del Pisa e ogni volta che apprestiamo a giocare una partita appena appena più tosta o sbagliano gli altri o noi in difficoltà con quel tikiminkia in orizzontale non metteremmo in difficoltà nemmeno il Frosinone a San Siro.


----------



## Wildbone (27 Febbraio 2019)

Continuo a pensare che un allenatore che pensa solo alla fase difensiva (e pure male) non meriti di allenare il Milan e giocatori come Baka, Piatek e Paquetà. Oggi siamo stati schiacciati nei nostri ultimi 30 metri per almeno mezz'ora piena (sì, parlo di tempo in cui siamo stati assediati). Robe impensabili. La fase offensiva non esiste, ed è una cosa che è così da 2 anni. DUE ANNI. Non prendiamo gol perché abbiamo un signor centrale, un signor portiere e perché ci mettiamo tutti dietro la linea del pallone, ma non si può non fare tiri in porta in una semifinale di coppa. 

Spero che la dirigenza abbia già contattato qualche allenatore con un'idea di gioco completa.


----------



## varvez (27 Febbraio 2019)

Ho passato diverso tempo sul forum della Juventus a leggere di come Allegri sia un "cagon", adesso lo abbiamo anche noi. Il risultato non è cosi negativo ma c'è sempre un discorso di mentalità che non tollero. Attenzione, Gattuso non gioca così solo con le grandi ma anche con le altre (guardate il primo tempo con l'Empoli), solo che la caratura dell'avversario è tecnicamente inferiore e di solito vinciamo, anche grazie ai due nuovi acquisti.

Gattuso intende il calcio in questo modo, non possiamo farci nulla, ma noi non siamo storicamente la Juve, che ha sempre speculato sul risultato (ad eccezione della gestione Lippi 1°, infatti ha vinto una Champions League). Il Milan non può avere questo tipo di gioco anche e sopratutto adesso che la qualità media si è notevolmente alzata rispetto agli ultimi anni bui della presidenza Berlusconi.

A prescindere dai risultati, spero che a fine stagione la dirigenza faccia un'attenta valutazione sul pensiero di calcio che ha il nostro mister e se questo potrà sposarsi con eventuali investimenti/ambizioni future di Elliot.


----------



## varvez (27 Febbraio 2019)

Altra piccola considerazione: il palleggio dal basso ostinato si è ripresentato in tutto il suo splendore, a dimostrazione che Gattuso non ha idea di come gestire la fase offensiva. Sì, perchè il gioco dal basso lo fai se hai giocatori che escono in palleggio dalla difesa e noi abbiamo solo Paquetà che sa farlo. L'opzione lancio lungo non la puoi utilizzare perchè le eventuali sponde di Piatek sarebbero per nessuno, giocando con il baricentro più basso della Serie A.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (27 Febbraio 2019)

Era da sfruttare il nostro momento buono e il momento no della Lazio: ci voleva una squadra con un'impostazione molto offensiva a costo di subire qualcosa; invece gli si è lasciata l'iniziativa, (Castillejo e Conti son rimasti in panchina perchè troppo offensivi) e gli avversari hanno pure preso fiducia. 
Lo 0-0 è un risultato che imporrà un'impostazione difensivista pure al ritorno a San Siro, e ci sarà una paura terrificante di subire un gol, tanto che con qualsiasi pareggio con più reti siamo fuori.
Poi preferire sto Suso con la pubalgia a un Castillejo in forma è incomprensibile, imperdonabile. Ma è una costante ormai: i suoi pupilli devono giocare sempre se disponibili, devono rompersi del tutto o essere squalificati perchè chi è dietro nelle gerarchie abbia una possibilità.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Febbraio 2019)

quante parole al miele...
ma al posto della Lazio diremmo che non siamo andati oltre lo 0-0 in casa contro un Milan che ha giocato in ciabatte
la gara che conta è quella di domenica (edit. sabato), se non vinceremo saranno sacrosante le critiche a giocatori e tecnico


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (27 Febbraio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> quante parole al miele...
> ma al posto della Lazio diremmo che non siamo andati oltre lo 0-0 in casa contro un Milan che ha giocato in ciabatte
> la gara che conta è quella di domenica (edit. sabato), se non vinceremo saranno sacrosante le critiche a giocatori e tecnico



Giocare in ciabatte perchè una partita ogni 5 giorni è troppo faticoso? Manco fosse stata un'amichevole...


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Febbraio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> quante parole al miele...
> ma al posto della Lazio diremmo che non siamo andati oltre lo 0-0 in casa contro un Milan che ha giocato in ciabatte
> la gara che conta è quella di domenica (edit. sabato), se non vinceremo saranno sacrosante le critiche a giocatori e tecnico



Che poi vanno riconosciuti anche i meriti alla Lazio, brava a imporre il tipo di partita che piace a loro, con scontri fisici e pressing forsennato a metà campo. Basti pensare che Bakayoko e Paqueta hanno perso più palloni ieri che in tutte le altre partite messe insieme. L'uscita dal campo di Kessie poi, che non mi stancherò mai di dire sia imprescindibile per noi, ci ha fatto perdere l'unico che potesse reggere l'onda d'urto della Lazio e in particolare Savic, che non siamo mai riusciti a contrastare.
Se a questo aggiungiamo che sugli esterni con Suso e Borini come al solito non abbiamo vinto nemmeno 1 uno contro uno, neppure per sbaglio, ecco che la partita di ieri diventa ingiocabile. 
Poi al solito si rovesciano tutte le responsabilità sull'allenatore come se avesse il joypad in mano... se a metà campo e nei duelli individuali soccombi devi limitare i danni per forza, ma alla base c'è stata una difficoltà individuale ad uscire dal pressing della Lazio, in certe partite non abbiamo ancora la sfrontatezza e la personalità per imporre un certo tipo di giocate e andiamo ancora in confusione.
Resta però il fatto positivo che almeno adesso nella difficoltà di compattiamo e facciamo un'eccellente fase difensiva, in passato in partite del genere saremmo crollati.

La prossima col Sassuolo è determinante ma completamente diversa, De Zerbi cerca di fare gioco dal basso come noi e a metà campo avremo molti più spazi.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Febbraio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> quante parole al miele...
> ma al posto della Lazio diremmo che non siamo andati oltre lo 0-0 in casa contro un Milan che ha giocato in ciabatte
> la gara che conta è quella di domenica (edit. sabato), se non vinceremo saranno sacrosante le critiche a giocatori e tecnico



Il punto, secondo me, è che questo allenatore ha ampiamente dimostrato che nelle partite sulla carta un po' più complicate preferisce assumere un atteggiamento iper difensivo, rinunciando completamente a giocare e preferendo fare un possesso palla super sterile per far passare il tempo.
Praticamente questa partita è stata la copia di quella giocata a Roma contro la Roma, contro l'Inter (ritorno dell'anno scorso e andata di quest'anno), contro il Napoli quest'anno e l'anno scorso (soprattutto dopo il 2-0 dell'andata di quest'anno), contro la Juventus all'andata.
E' un allenatore che, nelle sfide di "cartello", sacrifica il gioco offensivo per difendere il pareggio e magari provare a segnare in una delle poche sortite offensive come facemmo a Roma contro la Roma o col Napoli, in cui facemmo 2 gol con 2 tiri in porta.
Onestamente questo per me non è calcio, preferisco un altro tipo di allenatore anche se dovessimo andare in Champions League, e se dovessimo qualificarci, con questo tipo di mentalità, faremo solo brutte figure visto che Gattuso tende a considerare ogni tipo di avversario leggermente di livello come se fosse il Real Madrid di turno, come si evince da ogni sua conferenza post partita.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Febbraio 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Il punto, secondo me, è che questo allenatore ha ampiamente dimostrato che nelle partite sulla carta un po' più complicate preferisce assumere un atteggiamento iper difensivo, rinunciando completamente a giocare e preferendo fare un possesso palla super sterile per far passare il tempo.
> Praticamente questa partita è stata la copia di quella giocata a Roma contro la Roma, contro l'Inter (ritorno dell'anno scorso e andata di quest'anno), contro il Napoli quest'anno e l'anno scorso (soprattutto dopo il 2-0 dell'andata di quest'anno), contro la Juventus all'andata.
> E' un allenatore che, nelle sfide di "cartello", sacrifica il gioco offensivo per difendere il pareggio e magari provare a segnare in una delle poche sortite offensive come facemmo a Roma contro la Roma o col Napoli, in cui facemmo 2 gol con 2 tiri in porta.
> Onestamente questo per me non è calcio, preferisco un altro tipo di allenatore anche se dovessimo andare in Champions League, e se dovessimo qualificarci, con questo tipo di mentalità, faremo solo brutte figure visto che Gattuso tende a considerare ogni tipo di avversario leggermente di livello come se fosse il Real Madrid di turno, come si evince da ogni sua conferenza post partita.



Non è solo questione di allenatore, è anche l'esperienza dei giocatori a giocare certe partite che si deve formare. 
Ieri volevamo fare una partita diversa, se volevamo difenderci e basta non avrebbe messo sia Suso che Laxalt, ma questi non erano in forma, così come non era in giornata tutto il centrocampo, così quando la Lazio ha preso il sopravvento ci siamo tenuti stretti il pareggio.
Gattuso ha detto che abbiamo fatto un passo indietro, non mi sembra sia contento, ma allo stesso tempo non può condannare la squadra per aver saputo soffrire, fa bene a dire che dobbiamo tenerci stretto il pari, la compattezza è tutto quello che abbiamo per superare i momenti di difficoltà.

Quando subisci così e nonostante tutto non prendi gol e non perdi, non devi fare certo i caroselli, ma devi stringerti attorno alla solidità della tua squadra (e per stringerti non intendo sederti comodo e tranquillo, ma comprendere il bello di non aver comunque mai mollato). Ci renderà più forti per il futuro.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Febbraio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> quante parole al miele...
> ma al posto della Lazio diremmo che non siamo andati oltre lo 0-0 in casa contro un Milan che ha giocato in ciabatte
> la gara che conta è quella di domenica (edit. sabato), se non vinceremo saranno sacrosante le critiche a giocatori e tecnico



sta storia delle ciabatte è ridicola. ma vogliamo tanto andare in champions e poi non riusciamo nemmeno a reggere *una *trasferta con la lazio??


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Febbraio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Non è solo questione di allenatore, è anche l'esperienza dei giocatori a giocare certe partite che si deve formare.
> Ieri volevamo fare una partita diversa, se volevamo difenderci e basta non avrebbe messo sia Suso che Laxalt, ma questi non erano in forma, così come non era in giornata tutto il centrocampo, così quando la Lazio ha preso il sopravvento ci siamo tenuti stretti il pareggio.
> Gattuso ha detto che abbiamo fatto un passo indietro, non mi sembra sia contento, ma allo stesso tempo non può condannare la squadra per aver saputo soffrire, fa bene a dire che dobbiamo tenerci stretto il pari, la compattezza è tutto quello che abbiamo per superare i momenti di difficoltà.
> 
> Quando subisci così e nonostante tutto non prendi gol e non perdi, non devi fare certo i caroselli, ma devi stringerti attorno alla solidità della tua squadra (e per stringerti non intendo sederti comodo e tranquillo, ma comprendere il bello di non aver comunque mai mollato). Ci renderà più forti per il futuro.



Inoltre c'è una errore di base anche da tifosi... che condiziona poi le reazioni post partita.
L'errore era aspettarsi una partita diversa. Inzaghi e Gattuso di sono affrontati 5 volte in 1 anno e i risultati sono stati:
Una nostra vittoria per 2-1 (con goal decisivo di Cutrone di mano)
Un pareggio per 1-1 all'ultimo minuto
E ben tre 0-0
Con la Lazio giochiamo partite confuse, battaglie, dove regna l'equilibrio e il gioco è frammentario e confuso. Escono sempre questo tipo di partite che poi vengono decise da episodi.
Ieri sera abbiamo giocato male, è fuori discussione, lo ha detto anche Gattuso, ma l'errore era aspettarsi una partita troppo diversa da quella che è stata perchè la Lazio è maestra nel portare la partita su un certo binario, soprattutto imponendo un pressing forsennato e tanti scontri fisici.

Dovremo affrontare la Lazio altre due volte ad Aprile a San Siro, due match decisivi per Coppa Italia e corsa Champions, e saranno altre due battaglie come quella di ieri sera. Se poi qualcuno si aspetta partite diverse, dove poter fare gioco offensivo e calcio champagne, ripeto il problema è di partenza.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sta storia delle ciabatte è ridicola. ma vogliamo tanto andare in champions e poi non riusciamo nemmeno a reggere *una *trasferta con la lazio??



abbiamo retto eccome una trasferta con la Lazio, ne abbiamo rette 3, con doppio 0-0 in coppa italia e un 1-1 con loro pareggio all'ultimo minuto... poi vai indietro a Montella e il calcio champagne... 4-1 per la Lazio

per la Champions 
1) bisogna arrivarci, e sudarsela
2) sicuramente bisogna migliorare perché saremo in quarta fascia e sicuramente il primo anno prenderemo schiaffi

ma intanto pensiamo ad arrivarci, sarebbe fondamentale per poter fare un mercato da Milan


----------



## cris (27 Febbraio 2019)

A gattuso ce poco da ridire dal punto di vista umano, ma dal punto di vista tecnico è scarsino: ha poche idee offensive e non riesce ad applicarle, anche un non vedente se ne accorgerebbe.

Temo che se dovessimo andare in CL tenendo lui in panchina il flop sarebbe assicurato. Chissà se verrò smentito.


----------



## sunburn (27 Febbraio 2019)

varvez ha scritto:


> Altra piccola considerazione: il palleggio dal basso ostinato si è ripresentato in tutto il suo splendore, a dimostrazione che Gattuso non ha idea di come gestire la fase offensiva. Sì, perchè il gioco dal basso lo fai se hai giocatori che escono in palleggio dalla difesa e noi abbiamo solo Paquetà che sa farlo. L'opzione lancio lungo non la puoi utilizzare perchè le eventuali sponde di Piatek sarebbero per nessuno, giocando con il baricentro più basso della Serie A.


Il palleggio basso ostinato è diretta conseguenza delle caratteristiche della nostra rosa. Ieri sera, quando la palla era ai nostri difensori, c'erano zero movimenti di tutti gli altri(dubito che Gattuso abbia ordinato a centrocampisti e attaccanti di stare fermi). Quando l'azione parte dai difensori, uno dei tre centrocampisti dovrebbe abbassarsi per ricevere palla e impostare. Noi non abbiamo nessun giocatore con quelle caratteristiche:
1)Baka, che molti qui esaltano, è un buonissimo interditore ma sbaglia uno stop su due e ogni volta che prova a partire in velocità si allunga la palla di due metri, cosa che comporta inevitabilmente la perdita del possesso con squadre che difendono in modo ordinato e compatto come la Lazio ieri.
2) Kessié non lo prendo neanche in considerazione. 
3)Chala e Paquetà, che per tasso tecnico nei piedi potrebbero fare quel tipo di lavoro, non lo fanno perché non è nelle loro caratteristiche: l'unica volta che Paquetà ha fatto quel tipo di movimento, ha perso palla e abbiamo subito una ripartenza abbastanza pericolosa.
Eliminata l'opzione tattica del centrocampista che si fa vedere per ricevere palla e impostare, resterebbe l'opzione della corsa e degli inserimenti degli esterni offensivi. E anche qui, un pianto: uno era Suso che, al netto dei problemi fisici, non si muove dalla sua mattonella neanche se gli cadono la chiavi della macchina per terra, l'altro Borini...
Anche a livello di cambi non eravamo(siamo!)messi meglio. Gattuso avrebbe potuto mettere Conti per cercare di dare più spinta sulla destra, ma a quel punto, visto il cambio obbligato Kessié- Calha, avremmo giocato con un centrocampo poco incline alla copertura difensiva(Paquetà-Baka-Calha) e con due terzini come Conti e Laxalt che hanno carenze difensive. Cosa che probabilmente ci avrebbe portato alla sconfitta. E, che ne dicano quelli che "meglio perdere provandoci che pareggiare senza provarci"(salvo poi massacrare l'allenatore di turno per eccessiva intraprendenza in caso di sconfitta, come successo l'anno scorso con Montella), la sconfitta con uno o più gol di scarto sarebbe stata molto peggio del deludente, per non dire deprimente, 0 a 0.


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Febbraio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il palleggio basso ostinato è diretta conseguenza delle caratteristiche della nostra rosa. Ieri sera, quando la palla era ai nostri difensori, c'erano zero movimenti di tutti gli altri(dubito che Gattuso abbia ordinato a centrocampisti e attaccanti di stare fermi). Quando l'azione parte dai difensori, uno dei tre centrocampisti dovrebbe abbassarsi per ricevere palla e impostare. Noi non abbiamo nessun giocatore con quelle caratteristiche:
> 1)Baka, che molti qui esaltano, è un buonissimo interditore ma sbaglia uno stop su due e ogni volta che prova a partire in velocità si allunga la palla di due metri, cosa che comporta inevitabilmente la perdita del possesso con squadre che difendono in modo ordinato e compatto come la Lazio ieri.
> 2) Kessié non lo prendo neanche in considerazione.
> 3)Chala e Paquetà, che per tasso tecnico nei piedi potrebbero fare quel tipo di lavoro, non lo fanno perché non è nelle loro caratteristiche: l'unica volta che Paquetà ha fatto quel tipo di movimento, ha perso palla e abbiamo subito una ripartenza abbastanza pericolosa.
> ...



In partite come ieri la nostra via d'uscita sarebbero gli esterni.
Se ne avessimo due forti nel dribbling e veloci costringeresti Lulic e Romulo a schiacciarsi dietro per il raddoppio, in tal caso la Lazio avrebbe fatto tanta fatica a ripartire, invece se hai Suso e Borini succede che Romulo e Lulic giocano in costante pressing alto e si inseriscono tutta la partita, costringendoci ad arretrare.

Non mi stancherò mai di dire che noi abbiamo gli esterni più scarsi dell'intera Serie A, i nostri sono proprio proprio zero e in partite del genere si vede in modo disarmante.
Mettici Salah e Mane al posto di Suso e Borini e vediamo che partita viene fuori (provocazione).


----------



## sunburn (27 Febbraio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> abbiamo retto eccome una trasferta con la Lazio, ne abbiamo rette 3, con doppio 0-0 in coppa italia e un 1-1 con loro pareggio all'ultimo minuto... poi vai indietro a Montella e il calcio champagne... 4-1 per la Lazio
> 
> per la Champions
> 1) bisogna arrivarci, e sudarsela
> ...


Esatto. E' ovvio che, in caso di quarto posto, non ci presenteremmo nella massima competizione europea per club con Borini, Mauri, Laxalt, Montolivo, Bertolacci ecc.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Febbraio 2019)

Stiamo calmi, nessuno è felice della partita espressa ieri.

Ma usciamo ancora senza aver quasi corso pericoli, non ci segnano mai.

Avessimo giocato come metà forum reclama, e cioè tutti all' attacco, le avremmo prese.

Manteniamo la calma e andiamo avanti, era una trasferta difficile, contro una squadra riposata che ha pressato come una pazza. 

Siamo pur sempre una banda di ragazzini per ora, non sempre gestiamo le cose bene.

Senza contare che ieri eravamo senza 3 titolari. 
Andiamo avanti, non facciamo gli schizzinosi fino a maggio di quest' anno.

Poi la prossima stagione se ne riparlerà.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Febbraio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Che poi vanno riconosciuti anche i meriti alla Lazio, brava a imporre il tipo di partita che piace a loro, con scontri fisici e pressing forsennato a metà campo. Basti pensare che Bakayoko e Paqueta hanno perso più palloni ieri che in tutte le altre partite messe insieme. L'uscita dal campo di Kessie poi, che non mi stancherò mai di dire sia imprescindibile per noi, ci ha fatto perdere l'unico che potesse reggere l'onda d'urto della Lazio e in particolare Savic, che non siamo mai riusciti a contrastare.
> Se a questo aggiungiamo che sugli esterni con Suso e Borini come al solito non abbiamo vinto nemmeno 1 uno contro uno, neppure per sbaglio, ecco che la partita di ieri diventa ingiocabile.
> Poi al solito si rovesciano tutte le responsabilità sull'allenatore come se avesse il joypad in mano... se a metà campo e nei duelli individuali soccombi devi limitare i danni per forza, ma alla base c'è stata una difficoltà individuale ad uscire dal pressing della Lazio, in certe partite non abbiamo ancora la sfrontatezza e la personalità per imporre un certo tipo di giocate e andiamo ancora in confusione.
> Resta però il fatto positivo che almeno adesso nella difficoltà di compattiamo e facciamo un'eccellente fase difensiva, in passato in partite del genere saremmo crollati.
> ...




scusa ma non capisco perchè se c'è da elogiare giustamente sei puntuale e se invece c'è da fare una critica trovi scuse anche un po' banali.

la partita secondo me l'hai analizzata molto bene, ma poi ecco che invece che risalire al problema accampi la scusa...

l'uscita dal campo di kessie.... se invece di mettere chalanoglu (in serata di disgrazia) avesse messo biglia avremmo retto molto meglio e ragionato un po' di più. chalanoglu quel ruolo soprattutto in una partita dove stai subendo è una disgrazia.

poi parli delle ali e dici che la partita diventa ingiocabile, ma chi lo fa giocare suso inesistente per 72 minuti??

il joypad lo ha, perchè con 2 pedine diverse la partita sarebbe stata molto migliore. mi io non capisco sto infilar la testa sotto la sabbia e volerloo scusare su tutto. ma se fosse tanto bravo come dite con sta rosa non saremmo 4i e fuori dall'EL credo.

se avesse avuto lui mezza difesa fuori non avremmo mai fatto una partita di livello come ha fatto la lazio e avresti detto "poverino aveva tanti infortunati" mentre per inzaghi hai giustamente detto che vanno riconosciuti i loro meriti. loro (in emergenza) come al solito ci hanno sovrastato.

baka e paquetà son peggio di savic parolo badelj? no ma erano in 2 contro 4 in pratica li in mezzo. cosa vuoi che ne venga fuori. è colpa loro se gattuso decide di giocare in 9?

poi gli riconosco il merito che nell'intervallo ha visto che non ce n'era e ha parcheggiato il pullman davanti alla porta col suo 4-5-1 e ok così... ma il 1o tempo è stato uno scempio tattico, avremo preso 5 contropiedi e col solito giochino tra difensori e donnarumma di inizio stagione.

poi ieri si è visto il problema di cui parlo da tempo e nessuno riporta mai, e cioè che mancano le rotazioni a centrocampo.
sono 4 mesi che li in mezzo giocano sempre i soliti 2 o 3, mai una rotazione. nel momento in cui ne viene per disgrazia a mancare uno è un disastro perchè i meccanismi esistono solo tra questi 2 o 3. jose mauri qualche volta lo devi inserire, dato che non hai altro, perchè se kessie o paqueta si fanno male adesso come adesso non vai neanche in europa league.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Febbraio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> abbiamo retto eccome una trasferta con la Lazio, ne abbiamo rette 3, con doppio 0-0 in coppa italia e un 1-1 con loro pareggio all'ultimo minuto... poi vai indietro a Montella e il calcio champagne... 4-1 per la Lazio
> 
> per la Champions
> 1) bisogna arrivarci, e sudarsela
> ...



non mi sono spiegato scusa. tu dici in ciabatte perchè la partita importante è domenica, quindi lasci intendere che la partita di ieri è stata preparata un po' così....
io dico che se dobbiamo giocarci un turno infrasettimanale e già non riusciamo pensa se ne dovremo fare 6 in prossimo anno molto più importanti e difficili di ieri...

se ci vai in queste condizioni, oltre ad uscire subito fai pena anche in campionato e l'anno dopo non ci torni... occhio


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Febbraio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Stiamo calmi, nessuno è felice della partita espressa ieri.
> 
> Ma usciamo ancora senza aver quasi corso pericoli, non ci segnano mai.
> 
> ...



la squadra era al completo, i titolari mancavano agli altri.

per il resto sono d'accordo. ma ieri il mister ha fatto 2 grossi errori e cercate sempre di nasconderli tra i filosofeggiamenti della squadra giovane ed i meriti degli avversari. c'è troppa simpatia verso di lui, va valutato per i fatti.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Febbraio 2019)

E' uno spettacolo vederlo come guida i nostri nella fase di non possesso ampiamente fuori dall'area tecnica : gli manca giusto il joystick in mano.
Sarebbe opportuno anche in fase di possesso metterci coraggio, qualità, idee.
Contro le big o presunte tali troppo spesso ho visto un 'rispetto eccessivo per l'avversario.
Da capire se questi pareggi cercati siano un percorso di crescita della squadra alla ricerca di una propria identità e per forgiare l'autostima.


----------



## Mr. Canà (27 Febbraio 2019)

Vincemmo uno scudetto (93-94) con Capello in panchina e in campo gente del calibro di Baresi, Maldini, Desailly. Boban, Papin, Savicevic e chi più ne ha, più ne metta, vincendo letteralmente TUTTE le partite 1-0, 2-0 o 2-1, pareggiandone 12 e perdendone 3. 

E adesso dovremmo mettere il croce Rino se con un Milan che è ancora un cantiere aperto stiamo giocando in maniera accorta?


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> scusa ma non capisco perchè se c'è da elogiare giustamente sei puntuale e se invece c'è da fare una critica trovi scuse anche un po' banali.
> 
> la partita secondo me l'hai analizzata molto bene, ma poi ecco che invece che risalire al problema accampi la scusa...
> 
> ...



Allora, sui due cambi non mi esprimo. Biglia è appena tornato e non sappiamo in che condizioni sia, ma non credo proprio che avrebbe retto una partita come quella di ieri per un'ora. Su Suso ok, ha fatto pena quindi col senno di poi è facile criticare, ma Suso non è un azzardo, è un titolare e ieri ha giocato anche alla luce delle rotazioni che è normale ci siano. Sostituirlo con Castillejo, dopo aver fatto un cambio forzato nel primo tempo, nessun allenatore al mondo lo avrebbe fatto. Per me è una critica sterile.

Sul discorso di Inzaghi beh ti smentiscono i fatti. In campionato abbiamo giocato con una formazione ben più rimaneggiata della Lazio di ieri, con Abate centrale, e abbiamo pareggiato con un goal di Correa al 95esimo facendo una partita di livello eccome.

Il discorso delle rotazioni a metà campo entra nel campo dell'assurdo. Intendi dire che ieri ci avrebbero fatto comodo Mauri o Bertolacci? Ieri non l'avrebbero nemmeno strusciata per sbaglio, sono giocatori improponibili in partite di questo livello di intensità tecnica e fisica. L'unico decente che abbiamo è Biglia ma è appena rientrato dopo oltre due mesi... che rotazioni vuoi che facciamo?

Per me piuttosto si finisce sempre nella stessa storia.... partita dura con avversario tosto, i giocatori a livello INDIVIDUALE soffrono in modo evidente e si da la colpa all'allenatore, TUTTA la colpa all'allenatore (bada bene parlo di allenatore in generale, come ruolo, non di Gattuso in particolare di cui non parlo). Invece per me non è così, ci sono chiare responsabilità dei giocatori e dei limiti strutturali della nostra squadra, limiti che non riuscirebbe a superare manco Guardiola e che appena si alza il livello vengono fuori in modo lampante.
Comunque abbiamo tenuto botta, soprattutto in zona centrale, per me non è cosa da poco visto che atleticamente la Lazio resta una delle squadre più forti della Serie A.
Però capisco che sono opinioni diverse e forse modi diverse di guardare le partite.


----------



## sunburn (27 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sono 4 mesi che li in mezzo giocano sempre i soliti 2 o 3, mai una rotazione. nel momento in cui ne viene per disgrazia a mancare uno è un disastro perchè i meccanismi esistono solo tra questi 2 o 3. jose mauri qualche volta lo devi inserire, dato che non hai altro, perchè se kessie o paqueta si fanno male adesso come adesso non vai neanche in europa league.


Con Mauri e Bertolacci in campo abbiamo fatto pena persino contro il Dudelange. 
Aggiungiamo che José Mauri è con noi dalla stagione 2015/2016. Quattro allenatori e nessuno l'ha mai preso in considerazione. Nel mezzo ha fatto un anno all'Empoli e neanche lì era titolare fisso. A oggi è senza squadra per la prossima stagione non essendo stato contattato da nessuno, pur essendo in scadenza e quindi libero di firmare per chi vuole. E tu lo vorresti nelle rotazioni di una squadra in lotta per il quarto posto?


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Febbraio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E' uno spettacolo vederlo come guida i nostri nella fase di non possesso ampiamente fuori dall'area tecnica : gli manca giusto il joystick in mano.
> Sarebbe opportuno anche in fase di possesso metterci coraggio, qualità, idee.
> Contro le big o presunte tali troppo spesso ho visto un 'rispetto eccessivo per l'avversario.
> Da capire se questi pareggi cercati siano un percorso di crescita della squadra alla ricerca di una propria identità e per forgiare l'autostima.



In fase di possesso il problema è quando ci tagliano il primo passaggio in uscita bassa. Ieri hanno marcato Bakayoko a uomo per tutta la partita e il giropalla è tornato orizzontale e sterile. Questo è il limite principale che vedo ancora, quando l'avversario di imbavaglia non sappiamo cercare l'alternativa, sbrogliare la matassa, e finiamo per fare errori continui di misura e tecnici.

Ai tempi del grande Milan ricordo che quando ci marcavano Pirlo a uomo (cosa che succedeva non di rado) lui si defilava e Seedorf entrava in mezzo al campo con Rui Costa che si schiaccava in fase di possesso. Parliamo di altro livello di giocatori ma sono queste le contromisure che non vedo mai in situazioni come ieri.

Ho visto di recente il City per esempio e Guardiola ha trovato una soluzione delle sue. Schiera Fernandinho finto terzino sinistro, in modo che quando gli tagliano il primo passaggio in uscita, accentra il brasiliano come secondo mediano, una specie di 3241 come schema, in modo da avere due uscite dal basso.

Sono soluzioni creative che bisognerebbe cercare per crescere nella fase di possesso quando squadre forti e organizzate come la Lazio ci prendono le misure. Ieri ci avrebbe fatto molto comodo Rodriguez dietro.

Poi sulla trequarti bisognerebbe avere più qualità e dribbling (il City schiera una linea di trequarti di qualità pazzesca), ma questo è un problema che può risolvere solo Leonardo.


----------



## 6milan (27 Febbraio 2019)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Vincemmo uno scudetto (93-94) con Capello in panchina e in campo gente del calibro di Baresi, Maldini, Desailly. Boban, Papin, Savicevic e chi più ne ha, più ne metta, vincendo letteralmente TUTTE le partite 1-0, 2-0 o 2-1, pareggiandone 12 e perdendone 3.
> 
> E adesso dovremmo mettere il croce Rino se con un Milan che è ancora un cantiere aperto stiamo giocando in maniera accorta?



Ti vorrei ricordare che negli anni 90 il calcio italiano era al top e tutte le squadre erano forti, infatti anche nelle coppe europee eravamo competitivi.


----------



## MarcoG (27 Febbraio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Stiamo calmi, nessuno è felice della partita espressa ieri.
> 
> Ma usciamo ancora senza aver quasi corso pericoli, non ci segnano mai.
> 
> ...



Concordo. Partita brutta, con una lazio arrembante (e basta con sta storia che la Lazio è una squadretta, sembra che dobbiamo asfaltare chiunque, anche la juve). Il Milan ha creato poco, pochissimo, giocando arroccato. Forse voluto, forse imposto dalla lazio. In tutti i casi ho visto molti sulle gambe e la necessità impellente di una rosa più ampia. 
Ottimo non aver preso goal, sarà fortuna, ma io alla fortuna reiterata non credo. Ora la giochiamo in casa, dopo un periodo molto difficile. Testa alla prossima di campionato, che è da vincere. 
Parola d'ordine umiltà.


----------



## Mr. Canà (27 Febbraio 2019)

6milan ha scritto:


> Ti vorrei ricordare che negli anni 90 il calcio italiano era al top e tutte le squadre erano forti, infatti anche nelle coppe europee eravamo competitivi.



Vincemmo il campionato con 50 punti in 34 gare, con i 3 punti e le 38 gare sarebbero 77 punti. In quella stagione segnammo appena 36 reti, mentre la Juventus (seconda) ne segnava 58, la Samp (terza) 64, la Lazio (quarta) 55. E in quella serie A in cui "tutte le squadre erano forti" il Lecce e l'Atalanta retrocessero conquistando appena 11 e 21 punti e incassando rispettivamente 72 e 65 gol.

Semplicemente quel Milan era una squadra pragmatica. Segnò, appunto, pochissimo ma incassò appena 15 reti in tutto il campionato. 

Se il livello del campionato italiano si è abbassato si è abbassato per tutti, non solo per noi. Quindi il paragone regge. In ogni caso non sono qui per difendere nessuno, solo per dare la mia opinione e personalmente mi sembra di leggere fin troppi attacchi a Gattuso, che tutto sommato sta facendo bene (poi ovviamente il suo gioco può piacere o meno, migliorare, ecc.).


----------



## pazzomania (27 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> la squadra era al completo, i titolari mancavano agli altri.
> 
> per il resto sono d'accordo. ma ieri il mister ha fatto 2 grossi errori e cercate sempre di nasconderli tra i filosofeggiamenti della squadra giovane ed i meriti degli avversari. c'è troppa simpatia verso di lui, va valutato per i fatti.



Giocavano Borini, Laxalt e mancava Kessie.

Non possiamo sopportare nemmeno un' assenza, che poi ci sia da lavorare..o cambiare magari, non dico di no.


----------



## Garrincha (27 Febbraio 2019)

Quel salto che Gattuso evoca ad ogni conferenza stampa non avverrà mai dato che lui per primo non alza la gamba per farlo.

A parte L'Atalanta che statisticamente risulta un'eccezione è evidente che nei match point il massimo che si possa ottenere è un pareggio a reti bianche, ieri sera contro una Lazio incerottata si è rivisto il Milan che non crea assolutamente nulla e lascia il gioco all'avversario, imbarazzante i paragoni con Nereo Rocco che era si un catenacciaro ma spietato e implacabile in contropiede e le sue squadre segnavano 4,6, anche 8 gol a partita, Gattuso quando la palla scotta e bisogna vincere ha una media di mezza palla gol ogni tre partite


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Febbraio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Allora, sui due cambi non mi esprimo. Biglia è appena tornato e non sappiamo in che condizioni sia, ma non credo proprio che avrebbe retto una partita come quella di ieri per un'ora. Su Suso ok, ha fatto pena quindi col senno di poi è facile criticare, ma Suso non è un azzardo, è un titolare e ieri ha giocato anche alla luce delle rotazioni che è normale ci siano. Sostituirlo con Castillejo, dopo aver fatto un cambio forzato nel primo tempo, nessun allenatore al mondo lo avrebbe fatto. Per me è una critica sterile.
> 
> Sul discorso di Inzaghi beh ti smentiscono i fatti. In campionato abbiamo giocato con una formazione ben più rimaneggiata della Lazio di ieri, con Abate centrale, e abbiamo pareggiato con un goal di Correa al 95esimo facendo una partita di livello eccome.
> 
> ...



- infatti, suso non lo doveva sostituire, proprio non lo doveva far partire, lui lo vede durante la settimana mica solo quando gioca la partita. comunque l'avrebbe dovuto cambiare prima credo. io stesso avevo detto che suso per me in formazione era ok, ma io non lo vedo in settimana.
biglia puoi aver ragione, ma proprio il giocatore ha detto che è pronto e che deve mettere minuti. il fatto è che gattuso vede chalanoglu dapertutto,in realtà. ma non c'è la 

- partita di livello l'andata mica tanto, ci hanno schiacciato. ma a parte questo tanti hanno accampato scuse di formazione eccetera per il milan. ieri sera a parti invertite le assenze non sono state considerate dato che, ancora una volta, ci hanno schiacciato. e la lazio gli scontri diretti li perde tutti tranne che con noi......

- mauri è molto meglio (ma molto) di chalanoglu come mezz'ala. altro che se faceva comodo. chalanoglu non è un giocatore di calcio, figuriamoci se messo a difendere

- io parlo per me e del milan. non dico che le colpe son TUTTE sue e che i giocatori son stati perfetti. ma che ANCHE lui ha fatto 2 errori grossolani. che vengono puntualmente negati dando TUTTE le colpe ai calciatori.
per il resto sono d'accordo. non si può pretendere di dominare con sti giocatori e molto bene essersi messi li a non prenderne. perchè il 1o tempo ci han suonato ben bene...


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Febbraio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Con Mauri e Bertolacci in campo abbiamo fatto pena persino contro il Dudelange.
> Aggiungiamo che José Mauri è con noi dalla stagione 2015/2016. Quattro allenatori e nessuno l'ha mai preso in considerazione. Nel mezzo ha fatto un anno all'Empoli e neanche lì era titolare fisso. A oggi è senza squadra per la prossima stagione non essendo stato contattato da nessuno, pur essendo in scadenza e quindi libero di firmare per chi vuole. E tu lo vorresti nelle rotazioni di una squadra in lotta per il quarto posto?



guarda non posso discutere la verità, perchè le tue sono verità.

ma l'hai visto giocare chalanoglu? io ti dico che mauri è meglio di chalanoglu, non che sia valido.

lo ha dimostrato di esser meglio del turco a centrocampo


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Febbraio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Giocavano Borini, Laxalt e mancava Kessie.
> 
> *Non possiamo sopportare nemmeno un' assenza*, che poi ci sia da lavorare..o cambiare magari, non dico di no.



anche perchè i titolari sono sempre quelli e i subentranti hanno troppi pochi minuti per me.

poi il problema di ieri non credo sia stato laxalt-borini... cambiava poco con gli altri 2....purtroppo


----------



## Zenos (27 Febbraio 2019)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Quel salto che Gattuso evoca ad ogni conferenza stampa non avverrà mai dato che lui per primo non alza la gamba per farlo.
> 
> A parte L'Atalanta che statisticamente risulta un'eccezione è evidente che nei match point il massimo che si possa ottenere è un pareggio a reti bianche, ieri sera contro una Lazio incerottata si è rivisto il Milan che non crea assolutamente nulla e lascia il gioco all'avversario, imbarazzante i paragoni con Nereo Rocco che era si un catenacciaro ma spietato e implacabile in contropiede e le sue squadre segnavano 4,6, anche 8 gol a partita, Gattuso quando la palla scotta e bisogna vincere ha una media di mezza palla gol ogni tre partite



.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> anche perchè i titolari sono sempre quelli e i subentranti hanno troppi pochi minuti per me.
> 
> poi il problema di ieri non credo sia stato laxalt-borini... cambiava poco con gli altri 2....purtroppo



Non sarebbe diametralmente cambiata l' inerzia della partità, per carità, ma con tutti al loro posto avremmo fatto qualcosina di meglio.

Comunque pazienza, conta passare, e passeremo.


----------



## __king george__ (28 Febbraio 2019)

ma voi vorreste davvero fare la Champions il prox anno con gattuso? per finire come nel girone di eruopa League magari? boh per me è faticoso pure immaginarlo…

se poi andremo male non dite cose tipo "purtroppo non è andata come speravamo ecc" perché per me la sorpresa è se andremo bene più che il contrario…

dirò una cosa che sembrerà paradossale ma ha una sua logicarobabilmente sarebbe meglio confermare Gattuso solo se NON andassimo in Champions...


----------



## gabri65 (28 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma l'hai visto giocare chalanoglu? io ti dico che mauri è meglio di chalanoglu, non che sia valido.
> lo ha dimostrato di esser meglio del turco a centrocampo



Hai ragione.



sunburn ha scritto:


> Con Mauri e Bertolacci in campo abbiamo fatto pena persino contro il Dudelange.
> Aggiungiamo che José Mauri è con noi dalla stagione 2015/2016. Quattro allenatori e nessuno l'ha mai preso in considerazione. Nel mezzo ha fatto un anno all'Empoli e neanche lì era titolare fisso. A oggi è senza squadra per la prossima stagione non essendo stato contattato da nessuno, pur essendo in scadenza e quindi libero di firmare per chi vuole. E tu lo vorresti nelle rotazioni di una squadra in lotta per il quarto posto?





Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Il discorso delle rotazioni a metà campo entra nel campo dell'assurdo. Intendi dire che ieri ci avrebbero fatto comodo Mauri o Bertolacci? Ieri non l'avrebbero nemmeno strusciata per sbaglio, sono giocatori improponibili in partite di questo livello di intensità tecnica e fisica. L'unico decente che abbiamo è Biglia ma è appena rientrato dopo oltre due mesi... che rotazioni vuoi che facciamo?



Scusatemi, ma io difendo Mauri. Non è una novità, lo ho già fatto ennemila altre volte e sono sensibile sull'argomento. Diciamo subito che non è un campione, così ci leviamo il pensiero. Non è da Milan, ma a volte potrebbe tornare utile.

Mauri viene inspiegabilmente non considerato. Ormai è passato il messaggio che è un bidone. Può anche essere vero. Ma anche Bakayoko era considerato un bidone. Gioca che ti rigioco, è venuto fuori qualcosa. Perché a Mauri non viene riservato il solito trattamento? Ovvio, non è costato un granché, ed è sempre stato chiuso da Montolivo prima, da Locatelli e Biglia poi, per chiari motivi di gerarchia. Gattuso semplicemente se ne frega. Non è un bel sistema, ormai ha ampiamente dimostrato che nella sua testa ha dei giocatori con ben precise scale di preferenza inamovibili.

Mi dite che se abbiamo fatto schifo con il Dudelange, quando il supporto a cc era costituito da Bertolacci (!), è colpa di Mauri. Ma dai.

Mauri ha giocato 3 partite in quest'anno, un'amichevole con il RM dove non ha sfigurato, Con il Dudelange appunto dove non mi sembra doveva fare un granché visto il lerciume generale, e con la viola. Finché è stato in campo è stato più che dignitoso, se non il migliore. Uscito lui per crampi (chiaramente, visto che non gioca), ci siamo liquefatti e siamo andati incontro alla sconfitta. Andate a riguardarvi la partita in modo leale ed obiettivo.

Dargli contro per giustificare che Gattuso non ha i cambi è fazioso e irriguardoso nei confronti di Josè. Non è un signor centrocampista, ma almeno usiamolo quando serve.

Detto questo, spero che se ne vada a fine stagione, così la piantiamo di subissarlo ingiustamente.


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Febbraio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Hai ragione.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nulla contro Mauri, che fa il suo, ma è semplicemente improponibile a questi livelli. Sempre che l'obiettivo sia arrivare quarti.
Mauri è un buon mediano da medio alta classifica in serie B.
Te lo assicuro perché seguo tanto la Serie B e le squadre di vertice hanno mediani migliori di lui.
Vedrai che quando se ne andrà quello è il suo livello se resta in Italia. 

Però io non l'ho mai subissato. Lui non ha colpe e fa il suo dovere.

In serie A ogni squadra ti fa penare, anche con l'Empoli è stata una battaglia. Vale per tutti, la Juve a Bologna meritava di perdere. Non possiamo permetterci di far giocare Mauri o Bertolacci se vogliamo arrivare quarti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Febbraio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Hai ragione.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a fine stagione saremo senza centrocampo e ci chiediamo anche se riscattare o meno baka..... già con lui siamo in 4 con biglia quindi ne se devono prendere 2 almeno..... 
ah dimenticavo bonaventura che comunque per me non è un centrocampista.
pensa se baka e paquetà non fossero stati acquisti azzeccatissimi dove saremmo..


----------



## sunburn (28 Febbraio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Hai ragione.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non ho nulla contro Mauri. Semplicemente se uno non riesce a essere titolare fisso in una squadra che retrocede in B(Empoli 2016/2017) non può entrare nelle rotazioni di una squadra che lotta per un posto in Champions.
Io non sono uno che insulta i nostri giocatori. Da tifoso tifo per tutti quelli che indossano la maglia della mia squadra, quindi tifo anche per Mauri fino a quando sarà da noi. Però i fatti sono quelli che ho scritto e non ci vedo nulla di assurdo nel fatto che non venga preso in considerazione.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Febbraio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Nulla contro Mauri, che fa il suo, ma è semplicemente improponibile a questi livelli. Sempre che l'obiettivo sia arrivare quarti.
> Mauri è un buon mediano da medio alta classifica in serie B.
> Te lo assicuro perché seguo tanto la Serie B e le squadre di vertice hanno mediani migliori di lui.
> Vedrai che quando se ne andrà quello è il suo livello se resta in Italia.
> ...





sunburn ha scritto:


> Non ho nulla contro Mauri. Semplicemente se uno non riesce a essere titolare fisso in una squadra che retrocede in B(Empoli 2016/2017) non può entrare nelle rotazioni di una squadra che lotta per un posto in Champions.
> Io non sono uno che insulta i nostri giocatori. Da tifoso tifo per tutti quelli che indossano la maglia della mia squadra, quindi tifo anche per Mauri fino a quando sarà da noi. Però i fatti sono quelli che ho scritto e non ci vedo nulla di assurdo nel fatto che non venga preso in considerazione.



Mi fa piacere che non ce l'abbiate con José, amici Lineker e sunburn. Il mio intervento non è assolutamente polemico, ma mi preme far sottolineare un mio punto di vista circa la gestione dei giocatori di Gattuso. Il caso di Mauri è emblematico e purtroppo ci porta OT.

Quando è arrivato al Milan c'aveva 19 anni. Non è stato fatto giocare quasi da subito, e ancora adesso risulta praticamente non pervenuto. Scommetto 3 mesi di stipendio che la stragrande maggioranza di noi lo bolla come scarso solo per sentito dire. Addirittura ho sentito discorsi imbarazzanti come l'assunzione sia un regista. Che ci si aspettava da un ragazzo di 20 anni? Sembra quasi che ci debba rivoltare la squadra. E' stato accusato di nullafacenza perché se ne sta buono in panchina, quando poi ci si lamenta se invece Cutrone scalpita. Sono queste disparità di vedute che mi fanno impazzire.

Josè è un onesto mestierante, ma se non altro l'impressione è che, a differenza di un Bertolacci qualsiasi, ci metta un minimo di impegno. Chiaro che se non gioca, non capiremo mai il suo reale valore. Io sinceramente mi fido poco della gestione giocatori che è stata fatta al Milan, visto gli episodi accaduti. Siamo disposti a scusare il turco per 6 mesi di totale anticalcio e poi Mauri viene bersagliato senza nemmeno toccare il campo.

Non lo dico a voi, eh, ma mi sono sentito in dovere di scriverlo perché a me fa dispiacere vedere un ragazzo in panchina quando ci sarebbero state varie opportunità di poterlo usare, e magari adesso avremmo un'altra considerazione.

Perdonatemi lo sfogo.


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Febbraio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Mi fa piacere che non ce l'abbiate con José, amici Lineker e sunburn. Il mio intervento non è assolutamente polemico, ma mi preme far sottolineare un mio punto di vista circa la gestione dei giocatori di Gattuso. Il caso di Mauri è emblematico e purtroppo ci porta OT.
> 
> Quando è arrivato al Milan c'aveva 19 anni. Non è stato fatto giocare quasi da subito, e ancora adesso risulta praticamente non pervenuto. Scommetto 3 mesi di stipendio che la stragrande maggioranza di noi lo bolla come scarso solo per sentito dire. Addirittura ho sentito discorsi imbarazzanti come l'assunzione sia un regista. Che ci si aspettava da un ragazzo di 20 anni? Sembra quasi che ci debba rivoltare la squadra. E' stato accusato di nullafacenza perché se ne sta buono in panchina, quando poi ci si lamenta se invece Cutrone scalpita. Sono queste disparità di vedute che mi fanno impazzire.
> 
> ...



Il livello di Mauri lo vedrai quando se ne andrà. 
Se non ha mai giocato con nessun allenatore, nemmeno a Empoli, qualche dubbio dovrebbe venire.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Febbraio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Il livello di Mauri lo vedrai quando se ne andrà.
> Se non ha mai giocato con nessun allenatore, nemmeno a Empoli, qualche dubbio dovrebbe venire.



Lin, come dicevo, sta passando il messaggio che io lo ritengo chissà cosa. Non è così. Anche se siamo OT, onestamente, tu ritieni plausibile che un ragazzo di 19 anni arriva in squadra e per vari motivi non viene fatto giocare? A me sembra eccessivo dire che non ha mai giocato prima. A quella età certo che non ha potuto mettere in mostra molto. Se André Silva o Higuaín avessero funzionato, forse Cutrone avrebbe fatto la solita fine. Adesso staremmo parlando di uno scarsone, e sappiamo entrambi che non è proprio così. Poi che Josè sia veramente poca roba non lo metto in dubbio. Ma il dubbio rimane. Poteva crescere e acquistare tecnica e personalità. Alla sua età è fondamentale giocare molto, e stabilisci se diventare un buon giocatore o passare una intera carriera di mediocrità. Alla sua età Tassotti faceva letteralmente pena, manco in serie B lo avrebbero preso. Il suo fisico non lo aiuta, ma nelle poche che l'ho visto giocare il piedino non lo tira indietro. L'unica cosa che gli posso muovere è che forse è stato ingenuo a rimanere al Milan (molti ci vedono malafede a causa del suo ingaggio) nonostante le mancanti opportunità.

Io l'unica partita dove l'ho visto fare male è stata in amichevole all'inizio della stagione 2017/2018. Si scusò prontamente via social, dicendo che era troppo emozionato, gesto se non altro apprezzabile.

Poi ci sta benissimo che sia come dici te, sono passati 2 anni di quasi fermo che magari lo condizioneranno per il resto della sua carriera. Parecchi giocatori non possono da subito far vedere cose incredibili stile Mbappé, ha un ruolo poco appariscente e molto delicato. Ai tempi di Sacchi, a quanto diceva lui, il giocatore più importante era Colombo, un medianaccio ex-Udinese che dava equilibrio. E' errato aspettarsi che José spacchi il mondo, specialmente in una squadra come la nostra sempre sul filo della precarietà. A me rimane un fortissimo dubbio che sia stato sfortunato/denigrato e con una gestione più accorta adesso si starebbe parlando di un giocatore magari discreto. Come ripeto, visto il livello e il rendimento di qualcun altro in squadra, non mi sembra che abbia fatto vedere particolari nefandezze.


----------



## Manue (28 Febbraio 2019)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma voi vorreste davvero fare la Champions il prox anno con gattuso? per finire come nel girone di eruopa League magari? boh per me è faticoso pure immaginarlo…
> 
> se poi andremo male non dite cose tipo "purtroppo non è andata come speravamo ecc" perché per me la sorpresa è se andremo bene più che il contrario…
> 
> dirò una cosa che sembrerà paradossale ma ha una sua logicarobabilmente sarebbe meglio confermare Gattuso solo se NON andassimo in Champions...



Solo un pazzo esonera Gattuso se ti porta la squadra in Champions League...
se non vuoi più vedere il mister sulla nostra panchina, devi sperare che non arriva in CL


----------



## Zenos (28 Febbraio 2019)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma voi vorreste davvero fare la Champions il prox anno con gattuso? per finire come nel girone di eruopa League magari? boh per me è faticoso pure immaginarlo…
> 
> se poi andremo male non dite cose tipo "purtroppo non è andata come speravamo ecc" perché per me la sorpresa è se andremo bene più che il contrario…
> 
> dirò una cosa che sembrerà paradossale ma ha una sua logicarobabilmente sarebbe meglio confermare Gattuso solo se NON andassimo in Champions...



Condivido.


----------



## Jino (28 Febbraio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Mi fa piacere che non ce l'abbiate con José, amici Lineker e sunburn. Il mio intervento non è assolutamente polemico, ma mi preme far sottolineare un mio punto di vista circa la gestione dei giocatori di Gattuso. Il caso di Mauri è emblematico e purtroppo ci porta OT.
> 
> Quando è arrivato al Milan c'aveva 19 anni. Non è stato fatto giocare quasi da subito, e ancora adesso risulta praticamente non pervenuto. Scommetto 3 mesi di stipendio che la stragrande maggioranza di noi lo bolla come scarso solo per sentito dire. Addirittura ho sentito discorsi imbarazzanti come l'assunzione sia un regista. Che ci si aspettava da un ragazzo di 20 anni? Sembra quasi che ci debba rivoltare la squadra. E' stato accusato di nullafacenza perché se ne sta buono in panchina, quando poi ci si lamenta se invece Cutrone scalpita. Sono queste disparità di vedute che mi fanno impazzire.
> 
> ...



Mauri è un giocatorino dai. Ha fatto bene al Parma quell'anno perchè come tanti esordienti è tutto più facile, oltretutto giocava in una squadra che per vari motivi gli dava zero pressione. E' arrivato al Milan ed ha sempre deluso, quelle poche volte per carità, ma in generale non si mai dimostrato quello che tutti speravamo fosse. Si parlava di nuovo Mascherano, ve lo ricordo. 

Poi si poteva far giocare un filino in più per averlo in condizione dovesse servire? forse si, forse no, rimane comunque il fatto che sia un giocatorino aimè.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Febbraio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Mauri è un giocatorino dai. Ha fatto bene al Parma quell'anno perchè come tanti esordienti è tutto più facile, oltretutto giocava in una squadra che per vari motivi gli dava zero pressione. E' arrivato al Milan ed ha sempre deluso, quelle poche volte per carità, ma in generale non si mai dimostrato quello che tutti speravamo fosse. Si parlava di nuovo Mascherano, ve lo ricordo.
> 
> Poi si poteva far giocare un filino in più per averlo in condizione dovesse servire? forse si, forse no, rimane comunque il fatto che sia un giocatorino aimè.



Già risposto prima e in altro thread, mi va bene cederlo se arriva qualcuno più forte. Sono ragionevole  Semplicemente non ho mai capito tutto questo bailamme intorno alla sua figura. I problemi del Milan sono altri, e secondo me in varie occasioni poteva giocare. Tutto qui. Con tutto quello che ha giocato mi sembra che siano stati dati giudizi definitivi ed affrettati. Un po' come è successo per Cutrone in questi giorni, già bollato da mandare via a pochi spiccioli. Ma ripeto, non voglio passare come suo difensore a prescindere. Mi auguro che trovi fortuna da altre parti.


----------



## Jino (28 Febbraio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Già risposto prima e in altro thread, mi va bene cederlo se arriva qualcuno più forte. Sono ragionevole  Semplicemente non ho mai capito tutto questo bailamme intorno alla sua figura. I problemi del Milan sono altri, e secondo me in varie occasioni poteva giocare. Tutto qui. Con tutto quello che ha giocato mi sembra che siano stati dati giudizi definitivi ed affrettati. Un po' come è successo per Cutrone in questi giorni, già bollato da mandare via a pochi spiccioli. Ma ripeto, non voglio passare come suo difensore a prescindere. Mi auguro che trovi fortuna da altre parti.



Il calcio è umorale. Guarda Bakayoko. Guarda Cutrone. Poca gente mantiene equilibrio nel calcio, parlo di tifosi, giornalai.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Febbraio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il calcio è umorale. Guarda Bakayoko. Guarda Cutrone. Poca gente mantiene equilibrio nel calcio, parlo di tifosi, giornalai.



Si.


----------



## varvez (2 Marzo 2019)

Depotenziare Higuain: difficile ma non impossibile. 

Depotenziare Piatek: possibile scarpa d'oro, partito a mille anche con noi. Praticamente impossibile. Eppure ci sta riuscendo.

Quando se ne andrà sarà un bene per il futuro di questa squadra. E per la cronaca, De Zerbi con una squadra di mediocri ha fatto miracoli, non Gennaro Ivan Gattuso.


----------



## Hellscream (2 Marzo 2019)

Dite quello che volete, siamo terzi ok, ma io questo catenacciaro ignorante sulla panchina del Milan non lo reggo.

Il giorno che lo cacceranno via a pedate sarà sempre tardi.


----------



## __king george__ (2 Marzo 2019)

siamo terzi...bene….ma quand'è che te ne vai?


----------



## mandraghe (2 Marzo 2019)

Se si va in Champions chissà come giocheremmo un ipotetico Real Milan....


----------



## Clarenzio (2 Marzo 2019)

3° sostituzione insensata, indifendibile.
C'erano Suso e Chala da cacciar fuori prima. Soprattutto lo spagnolo poteva essere rimpiazzato con un Conti fresco e più bravo ad aggredire la profondità.

Malissimo Rino.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Marzo 2019)

Rocco al confronto è Zeman.


----------



## David Drills (2 Marzo 2019)

Gattuso, portaci in Champions e poi togliti dalle p...e, grazie


----------



## __king george__ (2 Marzo 2019)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Gattuso, portaci in Champions e poi togliti dalle p...e, grazie



questo è il mio sogno...apprezzerei davvero tanto la società se avesse questa personalità…...ma purtroppo non lo faranno

(secondo me Leo lo farebbe di corsa)


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Marzo 2019)

Se non avessimo vinto sarebbe stata tutta colpa sua e della sua pessima gestione dei cambi.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Marzo 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> 3° sostituzione insensata, indifendibile.
> C'erano Suso e Chala da cacciar fuori prima. Soprattutto lo spagnolo poteva essere rimpiazzato con un Conti fresco e più bravo ad aggredire la profondità.
> 
> Malissimo Rino.



Purtroppo il cambio Piatek-Cutrone è obbligatorio, non c'è nulla da fare.


----------



## Clarenzio (2 Marzo 2019)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> questo è il mio sogno...apprezzerei davvero tanto la società se avesse questa personalità…...ma purtroppo non lo faranno
> 
> (secondo me Leo lo farebbe di corsa)



Ma per te era il sogno ancora prima che mettesse piede a Milanello. Lo hai sempre contestato, a differenza di Montello meno "rozzo"


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Marzo 2019)

E i numeri continuano a dargli ragione. Il resto non conta nulla.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Marzo 2019)

Il cambio Cutrone-Piatek in un momento delicatissimo della partite é di un livello di ignoranza spaventoso.

Poteva togliere Suso e mettere Conto ala o rafforzare il centrocampo


----------



## Snake (2 Marzo 2019)

uno un minimo competente con un uomo in più mette Conti unico giocatore da transizione e questo va a togliere Piatek per Cutrone che non tiene una palla, boh io sono allibito.


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Marzo 2019)

Imbarazzante Rino... Imbarazzante


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Marzo 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E i numeri continuano a dargli ragione. Il resto non conta nulla.



Un po' come quando i vari governanti a turno si bullano del PIL in salita. Il resto non conta nulla, i numeri son quelli no?


----------



## mandraghe (2 Marzo 2019)

E' da un anno che giochiamo sempre allo stesso modo: catenaccio disperato e poco altro. Mi fanno sorridere coloro che sperano (ancora) in una (fantomatica) crescita. 

Gattuso è questo: veleno, catenaccio, e fissazione per i pupilli.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (2 Marzo 2019)

mi auguro per il bene del milan che a fine stagione lui insieme a chala, suso ,kessie possano fare le valigie .


----------



## Schism75 (2 Marzo 2019)

Purtroppo le partit orride, ma di un orrido peggiore di quello mai visto al Milan, visto che è continuo arroccarsi e difendersi bassi costantemente, tirando poco, creando veramente miseria. Pessima preparazione delle partite, Pessima gestione del turnover (inesistente), pessima lettura della partita, pessima gestione dei cambi. Ma i numeri gli danno ragione purtroppo. Ma continuo a pensare che il futuro del Milan con lui non sia così roseo così come molti pensano.


----------



## malos (2 Marzo 2019)

Male Rino, male.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Marzo 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo il cambio Piatek-Cutrone è obbligatorio, non c'è nulla da fare.



Che poi è pure peggio per le statistiche e il morale di Cutrone. Continua a giocare e a mettere minuti, ma di gol zero spaccato


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Marzo 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Il cambio Cutrone-Piatek in un momento delicatissimo della partite é di un livello di ignoranza spaventoso.
> 
> Poteva togliere Suso e mettere Conto ala o rafforzare il centrocampo



Con Conti ala avresti garantito sia copertura che contropiedi, vero che il Sassuolo non si è mai sbilanciato ma erano comunque in 10

Se proprio devi fare un cambio difensivo fai Suso/Conti

E invece no, ci teniamo lo spagnolo a raccogliere margherite, il turco a sbagliare l'insbagliabile, Castagnetto terzino sinistro e mettiamo Cutrone perché sennò fa il muso lungo e i dispetti


----------



## Davidoff (2 Marzo 2019)

Se arriva quarto lo confermano di sicuro, ma con lui in CL faremo ridere...pessima situazione quella in cui ci ha lasciati Miracessi.


----------



## rossonerosud (2 Marzo 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E i numeri continuano a dargli ragione. Il resto non conta nulla.


perdonami, il tuo è un ragionamento da bar. si deve valutare il gioco oltre il risultato. il real madrid ha mandato via capello dopo uno scudetto vinto.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2019)

L'anno scorso fece bene a Gennaio e Febbraio poi a marzo se non sbaglio incomincio a fare schifo di risultati..

Vediamo che non capiti la stessa cosa

Abbiamo 4 punti in più a differenza dello scorso anno, non mi sembra sta gran cosa. Sono le altre che stanno facendo schifo non noi che stiamo faceno meglio


----------



## Guglielmo90 (2 Marzo 2019)

Queste partite sono uno strazio, davvero. Non lo voglio piu vedere sulla nostra panchina.


----------



## rot-schwarz (2 Marzo 2019)

gattuso a fine stagione ci deve lasciare, il milan non puo' giocare cosi', il milan deve scendere in campo per vincere e convincere, lo posso capire se si gioca contro il barcelona allora va bene ma non contro il sassuolo in casa.


----------



## markjordan (2 Marzo 2019)

il trap e bearzot al confronto erano un zeman al cubo

spiace rino ma non sei da Milan 

i giocatori ci sono o non faremmo risultati con un gioco simile


----------



## rot-schwarz (2 Marzo 2019)

markjordan ha scritto:


> il trap e bearzot al confronto erano un zeman al cubo
> 
> spiace rino ma non sei da Milan
> 
> i giocatori ci sono o non faremmo risultati con un gioco simile



concordo in pieno, anche se vinviamo facciamo delle bruttissime figure..


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Marzo 2019)

.


----------



## rossonerosud (2 Marzo 2019)

tra l'altro si corre il rischio di depotenziare piatek, come ha già fatto con cutrone.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Marzo 2019)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> perdonami, il tuo è un ragionamento da bar. si deve valutare il gioco oltre il risultato. il real madrid ha mandato via capello dopo uno scudetto vinto.



Ho sofferto talmente tanto che mi bastano i risultati. L'inter ci è andato in champions, ci ha fatto addirittura in Triplete a colpi di culo. 

Mi va bene cosi .


----------



## SmokingBianco (2 Marzo 2019)

State veramente esagerando, siamo terzi, TERZI cribbio! Non si può sempre vincere giocando bene, una grande squadra si vede anche quando vince giocando male. È chiaro che siamo in calo fisico, ma finché i risultati sono questi, non gli si può dire niente a Rino


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Marzo 2019)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo le partit orride, ma di un orrido peggiore di quello mai visto al Milan, visto che è continuo arroccarsi e difendersi bassi costantemente, tirando poco, creando veramente miseria. Pessima preparazione delle partite, Pessima gestione del turnover (inesistente), pessima lettura della partita, pessima gestione dei cambi. *Ma i numeri gli danno ragione purtroppo.* Ma continuo a pensare che il futuro del Milan con lui non sia così roseo così come molti pensano.



(sopratutto x il purtroppo da veri milanisti.. meglio settimi e arrivare all'esonero Siiiii)


----------



## rossonerosud (2 Marzo 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ho sofferto talmente tanto che mi bastano i risultati. L'inter ci è andato in champions, ci ha fatto addirittura in Triplete a colpi di culo.
> 
> Mi va bene cosi .



per quest'anno va bene così, ma l'anno prossimo si deve cambiare


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Marzo 2019)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> per quest'anno va bene così, ma l'anno prossimo si deve cambiare



E fino a qui sono concorde. Ma adesso mi godo il terzo posto e mi preoccupo che i ragazzi sono cotti. 
Per il resto io non critico mai nessuno per partito preso.


----------



## rot-schwarz (2 Marzo 2019)

se io fosse il presidente del milan, con un gioco cosi', lo caccerei anche se il milan sarebbe in testa alla classifica


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Marzo 2019)

Non riesco a godere completamente di un sorpasso sull'Inter... è pazzesco. Tra cambi insensati e non gioco, mi resta comunque amarezza e poca speranza per il futuro prossimo.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (2 Marzo 2019)

.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Marzo 2019)

Grande Rino!

Quando é subentrato l’anno scorso con una squadra piú in lotta per la salvezza che per l’EL chi avrebbe mai detto che con lui avremmo fatto in quasi un anno e mezzo una ventina di punti piú di Inter e Roma?

Capacitá di cambiare da grande allenatore.
Ad inizio anno eravamo la squadra che tirava di piú, ma con la difesa colabrodo, adesso la nostra porta é fort Knox.

Non sempre giochiamo bene, ma nessuno lo fa, neanche la Juve, ricordo che pochi giorni fa abbiamo rifilato 3 gol alla Dea a Bergamo.

Con lui cresceremo, come abbiamo sempre fatto da quando é arrivato.

Forza Milan! Forza Rino!


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (2 Marzo 2019)

Il gioco arriverà e si è visto che possiamo giocare meglio di così, ma adesso è più importante fare risultato, che vi piaccia o meno.


----------



## Boomer (2 Marzo 2019)

Oggi ci ha capito poco del gioco di De Zerbi. Cambi sbagliati pure e formazione iniziale rivedibile.


----------



## Jino (2 Marzo 2019)

La Juve nella sua storia non so quante partite e campionati abbia vinto giocando male...ed il Milan quante partite e campionati abbia perso giocando bene... A me vincere piace, sempre, non so voi.


----------



## varvez (2 Marzo 2019)

Il gioco non arriverà per il semplice motivo che Gattuso ha dimostrato nella sua carriera di allenatore di non conoscerlo diverso da quello visto in questo suo anno e mezzo. Punto. Chi pensa il contrario o è terribilmente ottimista o poco lucido nel guardare i fatti.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Marzo 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> *La Juve nella sua storia non so quante partite e campionati abbia vinto giocando male*...ed il Milan quante partite e campionati abbia perso giocando bene... A me vincere piace, sempre, non so voi.



tutte  se non giocava in 15 aveva x me massimo 1 stella

arriviamo da ben 3 partite con 3 gol 
ma siccome possiamo soffrire.. deve essere cacciato 

p.s. io mi ricordo anche partite brutte del Milan dei vari Sheva-Seedorf.Pirlo 
anche con loro si perdeva punti con le piccole eh...


----------



## Masanijey (2 Marzo 2019)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> se io fosse il presidente del milan, con un gioco cosi', lo caccerei anche se il milan sarebbe in testa alla classifica



Ottima strategia


----------



## SmokingBianco (2 Marzo 2019)

varvez ha scritto:


> Il gioco non arriverà per il semplice motivo che Gattuso ha dimostrato nella sua carriera di allenatore di non conoscerlo diverso da quello visto in questo suo anno e mezzo. Punto. Chi pensa il contrario o è terribilmente ottimista o poco lucido nel guardare i fatti.



Ci penseremo quando saremo in champions, visto che sono anni che non ci andiamo e incontreremo squadre molto più forti di noi considerato che nei sorteggi saremo in 3 o 4 fascia, dopo di che vedremo in che condizioni siamo..


----------



## varvez (2 Marzo 2019)

Vedrete che bel derby sta progettando Gattuso


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Marzo 2019)

varvez ha scritto:


> Vedrete che bel derby sta progettando Gattuso



prima deve pensare al Chievo

non volete crederci ma in A si può perdere contro chiunque 
la Roma ha rischiato seriamente con un umile Frosinone


----------



## Masanijey (2 Marzo 2019)

.
[MENTION=3893]Masanijey[/MENTION] al prossimo post del genere verrai bannato


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2019)

Onestissimo ---) http://www.milanworld.net/gattuso-c...suolo-2-marzo-2019-a-vt73583.html#post1778297

Dice quello che sottolineano molti: continuando così sarà difficile mantenere il terzo posto.


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Onestissimo ---) http://www.milanworld.net/gattuso-c...suolo-2-marzo-2019-a-vt73583.html#post1778297
> 
> Dice quello che sottolineano molti: continuando così sarà difficile mantenere il terzo posto.



.


----------



## mandraghe (2 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Onestissimo ---) http://www.milanworld.net/gattuso-c...suolo-2-marzo-2019-a-vt73583.html#post1778297
> 
> Dice quello che sottolineano molti: continuando così sarà difficile mantenere il terzo posto.



Solo i fans scatenati di Gattuso stanno mistificando la realtà, che ci vuole a dire che oggi abbiamo fatto schifo? È palese che queste ultime due partite son state oscene. Ci è andata bene, ma se non invertiamo la rotta sarà durissima. Con tutto che siamo terzi e non si può non essere contenti ed anche un po’ esaltati. Ma non dobbiamo certo pensare che vada tutto bene, perché non è così. La cosa buona, anzi ottima, è che abbiamo sfruttato al meglio gli intoppi delle concorrenti.


----------



## BossKilla7 (2 Marzo 2019)

Anticalcio. E' il figlioccio di Allegri in tutto e per tutto, sono sicuro che se resterà sulla panchina mi passerà anche la voglia di guardare le partite


----------



## Aron (2 Marzo 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Se si va in Champions chissà come giocheremmo un ipotetico Real Milan....



Due difensori fissi sulla linea di porta


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Marzo 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E i numeri continuano a dargli ragione. Il resto non conta nulla.



discorso da juventino...


----------



## Masanijey (2 Marzo 2019)

.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2019)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Anticalcio. E' il figlioccio di Allegri in tutto e per tutto, sono sicuro che se resterà sulla panchina mi passerà anche la voglia di guardare le partite



Secondo me bisogna guardare meglio il catenaccio o meglio fase difensiva. Andrebbe interpretata, una grande fase difensiva è quella dell'Atletico che ti non lascia proprio giocare che, che fai fatica ad arrivare nella loro area.

Quella di Gattuso, secondo me, è una fase difensiva "buona" ma nulla di più. Gli avversari entrano in area con facilità, ti saltano facilmente. Non siamo una squadra imperforabile nonostante i pochi gol subiti che inganna questa statistica.

Io pagherei per avere un Milan alla Atletico, magari. Ma siamo 991991 anni luce eh. 
Oltre al fatto che la nostra fase offensiva si basa su "Date palla a Piatek e si vedrà"


----------



## Boomer (2 Marzo 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo me bisogna guardare meglio il catenaccio o meglio fase difensiva. Andrebbe interpretata, una grande fase difensiva è quella dell'Atletico che ti non lascia proprio giocare che, che fai fatica ad arrivare nella loro area.
> 
> Quella di Gattuso, secondo me, è una fase difensiva "buona" ma nulla di più. Gli avversari entrano in area con facilità, ti saltano facilmente. Non siamo una squadra imperforabile nonostante i pochi gol subiti che inganna questa statistica.
> 
> ...



Ma i giocatori dell'Atletico sono un altro pianeta eh... Magari avessimo noi Koke a centrocampo o Griezmann in attacco. Anche a me piacerebbe pressare più alto ma come fai con due come Suso e Calha?


----------



## Mille e una notte (2 Marzo 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E i numeri continuano a dargli ragione. Il resto non conta nulla.


Gli stessi numeri ti si ritorceranno contro Lollo. Anche l Inter ha avuto periodi fortunati giocando male e sculando, poi nel lungo periodo la verità è saltata fuori. 

Senza contare che questa visione aziendalistica del calcio rende le partite brutte, come sono quelle del Milan: brutte da guardare. Oggi alcuni hanno spento la tv al 70', e il Milan vinceva!


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Ma i giocatori dell'Atletico sono un altro pianeta eh... Magari avessimo noi Koke a centrocampo o Griezmann in attacco. Anche a me piacerebbe pressare più alto ma come fai con due come Suso e Calha?



L'Atletico è sempre stato cosi da quando c'è Simeone. Lo era da quel famoso 2013. Ed a quell'ora non potevi mica dire che avevano top. Quando tutta la squadra la gente sapeva manco chi fossero i giocatori.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> discorso da juventino...



Alla faccia, ce ne vuole a darmi dell o juventino a me dopo 25 anni a san Siro. Semplicemente se la juve vince cosi è cinica se lo facciamo noi Gattuso scarso.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Marzo 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Ma i giocatori dell'Atletico sono un altro pianeta eh... Magari avessimo noi Koke a centrocampo o Griezmann in attacco. Anche a me piacerebbe pressare più alto ma come fai con due come Suso e Calha?



li metti in panchina????


----------



## Boomer (2 Marzo 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'Atletico è sempre stato cosi da quando c'è Simeone. Lo era da quel famoso 2013. Ed a quell'ora non potevi mica dire che avevano top. Quando tutta la squadra la gente sapeva manco chi fosse.



Sono stati bravi a prendere dei giocatori di altissimo livello che non erano famosi.

Io sono sempre stato anti Gattuso ma la squadra non si può snaturare. Oggi abbiamo giocato in 9 oltre al fatto che ci ha capito poco. Anche le altre squadre giocano malissimo ogni tanto e vincono. Oggi ci è andata bene , tutto qua. Gattuso lo conosciamo e ormai è inutile insultarlo. Lo abbiamo già fatto e sappiamo bene quali sono i suoi limiti cosi come sappiamo quelli della squadra. Giochiamo un 4-3-3 ( 4-5-1 ) senza esterni... Ma di che parliamo? L'avete visto Il Turco come ha giocato oggi? Ha sbagliato stop elementari che farebbe anche Muntari ubriaco... Come fai a giocare bene cosi?


----------



## BossKilla7 (2 Marzo 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo me bisogna guardare meglio il catenaccio o meglio fase difensiva. Andrebbe interpretata, una grande fase difensiva è quella dell'Atletico che ti non lascia proprio giocare che, che fai fatica ad arrivare nella loro area.
> 
> Quella di Gattuso, secondo me, è una fase difensiva "buona" ma nulla di più. Gli avversari entrano in area con facilità, ti saltano facilmente. Non siamo una squadra imperforabile nonostante i pochi gol subiti che inganna questa statistica.
> 
> ...



Io non pretendo di vedere calcio champagne, so i limiti che abbiamo ma i zero tiri in porta nel derby e con la Lazio in Coppa Italia, l'atteggiamento da coniglio che mette in campo non appena incontra squadre di medio livello, il modo indecente in cui gestisce i cambi e lascia in campo i suoi feticci, queste sono tutte cose che mi ricordano Allegri. Per quanto riguarda la fase offensiva, ahimè, giochiamo con due cadaveri sugli esterni, l'unica cosa che può fare è quella. Confido che in estate vengano prese due ali serie


----------



## Aron (2 Marzo 2019)

È un bel problema un allenatore che fa giocare sempre i soliti, a prescindere da tattica e condizione fisica. 
Vuol dire che uno può impegnarsi quanto vuole in allenamento e in partita, ma il tecnico “non lo vede” perché altrimenti scavalcherebbe i suoi fedelissimi.

Di questo passo oltre a Cutrone vedremo andare via pure Conti (impensabile che accetti di fare la riserva di Calabria).
Scordiamoci anche l’esterno sinistro, visto che Calhanoglu è titolare fisso in quella posizione.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Marzo 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Alla faccia, ce ne vuole a darmi dell o juventino a me dopo 25 anni a san Siro. Semplicemente se la juve vince cosi è cinica se lo facciamo noi Gattuso scarso.



no la juve ruba e gattuso deve imparare a mettere la gente giusta e ruotarla.

poi me ne frego se fa catenaccio e contropiede, ma lo0 deve fare bene.

guardare solo ai punti non va bene


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Sono stati bravi a prendere dei giocatori di altissimo livello che non erano famosi.
> 
> Io sono sempre stato anti Gattuso ma la squadra non si può snaturare. Oggi abbiamo giocato in 9 oltre al fatto che ci ha capito poco.



Sono stati fortunati ad avere Simeone mica i giocatori, guarda caso poi quasi tutti quelli che hanno lasciato l'Atletico di Simeone hanno poi fallito. Diego Costa unica eccezione. Miranda fuori dall'Atletico nulla di che, Felipe Luiz andò al Chelsea per poi tornare subito all'Atletico.

Hanno un grandissimo allenatore che ha trasforamto una rosa normale in fenomeni ma la loro forza rimane solo nel contesto Atletico.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Marzo 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Gli stessi numeri ti si ritorceranno contro Lollo. Anche l Inter ha avuto periodi fortunati giocando male e sculando, poi nel lungo periodo la verità è saltata fuori.
> 
> Senza contare che questa visione aziendalistica del calcio rende le partite brutte, come sono quelle del Milan: brutte da guardare. Oggi alcuni hanno spento la tv al 70', e il Milan vinceva!



No ma ragazzi c'è un errore di fondo nel giudicare le mie parole. L'ho specificato molte volte su YT che è piu facile. Io non dico che mi piaccia il gioco di Gattuso a me fa SCHIFO. Oggi siamo stati surclassati e siamo stati ridicoli ma a volte nello sport si deve badare di piu alla sostanza che alla pratica. 

Prima parte di stagione = gioco spumeggiante, Milan con più tiri in porta del campionato, risultati ridicoli 
Seconda parte di stagione = gioco ridicolo,Milan che tira 2 volte a partita in porta, risultati super. 

Scegli.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Marzo 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> È un bel problema un allenatore che fa giocare sempre i soliti, a prescindere da tattica e condizione fisica.
> Vuol dire che uno può impegnarsi quanto vuole in allenamento e in partita, ma il tecnico “non lo vede” perché altrimenti scavalcherebbe i suoi fedelissimi.
> 
> Di questo passo oltre a Cutrone vedremo andare via pure Conti (impensabile che accetti di fare la riserva di Calabria).
> Scordiamoci anche l’esterno sinistro, visto che Calhanoglu è titolare fisso in quella posizione.



qualcuno che fa funzionare il cervello. bravo

non ci sono solo i 3 punti...


----------



## Boomer (2 Marzo 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sono stati fortunati ad avere Simeone mica i giocatori, guarda caso poi quasi tutti quelli che hanno lasciato l'Atletico di Simeone hanno poi fallito. Diego Costa unica eccezione. Miranda fuori dall'Atletico nulla di che, Felipe Luiz andò al Chelsea per poi tornare subito all'Atletico.
> 
> Hanno un grandissimo allenatore che ha trasforamto una rosa normale in fenomeni ma la loro forza rimane solo nel contesto Atletico.



Se secondo te giocatori come Koke Godin e Griezmann sono normali allora è meglio che la chiudiamo qui ahahah ... Teniamoci le nostre opinioni e bon.


----------



## Boomer (2 Marzo 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> È un bel problema un allenatore che fa giocare sempre i soliti, a prescindere da tattica e condizione fisica.
> Vuol dire che uno può impegnarsi quanto vuole in allenamento e in partita, ma il tecnico “non lo vede” perché altrimenti scavalcherebbe i suoi fedelissimi.
> 
> Di questo passo oltre a Cutrone vedremo andare via pure Conti (impensabile che accetti di fare la riserva di Calabria).
> Scordiamoci anche l’esterno sinistro, visto che Calhanoglu è titolare fisso in quella posizione.



Su questo concordo totalmente. Calhanoglu deve essere venduto assolutamente in estate perchè è un giocatore da Lega Pro. Non può assolutamente giocare nel Milan e men che meno in un 4-3-3 come esterno. 

Suso pure deve sparire se non riesce a stare in condizione un anno.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Marzo 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sono stati fortunati ad avere Simeone mica i giocatori, guarda caso poi quasi tutti quelli che hanno lasciato l'Atletico di Simeone hanno poi fallito. Diego Costa unica eccezione. Miranda fuori dall'Atletico nulla di che, Felipe Luiz andò al Chelsea per poi tornare subito all'Atletico.
> 
> Hanno un grandissimo allenatore che ha trasforamto una rosa normale in fenomeni ma la loro forza rimane solo nel contesto Atletico.



Come l' Atalanta


----------



## Boomer (2 Marzo 2019)

Avete visto Chiesa e Ilicic nelle azioni dei rispetti gol e assist cosa hanno fatto a centrocampo? Pensate veramente che uno come Suso o Cacanoglu possa farlo? In questo momento non giocherebbero neanche nella sampdoria quei due. Persino Kuame sarebbe meglio.


----------



## zamp2010 (2 Marzo 2019)

non mi piace a vincere col culo perche quando finisce il culo perdi tanti punti...
comunque mi dispiace per Paqueta perche lo vedo molto difensivo, ha perso un po l'attegamento brasiliano...


----------



## Schism75 (2 Marzo 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> (sopratutto x il purtroppo da veri milanisti.. meglio settimi e arrivare all'esonero Siiiii)



Non ho detto che è meglio arrivare settimi. È chiaro che sto godendo per avere superato gli osceni. Ma sono molto preoccupato, perché ritengo che così non si abbia il futuro che meritiamo. Posso volere un Milan che ambisca a posizioni di alta classifica senza parcheggiare per l’80% delle partite il pullman davanti la porta? O bisogna adeguarsi? Il prossimo anno non voglio vedere, come sicuramente accadrà, 90 minuti di catenaccio in champions league.
Con sta cosa dei veri milanisti avete abbondamenfe fracassato i marroni.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> qualcuno che fa funzionare il cervello. bravo
> 
> non ci sono solo i 3 punti...



Quello è il grosso problema. Magari arrivi 3^ o 4^ a fine campionato parcheggiando l'autobus davanti alla porta, però ti ritrovi con una squadra che non ha idea su come fare una azione, e con un Paquetà che è diventato un'incontrista. Piatek magari fa un golletto tra una mezzora da mediano e una da terzino. Tutto molto bello.



Schism75 ha scritto:


> Non ho detto che è meglio arrivare settimi. È chiaro che sto godendo per avere superato gli osceni. Ma sono molto preoccupato, perché ritengo che così non si abbia il futuro che meritiamo. Posso volere un Milan che ambisca a posizioni di alta classifica senza parcheggiare per l’80% delle partite il pullman davanti la porta? O bisogna adeguarsi? Il prossimo anno non voglio vedere, come sicuramente accadrà, 90 minuti di catenaccio in champions league.
> Con sta cosa dei veri milanisti avete abbondamenfe fracassato i marroni.



Condivido. Essere Milanisti è un concetto secondo me molto vago nella testa di qualcuno. Se essere milanista vuol dire essere contento per arrivare magari anche terzo in campionato (e quindi non vincere lo scudetto) e contemporaneamente farmi buttare fuori al primo girone dl CL perché non riesco a fare un tiro in porta, beh, allora io non lo sono. Per me una cosa del genere equivale a rimanere al 6^ posto.


----------



## Pampu7 (2 Marzo 2019)

Passi quest'anno ma dalla prossima stagione pretendo di vedere calcio e con lui non è possibile


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Marzo 2019)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Non ho detto che è meglio arrivare settimi. È chiaro che sto godendo per avere superato gli osceni. Ma sono molto preoccupato, perché ritengo che così non si abbia il futuro che meritiamo. Posso volere un Milan che ambisca a posizioni di alta classifica senza parcheggiare per l’80% delle partite il pullman davanti la porta? O bisogna adeguarsi? Il prossimo anno non voglio vedere, come sicuramente accadrà, 90 minuti di catenaccio in champions league.
> Con sta cosa dei veri milanisti avete abbondamenfe fracassato i marroni.



purtroppo pessima ma pessima scelta del termine 

con purtroppo che devo scrivere? cosa devo pensare ? 
oppure riesci ad argomentarmi anche quel "purtroppo siamo terzi"
senza fare pensare male all'utente che legge ?

poi ripeto veniamo da 3 partite con 3 gol di scarto (in 2) e 2 gol di scarto (in 1) 
cali ci sono.. li vedo.. non dico che abbiamo giocato bene 

ma qui si insultava x un nostro pareggio in casa della Lazio 
xkè la difesa non era quella titolare.. poi nella partita dopo 
la stessa Lazio con la stessa difesa ne subisce 0 e ne fa 3 alla Roma 

mi sa che la coerenza quest'anno non ci sia x nulla 
di questo ne sono sicuro!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Marzo 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Quello è il grosso problema. Magari arrivi 3^ o 4^ a fine campionato parcheggiando l'autobus davanti alla porta, però ti ritrovi con una squadra che non ha idea su come fare una azione, e con un Paquetà che è diventato un'incontrista. Piatek magari fa un golletto tra una mezzora da mediano e una da terzino. Tutto molto bello.
> 
> 
> Condivido. Essere Milanisti è un concetto secondo me molto vago nella testa di qualcuno. Se essere milanista vuol dire essere contento per arrivare magari anche terzo in campionato (e quindi non vincere lo scudetto) e contemporaneamente farmi buttare fuori al primo girone dl CL perché non riesco a fare un tiro in porta, beh, allora io non lo sono. Per me una cosa del genere equivale a rimanere al 6^ posto.



Ultime 4 partite, 4 vittorie, 10 gol fatti, 1 subito (da Atalanta, rimontato). 

Non é che ogni vlta che esce una partita meno offensiva deve esserne montato 7n caso.


----------



## mandraghe (2 Marzo 2019)

La cosa che non capisco è come alcuni accettino tranquillamente il fatto che il Sassuolo sia venuto a San Siro ci abbia preso a pallate e che ci si sia salvati grazie ad una buona dose del suddetto culo.

Ok siamo terzi, ma tra martedì e oggi si son visti due spettacoli pietosi, robe che nulla hanno a che fare con la nostra storia.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Marzo 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ultime 4 partite, 4 vittorie, 10 gol fatti, 1 subito (da Atalanta, rimontato).
> 
> Non é che ogni vlta che esce una partita meno offensiva deve esserne montato 7n caso.



Ho capito Zosimo, però scusa, a me va bene fare risultato, ma vedere la mia squadra del cuore che è piombata in poco più di 10 anni da essere sul tetto del mondo a rinchiudersi in difesa 11 contro 10 in casa col Sassuolo a me provoca dolore ... Onestamente, in tutte le partite di campionato, le partite giocate a garbo si contano sulle dita di una mano e avanzano dita, eh. Poi ok, non è che batto i piedi per vedere costantemente gioco offensivo, ma un minimo ... D*o cristo, qui è una sofferenza continua. Perdonami.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Marzo 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ho capito Zosimo, però scusa, a me va bene fare risultato, ma vedere la mia squadra del cuore che è piombata in poco più di 10 anni da essere sul tetto del mondo a rinchiudersi in difesa 11 contro 10 in casa col Sassuolo a me provoca dolore ... Onestamente, in tutte le partite di campionato, le partite giocate a garbo si contano sulle dita di una mano e avanzano dita, eh. Poi ok, non è che batto i piedi per vedere costantemente gioco offensivo, ma un minimo ... D*o cristo, qui è una sofferenza continua. Perdonami.



Fare riferimento al passato non ha senso. É come quei tifosi del Torino che chiamano tutti i giorni in radiomper lamentarsi della squadra e di Cairo che non fa una squadra in grado di battere la Juve vome ai tmpi d’oro.

Per fortuna, diversamente da Torino, Genoa, Pro Vercelli... la nostra societá ha deciso di tornare in alto con i giusti tempi.

Riguardo alla partita difensiva, ti ho appunto ricordato che questa viene all’interno di un ciclo dive abbiamo giocato bene e segnato 3 gol in tutte le ultime 3 partite. 
Oggi sono stati Gattuso e la squadra i primi a sottolineare che come oggi sempre nin va bene. Ma non lo é stato e non lo sará.
Oghi festeggiamo perché siamo riusciti a vincere in una giornata no e dopo secoli siamo terzi in pieno girone di ritorno con 4 punti sulla quinta.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Marzo 2019)

Oggi abbiamo giocato peggio che con la Lazio. È inaccettabile che il Milan si faccia prendere a schiaffi in casa dal Sassuolo. Peraltro in 11 contro 10. Posso accettare di giocare meno bene, di fare meno possesso palla, ma qui non si fa una azione offensiva. Inutile dire che la squadra non è riuscita a sviluppare se tu non sai sviluppare una beata mazza, né una idea di calcio minimamente pensato per far male all'avversario da inizio stagione. Paquetà trasformato in mediano, ormai è diventato un nuovo frattuso. Calhanoglu e Suso sempre in campo: il turco ormai hai la certezza che farà schifo, mentre lo spagnolo non fa altro che mettersi la palla sul sinistro e rientrare. Svogliato, abulico, senza alcuna idea di quello che fare con la palla tra i piedi.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Marzo 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Fare riferimento al passato non ha senso. É come quei tifosi del Torino che chiamano tutti i giorni in radiomper lamentarsi della squadra e di Cairo che non fa una squadra in grado di battere la Juve vome ai tmpi d’oro.
> 
> Per fortuna, diversamente da Torino, Genoa, Pro Vercelli... la nostra societá ha deciso di tornare in alto con i giusti tempi.
> 
> ...



Beh, via, siamo il Milan, con tutto il rispetto per il Torino 
A parte gli scherzi, ho già scritto che sono consapevole che non siamo in una posizione di supremazia e quindi ora va bene guardare al sodo. Ok per essere terzi, però parallelelamente deve migliorare la qualità di gioco, altrimenti rischiamo di specializzarci in difensivismo e perdiamo di vista la parte offensiva. Gattuso da una parte lo ammette, però da quell'altra sembra faccia esattamente il contrario con discutibili scelte. Adesso cominciamo ad avere discreti giocatori in rosa, che le altre squadre ci invidiano. Io mi aspetto e mi auguro che queste ultime due partite siano un'eccezione e non la regola, da qui in avanti.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Marzo 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Beh, via, siamo il Milan, con tutto il rispetto per il Torino
> A parte gli scherzi, ho già scritto che sono consapevole che non siamo in una posizione di supremazia e quindi ora va bene guardare al sodo. Ok per essere terzi, però parallelelamente deve migliorare la qualità di gioco, altrimenti rischiamo di specializzarci in difensivismo e perdiamo di vista la parte offensiva. Gattuso da una parte lo ammette, però da quell'altra sembra faccia esattamente il contrario con discutibili scelte. Adesso cominciamo ad avere discreti giocatori in rosa, che le altre squadre ci invidiano. Io mi aspetto e mi auguro che queste ultime due partite siano un'eccezione e non la regola, da qui in avanti.



Con Inter e Juve saremo comunque difensivi. Nelle altre partite mi aspetto di no.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Marzo 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Con Inter e Juve saremo comunque difensivi. Nelle altre partite mi aspetto di no.



Con quelle due (e anche il Napoli) mi va bene non solo non avere gioco offensivo, ma anche perdere. Ma con le altre possiamo e dobbiamo farci valere.


----------



## EmmePi (2 Marzo 2019)

Già lo vedo gottuso al derby con le mutande tremanti... il pullman davanti la porta non basterà... metterà il Mose.

Donnarumma sarà il giocatore più avanzato.


----------



## Freddiedevil (3 Marzo 2019)

Oggi male. Ma per me averla vinta giocando così è sinonimo di forza mentale. Il problema arriverebbe qualora dovessimo giocare così sempre tutte le partite perchè puoi non essere così fortunato. 
In ogni caso non mi allarmerei più di tanto, Gattuso sta facendo un buon lavoro, soprattutto dietro, dove la squadra è solida.


----------



## kYMERA (3 Marzo 2019)

Il Milan é un po' stanco, sia fisicamente che psicologicamente. 
Intelligente capire subito il cambio di Bakayoko, ma ora serve far rifiatare qualcuno e mettere dentro energie fresche: Biglia c'é, Conti anche. Provare a mettere anche Cutrone dall'inizio o pensare di giocare con un 4-4-2 in alcune partite.
Siamo l'unica squadra che gioca con gli stessi centrocampisti praticamente da inizio stagione, questo anche perché abbiamo un centrocampo osceno in panchina.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (3 Marzo 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Ma i giocatori dell'Atletico sono un altro pianeta eh... Magari avessimo noi Koke a centrocampo o Griezmann in attacco. Anche a me piacerebbe pressare più alto ma come fai con due come Suso e Calha?



C'è del tenero con quei due. Li lasci in panchina, almeno uno. C'è Castillejo in forma. Mauri e Laxalt in Siberia. Conti fa il magazziniere. E poi mi toglie Piatek e Paquetà... certo, le bestemmie.
Magari prova le due punte per vincere imperativamente con col Sassuolo in casa davanti a 62000 spettatori. Hai voglia a riempire di nuovo lo stadio con questi spettacoli, verranno per ammirare gli avversari magari.


----------



## CarpeDiem (3 Marzo 2019)

Oggi perfetto, partita da grande squadra, mi sembrava di essere tornato al 1993.


----------



## Garrincha (3 Marzo 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Con Inter e Juve saremo comunque difensivi. Nelle altre partite mi aspetto di no.



Ti aspetti molto male, ancora non avete realizzato che Gattuso con Nereo Rocco e Simeone non ci azzecca niente e non sa cosa voglia dire fase offensiva

Gattuso giocherà sempre così anche con le squadre di serie C


----------



## colcuoresivince (3 Marzo 2019)

Critiare gattuso con 4 gol subiti nelle ultime 11 partite e terzo posto nonostante mesi e mesi con emzza rosa fuori per infortuni vari, significa davvero capire ben poco di calcio.
Quando giochimao bene e perdiamo sento "eh ma l importante è vincere", se dopo alcune ottime partite tirimao un po' il fiato con prestazioni di basso livello ma vinciamo "e no giochiamo male gattuso via".


----------



## SoloMVB (3 Marzo 2019)

Voglio solo credere che Gattuso sia uno step necessario per tornare grandi,come lo furono del Neri e Ferrara per i gobbi post calciopoli.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Marzo 2019)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Voglio solo credere che Gattuso sia uno step necessario per tornare grandi,come lo furono del Neri e Ferrara per i gobbi post calciopoli.



Mamsiete fuori di testa.....
Quelli non vincevano un apartita nenache se gli avversari giocavano in 9.

Gattuso da quando é arrivato, in 50 partite hanfatto 23 punti in piú di Inter Roma e Lazio.

Ci ha presi che in 10 partite avevamo fatto un torale di 40 punti jn meno di queste 3 e dopo di lui abbiamo fatto 23 punti in piú... 11 in piú dell’Inter...

Abbiamo nel girone di ritorno una difesa d’acciaio.....

Del Neri, Ferrara....


Guarda che Gattuso é l’Antonio Conte della Juve solo che rispetto a quello é meno st....zo


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Marzo 2019)

Ovviamente non va bene niente neanche oggi che siamo terzi mentre le altre perdono. Olè


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Marzo 2019)

Allenatore dalla pochezza tecnica imbarazzante. La cosa positiva è che i giocatori lo seguono, quindi da questo punto di vista c'è ben poco da contestare. La difficoltà maggiore sta nel fatto che non vuole provare, nemmeno con le piccole squadre, a far prendere un minimo di coraggio a questa squadra. Il Milan HA i giocatori per pressare alto. Castillejo, Calhanoglu, Piatek, Cutrone, Kessie, Bakayoko, Paquetà, Conti sono giocatori aggressivi, possono tranquillamente salire col pressing. Ripeto: no calcio champagne, ma più coraggio.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Marzo 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente non va bene niente neanche oggi che siamo terzi mentre le altre perdono. Olè


Messaggi come questo però non hanno senso, non è che devo stendere un tappeto rosso a Gattuso.


----------



## vannu994 (3 Marzo 2019)

colcuoresivince ha scritto:


> Critiare gattuso con 4 gol subiti nelle ultime 11 partite e terzo posto nonostante mesi e mesi con emzza rosa fuori per infortuni vari, significa davvero capire ben poco di calcio.
> Quando giochimao bene e perdiamo sento "eh ma l importante è vincere", se dopo alcune ottime partite tirimao un po' il fiato con prestazioni di basso livello ma vinciamo "e no giochiamo male gattuso via".


Secondo me fino a quando saremo tra il terzo ed il quarto posto al mister si potrà contestare ben poco, nonostante il suo calcio non mi piaccia per niente (ieri se non avesse giocato il Milan avrei cambiato canale, partita oscena), i risultati sono dalla sua parte quindi bravo lui e la squadra. A fine anno si faranno le valutazioni. Certo se dovessimo andare in champions e ci presentiamo con questo atteggiamento in campo, le prendiamo da tutti.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (3 Marzo 2019)

Ho la sensazione dopo le parole del post partita che nonostante la vittoria Gattuso abbia ricevuto una strigliata.
IMHO


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Marzo 2019)

Penso ormai di averlo inquadrato come filosofia calcistica e credo non sia sbagliato definire il mister un catenacciaro di qualità.
Il mister ama i giocatori di qualità e gli piace catechizzarli sulle posture, le diagonali, le marcature, le uscite e tutti i concetti difensivi.
In fase di possesso poi con questi uomini si garantisce un possesso palla di qualità estremizzando a volte il concetto.
Credo che in questa filosofia attinga tanto da ancelotti e faccia tesoro dell'esperienza al milan da calciatore.
Al mister manca però il concetto 'verticale' del calcio, mancano le idee 'importanti' negli ultimi 25 metri e manca troppo spesso il coraggio di proporre qualcosa senza una profilassi tattica eccessiva.
Il milan di ancelotti si poteva anche permettere di palleggiare sotto ritmo perchè poi aveva kaka, sheva , inzaghi,pirlo, seedorf, tra gli altri, che acceleravano e bucavano le difese avversarie noi invece coi giocatori a disposizione siamo soporiferi.
Il secondo tempo di ieri è stato degno del miglior calcio portoghese.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (3 Marzo 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Se si va in Champions chissà come giocheremmo un ipotetico Real Milan....



Non serve scomodare il Real, ci mettiamo a fare catenaccio con avversari di valore medio, in Europa basterebbe un Leverkusen a farci giocare così. 
Io ormai sono "rassegnato" a come intende il calcio Gattuso, al momento sono focalizzato ad ottenere l'obiettivo quarto posto, anche se so che la filosofia gattusiana non mi piace e non mi piacerà mai. Il problema adesso è la forma di alcuni elementi chiave che hanno speso tanto (infatti pure su come sono gestiti turn over e sostituzioni c'è da ridire), ché se non si recupera quella allora sono dolori...perché il calcio di Gattuso si poggia molto sulla prestanza atletica.


----------



## fra29 (3 Marzo 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E i numeri continuano a dargli ragione. Il resto non conta nulla.



Da quando "vincere è unica cosa che conta"? Siamo diventati la Juve?


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Marzo 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Penso ormai di averlo inquadrato come filosofia calcistica e credo non sia sbagliato definire il mister un catenacciaro di qualità.
> Il mister ama i giocatori di qualità e gli piace catechizzarli sulle posture, le diagonali, le marcature, le uscite e tutti i concetti difensivi.
> In fase di possesso poi con questi uomini si garantisce un possesso palla di qualità estremizzando a volte il concetto.
> Credo che in questa filosofia attinga tanto da ancelotti e faccia tesoro dell'esperienza al milan da calciatore.
> ...



Sono abbastanza d'accordo, anche se per me Gattuso andrebbe un gioco più corale e dinamico, come riusciamo a fare solo raramente. 
Alle idee però poi corrispondono anche le caratteristiche dei giocatori. Con un mediano di rottura e lineare come Bakayoko e due esterni compassati e statici come Suso e Hakan viene fuori un gioco un po' di conseguenza. 
Insomma i concetti di gioco sono condizionati dalle caratteristiche dei giocatori, c'è poco da fare.

Sul discorso del concetto verticale però non sono d'accordo. Il poco fatto ieri è nato da verticalizzazioni di 30 metri, ma il problema è che solo Piatek e Kessie aggrediscono lo spazio, tutti gli altri non dettano mai il passaggio per la verticalizzazione. Anche di recente abbiamo segnato goal pesanti in verticale (Napoli, Roma) ma ci mancano proprio i giocatori per farlo.

Ieri c'è stata una ripartenza nella ripresa con Suso lanciato nello spazio, in campo aperto, dove è stato recuperato in tre passo da Peluso e poi ha sbagliato l'appoggio in mezzo di destro... se facciamo il paragone con l'affondo di Chiesa sul terzo goal contro l'Atalanta, azione con uno sviluppo simile, la differenza è laconica e disarmante.


----------



## Davidoff (3 Marzo 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Mamsiete fuori di testa.....
> Quelli non vincevano un apartita nenache se gli avversari giocavano in 9.
> 
> Gattuso da quando é arrivato, in 50 partite hanfatto 23 punti in piú di Inter Roma e Lazio.
> ...



Se guardiamo solo i numeri facciamo come Galliani che comprava gli attaccanti in base alle statistiche della Panini, una visione terribilmente limitata della situazione. Nelle ultime partite siamo stati molto fortunati sia in difesa che in attacco, ma è palese che non possiamo continuare a farci prendere a pallate subendo zero e segnare alla prima occasione utile, è la stessa cosa che ha fatto l'Inter nel girone di andata scorso e che abbiamo fatto noi 2 anni fa, quando eravamo secondi. Poi quando il fattore C torna alla normalità i nodi vengono al pettine e si precipita. Badare bene, ci può stare essere poco brillanti in alcuni periodi dell'anno, ma noi siamo sistematicamente sterili in attacco e impauriti in difesa, salvati da San Donnarumma e Kulovic. Se poi pensate che arrivando quarti e comprando 2-3 giocatori tra esterni e centrocampo diventeremo l'Atletico mi fa piacere, io dubito che vedremo qualcosa di diverso l'anno prossimo. Gattuso si **** sotto pure contro il Benevento e il Dudelange, il suo approccio è quello.


----------



## fra29 (3 Marzo 2019)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Se arriva quarto lo confermano di sicuro, ma con lui in CL faremo ridere...pessima situazione quella in cui ci ha lasciati Miracessi.



Io tempo fa osai dire che aprire un progetto con lui, dopo eventuale CL, ci farebbe buttare anni verso la "vera" rinascita.
Con questa "idea" di calcio il prossimo anno saremmo la barzelletta della CL, un danno di immagine notevole.. 
E non parlatemi di uomini perché abbiamo visto che puoi giocare a calcio anche con Locatelli e Djuricic semplicemente Rino ha ricreato al Milan quanto già visto a Pisa (miglior difesa e peggior attacco)


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Marzo 2019)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Non serve scomodare il Real, ci mettiamo a fare catenaccio con avversari di valore medio, in Europa basterebbe un Leverkusen a farci giocare così.
> Io ormai sono "rassegnato" a come intende il calcio Gattuso, al momento sono focalizzato ad ottenere l'obiettivo quarto posto, anche se so che la filosofia gattusiana non mi piace e non mi piacerà mai. Il problema adesso è la forma di alcuni elementi chiave che hanno speso tanto (infatti pure su come sono gestiti turn over e sostituzioni c'è da ridire), ché se non si recupera quella allora sono dolori...perché il calcio di Gattuso si poggia molto sulla prestanza atletica.



Magari se andassimo in CL potremmo prendere giocatori in grado di fare due passaggi di fila al posto dei vari Calhanoglu\Kessié e via dicendo, la butto la


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Marzo 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Sono abbastanza d'accordo, anche se per me Gattuso andrebbe un gioco più corale e dinamico, come riusciamo a fare solo raramente.
> Alle idee però poi corrispondono anche le caratteristiche dei giocatori. Con un mediano di rottura e lineare come Bakayoko e due esterni compassati e statici come Suso e Hakan viene fuori un gioco un po' di conseguenza.
> Insomma i concetti di gioco sono condizionati dalle caratteristiche dei giocatori, c'è poco da fare.
> 
> ...



Non mi riferivo al lanci della difesa ma agli allunghi di ali, terzini e mezze ali imbeccati in verticale.
Tanto per intenderci in questa peculiarità è un maestro Giampaolo.
A gattuso piacciono le uscite col palleggio fitto e i triangolini delle due catene di gioco.
Calabria-kessie-suso da una parte, RR-calha-paquetà dall'altra : i triangoli tattici del mister che lo portano ad amare il 4-3-3.


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Marzo 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non mi riferivo al lanci della difesa ma agli allunghi di ali, terzini e mezze ali imbeccati in verticale.
> Tanto per intenderci in questa peculiarità è un maestro Giampaolo.
> A gattuso piacciono le uscite col palleggio fitto e i triangolini delle due catene di gioco.
> Calabria-kessie-suso da una parte, RR-calha-paquetà dall'altra : i triangoli tattici del mister che lo portano ad amare il 4-3-3.



Si Gattuso ama il gioco dal basso, certamente, e ragionato.
Ma per avere gli allunghi e le verticalizzazione sugli esterni ci vogliono i giocatori con le caratteristiche. 
Manca la riprova... avessimo Salah e Mane Gattuso chiederebbe di sviluppare allo stesso modo sulla trequarti?
Il tempo ci dirà se è Gattuso a volere due esterni che palleggiano e non dribblano per costruire sui triangoli o se costruiamo in questo modo perché abbiamo solo esterni che palleggiano e non dribblano...
Sarebbe interessante conoscere le discussioni tecniche su questi aspetti con Maldini e Leonardo.


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Marzo 2019)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Io tempo fa osai dire che aprire un progetto con lui, dopo eventuale CL, ci farebbe buttare anni verso la "vera" rinascita.
> Con questa "idea" di calcio il prossimo anno saremmo la barzelletta della CL, un danno di immagine notevole..
> E non parlatemi di uomini perché abbiamo visto che puoi giocare a calcio anche con Locatelli e Djuricic semplicemente Rino ha ricreato al Milan quanto già visto a Pisa (miglior difesa e peggior attacco)



Oddio ieri De Zerbi mi ha ricordato il nostro amato Montella... hanno giocato a giralapalla.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (3 Marzo 2019)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Magari se andassimo in CL potremmo prendere giocatori in grado di fare due passaggi di fila al posto dei vari Calhanoglu\Kessié e via dicendo, la butto la



Ma magari! Quella la considero una priorità per cui, almeno temporaneamente, mi farei andar bene Gattuso. Soprattutto per una cessione del turco farei festa grande. Comunque ragazzi, la filosofia calcistica di Gattuso è quella, non aspettiamoci cambiamenti, se mai qualche miglioramento se appunto sostituiamo certi cadaveri con gente almeno normale.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Marzo 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Si Gattuso ama il gioco dal basso, certamente, e ragionato.
> Ma per avere gli allunghi e le verticalizzazione sugli esterni ci vogliono i giocatori con le caratteristiche.
> Manca la riprova... avessimo Salah e Mane Gattuso chiederebbe di sviluppare allo stesso modo sulla trequarti?
> Il tempo ci dirà se è Gattuso a volere due esterni che palleggiano e non dribblano per costruire sui triangoli o se costruiamo in questo modo perché abbiamo solo esterni che palleggiano e non dribblano...
> Sarebbe interessante conoscere le discussioni tecniche su questi aspetti con Maldini e Leonardo.



Non penso caschi il mondo se negli ultimi 20' butti nella mischia conti per suso per avere un pò di gamba nello spazio.
Se non rinuncia al domino della palla di suso inizio ad avere qualche sospetto.


----------



## Boomer (3 Marzo 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> C'è del tenero con quei due. Li lasci in panchina, almeno uno. C'è Castillejo in forma. Mauri e Laxalt in Siberia. Conti fa il magazziniere. E poi mi toglie Piatek e Paquetà... certo, le bestemmie.
> Magari prova le due punte per vincere imperativamente con col Sassuolo in casa davanti a 62000 spettatori. Hai voglia a riempire di nuovo lo stadio con questi spettacoli, verranno per ammirare gli avversari magari.



Ah sul fatto che ha sbagliato formazione iniziale e cambi penso che siamo tutti d'accordo.


----------



## EmmePi (3 Marzo 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente non va bene niente neanche oggi che siamo terzi mentre le altre perdono. Olè



Ma francamente perchè il Milan di gottuso gioca al calcio????


----------



## EmmePi (3 Marzo 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Mamsiete fuori di testa.....
> Quelli non vincevano un apartita nenache se gli avversari giocavano in 9.
> 
> Gattuso da quando é arrivato, in 50 partite hanfatto 23 punti in piú di Inter Roma e Lazio.
> ...




Ma vi rendete conto che se ieri Gigione non avesse fatto quella parata da extraterrestre oggi staremmo a commentare una sconfitta casalinga si o no?
E non venitemi a dire che il portiere deve parare, quella di ieri ed altre parate quest'anno sono da Top Player, un portiere normale non l'avrebbe fatte...

Il fatto è che Kulovic ha cambiato casacca ed ha passato la sponda del naviglio!!!


----------



## Schism75 (3 Marzo 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> purtroppo pessima ma pessima scelta del termine
> 
> con purtroppo che devo scrivere? cosa devo pensare ?
> oppure riesci ad argomentarmi anche quel "purtroppo siamo terzi"
> ...



Perché non ho mai nascosto le mie fortissime perplessità su questo allenatore, che in oramai in 1 stagione e mezza, non ha mostrato nessun segno di miglioramento. Non è certo un abbozzo di tiki taka davanti la difesa, fatto da noi in maniera oscena, che ne fa un rivoluzionario. Di Montella cosa dovremmo dire allora? Quali movimenti o azioni sono il suo marchio di fabbrica? Palla a Suso e speriamo succeda qualcosa. La preparazione delle partite è spesso errata, così come gli 11 iniziali, le sostituzioni tardive e spesso sballate, la turnazione scarsa e l’ostinazione verso alcuni “protetti” (Conti e Castillejo tanto per dirne due, ma anche Laxalt, potrebbero dare molto riposo ad alcuni giocatori fuori forma)
Ti invito a pensare, da quando siede sulla panchina del Milan, a quanti fine partita ti sei sentito con un bel: ”ah che bella vittoria meritata in scioltezza” o “Finalmente stiamo tornando il Milan”. E quante invece hai imprecato per la roba oscena vista in campo. Il bilancio secondo me sarà notevolmente pendente per questa seconda asserzione. Perché ti ricordo che siamo il Milan, non una provinciale qualsiasi, con tutto il rispetto, che si può accontentare di vincere 1-0 la big di turno, anche se con il pullman parcheggiato.
Sì certo siamo terzi, ma non non mi piace perdere l’obiettività delle cose, perché dobbiamo ringraziare fortemente il suicidio dell’Inter nella gestione Icardi, e l’anno altalenante delle Romane (che comunque sul campo ci hanno fatto dannare, e in alcune partite presi anche a pallonate). Si prendiamo meno goal ora, ma praticamente ci difendiamo solo.
Però temo che questo darà adito ai soliti fraintendimenti del mondo Milan, con una sua permanenza anche per i prossimi anni, cosa che per me deleteria perchè non non lo ritengo l’allenatore che ci porterà al top. Ecco il mio “purtroppo”.


----------



## rossonerosud (3 Marzo 2019)

allora, voglio esprimere per bene il mio pensiero: gattuso sta facendo discretamente bene, ha una squadra con molte lacune e ha trovato l'assetto giusto non tanto per parla esprimere al meglio, ma per ottenere dei risultati. va sostenuto AL MASSIMO fino alla fine del campionato. dopodichè, a qualificazione champions ottenuta (si spera), va ringraziato di cuore e congedato con tutti gli onori del caso. perchè va congedato? perchè noi siamo il MILAN, e chi ha più di 35 anni sa di cosa sto parlando. sto parlando di una squadra che ha sempre vinto attraverso il gioco, e che il gioco lo ha comandato, in casa e fuori. alla solita obiezione di chi dice NON SIAMO più quel milan, io dico che questa nuova dirigenza sta provando a farci diventare di nuovo QUEL MILAN, e per fare questo la strada gattuso non è la strada giusta. va preso un allenatore che insegni gioco e che imponga gioco. gattuto è un difensivista, puoi comprargli anche messi e cristiano ronaldo ma giocherà sempre così. vedi allegri alla juve. vogliamo perdere tempo come la juve? ho 41 anni, ne ho viste molte, ho visto il grande milan e l'evoluzione del calcio moderno. non ho mai visto un allenatore difensivista diventare un allenatore che imponga gioco, MAI. quindi? quindi, ripeto, massimo sostegno a gattuso fino alle fine dell'anno e poi si cambi. il mio sogno? klopp.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (3 Marzo 2019)

sfugge il dettaglio che loro hanno avuto una settimana per preparala.
noi invece abbiamo giocato in coppa italia.
comunque deve incomincire a far ruotare qualcuno.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Marzo 2019)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Passi quest'anno ma dalla prossima stagione pretendo di vedere calcio e con lui non è possibile



però io vorrei chiarire un mio concetto. io penso che vedere calcio non voglia dire giocare col possesso e prendere 10 contropiedi a partita, ma giocare secondo le caratteristiche della squadra.

l'anno scorso con montella i giornalisti dicevano "questa squadra è nata per il possesso ed è questa la strada da seguire".

gran ****.ata, e si sono visti i risultati. sta squadra non può giocare difesa alta e possesso. va più che bene giocare chiusi... ma a tutto c'è un limite.

attenzone perchè le possibilità di contropiede le creiamo sempre. il problema è che non vengono finalizzate. perchè?????
perchè il caprone non riesce a capire che suso e chalanoglu sono inguardabili in tutto, ma soprattutto in contropiede. le alternative ci sono e si chiamano conti e castillejo. e anche laxalt.
questi vanno messi per chiudere le partite, e non tirare giù piatek che cutrone tecnicamente non ce la fa a condurre contropiedi decenti!!!!

l'idea di gioca non è sbagliata (anche se troppo estremizzata), sono gli uomini che sbaglia continuamente.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Marzo 2019)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> allora, voglio esprimere per bene il mio pensiero: gattuso sta facendo discretamente bene, ha una squadra con molte lacune e ha trovato l'assetto giusto non tanto per parla esprimere al meglio, ma per ottenere dei risultati. va sostenuto AL MASSIMO fino alla fine del campionato. dopodichè, a qualificazione champions ottenuta (si spera), va ringraziato di cuore e congedato con tutti gli onori del caso. perchè va congedato? perchè noi siamo il MILAN, e chi ha più di 35 anni sa di cosa sto parlando. sto parlando di una squadra che ha sempre vinto attraverso il gioco, e che il gioco lo ha comandato, in casa e fuori. alla solita obiezione di chi dice NON SIAMO più quel milan, io dico che questa nuova dirigenza sta provando a farci diventare di nuovo QUEL MILAN, e per fare questo la strada gattuso non è la strada giusta. va preso un allenatore che insegni gioco e che imponga gioco. gattuto è un difensivista, puoi comprargli anche messi e cristiano ronaldo ma giocherà sempre così. vedi allegri alla juve. vogliamo perdere tempo come la juve? ho 41 anni, ne ho viste molte, ho visto il grande milan e l'evoluzione del calcio moderno. non ho mai visto un allenatore difensivista diventare un allenatore che imponga gioco, MAI. quindi? quindi, ripeto, massimo sostegno a gattuso fino alle fine dell'anno e poi si cambi. il mio sogno? klopp.



si ma klopp non è che sia l'esempio dell'imporre il gioco... anche lui è equilibrato e si difende bene. ma poi fa dei contropiedi micidiali....


----------



## rossonerosud (3 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si ma klopp non è che sia l'esempio dell'imporre il gioco... anche lui è equilibrato e si difende bene. ma poi fa dei contropiedi micidiali....



klopp attua un sistema liquido. inzia accorto, poi la squadra si plasma intorno all'avversario e lo stritola.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Marzo 2019)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> klopp attua un sistema liquido. inzia accorto, poi la squadra si plasma intorno all'avversario e lo stritola.



ed è proprio quello che mi piacerebbe a me. adattarsi. perchè di milan di sacchi non ce ne saranno più.

cambiando discorso, locatelli adesso fa la mezz'ala. lo abbiamo visto 2-3 anni al milan che non era capace di fare il regista ma aveva le chiare doti da mezzala. ma nessuno se ne è accorto nello staff?????????


----------



## Abraham (3 Marzo 2019)

Mamma mia ragazzi, non immagino se avessimo perso/pareggiato ieri cosa non usciva qui dentro...


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Marzo 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non penso caschi il mondo se negli ultimi 20' butti nella mischia conti per suso per avere un pò di gamba nello spazio.
> Se non rinuncia al domino della palla di suso inizio ad avere qualche sospetto.



Manca la riprova. Vedremo col tempo.
Però invocare Conti ala è raschiare il barile... significa proprio che non abbiamo esterni decenti in rosa.


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ed è proprio quello che mi piacerebbe a me. adattarsi. perchè di milan di sacchi non ce ne saranno più.
> 
> cambiando discorso, locatelli adesso fa la mezz'ala. lo abbiamo visto 2-3 anni al milan che non era capace di fare il regista ma aveva le chiare doti da mezzala. ma nessuno se ne è accorto nello staff?????????



L'anno scorso Locatelli giocato quasi sempre da mezzala.


----------



## rossonerosud (3 Marzo 2019)

Abraham ha scritto:


> Mamma mia ragazzi, non immagino se avessimo perso/pareggiato ieri cosa non usciva qui dentro...



fratello mio, ma con questo gioco i pareggi e le sconfitte non tarderanno. il terzo posto è solo momentaneo a meno che inter, roma e lazio non continuino a fare schifo. il che, intendiamoci, può anche succedere eh.


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Marzo 2019)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> klopp attua un sistema liquido. inzia accorto, poi la squadra si plasma intorno all'avversario e lo stritola.



Klopp ha un'altra squadra per le mani.
Metti Salah e Mane nella nostra squadra e ne riparliamo del gioco offensivo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Marzo 2019)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Se guardiamo solo i numeri facciamo come Galliani che comprava gli attaccanti in base alle statistiche della Panini, una visione terribilmente limitata della situazione. Nelle ultime partite siamo stati molto fortunati sia in difesa che in attacco, ma è palese che non possiamo continuare a farci prendere a pallate subendo zero e segnare alla prima occasione utile, è la stessa cosa che ha fatto l'Inter nel girone di andata scorso e che abbiamo fatto noi 2 anni fa, quando eravamo secondi. Poi quando il fattore C torna alla normalità i nodi vengono al pettine e si precipita. Badare bene, ci può stare essere poco brillanti in alcuni periodi dell'anno, ma noi siamo sistematicamente sterili in attacco e impauriti in difesa, salvati da San Donnarumma e Kulovic. Se poi pensate che arrivando quarti e comprando 2-3 giocatori tra esterni e centrocampo diventeremo l'Atletico mi fa piacere, io dubito che vedremo qualcosa di diverso l'anno prossimo. Gattuso si **** sotto pure contro il Benevento e il Dudelange, il suo approccio è quello.



Nelle ultime 4 partite 10 gol, 2,5 a partita (lasciando stare quelli annullati per fuorigioco millimetrici).
Ma dove lo vedete questo arroccarsi se non nell’ultima?

I numeri sono l’unica cosa che permette una analisi oggettiva dei fatti.


----------



## rossonerosud (3 Marzo 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Klopp ha un'altra squadra per le mani.
> Metti Salah e Mane nella nostra squadra e ne riparliamo del gioco offensivo.



perchè allegri con ronaldo, dybala e tutto il resto fa un gioco offensivo?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (3 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> però io vorrei chiarire un mio concetto. io penso che vedere calcio non voglia dire giocare col possesso e prendere 10 contropiedi a partita, ma giocare secondo le caratteristiche della squadra.
> 
> l'anno scorso con montella i giornalisti dicevano "questa squadra è nata per il possesso ed è questa la strada da seguire".
> 
> ...



non mi pare che questi siano eccezionali negli 1 conto 1 
sopratutto Conti e Laxald.. 
possono andare via fisicamente (certe volte)
ma tecnicamente sono poca roba se devi saltare l'uomo 

se poi ci lasciano un contropiede a campo libero senza ostacoli 
Bhe siamo la squadra + fortunata del mondo


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Marzo 2019)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> perchè allegri con ronaldo, dybala e tutto il resto fa un gioco offensivo?



Domanda malposta. Non esiste UN gioco offensivo per me.
Comunque no, forse, ma per tre anni ha battuto il record di imbattibilità in serie A oltre a detenere il periodo più lungo senza subire goal nella storia della Champions, più un paio di finali. Che abbia un gioco offensivo o meno mi pare esercizio di stile.
Il punto è che il Liverpool sviluppa il suo gioco fatto di strappi e ripartenze in velocità perché ha i giocatori chiaramente adatti a quel tipo di gioco. Dagli Suso e Chalanoglu al posto di Salah e Mane e vediamo che gioco fa Klopp.


----------



## Abraham (3 Marzo 2019)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> fratello mio, ma con questo gioco i pareggi e le sconfitte non tarderanno. il terzo posto è solo momentaneo a meno che inter, roma e lazio non continuino a fare schifo. il che, intendiamoci, può anche succedere eh.



Non saprei, abbiamo fatto tante buone prestazioni quest'anno senza riuscire a portare a casa i 3 punti, ora ci riusciamo senza giocare bene. Siamo in un periodo in cui, non è una frase fatta, ogni partita è una finale e in finale conta vincere, non giocare bene. Anche io ho avuto mal di pancia guardando queste ultime due partite, ma tutto è passato quando ho guardato la classifica. 
E inoltre, le nostre concorrenti oltre a non esprimere un calcio superiore al nostro, non stanno neanche ottenendo i 3 punti.


----------



## rossonerosud (3 Marzo 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Domanda malposta. *Non esiste UN gioco offensivo per me.*
> Comunque no, forse, ma per tre anni ha battuto il record di imbattibilità in serie A oltre a detenere il periodo più lungo senza subire goal nella storia della Champions, più un paio di finali. Che abbia un gioco offensivo o meno mi pare esercizio di stile.
> Il punto è che il Liverpool sviluppa il suo gioco fatto di strappi e ripartenze in velocità perché ha i giocatori chiaramente adatti a quel tipo di gioco. Dagli Suso e Chalanoglu al posto di Salah e Mane e vediamo che gioco fa Klopp.


vabbè qui siamo alla pura ontologia. messa così puoi sostenere pure che gattuso è più offensivista di guardiola. veniamo alle cose serie. allegri è un pessimo allenatore, quello che ha fatto in italia lo deve alla mediocrità attuale del nostro campionato. l'obiettivo della juve è la champions, obiettivo fallito. in più gioca da schifo, quindi i poverini non si divertono nemmeno. 
gattuso è come allegri. ad allegri è stato dato il giocatore più forte del mondo e sempre da schifo gioca, e perde anche (quest'anno non vince manco la coppa italia). a gattuso puoi dare manè, messi, ronaldo, dybala e chi vuoi tu ma sempre da schifo giocherà, perchè la mentalità la si dà a prescindere dai giocatori. vedi il sassuolo.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Marzo 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Manca la riprova. Vedremo col tempo.
> Però invocare Conti ala è raschiare il barile... significa proprio che non abbiamo esterni decenti in rosa.



Non dall'inizio ma per chiuderla in contropiede almeno.
11 vs 10 e non abbiamo sfruttato spazi e uomo in più. Grave.
Anzi, la palla non l'abbiamo vista ugualmente pur avendo la superiorità numerica.


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Marzo 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> *Non dall'inizio ma per chiuderla in contropiede almeno.
> 11 vs 10 e non abbiamo sfruttato spazi e uomo in più.* Grave.
> Anzi, la palla non l'abbiamo vista ugualmente pur avendo la superiorità numerica.



E' esattamente quello che chiedevamo in molti ieri, come ultimo cambio dopo aver sostituito i 2 ammoniti.


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Marzo 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non dall'inizio ma per chiuderla in contropiede almeno.
> 11 vs 10 e non abbiamo sfruttato spazi e uomo in più. Grave.
> Anzi, la palla non l'abbiamo vista ugualmente pur avendo la superiorità numerica.



Capisco l'idea ma Conti non ha giocato ala mai in vita sua. Quella di Conti ala è una fantasia che si legge sui forum, Conti è un terzino di spinta.
A metà campo non abbiamo visto palla più che altro.
Gattuso ha fatto due cambi in mezzo ma le cose non sono migliorate, ha messo Castillejo a sinistra per aggredire lo spazio ma mossa inutile. 
Detto questo io avrei messo Castillejo a destra e Laxalt a sinistra, invece di far entrare Cutrone, sicuramente Suso andava tolto. Il problema è che abbiamo esterni proprio scarsi.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (3 Marzo 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Capisco l'idea ma Conti non ha giocato ala mai in vita sua. Quella di Conti ala è una fantasia che si legge sui forum, Conti è un terzino di spinta.
> A metà campo non abbiamo visto palla più che altro.
> Gattuso ha fatto due cambi in mezzo ma le cose non sono migliorate, ha messo Castillejo a sinistra per aggredire lo spazio ma mossa inutile.
> Detto questo io avrei messo Castillejo a destra e Laxalt a sinistra, invece di far entrare Cutrone, sicuramente Suso andava tolto. *Il problema è che abbiamo esterni proprio scarsi*.



Il problema è che Suso e Hakan sono fuori forma. Suso praticamente gioca infortunato. Allora se proprio vuoi insistere col 4-3-3 mettevi Borini a sx e Castillejo a dx, che sono stati protagonisti nelle ultime vittorie. E così qualche pallone a Piatek sarebbe arrivato.

Ma a me pare chiaro che abbia fatto una questa scelta apposta per rinunciare ad attaccare, presentando piuttosto un 4-5-1 statico. Con Hakan e Suso che dovevano solo garantire palleggio e posizione in campo rispettata (per cui se non corrono, se sono infermi, va bene uguale...); mentre Borini e Castillejo si sarebbero "proiettati in attacco, squilibrando pericolosamente la squadra" nella mente di Gattuso.
In questo modo Piatek viene del tutto inutilizzato.

Poi insiste a far giocare sempre gli stessi, mettendo Kessie e Suso con problemi fisici. Hakan che ha problemi misteriosi. Gattuso è palesemente fissato con certi giocatori e altri li ignora completamente. Io non dimentico tutte le partite giocate da Kalinic titolare, e la storia si ripete.


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Marzo 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Capisco l'idea ma Conti non ha giocato ala mai in vita sua. Quella di Conti ala è una fantasia che si legge sui forum, Conti è un terzino di spinta.
> A metà campo non abbiamo visto palla più che altro.
> Gattuso ha fatto due cambi in mezzo ma le cose non sono migliorate, ha messo Castillejo a sinistra per aggredire lo spazio ma mossa inutile.
> Detto questo io avrei messo Castillejo a destra e Laxalt a sinistra, invece di far entrare Cutrone, sicuramente Suso andava tolto. Il problema è che abbiamo esterni proprio scarsi.



Conti nelle giovanili giocò come ala, poi in fase di crescita cambiò posizione in campo. Anche Kessiè partì come difensore centrale prima di essere avanzato.

Ma il punto non è questo. Come modo di giocare Andrea Conti potrebbe tranquillamente ricoprire un ruolo più avanzato, non c'è neppure bisogno di provarlo all'infinito in allenamento. Non è come per un centrocampista centrale che deve passare dal giocare a 2 a giocare a 3.

Ieri l'ultimo cambio di Gattuso è stato sprecato perchè Suso era tagliato fuori dal gioco, sarebbe bastato inserire un uomo che sapesse coprire meglio (Conti) e che fosse più pericoloso nei contropiedi (sempre Conti) per migliorare la squadra.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Marzo 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> non mi pare che questi siano eccezionali negli 1 conto 1
> sopratutto Conti e Laxald..
> possono andare via fisicamente (certe volte)
> ma tecnicamente sono poca roba se devi saltare l'uomo
> ...



be se giochi in contropiede l'1 contro 1 non è che ti capita tutte le volte anzi... almeno son veloci e corrono


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Marzo 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Domanda malposta. Non esiste UN gioco offensivo per me.
> Comunque no, forse, ma per tre anni ha battuto il record di imbattibilità in serie A oltre a detenere il periodo più lungo senza subire goal nella storia della Champions, più un paio di finali. Che abbia un gioco offensivo o meno mi pare esercizio di stile.
> Il punto è che il Liverpool sviluppa il suo gioco fatto di strappi e ripartenze in velocità perché ha i giocatori chiaramente adatti a quel tipo di gioco. Dagli Suso e Chalanoglu al posto di Salah e Mane e vediamo che gioco fa Klopp.



probabilmente li manda a vendere i panini e ne fa giocare degli altri...


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Marzo 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Conti nelle giovanili giocò come ala, poi in fase di crescita cambiò posizione in campo. Anche Kessiè partì come difensore centrale prima di essere avanzato.
> 
> Ma il punto non è questo. Come modo di giocare Andrea Conti potrebbe tranquillamente ricoprire un ruolo più avanzato, non c'è neppure bisogno di provarlo all'infinito in allenamento. Non è come per un centrocampista centrale che deve passare dal giocare a 2 a giocare a 3.
> 
> Ieri l'ultimo cambio di Gattuso è stato sprecato perchè Suso era tagliato fuori dal gioco, sarebbe bastato inserire un uomo che sapesse coprire meglio (Conti) e che fosse più pericoloso nei contropiedi (sempre Conti) per migliorare la squadra.



ma appunto conti è praticamente un'ala.... la posizione che tiene suso di 5o di centrocampo è praticamente la posizione di conti... ma non c'è niente da fare lui ha i suoi 11. dagli neymar e lo tiene in panchina per chalanoglu


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Marzo 2019)

Vediamo, lo scorso anno dalla seconda parte di Marzo, mi sembra dopo le nazionali, il Milan si sciolse come gelato al sole. Per fare schifo Aprile e Maggio..


----------



## Davidoff (4 Marzo 2019)

Suso al momento ci fa giocare in 10, metterlo tutte le partite è malafede pura (oltre a rischiare di farlo infortunare per bene). Castillejo al momento è più in forma e in generale ha caratteristiche molto migliori per il nostro tipo di gioco, oltre a correre come un dannato per 90 minuti come piace a Gattuso, assurdo che non parta mai titolare. Conti nemmeno lo nomino più, spero per il suo bene che se ne vada in una squadra che sappia valorizzarlo.
Comunque ha ragione chi paragona Gattuso ad Allegri, fatti con lo stampino, cagòn nell'anima.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Marzo 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Conti nelle giovanili giocò come ala, poi in fase di crescita cambiò posizione in campo. Anche Kessiè partì come difensore centrale prima di essere avanzato.
> 
> Ma il punto non è questo. Come modo di giocare Andrea Conti potrebbe tranquillamente ricoprire un ruolo più avanzato, non c'è neppure bisogno di provarlo all'infinito in allenamento. Non è come per un centrocampista centrale che deve passare dal giocare a 2 a giocare a 3.
> 
> Ieri l'ultimo cambio di Gattuso è stato sprecato perchè Suso era tagliato fuori dal gioco, sarebbe bastato inserire un uomo che sapesse coprire meglio (Conti) e che fosse più pericoloso nei contropiedi (sempre Conti) per migliorare la squadra.



La 'logica' del mio discorso era esattamente questa : se in 11 contro 10 non vediamo la palla ( già questa è una grave pecca) e siamo rintanati , almeno vogliamo sfruttare il campo libero da attaccare visto che il sassuolo aveva i terzini altissimi?
Ho fatto il nome di conti ma anche borini, laxalt e castillejo hanno gamba per ribaltare l'azione.
Conti però nei tagli è letale perchè sa muoversi e ha i tempi in testa, oltre ad avere un bel passo.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Marzo 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Capisco l'idea ma Conti non ha giocato ala mai in vita sua. Quella di Conti ala è una fantasia che si legge sui forum, Conti è un terzino di spinta.
> A metà campo non abbiamo visto palla più che altro.
> Gattuso ha fatto due cambi in mezzo ma le cose non sono migliorate, ha messo Castillejo a sinistra per aggredire lo spazio ma mossa inutile.
> Detto questo io avrei messo Castillejo a destra e Laxalt a sinistra, invece di far entrare Cutrone, sicuramente Suso andava tolto. Il problema è che abbiamo esterni proprio scarsi.



Conti è un quinto di difesa.
Penso saprebbe benissimo giocare come esterno di centrocampo di un 4-5-1.
Chiamiamo le cose col loro nome : noi attuiamo un 4-5-1. 
Il 4-3-3 è una leggenda metropolitana. Suso e calha sono esterni di centrocampo che aiutano nelle uscite e si accentrano in fase di possesso palla per aprire altri spazi.
Mai ho visto suso e calha in linea con la punta e raramente sotto punta, li vedo invece sempre in linea con gli altri centrocampisti.
Non voglio dire che conti debba prendere il ruolo di suso ma ogni tanto potrebbe essere un'arma valida.
Forse perderemmo l'appoggio in uscita e il dominio della palla ma forse potremmo giocare una ripartenza decente.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (7 Marzo 2019)

L'abitudinarietà è un modus di sopravvivenza in tutti gli animali (quando c'è qualcosa di strano c'è pericolo); 
allora il difensivismo e assenza di mosse azzardate, idem la fossilizzazione nelle scelte dei giocatori, rivelano una spiccata animalità dell'allenatore Gattuso; 
votato alla sopravvivenza più che agli slanci folli suggeriti da ipertrofici lobi frontali.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Marzo 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Conti è un quinto di difesa.
> Penso saprebbe benissimo giocare come esterno di centrocampo di un 4-5-1.
> Chiamiamo le cose col loro nome : noi attuiamo un 4-5-1.
> Il 4-3-3 è una leggenda metropolitana. Suso e calha sono esterni di centrocampo che aiutano nelle uscite e si accentrano in fase di possesso palla per aprire altri spazi.
> ...



Nel nostro sviluppo di gioco gli esterni stanno alti, ricevono il più delle volte palla spalle alla porta e marcati, un tipo di gioco che Conti non può fare se non quando siamo proprio bloccati dietro e difendiamo il risultato.


----------



## gabri65 (7 Marzo 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> L'abitudinarietà è un modus di sopravvivenza in tutti gli animali (quando c'è qualcosa di strano c'è pericolo);
> allora il difensivismo e assenza di mosse azzardate, idem la fossilizzazione nelle scelte dei giocatori, rivelano una spiccata animalità dell'allenatore Gattuso;
> votato alla sopravvivenza più che agli slanci folli suggeriti da ipertrofici lobi frontali.



L'inevitabile conseguenza è, allora, che non potrai mai competere per traguardi ambiziosi; visto il nostro status attuale, combattere per orizzonti di crescita e trofei è quanto di più lontano ci può essere dal mantenimento della stasi. Se vuoi di più devi evolverti e investire di più, mentalmente ed operativamente, non si scappa.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Marzo 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Vediamo, lo scorso anno dalla seconda parte di Marzo, mi sembra dopo le nazionali, il Milan si sciolse come gelato al sole. Per fare schifo Aprile e Maggio..



Lo scorso anno dopo i disastri del girone di andata, dovevamo praticamente vincerle tutte per risalire. Il crocevia è stato il derby di ritorno che si doveva giocare in un periodo in cui l'Inter stava soffrendo e invece con il rinvio è andato a intasare il calendario del Milan che ha dovuto giocare in rapida successione il doppio confronto con l'Arsenal e poi il Derby e la Juventus. 

Fondamentale invece quest'anno essere davanti all'Inter dopo il derby, ci sarà il tempo di riordinare le idee e le energie.


----------



## Masanijey (7 Marzo 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> L'abitudinarietà è un modus di sopravvivenza in tutti gli animali (quando c'è qualcosa di strano c'è pericolo);
> allora il difensivismo e assenza di mosse azzardate, idem la fossilizzazione nelle scelte dei giocatori, rivelano una spiccata animalità dell'allenatore Gattuso;
> votato alla sopravvivenza più che agli slanci folli suggeriti da ipertrofici lobi frontali.



.


----------



## egidiopersempre (7 Marzo 2019)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Suso al momento ci fa giocare in 10, metterlo tutte le partite è malafede pura (oltre a rischiare di farlo infortunare per bene). Castillejo al momento è più in forma e in generale ha caratteristiche molto migliori per il nostro tipo di gioco, oltre a correre come un dannato per 90 minuti come piace a Gattuso, assurdo che non parta mai titolare. Conti nemmeno lo nomino più, spero per il suo bene che se ne vada in una squadra che sappia valorizzarlo.
> Comunque ha ragione chi paragona Gattuso ad Allegri, fatti con lo stampino, cagòn nell'anima.


spiace contraddirti ma il cagòn è Spalletti.


----------



## Boomer (7 Marzo 2019)

Con Suso e Calha stiamo giocando in 9, non in 10.


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Marzo 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Lo scorso anno dopo i disastri del girone di andata, dovevamo praticamente vincerle tutte per risalire. Il crocevia è stato il derby di ritorno che si doveva giocare in un periodo in cui l'Inter stava soffrendo e invece con il rinvio è andato a intasare il calendario del Milan che ha dovuto giocare in rapida successione il doppio confronto con l'Arsenal e poi il Derby e la Juventus.
> 
> Fondamentale invece quest'anno essere davanti all'Inter dopo il derby, ci sarà il tempo di riordinare le idee e le energie.



Concordo tutto, io sono ottimista per questo finale di stagione, secondo me questo Milan sta meglio del anno scorso, solo chiederei alla squadra più coraggio e personalità in certi momenti nelle partite.


----------



## Aron (7 Marzo 2019)

Nel caso riconfermino Gattuso (molto probabile in caso di Champions ma c'è un minimo di possibilità pure se non si qualificasse), spero che si molli il 4-3-3.
Non serve a niente un 4-3-3 con due ali che non sono ali.

Che si passi al 4-3-1-2 o al 4-3-2-1 (e in entrambi i casi ci sarebbe Calhanoglu titolare ).


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Marzo 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Nel caso riconfermino Gattuso (molto probabile in caso di Champions ma c'è un minimo di possibilità pure se non si qualificasse), spero che si molli il 4-3-3.
> Non serve a niente un 4-3-3 con due ali che non sono ali.
> 
> Che si passi al 4-3-1-2 o al 4-3-2-1 (e in entrambi i casi ci sarebbe Calhanoglu titolare ).


Giochiamo con un 451, non abbiamo niente del 433.


----------



## rossonero71 (7 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma appunto conti è praticamente un'ala.... la posizione che tiene suso di 5o di centrocampo è praticamente la posizione di conti... ma non c'è niente da fare lui ha i suoi 11. dagli neymar e lo tiene in panchina per chalanoglu


Se la squadra gioca alta quindi con spazzi più ristretti meglio suso che ha il dribbling il cross e il tiro da fuori, al contrario se la squadra si abbassa,per la velocità ,l'andare ad aggredire lo spazio dietro il difensore ,e l" attacco alla porta quando l'azione si svolge dal altra parte, conti sarebbe l'ideale

Zambrotta e passato da ala a terzino ,quadrado ( l'unico che prenderei alla juve)sta facendo un cambio di ruolo...ecco a mio avviso conti sarebbe perfetto x fare il nostro quadrado


----------



## ispanicojon7 (7 Marzo 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> *Giochiamo con un 451*, non abbiamo niente del 433.


----------



## Masanijey (7 Marzo 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Nel caso riconfermino Gattuso (molto probabile in caso di Champions ma c'è un minimo di possibilità pure se non si qualificasse), spero che si molli il 4-3-3.
> Non serve a niente un 4-3-3 con due ali che non sono ali.
> 
> Che si passi al 4-3-1-2 o al 4-3-2-1 (e in entrambi i casi ci sarebbe Calhanoglu titolare ).



Se dovessimo andare in Champions sarebbe necessario prima che vengano comprate 2 ali, assoluta priorità del prossimo mercato, altrimenti è inutile lamentarsi del gioco di Gattuso.
Se vuoi fare il risotto ai frutti di mare, devi avere i frutti di mare.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Marzo 2019)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Se dovessimo andare in Champions sarebbe necessario prima che vengano comprate 2 ali, assoluta priorità del prossimo mercato, altrimenti è inutile lamentarsi del gioco di Gattuso.
> Se vuoi fare il risotto ai frutti di mare, devi avere i frutti di mare.



C'è poco da fare, è esattamente così. Ma con sicuro che in società sanno benissimo cosa serva.


----------



## CarpeDiem (7 Marzo 2019)

Problema: Gattuso è un catenacciaro
Soluzione: Mettiamo un terzino in attacco

Solo io ci vedo qualcosa di strano?


----------



## Aron (7 Marzo 2019)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Se dovessimo andare in Champions sarebbe necessario prima che vengano comprate 2 ali, assoluta priorità del prossimo mercato, altrimenti è inutile lamentarsi del gioco di Gattuso.
> Se vuoi fare il risotto ai frutti di mare, devi avere i frutti di mare.



Gattuso al massimo rinuncia a Suso, ma su Calhanoglu si metterà sempre di traverso.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Marzo 2019)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Se dovessimo andare in Champions sarebbe necessario prima che vengano comprate 2 ali, assoluta priorità del prossimo mercato, altrimenti è inutile lamentarsi del gioco di Gattuso.
> Se vuoi fare il risotto ai frutti di mare, devi avere i frutti di mare.



se hai i frutti di mare e cerchi di fare la polenta... come cuoco hai qualche problema... e nonsolo come cuoco


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Marzo 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Lo scorso anno dopo i disastri del girone di andata, dovevamo praticamente vincerle tutte per risalire. Il crocevia è stato il derby di ritorno che si doveva giocare in un periodo in cui l'Inter stava soffrendo e invece con il rinvio è andato a intasare il calendario del Milan che ha dovuto giocare in rapida successione il doppio confronto con l'Arsenal e poi il Derby e la Juventus.
> 
> Fondamentale invece quest'anno essere davanti all'Inter dopo il derby, ci sarà il tempo di riordinare le idee e le energie.



Non ho tirato la corsa Champions, tanto non ci saremmo arrivati comunque. Parlo del fatto che l'anno scorso è stato altalenante, prende la squadra pronti via arrivano pareggi con Benevento e sconfitta col Verona. Poi gennaio e febbraio bene per poi a marzo iniziare a sciogliersi, parla sotto del punto di vista anche fisico. Contro il Sassuolo mi sono sembrati a pezzi.

Vediamo se si ripete il disastro della scorsa stagione, o si riesce a tenere il ritmo.


----------



## Boomer (7 Marzo 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non ho tirato la corsa Champions, tanto non ci saremmo arrivati comunque. Parlo del fatto che l'anno scorso è stato altalenante, prende la squadra pronti via arrivano pareggi con Benevento e sconfitta col Verona. Poi gennaio e febbraio bene per poi a marzo iniziare a sciogliersi, parla sotto del punto di vista anche fisico. Contro il Sassuolo mi sono sembrati a pezzi.
> 
> Vediamo se si ripete il disastro della scorsa stagione, o si riesce a tenere il ritmo.



Nel girone di ritorno l'anno scorso abbiamo fatto 40 punti. Io sono il primo ad avergliene dette di tutti i colori ma 40 punti furono un risultato notevole. Peccato per la CI dove Dolla e Kalinic si impegnarono al max per prendere un'imbarcata.


----------



## Masanijey (7 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se hai i frutti di mare e cerchi di fare la polenta... come cuoco hai qualche problema... e nonsolo come cuoco



Willy sono sempre punti di vista. Per me con due terzini bloccati come Calabria e RR, due mediani come Baka e Kessie e due... "ali" come Calha e Suso, puoi solo badare ad un gioco di sostanza, non certo propositivo. 
Adesso mi risponderai che basta non mettere questi giocatori, ma sul lungo periodo questo è il meglio che abbiamo, sempre secondo me.
Provate ad avere un minimo di fiducia in Rino, non dico tanta, un minimo.


----------



## varvez (7 Marzo 2019)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> Problema: Gattuso è un catenacciaro
> Soluzione: Cambiamo Gattuso



Fixed


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Marzo 2019)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Willy sono sempre punti di vista. Per me con due terzini bloccati come Calabria e RR, due mediani come Baka e Kessie e due... "ali" come Calha e Suso, puoi solo badare ad un gioco di sostanza, non certo propositivo.
> Adesso mi risponderai che basta non mettere questi giocatori, ma sul lungo periodo questo è il meglio che abbiamo, sempre secondo me.
> Provate ad avere un minimo di fiducia in Rino, non dico tanta, un minimo.



be un minimo l'abbiamo avuta eccome. il problema è che io criticandolo passo per hater ma non dico che tutto quello che fa è schifo. alcune cose sono buone o ottime. però ha un paio di difetti che sono allucinanti per me.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Marzo 2019)

Dai se finalmente arriviamo in Champions 
vedremo sicuramente degli esterni(spero in 2 con la CL) 
in caso contrario penso arriverebbe solo un esterno 
sempre meglio di niente eh.. 

i miei nomi sono: Rebic - Bergwijn - Chiesa - Allan saint-maximin - Lazzari - 
invece sulla fiducia sul forum: Everton - Carrasco
scommessa: Groeneveld
sogno: Fekir


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Marzo 2019)

15 punti nelle ultime 5. 
Primo tempo orrendo ma se il risultato è sempre questo che volete che gli dica ?


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Marzo 2019)

oggi mi è piaciuto, finalmente i cambi che tanto ho sperato. forse pure troppi tutti insieme.

comunque dimostrano che peggio di così non si può giocare ma i punti li fanno anche loro. quindi bene così


----------



## malos (9 Marzo 2019)

Che gli vuoi dire, gioco orrendo ma vince. Non siamo nelle condizioni di fare gli schizzinosi.


----------



## enigmistic02 (9 Marzo 2019)

Siamo brutti, ma vinciamo. Le squadre vincenti iniziano i propri percorsi così. Rino ci ha dato esattamente quello che ci serviva in questo particolare momento storico. Se centra l'obiettivo, arriveranno tempi ancora migliori.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (9 Marzo 2019)

Gioco orribile, ma altri 3 punti. Speriamo bene per il derby.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Marzo 2019)

Non abbiamo bombardato la porta del Chievo 
Non abbiamo esterni veloci che creano seri pericoli negli 1 contro 1 
Non abbiamo una giusta considerazione degli arbitri 

Poi Casomai il gioco ne sta risentendo da quando c'è Suso che rallenta l'azione 
e il Brasiliano Paquetà sta rendendo poco o nulla.. prima i suoi tocchi erano + pungenti 
questa mancanza in fase offensiva non sono coincidenze... 

Per fortuna a sprazzi creano dei pericoli e Piatek è una sentenza 
sono convinto che con giocatori meno spreconi il prossimo anno sarà diverso 

Gattuso:
Cambi corretti 
Kessie a sinistra bene 
Castillejo stile trequartista/seconda punta bene 

queste scelte non sono cose dovute al caso


----------



## Kayl (9 Marzo 2019)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> *Siamo brutti, ma vinciamo. Le squadre vincenti iniziano i propri percorsi così.*



L'inter fa così dal 2011 e dov'è?


----------



## enigmistic02 (9 Marzo 2019)

Kayl ha scritto:


> L'inter fa così dal 2011 e dov'è?



L'Inter non ha mai avuto un'identità di squadra, è sempre stata molto altalenante. Non mi pare abbia avuto nemmeno una dirigenza d'alto livello e un ambiente sano e professionale che sapesse dare continuità ad un progetto ben preciso.
Portare esempi negativi per smontare una considerazione che non vuole essere legge lascia il tempo che trova.

La fortuna dei grandi allenatori l'hanno fatta assemblamenti di grandi interpreti del gioco, questo si puoi considerarlo un assunto. Gli esempi si sprecano. 
Rino da più di un anno sta facendo bene col materiale a disposizione ed è innegabile. Non credo che altri avrebbero fatto meglio, né in termini di gioco, tanto meno in fatto di punti. 
Non è certo, ma ipoteticamente parlando se centra l'obiettivo, il prossimo anno con acquisti mirati e di ben altro spessore offensivo, potrà portare risultati maggiormente positivi con un gioco d'attacco più convincente. Viceversa, sarà sostituito.


----------



## Kayl (9 Marzo 2019)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> L'Inter non ha mai avuto un'identità di squadra, è sempre stata molto altalenante. Non mi pare abbia avuto nemmeno una dirigenza d'alto livello e un ambiente sano e professionale che sapesse dare continuità ad un progetto ben preciso.
> Portare esempi negativi per smontare una considerazione che non vuole essere legge lascia il tempo che trova.
> 
> La fortuna dei grandi allenatori l'hanno fatta assemblamenti di grandi interpreti del gioco, questo si puoi considerarlo un assunto. Gli esempi si sprecano.
> ...



Con Mancini ha fatto tipo 10 vittorie di fila a inizio stagione e lo stesso non finì in CL, e non aveva comunque un'identità di squadra, vincevano ad occasioni.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Marzo 2019)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Con Mancini ha fatto tipo 10 vittorie di fila a inizio stagione e lo stesso non finì in CL, e non aveva comunque un'identità di squadra, vincevano ad occasioni.



quell'epoca realmente non c'era competizione ed esisteva un distacco con tutte le altre rose 
stessa cosa che dicono ora con la rube,, omettendo che questi rubano da ben 8 anni malgrado 
prima Higuain e poi Cr7.. alias la terna arbitrale sarà sempre il vero top player


----------



## Kayl (10 Marzo 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> quell'epoca realmente non c'era competizione ed esisteva un distacco con tutte le altre rose
> stessa cosa che dicono ora con la rube,, omettendo che questi rubano da ben 8 anni malgrado
> prima Higuain e poi Cr7.. alias la terna arbitrale sarà sempre il vero top player



parlo del ritorno di Mancini, non del post-calciopoli.


----------



## enigmistic02 (10 Marzo 2019)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Con Mancini ha fatto tipo 10 vittorie di fila a inizio stagione e lo stesso non finì in CL, e non aveva comunque un'identità di squadra, vincevano ad occasioni.



Appunto. Seconda gestione Mancini, quell'Inter non aveva identità, tanto meno una società che proteggesse la squadra o il proprio allenatore, anzi.... mentre questo Milan dopo 27 giornate mi sembra molto più squadra in campo e compatta al di fuori, i nostri dirigenti parlano poco e proteggono l'ambiente. Non siamo ancora il grande Milan, ma non possiamo pretendere di esserlo con una rosa monca e incompleta. Non siamo scarsi, abbiamo una buona base, ma per vedere grandi giocate e un attacco più imprevedibile e continuativamente pericoloso servono giocatori che ad oggi non abbiamo.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Marzo 2019)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Appunto. Seconda gestione Mancini, quell'Inter non aveva identità, tanto meno una società che proteggesse la squadra o il proprio allenatore, anzi.... mentre questo Milan dopo 27 giornate mi sembra molto più squadra in campo e compatta al di fuori, i nostri dirigenti parlano poco e proteggono l'ambiente. Non siamo ancora il grande Milan, ma non possiamo pretendere di esserlo con una rosa monca e incompleta. Non siamo scarsi, abbiamo una buona base, ma per vedere grandi giocate e *un attacco più imprevedibile e continuativamente pericoloso servono giocatori che ad oggi non abbiamo.*



Tanto per dire basterebbe un SMS al posto di Kessie in fase offensiva negli inserimenti
e degli esterni che sfruttano a mille all'ora i contropiedi che ci lasciano (sempre quelli che si mangia ivoriano) 
e ci divertiremo a dovere.. mi dispiace ma il 79 corre troppo x essere lucido la davanti


----------



## Corpsegrinder (11 Marzo 2019)

E comunque ancora una volta Gattuso ha avuto ragione. Laxalt come attaccante esterno sinistro sarebbe impresentabile. Conti deve migliorare parecchio in difesa. Biglia a me non è mai piaciuto, ma la partita di ieri dimostra che il fatto che giocasse al posto di un Bakayoko spaesato era una scelta assolutamente legittima.


----------



## iceman. (17 Marzo 2019)

Gli pisciano tutti in testa, non ci capisce un tubo.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (17 Marzo 2019)

Ritirati...


----------



## Cataldinho (17 Marzo 2019)

Difesa dietro la porta, solo retropassaggi e in più vorrei tanto sapere perché cacchio gli fa così schifo pressare.


----------



## Kayl (17 Marzo 2019)

Quando a bordocampo al secondo minuto il collaboratore di Sky ha detto "Gattuso ha detto a Paquetà e Calhanoglu che uno dei due deve tornare a coprire da mezzala e l'altro fare l'ala, NON IMPORTA CHI, basta che uno dei due lo faccia", già là stavo smadonnando e infatti proprio per questo abbiamo preso gol! Perché a meno che Paquetà e Calha abbiano lo stesso cervello MAI bisogna dire una cosa del genere ai tuoi giocatori, perché nel momento in cui entrambi decidono di fare la stessa cosa, una zona del campo resta vuota! E infatti Perisic è stato servito perché il giocatore che l'ha lanciato era completamente da solo perché sia Paquetà che Calha erano rimasti alti. Devi dargli un compito solo ai giocatori, sennò non ti stupire se poi sbagliano perché non si leggono nella mente!


----------



## iceman. (17 Marzo 2019)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Difesa dietro la porta, solo retropassaggi e in più vorrei tanto sapere perché cacchio gli fa così schifo pressare.



Perchè non sa come farlo il pressing, non sa niente di tattica, è una capra, ma vi pare normale che in ogni partita si debba giocare con il 9-0-1?


----------



## Igniorante (17 Marzo 2019)

Incompetente, non trovo altri aggettivi.
A vincere con le squadrette di bassa classifica, con Piatek in attacco e Romagnoli in difesa, son capaci tutti.
Quando l'asticella si alza, però, fa semplicemente pena.


----------



## rot-schwarz (17 Marzo 2019)

gattuso non e' un allenatore


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Marzo 2019)

Champions o non Champions. Per me é da allontanare


----------



## neversayconte (17 Marzo 2019)

dai rinnoviamo porca madosca.


----------



## alcyppa (17 Marzo 2019)

Ti odio


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Marzo 2019)

Impostazione diastroso. Poi il cambio Castillejo-Paqueta ci ha dato il colpo di grazia. Infatti la scelta di tenere Suso in campo ha portato al 2-0 Inter. Un genio del male.


Avanti cosi Gattuso, avanti cosi!


----------



## zamp2010 (17 Marzo 2019)

NON CE NESSUN GIOCO.
Gattuso sa solo difendere, e andata bene nelle ultime partite ma non funziona sempre e ora siamo fregati.


----------



## Devil man (17 Marzo 2019)

Oggi terribile terribile


----------



## hiei87 (17 Marzo 2019)

Portato a scuola da Spalletti ancora una volta.
In Champions non ci andremo, perchè l'inter è palesemente più forte e la Lazio gioca un altro sport. Voglio vedere se il suo essere amico di tutti gli garantirà un'altra conferma, anche se su questo ho pochi dubbi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Marzo 2019)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Portato a scuola da Spalletti ancora una volta.
> In Champions non ci andremo, perchè l'inter è palesemente più forte e la Lazio gioca un altro sport. Voglio vedere se il suo essere amico di tutti gli garantirà un'altra conferma, anche se su questo ho pochi dubbi.



La lazio per me si cagherà sotto al momento clou, bisogna vedere quanto inciderà in negativo gattuso su questo. Se inizia a regalare punti su punti potrebbe rendere vano il cagarsi sotto della Lazietta.

Non andare in champion quest'anno, con una quota punti così bassa da fare e con una squadra come questa sarebbe l'apice massimo dell'incompetenza di Gattuso.

Sono convinto che pure Brocchi ci avrebbe portati in champion quest'anno


----------



## Boomer (17 Marzo 2019)

Vattene e non tornare mai più.


----------



## hiei87 (17 Marzo 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La lazio per me si cagherà sotto al momento clou, bisogna vedere quanto inciderà in negativo gattuso su questo. Se inizia a regalare punti su punti potrebbe rendere vano il cagarsi sotto della Lazietta.
> 
> Non andare in champion quest'anno, con una quota punti così bassa da fare e con una squadra come questa sarebbe l'apice massimo dell'incompetenza di Gattuso.
> 
> Sono convinto che pure Brocchi ci avrebbe portati in champion quest'anno



Calendario alla mano, la Lazio in Champions ci va. Noi giochiamo a Torino contro la juve, e abbiamo trasferte difficili come Samp, Toro e Fiorentina. La Lazio è lanciatissima ed ha il periodo buio alle spalle. Noi onestamente abbiamo vinto le ultime in maniera piuttosto casuale, e giocavamo contro squadrette.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (17 Marzo 2019)

Ma quand'è che te ne vai, maledetto!!!


----------



## iceman. (17 Marzo 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Champions o non Champions. Per me é da allontanare



Ma che vuoi allontanare, è un vecchio cuore rossonero, uno della famigghiaa....


----------



## Solo (17 Marzo 2019)

Ciao Rino, spero che tu venga esonerato al volo a fine stagione.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Marzo 2019)

Un ignorante


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (17 Marzo 2019)

Gli è andata ancora bene... Questa volta potrà giustificarsi con il rigore farlocco regalato all'inter invece che prendersi le sue responsabilità...


----------



## BossKilla7 (17 Marzo 2019)

Gino.


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Marzo 2019)

Due volte che possiamo dare il colpo di grazia ad una rivale in crisi nera, due volte che la resuscitiamo.
Approccio iniziale imbarazzante, come spesso accade nei big match.
Una società veramente ambiziosa a fine anno va a prendere un big in panchina, a maggior ragione se si riesce per miracolo ad arrivare in CL.


----------



## Zenos (17 Marzo 2019)

Ha regalato 65 minuti con la sua mentalità da provinciale.Un incapace,andrebbe esonerato stasera stesso.


----------



## Miro (17 Marzo 2019)

L'ha persa lui oggi.


----------



## diavolo (17 Marzo 2019)

L'OFI Creta è la sua dimensione.


----------



## Cataldinho (17 Marzo 2019)

Complimenti Mister, ennesimo derby giocato da schifo al 100% per colpa tua. Vattene via, tu riccio e il vostro allegrismo del cacchio.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Marzo 2019)

Malissimo.
Non mollare adesso. Non si molla. Non si deve mollare.


----------



## mandraghe (17 Marzo 2019)

Lo scrissi mesi fa e lo ribadisco, questa caricatura di allenatore è peggio di Brocchi e perfino di Inzaghi, deve baciare il culo di Leonardo che gli ha preso Baka, Paqueta e Piatek. Tra l’altro il brasiliano lo sta distruggendo e Piatek fa i miracoli perché fa gol avendo mezzo pallone giocabile a partita.

Ma son sicuro che i sostenitori di questo incapace per giustificare l’ennesimo scempio si aggrapperanno all’arbitro, alla sfortuna, alle cavallette, a qualunque cosa, purché non si dica che Gattuso è un totale incompetente indegno di allenare il Milan.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Marzo 2019)

c ho provato ad autoconvincermi che aveva qualcosa di buono. 

non vale una minghia


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Marzo 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Lo scrissi mesi fa e lo ribadisco, questa caricatura di allenatore è peggio di Brocchi e perfino di Inzaghi, deve baciare il culo di Leonardo che gli ha preso Baka, Paqueta e Piatek. Tra l’altro il brasiliano lo sta distruggendo e Piatek fa i miracoli perché fa gol avendo mezzo pallone giocabile a partita.
> 
> Ma son sicuro che i sostenitori di questo incapace per giustificare l’ennesimo scempio si aggrapperanno all’arbitro, alla sfortuna, alle cavallette, a qualunque cosa, purché non si dica che *Gattuso è un totale incompetente indegno di allenare il Milan*.




Per me non è degno manco per allenare proprio qualunque squadra


----------



## LukeLike (17 Marzo 2019)

Stasera indifendibile purtroppo. Appena abbiamo accelerato abbiamo fatto 2 gol. Non si capisce perché abbia scelto il solito atteggiamento sparagnino.

Poi sono rimasto attonito quando il collaboratore Sky per la panchina del Milan ha detto che il vice ha richiamato Gattuso che spingeva la squadra in avanti dicendogli "calma mister, possiamo pareggiare anche al 90esimo"...


----------



## Kayl (17 Marzo 2019)

Ficcati Suso nel deretano, Calhanoglu nell'uretra e vai fuori dai maroni.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Marzo 2019)

Come ho già detto, siamo nel mese Gattussiano. Un allenatore che fa bene si o no due mesi (Gennaio- Febbraio) e basta.

Ora vediamo, secondo me dopo la sosta si entrerà nel vortice identico dello scorso anno. Guarda caso dopo la pausa di primavera.

Ma questo mediocre con o senza CL, rimane purtroppo.


----------



## Pampu7 (17 Marzo 2019)

Siam diventati la seconda squadra di milano, complimenti


----------



## mandraghe (17 Marzo 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Per me non è degno manco per allenare proprio qualunque squadra




E’ vero, appena, Dio voglia, lascerà il Milan, farà la fine di Inzaghi.


----------



## Ecthelion (17 Marzo 2019)

Oltre al carattere, serve anche il talento, e serve l'astuzia.
Rino, tu hai solo il carattere. So che ami il Milan, ma non basta.
Bisogna essere un allenatore completo per allenare in serie A.


----------



## Aron (17 Marzo 2019)

Mi spiace dirlo, ma nelle grandi sfide va in pallone. Prima delle doti (che possono potenzialmente maturare), gli manca proprio la mentalità, e senza la giusta mentalità non si va da nessuna parte.
Il suo modo di concepire il calcio è adatto a una squadra che lotta per la salvezza, non per una big.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (17 Marzo 2019)

Basta non ce la faccio più a vedere questo scempio


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Marzo 2019)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Oltre al carattere, serve anche il talento, e serve l'astuzia.
> Rino, tu hai solo il carattere. So che ami il Milan, ma non basta.
> Bisogna essere un allenatore completo per allenare in serie A.



Non ha manco il carattere. Il carattere lo aveva da giocatore, molti quando parlano di carattere inconsciamente pensano sempre al Rino giocatore.


----------



## Paolino (17 Marzo 2019)

Delusione totale. L'inizio partita è colpa sua


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Marzo 2019)

Tutte le partite di cartello le affronta alla stessa maniera, quest'anno abbiamo vinto solo uno scontro diretto con la Roma peggiore degli ultimi 10 anni al 95' in casa, poi con l'Inter 2 sconfitte, sconfitta e pari col Napoli e pari con la Lazio.


----------



## iceman. (17 Marzo 2019)

A volte invidio presidenti come Zamparini.


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Marzo 2019)

La conferenza stampa pre-partita ha detto tutto: 
Gli chiedono "pensa che una vittoria contro l'Inter potrebbe essere un colpo di grazia?". Risposta "eh ma questa è una partita che se la perdi lascia strascichi...". Mai una risposta "positiva", sempre a proporre una visione pessimistica delle partite.
Abbiamo un allenatore che praticamente mette paura ed ansia ai giocatori, invece di fargli scendere in campo con il sangue agli occhi.


----------



## JohnDoe (17 Marzo 2019)

Ma andate a tifare Gattuso va che e meglio , voi non siete milanisti voi siete : GATTUSIANI cosi come i cugini hanno i loro icardiani che tifano solo Icardi cosi siete anche voi che difendete questo scempio ricomandato!


----------



## David Gilmour (17 Marzo 2019)

V-a-t-t-e-n-e.
Va-tt-en-e.
Vat-ten-e.
Vatt-ene.
Vatte-ne.
Vatten-e.
Vattene.


----------



## Hellscream (17 Marzo 2019)

Semplicemente, non è il suo posto. Lui deve allenare una squadra che deve salvarsi o da salvezza tranquilla, PERCHE' LA MENTALITA' CHE HA E' QUELLA, ed è inutile girarci intorno.


----------



## Pivellino (17 Marzo 2019)

L’ultima eredità di Mirabelli


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Marzo 2019)

0 gioco, 65 minuti in totale balia di una squadra in crisi come l'Inter con tanti di gol subito dopo due minuti
Piatek senza palloni giocabili
Suso e calhanoglu perennemente in campo

Direi che basta questo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Marzo 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Semplicemente, non è il suo posto. Lui deve allenare una squadra che deve salvarsi o da salvezza tranquilla, PERCHE' LA MENTALITA' CHE HA E' QUELLA, ed è inutile girarci intorno.




Con una rosa da salvezza Gattuso retrocede


----------



## de sica (17 Marzo 2019)

Con tutto il bene che gli voglio, ma oggi l'ha persa lui. Non è all'altezza


----------



## BossKilla7 (17 Marzo 2019)

Spero si sia capito che con questo allenatore andrà sempre così, io la partita manco l’ho vista proprio perché tutti i favoritismi della vigilia mi sembravano insensati e fuori luogo visto chi abbiamo in panchina. Ogni qualvolta contro le big ci sarà anche il minimo spiraglio di non farsi male e restare comunque a galla, lui imposta una partita da manicomio e difensiva, senza una fase offensiva, coi suoi cocchi perennemente in campo a fare i terzini, e alla ricerca del pareggio salva deretano, come visto contro Lazio in coppa Italia, Roma e Inter. Stasera gli è andata male e onestamente godo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Marzo 2019)

sto caprane ha appena tranciato kessie in diretta bella furbata.............


----------



## Willy Wonka (17 Marzo 2019)

Quello che sconvolge è che ha avuto 6 giorni in più del collega per preparare una partita e l'ha cannata su tutta la linea. Deve far riflettere sta cosa, l'Inter ha preparato la partita in un giorno e mezzo.


----------



## Davidoff (17 Marzo 2019)

Come detto di là, inadeguato. Questa squadra non dà mai l'impressione di scendere in campo per aggredire e dominare la partita e questo è inaccettabile, il Milan non può essere schiavo di paura, difesa a oltranza e senso di inferiorità. Tecnico con cui non si può costruire nulla, potrà essere preparato tatticamente (solo in difesa) ma i suoi limiti di approccio e mentalità sono distruttivi per la squadra.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Marzo 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Semplicemente, non è il suo posto. Lui deve allenare una squadra che deve salvarsi o da salvezza tranquilla, PERCHE' LA MENTALITA' CHE HA E' QUELLA, ed è inutile girarci intorno.



no lui poprio di tattica non capisce niente


----------



## gabuz (17 Marzo 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Quello che sconvolge è che ha avuto 6 giorni in più del collega per preparare una partita e l'ha cannata su tutta la linea. Deve far riflettere sta cosa, l'Inter ha preparato la partita in un giorno e mezzo.



L'atteggiamento. Dopo 3 minuti abbiamo preso gol in superiorità numerica perché passeggiavamo dentro la nostra area. Ma che approccio è??


----------



## leviatano (17 Marzo 2019)

Nei big match é sempre stato bastonato. Sa nulla di tattica e manovra d'attacco, a fine anno tanti saluti


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Marzo 2019)

gabuz ha scritto:


> L'atteggiamento. Dopo 3 minuti abbiamo preso gol in superiorità numerica perché passeggiavamo dentro la nostra area. Ma che approccio è??



dei cadaveri. partita preparata da cani


----------



## mandraghe (18 Marzo 2019)

La cosa assurda è che abbiamo giocato lo stesso derby di un anno fa. Dopo 12 mesi l’atteggiamento col quale abbiamo giocato non è cambiato di una virgola, nonostante il livello tecnico della squadra sia molto più elevato. Quindi ripetiamo le stesse cose dette un anno fa, pazzesco.


----------



## gabuz (18 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> dei cadaveri. partita preparata da cani



Io e il mio staff non dobbiamo fare niente, sono partite che si preparano da sole (cit.)


----------



## iceman. (18 Marzo 2019)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Io e il mio staff non *sappiamo* fare niente, sono partite che si preparano da sole (cit.)



così va molto meglio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Marzo 2019)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Io e il mio staff non dobbiamo fare niente, sono partite che si preparano da sole (cit.)



era meglio se non faceva niente. l ha caricata troppo. poi nel 2o ha fatto su un casino che metà bastava


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Marzo 2019)

Mi ero ripromesso di non scrivere più fino a fine campionato, troppi difensori Gattusiani. Mi dava il voltastomaco. Ma ormai i giochi sono quasi fatti, e purtroppo l'incompetente è riuscito a non farci andare in Champions quasi sicuramente anche quest'anno. Molti diranno che è prematuro, ma bisogna guardare due cose, in primis la mancanza di gioco di questa squadra, e il calendario. Ad oggi servono circa 20 punti per arrivare in Champions. E io non credo li faremo visto il calendario, o meglio temo che ci siano poche possibilità. Tutto questo grazie alle idee balorde del non allenatore che ci ritroviamo. Oggi benché tutti dicano il contrario, era una partita FONDAMENTALE. A fine campionato potremmo rimpiangere non aver fatto nemmeno un punto stasera.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Marzo 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Mi ero ripromesso di non scrivere più fino a fine campionato, troppi difensori Gattusiani. Mi dava il voltastomaco. Ma ormai i giochi sono quasi fatti, e purtroppo l'incompetente è riuscito a non farci andare in Champions quasi sicuramente anche quest'anno. Molti diranno che è prematuro, ma bisogna guardare due cose, in primis la mancanza di gioco di questa squadra, e il calendario. Ad oggi servono circa 20 punti per arrivare in Champions. E io non credo li faremo visto il calendario, o meglio temo che ci siano poche possibilità. Tutto questo grazie alle idee balorde del non allenatore che ci ritroviamo. Oggi benché tutti dicano il contrario, era una partita FONDAMENTALE. A fine campionato potremmo rimpiangere non aver fatto nemmeno un punto stasera.



Sono d'accordo su tutto tranne che sul calendario, a parte la sfida contro la Juve a Torino e lo scontro diretto contro la Lazio in casa, non mi pare un calendario proibitivo, certo abbiamo partite scomode come la prossima con la Samp, o col Toro e la Fiorentina in trasferta, ma anche le altre hanno più o meno partite scomode da giocare.


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Marzo 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo su tutto tranne che sul calendario, a parte la sfida contro la Juve a Torino e lo scontro diretto contro la Lazio in casa, non mi pare un calendario proibitivo, certo abbiamo partite scomode come la prossima con la Samp, o col Toro e la Fiorentina in trasferta, ma anche le altre hanno più o meno partite scomode da giocare.



Firenze Torino e Genova in trasferta sono 3 partite dove rischiamo di perdere tanti punti. La Lazio ha già affrontato le big a parte l'Inter e noi. Se non vinciamo con la Samp rischiamo di essere risucchiati di nuovo tra il 5/6 posto. I bianco celesti devono recuperare un partita ancora. Io non so se faremo 20 punti da qui alla fine vedendo questo modo di giocare. Oggi anche con un punto rimanevi 3 e staccavi ulteriormente la Roma. Comunque ciò che mi preoccupa è la sterilità offensiva, senza gol in Champions non si va.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Marzo 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Firenze Torino e Genova in trasferta sono 3 partite dove rischiamo di perdere tanti punti. La Lazio ha già affrontato le big a parte l'Inter e noi. Se non vinciamo con la Samp rischiamo di essere risucchiati di nuovo tra il 5/6 posto. I bianco celesti devono recuperare un partita ancora. Io non so se faremo 20 punti da qui alla fine vedendo questo modo di giocare. Oggi anche con un punto rimanevi 3 e staccavi ulteriormente la Roma. Comunque ciò che mi preoccupa è la sterilità offensiva, senza gol in Champions non si va.



Si ma anche la Lazio ha la Samp a Genova, l'Atalanta, noi a Milano, l'Inter e il Toro a Torino, oppure la Roma ha ancora l'Inter, il Napoli, la Juve, la Samp a Genova e per non parlare dell'Inter che deve ancora affrontarle tutte a parte il derby che Gattuso gli ha regalato.
Poi sta cosa del calendario lascia il tempo che trova secondo me, chi si aspettava che l'Inter andasse a perdere a Cagliari o la Roma a Ferrara?


----------



## iceman. (18 Marzo 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Si ma anche la Lazio ha la Samp a Genova, l'Atalanta, noi a Milano, l'Inter e il Toro a Torino, oppure la Roma ha ancora l'Inter, il Napoli, la Juve, la Samp a Genova e per non parlare dell'Inter che deve ancora affrontarle tutte a parte il derby che Gattuso gli ha regalato.
> Poi sta cosa del calendario lascia il tempo che trova secondo me, chi si aspettava che l'Inter andasse a perdere a Cagliari o la Roma a Ferrara?



L'Inter arriverà terza, ha qualcosa in più rispetto a noi e rispetto alle romane.
Dobbiamo fare la corsa su Roma e Lazio. Per ora , siamo potenzialmente a più 3 sulla lazio.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (18 Marzo 2019)

Allora portaci nelle prime 4 fatti dare una bella buonauscita e poi x favore a giugno
fatti da parte, la tua mentalità di gioco porterebbe una squadra a fare catenaccio anche
con Pelè, Messi e Maradona in campo, una società come il Milan che sta cercando di tornare
ai livelli che gli competono non può permettersi tutto questo..


----------



## Garrincha (18 Marzo 2019)

Non siate troppo severi con Gattuso, non è colpa sua se i giocatori non sanno cosa fare in campo quando devono recuperare perché in allenamento non si provano mai schemi offensivi, non è colpa sua se i match ball li ha falliti tutti e ogni volta in conferenza stampa afferma che stavolta fanno il passetto in più, che i primi due mesi il Milan giocava calcio champagne, che si tocca con mano che pensa solo a non prendere gol

No, le responsabilità sono di coloro che alimentano i deliri di questo pover'uomo raccontandogli fantasie che vanno a sommarsi ai suoi, che per carità, si può anche fare se lo rende felice ma se si tratta di gesti innocui non a uno che sta guidando in centro


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (18 Marzo 2019)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Io e il mio staff non dobbiamo fare niente, sono partite che si preparano da sole (cit.)



Mentre Spalletti non ha fatto altro che far rivedere ai suoi la partita dell'andata, tanto si sapeva come il Milan avrebbe giocato. Gattuso ha schierato una squadra prevedibilissima, un agnello sacrificale.
Sparigliando le carte nel secondo tempo la partita è cambiata: come per un senso di sopravvivenza, un estremo tentativo di divincolarsi dalla bestia, un erbivoro non preparato per offendere.


----------



## zamp2010 (18 Marzo 2019)

la fortuna che abbiamo avuto nelle ultime partite ha finito.
ora prepariamo per una lotta


----------



## Zenos (18 Marzo 2019)

E siamo alla resa dei conti... ovviamente tutti spariti i gattusiani dopo l ennesima debacle.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Marzo 2019)

Qualcuno mi spiega per quale motivo quando i suoi colleghi delle altre squadre, tipo Spaletti, Allegri, Inzaghi, Di Francesco.. di Francesco santo cielo hanno esonerato un allenatore che era ancora in piena corsa posto CL.. tutta gente super-mega crocifissa.

Invece, il signor Gattuso si gode di immunità. Quando si vince è merito suo, quando si perde è per colpa della rosa bollita. Gli amiconi ex giocatori ed i giornalisti "é un campione del mondo cit" ora saranno mandati a proteggere Gattuso.


----------



## MarcoG (18 Marzo 2019)

Gattuso non è ancora pronto per questo genere di partite e si vede. L'impatto è stato sbagliato, la formazione anche. La lite interna completa la ciliegina. Ha provato a recuperare sparandosi i cambi, in un netto passo aventi rispetto a qualche mese fa. Ma perché sia capace di vincere partite come queste serve che studi molto di più.

I giocatori hanno mostrato limiti evidenti e non solo caratteriali. Rodriguez è incredibilmente modesto. Il turco, pur giocando a mio modo di vedere una buona partita, ha vanificato ogni cosa sbagliando nei momenti decisivi (l'ultimo angolo ad esempio).

Per ora siamo questi, in attesa di tempi migliori stringiamoci alla squadra e teniamo il quarto posto, che si prende semplicemente battendo le piccole. 
Sull'inter... sopra di 2 punti vincendo i due scontri diretti. Questi rischiano di arrivare sotto di noi...

[MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] 
non ha molto senso, gli altri allenatori sono stati sulla graticola perché le rispettive squadre l'anno prima hanno fatto meglio, non peggio. Il milan è arrivato 6 ora è quarto, roma e inter erano in champions, il bologna stava retrocedendo, la juve con CR7 stava facendo peggio dell'anno scorso.
Non è esattamente la stessa cosa.


----------



## Goro (18 Marzo 2019)

Ogni volta la stessa storia, lo step non lo farà mai... 1000 possibilità di azzerare le concorrenti sfruttate 0 volte...


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Marzo 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Gattuso non è ancora pronto per questo genere di partite e si vede. L'impatto è stato sbagliato, la formazione anche. La lite interna completa la ciliegina. Ha provato a recuperare sparandosi i cambi, in un netto passo aventi rispetto a qualche mese fa. Ma perché sia capace di vincere partite come queste serve che studi molto di più.
> 
> I giocatori hanno mostrato limiti evidenti e non solo caratteriali. Rodriguez è incredibilmente modesto. Il turco, pur giocando a mio modo di vedere una buona partita, ha vanificato ogni cosa sbagliando nei momenti decisivi (l'ultimo angolo ad esempio).
> 
> ...



Peccato che i suoi predecessori, Inzaghi Seedorf Montella Mijalivoci.. tutti sono stati crocifissi. Invece per loro quel'è il discorso?


----------



## MarcoG (18 Marzo 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Peccato che i suoi predecessori, Inzaghi Seedorf Montella Mijalivoci.. tutti sono stati crocifissi. Invece per loro quel'è il discorso?



Seedorf non è ben chiaro cosa è successo. Inzaghi ha avuto parecchio tempo fuori dai risultati, e come Gattuso è stato messo in dubbio, ma non ha mai avuto risultati. Inoltre parliamo di una società diversa dall'attuale che cerca di dare continuità. Non credo si possano paragonare. Non prendiamo la champions da anni, ora che ci siamo (4 punti e lo scontro diretto sulla roma non sono pochi è rischioso mettere in dubbio l'allenatore.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Marzo 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Peccato che i suoi predecessori, Inzaghi Seedorf Montella Mijalivoci.. tutti sono stati crocifissi. Invece per loro quel'è il discorso?



Ma crocifissi da chi? Dalla stampa?? Forse solo Inzaghi che contraddiceva se stesso nelle interviste. 
Su Seedorf sono state buttate lì tante cose perché lui non ha mai parlato. 
Su Montella e Mihajlovic non ricordo, avevano andamenti altalenanti e non c'è mai stato tempo di capire se fossero geni o scemi. 
Ne ricordo invece su Allegri.

Di fatto c'è che del dopo Allegri, Gattuso è l'unico che ha tenuto un passo da Champions. Sugli scontri diretti falliti invece è sulla linea dei predecessori, incluso l'ultimo Allegri.


----------



## varvez (18 Marzo 2019)

> La cosa assurda è che abbiamo giocato lo stesso derby di un anno fa. Dopo 12 mesi l?atteggiamento col quale abbiamo giocato non è cambiato di una virgola, nonostante il livello tecnico della squadra sia molto più elevato. Quindi ripetiamo le stesse cose dette un anno fa, pazzesco



E se lo confermano giocheremo così anche i due derby della prossima stagione. E andranno peggio , perché se già Spalletti gli fa le scarpe non oso immaginare con Conte o altri cosa potrà accadere...


----------



## Igniorante (18 Marzo 2019)

Su Gattuso ha gravi colpe la dirigenza, in primo luogo.


----------



## Pampu7 (18 Marzo 2019)

La tua fortuna è che il tifoso medio del milan crede che suso sia un fenomeno, bonaventura il nuovo donadoni e tu il nuovo carletto solo perchè dici quello che sti tifosi vogliono sentirsi dire davanti alle telecamere.La realtà è che sei un mediocre, ringrazia quell'obeso e ignorante di mirabelli per averti messo sulla panchina del milan e paolo per averti tenuto quest'anno.


----------



## MarcoG (18 Marzo 2019)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Su Gattuso ha gravi colpe la dirigenza, in primo luogo.



Non lo so. Mi spiego. Avrei condiviso il cambiarlo prima dell'inizio della stagione, ma non lo avrei mai cambiato a stagione in corsa. Non si può ripartire con il toto allenatori ogni due per tre, a prescindere.


----------



## pazzomania (18 Marzo 2019)

.


----------



## Aron (18 Marzo 2019)

Se è un pelo furbo, tenta un esperimento senza Calhanoglu e Suso.
Se continua con loro, non gli viene perdonato più niente.


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Marzo 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Non lo so. Mi spiego. Avrei condiviso il cambiarlo prima dell'inizio della stagione, ma non lo avrei mai cambiato a stagione in corsa. Non si può ripartire con il toto allenatori ogni due per tre, a prescindere.



Sono assolutamente d'accordo. Andava cambiato in estate, ma non hanno avuto il coraggio di farlo. Comunque ormai bisogna andare avanti con lui r cercare di raggiungere questo 4 posto a tutti i costi. Ma a giugno serve un allenatore.


----------



## fra29 (18 Marzo 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Sono assolutamente d'accordo. Andava cambiato in estate, ma non hanno avuto il coraggio di farlo. Comunque ormai bisogna andare avanti con lui r cercare di raggiungere questo 4 posto a tutti i costi. Ma a giugno serve un allenatore.



Se arriva quarto non lo cambieranno mai e resteremo bloccati nella nostra crescita. 
Sui social tantissimi interisti e juventini che commentano "Rino uomo vero" come se fosse sufficiente quello. 
"eh ma ha una squadra di pippe". Ma per sapere che fare con la palla servono Kevin De Bruyne e Hazard?
Ma ora la rosa del Milan è tanto più scarsa delle concorrenti per la CL? 
Anche il Chievo ha un gioco noi, solo barricate (con squadra lunghissima e Piatek a far la guerra da solo). 
Rino Uomo vero e mister pippa (almeno per oggi). 
Io se penso che Rino sta facendo "tirocinio" sulla pelle del diavolo invece che fare esperienza in provincia (vedi Nesta) impazzisco..
Maledetto Mirabelli..
E io sono sempre in dubbio:
- quarto posto con Rino
- fuori con mister vero


----------



## Raryof (18 Marzo 2019)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Se arriva quarto non lo cambieranno mai e resteremo bloccati nella nostra crescita.
> Sui social tantissimi interisti e juventini che commentano "Rino uomo vero" come se fosse sufficiente quello.
> "eh ma ha una squadra di pippe". Ma per sapere che fare con la palla servono Kevin De Bruyne e Hazard?
> Ma ora la rosa del Milan è tanto più scarsa delle concorrenti per la CL?
> ...



Aahhahaha oh ancora devo vedere degli interisti o gobbazzi a cui non piace Gattuso!!! lo adorano, Rino il grande, solo merito suo!
Eh sì, 3 punti in più rispetto all'anno scorso = fenomeno.
Beh ci mancherebbe altro però, a voi non farebbe piacere scontrarvi contro squadre che si fanno 70 minuti di partita rintanate nella propria area e non accentuano mai il minimo pressing? squadre che sulla trequarti non sanno che fare o hanno ali che giocano a metà campo, da fermi e spalle alla porta?
Secondo voi le altre hanno piani partita quando ci incontrano? cioè ci temono a tal punto da creare delle vere e proprie gabbie per arrestare la nostra furia? ecco fatevi due domande, siamo zero, una squadra che gioca in maniera casuale, mal disposta, senza punti forti e con tantissimi punti deboli che partono dall'atteggiamento che hanno i giocatori e dall'atteggiamento poco risoluto che il tizio in panchina ha quando approccia e rispetta tutte le avversarie alla stessa maniera.
Per me se dobbiamo pescare in giro l'unica via è Sarri che in Serie A ha dimostrato di fare bene e di essere una garanzia a tutto tondo, se si libera dentro lui tutta la vita.
Il problema è che Gattuso ancora se la crede e col quarto posto raggiunto potrebbe fare la vittima che è stata sacrificata dopo aver compiuto il miracolo, questo non meritandolo, sia chiaro, ciò che viene espresso ad ogni partita riassume perfettamente l'inadeguatezza di questo fake allenatore alle prime armi.
Senza El ancora peggio perché non solo abbiamo fatto allenare una sega totale per 1 anno e mezzo ma rimarremmo pure ingarbugliati in una situazione in cui Gattuso potrebbe voler continuare ad allenare perché pensa di meritarsi la conferma per essere andato vicino al sogno e blablabla, insomma, comunque la si giri non ce lo scrolleremo dalle balle tanto facilmente.


----------



## neversayconte (21 Marzo 2019)

Secondo me dopo la sosta implodiamo, niente quarto posto e non avranno più nessuna scusa per tenerlo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Marzo 2019)

Il Milan non è roba per lui, tra l’altro non aveva fatto niente di che per meritarsi di allenare il Milan nelle precedenti esperienze da allenatore. Brava persona, ma come allenatore vale poco. Basti pensare come sta gestendo Paquetà, un giocatore creativo che invece è costretto a fare il lavoro sporco quando dovrebbe stare lá davanti a inventare.


----------



## EmmePi (21 Marzo 2019)

Io spero sempre che gottuso sia rimasto li perchè abbiamo già un pre-accordo con Conte per giugno ed ovviamente trovare un buon traghettatore per pochi mesi si sia rilevato impossibile...

Sono convinto che perfino un allenatore, vero conoscitore di tecnica e tattica, anche di provincia con questa squadra sarebbe al terzo posto tranquillo con buon margine sulla quarta.

Invece noi avanti con gottuso


----------



## Raryof (21 Marzo 2019)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Io spero sempre che gottuso sia rimasto li perchè abbiamo già un pre-accordo con Conte per giugno ed ovviamente trovare un buon traghettatore per pochi mesi si sia rilevato impossibile...
> 
> Sono convinto che perfino un allenatore, vero conoscitore di tecnica e tattica, anche di provincia con questa squadra sarebbe al terzo posto tranquillo con buon margine sulla quarta.
> 
> Invece noi avanti con gottuso



Ma come fai a cacciarlo? questo per mezza che ne pensa giusta 10 le toppa.
E' arrivato al Milan senza il minimo merito, direttamente della primavera, si è ficcato dentro senza avere la benché minima gavetta per potersi meritare chissà quali crediti (a parte il Gattuso giocatore).
Arriva in una situazione burrascosa in cui gli basta fare qualche risultato in 1 mese e mezzo che un asino gli rinnova il contratto spacciandolo per grandissimo talento della panchina.
Salta tutto e chi lo ha messo lì viene cacciato a pedate, lui non contento lo difende e comincia a mugugnare perché il successore non lo vede di buon occhio. Vuole rassicurazioni e arriva Maldini.
La rosa c'è e arriviamo a dicembre che l'esonero è già bello che matematico, lo salva la sosta e il mercato di gennaio azzeccato.
Riprende vigore, funerale da vivo, io sò io subito una finale persa, chi ci riporta tra le prime 4 è su di giri, dopo un paio di mesi questi giocatori sono già stati terminati per un motivo o per l'altro, il gioco fa schifo e giochiamo come una provinciale pur avendo una rosa assolutamente ai livelli delle altre, 1 solo "big match" vinto in 7 mesi contro una Rometta scandalosa che pare il Giannino d'antan, gli altri semplicemente non giocati o toppati.
La scandalosa Serie A ci tiene in vita ma da come sono stati gestiti i giocatori e le partite sembra che siamo lì lì per crollare ancora, i nuovi ora diventano i colpevoli perché non riescono a seguire Gattuso, in 1 anno e mezzo che è qui nessun giocatore è riuscito a seguire Gattuso pienamente nella sua idea di gioco, NESSUNO, Higuain il somaro addirittura se ne va, gente che in panchina quasi si mena, eh ma è solo colpa loro e degli infortuni, ora che sono tornati tutti voliamo infatti.
E nonostate tutto siamo ancora qui, se arriva quarto EROE, se non arriva quarto beh non c'è di meglio e Gattuso vuole crescere.


----------



## Zenos (21 Marzo 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ma come fai a cacciarlo? questo per mezza che ne pensa giusta 10 le toppa.
> E' arrivato al Milan senza il minimo merito, direttamente della primavera, si è ficcato dentro senza avere la benché minima gavetta per potersi meritare chissà quali crediti (a parte il Gattuso giocatore).
> Arriva in una situazione burrascosa in cui gli basta fare qualche risultato in 1 mese e mezzo che un asino gli rinnova il contratto spacciandolo per grandissimo talento della panchina.
> Salta tutto e chi lo ha messo lì viene cacciato a pedate, lui non contento lo difende e comincia a mugugnare perché il successore non lo vede di buon occhio. Vuole rassicurazioni e arriva Maldini.
> ...



Sacrosante verità, soprattutto il passaggio "eh ma ha fatto il massimo con tutti gli infortuni,ora civson tutto ma il gioco latita.ovviamente qualcuno smonterà al solito con le visioni più ottimistiche.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (21 Marzo 2019)

Il Derby dimostra che su questo Milan lui ha capito tutto.

Questa squadra non può giocare con il pressing alto: servono degli esterni veloci di gamba, cosa che Suso e Chalanoglu non sono assolutamente, più due terzini veloci -e Calabria e Rodriguez non appartengono a questa categoria-.

Il Milan con gli interpreti attuali può solo stare col baricentro basso, chiuso negli ultimi quaranta metri, e chiudere le linee di passaggio.
Gattuso per questo motivo è stato bravissimo ad adattarsi alle caratteristiche dei giocatori, invece di fare il talebano.

Purtroppo nel derby, probabilmente per un diktat partito dai dirigenti, si è scelto di fare i fighi, con difesa alta, baricentro alto, attaccanti che cercano di prendere la palla direttamente nell'area di rigore degli interisti e infatti abbiamo perso malamente. Spero che nella prossima partita Rino possa fare di testa sua, invece di seguire i dettami di qualche dirigente che impone il "bel giuoco" incurante delle caratteristiche dei giocatori.


----------



## varvez (21 Marzo 2019)

> Purtroppo nel derby, probabilmente per un diktat partito dai dirigenti, si è scelto di fare i fighi, con difesa alta, baricentro alto, attaccanti che cercano di prendere la palla direttamente nell'area di rigore degli interisti e infatti abbiamo perso malamente. Spero che nella prossima partita Rino possa fare di testa sua, invece di seguire i dettami di qualche dirigente che impone il "bel giuoco" incurante delle caratteristiche dei giocatori.



Lo hai scritto davvero? :-D
Difesa alta? Baricentro alto? 

Dimmi che eri ironico, ti prego


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Marzo 2019)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Il Derby dimostra che su questo Milan lui ha capito tutto.
> 
> Questa squadra non può giocare con il pressing alto: servono degli esterni veloci di gamba, cosa che Suso e Chalanoglu non sono assolutamente, più due terzini veloci -e Calabria e Rodriguez non appartengono a questa categoria-.
> 
> ...



La difesa era schiacciata. Non mi sembra che eravamo alti. Anzi. Semmai c'era un evidente scollamento centrocampo difesa. La verità è che Gattuso si è fatto fregare dalla posizione di Vecino avendo preparato per una settimana il 4 3 3 quando invece spalletti ha sempre usato il 4 2 3 1.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Marzo 2019)

varvez ha scritto:


> Lo hai scritto davvero? :-D
> Difesa alta? Baricentro alto?
> 
> Dimmi che eri ironico, ti prego



L'ha detto Gattuso chiaramente, ho provato a fare qualcosa che non è nelle nostre corde. Abbiamo spostato avanti il baricentro e ci hanno sempre infilato. 

Primi minuti :


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Marzo 2019)

In sostanza gli abbiamo rotto i c a Gattuso per mesi per l atteggiamento troppo difensivo e la prima volta che prova a giocarsela prendiamo 3 sberle. 

Forse aveva ragione lui, siamo scarsi se ce la giochiamo.


----------



## varvez (21 Marzo 2019)

> L'ha detto Gattuso chiaramente, ho provato a fare qualcosa che non è nelle nostre corde.*



Se è per quello Gattuso blatera spesso del fatto che dobbiamo migliorare la fase offensiva e altri aspetti, e lo dice da un anno e mezzo.

In merito al caso specifico, se come penso hai visto la partita ti sarai accorto di quanto basso fosse il nostro baricentro e di quale spaccatura si presentava tra la punta e il resto della squadra, pressing offensivo mal fatto, raffazzonato, improvvisato e per nulla efficace. 

La squadra può e deve giocare in modo diverso, altroché "solo in questo modo". Dire questo è, da parte di Gattuso, negare le proprie responsabilità o - peggio - negare non razionalizzando la realtà delle cose.


----------



## Devil man (21 Marzo 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> In sostanza gli abbiamo rotto i c a Gattuso per mesi per l atteggiamento troppo difensivo e la prima volta che prova a giocarsela prendiamo 3 sberle.
> 
> Forse aveva ragione lui, siamo scarsi se ce la giochiamo.



ancora più c****ne che sperimenta nella partita del Derby...


----------



## iceman. (21 Marzo 2019)

Che Gattuso dica che abbiamo giocato col baricentro alto a me poco importa, la partita è stata giocata da schifo e da cani, l'ennesima.


----------



## iceman. (21 Marzo 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> In sostanza gli abbiamo rotto i c a Gattuso per mesi per l atteggiamento troppo difensivo e la prima volta che prova a giocarsela prendiamo 3 sberle.
> 
> Forse aveva ragione lui, siamo scarsi se ce la giochiamo.



Il punto è un altro, non ce la giochiamo mai nemmeno quando abbiamo un atteggiamento difensivo.


----------



## neversayconte (21 Marzo 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> In sostanza gli abbiamo rotto i c a Gattuso per mesi per l atteggiamento troppo difensivo e la prima volta che prova a giocarsela prendiamo 3 sberle.
> 
> Forse aveva ragione lui, siamo scarsi se ce la giochiamo.



ma dai, è palesimente un alibi di un uomo che cerca di arrampicarsi sugli specchi. Il baricentro alto ce l'aveva Rinus Michels e Arrigo Sacchi, Guardiola. Stop.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Marzo 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> L'ha detto Gattuso chiaramente, ho provato a fare qualcosa che non è nelle nostre corde. Abbiamo spostato avanti il baricentro e ci hanno sempre infilato.
> 
> Primi minuti :



Infatti questo è un aggravante. Lui è convinto che ci siamo alzati troppo quando il problema non era affatto quello.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Marzo 2019)

l unico difetto che vedo è Suso 
fuori condizione 
se difende o pressa e come nn lo facesse 
ed ora cerchiamo lo spagnolo al posto del brasiliano
con la differenza che il number 8 rallenta il gioco con dei tocchi in +
mentre Paquetà giocava sempre di prima.. questa è la differenza

x nostra sfortuna anche se Rino ha cercato di gestirlo 
(lo cambiava sistematicamente dopo 60 minuti)
il Brasiliano si è scaricato lo stesso...


----------



## Masanijey (21 Marzo 2019)

varvez ha scritto:


> Se è per quello Gattuso blatera spesso del fatto che dobbiamo migliorare la fase offensiva e altri aspetti, e lo dice da un anno e mezzo.
> 
> In merito al caso specifico, se come penso hai visto la partita ti sarai accorto di quanto basso fosse il nostro baricentro e di quale spaccatura si presentava tra la punta e il resto della squadra, pressing offensivo mal fatto, raffazzonato, improvvisato e per nulla efficace.
> 
> La squadra può e deve giocare in modo diverso, altroché "solo in questo modo". Dire questo è, da parte di Gattuso, negare le proprie responsabilità o - peggio - negare non razionalizzando la realtà delle cose.



Però perdonami, perchè qui siamo tutti Guardiola, ma lo dici tu stesso.. C'è stato scollamento. Appunto, c'è stato scollamento perchè le due linee erano sicuramente più alte e non schiacciate come al solito in 25 metri.
Poi oramai a me secca anche intervenire su queste diatribe tattiche, perchè è chiaro che alcuni, e tu sei chiaramente uno di quelli, oramai intervengono a gamba tesa su Gattuso qualunque risultato ottenga, qualunque gioco faccia, qualunque sostituzione esegua, qualunque intervista rilasci. 
Dicesi accanimento.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Marzo 2019)

Io comunque rimango sempre allibito x chi scrive che vuole ancora Conte 
nonostante da anni (pure quando eravamo Big) nei nostri confronti riceviamo 
una pessima ma pessima gestione dei cartellini e dei falli...

e nonostante questo volete Conte!? Mha 
non durerebbe 3 mesi.. poi lui darebbe le dimissioni 
x salvaguardare la sua carriera di allenatore 

sicuro al 1.000 x 1.000
come ero sicuro del fenomeno Bonucci 
nelle marcature ha ha ahimè avevo ragione


----------



## varvez (21 Marzo 2019)

> Però perdonami, perchè qui siamo tutti Guardiola, ma lo dici tu stesso.. C'è stato scollamento. Appunto, c'è stato scollamento perchè le due linee erano sicuramente più alte e non schiacciate come al solito in 25 metri.*
> Poi oramai a me secca anche intervenire su queste diatribe tattiche, perchè è chiaro che alcuni, e tu sei chiaramente uno di quelli, oramai intervengono a gamba tesa su Gattuso qualunque risultato ottenga, qualunque gioco faccia, qualunque sostituzione esegua, qualunque intervista rilasci.*
> Dicesi accanimento.[\quote]
> 
> Ho specificato che lo scollamento avveniva tra la punta e il resto della squadra che stava troppo bassa. Si, sono uno dei principali oppositori alla gestione Gattuso però cerco il più possibile di motivare la mia convinzione che, con questo allenatore, nel lungo periodo non cresceremo affatto. Nello specifico parlavo di un derby perso malamente come tutti o quasi gli scontri con le big.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (25 Marzo 2019)

varvez ha scritto:


> Lo hai scritto davvero? :-D
> Difesa alta? Baricentro alto?
> 
> Dimmi che eri ironico, ti prego



Baricentro alto e difesa alta, confermo. Abbiamo provato a fare i fighi che corrono a tutto campo e vanno a strappare la palla ai difensori avversari con il pressing alto direttamente nella loro area di rigore, e questi sono i risultati. Se avessimo giocato come al solito avremmo pareggiato/vinto.

Se vogliamo cambiare modo di giocare vanno sostituiti almeno 4 o 5 giocatori.



corvorossonero ha scritto:


> La difesa era schiacciata. Non mi sembra che eravamo alti. Anzi. Semmai c'era un evidente scollamento centrocampo difesa. La verità è che Gattuso si è fatto fregare dalla posizione di Vecino avendo preparato per una settimana il 4 3 3 quando invece spalletti ha sempre usato il 4 2 3 1.



Difesa e centrocampo erano scollati perché abbiamo provato un tipo di gioco che non è nelle nostre corde. Chalanoglu, Suso, Castillejo, R.Rodriguez e soci non hanno i mezzi atletici per giocare in una squadra che fa pressing alto e ha la difesa alta. Lo stesso Paquetà ha giocato peggio del solito (infatti in occasione del primo goal si è limitato a fissare l'avversario senza fare nulla)


----------



## iceman. (30 Marzo 2019)

Che schifezza di allenatore...non mi stancherò mai di ripeterlo.


----------



## rot-schwarz (30 Marzo 2019)

esonero dopo la partita, quando ha chiesto all'assistente che cosa dobbiamo fare, questa la dice lunga che non capisce niente come allenare una squadra


----------



## iceman. (30 Marzo 2019)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> esonero dopo la partita, quando ha chiesto all'assistente che cosa dobbiamo fare, questa la dice lunga che non capisce niente come allenare una squadra



Imbarazzante, brocchi gli piscia in testa.


----------



## David Gilmour (30 Marzo 2019)

Quanto vuole per andarsene e portarsi dietro la turca e susina?


----------



## malos (30 Marzo 2019)

Basta perdio.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (30 Marzo 2019)

Per favore mandatelo via


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Marzo 2019)

seriamente, c'è da valutare qualcosa adesso. ogni partita peggiora. 

tutto come previsto scoppiati come l'anno scorso a marzo grazie ai suoi non cambi e ai suoi feticci


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (30 Marzo 2019)

Si sapeva. Sono 5 partite che facciamo letteralmente schifo.

La conferenza disastrosa di ieri.

La gestione cambi.


Ormai siamo tornati al inferno. Di questo passo non entreremo nemmeno in EL. Grande, Gattuso


----------



## ispanicojon7 (30 Marzo 2019)

Esonero .


----------



## Zenos (30 Marzo 2019)

Ecco il vostro grande allenatore


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Marzo 2019)

Passato dal matchpoint per blindare la CL a rischiare seriamente di ritrovarsi settimo/ottavo settimana prossima.
Stagione quasi buttata in tre settimane.


----------



## Kayl (30 Marzo 2019)

Fai più schifo da allenatore di quanto correvi da calciatore.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Marzo 2019)

Staccate la spina...


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Marzo 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Mi ero ripromesso di non scrivere più fino a fine campionato, troppi difensori Gattusiani. Mi dava il voltastomaco. Ma ormai i giochi sono quasi fatti, e purtroppo l'incompetente è riuscito a non farci andare in Champions quasi sicuramente anche quest'anno. Molti diranno che è prematuro, ma bisogna guardare due cose, in primis la mancanza di gioco di questa squadra, e il calendario. Ad oggi servono circa 20 punti per arrivare in Champions. E io non credo li faremo visto il calendario, o meglio temo che ci siano poche possibilità. Tutto questo grazie alle idee balorde del non allenatore che ci ritroviamo. Oggi benché tutti dicano il contrario, era una partita FONDAMENTALE. A fine campionato potremmo rimpiangere non aver fatto nemmeno un punto stasera.



Strano. Chi l'avrebbe mai detto che anche quest'anno in Champions non ci si arriva.


----------



## Mr. Canà (30 Marzo 2019)

Comincia a diventare difficile difenderlo anche per me, che sono sempre stato schierato dalla sua parte. L'involuzione della squadra è evidente. Paradossalmente giocavamo meglio quando eravamo in emergenza, con mezza squadra fuori. Adesso che invece abbiamo trovato due innesti per fare il salto di qualità e sono tornati dall'infermeria alcuni elementi, sembra che abbiamo perso la bussola.


----------



## David Gilmour (30 Marzo 2019)

Dimettiti.
Vattene.
Vai via.
Sparisci.
Evapora.
Liquefatti.
Sublima.
Leva le tende.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Marzo 2019)

Manca solo 1 mese e qualcosa, e poi finirà anche questa agonia.


----------



## iceman. (30 Marzo 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Si sapeva. Sono 5 partite che facciamo letteralmente schifo.
> 
> La conferenza disastrosa di ieri.
> 
> ...



Ma speriamo di non andarci, che ci andiamo a fare? A uscire contro dudelange ed olimpyacos?

Ripeto, tre partite stagionali giocate bene su circa 45/50, e in molti lo santificano.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Marzo 2019)

Credo che abbiamo raggiunto il livello Inzaghi come gioco più brutto e insignificante.


----------



## Pampu7 (30 Marzo 2019)

Peggio di gattuso c'è solo gattuso


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Marzo 2019)

Non c'è nemmeno più la solidità difensiva (apparente, visto che sono bravi tutti a difendere con 10 persone in 20 metri)

Il gioco è meno che inesistente, palla a caso e Piottek buttati e forse ci danno rigore


----------



## kekkopot (30 Marzo 2019)

E' finito il periodo d'oro e la buona dose di culo che ti ha accompagnato in questo periodo. Purtroppo stanno venendo a galla tutte le cose che avevamo già constatato ma che le vittorie offuscavano


----------



## Kayl (30 Marzo 2019)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Comincia a diventare difficile difenderlo anche per me, che sono sempre stato schierato dalla sua parte. L'involuzione della squadra è evidente. Paradossalmente giocavamo meglio quando eravamo in emergenza, con mezza squadra fuori. Adesso che invece abbiamo trovato due innesti per fare il salto di qualità e sono tornati dall'infermeria alcuni elementi, sembra che abbiamo perso la bussola.



L'anno scorso dopo l'exploit positivo a inizio girone di ritorno nello stesso periodo facemmo partite da vomito perdendo e pareggiando contro squadre retrocesse o in lotta retrocessione, al top la sconfitta a San Siro contro il Benevento già retrocesso.


----------



## LukeLike (30 Marzo 2019)

Fatico a comprendere le scelte di stasera... Bakayoko di nuovo in posizione di mezzala dove era stato pietoso ad inizio stagione... Castillejo fuori posizione... nel secondo tempo Calabria fuori posizione... Calhanoglu fuori posizione e lasciato in campo fino alla fine nonostante l'ennesima prestazione incolore... sostituito il migliore in campo Biglia...

Ma cosa stai combinando...

P.S. Chiedete scusa a Gattuso ora... fatele ora le canzoncine di sta ceppa.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Marzo 2019)

CVD..avevo predetto che a metà marzo saremo affondati, come lo scorso anno. 
In CL possiamo andarci solo se le altre faranno peggio di noi.

Via questo allenatore e prendiamo Conte, qualsiasi altro nome, anche Sarri, sarà un altro fallimento. Serva uno capace di fare le nozze con i fichi sechi, uno abituato a lavorare a certe pressioni e che ti porti punti.

Spalletti odiato da 3/4 di stampa, con spoliatotio nel caso e giocatori che remano contro riesce sempre a portare la squadra in cl. Non è un fenomeno. Il nostro pseudo allenatore osannato da tutta la stampa, giocatori, ex amiconi, giornalisti.. non ne combina manco una giusta. E poi va in conferenza stampa a fare la vittima con tanto di "la società non è con Gattuso" ma basta basta bastaaaaa sempre ecomunque giustificare questo scarso allenatore.


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Marzo 2019)

0 gioco


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Marzo 2019)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Fatico a comprendere le scelte di stasera... Bakayoko di nuovo in posizione di mezzala dove era stato pietoso ad inizio stagione... Castillejo fuori posizione... nel secondo tempo Calabria fuori posizione... Calhanoglu fuori posizione e lasciato in campo fino alla fine nonostante l'ennesima prestazione incolore... sostituito il migliore in campo Biglia...
> 
> Ma cosa stai combinando...
> 
> P.S. Chiedete scusa a Gattuso ora... fatele ora le canzoncine di sta ceppa.



Secondo me manco Cahlanoglu sa quale sia la sua posizione.


----------



## Solo (30 Marzo 2019)

Purtroppo si sapeva che era inadeguato.

Il peccato mortale è stato confermarlo questa estate.

Mirabelli ed il suo dannato rinnovo...


----------



## Goro (30 Marzo 2019)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Fatico a comprendere le scelte di stasera... Bakayoko di nuovo in posizione di mezzala dove era stato pietoso ad inizio stagione... Castillejo fuori posizione... nel secondo tempo Calabria fuori posizione... Calhanoglu fuori posizione e lasciato in campo fino alla fine nonostante l'ennesima prestazione incolore... sostituito il migliore in campo Biglia...
> 
> Ma cosa stai combinando...
> 
> P.S. Chiedete scusa a Gattuso ora... fatele ora le canzoncine di sta ceppa.



La penso uguale sulla formazione strana, tranne Biglia cui non ho visto fare quale chissà grande prestazione...


----------



## Aron (30 Marzo 2019)

Umanamente mi dispiace. 
Considerando solo il lato sportivo, dà sempre la sensazione che il Milan sia fuori dalla sua portata, almeno per ora.


----------



## Kayl (30 Marzo 2019)

Goro ha scritto:


> La penso uguale sulla formazione strana, tranne Biglia cui non ho visto fare quale chissà grande prestazione...



strana? Hai mai visto un allenatore farsi quasi tutto un tempo col vice di fianco a dargli suggerimenti?


----------



## bmb (30 Marzo 2019)

Il gioco, il possesso palla. Ha abbassato il playmaker a Donnarumma che, finalmente, dopo 53000 passaggi fatti è incappato nell'errore. Pressing inesistente, gioco improvvisato, giocatori immobili, palle giocate alla cieca. L'innovazione.


----------



## EmmePi (30 Marzo 2019)

Vedo 349 pagine di questo topic.... ci saranno una ventina di messaggi pro-gottuso?
Non penso.

L'ho sempre detto, senza gioco non vai da nessuna parte, il culo ti può aiutare, e con quello siamo prefino saliti al 3° posto, ma kulovic cambia spesso squadra.....

gottuso non è e non sarà mai un allenatore, quando (spero al più presto) andrà via dal Milan sono sicuro che non allenerà mai più nessuna squadra, quantomeno nei 5 campionati più importanti d'europa.


----------



## Goro (30 Marzo 2019)

Kayl ha scritto:


> strana? Hai mai visto un allenatore farsi quasi tutto un tempo col vice di fianco a dargli suggerimenti?



Non so più che pensare sinceramente... sembra un avatar, che lo sia di Riccio, Leonardo o chissà chi non saprei


----------



## EmmePi (30 Marzo 2019)

E' che gottuso nelle mutande al posto delle palle ha 2 noccioline, altrimenti capirebbe di non essere adeguato e farebbe un passo indietro per amore del glorioso Milan...

Il fatto è che rimane incollato al suo posto per amore dei gloriosi denari!


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Marzo 2019)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Comincia a diventare difficile difenderlo anche per me, che sono sempre stato schierato dalla sua parte. L'involuzione della squadra è evidente. Paradossalmente giocavamo meglio quando eravamo in emergenza, con mezza squadra fuori. Adesso che invece abbiamo trovato due innesti per fare il salto di qualità e sono tornati dall'infermeria alcuni elementi, sembra che abbiamo perso la bussola.



bravo, ammiro quelli che ammettono di sbagliare. adesso tutti i difensori di gattuso sono spariti!

e hai detto un'altra sacrosanta verità, sono mesi che dico che l'emergenza è stata la nostra fortuna.


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Marzo 2019)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Vedo 349 pagine di questo topic.... ci saranno una ventina di messaggi pro-gottuso?
> Non penso.
> 
> L'ho sempre detto, senza gioco non vai da nessuna parte, il culo ti può aiutare, e con quello siamo prefino saliti al 3° posto, ma kulovic cambia spesso squadra.....
> ...



ma con tutti questi estimatori qualcosa trova sicuro...


----------



## mandraghe (30 Marzo 2019)

Chissà chi sarà il prossimo imparziale “addetto ai lavori” che spontaneamente nei prossimi giorni esalterà il grandissimo, fantastico ed incredibile lavoro fatto da questa caricatura di allenatore.


----------



## Willy Wonka (30 Marzo 2019)

Appena incontra un allenatore più navigato, a meno di sporadici episodi, viene costantemente umiliato sul piano tattico. Spalletti nel derby lo ha portato a scuola, oggi Giampaolo con pressing alto e costante copertura delle linee di passaggio sulla prima uscita uguale. Ha avuto due settimane per preparare la partita, e non l'ha nemmeno letta bene a gara in corso. 
Umanamente mi sento tornato all'era Brocchi, non ho più voglia di seguire le partite, ma non per i risultati ma per come si gioca. Non è ammissibile che in una partita capiti 5/6 volte che siamo sulla trequarti avversaria e si torni tutti indietro per ricominciare dal portiere. Siamo i campioni del mondo di retropassaggi, è imbarazzante. Va assolutamente cambiato a fine stagione, a qualunque costo. È inadeguato, è inesperto. 
Se qualcuno della dirigenza mi legge io vi prego solo una cosa, non do indicazioni sui sostituti, lo decidano loro, ma vi prego di non prendere nessuno che centri anche solo alla lontana col mondo Milan. Deve essere uno completamente estraneo al rossonero. È fondamentale che opinionisti (molti ex giocatori del Milan), giornalisti e tifosi, non abbiano un solo appiglio per giustificare lo scarso rendimento.


----------



## earl22 (30 Marzo 2019)

ormai mi ha fatto passare la voglia anche di guardare le partite, speriamo che passino in fretta questi 2 mesi e che quelle che ci stanno dietro si suicidano. poi tanti tanti saluti e a mai piu'


----------



## iceman. (30 Marzo 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Appena incontra un allenatore più navigato, a meno di sporadici episodi, viene costantemente umiliato sul piano tattico. Spalletti nel derby lo ha portato a scuola, oggi Giampaolo con pressing alto e costante copertura delle linee di passaggio sulla prima uscita uguale. Ha avuto due settimane per preparare la partita, e non l'ha nemmeno letta bene a gara in corso.
> Umanamente mi sento tornato all'era Brocchi, non ho più voglia di seguire le partite, ma non per i risultati ma per come si gioca. Non è ammissibile che in una partita capiti 5/6 volte che siamo sulla trequarti avversaria e si torni tutti indietro per ricominciare dal portiere. Siamo i campioni del mondo di retropassaggi, è imbarazzante. Va assolutamente cambiato a fine stagione, a qualunque costo. È inadeguato, è inesperto.
> Se qualcuno della dirigenza mi legge io vi prego solo una cosa, non do indicazioni sui sostituti, lo decidano loro, ma vi prego di non prendere nessuno che centri anche solo alla lontana col mondo Milan. Deve essere uno completamente estraneo al rossonero. È fondamentale che opinionisti (molti ex giocatori del Milan), giornalisti e tifosi, non abbiano un solo appiglio per giustificare lo scarso rendimento.



se lo portano tutti a spasso.


----------



## PM3 (30 Marzo 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Appena incontra un allenatore più navigato, a meno di sporadici episodi, viene costantemente umiliato sul piano tattico. Spalletti nel derby lo ha portato a scuola, oggi Giampaolo con pressing alto e costante copertura delle linee di passaggio sulla prima uscita uguale. Ha avuto due settimane per preparare la partita, e non l'ha nemmeno letta bene a gara in corso.
> Umanamente mi sento tornato all'era Brocchi, non ho più voglia di seguire le partite, ma non per i risultati ma per come si gioca. Non è ammissibile che in una partita capiti 5/6 volte che siamo sulla trequarti avversaria e si torni tutti indietro per ricominciare dal portiere. Siamo i campioni del mondo di retropassaggi, è imbarazzante. Va assolutamente cambiato a fine stagione, a qualunque costo. È inadeguato, è inesperto.
> Se qualcuno della dirigenza mi legge io vi prego solo una cosa, non do indicazioni sui sostituti, lo decidano loro, ma vi prego di non prendere nessuno che centri anche solo alla lontana col mondo Milan. Deve essere uno completamente estraneo al rossonero. È fondamentale che opinionisti (molti ex giocatori del Milan), giornalisti e tifosi, non abbiano un solo appiglio per giustificare lo scarso rendimento.



Con Giampaolo aveva sempre vinto, battuto Spalletti in coppa Italia, battuto Ancelotti, battuto Gasperini, battuto Di Francesco, battuto Inzaghi, l'unico che non ha battuto è Allegri… 
Che falsità vai dicendo? 
Una partita decisa da Orsato, si va a fare la morale a Gattuso… 

Basta abbiamo capito che Gattuso vi sta sui ********, a fine campionato la società prenderà le sue decisioni.


----------



## Kayl (30 Marzo 2019)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Con Giampaolo aveva sempre vinto, battuto Spalletti in coppa Italia, battuto Ancelotti, battuto Gasperini, battuto Di Francesco, battuto Inzaghi, l'unico che non ha battuto è Allegri…
> Che falsità vai dicendo?
> Una partita decisa da Orsato, si va a fare la morale a Gattuso…
> 
> Basta abbiamo capito che Gattuso vi sta sui ********, a fine campionato la società prenderà le sue decisioni.



Vabbè abbiamo capito che c'è ancora qualcuno qua dentro che non sa cosa significhi GIOCARE A CALCIO. Riguardati il milan l'anno scorso dopo metà marzo, poi vediamo se hai ancora la faccia tosta di parlare. Questo l'anno scorso ha perso col Benevento matematicamente retrocesso in casa senza fare un tiro in porta.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (30 Marzo 2019)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Vedo 349 pagine di questo topic.... ci saranno una ventina di messaggi pro-gottuso?
> Non penso.
> 
> L'ho sempre detto, senza gioco non vai da nessuna parte, il culo ti può aiutare, e con quello siamo prefino saliti al 3° posto, ma kulovic cambia spesso squadra.....
> ...



Ce ne sono anche di più... Anzi, per un periodo piuttosto recente sono stati anche la maggioranza e prendevano pure per i fondelli quelli che facevano loro notare che i "grandi risultati" di gattuso erano frutto solo di fortuna o di prodezze isolate dei singoli...

Spero di svegliarmi domani e leggere la notizia del suo esonero...


----------



## PM3 (30 Marzo 2019)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Vabbè abbiamo capito che c'è ancora qualcuno qua dentro che non sa cosa significhi GIOCARE A CALCIO. Riguardati il milan l'anno scorso dopo metà marzo, poi vediamo se hai ancora la faccia tosta di parlare. Questo l'anno scorso ha perso col Benevento matematicamente retrocesso in casa senza fare un tiro in porta.



Cosa c'entra con cosa ho scritto? Non c'è alcuna correlazione.


----------



## mandraghe (30 Marzo 2019)

Portato a scuola da Giampaolo e Spalletti, mica Klopp o Guardiola...baci le chiappe di Leonardo che gli ha preso Piatek, Baka e Paqueta che gli hanno permesso di restare a galla in questo periodo. Tre giocatori che pian piano il genio sta rovinando. Vedere Piatek isolato davanti e lottare contro tre giocatori avversari è avvilente. 

Ribadisco per l’ennesima volta: questo incapace è peggio di Brocchi e perfino di Inzaghi, che non avevano certo i giocatori di livello che può schierare mister veleno.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (30 Marzo 2019)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Con Giampaolo aveva sempre vinto, battuto Spalletti in coppa Italia, battuto Ancelotti, battuto Gasperini, battuto Di Francesco, battuto Inzaghi, l'unico che non ha battuto è Allegri…
> Che falsità vai dicendo?
> Una partita decisa da Orsato, *si va a fare la morale a Gattuso*…
> 
> Basta abbiamo capito che Gattuso vi sta sui ********, a fine campionato la società prenderà le sue decisioni.



Ci vuole coraggio nel sostenere ancora gattuso... per cosa poi ? cosa avrebbe fatto di tanto meritevole ?


----------



## Kayl (30 Marzo 2019)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Cosa c'entra con cosa ho scritto? Non c'è alcuna correlazione.



Che dovresti guardare in che condizioni erano le squadre di cui stai parlando. Ancelotti ha schierato un Napoli rimaneggiato e Piatek era ancora un'incognita. Inzaghi l'ha battuto ai rigori. Di Francesco l'ha battuto nel suo momento peggiore, infatti la Roma a inizio anno era una roba inguardabile, e ci è riuscito grazie ad una cappellata di N'Zonzi coadiuvata da un'invenzione di Higuain al 95simo. Contro Spalletti ha vinto in coppa italia nei supplementari. Contro Gasperini su 3 occasioni casuali: un'invenzione dal nulla di Piatek, l'unico gol di Calha (avvenuto non dopo un'azione manovrata ma dopo un rimpallo) in oltre 70 tiri e l'unico calcio d'angolo dove abbiamo fatto gol.


----------



## fra29 (30 Marzo 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> se lo portano tutti a spasso.



Sinceramente con l'esonero di Pippo credo sia per distacco il meno preparato della serie A.. In primis perché non credo abbia la stoffa ma la situazione è aggravata dall'assenza di "gavetta" (che sta facendo da noi.. *


----------



## iceman. (30 Marzo 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Portato a scuola da Giampaolo e Spalletti, mica Klopp o Guardiola...baci le chiappe di Leonardo che gli ha preso Piatek, Baka e Paqueta che gli hanno permesso di restare a galla in questo periodo. Tre giocatori che pian piano il genio sta rovinando. Vedere Piatek isolato davanti e lottare contro tre giocatori avversari è avvilente.
> 
> Ribadisco per l’ennesima volta: questo incapace è peggio di Brocchi e perfino di Inzaghi, che non avevano certo i giocatori di livello che può schierare mister veleno.



si ma ora non gli funzionano le catene, si lavora male sulle catene "cit


----------



## Willy Wonka (30 Marzo 2019)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Con Giampaolo aveva sempre vinto, battuto Spalletti in coppa Italia, battuto Ancelotti, battuto Gasperini, battuto Di Francesco, battuto Inzaghi, l'unico che non ha battuto è Allegri…
> Che falsità vai dicendo?
> Una partita decisa da Orsato, si va a fare la morale a Gattuso…
> 
> Basta abbiamo capito che Gattuso vi sta sui ********, a fine campionato la società prenderà le sue decisioni.



Tu guardi il risultato, io guardo come arriva. Per me possiamo anche retrocedere e perderle tutte, ma giocando a calcio, no a chi fa più retropassaggi. Siamo scoppiati da più di un mese, ma se qualcuno lo diceva dopo Sassuolo e Chievo veniva preso per visionario perché molti guardano, a torto o ragione, solo al risultato. A me giocare così fa schifo, non siamo il Frosinone o il Chievo.


----------



## mandraghe (30 Marzo 2019)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Ce ne sono anche di più... Anzi, per un periodo piuttosto recente sono stati anche la maggioranza e prendevano pure per i fondelli quelli che facevano loro notare che i "grandi risultati" di gattuso erano frutto solo di fortuna o di prodezze isolate dei singoli...
> 
> Spero di svegliarmi domani e leggere la notizia del suo esonero...



I nodi vengono al pettine, chi capisce di football e ragiona senza pregiudizi immaginava che sarebbe andata così. Finiti i miracoli polacco-brasiliani siamo ritornati alla mediocrità di novembre, zero schemi, retropassaggi, difesa nella nostra trequarti, fissazione nello schierare giocatori non meritevoli, ecc. L’eccezione son state le 5 vittorie consecutive...


----------



## Blu71 (30 Marzo 2019)

Grande cuore milanista ma allenatore inadeguato.


----------



## mandraghe (30 Marzo 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> si ma ora non gli funzionano le catene, si lavora male sulle catene "cit




C’è poco veleno


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Marzo 2019)

earl22 ha scritto:


> ormai mi ha fatto passare la voglia anche di guardare le partite, speriamo che passino in fretta questi 2 mesi e che quelle che ci stanno dietro si suicidano. poi tanti tanti saluti e a mai piu'



quando l'hnno preso ormai 1 anno e 4 mesi fa, mi ricordo che ero disperato... dicevo: hanno l'occasione di cambiare un cesso come montella e ne prendono uno uguale??

tra alti e bassi dopo un anno sono sicuro di aver avuto ragione. reset, ennesimoreset la prossima stagione, con la uefa attaccata al culo però non si farà un tubo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Marzo 2019)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Ce ne sono anche di più... Anzi, per un periodo piuttosto recente sono stati anche la maggioranza e prendevano pure per i fondelli quelli che facevano loro notare che i "grandi risultati" di gattuso erano frutto solo di fortuna o di prodezze isolate dei singoli...
> 
> Spero di svegliarmi domani e leggere la notizia del suo esonero...



Leggi questo topic e vedrai quanti si opponevano, anche con un certo vigore, all'idea che Gattuso in realtà sia un principiante.
(Data del topic 7 Ottobre dopo una vittoria).

http://www.milanworld.net/linguardabile-possesso-palla-di-gattuso-vt68324.html


----------



## iceman. (30 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> quando l'hnno preso ormai 1 anno e 4 mesi fa, mi ricordo che ero disperato... dicevo: hanno l'occasione di cambiare un cesso come montella e ne prendono uno uguale??
> 
> tra alti e bassi dopo un anno sono sicuro di aver avuto ragione. reset, ennesimoreset la prossima stagione, con la uefa attaccata al culo però non si farà un tubo



Con un allenatore normale, avremmo almeno 6 punti di vantaggio sulla quinta.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (30 Marzo 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> I nodi vengono al pettine, chi capisce di football e ragiona senza pregiudizi immaginava che sarebbe andata così. Finiti i miracoli polacco-brasiliani siamo ritornati alla mediocrità di novembre, zero schemi, retropassaggi, difesa nella nostra trequarti, fissazione nello schierare giocatori non meritevoli, ecc. L’eccezione son state le 5 vittorie consecutive...



sante parole ..
Se non era per il momento d'oro di piatek , l'impatto di paqueta',le parate di donnarima (senza papere) ora eravamo al 6/7 posto , altro che meriti a gattuso
Ora che sono calati siamo ritornati il milan di dicembre .


----------



## mandraghe (31 Marzo 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> sante parole ..
> Se non era per il momento d'oro di piatek , l'impatto di paqueta',le parate di donnarima (senza papere) ora eravamo al 6/7 posto , altro che meriti a gattuso
> Ora che sono calati siamo ritornati il milan di dicembre .



Basta ripensare ai due gol col Napoli in coppa o al primo gol di Piatek con l’Atalanta: lanci innocui di 30-40 metri fatti tanto per fare qualcosa trasformati in oro dal polacco. Una situazione che non poteva durare, era evidente. Ma se lo dicevi era prevenuto e non riconoscevi i meriti di Gattuso. Meriti che non c’erano, perfino la granitica difesa si basava sui miracoli di Donnarumma, quindi anche la difesa che prendeva pochi gol per merito di Gattuso è solo un mito messo in giro dai giornalisti amici, che solo i gattusers paraocchiati poteva credere per vero.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (31 Marzo 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Basta ripensare ai due gol col Napoli in coppa o al primo gol di Piatek con l’Atalanta: lanci innocui di 30-40 metri fatti tanto per fare qualcosa trasformati in oro dal polacco. Una situazione che non poteva durare, era evidente. Ma se lo dicevi era prevenuto e non riconoscevi i meriti di Gattuso. Meriti che non c’erano, perfino la granitica difesa si basava sui miracoli di Donnarumma, quindi anche la difesa che prendeva pochi gol per merito di Gattuso è solo un mito messo in giro dai giornalisti amici, che solo i gattusers paraocchiati poteva credere per vero.



Facile elogiare la difesa per i pochi gol ricevuti quando difendi sempre in 10 dietro la linea della palla , poi chiaro non creando nulla in attacco passi piu tempo dalle parti di donnaruma in attesa di qualche miracolo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Marzo 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Basta ripensare ai due gol col Napoli in coppa o al primo gol di Piatek con l’Atalanta: lanci innocui di 30-40 metri fatti tanto per fare qualcosa trasformati in oro dal polacco. Una situazione che non poteva durare, era evidente. Ma se lo dicevi era prevenuto e non riconoscevi i meriti di Gattuso. Meriti che non c’erano, perfino la granitica difesa si basava sui miracoli di Donnarumma, quindi anche la difesa che prendeva pochi gol per merito di Gattuso è solo un mito messo in giro dai giornalisti amici, che solo i gattusers paraocchiati poteva credere per vero.




Sarebbe da prendere ad uno ad uno certi post e metterli come monito continuo, anche perché puntualmente la stessa gente si rifà sotto quando ci sono quelle 2/3 vittorie a culo per rispolverare i soliti deliri e arrabbiarsi pure con chi ha ragione nei fatti.
Gente che fa pure l'offesa poi e nega la realtà sotto gli occhi di tutti


----------



## iceman. (31 Marzo 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Basta ripensare ai due gol col Napoli in coppa o al primo gol di Piatek con l’Atalanta: lanci innocui di 30-40 metri fatti tanto per fare qualcosa trasformati in oro dal polacco. Una situazione che non poteva durare, era evidente. Ma se lo dicevi era prevenuto e non riconoscevi i meriti di Gattuso. Meriti che non c’erano, perfino la granitica difesa si basava sui miracoli di Donnarumma, quindi anche la difesa che prendeva pochi gol per merito di Gattuso è solo un mito messo in giro dai giornalisti amici, che solo i gattusers paraocchiati poteva credere per vero.



27 gol subiti in 29 partite di campionato.
9 gol subiti in 6 partite di europa league.
0 gol subiti in 3 partite di coppa italia

38 partite giocate e 36 gol subiti, bella difesa però.


----------



## iceman. (31 Marzo 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Facile elogiare la difesa per i pochi gol ricevuti quando difendi sempre in 10 dietro la linea della palla , poi chiaro non creando nulla in attacco passi piu tempo dalle parti di donnaruma in attesa di qualche miracolo.



La cosa buffa è che anche se schierati tutti sulla linea della porta, prendiamo gol comunque, neanche la fase difensiva c'è in questa squadra, di gattuso la mano la vedo solo negli stupidi passaggini all'indietro.


----------



## mandraghe (31 Marzo 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sarebbe da prendere ad uno ad uno certi post e metterli come monito continuo, anche perché puntualmente la stessa gente si rifà sotto quando ci sono quelle 2/3 vittorie a culo per rispolverare i soliti deliri e arrabbiarsi pure con chi ha ragione nei fatti.
> Gente che fa pure l'offesa poi e nega la realtà sotto gli occhi di tutti




Se osavi criticare ti dicevano che eravamo terzi...Ma terzi solo grazie al suicidio dell’Inter ed alla pessima stagione della Roma. Due squadre, guarda caso, che grazie al non gioco di Gattuso abbiamo rivitalizzato. La Roma veniva da un 7-1 e Gattuso col suo atteggiamento rinunciatario l’ha rivitalizzata. Idem l’Inter che veniva da una partitaccia contro l’Eintracht, è bastato che Spalletti gli mettesse un mediocre come Vecino tra le linee per farlo andare in confusione...Vecino eh, mica Zidane.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (31 Marzo 2019)

quindi qui stiamo tutti dicendo che il Milan ha una rosa da secondo posto? perchè il Milan è quarto e probabilmente la nostra rosa non è superiore nemmeno a qualche squadra dietro come la Roma.


----------



## mandraghe (31 Marzo 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> 27 gol subiti in 29 partite di campionato.
> 9 gol subiti in 6 partite di europa league.
> 0 gol subiti in 3 partite di coppa italia
> 
> 38 partite giocate e 36 gol subiti, bella difesa però.



Shhhhhh! L’Europa league non si deve citare! Altrimenti il castello di fandonie e di miti immaginari messo in piedi dai gattusers, siano essi tifosi, giornalisti o “addetti ai lavori” (cioè amici di Gattuso...), va in pezzi.

Ripeto: Gattuso vale meno di Inzaghi che però aveva aborti come Mexes, Menez, Cerci, Zaccardo, ecc. Però mentre Inzaghi venne massacrato, Gattuso è intoccabile...mah, io so solo che il calabrese allena il Milan più forte degli ultimi 5 anni eppure non si si è ancora visto uno straccio di gioco e stiamo qua dopo un anno a ripetere le stesse cose. E il bello è che col delirio di ieri Gattuso cerca pure di farsi passare per vittima, pazzesco.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (31 Marzo 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> sante parole ..
> Se non era per il momento d'oro di piatek , l'impatto di paqueta',le parate di donnarima (senza papere) ora eravamo al 6/7 posto , altro che meriti a gattuso
> Ora che sono calati siamo ritornati il milan di dicembre .



Ma calati neanche tanto, paqueta gioca sempre a spezzoni poi va in nazionale gioca da trequartista
e segna, piatek ormai viene curato ad uomo da tutta la difesa avversaria e va in difficolta poi va in nazionale
e grazie al gioco di squadra segna pure lui..


----------



## gabri65 (31 Marzo 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Portato a scuola da Giampaolo e Spalletti, mica Klopp o Guardiola...baci le chiappe di Leonardo che gli ha preso Piatek, Baka e Paqueta che gli hanno permesso di restare a galla in questo periodo. Tre giocatori che pian piano il genio sta rovinando. Vedere Piatek isolato davanti e lottare contro tre giocatori avversari è avvilente.
> 
> Ribadisco per l’ennesima volta: questo incapace è peggio di Brocchi e perfino di Inzaghi, che non avevano certo i giocatori di livello che può schierare mister veleno.



Non so cos'è peggio tra quello che hai scritto e non qualificarci per la CL. Perché il rischio è quello, e del quale io ho una grande paura: ritrovarsi a fine stagione con questi giocatori distrutti nell'animo e nel gioco. Si credevano di arrivare in una squadra viva e con voglia di primeggiare e invece si ritrovano in un ricovero per malati terminali, con la compagnia di gente apatica, depressa e senza amor proprio, come il turco o RR. Io continuo a domandarmi cosa pensano realmente della squadra e dell'allenatore.


----------



## BossKilla7 (31 Marzo 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Appena incontra un allenatore più navigato, a meno di sporadici episodi, viene costantemente umiliato sul piano tattico. Spalletti nel derby lo ha portato a scuola, oggi Giampaolo con pressing alto e costante copertura delle linee di passaggio sulla prima uscita uguale. Ha avuto due settimane per preparare la partita, e non l'ha nemmeno letta bene a gara in corso.
> Umanamente mi sento tornato all'era Brocchi, non ho più voglia di seguire le partite, ma non per i risultati ma per come si gioca. Non è ammissibile che in una partita capiti 5/6 volte che siamo sulla trequarti avversaria e si torni tutti indietro per ricominciare dal portiere. Siamo i campioni del mondo di retropassaggi, è imbarazzante. Va assolutamente cambiato a fine stagione, a qualunque costo. È inadeguato, è inesperto.
> Se qualcuno della dirigenza mi legge io vi prego solo una cosa, non do indicazioni sui sostituti, lo decidano loro, ma vi prego di non prendere nessuno che centri anche solo alla lontana col mondo Milan. Deve essere uno completamente estraneo al rossonero. È fondamentale che opinionisti (molti ex giocatori del Milan), giornalisti e tifosi, non abbiano un solo appiglio per giustificare lo scarso rendimento.



Quoto pure le virgole. Ormai mi sembra ci stiamo tutti allineando eccetto qualcuno che ancora ragiona più col cuore che con la testa. Alla buon ora, quando in estate io e altri tre dicevamo che erano inadeguato ti assalivano tipo zombie inferociti


----------



## fra29 (31 Marzo 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> La cosa buffa è che anche se schierati tutti sulla linea della porta, prendiamo gol comunque, neanche la fase difensiva c'è in questa squadra, di gattuso la mano la vedo solo negli stupidi passaggini all'indietro.



Fase difensiva?! 
Il nostro è catenaccio. 
La fase difensiva è quella fatta dalla Samp, che difendeva in avanti, pressava, ci faceva far giocare sempre sporche e difficili. 
Se paragono il modo di difendere il vantaggio di Giampaolo con lo scempio nostro con Chievo e, sopratutto, Sassuolo mi viene voglia di staccare con il Milan per qualche mese..


----------



## fra29 (31 Marzo 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> quindi qui stiamo tutti dicendo che il Milan ha una rosa da secondo posto? perchè il Milan è quarto e probabilmente la nostra rosa non è superiore nemmeno a qualche squadra dietro come la Roma.



Abbiamo gli stessi punti della scorsa stagione (siamo arrivati 6).
Siamo là per il suicidio delle romane ma nonostante questo Rino sta provando in tutti i modi a farci stare fuori dalla CL


----------



## mandraghe (31 Marzo 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non so cos'è peggio tra quello che hai scritto e non qualificarci per la CL. Perché il rischio è quello, e del quale io ho una grande paura: ritrovarsi a fine stagione con questi giocatori distrutti nell'animo e nel gioco. Si credevano di arrivare in una squadra viva e con voglia di primeggiare e invece si ritrovano in un ricovero per malati terminali, con la compagnia di gente apatica, depressa e senza amor proprio, come il turco o RR. Io continuo a domandarmi cosa pensano realmente della squadra e dell'allenatore.



Di quello che pensano i calciatori non mi preoccupo. Mi interessa molto di più quello che pensano Leo e Maldini e pure Gazidis. Spero che queste due partite li abbiano convinti che con un mediocre come Gattuso non si va da nessuna parte. Perché qualunque giocatore venga allenato da un incompetente come Gattuso rischia di fare la fine di Paqueta: un giocoliere a cui invece di chiedergli di inventare gioco e giocate gli si è chiesto unicamente di rincorrere gli avversari lungo la fascia, assurdo.


----------



## cris (31 Marzo 2019)

Ma qui dentro sono interminabili mesi che i soliti che qualcosa ne sanno dicono che é inadeguato. Gattuso é INADEGUATO a questi livelli
A fine anno dobbiamo salutarlo, é troppo incompetente allo stato attuale, ogni vero allenatore lo asfalta.


----------



## Schism75 (31 Marzo 2019)

Purtroppo mi tocca vedere, dalla riva del fiume, il cadavere passare. Lo sto dicendo dallo scorso campionato. L’ho detto quest’anno in più circostanze e in tempi non sospetti. Si elogiava la grande fase difensiva, quando in realtà subivamo una sequela di occasioni impressionanti, che tra parate di Donnarumma, pali e imprecisione avversaria non si tramutavano in goal. Ora che invece una o più di queste componenti viene meno, la realtà esce fuori.

Che poi vogliamo parlare della forma fisica? La narrazione gattusiana ci diceva che questa squadra con la preparazione estiva fatta come si doveva, avrebbe volato tutto l’anno, come in quelle 3-4 partite dello scorso anno, tra gennaio e febbraio.
Invece quest’anno la squadra ha lo stesso ritmo e la stessa intensità dello scorso anno. Un ritmo compassato e non in grado di imporsi su nessuno. In più la condizione è stata deficitaria/critica fino a dicembre, decente gennaio/febbraio, di nuovo deficitaria a marzo (e chissà nei prossimi mesi). La stessa situazione dello scorso anno. Io qualche domandina me la farei.

Taccio sulle capacità tattiche, visto che lo portano a spasso tutti con mosse molto semplici, a cui lui non è in grado di rispondere e dell’inesistente idee offensive della squadra. Lo stesso allenatore ha detto che, dopo oramai quasi 2 stagioni con lui, non siamo in grado di imporci sugli avversari, di fare gioco, ma possiamo solo aspettare e sperare ripartire. Ergo preghiamo che succeda qualcosa perché io non sono stato in grado di fare granché.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (31 Marzo 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> CVD..avevo predetto che a metà marzo saremo affondati, come lo scorso anno.
> In CL possiamo andarci solo se le altre faranno peggio di noi.
> 
> Via questo allenatore e *prendiamo Conte*, qualsiasi altro nome, anche Sarri, sarà un altro fallimento. Serva uno capace di fare le nozze con i fichi sechi, uno abituato a lavorare a certe pressioni e che ti porti punti.
> ...




ogni santissima partita vedo un remare contro della terna 
ad ogni contatto scatta il giallo.. certe volte anche quando il fallo non esiste 
e il rosso non ci pensano 2 volte ad estrarlo... niente esitazione 
falli non fischiati.. gialli non dati all'avversario 
rigori mai visti.. (2 grazie al Var) e se protesti pure il Capitano 
si becca il caro cartellino giallo in faccia 

ma riguardatevi il gioco aggressivo di Conte 
ma com'è fatte a credere che non sarebbe un altro caso Bonucci? 
in A senza la tutela rube sarebbe un flop! 
Lichsteiner con un'altra squadra sarebbe stato espulso ecc..

se poi viene nel Milan 
bhe provo pena x entrambi

Sarri tutta la vita.. basta che gli sia dato il tempo x trasmettere le sue idee


----------



## Pitermilanista (31 Marzo 2019)

Non vale nemmeno la pena ribadire ciò che personalmente scrivo da mesi: peggior allenatore del Milan dal 1983 ad oggi (e non credo proprio ve ne siano stati di peggiori anche prima di allora), perché a Pippo Inzaghi concedo l'alibi di una rosa molto più mediocre di questa. 

Cade (ma anche questo era stato scritto più volte) alla fine anche il cavallo di battaglia dei gattusiani: "Grande uomo, grande Milanista". Il grande omuncolo, che non ha i ******s per dimettersi all'arrivo di un dirigente che aveva definito "uomo di mierda" in pubblico, piagnucola per un mese dopo l'addio del suo amichetto di merende, rovinando di fatto il clima della preparazione, trascorre quattro mesi incolpando la campagna acquisti di Leonardo in modo nemmeno tanto sottile e velato ad ogni conferenza stampa per giustificare il gioco osceno e i risultati mediocri, ed ora, dopo essere stato portato a scuola da Spalletti (avessi detto Sacchi o Guardiola) per la quarta volta consecutiva e avendo subodorato che la squadra è in modalità crollo totale come l'anno scorso grazie alla sua fantasmagorica preparazione e ai suoi metodi, mette le mani avanti, e dice che "tra due mesi dirà tutto e farà sapere cio che ha deciso". Con tono offeso. Il maestro delle frittate rigirate.
Ancora seguito da tanti discepoli qua sopra, perché la salsiccia va sempre di moda. E pure il pesce.

Stagione strafinita, grazie a questo incapace da due soldi, e ancor più (duole dirlo) a chi non lo ha cacciato ada agosto o dopo l'Olimpiakos, per quieto vivere.

Va bene così comunque, nemmeno mi dispero piu per le sconfitte: meglio fuori dall'Europa e con due o tre cessioni importanti, ma sperabilmente un allenatore vero, che in Champions con l'onta e la vergogna di presentarsi con uno così.


----------



## zamp2010 (31 Marzo 2019)

0 movimenti offensivi, non si puo andare avanti cosi.
e un bruttissimo milan da mesi orami, ma si cade sempre di piu in basso


----------



## Lambro (31 Marzo 2019)

Se la squadra tiene il baricentro basso, come sempre con Gattuso quindi, è *impossibile* creare molte occasioni da gol, forse è impossibile crearne e basta.
Come puoi anche solo lontanamente pensare di crearle se hai :

1) un'ala destra che è da campionato brasiliano degli anni 80 però,di quelli con l'erba tagliata alta come quella dei cortili dopo mesi di incuria, dove i giocatori passeggiavano e la palla non scorreva.
Non è in grado di fare movimenti in profondità lunghi in quanto è assolutamente il giocatore d'attacco più lento che io abbia mai visto in vita mia, gli manca completamente l'esplosività dopo la prima falcata, a mente non ricordo un allungo con Suso capace di arrivare prima di un difensore, tantomento di difenderla a spallate figuriamoci se proprio non c'hai la velocità, in quanto fisicamente è un uccellino.
Con un giocatore del genere dovresti obbligatoriamente giocare alto,sempre, dominare il gioco come il barcellona di guardiola o la spagna di del bosque, con tutti dentro la meta' campo avversaria.
Ma anche in quel caso finirebbe irrimediabilmente in panchina, perchè la discontinuita' di rendimento così frequente non è da grande squadra, non è da grande giocatore.
Forse nelle mani di un allenatore capace potrebbe imparare semplicissimi movimenti fra le linee, cattiveria nel chiudere sul secondo palo, invece da qualche anno è il *reuccio* del Milan è gioca in modo totalmente anarchico, anche i suoi recuperi difensivi seppur migliorati quest'anno rimangono sempre troppo lenti e tardivi, insomma secondo me è un giocatore da vendere subito, non mi accontento di 7 partite fatte bene in un anno , non più.

2) Lucas Paquetà è un giovane giocatore che ha bisogno di *migliorare* come tutti a quell'età, giocando nel suo ruolo più congeniale, che è vicino alle punte.
Se lo ingabbi ai voleri dei tuoi schemi tattici lo perdi, perchè a) non è un fulmine di guerra b) deve crescere in autostima e consapevolezza dei propri mezzi e c) è un amante della giocata, cosa molto importante per capire il suo modo di vedere il calcio.
Ok che debba fare fase difensiva, e fatta bene, la fanno tutti ormai, ma rimane il fatto che se giochi basso avrai sempre un Paquetà troppo lontano dalla zona dove è capace di fare ottime cose e avrai un giocatore che è cmq lontano dall'essere un fulmine di guerra capace di coprire svariati metri in pochissimi secondi.

3) I terzini che devono sovrapporre ma non lo fanno, ma anche qui torniamo al problema del baricentro, che è centrale in ogni considerazione tattica di questo Milan.
E' corretto averne uno che spinga un po' meno dell'altro, per tenere le linee dietro un attimo piu' attente, ma quello che deve spingere *deve * spingere.
Vuol dire sovrapporsi vuol dire anche premiarlo spesso (e qui torniamo ad un altro problema di Suso che premia troppo poco il suo compagno) per aumentargli autostima e voglia.

4) Riempire l'area.
E qui torniamo al problema di Suso (quanti ritorni su questo giocatore...) che è incapace di andare sul secondo palo, il seppure mediocre Castillejo lo fa' decisamente meglio provando qualche volta a creare problemi con spaccate o colpi di testa , peccato che manchi di efficacia ma almeno c'è, ci va, mentre l'anarchico susino rimane piantato sulla sua mattonella largo sulla fascia.
In piu' ci vogliono delle mezz'ali che abbiano un attimo piu' senso del gol&dribbling (Jack dove sei) di questo Calhanoglu ed un allenatore che non faccia obrobri come metterci Bakayoko, giocatore che non sa' proprio giocarci lì e ieri sera si è visto.
Insomma se notate le squadre avversarie quando attaccano, mettono sempre almeno 4 uomini in area, 2 0 3 dentro e 1 o 2 immediatamente pronti al limite dell'area, facendo contemporaneamente salire la difesa fino alla metà campo e i centrocampisti difensivi a tentare di coprire le linee di passaggio per un'eventuale ribattuta.

5) Poca grinta nei contrasti ,poco coraggio anche nel portare palla con piu' tocchi quando sei vicino all'area (ci prova il turco, ahimè con scarsi risultati), il Milan ha anche bisogno del giocatore che 10 metri fuori dall'area se ha spazio davanti a sè porta palla per qualche metro e tira o cmq attira su di sè i centrali difensivi avversari, ieri ho visto Cutrone in un'occasione simile (ma lo fa' sempre) passarla di prima a Paquetà , non pronto a capire la giocata, mentre era libero di poter affondare.
I contrasti ci vedono poco cattivi ,siamo una delle squadre che commette meno falli in assoluto, gente troppo leggera fisicamente ma purtroppo anche poco reattiva nel raddoppiare (se raddoppiassimo piu' spesso con decisione il dato dei pochi falli probabilmente volgerebbe a nostro favore, indicherebbe una riconquista di palla pulita).


----------



## Zenos (31 Marzo 2019)

E come al solito AVEVAMO RAGIONE.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (31 Marzo 2019)

Il Sig Gattuso mi fa una rabbia incredibile ..codesto personaggio che sulla carta sarebbe un allenatore, ha avuto la fortuna di essere terzo per grazia divina ma non e' riuscito minimamente a cogliere quello che la dea bendata gli ha regalato . buttando tutto nel cesso.
Da quando risiede sulla panchina , il milan non ha MAI sviluppato un gioco, MAI fatto vedere un evoluzione positiva , mentalita' e gioco sono sempre le stesse del primo giorno , se fosse stato un altro allenatore sarebbe stato esonerato alla velocita' della luce parecchio tempo fa ,visto che i segnali era ben presenti .
Stanco di vedere il milan il queste condizioni, stanco di non andare in cl,stanco delle figure che facciamo ovunque ,stanco di RINO GATTUSO


----------



## bmb (31 Marzo 2019)

L'ultima meraviglia è stata Bakayoko mezzala che non sapeva neanche come stoppare la palla. E tutto questo solo per l'orgoglio della scenata di Kessie. Complimentoni.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Marzo 2019)

Mi auguro abbia i giorni contati. Speriamo con un po’ di fortuna di riuscire a centrare il quarto posto, ma ne servirà una bella dose perché Gattuso è un grosso handicap. In un anno non è riuscito a far pressare questa squadra. Come puoi creare occasioni da gol quando recuperi palla sempre e solo ai limiti della tua area di rigore? Ieri abbiamo avuto una partita intera per recuperare l’1-0, non è possibile che non abbia alcuna contromisura quando vai sotto di un gol. Nel calcio SI PUÒ PRENDERE GOL, anche se stai attento. Non deve essere una tragedia prendere una rete, mentre per il Milan lo è.


----------



## Love (31 Marzo 2019)

Non so che cosa sperare per questo finale di stagione per il bene dell'Ac Milan...se andiamo in champions e gattuso viene confermato è la fine..servono giocatori forti,serve vendere diversi giocatori ritenuti importanti da questo allenatore che invece non servono a nulla...e serve un allenatore forte...questo difendersi sempre...tutti dietro e ripartire...ma ripartire con chi...ha scocciato...


----------



## Igniorante (31 Marzo 2019)

Se continuiamo così, l'unica consolazione è che si leverà dalle balle a fine stagione.


----------



## Albijol (31 Marzo 2019)

Mi faceva schifo quando vincevamo, figuriamoci adesso che perde. Dopo Inzaghi Ringhio è l'allenatore più scarso della storia del Milan. Ma almeno Pippo aveva la scusante di una rosa imbarazzante.


----------



## PM3 (31 Marzo 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Ci vuole coraggio nel sostenere ancora gattuso... per cosa poi ? cosa avrebbe fatto di tanto meritevole ?


Ci vuole coraggio a criticare Gattuso in una partita decisa da una papera di Donnarumma e 2 rigori negati dall'arbitro. 
Ripeto sto parlando della partita odierna. Ripeto sarà cacciato a fine anno ed è una decisione che ci sta alla luce del gioco espresso dalla squadra e dei risultati. 



Kayl ha scritto:


> Che dovresti guardare in che condizioni erano le squadre di cui stai parlando. Ancelotti ha schierato un Napoli rimaneggiato e Piatek era ancora un'incognita. Inzaghi l'ha battuto ai rigori. Di Francesco l'ha battuto nel suo momento peggiore, infatti la Roma a inizio anno era una roba inguardabile, e ci è riuscito grazie ad una cappellata di N'Zonzi coadiuvata da un'invenzione di Higuain al 95simo. Contro Spalletti ha vinto in coppa italia nei supplementari. Contro Gasperini su 3 occasioni casuali: un'invenzione dal nulla di Piatek, l'unico gol di Calha (avvenuto non dopo un'azione manovrata ma dopo un rimpallo) in oltre 70 tiri e l'unico calcio d'angolo dove abbiamo fatto gol.



ahahah Alle nostre vittorie trovi solo scuse, alla sconfitta di ieri, in cui è palese che abbiano inciso Donnarumma e Orsato più di Gattuso, trovi solo colpe del tecnico. Ti leggi? Non vedi che stai argomentando in maniera faziosa e ridicola. 



Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Tu guardi il risultato, io guardo come arriva. Per me possiamo anche retrocedere e perderle tutte, ma giocando a calcio, no a chi fa più retropassaggi. Siamo scoppiati da più di un mese, ma se qualcuno lo diceva dopo Sassuolo e Chievo veniva preso per visionario perché molti guardano, a torto o ragione, solo al risultato. A me giocare così fa schifo, non siamo il Frosinone o il Chievo.



E questo cosa c'entra con la frase che hai scritto? Hai detto che non abbiamo mai vinto contro allenatori più esperti di Gattuso, e invece non è vero. 
Per il resto guarda la risposta che ho dato a ispanicojon7


----------



## EmmePi (31 Marzo 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Appena incontra un allenatore più navigato, a meno di sporadici episodi, viene costantemente umiliato sul piano tattico. Spalletti nel derby lo ha portato a scuola, oggi Giampaolo con pressing alto e costante copertura delle linee di passaggio sulla prima uscita uguale. Ha avuto due settimane per preparare la partita, e non l'ha nemmeno letta bene a gara in corso.
> Umanamente mi sento tornato all'era Brocchi, non ho più voglia di seguire le partite, ma non per i risultati ma per come si gioca. Non è ammissibile che in una partita capiti 5/6 volte che siamo sulla trequarti avversaria e si torni tutti indietro per ricominciare dal portiere. Siamo i campioni del mondo di retropassaggi, è imbarazzante. Va assolutamente cambiato a fine stagione, a qualunque costo. È inadeguato, è inesperto.
> Se qualcuno della dirigenza mi legge io vi prego solo una cosa, non do indicazioni sui sostituti, lo decidano loro, ma vi prego di non prendere nessuno che centri anche solo alla lontana col mondo Milan. Deve essere uno completamente estraneo al rossonero. È fondamentale che opinionisti (molti ex giocatori del Milan), giornalisti e tifosi, non abbiano un solo appiglio per giustificare lo scarso rendimento.



Parole sante. Qualche nome?

Conte - Jardim - Di Francesco - Gasperini


----------



## rossonerosud (31 Marzo 2019)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Parole sante. Qualche nome?
> 
> Conte - Jardim - Di Francesco - Gasperini



di francesco è un allenatore mediocre. se non puoi prendere un top (conte, klopp, guardiola), allora meglio un emergente che dia un gioco. giampaolo sono anni che fa bene con le scartine, e anche ieri ci ha dato una lezione di calcio.


----------



## mandraghe (31 Marzo 2019)

E' bastato che un allenatore modesto come Spalletti gli mettesse Vecino (Vecino eh, mica Hazard...) tra le linee per farlo sbarellare, ma dove vogliamo andare con un mediocre simile?


----------



## EmmePi (31 Marzo 2019)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> di francesco è un allenatore mediocre. se non puoi prendere un top (conte, klopp, guardiola), allora meglio un emergente che dia un gioco. giampaolo sono anni che fa bene con le scartine, e anche ieri ci ha dato una lezione di calcio.



Non giudicare Di Francesco da questo anno in cui non gli hanno comperato giocatori adatti a lui e che ha avuto parte dello spogliatoio contro, forse ti scordi gli anni passati... altro che Giampaolo che è il primo anno che azzecca come tecnico!

PS: infatti la rometta del dopo con Ranieri sta facendo meraviglie..........


----------



## rossonerosud (31 Marzo 2019)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Non giudicare Di Francesco da questo anno in cui non gli hanno comperato giocatori adatti a lui e che ha avuto parte dello spogliatoio contro, forse ti scordi gli anni passati... altro che Giampaolo che è il primo anno che azzecca come tecnico!
> 
> PS: infatti la rometta del dopo con Ranieri sta facendo meraviglie..........



di francesco ha problemi caratteriali, non riesce a tenere lo spogliatoio. è una costante delle sue esperienze. giampaolo sono QUATTRO STAGIONI consecutive che fa bene: una a empoli e tre a genova. altro che una.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (31 Marzo 2019)

I gattusiani andrebbero studiati per il loro masochismo cosmico !!!


----------



## Lineker10 (31 Marzo 2019)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Parole sante. Qualche nome?
> 
> Conte - Jardim - Di Francesco - Gasperini



Però ci vuole coerenza. Si critica Gattuso perchè perde le partite con allenatori più navigati di lui (statistica non vera tra l'altro) e poi si invocano Di Francesco e Gasperini che contro Gattuso hanno un record negativo?
Non mi pare coerente, al di là di tutto.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Marzo 2019)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> di francesco è un allenatore mediocre. se non puoi prendere un top (conte, klopp, guardiola), allora meglio un emergente che dia un gioco. giampaolo sono anni che fa bene con le scartine, e anche ieri ci ha dato una lezione di calcio.



che giampaolo abbia fatto bene con le scartine non implica che fara bene con gente migliore, inoltre giampaolo ha la faccia di uno che sotto la pressione di una grande squadra si fa stritolare, se bisogna cambiare bisogna prendere certezze e ad oggi l'unica certezza libera è conte.


----------



## pazzomania (31 Marzo 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> I gattusiani andrebbero studiati per il loro masochismo cosmico !!!



Di Gattusiano non ce n' è manco uno in realtà.


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Marzo 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> ogni santissima partita vedo un remare contro della terna
> ad ogni contatto scatta il giallo.. certe volte anche quando il fallo non esiste
> e il rosso non ci pensano 2 volte ad estrarlo... niente esitazione
> falli non fischiati.. gialli non dati all'avversario
> ...



nessuno dei 2. ma conte per noi non va bene assolutamente


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Marzo 2019)

bmb ha scritto:


> L'ultima meraviglia è stata Bakayoko mezzala che non sapeva neanche come stoppare la palla. E tutto questo solo per l'orgoglio della scenata di Kessie. Complimentoni.



quoto, anche peri critci di kessie.

senza di lui partitone proprio. era tutta colpa sua....


----------



## Dexter (31 Marzo 2019)

Ho sempre criticato la scelta di Gattuso allenatore, perchè è un ignorante. Sfido chiunque a darmi torto su questa affermazione. E' una persona che fa fatica ad esprimersi correttamente nella sua lingua nativa, figuriamoci cosa può far capire ai giocatori delle più svariate nazionalità. Però mi sono detto: ha giocato e vinto Champions League e Mondiali, è un uomo di spogliatoio, sicuramente qualcosa di buono dalla sua carriera avrà cavato, vediamo!

Beh, mai avrei pensato fosse cosi mediocre. E' la mediocrità fatta allenatore. Non solo tatticamente è nullo, in quanto non prende contromisure, sbaglia cambi, ruoli e scelte nelle formazioni iniziali e non crea alcuna sorpresa all avversario nei big match...NON SOLO! Di uomini non capisce NIENTE. Questa è la cosa grave. Non gli si chiedeva di certo il tiki taka, invece lui per smentire l'opinione comune di "allenatore tutta grinta" prova a giocare dal basso e a tocchi  Da lui ci si aspettava grinta, motivazione, giocatori con il demonio negli occhi... Niente di tutto questo, Gattuso è uno che se la fa sotto ragazzi...sempre ansioso, spaventato, terrorizzato dall'avversario, e trasmette questa sua mega insicurezza anche a tutta la rosa e agli 11 in campo. Pazzesco. Vale 0 tatticamente e vale 0 per tutto ciò che ruota attorno alla sfera emotiva dei giocatori.


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Marzo 2019)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Parole sante. Qualche nome?
> 
> Conte - Jardim - Di Francesco - Gasperini




solo jardim prendereii di questi




Dexter ha scritto:


> Ho sempre criticato la scelta di Gattuso allenatore, perchè è un ignorante. Sfido chiunque a darmi torto su questa affermazione. E' una persona che fa fatica ad esprimersi correttamente nella sua lingua nativa, figuriamoci cosa può far capire ai giocatori delle più svariate nazionalità. Però mi sono detto: ha giocato e vinto Champions League e Mondiali, è un uomo di spogliatoio, sicuramente qualcosa di buono dalla sua carriera avrà cavato, vediamo!
> 
> Beh, mai avrei pensato fosse cosi mediocre. E' la mediocrità fatta allenatore. Non solo tatticamente è nullo, in quanto non prende contromisure, sbaglia cambi, ruoli e scelte nelle formazioni iniziali e non crea alcuna sorpresa all avversario nei big match...NON SOLO! Di uomini non capisce NIENTE. Questa è la cosa grave. Non gli si chiedeva di certo il tiki taka, *invece lui per smentire l'opinione comune di "allenatore tutta grinta" prova a giocare dal basso e a tocchi  :muhahaha: *Da lui ci si aspettava solamente grinta, motivazione, giocatori con il demonio negli occhi... Niente di tutto questo, Gattuso è uno che se la fa sotto ragazzi...sempre ansioso, spaventato, terrorizzato dall'avversario, e trasmette questa sua mega insicurezza anche a tutta la rosa e agli 11 in campo. Pazzesco. Vale 0 tatticamente e vale 0 per tutto ciò che ruota attorno alla sfera emotiva dei giocatori.



i punti li abbiamo fatti in quelle partite dove non si sono visti i passaggi al portiere montelliani.

uno che non capisce questa cosa è una capra. stop


----------



## rossonero71 (31 Marzo 2019)

.


willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> solo jardim prendereii di questi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bravo


----------



## fra29 (31 Marzo 2019)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> di francesco è un allenatore mediocre. se non puoi prendere un top (conte, klopp, guardiola), allora meglio un emergente che dia un gioco. giampaolo sono anni che fa bene con le scartine, e anche ieri ci ha dato una lezione di calcio.



Giampaolo è una bella tentazione..
Ed ha anche il physique du role per una panchina importante.. 
Ma dovrebbe essere supportato da tutti..
Ma con Conte libero è un dovere morale ripartire da una certezza e togliere tutti gli alibi ai giocatori


----------



## Zenos (31 Marzo 2019)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ho sempre criticato la scelta di Gattuso allenatore, perchè è un ignorante. Sfido chiunque a darmi torto su questa affermazione. E' una persona che fa fatica ad esprimersi correttamente nella sua lingua nativa, figuriamoci cosa può far capire ai giocatori delle più svariate nazionalità. Però mi sono detto: ha giocato e vinto Champions League e Mondiali, è un uomo di spogliatoio, sicuramente qualcosa di buono dalla sua carriera avrà cavato, vediamo!
> 
> Beh, mai avrei pensato fosse cosi mediocre. E' la mediocrità fatta allenatore. Non solo tatticamente è nullo, in quanto non prende contromisure, sbaglia cambi, ruoli e scelte nelle formazioni iniziali e non crea alcuna sorpresa all avversario nei big match...NON SOLO! Di uomini non capisce NIENTE. Questa è la cosa grave. Non gli si chiedeva di certo il tiki taka, invece lui per smentire l'opinione comune di "allenatore tutta grinta" prova a giocare dal basso e a tocchi  Da lui ci si aspettava grinta, motivazione, giocatori con il demonio negli occhi... Niente di tutto questo, Gattuso è uno che se la fa sotto ragazzi...sempre ansioso, spaventato, terrorizzato dall'avversario, e trasmette questa sua mega insicurezza anche a tutta la rosa e agli 11 in campo. Pazzesco. Vale 0 tatticamente e vale 0 per tutto ciò che ruota attorno alla sfera emotiva dei giocatori.



This.


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Marzo 2019)

Ragazzi abbiamo bisogno di conte o Sarri. Stop. Giampaolo e soci sarebbero comunque delle scommesse e non possiamo permettercelo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Marzo 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ragazzi abbiamo bisogno di conte o Sarri. Stop. Giampaolo e soci sarebbero comunque delle scommesse e non possiamo permettercelo.



ma uno che ha approcciato una stagione pensando solo a jorginho e higuain ti pare uno affidabile??


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma uno che ha approcciato una stagione pensando solo a jorginho e higuain ti pare uno affidabile??



Al Chelsea c'è una situazione difficile tra spogliatoio spaccato e società che un giorno vuole vendere e l'altro ci ripensa. Poi Sarri non ha mai avuto il supporto del club, il braccio destro di Abramovich non lo vuole. Sicuramente avrà fatti errori anche Sarri, ma è comunque un allenatore che in Champions ti ci porta con il livello del nostro campionato. Ed in più è comunque in grado di dare un gioco. Cosa non da poco


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Marzo 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ragazzi abbiamo bisogno di conte o *Sarri*. Stop. Giampaolo e soci sarebbero comunque delle scommesse e non possiamo permettercelo.



Bah, anche questo Sarri. All'inizio ero convinto, lo avrei accettato. Forse sono troppo io mentalmente limitato, ma secondo me, pure Sarri fallirebbe. Al Chelsea non vedo nulla, 124934839 passaggi a non concludere nulla. Poi sicuramente vorrà tenersi quel mediocre di Biglia. Sicuramente è meglio di tutti gli altri.. ma bisogna prendere Conte. Serve Conte e basta ed ai neroazzurri ci torna il loro marito Mourinho. Ed ho spiegato i motivi, è abituato a lavorare in "grande" piazze con la pressione dietro e sopratutto è molto bravo a tirare il meglio da tutti. I suoi giocatori sanno cosa fare in campo, non è uno che fa grande champagne ma non è nemmeno uno che fa barricate in area propria le sue squadre si adattano al gioco altrui.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (31 Marzo 2019)

Grazie per i 6 punti persi Mister !!!


----------



## __king george__ (31 Marzo 2019)

quando è che chiuderà questo topic?


----------



## PM3 (31 Marzo 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Però ci vuole coerenza. Si critica Gattuso perchè perde le partite con allenatori più navigati di lui (statistica non vera tra l'altro) e poi si invocano Di Francesco e Gasperini che contro Gattuso hanno un record negativo?
> Non mi pare coerente, al di là di tutto.



E' incredibile ahahah
Questo topic sta degenerando con commenti assurdi, surreali. 
Posso capire che Gattuso non piaccia come allenatore. Ma addirittura tacciarlo come ignorante, incompetente… Ed è quarto.

Sono arrivati a dire che abbiamo una rosa da secondo posto. Sembrate tanti Galliani. Siamo apposto così, basta cambiare allenatore.


----------



## fra29 (31 Marzo 2019)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ho sempre criticato la scelta di Gattuso allenatore, perchè è un ignorante. Sfido chiunque a darmi torto su questa affermazione. E' una persona che fa fatica ad esprimersi correttamente nella sua lingua nativa, figuriamoci cosa può far capire ai giocatori delle più svariate nazionalità. Però mi sono detto: ha giocato e vinto Champions League e Mondiali, è un uomo di spogliatoio, sicuramente qualcosa di buono dalla sua carriera avrà cavato, vediamo!
> 
> Beh, mai avrei pensato fosse cosi mediocre. E' la mediocrità fatta allenatore. Non solo tatticamente è nullo, in quanto non prende contromisure, sbaglia cambi, ruoli e scelte nelle formazioni iniziali e non crea alcuna sorpresa all avversario nei big match...NON SOLO! Di uomini non capisce NIENTE. Questa è la cosa grave. Non gli si chiedeva di certo il tiki taka, invece lui per smentire l'opinione comune di "allenatore tutta grinta" prova a giocare dal basso e a tocchi  Da lui ci si aspettava grinta, motivazione, giocatori con il demonio negli occhi... Niente di tutto questo, Gattuso è uno che se la fa sotto ragazzi...sempre ansioso, spaventato, terrorizzato dall'avversario, e trasmette questa sua mega insicurezza anche a tutta la rosa e agli 11 in campo. Pazzesco. Vale 0 tatticamente e vale 0 per tutto ciò che ruota attorno alla sfera emotiva dei giocatori.



Quoto anche le virgole. 
Ma poi ci rendiamo conto quanto è frustrante per un giocatore che arriva al Milan far quel gioco? 
I giocatori, sopratutto se giovani, vivono anche di entusiasmo, di condivisione di un progetto.. Come puoi catturare dei giovanotti con un catenaccio fuoriluogo già nel 1990?!


----------



## fra29 (31 Marzo 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Bah, anche questo Sarri. All'inizio ero convinto, lo avrei accettato. Forse sono troppo io mentalmente limitato, ma secondo me, pure Sarri fallirebbe. Al Chelsea non vedo nulla, 124934839 passaggi a non concludere nulla. Poi sicuramente vorrà tenersi quel mediocre di Biglia. Sicuramente è meglio di tutti gli altri.. ma bisogna prendere Conte. Serve Conte e basta ed ai neroazzurri ci torna il loro marito Mourinho. Ed ho spiegato i motivi, è abituato a lavorare in "grande" piazze con la pressione dietro e sopratutto è molto bravo a tirare il meglio da tutti. I suoi giocatori sanno cosa fare in campo, non è uno che fa grande champagne ma non è nemmeno uno che fa barricate in area propria le sue squadre si adattano al gioco altrui.



Conte è quadrato e "difensivo" ma mica fa barricate.. E soprattutto sa gestire e portare avanti un pressing senza costringere la squadra a giocare in 60 metri perché la difesa è in braccio al portiere..


----------



## Kayl (2 Aprile 2019)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Conte è quadrato e "difensivo" ma mica fa barricate.. E soprattutto sa gestire e portare avanti un pressing senza costringere la squadra a giocare in 60 metri perché la difesa è in braccio al portiere..



Appunto. Conte fa pressing, Gattuso non sa neanche cosa voglia dire quella parola, perché per lui pressare vuol dire mettere 10 uomini davanti al portiere.
Uno che sa anche solo lontanamente cosa voglia dire pressing, nel derby avrebbe fatto quello che hanno fatto quasi tutte le squadre contro l'Inter: marcare a uomo Brozovic e neutralizzare la loro fonte di gioco, la soluzione di Gattuso è stata tenere Bakayoko a 30 metri da lui, lasciando il centrocampo in mano agli avversari. Per poi dire di aver sbagliato a credere nel PRESSING ALTO, quando il pressing alto non l'abbiamo fatto neanche per 30 secondi e tutti i gol li abbiamo presi a difesa schierata.


----------



## Raryof (2 Aprile 2019)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Appunto. Conte fa pressing, Gattuso non sa neanche cosa voglia dire quella parola, perché per lui pressare vuol dire mettere 10 uomini davanti al portiere.
> Uno che sa anche solo lontanamente cosa voglia dire pressing, nel derby avrebbe fatto quello che hanno fatto quasi tutte le squadre contro l'Inter: marcare a uomo Brozovic e neutralizzare la loro fonte di gioco, la soluzione di Gattuso è stata tenere Bakayoko a 30 metri da lui, lasciando il centrocampo in mano agli avversari. Per poi dire di aver sbagliato a credere nel PRESSING ALTO, quando il pressing alto non l'abbiamo fatto neanche per 30 secondi e tutti i gol li abbiamo presi a difesa schierata.




Ne avevo già parlato io qui http://www.milanworld.net/due-paroline-sul-pressing-di-questo-milan-vt73606.html
Cose trite e ritrite con tanto di dito tagliato ormai, al giorno d'oggi se non imbastisci un pressing organizzato rimani passivo e fai poco, o meglio, ne esci se fai miracoli o qualcuno si inventa dei gol dal nulla (e le stagioni sono lunghe non durano solo 4-5 partite tra gennaio e marzo, ahiqualcuno).
La fase difensiva parte proprio dal pressing che può essere più o meno forsennato, è la base, difendersi come se la crede Gattuso per me è semplicemente non giocare.


----------



## Goro (2 Aprile 2019)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ho sempre criticato la scelta di Gattuso allenatore, perchè è un ignorante. Sfido chiunque a darmi torto su questa affermazione. E' una persona che fa fatica ad esprimersi correttamente nella sua lingua nativa, figuriamoci cosa può far capire ai giocatori delle più svariate nazionalità. Però mi sono detto: ha giocato e vinto Champions League e Mondiali, è un uomo di spogliatoio, sicuramente qualcosa di buono dalla sua carriera avrà cavato, vediamo!
> 
> Beh, mai avrei pensato fosse cosi mediocre. E' la mediocrità fatta allenatore. Non solo tatticamente è nullo, in quanto non prende contromisure, sbaglia cambi, ruoli e scelte nelle formazioni iniziali e non crea alcuna sorpresa all avversario nei big match...NON SOLO! Di uomini non capisce NIENTE. Questa è la cosa grave. Non gli si chiedeva di certo il tiki taka, invece lui per smentire l'opinione comune di "allenatore tutta grinta" prova a giocare dal basso e a tocchi  Da lui ci si aspettava grinta, motivazione, giocatori con il demonio negli occhi... Niente di tutto questo, Gattuso è uno che se la fa sotto ragazzi...sempre ansioso, spaventato, terrorizzato dall'avversario, e trasmette questa sua mega insicurezza anche a tutta la rosa e agli 11 in campo. Pazzesco. Vale 0 tatticamente e vale 0 per tutto ciò che ruota attorno alla sfera emotiva dei giocatori.



Perfetta disamina. E inoltre aberrante come difende i suoi "cocchi".



Kayl ha scritto:


> Appunto. Conte fa pressing, Gattuso non sa neanche cosa voglia dire quella parola, perché per lui pressare vuol dire mettere 10 uomini davanti al portiere.
> Uno che sa anche solo lontanamente cosa voglia dire pressing, nel derby avrebbe fatto quello che hanno fatto quasi tutte le squadre contro l'Inter: marcare a uomo Brozovic e neutralizzare la loro fonte di gioco, la soluzione di Gattuso è stata tenere Bakayoko a 30 metri da lui, lasciando il centrocampo in mano agli avversari. Per poi dire di aver sbagliato a credere nel PRESSING ALTO, quando il pressing alto non l'abbiamo fatto neanche per 30 secondi e tutti i gol li abbiamo presi a difesa schierata.



Fa paura quando si comporta così, fece lo stesso quando volle fare fuori il 4-4-2


----------



## Moffus98 (2 Aprile 2019)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ho sempre criticato la scelta di Gattuso allenatore, perchè è un ignorante. Sfido chiunque a darmi torto su questa affermazione. E' una persona che fa fatica ad esprimersi correttamente nella sua lingua nativa, figuriamoci cosa può far capire ai giocatori delle più svariate nazionalità. Però mi sono detto: ha giocato e vinto Champions League e Mondiali, è un uomo di spogliatoio, sicuramente qualcosa di buono dalla sua carriera avrà cavato, vediamo!
> 
> Beh, mai avrei pensato fosse cosi mediocre. E' la mediocrità fatta allenatore. Non solo tatticamente è nullo, in quanto non prende contromisure, sbaglia cambi, ruoli e scelte nelle formazioni iniziali e non crea alcuna sorpresa all avversario nei big match...NON SOLO! Di uomini non capisce NIENTE. Questa è la cosa grave. Non gli si chiedeva di certo il tiki taka, invece lui per smentire l'opinione comune di "allenatore tutta grinta" prova a giocare dal basso e a tocchi  Da lui ci si aspettava grinta, motivazione, giocatori con il demonio negli occhi... Niente di tutto questo, Gattuso è uno che se la fa sotto ragazzi...sempre ansioso, spaventato, terrorizzato dall'avversario, e trasmette questa sua mega insicurezza anche a tutta la rosa e agli 11 in campo. Pazzesco. Vale 0 tatticamente e vale 0 per tutto ciò che ruota attorno alla sfera emotiva dei giocatori.



Concordo in pieno. Ecco perchè va cacciato a Giugno.


----------



## ilgallinaccio (2 Aprile 2019)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Concordo in pieno. Ecco perchè va cacciato a Giugno.



andrebbe cacciato entro 15 minuti per evitare di buttare via anche la partita con l'udinese.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Aprile 2019)

Vattene maledetto incapace, VATTENE! 

Un altro anno senza Champions un altro anno di ridimensionamento


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Aprile 2019)

Altra stagione nel cesso.
Ora conto alla rovescia per l'esonero.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Aprile 2019)

Con me ha chiuso. 
Consegna le dimissioni che fai più bella figura.


----------



## Kayl (2 Aprile 2019)

Esigo che tutti quelli che lo sostengano scrivano “non capisco una sega di calcio”.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Aprile 2019)

Un insulto alla categoria degli allenatori.


----------



## __king george__ (2 Aprile 2019)

fuori l'incapace e dentro Leo e forse ce la facciamo ancora...so che non vuole allenare ma per una manciata di partite si può anche sacrificare...


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Aprile 2019)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Esigo che tutti quelli che lo sostengano scrivano “non capisco una sega di calcio”.



Figurati. Fanno i professori ahahhahahahahah pensano di avere ragione e di saperne molto più degli altri. Ne avessero azzeccata una santo dio.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Aprile 2019)

Avesse un minimo di dignità, non renderebbe le cose così difficili a Maldini e Leonardo, se ne andrebbe per conto suo

Ma è convinto che bastino delle legnate sui denti poi nel 2030 ci arriviamo in Champions


----------



## er piscio de gatto (2 Aprile 2019)

Visto che oggi abbiamo salutato la Champions, giusto cambiarlo subito.

Sei stato un grande giocatore e uomo, ma è ora di separarsi


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Aprile 2019)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> fuori l'incapace e dentro Leo e forse ce la facciamo ancora...so che non vuole allenare ma per una manciata di partite si può anche sacrificare...



Dopo la Juve. Giustamente l'imbarcata se la prende Gattuso.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (2 Aprile 2019)

Vediamo cosa si inventano i gattusiani amanti delle pseudo statistiche ora !!!


----------



## mandraghe (2 Aprile 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Figurati. Fanno i professori ahahhahahahahah pensano di avere ragione e di saperne molto più degli altri. Ne avessero azzeccata una santo dio.




Ahahahah dopo Fassone, Mirabelli ed il cinefake, ora anche Gattuso, non ne hanno beccata mezza


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Aprile 2019)

Esonero


----------



## kekkopot (2 Aprile 2019)

Non mi sento neanche di dare la colpa a Gattuso. Siamo scarsi.

Basta guardare gli interpreti: Chalanoglu, Biglia, Cutrone, Calabria degno erede di Abate con i suoi cross, Laxalt, per capire che questa squadra sta facendo un miracolo sportivo o deve quella posizione in classifica ad un campionato imbarazzante.


----------



## diavolo (2 Aprile 2019)

Eh ma sta facendo un miracolo ed inoltre ci mette la faccia.


----------



## Cataldinho (2 Aprile 2019)

Complimenti mister, altri due punti buttati nel cesso contro degli scappati di casa. Vattene dal tuo compare miracessi prima di subito.


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Aprile 2019)

Non possiamo giocare con due punte. Questa squadra non è pronta per sostenere un certo tipo di gioco. Rischiamo figuracce.
Queste a breve saranno le sue parole.


----------



## Zenos (2 Aprile 2019)

Ora deve spiegare il cambio con Calabria e non con Suso sul 1 a 1.
Voleva difendere il pareggio la melma?


----------



## Love (2 Aprile 2019)

dai basta...in due anni non è stato in grado di darci un minimo di gioco...quello che sappiamo fare è difenderci e a quello che ne viene...ma dai ***** siamo il MILAN...un pò di orgoglio...vattene.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (2 Aprile 2019)

6 partite 1 punto ..


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Aprile 2019)

Meno male che non gli hanno rinnovato il contratto. Altrimenti chi lo sopportava un altro anno questo incapace.


----------



## leviatano (2 Aprile 2019)

Alcune annotazioni di questi giorni:

La seria A di quest'anno è molto competitiva per andare in Champions - Questa sera l'Udinese per l'organico che ha la dovevi asfaltare, perchè la concorrenza per il posto in champions fa abbastanza pietà

Non è colpa di Gattuso ma dei giocatori - Gattuso non sa allenare e non sa fare uno schema che sia uno per ovviare ai momenti di difficoltà. prima aprono gli occhi certi, e meglio è. il pensare che questa squadra non può evolvere con un altro allenatore e con un mercato mirato nelle lacune, spegnete prima la tv che è meglio. Pure Semplici sa insegnare uno schema d'attacco.

Altro anno nel cesso per colpa della scelta di mantenere lui in panchina che non sa valorizzare la squadra. è un pianto greco ogni volta che lo si vede nei momenti topici della stagione, non è un mestiere che fa per lui.


----------



## Zenos (2 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Vediamo cosa si inventano i gattusiani amanti delle pseudo statistiche ora !!!



La coppa Italia...


----------



## cris (2 Aprile 2019)

Altro giro altra corsa, il valzer del non gioco continua.

ESONERARE


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Aprile 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Dopo la Juve. Giustamente l'imbarcata se la prende Gattuso.



No aspetta, Gattuso vuole infrangere un altro record, quindi andrà via dopo aver fatto vincere la Lazio dopo 30 anni a Milano.
Non vorrai negargli l'ennesimo record?


----------



## EmmePi (2 Aprile 2019)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> fuori l'incapace e dentro Leo e forse ce la facciamo ancora...so che non vuole allenare ma per una manciata di partite si può anche sacrificare...



E' da dicembre che me lo auguro.... speriamo!


----------



## Blu71 (2 Aprile 2019)

Ma cosa aspetta a dimettersi?


----------



## Boomer (2 Aprile 2019)

Spero le perda tutte da qui a fine stagione.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Aprile 2019)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Non mi sento neanche di dare la colpa a Gattuso. Siamo scarsi.
> 
> Basta guardare gli interpreti: Chalanoglu, Biglia, Cutrone, Calabria degno erede di Abate con i suoi cross, Laxalt, per capire che questa squadra sta facendo un miracolo sportivo o deve quella posizione in classifica ad un campionato imbarazzante.



Sì bel miracolo sportivo farsi umiliare da Lasagna, Puzzetto, O'kakà e Gigi Di Maio


----------



## ispanicojon7 (2 Aprile 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> La coppa Italia...



la coppa del nonno


----------



## Zenos (2 Aprile 2019)

Aspetto le sue dichiarazioni...avrà una spiegazione anche per stasera.


----------



## mandraghe (2 Aprile 2019)

Comunque chi guardava obiettivamente le partite immaginava che sarebbe finita così, non sempre Piatek ti fa gol clamorosi e non sempre gli avversari prendono i pali o Donnarumma ti salva il culo...

Basta ripensare al derby dello scorso campionato, alla finalaccia di coppa Italia o al Benevento per immaginare come sarebbe finita.


----------



## leviatano (2 Aprile 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa aspetta a dimettersi?



Prima deve farsi infilare 4 pere al conad stadium, fare i complimenti come al solito ai gobbi e poi ci può pensare a rassegnare le dimissioni.


----------



## kekkopot (2 Aprile 2019)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Sì bel miracolo sportivo farsi umiliare da Lasagna, Puzzetto, O'kakà e Gigi Di Maio


Appunto. Non riusciamo a battere manco sti cessi... pensa come stiamo messi. Aldilà di Gattuso, che andrebbe cambiato, ormai, a fine stagione, siamo oggettivamente scarsi!


----------



## Blu71 (2 Aprile 2019)

leviatano ha scritto:


> Prima deve farsi infilare 4 pere al conad stadium, fare i complimenti come al solito ai gobbi e poi ci può pensare a rassegnare le dimissioni.



...purtroppo non si dimetterebbe nemmeno in tal caso.


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Aprile 2019)

La fase difensiva ahahhahahahahah. Sparissero i Gattusiani perché faccio una strage di quanto sto incaxxato


----------



## EmmePi (2 Aprile 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa aspetta a dimettersi?



Se avesse le palle forse lo farebbe... sotto sotto rimango dell'idea che sia un eunuco per questo gli piace il turco!


----------



## Ecthelion (2 Aprile 2019)

Marzo 2018, Milan - Benevento 0-1.
E' da allora che aspetto....


----------



## Freddiedevil (2 Aprile 2019)

Altro giro, altra partita da cagasotto. Il cambio Calabria- Abate sul 1-1 è da follia pura...ma mettere Suso no?


----------



## Dany20 (2 Aprile 2019)

Anche con la Champions non lo confermeri. Non possiamo presentarci in questo modo, assolutamente no.


----------



## Zenos (2 Aprile 2019)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Altro giro, altra partita da cagasotto. Il cambio Calabria- Abate sul 1-1 è da follia pura...ma mettere Suso no?



Inspiegabile. Andrebbe cacciato solo per quello.


----------



## alcyppa (2 Aprile 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Comunque chi guardava obiettivamente le partite immaginava che sarebbe finita così, non sempre Piatek ti fa gol clamorosi e non sempre gli avversari prendono i pali o Donnarumma ti salva il culo...
> 
> Basta ripensare al derby dello scorso campionato, alla finalaccia di coppa Italia o al Benevento per immaginare come sarebbe finita.



Qualcuno ha provato a farlo notare con le solite risposte: "Ma non sei mai contento? Goditi la vittoria e basta"

Invece chi ha più di 2/10 di vista intravedeva già i problemi che sarebbero sorti nel momento in cui i colpi clamorosi di un paio di giocatori sarebbero venuti meno.

Ma tanto è ciclica, ogni anno sempre i soliti discorsi e sempre la solita fine... Con i milanisti in generale che se la prendono nell'ano.


----------



## EmmePi (2 Aprile 2019)

Dai già la sua fissazione a mettere sempre il turco titolare e non sostituirlo nemmeno mai, già questo ti fa capire che gottuso di calcio non ne capisce un emerito ca..o


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Aprile 2019)

Comunque questo qui è come se avesse rassegnato le dimissioni prima della partita contro la Samp. Non mi meraviglio se venisse cacciato primadel termine della stagione. Sta dimostrando di non capirci niente.


----------



## EmmePi (2 Aprile 2019)

E forse è quello che gottuso il grande milanista spera... essere cacciato e percepire lo stipendio continuando a fare quello che fa ora... cioè NULLA!


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Aprile 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Comunque questo qui è come se avesse rassegnato le dimissioni prima della partita contro la Samp. Non mi meraviglio se venisse cacciato primadel termine della stagione. Sta dimostrando di non capirci niente.



A parte essere scarso come allenatore, ma scarso scarso. Ha voluto dimostrare che con le due punte non possiamo giocare. Imperdonabile questa scelta di anteporre le sue ragioni al bene del Milan.


----------



## mandraghe (2 Aprile 2019)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Qualcuno ha provato a farlo notare con le solite risposte: "Ma non sei mai contento? Goditi la vittoria e basta"
> 
> Invece chi ha più di 2/10 di vista intravedeva già i problemi che sarebbero sorti nel momento in cui i colpi clamorosi di un paio di giocatori sarebbero venuti meno.
> 
> Ma tanto è ciclica, ogni anno sempre i soliti discorsi e sempre la solita fine... Con i milanisti in generale che se la prendono nell'ano.



Eh ma noi eravamo solo rosiconi che criticavano a priori, ma per questi qua Gattuso sta facendo i miracoli. In effetti per battere l’Udinese servono Messi e Cr7...


----------



## ispanicojon7 (2 Aprile 2019)

Questo allenatore ha avuto la botta di culo per vari fattori di ritrovarsi al terzo posto senza alcun merito proprio visto il non gioco espresso in tutti questi mesi , ma e' riuscito nel distruggere tutto quello che ha ricevuto per grazia divina
Dalla partita contro la Lazio le avvisaglie erano ben presenti che la squadra era infase down , ma ovviamente si e' continuata sulla stessa falsa riga.


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Aprile 2019)

Risultato di 1-1, attacco confuso, partita da vincere assolutamente altrimenti la stagione va a rotoli, due cambi già fatti per infortunio...

Cambio Abate-Calabria

Non serve dire altro


----------



## Albijol (2 Aprile 2019)

Senza Piatek grazie a Gattuso avevamo meno punti di una fiorentina qualsiasi


----------



## LukeLike (2 Aprile 2019)

Il bello è che molti simpatici gattusiani fanno anche ironia su "Gasperson" che domani con Romolo e Remo Freuler, Castagna e Palombino sarà a -1 da "Mr. Miracolo Sportivo".


----------



## Zenos (2 Aprile 2019)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Il bello è che molti simpatici gattusiani fanno anche ironia su "Gasperson" che domani con Romolo e Remo Freuler, Castagna e Palombino sarà a -1 da "Mr. Miracolo Sportivo".



Gasperini gli piscia in testa a Pep Calabrese


----------



## EmmePi (2 Aprile 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Gasperini gli piscia in testa a Pep Calabrese



Veramente pure Ciccio di nonna papera se allenasse una squadra di paperi piscerebbe in testa a gottuso.


----------



## Igniorante (2 Aprile 2019)

Se la gioca con Montella, Inzaghi e Brocchi.
Veramente uno schifo di allenatore, ora voglio sentire se c'è ancora qualcuno che lo difende.


----------



## Goro (2 Aprile 2019)

Non rinuncerà mai a quei soldi, il grand'uomo...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Aprile 2019)

L'ultimo allenatore decente è stato Mihajlovic in mezzo al nulla cosmico.
Con Mihajlovic secondo me staremmo saldissimi al terzo/quarto posto ad oggi.


----------



## LukeLike (2 Aprile 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Gasperini gli piscia in testa a Pep Calabrese



Non succede, ma sai che risate se l'Atalanta arriva in CL...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Aprile 2019)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Se la gioca con Montella, Inzaghi e Brocchi.
> Veramente uno schifo di allenatore, ora voglio sentire se c'è ancora qualcuno che lo difende.



Non scherziamo, pure con Montella andavamo in champion quest'anno (Brocchi poi piscia in testa a Gattuso). Con la dirigenza attuale che non destabilizza l'ambiente e la stampa che non rompe le scatole per yogurt lee non avrebbe avuto problemi Vincenzo.

Ho odiato Montella e ho voluto fortemente l'esonero per far posto a Gattuso l'anno scorso per inciso. Montella un trofeo in bacheca l'ha portato poi. Quanto meno ha dimostrato che qualche partita seria la sa gestire. Il girone di EL l'ha passato senza problemi a differenza del super ct gattuso.


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Aprile 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non scherziamo, pure con Montella andavamo in champion quest'anno (Brocchi poi piscia in testa a Gattuso). Con la dirigenza attuale che non destabilizza l'ambiente e la stampa che non rompe le scatole per yogurt lee non avrebbe avuto problemi Vincenzo.
> 
> Ho odiato Montella e ho voluto fortemente l'esonero per far posto a Gattuso l'anno scorso per inciso. Montella un trofeo in bacheca l'ha portato poi. Quanto meno ha dimostrato che qualche partita seria la sa gestire. Il girone di EL l'ha passato senza problemi poi a differenza del super ct gattuso.



Montella è 3 Spanne sopra Mr Veleno.


----------



## 1972 (2 Aprile 2019)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Visto che oggi abbiamo salutato la Champions, giusto cambiarlo subito.
> 
> Sei stato un grande giocatore e uomo, ma è ora di separarsi



per ora solo un grande giocatore, grande uomo se oggi si toglie dalla 0_0


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Aprile 2019)

Mettere due centravanti e non avere uno stralcio di idea nel possesso palla, nel gioco e nei movimenti senza palla.
Non siamo allenati ma solo messi in campo come il calci8 del giovedi tra amici.
La palla gira, solo all'indietro.
Tutto improvvisato, tutto casuale, tutto fatto male.
Male mister , molto male.


----------



## BossKilla7 (2 Aprile 2019)

Non esistono più parole per definirlo, mi ha tolto la voglia di tifare, di gufare e di guardare le partite dato che ad ogni suo scempio perdo venti anni di vita. Nettamente il peggior allenatore della nostra storia


----------



## Guglielmo90 (2 Aprile 2019)

Ora dove sono tutti i suoi sostenitori? Come sempre: qualche partita decente in cui si vince e "Il miracolo di Gattuso", poi ne perde 2/3. Siamo totalmente senza gioco, non si vede nessun miglioramento rispetto ad un anno fa. Il gioco di Montella era nettamente superiore a questo, almeno si provava ad attaccare di piu, adesso siamo sempre incollati dietro, SEMPRE. Altra stagione buttata.


----------



## Boomer (2 Aprile 2019)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Non esistono più parole per definirlo, mi ha tolto la voglia di tifare, di gufare e di guardare le partite dato che ad ogni suo scempio perdo venti anni di vita. Nettamente il peggior allenatore della nostra storia



Si. E' peggio di Inzaghi.


----------



## fra29 (2 Aprile 2019)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Non mi sento neanche di dare la colpa a Gattuso. Siamo scarsi.
> 
> Basta guardare gli interpreti: Chalanoglu, Biglia, Cutrone, Calabria degno erede di Abate con i suoi cross, Laxalt, per capire che questa squadra sta facendo un miracolo sportivo o deve quella posizione in classifica ad un campionato imbarazzante.


Stavamo giocando contro De. Maio, Okaka e compagnia


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Aprile 2019)

Qualcuno sa i gol fatti e subiti dal Milan di Inzaghi e quello attuale di Gattuso?


----------



## mandraghe (2 Aprile 2019)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Se la gioca con Montella, Inzaghi e Brocchi.
> Veramente uno schifo di allenatore, ora voglio sentire se c'è ancora qualcuno che lo difende.




No no è peggio: Inzaghi allenava un branco di bidoni, Montella ha battuto la juve giocando con l’esordiente Locatelli, Brocchi seguiva le direttive di un pazzo. Gattuso allena il Milan migliore degli ultimi 5 anni e fa figure da peracottaro con gente come Piatek, Paqueta, Baka, Romagnoli e Donnarumma, giocatori che sarebbero titolari in molte big europee, perciò è molto più scarso.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Aprile 2019)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> fuori l'incapace e dentro Leo e forse ce la facciamo ancora...so che non vuole allenare ma per una manciata di partite si può anche sacrificare...



Non scherziamo, rischia troppo. Già li vedo con la bava alla bocca i tifosi del calabria united pronti a sbranare Leo e dargli tutte le colpe. Che si godano Gattuso fino in fondo.


----------



## leviatano (2 Aprile 2019)

Fermi.
C'é qualcuno che afferma che la nostra rosa é scarsa rispetto all'udinese di okaka e lasagna?
No perché a questo punto tifate altro.


----------



## earl22 (2 Aprile 2019)

voglio guardare il lato positivo, se fossimo arrivati quarti ci saremmo dovuti assorbire un'altra stagione con questo incapace e forse gli avrebbero rinnovato il contratto.
Immaginate in champion's in 4' fascia che figuraccia avremmo fatto...


----------



## Boomer (2 Aprile 2019)

leviatano ha scritto:


> Fermi.
> C'é qualcuno che afferma che la nostra rosa é scarsa rispetto all'udinese di okaka e lasagna?
> No perché a questo punto tifate altro.



Certo i Gattusiani. Quei ridicoli maledetti.


----------



## kekkopot (2 Aprile 2019)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Stavamo giocando contro De. Maio, Okaka e compagnia


E non siamo riusciti a vincere.... pensa quanto facciamo schifo.

Ah sono il primo a dire che Gattuso non è adatto, ma anche i nostri giocatori non sono da meno... Cioè per quanto la squadra non possa avere uno straccio di idea e non sappia cosa fare in campo e anche vero che non è colpa di Gattuso se Calabria non sà crossare e se Chalanoglu non sà stoppare un pallone o fare un passaggio in croce.

Poi, oh, se oggi esonerano Gattuso per prendere Conte, sarò felicissimo! (anche se preferirei aspettare la fine del campionato ormai)


----------



## leviatano (2 Aprile 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Certo i Gattusiani. Quei ridicoli maledetti.



Per difenderlo direbbero pure che Piatek é una pippa che non lavora per la squadra.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Vediamo cosa si inventano i gattusiani amanti delle pseudo statistiche ora !!!



Siamo a +1 punti rispetto allo scorso anno con questo pareggio e siamo ancora quarti cit.


----------



## kekkopot (2 Aprile 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Si. E' peggio di Inzaghi.



Non esageriamo... Inzaghi era una cosa ancora più imbarazzante. Secondo me se la gioca con Montella


----------



## Zenos (2 Aprile 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Certo i Gattusiani. Quei ridicoli maledetti.



Credo non esistano piu.chi continua a difenderlo è sicuramente un troll.


----------



## leviatano (2 Aprile 2019)

Se stasera al posto di Gattuso, c'era anche un Semplici, la vincevamo in scioltezza.


----------



## Pitermilanista (2 Aprile 2019)

*F*

La rinascita del Milan passa attraverso l'assunzione di un grande tecnico, geniale e di personalità, come sempre avvenuto nella sua storia ultracentenaria (Gipo Viani, 
Rocco, Liedholm, Sacchi, Capello, Ancelotti).

Gattuso è di fatto il peggior allenatore della nostra storia, impresentabile da ogni punto di vista, e questo è un bene: più in basso non si può scendere, ora credo si possa ripartire. Sembra folle dirlo, ma una qualificazione in Champions ci avrebbe solo fatto perdere ulteriore tempo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Aprile 2019)

avevate ragione. Ho sbagliato a difenderlo, è un incapace.


----------



## Zenos (2 Aprile 2019)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> La rinascita del Milan passa attraverso l'assunzione di un grande tecnico, geniale e di personalità, come sempre avvenuto nella sua storia ultracentenaria (Gipo Viani,
> Rocco, Liedholm, Sacchi, Capello, Ancelotti).
> 
> Gattuso è di fatto il peggior allenatore della nostra storia, impresentabile da ogni punto di vista, e questo è un bene: più in basso non si può scendere, ora credo si possa ripartire. Sembra folle dirlo, ma una qualificazione in Champions ci avrebbe solo fatto perdere ulteriore tempo.



Condivido.


----------



## mandraghe (2 Aprile 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Ora dove sono tutti i suoi sostenitori? Come sempre: qualche partita decente in cui si vince e "Il miracolo di Gattuso", poi ne perde 2/3. Siamo totalmente senza gioco, non si vede nessun miglioramento rispetto ad un anno fa. Il gioco di Montella era nettamente superiore a questo, almeno si provava ad attaccare di piu, adesso siamo sempre incollati dietro, SEMPRE. Altra stagione buttata.




Gente che irride Gasperini, schifa Conte, fa battute su Inzaghi junior e poi esalta l’incapace che abbiamo in panca...fini intenditori di calcio. Gente che pur di non ammettere di aver preso una cantonata tira fuori le giustificazioni più assurde per difendere mister veleno...che ricordiamolo doveva fare il traghettatore ed invece grazie a Mirabelli ha avuto un contratto assurdo. 


Solo da noi accadono certe cose, e l’incapace s’è pure incazzato perché dopo due vittorie stentate non gli hanno rinnovato il contratto, pazzesco.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Aprile 2019)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> La rinascita del Milan passa attraverso l'assunzione di un grande tecnico, geniale e di personalità, come sempre avvenuto nella sua storia ultracentenaria (Gipo Viani,
> Rocco, Liedholm, Sacchi, Capello, Ancelotti).
> 
> Gattuso è di fatto il peggior allenatore della nostra storia, impresentabile da ogni punto di vista, e questo è un bene: più in basso non si può scendere, ora credo si possa ripartire. Sembra folle dirlo, ma una qualificazione in Champions ci avrebbe solo fatto perdere ulteriore tempo.



Quoto, se non entriamo in CL è addirittura un bene, così non hanno scuse per rinnovare il contratto a questo inetto.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Aprile 2019)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Non esageriamo... Inzaghi era una cosa ancora più imbarazzante. Secondo me se la gioca con Montella



Montella ha vinto un trofeo contro la Juve. Ha scoperto Cutrone. Ha passato i gironi di EL.Il tutto con Kalinic e non Piatek/Higuain. In una situazione societaria ridicola, con Miracessi e Fessone a sparare castronerie di continuo. Miracessi a fare il fenomeno a bordocampo, la stampa che pressava per yogurt lee e le lavanderie cinesi.

Gattuso quest'anno ha avuto una società esemplare, gente come Maldini che ha agevolato di molto il suo lavoro. Giocatori importanti come paquetà, piatek, higuain, bakayoko. La stampa gli lecca continuamente il deretano facendo elogi allucinanti.

Gattuso è il peggior allenatore mai seduto sulla panchina del Milan senza se e senza ma


----------



## kekkopot (2 Aprile 2019)

La sua intelligenza calcistica si capisce dal fatto di far battere i calci d'angolo a Chalanoglu. Basta vederne calciare uno per capire che non è capace... ma lui insiste e fa battere la sua amica turca.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Aprile 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Montella ha vinto un trofeo contro la Juve. Ha scoperto Cutrone. Ha passato i gironi di EL.Il tutto con Kalinic e non Piatek/Higuain. In una situazione societaria ridicola, con Miracessi e Fessone a sparare castronerie di continuo. Miracessi a fare il fenomeno a bordocampo, la stampa che pressava per yogurt lee e le lavanderie cinesi.
> 
> Gattuso quest'anno ha avuto una società esemplare, gente come Maldini che ha agevolato di molto il suo lavoro. Giocatori importanti come paquetà, piatek, higuain, bakayoko. La stampa gli lecca continuamente il deretano facendo elogi allucinanti.
> 
> Gattuso è il peggior allenatore mai seduto sulla panchina del Milan senza se e senza ma



SIcuramente è il Milan più brutto che io ricordi, quest'anno anche quando abbiamo vinto lo abbiamo fatto con un gioco inguardabile.


----------



## kekkopot (2 Aprile 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Montella ha vinto un trofeo contro la Juve. Ha scoperto Cutrone. Ha passato i gironi di EL.Il tutto con Kalinic e non Piatek/Higuain. In una situazione societaria ridicola, con Miracessi e Fessone a sparare castronerie di continuo. Miracessi a fare il fenomeno a bordocampo, la stampa che pressava per yogurt lee e le lavanderie cinesi.
> 
> Gattuso quest'anno ha avuto una società esemplare, gente come Maldini che ha agevolato di molto il suo lavoro. Giocatori importanti come paquetà, piatek, higuain, bakayoko. La stampa gli lecca continuamente il deretano facendo elogi allucinanti.
> 
> Gattuso è il peggior allenatore mai seduto sulla panchina del Milan senza se e senza ma


Potresti aver ragione, però non perdonerò mai la stagione buttata lo scorso anno per colpa di ridolini, che tra l'altro se la rideva... vero però che almeno c'ha portato un trofeo e contro la juve


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Aprile 2019)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Potresti aver ragione, però non perdonerò mai la stagione buttata lo scorso anno per colpa di ridolini, che tra l'altro se la rideva... vero però che almeno c'ha portato un trofeo.



A posteriori è stata colpa della società e non certo di Montella. Se miracessi avesse fatto 4 acquisti e basta avremmo fatto tutt'altra stagione. Ci fosse stato Leonardo l'anno scorso probabilmente saremmo andati in champion.

Miracessi e Fessone hanno tirato fuori il peggio del peggio da Montella


----------



## 1972 (2 Aprile 2019)

come dicevano i latini: mejo nasce fortunati che ricchi. questo fa risultato al cesso stadium....


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Aprile 2019)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Avesse un minimo di dignità, non renderebbe le cose così difficili a Maldini e Leonardo, se ne andrebbe per conto suo
> 
> Ma è convinto che bastino delle legnate sui denti poi nel 2030 ci arriviamo in Champions



maldini e leonardo o chi per loro hanno scazzato a tenerlo. la colpa è anche loro. 

inutile prendersela con questo idiota. è un idiota e non si può pretendere di più. e a chi sta pensando che non sono milanista perchè sto offendendo la bandiera rino rispondo che difenderlo è da non milanista. come i giornalisti collusi


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Aprile 2019)

1972 ha scritto:


> come dicevano i latini: mejo nasce fortunati che ricchi. questo fa risultato al cesso stadium....



Non credo, continuerà a perdere contro la Juventus come ha sempre fatto da quando allena.


----------



## Garrincha (2 Aprile 2019)

Capra ignorante, fallito, allena solo grazie ad amicizie, per merito si sarebbe fermato all'oratorio, chi gli trova giustificazioni è in malafede


----------



## Garrincha (2 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Non credo, continuerà a perdere contro la Juventus come ha sempre fatto da quando allena.



Con la Juventus per me la vittoria è certa ma perché verrà "incanalata", i bianconeri non hanno necessità di vincere e ci sono sinergie in atto


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Aprile 2019)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Con la Juventus per me la vittoria è certa ma perché verrà "incanalata", i bianconeri non hanno necessità di vincere e ci sono sinergie in atto



Non siamo riusciti neanche a battere il frosinone. Anche se la juve facesse di tutto per farci vincere al massimo prendiamo un pareggino


----------



## PM3 (2 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Quoto, se non entriamo in CL è addirittura un bene, così non hanno scuse per rinnovare il contratto a questo inetto.



Che assurdità.
Non andare in Champions vuol dire essere in ritardo di 2 anni dall'Inter… Per non parlare di Napoli e Juve… 
Contenti voi, così potete insultare Gattuso in libertà.
Chi insulta Gattuso insultava anche Allegri e questo dovrebbe far riflettere.
Io resto sempre della mia convinzione e sono sicuro che in futuro lo dimostrerà. Gattuso è un buon allenatore da provinciale di medio- Bassa classifica, che ha dimostrato di non essere all'altezza di una piazza come il Milan.


----------



## mandraghe (2 Aprile 2019)

Ringraziamo ancora una volte il ds cafone che gli ha fatto tre anni di contratto dopo due vittorie striminzite...

Ne avesse fatta una giusta, una, una......maledizione!


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Aprile 2019)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Con la Juventus per me la vittoria è certa ma perché verrà "incanalata", i bianconeri non hanno necessità di vincere e ci sono sinergie in atto



ma se sono loro che ci vogliono fuori dalla CL???

se per disgrazia faremo punti sarà perchè giocheranno con le riserve. non perchè ci lascieranno passare


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Aprile 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ringraziamo ancora una volte il ds cafone che gli ha fatto tre anni di contratto dopo due vittorie striminzite...
> 
> Ne avesse fatta una giusta, una, una......maledizione!



Parli di un pagliaccio che va a fare le trasmissioni a Telelombardia. 

Ogni volta che parla poi è una sentenza. Ultimamente stava sparlando parecchio di Gattuso e della base del Milan cercando di prendersi meriti inesistenti per il buon periodo di risultati che stavamo avendo. Dopo sta roba inizia il crollo Milan.

Parlava di andrè silva e plus valenza e silva ha iniziato a non girare più col Siviglia. Miracessi è una senteza in negativo


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Aprile 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non siamo riusciti neanche a battere il frosinone. Anche se la juve facesse di tutto per farci vincere al massimo prendiamo un pareggino



immagina tutti i giocatori della juve che si spostano al 90° e arriva balistica che a porta vuota la spara contro il bibitone di quello in curva...


----------



## mandraghe (2 Aprile 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Parli di un pagliaccio che va a fare le trasmissioni a Telelombardia.
> 
> Ogni volta che parla poi è una sentenza. Ultimamente stava sparlando parecchio di Gattuso e della base del Milan cercando di prendersi meriti inesistenti per il buon periodo di risultati che stavamo avendo. Dopo sta roba inizia il crollo Milan.
> 
> Parlava di andrè silva e plus valenza e silva ha iniziato a non girare più col Siviglia. Miracessi è una senteza in negativo




E dimentichi “Io Paqueta non lo avrei mai preso”, una sentenza, ma all’inverso.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (2 Aprile 2019)

Prima o poi i nodi vengono al pettine mr Veleno dei miei stivali...

Non si può sempre vincere con un autogol o perché Piatek (killer d'area vero!) trasforma in gol una delle uniche due/tre palle che vengono buttate a casaccio in area di rigore nel corso di tutta la partita!

Ma se criticavi eri un gufo che non capiva che l'uomo del miracolo sportivo stava facendo le nozze con i fichi secchi... Neanche l'udinese di Tudor, che schiera un branco di scappati di casa, è riuscito a battere... Perdipiù in casa...

Vedere Opoku, De Maio, Zeegelaar e Pussetto andare via da San Siro con dei punti in saccoccia mi manda fuori di testa!

Vattene!!!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Aprile 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> E dimentichi “Io Paqueta non lo avrei mai preso”, una sentenza, ma all’inverso.




Questa me la sono persa, davvero ha sparato sta roba? 

Un genio! 

Non vedo l'ora vada alla Roma e ricostituisca con Gattuso il Calabria United 2.0.


----------



## mandraghe (2 Aprile 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Questa me la sono persa, davvero ha sparato sta roba?
> 
> Un genio!
> 
> Non vedo l'ora vada alla Roma e ricostituisca con Gattuso il Calabria United 2.0.



Nella trasmissione del viscido Criscitiello testualmente disse “non avrei mai speso tanto per Paqueta” ma è evidente che intendeva dire che non lo avrebbe mai acquistato, povero fesso. 

Spero davvero che i Calabria’s brothers si rincontrino a Roma, ci sarà da ridere per mesi. Ma purtroppo non pensò che a Roma siano tanto fessi.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (2 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> maldini e leonardo o chi per loro hanno scazzato a tenerlo. la colpa è anche loro.
> 
> inutile prendersela con questo idiota. è un idiota e non si può pretendere di più. e a chi sta pensando che non sono milanista perchè sto offendendo la bandiera rino rispondo che difenderlo è da non milanista. come i giornalisti collusi



Ma basta aver visto come giocava il Pisa(catenaccio puro anni 70/80) per capire come sarebbe
andata a finire, quindi come dici te la colpa in primis è della società ad averlo tenuto, voglio dire
gattuso è questo,cosa pensavano di vedere calcio champagne con lui in panchina? se la sono cercata..


----------



## davidelynch (2 Aprile 2019)

Torno ora da San siro dopo aver assistito all'ennesimo spettacolo penoso, Rino non riuscirò mai ad odiarti ma fine stagione le nostre strade DEVONO per forza separarsi.


----------



## Igniorante (2 Aprile 2019)

Devo rivedere il mio commento di qualche pagina indietro...è molto peggio di Inzaghi, non fosse altro per il valore della rosa.
Ogni ora che passa mi sale sempre più il sangue al cervello.
Non vedo l'ora che se ne vada, questo maledetto.


----------



## Kayl (2 Aprile 2019)

LA QUANTITA' DI SCHIFO CHE FAI DA ALLENATORE SUPERA I CHILOMETRI CHE HAI FATTO DA CALCIATORE. Non ho altro da aggiungere, è il mio ultimo post su questo castrato con la turca nel culo.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (2 Aprile 2019)

Indifendibile. Manco un parente a sto punto potrebbe essere dalla sua parte


----------



## fra29 (2 Aprile 2019)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> La rinascita del Milan passa attraverso l'assunzione di un grande tecnico, geniale e di personalità, come sempre avvenuto nella sua storia ultracentenaria (Gipo Viani,
> Rocco, Liedholm, Sacchi, Capello, Ancelotti).
> 
> Gattuso è di fatto il peggior allenatore della nostra storia, impresentabile da ogni punto di vista, e questo è un bene: più in basso non si può scendere, ora credo si possa ripartire. Sembra folle dirlo, ma una qualificazione in Champions ci avrebbe solo fatto perdere ulteriore tempo.



3-4 mesi fa avevo litigato con un utente perché sostenevo la stessa cosa.. Ovvero che quasi temevo un quarto posto perché andare avanti con Rino avrebbe solo rallentato la nostra rinascita. 
Rino però ha deciso di superarsi e di metterci (quasi) tutti d'accordo..


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (2 Aprile 2019)

Dai è andato,finito,morto, la squadra non riesce neanche più a fare l'unica cosa che gli ha
insegnato, e cioe difensivismo e compattezza a centrocampo, anche oggi si è rischiato di prendere
3-4 gol..


----------



## sette (2 Aprile 2019)

comunque lo ricorderemo anche per aver messo fuori rosa Montolivo


----------



## Raryof (3 Aprile 2019)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> La rinascita del Milan passa attraverso l'assunzione di un grande tecnico, geniale e di personalità, come sempre avvenuto nella sua storia ultracentenaria (Gipo Viani,
> Rocco, Liedholm, Sacchi, Capello, Ancelotti).
> 
> Gattuso è di fatto il peggior allenatore della nostra storia, impresentabile da ogni punto di vista, e questo è un bene: più in basso non si può scendere, ora credo si possa ripartire. Sembra folle dirlo, ma una qualificazione in Champions ci avrebbe solo fatto perdere ulteriore tempo.



Gattuso allenatore del Milan.
Dovreste ripetere questa frase 1000 volte per capire bene il no sense cosmico.
Comunque su Gattuso non ho più molto da dire, da un anno e passa guardare le partite del Milan mi provoca dolore fisico.
Basta.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Aprile 2019)

Sinceramente non so se sia più preoccupante il fatto che abbia scelto lui il 4-3-1-2 o che gli sia stato imposto
In entrambi i casi è palese che ormai non si può più continuare con Gattuso


----------



## Kdkobain (3 Aprile 2019)

La scelta del modulo iniziale di ieri sera è qualcosa fuori da ogni logica, che rinnega completamente le caratteristiche della nostra rosa e le conoscenze basilari del calcio moderno. Ormai la squadra è allo sbando e Gattuso sta provando qualsiasi cosa ( anche se chiaramente non di sua idea come il 4312) per tentare di risollevare la situazione, questo rimane l'aspetto più inquietante dove avrei preferito un integralismo radicale nelle scelte a un'accozzaglia di idee imposte dalla stampa e dai tifosi ignoranti. Speriamo di riuscire a centrare comunque l'obbiettivo ma ad oggi, il nostro futuro non è più nelle nostre mani.


----------



## Aron (3 Aprile 2019)

Eventuale esonero ci può essere solo dopo la Juventus. In caso contrario, continueranno con lui fino all'ultima giornata (non avrebbe senso aspettare ancora per cambiare).


----------



## Zenos (3 Aprile 2019)

Ancora non mi capacito dell'ingresso di Calabria sul 1 a 1 e non di Suso o Borini in una partita di vitale importanza per l obiettivo stagionale.non voleva vincere per non dare ragione a Leo sul cambio modulo o è proprio capra e voleva difendere il punticino?


----------



## Kdkobain (3 Aprile 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ancora non mi capacito dell'ingresso di Calabria sul 1 a 1 e non di Suso o Borini in una partita di vitale importanza per l obiettivo stagionale.non voleva vincere per non dare ragione a Leo sul cambio modulo o è proprio capra e voleva difendere il punticino?



Quella mossa è tatticamente giusta, soprattutto con due punte centrali e densità nella zona centrale....peccato che Calabria sia riuscito a sbagliare ogni cross possibile sparando sempre a mezza altezza sul centrale sinistro dell'udinese.


----------



## Zenos (3 Aprile 2019)

Kdkobain ha scritto:


> Quella mossa è tatticamente giusta, soprattutto con due punte centrali e densità nella zona centrale....peccato che Calabria sia riuscito a sbagliare ogni cross possibile sparando sempre a mezza altezza sul centrale sinistro dell'udinese.



Poteva andare bene anche Abate a quel punto...piuttosto avrei messo Suso che in 15 minuti avrebbe potuto trovare la giusta giocata...oppure Borini a Sx che seppur con i suoi limiti avrebbe dato maggior peso offensivo alla manovra


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (3 Aprile 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Poteva andare bene anche Abate a quel punto...piuttosto avrei messo Suso che in 15 minuti avrebbe potuto trovare la giusta giocata...oppure Borini a Sx che seppur con i suoi limiti avrebbe dato maggior peso offensivo alla manovra



Abate non ne aveva +
(aveva il fiatone quando è uscito)
Suso era rotto...


----------



## Kdkobain (3 Aprile 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Poteva andare bene anche Abate a quel punto...piuttosto avrei messo Suso che in 15 minuti avrebbe potuto trovare la giusta giocata...oppure Borini a Sx che seppur con i suoi limiti avrebbe dato maggior peso offensivo alla manovra



Abate non ne aveva più ed Okaka stava pascolando tranquillo sulla fascia destra, Suso era infortunato. Si poteva mettere Borini, ma la logica diceva giustamente di mettere un terzino di ruolo che (in teoria) avrebbe permesso di mettere qualche buon cross in mezzo per le due punte, con l'udinese chiuso in difesa nella zona centrale.
L'alternativa era mettere un'ala di passo ( Borini in questo senso non va per niente bene, perchè è uno dei peggiori crossatori della squadra) che ad oggi non era presente in rosa.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (3 Aprile 2019)

Mi piacerebbe arrivare al giorno che potrò giudicare un allenatore senza attenuanti 
ormai con questi cambi societari che dovevano riparare la sciagura della rosa del nano 
sono 5-6 anni che non abbiamo ne una rosa degna (periodo Belusconi)
ne una rosa costruita bene (Cinesi e Elliot) 

spero vivamente che sia ultimo anno così 

*commento nn x essere pro Gattuso e contro Gattuso 
ma purtroppo la realtà è questa ! 
anni di 433 senza esterni veri senza un vero regista 
e ora giocatori adattati fuori ruolo e giocatori insostituibili
perché siamo senza ricambi VALIDI e siamo il Milan eh..


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (3 Aprile 2019)

Sembra l'ultimo Montella. Quello che ha cambiato moduli come mutande. Un disastro.

Alcune scelte mi lasciano perplesso. Biglia davanti alla difesa non copre e soffre ogni pallone alto, infatti sui contropiedi del Udinese lui non era minimamente capace di fare un po di filtro.

Bakayoko utilizzato da mezzala perde gran parte della sua importanza costando caro a tutta la fase difensiva del intera squadra. Lui deve assolutamente giocare davanti alla difesa, anche perche a centrocampo sui palloni alti e dominante.

Sono cose che vede un idiota, inspiegabile le scelte del nostro allenatore. Francamente io considero Gattuso semplicemente troppo "ignorante" per essere allenatore, non voglio insultarlo, ma mentalmente non é proprio al altezza di allenare squadre di calcio su un certo livello.


----------



## IlMusagete (3 Aprile 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Sembra l'ultimo Montella. Quello che ha cambiato moduli come mutande. Un disastro.
> 
> Alcune scelte mi lasciano perplesso. Biglia davanti alla difesa non copre e soffre ogni pallone alto, infatti sui contropiedi del Udinese lui non era minimamente capace di fare un po di filtro.
> 
> ...



E' imbarazzante, è riuscito pure nell'impresa di cambiare ruolo all'uomo più importante di tutti nell'equilibrio della squadra, non vedeva l'ora di rimettere il feticcio Lucas al proprio posto.


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Aprile 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Poteva andare bene anche Abate a quel punto...piuttosto avrei messo Suso che in 15 minuti avrebbe potuto trovare la giusta giocata...oppure Borini a Sx che seppur con i suoi limiti avrebbe dato maggior peso offensivo alla manovra



Suso era rotto altrimenti avrebbe giocato di sicuro.


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Aprile 2019)

Suso era in panchina. Da quando i rotti vanno in panchina?


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Aprile 2019)

Comunque non vedo cosa ci sia di sorprendente su Gattuso. Solo chi non capisce di calcio o chi vuol fare il bastian contrario a tutti i costi, non sapeva fin dall'inizio che sarebbe finita così. Precedenti esperienze del nostro allenatore: sion, palermo, ofi creta, pisa.
Poi Milan. Tutto ciò non ha nessun senso, solo un incompetente come Mirabelli poteva fare una scelta simile, ovvero rinnovare a gattuso.


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Aprile 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Suso era in panchina. Da quando i rotti vanno in panchina?



Lo hanno spiegato in conferenza. Ha un ematoma sul collo del piede, è in dubbio anche per sabato.


----------



## Zenos (3 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Suso era rotto altrimenti avrebbe giocato di sicuro.



Gioca da inizio anno con la pubalgia,fosse stato rotto sarebbe andato in tribuna come kessie...


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Lo hanno spiegato in conferenza. Ha un ematoma sul collo del piede, è in dubbio anche per sabato.



Lo ha fatto giocare in condizioni ben peggiori, te lo posso assicurare. Un ematoma è un non problema. Ammesso sia vero.


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Aprile 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Gioca da inizio anno con la pubalgia,fosse stato rotto sarebbe andato in tribuna come kessie...



Che ti devo dire, c'è anche chi dubita che siamo andati sulla luna.
Io mi affido ai bollettini medici e quello che viene detto, poi se qualcuno ha accesso agli esami medici di Suso allora ok.
Ho risposto ad un utente che diceva che avrebbe schierato Suso ma per quanto ne sappiamo era infortunato.


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Aprile 2019)

.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (3 Aprile 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Sembra l'ultimo Montella. Quello che ha cambiato moduli come mutande. Un disastro.
> 
> Alcune scelte mi lasciano perplesso. Biglia davanti alla difesa non copre e soffre ogni pallone alto, infatti sui contropiedi del Udinese lui non era minimamente capace di fare un po di filtro.
> 
> ...



baka deve giocare a due a centrocampo con uno che faccia girare la palla al posto suo, davanti alla difesa in un centrocampo a tre è stato ondivago, quando l'avversario non lo pressava non ha avuto problemi ma quando è stato costretto a fare circolare la palla ad un tocco ha avuto problemi.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (3 Aprile 2019)

siamo passati al Gattuso cattivo e bugiardo?
veramente ? nonostante lo mettesse in campo se pur fosse in evidente difficoltà fisica ?

dai su


----------



## sunburn (3 Aprile 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Eventuale esonero ci può essere solo dopo la Juventus. In caso contrario, continueranno con lui fino all'ultima giornata (non avrebbe senso aspettare ancora per cambiare).


Penso che ormai andremo con Gattuso fino alla fine. Dopo la Juve è molto probabile che la nostra stagione sia finita. La nostra sconfitta a Torino è certa, tutto sta nel vedere cosà farà la Lazio con Spal e Sassuolo: se fa 6 punti, arriviamo allo scontro diretto a -2 con una partita in più ed è finita.


----------



## mandraghe (3 Aprile 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Comunque non vedo cosa ci sia di sorprendente su Gattuso. Solo chi non capisce di calcio o chi vuol fare il bastian contrario a tutti i costi, non sapeva fin dall'inizio che sarebbe finita così. Precedenti esperienze del nostro allenatore: sion, palermo, ofi creta, pisa.
> Poi Milan. Tutto ciò non ha nessun senso, solo un incompetente come Mirabelli poteva fare una scelta simile, ovvero rinnovare a gattuso.



Amen. 

La cosa è talmente evidente che solo chi ha i paraocchi non poteva accorgersi di quanto questo pseudo allenatore fosse inadeguato. Bastava riguardarsi le partite col Benevento dello scorso anno o il derby dove Icardi si mangiò 3 gol fatti per accorgersi che Gattuso semplicemente è inadeguato per il Milan, ma anche per una squadra di bassa classifica.

Inoltre si sa in che modo e perché è diventato l'allenatore del Milan.


----------



## varvez (3 Aprile 2019)

Ormai Gattuso può piacere solo ad Andrea Bocelli.


----------



## Garrincha (3 Aprile 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Comunque non vedo cosa ci sia di sorprendente su Gattuso. Solo chi non capisce di calcio o chi vuol fare il bastian contrario a tutti i costi, non sapeva fin dall'inizio che sarebbe finita così. Precedenti esperienze del nostro allenatore: sion, palermo, ofi creta, pisa.
> Poi Milan. Tutto ciò non ha nessun senso, solo un incompetente come Mirabelli poteva fare una scelta simile, ovvero rinnovare a gattuso.



Per due anni ci sono stati coloro che per difendere questo raccomandato hanno criticato la rosa, che per carità non è eccezionale ma se a un orango dai in mano una Ferrari e una panda sempre fuori alla prima curva va. 

Due anni che continua a parlare in conferenza stampa che stanno provando soluzioni e due anni che non si vede traccia di nulla in campo, non uno schema, una manovra organizzata, movimenti preparati e riprovati, organizzazione del gioco inesistente, gli servono dieci anni per far vedere un'azione di contropiede pianificata?


----------



## Garrincha (3 Aprile 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> siamo passati al Gattuso cattivo e bugiardo?
> veramente ? nonostante lo mettesse in campo se pur fosse in evidente difficoltà fisica ?
> 
> dai su



Capruso è molto meno santo e genuino di quello che la sua immagine vuole trasmettere, quando è all'angolo la maschera gli cade ed è successo più volte, ultima forse in ordine temporale quando alla domanda del perché perda con tutti quelli nella colonna di sinistra si lascia sfuggire che hanno rose più forti, lui che a parole si getterebbe nel fuoco per i suoi giocatori, si tocca con mano che non è la pasta d'uomo che traspare


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Aprile 2019)

varvez ha scritto:


> Ormai Gattuso può piacere solo ad Andrea Bocelli.


Se lo sentisse parlare,credo che oltre della vista gli verrebbe voglia di essere privato anche dell’udito.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (3 Aprile 2019)

Mai piu bandiere in panchina
Mi avessero detto che avrei schifato gattuso mi sarei messo a ridere


----------



## mandraghe (3 Aprile 2019)

Ma il feticismo sui terzini? Quando è in difficoltà piglia e cambia i terzini, così, a caso. L’ha fatto nel derby, con la Samp e pure ieri con l’Udinese. Sarà una sua qualche perversione tattica.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (3 Aprile 2019)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Capruso è molto meno santo e genuino di quello che la sua immagine vuole trasmettere, quando è all'angolo la maschera gli cade ed è successo più volte, ultima forse in ordine temporale quando alla domanda del perché perda con tutti quelli nella colonna di sinistra si lascia sfuggire che hanno rose più forti, lui che a parole si getterebbe nel fuoco per i suoi giocatori, si tocca con mano che non è la pasta d'uomo che traspare



dai su... cosa ha fatto Suso?
gli ha rubato il vino del suo ristorante 

l'ha messo anche quando non stava bene 
perché dovrebbe mentire? naviga in buone acque tra l'altro 
se lo può permettere di lasciare giocatori fuori rosa
tanto i ricambi ci sono 
 

ricordo:
non esiste un vice Kessie 
lo spagnolo *dovrebbe *essere uno dei pochi con delle qualità


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Aprile 2019)

Stasera ha preparato bene la partita secondo me, non ho nulla da dire. Alla fine i gol subiti sono arrivati per due cessi ai pedali in rosa.

Rimane il fatto che ha fatto 1 punto in 4 partite.


----------



## LukeLike (6 Aprile 2019)

Oggi non ha colpe. Per questo andrebbe cacciato come fu cacciato Mihajlovic a suo tempo.


----------



## Igniorante (6 Aprile 2019)

Ciao ciao Gennarino


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Aprile 2019)

penso che tu sia il più schifoso allenatore a livello umano che abbia mai messo piede a milanello.

dopo una partita così neanche una parola sull'arbitraggio. eh certo, anche te sei un verme "yesman", è per quello che i giornalisti ti lodano senza motivo.

vai a lavorare alla juventus, schifoso


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> penso che tu sia il più schifoso allenatore a livello umano che abbia mai messo piede a milanello.
> 
> dopo una partita così neanche una parola sull'arbitraggio. eh certo, anche te sei un verme "yesman", è per quello che i giornalisti ti lodano senza motivo.
> 
> vai a lavorare alla juventus, schifoso



Anche colpa sua se ogni settimana subiamo dei furti clamorosi, tanto sto Gattuso sta zitto e non dice nulla e va bene così.
Al Milan non si danno i rigori, ormai è palese.
Con la Sampdoria non ci hanno dato 2 rigori pazzeschi, oggi uguale, ma lui va a stringere la mano a quei vermi ugualmente.


----------



## Hellscream (6 Aprile 2019)

Il problema non è la partita di oggi, perchè per questo Milan ci può stare perdere contro i carcerati (che poi ci abbiano derubato come al solito è un altro discorso). Il problema è che tra un'Inter che era morta, Sampdoria, ed Udinese in casa, in piena lotta per la CL, tu non puoi, non puoi e NON PUOI fare 1 punto su 9. Ed è per questo che meriti di essere cacciato a calci in culo.


----------



## varvez (6 Aprile 2019)

È ancora il tecnico del Milan?


----------



## __king george__ (6 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Anche colpa sua se ogni settimana subiamo dei furti clamorosi, tanto sto Gattuso sta zitto e non dice nulla e va bene così.
> Al Milan non si danno i rigori, ormai è palese.
> Con la Sampdoria non ci hanno dato 2 rigori pazzeschi, oggi uguale, ma lui va a stringere la mano a quei vermi ugualmente.



è un lecchino ruffiano furbo….alla conferenza di presentazione andò a stringere la mano a tutti i giornalisti uno per uno...mai visto prima...


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Aprile 2019)

Per me oggi c'è ancora più rabbia. Ha dimostrato senza alcun dubbio di essere un allenatore troppo troppo acerbo e testardo. Avessimo insistito fin da inizio anno con un tipo di gioco, pressing alto, avremmo visto molte più partite così come questa di oggi. Tutto perché lui era convinto non si potesse fare una roba simile. Per il resto, secondo me ha sbagliato i cambi, Suso non stava facendo male nel secondo tempo, mentre borini verso la fine non ne aveva più e sbagliava qualsiasi appoggio.


----------



## zamp2010 (6 Aprile 2019)

Oggi non ho guardato la partita perche stavo al lavoro....che ha fatto Gattuso?


----------



## Kayl (6 Aprile 2019)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> Oggi non ho guardato la partita perche stavo al lavoro....che ha fatto Gattuso?



Dopo che l'arbitro ha fatto le sue schifezze pure dopo aver controllato il VAR ha detto "non parlo di nulla che non sia calcio giocato. Credo alla buona fede degli arbitri"

Giuro, se si ritrova la moglie in una gang bang con gli arbitri sarebbe capace di dire "no no, credo alla loro buona fede, hanno solo sbagliato indirizzo".


----------



## __king george__ (6 Aprile 2019)

stavo pensando che da quando i giornalai hanno strombazzato con tanta enfasi le 25 vittorie su 50 di Rino poi sono diventate 25 su 51,su 52,53,54....

chiaramente adesso nessuno che scrive di media punti e roba varia….i numeri valgono solo quando fa comodo…(parlo dei media)


----------



## Goro (6 Aprile 2019)

_Gattuso è un innovatore, mica solo grinta: lo metto tra i Guardiola e i Sarri, mi ha fatto vedere certe cose..._ Mirabelli


----------



## Guglielmo90 (7 Aprile 2019)

Goro ha scritto:


> _Gattuso è un innovatore, mica solo grinta: lo metto tra i Guardiola e i Sarri, mi ha fatto vedere certe cose..._ Mirabelli



Ahahah questa è bellissima


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Aprile 2019)

Goro ha scritto:


> _Gattuso è un innovatore, mica solo grinta: lo metto tra i Guardiola e i Sarri, mi ha fatto vedere certe cose..._ Mirabelli



Si prendano a braccetto e vadano alla Roma.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Aprile 2019)

l'hai preparata bene 
ma questi rubano pure con un + 18 
che pena.. che mi fanno 

poi ovviamente il 10 dovrei tifare x la Juve 
si si come no.. spero in + interventi del VAR x questi luridi


----------



## Albijol (7 Aprile 2019)

Abbiamo il capocannoniere del campionato quando l'anno scorso avevamo André Silva e Kalinic.
Abbiamo Bakayoko mentre l'anno scorso giocavano Biglia e Montolivo.
Abbiamo Paquetà, una tipologia di giocatore che non avevamo
Non abbiamo più Vincenzo "Patch Adams" Montella
Abbiamo Donnarumma che quest'anno tranne tre-quattro papere ha fatto una grande stagione. L'anno scorso parava al ritmo di una papera ogni due partite.
Allora come cacchio facciamo ad avere gli stessi punti dell'anno scorso? La risposta è nel titolo di questa discussione.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Aprile 2019)

Gol di Piatek su pressione alta di Bakayoko, chissà come mai. Giocare così contro l’Udinese era troppo difficile. La verità è che ieri non aveva nulla da perdere, quindi ci ha provato a pressarli alti qualche volta. Nelle partite dove ci sono punti da fare obbligatoriamente, se la fa addosso. Questo qui deve sparire, non ha né le doti tecniche, né la capacità di infondere coraggio ai giocatori. In compenso in una cosa è bravo: a fare il ruffiano con chi poi dovrá scrivere e parlare bene di lui.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (7 Aprile 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Gol di Piatek su pressione alta di Bakayoko, chissà come mai. Giocare così *contro l’Udinese* era troppo difficile. La verità è che ieri non aveva nulla da perdere, quindi ci ha provato a pressarli alti qualche volta. Nelle partite dove ci sono punti da fare obbligatoriamente, se la fa addosso. Questo qui deve sparire, non ha né le doti tecniche, né la capacità di infondere coraggio ai giocatori. In compenso in una cosa è bravo: a fare il ruffiano con chi poi dovrá scrivere e parlare bene di lui.



Fosse solo contro l'udinese , perche' contro la samp ? contro l'inter ? Abbiamo perso la Cl prima di juve-milan


----------



## Jino (7 Aprile 2019)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Dopo che l'arbitro ha fatto le sue schifezze pure dopo aver controllato il VAR ha detto "non parlo di nulla che non sia calcio giocato. Credo alla buona fede degli arbitri"
> 
> Giuro, se si ritrova la moglie in una gang bang con gli arbitri sarebbe capace di dire "no no, credo alla loro buona fede, hanno solo sbagliato indirizzo".



Aimè Gattuso è consapevole di non avere self control, di non avere dialettica, ecco perchè si estranea dal commentare quelle cose...perchè sei un tesserato e se dici una cosa fuori posto di squalificano, lui dal nervoso sa che se comincia a parlare di arbitri sbrocca, perchè ieri è stata una rapina a mano armata, quando non hanno dato il rigore l'hanno inquadrato, scuoteva sconcertato la testa....

E' meglio stia zitto, sennò lui si lo radiano dal calcio.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (7 Aprile 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Aimè Gattuso è consapevole di non avere self control, di non avere dialettica, ecco perchè si estranea dal commentare quelle cose...perchè sei un tesserato e se dici una cosa fuori posto di squalificano, lui dal nervoso sa che se comincia a parlare di arbitri sbrocca, perchè ieri è stata una rapina a mano armata, quando non hanno dato il rigore l'hanno inquadrato, scuoteva sconcertato la testa....
> 
> E' meglio stia zitto, sennò lui si lo radiano dal calcio.



appunto, mentre per qualcuno qui dentro avrebbe dovuto sbraitare come un tifoso qualsiasi


----------



## Devil man (7 Aprile 2019)

Secondo me da qui alla fine non vinceremo più una partita... Forse solo col Frosinone addio 4 posto


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Aprile 2019)

Per me rimane il peggior allenatore dal dopo Allegri, è il peggio visto che è stato l'unico ad avere alle spalle un dirigenza che lo ha lasciato lavorare in pace e solida dietro.

Seedorf, fergutroll, Sinisa.. tutti hanno dovuto vederlsa con Berlusconi che rompeva le palle sempre e comunque ed è una cosa non da poco.

Montella nel bene o nel male, ha avuto sti cinesi falsi e caos societario 

Gattuso, oltre alla stampa giocatori giornalisti con lui anche un società che non rompeva. Nonostante tutti questi fattori, ha fatto letteralmente schifo.

Ricordo che Sinisa è stato esonerato alla 32esima quando aveva fatto 49 punti. 3 in meno di questo mediocre che continua a godersi di immunità.


----------



## Garrincha (7 Aprile 2019)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Secondo me da qui alla fine non vinceremo più una partita... Forse solo col Frosinone addio 4 posto



Il Milan tra due partite è fuori dalla EL altro che quarto posto, con l'eliminazione in semifinale di coppa si rischia seriamente di essere senza coppe l'anno prossimo


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Aprile 2019)

Ma cosa devi cambiare a 7 giornate dalla fine? 
che tra l'altro anche con tutte le difficoltà 
si ritroviamo penalizzati dalla terna.. 
e terribilmente non solo con i rubentini! 

se andiamo in Champions investiamo pesante si vede..
e loro gli rode il cu.lo se alla prime comparse ritorniamo a vincere 
come succedeva in passato.. senza togliere che sarebbe ancora + evidente 
che questi x alzare la coppa rubano ogni anno.. già adesso con il VAR 
i casi clamorosi compaiono a grappoli con questa rosa 

figurati se aggiungiamo gente ancora + valida nella formazione 

un sistema contro.. abbiamo un sistema mafioso contro
ma iniziavo a pensarlo già con il rigore clamoroso non dato su suso
e il mancato rosso di pellegrini.. a partita x partita stanno aumentando 

e mi ripeto malgrado le nostre difficoltà del gioco
poi ieri abbiamo giocato bene 

ma spunta la lamentela "potevi farlo prima" ok


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Aprile 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Per me rimane il peggior allenatore dal dopo Allegri, è il peggio visto che è stato l'unico ad avere alle spalle un dirigenza che lo ha lasciato lavorare in pace e solida dietro.
> 
> Seedorf, fergutroll, Sinisa.. tutti hanno dovuto vederlsa con Berlusconi che rompeva le palle sempre e comunque ed è una cosa non da poco.
> 
> ...



il peggiore dopo montella. lui non si batte.
al pari di pippetta.
poi brocchi
i migliori seedorf e sinisa


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Aprile 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Aimè Gattuso è consapevole di non avere self control, di non avere dialettica, ecco perchè si estranea dal commentare quelle cose...perchè sei un tesserato e se dici una cosa fuori posto di squalificano, lui dal nervoso sa che se comincia a parlare di arbitri sbrocca, perchè ieri è stata una rapina a mano armata, quando non hanno dato il rigore l'hanno inquadrato, scuoteva sconcertato la testa....
> 
> E' meglio stia zitto, sennò lui si lo radiano dal calcio.



ma dai su non è mica dislessico, sta li a parlare di catene e cavolate del genere. poteva benissimo dire qualcosa sull'arbitro invece che sui tifosi.

sai cosa è? un senza palle, o peggio un venduto come pirlo


----------



## Kayl (7 Aprile 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Aimè Gattuso è consapevole di non avere self control, di non avere dialettica, ecco perchè si estranea dal commentare quelle cose...perchè sei un tesserato e se dici una cosa fuori posto di squalificano, lui dal nervoso sa che se comincia a parlare di arbitri sbrocca, perchè ieri è stata una rapina a mano armata, quando non hanno dato il rigore l'hanno inquadrato, scuoteva sconcertato la testa....
> 
> E' meglio stia zitto, sennò lui si lo radiano dal calcio.



dicesse almeno "se parlo mi sbattono in tribuna per due anni".


----------



## Garrincha (8 Aprile 2019)

Che culo che ha, stessi punti dell'anno scorso ma romane che si suicidano facendone dieci in meno, il discorso Champions poteva già essere fuori portata invece rimane in corsa


----------



## Corpsegrinder (8 Aprile 2019)

Certo però che parlare di calcio giocato dopo che abbiamo subito due furti a mano armata nel giro di tre partite (senza contare lo scandalo di Roma-Milan)...boh, poi non lamentiamoci se Lazio e Roma ricevono un rigorino a partita, mentre noi veniamo sistematicamente penalizzati.


----------



## Manue (8 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma dai su non è mica dislessico, sta li a parlare di catene e cavolate del genere. poteva benissimo dire qualcosa sull'arbitro invece che sui tifosi.
> 
> sai cosa è? un senza palle, o peggio un venduto come pirlo



Secondo me è una questione di ruoli stabiliti a priori, 
Leonardo (neanche Maldini) parla quando c'è da sottolineare anche l'aspetto arbitrale, 
ed è chiaro che Gattuso non deve parlare di arbitri...

venduto come Pirlo mi sembra fuoriluogo


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Aprile 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Secondo me è una questione di ruoli stabiliti a priori,
> Leonardo (neanche Maldini) parla quando c'è da sottolineare anche l'aspetto arbitrale,
> ed è chiaro che Gattuso non deve parlare di arbitri...
> 
> venduto come Pirlo mi sembra fuoriluogo



ok i ruoli, ma lo stringere la mano e le scuse? no dai non ci siamo.


----------



## Zenos (8 Aprile 2019)

Non lo considero un venduto,ma un lecca piedi si. Sempre considerato un mediocre allenatore ma credevo avesse la schiena dritta. Grande delusione Rino.


----------



## rossonero71 (8 Aprile 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> appunto, mentre per qualcuno qui dentro avrebbe dovuto sbraitare come un tifoso qualsiasi


 non deve sbraitere , ma neanche a andare a stringergli la mano,non so se trovi un ladro a casa che ti sta derubando se gli stringi la mano


----------



## Zenos (12 Aprile 2019)

Se conquista l'accesso in CL viene confermato,altro che dichiarazioni di facciata quelle di Maldini. Potete metterlo in firma.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Aprile 2019)

Ce la farai a vincere uno scontro diretto in campionato? Oppure andrai girando col solito catenaccio, eh Gattu’?


----------



## fra29 (13 Aprile 2019)

Oggi ci vuole anche solo 1% del coraggio del Rino gladiatore.
Si deve vincere per forza. Probabilmente all'inizio del match non saremo nemmeno più quarti


----------



## ispanicojon7 (13 Aprile 2019)

Dopo 501 giorni che risiedi sulla panchina del milan, riusciremo a vincere una gara importante ? Riusciremo a vedere un minimo di gioco ? 
Tranquillo non abbiamo fretta...


----------



## Raryof (13 Aprile 2019)

Finito il tempo dei pareggini che non fanno male e delle sconfitte giocando bene.
Curioso di vedere come approcceremo alla partita questa sera.. di fatto dobbiamo fare tutto il contrario di quello che è sempre stato il credo di questo asino.
Squallido, alla peggio manca sempre meno alla fine di questo stage per l'analfabeta.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Aprile 2019)

Laxalt ala sinistra mentre in panchina c'ha Cutrone, Castillejo e Conti.

Un genio del male. Raggiunge nuovi livelli di scarsezza, peggio di F. Inzaghi e effetivamente dopo la sua "avventura" con noi non si vedra piu in Serie A


----------



## Zenos (13 Aprile 2019)

Ed anche oggi ha dimostrato che fare l'allenatore non è il suo mestiere.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Aprile 2019)

Non ce fine al peggio, sembra di provare di farci perdere-
Oggi con il cambio CUtrone-Piatek ha fatto la scelta peggiore possibile.

Come ampiamente prevedibile, Cutrone in contropiede non va da nessuna parte perche é troppo lento, al stesso tempo pero gli manca la tecnica per tenere alta la squadra.

Risultato? Un sacco di contropiedi butatti al vento e una squadra che ha faticato a tenere la palla.

Non ci voleva un genio per saperlo....Il cambio giusto era Castillejo per Suso, con Casti che poteva colpire in contropiede sulle pratorie lasciate dalla difesa.

Ma come é possibile che concetti talmente semplici sono di livello troppo alto per il nostro 'allenatore'?


----------



## Zenos (13 Aprile 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Non ce fine al peggio, sembra di provare di farci perdere-
> Oggi con il cambio CUtrone-Piatek ha fatto la scelta peggiore possibile.
> 
> Come ampiamente prevedibile, Cutrone in contropiede non va da nessuna parte perche troppo lento, al stesso tempo pero gli manca la tecnica per tenere alta la squadra.
> ...



Eppure domani leggerai che Gattuso ha messo sotto Inzaghi . Qualsiasi scommessa.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (13 Aprile 2019)

Cutrone (che per me va venduto ) per piatek ogni santa partita e' illogico.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Aprile 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Non ce fine al peggio, sembra di provare di farci perdere-
> Oggi con il cambio CUtrone-Piatek ha fatto la scelta peggiore possibile.
> 
> Come ampiamente prevedibile, Cutrone in contropiede non va da nessuna parte perche troppo lento, al stesso tempo pero gli manca la tecnica per tenere alta la squadra.
> ...



Lo ha sempre fatto sto cambio nelle partite in cui vincevamo, è per dare il contentino a Cutrone e nient'altro.
Probabilmente manco ha pensato quello che hai scritto mentre faceva il cambio.


----------



## David Gilmour (13 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Lo ha sempre fatto sto cambio nelle partite in cui vincevamo, è per dare il contentino a Cutrone e nient'altro.
> *Probabilmente manco ha pensato quello che hai scritto mentre faceva il cambio*.



+1


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Lo ha sempre fatto sto cambio nelle partite in cui vincevamo, è per dare il contentino a Cutrone e nient'altro.
> Probabilmente manco ha pensato quello che hai scritto mentre faceva il cambio.




Esatto. Fa giocare la gente a cui "tiene" in sostanza, non sta a guardare robe tattiche o altro.


----------



## alcyppa (13 Aprile 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Non ce fine al peggio, sembra di provare di farci perdere-
> Oggi con il cambio CUtrone-Piatek ha fatto la scelta peggiore possibile.
> 
> Come ampiamente prevedibile, Cutrone in contropiede non va da nessuna parte perche é troppo lento, al stesso tempo pero gli manca la tecnica per tenere alta la squadra.
> ...



Non so se scambiare gli spagnoli potesse essere una buona idea ma DI SICURO è stata una mezza follia il cambio Piatek-Cutrone.


Comunque oh... Abbiamo vinto e ora c'è da stringere i denti e sperare di arrivare in CL e che poi venga fatto quello che DEVE essere fatto.


----------



## Beppe85 (13 Aprile 2019)

Cutrone è alto, corre e difende meglio la palla... ha fatto bene a metterlo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Aprile 2019)

No ma avete visto gli spazi alla fine? Tutta partita che a Piatek non arrivava un pallone, alla fine aveva gli spazi per fare come contro il Napoli in Coppa Italia e lui lo va a tirare fuori.


----------



## David Drills (13 Aprile 2019)

Oggi l'ha vinta Gattuso passando al 3421. Io avrei tenuto Piatek ma era stremato.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (13 Aprile 2019)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Cutrone è alto, corre e difende meglio la palla... ha fatto bene a metterlo.



Ma cosa dici ? Ma parliamo dello stesso giocatore ?


----------



## mil77 (13 Aprile 2019)

Voi state male...ha fatto 2 cambi su 3 x infortuni....ha cambiato modulo e con il 3 5 2 la Lazio non ha fatto più tiri in porta. Ma cosa volete anche stasera?????


----------



## RickyB83 (13 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa dici ? Ma parliamo dello stesso giocatore ?



Appunto perché io l ho visto lento e impacciato soprattutto nei contropiedi


----------



## Beppe85 (13 Aprile 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Non ce fine al peggio, sembra di provare di farci perdere-
> Oggi con il cambio CUtrone-Piatek ha fatto la scelta peggiore possibile.
> 
> Come ampiamente prevedibile, Cutrone in contropiede non va da nessuna parte perche é troppo lento, al stesso tempo pero gli manca la tecnica per tenere alta la squadra.
> ...



Certo... al 79 esimo, partita quasi vinta... e anziché inserire cutrone che ha tenuto palla per almeno 4 minuti, mettevano castillejo (che non segna manco a piangere) solo per sperare nel contropiede... non scherziamo va! Abbiamo vinto, negli ultimi minuti abbiamo sofferto povo... oggi potete dire cosa volete ma gattuso oggi ha vinto.


----------



## Beppe85 (13 Aprile 2019)

Guarda quanto tempo ha tenuto palla... se nn lo capisci nn so cosa dire...


----------



## Beppe85 (13 Aprile 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Voi state male...ha fatto 2 cambi su 3 x infortuni....ha cambiato modulo e con il 3 5 2 la Lazio non ha fatto più tiri in porta. Ma cosa volete anche stasera?????



Bravissimo


----------



## ispanicojon7 (13 Aprile 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> *Voi state male..*.ha fatto 2 cambi su 3 x infortuni....ha cambiato modulo e con il 3 5 2 la Lazio non ha fatto più tiri in porta. Ma cosa volete anche stasera?????



Rillassati ...

Adesso alla prima vittoria dopo tanti punti persi ,riescono dall'oltretomba i gattusiani per inneggiare il mister .


----------



## Anguus (13 Aprile 2019)

Ha messo totalmente in crisi la Lazio e il suo allenatore sopravvalutatissimo cambiando modulo! L'ha vinta lui oggi, c'è poco da dire. Non ci hanno creato pericoli neanche quando attaccavano il 72


----------



## Andris (13 Aprile 2019)

aver vinto con i suoi fedelissimi (Conti tenuto a scaldarsi senza farlo entrare,pur con l'infortunio di Calabria) lo porterà a cambiare ancora di meno nelle ultime gare,anche a partita in corso.


----------



## Pit96 (13 Aprile 2019)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Certo... al 79 esimo, partita quasi vinta... e anziché inserire cutrone che ha tenuto palla per almeno 4 minuti, mettevano castillejo (che non segna manco a piangere) solo per sperare nel contropiede... non scherziamo va! Abbiamo vinto, negli ultimi minuti abbiamo sofferto povo... oggi potete dire cosa volete ma gattuso oggi ha vinto.



Castillejo ha fatto gli stessi gol di Cutrone in campionato eh...
Alla fine anche io avrei messo lo spagnolo, ma abbiamo vinto lo stesso, va bene così.
Ora vengono le partite che si devono vincere perché abbiamo una rosa nettamente superiore


----------



## Beppe85 (13 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Rillassati ...
> 
> Adesso alla prima vittoria dopo tanti punti persi ,riescono dall'oltretomba i gattusiani per inneggiare il mister .



Non sono gattusiano! Sono milanista! E sono sconcertato da chi dice di esser milanista e anziché esser contento per una vittoria fondamentale va a cercare problemi e accusa l'allenatore


----------



## mandraghe (13 Aprile 2019)

Un pazzo, per fortuna abbiamo vinto. Nonostante quest’incapace le abbia tentate tutte per non vincerla.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Aprile 2019)

State buoni gattusiani e anti gattusiani oggi non ha vinto Gattuso abbiamo vinto noi. Soffrendo. Conta solo il quarto posto e non ste battaglie interne. Godiamocela non rendiamo un posto per tifosi invivibile a ogni vittoria. 

Non ce la faccio dai. 
Forza Milan


----------



## Beppe85 (13 Aprile 2019)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Castillejo ha fatto gli stessi gol di Cutrone in campionato eh...
> Alla fine anche io avrei messo lo spagnolo, ma abbiamo vinto lo stesso, va bene così.
> Ora vengono le partite che si devono vincere perché abbiamo una rosa nettamente superiore



Ah ma infatti senz'altro nn è stato messo per segnare. L'idea era quella di tenerli lontani... e ditemi voi se non ce l'ha fatta...


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Aprile 2019)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Oggi l'ha vinta Gattuso passando al 3421. Io avrei tenuto Piatek ma era stremato.



Diamo a Mr Veleno quello che è di Mr Veleno.


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Aprile 2019)

Togliere piatek con la Lazio che lasciava le praterie in contropiede, il tripudio del no sense


----------



## mil77 (13 Aprile 2019)

.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Aprile 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Togliere piatek con la Lazio che lasciava le praterie in contropiede, il tripudio del no sense



All'80' sempre meglio un giocatore fresco dai... il cambio era giusto... 
Si citano le ripartenze contro il Napoli di Piatek ma era la prima mezz'ora di partita, c'è una grande differenza.


----------



## mil77 (13 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> State buoni gattusiani e anti gattusiani oggi non ha vinto Gattuso abbiamo vinto noi. Soffrendo. Conta solo il quarto posto e non ste battaglie interne. Godiamocela non rendiamo un posto per tifosi invivibile a ogni vittoria.
> 
> Non ce la faccio dai.
> Forza Milan



Ma appunto!


----------



## David Drills (13 Aprile 2019)

Un altro punto a suo favore è anche l'aver cominciato a lavorare sulla pressione alta e sulla battaglia sulle seconde palle, come la chiama lui. Però deve andare fuori dalle palle, perchè non si può iniziare queste cose ad aprile dopo averci rovinato una stagione (più come qualità dello spettacolo che come risultati).


----------



## mil77 (13 Aprile 2019)

Incredibile! Scrivi che Gattuso oggi non ha colpe sui cambi e ti arrivano 5 reputazione negative...mi sa che qui c'è qualcuno che spera di non andare in Champions x dire avevo ragione io...


----------



## Pit96 (13 Aprile 2019)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Ah ma infatti senz'altro nn è stato messo per segnare. L'idea era quella di tenerli lontani... e ditemi voi se non ce l'ha fatta...



Piateck solitamente quel lavoro lo sa fare 10 volte meglio. Se lo ha sostituito spero sia solo perché era stanco, altrimenti non avrebbe avuto senso. 
Ho scritto che Castillejo ha fatto gli stessi gol di Cutrone solo perché hai scritto che per lo spagnolo bisogna piangere per aspettare un suo gol. 

Poi a me sinceramente piacerebbe vedere una squadra che vuole segnare per chiudere la partita e non difendere il risultato. Dal tuo punto di vista Gattuso ha scelto la seconda opzione mettendo Cutrone. 
Ma sono gusti

Alla fine abbiamo vinto, quindi non incolpo Gattuso. L'importante oggi era portare a casa i tre punti


----------



## Kayl (13 Aprile 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Incredibile! Scrivi che Gattuso oggi non ha colpe sui cambi e ti arrivano 5 reputazione negative...mi sa che qui c'è qualcuno che spera di non andare in Champions x dire avevo ragione io...



Una persona sana di mente non tiene il peggior Suso in campo 90 minuti con Castillejo in panchina. Non esiste, ha bruciato tutti i contropiedi possibili e fatto l'egoista in maniera schifosa.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Aprile 2019)

.


----------



## mil77 (13 Aprile 2019)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Una persona sana di mente non tiene il peggior Suso in campo 90 minuti con Castillejo in panchina. Non esiste, ha bruciato tutti i contropiedi possibili e fatto l'egoista in maniera schifosa.



Una persona sana di mente stasera non rompe le balle sui cambi dell'allenatore. 2 su 3 x infortuni ha cambiato modulo e la Lazio non ha più fatto un tiro in porta. Poi poteva togliere suso? Certo era il peggiore in campo. Ma ha messo cutrone negli ultimi dieci minuti che pressava chiunque e alla fine non ha sbagliato


----------



## mil77 (13 Aprile 2019)

.


----------



## PM3 (13 Aprile 2019)

Siamo alla follia…
Oggi Gattuso non ha sbagliato nulla.
Poche storie. 
Chi dice il contrario è prevenuto.
Ci sono state partite dove non ha capito nulla (tipo il derby), ma oggi, ripeto, non ha sbagliato nulla.


----------



## Carlitos86 (14 Aprile 2019)

3 punti. Bravo Rino. Il resto conta il giusto


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Aprile 2019)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Cutrone è alto, corre e difende meglio la palla... ha fatto bene a metterlo.



stai trollando vero?


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Aprile 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Una persona sana di mente stasera non rompe le balle sui cambi dell'allenatore. 2 su 3 x infortuni ha cambiato modulo e la Lazio non ha più fatto un tiro in porta. Poi poteva togliere suso? Certo era il peggiore in campo. Ma ha messo cutrone negli ultimi dieci minuti che pressava chiunque e alla fine non ha sbagliato



ed invece ha sbagliatounbel po'. poi il fatto che abbiamo vinto lo stesso non conta.

non è che se vai ai 250 in macchina e arrivi acasa tutto intero sei furbo. hai sbagliato e basta. suso andava cambiato, non piatek, soprattutto per eventuali calci d'angolo avversari. fortuna che non ha influito


----------



## Mille e una notte (17 Aprile 2019)

Dopo i recenti eventi calcistici tornare su questa pagina ha del demenziale. Uno che parlava di gare faticose con il "dudelange". Dai, in Champions league andrà meglio


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Aprile 2019)

Io non ne posso davvero più.
Sono sfinito.


----------



## Kayl (20 Aprile 2019)

fa più schifo il gioco del milan dei tuoi piedi quando giocavi.


----------



## mark (20 Aprile 2019)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Io non ne posso davvero più.
> Sono sfinito.



Stesso identico mio pensiero


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Aprile 2019)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Io non ne posso davvero più.
> Sono sfinito.



Non ti conviene manco arrabbiarti, ormai so già che questo Milan giocherà sempre così, mi sono rassegnato. 
Spero solo nel risultato, nel gioco ci ho rinunciato circa 6 mesi fa.


----------



## koti (20 Aprile 2019)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Io non ne posso davvero più.
> Sono sfinito.



Entravo nel thread appunto per scrivere la stessa cosa.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (20 Aprile 2019)

Chi osa difendere questo allenatore o non tifa milan o non vede le partite basandosi sulla classifica .


----------



## Pampu7 (20 Aprile 2019)

A fine campionato spero di leggere "Gennaro Gattuso, ex allenatore del milan"


----------



## Zenos (20 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Chi osa difendere questo allenatore o non tifa milan o non vede le partite basandosi sulla classifica .



Oh è un troll infiltrato. Se si ama il Milan non si può essere contenti di questo scempio.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Aprile 2019)

Anche oggi si candida per 'il cambio piu ignorante della storia'. Cutrone per Bakayoko, unico decente a centrocampo e di un ignoranza e assurdita tattica che ti lascia totalmente perplesso.


Per non parlare del impostazione della gara. Il solito Suso che puntualmente ignora Conti sulla fascia, squadre che non porta uomini in area e non ha idea cosa fare con la palla.


Ah, il grande miracolo di Gattuso, allenatore fantastico. Con un QI di 70 fa miracoli!


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Aprile 2019)

io dopo 20 minuti ho staccato la spina

sempre più convinto che gattuso ci stia facendo perdere la champions di proposito per la roma


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Aprile 2019)

Almeno prossima stagione non dovremo piu subire un tale incapace in panchina. 

Per un ex-centrocampista é impressionante come le sua scelta a centrocampo siano fuori dal mondo


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2019)

Mettere Biglia ci ha affossato.


----------



## alcyppa (20 Aprile 2019)

Ma sono tipo 5 punti nelle ultime 5?

“Miracolo”


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Aprile 2019)

Io lo caccerei oggi onestamente. Farei una specie di autogestione, in panchina ci mettano qualche magazziniere e al momento dei cambi lo chiamino col telefonino per dirgli chi mettere e togliere.

Gattuso ha rotto veramente le palle


----------



## Hellscream (20 Aprile 2019)

Vattene vattene vattene vattene vattene vattene vattene vattene vattene vattene vattene vattene vattene vattene vattene vattene vattene vattene vattene vattene vattene vattene vattene vattene vattene vattene vattene vattene vattene vattene vattene


----------



## mandraghe (20 Aprile 2019)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ma sono tipo 5 punti nelle ultime 5?
> 
> “Miracolo”



5 punti in 6 gare 

Inter, Samp, Udinese, Juve, Lazio e Parma.


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Aprile 2019)

Questo è uno che ha fallito al Pisa ed al Palermo, come fa ad allenare il Milan?


----------



## Solo (20 Aprile 2019)

Maledetto.

Quanto ti odio, dannato incapace.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Aprile 2019)

Quanto lo odio. VATTENE! Maledetto! Straraccomandato.

Siamo la squadra con il allenatore piu ignorante della Serie A. Mr. Veleno. Torna al Creta, quello é il tuo livello.


Oggi su 3 cambi ne ha sbagliati 2, un genio.


----------



## mandraghe (20 Aprile 2019)

Maledetto chi gli ha rinnovato il contratto, maledetto.

Cioè ragazzi andiamo in giro con l'ex allenatore del Pisa e dell'Ofi Creta, ma seriamente?


----------



## koti (20 Aprile 2019)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ma sono tipo 5 punti nelle ultime 5?
> 
> “Miracolo”



Ha una media punti inferiore persino a Montella, che aveva una squadra nettamente più debole.


----------



## MassimoRE (20 Aprile 2019)

Riesce a non far fare un tiro in porta a Piatek in 97 minuti, nemmeno se ti metti d’impegno, ma lui ci riesce.


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Aprile 2019)

Ignorante.


----------



## Albijol (20 Aprile 2019)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Questo è uno che ha fallito al Pisa ed al Palermo, come fa ad allenare il Milan?



Mirabelli...


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (20 Aprile 2019)

Scarso, incompetente e cacasotto...

Proprio l'opposto dell'allenatore che una squadra come il Milan si merita!

CHE SCHIFO!!!!


----------



## ispanicojon7 (20 Aprile 2019)

E' riuscito a non andare in Cl , nonostante tutta la fortuna che ha avuto, nonostante fossimo terzi , nonstante la quota cl piu' bassa da anni, nonostante il campionato ridicolo in cui giochiamo .

Allentatore da serie B


----------



## Mr. Canà (20 Aprile 2019)

Rino ormai indifendibile. Mi spiace per quanto l'ho amato come giocatore, ma è davvero inadeguato come tecnico a questi livelli.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> E' riuscito a non andare in Cl , nonostante tutta la fortuna che ha avuto, nonostante fossimo terzi , nonstante la quota cl piu' bassa da anni, nonostante il campionato ridicolo in cui giochiamo .
> 
> Allentatore da serie B



Serie B è un complimento, fino a poco fa allenava in Lega Pro e in Grecia. In Serie B ha allenato ma è retrocesso.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (20 Aprile 2019)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Scarso, incompetente e cacasotto...
> 
> Proprio l'opposto dell'allenatore che una squadra come il Milan si merita!
> 
> CHE SCHIFO!!!!




Secondo me a differenza di altri allenatori non é solo incapace ma proprio stupido. Quando lo sento parlare sembra di avere un QI sui 50. Non ci arriva con la testa, niente da fare.

Il calcio non é solo 'veleno' e 'battaglia'


----------



## mandraghe (20 Aprile 2019)

Togliere Baka e lasciare il turco era già una roba indegna. Ma il capolavoro è stato mettere Biglia, lì proprio abbiamo raggiunto l'apice.

Risultato: a centrocampo non l'abbiamo più vista e Biglia perde il pallone più sanguinoso di tutta la gara.


----------



## malos (20 Aprile 2019)

E c'è gente qui dentro che critica Sacchi. Ahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## ispanicojon7 (20 Aprile 2019)

Bisogna esonerare questo allenatore,oggi .
Non ha piu' senso continuare cosi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Aprile 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Secondo me a differenza di altri allenatori non é solo incapace ma proprio stupido. Quando lo sento parlare sembra di avere un QUI sui 50. Non ci arriva con la testa, niente da fare.
> 
> Il calcio non é solo 'veleno' e 'battaglia'



E' anche uno di quelli che fa favoritismi senza guardare le prestazioni dei giocatori. Il peggio del peggio proprio


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Aprile 2019)

lo fa apposta, mi fa schifo.

l'unica speranza è un esonero lampo. anche all'ultima giornata. non è mai tardi


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2019)

Quando hai tanti amici e santi in Paradiso...


----------



## EmmePi (20 Aprile 2019)

Sto cojo.ne d'allenatore m'ha fatto ingrossà il fegato... non ne posso più!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rot-schwarz (20 Aprile 2019)

su ogni partita si caca sotto, un gioco renuciatario senza idee, movimenti senza palla non esistenti, schemi su calcio d'angoli non ne vedo


----------



## Solo (20 Aprile 2019)

Il mio sogno è il Milan che si qualifica all'ultima giornata con Leonardo che nel dopo partita si presenta di fronte alle telecamere e annuncia in diretta che il prossimo anno Gattuso andrà a pascolare le capre.


----------



## Albijol (20 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> E' riuscito a non andare in Cl , nonostante tutta la fortuna che ha avuto, nonostante fossimo terzi , nonstante la quota cl piu' bassa da anni, nonostante il campionato ridicolo in cui giochiamo .
> 
> Allentatore da serie B



ti correggo solo l'ultima frase...in serie B è arrivato ultimo in classifica...su 22 squadre


----------



## koti (20 Aprile 2019)

Mi chiedo chi sia più scarso tra lui e Pippo, è una bella gara.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Aprile 2019)

Mi chiedo se almeno col Frosinone riusciremo a vincere. Col torino sicuro massimo si pareggia


----------



## MassimoRE (20 Aprile 2019)

Ma poi perché ha tolto Conti per lasciare Borini terzino, Borini che Guarda caso ha provocato la punizione? Ma non do colpe a Borini, solo all’allenatore.


----------



## rot-schwarz (20 Aprile 2019)

Gattuso non e' un allenatore e' un rallentatore, potrebbe fare bene come vigile urbano


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Aprile 2019)

Solo ha scritto:


> Il mio sogno è il Milan che si qualifica all'ultima giornata con Leonardo che nel dopo partita si presenta di fronte alle telecamere e annuncia in diretta che il prossimo anno Gattuso andrà a pascolare le capre.




Il mio sogno è esonero oggi con un magazziniere come allenatore fantoccio che ci porta in champion


----------



## iceman. (20 Aprile 2019)

Ma oggi non hanno funzionato le catene...loro palleggiano bene tra le linee, e comunque abbiamo ampi margini di crescita..si tocca con mano la serenita' di questa squadra


----------



## tonilovin93 (20 Aprile 2019)

L esperienza non si compra al Supermercato


----------



## Pitermilanista (20 Aprile 2019)

Dove risiede il senso di soffrire per 38 partite la visione di uno spettacolo orrendo e noiosissimo, senza alcuno spunto di piacevolezza o minimo piacere estetico, con l'unico obiettivo del raggiungimento del risultato finale stagionale, se poi quel risultato condannerebbe alla visione di altre 38 orrende partite, con l'aggiunta di sei figuracce europee?


----------



## iceman. (20 Aprile 2019)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Dove risiede il senso di soffrire per 38 partite la visione di uno spettacolo orrendo e noiosissimo, senza alcuno spunto di piacevolezza o minimo piacere estetico, con l'unico obiettivo del raggiungimento del risultato finale stagionale, se poi quel risultato condannerebbe alla visione di altre 38 orrende partite, con l'aggiunta di sei figuracce europee?



Spero davvero di perdere mercoledi' e di non entrare in champions, non ci meritiamo nulla


----------



## Pitermilanista (20 Aprile 2019)

Ciò che non si sottolinea abbastanza è che in nessuna maniera è accettabile che uno dei più gloriosi clubs al mondo, che ancora porta allo stadio 50.000 spettatori di media, possa offrire agli stessi e a quelli davanti alla televisione spettacoli così indecorosi. I risultati passano addirittura in secondo piano, a livello d'importanza. Mai il Milan era stato così sparagnino, spaventato, passivo, nella sua storia. Negli anni più bui si cercava comunque di presentare un calcio propositivo, con Castagner in B e poi Liedholm.

In un'era così mediatica, in cui lo spettacolo in ogni sua forma è così importante, avere un allenatore del genere e proporre un calcio di questo tipo di inaccettabile, un suicidio da ogni punto di vista.


----------



## Zenos (20 Aprile 2019)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Ciò che non si sottolinea abbastanza è che in nessuna maniera è accettabile che uno dei più gloriosi clubs al mondo, che ancora porta allo stadio 50.000 spettatori di media, possa offrire agli stessi e a quelli davanti alla televisione spettacoli così indecorosi. I risultati passano addirittura in secondo piano, a livello d'importanza. Mai il Milan era stato così sparagnino, spaventato, passivo, nella sua storia. Negli anni più bui si cercava comunque di presentare un calcio propositivo, con Castagner in B e poi Liedholm.
> 
> In un'era così mediatica, in cui lo spettacolo in ogni sua forma è così importante, avere un allenatore del genere e proporre un calcio di questo tipo di inaccettabile, un suicidio da ogni punto di vista.



.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Aprile 2019)

Urge l'esonero subito, dopo aver visto le dichiarazioni dove ammette in maniera plateale di non credere alla champion va cacciato oggi stesso


----------



## mandraghe (20 Aprile 2019)

È riuscito nell’incredibile impresa di superare Inzaghi nella classifica di peggior allenatore. Se mister veleno avesse avuto i bidoni che allenava Pippo staremmo lottando per la salvezza, e non esagero.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Aprile 2019)

Dico che con Mihajlovic a quest'ora saremmo terzi sopra l'Inter.


----------



## Kayl (20 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Dico che con Mihajlovic a quest'ora saremmo terzi sopra l'Inter.



c'è chi ha Donnarumma e Romagnoli come feticci e c'è chi ha la turca e la susina. Sinisa era terzo in carrozza.


----------



## Boomer (20 Aprile 2019)

Vergognati maledetto.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (20 Aprile 2019)

Vergognati Rino. 
1 anno e mezzo e non abbiamo mezzo schema. 
Ma soprattutto giocano senxa voglia... questa squadra non sarà di fenomeni MA quest anno un allenatore decente di B arrivava quarto con 2 mesi d anticipo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Aprile 2019)

Gattuso ha per caso una clausola champion?

Mi è tornata in mente sta roba, ricordo che a suo tempo se ne parlò. Sapete qualcosa?


----------



## zamp2010 (20 Aprile 2019)

mamma mia che noia guardare le partite del milan.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Aprile 2019)

Non lo posso più vedere, anche umanamente è un cesso. Idiota, inetto, cacasotto, perdente, senza grinta. Non ci crede manco lui alla Champions. Ti auguro ogni fallimento sportivo dopo il Milan.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (20 Aprile 2019)

spero che Bakayoko avesse male.. cmq Biglia ha fatto il panico li in mezzo.
che non l'ha provata a vincere non credo.. ha messo tutte le sorti di punte che avevamo 

temevo il pareggio apposta xkè il Parma sta sempre dietro 
e chi scarta nel milan ? speriamo.. io voglio la CL del resto nn mi importa 

anche xkè penso che Gattuso saluterà a prescindere


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Aprile 2019)

Forza Rino! Manca davero poco.


----------



## Carlitos86 (20 Aprile 2019)

Per quanto ignorante, il cambio di Cutrone per Bakayoko è stato effettuato per vincere la partita (dovendo scegliere, era meglio togliere Kessie), ma una volta in vantaggio avrei tolto Borini per un terzino vero come Calabria. Il goal subìto, infatti, è arrivato per un fallo demenziale di Borini


----------



## Aron (20 Aprile 2019)

Di che ci stupiamo?

Lo sapete che Gattuso col Pisa in Serie B ha chiuso il campionato con la seconda miglior difesa in assoluto? Solo 36 goal subiti (la Spal vincitrice del campionato ne subì 39).
Sapete anche come finì la stagione di quel Pisa? Con la retrocessione. All'ultimo posto. Col peggior attacco del campionato.
Gattuso è questo. 


Per carità, quel Pisa aveva diversi problemi che hanno influenzato la stagione, però non è una novità che Gattuso curi tantissimo la fase difensiva trascurando quella offensiva (quello che gli sfugge è che le due fasi sono complementari, ed è quindi impensabile curarne solo una a discapito di un'altra).

Con Gattuso non ci sarà mai un gioco, una manovra orchestrata e una strategia tattica efficace.
Lui punta tutto su 

1) difesa 
2) preparazione atletica 
3) mentalità

Elementi che comunque si sono spesso dimostrati carenti.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Aprile 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Di che ci stupiamo?
> 
> Lo sapete che Gattuso col Pisa in Serie B ha chiuso il campionato con la seconda miglior difesa in assoluto? Solo 36 goal subiti (la Spal vincitrice del campionato ne subì 39).
> Sapete anche come finì la stagione di quel Pisa? Con la retrocessione. All'ultimo posto. Col peggior attacco del campionato.
> ...





Il problema è che non si è visto nulla neanche dei punti da te citati. Alla fine la nostra difesa non è granché, la mentalità nostra è la più perdente mai vista e la preparazione atletica fa schifo.

Contavo molto almeno sulla preparazione onestamente, deluso un sacco pure da quest'aspetto.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Aprile 2019)

La situazione di oggi l'avevo descritta esattamente un anno fa. Con insulti annessi, e cambi di opinione della stragrande maggioranza che lo difendeva. Ma il tifoso è tifoso per l'appunto, e può sbagliare, chi invece non può farlo è la società. Chi di dovere si dovrà prendere la responsabilità della scelta di non aver esonerato Gattuso quando era possibile.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Aprile 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Di che ci stupiamo?
> 
> Lo sapete che Gattuso col Pisa in Serie B ha chiuso il campionato con la seconda miglior difesa in assoluto? Solo 36 goal subiti (la Spal vincitrice del campionato ne subì 39).
> Sapete anche come finì la stagione di quel Pisa? Con la retrocessione. All'ultimo posto. Col peggior attacco del campionato.
> ...



Abbiamo in panchina uno che al massimo ha allenato in Serie B ed è pure retrocesso da ultimo classificato, chissà magari se mando il mio curriculum vitae ai nostri dirigenti assumono anche me come allenatore per il prossimo anno.


----------



## Mr. Canà (21 Aprile 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Di che ci stupiamo?
> 
> Lo sapete che Gattuso col Pisa in Serie B ha chiuso il campionato con la seconda miglior difesa in assoluto? Solo 36 goal subiti (la Spal vincitrice del campionato ne subì 39).
> Sapete anche come finì la stagione di quel Pisa? Con la retrocessione. All'ultimo posto. Col peggior attacco del campionato.
> ...



Questo punto quest'anno deve averlo toppato in pieno allora, perché in campo corriamo la metà degli altri.


----------



## Goro (21 Aprile 2019)

Il sabotatore numero 1 rimane lui, seguito da Chalanoglu, Biglia ecc.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Aprile 2019)

Secondo me dopo che verrà cacciato da noi a fine stagione andrà a fare l'opinionista in qualche programma locale calabrese o si dedicherà a tempo pieno al suo ristorante, non credo che continuerà ad allenare.


----------



## leviatano (21 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Secondo me dopo che verrà cacciato da noi a fine stagione andrà a fare l'opinionista in qualche programma locale calabrese o si dedicherà a tempo pieno al suo ristorante, non credo che continuerà ad allenare.



Ma meno male! quella è la sua dimensione post calciatore.


----------



## Zenos (21 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Secondo me dopo che verrà cacciato da noi a fine stagione andrà a fare l'opinionista in qualche programma locale calabrese o si dedicherà a tempo pieno al suo ristorante, non credo che continuerà ad allenare.



Andrà ad allenare il Bologna di turno come Pippo...si potrà affermare in quella dimensione oppure sarà il colpo di grazia ed allora andrà a commentare le partite dell'Albania...


----------



## kekkopot (21 Aprile 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non lo posso più vedere, anche umanamente è un cesso. Idiota, inetto, cacasotto, perdente, senza grinta. Non ci crede manco lui alla Champions. Ti auguro ogni fallimento sportivo dopo il Milan.



Il contrario del Gattuso calciatore. Le dichiarazioni a fine partita sono da esonero immediato


----------



## -Lionard- (21 Aprile 2019)

Non ho mai pensato che Gattuso potesse essere un rivoluzionario a livello tattico né che ci avrebbe mostrato un calcio propositivo e piacevole ma quello che mi sconvolge è la sua mediocrità sul piano caratteriale. Sempre dimesso, umile fino alla mancanza di autostima, triste, scocciato, non ricordo una sua esultanza sincera ed esuberante da quando ci allena. Doveva essere il sergente di ferro ed invece dichiara di essere disposto a "gettarsi nel fuoco" per giocatori stupidi e mediocri che si tendono protagonisti di atti deprecabili più che di grandi giocate. Non è riuscito a dare una mentalità a questa rosa, ad entrare nella testa dei suoi ragazzi che sono sempre timorosi e molli quando la palla scotta. Il suo fallimento più grande rimane questo.


----------



## Djici (21 Aprile 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> La situazione di oggi l'avevo descritta esattamente un anno fa. Con insulti annessi, e cambi di opinione della stragrande maggioranza che lo difendeva. Ma il tifoso è tifoso per l'appunto, e può sbagliare, chi invece non può farlo è la società. Chi di dovere si dovrà prendere la responsabilità della scelta di non aver esonerato Gattuso quando era possibile.



Solo uno con i superpoteri avrebbe potuto predirlo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Aprile 2019)

.


----------



## Zenos (21 Aprile 2019)

.


----------



## Pitermilanista (21 Aprile 2019)

Il fatto singolare è che nonostante i disastri combinati, basterebbe vincere le prossime due partite (contro due squadre appena discrete come Lazio e Torino) per posizionarci in modo fantastico per entrambi gli obiettivi stagionali.
Un vero allenatore sarebbe in grado di creare stimoli enormi, azzerando la memoria recente. Il nostro invece creerà solo depressione e pessimismo; è bastato guardarlo e sentirlo dopo Parma, povero cane bastonato, con la solita litania dell'allenare una banda di pippe impossibilitata a raggiungere qualsivoglia obiettivo. Pensa quale autostima può dare ai suoi giocatori un simile tristanzuolo...

Se non fosse così incapace e insipiente, mi verrebbe il forte dubbio che lo stia facendo apposta e ci stia boicottando dall'interno...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Aprile 2019)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Il fatto singolare è che nonostante i disastri combinati, basterebbe vincere le prossime due partite (contro due squadre appena discrete come Lazio e Torino) per posizionarci in modo fantastico per entrambi gli obiettivi stagionali.
> Un vero allenatore sarebbe in grado di creare stimoli enormi, azzerando la memoria recente. Il nostro invece creerà solo depressione e pessimismo; è bastato guardarlo e sentirlo dopo Parma, povero cane bastonato, con la solita litania dell'allenare una banda di pippe impossibilitata a raggiungere qualsivoglia obiettivo. Pensa quale autostima può dare ai suoi giocatori un simile tristanzuolo...
> 
> Se non fosse così incapace e insipiente, mi verrebbe il forte dubbio che lo stia facendo apposta e ci stia boicottando dall'interno...



Questo no. Lui è milanista dentro, da sempre, ma è una capra incapace come allenatore, oltre ad essere molto limitato intellettualmente. È tutto lì il problema. Gli sarò sempre affezionato come persona per ciò che ha dato come calciatore al Milan, ma come allenatore è una piaga d’Egitto.


----------



## fra29 (21 Aprile 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Questo no. Lui è milanista dentro, da sempre, ma è una capra incapace come allenatore, oltre ad essere molto limitato intellettualmente. È tutto lì il problema. Gli sarò sempre affezionato come persona per ciò che ha dato come calciatore al Milan, ma come allenatore è una piaga d’Egitto.



Io mi chiedo, ma Paolo non immaginava queste cose ricordando il Rino giocatore? 
Di mister in campo all'epoca ne avevamo diversi (Seedorf, Nesta, Paolo stesso) e tra questi di certo non c'era Rino


----------



## fra29 (21 Aprile 2019)

la rosa è migliorabile? Si, certamente.
Gattuso la sta facendo rendere al massimo? No, anzi credo la stia frenanando ulteriormente, accentuandone i limiti.
Rino però ha un supporto mediatico che sinceramente non ha precedenti, a partire dalla combriccola di Sky, in gran parte per quanto fatto da giocatore (a pensar male perché fa comodo a tutti aver un "freno" al Milan). 
Per avere due idee di calcio non serve la rosa del City, per riuscire a far tirare in porta una volta una punta come Piatek (che da quando è al Milan ha una media di un tiro ogni 130 min) non servono De Bruyne, De Jong o Modric dietro..
Rino prende puntualmente lezioni da mister di provincia, da Di Carlo, passando per De Zerbi e D'aversa per arrivare a Tudor (?!).
Ma ci sta, Rino è sulla panchina del Milan (che resta un club importante), solo per quanto fatto da calciatore.
Il suo CV da allenatore recita Creta, Pisa (in lega pro e retrocessione in B.) e poi primavera del Milan (motivo per cui è tornato in rossonero).
La sua escalation l'ha portato in prima squadra e io impazzisco. Impazzisco per i record negativi accumulati compulsivamente in 18 mesi (non sto a elencarli), per le figure barbine in alcune uscite (Benevento, finale coppa Italia) ma sopratutto per il gioco più sterile che a memoria ricordi (e queste cose le dico da giugno scorso, non dopo questi 4 punti in 6 gare in piena "corsa CL") .. 
Questa carriera lampo è insulto alla gavetta, al sacrificio, al fallimento che dà stimolo per migliorare e ripartire.
E a rimetterci c'è il mio Milan, che prende lezioni da Sassuolo, Udinese e Chievo (c'entra la rosa?!) e mi tocca sentire alibi sul roster..
Non è legge che se una era un bravo Giocatore per forza diventerà un bravo mister.. Per ogni Guardiola ci sono 100 Brocchi (in tutti i sensi). 
Il caso Pippo Inzaghi non insegna nulla!
A Bologna dicevano le stesse cose: rosa scarsa, indegna, retrocessione a Natale, povero Pippo.. Poi arriva Sinisa, mister normalissimo mica Klopp, e squadra che viaggia a ritmi da EL..
I rimpianti aumentano proprio per la stagione delle avversarie per il quarto posto, con un mister "vero" (non un ex bandiera) e proprio per il suicidio delle romane saremmo quarti in carrozza.
Invece abbiamo il ritmo da squadra dello scorso anno (con ambiente e rosa diversi) e con il Toro di Mazzarri che domenica può mettere la freccia..
Pensa che miracoli sta facendo Rino..


----------



## Zenos (21 Aprile 2019)

fra29 ha scritto:


> la rosa è migliorabile? Si, certamente.
> Gattuso la sta facendo rendere al massimo? No, anzi credo la stia frenanando ulteriormente, accentuandone i limiti.
> Rino però ha un supporto mediatico che sinceramente non ha precedenti, a partire dalla combriccola di Sky, in gran parte per quanto fatto da giocatore (a pensar male perché fa comodo a tutti aver un "freno" al Milan).
> Per avere due idee di calcio non serve la rosa del City, per riuscire a far tirare in porta una volta una punta come Piatek (che da quando è al Milan ha una media di un tiro ogni 130 min) non servono De Bruyne, De Jong o Modric dietro..
> ...



Anche i punti e le virgole.


----------



## zamp2010 (22 Aprile 2019)

Come si fa a pensare che Gattuso che e n ex giocatore che ha fatto solo 15 gol sarebbe in grado di allenare una squadra a fare gol?


----------



## ispanicojon7 (22 Aprile 2019)

Complimenti a gattuso ha fatto il miracolo , solo un genio poteva buttare una qualificazione in Cl facendo 5 punti in 6 partite.
Che vada a quel paese insieme a tutti i suoi sostenitori .. pessimo. "Ci avevo fatto la bocca " cit.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Complimenti a gattuso ha fatto il miracolo , solo un genio poteva buttare una qualificazione in Cl facendo 5 punti in 6 partite.
> Che vada a quel paese insieme a tutti i suoi sostenitori .. pessimo. "Ci avevo fatto la bocca " cit.



Si accontenta del punto a Parma


----------



## Love (22 Aprile 2019)

a chi dice che gattuso sta facendo miracoli con la squadra che ha si guardi qualche partita dell'atalanta di gasp....


----------



## Zenos (22 Aprile 2019)

"Ci avevo fatto la bocca"...ma dove vogliamo andare con sta capra...


----------



## Goro (24 Aprile 2019)

Ci pensa Mendes, vero?


----------



## Hellscream (24 Aprile 2019)

Uomo inutile.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Aprile 2019)

Basta.


----------



## Boomer (24 Aprile 2019)

Vergognati.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Aprile 2019)

Conto i secondi fin quando non verrà cacciato.


----------



## tonilovin93 (24 Aprile 2019)

Una pena, giochiamo malissimo, anzi, non giochiamo proprio.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Aprile 2019)

Mi fa schifo. Si merita solo odio. Senza Champions per colpo di questo essere disgustoso saranno anni di dolori.

Raccomandato dal amico calabrese, il grandissimo ex allenatore di Sion, Palermo, Creta e Pisa.


----------



## mandraghe (24 Aprile 2019)

Ha fatto cose straordinarie, il miracolohhh...va vendere pesci a Mendes incapace raccomandato.


----------



## wildfrank (24 Aprile 2019)

Dimissioni e basta. Vergogna.


----------



## Goro (24 Aprile 2019)

Voleva anche il rinnovo un mese fa


----------



## mandraghe (24 Aprile 2019)

Goro ha scritto:


> Voleva anche il rinnovo un mese fa




Peccato per lui che quest’anno ci fosse Leonardo invece dell’ignorante calabrese. Quest’anno il giochino non gli è riuscito, spiace.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Aprile 2019)

Mi auguro che la clausola champion nel suo contratto ci sia davvero e non sia una sparata giornalistica, almeno lo si caccia senza spendere soldi


----------



## Cataldinho (24 Aprile 2019)

Esonero, stasera stessa, basta basta basta. Abbiamo collezionato più figuracce in questi 16 mesi che negli ultimi 5 anni con rose inferiori.


----------



## diavolo (24 Aprile 2019)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Dimissioni e basta. Vergogna.



Campa cavallo...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Aprile 2019)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Esonero, stasera stessa, basta basta basta. Abbiamo collezionato più figuracce in questi 16 mesi che negli ultimi 5 anni con rose inferiori.



La cosa più vera e triste che si potesse dire. In questi anni abbiamo avuto rose ridicole, ma non abbiamo mai fatto figure così di melma da quando ci allena gattuso con una squadra di tutt'altro livello tra l'altro


----------



## Goro (24 Aprile 2019)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Esonero, stasera stessa, basta basta basta. Abbiamo collezionato più figuracce in questi 16 mesi che negli ultimi 5 anni con rose inferiori.



Esatto. Staccate la spina, non serve aspettare fine stagione


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Aprile 2019)

Due gol come quelli presi stasera e contro L'Udinese, a distanza di poche settimane l'uno dall'altro, li può prendere solo una squadra allenata da cani.
Ormai sto facendo il conto alla rovescia.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Aprile 2019)

Montella starà godendo come un riccio ricordando tutti gli attacchi che si è beccato da sto omunculo l'anno scorso. Sono sicuro poi che la fiorentina ci piallerà quando l'incontreremo


----------



## Kayl (24 Aprile 2019)

Abbiamo preso più gol da nostri calci d'angolo di quelli segnati.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Aprile 2019)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Abbiamo preso più gol da nostri calci d'angolo di quelli segnati.



Sembra un scherzo, ma mi sembra che siamo sul 2-2...incredibile ma vero


----------



## 7vinte (24 Aprile 2019)

Questo qui perderebbe lo scudetto anche alla Juve radiando dal Campionato il Napoli... che vergogna! Alla pari con Pippo Inzaghi. Cambiare è inevitabile


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Aprile 2019)

Bravissimo


----------



## Kayl (24 Aprile 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Sembra un scherzo, ma mi sembra che siamo sul 2-2...incredibile ma vero



il secondo è stato un autogol, non lo considero un gol realizzato.


----------



## Zenos (24 Aprile 2019)

E come al solito tutti i modi vengono al pettine. Lo avevo detto nel Marzo 2018.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Aprile 2019)

Servirebbe l’esonero. Ho l’impressione che questo qui, sapendo di non essere confermato, non ci metta più niente. Fuori dalle scatole, bandieruola.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (24 Aprile 2019)

Vattene via questa sera. VIA


----------



## 6milan (24 Aprile 2019)

Io appena mi sono iscritto a ottobre ho fatto un commento e sono stato malamente insultato, ma sono coerente e lo riscrivo, gattuso sarà stato anche un uomo indispensabile e bandiera, ma aveva l'unico compito di recuperare palloni e passarla a pirlo quindi quanto ci potrà mai capire di calcio?


----------



## Aron (24 Aprile 2019)

Penserei seriamente all’esonero immediato.
Almeno provare a dare una scossa alla squadra, perché allo stato attuale non vedo possibilità di arrivare quarti. Anzi, si rischia pure l’Europa League


----------



## Solo (24 Aprile 2019)

Odio profondo.


----------



## Love (24 Aprile 2019)

da cacciare subito...ci vuole una scossa...cosi come siamo messi andremo sempre più a fondo.


----------



## Igniorante (24 Aprile 2019)

Attendo con ansia le dichiarazioni di questo lurido.
Più che altro per farmi quattro risate (isteriche).


----------



## Ecthelion (24 Aprile 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> E come al solito tutti i modi vengono al pettine. Lo avevo detto nel Marzo 2018.



Idem. Aspetto il suo esonero da quel Milan-Benevento 0-1, Marzo 2018


----------



## Goro (24 Aprile 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Questo qui perderebbe lo scudetto anche alla Juve radiando dal Campionato il Napoli... che vergogna! Alla pari con Pippo Inzaghi. Cambiare è inevitabile



Me lo vedo, a lasciare isolato CR7 lì davanti


----------



## Cataldinho (24 Aprile 2019)

Stasera abbiamo perso solo 1-0 perché Reina ha fatto svariate parate decisive, ma la gara è stata più umiliante della finale persa con la Juventus l'anno scorso. In casa, completamente impotenti, con un centravanti che riceve un solo pallone in tutta la gara. Se fosse finita 4-0 per loro non penso ci sarebbe stato nulla da dire. Basta sto schifo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Aprile 2019)

6milan ha scritto:


> Io appena mi sono iscritto a ottobre ho fatto un commento e sono stato malamente insultato, ma sono coerente e lo riscrivo, gattuso sarà stato anche un uomo indispensabile e bandiera, ma aveva l'unico compito di recuperare palloni e passarla a pirlo quindi *quanto ci potrà mai capire di calcio?*



Non solo di calcio.

Personalmente ritengo Gattuso una persona "stupida" nel senso vero. Quando sento elogi di ex giocatori e della stampa mi riccordano del "bimbo speciale" a scuola che viene elogiato per qualsiasi cosa...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Aprile 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Non solo di calcio.
> 
> Personalmente ritengo Gattuso una persona "stupida" nel senso vero. Quando sento elogi di ex giocatori e della stampa mi riccordano del "bimbo speciale" a scuola che viene elogiato per qualsiasi cosa...


----------



## PM3 (24 Aprile 2019)

C'è poco da dire.
Giocatori e allenatore hanno perso la testa. Non ci stanno capendo più nulla. 
La partita di campionato con la Lazio è stato un lampo nel buio totale.
In quella partita sembrava che Gattuso avesse ripreso il timone in mano. Purtroppo nulla di tutto ciò. 

Oggi serve una scossa, tra le opzioni c'è da prendere in seria considerazione anche l'esonero.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Aprile 2019)

PM3 ha scritto:


> C'è poco da dire.
> Giocatori e allenatore hanno perso la testa. Non ci stanno capendo più nulla.
> La partita di campionato con la Lazio è stato un lampo nel buio totale.
> In quella partita sembrava che Gattuso avesse ripreso il timone in mano. Purtroppo nulla di tutto ciò.
> ...




La Lazio ha perso pure col Chievo... Noi siamo riusciti a vincerla solo grazie al rigore, se no un gol su azione mica lo facevamo.


----------



## PM3 (24 Aprile 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La Lazio ha perso pure col Chievo... Noi siamo riusciti a vincerla solo grazie al rigore, se no un gol su azione mica lo facevamo.



Dai ora non esageriamo era in 10 con il Chievo.
Con la Lazio abbiamo meritato di vincere.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Aprile 2019)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Dai ora non esageriamo era in 10 con il Chievo.
> Con la Lazio abbiamo meritato di vincere.



Resta il fatto che un gol su azione non l'avremmo mai fatto...


----------



## Blu71 (24 Aprile 2019)

Aspetto le sue dichiarazioni...


----------



## MarcoG (24 Aprile 2019)

Lasciando stare i soliti insulti, i soliti "ve l'avevo detto" e cose così... vi faccio una domanda.
Secondo voi, il fatto che Rino sia nettamente scoraggiato da qualhce settimana è stato percepito dalla squadra e mostrato sul campo stasera? Parlo in particolar modo della dichiarazione "ci avevo fatto la bocca alla champion's"?

Detto altrimenti, credete che di recente ci sia un problema di motivazioni nel gruppo? L'ho notato solo io o sono tutti depressi/spaventati/rassegnati da un paio di settimane?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Aprile 2019)

Ripensavo a Donadoni, magari non sarà un allenatore top, ma è una persona seria e preparata eppure non ha mai avuto la possibilità di allenarci, mentre certa gentaccia paraculo ha avuto pure il privilegio di farsi praticamente due stagioni sane con noi...

La meritocrazia....



MarcoG ha scritto:


> Lasciando stare i soliti insulti, i soliti "ve l'avevo detto" e cose così... vi faccio una domanda.
> Secondo voi, il fatto che Rino sia nettamente scoraggiato da qualhce settimana è stato percepito dalla squadra e mostrato sul campo stasera? Parlo in particolar modo della dichiarazione "ci avevo fatto la bocca alla champion's"?
> 
> Detto altrimenti, credete che di recente ci sia un problema di motivazioni nel gruppo? L'ho notato solo io o sono tutti depressi/spaventati/rassegnati da un paio di settimane?




La dichiarazione sulla champion è solo l'ultima di tante, basta pensare all'intervista pre derby dove il fulcro era "non perdere". Lui ha sempre trasmesso questo alla squadra. Ovvio poi che gli effetti iniziano a sentirsi di più quando manca poco al traguardo, quando il percorso è ancora lungo ci si bada meno, quando se li li per arrivare certe cose pesano di più.


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Aprile 2019)

Stasera ho rivisto il Milan di inzaghi


----------



## MarcoG (24 Aprile 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La dichiarazione sulla champion è solo l'ultima di tante, basta pensare all'intervista pre derby dove il fulcro era "non perdere". Lui ha sempre trasmesso questo alla squadra. Ovvio poi che gli effetti iniziano a sentirsi di più quando manca poco al traguardo, quando il percorso è ancora lungo ci si bada meno, quando se li li per arrivare certe cose pesano di più.



io è da poco dopo il derby che noto qualcosa che non va a livello di atteggiamento in squadra. Vedo giocatori che non hanno più testa... ed io non tollero i problemi di testa in una squadra di serie a......


----------



## mandraghe (24 Aprile 2019)

Un allenatore di Serie A, del Milan, che parla di veleno e di bava alla bocca, ma siamo seri? Quando mai l’allenatore del Real o del Barcellona basa il suo lavoro su ste fesserie.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Aprile 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> io è da poco dopo il derby che noto qualcosa che non va a livello di atteggiamento in squadra. Vedo giocatori che non hanno più testa... ed io non tollero i problemi di testa in una squadra di serie a......



Non per niente Gattuso se ne uscì proprio con "perdere queste partite poi porta strascichi e bla bla bla".... 

Più che il gioco, ciò che sarà più difficile da fare per il nuovo allenatore sarà plasmare una mentalità vincente nella rosa. Gattuso ha trasmesso una mentalità talmente perdente da far paura. Danni immensi


----------



## MarcoG (24 Aprile 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non per niente Gattuso se ne uscì proprio con "perdere queste partite poi porta strascichi e bla bla bla"....
> 
> Più che il gioco, ciò che sarà più difficile da fare per il nuovo allenatore sarà plasmare una mentalità vincente nella rosa. Gattuso ha trasmesso una mentalità talmente perdente da far paura. Danni immensi



Ti dico la mia... che comprassero gente cazzuta... primo requisito per entrare a milanello è calarsi i pantaloncini e mostrare gli attributi... noi abbiamo un giocatore con problemi in amore, un giocatore che fa fa scenate in panchina, uno che gioca con la maglietta di un avversario facendo lo spaccone... Ibra avrebbe preso questi a martellate sulle dita, per direttissima, e non prima di averli gonfiati di botte. Ci servono uomini, non femminucce che si guardano allo specchio (ogni riferimento a Suso è puramente casuale).


----------



## Guglielmo90 (25 Aprile 2019)

Uno schifo. Guardare le sue partite è una tortura.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Aprile 2019)

Quando si chiederà questo topic sarà festa.


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Aprile 2019)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Abbiamo preso più gol da nostri calci d'angolo di quelli segnati.



Mi hai fatto ridere , vero comunque


----------



## Pit96 (25 Aprile 2019)

Anche se dovessimo vincere tutte le partite da qui a fine campionato vorrei avere un altro allenatore l'anno prossimo


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (25 Aprile 2019)

Sono le 00:27 e ancora non vedo notizia delle sue dimissioni o del suo esonero...

Sarà un difetto di comunicazione con la stampa, dai...


----------



## Kayl (25 Aprile 2019)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Sono le 00:27 e ancora non vedo notizia delle sue dimissioni o del suo esonero...
> 
> Sarà un difetto di comunicazione con la stampa, dai...



i giornalisti hanno le mani impegnate col prepuzio del nostro mister.


----------



## mandraghe (25 Aprile 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Quando si chiederà questo topic sarà festa.




Resisti un mese


----------



## Blu71 (25 Aprile 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Resisti un mese



...alla mia età ormai ho tanta pazienza...


----------



## Heaven (25 Aprile 2019)

Starà passando un bellissimo momento, lui vive meglio le sconfitte delle vittorie 
Che sciagura. Se non arriviamo un champions sarà dolorosissimo per me, un disastro immane


----------



## LukeLike (25 Aprile 2019)

Non mi ha deluso tanto dal punto di vista manageriale. Perché le doti di allenatore o ce le hai non ce le hai. 

Ma dal punto di vista umano mi sta deludendo tantissimo. Sta facendo il male del Milan e non si schioda dalla sua poltrona.

Un giorno disse "non sarò mai io il problema del Milan". Invece oggi il problema del Milan è proprio lui.

Deluso dal Gattuso uomo. Allenatore non lo è mai stato.


----------



## admin (25 Aprile 2019)

A parte tutti i discorsi, rendiamoci conto che è riuscito a distruggere la carriera ad uno degli attaccanti più forti del mondo. Questo la dice lunga sul Gattuso allenatore.


----------



## Mr. Canà (25 Aprile 2019)

Comunque è un mistero quello che è accaduto dopo la sosta invernale. Paradossalmente fino a a Natale, con la squadra decimata dagli infortuni, giocavamo meglio, con quel "veleno" che il mister chiedeva ai suoi. Poi, una volta tornati alla normalità, la squadra si è letteralmente sciolta come neve al sole. Da un lato credo sia un problema fisico (tutti corrono il doppio di noi), ma c'è anche un bel problema mentale (lo stesso Rino ha più o meno ammesso di aver pensato di aver ormai la qualificazione in tasco con quel "ci eravamo fatti la bocca"). Poi, chiaramente, ci sono i limiti tecnici della rosa e quelli tattici di un allenatore che, ahimè, sembra proprio inadeguato a questi livelli.

Ho difeso Rino fino a quando ho avuto la speranza che potesse raddrizzare la nostra stagione e la propria fortuna, ma ormai è indifendibile. Non leggerete mai un insulto alla sua persona tra i miei post, perché per me il tecnico Gattuso è inscindibile dal giocatore Ringhio che tanto ho amato, ma ammetto di averci visto male con lui: non può essere il nostro allenatore e francamente penso che dovrebbe farsi da parte ora, lasciando spazio a qualcuno che per lo meno possa dare una scossa psicologica alla squadra per provare a centrare un obiettivo che quest'anno era ampiamente alla portata.


----------



## Mauricio (25 Aprile 2019)

-


----------



## jacky (25 Aprile 2019)

Una serie A di raccomandati.
I due tre vecchietti che resistono, Mazzarri, Gasperini, Ranieri... danno tre piste agli altri.
Poi vedi che si riuniscono con sponsor e procuratori.
Una vergogna! LE SOCIETÀ DEVONO METTERE AD ALLENARE CHI È CAPACE DI ALLENARE, non chi ha il procuratore più potente.


----------



## Mauricio (25 Aprile 2019)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> -



Ah non sapevo non si potesse esprimere dissenso al padrone assoluto, me ne scuso. 

Io non ho mancato di rispetto, cosa che non si può dire di te, nella motivazione. 

Me ne farò una ragione, ignorerò i tuoi post.


----------



## SoloMVB (25 Aprile 2019)

Per chi non ci fosse arrivato da solo,questo inetto andò ad allenare la primavera chiamato da Mirabelli con la promessa che alle prime difficoltà di Montella ne avrebbe preso il posto,sono cose che si sanno per certo giù in Calabria,e si sapevano dal primo istante.


----------



## Zenos (25 Aprile 2019)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Comunque è un mistero quello che è accaduto dopo la sosta invernale. Paradossalmente fino a a Natale, con la squadra decimata dagli infortuni, giocavamo meglio, con quel "veleno" che il mister chiedeva ai suoi. Poi, una volta tornati alla normalità, la squadra si è letteralmente sciolta come neve al sole. Da un lato credo sia un problema fisico (tutti corrono il doppio di noi), ma c'è anche un bel problema mentale (lo stesso Rino ha più o meno ammesso di aver pensato di aver ormai la qualificazione in tasco con quel "ci eravamo fatti la bocca"). Poi, chiaramente, ci sono i limiti tecnici della rosa e quelli tattici di un allenatore che, ahimè, sembra proprio inadeguato a questi livelli.
> 
> Ho difeso Rino fino a quando ho avuto la speranza che potesse raddrizzare la nostra stagione e la propria fortuna, ma ormai è indifendibile. Non leggerete mai un insulto alla sua persona tra i miei post, perché per me il tecnico Gattuso è inscindibile dal giocatore Ringhio che tanto ho amato, ma ammetto di averci visto male con lui: non può essere il nostro allenatore e francamente penso che dovrebbe farsi da parte ora, lasciando spazio a qualcuno che per lo meno possa dare una scossa psicologica alla squadra per provare a centrare un obiettivo che quest'anno era ampiamente alla portata.



È un mistero quello che è accaduto a marzo 2018 dopo il rinnovo...


----------



## mandraghe (25 Aprile 2019)

Mirabelli a febbraio: Gattuso è un grande allenatore, un innovatore, farà tanta strada, merita il rinnovo"...minchia, ne avesse azzeccata mezza


----------



## alcyppa (25 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> A parte tutti i discorsi, rendiamoci conto che è riuscito a distruggere la carriera ad uno degli attaccanti più forti del mondo. Questo la dice lunga sul Gattuso allenatore.



Già.

Qui la gente dimentica in fretta ma il primo mese abbondante Higuain è stato ai suoi livelli.
Poi l'abbiamo distrutto.

E fatalità pure Piatek dopo un inizio strepitoso è calato vertiginosamente.


Ma nessuno se le fa due domande a riguardo? No?


----------



## pazzomania (25 Aprile 2019)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Già.
> 
> Qui la gente dimentica in fretta ma il primo mese abbondante Higuain è stato ai suoi livelli.
> Poi l'abbiamo distrutto.
> ...



Lasciamo perdere Higuain, c' ha la mia età, ma non vedi come è conciato?

Ha scritto bollito sulla fronte. Basta guardarlo esteticamente.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Aprile 2019)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Non mi ha deluso tanto dal punto di vista manageriale. Perché le doti di allenatore o ce le hai non ce le hai.
> 
> Ma dal punto di vista umano mi sta deludendo tantissimo. Sta facendo il male del Milan e non si schioda dalla sua poltrona.
> 
> ...



Concordo. Lui ha sempre detto di essere tifoso del Milan fin da bambino ma non si sta comportando da vero milanista.


----------



## mabadi (25 Aprile 2019)

Io mi chiedo per quale motivo i giornalisti lo proteggono in tutti i modi.
Ieri sentivo che qualche tifoso, dopo il pari con il Parma, iniziava ad avercela con Gattuso.
A me sembra che tanti tifosi fin dall'inizio ritenevano e ritengono Gattuso inadeguato.
Ma poi gli addetti ai lavori come possono solo pensare/affermare che il Milan si trova al 4° posto per i meriti del mister???
Gattuso se ci leggi devi fare una sola cosa dimettiti e conquistati la panchina del Milan che oggi ti hanno regalato facendo esperienza altrove.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Lasciamo perdere Higuain, c' ha la mia età, ma non vedi come è conciato?
> 
> Ha scritto bollito sulla fronte. Basta guardarlo esteticamente.



L’età c’entra relativamente, Ibra alla sua età era ancora un grande, un giocatore di 32 anni oggi ha davanti ancora altri cinque/sei anni se ha motivazioni e voglia e non ha avuto infortuni. 

Basti pensare che Boninsegna passò dall’Inter alla Juve nel 1976 a 33 anni e fece ancora molto bene, e oggi i giocatori a parità di età sono decisamente più giovani di quelli di una volta, per una serie di motivi.

Ma hai ragione sul fatto che Higuain è bollito, gli manca la voglia, la volontà, la preparazione, ormai è finito.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (25 Aprile 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Lasciando stare i soliti insulti, i soliti "ve l'avevo detto" e cose così... vi faccio una domanda.
> Secondo voi, il fatto che Rino sia nettamente scoraggiato da qualhce settimana è stato percepito dalla squadra e mostrato sul campo stasera? Parlo in particolar modo della dichiarazione "ci avevo fatto la bocca alla champion's"?
> 
> Detto altrimenti, credete che di recente ci sia un problema di motivazioni nel gruppo? L'ho notato solo io o sono tutti depressi/spaventati/rassegnati da un paio di settimane?



Ma ovvio che dalla Conferenza con la Sampdoria il gruppo abbia perso qualcosa..
Non si lotta tutti insieme fino alla fine.. il gioco non era un granché 
ma davanti alle difficoltà il gruppo reggeva! ora invece se prendiamo un colpo
andiamo subito K.O senza possibilità di ribaltare incontro 

non dico che questo avvenga con la volontà di farlo 
ma incoscientemente si ! grave errore.. di chi? vorrei tanto saperlo!
non si fanno queste cose quando si ha ancora qualcosa in palio !!


----------



## Pamparulez2 (25 Aprile 2019)

Niente questo é attaccato alla panchina peggio di un politico. Non so più come insultarlo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Aprile 2019)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Niente questo é attaccato alla panchina peggio di un politico. Non so più come insultarlo.



Esatto. Ma c’è chi lo difende, ancora.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Aprile 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Mirabelli a febbraio: Gattuso è un grande allenatore, un innovatore, farà tanta strada, merita il rinnovo"...minchia, ne avesse azzeccata mezza





Quando andrè silva iniziò bene l'anno al siviglia iniziò a vantarsi a telelombardia dicendo che male che vada silva avrebbe portato comunque una plus valenza...

Una sentenza al contrario, porta una gran sfiga


----------



## __king george__ (25 Aprile 2019)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Per chi non ci fosse arrivato da solo,questo inetto andò ad allenare la primavera chiamato da Mirabelli con la promessa che alle prime difficoltà di Montella ne avrebbe preso il posto,sono cose che si sanno per certo giù in Calabria,e si sapevano dal primo istante.



esatto...una cosa che è passata molto in sordina….ma che è probabilmente vera


----------



## mandraghe (25 Aprile 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Mi pareva da ingrato aver dubbi e incazzatture su gattuso visto le ultime partite, ma alla fine la realtà come sempre è pure più crudele. Rinnovo sbaglio atroce





BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Fuoco di paglia





__king george__ ha scritto:


> dov'è il veleno di cui tanto parlava Gattuso? doveva compensare la non esperienza ed eventuale capacità tattica con la mentalità ma questa squadra ai primi intoppi (arsenal) si è sciolta...





Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E' un fuoco di paglia. Come lo sono stati Stramaccioni, Ferrara, Poli ed una miriade di allenatori che prendono le squadre in corsa.





__king george__ ha scritto:


> mi date solo un buon motivo per il quale si è dovuto rinnovare subito invece di aspettare la fine del campionato? (o quasi)





Admin ha scritto:


> Bah.
> 
> Che Dio ce la mandi buona per la prossima stagione...





Zenos ha scritto:


> Il nuovo Montella...per mezza stagione buona c'è lo portiamo sul groppone per tre anni. Ancora un grazie al Ds incompetente che abbiamo.





__king george__ ha scritto:


> molti non gradiranno ma lo dico lo stesso:
> 
> rinnovare è stato un errore...possiamo parzialmente rimediare cambiandolo prima della prox stagione altrimenti gli errori diventeranno 2...
> 
> con il rischio poi di esonerarlo magari a novembre della prox stagione...e si ricomincia....sembra un incubo boh.....





corvorossonero ha scritto:


> il Benevento gioca con Diabatè,Brignola,Parigini e compagnia, e hanno un gioco migliore del nostro, e guarda che non scherzo.
> L'Atalanta gioca con Petagna(Pignatone per gli estimatori), Papu, e Cristante e hanno un gioco migliore del nostro.
> I giocatori forti li devi avere per vincere i trofei e le partite importanti, ma questo non giustifica il non avere un gioco.





jacky ha scritto:


> Gattuso non ha fatto niente, non ha colpe.
> È semplicemente stato chiamato per 4-5 mesi e si ritrova con il contratto fino al 2021.
> Contratto che gli hanno fatto firmare 2 folli che andrebbero allontanati domattina.
> 
> ...





Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Per me faremo lo stesso percorso avuto con Montella con Gattuso. Prima fiducia e speranza sulla base di qualche partita. Poi i primi scricchioli con vari alibi e finiremo con l'odiarlo e volerne l'esonero...





corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma infatti noi siamo molto solidi perché giochiamo per non prenderle, è stato chiaro anche Gattuso nel dirlo. Il problema è che questa mentalità non ti porta da nessuna parte.





diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Per gattuso solo infinita stima però quello che non sta proponendo davanti mi fa paura.
> Perchè se fa male uno è un conto ma se a fare male sono tutti quelli che giocano davanti allora vuol dire la manovra è scadente.
> In fase offensiva abbiamo numeri horror.
> Non riusciamo a far due gol in una partita.





Admin ha scritto:


> Rino, per il bene di tutti: straccia quel contratto e vai a fare esperienza in provincia. E poi ci rivediamo tra qualche anno, se è il caso.





Anguus ha scritto:


> Dovrebbe avere la dignità di dimettersi stasera stessa.





Admin ha scritto:


> Che guaio che hanno combinato. Che guaio.





BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Si sapeva che aspettare la fine della stagione sarebbe stata la cosa migliore. Purtroppo tutti i casi umani spettano a noi





Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mi spiace molto, lo dico con il cuore che piange, ma dopo una pagina storica e vergognosa come questa sarebbe un grande gesto d'onore se Rino rimettesse il mandato in mano alla società. Che poi possono riconfermarlo, ma sarebbe un gesto d'onore.





AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Per carità, tanta stima per come ha risollevato almeno in parte la stagione, ma è chiaro che non è lui l'allenatore da cui ripartire





Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Un minimo di più penso sia ammissibile chiederlo. Abbiamo visto un girone di solo corsa. Corsa e basta. Nessuno schema. Venuta meno la corsa la squadra è andata nel pallone non sapendo cosa fare. Non a caso abbiamo fatto discrete partite quando devi giocare in ripartenza e figuracce contro squadre chiuse con cui devi costruire. La materia prima non sarà eccelsa ma nemmeno da perdere in casa col Benevento dai.





Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Fare 9 punti invece di uno, ripeto UNO, tra benevento e verona è impresa titanica e serve cristiano ronaldo.
> 
> Tra l'altro abbiamo beccato ben 5 gol (per ora) tra benevento e verona.
> 
> Aspettiamo poi il ritorno col verona per vedere la statistica peggiorata ancora





corvorossonero ha scritto:


> a me dispiace tantissimo per Rino, non se lo merita. Per colpa di mirabelli e fessone, Rino rischia di bruciarsi e di venir criticato aspramente dai tifosi che lo adorano. Maledetti.





Admin ha scritto:


> Chiedetevi perchè tanti media che ci odiano, chiedevano a gran voce la conferma di Gattuso. Dopo Montella, Kalinic, e compagnia cantante.





diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mister ma un gol come quello che ci ha segnato il benevento perchè noi non lo vediamo mai???
> Attacco alla linea della punta e assist fatto coi tempi giusti.
> Tempi, spazio, intesa. L'essenza di una manovra offensiva.





BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> È troppo presto Rino. Torna a Pisa e non romperci i maroni





Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Terzo allenatore più pagato della Serie A. A raccontarlo non ci si crede.





koti ha scritto:


> Mi ricorda il leggendario girone d'andata di Montella, come se un campionato fosse composto da 19 partite. Pure Inzaghi a dicembre era terzo/quarto, se non sbaglio, mentre Stramaccioni era primo in classifica.





Goro ha scritto:


> Secondo me non reggerà la pressione di un intero anno





Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ha toppato nelle partite più importanti poi




Ste robe le scrivevamo giusto un anno fa, dopo un anno non è cambiato nulla, e ci sono ancora milanisti che si aggrappano alla rosa, ai giocatori, al campionato più difficile, alla terra piatta, alle scie chimiche ed ai rettiliani.

Siamo fermi ad un anno fa e per alcuni (per fortuna ormai ultimi giapponesi) Gattuso ha poche colpe mentre i problemi sono altri. Chi sapeva di calcio e chi ha visto come impostava le partite Gattuso sapeva che si finiva così. Alla fine i nodi vengono al pettine e l'incapacità di mister veleno è venuta tragicamente fuori. Peccato perché un annata balorda delle concorrenti alla champions è difficile che si ripeta.


----------



## zamp2010 (25 Aprile 2019)

Ma voi vi rendete conto QUANTI DANNI ha fatto Mirabelli?


----------



## MarcoG (25 Aprile 2019)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> Ma voi vi rendete conto QUANTI DANNI ha fatto Mirabelli?



Il problema non è trovare i giocatori giusti, il problema era a monte, nell'idea di cambiare tutti insieme 11 titolari. Avesse anche preso tutti fenomeni non è così che funziona il calcio. Ora non capisci nulla, sembrano tutti brocchi, come baka prima che iniziasse a giocare. Non sai chi vale e chi no e servirà tempo, perché sembra sempre che devi ricostruire. Per questo urge che ora non si commetta lo stesso errore. 3 innesti, anche 2, ma forti e indiscutibili; poi panchinari.


----------



## zamp2010 (25 Aprile 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Il problema non è trovare i giocatori giusti, il problema era a monte, nell'idea di cambiare tutti insieme 11 titolari. Avesse anche preso tutti fenomeni non è così che funziona il calcio. Ora non capisci nulla, sembrano tutti brocchi, come baka prima che iniziasse a giocare. Non sai chi vale e chi no e servirà tempo, perché sembra sempre che devi ricostruire. Per questo urge che ora non si commetta lo stesso errore. 3 innesti, anche 2, ma forti e indiscutibili; poi panchinari.



Io sno sicuro che il problema del milan in questo momento e Gattuso. Non ha saputo fare gol da giocatore puo sapere allenare a fare gol?

Cmq Mirabelli ha il suo torto. Ci siamo ritrovati con Gattuso, Borini, Chalanoglu, Rodriguez che corre con il frena mano, Kalinic, Anto Donnarumma, Biglia devo continuare?


----------



## MarcoG (25 Aprile 2019)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> Io sno sicuro che il problema del milan in questo momento e Gattuso. Non ha saputo fare gol da giocatore puo sapere allenare a fare gol?
> 
> Cmq Mirabelli ha il suo torto. Ci siamo ritrovati con Gattuso, Borini, Chalanoglu, Rodriguez che corre con il frena mano, Kalinic, Anto Donnarumma, Biglia devo continuare?



Sincero, rientro in quella categoria di persone che pensa che l'allenatore conti un 20%... 30 se fa un miracolo... qua siamo sotto zero... se Suso non sa battere un calcio d'angolo è colpa sua... il turco...


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Aprile 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ste robe le scrivevamo giusto un anno fa, dopo un anno non è cambiato nulla, e ci sono ancora milanisti che si aggrappano alla rosa, ai giocatori, al campionato più difficile, alla terra piatta, alle scie chimiche ed ai rettiliani.
> 
> Siamo fermi ad un anno fa e per alcuni (per fortuna ormai ultimi giapponesi) Gattuso ha poche colpe mentre i problemi sono altri. Chi sapeva di calcio e chi ha visto come impostava le partite Gattuso sapeva che si finiva così. Alla fine i nodi vengono al pettine e l'incapacità di mister veleno è venuta tragicamente fuori. Peccato perché un annata balorda delle concorrenti alla champions è difficile che si ripeta.



Discorsi un po' fine a sé stessi.
L'estate scorsa col cambio di proprietà non sarebbe venuto nessun allenatore serio al Milan.

È non illudetevi... se la proprietà non ha un programma serio che preveda investimenti radicali nella rosa dopo Gattuso verrà il Pioli di turno che finirà prontamente in croce dopo pochi mesi.

Se contattano un allenatore serio tipo Conte o Sarri o peggio ancora Pochettino ci ride in faccia se non gli mettono a disposizione 300 milioni per rifare la squadra.


----------



## Aron (25 Aprile 2019)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> Ma voi vi rendete conto QUANTI DANNI ha fatto Mirabelli?



Molto peggio di quel che pensassi (ed ero molto critico fin dal principio verso il mercato di Mirabelli e Fassone).


----------



## Chrissonero (25 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Discorsi un po' fine a sé stessi.
> L'estate scorsa col cambio di proprietà non sarebbe venuto nessun allenatore serio al Milan.
> 
> È non illudetevi... se la proprietà non ha un programma serio che preveda investimenti radicali nella rosa dopo Gattuso verrà il Pioli di turno che finirà prontamente in croce dopo pochi mesi.
> ...



Finalmente un commento sensato.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Discorsi un po' fine a sé stessi.
> L'estate scorsa col cambio di proprietà non sarebbe venuto nessun allenatore serio al Milan.
> 
> È non illudetevi... se la proprietà non ha un programma serio che preveda investimenti radicali nella rosa dopo Gattuso verrà il Pioli di turno che finirà prontamente in croce dopo pochi mesi.
> ...



Pioli allena da 20 anni e prima di allenare una big ci ha messo forse 15 anni.
E' pure offensivo paragonare uno che ha fatto la gavetta con uno che è arrivato al milan per...... per cosa??
Non lo so nemmeno io.
Per amicizia o per i suoi trascorsi da noi???
Perchè il punto focale della faccenda è esattamente questo : in base a cosa Gattuso non potrebbe esser criticato o messo in dubbio?
A quali trascorsi della sua carriera ci dovremmo aggrappare? Cosa dice il suo CV?
Io mi limito a quello che propone ora , non avendo altro, ed è pochissima roba.
Che gli allenatori di un certo livello mai sposerebbero progetti mediocri lo riconosco ma per favore non mettiamo i gattuso, i brocchi, gli inzaghi sullo stesso livello degli allenatori normali perchè non è cosi.
Si tratta di grandi giocatori che vivono della rendita e della lunga scia della loro carriera, sono persone che hanno contatti con procuratori che aprono loro le strade laddove un Giampaolo di turno deve farsi strada a suon di risultati.
Gattuso ha sicuramente spalle larghe , carattere e conosce l'ambiente per reggere la pressione della piazza ma alla fin fine la credibilità coi giocatori la si ottiene se ciò che si propone trova riscontro sul campo.
In tal senso mi pare, impressione mia, che i ragazzi lo stiano mollando.
Ci tenevo a chiarire questo punto perchè non capisco esattamente in base a cosa gattuso sia intoccabile e le colpe vadano scaricate solo sulla rosa.
E chi ti dice che gattuso sia in grado di tirare fuori il meglio dalla rosa?
Dove per meglio non intendo solo i risultati ma anche la valorizzazione dei calciatori che per una società sono investimenti innanzitutto economici e se ti metto a disposizione un paquetà e un piatek e da potenziali campioni l'allenatore me lo tramuta in provetti polli.. beh, il danno non è meno grave che non centrare il quarto posto.
Non voglio i pioli di turno ma credo la meritocrazia nel calcio non esista più.
Non è che tutti gli ex giocatori siano i guardiola di turno.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Pioli allena da 20 anni e prima di allenare una big ci ha messo forse 15 anni.
> E' pure offensivo paragonare uno che ha fatto la gavetta con uno che è arrivato al milan per...... per cosa??
> Non lo so nemmeno io.
> Per amicizia o per i suoi trascorsi da noi???
> ...



Ok per la precisazione ma chi ha detto che Gattuso non sia criticabile? Anzi, mi pare che sia sempre al centro delle critiche!
Però non ritiriamo la frittata... qui si sta dicendo l'opposto ovvero che l'allenatore è la causa di tutte le sciagure...

Per carità sono opinioni. Per me basta vedere la qualità delle prestazioni individuali per avere un'idea della squadra, però ripeto ogni opinione è rispettabile.

Il mio concetto è un altro e non è la prima volta che lo esprimo. Il punto chiave di tutto è la proprietà e quello che darà e chiederà alla società per l'anno prossimo.

Perché se contattano un grande allenatore come quelli che vedo invocati dappertutto nel forum, siamo realisti se la società non garantisce la possibilità di rivoluzionare la rosa è spendere un budget enorme ci ridono in faccia...

Quindi in alternativa, se i soldi non ci sono e l'anno prossimo ci ritroviamo a giocare più o meno con questi giocatori, potremo ambire a allenatori esperti ma modesti alla Pioli, al massimo.

E ci scommetto quello che vuoi che in questo secondo caso tra un anno siamo a dire del prossimo allenatore quello che diciamo adesso di Gattuso. O giusto pochi mesi prima dicevamo di Montella, che a differenza di Gattuso non è un allenatore senza curriculum.

Sulla valorizzazione dei giocatori... vale anche il discorso opposto. Se un giocatore è sopravvalutato hai voglia ad avere il grande allenatore che lo valorizzi. I casi sono infiniti. Ne cito giusto alcuni, Ricardo Oliveira o Gourcuff o Roque Junior, che nonostante Ancelotti in panchina si sono rivelati sopravvalutati e alla fine dei bidoni.


----------



## Jino (26 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Pioli allena da 20 anni e prima di allenare una big ci ha messo forse 15 anni.
> E' pure offensivo paragonare uno che ha fatto la gavetta con uno che è arrivato al milan per...... per cosa??
> Non lo so nemmeno io.
> Per amicizia o per i suoi trascorsi da noi???
> ...



Che poi...Guardiola...adesso non è che sia un fenomeno dai, ha sempre allenato squadre di alieni...ha allenato il Barcelona più forte della storia, ha vinto la CL solo li, dopo un Bayern stellare, ora un City stellare e tranne qualche campionato (piuttosto scontato) non ha vinto nulla, in coppa campioni ha racattato figuracce ogni anno... Cioè Pep allena squadre di fenomeni da sempre!!


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Aprile 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Che poi...Guardiola...adesso non è che sia un fenomeno dai, ha sempre allenato squadre di alieni...ha allenato il Barcelona più forte della storia, ha vinto la CL solo li, dopo un Bayern stellare, ora un City stellare e tranne qualche campionato (piuttosto scontato) non ha vinto nulla, in coppa campioni ha racattato figuracce ogni anno... Cioè Pep allena squadre di fenomeni da sempre!!



Mi riferivo alla capacità di sedere in panchina da subito e far la differenza da subito.
Pep è nato per fare l'allenatore perchè pensa e produce calcio.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ok per la precisazione ma chi ha detto che Gattuso non sia criticabile? Anzi, mi pare che sia sempre al centro delle critiche!
> Però non ritiriamo la frittata... qui si sta dicendo l'opposto ovvero che l'allenatore è la causa di tutte le sciagure...
> 
> Per carità sono opinioni. Per me basta vedere la qualità delle prestazioni individuali per avere un'idea della squadra, però ripeto ogni opinione è rispettabile.
> ...



Tutto nasce dall'importanza che tu dai all'allenatore che è minima o addirittura superflua per certi versi per come vedi il calcio tu.
Per te basta mettere i giocatori in campo o giù di li e poi tutto viene naturale .
Non è cosi o almeno non è cosi quando i ragazzi sono ancora da formare.
Il tuo parere sulla rosa è chiaro : per te sono scarsi tutti o quasi.
Io la penso diversamente.
Non dico abbiamo una rosa eccellente ma dei valori li vedo.
Ma chi ti dice che il pioli di turno o il ranieri di turno possa posizionare calha largo in fascia?
Chi ti dice che ranieri possa allestire la coppia baka-kessie davanti la difesa?
Chi ti dice che ranieri possa far giocare suso a tutta fascia?
E potrei continuare a lungo.
Sono dettagli tattici ma i dettagli nel calcio fanno la differenza come uno spalletti che mette brozovic davanti la difesa e fa svoltare l'inter.
I giocatori crescono, migliorano, si evolvono se si lavora bene sul campo.
Non paragoniamo gattuso a pioli, è offensivo per chi lavora e suda sul campo da 20 anni.
Forse è per questo che oggi abbiamo meno guidolin, mazzone, ulivieri, del neri in cambio di tanti raccomandati.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (26 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Pioli allena da 20 anni e prima di allenare una big ci ha messo forse 15 anni.
> E' pure offensivo paragonare uno che ha fatto la gavetta con uno che è arrivato al milan per...... per cosa??
> Non lo so nemmeno io.
> Per amicizia o per i suoi trascorsi da noi???
> ...



Ottimo intervento. In particolare l'ultima riflessione la facevo proprio ieri, contatti e amicizie contano molto più dei meriti.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Aprile 2019)

Chi non è pronto non solo non è capace a fare il normale ma può commettere anche danni.
Quei danni che forse una volta l'esordiente di turno avrebbe commesso negli allievi nazionali.
Non vi viene mai il sospetto che Gattuso stia studiando sulla nostra pelle?
A me viene e mi spiace solo pensarlo.
Mi spiace innanzitutto che si possa usare cosi l'amore che noi tifosi proviamo verso nostri beniamini perchè io ringhio l'ho amato e lo adoro.


----------



## Albijol (26 Aprile 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Che poi...Guardiola...adesso non è che sia un fenomeno dai, ha sempre allenato squadre di alieni...ha allenato il Barcelona più forte della storia, ha vinto la CL solo li, dopo un Bayern stellare, ora un City stellare e tranne qualche campionato (piuttosto scontato) non ha vinto nulla, in coppa campioni ha racattato figuracce ogni anno... Cioè Pep allena squadre di fenomeni da sempre!!



GUardiola per quanto riguarda i campionati è il più forte allenatore della storia


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Aprile 2019)

Albijol ha scritto:


> GUardiola per quanto riguarda i campionati è il più forte allenatore della storia



Guardiola è un pazzo visionario ragazzi, vede linee di passaggio pure nei sogni.
Un genio.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Tutto nasce dall'importanza che tu dai all'allenatore che è minima o addirittura superflua per certi versi per come vedi il calcio tu.
> Per te basta mettere i giocatori in campo o giù di li e poi tutto viene naturale .
> Non è cosi o almeno non è cosi quando i ragazzi sono ancora da formare.
> Il tuo parere sulla rosa è chiaro : per te sono scarsi tutti o quasi.
> ...



Non estremizzare il mio ragionamento, mai detto che l'allenatore non conta nulla.
Anzi sai bene con quale attenzione guardo all'aspetto tattico...

io dico che se una squadra è mal costruita l'allenatore è spacciato. Può dare un contributo, certamente, la mano dell'allenatore di vede sempre, ma alla fine i nodi vengono al pettine e chiunque sia ci rimette la pellaccia.

I nostri giocatori non sono tutti scarsi o quasi. Ce ne sono 9 o 10 che si salvano. Gli altri vuoi per ragioni tecniche vuoi per ragioni di personalità hanno già ampiamente mostrato il loro limitato potenziale. Sono giocatori che non sono da Milan.

I discorsi che fai su Ranieri lasciano il tempo che trovano... Hakan è diverse partite che non gioca più largo, eppure il suo rendimento è sempre scarso uguale, senza considerare che spostarlo in mediana presume dover giocare con Borini attaccante. Io penso che il turco abbia delle qualità, ma purtroppo sul piano delle personalità è un giocatore da Leverkusen.
Suso con la Lazio non ha certamente giocato a tutta fascia, ha giocato tra le linee, e la prestazione l'abbiamo vista tutti.
Su Castillejo sorvolo.
Poi ci sono le riserve... Kessie e Bakayoko giocano in coppia perchè le alternative sono Biglia (impresentabile), Mauri e Bertolacci. E chi dovrebbe giocare a metà campo? Montolivo?
Si tratta di giocatori modesti che danno il loro contributo solo quando tutti gli astri sono allineati. E le riserve, soprattutto, sono impresentabili.
Altrimenti mi pare che si voglia sempre trovare un alibi alle loro prestazioni scadenti. Tutti questi discorsi questo mi sembrano, alibi.
Poi si può sempre sperare che arrivi un nuovo allenatore e abracadabra trasformi Suso in un regista davanti alla difesa alla Modric... ci sta, per me è un po' come sperare di svoltare giocando al superenalotto però.
Suso ha 26 anni ormai, Hakan 25, Castillejo 24, Laxalt 26. A quella età un giocatore deve essere maturo anche tatticamente, se ha bisogno di un allenatore che ancora gli insegni i concetti tattici allora buonanotte! Mi sembrano i discorsi della "promessa" Montolivo quando giocava alla Fiorentina...

Pioli lo seguo da vicino da due anni alla Fiorentina. Allenatore che ha delle qualità, ma il gioco espresso dalla Fiorentina quest'anno era roba da mettersi le mani nei capelli, infatti lo hanno pure esonerato, questo per dire che l'erba del vicino mica è più verde della nostra.
Ma anche il buon Pioli per carità va giudicato relativamente perchè anche la Fiorentina, come noi, è una squadra costruita in modo vergognoso con dei buchi nella rosa come i nostri, infatti nonostante l'arrivo di Montella sta mostrando gli identici limiti che mostrava con Pioli. Non lo metto sullo stesso piano di Gattuso, ma sarei curioso di vederlo al Milan per poi gustarmi i commenti del forum...


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non estremizzare il mio ragionamento, mai detto che l'allenatore non conta nulla.
> Anzi sai bene con quale attenzione guardo all'aspetto tattico...
> 
> io dico che se una squadra è mal costruita l'allenatore è spacciato. Può dare un contributo, certamente, la mano dell'allenatore di vede sempre, ma alla fine i nodi vengono al pettine e chiunque sia ci rimette la pellaccia.
> ...



La pensiamo in modo totalmente diverso.
Mi arrendo.
Poi quando parli di tecnica e tattica fai volutamente del sarcasmo che, perdonami, risulta anche fastidioso.
Suso non è modric e mai lo sarà ma forse risparmiandogli qualche corsa all'indietro e preservandone le energie sarebbe capace di fare sulla sua mattonella quello che ci ha spesso fatto ammirare.
Che poi suso sia un mezzo giocatore lo so ma che si provi a farlo diventare ciò che non è risulta altamente probabile che fallisca.
Suso a tutta fascia o trequartista non ci può giocare.
Guarda giocare l'atalanta e guarda quante corse all'indietro fa ilicic e come lavora senza palla.
Gasperini ha trovato degli automatismi tra le due fasi che preservano il talento.
Tutti sono buoni a dire di fare su e giù come un mulo e magari pretendere poi di avere pure la gamba e la brillantezza per fare la differenza.
Come se suso potesse avere la gamba di un chiesa, di un nedved , ecc.
I concetti tattici non vanno solo insegnati ma vanno anche trasmessi attraverso il giusto assemblaggio tra reparti e uomini.
I miei discorsi lasciano sempre il tempo che trovano come se accostare ranieri a gattuso possa esser normale.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La pensiamo in modo totalmente diverso.
> Mi arrendo.
> Poi quando parli di tecnica e tattica fai volutamente del sarcasmo che, perdonami, risulta anche fastidioso.
> Suso non è modric e mai lo sarà ma forse risparmiandogli qualche corsa all'indietro e preservandone le energie sarebbe capace di fare sulla sua mattonella quello che ci ha spesso fatto ammirare.
> ...



Non intendo offendere, se l'ho fatto mi dispiace.
Solo che non vedo come queste alchimie possano avere qualche risultato concreto.
Il problema di Suso non è la mattonella. Sono le situazioni. E' un giocatore che quando la partita presenta certe dinamiche scompare dal campo. Ha bisogno di una partita a ritmo lento, con marcatura blanda, allora il suo sinistro è letale. Altrimenti non sostiene la gara, va in affanno e commette sempre un'infinità di errori. Errori che con la tattica non hanno nulla a che vedere. Sono proprio errori individuali.
Fai il paragone con Ilicic ma non regge, prima di tutto perchè Ilicic atleticamente è una bestia, secondo perchè in fase di pressing il Gasp gli chiede un lavoro enorme che non lo preserva per nulla. Suso quando va in pressing lo fa con le mani sui fianchi.

Su Ranieri hai estremizzato ancora... io non accosto nessuno... ma scusa quali sarebbero secondo te i cambiamenti che farebbe uno come lui? Parlo di cambiamenti tattici, perchè le qualità di Ranieri, come riconoscono tutti, sono principalmente umane, e su questo piano è un numero uno.
Tu dici per esempio che non farebbe giocare Kessie e Bakayoko insieme... dunque chi farebbe giocare secondo te?


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non intendo offendere, se l'ho fatto mi dispiace.
> Solo che non vedo come queste alchimie possano avere qualche risultato concreto.
> Il problema di Suso non è la mattonella. Sono le situazioni. E' un giocatore che quando la partita presenta certe dinamiche scompare dal campo. Ha bisogno di una partita a ritmo lento, con marcatura blanda, allora il suo sinistro è letale. Altrimenti non sostiene la gara, va in affanno e commette sempre un'infinità di errori. Errori che con la tattica non hanno nulla a che vedere. Sono proprio errori individuali.
> Fai il paragone con Ilicic ma non regge, prima di tutto perchè Ilicic atleticamente è una bestia, secondo perchè in fase di pressing il Gasp gli chiede un lavoro enorme che non lo preserva per nulla. Suso quando va in pressing lo fa con le mani sui fianchi.
> ...



Un allenatore fenomenale inventa calcio.
Un allenatore normale fa il suo.
Uno scarso o alle prime armi fa danni.
A quale categoria appartiene secondo te Gattuso e in base a cosa il suo lavoro potrebbe portare agli stessi risultati di un pioli, spalletti o ranieri???
I tre allenatori che ho citato le stronxxate ( tutti fanno fesserie ad inizio carriera ) le hanno commesse negli allievi nazionali.
Perchè gattuso dovrebbe studiare , formarsi al milan?
Per fesserie intendo errori tecnici, umani, di comunicazione, di tattica, di strategia, di lettura gara, di gestione dello spogliatoio.
Io non ci metto la mano sul fuoco che spalletti oggi se fosse al milan proporrebbe lo stesso gioco e gli stessi risultati.
Non ci metto la mano sul fuoco perchè credo che l'esperienza ( senza citare il valore ) conti.
E' questo il succo del mio pensiero.
Togli spalletti all'inter e metti gattuso, e ci facciamo due risate.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Guardiola è un pazzo visionario ragazzi, vede linee di passaggio pure nei sogni.
> Un genio.



Un genio 

Diavoloinme... almeno tu... TI PREGO!

Ma se floppa ogni anno! Ha vinto solo con Messi, Xavi e Iniesta, *STOP*.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Un genio
> 
> Diavoloinme... almeno tu... TI PREGO!
> 
> Ma se floppa ogni anno! Ha vinto solo con Messi, Xavi e Iniesta, *STOP*.



Aspetta, non per i risultati ,che comunque non sono pessimi, ma per il calcio che insegna.
Per me è un professore.
Uno da cattedra della panchina.
Forse estremizza i concetti e va troppo dritto per la sua idea ma insegna un calcio che non si può non apprezzare.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Aspetta, non per i risultati ,che comunque non sono pessimi, ma per il calcio che insegna.
> Per me è un professore.
> Uno da cattedra della panchina.
> Forse estremizza i concetti e va troppo dritto per la sua idea ma insegna un calcio che non si può non apprezzare.



Boh, ha sempre un supermarket di campioni alle sue dipendenze, di certo la vita l' ha facile.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Boh, ha sempre un supermarket di campioni alle sue dipendenze, di certo la vita l' ha facile.



Potrebbe vincere ( anche se non è detto ) schierando un banale 4-4-2 e invece insegue un calcio per certi versi folle ma ingegnoso.
Da amante del calcio apprezzo chi ha qualcosa da proporre.
Oltretutto si è anche evoluto passando dal tiki taka spagnolo all'elogio del calcio in velocità.
Alla fine gli manca solo la consacrazione con la champions in un club che non sia il barca ma i campionati li porta a casi vincendo, convincendo, regalando spettacolo , segnando a raffica e tenendo sempre palla.
Non esattamente catenaccio.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Un allenatore fenomenale inventa calcio.
> Un allenatore normale fa il suo.
> Uno scarso o alle prime armi fa danni.
> A quale categoria appartiene secondo te Gattuso e in base a cosa il suo lavoro potrebbe portare agli stessi risultati di un pioli, spalletti o ranieri???
> ...



Pioli Spalletti e Ranieri non sono allenatori simili tra loro, anzi.
Gattuso non lo metto in nessuna categoria. Vedremo i prossimi anni dove starà. Magari va a fare il commentatore.
I tre allenatori che citi tu comunque le stronxxate le fanno eccome. Prova a leggere un forum del Fulham, dove Ranieri è stato esonerato quest'anno, o prova a parlare coi tifosi di Fiorentina e Inter e poi ne parliamo.
Per i tifosi l'allenatore bravo è quello che vince, sennò è sempre un incompetente.

Tornando alle categorie che dici tu (che non condivido) in quale starebbe Montella?
Perchè Gattuso è un pivello alle prime armi che fa fesserie, ma Montella? 
E mi ricordo i tuoi giudizi su di lui e in generale quelli del forum.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Boh, ha sempre un supermarket di campioni alle sue dipendenze, di certo la vita l' ha facile.



Insegnare i concetti tattici a De Bruyne è un po' più facile che farlo a Bertolacci.

Detto questo, Guardiola è il numero uno, allenatore innovatore e visionario. E giustamente guida una scuderia potentissima.
Ha anche lui i suoi difettucci, soprattutto sul piano gestionale, ma l'impronta che da a livello di mentalità e tattica è inconfondibile.

Però penso che sia un discorso assurdo parlare di lui, come se fosse un'opzione possibile per noi prendere un allenatore di questo calibro.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Pioli Spalletti e Ranieri non sono allenatori simili tra loro, anzi.
> Gattuso non lo metto in nessuna categoria. Vedremo i prossimi anni dove starà. Magari va a fare il commentatore.
> I tre allenatori che citi tu comunque le stronxxate le fanno eccome. Prova a leggere un forum del Fulham, dove Ranieri è stato esonerato quest'anno, o prova a parlare coi tifosi di Fiorentina e Inter e poi ne parliamo.
> Per i tifosi l'allenatore bravo è quello che vince, sennò è sempre un incompetente.
> ...



Lascia stare se sono simili o meno tecnicamente e nel modo di allenare e guarda i trascorsi da allenatori , la carriera.
Nel calcio come in ogni ambito professionale l'esperienza come la meritocrazia vorrà dire qualcosa o è normale che il primo arrivato sieda sulla panchina del milan???
Ma perchè vuoi spacciare per normalità quello che non è per nulla normale??
Spalletti prima di arrivare dove è arrivato ha fatto la gavetta : giovanili, categorie inferiori, provincia e poi la chiamata della roma.
Lo stesso percorso hanno seguito Pioli e Ranieri.
Perchè spalletti ha fatto la gavetta??? Era meno figo o meno furbo di Gattuso??? 
Fare la gavetta porta a formarsi e porta a sbagliare dove gli errori pesano meno.
Certo che Ranieri sbaglia, come sbagliano tutti , e sbaglia ancora oggi ma sarà più pronto di un Gattuso o sono cattivo io nel far notare questo aspetto???
Ogni volta che si tratta di riconoscere questo inconfutabile dato di fatto ci giri attorno, cambi discorso , generalizzi o ti arrampichi sugli specchi.
Perchè Gattuso non lo metti in nessuna categoria? Però subito dopo mi rispondi 'vedremo i prossimi anni dove starà!!!'.
Non stai forse dicendo in modo diverso che nemmeno tu sai quanto vale gattuso come allenatore OGGI??
Addirittura pensi sia possibile vada a fare il commentatore : e perchè mai dovremmo affidare la panchina a uno che non si sa cosa farà domani? E grave come dichiarazione eh???
Riguardo Montella : per me è un giovane allenatore. Ha un pò di esperienza alle spalle e ha fatto intravedere anche buone idee calcistiche .
Il primo montella mi piaceva e l'ho sempre difeso perchè era originale e scaltro.
Il secondo montella non ne ha presa più mezza, pareva un altro. Come se si fosse bevuto il cervello. Era in confusione totale.
Montella però rispetto a Gattuso credo abbia maggiori idee calcistiche e sarà un profilo superiore destinato a una carriera migliore se dovesse tornare in se.
Ti ripeto : questo montella pare rincitrullito.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Lascia stare se sono simili o meno tecnicamente e nel modo di allenare e guarda i trascorsi da allenatori , la carriera.
> Nel calcio come in ogni ambito professionale l'esperienza come la meritocrazia vorrà dire qualcosa o è normale che il primo arrivato sieda sulla panchina del milan???
> Ma perchè vuoi spacciare per normalità quello che non è per nulla normale??
> Spalletti prima di arrivare dove è arrivato ha fatto la gavetta : giovanili, categorie inferiori, provincia e poi la chiamata della roma.
> ...



Guarda a me sta bene tanto Gattuso è andato. È un incompetente e può allenare al massimo il Gallarate ora come ora. Nessun problema.
Per me Gattuso è l'allenatore del Milan e dunque va e viene.
Avanti il prossimo.

Prima di lui c'era Montella che era un mentecatto Ridolini.
Prima di lui c'era Sinisa, incompetente.
Allenatori che un curriculum ce l'hanno.

Dimmi chi vorresti sulla panchina del Milan. Uno che con questa squadra secondo te giocherebbe bene, valorizzerebbe i giocatori e ci farebbe arrivare quarti in carrozza.
Questi giocatori però.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Guarda a me sta bene tanto Gattuso è andato. È un incompetente e può allenare al massimo il Gallarate ora come ora. Nessun problema.
> 
> Prima di lui c'era Montella che era un mentecatto Ridolini.
> Prima di lui c'era Sinisa, incompetente.
> ...



E no , il milan di oggi non è nè quello di montella nè quello di sinisa.
Sono passati due anni, alcuni ragazzi sono cresciuti e qualche campione è arrivato.
Non pretendo guardiola ma uno spalletti almeno in panchina lo pretendo.
Un allenatore vero che ha maturato esperienza e ha fatto vedere già qualcosa.
Gattuso forse un giorno si farà , forse.
Il suo pisa giocava un calcio di basso profilo, io questo ho visto e a questo mi attengo.
Con spalletti non vinceremmo lo scudetto ma il percorso di crescita, ne sono certo, sarebbe più breve.
Dobbiamo pensare a far crescere la squadra, non il mister assieme alla squadra.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E no , il milan di oggi non è nè quello di montella nè quello di sinisa.
> Sono passati due anni, alcuni ragazzi sono cresciuti e qualche campione è arrivato.
> Non pretendo guardiola ma uno spalletti almeno in panchina lo pretendo.
> Un allenatore vero che ha maturato esperienza e ha fatto vedere già qualcosa.
> ...



Montella aveva la squadra identica. Sono cambiati solo tre giocatori.
Comunque amen. Addio Gattuso. Guardiamo avanti.

Spalletti allena l'Inter. Non verrebbe mai. Dunque chi?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Montella aveva la squadra identica. Sono cambiati solo tre giocatori.
> Comunque amen. Addio Gattuso. Guardiamo avanti.
> 
> Spalletti allena l'Inter. Non verrebbe mai. Dunque chi?



Preferibilmente uno che non abbia allenato solo l'Ofi Creta e il Pisa finendo ultimo in classifica.
Poi non siamo pagati per fare i direttori sportivi e identificare un profilo adatto per la nostra panchina, c'è chi viene pagato milioni per fare questo lavoro, purtroppo a quanto sembra non siamo neanche fortunati sotto questo aspetto, gli ultimi dirigenti hanno lasciato estremamente a desiderare.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Montella aveva la squadra identica. Sono cambiati solo tre giocatori.
> Comunque amen. Addio Gattuso. Guardiamo avanti.
> 
> Spalletti allena l'Inter. Non verrebbe mai. Dunque chi?



Ma io non sono direttore sportivo.
Mi va bene un allenatore che possa esser definito tale , che abbia idee e che possibilmente abbia fatto vedere buon calcio quando il materiale tecnico lo consentiva.
Spalletti a roma ha fatto vedere, credo, anche buon calcio.
Ora all'inter si trova una squadra muscolare e ha allestito un impianto di gioco consono alle peculiarità della rosa.
Montella si è trovato in mezzo alla rivoluzione, oggi, due anni dopo, la rosa ha maturato certi inserimenti umani e tecnici.
Comunque qualunque allenatore dovesse arrivare andrebbe appoggiato, questo è chiaro.
Però , ti ripeto : non spacciamo gli esordienti per allenatori e non usiamo più le bandiere per prenderci in giro.
Basta.
E' questo il senso del mio discorso.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma io non sono direttore sportivo.
> Mi va bene un allenatore che possa esser definito tale , che abbia idee e che possibilmente abbia fatto vedere buon calcio quando il materiale tecnico lo consentiva.
> Spalletti a roma ha fatto vedere, credo, anche buon calcio.
> Ora all'inter si trova una squadra muscolare e ha allestito un impianto di gioco consono alle peculiarità della rosa.
> ...



Va bene. Vedremo. 
Sono curioso si vedere quali saranno i commenti sul prossimo allenatore, non tuoi del forum in generale.

Non preoccuparti dopo Gattuso non ci saranno più profili simili. Il prossimo sarà sicuramente un allenatore esperto.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (26 Aprile 2019)

Gattuso non capisce niente di calcio. Il suo problema più grande è questo. Lasciamo perdere che non è un allenatore, che non sa far nulla. Il suo difetto è questo.

Qualsiasi persona al mondo che capisce qualcosa di calcio, sa benissimo che se stai vincendo 1 a 0 la squadra avversaria cercherà in tutti i modi di pareggiare, anche se è una piccola come il Parma e che non bisogna solo difendersi, perché a furia di subire attacchi si prenderà gol. Lui questa cosa non la capisce, non ci arriva proprio. Il calcio sotto certi aspetti è come un incontro di Boxe. Quando hai sferrato un bel colpo, devi subire cercare il colpo del KO (sarebbe stato il 2 a 0 a Parma) se tentenni, magari il tuo avversario si riprende e non solo pareggia, forse sull'onda dell'entusiasmo vince anche, fregandoti una vittoria scontata. Gattuso è questo. Non sa leggere le partite, non sa fare i cambi, non capisce niente di calcio. Come il suo amico Inzaghi. Io me lo ricordo il Milan di Inzaghi, era addirittura peggio di questo. Mi ricordo il cambio Alex/Torino. Mi ricordo le dichiarazioni folli "Non si puo' pensare di dominare l'empoli a San Siro" e via dicendo. Ho la memoria buona. Gattuso e Inzaghi possono andare a braccetto per la loro incompetenza calcistica. Gattuso lo vedrei bene a fare l'opinionista. Siccome in TV sono tutti paraculi, lui ci starebbe bene. 

Il Milan ha bisogno di un allenatore che pensa ad attaccare. È solo attaccando che puoi crescere in mentalità e credere in te stesso. Se sei una squadra che fa 20 tiri in una partita, stai tranquillo che il Parma ti turno non viene a fare lo sbruffone quando gioca contro di te. Così come le altre piccole. Per crescere ci vuole la mentalità vincente, che è quella offensiva.

Vorrei Klopp in panchina, ma so che è pura utopia. E sapete chi mi piacerebbe avere di quelli possibili da prendere? Gianpaolo. Lui per me ha la mentalità giusta e la giusta esperienza. Do per scontato che Sarri e Conte ci snobbino eh. 
Non è un caso che Sacchi è da anni che parla bene di Gianpaolo. Qua Arrigo viene deriso come se fosse un pazzo delirante, ma secondo me è ancora il top conoscitore di calcio mondiale. 

Idea mia eh.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Aprile 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Gattuso non capisce niente di calcio. Il suo problema più grande è questo. Lasciamo perdere che non è un allenatore, che non sa far nulla. Il suo difetto è questo.
> 
> Qualsiasi persona al mondo che capisce qualcosa di calcio, sa benissimo che se stai vincendo 1 a 0 la squadra avversaria cercherà in tutti i modi di pareggiare, anche se è una piccola come il Parma e che non bisogna solo difendersi, perché a furia di subire attacchi si prenderà gol. Lui questa cosa non la capisce, non ci arriva proprio. Il calcio sotto certi aspetti è come un incontro di Boxe. Quando hai sferrato un bel colpo, devi subire cercare il colpo del KO (sarebbe stato il 2 a 0 a Parma) se tentenni, magari il tuo avversario si riprende e non solo pareggia, forse sull'onda dell'entusiasmo vince anche, fregandoti una vittoria scontata. Gattuso è questo. Non sa leggere le partite, non sa fare i cambi, non capisce niente di calcio. Come il suo amico Inzaghi. Io me lo ricordo il Milan di Inzaghi, era addirittura peggio di questo. Mi ricordo il cambio Alex/Torino. Mi ricordo le dichiarazioni folli "Non si puo' pensare di dominare l'empoli a San Siro" e via dicendo. Ho la memoria buona. Gattuso e Inzaghi possono andare a braccetto per la loro incompetenza calcistica. Gattuso lo vedrei bene a fare l'opinionista. Siccome in TV sono tutti paraculi, lui ci starebbe bene.
> 
> ...



Tino Chiattuso non capisce niente. Non “di calcio”. Niente, punto.

Opinionista? Forse da Barbara D’Urso, perché in altri contesti non è adatto. Lui e l’idioma italico sono due rette parallele.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Aprile 2019)

il non gioco di Gattuso è riassumibile nel numero di tiri da inizio campionato. Nella tabella sottostante troverete Totale Tiri divisi per Fuori Area, Dentro Area. Le squadre sono ordinate per numero di tiri da dentro l'area. Una squadra che sa giocare al calcio è una squadra che tira dentro l'area, anche perché da fuori area le percentuali per sengnare sono bassissimi (intorno al 2/3% dei tiri). 

Non sorprende che è l' Atalanta di Gasperini a dominare questa classifica (382 tiri dentro l'area), la squadra che gioca meglio in Italia. 

Non sorprende nemmeno vedere il Milan ottavo (265 tiri dentro area), lontanissimo dalle prime e a livelli simili a Genoa, Torino, Empoli. Siamo molto più simili a chi lotta per salvarsi rispetto a chi lotta per la Champions. Se ora voi pensate che il Milan vale Genoa e Torino allora non dico più niente. Altrimenti l'allenatore ha immense responsabilità. 

Squadra	Total Fuori Dentro

Atalanta	567	185	382
Roma	522	186	336
Lazio 548	214	334
Inter 525	194	331
Napoli	599	269	330
Juventus	550	222	328
Fiorentina	512	216	296
AC Milan	511	246	265
Empoli	402	141	261
Genoa	454	197	257
Torino	449	201	248
Bologna	409	173	236
Cagliari	373	138	235
SPAL 2013	390	160	230
Sampdoria	410	183	227
Sassuolo	448	221	227
Frosinone	382	160	222
Udinese	411	209	202
Chievo	355	165	190
Parma	306	125	181


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Va bene. Vedremo.
> Sono curioso si vedere quali saranno i commenti sul prossimo allenatore, non tuoi del forum in generale.
> 
> Non preoccuparti dopo Gattuso non ci saranno più profili simili. Il prossimo sarà sicuramente un allenatore esperto.



Io ho capito il tuo punto di vista, tu vuoi dire che rischiamo di diventare una squadra trita-allenatori un pò come lo era l'inter di moratti se non programmiamo seriamente.
Ma non ci sarà mai crescita tecnica e di squadra senza una guida vera.
Sui commenti presenti , passati e futuri non ti fissare : siamo tifosi e in quanto tali siamo mossi da passione.
Quel che conta è che sia lucida la società.
Il forum comunque è di grande qualità. Onore a chi lo gestisce e chi lo popola.


----------



## Djici (26 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Aspetta, non per i risultati ,che comunque non sono pessimi, ma per il calcio che insegna.
> Per me è un professore.
> Uno da cattedra della panchina.
> Forse estremizza i concetti e va troppo dritto per la sua idea ma insegna un calcio che non si può non apprezzare.



Ho capito perché mi piace così tanto scambiare opinioni sulla tattica con te. 
Molti guardano il risultato o la bacheca. Tu guardi le partite e non ti limiti al solo "conta solo vincere".


----------



## andrec21 (26 Aprile 2019)

Comunque per me abbiamo pagato troppo la sua umiltà esasperata, che spesso è stata percepita come insicurezza da chiunque.
Per me l'allenatore ha più un ruolo emotivo, vedi Gasperini, ha l'obbligo morale e contrattuale di avere (o per lo meno dare l'impressione di avere) tutto sotto controllo. Sempre ste conferenze a testa bassa, sempre l'impressione di essere li per caso, per quanto forse la realtà sia proprio questa.
A sto punto meglio uno che si spaccia per essere un genio visionario, che si prende il rischio di passare per un incompreso piuttosto che uno cosi terra terra che (parole sue) la settimana del derby non vuole che lo si nomini per paura di mettere "troppa tensione", ritrovandoci poi una squadra di morti viventi in 2 derby su 2.


----------



## Zenos (26 Aprile 2019)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Gattuso non capisce niente di calcio. Il suo problema più grande è questo. Lasciamo perdere che non è un allenatore, che non sa far nulla. Il suo difetto è questo.
> 
> Qualsiasi persona al mondo che capisce qualcosa di calcio, sa benissimo che se stai vincendo 1 a 0 la squadra avversaria cercherà in tutti i modi di pareggiare, anche se è una piccola come il Parma e che non bisogna solo difendersi, perché a furia di subire attacchi si prenderà gol. Lui questa cosa non la capisce, non ci arriva proprio. Il calcio sotto certi aspetti è come un incontro di Boxe. Quando hai sferrato un bel colpo, devi subire cercare il colpo del KO (sarebbe stato il 2 a 0 a Parma) se tentenni, magari il tuo avversario si riprende e non solo pareggia, forse sull'onda dell'entusiasmo vince anche, fregandoti una vittoria scontata. Gattuso è questo. Non sa leggere le partite, non sa fare i cambi, non capisce niente di calcio. Come il suo amico Inzaghi. Io me lo ricordo il Milan di Inzaghi, era addirittura peggio di questo. Mi ricordo il cambio Alex/Torino. Mi ricordo le dichiarazioni folli "Non si puo' pensare di dominare l'empoli a San Siro" e via dicendo. Ho la memoria buona. Gattuso e Inzaghi possono andare a braccetto per la loro incompetenza calcistica. Gattuso lo vedrei bene a fare l'opinionista. Siccome in TV sono tutti paraculi, lui ci starebbe bene.
> 
> ...



Condivido tutto tranne la parte finale. Giampaolo sarebbe l ennesimo Montella, Mihajlovic buoni allenatori da sperimentare in una big. Sarebbe ora di avere qualche certezza in panchina. Se proprio dovessi puntare su un "emergente" mi fionderei solo sul Gasp.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Aprile 2019)

Io spero solo che il Futuro allenatore,abbia una rosa adatta alla sua idea di gioco,con i giocatori con le giuste caratteristiche per il suo modo di vedere il calcio e il suo modulo base con tutti i giocatori disponibili(anche riserve degne) 

se no sarebbe lo stesso la stessa carneficina di critiche 
perché questo è ABC del Calcio.. e noi siamo 2 anni che siamo fuori schema dalla norma.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (26 Aprile 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Condivido tutto tranne la parte finale. Giampaolo sarebbe l ennesimo Montella, Mihajlovic buoni allenatori da sperimentare in una big. Sarebbe ora di avere qualche certezza in panchina. Se proprio dovessi puntare su un "emergente" mi fionderei solo sul Gasp.



Guarda: In realtà non posso darti torto, nel senso che il rischio che Gianpaolo si dimostri un flop clamoroso è altissimo! Ne son veramente ben consapevole. Sia chiaro che lui non è mica un mio pupillo eh, anzi. Il mio pupillo è Klopp o gente di quel calibro. Però in Gianpaolo io vedo una persona coerente con sé stessa, che ha una sua idea di gioco e che si sa adattare alle varie situazioni che una partita puo' avere. Poi la cosa che più mi piace di lui è che ai microfoni lo vedo sempre sicuro di sé e li dà l'idea di una persona con molto carattere, che non si fa mettere i piedi in testa, anche se a vederlo così di sfuggita non si direbbe. Detto questo: Sono mie personalissime opinioni, dettate dal mio sesto senso.


----------



## fra29 (27 Aprile 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Io spero solo che il Futuro allenatore,abbia una rosa adatta alla sua idea di gioco,con i giocatori con le giuste caratteristiche per il suo modo di vedere il calcio e il suo modulo base con tutti i giocatori disponibili(anche riserve degne)
> 
> se no sarebbe lo stesso la stessa carneficina di critiche
> perché questo è ABC del Calcio.. e noi siamo 2 anni che siamo fuori schema dalla norma.



Quello che avrebbe la rosa in gran parte già imbastita sarebbe Gasp... A cui servirebbero pochi innesti e, probabilmente, potrebbe valorizzare i suoi ex pupilli

99
Musacchio Caldara Romagnoli
Conti Kessie X Laxalt
Paqueta X 
Piatek


----------



## ispanicojon7 (27 Aprile 2019)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Quello che avrebbe la rosa in gran parte già imbastita sarebbe Gasp... A cui servirebbero pochi innesti e, probabilmente, potrebbe valorizzare i suoi ex pupilli
> 
> 99
> Musacchio Caldara Romagnoli
> ...



Con quel centrocampo si va a comandare ... per l'europa league se va bene .


----------



## fra29 (27 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Con quel centrocampo si va a comandare ... per l'europa league se va bene .



In effetti con Laxakt forse ho esagerato..
Era per dire che, a differenza di Sarri, ha già uno scheletro di squadra già pronto..

Metti un esterno sx di corsa, un centrocampista e SMS alla Ilicic e hai già una bella squadra..


----------



## Zenos (27 Aprile 2019)

Non è più solo incompetenza. Una conferenza stampa come quella di oggi è pura malafede. Questo appena ha saputo che sarà esonerato ha fatto terra bruciata di tutto.INDEGNO.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Aprile 2019)

.


----------



## Goro (27 Aprile 2019)

.

Non credo sia in malafede in realtà (anche se nella rabbia gli ho già dato del sabotatore), però ce lo vedo a scaricare tutti


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Aprile 2019)

.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (27 Aprile 2019)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Quello che avrebbe la rosa in gran parte già imbastita sarebbe Gasp... A cui servirebbero pochi innesti e, probabilmente, potrebbe valorizzare i suoi ex pupilli
> 
> 99
> Musacchio Caldara Romagnoli
> ...



Paquetà sarebbe al posto giusto, la x che lo potrebbe affiancare oggi sarebbe Chala. Che paradossalmente in tutto questo tempo e tutti gli schemi provati lì non ci ha mai giocato, nemmeno in coppa in cui gli era stato preferito Castillejo. 
Ha giocato sempre da esterno fuori ruolo e quando potrebbe giocare nel suo ruolo finsice in panchina, per far posto ad uno che in quella posizione non ha mai giocato


----------



## ispanicojon7 (27 Aprile 2019)

Ma un allenatore serio che possa prendere il suo posto gia' da domani sera non c'e' in giro ?
Lo ripetero' fino alla nausea va esonerato anche a 5 giornate dalla fine..


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Ma un allenatore serio che possa prendere il suo posto gia' da domani sera non c'e' in giro ?
> Lo ripetero' fino alla nausea va esonerato anche a 5 giornate dalla fine..



Fiato sprecato, non lo esonerano ma mi auguro che dopo l'ennesimo fallimento, i responsabili facciano le valigie insieme a Gattuso.
Chi ha voluto che Gattuso restasse a far danni fino alla fine deve andarsene anche lui.


----------



## Aron (27 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Ma un allenatore serio che possa prendere il suo posto gia' da domani sera non c'e' in giro ?
> Lo ripetero' fino alla nausea va esonerato anche a 5 giornate dalla fine..



Se non c'era proprio nessuno bastava mettere l'allenatore della Primavera, cioè Giunti.


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Aprile 2019)

Tra sconfitta IMBARAZZANTE contro la Lazio e conferenza stampa di oggi lascio ufficialmente il carro di Gattuso dopo esservi stato sopra anche dopo il gol di Brignoli e il momenti più bui.
I suoi limiti si sono dimostrati troppo grandi, a livello comunicativo e tattico: non è maturato insieme alla squadra, ma anzi ne ha frenato la crescita e ha rovinato alcuni giocatori, senza contare la mentalità perdente e difensivista che ha portato.

Mi spiace Rino, ti voglio bene e ti considererò sempre una delle nostre migliori bandiere, ma questo non è il tuo mestiere.
Spero di vederti un giorno come Brand Ambassador, nulla di più.
Senza rancore.

Ora però è imperativo andare in champions, tutti assieme.
Se Rino ha deciso che non gliene frega nulla (e ne dubito) o se la squadra non lo segue più (e può essere), bisogna cambiare subito.
La partita contro il Torino sarà la prova del 9: se perdiamo anche quella, Gattuso va esonerato e va messo un traghettatore esperto.
Piuttosto Guidolin.

Poi si riparta l'anno prossimo da un mister di qualità comprovata: qualora ciò si rivelasse impossibile, spazio al mister dell'Ajax (con carta BIANCHISSIMA per i prossimi 3 anni a costo di finire in B) o a Gasperini che saprebbe gestire alla grande un gruppo giovane e talentuoso come il nostro.

Forza Milan.


----------



## Zenos (27 Aprile 2019)

12 mesi di Gattuso. "Eh ma ha tenuto unito il gruppo" (cit.)


----------



## ispanicojon7 (27 Aprile 2019)

Dopo la scelta di lasciare fuori piatek , per me se domani perde lo cacciano


----------



## Blu71 (27 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Dopo la scelta di lasciare fuori piatek , per me se domani perde lo cacciano



...non lo cacciano. Ormai arriva alla fine.


----------



## Naruto98 (27 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Dopo la scelta di lasciare fuori piatek , per me se domani perde lo cacciano



Non lo cacciano nemmeno se dovesse perderle tutte da qua alla fine, a meno che, matematicamente fuori dalla champions, decidano di affidare la squadra a Giunti fino alla fine della stagione.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Fiato sprecato, non lo esonerano ma mi auguro che dopo l'ennesimo fallimento, i responsabili facciano le valigie insieme a Gattuso.
> Chi ha voluto che Gattuso restasse a far danni fino alla fine deve andarsene anche lui.



lascia stare, ormai si è capito che sta società in CL non ci vuole andare. non so perchè, forse per aver la scusa di non fare mercato.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Aprile 2019)

Per me Piatek in panchina è qualcosa di troppo assurdo per non pensare ci siano altri motivi dietro, oltre all'incompetenza. Una vendetta di Gattuso verso la società? Cutrone messo in vetrina con il torino perchè lo vendono a loro? O veramente la società non vuole andare in Champions. Non so che pensare.


----------



## Moffus98 (27 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per me Piatek in panchina è qualcosa di troppo assurdo per non pensare ci siano altri motivi dietro, oltre all'incompetenza. Una vendetta di Gattuso verso la società? O veramente la società non vuole andare in Champions. Non so che pensare.



Anche io non so cosa pensare. Non mi capacito di questa cosa. L'unica cosa che mi viene in mente è che Piatek abbia sbottato contro Gattuso dopo la partita contro la Lazio per i suoi schemi offensivi nulli e quindi lo punisce facendolo andare in panchina. Boh, davvero sembra ci stia boicottando.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Aprile 2019)

domenica sera prepariamoci all' arroccata in difesa sperando in qualche allineamento astrale per segnare. Per me la perdiamo, squadra senza gioco e demotivata con un allenatore già esonerato in panchina. Mi è passata anche la tensione, oramai con una Atalanta e Roma in spolvero così ce lo sogniamo il 4 posto. Speriamo quantomeno nel sesto posto per non farci i preliminari di Europa League.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Aprile 2019)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Anche io non so cosa pensare. Non mi capacito di questa cosa. L'unica cosa che mi viene in mente è che Piatek abbia sbottato contro Gattuso dopo la partita contro la Lazio per i suoi schemi offensivi nulli e quindi lo punisce facendolo andare in panchina. Boh, davvero sembra ci stia boicottando.



Ho avuto modo di leggere solo ora la conferenza con le frecciate assurde a Piatek, ed ora mi è chiaro, è una cosa punitiva.
Resta una decisione vergognosa, a meno che questo non abbia tirato testate a tutti durante la settimana, non puoi lasciare fuori Piatek in una partita del genere. L'orgoglio lo metti da parte per un paio di settimane. E poi metti dentro un giocatore che tutte le voci di mercato danno in flirtaggio con il Torino.. doppiamente vergognoso.


----------



## Moffus98 (27 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ho avuto modo di leggere solo ora la conferenza con le frecciate assurde a Piatek, ed ora mi è chiaro, è una cosa punitiva.
> Resta una decisione vergognosa, a meno che questo non abbia tirato testate a tutti durante la settimana, non puoi lasciare fuori Piatek in una partita del genere. L'orgoglio lo metti da parte per un paio di settimane. E poi metti dentro un giocatore che tutte le voci di mercato danno in flirtaggio con il Torino.. doppiamente vergognoso.



Si concordo, scelta vergognosa. Ma io lo dico a prescindere dal risultato di domani, possiamo anche vincere, ma tenere fuori Piatek in una partita del genere...io boh, ho perso le parole ormai.


----------



## Aron (27 Aprile 2019)

Con la mossa di Piatek in panchina per me si conferma peggiore di Inzaghi.
E dirò, rimpiango anche le conferenze agghiaccianti di Inzaghi.


----------



## uolfetto (27 Aprile 2019)

sta cosa che la società non vuole andare in champions è proprio ridicola, forse peggio dei terrapiattisti. andando in champions prendi 40/50 milioni, poi se vuoi il mercato non lo fai lo stesso. e intanto ti sei insaccocciato 50 milioni. sarebbe come dare fuoco ai soldi. nessun senso.


----------



## Boomer (27 Aprile 2019)

Inzaghi era superiore. Anche Brocchi un'altra categoria .


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Aprile 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Inzaghi era superiore. Anche Brocchi un'altra categoria .



Sono d'accordo.


----------



## Manue (27 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Pioli allena da 20 anni e prima di allenare una big ci ha messo forse 15 anni.
> E' pure offensivo paragonare uno che ha fatto la gavetta con uno che è arrivato al milan per...... per cosa??
> Non lo so nemmeno io.
> Per amicizia o per i suoi trascorsi da noi???
> ...




Concordo con te quando ti chiedi del perché Gattuso allena il Milan,
di sicuro non per meritocrazia. 

Ribadisco che lui non è un allenatore da Milan,
non si rende conto che il suo secondo, quello che comanda davvero, ossia Riccio è inadeguato per quesì livelli,
dovrebbe avere l’onesta di dimettersi a fine anno, vada come vada. 

Però la rosa è scarsa negli uomini fondamentali per imbastire la fase offensiva,
Ok che Gattuso non ha idee, ma se i tuoi avversari diretti ogni partita non ti fanno vedere una boccia,
È perché sei scarso, e parlo di Suso e Chalanoglu. 

L’anno prossimo bisogna seriamente cambiare un bel po, altrimenti siamo qui a fare gli stessi discorsi.


----------



## Goro (27 Aprile 2019)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> sta cosa che la società non vuole andare in champions è proprio ridicola, forse peggio dei terrapiattisti. andando in champions prendi 40/50 milioni, poi se vuoi il mercato non lo fai lo stesso. e intanto ti sei insaccocciato 50 milioni. sarebbe come dare fuoco ai soldi. nessun senso.



Non aveva senso fare un triennale a Gattuso dopo 10 partite, non aveva senso che Elliott confermasse solo Gattuso prima anche dei dirigenti, non ha avuto senso non esonerare Gattuso dopo le mille prove "opache". Sono anni che nulla ha senso.


----------



## 7vinte (27 Aprile 2019)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> sta cosa che la società non vuole andare in champions è proprio ridicola, forse peggio dei terrapiattisti. andando in champions prendi 40/50 milioni, poi se vuoi il mercato non lo fai lo stesso. e intanto ti sei insaccocciato 50 milioni. sarebbe come dare fuoco ai soldi. nessun senso.



.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per me Piatek in panchina è qualcosa di troppo assurdo per non pensare ci siano altri motivi dietro, oltre all'incompetenza. Una vendetta di Gattuso verso la società? Cutrone messo in vetrina con il torino perchè lo vendono a loro? O veramente la società non vuole andare in Champions. Non so che pensare.



Probabilmente è una ripicchetta del pescivendolo verso Leonardo col quale ha un brutto rapporto, e quindi colpisce gli acquisti del brasiliano come Piatek.

Che uomo, ragazzi.


----------



## Djici (27 Aprile 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> 12 mesi di Gattuso. "Eh ma ha tenuto unito il gruppo" (cit.)



Fa impressione leggere tutto così.


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2019)

*Parlate di calcio, lodate, criticate, ma niente insulti.

Chi insulta, verrà bannato. *


----------



## fra29 (27 Aprile 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> 12 mesi di Gattuso. "Eh ma ha tenuto unito il gruppo" (cit.)



È il Dudelange che palleggia e segna a S Siro??


----------



## uolfetto (27 Aprile 2019)

Goro ha scritto:


> Non aveva senso fare un triennale a Gattuso dopo 10 partite, non aveva senso che Elliott confermasse solo Gattuso prima anche dei dirigenti, non ha avuto senso non esonerare Gattuso dopo le mille prove "opache". Sono anni che nulla ha senso.



che c'entra, un conto è sbagliare le scelte. magari anche tutte. un altro è decidere deliberatamente di gettare nel cesso 50 milioni per motivi misteriosi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Aprile 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> domenica sera prepariamoci all' arroccata in difesa sperando in qualche allineamento astrale per segnare. Per me la perdiamo, squadra senza gioco e demotivata con un allenatore già esonerato in panchina. *Mi è passata anche la tensione*, oramai con una Atalanta e Roma in spolvero così ce lo sogniamo il 4 posto. Speriamo quantomeno nel sesto posto per non farci i preliminari di Europa League.



anche a me, oggi neanche mi ricordavo giocasse la roma. meglio così guarda, staccare la spina il prima possibile


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Parlate di calcio, lodate, criticate, ma niente insulti.
> 
> Chi insulta, verrà bannato. *



.


----------



## Goro (27 Aprile 2019)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> che c'entra, un conto è sbagliare le scelte. magari anche tutte. un altro è decidere deliberatamente di gettare nel cesso 50 milioni per motivi misteriosi.



Era per dire che i motivi ci possono sempre essere, come quando ci fu l'esonero di Mihajlovic per non sistemare i bilanci con l'UEFA e ci volle un pò per comprenderlo... oppure ora vedi Lotito che in due anni perde con il Crotone e fa schierare De Vrij e ora perde col Chievo dei giovani, sembra da pazzi ma i giri che ci sono dietro non li conosciamo. Molto molto azzardato lo so, però meglio prepararsi a tutto


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Aprile 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> 12 mesi di Gattuso. "Eh ma ha tenuto unito il gruppo" (cit.)



Dimentichi Rjeka-Milan 2-0 senza mai fare un tiro in porta.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Aprile 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> 12 mesi di Gattuso. "Eh ma ha tenuto unito il gruppo" (cit.)



agghiacciante.

poi mi piace perchè juve è l'unica scritta rigorosamente in minuscolo


----------



## mandraghe (27 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Dimentichi Rjeka-Milan 2-0 senza mai fare un tiro in porta.



Mancano anche il pareggio col Sassuolo, e quello nel derby di ritorno. Due pareggi in due partite giocate da porci.

Inoltre sarei curioso di vedere quante partite abbiamo vinto con più di un gol di scarto, penso che la percentuale sarà bassa e difficilmente si andrebbe sopra le 10 vittorie con oltre un gol di scarto.


----------



## Raryof (27 Aprile 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> domenica sera prepariamoci all' arroccata in difesa sperando in qualche allineamento astrale per segnare. Per me la perdiamo, squadra senza gioco e demotivata con un allenatore già esonerato in panchina. Mi è passata anche la tensione, oramai con una Atalanta e Roma in spolvero così ce lo sogniamo il 4 posto. Speriamo quantomeno nel sesto posto per non farci i preliminari di Europa League.



Non so se ricordate i mesi scorsi...
L'Atalanta a febbraio dopo l'1-3 con noi era fuori dai giochi.
La Lazio è sempre stata dietro e aveva fuori mezza squadra poi unta da qualche salama da sugo in Jugoslavia e magicamente guarita, Lazio in crisi fisica nerissima che è uscita come peggio non poteva col Siviglia.
La Roma aveva appena preso 7 pere e contro di noi ha praticamente dominato 80 minuti di partita come se niente fosse, Roma che poi ha fatto macelli ovunque, esonero, partite perse contro squadrette.
Il Milan? il Milan strafortissimo a febbraio era un'ira di Dio che non prendeva mai gol, addirittura a LazioRai parlavano di allenatore dell'anno (Gattuso) per come aveva superato il periodo no dei primi mesi... da lì in poi l'inizio della fine, una partita a settimana? ma dove? le altre hanno giocato la coppa ma ora sono lì che volano, noi? veleno!

Una stagione ridicola, dopo 1 anno e mezzo ancora non abbiamo esterni d'attacco per non sfavorire il duodeldegrado turco-spagnolo, ancora siamo arrivati ad aprile completamente spompi e ancora una volta il genio in panchina ha preferito non richiedere un certo tipo di giocatori a gennaio ben sapendo che dalla panchina non avrebbe mai pescato.
Facciamo davvero pena, noi dal periodo buono ci siamo affossati da soli, segno anche di tanta incapacità e casualità di risultati, gli altri con più partite nelle gambe se la giocano senza fare niente di trascendentale, anzi, le altre hanno fatto strapena e sono in gioco solo perché abbiamo uno che pensa di allenare facendo due urla o facendo il duro.


----------



## Boomer (27 Aprile 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> 12 mesi di Gattuso. "Eh ma ha tenuto unito il gruppo" (cit.)



Pazzesco Ottuso.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Aprile 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Probabilmente è una ripicchetta del pescivendolo verso Leonardo col quale ha un brutto rapporto, e quindi colpisce gli acquisti del brasiliano come Piatek.
> 
> Che uomo, ragazzi.



Sì probabilmente hai ragione, la chiave è qui. Questa faida interna tra Gattuso e Leonardo che ci logora da mesi.
Anche in conferenza usa sempre parole diverse per Suso & co. Ricordiamoci anche cosa disse di Bakayoko a inizio stagione, quando faceva (obiettivamente) schifo, ma non lo difese pubblicamente come fa con Suso e Calhanoglu.


----------



## EmmePi (28 Aprile 2019)

Meno male che il campionato sta per finire, da domani sera dopo la partita saremo sesti e la squadra mollerà definitivamente grazie al gottusouomodelveleno 

Oramai io non ho più neppure la forza di incazzarmi, speravo in un esonero, anche per non vedere/sentire sta mezza calzetta di raccomandato che parla di calcio non sapendone una cippa! Mi sarebbe andato bene anche Ricciosenzacapelli che peggio di come sta andando non potrebbe fare. Ora andremo fuori anche dalla EL e buonanotte al secchio!!!

Altri anni da aspettare di resuscitare, aspettando il 2023 quando in CL ci andremo grazie alla memoria delle coppe vinte in passato come decantava cravattagialla...

Povero Milan... che pena mi faiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## ispanicojon7 (28 Aprile 2019)

ll fido amichetto Mirabelli non parla piu' del fantastisco allenatore che ha messo sulla panchina, dei fantastici giocatori che ha comprato con oltre 200 milioni spesi.
Chissa perche' non si prende gli attuali "meriti" di questa stagione..


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (28 Aprile 2019)

.


----------



## Zenos (28 Aprile 2019)

Hai regalato 61 minuti. Bravo


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2019)

Quando andrà via sarà sempre troppo tardi.


----------



## mandraghe (28 Aprile 2019)

.


----------



## Goro (28 Aprile 2019)

Non sarò mai un problema cit.


----------



## rot-schwarz (28 Aprile 2019)

basta adesso quando e' troppo e' troppo, ho spento


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (28 Aprile 2019)

Ti odio con tutto il mio cuore


----------



## David Gilmour (28 Aprile 2019)

Levati dai maroni stasera, per decenza.


----------



## Kayl (28 Aprile 2019)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Meno male che il campionato sta per finire, da domani sera dopo la partita saremo sesti e la squadra mollerà definitivamente grazie al gottusouomodelveleno



settimi


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Aprile 2019)

C'è da segnalare un altro record, il Torino non ci batteva da 14 anni.
Gattuso è veramente l'uomo dei record


----------



## mabadi (28 Aprile 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Hai regalato 61 minuti. Bravo



no la partita perchè mette piatek e toglie l'unico che gli può passare la palla


----------



## Solo (28 Aprile 2019)

Sportivamente parlando ti auguro il peggio del peggio.

Se avrai ancora una carriera dopo questo schifo spero che avrai solo fallimenti e umiliazioni.


----------



## markjordan (28 Aprile 2019)

bei cambi
sbagliare sempre e' raro
migliori difensori abate e zapata in panca , gioca conti disastro da mesi
mette 2 punte toglie paqueta 
ma dai
dimettiti , mostra dignita'


----------



## __king george__ (28 Aprile 2019)

stasera cenettina con mendes?


----------



## Albijol (28 Aprile 2019)

tra venti anni parleremo ancora dello scempio e dei record frantumati da Gattuso. Ringhio è la criptonite della tattica calcistica


----------



## cris (28 Aprile 2019)

L’analfabeta ha fatto un nuovo record 

Ha sbagliato il 100% delle sue mosse anche stasera, Guardiola di Calabria


----------



## Boomer (28 Aprile 2019)

Vi ricordate quando ha detto che se si fosse reso conto di essere un peso si sarebbe dimesso? Ecco basta pensare a questa dichiarazione.


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2019)

*Lo abbiamo detto non so quante volte. Parlate di calcio, niente insulti. Il topic riapre tra 10 minuti. Chi insulta, verrà bannato.*


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Lo abbiamo detto non so quante volte. Parlate di calcio, niente insulti. Il topic riapre tra 10 minuti. Chi insulta, verrà bannato.*



.


----------



## mandraghe (28 Aprile 2019)

Alla fine i nodi son venuti al pettine e nonostante le leccate di stampa, ex compagni e del compare calabrese l’incompetenza di veleno è venuta tragicamente a galla. Confermando i tristi presagi che i più obbiettivi avevano preventivato già da un anno fa.

È dal penoso derby dello scorso anno che immaginavo, insieme a pochi altri, che saremmo finiti così. Uno dei derby più umilianti che mi è capitato di vedere, perfino peggio dei due persi quest’anno.


----------



## Goro (28 Aprile 2019)

La tua dimensione l'avevi dimostrata col Pisa, Creta e Sion ma hai deciso con superbia e vanità di essere all'altezza del Milan grazie alle carte Primavera-Mirabelli-Calabria... Grazie di niente e addio


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Aprile 2019)

oh ma sul rinnovo novità??

arriva o no?


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> oh ma sul rinnovo novità??
> 
> arriva o no?



...presto il rinnovo fino al 2030.


----------



## Cataldinho (28 Aprile 2019)

5 punti in 7 gare...


----------



## ispanicojon7 (28 Aprile 2019)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> 5 punti in 7 gare...



media da retrocessione...


----------



## Guglielmo90 (28 Aprile 2019)

Vai via per favore. Sei il peggiore allenatore del Milan degli ultimi 20 anni.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2019)

Nessuno della dirigenza che si fa sentire?


----------



## __king george__ (29 Aprile 2019)

attaccato al milan? ahahahahahaha non fatemi ridere...a questi e basta è attaccato...e alla poltrona


che schifo


----------



## Blu71 (29 Aprile 2019)

Ormai non è colpa sua. La dirigenza e la proprietà non fanno nulla.


----------



## mandraghe (29 Aprile 2019)

Il rinnovo voleva, e dopo 5 partite vinte ha sguinzagliato i compari, giornalisti, ex compagni e Mirabelli spingendo per infinocchiare anche quest’anno il Milan. Peccato che ci fosse Leonardo, un vero peccato. 

Ma ora che è diventato un problema si dimetterà? Ceeeerto, e gli asini volano!


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (29 Aprile 2019)

Se sarò un problema per il Milan mi dimetterò (cit.)


----------



## alcyppa (29 Aprile 2019)

Questo ha pure avuto la faccia tosta di dire “parlerò tra un paio di mesi”.


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Aprile 2019)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> attaccato al milan? ahahahahahaha non fatemi ridere...a questi e basta è attaccato...e alla poltrona
> 
> 
> che schifo
> ...



Ad ogni sputo mi auguro che Gattuso reagisca
con un ceffone.
Sarebbe meritato.
Non parlerei in questi termini neppure citando Galliani, figurarsi Rino o altre leggende come Pippo o chi altro vi pare, solo perchè poi hanno deluso come allenatori.
A tutto c'è un limite, diamoci una regolata.


----------



## __king george__ (29 Aprile 2019)

se esiste un Dio del calcio..il karma o quello che vi pare...la pagherà..in un modo o nell'altro la pagherà…(calcisticamente tranquilli...senno i fan di questo signore si scaldano subito)

vorrei dire alcune cose più precise ma mi ero riservato di attendere l'esonero ufficiale e aspetterò...scriverò delle cose ben specifiche poi ognuno si farà l'idea che crede..

(qualcun altro giorni fa aveva già detto una cosa moolto interessante ma voglio essere lucido quindi al momento taccio)


----------



## __king george__ (29 Aprile 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ad ogni sputo mi auguro che Gattuso reagisca
> con un ceffone.
> Sarebbe meritato.
> Non parlerei in questi termini neppure citando Galliani, figurarsi Rino o altre leggende come Pippo o chi altro vi pare, solo perchè poi hanno deluso come allenatori.
> A tutto c'è un limite, diamoci una regolata.



brr che paura...speriamo non si arrabbi il calabrese…

regolati te io sono stato anche troppo tenero


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Aprile 2019)

Vorrei prendere uno per uno quei fenomeni che mi davano contro quando dicevo che avevamo fatto un errore madornale con Gattuso, ma sarebbe del tutto inutile. La cosa che mi lascia più amarezza è la pochezza di questa società che ha mollato nel momento clou della stagione! E non mi riferisco di certo ad ora. Mi auguro solo che finalmente il Milan possa trovare adesso la sua strada e chiudere definitivamente col passato. Qualunque esso sia.


----------



## mandraghe (29 Aprile 2019)

Aveva ragione Spalletti ad ironizzare quando i leccapiedi di Gino dicevano che il gioco del Milan era fantastico, alla fine il re è nudo e tutta la pochezza di mister veleno è venuta fuori.


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Aprile 2019)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> brr che paura...speriamo non si arrabbi il calabrese…
> 
> regolati te io sono stato anche troppo tenero



Il punto è che a scrivere certe cose fai una figuraccia tu, non certo io che non mi permettetterei mai di parlare di malafede per i tifosi che non "sputano in faccia" ad una leggenda del Milan.
Ti chiedo solo di moderarti nelle offese, non di apprezzare il Gattuso allenatore.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Aprile 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Aveva ragione Spalletti ad ironizzare quando i leccapiedi di Gino dicevano che il gioco del Milan era fantastico, alla fine il re è nudo e tutta la pochezza di mister veleno è venuta fuori.



Ricordo anche io certi deliri. Si parlava di bel gioco Milan 

Gattuso ci credeva pure e pensava giocassimo bene LOL


----------



## mandraghe (29 Aprile 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Vorrei prendere uno per uno quei fenomeni che mi davano contro quando dicevo che avevamo fatto un errore madornale con Gattuso, ma sarebbe del tutto inutile. La cosa che mi lascia più amarezza è la pochezza di questa società che ha mollato nel momento clou della stagione! E non mi riferisco di certo ad ora. Mi auguro solo che finalmente il Milan possa trovare adesso la sua strada e chiudere definitivamente col passato. Qualunque esso sia.




Prima ti dicevano “siamo quartihhh” ora che pure questo argomento è naufragato se la prendono con La Rosa scarsa...dopo che invece per mesi avevano glorificato la baseh di Mirabelli. In effetti essere a pari punti con il Toro dei fenomeni Baselli e Zaza è un grande risultato. Ed anche fare gli stessi punti dell’anno è un’impresa, nonostante Piatek e Paqueta...Com’e Inoltre che dicevano? Ah già, con Gattuso dall’inizio faremo faville chi critica non capisce niente! Con la preparazione di Gattuso correremo più di tutti.... infatti....e come non ricordare il mitico: nel girone di ritorno siamo terzihhhh!!!!11!!!


----------



## mandraghe (29 Aprile 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ricordo anche io certi deliri. Si parlava di bel gioco Milan
> 
> Gattuso ci credeva pure e pensava giocassimo bene LOL




Cose dette da amici degli amici che probabilmente non vedevano una partita del Milan da anni. Gattuso non solo ci credeva ma ha sfruttato queste amicizie per farsi rinnovare il contratto. Io a febbraio me li ricordo bene articoli e interviste “spuntate dal nulla” in cui si invocava il rinnovo. Poi il gioco non è riuscito e Gattuso prima della Samp ha sbroccato, mandando in vacca la stagione.


----------



## PoloNegativo (29 Aprile 2019)

Il suo vero talento è nelle interviste.
Riesce a fare la vittima accaparrandosi la solidarietà tutti, che unito al fatto di avere già moltissime amicizie in studio e non, diventa una combo micidiale.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (29 Aprile 2019)

Inzaghi se lo porta a spasso Gattuso come allenatore, Bologna-Milan lo ha dimostrato.


----------



## iceman. (29 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Inzaghi se lo porta a spasso Gattuso come allenatore, Bologna-Milan lo ha dimostrato.


.


----------



## Kdkobain (29 Aprile 2019)

Mi dispiace per Rino,grande giocatore e condottiero in campo ma spaesato come allenatore, lui ormai ha già molllato da più di un mese e si vede che chiaramente che la società ha rifiutato le sue dimissioni ( le dichiarazioni di ieri sera sono abbastanza emblematiche in tal senso). Fa sempre comodo rifugiarsi dietro un capro espiatorio piuttosto che criticare una rosa sopravvalutata che per il 90% dovrà essere riconfermata anche per la prossima stagione, in società sono abbastanza furbi anche se a pagare sono i risultati.


----------



## smallball (29 Aprile 2019)

dovrebbe dimettersi..se avesse un briciolo di orgoglio


----------



## Nevergiveup (29 Aprile 2019)

Voglio sperare che le sue dimissioni siano sul tavolo firmate da tempo e che la decisione da parte sua sia presa, diversamente stesse attaccato al contratto perderebbe completamente la mia stima come uomo.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (29 Aprile 2019)

Come mai non sono ancora uscite le statistiche sulla posizione in classifica nell'anno solare?


----------



## Goro (29 Aprile 2019)

Fortunatissimo, sembra venga premiato per la sua incapacità


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Aprile 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ad ogni sputo mi auguro che Gattuso reagisca
> con un ceffone.
> Sarebbe meritato.
> Non parlerei in questi termini neppure citando Galliani, figurarsi Rino o altre leggende come Pippo o chi altro vi pare, solo perchè poi hanno deluso come allenatori.
> A tutto c'è un limite, diamoci una regolata.


Infatti a tutto c’è un limite. Anche alla figuraccia che si fa nel difendere un omuncolo da due soldi, attaccato lì solo per amore del denaro. Ormai ha mollato dal post derby, dopo che non gli hanno rinnovato il contratto.


----------



## Igniorante (30 Aprile 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Infatti a tutto c’è un limite. Anche alla figuraccia che si fa nel difendere un omuncolo da due soldi, attaccato lì solo per amore del denaro. Ormai ha mollato dal post derby, dopo che non gli hanno rinnovato il contratto.



Aggiungo che il Milan è più importante di qualsiasi giocatore, leggende incluse. 
Gattuso viene semplicemente ripagato con lo stesso comportamento che sta dimostrando verso i tifosi, che da lui si aspettavano il carattere e l'umiltà che da giocatore lo contraddistinguevano.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Aprile 2019)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Aggiungo che il Milan è più importante di qualsiasi giocatore, leggende incluse.
> Gattuso viene semplicemente ripagato con lo stesso comportamento che sta dimostrando verso i tifosi, che da lui si aspettavano il carattere e l'umiltà che da giocatore lo contraddistinguevano.


Onestamente? Chissenefrega delle leggende. Le leggende possono stare nei libri di storia, oggi abbiamo bisogno di gente competente. Le leggende sulla panchina del Milan hanno fatto schifo, anche umanamente parlando. Gattuso compreso.


----------



## Boomer (1 Maggio 2019)

Tic toc mio caro megalomane... 4 partite e sarai senza squadra. Avrai la dignità di accettare un nuovo contratto prima del 2021? Qualcuno ti assumerà? Chi ti proteggerà una volta fuori da Milanello dopo l'ennesimo fallimento?


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Maggio 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Tic toc mio caro megalomane... 4 partite e sarai senza squadra. Avrai la dignità di accettare un nuovo contratto prima del 2021? Qualcuno ti assumerà? Chi ti proteggerà una volta fuori da Milanello dopo l'ennesimo fallimento?



non vuole essere un peso per il milan. quindi ha anche una discreta autostima vedendo la situazione


----------



## Raryof (1 Maggio 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Tic toc mio caro megalomane... 4 partite e sarai senza squadra. Avrai la dignità di accettare un nuovo contratto prima del 2021? Qualcuno ti assumerà? Chi ti proteggerà una volta fuori da Milanello dopo l'ennesimo fallimento?



"Se avevano tenuto Mira magari ci si poteva arrivare quarti, 'a colpa è di Leo che ha preso giocatori sbagliati ehh si tocca con mano la delusione ma se la società vorrà io non sarò mai un peso e voglio rimanere perché c'è bisogno di veleno oggi più che mai e si tocca commano questo, la squadra c'è, è viva, sempre, me lo hanno dimostrato quando sono arrivati un'ora in ritardo agli allenamenti, quando hanno picchiati neldebby, quando hanno usato la magghia di Acebbi come scappo.. queste sò cose di spoiatoio, ma.. se becco chi fa a spia, no lo dico, se becco, comunque i ragazzi hanno dato tutto come gli dicevo, forse è mancato un po' di veleno e pacche, pacche sì, sulla lingua, pecché le cose le sanno anche fare ma non so, ehh.
Sono soddisfatto di questo ottavo posto, le altre sono lì, le possiamo prendere, se le società vuole accetto anche il rinnovo di un solo anno.. aumento? non c'è problema, forse sono troppi, ma io lo sento che la squadra c'è, penso che si può toccare commano questo".


----------



## mil77 (1 Maggio 2019)

.


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Maggio 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Lascia perdere è tutta gente da social leoni da tastiera...rino da allenatore è pessimo ma l'uomo cosa c'entra? Solo persone ignoranti e frustrate possono attaccare l'uomo...che poi *avessero almeno il coraggio di dirglielo in faccia.*..



ma cosa tiri fuori sempre sta storia, cos'è una rissa o un forum? lavori alla WWE??


----------



## mil77 (1 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma cosa tiri fuori sempre sta storia, cos'è una rissa o un forum? lavori alla WWE??



Non ho capito cosa vuoi dire??? Prima volta che scrivo un mess così e quindi non capisco ogni volta tiri fuori sta storia. E comunque odio con tutto il cuore chi attacca una persona sul lato umano, chiunque sia, senza conoscerla e senza avere il coraggio di dirglielo in faccia. Criticate quanto voletel l'allenatore o i giocatori, ma lasciate stare le persone...


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Maggio 2019)

anche io odio certe cose ma non vado a dire a chi le scrive che sono frustrati e ignoranti.

dici di non giudicare il lato umano se non si conosce e poi tu sei il primo che lo fai. è un forum, ognuno la pensa come vuole. di certo conosciamo più noi gattuso che tu qualche altro utente dai...

gattuso ha dimostrato di essere uno schifo dal lato umano. tutta finta sta persona. se a te piace buon per te, opinioni. 
fortunatamente tra un mese sparirà per sempre dal mondo milan, con disonore


----------



## Raryof (1 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> anche io odio certe cose ma non vado a dire a chi le scrive che sono frustrati e ignoranti.
> 
> dici di non giudicare il lato umano se non si conosce e poi tu sei il primo che lo fai. è un forum, ognuno la pensa come vuole. di certo conosciamo più noi gattuso che tu qualche altro utente dai...



Aahahaha stavo per scrivere la stessa cosa.. che gente.
E' come la gente che dice di non bestemmiare e poi caccia il porcone sentito e violento in pubblico.
Gattuso da personaggio pubblico può essere criticato e sbugiardato quando non arriva a capire le cose che dice, segno anche dell'inadeguatezza di un completo arrivista e finta vittima.


----------



## mil77 (1 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> anche io odio certe cose ma non vado a dire a chi le scrive che sono frustrati e ignoranti.
> 
> dici di non giudicare il lato umano se non si conosce e poi tu sei il primo che lo fai. è un forum, ognuno la pensa come vuole. di certo conosciamo più noi gattuso che tu qualche altro utente dai...
> 
> ...


Va bene ammetto di aver sbagliato ad usare quei termini, ma tu come definiresti chi scrive 10/20 messaggi al giorno sui social insultando una persona? Poi anche tu continui a scrivere che ha fatto schifo sul lato umano...boh. in base a che cosa? Io mi ******* perché qui ci sono mille insulti a Gattuso, poi se vai a Milanello o a Malpensa quando parte la squadra sono solo selfie con lui o grande Rino Rino prendili tutte a scarpate e così via...e cosa devo pensare??? C'è tanta gente che scrive una cosa e poi quando se lo trova davanti dice l'opposto...
P.s. a me Gattuso allenatore non solo non piace ma fa proprio schifo. 
P.p.s. secondo me tra 4 partite lascerà il Milan, ma non con disonore...rescinde il contratto senza prendere alcuna buonascita


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Maggio 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Va bene ammetto di aver sbagliato ad usare quei termini, ma tu come definiresti chi scrive 10/20 messaggi al giorno sui social insultando una persona? Poi anche tu continui a scrivere che ha fatto schifo sul lato umano...boh. in base a che cosa? Io mi ******* perché qui ci sono mille insulti a Gattuso, poi se vai a Milanello o a Malpensa quando parte la squadra sono solo selfie con lui o grande Rino Rino prendili tutte a scarpate e così via...e cosa devo pensare??? C'è tanta gente che scrive una cosa e poi quando se lo trova davanti dice l'opposto...
> P.s. a me Gattuso allenatore non solo non piace ma fa proprio schifo.
> P.p.s. secondo me tra 4 partite lascerà il Milan, ma non con disonore...rescinde il contratto senza prendere alcuna buonascita



il disonore se lo è guadagnato in stagione per ilsuo comportamento.

chi scrive 10-20 mess non lo so, ma essendo un forum... gattuso ispira crimine comunque.

e chi fa i selfie probabilmente non sono quelli che lo insultano, perchè ci sono quelli e quegli altri. io se mi chiede un passaggio in macchina lo metto sotto, di certo il selfie non glielo chiedo


----------



## mil77 (1 Maggio 2019)

.


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2019)

*Basta, parlate di calcio.
Se continuate vi banno.*


----------



## iceman. (1 Maggio 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> "Se avevano tenuto Mira magari ci si poteva arrivare quarti, 'a colpa è di Leo che ha preso giocatori sbagliati ehh si tocca con mano la delusione ma se la società vorrà io non sarò mai un peso e voglio rimanere perché c'è bisogno di veleno oggi più che mai e si tocca commano questo, la squadra c'è, è viva, sempre, me lo hanno dimostrato quando sono arrivati un'ora in ritardo agli allenamenti, quando hanno picchiati neldebby, quando hanno usato la magghia di Acebbi come scappo.. queste sò cose di spoiatoio, ma.. se becco chi fa a spia, no lo dico, se becco, comunque i ragazzi hanno dato tutto come gli dicevo, forse è mancato un po' di veleno e pacche, pacche sì, sulla lingua, pecché le cose le sanno anche fare ma non so, ehh.
> Sono soddisfatto di questo ottavo posto, le altre sono lì, le possiamo prendere, se le società vuole accetto anche il rinnovo di un solo anno.. aumento? non c'è problema, forse sono troppi, ma io lo sento che la squadra c'è, penso che si può toccare commano questo".



Comunque è gravissimo, un allenatore dovrebbe saper parlare decentemente.


----------



## Boomer (6 Maggio 2019)

Uno dei peggiori allenatori nel calcio mondiale. Eccovi la prova :


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Maggio 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Uno dei peggiori allenatori nel calcio mondiale. Eccovi la prova :



è riferito all intero campionato ?


----------



## Raryof (6 Maggio 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Uno dei peggiori allenatori nel calcio mondiale. Eccovi la prova :



Se è riferito all'intero campionato vuol dire che in decine di partite alcuni tempi di gioco li abbiamo giocati senza entrare nemmeno in area.
E' statistica, purtroppo.


----------



## Manue (6 Maggio 2019)

Il mister non sarà più il nostro allenatore l'anno prox, 
spero che si porti ovunque va almeno 3/4 della rosa...

bisogna rifondarla.


----------



## iceman. (6 Maggio 2019)

Ma perchè ha sempre la testa bassa in conferenza? Che nervoso.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (7 Maggio 2019)

-3... 

Tik tak tik tak...

Conto i minuti (di gioco) al suo addio... Sarà una vera festa di liberazione, altro che 25 aprile...


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (7 Maggio 2019)

J.Mauri: altro giocatore vittima della fossilità del turnover gottusiano. Dopo mesi, anni, anni di vita da fossile dimenticato, improvvisamente deve defossilizzarsi e pimpantemente soffia il posto ad un ammutinante Bakayoko.
Gioca una buona partita, facendo il passaggio filtrante decisivo per il primo gol di Suso.
Finirebbe di nuovo nella fossiloteca di Milanello non fosse per il centrocampo falcidiato.
Guarda caso Baka salì alla ribalta solo dopo esser stato chiamato in causa per necessità, per la rottura della Biglia.
Curiosamente è ancora l'infortunio di Biglia il crocevia per la ribalta di un reietto: oggi Mauri, prima Baka.

In tutta questa fatalità, l'allenatore assiste inerme; arrivando, causa la propria erronea gestione, a dover prendere scelte ineluttabili.
Gattuso ha una certa fortuna, che nelle situazioni catastrofiche da lui stesso create, ne esce miracolosamente vincente ma non convincendo; capitano di un equipaggio di ventura con gentaglia raccattata in ogni porto; a cui invece di insegnare a cazzare le vele, arriva a far scazzare chiunque, solleticati dall'idea di remare contro.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (7 Maggio 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Uno dei peggiori allenatori nel calcio mondiale. Eccovi la prova :



Non c'è neanche bisogno delle statistiche basta guardare le partite, se ti va bene riescono
a tirare in porta tre volte in 90' minuti, se ti va bene..


----------



## Albijol (7 Maggio 2019)

Ieri salvato dagli infortuni provvidenziali di Biglia e della turca, altrimenti col cacchio che l'avremmo vinta


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Maggio 2019)

Triste davvero, sta finendo malissimo e lui sta facendo di tutto pur di boicottarci. 

Gestione dello spogliatoio indegna. Davvero pensa di vincere 3 partite con Mauri titolare? 

E poi ha stancato con la giustificazione degli arbitri. Evidentemente punta ad allenare la Juve tra qualche anno.


----------



## Pitermilanista (7 Maggio 2019)

Divertentissimo come i salsicciari stiano sfruttando ogni appiglio, tipo l'episodio di ieri sera, per rimpinguare la falsa narrativa del "gruppo mediocre e ingestibile".

Si parla di una bestia cavernicola che ha messo le mani addosso a un sessantenne (Joe Jordan), vorrei ricordarlo.

Il caos l'ha creato lui, solo lui. Ha fatto esplodere un gruppo non di campioni, ma certamente superiore a quello dell'Atalanta per esempio, quando con una gestione appena sufficiente sarebbe ora sopra l'Inter e già matematicamente in Champions. Per ripicche personali, per pura stupidità, per mediocrità innata, o forse per la tristezza di non vedersi ogni giorno col suo amato compagno di salsicce.

270 minuti all'alba, se Dio vuole.


----------



## koti (7 Maggio 2019)

Si sta dimostrando inadeguato a gestire uno spogliatoio a questi livelli. Ho visto più casini sotto la sua gestione che nei passati venti anni di Milan messi insieme.


----------



## Manue (7 Maggio 2019)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Divertentissimo come i salsicciari stiano sfruttando ogni appiglio, tipo l'episodio di ieri sera, per rimpinguare la falsa narrativa del "gruppo mediocre e ingestibile".
> 
> Si parla di una bestia cavernicola che ha messo le mani addosso a un sessantenne (Joe Jordan), vorrei ricordarlo.
> 
> ...




Non so cosa intendi per salsicciari, 
io Gattuso lo vorrei cambiare da Gennaio 2018, 

ma il gruppo del Milan è mediocre.

Se per assurdo fai il conto di quanti punti farebbe Conte in ogni di queste squadre, 
con le altre ne farebbe di più.


----------



## Boomer (7 Maggio 2019)

Io sono terrorizzato che questo raccomandato ipocrita e megalomane rimanga anche l'anno prossimo. Ho questa tremenda paura.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Maggio 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Io sono terrorizzato che questo raccomandato ipocrita e megalomane rimanga anche l'anno prossimo. Ho questa tremenda paura.



No, dai è impossibile.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (7 Maggio 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Io sono terrorizzato che questo raccomandato ipocrita e megalomane rimanga anche l'anno prossimo. Ho questa tremenda paura.




Ho questo sentore anche io, se arriviamo quarti rimane per me


----------



## sette (7 Maggio 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho questo sentore anche io, se arriviamo quarti rimane per me



per me rimane anche se non arriviamo quarti


----------



## Boomer (7 Maggio 2019)

sette ha scritto:


> per me rimane anche se non arriviamo quarti



Io mi prenderò una pausa dal Milan nel caso. Non voglio più vederlo questo maniaco.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Maggio 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Io mi prenderò una pausa dal Milan nel caso. Non voglio più vederlo questo maniaco.



Maniaco....


----------



## Goro (7 Maggio 2019)

Con questo contratto me lo immagino a baciare i piedi a Mirabelli fino alla morte, dopo questa avventura


----------



## sette (7 Maggio 2019)

Goro ha scritto:


> Con questo contratto me lo immagino a baciare i piedi a Mirabelli fino alla morte, dopo questa avventura



Prima o poi torneranno a "lavorare" assieme, non da noi ovviamente.


----------



## __king george__ (7 Maggio 2019)

se resta stacco…

se viene un allenatore triste o facciamo una campagna acquista indegna mi inc..rò e mi amareggerò ma ci sarò come sempre,,,ma se resta lui semplicemente stacco


----------



## Raryof (7 Maggio 2019)

Quando sei Gennaro Gattuso e ti guardi Liverpool Barca alla tele... e ti scoppia il televisore per colpa dell'energia negativa di un evento così senza senso.
Come far vedere un ***** ad un tizio a cui lo hanno appena tagliato netto.


----------



## Boomer (9 Maggio 2019)

Conferenza media di Ottuso : Si facciamo schifo , sono depresso... Mira dovee seii? Mi manchi... Un po' di salsicce le abbiamo qua? Senza legnate sui denti e il veleno non si va da nessuna parte... Mi sembri una persona gagliarda ma non so... Sta robba qua mi manda in confusione... 


Conferenza media di Klopp : Non vedo l'ora di giocare. Possiamo recuperare lo svantaggio anche se di 3 gol...Daremo tutto.

L'altro giorno ho fatto un sogno bellissimo dove Gattuso veniva arrestato dalla guardia di finanza... Peccato mi sia svegliato poco dopo.


----------



## 7vinte (9 Maggio 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Conferenza media di Ottuso : Si facciamo schifo , sono depresso... Mira dovee seii? Mi manchi... Un po' di salsicce le abbiamo qua? Senza legnate sui denti e il veleno non si va da nessuna parte... Mi sembri una persona gagliarda ma non so... Sta robba qua mi manda in confusione...
> 
> 
> Conferenza media di Klopp : Non vedo l'ora di giocare. Possiamo recuperare lo svantaggio anche se di 3 gol...Daremo tutto.
> ...



Per quanto possa non sopportare il Gattuso allenatore, questa affermazione è vergognosa


----------



## Zenos (10 Maggio 2019)

-2 conferenze,forse.


----------



## Shmuk (10 Maggio 2019)

Le conferenze di Gattuso mi fanno la stessa impressione degli editoriali dell'anno scorso...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Per quanto possa non sopportare il Gattuso allenatore, questa affermazione è vergognosa



C'è un indagine per riciclaggio che tocca Gattuso, non vedo lo scandalo di quell'affermazione


----------



## 7vinte (10 Maggio 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> C'è un indagine per riciclaggio che tocca Gattuso, non vedo lo scandalo di quell'affermazione



Perché uno dovrebbe essere felicissimo per l'arresto


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Perché uno dovrebbe essere felicissimo per l'arresto




Sono battute alla fine dai.


----------



## Zenos (10 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Perché uno dovrebbe essere felicissimo per l'arresto



Non basterebbe neanche quello,Gazidis e Scaroni lo confermerebbero e chiederebbero dei permessi speciali per farlo allenare.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Maggio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Perché uno dovrebbe essere felicissimo per l'arresto



Se è colpevole, io sono felice quando uno che commette un reato viene punito, qualsiasi personaggio sia.


----------



## Raryof (10 Maggio 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> C'è un indagine per riciclaggio che tocca Gattuso, non vedo lo scandalo di quell'affermazione



Motivo in più per cacciarlo.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (12 Maggio 2019)

-2... DUE partite e non dovrò più vederlo sulla panchina del Milan...

Solo un'ameba come montella poteva far sembrare che il Milan gattusiano fosse in grado di tenere il campo...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Maggio 2019)

in realtà.. sono proprio i giocatori che dopo il vantaggio si sono rintanati 
lo stesso Gattuso si lamentava x aver abbassato il baricentro 

ma si vede che con tutti questi giovani non è semplice...
solo Bakayoko dava la sensazione di tranquillità..

oppure rivedi gli stessi movimenti del 1 tempo pure nel secondo? 
io francamente no.. hanno smesso di farlo e non grazie ai viola


----------



## Beppe85 (12 Maggio 2019)

.


----------



## Beppe85 (12 Maggio 2019)

.


----------



## Beppe85 (12 Maggio 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Se è colpevole, io sono felice quando uno che commette un reato viene punito, qualsiasi personaggio sia.



Maria santissima.... felici perché altri vengono puniti...
E siamo su Milan Forum....
Se qualcuno viene condannato a me spiace! E non certo perché ritengo che i colpevoli vadano assolti! È giusto che chi ha sbagliato paghi ma... esser felici perché le persone vanno in galera... mi pare decisamente troppo. Se ti rende felice sapere quali sono le disgrazie altrui... mi sa che hai un bel problema...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Maggio 2019)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Maria santissima.... felici perché altri vengono puniti...
> E siamo su Milan Forum....
> Se qualcuno viene condannato a me spiace! E non certo perché ritengo che i colpevoli vadano assolti! È giusto che chi ha sbagliato paghi ma... esser felici perché le persone vanno in galera... mi pare decisamente troppo. Se ti rende felice sapere quali sono le disgrazie altrui... mi sa che hai un bel problema...



Sono felice perchè chi viene punito non potrà arrecare danni o guai agli altri in un futuro prossimo, è piuttosto semplice la cosa.


----------



## Zenos (12 Maggio 2019)

Tutte le più pessimistiche previsioni si stanno avverando,Milan fuori dalla CL,squadra mediocrizzata,Leo in dubbio e probabile conferma di questo mediocre.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (12 Maggio 2019)

Spero che Piatek ti spacchi la faccia.


----------



## Boomer (13 Maggio 2019)

Vi ricordate le dichiarazioni post partita col Parma? Mi tengo stretto il punto , campo difficile e avversario ostico.

Oggi il Parma ha preso 3 pippe dal Bologna.


----------



## Zenos (13 Maggio 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Vi ricordate le dichiarazioni post partita col Parma? Mi tengo stretto il punto , campo difficile e avversario ostico.
> 
> Oggi il Parma ha preso 3 pippe dal Bologna.



Ne ha presi 4...In realtà non ricordo un avversario che Gattuso non abbia definito ostico.


----------



## Boomer (19 Maggio 2019)

VATTENE VIA ridicolo


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Maggio 2019)

Incapace


----------



## mandraghe (19 Maggio 2019)

e ColPa dElla rOsA! gAtUs sTa fAciEnd uN mIrAcOl!!11!!!!


----------



## Blu71 (19 Maggio 2019)

Via subito. Mediocre.


----------



## Zenos (19 Maggio 2019)

Ha battuto il Real Frosinone. Gli rinnovano il contratto.


----------



## kekkopot (19 Maggio 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ha battuto il Real Frosinone. Gli rinnovano il contratto.


A parte che non è finita  Ma abbiamo anche sofferto per batterlo. A questo punto non sono così convinto di vincere con la Spal


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (19 Maggio 2019)

Non vedo l'ora che se ne vada...

Non vedo l'ora di tornare a vedere il Milan che fa un passaggio in verticale...


----------



## mandraghe (19 Maggio 2019)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Non vedo l'ora che se ne vada...
> 
> Non vedo l'ora di tornare a vedere il Milan che fa un passaggio in verticale...



1 partita, se Dio vuole abbiamo ancora una partita


----------



## __king george__ (19 Maggio 2019)

tra pochi minuti mancherà solo una partita alla fine...o per lui o per me...spero per il buffon raccomandato ovviamente


----------



## Chrissonero (19 Maggio 2019)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Non vedo l'ora che se ne vada...
> 
> Non vedo l'ora di tornare a vedere il Milan che fa un passaggio in verticale...



Aldilà di Gattuso io non vedo la ora di tornare a vedere gente a centrocampo che possa fare un passaggio in verticale.. con Kessiè, Bakayoko e bella compagnia cosa ti aspettavi?


----------



## Boomer (19 Maggio 2019)

Senza Donnarumma avresti perso dal Frosinone retrocesso grazie alla tua incompetenza. 

O forse volevi perdere apposta?


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Maggio 2019)

Più guardo codesto più penso a Gimli de il Signore degli anelli


----------



## Schism75 (19 Maggio 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Aldilà di Gattuso io non vedo la ora di tornare a vedere gente a centrocampo che possa fare un passaggio in verticale.. con Kessiè, Bakayoko e bella compagnia cosa ti aspettavi?



Di dominare almeno contro il Frosinone retrocesso in casa. O è troppo anche questo?


----------



## alcyppa (19 Maggio 2019)

A scai stanno pompando tantissimo col "hai metto il meglio con quello che avevi"....


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (19 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Più guardo codesto più penso a Gimli de il Signore degli anelli



L'espressione facciale effettivamente è uguale.


----------



## Chrissonero (19 Maggio 2019)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Di dominare almeno contro il Frosinone retrocesso in casa. O è troppo anche questo?



Il calcio non è matematica, per esempio oggi l'Empoli ne ha fatto 4 al Torino e la Samp ha pareggiato a 0 col Chievo..

Sulla partita di oggi ma tu hai visto la prestazione che hanno fatto i vari RR, Kessiè, Bakayoko e Calhanoglu?


----------



## mandraghe (19 Maggio 2019)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> A scai stanno pompando tantissimo col "hai metto il meglio con quello che avevi"....



Beh col vicecapocannoniere del campionato con Baka e il numero 10 del Brasile stare dietro a Djmsiti, Masiello, Hateboer, De Roon e compagnia cantante è davvero un'impresa. Un'impresa al rovescio ma sempre impresa è.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Più guardo codesto più penso a Gimli de il Signore degli anelli



Non insultare Gimli per piacere


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (19 Maggio 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Aldilà di Gattuso io non vedo la ora di tornare a vedere gente a centrocampo che possa fare un passaggio in verticale.. con Kessiè, Bakayoko e bella compagnia cosa ti aspettavi?



Mi aspettavo quantomeno di non avere il baricentro nella nostra trequarti...


----------



## __king george__ (19 Maggio 2019)

ma è vero che la curva ha intonato cori a gattuso? ahahahahah che schifo…

d'altronde una curva gestita da strani figuri calabresi che applaudono un altrettanto brutto figuro calabrese…

(non ce l'ho con i calabresi eh...non incominciate)


----------



## Schism75 (19 Maggio 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Il calcio non è matematica, per esempio oggi l'Empoli ne ha fatto 4 al Torino e la Samp ha pareggiato a 0 col Chievo..
> 
> Sulla partita di oggi ma tu hai visto la prestazione che hanno fatto i vari RR, Kessiè, Bakayoko e Calhanoglu?



C’è sempre una giustificazione da spendere in favore di Gattuso. A me delle altre squadre non interessa nulla, a parte il fatto che l’empoli si stava giocando la serie A e il Frosinone no. Noi ci stavamo giocando la Champions, ma al solito squadra inguardabile anche come grinta e voglia. Ma ci si nasconde sempre dietro la non adeguatezza della rosa, mai nel dare le responsabilità principali di questo scempio a chi prepara e allena la squadra.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (20 Maggio 2019)

-1...

Poi non lo voglio più vedere...


----------



## Guglielmo90 (20 Maggio 2019)

Dai, ultima partita e l'incubo è finito.


----------



## Black (20 Maggio 2019)

ultima settimana. Gennaro, per piacere lascia il posto a qualcuno di più capace. Così potremo dimenticare questo periodo e ritornare ad amarti per tutto ciò che hai fatto in campo


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Maggio 2019)

Si conferma da solo e si da i complimenti a se stesso..

Che allenatore vergognoso, in linea con i Brocchi Montella Inzaghi vari.. forse anche peggio


----------



## varvez (20 Maggio 2019)

1 partita alla chiusura del topic. Si godicchia


----------



## Zenos (20 Maggio 2019)

varvez ha scritto:


> 1 partita alla chiusura del topic. Si godicchia



Se acciuffa il 4 posto non credo. Se arriva 5 ci sono comunque buone possibilità che rimanga,al Milan oramai succede sempre la cosa peggiore.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Maggio 2019)

10 punti si è fatto recuperare da Gasperini.. ma vergognati va, e si vergognassero tutti gli amiconi in studio


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2019)

Ok, adesso via. Sciò.


----------



## iceman. (26 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ok, adesso via. Sciò.



Ma quale sciò, questo resta.


----------



## Solo (26 Maggio 2019)

Dimettiti, buffone


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Maggio 2019)

A mai più rivederci.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Maggio 2019)

La stagione é finita. Il nostro non-allenatore ci é costato la CL.


VATTENE FINALMENTE. 

Esigo l'esonero gia nella notte.


----------



## Djici (26 Maggio 2019)

E gia stato esonerato o no ?


----------



## Hellscream (26 Maggio 2019)

Non lo voglio vedere più nemmeno in cartolina.


----------



## 6milan (26 Maggio 2019)

Ma dove via? Ha fatto un ottimo lavoro, è riuscito a fare 2 punti in più dello scorso anno... Mah


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Maggio 2019)

Addio.


----------



## BossKilla7 (26 Maggio 2019)

Liberiiiiiii


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Maggio 2019)

Mi auguro esista la clausola champion per sto qua, almeno non si becca altri soldi per l'esonero


----------



## mandraghe (26 Maggio 2019)

Questo ignorante si deve prendere il veleno, le legnate, la bava alla bocca e levarsi di culo, abbiamo perso la champions per colpa di questo cialtrone. 12 punti ci ha preso l’Atalanta, una roba vergognosa.


----------



## Boomer (26 Maggio 2019)

Complimenti.


----------



## Rossonero per sempre (26 Maggio 2019)

Vattene, stasera, ora.
Veloce.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Maggio 2019)

Via dalle palle questo sfigato.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (26 Maggio 2019)

L'unica consolazione è che questo venga immediatamente esonerato. Peggior allenatore degli ultimi 20 anni. Parimerito con Inzaghi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Maggio 2019)

Ricordiamo il motto dei gattuser, siamo quarti cit.


----------



## __king george__ (26 Maggio 2019)

vattene via maledetto lombrico


----------



## Chrissonero (26 Maggio 2019)

Troppi codardi da tastiera qui..


----------



## 1972 (26 Maggio 2019)

via, nell' ordine: leonardo, maldini, gattuso,95 % di pseudo giocatori , preparatori atletici e il resto del ciarpame a libro paga.


----------



## Hellscream (26 Maggio 2019)

Ancora non l'hanno esonerato quest'uomo inutile?


----------



## Rossonero per sempre (26 Maggio 2019)

Perché ancora non leggo notizie sull’esonero? Seriamente non riuscirò a dormire se non lo cacciano subito.


----------



## iceman. (26 Maggio 2019)

Staranno festeggiando il 5° posto, e i grandi segmentini da lui conquistati.


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2019)

Adesso si sbrigassero a prendere una decisione. Ci manca solo un'altra settimana di interviste ai suoi amici che dicono che deve rimanere....


----------



## iceman. (26 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Adesso si sbrigassero a prendere una decisione. Ci manca solo un'altra settimana di interviste ai suoi amici che dicono che deve rimanere....



Massì, figurati, la decisione la prenderemo il 31 di agosto, c'è tempo"cit


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Maggio 2019)

Vorrei tanto sapere come sono andate le cose per il mancato esonero di Gattuso a Dicembre, quali sono state le difficoltà e i problemi che hanno impedito di fare una scelta che ora ci avrebbe mandato in champion.


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Maggio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> mi ero ripromesso di non scrivere più fino a fine campionato, troppi difensori gattusiani. Mi dava il voltastomaco. Ma ormai i giochi sono quasi fatti, e purtroppo l'incompetente è riuscito a non farci andare in champions quasi sicuramente anche quest'anno. Molti diranno che è prematuro, ma bisogna guardare due cose, in primis la mancanza di gioco di questa squadra, e il calendario. Ad oggi servono circa 20 punti per arrivare in champions. E io non credo li faremo visto il calendario, o meglio temo che ci siano poche possibilità. Tutto questo grazie alle idee balorde del non allenatore che ci ritroviamo. *oggi benché tutti dicano il contrario, era una partita fondamentale. A fine campionato potremmo rimpiangere non aver fatto nemmeno un punto stasera.*


*

*
.


----------



## mandraghe (26 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Adesso si sbrigassero a prendere una decisione. Ci manca solo un'altra settimana di interviste ai suoi amici che dicono che deve rimanere....




Se non si sbrigano tra un po’ il Papa invece di parlare dei miracoli di Gesù parlerà dei miracoli di San Gino Rattuso.


----------



## Love (26 Maggio 2019)

spero che per decidere non si appendano ai punti fatti e a quelli mancanti per andare in cl e menate del genere...devono tener conto dei giocatori che questo ha fatto peggiorare...piatek ad esempio...un altro anno con gattuso e torna a giocare nella serie b polacca..rendiamoci conto.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Maggio 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Se non si sbrigano tra un po’ il Papa invece di parlare dei miracoli di Gesù parlerà dei miracoli di San Gino Rattuso.



Il sangue di san gennaro a Napoli in realtà è quello di Gattuso!


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Maggio 2019)

vattene traditore


----------



## LukeLike (26 Maggio 2019)

Ma ci sarebbe davvero qualcuno disposto a guardare il Milan l'anno prossimo in caso di riconferma di questo qui a parte la curva di decerebrati cronici?


----------



## Hellscream (26 Maggio 2019)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ma ci sarebbe davvero qualcuno disposto a guardare il Milan l'anno prossimo in caso di riconferma di questo qui a parte la curva di decerebrati cronici?



Io no, già quest'anno dopo l'eliminazione vergognosa dalla EL ho visto pochissime partite, figurati se tengono sto ********* ignorante


----------



## Igniorante (26 Maggio 2019)

Ora vattene.
Fuori dalle palle.


----------



## varvez (26 Maggio 2019)

Non ho sentito le parole "dimissioni" o "esonero". Colpa mia?


----------



## Lucocco 2 (26 Maggio 2019)

Purtroppo, il problema è il gioco della squadra. Anche nelle ultime quattro partite, tutte vinte, la squadra non ha fatto bene. Purtroppo non cresciamo, è giusto che ne paghi le conseguenze


----------



## varvez (26 Maggio 2019)

Ma se nessuno gli ha detto che se ne andrà, a cosa si riferiva due mesi fa quando ha minacciato con quel "parlerò tra due mesi"?

Buffone.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (26 Maggio 2019)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ma ci sarebbe davvero qualcuno disposto a guardare il Milan l'anno prossimo in caso di riconferma di questo qui a parte la curva di decerebrati cronici?



Eccomi, sempre qua a fianco al Milan


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Maggio 2019)

Io a prescindere dalla classifica finale, non ho mai visto il Milan giocare così male in tutta la mia vita.
Ogni partita è stata un'agonia incredibile a parte 2-3 partite. 
Dal Dudelange alla Juventus è stato un continuo tribolare, io e mio padre ora abbiamo meno anni di vita da vivere per colpa di questa squadra e allenatore.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (27 Maggio 2019)

La cosa assurda è che anche le ultime quattro partite le abbiamo giocate comunque da schifo e vinte per il rotto della cuffia contro avversarie già in vacanza. Anticalcio fino alla fine.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Maggio 2019)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> La cosa assurda è che anche le ultime quattro partite le abbiamo giocate comunque da schifo e vinte per il rotto della cuffia contro avversarie già in vacanza. Anticalcio fino alla fine.



Proprio così.

Chi vorrebbe la conferma di Gattuso è in malafede.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (27 Maggio 2019)

Sono le 2:22 e non leggo ancora dell'esonero dell'incapace...

Forse i nostri dirigenti stanno seguendo l'evoluzione delle elezioni europee in diretta? Finito lo spoglio lo esonerano?


----------



## Albijol (27 Maggio 2019)

Io fino a quando Gazidis non mi annuncia il nuovo allenatore non riesco a dormire sereno


----------



## SoloMVB (27 Maggio 2019)

Sono le 7.48 e ancora non leggo dell'esonero.


----------



## varvez (27 Maggio 2019)

Ha detto quello ha minacciato di dire "tra 2 mesi"? A cosa si riferiva? Mistero.


----------



## Solo (27 Maggio 2019)

varvez ha scritto:


> Ha detto quello ha minacciato di dire "tra 2 mesi"? A cosa si riferiva? Mistero.


Ma figurati. Ha la coda di paglia. Vuole restare sulla panchina.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Maggio 2019)

varvez ha scritto:


> Ha detto quello ha minacciato di dire "tra 2 mesi"? A cosa si riferiva? Mistero.



Ecco appunto, e con quella conferenza ha praticamente sabotato una stagione.


----------



## IlMusagete (27 Maggio 2019)

Quando chiuderà finalmente questo topic?? sto contando le ore..

Tornando indietro io quest'anno non ricordo UNA singola partita giocata bene dal 1° al 90° minuto, un continuo martellamento di genitali...mai visto uno schifo del genere nel Milan..è una cosa che rabbrividisco al pensiero di sorbirmi un altro anno di anticalcio.


----------



## Raryof (27 Maggio 2019)

IlMusagete ha scritto:


> Quando chiuderà finalmente questo topic?? sto contando le ore..
> 
> Tornando indietro io quest'anno non ricordo UNA singola partita giocata bene dal 1° al 90° minuto, un continuo martellamento di genitali...mai visto uno schifo del genere nel Milan..è una cosa che rabbrividisco al pensiero di sorbirmi un altro anno di anticalcio.



E' un anno e passa che soffro a vedere 'sta squadra, è da quando si è sgamato come falso paraculo che vedere le partite del Milan è diventata una sofferenza.
E' un anno e mezzo che uno stagista è ancora lì al suo posto per crediti da giocatore e situazione instabile.
E' un anno che mancano i tempi tecnici per mandarlo a casa.
Siamo a lunedì e ancora non leggo dell'esonero, ho letto solo strane dichiarazioni "l'obbiettivo non era arrivarci ma provarci", dette ovviamente prima della fine della stagione per prenderci tutto per il deretano.

Che qualcuno ci stia facendo un po' troppo la bocca alla panchina del Milan? quel qualcuno che giustamente ne fa una questione di soldi e prestigio, se riesce a rimanere pure dopo ieri, dopo l'ennesima rivoluzione dirigenziale, Rattuso rimarrà con noi ancora per tanti anni, finché lo stage di comprensione del ruolo non sarà finito.
Strano che il premio Bearzot non lo abbiano dato a lui, del resto è bravino.


----------



## Zenos (27 Maggio 2019)

.


----------



## Wildbone (27 Maggio 2019)

Purtroppo, la verità è che venire sulla panchina del Milan adesso è un rischio anche per un allenatore di terza fascia.
Soltanto uno stipendiato di Elliott accetterebbe, ma a quel punto non gliene fregherebbe più di tanto di andare oltre a quelle due/tre richieste che gli farebbe la società.


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Maggio 2019)

Stavo ripensando al fatto che da quando si è seduto sulla nostra panchina questo inetto non ha centrato uno e dico un solo obiettivo. L’anno scorso oltre alle varie figure di palta contro squadre retrocesse è riuscito a perdere una finale, uscire dall’EL agli ottavi, mancare la qualificazione alla CL. Quest’anno un’altra finale persa, fuori ai gironi di EL, fuori dalla CI con una partita imbarazzante in casa contro la Lazio e dulcis in fundo non è arrivato in CL nell’anno del suicidio delle romane. E ho tralasciato il fatto di non aver valorizzato Higuain più i talenti che la nuova società gli ha messo a disposizione. Direi che questo basta e avanza per tutti i coraggiosi che vanno dicendo che non è solo colpa sua. Zero obiettivo centrati, ripartire con questo qui significa fermarsi ancor prima di cominciare


----------



## iceman. (27 Maggio 2019)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Stavo ripensando al fatto che da quando si è seduto sulla nostra panchina questo inetto non ha centrato uno e dico un solo obiettivo. L’anno scorso oltre alle varie figure di palta contro squadre retrocesse è riuscito a perdere una finale, uscire dall’EL agli ottavi, mancare la qualificazione alla CL. Quest’anno un’altra finale persa, fuori ai gironi di EL, fuori dalla CI con una partita imbarazzante in casa contro la Lazio e dulcis in fundo non è arrivato in CL nell’anno del suicidio delle romane. E ho tralasciato il fatto di non aver valorizzato Higuain più i talenti che la nuova società gli ha messo a disposizione. Direi che questo basta e avanza per tutti i coraggiosi che vanno dicendo che non è solo colpa sua. Zero obiettivo centrati, ripartire con questo qui significa fermarsi ancor prima di cominciare



Ma uno che perde una finale 4 a 0 con la juventus non può che essere scarso.


----------



## IlMusagete (27 Maggio 2019)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Stavo ripensando al fatto che da quando si è seduto sulla nostra panchina questo inetto non ha centrato uno e dico un solo obiettivo. L’anno scorso oltre alle varie figure di palta contro squadre retrocesse è riuscito a perdere una finale, uscire dall’EL agli ottavi, mancare la qualificazione alla CL. Quest’anno un’altra finale persa, fuori ai gironi di EL, fuori dalla CI con una partita imbarazzante in casa contro la Lazio e dulcis in fundo non è arrivato in CL nell’anno del suicidio delle romane. E ho tralasciato il fatto di non aver valorizzato Higuain più i talenti che la nuova società gli ha messo a disposizione. Direi che questo basta e avanza per tutti i coraggiosi che vanno dicendo che non è solo colpa sua. Zero obiettivo centrati, ripartire con questo qui significa fermarsi ancor prima di cominciare



E soprattutto con l'aggravante di aver giocato da schifo per tutto il tempo del suo insediamento sulla nostra panchina, almeno se mi fossi divertito a vedere le partite avrei avuto molto meno da dire (vedi periodo con Clarence in panca) ma qui veramente zero gioco, zero obbiettivi centrati, e ZERO valorizzazione di giocatori alla faccia del "progetto giovani" che intendono mettere in atto (giusto Baka ma lui si solo riportato ai suoi livelli del Monaco, per di più ha rivisto il campo solo con Biglia e Jack rotti sennò stava ancora a fare la muffa assieme a Bertolacci e Mauri).

Un allenatore il cui credo calcistico va contro tutto ciò che amo di questo meraviglioso sport, ha fatto il suo apprendistato sulle nostre spalle (come tanti prima di lui) ed è ora che levi le tende per appurata inadeguatezza, prima che inizi ad odiarlo anche come persona ed è quello che temevo all'inizio del suo mandato.


----------



## Goro (27 Maggio 2019)

E' IL curatore fallimentare del calcio, uno che va o arriva in situazioni disperate o al limite e finisce di distruggere tutto quanto.

Come se non bastasse, è anche uno dei mille tentacoli di Mendes, il personaggio più losco del calcio, questo portoghese di mezzo è l'indice di marciume che gravità attorno alle società con cui fa "affari".


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (27 Maggio 2019)

è riuscito a far le scarpe a Leonardo, penalizzando i suoi nuovi acquisti Piatek e Paquetà e Bakayoko (cha ha giocato per forza), ma pure Castillejo e Laxalt, e Conti e Caldara. Ha messo il proprio ego davanti a tutto e tutti e davanti al Milan, facendoci fallire la CL.
A questo punto credo che rimarrà anche la prossima stagione: Elliott e Gazidis non guardano le partite ma ascoltano i pareri degli espertoni di calcio, ed è tutto un coro pro-Gattuso; non penso che abbiano voglia di mettersi contro ai mass-media.


----------



## varvez (27 Maggio 2019)

Ragazzi, si chiude!


----------



## Blu71 (28 Maggio 2019)

Buona fortuna comunque ad un vero Milanista.


----------



## Victorss (28 Maggio 2019)

Riporto anche qui nel topic dedicato a Rino quanto ho scritto nell altra discussione..
Non vedevo l'ora che arrivasse questo momento..questo anno leggere certe cose rivolte verso Rino è stato difficilissimo..ogni volta per me è stata come una pugnalata al cuore..
Grande uomo e grande Milanista, a volte mi ha fatto anche un po pena per quanto l'ho visto sofferente. Mi mancherà non vederlo più alle conferenze stampa prepartita adesso che so che non ci sarà più.
Non avevo dubbi che lasciasse rinunciando a soldi, non ho avuto dubbi nemmeno per un istante.
Finalmente posso sperare che da domani quando non sarà più l'allenatore del Milan tutti i tifosi tornino a portargli il rispetto e l'amore che si merita per tutto quello che ha fatto con la nostra maglia.
Ti voglio bene Rino e te ne vorrò sempre grande cuore rossonero.


----------



## Miracle1980 (28 Maggio 2019)

Differenza di vedute significa ridimensionamento. La squadra perderà pezzi importanti (attenzione anche a Romagnoli) e Gattuso non ci sta evidentemente. Ragazzi...Rino per dimettersi significa che gliel'hanno fatta grossa. Nel senso che gli avranno spiegato per bene come funzioneranno le prossime stagioni. Vendita dei migliori per pareggiare con la UEFA. Obiettivo massimo l'entrata in Europa League e poi successivamente, dopo 2-3 anni qualche investimento per entrare in Champions o magari affidarsi alla SuperLega per qualche entrata extra.
È finita amici. Avevano fatto all-in su questa stagione ma non poteva essere detto. 
Tristezza a mille per la situazione e per Ringhio. Uno dei pochi uomini onesti e coerenti rimasti in questo sport. Arrivederci e grazie di tutto eroe.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (28 Maggio 2019)

Pare che siamo ai titoli di coda. Il suo allontanamento è sacrosanto, poco da dire. Come scrivevo già stamattina ha fallito tutto il fallibile, sia come risultati sia come gioco sia come sviluppo dei giocatori...sembrava aver almeno compattato il gruppo a livello umano ma anche in quel settore sulla lunga distanza ha cannato. Ho davvero temuto la conferma, anche se le recenti e sibilline dichiarazioni di Scaroni e Maldini avevano fatto intuire qualcosa. Ma probabilmente, come da prima impressione, questa minacciata conferma altro non era che un modo per indorare la pillola DiFra o Inzaghi o Jardim, oppure la solita propaganda dei tanti amici giornalisti. Quanto ai soldi, non mi farei illusioni perché nessuno si dimette rinunciandovi, o avrà una buonuscita oppure ha una nuova panchina già pronta.

A proposito del lato umano, non ho l'abitudine di insultare e mi danno fastidio gli insulti a Montolivo, per dire, figuriamoci a un protagonista del grande Milan del passato. Anche se rispetto ciò che ha fatto in campo, devo dire però che caratterialmente Gattuso non è stato mai il personaggio che amo, certe figuracce che ci ha fatto fare tipo quella con Jordan o con il coro su Leonardo non le ho mai digerite, non è questo lo stile che voglio al Milan. Vabbé, questione di gusti. Forse questo mi ha aiutato a vedere con distacco il Gattuso allenatore ed a intuirne con largo anticipo, almeno da Milan Benevento 0-1, il rovinoso fallimento futuro...nemmeno quando eravamo terzi sono saltato sul carro, per usare un'espressione cara a Rino. Anche diversi atteggiamenti e dichiarazioni da allenatore mi hanno lasciato a dir poco perplesso, su tutte le dichiarazioni pre Samp-Milan che ci hanno in pratica mandato in vacca la stagione e l'incontro pubblico con Mendes.

Non riesco manco ad essere contento perché è comunque troppo tardi e un'occasione come quella di quest'anno non so se ricapiterà, in un campionato scarso come mai se ne erano visti bastava davvero poco per arrivare in Champions, bastava cambiare un allenatore che ti perde in casa con la Fiorentina schierando Calabria mezzala (solo per menzionare una delle innumerevoli nefandezze commesse)...ma poteva essere dopo l'Olympiakos, dopo il Frosinone, dopo il Bologna, dopo i due derby ecc. A parte il fatto che io ero pure contro la conferma l'anno scorso, ancora peggio è stato tenerlo tutto l'anno. Ed eccoci a rimpiangere una colossale occasione persa.


----------



## Zenos (28 Maggio 2019)

Finalmente.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (28 Maggio 2019)

Rino ha praticamente distrutto il poco che era rimasto del Milan. Non lo ricorderó con affetto come tecnico.. è riuscito a fallire in tutto, collezionando record negativi.. in ultimo facendo andar via leo e paolo fallendo il quarto posto più facile del decennio... e 0 giocatori valorizzati.


----------



## Zenos (28 Maggio 2019)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Rino ha praticamente distrutto il poco che era rimasto del Milan. Non lo ricorderó con affetto come tecnico.. è riuscito a fallire in tutto, collezionando record negativi.. in ultimo facendo andar via leo e paolo fallendo il quarto posto più facile del decennio... e 0 giocatori valorizzati.



Ovviamente sono d'accordo. Ma per parte della stampa Gattuso è l'uomo dei miracoli,guardacaso sono gli stessi che oggi lo incensano perché non accetta un progetto in quanto poco ambizioso.
Proprio per questo motivo io sono tranquillo.


----------



## numero 3 (28 Maggio 2019)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Stavo ripensando al fatto che da quando si è seduto sulla nostra panchina questo inetto non ha centrato uno e dico un solo obiettivo. L’anno scorso oltre alle varie figure di palta contro squadre retrocesse è riuscito a perdere una finale, uscire dall’EL agli ottavi, mancare la qualificazione alla CL. Quest’anno un’altra finale persa, fuori ai gironi di EL, fuori dalla CI con una partita imbarazzante in casa contro la Lazio e dulcis in fundo non è arrivato in CL nell’anno del suicidio delle romane. E ho tralasciato il fatto di non aver valorizzato Higuain più i talenti che la nuova società gli ha messo a disposizione. Direi che questo basta e avanza per tutti i coraggiosi che vanno dicendo che non è solo colpa sua. Zero obiettivo centrati, ripartire con questo qui significa fermarsi ancor prima di cominciare



Solo applausi...quoto tutto.Bravo


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Maggio 2019)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Differenza di vedute significa ridimensionamento. La squadra perderà pezzi importanti (attenzione anche a Romagnoli) e Gattuso non ci sta evidentemente. Ragazzi...Rino per dimettersi significa che gliel'hanno fatta grossa. Nel senso che gli avranno spiegato per bene come funzioneranno le prossime stagioni. Vendita dei migliori per pareggiare con la UEFA. Obiettivo massimo l'entrata in Europa League e poi successivamente, dopo 2-3 anni qualche investimento per entrare in Champions o magari affidarsi alla SuperLega per qualche entrata extra.
> È finita amici. Avevano fatto all-in su questa stagione ma non poteva essere detto.
> Tristezza a mille per la situazione e per Ringhio. Uno dei pochi uomini onesti e coerenti rimasti in questo sport. Arrivederci e grazie di tutto eroe.



Ripeto quanto ho scritto altrove.

Prima di tutto noi siamo due anni dietro l’Inter come progetto, non cinque, quindi non ha senso che i prossimi anni si lotti per l’Europa League.

In secondo luogo non è vero che avevano fatto All-in su questa stagione, Maldini l’aveva detto più volte che l’obiettivo era migliorare il sesto posto dell’anno scorso.

In terzo luogo, come è stato detto da altri, Gattuso sarebbe l’allenatore perfetto per un piccolo Milan formato Samdorietta.

È sufficiente non indebolire la rosa facendo player trading oculato e non scellerato e l’anno prossimo in CL ci arriviamo.


----------



## Kdkobain (28 Maggio 2019)

Sembra essere la fine dell'avventura di Gattuso come allenatore del Milan. 
In bocca al lupo ad un milanista vero, rossonero fino al midollo, che ha dato il massimo ogni giorno per il bene del Milan. Sfortunatamente questa panchina da esordiente è un suicidio annunciato per chiunque, ma magari in futuro chissà. 
Vedremo i prossimi allenatori come gestiranno questa banda di milionari con la passione del pallone (nessuna migliore definizione per la rosa del milan attuale) e se saranno in grado di proteggerli nonostante le prestazione indecorose.

In bocca al lupo ringhio


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Maggio 2019)

Come allenatore è ancora molto acerbo e non ha ancora una vista idea di gioco, quel poco che si è visto è comunque troppo difensivista. Giusto separarsi, ma comunque buona fortuna per la carriera ad una grande bandiera

Fermo restando che confermarlo è stato un gravissimo errore, portare due grandissimi attaccanti come piatek ed Higuain a non rendere è veramente imperdonabile


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Maggio 2019)

Ciao Rino, in bocca al lupo per il futuro..il fatto che hai rinunciato alla buona uscita ti fa onore..

Solo una cosa, se senti troppe pressioni in un Milan che lotta per il 4° posto penso che tu, come allenatore, debba lavorare in ambienti più a misura d'uomo..e forse lì, col tuo cuore e il tuo modo di lavorare potresti anche avere risultati migliori.

Sempre rossonero!


----------



## sunburn (28 Maggio 2019)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Pare che siamo ai titoli di coda. Il suo allontanamento è sacrosanto, poco da dire. Come scrivevo già stamattina ha fallito tutto il fallibile, sia come risultati sia come gioco sia come sviluppo dei giocatori...sembrava aver almeno compattato il gruppo a livello umano ma anche in quel settore sulla lunga distanza ha cannato. Ho davvero temuto la conferma, anche se le recenti e sibilline dichiarazioni di Scaroni e Maldini avevano fatto intuire qualcosa. Ma probabilmente, come da prima impressione, questa minacciata conferma altro non era che un modo per indorare la pillola DiFra o Inzaghi o Jardim, oppure la solita propaganda dei tanti amici giornalisti. Quanto ai soldi, non mi farei illusioni perché nessuno si dimette rinunciandovi, o avrà una buonuscita oppure ha una nuova panchina già pronta.
> 
> A proposito del lato umano, non ho l'abitudine di insultare e mi danno fastidio gli insulti a Montolivo, per dire, figuriamoci a un protagonista del grande Milan del passato. Anche se rispetto ciò che ha fatto in campo, devo dire però che caratterialmente Gattuso non è stato mai il personaggio che amo, certe figuracce che ci ha fatto fare tipo quella con Jordan o con il coro su Leonardo non le ho mai digerite, non è questo lo stile che voglio al Milan. Vabbé, questione di gusti. Forse questo mi ha aiutato a vedere con distacco il Gattuso allenatore ed a intuirne con largo anticipo, almeno da Milan Benevento 0-1, il rovinoso fallimento futuro...nemmeno quando eravamo terzi sono saltato sul carro, per usare un'espressione cara a Rino. Anche diversi atteggiamenti e dichiarazioni da allenatore mi hanno lasciato a dir poco perplesso, su tutte le dichiarazioni pre Samp-Milan che ci hanno in pratica mandato in vacca la stagione e l'incontro pubblico con Mendes.
> 
> Non riesco manco ad essere contento perché è comunque troppo tardi e un'occasione come quella di quest'anno non so se ricapiterà, in un campionato scarso come mai se ne erano visti bastava davvero poco per arrivare in Champions, bastava cambiare un allenatore che ti perde in casa con la Fiorentina schierando Calabria mezzala (solo per menzionare una delle innumerevoli nefandezze commesse)...ma poteva essere dopo l'Olympiakos, dopo il Frosinone, dopo il Bologna, dopo i due derby ecc. A parte il fatto che io ero pure contro la conferma l'anno scorso, ancora peggio è stato tenerlo tutto l'anno. Ed eccoci a rimpiangere una colossale occasione persa.


Io non ho mai creduto alla conferma. Era chiarissimo dalla conferenza stampa che citi.
Da allenatore Gattuso ha mostrato un atteggiamento troppo timoroso, ma io non so dire con certezza se sia la sua filosofia di calcio o se non si fidasse dei giocatori o altro. Penso che in generale sia stato usato da molti tifosi come parafulmine(che era poi lo scopo di Leonardo). Ad esempio, nel Milan- Fiorentina che citi, noi avevamo fuori per squalifica o infortunio Caldara, Biglia, Bonaventura, Borini, Bertolacci, Bakayoko e Kessié. 5 centrocampisti su 7 e gli altri due erano Montolivo e Mauri (non c'era ancora Paquetà). In generale, nel periodo tra novembre e dicembre siamo stati falcidiati dalle assenze. 
Nel complesso, quindi, per la prima parte di stagione è stato fatto il possibile, anche tenuto conto che avevamo perso i due perni del centrocampo a fine ottobre e che avevamo la prima punta che non vedeva l'ora di andarsene.
Il grosso problema di Gattuso è stata la gestione della seconda parte di stagione. Con gli innesti di Paquetà e Piatek avrebbe dovuto e potuto cambiare modo di giocare, ma ha avuto paura(o non è stato in grado) di farlo.
In ogni caso, giusto cambiare guida tecnica e in bocca al lupo a lui per il futuro. Gli allenatori vanno e vengono, il Milan è per sempre.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (28 Maggio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Io non ho mai creduto alla conferma. Era chiarissimo dalla conferenza stampa che citi.
> Da allenatore Gattuso ha mostrato un atteggiamento troppo timoroso, ma io non so dire con certezza se sia la sua filosofia di calcio o se non si fidasse dei giocatori o altro. Penso che in generale sia stato usato da molti tifosi come parafulmine(che era poi lo scopo di Leonardo). Ad esempio, nel Milan- Fiorentina che citi, noi avevamo fuori per squalifica o infortunio Caldara, Biglia, Bonaventura, Borini, Bertolacci, Bakayoko e Kessié. 5 centrocampisti su 7 e gli altri due erano Montolivo e Mauri (non c'era ancora Paquetà). In generale, nel periodo tra novembre e dicembre siamo stati falcidiati dalle assenze.
> Nel complesso, quindi, per la prima parte di stagione è stato fatto il possibile, anche tenuto conto che avevamo perso i due perni del centrocampo a fine ottobre e che avevamo la prima punta che non vedeva l'ora di andarsene.
> Il grosso problema di Gattuso è stata la gestione della seconda parte di stagione. Con gli innesti di Paquetà e Piatek avrebbe dovuto e potuto cambiare modo di giocare, ma ha avuto paura(o non è stato in grado) di farlo.
> In ogni caso, giusto cambiare guida tecnica e in bocca al lupo a lui per il futuro. Gli allenatori vanno e vengono, il Milan è per sempre.



Sono d'accordo sulla questione parafulmine, Mirabelli gli aveva fatto quel contrattone apposta per usarlo come tale, poi la cosa è continuata quest'anno e chissà che non volessero continuare anche per l'anno prossimo con questo giochetto o lo faranno con qualche altro allenatore, specie se il progetto è quello che si crede. I tifosi però non c'entrano, anzi sono vittime di questa situazione. Per questo dicevo che non riesco a essere contento di un cambio che era doveroso.


----------



## Zenos (28 Maggio 2019)

Se davvero è un cuore rossonero come afferma che facesse una conferenza stampa e dichiarasse le reali intenzioni di Elliot e Gazidis. Altrimenti per me è complice di tutto questo teatrino,altro che milanista vero.


----------



## EmmePi (28 Maggio 2019)

E' da un anno abbondante che aspettavo questo giorno....

Finalmente via questo Non allenatore.

L'unica cosa che voglio leggere, a cui tengo davvero tanto, caro ADMIN... Modifica il titolo di questa discussione:
scrivi "Gennaro Gattuso, *ex *allenatore del Milan." Così rispecchi la reale situazione attuale nel Milan e mi fai stracontento! Aspetto questo momento da sempre


----------



## Goro (28 Maggio 2019)

E' giusto che se ne vada, qualunque altro esito sarebbe stato scandaloso. In classifica lo metterei solo sopra Brocchi Inzaghi e il secondo periodo di Montella.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (28 Maggio 2019)

Visto che è stato massacrato anche quando era terzo, esigo che il prossimo allenatore ci porti ALMENO al secondo posto,


----------



## Albijol (28 Maggio 2019)

Ciao e grazie per l'impegno e per l'ultimo gesto.


----------



## Ema2000 (28 Maggio 2019)

A presto vecchio guerriero e grazie di tutto quello che hai fatto per il Milan,
Non reggevo la tua idea di calcio da allenatore, ma per me resterai sempre nell'olimpo della nostra storia.


----------



## Moffus98 (28 Maggio 2019)

Grazie Rino, grandissimo uomo


----------



## Blu71 (28 Maggio 2019)

Ha dimostrato amore per il Milan. Questo basta.


----------



## Solo (28 Maggio 2019)

Finalmente è finita 'sta storia.

Adesso posso rimuovere questi mesi e ricordarti semplicemente come un grande calciatore.

Buona fortuna per il futuro.


----------



## __king george__ (29 Maggio 2019)

Sono su questo forum da qualche anno...chi legge difficilmente potrà smentire quello che dirò:


Generalmente non sono uno che diventa mai eccessivamente "feroce" con giocatori,allenatori e in generale...certo non ho paura a dire la mia anche se "forte" o impopolare (e questo lo avrete sicuramente notato  ) ma quella è un'altra cosa…


Fino ad ora mi avevano portato a livelli di rabbia "estremi" solamente Brocchi e il duo Silvio/Galliani nel periodo pre-closing..ma quello credo fosse più o meno un sentimento comune (a parte Ivan Lancini si capisce  )…

ecco Gattuso è riuscito a farmi perdere completamente la ragione più volte e a farmi tifare addirittura "contro" (sotto sotto non ci credevo nemmeno io ma razionalmente ci provavo) in alcuni singoli momenti...tipo prima di eventuali esoneri a dicembre e in primavera...mi ha esasperato e sfinito ed ha tirato fuori spesso la mia peggior parte da tifoso…


all'inizio eravamo in pochissimi poi PURTROPPO siamo diventati sempre di più...segno che, sempre purtroppo, non ero/eravamo cosi pazzi…

in ogni caso l'unica cosa che posso dire in conclusione è che FINALMENTE è FINITA!


Forza Milan!


----------



## Beppe85 (29 Maggio 2019)

Non capisco e non capirò mai chi si è spinto davvero troppo oltre con le critiche, anche oggi il nostro Ringhio si è comportato in maniera stupenda. Rinuncia a una valanga di soldi, si dimette (e ora dove sono quelli che fino a ieri dicevano che non lo avrebbe mai fatto?) e se ne va con Milanello che piange. Spero di super sbagliarmi ma... il prossimo allenatore secondo me sarà 100 volte peggio di Gattuso e con gli under 23... non si andrà da nessuna parte. Se nn mi sbaglierò, spero almeno che chi ha sempre attaccato Gattuso in questa pagina... abbia almeno il buon gusto di venire qua a scusarsi.


----------



## meteoras1982 (29 Maggio 2019)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Sono su questo forum da qualche anno...chi legge difficilmente potrà smentire quello che dirò:
> 
> 
> Generalmente non sono uno che diventa mai eccessivamente "feroce" con giocatori,allenatori e in generale...certo non ho paura a dire la mia anche se "forte" o impopolare (e questo lo avrete sicuramente notato  ) ma quella è un'altra cosa…
> ...





Parole vergognose, mamma mia!!! Io sto con Rino, grandissimo uomo!!!!


----------



## Beppe85 (29 Maggio 2019)

meteoras1982 ha scritto:


> Parole vergognose, mamma mia!!! Io sto con Rino, grandissimo uomo!!!!


Bravo! Anche io sto con Rino!!


----------

